# Indian Army News & Discussions



## Metallic

*7 JULY 2009*

NEW DELHI  A contingent of Indian troops left for Paris Wednesday to join French soldiers in next week's Bastille Day parade where the Indian premier will be the guest of honour, officials said.

Some 310 soldiers will parade down the Champs Elysees on July 14 to the sound of Indian martial music played by a 90-member military band.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, who is currently in Italy for the G8 summit, was invited to attend the event as guest of honour by French President Nicolas Sarkozy, who attended India's Republic Day celebrations in January 2008.

"It is a proud day for India as our troops will march in a country where they fought during World War I," defence ministry spokesman Sitanshu Kar told AFP as the contingent left on board two Airbus planes sent by France.

Indian soldiers under British command were part of two Allied divisions that fought the Germans around the northern French town of Neuve-Chapelle in March 1915.

The France-bound soldiers, drawn from the army, navy and the airforce, said they had been practising since May for the 1.5-kilometre (one mile) parade.

"Our boys are all on cloud nine," said captain Vivek Khandoori. "I hope we get to practice at least once on the Champs Elysees.

"We are also looking forward to French wine," the 26-year-old captain added.

Only 21 soldiers in the contingent have travelled abroad before -- mainly on UN missions.

France, which last year backed New Delhi's quest for a global waiver on civilian nuclear commerce, is one of the key arms suppliers for India's technology-hungry military.

*Some 310 soldiers will parade down the Champs Elysees on July 14*








_Source: AFP_


----------



## garibnawaz

Mostly young lads from all 3 wings.


----------



## xebex

Hope they will steal the show.cheers!!


----------



## Mig-29

Best of luck for them.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Indian Army shines in Everest Marathon 09​*
Army Release: Army Adventure Wing, Directorate General of Military Training, for the first time, fielded four members team in *Everest Marathon, the world's highest, prestigious and renowned International High Altitude Adventure Sports event*. The Marathon is organized by Tenzing Hillary Everest Marathon Committee every year to commemorate the first ascent to Mount Everest by Tenzing Norgay and Sir Edmund Hillary. *It is conducted as per the Olympic regulations and demands a very high level of physical and mental fitness of the participants.*

The four member's Indian team were selected after rigorous training and selection trial organized by Army Adventure Wing in the similar terrain, altitude and weather conditions prevailing at Everest Base Camp.

The marathon, *starting from Everest Base Camp at an altitude of 18,000 ft and culminated at Namche Bazar (11,500 ft) traversing through glacial moraine in the Highland Sherpa trails of Khumbu Valley covering a distance of 42.2 KMs.* *A total of 52 participants from 12 countries is., India, Austria, Canada, Germany, Japan, Netherlands, New Zealand, Romania, South Africa, USA and UK participated in the event in Foreign Category.*

*The Indian Army participants brought laurels and glory to the country by winning 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 6th position in Foreign Category.* Individual position of the Indian Army participants in Foreign Category are LNk Shyam Kesho, ASI Pune, 1st, LNk Om Kumar, 63 Engr Regt, 2nd, Gnr Thoti Ganapathi, 114 Med Regt 3rd and, Sep Rajesh Kumar of 18 Mech Inf 6th.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Some pics from the event!​*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IAF

india rocks


----------



## Gabbar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xebex

^^^Pics arent working screaming skull.


----------



## xebex

*Indian troops honoured on France's Bastille Day*

PARIS (AFP) - - Indian troops will star at France's Bastille Day military parade on Tuesday, with a proud 400-strong detachment marching down the Champs Elysees under the eyes of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh.

France has been building closer ties with India, an emerging economic giant, and is seeking contracts to supply weapons and civilian nuclear technology.

The troops' presence shows France believes "India has a primary role on the international scene, and that we support Indias candidacy to become a UN Security Council permanent member," President Nicolas Sarkozy's office said.

Drawn from the army, navy and the air force, the contingent will parade to the sound of Indian martial music played by a 90-member band as they descend the chic Parisian avenue alongside thousands of French soldiers.

"It is a proud day for India as our troops will march in a country where they fought during World War I," defence ministry spokesman Sitanshu Kar told AFP as the contingent left last week on two Airbus planes sent by France.

Indian soldiers under British command were part of two Allied divisions that fought the Germans around the northern French town of Neuve-Chapelle in 1915.

Inviting Indian soldiers to take part in the Bastille Day march for the first time shows that Paris wants to emphasise its close relations with India, said French defence ministry spokesman Laurent Teisseire.

France also wants the G8 grouping of rich nations to be expanded to take in major emerging economies like India, the world's biggest democracy, officials said last week during the group's summit in Italy.

Prime Minister Singh, who was in Italy for the summit, was invited to attend the July 14 French national holiday event as guest of honour by Sarkozy, who attended India's Republic Day celebrations in January 2008.

Singh last travelled to Paris in September 2008 to sign a major deal on civil nuclear cooperation between the two countries.

French state-controlled group Areva has signed a draft accord for the sale of up to six nuclear reactors to India, a huge new market now open after a nuclear trade embargo on New Delhi was lifted.

France is one of the key arms suppliers for India's technology-hungry military, and the French firm Dassault Aviation is in the race for a mammoth contract to supply 126 fighters to the Indian air force.

A jet contract could be worth up to 12 billion dollars (8.6 billion euros).

France and India have been steadily developing strong military ties. In April the Indian and French navies took part in anti-submarine exercises off the coast of the western state of Goa.

Among the French soldiers marching in the Bastille Day parade, units who have recently returned from operations abroad -- in places like Afghanistan, Kosovo and Lebanon -- will be given prominence, officials said.

The parade, one of the capital's biggest annual events which lets France show off its military hardware, will end with parachutists being dropped onto the Champs Elysee.

The Bastille Day celebrations have been held under heightened security since an attempted attack on president Jacques Chirac in 2002.

The parade is held each year on July 14, the anniversary of the storming of the Bastille fortress in Paris by revolutionaries on July 14, 1789. It was the symbolic starting point of the movement that led to the first French republic.

Indian troops honoured on France's Bastille Day - Yahoo! Malaysia News

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------

video report from France24. check the link below.

France 24 | Indian army to be guest of honour on Bastille Day | France 24

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

guys dont forget to post the video of our men marching on French soil alright. am looking forward to youtube proudly.lolz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

what you guys think ??? it has something to do with MRCA ??? or french offers in mrca ?

I mean how come all this love and care all of sudden. i mean french are always distant from us - except when we show them some money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

my thought for nuke- deal


----------



## ouiouiouiouiouioui

> what you guys think ??? it has something to do with MRCA ??? or french offers in mrca ?
> 
> I mean how come all this love and care all of sudden. i mean french are always distant from us - except when we show them some money.




french are desperate to invlove themselve with India as they compete with US, for various deals including MRCA, Helicopter deal remember French company is already at advanced negotiations for setting two nuclear powerplants...site has been selected somewhere downside indian state probably one on the downwest...french are very clever they knew they have very littele time once India-US dea is finalised..US will narrow down other companies for competeting in the bid...as this will be around an estimate of more than 40 billion dollar investments over the period of time by india..and getting a chunk of it will revive french companies..as today the conditions in europe have also become quite competitive....Remember france has by itself very few apetitie for new power plants..so in order to survive through tough competitions...this is the golden chance further nuclear power plant is a business which goes up to 60 years..so long term growth is ensured..further there France has realized the growth potential of Asia..which drives them...they will not leave any stone un-turned to woo india and other asian nations


----------



## ouiouiouiouiouioui

further to add France is another country after Russia which actually india is close...remember after the indian nuclear tests...france never condemend or critisied indians...they remain nuetral...like russia..although unlike russia french are more business oriented..and naturally they dont like to be hard-on allies but considering the Geo-Political ties..i would rate France next after russia if we consider Diplomatic ties and Future relations

India has two very good friends

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabbar

Maratha regiment leads Bastille Day parade




VIDEO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatech

*India a major power of the 21st century, Sarkozy tells PM*

French President Nicolas Sarkozy on Tuesday told Prime Minister Manmohan Singh that India is a major power of the 21st century.

Manmohan Singh is the Chief Guest of Honour at the French National Day celebrations,

Sarkozy went on to say that India is one of the greatest democracies in the world and that India's involvement is essential in all global matters.

During the G8 summit France had backed India for a place at UN Security Council. Under Sarkozy, the Indo-French ties have seen a major improvement.

India and France had also signed nuclear trade treaty last year.

US President Barack Obama had said during G8 summit that it would be "wrongheaded" to think that global challenges can be met in the absence of "major powers" like India.

"One thing I think is absolutely true is that for us to think we can somehow deal with some of the global challenges in the absence of major powers -- like China, India, and Brazil -- seems to me wrongheaded," said Barack Obama, President, US.

Earlier, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh witnessed the French National Day celebrations witnessing an impressive parade in which a contingent of Indian soldiers also marched to the soul stirring music of 'Saare Jahan Se Achchha'.

Singh became the first Indian leader to be the Chief Guest at the French celebrations, reflecting the closeness of ties between the two countries.

Sarkozy was the Chief Guest at the Republic Day last year and his invitation to Singh is a gesture of reciprocation.

France does not have the custom of inviting foreign heads of government or state to be the Chief Guest and only on few occasions this honour is bestowed on foreign leaders.

The event, during which the military parade opened with a detachment of 400 soldiers from the three defence services of India, bore a striking resemblance to the Republic Day celebrations in Delhi.

The Indian soldiers paraded down the 1.5-km stretch of Champs Elysees, along with French soldiers to the sound of Indian martial music played by a 90-member military band. (With PTI inputs )


----------



## ouiouiouiouiouioui

good for india and france 

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

it is a very important celebration of france..and inviting india itself is very prestigious...perhaps a 400 years olds regiment taking part itself signifies indian attempts to make a conglomerate and focus of france india relations


----------



## xebex

Video and news report by France24. Cheers!

France 24 | Indian military leads France's national day parade | France 24


----------



## sancho

duhastmish said:


> what you guys think ??? it has something to do with MRCA ??? or french offers in mrca ?
> 
> I mean how come all this love and care all of sudden. i mean french are always distant from us - except when we show them some money.


I think it is a return gesture for invatation to our national day parade, but of course also to show their good defence products. 
Imo France has the potential to be a stratigic partner for India as Russia is. They can offer nearly everything that Russia offers (Tanks, fighters, helicopter, ships, subs, carriers, space cooperations, nuclear powerplants, for political reasons...), but they must understand that they are also nearly in the same situation like Russia now. Economy is weak, most of the world buys US arms, because they are better in some fields, are way cheaper and of course under pressure of them. There are not many potent options left for France, so if they want us to help and provide them such a big deal, it should be on a partnership level and not buyer/seller like before.

I would love to see closer relation of the Berlin, Paris, Moscow, Delhi axis. Together it could be a great benefit for all in political, economical and also arms development reasons.


----------



## Gabbar

Indian Army, Navy and Air Force contingents march during the Bastille Day Parade in Paris





Indian Navy contingent stand guard prior to the start of the military parade on the Champs-Elysees during the Bastille Day's celebrations, in Paris.





Indian troops at France's Bastille Day military parade, a proud 400-strong detachment marched down the Champs Elysees under the eyes of PM Manmohan Singh.





An soldier adjusts the collar of another soldier prior to the start of the military parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Makardhwaj

Paris: As the Indian troops, resplendent with their elegant uniforms and gleaming sabres swept down the Champs Elysees with flair and precision, the hearts of many of their compatriots swelled with pride.

With their turbans, cummerbunds and puttees the soldiers' garb may have recalled the style of the British Raj, but it was London's long-time rival Paris which honoured the Indian army with its first parade on foreign soil.

Across India, millions followed the troops' flawless descent of the famous tree-lined avenue on television, while in the French capital expatriates and tourists alike were delighted with the display of martial prowess.

"It's a honour for the Indian community to see our army march with the French army on the Champs Elysees," said 55-year-old Kistna, who has lived in France for 20 years but never seen such a Bastille Day spectacle.

Deepak Rajput, 29, came into the city from the suburbs where he has lived for five years to celebrate July 14 for the first time. He draped himself in a French tricolour flag "to celebrate the friendship between our countries".

"It's the first time that the Indian army has marched outside our country," he said, cheering alongside his fellow Indian immigrant 27-year-old Abhishek Sabharwal as the 400-strong contingent went by.

"It's a matter of great pride for us, especially to see how well things are going between our countries," said 34-year-old Rachna.

Cold commercial and diplomatic calculations may have lain behind President Nicolas Sarkozy's decision to invite the Indian army and Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to Paris for France's national day.

France is keen to sell India 12 billion dollars worth of jet fighters, and is negotiating to supply technology to India's civilian nuclear programme.

But for most of the Indians present at the festival, the parade was also an occasion for an emerging global giant to show its pride in its status and the new ease it has in mixing with the former great powers as an equal.

"I was born here, and I've never seen that. I came especially with all my family to see the Indian army march. It was obvious that we had to be here," said 26-year-old Khadiza, decked out in a pink sari dress.

Several tens of thousands of tourists from around the world joined tens of thousands more French for the parade, and some Indian visitors were a little disappointed not to be able to get too close to the action.

"It's a very special day for me. It's very nice to see the Indian army. It's the first time for me, but I thought I would be closer," said 30-year-old Priyadarshi, an Indian who teaches at France's top engineering school.

Singh's presence alongside Sarkozy and leaders from Germany and Cambodia on the viewing stand at the Place de la Concorde, where a French paratrooper landed bearing an Indian flag, was also a source of pride. 

Proud Indians see army march in Paris


----------



## blain2

When there is an existing thread for the topic, use that. No need to open up different threads to discuss the same.

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joshi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Indian Army bought faulty ammunition: AuditorNew Delhi, July 10 (IANS) The Indian Army flouted norms by placing a repeat order for artillery shells that had been found defective a decade ago, Indias audit watchdog says.
Krasnopol ammunition costing Rs.375 crore ($76 million) was accepted without necessary trial evaluation. The ammunition proved unsuccessful subsequently, the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) said in his report released Friday.

The same ammunition procured earlier in 1999 at the cost of Rs.151 crore was also found unfit for use after seven years against the shelf life of 15 years. Such procurement of defective quality ammunition adversely impacts operational preparedness of the army, the report added.

Krasnopol shells are fired from the armys 155 mm howitzers that are used in both offensive and defensive roles.

The defective ammunition had found mention in earlier CAG reports too, but the Indian Army went ahead to buy it in 1999 due to the operational urgency of the Kargil conflict that year. The shells were found to have limitations of range, angle and precision in high altitudes.

During 2006, when confirmatory firing was carried out to assess the performance of the ammunition held in stock, all the six rounds fired blind. The confirmatory firing showed that the ammunition had degraded within half its shelf life of 15 years, the CAG report pointed out.

The manufacturer was asked to rectify the defects but this was yet to be done as of September 2008.

A repeat order for the ammunition was placed in 2002 without any trial evaluation, the CAG noted.

Though the initial procurement of 1,000 shells in 2000 might have been on grounds of operational urgency, the subsequent procurement of another 2,000 shells in 2002 without any trial evaluation was incorrect and against procurement norms, the audit report said. 

As a result, the same limitation of the ammunition in high altitude persisted in the second consignment also. Thus, 3,000 rounds of ammunition worth Rs.526 crore remain unavailable for use, the report pointed out.


----------



## nukeduke

BATMAN said:


> Indian Army bought faulty ammunition: AuditorNew Delhi, July 10 (IANS) The Indian Army flouted norms by placing a repeat order for artillery shells that had been found defective a decade ago, Indias audit watchdog says.
> Krasnopol ammunition costing Rs.375 crore ($76 million) was accepted without necessary trial evaluation. The ammunition proved unsuccessful subsequently, the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) said in his report released Friday....



There is no defect in the shells. The shells are designed to be used in the plains using the laser designated targeting from some source. What the IA is trying to do is convert and arty shell into Brahmos cruise missile and obviously it will not work. Simple Physics here made into too much of drama. What the CAG needs along with IA is a lesson in some basic physics 101.


----------



## A1Kaid

Any thoughts?


----------



## A1Kaid

CNN -IBN News Report


Report discusses the French-Indian arms deal, fighter jets, Airbus refuellers, light air craft...


----------



## Gabbar

Mods please mearge these threads!!!

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/29550-indian-troops-fly-france-national-day-parade-2.html


----------



## sudhir007

Army chief to Antony: Don't block gun trials

A worried army chief, General Deepak Kapoor, has protested to Defence Minister A K Antony about the derailing of vital defence purchases by allegations of corruption. On June 10, General Kapoor complained about the cancellation of army trials on the Pegasus ultra-light howitzer, after the manufacturer, Singapore Technologies Kinetics (STK), was suspended on suspicion of links with a discredited MoD official. 
The trials of the 155 mm Pegasus were to commence on 22 June at the Pokhran Ranges in Rajasthan. Any delay, General Kapoor warned Mr Antony, would push back the hot-weather trials by a year. 
The next day, the deputy chief, Lt Gen MS Dadwal, fired off a letter to the Defence Secretary, Vijay Singh (Letter No 00048/Proc/DCOAS (P&S)/Sectt) reiterating that the Pegasus trials must continue, even while the Central Bureau of Investigation probes whether STK was connected in any way with Sudipta Ghosh  the former chairman of the Ordnance Factories Board (OFB)  who was arrested for corruption on 19 May. If STK was found guilty, the purchase could always be cancelled. 
The army chief, an artilleryman himself, has emphasised on the crucial need for modern artillery; the last important purchase was more than 20 years ago: the 155mm Bofors FH-77B gun in the mid-1980s. Even that was restricted, by allegations of kickbacks, to the direct purchase of 400 guns. The chance to manufacture thousands more in India, through transfer of technology (ToT) was thrown away, even though India paid for the technology. In 2005, amidst a push to buy towed and self-propelled artillery, South African gun manufacturer, Denel, was banned. Soon afterwards, Israeli artillery firm, Soltam Systems, found itself under the scanner. 
General Kapoors request to Antony has counte0d for little; the CBI and the CVC suggested to the MoD that the ban on STK continues. The MoD wrote back to Army HQ (Letter No 1(5)/2007/D(Proc) dated 7 July) saying that the trials stood cancelled until further orders. 
Ironically, the army could benefit from this delay, which creates conditions for bringing another gun into contention: the combat-proven BAE Systems M777 ultra-light howitzer, which is currently doing battle in Afghanistan and Iraq. So far, Pegasus was the only gun in contention  a monopoly situation explicitly discouraged in the MoDs Defence Procurement Policy of 2008 (DPP2008). BAE Systems could not bid because the MoD refused to grant it several months for clearing Indian ammunition to be fired from M777 howitzers. 
Major General AJS Sandhu, an Indian artillery expert, explains that  since British Army M777 crews would fire Indian ammunition during the trials  British regulations demanded that the ammunition first be classified, or cleared by safety experts, before the trials. And since India insisted on firing several types of ammunition during trials, classifying every one of them would take several months. 
Asked to confirm, BAE Systems India President, Julian Scopes told Business Standard by email, In the tender for ultra-light howitzers, there were requirements in the [tender] that made it difficult for us respond in the time available. But we remain hopeful that M777 can be considered and continue to point out to the MoD that the BAE Systems M777 is the lightest 155mm howitzer in the world, in service with the US Army, US Marine Corp and Canadian Army, and the only one that is combat proven.
Defence experts are unanimous that Indias artillery has deteriorated worryingly from poor procurement. In a hurry to acquire ultra-light howitzers, the MoD opted for a single vendor (STK), which offered a gun that has never seen battle. Now, with STK blacklisted, a yearlong delay seems inevitable; but that period, says General Sandhu, could allow the MoD to bring in BAE Systems, generating wider choice and competitive bidding. 
The MoD has tendered for three types of guns: self-propelled guns for the mechanised forces; towed guns for divisions deployed in the plains; and ultra-light howitzers for mountainous areas. Two new mountain divisions, being raised for offensive operations on the China border, will be equipped with these guns. Constructed largely from titanium, their low weight provides tactical mobility, or the ability to quickly move around the battlefield on mountain roads and dirt tracks where heavier guns would get bogged down. Ultra-light guns can even be airlifted into inaccessible firing positions by helicopter.


----------



## waraich66

The Myth of Martial Races 
Though I've always been proud of the Sikh tradition in military service -- particularly in the First and Second World Wars -- the fact that the British Raj designated certain ethno-religious groups as martial races makes me uneasy. And recently I've been reading a book on the Gurkha regiments, (Byron Farwell's The Gurkhas), and after working through a number of chapters I'm ready to throw out the designation entirely. 

For those who are unfamiliar, the Gurkhas (or Gorkhas) come from a region of Nepal west of Kathmandu, and have been actively recruited by the British for service as mercenaries since 1815. It so happened that the British discovered the Gurkhas' military aptitude after defeating them in a series of particularly tough battles -- just as they did with the Sikhs, the Marathas, and indeed, the Zulus (all of whom would be designated "martial races"; see the full list here). Often, troops from one recently conquered region would be instrumental in defeating the next group (the Gurkhas were deployed in the Anglo-Sikh Wars, for instance). 

As a side-note, though most Gurkha regiments joined the Indian army at independence, the British did retain a small number of Gurkhas for the British Army after 1947 -- and they still actively recruit them today (on a fully voluntary basis, of course). Gurkhas were deployed in the Falklands' War, in Kosovo, and are now in Afghanistan. Retired Gurkhas are also probably going to be deployed to monitor the fragile peace agreement between the Maoists and the new government of Nepal. Joining the Gurkha regiments in the British Army is considered desirable, but it's a tough gig to get: one of the physical tests in order to be accepted involves running uphill for 40 minutes with a 70 pound bag of stones strapped to your back!

The author of the book on the Gurkhas is mainly a military historian, not an anthropologist, so it's probably too much to expect to ask him to deconstruct the idea of "martial races." But it's extremely frustrating that in episode after episode Farwell seems to reiterate a few straightforward stereotypes as explaining the Gurkhas' effectiveness in battle on behalf of the British: they are simple peasants, they are hardened by life in a mountainous region, and they have a strong sense of cultural identity. The same could be said of many other ethnic groups, most of whom were not designated "martial races." So why the Gurkhas? 

It seems hard to escape the conclusion that "martial race" is a convenient term created by the British to continue military recruiting patterns favorable to the progress of imperial expansionism. 

The authors of the Wikipedia entry on "martial races" have stated the problems with the term quite well:


Martial Race was a designation created by officials of British India. The British officials described these races as naturally warlike and aggressive in battle, and to possess qualities like courage, loyalty, self sufficiency, physical strength, resilience, orderliness, hard working, fighting tenacity and Military tactics. The British recruited heavily from these Martial Races for service in the colonial army. This doctrine of martial races postulated that the ability and desire of the soldier was inherited and that most Indians, with the exception of the specified castes, did not have the requisite genes that would make them warriors. Critics of this theory state that the Indian rebellion of 1857 may have played a role in reinforcing the British belief in Martial races. During this event some Indian troops (known as "Sepoys"), particularly in Bengal, mutinied, but the "loyal" Sikhs, Punjabis, Dogras, Gurkas, Garhwalis and Pakhtuns (Pathans) did not join the mutiny and fought on the side of the British Army. From then on, this theory was used to the hilt to accelerate recruitment from among these races, whilst discouraging enlistment of "disloyal" Bengalis and high-caste Hindus who had sided with the rebel army during the war.



The geography and culture of these martial races had common marks, such as hilly and mountainous terrain, a basis as hunting or agricultural societies, and a history of conflict, whether internally or with external groups. A case in point are the Gurkhas, who challenged British imperial expansion and gained the respect of their enemies for their fighting prowess and tenacity, thus earning them their reputation and their continued employment in the British Army. Some authors like Heather Streets rebuff this Martial Races Ideology stating that the military authorities puffed up the images of the martial soldiers by writing regimental histories, and by extolling the kilted Scots, kukri-wielding Gurkhas and turbaned Sikhs in numerous paintings. The Martial Race theory has also been described as a clever British effort to divide and rule the people of India for their own political ends." (link)


The damning parallel between the groups that were loyal during the Mutiny and those who would be designated as "Martial Races" later seems hard to escape. Though I generally try and avoid paranoid speculation, the idea of "divide and rule" also seems to be relevant here: by keeping the various ethnic regiments of the Indian army divided along linguistic or ethnic lines, they prevented them from congealing along racial (as in, brown vs. white) ones. 

For better or worse, groups once designated by the British as "martial races" still tend to carry that badge with pride. But it's a dubious source of honor, and also an extremely dubious way of asserting one's manhood & masculinity. (How much violence against women has been perpetrated in the service of the myth of Jat or Pathan/Pashtun martial masculinity?) I think it would be better if we just threw out all those old myths, spattered as they are with the blood of wars of subjugation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

The author is right on target.

After 1857 mutiny,the Begalis were termed non-martial race because it was Bengalis who were mostly involved in Mutiny.

But we all know,that Bengal always resisted foreign invasion.From Akbar to British.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kasrkin

> But it's a dubious source of honor, and also an extremely dubious way of asserting one's manhood & masculinity. (How much violence against women has been perpetrated in the service of the myth of Jat or Pathan/Pashtun martial masculinity?)



This part I think was a bit of a rant. Martial Race concept and violence against women is hardly related. I feel there is some merit in the concept of martial races. The Bengalis for instance might have been good at rebelling now and then but that doesn&#8217;t necessarily make them martially proficient or warlike. Traditional Bengali culture has very few warrior-hero folk tales or martial traditions, especially if you compare them to the Punjabi or Pathan, even the Sikh populations where professional soldiery is looked proudly upon. This was one of the reasons so few Bengalis joined the Pakistan Army (around 10&#37 when their population was actually more than 55% of Pakistan's. 

If we generalize and stereotype a bit, often Bengalis tend to look at themselves as the more intellectually oriented, while at least some look(ed) down on Pathan and Punjabis as the more-brawns/less-brain type physical oriented folk. This stereotyping was present on both sides, and probably still is. It doesn&#8217;t mean that a Pathan army can defeat a Bengali army any day, innumerable factors are involved in any war and it&#8217;s impossible to conclude anything. But the way people and communities look upon themselves does have an impact on their longer term direction and growth. 

The Pakistan Army recruits heavily from the so called &#8216;martial castes&#8217; and there is no doubt that Pakistan Army&#8217;s NCO crops is one of the finest in the world. They&#8217;re hardy people used to and dependant on martial traditions; representing tough but stable communities, not too prosperous but not hopelessly poor either. A bit like the Prussians of Germany. General Kayani is one of them, his dad was a NCO.

It&#8217;s too easy to stereotype the concept either way, it has its merits but it also has its limitations. Not every kid born to a &#8216;martial community&#8217; will be soldier material, neither will every kid born to a &#8216;non-martial caste&#8217; be unfit for soldiery. 

If the British wanted to divide and polarize their Armies in India, encouraging the notion of the &#8216;martial castes&#8217; was hardly the best or only way to do it. It is more likely they were just serving their interests based on what they perceived of the natives. They may have had trust issues (not without reason) with some ethnicities while others could&#8217;ve earned their genuine respect. What is without doubt is that these &#8216;Martial Races&#8217; served the British well enough, and the British in turn had a deep and profound impact on the culture and growth of these communities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dabong1

The "Martial Races" where those groups that backed the british and helped them.......from an indian-pak perspective they could be called the "sell out races".


----------



## beckham

leonblack08 said:


> The author is right on target.
> After 1857 mutiny,the Begalis were termed non-martial race because it was Bengalis who were mostly involved in Mutiny.
> *But we all know,that Bengal always resisted foreign invasion.From Akbar to British.*


Sorry, i Have to disagree with you on that ! In 16th century mughal general Islam khan conquered bengal !





And then,British East India Company gained taxation rights in Bengalsubah, or province, following theBattle of Plasseyin 1757, whenSiraj ud-Daulah, the last independent Nawab, was defeated by the British.The Bengal Presidency was established by 1766.


----------



## beckham

leonblack08 said:


> The author is right on target.
> After 1857 mutiny,the * Begalis were termed non-martial race because it was Bengalis who were mostly involved in Mutiny.*


Have to disagree with you on that too.....TheIndian Rebellion of 1857began as a mutiny ofsepoysof the British East India Company's army on 10 May, 1857, in the town ofMeerut, and soon erupted into other mutinies and civilian rebellions largely in theupper Gangetic plainandcentral India, with the major hostilities confined confined to present-day Uttar Pradesh,Bihar, northernMadhya Pradesh, and theDelhi region..*Company-controlled India&#161;&#170;Bengalprovince, theBombay Presidency, and theMadras Presidency&#161;&#170;remained largely calm. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkStar

There is no doubt that the term 'martial races' was coined by the British to help serve their interests, and to justify selective recruitment policies.

However, there is an historical reality that we cannot ignore. Throughout history, there have been clans, tribes, castes, people that have on the whole been more war-like, aggressive, expansionist than others. Of course, these traits do change (if they are not rooted in genetics) over a course of time, but cultural social links make sure that certain proffessions remain the domain of some in posterity.

If I had a grandfather, uncle, etc. in the Army, it is more likely that I would also join the Army rather than someone from a family of Doctors or Accountants. This can be amplified to traits in certain castes, tribes, races, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

Fundamentalist said:


> The Myth of Martial Races
> Though I've always been proud of the Sikh tradition in military service -- particularly in the First and Second World Wars -- the fact that the British Raj designated certain ethno-religious groups as martial races makes me uneasy. And recently I've been reading a book on the Gurkha regiments, (Byron Farwell's The Gurkhas), and after working through a number of chapters I'm ready to throw out the designation entirely.
> For those who are unfamiliar, the Gurkhas (or Gorkhas) come from a region of Nepal west of Kathmandu, and have been actively recruited by the British for service as mercenaries since 1815. It so happened that the British discovered the Gurkhas' military aptitude after defeating them in a series of particularly tough battles -- just as they did with the Sikhs, the Marathas, and indeed, the Zulus (all of whom would be designated "martial races"; see the full list here). Often, troops from one recently conquered region would be instrumental in defeating the next group (the Gurkhas were deployed in the Anglo-Sikh Wars, for instance).
> As a side-note, though most Gurkha regiments joined the Indian army at independence, the British did retain a small number of Gurkhas for the British Army after 1947 -- and they still actively recruit them today (on a fully voluntary basis, of course). Gurkhas were deployed in the Falklands' War, in Kosovo, and are now in Afghanistan. Retired Gurkhas are also probably going to be deployed to monitor the fragile peace agreement between the Maoists and the new government of Nepal. Joining the Gurkha regiments in the British Army is considered desirable, but it's a tough gig to get: one of the physical tests in order to be accepted involves running uphill for 40 minutes with a 70 pound bag of stones strapped to your back!
> The author of the book on the Gurkhas is mainly a military historian, not an anthropologist, so it's probably too much to expect to ask him to deconstruct the idea of "martial races." But it's extremely frustrating that in episode after episode Farwell seems to reiterate a few straightforward stereotypes as explaining the Gurkhas' effectiveness in battle on behalf of the British: they are simple peasants, they are hardened by life in a mountainous region, and they have a strong sense of cultural identity. The same could be said of many other ethnic groups, most of whom were not designated "martial races." So why the Gurkhas?
> It seems hard to escape the conclusion that "martial race" is a convenient term created by the British to continue military recruiting patterns favorable to the progress of imperial expansionism.
> The authors of the Wikipedia entry on "martial races" have stated the problems with the term quite well:
> Martial Race was a designation created by officials of British India. The British officials described these races as naturally warlike and aggressive in battle, and to possess qualities like courage, loyalty, self sufficiency, physical strength, resilience, orderliness, hard working, fighting tenacity and Military tactics. The British recruited heavily from these Martial Races for service in the colonial army. This doctrine of martial races postulated that the ability and desire of the soldier was inherited and that most Indians, with the exception of the specified castes, did not have the requisite genes that would make them warriors. Critics of this theory state that the Indian rebellion of 1857 may have played a role in reinforcing the British belief in Martial races. During this event some Indian troops (known as "Sepoys"), particularly in Bengal, mutinied, but the "loyal" Sikhs, Punjabis, Dogras, Gurkas, Garhwalis and Pakhtuns (Pathans) did not join the mutiny and fought on the side of the British Army. From then on, this theory was used to the hilt to accelerate recruitment from among these races, whilst discouraging enlistment of "disloyal" Bengalis and high-caste Hindus who had sided with the rebel army during the war.
> The geography and culture of these martial races had common marks, such as hilly and mountainous terrain, a basis as hunting or agricultural societies, and a history of conflict, whether internally or with external groups. A case in point are the Gurkhas, who challenged British imperial expansion and gained the respect of their enemies for their fighting prowess and tenacity, thus earning them their reputation and their continued employment in the British Army. Some authors like Heather Streets rebuff this Martial Races Ideology stating that the military authorities puffed up the images of the martial soldiers by writing regimental histories, and by extolling the kilted Scots, kukri-wielding Gurkhas and turbaned Sikhs in numerous paintings. The Martial Race theory has also been described as a clever British effort to divide and rule the people of India for their own political ends." (link)
> The damning parallel between the groups that were loyal during the Mutiny and those who would be designated as "Martial Races" later seems hard to escape. Though I generally try and avoid paranoid speculation, the idea of "divide and rule" also seems to be relevant here: by keeping the various ethnic regiments of the Indian army divided along linguistic or ethnic lines, they prevented them from congealing along racial (as in, brown vs. white) ones.
> For better or worse, groups once designated by the British as "martial races" still tend to carry that badge with pride. But it's a dubious source of honor, and also an extremely dubious way of asserting one's manhood & masculinity. (How much violence against women has been perpetrated in the service of the myth of Jat or Pathan/Pashtun martial masculinity?) I think it would be better if we just threw out all those old myths, spattered as they are with the blood of wars of subjugation.


Martial race not just a propaganda ,it has been recorded thoroughout the history.





French postcard depicting the arrival of 15thSikh Regimentin France duringWorld War I. The post card reads,*"Gentlemen of India marching to chasten the German hooligans"*

martial classes in india as designated by the British are *Ahirs/Yadavs,Awans,Bhumihars,Bhatia,Dhangar,Dogra,Gakhars,Garhwalis,Gujjars,Gurkhas,Jats,Kamboj/Kamboh,Khokhars,Kodava(Coorgs)Kumaoni/Kumaunis,Sikh Labanas,Maravars/Thevars,Mohyals*

more info on gurkhas - http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-...-army-regimental-boot-camp-gorkha-rifles.html


----------



## third eye

Just a few points to add..

Bengal did not lead or actively take part in the mutiny. It was the Bengal Army of the Bengal Presidency that did. In fact if Calcutta too had gone up in flames as Lucknow, Cawnpore , Delhi & Meerut did the mutiny would have run a diff course.

On the subject of Martial Races, it was more to do with those communities / regions that either did not rebel or helped the Brits in reconquest of N India which they had all but lost. Oudh was the state that bore the brunt of the Brit policy of not recruiting from those areas that rebelled. 

I have had mixed experiences while dealing with &#8220; martial&#8221; & &#8216; Non Martial&#8217; races. Both have performed and non performed at diff times. While the stereo typing may have been relevant back in the 19 & 20th Centuries , it does not hold good any more.

What matters is (a) Motivation & a cause , and ( b) Leadership & logistics. The LTTE & Vietnamese are fine examples of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajkumar

martial myth may be created by british but it had long impact on the mentality of people of united India and later in Pakistan it grew with larger misconceptions.
Pakistani army always considered themselves part of the martial race thus considered themselves stronger as compared to their Indian counter parts till 1947 to 1965.This mentality were among the several reasons of 1965 war. it was the main reason of mistrust between Bengali and Punjabi Pakistanis, this could be another reason 1971.

dont take me wrong, but this were true then Pakistani really need introspect their beliefs because a simple misunderstanding could lead to nation catastrophe.

i am quoting these points from article written by Maj (Retd) AGHA HUMAYUN AMIN in pakistani defence journal.
*

The Pakistani nation had been fed on propaganda about martial superiority of their army! Brigadier A.R Siddiqi who served in the armys propaganda/media management wing known as the ISPR (Inter Services Public Relations Directorate) states that "the 1965 war had exalted the military image to mythical heights. 31 The common man drew false conclusions and to compound things further, the 1965 war was viewed differently in West and East Pakistan. The West Pakistani populace and particularly the majority West Pakistani ethnic groups i.e. the Punjabis saw the war as a triumph of a preponderantly Punjabi Muslim army over a numerically larger Hindu army!*
*

Yahya cannot be blamed for the muck that had been accumulating for more than two decades. Yahyas intention to raise more pure Bengali battalions was opposed by Major General Khadim Hussain Raja, the General Officer Commanding 14 Division in East Pakistan, since the General felt that instead of raising new purely Bengali battalions, Bengali troops should be mixed with existing infantry battalions comprising of Punjabi and Pathan troops.37 Such was the strength of conviction of General Khadim about not raising more pure Bengali battalions that once he came to know about Yahyas orders to raise more East Pakistani regiments, he flew to the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi to remonstrate against the sagacity of raising more pure Bengali units. Khadims advice that Bengali troops could not be relied upon in crisis situations should have been an eye opener for all in the GHQ. No one at least at that time took his advice seriously. It appears that the generals were convinced that the Bengali was too meek to ever challenge the martial Punjabi or Pathan Muslim


The Bengalis were despised as non martial by all West Pakistanis. However much later an interesting controversy developed in which the Punjabis and Hindustanis blamed each other for doing so! The Hindustanis blaming Aziz Ahmad etc and the Punjabis blaming many Hindustani ICS old foxes of the 1950s! There is no doubt that this exercise in Bengali degrading was neither totally or exclusively Punjabi led but a a true for all West Pakistanis business!* 

*
The essence of the whole business was the fact that the Pakistani GHQ placed entire reliance on the Superior Valour and Martial Qualities of the Pakistani (Punjabi and Pathan Muslim soldier) vis a vis the Hindu Indian soldier, as proved in 1965 war and felt that somehow, in the next war to miracles would occur and the Pakistan Army would do well! The tangible military facts of the Indo Pak politico-military scenario were not analysed in their true dimension! It was a classic case of perceptual distortion and losing sight of reality. Eric Berne an eminent psychologist defined "adjustment" as "ability to change ones images to correspond to a new reality. Berne rephrases "adjustment" as "flexibility" which he defines as " ability to change your images as they should be changed according to reality". This in Bernes view is more important than intelligence. Berne thus concluded that the successful man is the one whose images correspond most closely to reality, because then his actions will lead to the results, which he imagines*


*
The Pakistanis as a nation were forming wrong and unrealistic images right from 1947! Too much faith was based on ideology (Islam) to unite two entirely diverse regions of East and West Pakistan! Even Shauakat Riza a pro establishment historian, commenting on religion as a common factor between the East and West wings caustically noted that Twenty four years is too long to gamble on one card41 History was distorted to show that the Muslims were ruling the timid Hindu when the British snatched power from the brave Muslims by treachery! This was sadly not the case! In reality the Muslims were saved from total defeat by the British advent in India! A false image was formed by official propaganda right from 1947 that the Muslims were more martial than the timid Hindus were! It was a poor modification of the "Martial Races Theory" of the British, which was a purely imperialist theory to "Divide and Rule" India! But once Pakistan was defeated in 1971, all blame was heaped on Yahya and liquor, disregarding the fact that Yahya was merely the tip of the iceberg, and the irrefutable fact that many great commanders in history were absolutely incorrigible and compulsive womanisers and drinkers!*


The Pakistan Army From 1965 to 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Army officials allegedly involved in scam 
NDTV Correspondent, Sunday July 19, 2009, Jaipur 


Six defence officials including three Majors and three Subedar Majors were allegedly involved in the Army recruitment scam busted in Ajmer on July 13.

The Army has reportedly identified all the six offending officials.

Their names surfaced after the arrest of eight agents or touts who were recently arrested in Ajmer after the police busted the recruitment racket.

The touts who in connivance with the six Army officials organised the scam were allegedly charging one and a half lakh rupees from each candidate for their selection in the Army.

The gang headed by an ex-armyman Abhilash Singh was using undergarments of a particular company as a code to get their candidates identified and passed through the physical and medical tests.


Army officials allegedly involved in scam


----------



## shravan

imran khan said:


> The touts who in connivance with the six Army officials organised the scam were allegedly charging one and a half lakh rupees from each candidate for their selection in the Army.



Its a bad news.

Is the salary so high that one has to pay Rs.1.5 lakhs ?


----------



## Imran Khan

well i am not shore.but its really very bad for any force of world people join them illegaly.


----------



## Xeric

It sure is guud for someone....


----------



## shravan

Sir,

I still don't get it. why pay 1.5 lacks to die for a country. (And here i am talking about the majority - not about spies,etc.)


----------



## BATMAN

shravan said:


> Sir,
> 
> I still don't get it. why pay 1.5 lacks to die for a country. (And here i am talking about the majority - not about spies,etc.)



You better ask this questions to those who were payin gthe amount to get selected! Is it possible for any one in india to put your questions forward?


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

shravan said:


> Sir,
> 
> I still don't get it. why pay 1.5 lacks to die for a country. (And here i am talking about the majority - not about spies,etc.)



There is a lot of corruption in selection of Jawans(Soldiers) in India. But there is no corruption in recruitment of officers as they are selected by all India entrance held by UPSC (Union Public Service Commission), like entrance for NDA (National Defense Academy) and CDS (Combined Defense Service). After 6th pay commission a Jawan in Indian Army must be getting Rs.9,000-Rs.12,000 if I am not wrong. Apart from salary they got a lot of other benefit like concession on Railway travel, can access various FMCG good at a very subsidized rate from Army canteen, Medical..etc.
Thanks to Indian Media for exposing these things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

Not all ethnicities of the indian subcontinent fought with the british. Some the British found hard to conquer. Some the Mughals said were impossible to be conquered and gave up. 

Wikipedia list of martial races list those who fought for the british indian army mostly and is not the exclusive list for modern India.
Martial races doesn't have to be the only ones who fought with the british.

Question is, yes, almost all races in india fought against the Mughal invaders. But finally how many were successful ? Check it out and you will find the true martial races of india and they still stay that way without much publicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mig-29

NEW DELHI: In the dazzle of strategic missiles, fighter jets, nuclear submarines and main-battle tanks, basic infantry gear often gets shortshrift. No longer. The 1.13-million strong Army is now on course to ink three deals for 3,90,000 new-generation carbines and assault rifles.

Defence ministry sources said the aim was to seal the deals, worth around Rs 7,000 crore, `as soon as possible' to bolster the `combat potential' of infantry soldiers and special forces.

Interestingly enough, the first phase of Army's high-tech F-INSAS (future infantry soldier as a system) project in the pipeline also focuses on enhancing the `lethality and survivability' of foot-soldiers.

F-INSAS, in fact, wants to transform soldiers into self-contained, fully-networked, mobile killing machines, with a high degree of `situational awareness' and capable of operating in all-terrain and all-weather conditions.

Under it, infantry soldiers are to be progressively equipped with light-weight integrated ballistic helmets with `heads-up display' and miniaturised communication systems; portable visual, chemical and biological sensors; hand-held computer displays, GPS and video links; and of course lethal firepower with laser-guided modular weapon systems.

The biggest of the three deals to be inked is the project to buy 43,318 `close-quarter battle' (CQB) carbines off-the-shelf from abroad for around Rs 4,400 crore, which is to be followed by the indigenous manufacture of another 1,16,764 similar guns under transfer of technology.

"The global tender for CQB carbines was issued in early-2008. The deal should be inked within the 2009-10 fiscal," said a source.

Soldiers will find the compact and modular carbines, equipped with night-vision devices, laser designators and detachable under-barrel grenade launchers, much easier to operate than full-length rifles.

Under the second Rs 2,183 crore project, the Ordnance Factory Board is to manufacture 2,18,320 advanced carbines based on the new 5.56-mm model developed indigenously.

The third deal, in turn, is the procurement of 10,730 light-weight assault rifles for Rs 385 crore. Incidentally, the 10 existing battalions of Parachute Regiment, each with around 850 soldiers, have now more or less been reorganised into seven Para-SF (Special Forces) and three Para-SF (airborne) units.

But equipping these special forces, tasked with conducting clandestine and `irregular' warfare deep behind enemy lines, with specialised equipment has taken place in quite a slipshod manner till now.

Army, however, says the 40 specialised items earmarked for special forces are now being fast-tracked. These include weaponry like TAR-21 Tavor assault rifles and M4A1 carbines, all-terrain multi-utility vehicles and GPS navigation systems, modular acquisition devices and laser range-finders, high-frequency communication sets and combat free-fall parachutes, among other equipment, from countries like the US, Israel, France and Sweden. 

Infantry, special forces to get new-generation carbines and rifles - India - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## xebex

So i guess this could be the first step towards F INSAS eh? cant wait to see them in full toys.


----------



## Mig-29

Yes you are absolutely right and with all the gears and the toys the soldier would look like this.


----------



## silentkiller

I agree 100&#37; with kasrkin......


----------



## Mig-29

Here is a link which will say actually what happened, i don't know why sometimes the CAG expected the ammunition to exceed the design limits .







Google Image Result for http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_44d3OT-xI3U/SagPDBDQbCI/AAAAAAAAAog/n2E03ydZ6-0/s400/IMAGE0038.JPG


----------



## Born In The USA

NEW DELHI - Army Chief General Deepak Kapoor will begin an official visit to USA from today.

During his visit, General Kapoor is scheduled to interact with senior military and civilian defence hierarchy to include Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff, Chief of Staff US Army and Commander US CENTCOM amongst others.

His discussions will delve upon the Indo-US Defence Cooperation to include joint training and exercises, exchanges and military equipment cooperation.

Discussions on contemporary strategic issues like US ****** Policy and regional security situation are also envisaged.

General Kapoor will also visit important training institutions and operational headquarters to get a glimpse of the organization, doctrinal concepts and training facilities for operational deployment of US Army in a global framework.

USA and India share common core values and have convergence of views and interests on many issues that affect the world order today.

The number of bilateral agreements signed between our countries in the recent past in diverse fields, including the civil nuclear deal is a testimony to our growing strategic partnership.

This visit to USA by the Army Chief comes at a time when our bilateral relations are on an upswing.

There is a consensus from both sides to take our strategic partnership to a higher level for synergized and concerted efforts to combat the scourge of global terrorism and to bring peace and stability in the region.(ANI)

General Deepak Kapoor to begin US visit from today


----------



## Screaming Skull

xebex said:


> ^^^Pics arent working screaming skull.



Working fine for me! Anyway here are the links to the pics-

Participant+at+the+Everest+Marathon-793961.JPG (image)

Participants++at+the++Everest-794610.JPG (image)

Participants++at+the+Everest+Marathon-795896.JPG (image)

Participants+at+the+Everest+Marathon-796821.JPG (image)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

very good Post .........


----------



## Rafael

Indian Army paid millions for 'faulty' helicopters 
IANS
Published: July 10, 2009, 23:04


New Delhi: The 40 indigenously-built advanced light helicopters (ALHs) the Indian Army has bought for Rs356 million (Dh26.80 million) have a technical flaw that prevents them from flying to heights of 6,500 metres, thus affecting operational preparedness in high altitude areas such as the Siachen glacier, India's audit watchdog says.

"The ALH was not able to fly above 5,000 metres, though the army's requirement stipulated an ability to fly upto 6,500 metres. This deficiency was because of the limitation of the engine used in ALHs," the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) said in his report released on Friday. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The army needs choppers of the ALH category for quick movement of troops and logistics in operational areas, including in the extreme weather conditions of the Siachen Glacier. The helicopters are also meant to enhance surveillance capabilities. 

The Indian Army bought the ALHs despite other shortcomings like unacceptably high vibration levels. 

According to the report, the army ordered the ALHs after its manufacturer Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) said it would develop a more powerful engine to replace the existing power plant. 

"HAL, however, failed to overcome the shortcomings in the ALH even after five years as of December 2006. The inability to fly above 5,000 metres was due to the inability of HAL to reduce the empty weight of the helicopter as had been assured to the government," the CAG report said. 

Gulfnews: Indian Army paid millions for &#39;faulty&#39; helicopters


----------



## Super Falcon

nukeduke said:


> There is no defect in the shells. The shells are designed to be used in the plains using the laser designated targeting from some source. What the IA is trying to do is convert and arty shell into Brahmos cruise missile and obviously it will not work. Simple Physics here made into too much of drama. What the CAG needs along with IA is a lesson in some basic physics 101.




What the IA is trying to do is convert and arty shell into Brahmos cruise missile i never heared a bigger joke in my life than this

cruise missile is not a like a paper plane which can india make with artilery shells and i tell u what u indians alwyas think that u can built defence equipment yes u did made defence equipment but always faulty examples are Arjun Tank, dhuv Helicopter and u new nuke submarine which made indigenously is going to be another big failure


----------



## notting hill

well thats what a job of a vigilence department is .. to play a devil's advocate ... it will only help in more transparency and greater increase in standard of india's defence foces..


----------



## notting hill

Super Falcon said:


> What the IA is trying to do is convert and arty shell into Brahmos cruise missile i never heared a bigger joke in my life than this
> 
> cruise missile is not a like a paper plane which can india make with artilery shells and i tell u what u indians alwyas think that u can built defence equipment yes u did made defence equipment but always faulty examples are Arjun Tank, dhuv Helicopter and u new nuke submarine which made indigenously is going to be another big failure




i know ..then you have nothing to worry about..


----------



## MFI

Awesome pictures but isn't the news kinda old?


----------



## MFI

Anything new from the visit?


----------



## MFI

The next gen Assault rifle for the F-INSAS looks awesome


----------



## Xeric

NSG_BlackCats said:


> There is a lot of corruption in selection of Jawans(Soldiers) in India. But there is no corruption in recruitment of officers as they are selected by all India entrance held by UPSC (Union Public Service Commission), like entrance for NDA (National Defense Academy) and CDS (Combined Defense Service). After 6th pay commission a Jawan in Indian Army must be getting Rs.9,000-Rs.12,000 if I am not wrong. Apart from salary they got a lot of other benefit like concession on Railway travel, can access various FMCG good at a very subsidized rate from Army canteen, Medical..etc.
> Thanks to Indian Media for exposing these things.



You may be right that regarding the Officers, but when the report says "using undergarments of a particular company as a code to get their candidates identified and passed through the physical and medical tests" then i personally think that this refers to the selection of Officers also, as during the selection coding of results, involvement of more than one Selectors (to avoid personal favorites) and leakage of information on the performance of individuals during selection process is only on need to know basis, and this kind of secrecy is exercised mostly when selecting Officers.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

xeric said:


> You may be right that regarding the Officers, but when the report says "using undergarments of a particular company as a code to get their candidates identified and passed through the physical and medical tests" then i personally think that this refers to the selection of Officers also, as during the selection coding of results, involvement of more than one Selectors (to avoid personal favorites) and leakage of information on the performance of individuals during selection process is only on need to know basis, and this kind of secrecy is exercised mostly when selecting Officers.



As you are not an India, I can't let u understand about the exams undertaken by UPSC. Now a days there are very little or no corruption in recruitment exams held by UPSC. If tomorrow someone say entrance held for IIT,IIM are rigged, I would never beleive it. 
Anyway if there is any corruption going on, it is great that Indian media is exposing them. Just wana thanks channels like NDTV, TimesNow.


----------



## LiberalPakistani

well they are paying 1.5 Lakh for a higher position in the army maybe Officer from the start.


----------



## BSF

> well they are paying 1.5 Lakh for a higher position in the army maybe Officer from the start.



They all start as jawans in the Army....
I don't know the pakistani equivalent...

They raise to the rank of captain.major ....and that too if they show exceptional bravery in battle field. (Awards such as param veer chakra and stuff)


----------



## Mig-29

And with the recent recession everywhere many people are applying for the government jobs , the selection of officers are very transparent which is conducted by UPSC, and the recruitment of the jawans happens through regional ARC ( Army recruitment centers ) , I hope after this incidence there should be greater transparency .


----------



## xebex

MFI said:


> The next gen Assault rifle for the F-INSAS looks awesome



do u have pics mate?


----------



## xebex

Born In The USA said:


> Discussions on contemporary strategic issues like *US ****** Policy *and regional security situation are also envisaged.



whatz that all about?


----------



## DeathInvader

This visit can affect India-Russia Military alliance.......


----------



## Xeric

NSG_BlackCats said:


> As you are not an India, I can't let u understand about the exams undertaken by UPSC. Now a days there are very little or no corruption in recruitment exams held by UPSC. If tomorrow someone say entrance held for IIT,IIM are rigged, I would never beleive it.
> Anyway if there is any corruption going on, it is great that Indian media is exposing them. Just wana thanks channels like NDTV, TimesNow.



Again you may be right, the story may not hold guud for the Officers' selection, but 1.5 lac for being enrolled as a soldier in an Asian Army is kinda 'too much'.

As for the exams taken by the UPSC i might be having a fair idea of it as we come from the same breed i.e. from the British role model, but let's not get into the details as it might lead to cross-age of lines.


----------



## DeathInvader

Paying 1.5 for getting into army is justified. The government of India has given so many privileges to the Indian Soldiers that despite an average pay, people are tempted to join the army. At an officers post the Indian army is given government flats, pensions, reservation, free traveling across the country in public transports, reservations for their children in school and colleges, also a huge pension plan after retirement....The Officer is allowed to do another job after retirement and the pensions would still be given......! 

This doesn't affect national security a much because even after they are recruited they undergo rigorous training! Still an unfit man cant be allowed to stay in the army!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Death_Invader said:


> Paying 1.5 for getting into army is justified. The government of India has given so many privileges to the Indian Soldiers that despite an average pay, people are tempted to join the army. At an officers post the Indian army is given government flats, pensions, reservation, free traveling across the country in public transports, reservations for their children in school and colleges, also a huge pension plan after retirement....The Officer is allowed to do another job after retirement and the pensions would still be given......!
> 
> This doesn't affect national security a much because even after they are recruited they undergo rigorous training! Still an unfit man cant be allowed to stay in the army!



Phew!
i was unnecessarily under the impression that the Officer and Men of Pakistan Army in particular and the Armed Forces in general are the most privileged lot on earth.
Thnx!


----------



## DeathInvader

any idea on which carbines and rifles will India opt for.......! Please dont tell me tavor......


----------



## xebex

Death_Invader said:


> any idea on which carbines and rifles will India opt for.......! Please dont tell me tavor......



"TAVOR".....just kidding.. I dont know either man.


----------



## DeathInvader

xeric said:


> Phew!
> i was unnecessarily under the impression that the Officer and Men of Pakistan Army in particular and the Armed Forces in general are the most privileged lot on earth.
> Thnx!



this privileges even apply for jawan except that they are not given flats....


----------



## Xeric

Death_Invader said:


> this privileges even apply for jawan except that they are not given flats....



We have started giving plots to the jawans also


----------



## beckham

This video show the cabrine (not sure) and the guy says sumthng about 6.8 cal ! Any idea ?


----------



## beckham

Death_Invader said:


> Paying 1.5 for getting into army is justified. The government of India has given so many privileges to the Indian Soldiers that despite an average pay, people are tempted to join the army. At an officers post the Indian army is given government flats, pensions, reservation, free traveling across the country in public transports, reservations for their children in school and colleges, also a huge pension plan after retirement....The Officer is allowed to do another job after retirement and the pensions would still be given......!
> This doesn't affect national security a much because even after they are recruited they undergo rigorous training! Still an unfit man cant be allowed to stay in the army!


And dont forget about liqour quota !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Army Chief in US, defence cooperation, AF/PAK to top agenda 

Washington (PTI): A range of strategic issues, including America's AF/PAK policy, the regional security situation and Indo-US defence cooperation will top the agenda of Indian Army Chief General Deepak Kapoor who arrived here on Monday on a week-long visit to the United States. 

During his first trip to the US as army chief, Gen Kapoor is expected to hold discussions with senior US military and civilian defence hierarchy. 

Among the top Pentagon officials he will meet are Chairman of the Joint Chiefs the Staff Admiral Mike Mullen, his counterpart in the US Army Gen George W Casey and Defence Secretary Robert Gates. 

The two sides are expected to deliberate on contemporary strategic issues, including US AF/PAK policy and regional security situation. The discussions will also delve on the Indo-US defence cooperation, including joint training and exercises, exchanges and military equipment cooperation. 

Gen Kapoor will be visiting important training institutions and operational headquarters to get a glimpse of the organisation, doctrinal concepts and training facilities for operational deployment of US Army in a global framework. 

He will be touring the CENTCOM headquarters in Florida to hold discussions with its top generals about the situation in Afghanistan and Pakistan. 

The Indian Army Chief is scheduled to visit Fort Bragg in North Carolina -- America's most combat ready and active military installations. It is home to the 82nd Airborne Division and the US Army Special Operations Command. 

Besides visiting Fort Leavenworth in Kansas, known as the intellectual centre of the US Army, he will also take a tour of the National Training Center of the US Army in Fort Irwin in California. 

The visit comes at a time when Indo-US bilateral relations are on an upswing and there is a consensus from both sides to take the strategic partnership to a higher level for synergised efforts to combat global terrorism and to bring peace and stability in the region, Indian officials said. 

The Indian army chief's tour coincides with US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's five-day visit to India.


----------



## EjazR

*A first: Women all set to guard borders*
The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News

Punjab (Hoshiarpur), July 25
History was created when the Border Security Force (BSF) inducted the first batch of women constables, who will be deployed in a combat role on the international border.

This is the first time in India that women are being deployed in such a role in parity with their male comrades after undergoing 36-week rigorous training. As many as 178 constables presented a perfect march past in front of Home Minister P Chidambaram at the BSF training camp here today.

The relatives, too, could be seen hugging each other, as the girls took the last step towards achieving their long-cherished goal. In a country where society still frowns and discourages girls from embracing a hard life, the large turnout of family members and friends took even the organisers by surprise.

BSF officers said the constables had been trained in weaponry and all other duties that a general duty male constable did and their resilience during the long and arduous course was commendable.

They would be deployed along the 553-km-long Punjab border with Pakistan. Their primary role would be to search and frisk womenfolk going across the fencing to work with their male members in tilling their lands.

*By inducting women constables, a long-pending demand of people of the border areas has been met since they resented the frisking of their womenfolk by male border guards.

If need be, the services of these constables will also be used on internal security duties and counter-insurgency roles being performed by the BSF, the officials added.*


----------



## a1b2c145

look at the big eyes~~~~~~


----------



## ejaz007

*Army struggles to stay fighting fit*
Anubha Bhonsle & Vishal Thapar / CNN-IBN

Published on Sun, Jul 26, 2009 at 22:52, Updated on Mon, Jul 27, 2009 at 07:42 in India section 

TAKING A BULLET FOR YOU: The Indian Army soldier urgently needs foolproof bulletproof jackets.

Young soldiers trekked up the heights of Kargil 10 years ago and won a war for India. It was a miracle-- those soldiers were ill equipped and it was their guts and grit that won the war.

Five years after the Kargil war was won the Indian Army was battling with the Government for better bulletproof jackets. CNN-IBN has copies of letters written by the Rashtriya Rifles and Headquarters Quarters 16 Corps dating as far back as 2004 for better bulletproof jackets.

Soldiers complain their bulletproof jackets are heavy, cumbersome and sag towards the front, thus leaving upper parts of the chest, shoulder and neck exposed.

Even with the protective gear the Army says it has suffered fatal casualties: 28 per cent of its men died taking shots in the chest region, 11 per cent in the head and almost 14 per cent died because their face and neck region was exposed.

Most bulletproof jackets used by the Army are more than 15 years old and weigh about 10 kg. The market has jackets that weigh just about 6 kg and give high levels of protection.

When India can send a satellite to the moon, I see no reason why we cannot get bulletproof jackets for our soldiers, says General (retd.) V P Malik, who was Army chief during the Kargil conflict. There is a (bulletproof jacket) shortage of almost about 40-50 per cent in the Indian Army. This is more in account of our production agencies not being able to get right quality and right quantity to the armed forces.

Barring a few emergency purchases, the Army has struggled to get new bulletproof jackets for more than 10 years now. In 1998, the Army first put out a requirement for bulletproof jackets to counter weapons like a 9-mm carbine. 

That requirement was modified in 2001 to include protection from more sophisticated weapons--like the AK47 gun--the enemy was using. Now eight years later in the light of fresh threat perceptions, the Army is thinking afresh.

Private companies, like the Tatas, believe they have the skills and the infrastructure to make a bulletproof jacket that suits specific needs of various combat operations. Hemant Acharya, COO of Tata Advanced Materials, says his company can manufacture bulletproof jackets based on the Armys needs. 

One has to clear about the ammunition it has to protect against (and) which part of the body. One should also be clear what one is willing to pay for it, says Acharya. 

The procedure is such that even if the Army was to make up its mind tomorrow and due processes followed, it could be years before the solider on the ground gets to wear the bulletproof jacket he needs.

*Bofors shadow*

Bulletproof jackets or artillery guns the Indian Army's modernization drive has been stopped dead in its tracks by the phobia created by Bofors scandal.


:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## Mig-29

Indian Army short of officers: Indian Defence Minister


The Indian Army is short of over 11,387 officers, Defence Minister A K Antony told the Lok Sabha today.While the Navy was short of 1,512 officers, the shortage in the Air Force was 1,400, he said in a written reply.However, there is no significant shortage of Personnel Below Officer Ranks (PBORs) in the Armed Forces and nearly a lakh joined the army in that category in the last three years.As many as 5,033 officers and 96,453 PBORs joined the Army in the last three years while 1,209 officers and 6,792 PBORs were enrolled by the Navy during the same period. As many as 1,451 officers and 21,311 PBORs joined the Air Force in the last three years, Antony said.During the last three years and in the current year, 3,764 officers and 27,477 PBORs of Army, 842 officers and 126 PBORs of Navy and 893 officers and 3,961 PBORs of Air Force have sought discharge/voluntary retirement, he said.Listing the steps taken to motivate the service personnel to continue in service and attract youth to join Armed Forces, Antony said all officers including those in Short Service Commission (SSC) were now eligible to hold substantive rank of Captain, Major and Lieutenant Colonel after two, six and 13 years of reckonable service respectively.The tenure of SSC officers has been increased from 10 years to 14 years, he said.Antony said 750 posts of Lt Colonel have been upgraded to Colonel after implementation of A V Singh Committee Report.He said 1,896 additional posts in the ranks of Colonel, Brigadier, Major General and Lieutenant General and their equivalent in the two other services have also been upgraded."The implementation of recommendations of the Sixth Pay Commission with substantial improvements in the pay structure of officers of Armed Forces, will go a long way in making the services more attractive," Antony said.The A V Singh Committee was set up in 2001 by the government with an aim to achieve "combat effectiveness" by bringing down the age profile of battalion/brigade level commanders.

ASIAN DEFENCE: Indian Army short of officers: Indian Defence Minister


----------



## Mig-29

T-72 tanks moved to remote Sikkim area after China tests Indian defences


Chinese moves to test Indian control of the strategic Finger Area in North Sikkim last year have prompted the Army to deploy heavy tanks and armoured personnel carriers in the region and strengthen defensive positions.

In fact, the highest gallantry award to a Border Roads Organisation (BRO) personnel was conferred to a dozer operator, Zalim Singh, who cleared a strategic road near Theing village  he was decorated with a Bar to Shaurya Chakra  for a column of advancing tanks.

While the Army brought armoured vehicles to the North Sikkim plateau in the late 1980s, the small detachment has now been replaced by the heavier and more powerful T-72 Main Battle Tanks and modern BMP troop carriers.

Sources said the mobilisation took place after repeated Chinese transgressions last year in the Finger Area, a one kilometre stretch of land in the northern tip of Sikkim that overlooks a valley called the Sora Funnel and is considered a strong defensive position. 

T-72 tanks moved to remote Sikkim area after China tests Indian defences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mig-29

Indian Army is considering induction Akash SAM


The Army has finally said yes to the Akash area air defence missile system. It recently expressed interest in acquiring the 30-km range missile to the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).The Army's wishlist also includes a surface-to-air 50-km range missile and a low-level quick reaction missile for ranges less than 15 km.

But the requests for these two have not been finalised yet.The Army was engaged in a battle with the Indian Air Force (IAF) over acquiring the 50-km range missile. The IAF had said they needed the missile as they, unlike the Army, had to defend air space.But now, the Army has told the DRDO that "we are considering induction" (of the Akash missile system). C.K. Prahlada, chief controller at the DRDO, said: "We are grateful to the Army for this decision. In fact, Akash was developed keeping the Army in mind. I have assured them a world-class missile." The DRDO has said they'd deliver the missiles within two years from the date of the order.

"It will be to the Army's specifications and at a delivery rate of its choosing. We shall provide services for upgradation and product support," Prahlada said.The DRDO is interested in bidding for the low-level quick reaction missile that the Army needs, but it cannot pitch Trishul missile as its range is only 9 km. "We will have to develop a missile for a range of 12 km," he added.The DRDO is also happy that the two radars of the Akash missile system are generating a lot of business for the Indian indigenous industries.

ASIAN DEFENCE: Indian Army is considering induction Akash SAM


----------



## Mig-29

Armed forces to get more snoop-power


NEW DELHI: Defence ministry has approved another major induction of spy drones or UAVs (unmanned aerial vehicles) for armed forces, with
surveillance and intelligence-gathering missions becoming critical on the western and eastern fronts as well as along the huge coastline. Army, for instance, is going in for two more &#8220;troops&#8221; (6-8 birds each) of advanced Heron UAVs from Israel for
Rs 1,118 crore after getting the nod from the Defence Acquisitions Council headed by defence minister A K Antony.

The 1.13-million strong force has also projected a requirement of seven &#8220;troops&#8221; of the Rustom drones being developed by Defence Research and Development Organisation and Aeronautical Development Establishment in a Rs 1,000 crore project with Israeli help.

As a MALE (medium-altitude, long-endurance) drone, Rustom will be capable of operating for 24 hours, with a 300-km range and a 10,000-metre maximum altitude. Army, of course, is already inducting the indigenous Nishant and Lakshya UAVs.

Similarly, Navy&#8217;s case for two more Israeli UAVs at a cost of Rs 386 crore has also been approved, in addition to the ongoing Rs 1,163 crore joint project between Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) and DRDO for NRUAVs (naval rotary UAVs).

Navy is already using its UAV fleet of eight Searcher-II and four Herons for maritime surveillance up to 200 nautical miles. &#8220;To be operated from warship decks, the NRUAVs will further extend the surveillance out at sea,&#8221; said an official.

Moreover, as reported earlier, Army also wants to induct a &#8220;large number&#8221; of man-portable &#8220;mini&#8221; and &#8220;micro&#8221; UAVs for short-range surveillance and NBC (nuclear, biological, chemical) detection in the battlefield.

With Army planning to induct these miniature spy drones right down to the battalion-level by 2017, it&#8217;s keen they also be capable of carrying explosives for &#8220;hard kill&#8221; of &#8220;light targets&#8221;.

Apart from regular infantry units, Para (Special Forces) battalions will also get these &#8220;stealthy&#8221; drones for covert missions beyond enemy lines and counter-terrorism operations. The armed forces had gone in for a major infusion of Israeli UAVs after the 1999 Kargil conflict and the 2002 Operation Parakram in the wake of Parliament terror attack.

At present, they have over 100 UAVs, primarily Israeli ones like Searcher-II and Heron, as also some &#8220;killer drones&#8221; designed to detect and destroy enemy radars by functioning like cruise missiles. While the aim in the 11th Plan (2007-2012) period is to also induct armed drones like the American &#8216;Predators&#8217;, which are being successfully used to take on Taliban in ****** region with their &#8216;Hellfire&#8217; missiles, the eventual objective is to have full-fledged UCAVs (unmanned combat aerial vehicles). The plan, as of now, is to further boost the snooping capabilities of armed forces as well as fully-integrate UAVs with weapon platforms for delivering precision-guided munitions. 

Armed forces to get more snoop-power - India - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## Mig-29

Armed forces to induct 800 choppers in next few years


NEW DELHI: Supersonic fighter jets may grab all the eyeballs. But it's also raining helicopters for armed forces, who want to induct as many as
800 "rotary-wing birds" over the next few years at a cost of well over Rs 20,000 crore.

Yet another helicopter deal was approved by the Cabinet Committee on Security on Tuesday evening, with the around Rs 950 crore acquisition of five Russian Kamov-31 early-warning helicopters getting the final nod, said sources.

The contract for Ka-31s, which will bolster Navy's long-range capability to detect airborne and surface ship threats, is to be inked in a month or so.

With the E-801M Oko (Eye) airborne electronic warfare radar mounted beneath the fuselage, a Ka-31 can simultaneously track up to 40 airborne and surface threats, with a 360 degree coverage, from 100 to 200 km away depending on the target's size.

Navy already has nine Ka-31 helicopters, inducted in 2003-2004, which operate from its solitary aircraft carrier INS Viraat and three Talwar-class "stealthy" guided-missile frigates as well as shore-based air stations.

Of the 800 new choppers, around half will come from foreign aviation majors. The different projects are:

VVIP: The multi-million dollar deal to acquire 12 VVIP helicopters, with self-protection suites to tackle hostile missiles and other threats, has been finalised with Italian aviation major AgustaWestland for its three-engine AW-101 choppers.

Multi-Role: Navy is hunting for multi-role helicopters (MRHs), armed with cruise missiles and lightweight torpedoes for advanced anti-ship and anti-submarine warfare capabilities.

Though the tender has been floated for only 16 choppers as of now, Navy wants around 60 MRHs eventually. Capable of ferrying 15 soldiers and being refuelled in mid-air, each such 10-tonne helicopter will come for around Rs 110 crore.

Light Utility: India has sought bids from six foreign firms to supply 197 `light utility and observation' helicopters (LUHs), in a Rs 3,000 crore project, to service Siachen, Kargil and other high-altitude areas.

Another 187 such choppers will be manufactured by Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd by 2016-2017 to fulfil overall requirement of 384 LUHs for Army (259) and IAF (125) to replace the ageing Cheetah and Chetak fleets.

Attack Helicopters: IAF has re-launched its hunt for 22 lethal attack helicopters to add to its feet of Mi-35 gunships. It wants these gunships to be highly-agile, have good armour protection and a 20mm calibre turret gun, as also be capable of firing 70mm rockets with a 1.2-km range and missiles with at least 7-km range.

Medium-Lift: IAF will induct 80 Russian Mi-17 V-5 helicopters during 2010-2014 under a $1.2 billion deal already inked in December 2008. Weaponised for combat operations, the Mi-17s will ferry troops and supplies to even high-altitude areas.

ALH: HAL is already manufacturing `Dhruv' Advanced Light Helicopters, with 168 of them to be inducted into Army and IAF by 2013-2014. Incidentally, the 145 Army ALHs came for Rs 11,237 crore, with CAG criticising the deals since the choppers have "technological gaps".

LCH: HAL is also developing the 5.5-tonne twin-engine Light Combat Helicopter. IAF has projected an initial requirement for 65 LCHs, armed with a 20mm turret twin-barrel gun, cluster bombs, rocket pods as well as missiles. 

Armed forces to induct 800 choppers in next few years - India - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## Mig-29

Army for new commanders sight on T-90s


The Indian Army has decided to replace the main commander's sight on all current and future T-90S main battle tanks, and has issued a request for information for this. The T-90's PNK-4S commanders sight, manufactured by Russia's JSC Rostov Optical-Mechanical Plant (ROMZ), has been found to be far below what the Army wants, and it has therefore put out an RFI for an advanced thermal-imager based panoramic night sight.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Army For New Commanders Sight On T-90s


----------



## sudhir007

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

Hyderabad: The Indian Army has successfully completed the second phase of the final user trials of the third generation anti-tank Nag missile, proving its hit-to-kill capability. The tests are being carried out in the firing ranges of the Rajasthan desert. 

According to defence scientists, the missile first underwent extensive transportation trials on 31 July and 1 August, after which three missiles were fired on 2 August against fixed and moving targets. Based on the feedback provided by the Army from previous user trials, the system had been further ruggedized.

Officials said these recent tests have paved the way for early induction of the system.

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) officials said Tuesday that the missile ''conclusively established'' its K-Kill efficacy (capability to kill) as a stationary derelict tank was heavily damaged in each of the two trials carried out against fixed targets. 

The missile's potent tandem warheads pierced through the armoury of the tanks and proved their lethality. The third trial was conducted against a moving rail-based target which was developed by the Army. 

All the trials were of shorter range, varying from 800 to 1400 metres, as desired by the user.


----------



## Mig-29

India Gets 1st Indigenous Unmanned Ground Vehicle

NEW DELHI - The Indian Army has received its first homemade unmanned ground vehicle, which will be used for surveillance, and to detect nuclear, biological and chemical weapons and mines.

The prototype of the vehicle, which has been developed and handed to the Indian Army for trials, is based on an infantry fighting vehicle, the BMP-II, and has been developed by the state-owned Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment. It is operating under India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

The prototype consists of a drive-by-wire system, which includes electromechanical actuators and drives for the driver interfaces, such as acceleration, brake, gear shifting, steering, clutch, parking brake, etc., said a DRDO scientist. The signals from the engine are acquired by a data acquisition card and displayed in the graphical user interface. The vehicle would be a precursor to the development of a future unmanned battle tank.


India Gets 1st Indigenous Unmanned Ground Vehicle - Defense News


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Mig-29 said:


> India Gets 1st Indigenous Unmanned Ground Vehicle
> 
> NEW DELHI - The Indian Army has received its first homemade unmanned ground vehicle, which will be used for surveillance, and to detect nuclear, biological and chemical weapons and mines.
> 
> The prototype of the vehicle, which has been developed and handed to the Indian Army for trials, is based on an infantry fighting vehicle, the BMP-II, and has been developed by the state-owned Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment. It is operating under India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).
> 
> The prototype consists of a drive-by-wire system, which includes electromechanical actuators and drives for the driver interfaces, such as acceleration, brake, gear shifting, steering, clutch, parking brake, etc., said a DRDO scientist. The signals from the engine are acquired by a data acquisition card and displayed in the graphical user interface. The vehicle would be a precursor to the development of a future unmanned battle tank.
> 
> 
> India Gets 1st Indigenous Unmanned Ground Vehicle - Defense News



Got any pictures on this baby?


----------



## ironman

^^^ Here it is..

View attachment 4493


----------



## indian_pm

I m dedicating this thread for INDIAN Army small arms News N Discussions ,,,,here U can talk n discuss anything about small arms n their modifications......


----------



## Mig-29

Women Army officers scale highest Siachen point

In a first, an all-women expedition team of the Army has trekked up Siachen, the highest battlefield in the world, to reach the edge of the glacier at Indira Col.

The team of women officers, all from the Army Engineers Corps and led by Maj Meghna Aktadikar, reached the 6,117-m high point on Saturday morning to coincide with the Independence Day address of the Prime Minister.

&#8220;The Indian national flag was hoisted by the summiteers on the highest point on the glacier to commemorate the Indian Prime Minister&#8217;s address to the nation from the Red Fort,&#8221; an Army spokesperson said.

While several expeditions have been launched to Indira Col, this is the first time that an all-women team has undertaken the journey. Women are not posted along the Siachen glacier where troops man posts at altitudes of over 22,000 feet on the Saltoro ridge.

Women Army officers scale highest Siachen point


----------



## Mig-29

The video link for the above news.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Video: Army Women's Expedition to Siachen


----------



## Born In The USA

Army acquires anti-aircraft missiles

The Indian Army will soon have sharper teeth to defend its troops and tanks from aerial threats. The defence acquisition council, headed by Defence Minister AK Antony and comprising the 3 service chiefs, agreed to a multi-billion dollar contract for Israeli anti-aircraft missiles.

The council cleared the Low-level Quick Reaction surface to air Missile for the army from Israeli Aircraft Industries and Rafael. This missile will help to protect India's tanks and armoured vehicles against enemy air attack.

The Spyder is a low-level quick-reaction surface-to-air missile system capable of engaging aircraft, helicopters, unmanned air vehicles, drones and precision-guided munitions. The Spyder system has 360 degree engagement capability and the missiles can be launched from full-readiness state in less than five seconds after a target is acquired.

The Spyder's kill range is from less than 1km to more than 35 km and at altitudes from a minimum of 20 metres to a maximum of 9 kilometres. The system is capable of firing at multiple targets and can be operated in all weather conditions.

Army acquires anti-aircraft missiles- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## Born In The USA

The Indian Army will soon have sharper teeth to defend its troops and tanks from aerial threats. The defence acquisition council, headed by Defence Minister AK Antony and comprising the 3 service chiefs, agreed to a multi-billion dollar contract for Israeli anti-aircraft missiles.

The council cleared the Low-level Quick Reaction surface to air Missile for the army from Israeli Aircraft Industries and Rafael. This missile will help to protect India's tanks and armoured vehicles against enemy air attack.

The Spyder is a low-level quick-reaction surface-to-air missile system capable of engaging aircraft, helicopters, unmanned air vehicles, drones and precision-guided munitions. The Spyder system has 360 degree engagement capability and the missiles can be launched from full-readiness state in less than five seconds after a target is acquired.

The Spyder's kill range is from less than 1km to more than 35 km and at altitudes from a minimum of 20 metres to a maximum of 9 kilometres. The system is capable of firing at multiple targets and can be operated in all weather conditions. 


Army acquires anti-aircraft missiles- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## DaRk WaVe

spyder n Barak were ordered after short comings of Akash right....

good news for Indians


----------



## ejaz007

Indian military procurement takes years to materialize. So no need to worry in the near future. This purchase is also under consideration for some time and not entirely a new news.


----------



## Brahm0s

Good news. Even though am not much into indian army (my intrest is in indian airforce and india navy). Indian army lags alot behind. They need latest weapons. They not treated well by goverment compared to 'IAF' and 'IN'. Infact 'think tank' says indian army weakest point of india. They said india's true gems are indian navy and indian air force (which is true because it can destroy enemy far less time than army). Indian goverment should do something fast for indian army. Most weapons indian army had are old weapons. Time to upgrade time has come.


----------



## pmukherjee

emo_girl said:


> spyder n Barak were ordered after short comings of Akash right....
> 
> good news for Indians



"In December 2007, the Indian Air Force completed user trials for this missile. The trials, which were spread over ten days were declared successful after the missile hit the target on five occasions. Multiple targets handling capability of Akash weapon system was demonstrated by live firing in C4I environment. Before the ten day trial at chandipur, ECCM Evaluation tests were carried out at Gwalior Air force base and mobility trials were carried out in Pokhran. The IAF had evolved the user Trial Directive to verify the Akash's consistency. The following trials were conducted: Against low flying near range target, long range high altitude target, crossing and approaching target and ripple firing of two missiles from the same launcher against a low altitude receding target.[18] Following this, Indian Air Force announced that it would initiate induction of 2 squadrons of Akash. Some reports state that a Squadron has 18 batteries. This is incorrect, as shown by IAF Orbats and Pictures of the Akash squadron configuration. A squadron has a standard of 2 batteries with each battery capable of engaging 4 targets simultaneously, and hence the IAF order adds up to some 100 missiles (with reloads)[19]. More orders are expected as the Air Force moves to replace its retiring SA-3 Pechora systems. [20][21] It is reported that Malaysia has shown interest in purchasing Akash missile system[22].

Each missile is expected to have starting costs below US$ 500,000, i.e. under Rs.20 million[23], which is less than half the cost of similar Western missiles which usually cost between US$ 1.2-1.5 million (Rs. 50-60 million) each ..[1] It is expected that this cost will further decrease due to the economies of scale achieved as production ramps up.[23]

On 30th March 2009, Tata Power's Strategic Electronics Division (SED) bagged a INR182-crore order to manufacture 16 Akash Launchers to be delivered in the next 33 months.[24]

On 1st August 2009,Army says yes to induction of 'Akash' missile system.[25]"
Akash missile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sudhir007

Can anybody tellme what is the diff. between akash air defence and Spyder air defence


----------



## beckham

sudhir007 said:


> Can anybody tellme what is the diff. between akash air defence and Spyder air defence



Akash air defence









India's indegenous Akash air defence system is the reason* India have rejected the US offer of the PAC-3, Israel's offer of the Arrow-2, Russia's offer of the latest S-300 and S-400 and the European MBDA offer of the Aster 30 air defence systems. *

* Akash uses state of the art integral ramjet rocket propulsion system to give a low-volume, low-weight (700 kg launch weight) missile configuration, and has a low reaction time - from detection to missile launch - of 15 seconds allowing the missile to carry a heavier 60 kg fragmentation warhead triggered by proximity fuse. *

It reaches a speed of* Mach 1.5 in 4.5 seconds* Mach. 2.8-3.5 at 20g in 30 seconds after ramjet motor is ignited. Its range (for most effective performance) varies* 27-30 kilometres. *

* 5.6 m long sleek missile has a launch weight of 700 kg and can carry 60 kg of warhead and the radar is capable of tracking 64 targets and guide upto 12 missiles simultaneously* in a fully autonomous mode of operation. 

The Akash is to bepurchased by the Indian air defence command and is for sale to customers abroad. 

* successfully tested it more than 45 times* the DRDO is confident that Akash will be effective against low-flying missiles, aircraft and unmanned aerial vehicles. 

Unlike the Patriot, * can be launched from static or mobile platforms, including a battle tank. *

What makes it superior to Patriot, apart from the mobility of its platform, is that* it has thrust during the entire course of its 35-second flight. Patriot has thrust only for 12 seconds, after which the missile coasts, thus making it less accurate than Akash. *



One Akash battery is composed of three tracked vehicles (tracks, like those on a battle tank), each of which would have four missiles, plus a vehicle carrying the Rajendra multifunction phased array radar. The Air Force version is on wheeled vehicles. 

The missile can be deployed either in autonomous mode or group mode. In the autonomous mode, it will have a single battery functioning independently. For surveillance, it would need an additional two-dimensional radar. In this mode, it can be used for defending moving columns or singular installations. A single battery can simultaneously engage four targets, and against each target a maximum of three missiles can be fired, thus increasing the hit probability. 

In group mode, there would be a number of batteries, deployed over a wide area. The batteries would be linked to a group control centre (GCC). The Rajendra three-dimensional radar, indegenously developed by the DRDO (defence Research & Development Organisation) would provide a single integrated air picture to the group control centre, telling it not only the distance at which the enemy plane has been located but also its altitude. One GCC can command and control a maximum of eight Akash batteries at the same time. One GCC can also receive radar surveillance information from other sources, and be linked to higher echelons of air defence. Once the target, either an enemy aircraft or a missile, is detected the missile would align to the radar beams and virtually travel on those beams (guided by onboard precision-homing system) towards the target at three-and-a-half times the speed of sound. 

The DRDO is reportedly toying with the idea of developing an integrated missile shield, which would be able to cover an area of at least 200 sq. km in the next five to six years. Akash, or the technologies developed for Akash, would be at the heart of the system. Its radars could be placed on a civil aircraft, much like an AWACS system, to provide early warning of incoming missiles.Current development include a possible increase in speed, maximum altitude and range. 

*The Akash, at 0.26 million $, is cheaper than Patriot, and with Bharat Dynamics willing to manufacture it, there should not be a problem of service support, something which the Americans, given their history of imposing sanctions, may not be able to guarantee.*


Spyder Air Defence System







The SPYDER (Surface-to-air PYthon and DERby) is an anti-aircraft missile system developed by RAFAEL (with use of Czech Tatra chasis) and using surface-to-air versions of the Python 5 and Derby missiles, also made by RAFAEL. It is a quick reaction medium range missile system. SPYDER is capable of engaging aircraft, helicopters, unmanned air vehicles, drones and precision-guided munitions. It provides air defence for fixed assets and for point and area defence for mobile forces in combat areas.


* SPYDER system has 360&#176; engagement capability and the missiles can be launched from the full-readiness state in less than five seconds from target confirmation.

*Its kill range is from less than 1km to more than 15km.

*altitudes from a minimum of 20m to a maximum of 9,000m.

* It is capable of multi-target simultaneous engagement and also single, multiple and ripple firing, by day and night and in all weathers.

*The Elta EL/M 2106 ATAR 3D radar can simultaneously track up to 60 targets.*


----------



## sudhir007

how many missile, battery, Launchers or reloader we r purchasing from IAI.


----------



## beckham

sudhir007 said:


> how many missile, battery, Launchers or reloader we r purchasing from IAI.



we have already signed a deal with Israel to acquire 18 Spyder systems.but the deal is being reviewed by the Central Vigilance.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Beckham according to the article...

"India have rejected the US offer of the PAC-3, Israel's offer of the Arrow-2, Russia's offer of the latest S-300 and S-400 and the European MBDA offer of the Aster 30 air defence systems"

Akash is such a system that that India rejected S-300 and S-400  thats stupid man, although indgenous its good but for god sake man dont compare it with S-300 n S-400...


----------



## BSF

For example....Pakistan is buying up JF 17 from china... Does it mean F 16 is bad ?

Akash system is also being ordered by Indian Army along with the Spyder.

May be Spyder will be riddled along the borders of china and Akash will be used in Pakistan border.

There may be many reasons as to why Spyder is also being ordered.May be DRDO cannot produce enough units to meet the Army's immediate need and that is why they are ordering Spyder.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

we never rejected F-16 it was just circumstances that made F-16 far away from us...


i m saying Akash is good no doubt but the fact that they involved tht "rejection of S-300 n S-400 etc" is coz of Akash is a stupid statement...

any ways can any one here tell me about status of Astra BVRAAM


----------



## sudhir007

emo_girl said:


> any ways can any one here tell me about status of Astra BVRAAM



right now the ground testing is complete in may 2009 now the final test of a2a mode in su-30mki 

The Hindu : National : Astra missile test-fired


----------



## beckham

emo_girl said:


> Beckham according to the article...
> 
> "India have rejected the US offer of the PAC-3, Israel's offer of the Arrow-2, Russia's offer of the latest S-300 and S-400 and the European MBDA offer of the Aster 30 air defence systems"
> 
> Akash is such a system that that India rejected S-300 and S-400  thats stupid man, although indgenous its good but for god sake man dont compare it with S-300 n S-400...



what india needed was a Low-level Quick Reaction surface to air Missile, not a long range surface-to-air missile system... like S-300 and S-400 !


----------



## sudhir007

beckham said:


> what india needed was a Low-level Quick Reaction surface to air Missile, not a long range surface-to-air missile system... like S-300 andS-400 !


yah u ryt coze for this we are developing AAD & PAD desi missile shield for our air space


----------



## Mig-29

First batch of armoured ambulances rolled out:India


The first batch of Ambulance Armoured Tracked Vehicles to be used by the Indian Army to evacuate casualties from the battlefield was rolled out at the Ordnance Factory here on Friday.

Designed by the Combat Vehicles Research and Development Establishment , a branch of the Defence Research and Development Organisation, and manufactured at the Ordnance Factory, Medak, the armoured ambulance is equipped to administer emergency medical care to battle casualties . It has in-built medical facilities including a continuous ECG monitoring, a ventilator, a suction unit to remove unwanted fluids, a DC refrigerator for preserving drugs and an air-conditioner with optional heating facility .

With the same mobility as an Infantry Combat Vehicle , the ambulance can cross a variety of terrains and even traverse through water. Features include a special blower and absorbent filter for nuclear, biological and chemical protection, and external and internal radio communication for navigation.

The seating capacity of 10 plus two includes medical attendants, but this can vary depending on the number of stretcher patients. Four stretcher patients, or two stretcher and four sitting patients, or eight sitting patients can be accommodated at a time.


Although the first model was ready in December 2005, it had to undergo several changes before a trial in September 2006. Three years and 56 modifications later, 10 vehicles were rolled out ready to be used by the Indian Army.

The Army has already ordered 288 armoured tracked ambulances. So far however, the Ordnance Factory has assembled only 50 such ambulances so that the army can recommend further changes, once the vehicles have been used in combat operations.

"You will get such large orders from the Indian army in the future that your machines will be running for the next 15 years," Lieutenant General Duleep Bhardwaj, Director General Mechanised Forces said. He was there to receive the first ambulance on behalf of the Chief of Staff. Saroj Vinayek, Director General and Chairperson, Ordnance Factories Board was the chief guest . 


ASIAN DEFENCE: First batch of armoured ambulances rolled out:India


----------



## Mig-29

ARDE develops a sub-machine carbine (MSMC) for Indian Army


City-based Armaments Research and Development Establishment (ARDE) is giving the final touches to a modern sub-machine carbine (MSMC) for the Indian Army. The final trials for this 5.56 mm calibre MSMC will be conducted in December this year.

A carbine is a lightweight compact automatic gun with a small barrel; unlike a rifle it fires rapidly and is suitable for close quarter combats. At present, the Indian Army, paramilitary forces, commandos and the police use a Russian origin 9 mm calibre carbine, which is fairly ancient.

"We are in the process of proving 99.7 per cent reliability for the MSMC. The user will be able to fire up to 200 metres using the MSMC," said ARDE director Anil M Datar.The MSMC programme has its origins in the Indian Small Arms System family, which was started in 1982 in a bid to build an indigenous small arms weapons system for India. By 1987, the ARDE had designed the Rifle, the Light Machine Gun (LMG) and the carbine &#8213; all part of the INSAS family.

The Army had inducted the INSAS rifle and LMG in 1993; DRDO scientists say it met with a fair amount of success but there were some defects as well, which came to light after the Kargil war. "The rifle and the LMG was first put to test during Kargil. After that, based on the battlefield experiences, we developed a new version &#8213; the INSAS 1B1" said R S Rao, joint director, INSAS, ARDE.

But it was the INSAS carbine that fell through, right from the start. "For the carbine, the ammunition was very powerful. It had higher sound, flash, and recoil effect," said S V Gade, joint director, INSAS, ARDE. "With the MSMC, we have now changed the length of the ammunition. It is still a 5.6 mm calibre bullet, but it is slightly shorter in length, thereby eliminating the drawbacks of the earlier carbine."

Finally, the INSAS carbine plan was shelved and in 2002, the Army devised a new set of General Staff Qualitative Requirements (GSQR) for the new MSMC, he said."Since 2006, when the first prototype was devised, the MSMC has been put through every possible scenario that the Army could conceive of." The first trial of the prototype was held in 2006, then 2007-end and the last one was in January 2009.

ASIAN DEFENCE: ARDE develops a sub-machine carbine (MSMC) for Indian Army


----------



## beckham

*Indian Modern Submachine Carbine (MSMC)*


----------



## ironman

*Pune-based ARDE develops a sub-machine carbine for Indian Army​*Oinam Anand , Ranjani Raghavan Tags : defence, guns Posted: Friday , Aug 21, 2009 at 0511 hrs





City-based Armaments Research and Development Establishment (ARDE) is giving the final touches to a modern sub-machine carbine (MSMC) for the Indian Army. The final trials for this 5.56 mm calibre MSMC will be conducted in December this year.

A carbine is a lightweight compact automatic gun with a small barrel; unlike a rifle it fires rapidly and is suitable for close quarter combats.

At present, the Indian Army, paramilitary forces, commandos and the police use a Russian origin 9 mm calibre carbine, which is fairly ancient.

&#8220;We are in the process of proving 99.7 per cent reliability for the MSMC. The user will be able to fire up to 200 metres using the MSMC,&#8221; said ARDE director Anil M Datar.

The MSMC programme has its origins in the Indian Small Arms System family, which was started in 1982 in a bid to build an indigenous small arms weapons system for India. By 1987, the ARDE had designed the Rifle, the Light Machine Gun (LMG) and the carbine &#8212; all part of the INSAS family. 

The Army had inducted the INSAS rifle and LMG in 1993; DRDO scientists say it met with a fair amount of success but there were some defects as well, which came to light after the Kargil war.

&#8220;The rifle and the LMG was first put to test during Kargil. After that, based on the battlefield experiences, we developed a new version &#8212; the INSAS 1B1&#8221; said R S Rao, joint director, INSAS, ARDE. 

But it was the INSAS carbine that fell through, right from the start. &#8220;For the carbine, the ammunition was very powerful. It had higher sound, flash, and recoil effect,&#8221; said S V Gade, joint director, INSAS, ARDE. &#8220;With the MSMC, we have now changed the length of the ammunition. It is still a 5.6 mm calibre bullet, but it is slightly shorter in length, thereby eliminating the drawbacks of the earlier carbine.&#8221;

Finally, the INSAS carbine plan was shelved and in 2002, the Army devised a new set of General Staff Qualitative Requirements (GSQR) for the new MSMC, he said.

&#8220;Since 2006, when the first prototype was devised, the MSMC has been put through every possible scenario that the Army could conceive of.&#8221;

The first trial of the prototype was held in 2006, then 2007-end and the last one was in January 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

Indian Army poised to induct new submachine carbine news ​




The Indian Army will, in all eventuality, induct a new modern submachine carbine (MSMC), following final trials scheduled for December 2009. The carbine has been developed by Pune-based Armaments Research and Development Establishment (ARDE).

The 5.56mm caliber MSMC will replace the Russian 9mm-caliber carbine currently used by the Indian Army and paramilitary forces.

According to ARDE director Anil M Datar, the organisation is in the process of proving 99.7 per cent reliability for the MSMC, which is effective to a maximum range of 200 metres.

The MSMC was originally part of the Indian Small Arms System (INSAS) programme, initiated in 1982 to provide an indigenous small arms weapons system for the Indian armed forces. A rifle, a light machine gun (LMG) and a carbine were eventually designed as part of the INSAS family, but even as the INSAS rifle and LMG were inducted for operational use, the carbine failed to pass muster.

The problem lay with the concept of using the same ammunition for all three weapon systems. The 5.56 ammunition proved to be too 'heavy' for the short range MSMC, giving a higher recoil and flash effect than was desirable. This has now been rectified with a shorter length of the round, though of the same calibre. 

The INSAS rifle and LMG was severely tested during the Kargil War and found wanting in reliability. Based on battlefield experiences the ARDE developed the INSAS-1B1.

The first trial of the MSMC prototype was held in 2006 and the last one in January 2009.

The Modern Submachine Carbine (MSMC)
According to DRDO, introduction of soft-body armour rendered the erstwhile 9 mm carbine, which was operational with the Indian Army, ineffective. This led to the development of the 5.56 mm Modern Submachine Carbine (MSMC), and its ammunition, aimed at defeating enemy soldiers protected with soft-body armour at a range of 200 m. 

DRDO says the 5.56 mm MSMC is unique in its category with some unique features:

a pistol grip, which allows single-hand firing capability; 
magazine feeding through pistol grip; 
retractable butt for better stability while firing; 
ambidextrous cocking; 
fire selector to suit left and right hand firers, and, 
a three-point sling for better carrying and manoeuvrability. 
According to the DRDO, the weapon is lightweight, compact, robust and has proved highly accurate and reliable during user trials. 

The ammunition for MSMC is of conventional type with the bullet cylindro-ogival for better ballistics as compared to a 9 mm round. A steel insert has been introduced in the tip of the bullet to achieve better penetration power. 

The performance of this ammunition, in respect of remaining energy at various ranges, vis-&#224;-vis contemporary ammunitions developed in the world, is better. 

Low power ammunition technology in the 5.56 mm caliber has been developed for the first time in India. 

According to the DRDO, technologies developed for the MSMC include: 

a unique semi bull-pup weapon feed system behind the trigger mechanism, 
retention of butt, fitted in housing configuration, evolved and tested to user satisfaction; 
noise-reduction technology using CFD analysis for development of silencers; 
molding of high-strength engineering plastic to manufacture components with integral features; 
reflex sight and passive night sight; 
and integration of laser spot designator on MSMC for close quarter battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mig-29

"Daksh" Bomb disposal robot will roll out soon for the Indian Army


The first lot of DRDOs bomb detection and disposal robot, Daksh, for the use of the Indian Army will roll out soon. City-based Dynalog India Limited, Bharat Electronics Limited and Theta Control are in the process of manufacturing Daksh, a two-foot-high, remote-operated, battery-run vehicle that weighs 350 kg and is designed to detect and defuse Improvised Explosive Devices (IED).

After the Army had placed orders for 20 robots in March, DRDO has been trying to sell the concept to security agencies like the National Security Guard and the police, as a tool to fight terror. In the last two months the Mumbai Police and the CRPF have been showing interest, said Alok Mukherjee, DRDO scientist at the Research and Development Establishment (Enggrs) and a key member of the Daksh team. Daksh can be used in urban areas and country terrain. It can be used against militants in J&K and the North East as well as against Naxalites in Andhra Pradesh, Maharashtra and other states, said Mukherjee. DRDO believes Daksh will be of use to paramilitary forces, the Airports Authority of India and Indian Railways to secure their areas.


With this technology, we would be able to do what the US is doing with the drones in Afghanistan, said Ajit Kavishwar, Director, Dynalog. Daksh can handle IEDs, take it out of a crowded place and scan the device with its X-ray component to confirm if the device is an IED. If it is a bomb, the on-board water-jet disrupter can defuse it, Mukherjee said.


Daksh can lift a weight of 20 kg from a distance of around 3 metre. When operated on wireless mode, the robot can be controlled from a distance of 500 metre. As compared to an imported model, an indigenously developed robot would be easy to maintain and can cater to Indian terrain, said a BEL representative. All the three companies together would be able to supply two robots a month; the first will take four months to make, he added. For many security agencies that may find the cost, Rs 1.75 crore, somewhat high, DRDO says they are in the process of devising a smaller version.

ASIAN DEFENCE: August 2009


----------



## digitaltiger

Looks nice , lets see how it works, good luck to ARDE.


----------



## Makardhwaj

The first batch of India's indigenously built state-of-the-art T-90 main battle tanks, with features like protection from nuclear attack, were handed over to the army today at a function in Avadi near here today.

The batch of ten tanks, each costing around Rs 14-15 crore, rolled out of the Heavy Vehicles Factory (HVF) here and were inducted into the army by Minister of state for Defence M M Pallam Raju.

HVF plans to produce 100 tanks per year.

Indian army has already around 700 of these frontline tanks in service and contract has been signed for purchase of another 400 off the shelf.

The tanks have features like capability to fire guided missile, in addition to the conventional ammunition, using the same main gun barrel and guided weapon system and ballistic computer facilties to ensure accurate firing of both conventional ammunition and guided missiles.


----------



## RPK




----------



## agastya

just one question do these tank have Shtora electronic protection like the russian T90's??


----------



## DaRk WaVe

agastya said:


> just one question do these tank have Shtora electronic protection like the russian T90's??



nah, Indian T-90 dont have Shotra


----------



## agastya

emo_girl said:


> nah, Indian T-90 dont have Shotra



soory i think i made a mistake guys in other forum pointed me out ::
i doe has have Shtora electronic protection suite
India's Latest Armour Addition - the T-90s

India's Latest
Armour Addition- the T-90s

Columnist ADAM GEIBEL writes about the addition of the Russian T-90 to India's armour inventory

Pakistan's purchase of 320 Ukrainian T-80UD/T-84 MBT in 1996 caused a rippling reaction in the Indian Army and India's defence establishment. Quite simply, successful integration of the Ukrainian tanks would create a shift unacceptable to India in the region's conventional ground power. With the indigenous 'ARJUN' MBT still nowhere near series production and the capacity to convert its existing fleet of T-72M1's to the upgraded 'Ajeya'/Rhino variation apparently overloading its Avadi facility, they began to look for external sources of modern MBTs. Two Russian tanks and two suppliers were short-listed; Rosvoorouzhenie's T-90 and Prom-Export's T-72S.

Russia's T-72S was an early favourite, since it's simply a product-improved T-72 that would easily match the Indian's current logistical stocks. By the early-1990s, Russia's Uralvagonzavod State Production Association had developed and put into series production the T-90S, which incorporated features of both the T-72 and T-80 tank families.

The Russian's T-90 offer was made to Defence Minister Mulayam Singh Yadav during his September 1997 visit and early in 1998, the Indian Government began negotiations with the Russians to add this MBT to its inventory. Dissenting Indian Army officers quickly claimed that they did not need (nor could they afford) this tank.

An Indian technical evaluation team went to Russia in February 1998 to test the T-90 at one of Russia's proving grounds and came back with praise for the Russian tank (other Indian Army officers doubted the testing could be done in mid-winter snow). The Russians produced an initial lot of 150 T-90's of which 94 equipped the Siberian Military District's 21st Motorized Rifle Division and a few were sent to the 5th 'Don' Guards Tank Division (stationed in Buryatiya). This heightened interest was due in part to the Indian Army's doubts about the T-72S' abilities, since the testing tankers at Babina (Jhansi) found that Prom-Export had repainted and overhauled old T-72's that were apparently offered as 'new'.

With the T-90S going into final production still some time away, India continued to express an interest despite doubts about the Uralvagonzavod (Nizhny Tagil) factory's ability to supply the tank. While it has many of the same features, the Indian Army considers the T-90 even lesser capability than the Ajeya (eg; lacking the Global Positioning System). Both the MOD and DRDO want the funds directed to the Arjun project and the T-72 production line at Avadi, near Chennai (At a cost of Rs 4,000 crore, it has a capacity to retrofit 250 tanks per year).

The Indian Army finally announced a decision to buy two Regiments worth in early November, 1998, to augment it's armoured forces on the western border with Pakistan. While Indian Armoured Regiments usually field 45 MBTs, a figure of only 70 tanks has been mentioned. This smaller deal, would still worth $US 250 million (Rs 800 crore).

One early estimate the Indian press floated for a 300-tank T-90 deal (a figure the Russian Defence Ministry obviously wanted) was $US1 billion (Rs 3,200 crore), a fraction of which would ensure the Arjun and Ajeya projects completion. This placed the individual T-90S price at $US 3.75 million (Rs 12 crore).

In addition to trials at the Indian Armoured Corps Center and School (at Ahmadnagar) with hot weather tests in the Rajasthan desert, some T-90S' were deployed during Exercise 'Shiv Shakti' in November/December 1998. An Indian defence spokesman said, 'Shiv Shakti' was the biggest exercise in a decade and involved about 66,000 soldiers (1,800 senior officers, 4,500 junior officers and 60,000 troops (known as 'jawans'). They were equipped with 700 combat vehicles, 300 tanks and 200 guns. An Indian air force spokesman said 130 planes and 30 helicopters would back the exercise.'

The biggest surprise concerning the Indian T-90S came in late December 1998, when the Indian media announced that the deal would total 200 T-90S. In January, 1999, the Cabinet Committee on Political Affairs (CCPA) had approved the purchase of 310 tanks in a deal totalling $US 1.176 billion (Rs. 5,000 crore). This was enough to equip five regiments, with sum of the $US 3.78 million, tanks left over for 'war reserve' and spares. There was also Indian media speculation that the Army might ultimately acquire 440 T-90S.

About 100 T-90S will be initially purchased outright, with the rest produced under licence at Avadi. The first regiments equipped by mid-1999 will be deployed near the Pakistani border in the Rajasthan desert region and neighbouring Punjab state.

Political repercussions in India continued into January 1999, with former Prime Minister H D Deve Gowda accused the BJP-led government pursuing the T-90S deal in a covert manner. Declining to reveal the identity of the middlemen arms merchants whom he alleged were forcing the government to buy the T-90S, Gowda claimed that an inquiry would reveal the truth.

He also wanted the T-72S re-evaluated, claiming it was superior to the T-90; the T-90S was very expensive, had not been tested under Indian weather conditions and was not likely to be inducted even in the Russian army (though this was primarily because Moscow has not been able to afford to purchase a new tank family).

While the T-90S was still under trial, a military officer (at Army headquarters, on the deputy chief of Army staff level) closely associated with the T-90's evaluation stated that any suggestion of the T-72S superiority stemmed from 'motivated interest'. The deal was considered so lucrative that arms agents representing PROM-EXPORTS T-72S were willing to go to any length to change the Army's preference for Rosvoorouzhenie's T-90S.

Promexport even launched a major public relations offensive, inviting journalists for exclusive interviews at five-star hotels, showing confidential documents (including part of a Defence Ministry file) that favoured their T-72S and indicated that the T-72S would cost $US 705,000 (Rs 3 crore) less than the T-90S. Prom-Export also claimed that the T-90s hadn't been extensively tested in the Indian climate extremes. Rosvoorouzhenie simply touted that it's tanks were better.

With the most-recent rumours of the ARJUN being that only 90 would be built, the Indian Army's acquisition of the T-90S and it's initial deployment in the Rajasthan desert indicate that these will be dedicated 'Pakistani T-80UD/T-84 Killers'.

Unique Features of the T-90S

In addition to conventional armour, the T-90S is fitted with explosive reactive armour (ERA) and an NBC protection suite. It can also be fitted with mine-clearing equipment.

The T-90's 1A4GT main gun stabilizer and power system has a commander's manual override - unusual for Soviet/Russian designed tanks. However, this system is not used to fire the AT-11 missiles.

The AT-11 system is meant to engage tanks fitted with ERA and low-flying aerial targets (such as helicopters) at ranges up to 5 km.
T-90 SPECIFICATIONS
Combat weight: 46.5 tons
Crew: 3
Engine: 4-stroke, V-12 V-84MS diesel engine, 618 kW (840 hp)
Fuel tanks capacity: 1,600 litres
Road range, paved road: 650 km
Unpaved: 500 km
Ground pressure: 0.87 kg/sq cm
Fording Depth 5 meters (with 20 minutes preparation)
AD machine gun sight: 2E42-4
AD machine gun fire control system: PZU-7
1ETs29 with vertical stabilisation 
Communications: UHF R-163-50 radio set,
UHF R-163-UP radio receiver 
Fire Control Systems 1A4GT (with commander's override) 
Commander's sight PNK-4S sight* 
* includes a TKN-4S (Agat-S) day/night sight identification range 
- 800 m (day) / 700 m (night). 
Gunner's sight 1A43 day sight 
1G46 laying device 
1V528-1 ballistic computer 
DVE-BS wind gauge 
TO1-KO1 thermal imaging sight 
TPN4-49-23 Buran-PA or Agava-2 sight* 
* Buran-PA target identification range - 1.2 km to 1.5 km. 
Driver TVN-5 infrared night viewer 
Armament Electronic Countermeasures '*Shtora-1*'
125 mm 2A46M main gun Infrared jammer, laser warning system with four laser warning receivers, smoke grenade discharging system which produces an aerosol screen and a computerized control system.
7.62 mm PKT coaxial machine gun 
12.7 mm NSVT-12.7 AD machine gun AT-11 (9M119) Missile
3UBK14 weapon system with 9M119 missile Range: 100 - 4,000 m
3UBK20 weapon system with 9M119M missile First Round Hit probability: About 80&#37;
Firing range: 100 to 5,000 m Armour penetration: 700 mm
Ammunition ERA penetration: 'ensured'
125mm 43 rounds including 22 on carousel Guidance system: Semi-automatic laser beam
7.62X54mmR 2,000 rounds Time of flight to 4,000 m: 11.7 sec
12.7mm 300 rounds Weight of missile: 23.4 kg


----------



## DaRk WaVe

agastya said:


> soory i think i made a mistake guys in other forum pointed me out ::
> i doe has have Shtora electronic protection suite
> India's Latest Armour Addition - the T-90s



oops sorry, i read some where tht Russians are not ready to provide Shotra  tht might be an old article


----------



## Mig-29

Does anyone has any idea about the status of T-90M , what would be the approximate number that would be inducted into the Indian army.


----------



## sudhir007

Rs 20k cr deals may end Army's artillery drought - India - NEWS - The Times of India

India is now going to float a mega global tender for acquiring 814 motorised howitzers in a fresh attempt to kickstart the Army's 
long-delayed over Rs 20,000 crore artillery modernisation programme, bedevilled by the Bofors ghost and other scandals for almost 25 years now. 

The project will include an off-the-shelf purchase of 200 155mm/52-calibre mounted gun systems from abroad, which will be followed by indigenous manufacture of another 614 such howitzers under transfer of technology. 

"These 17-tonne motorised howitzers will arm 40 regiments. The project was recently cleared by Defence Acquisitions Council, chaired by defence minister A K Antony. The RFP is being issued," said a defence ministry source. 

Yet another big project on the anvil is the outright purchase of 100 155mm/52-calibre self-propelled tracked guns for five artillery regiments, the field trials for which will be held around May-June 2010. 

The 1.13-million Army is keeping its fingers firmly crossed this time about its artillery modernisation programme, which envisages induction of a whopping 2,814 guns of different types. 

Not a single new artillery gun, after all, has been inducted ever since the infamous Rs 1,437 crore Bofors contract for 410 field howitzers became a political bogey in 1986. 

If first it was Bofors, then it was Denel in 2005. And now, Singapore Technologies (ST) is in the dock after the defence ministry put all dealings with it on hold due to the alleged corruption scandal involving former Ordnance Factory Board chairman Sudipto Ghosh. 

A worried Army top brass, in fact, has even asked Antony to allow the trials in different categories to go ahead while the CBI conducts its probe into Ghosh's case. The Pegasus gun of ST Kinetics, for instance, was to be field-tested from mid-June onwards in the project to acquire 140 air-mobile ultra-light howitzers (ULHs) for Rs 2,900 crore. Army needs ULHs to ensure artillery can be swiftly deployed in forward, inaccessible areas with the help of helicopters. 

ST Kinetics was also a contender in the meandering Rs 8,000 crore project to buy 400 155mm/52-calibre towed artillery guns, which is to be followed by indigenous manufacture of another 1,180 howitzers. The other two contenders are BAE Systems and Israeli Soltam.


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Army band for Moscow music festival *

NEW DELHI: Army is now sending a band, with two officers, two JCOs and 40 other ranks, to take part in the international military music festival at 
Red Square in Moscow from September 6 to 10. 
"The Indian Army chief's band will take part in the music festival with military bands from France, Ukraine, Austria, UK , Italy and Finland, among others,'' said an officer.

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 AM ----------

Link : Army band for Moscow music festival - India - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Defence production needs to open up*


Despite having one of the largest defence industries in the developing world, India has not managed to attain self-reliance in defence production and its export performance has been way off the mark, says a study. 

And excessive protection given by the government to public sector undertakings (PSUs) and Ordnance Factories (OFs) has bred incompetence and made these non-competitive, says the study by industry body Assocham and consultancy firm Ernst and Young. 

"The state of our DPSUs/OFs, their production capabilities in terms of both, quality and quantity, their accountability, competitiveness, the production accorded to them and their management are directly responsible for the present state of affairs," the study says. 

Also, an assured and captive domestic market, it says, has reduced the competitiveness and led to complacency. 


"Excessive protection extended by government to defence undertakings including their management and Ordnance Factories has bred so much non-competitiveness in defence production that a meagre sum of Rs.11.6 billion was earned in foreign exchange through export items of defence items in last three years," it says. 



India's defence industry consists of 40 OFs, eight defence PSUs and a small but emerging private sector. 



"Even with an assured order from Defence Ministry to the tune of Rs 200 billion every year, defence PSUs and OFs, which have the capability to ramp up, have not made a dent in the export market and also failed to stop imports," the study says. 



In such an environment with immediate emphasis being on only developing import substitutes, India lacks cutting edge technology to produce state-or-the-art equipment. "So it is clear that exports were never a priority for either DPSUs or OFs......

---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------

Link : :: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## khabib

rpraveenkum said:


>



Looks great. Hopefully, none of them will ever have to see real combat. Looks like prepare for desert warfare in Rajastan.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Flaws in T 90 Main Battle Tanks troubles Indian Army

Inducted to serve as India's main battle tank just over three years ago, the Army's fleet of Russian-built T-90s have run into serious trouble.

*The problems include critical flaws in its fire control system, availability of ammunition and, what military officers said, was avoidable overuse during training exercises, rendering many tanks in need of overhau*l.

According to Jane&#8217;s Defence Weekly, the tank&#8217;s continuing technical flaws are "adversely impinging on the Indian Army&#8217;s operational preparedness."

*Confirming the Jane&#8217;s report, senior Army officers told this newspaper that the French Catherine thermal imaging (TI) camera, which gives the T-90&#8217;s Belarussian (Peling IG-46) night sight its 3 km range and higher accuracy, is not "adequately tropicalised" and hence prone to malfunctioning in the extreme heat of the Rajasthan desert region, where temperatures inside the MBT routinely average between 55&#186;C and 60&#186;C*.

*During repeated manoeuvres in the Thar Desert, where the T-90s will ultimately be deployed in the event of an outbreak in hostilities, prolonged use under high temperatures had already "knocked out" between 80 and 90 of the Catherine TI cameras, rendering the FCS "unserviceable." The officers said that repeated efforts to correct the problem had been without success.

The TI cameras are the crucial "eyes" of the tank&#8217;s systems. At Rs 2 crores each, the Catherine TI system comprises almost one-sixth of each T-90&#8217;s total cost of Rs 11.75 crores*.

One of the options currently being explored to rectify the FCS is to locally develop an airconditioning plant for the TI camera. For this, a former director-general of mechanised forces is understood to have already held discussions with some French manufacturers, including Thales (which makes the Catherine TI cameras). However, neither this nor the local vendors called in by the DRDO have had any success in this matter.

The Army, incidentally, does not have a D-G for its mechanised forces after Lt. Gen. G.D. Singh became deputy chief of staff at Army Headquarters recently. Under the circumstances, it could take any new D-G who is appointed quite a while before he can adequately address the T-90&#8217;s problems, possibly further delaying the MBT&#8217;s operational preparedness.

The problem of successfully integrating the Catherine TI camera with the Belarussian IG-46 sight is also believed to have considerably delayed the licensed production of T-90s at the Heavy Vehicles Factory (HVF) at Avadi. Sources said the indigenous T-90 production, as part of the transfer of technology agreement signed with Russia, which was scheduled to begin in 2006, has been deferred after problems were encountered in fitting out the FCS in assembled tanks. Of the total of 310 T-90 tanks, 124 were bought fully formed and kits were imported for the remaining 186 to be assembled at Avadi. The first locally-assembled T-90s rolled out of the HVF in January 2004, but these too have run into problems with the FCS.

According to the transfer of technology agreement, the T-90&#8217;s IG-46 sights were to be made at the Opto Electrics Factory at Dehra Dun, the gun at the Ordnance Factory Board facility at Rishikesh and its 1,000-horsepower engine by Bharat Earth Movers Ltd. All the three projects stand deferred, official sources said.

The T-90s are also facing a host of other problems, including a nearly exhausted inventory of ammunition. The tank&#8217;s 125 mm smooth-bore gun is electronically configured to fire imported Russian AMK-338 and AMK-339 shells, the supply of which has run out after innumerable exercises.

*Surprisingly, the T-90&#8217;s gun has not been configured to fire the Indian-made AMK-340 shells. These shells have turned out rather dubious in quality, with over 150,000 rounds having to be destroyed, leading to the loss of over Rs 700 crores. Some AMK-340 shells have even burst inside the tanks, killing crew members, in at least one instance at Babina. Armoured Corps officers said many tank crews, who feared the shells would explode inside the barrel, had refused to use the faulty ammunition, and when forced to do so went to elaborate lengths, enabling them to fire from outside the tank*.

According to the Armoured Corps officers, the ordnance factory board had triple-packed the 125 mm AMK-340 shells with propellant, but without adequate packing in between the layers to prevent leakage at high temperatures in which they are stored, often under the open sun. This had led not only to a near-complete freeze on regular firings but also "severely dented" the confidence of tank crews, sources said.

The Secunderabad-based Bharat Dynamics Ltd (BDL), which was scheduled to start production of 9M119 Refleks missiles for the T-90 early this year, has also fallen badly behind schedule amid failed trials. BDL is believed to have sought technical assistance from the Russians in building the Refleks (Nato designation: AT-11 Sniper) missile.

It was the T-90&#8217;s missile-firing capability that had initially clinched the Army&#8217;s decision in its favour way back in 2001. But with BDL unable to supply the missiles and the endless problems with the fire control system,* many officers are of the view that the tank appears little better than the already proven T-72, also currently in service with the Indian Army*.
Flaws in T 90 Main Battle Tanks troubles Indian Army | India Defence


----------



## blueoval79

emo_girl said:


> Flaws in T 90 Main Battle Tanks troubles Indian Army
> 
> Flaws in T 90 Main Battle Tanks troubles Indian Army | India Defence



Old news lady......its been three yrs..since this article was written...don't you think these issues must have been sorted out by now.....


----------



## gogbot

Although the T-90 is good tank in its own right. It does not meet all the requirements of the Indian Army.
Frankly I still done understand why the The Arjun was so bluntly rejected by the Indian Army, saying only that it was unsatisfactory. the only specific reason ever given was that the Arjun lacked angled armor on the turret. unlike the t-90. However, Sloped armor is being added to the front for newer models of the Arjun. It will be similar in looks to the LEO 2 or M1 Abrams front after sloped armor is added. plus its half the cost of the T-90.
Why O why is the IA trying so much to discredit the tank with no accurate reasoning?

So if anyone knows why, pardon my ignorance and explain plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asifjaved85

check this


----------



## Patriot

Stop trolling Asif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asifjaved85

not to next time


----------



## sudhir007

Modernisation Plans of the Indian Army :: KanglaOnline ~ Your Gateway

Despite the army leadership&#8217;s best efforts, the ongoing Revolution in Military Affairs (RMA) had, till recently, almost completely bypassed the Indian Army. For well over a decade the army&#8217;s efforts to modernise had been thwarted due to political neglect and lack of adequate budgetary support. The funds made available for modernisation are extremely limited and a large portion of these funds is surrendered year after year. For Financial Year 2006-07, a sum of Rs 3,000 crore was surrendered as unspent. The fact that 155 mm ammunition for the Bofors howitzer had to be imported from South Africa during the Kargil conflict in 1999 tells its own tale of persistent shortages. Had the conflict not been confined to the 150 km frontage of the Kargil sector, T-72 and 130 mm medium gun ammunition too would have run short and it would have been politically embarrassing for the government as well as the army. In the plains the army would have had to fight with obsolete Vijayant tanks and several other vintage equipment that were unsuitable for combat. However, sustained efforts by Army HQ have now borne fruit and the army&#8217;s modernisation drive is once again well underway.

In the prevailing era of strategic uncertainty, while terrorism has become the primary threat, the external and internal threats and challenges faced by India are such that a large army is still required to be maintained. Also, a high degree of preparation and operational readiness is still necessary as conventional war, though improbable, cannot be categorically ruled out. At the same time, heavy capital investments in modern defence equipment are undoubtedly a drain on a developing economy that is ill-equipped to handle the burgeoning defence expenditure. Several eminent analysts have recommended that qualitative upgradation should be accompanied by quantitative downsizing of personnel strength of the army. However, given its responsibilities for border management and the manpower-intensive low intensity conflict that the army is involved in, this is easier said than done. 

Future conventional conflict on the Indian s ub-continent will in all probability result from the ongoing low-intensity limited war on the Line of Control (LoC) with Pakistan or the unresolved territorial and boundary dispute with China and will be predominantly a land conflict. The Indian Army seriously lacks a potent firepower punch, especially in the mountain sector. Precision-guided munitions (PGMs) have still to enter service in numbers large enough to make a real difference. The reconnaissance, surveillance and target acquisition (RSTA) assets necessary for the optimum exploitation of even the existing firepower assets are grossly inadequate. Automated command and control and decision support systems have been on the drawing boards for several decades but are yet to mature.

In a future conventional war that will be fought under the nuclear shadow, manoeuvre will be extremely limited. This restriction will lead to much greater emphasis being placed on firepower to achieve the laid down military aim. Hence, it is imperative that artillery modernisation is undertaken with alacrity so as to generate firepower asymmetries on the future battlefield. After a long spell of keeping the powder dry, action on modernisation of the Indian artillery is livening up once again. Since January 2008, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has issued three global tenders for 155mm guns and howitzers for the mountains, the plains and self-propelled guns for the deserts. Summer and winter trials are expected to be held over the next one year and, red tape permitting, contracts may be awarded as early as in the first half of 2010.

Artillery firepower had paved the way for victory during the Kargil conflict. Despite the lessons learnt in Kargil, modernisation of the artillery had continued to lag behind. The last major acquisition of towed gun-howitzers was that of about 400 pieces of 39-calibre 155mm FH-77B howitzers form Bofors of Sweden in the mid-1980s. This gun had proved its mettle in the Kargil conflict. Just when a contract for 120 tracked and 180 wheeled self-propelled (SP) 155mm guns was about to be concluded after years of protracted trials, South African arms manufacturer Denel, a leading contender for the contract, was alleged to have been involved in a corruption scam in an earlier deal for anti-material rifles (AMRs). The other two howitzers in contention, from Soltam of Israel and BAE (Bofors) of Sweden did not meet the laid down criteria according to the COAS and Army HQ recommended fresh trials, setting the programme back at least three to four years. Another key issue was that the howitzers that had been offered were technology demonstration models and not guns that were in actual service with the home country armies.

The probability of the next conventional war breaking out in the mountains is far higher than that of a war in the plains. With this in view, the artillery recently conceptualised a requirement for a light-weight towed howitzer of 155mm calibre for employment in the mountains. Neither the present Bofors howitzer nor its replacement will be capable of operations in the mountains. A light-weight 45-calibre 155mm howitzer weighing less than 5,000 kg, with a light but adequately powered prime mover, is ideal for the mountains. The gun-train should be capable of negotiating sharp road bends without the need to unhook the gun from the prime mover. The two British 45-calibre 155mm howitzers that competed for the US contract for a similar howitzer some years ago &#8211; the UFH (Ultra-lightweight Field Howitzer) and the LTH (Light-weight Towed Howitzer) &#8211; could be considered for licensed production with transfer of technology. 

In January 2008, the MoD floated a Request for Proposal (RfP) for 140 pieces of ultra-light 39 calibre 155mm towed howitzers for use by the Indian Army&#8217;s mountain formations and, presumably, by its rapid reaction divisions &#8211; as and when these are raised as it will be easy to transport by air. 140 howitzers will be adequate to equip seven medium artillery regiments and will cost approximately Rs 3,000 crore. The RfP has been reportedly issued to UK&#8217;s BAE Systems (which now owns Bofors), for the M777 howitzer claimed to be the lightest in the world at under 4,220 kg, and to Singapore Technologies for the Pegasus SLWH.

India has floated a global tender for the purchase of 400 155mm towed artillery guns for the Army, to be followed by indigenous manufacture of another 1,100 howitzers, in a project worth a whopping Rs 8,000 crore. The RFP was issued to eight prospective bidders including BAE, General Dynamics, Nexter (France), Rhinemetall (Germany) and Samsung (South Korea). An RfP has also been issued for 180 wheeled self-propelled guns for around Rs 4,700 crore for employment by mechanised forces in the plains and semi-desert sectors.

Since the Bofors 155mm Howitzer was introduced into service, the indigenously designed and manufactured 105 mm Indian Field Gun (IFG) and its (not so) light version, the Light Field Gun (LFG), have joined the 75/24 Indian Mountain Gun, the 100mm Russian field gun and the 122mm Russian howitzer on the obsolescence list. Approximately 180 pieces of 130mm M46 Russian medium guns have been successfully &#8220;up-gunned&#8221; to 155mm calibre with ordnance supplied by Soltam of Israel. The new barrel length of 45 calibres has enhanced the range of the gun to about 40 km with extended range ammunition. 

A contract for the acquisition of two regiments of the 12-tube, 300mm Smerch multi-barrel rocket launcher (MBRL) system with 90 km range was reported to have been signed with Russia&#8217;s Rosoboronexport in early-2006. This will be a major boost for the long-range firepower capabilities of the army. If this weapon system had been available during the Kargil conflict, Pakistan&#8217;s brigade HQ and forward airfield at Skardu and other targets deep inside *** could have been hit with impunity. Extended range (ER) rockets are being introduced for the 122 mm Grad MBRL that has been in service for over three decades. The ER rockets will enhance the weapon system&#8217;s range from 22 to about 40 km. A Rs 5,000 crore contract has also been signed for the serial production of the Pinaka MBRL weapon system, another DRDO project plagued by time delays and completed with help from Larsen and Toubro and the Tatas.

The modernisation plan of tube artillery alone is likely to cost Rs 13,000 crore. The major acquisitions will be of initial lots of 400 towed howitzers of 155mm calibre, with a barrel length of 52 calibres, costing about Rs 4,000 crore, 140 ultra-light weight 155mm towed howitzers, with a barrel length of 45 calibres, costing Rs 3,000 crore and 180 SP 155mm howitzers costing Rs 5,000 crore. The &#8220;Shakti&#8221; project for a command and control systems for the artillery, called Artillery Combat Command and Control System (ACCCS), has reached the stage of maturity and is now being fielded up to the regimental level.

The BrahMos supersonic cruise missile (Mach 2.8 to 3.0), with a precision strike capability, very high kill energy and range of 290 km, was inducted into the army in July 2007. It is a versatile missile that can be launched from TATRA mobile launchers and silos on land, aircraft and ships and, perhaps in future, also from submarines. Fifty BrahMos missiles are expected to be produced every year. Efforts are underway to further increase its strike range. BrahMos Aerospace has orders worth Rs 3,500 crore from the army and the navy, which has opted for the anti-ship as well as the land attack cruise missile (LACM) versions. These terrain hugging missiles are virtually immune to counter measures due to their high speed and very low radar cross section and are far superior to sub-sonic cruise missiles like Pakistan&#8217;s Babur. Chile, Kuwait, Malaysia and South Africa have shown interest in acquiring this missile. 

The Indian army is extensively engaged in ongoing internal security (IS) and counter-insurgency operations (CI) and simultaneously needs to prepare itself for a future border conflict that may spill over to a larger conventional war in the plains. In keeping with these twin requirements, Army HQ have apparently decided to upgrade the IS and CI capabilities of infantry battalions as well as enhance their Infantry firepower-mobility-EW (electronic warfare) punch for a possible war in the plains against Pakistan or in the mountains against China. The Army Chief&#8217;s modernisation vision is to &#8220;adapt to high-end technology, improve night-fighting capability&#8230; (and) information technology, information warfare and network centric warfare.&#8221; 

Despite its large-scale employment on border management and extensive commitments in Internal Security and Counter Insurgency operations, infantry modernisation had been languishing for several decades when the Ministry of Defence (MoD) finally cleared a visionary plan to modernise the army&#8217;s infantry battalions by according &#8220;in principle&#8221; approval in the form of Modification 4B to the war establishment (WE) of a standard infantry battalion in 1998. However, no funds were specially sanctioned for this purpose till the BJP-led NDA government approved the expenditure of Rs 3,500 crore in September 2003. Thereafter, approval had to be sought on file for each new weapon system or piece of equipment on a &#8220;case-by-case&#8221; basis as has become the norm. It is by now well-known how each such case chronicles the saga of an uphill struggle to get approval first from the MoD, then MoD (Finance) and, finally, the Ministry of Finance (MoF). All this is only possible after the DRDO has first certified that the weapon system or equipment in question cannot be developed and manufactured indigenously and such a certificate is hard to come by. 

While 250 Kornet-E anti-tank guided missiles (ATGMs) with thermal imaging sights have substantially increased the anti-tank capability of infantry battalions, most efforts to modernise the equipment held by infantry and Rashtriya Rifles (RR) units are aimed at enhancing their capability for surveillance and target acquisition at night and boosting their firepower for precise retaliation against infiltrating columns and terrorists holed up in built-up areas. About 200 hand-held BFSRs with practical ranges up to seven to eight km where clear line of sight is available, 2,000 hand-held thermal imaging devices (HHTIs) with ranges up to 2,000 metres for observation at night and stand-alone infra-red, seismic and acoustic sensors with varying capabilities have enabled infantrymen to dominate the Line of Control so completely that infiltration has come down to almost a trickle. 

The newly acquired weapons, which complement these surveillance and observation devices, include: 1,500x84 mm rocket launchers, including some disposable ones; 1,000 AMRs (anti-material rifles); 8,000 UBGLs (under-barrel grenade launchers); 4,000 new generation carbines; 300 bullet proof vehicles; and, several hundred accurate sniper rifles. However, the numbers acquired and the ammunition stocks are still inadequate and need to be made up more rapidly. While the INSAS 5.56 mm assault rifles have now been in service for almost 10 years and proved to be effective, the light machine gun (LNG) version is still facing teething problems and the carbine version for close quarter battle has not found favour with the army. New 5.56 mm assault rifles of bull-pup design with an integrated laser range finder and grenade launcher are under development. Efforts are also being made to provide infantry platoons and sections with integrated GPS-based navigation system, secure light-weight walkie-talkie radio sets and better protective gear with a helmet that incorporates a built-in head-up display. 

The mechanised infantry is now equipped with the BMP-2 ICV Sarath of which over 1,000 have been built since 1987. A new variant is the 81 mm Carrier Mortar Tracked Vehicle (CMTV) that is based on the chassis of the Sarath ICV and has been indigenously developed to enhance the integral firepower available to mechanised infantry battalions. Other variants include a command post, an ambulance, armoured dozer and engineer and reconnaissance vehicles. Mechanised reconnaissance and support battalions need better surveillance radars, fire-and-forget ATGMs and effective night fighting capability. However, their capabilities can be upgraded on a lower priority compared with infantry battalions that are engaged in border management and IS/CI operations.

The army&#8217;s infantry battalions also need their own mini or micro UAVs like Elbit&#8217;s Skylark or Rafael&#8217;s Skylite, among others, to partly reduce the extent of patrolling necessary in internal security environment and to improve their surveillance capability in conventional conflict. These UAVs should have a range of about 10 to 15 km, should be light-weight (less than 10 kg), hand-launched, carry a single payload, e.g. a daylight video camera or infra-red camera for night operations, and should be inexpensive enough to be dispensable. A mini ground control station should be authorized at battalion HQ for planning and control. Ideally, these should be indigenously designed and developed and locally manufactured. 

A new DRDO project, that is reported to be ongoing, aims to equip future soldiers with lightweight force multipliers. Soldiers of the future will have miniaturised communication and GPS systems, small power packs, weapon platforms and smart vests with fibre-optic sensors. The soldiers will also have better and lighter combat fatigues, boots, belts, ammunition pouches, rucksacks and rations in the form of meals-ready-to-eat. Though somewhat akin to the US Army&#8217;s Land Warrior programme, the Indian Army programme for modernisation of infantry battalions will result in only incremental changes. However, these would be significant enough to make a difference on the battlefields of the Indian sub-continent. The infantryman&#8217;s average combat load is approximately 27 kg, including the 3.06 kg 5.56 mm INSAS assault rifle and its &#8220;on weapon&#8221; ammunition. If this can be reduced by even a few kg, it will enable the soldier to improve his agility in battle and counter-insurgency operations. Ultimately an infantryman has to be prepared to engage in hand-to-hand combat and agility can make a difference between life and death.

For over 350 infantry battalions, plus about 150 Rashtriya Rifles, Assam Rifles and Territorial Army battalions, these major changes will be extremely costly to implement and will spill over at least 10 to 12 years &#8211; that is, if the funds can be found. What is certain is that there is no alternative to making the financial commitment that is necessary to enhance the operational capabilities of the army&#8217;s infantry battalions. Without modernising this cutting edge of its sword, the army will soon begin to resemble the armies of India&#8217;s lesser neighbours.

The indigenously designed Arjun main battle tank (MBT) has been in the pipeline for over two decades. Though the tank has many good features, it has consistently failed to meet the army&#8217;s GSQR for an MBT and orders have been placed for only 124 tanks to be manufactured. The lack of progress on the Arjun MBT had slowed down the pace of armour modernisation. India then signed a deal with Russia to acquire 310 T-90S tanks in the year 2000. Subsequently, India began to assemble these tanks at Avadi. It has recently been reported that in addition to these, India has decided to acquire another 347 T-90S tanks and assemble them within the country.

The first Indian assembled T-90S (Bhishma) rolled off the production line on January 8, 2004. While T-90S Russian tanks have provided new teeth to India&#8217;s strike formations in the plains and corrected the imbalance that had resulted from Pakistan&#8217;s acquisition of T-80 UD from Ukraine and the Al Khalid tanks jointly designed with China, a large number of T-72 (Ajeya) tanks are still awaiting modernisation. The lack of a suitable fire control system and night fighting capability are major handicaps. As soon as the obsolescent Vijayanta tanks are phased out of service, it will be time to also discard the old T-55s as well as they can no longer be either upgraded or modernised. Armour modernisation is now proceeding apace and can be classified as a success story.

The air defence (AD) of mechanised forces is another area that is crying for attention. The Kvadrat missile system that has been the backbone of AD for strike formations since the early 1970s are now ageing and need urgent replacement. With the DRDO&#8217;s indigenous Akash medium-range and Trishul short-range missile projects not making major headway, it is time to start looking at import substitutes. In fact, the assets of Army Air Defence corps of the army are grossly inadequate to provide effective protection against enemy aircraft during war. This young corps requires substantial capital infusion to really come into its own.

Another DRDO project that is way behind schedule is the Nag anti-tank missile system. The antiquated Jonga-mounted SS-11 B1 anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) system has been replaced in missile battalions by MILAN shoulder-fired ATGMs. However, a vehicle-mounted missile system like the Nag is definitely necessary for reconnaissance and attrition tasks. The experimental Plan AREN tactical communications system for strike formations needs early replacement. The ability to carry broadband data needs to be enhanced in particular. Even the more recent static communications network called ASCON lacks ISDN capability for the real-time transmission of maps and streaming video.

While some Stentor long-range BFSRs have been in service for over a decade, medium-range radars are still to be acquired. At least about 30 to 40 weapon locating radars (WLRs) are required for effective counter-bombardment, especially in the plains, and only a few have been procured so far. Israeli Searcher-I unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) have been introduced into service but these are few in number and it will be a long time before these will really make a difference by providing a real-time surveillance capability so that ground forces can initiate action even as a fresh input is received. Only a small number of Searcher &#8211; II UAVs, with an upper ceiling that makes them suitable for the mountains, have been acquired.

An automated command and control and decision support system for use by the General Staff is still a far cry and so are supporting systems like the battlefield surveillance system and air space management system. The urgent requirement of real-time satellite reconnaissance systems has still not been accepted despite the nuclear overhang under which the armed forces now operate. Even though the cameras on India&#8217;s remote sensing and cartographic satellites now have sharply enhanced resolutions, less than one metre, military-grade photographs of still better resolution are needed to be purchased from the open market. These sources may dry up quickly during war.

A &#8220;system of systems&#8221; approach must be followed so that scarce RSTA and communications resources can be synergistically configured and optimally exploited. The war in Iraq fought in March-April 2003 was based on the concept of &#8220;network-centric warfare&#8221; in which surveillance sensors, targeting systems and &#8220;shooters&#8221; are fused together in a seamless &#8220;system of systems&#8221; that reduced response time between the acquisition of a target and its destruction to 15 to 20 minutes. While such a system may take over a decade to establish, a beginning must be made right away. 

PGMs are increasingly gaining currency as weapons of choice in conflict on land, both to accurately destroy critical hard targets quickly as well as to avoid or at least minimise collateral damage. During the Gulf War I in 1991, despite all the CNN-generated hype of smart bombs flying unerringly through ventilators, PGMs formed less than 10 percent of the total high explosive dropped over Iraq and were rather inaccurate. The &#8220;collateral&#8221; destruction of an air raid shelter harbouring women and children has been too well documented to bear recounting. The coalition forces did not destroy a single Iraqi Scud missile launcher. In Kosovo, PGMs accounted for about 30 per cent of the ordnance dropped and accuracies had improved considerably by 1999. In the post-September 11, 2001 retribution inflicted on the Taliban militia and its al Qaeda supporters in Afghanistan, the share of PGMs had risen to nearly 60 percent. In Gulf War II in Iraq, the ratio of PGMs went up to nearly 70 per cent. The Indian artillery does not have any PGMs worth the name. Only limited quantities of the Russian Krasnopol PGM have been imported for the Bofors 155 mm howitzer. Among others, the Bofors Bonus PGM is a suitable candidate, subject to successful trials in the deserts and the mountains.

Finally, the approach to army modernisation must be more focused; the priorities must be clearly established and then adhered to. The government must give a firm commitment in terms of funds and the Ministry of Defence must streamline its procedures and processes for speedy procurement of high priority weapons and equipment. It is time to institute a rolling, non-lapsable defence modernisation fund of Rs. 25,000 crores as a viable method of ensuring that defence procurement is not subjected to the vagaries of annual budgets. The present situation is disturbing and, if allowed to go on indefinitely, will seriously compromise the army&#8217;s preparedness to fight the next border war that inimical neighbours like Pakistan can be expected to thrust on India.


----------



## Stealth

@above

kool funny essay thank u soo much i tel my brother kindly read and learn this (above one) essay for English A level paper thanks eek cheez ki tu tyari mukamal hoi uske lol


----------



## aanshu001

sudhir007 said:


> Modernisation Plans of the Indian Army :: KanglaOnline ~ Your Gateway
> 
> Despite the army leaderships best efforts, the ongoing Revolution in Military Affairs (RMA) had, till recently, almost completely bypassed the Indian Army. For well over a decade the armys efforts to modernise had been thwarted due to political neglect and lack of adequate budgetary support. The funds made available for modernisation are extremely limited and a large portion of these funds is surrendered year after year. For Financial Year 2006-07, a sum of Rs 3,000 crore was surrendered as unspent. The fact that 155 mm ammunition for the Bofors howitzer had to be imported from South Africa during the Kargil conflict in 1999 tells its own tale of persistent shortages. Had the conflict not been confined to the 150 km frontage of the Kargil sector, T-72 and 130 mm medium gun ammunition too would have run short and it would have been politically embarrassing for the government as well as the army. In the plains the army would have had to fight with obsolete Vijayant tanks and several other vintage equipment that were unsuitable for combat. However, sustained efforts by Army HQ have now borne fruit and the armys modernisation drive is once again well underway.
> 
> In the prevailing era of strategic uncertainty, while terrorism has become the primary threat, the external and internal threats and challenges faced by India are such that a large army is still required to be maintained. Also, a high degree of preparation and operational readiness is still necessary as conventional war, though improbable, cannot be categorically ruled out. At the same time, heavy capital investments in modern defence equipment are undoubtedly a drain on a developing economy that is ill-equipped to handle the burgeoning defence expenditure. Several eminent analysts have recommended that qualitative upgradation should be accompanied by quantitative downsizing of personnel strength of the army. However, given its responsibilities for border management and the manpower-intensive low intensity conflict that the army is involved in, this is easier said than done.
> 
> Future conventional conflict on the Indian s ub-continent will in all probability result from the ongoing low-intensity limited war on the Line of Control (LoC) with Pakistan or the unresolved territorial and boundary dispute with China and will be predominantly a land conflict. The Indian Army seriously lacks a potent firepower punch, especially in the mountain sector. Precision-guided munitions (PGMs) have still to enter service in numbers large enough to make a real difference. The reconnaissance, surveillance and target acquisition (RSTA) assets necessary for the optimum exploitation of even the existing firepower assets are grossly inadequate. Automated command and control and decision support systems have been on the drawing boards for several decades but are yet to mature.
> 
> In a future conventional war that will be fought under the nuclear shadow, manoeuvre will be extremely limited. This restriction will lead to much greater emphasis being placed on firepower to achieve the laid down military aim. Hence, it is imperative that artillery modernisation is undertaken with alacrity so as to generate firepower asymmetries on the future battlefield. After a long spell of keeping the powder dry, action on modernisation of the Indian artillery is livening up once again. Since January 2008, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has issued three global tenders for 155mm guns and howitzers for the mountains, the plains and self-propelled guns for the deserts. Summer and winter trials are expected to be held over the next one year and, red tape permitting, contracts may be awarded as early as in the first half of 2010.
> 
> Artillery firepower had paved the way for victory during the Kargil conflict. Despite the lessons learnt in Kargil, modernisation of the artillery had continued to lag behind. The last major acquisition of towed gun-howitzers was that of about 400 pieces of 39-calibre 155mm FH-77B howitzers form Bofors of Sweden in the mid-1980s. This gun had proved its mettle in the Kargil conflict. Just when a contract for 120 tracked and 180 wheeled self-propelled (SP) 155mm guns was about to be concluded after years of protracted trials, South African arms manufacturer Denel, a leading contender for the contract, was alleged to have been involved in a corruption scam in an earlier deal for anti-material rifles (AMRs). The other two howitzers in contention, from Soltam of Israel and BAE (Bofors) of Sweden did not meet the laid down criteria according to the COAS and Army HQ recommended fresh trials, setting the programme back at least three to four years. Another key issue was that the howitzers that had been offered were technology demonstration models and not guns that were in actual service with the home country armies.
> 
> The probability of the next conventional war breaking out in the mountains is far higher than that of a war in the plains. With this in view, the artillery recently conceptualised a requirement for a light-weight towed howitzer of 155mm calibre for employment in the mountains. Neither the present Bofors howitzer nor its replacement will be capable of operations in the mountains. A light-weight 45-calibre 155mm howitzer weighing less than 5,000 kg, with a light but adequately powered prime mover, is ideal for the mountains. The gun-train should be capable of negotiating sharp road bends without the need to unhook the gun from the prime mover. The two British 45-calibre 155mm howitzers that competed for the US contract for a similar howitzer some years ago  the UFH (Ultra-lightweight Field Howitzer) and the LTH (Light-weight Towed Howitzer)  could be considered for licensed production with transfer of technology.
> 
> In January 2008, the MoD floated a Request for Proposal (RfP) for 140 pieces of ultra-light 39 calibre 155mm towed howitzers for use by the Indian Armys mountain formations and, presumably, by its rapid reaction divisions  as and when these are raised as it will be easy to transport by air. 140 howitzers will be adequate to equip seven medium artillery regiments and will cost approximately Rs 3,000 crore. The RfP has been reportedly issued to UKs BAE Systems (which now owns Bofors), for the M777 howitzer claimed to be the lightest in the world at under 4,220 kg, and to Singapore Technologies for the Pegasus SLWH.
> 
> India has floated a global tender for the purchase of 400 155mm towed artillery guns for the Army, to be followed by indigenous manufacture of another 1,100 howitzers, in a project worth a whopping Rs 8,000 crore. The RFP was issued to eight prospective bidders including BAE, General Dynamics, Nexter (France), Rhinemetall (Germany) and Samsung (South Korea). An RfP has also been issued for 180 wheeled self-propelled guns for around Rs 4,700 crore for employment by mechanised forces in the plains and semi-desert sectors.
> 
> Since the Bofors 155mm Howitzer was introduced into service, the indigenously designed and manufactured 105 mm Indian Field Gun (IFG) and its (not so) light version, the Light Field Gun (LFG), have joined the 75/24 Indian Mountain Gun, the 100mm Russian field gun and the 122mm Russian howitzer on the obsolescence list. Approximately 180 pieces of 130mm M46 Russian medium guns have been successfully up-gunned to 155mm calibre with ordnance supplied by Soltam of Israel. The new barrel length of 45 calibres has enhanced the range of the gun to about 40 km with extended range ammunition.
> 
> A contract for the acquisition of two regiments of the 12-tube, 300mm Smerch multi-barrel rocket launcher (MBRL) system with 90 km range was reported to have been signed with Russias Rosoboronexport in early-2006. This will be a major boost for the long-range firepower capabilities of the army. If this weapon system had been available during the Kargil conflict, Pakistans brigade HQ and forward airfield at Skardu and other targets deep inside *** could have been hit with impunity. Extended range (ER) rockets are being introduced for the 122 mm Grad MBRL that has been in service for over three decades. The ER rockets will enhance the weapon systems range from 22 to about 40 km. A Rs 5,000 crore contract has also been signed for the serial production of the Pinaka MBRL weapon system, another DRDO project plagued by time delays and completed with help from Larsen and Toubro and the Tatas.
> 
> The modernisation plan of tube artillery alone is likely to cost Rs 13,000 crore. The major acquisitions will be of initial lots of 400 towed howitzers of 155mm calibre, with a barrel length of 52 calibres, costing about Rs 4,000 crore, 140 ultra-light weight 155mm towed howitzers, with a barrel length of 45 calibres, costing Rs 3,000 crore and 180 SP 155mm howitzers costing Rs 5,000 crore. The Shakti project for a command and control systems for the artillery, called Artillery Combat Command and Control System (ACCCS), has reached the stage of maturity and is now being fielded up to the regimental level.
> 
> The BrahMos supersonic cruise missile (Mach 2.8 to 3.0), with a precision strike capability, very high kill energy and range of 290 km, was inducted into the army in July 2007. It is a versatile missile that can be launched from TATRA mobile launchers and silos on land, aircraft and ships and, perhaps in future, also from submarines. Fifty BrahMos missiles are expected to be produced every year. Efforts are underway to further increase its strike range. BrahMos Aerospace has orders worth Rs 3,500 crore from the army and the navy, which has opted for the anti-ship as well as the land attack cruise missile (LACM) versions. These terrain hugging missiles are virtually immune to counter measures due to their high speed and very low radar cross section and are far superior to sub-sonic cruise missiles like Pakistans Babur. Chile, Kuwait, Malaysia and South Africa have shown interest in acquiring this missile.
> 
> The Indian army is extensively engaged in ongoing internal security (IS) and counter-insurgency operations (CI) and simultaneously needs to prepare itself for a future border conflict that may spill over to a larger conventional war in the plains. In keeping with these twin requirements, Army HQ have apparently decided to upgrade the IS and CI capabilities of infantry battalions as well as enhance their Infantry firepower-mobility-EW (electronic warfare) punch for a possible war in the plains against Pakistan or in the mountains against China. The Army Chiefs modernisation vision is to adapt to high-end technology, improve night-fighting capability (and) information technology, information warfare and network centric warfare.
> 
> Despite its large-scale employment on border management and extensive commitments in Internal Security and Counter Insurgency operations, infantry modernisation had been languishing for several decades when the Ministry of Defence (MoD) finally cleared a visionary plan to modernise the armys infantry battalions by according in principle approval in the form of Modification 4B to the war establishment (WE) of a standard infantry battalion in 1998. However, no funds were specially sanctioned for this purpose till the BJP-led NDA government approved the expenditure of Rs 3,500 crore in September 2003. Thereafter, approval had to be sought on file for each new weapon system or piece of equipment on a case-by-case basis as has become the norm. It is by now well-known how each such case chronicles the saga of an uphill struggle to get approval first from the MoD, then MoD (Finance) and, finally, the Ministry of Finance (MoF). All this is only possible after the DRDO has first certified that the weapon system or equipment in question cannot be developed and manufactured indigenously and such a certificate is hard to come by.
> 
> While 250 Kornet-E anti-tank guided missiles (ATGMs) with thermal imaging sights have substantially increased the anti-tank capability of infantry battalions, most efforts to modernise the equipment held by infantry and Rashtriya Rifles (RR) units are aimed at enhancing their capability for surveillance and target acquisition at night and boosting their firepower for precise retaliation against infiltrating columns and terrorists holed up in built-up areas. About 200 hand-held BFSRs with practical ranges up to seven to eight km where clear line of sight is available, 2,000 hand-held thermal imaging devices (HHTIs) with ranges up to 2,000 metres for observation at night and stand-alone infra-red, seismic and acoustic sensors with varying capabilities have enabled infantrymen to dominate the Line of Control so completely that infiltration has come down to almost a trickle.
> 
> The newly acquired weapons, which complement these surveillance and observation devices, include: 1,500x84 mm rocket launchers, including some disposable ones; 1,000 AMRs (anti-material rifles); 8,000 UBGLs (under-barrel grenade launchers); 4,000 new generation carbines; 300 bullet proof vehicles; and, several hundred accurate sniper rifles. However, the numbers acquired and the ammunition stocks are still inadequate and need to be made up more rapidly. While the INSAS 5.56 mm assault rifles have now been in service for almost 10 years and proved to be effective, the light machine gun (LNG) version is still facing teething problems and the carbine version for close quarter battle has not found favour with the army. New 5.56 mm assault rifles of bull-pup design with an integrated laser range finder and grenade launcher are under development. Efforts are also being made to provide infantry platoons and sections with integrated GPS-based navigation system, secure light-weight walkie-talkie radio sets and better protective gear with a helmet that incorporates a built-in head-up display.
> 
> The mechanised infantry is now equipped with the BMP-2 ICV Sarath of which over 1,000 have been built since 1987. A new variant is the 81 mm Carrier Mortar Tracked Vehicle (CMTV) that is based on the chassis of the Sarath ICV and has been indigenously developed to enhance the integral firepower available to mechanised infantry battalions. Other variants include a command post, an ambulance, armoured dozer and engineer and reconnaissance vehicles. Mechanised reconnaissance and support battalions need better surveillance radars, fire-and-forget ATGMs and effective night fighting capability. However, their capabilities can be upgraded on a lower priority compared with infantry battalions that are engaged in border management and IS/CI operations.
> 
> The armys infantry battalions also need their own mini or micro UAVs like Elbits Skylark or Rafaels Skylite, among others, to partly reduce the extent of patrolling necessary in internal security environment and to improve their surveillance capability in conventional conflict. These UAVs should have a range of about 10 to 15 km, should be light-weight (less than 10 kg), hand-launched, carry a single payload, e.g. a daylight video camera or infra-red camera for night operations, and should be inexpensive enough to be dispensable. A mini ground control station should be authorized at battalion HQ for planning and control. Ideally, these should be indigenously designed and developed and locally manufactured.
> 
> A new DRDO project, that is reported to be ongoing, aims to equip future soldiers with lightweight force multipliers. Soldiers of the future will have miniaturised communication and GPS systems, small power packs, weapon platforms and smart vests with fibre-optic sensors. The soldiers will also have better and lighter combat fatigues, boots, belts, ammunition pouches, rucksacks and rations in the form of meals-ready-to-eat. Though somewhat akin to the US Armys Land Warrior programme, the Indian Army programme for modernisation of infantry battalions will result in only incremental changes. However, these would be significant enough to make a difference on the battlefields of the Indian sub-continent. The infantrymans average combat load is approximately 27 kg, including the 3.06 kg 5.56 mm INSAS assault rifle and its on weapon ammunition. If this can be reduced by even a few kg, it will enable the soldier to improve his agility in battle and counter-insurgency operations. Ultimately an infantryman has to be prepared to engage in hand-to-hand combat and agility can make a difference between life and death.
> 
> For over 350 infantry battalions, plus about 150 Rashtriya Rifles, Assam Rifles and Territorial Army battalions, these major changes will be extremely costly to implement and will spill over at least 10 to 12 years  that is, if the funds can be found. What is certain is that there is no alternative to making the financial commitment that is necessary to enhance the operational capabilities of the armys infantry battalions. Without modernising this cutting edge of its sword, the army will soon begin to resemble the armies of Indias lesser neighbours.
> 
> The indigenously designed Arjun main battle tank (MBT) has been in the pipeline for over two decades. Though the tank has many good features, it has consistently failed to meet the armys GSQR for an MBT and orders have been placed for only 124 tanks to be manufactured. The lack of progress on the Arjun MBT had slowed down the pace of armour modernisation. India then signed a deal with Russia to acquire 310 T-90S tanks in the year 2000. Subsequently, India began to assemble these tanks at Avadi. It has recently been reported that in addition to these, India has decided to acquire another 347 T-90S tanks and assemble them within the country.
> 
> The first Indian assembled T-90S (Bhishma) rolled off the production line on January 8, 2004. While T-90S Russian tanks have provided new teeth to Indias strike formations in the plains and corrected the imbalance that had resulted from Pakistans acquisition of T-80 UD from Ukraine and the Al Khalid tanks jointly designed with China, a large number of T-72 (Ajeya) tanks are still awaiting modernisation. The lack of a suitable fire control system and night fighting capability are major handicaps. As soon as the obsolescent Vijayanta tanks are phased out of service, it will be time to also discard the old T-55s as well as they can no longer be either upgraded or modernised. Armour modernisation is now proceeding apace and can be classified as a success story.
> 
> The air defence (AD) of mechanised forces is another area that is crying for attention. The Kvadrat missile system that has been the backbone of AD for strike formations since the early 1970s are now ageing and need urgent replacement. With the DRDOs indigenous Akash medium-range and Trishul short-range missile projects not making major headway, it is time to start looking at import substitutes. In fact, the assets of Army Air Defence corps of the army are grossly inadequate to provide effective protection against enemy aircraft during war. This young corps requires substantial capital infusion to really come into its own.
> 
> Another DRDO project that is way behind schedule is the Nag anti-tank missile system. The antiquated Jonga-mounted SS-11 B1 anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) system has been replaced in missile battalions by MILAN shoulder-fired ATGMs. However, a vehicle-mounted missile system like the Nag is definitely necessary for reconnaissance and attrition tasks. The experimental Plan AREN tactical communications system for strike formations needs early replacement. The ability to carry broadband data needs to be enhanced in particular. Even the more recent static communications network called ASCON lacks ISDN capability for the real-time transmission of maps and streaming video.
> 
> While some Stentor long-range BFSRs have been in service for over a decade, medium-range radars are still to be acquired. At least about 30 to 40 weapon locating radars (WLRs) are required for effective counter-bombardment, especially in the plains, and only a few have been procured so far. Israeli Searcher-I unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) have been introduced into service but these are few in number and it will be a long time before these will really make a difference by providing a real-time surveillance capability so that ground forces can initiate action even as a fresh input is received. Only a small number of Searcher  II UAVs, with an upper ceiling that makes them suitable for the mountains, have been acquired.
> 
> An automated command and control and decision support system for use by the General Staff is still a far cry and so are supporting systems like the battlefield surveillance system and air space management system. The urgent requirement of real-time satellite reconnaissance systems has still not been accepted despite the nuclear overhang under which the armed forces now operate. Even though the cameras on Indias remote sensing and cartographic satellites now have sharply enhanced resolutions, less than one metre, military-grade photographs of still better resolution are needed to be purchased from the open market. These sources may dry up quickly during war.
> 
> A system of systems approach must be followed so that scarce RSTA and communications resources can be synergistically configured and optimally exploited. The war in Iraq fought in March-April 2003 was based on the concept of network-centric warfare in which surveillance sensors, targeting systems and shooters are fused together in a seamless system of systems that reduced response time between the acquisition of a target and its destruction to 15 to 20 minutes. While such a system may take over a decade to establish, a beginning must be made right away.
> 
> PGMs are increasingly gaining currency as weapons of choice in conflict on land, both to accurately destroy critical hard targets quickly as well as to avoid or at least minimise collateral damage. During the Gulf War I in 1991, despite all the CNN-generated hype of smart bombs flying unerringly through ventilators, PGMs formed less than 10 percent of the total high explosive dropped over Iraq and were rather inaccurate. The collateral destruction of an air raid shelter harbouring women and children has been too well documented to bear recounting. The coalition forces did not destroy a single Iraqi Scud missile launcher. In Kosovo, PGMs accounted for about 30 per cent of the ordnance dropped and accuracies had improved considerably by 1999. In the post-September 11, 2001 retribution inflicted on the Taliban militia and its al Qaeda supporters in Afghanistan, the share of PGMs had risen to nearly 60 percent. In Gulf War II in Iraq, the ratio of PGMs went up to nearly 70 per cent. The Indian artillery does not have any PGMs worth the name. Only limited quantities of the Russian Krasnopol PGM have been imported for the Bofors 155 mm howitzer. Among others, the Bofors Bonus PGM is a suitable candidate, subject to successful trials in the deserts and the mountains.
> 
> Finally, the approach to army modernisation must be more focused; the priorities must be clearly established and then adhered to. The government must give a firm commitment in terms of funds and the Ministry of Defence must streamline its procedures and processes for speedy procurement of high priority weapons and equipment. It is time to institute a rolling, non-lapsable defence modernisation fund of Rs. 25,000 crores as a viable method of ensuring that defence procurement is not subjected to the vagaries of annual budgets. The present situation is disturbing and, if allowed to go on indefinitely, will seriously compromise the armys preparedness to fight the next border war that inimical neighbours like Pakistan can be expected to thrust on India.



boss come in bullet points after bugging 8-12 hrs in research I don't had passions to read it.


----------



## sudhir007

1 in 3 hand grenades is a dud: Defence survey - India - NEWS - The Times of India

NAGPUR: Imagine a scenario in which an Indian soldier's life and the life of his mates depends on a grenade  may be the last one with the jawan  
to stop an advancing enemy. He takes the pin out and lobs it. But, instead of hearing an explosion, the jawans are met with a hail of bullets. 

Unthinkable? Think again. A recent official survey of weaponry being used by soldiers guarding our borders reveals that about 30% of hand grenades used by jawans don't explode  which means an alarming one in three is a dud. The survey, carried out by weapons experts from the Army and defence organisations, is based on interviews with jawans posted in border areas. 

Sources with access to the survey report did not share the exact figures and causes of failure citing secrecy involved with defence projects, but preliminary investigations have shown that it's not unusual for detonators used in the grenades to surpass their shelf life by the time they reach the hands of a soldier in a conflict zone. 

It's the detonator that separately triggers the blast in the grenade. The grenade, a crucial weapon in a soldier's armoury, is often used as the last resort to thwart the enemy in close quarter battle. Grenades supplied to the Army are made by ordnance factories under Indian State Ordnance Factory Board. 

"Soldiers said the grenades often go blind  meaning they don't explode in purely technical terms  putting them in a precarious situation," said a source. Defence experts and ex-servicemen say this is an old problem that has never been properly addressed. 

Col (retd) RSN Singh of 'India Defence Review' says the figure of 30% duds is stupefying. Singh, who retired from the Infantry six months ago, says, A soldier normally carries four grenades in a counter-insurgency operation. Even a single dud can prove disastrous as it would leave the soldier vulnerable. Such duds can shake a soldiers confidence. 

Defence expert Col (retd) U S Rathore says India still uses World War-II vintage hand grenades. He says there are chances that the detonators are susceptible to chemical degradation and adds that terrorists have far superior Belgian grenades that explode in 2.5 seconds compared to the four seconds it takes for the Indian grenades. 

India may have made an indigenous nuclear submarine. But it appears its defence establishment is yet to make a fail-proof grenade. Incidentally, a grenade can be propelled through rifles or an under-barrel grenade launcher (UBGL). But the Insas rifles used by the army dont have launchers for grenades; soldiers have to carry the old 7.62mm rifles for that


----------



## sudhir007

Saddled with Insas, Army wants new AK-47s - India - NEWS - The Times of India


NAGPUR: The indigenous 5.56x45mm Insas (Indian National Small Arms System) rifle has been the standard assault weapon for the Indian Army since the 
late 1990s. However, the jawans using it in counter-insurgency operations find it ineffective. 
As part of the new Army doctrine, the gun is meant to incapacitate the enemy, rather than kill. Insas has a smaller calibre, which means it has less power. This is because  and its the official view  injuring an enemy can lead to enemy soldiers getting engaged in tending the wounded, thus yielding a tactical battlefield advantage. 

The technocrats who interacted with soldiers in the forward areas were told that this theory does not work with terrorists who, apart from attacking in small numbers, are never bothered about evacuating their injured. Hence, the soldiers say, they want to shoot to kill, rather than maim. 

The soldiers also spoke about practical difficulties in using Insas. Its accurate but not as rugged as the AK-47 used by terrorists, they say. Also, its sling often snaps while firing, making it fall during manoeuvres. The sling also obstructs the rifles sight. But most of all, the size of the sling never took into account the bullet proof jacket worn by jawans. As a result, it falls short and is uncomfortable to hold. This hampers quick reaction. Insas also does not have a rapid fire feature; it shoots only three rounds in a single burst. 

The barrel overheats with continuous firing. The magazine cracks even on falling, which is common during action. Oil spillage while firing is also major trouble, said a source quoting soldiers. Zeroing (adjusting the sight for aim) has to be done each time the rifle is opened to clean or for any other reason. Lack of proper zeroing hampers the working of night vision device, said the same source. 

The total additional weight  around 40 kg with bulletproof jacket and signalling equipment  that a soldier carries is also a matter of concern, as is the colour of the rifle: they want it in brown which offers better camouflaging. On the positive side, Insass transparent magazine helps soldiers keep a count of bullets. 

Former director general of infantry, Lt General Shanker Prasad, said Insas is antiquated and the Infantry needs a modern rifle. The Army has repeatedly asked for new assault weapons, but nothing has moved. Its learnt that forces are now expecting new indigenously developed AK-47 rifle said to be an improvement on the original.


----------



## Nihat

> Jammu: Two terrorists and an army officer were killed in a pre-dawn encounter on Wednesday when security personnel foiled an infiltration bid in Poonch district of Jammu and Kashmir, a senior army official said.
> 
> Major Akash Sambyal, 34-year-old valiant Army officer who hails from Jammu, downed two terrorists before he fell to the terrorists' bullets. He is survived by wife and two children.
> 
> During patrolling in forward area along Line of Control (LoC) on Wednesday troops observed movement of a group of armed terrorists along the LoC in Sonagali area of Mendhar sub-sector, and challenged them, the official said.
> 
> The terrorists opened fire on the troops and hurled grenades, the official said, adding, the army personnel retaliated and a gunbattle took place in which the two infiltrators were killed and the army officer in the rank of Major lost his life.
> 
> Bodies of the two terrorists have been recovered while a search operation has been launched for the bodies of two other infiltrators who, as per the intercepts, were killed in the operation.



Army foils infiltration bid, Major killed


----------



## sudhir007

On paper Arjun stands out quite impressive with composite armour, frequency hopping radios, ability to fire ATGMs from its main gun, but that is all on paper. In reality the Arjun is another example of cost overruns, smudged specifications and red tape. Indians it seems don&#8217;t want to learn from the experiences of others even when the lesson is obvious. When the Merkava-1 failed to live up to expectations the Israelis did not dump it and go for more M60 tanks, instead it persisted with the development of newer variants and now it has a tank that is not only world class but is completely Israeli made. India on the other hand is content to buy Russian tanks.


While India loses the opportunity to make an indigenous tank, the Pakistanis have already taken Al-Khalid into production and now are talking of exporting it. A few tanks were even sent to Saudi Arabia for evaluations. Sri Lanka almost bought 22 Al-Khalids before the finish of the Tamil war led to a reduction in defence spending. While the Pakistanis are gaining valuable experience on tank manufacture India is still debating on Arjun vs. T-90. In a few years Pakistan will be on the verge of self reliance in MBT technology while India will still be finding its feet in this area.


With the Russians getting more and more unreliable every day the need for reducing our dependence on them has become even greater. But sadly it seems that no steps are being taken in this regard. During the last trials, every soldier who got experience on the Arjun vouched for it. It proved to be capable of conducting operations in the Thar Desert flawlessly. But still the army wants to have no more than 124 tanks.


What needs to be done is an immediate ramp of production capability for the Arjun with a minimum capacity of no less than 150 tanks per year. This figure may seem astronomical by current standards but if India is to maintain a fleet of indigenous 2000 tanks, it will have to get working on ramping up the production and support infrastructure first. Simultaneously, the Army needs to come with a final specification list for the current Arjun which should be frozen. The future needs of the Army should be passed to the next Arjun iteration and the current Mk2 model should be pressed into production at once. This way the Army will have a tank and also have its future needs catered to.


Further India would do well to acquire production rights for Engines, night vision devices and tank ammunition. The expenses proposed in this document may look huge but if the Air Force deserves $10 Billion for the MMRCA, even the Army can&#8217;t do without its battle tanks.

The Need to Revive the Arjun Tank Project IDRW.ORG


----------



## Gabbar

New N-E division with eye on China?​
*KOLKATA: The Army is creating a new Mountain Division for the Northeast, headquartered in central Nagaland or the adjoining areas of Upper Assam. * 
Although it will be stationed in an area when the Army is engaged in counter-insurgency operations, sources say the division could also have the task of keeping an eye on the Chinese border in neighbouring Arunachal Pradesh, sources indicated. 

The Army brass is keeping the plan under the wraps, since there were protests from China some time ago that induction of more troops in Arunachal could lead to an arms race in the region. The Army is cagey about the role of the proposed division. 

"It is nothing much,'' a senior officer based in Dimapur said. "It is not that we are going to induct 50,000 new troops.'' According to the brass, the role of a new formation can't be determined properly until it participates in a war game. The formalities are yet to be completed, said another officer, although it is learnt that the proposal was sanctioned long ago. 

*Nagaland earlier had a division stationed there to fight insurgency the 8 Mountain Division which was subsequently shifted to Jammu and Kashmir and played a crucial role in the Kargil operations. Insurgency in Nagaland is now on a low key, after the two National Socialist Council of Nagaland factions entered into ceasefire agreements with the Centre. *

Analysts say a division stationed in central Nagaland could have a counter-insurgency role in places like Tirap and Changlang in Arunachal which are not far from the Myanmar border. It could also be mobilized rapidly to the India-China border in Arunachal in case of an emergency. Places like Lohit and Dibang valley in eastern Arunachal, bordering China, are accessible from the area. 

Placing the mountain division away from Arunachal would circumvent the problem of inducting more troops near the international border in contravention of international agreements, sources said. 

*It is generally acknowledged that China has an upper hand in the Arunachal sector of the border.* With extensive road and railway infrastructure at its disposal in the Tibet plateau, China can quickly mobilize a large number of troops to the border. Chinese claim on Arunachal, incursions across the Line of Actual Control and presence of disputed areas, like Wangdong valley, Asaphila and Madan Ridge, have heightened India's concerns. Compared with this, the road infrastructure on the Indian side of the border lags far behind, especially in the central and eastern parts of Arunachal. 

Frequent Chinese incursions across the LAC have prompted the strengthening of the Army presence in Sikkim by bringing back to north Bengal a division that had moved to J&K during the Kargil conflict, the sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

*BOLT system to give Indian army an edge on the battlefield *

City-based communication technology solutions company Transworld has developed Battle Online Tracking (BOLT) system for the Indian army, which will have tracking systems for tanks and heavy vehicles on the battlefield to ensure timely logistical support.


"The army formations will have a combination of communication capabilities like encrypted or local radio apart from GPRS and GSM. The solution will enable the officer concerned to see all his assets and it will be possible to zero-in on a particular tank or truck in the battlefield right from the army headquarters through an online platform," Transworld Compressor Technologies Limited managing director Vikram Puri told Sakaal Times.


The solution, provided through a device called Mobile Eye, has already been successfully tested at the Armoured Corps Centre and School, Ahmednagar.The Northern Command has also started implementing Mobile Eye on their convoys for security against terrorist attacks, Puri said.To win any battle, the most crucial aspect is timely and adequate logistics support. A tank division of 10,000 troops on the battlefield needs huge amount of logistics, including fuel, food, water and air support.




"A lot of time is spent on the battlefield to ascertain the exact position of assets like tanks. This is traditionally done manually. The information can be intercepted by the enemy, which could be used to block our supply routes. In this case, every device is independent of any communication system and the message is encrypted. It can't be intercepted by enemy," he said.


Moreover, since the exact location of the tanks are known, logistics support like refuelling, air and artillery cover can be provided precisely."The fuel and ration stock can be replenished without delay. This will not hamper the advancement of the troops. The reinforcements can be sent in exact numbers to the exact location. Most importantly, in case of air force or artillery cover, the exact location of our assets will not only help in preventing hitting our own troops, but also attain greater degree of accuracy in destroying the enemy," Transworld director Khursheed Panthaki said.




Even if the enemy knocks out a few tanks which have the device, the communication system would not be affected as long as two tanks having the device installed are functional. "It is a self-healing network. As long as two devices are alive, information flow will continue," Panthaki said.


----------



## indiatech

*57 Moutain Division to be replaced soon *

A division of Army of 3 Corps is expected to be stationed at Leimakhong in Manipur to take care of the India-Myanmar and India-Bangladesh borders.The Ministry of Defence, Government of India is learnt to have taken decision in this regard.Reliable sources said, following this decision, the Army authorities have started taking steps to raise two more divisions under the Eastern Command, located in Kolkata.Troops of 57 Mountain Division stationed at Leimakhong are likely to be shifted to Southern Assam.




During the interchanging period of the Army troops, Assam Rifles (Central Paramilitary Force) will handle, besides guarding the Indo-Myanmar border, additional responsibility of counter insurgency operations which the Army was engaged in, the sources said.It may be noted here that sources in the Army have always maintained that the Army is taking a major role in the counter insurgency operations in Manipur, while sources in the AR have always contended that the AR are the force which are playing a significant role in countering the insurgent activities.




At the same time, two new divisions are proposed to be raised and they would be under the respective controls of the 3 Corps and 4 Corps.One which would be stationed in Arunachal to take care of the China-India-Myanmar axis has been raised while the other which would be stationed at Leimakhong, Manipur to cover the Bangladesh-India-Myanmar axis is yet to be raised.Although the two divisions together make up a Corps' strength, they would be separated and placed under the respective controls of the 3 Corps and 4 Corps, sources said.




The division at Leimakhong will be under the 3 Corps, based at Rangapahar near Dimapur in Nagaland.The one in Arunachal will be under the 4 Corps, based in Upper (eastern)Assam.Source further said that the new division at Leimakhong which would replace the existing 57 Mountain Division will be under the 3 Corps, based at Rangapahar near Dimapur in Nagaland.The one in Arunachal will be under the 4 Corps, based in Upper (eastern) Assam.During the process of raising of the two new division, army troops will be busy in moving in and out which would not be able to handled the counter insurgency operation which mainly handled by the army in Manipur.




Additional responsibilities will be given to the paramilitary force - Assam Rifles in Manipur, source said adding that in Manipur, counter insurgency operation has been handled mainly by the army.A highly reliable sources here said that move of troops of 57 Mountain Division from Manipur is as part of pulling out of army units from across the country for raising two more divisions to make up make up a Corps' strength.The necessity to strengthen the army corps in the north eastern region arises since the army sounded red alert.The army has sounded an operational alert on the India-China Line of Actual Control (LAC) after reports of a Chinese military exercise involving 50,000 troops in Tibet, where Beijing has increased its activities.




The 57 Mountain Division headquarters are at Masimpur near Silchar.The formation and units of 57 Mountain Division are deployed in some of the remotest corner of Manipur and Indo-Burmese border.As of 2004, between 57 Mountain Division, Imphal Sector of Assam Rifles, and Local Commanders of CRPF & BSF, about 16,000 to 17,000 troops deployed in Manipur, of which 5,000 troops were on patrol at any point of time.Both Army & Assam Rifles wanted clear-cut directions for an end result.This above the 73 Mountain Brigade is deployed in Bishnupur district.




The Bishnupur Brigade under the aegis of Red Shield Division has established itself firmly in the district.The steps of moving Army troops is amidst the process of shifting of BSF from the state for deployment in the state affected naxal violence states across the country.Authorities so far replaced BSF posted at Wangjing and Nongpok Sekmai in Thoubal district, at Ethai, Wangoo, Moirang INA Complex and Kwakta in Bishnupur district was withdrawn and sent to the naxal hit states.


After the withdrawal of the BSF personnel, IRB replaced the Wangjing, Moirang INA Complex, Kwakta posts while CRPF replaced Ethai and Wangoo posts.The BSF post at Nongpok Sekmai has been destroyed by insurgents before IRB take post.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

Indian Army's Director-General (Infantry) Lieutenant-General Jasbir Singh has stressed on outlining the future modernisation of that Fighting Arm, the other Arm being the Artillery.


While addressing a three-day Infantry Commanders' Conference -- which began yesterday at the Infantry School in the nearby Military Headquarters Of War (MHOW) -- the officer said, ''I am confident that the Conference will address lacunae besides honing the Infantry's mobility and striking power.'' An exhibition of weapons and defence equipment is also part of the Conference.


The Infantry School is the Army's largest and oldest training establishment. It has trained not only infantrymen but also officers and senior commanders of Indian and many foreign armies. Its alumni have risen to the highest military ranks and scripted military history in India and abroad.


The total number of army, paramilitary, police and foreign students trained annually at the School, averages approximately 7,500. The School conducts training packages and programmes for commissioned officers, junior commissioned officers and non-commissioned officers.


The Army Marksmanship Unit at the School has provided outstanding shooters of national and international calibre. The School's origins can be traced to the establishment of the School of Musketry in 1888 at Changla Gali in present-day Pakistan. Between 1888 and 1949, the School's name and location changed many times.


The School remained the principal combined arms training establishment until 1964. It conducted the Junior and Senior Commanders' courses attended by officers of all arms and services.


In 1964, the School provided the nucleus and its long experience to start the College of Combat, an institution designed to build the combined arms combat tradition in the Army.


Every Indian infantry officer starts his career at the School. It makes the most long-lasting impact on the infantryman's outlook, about the essential need and role of the infantry in war. The tactical successes of Indian infantry in battles can rightly be said to have emerged from this School.

From:ASIAN DEFENCE: Need to outline Infantry's modernisation: Lt-Gen Singh


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Indian Army mulls ambitious war plan​*
18 September 2009,

NEW DELHI: With instability in the neighbourhood and terrorists gaining ground in Pakistan and Afghanistan, the Indian Army is considering the need to make its infantry capable of being an "expeditionary force" in case of an "out of area contingency".

This bid, in line with the US Marines engaging in battle in war theatres situated in remote locations at short notice, indicates an ambitious intent. This would still need adequate platforms like large transport aircraft and possibly naval support but shows a preparedness to think ahead.

US forces are the only ones capable of real-time power projection and India is still way behind other armed forces as well. But with a large army and an unstable neighbourhood, Indian military planners might be shedding some of the traditional reluctance to look behind the borders.

So far, India has steadfastly refused to commit its troops in Afghanistan -- where US would anyway be careful of Pakistani sensibilities -- and stuck to building roads and other infrastructure.

The top Army commanders discussed how the force can be made more "lean, agile and versatile capable of conducting operations at short notice across an entire spectrum", Army sources said.

A three-day infantry commanders' conference in Mhow, which concluded on Thursday with Army chief Deepak Kapoor and all the top commanders and battalion heads in attendance, took stock of the force's war-waging materials and deliberated on how it can be prepared for an "out of area" role.

A major part of the three-day deliberations, held at the Infantry School, was spent on discussing the future outlook of Indian Army. The commanders stressed the need to review the training of middle-level officers and the need to improve the force's future firepower and surveillance mechanism.

Senior infantry officers from operational theatres shared their personal experiences pertaining to transformation of infantry to meet new challenges. The main emphasis was on adaptation as per the changing geopolitical environment, threat perception and emergence of new technologies and dovetail the same into the transformation process, a senior officer added.

The conflict in Afghanistan with spillover of battle-hardened terrorists from the ****** theatre into India has already been engaging the armed forces considerably at home soil.

The Army has intensified its counter-insurgency operations in the higher reaches along the Line of Control in J&K with increased attempt of militants to infiltrate on the Indian side from across the border. It is estimated that about 300 militants are waiting at launch pads, a senior Army officer said here.

In the last two months, at least 10 to 12 infiltration bids have been made in each month, an Army officer said. In fact, India has taken up the matter with the US -- which is highly engaged with Pakistan with its anti-Taliban operations -- to put pressure on the latter to dismantle terrorist training camps in ***.

Terrorist handlers from across the borders have made multiple launch pads across the Line of Control (LoC) to divert attention of Indian troops while trying to push in militants inside India. 

Indian Army mulls ambitious war plan - India - NEWS - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cheetah786

2 countries in the world singing the same song over and over again india and israel


----------



## R.A.W.

Cheetah786 said:


> 2 countries in the world singing the same song over and over again india and israel



And still some country is not able to understand the lyrics that it will be catastrophe for them if they did not change their attitude and infiltration.......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

Screaming Skull said:


> 18 September 2009,
> 
> NEW DELHI: With instability in the neighbourhood and terrorists gaining ground in Pakistan and Afghanistan, the Indian Army is considering the need to make its infantry capable of being an "expeditionary force" in case of an "out of area contingency".



 Pakistan has defeated anti-Pakistan terrorists. Still if we take this above line about Pakistan from Bhartya friends, a question arisis "Is India going to attack Pakistan? or send its army infantry" as the news item had used the words ""expeditionary force" in case of an *"out of area contingency".*]


Or is it that India is sending its army to Afghanistan as was asked by US and agreed upon India sometimes back???


----------



## bandit

Jana said:


> :*what: Pakistan has defeated anti-Pakistan terrorists.*



What, when did that happen, last time I heard PA was still busy trying to capture some radio mullah and bombs were still going off in Pakistani markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Screaming Skull said:


> NEW DELHI: With instability in the neighbourhood and* terrorists gaining ground in Pakistan* and Afghanistan, the Indian Army is considering the need to make its infantry capable of being an "expeditionary force" in case of an "out of area contingency".



 ToI 

Come on ppl India is India not USA, if u ppl are thinking about sending Troops to Afgh then that will be one big mistake... I really don;t understand what Indians want, Power projection? Come on ppl ur time has not come yet...
This term "out of area contingency" is a bit fuuny it Dont suits India, u think ISI has got no contacts in Afgh, Indians are new in Afgh & ISI has been dealing with these ppl since the era of Soviets...

@ bandit...
Boy ur late, go thru some threads u will know what we have achieved


----------



## gubbi

emo_girl said:


> ToI
> 
> Come on ppl India is India not USA, if u ppl are thinking about sending Troops to Afgh then that will be one big mistake... I really don;t understand what Indians want, Power projection? Come on ppl ur time ahs not come yet...
> This term "out of area contingency", u think ISI has got no contacts in Afgh, Indians are new in Afgh & ISI has been dealing with these ppl since the era of Soviets...


You really think India cannot send troops to Afghanistan? You do understand the far reaching implications for the subcontinent if that happens, but for now, we dont have a proper framework for such an action. Rest assured, one day the IA will be there in Afghanistan to help our Afghan brothers, Inshallah!
The important point here is the evolution of this idea in the usually complacent babudom of the Indian armed forces. Now its only a matter of time before this will be implemented and we will have a working expeditionary force. Though not on the scale of what US has, but initially enough for our immediate surroundings. Btw, Indian forces do have experience of intervention and amphibious assault in the Indian Ocean (Operation Cactus). Extrapolation wouldnt necessarily be that difficult.



> @ bandit...
> Boy ur late, go thru some threads u will know what we have achieved



No offense meant, PAK forces are doing a great job fighting the very taliban/militants they themselves once helped create. But reports indicate its going to be a long drawn out war! What you achieved is just a beginning, theres a long way to go!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Indian Army Special Forces For New 9mm Pistol​*
Friday, September 18, 2009

The Indian Army has put out a request for information (RFI) for new semi-automatic 9mm (9x19) pistols for its Special Forces and Parachute units. According to the RFI document, the Army has detailed that it is looking for a weapon that has "the option of fixing on a laser and a high intensity flash light. It should be light weight, easy to carry and operate, robust pistol with which a Para Trooper should be able to carry out static line and free fall parachute jumps with the weapon on person/packed in the rucksack/weapon container."

The SF and Para units currently have Austrian Glock 17 and and Belgian firm Fabrique Nationale de Herstal's (FN) FN-35 9mm pistols. According to sources, the Army is expecting responses from a lot of companies which include Israeli Military Industries (SP-21 Barak) and German firm Carl Walther GmbH Sportwaffen (Walther P99).

*Courtesy: LiveFist*


----------



## Born In The USA

*Territorial Army to raise, deploy all-women wing in northeast, J&K*

RAJOURI: The Territorial Army, a reserve force of trained civilians for the Indian Army, proposes to raise two all-women battalions, and deploy
one each in insurgency-hit areas of northeast and Jammu and Kashmir.

The project has the defence ministry's nod and is being given a final shape, sources said. At present, women can only join as doctors and nurses in the Territorial Army, which has a strength of 40,000.

The decision to deploy these battalions, around 300-women force, in counter-insurgency areas has been taken in view of an increasing number of women in militancy operations and to help deflect any kind of allegations of sexual abuse of local women by male soldiers, Rajouri-based spokesperson for TA unit of 38 Rashtriya Rifles said.

These battalions would primarily be used to investigate and interrogate women militants and female residents during counter-insurgency operations. They would also be deployed at the gates of fencing near the Line of Control for checking the movement of local residents, especially women.

There are incidents when a lot of hue and cry is raised and allegations of human rights violations levelled against officers carrying out search operations in insurgency-hit villages, the officer added. There have been instances when suspected women militants have managed to escape when such ruckus is kicked up, the spokesman said.

With the deployment of women battalion, we would not only be able to curb militancy but our operational procedure would also become more transparent. The necessity to set up all-women TA battalion was felt when the security agencies observed that terror outfits were using women against them, he said. They have clear instructions from their mentors that once across the border, they are to rely heavily on women ground workers to hit out at security officials involved in counter-insurgency operations, he added. Many women have been arrested in the past, who worked as couriers and overground workers of militants.

The Territorial Army is a voluntary, part-time Citizens Army, consisting of people who are not professional soldiers but civilians eager to do their bit for the country's defence. It acts as a reserve for the regular Army in times of need and draws men from the 18-42 age group.

On joining the TA, officers have to undergo mandatory training of arms handling and crisis management. In Jammu and Kashmir, the Army guards around 740 km of Line of Control (LoC) and the Border Security Force (BSF) 216km of international border. The BSF has now inducted women battalions and deployed them along the border. 

Territorial Army to raise, deploy all-women wing in northeast, J&K - India - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## sudhir007

Even as the Indian Army continues to rectify problems that cropped up with its recently inducted T-90 main battle tanks, it has drawn up plans to procure about 300 light tanks.

A request for information issued to prospective vendors has pegged the requirement at about 200 wheeled light tanks (armoured cars) and about 100 tracked light tanks.

The Army wants tanks for effective employability in the high-altitude areas and mountainous terrain as well as in the deserts and urban and semi-urban terrains in the western sector. The numbers and type of tanks and the projected areas of deployment is indicative of the Army&#8217;s threat perceptions and operational requirements in various theaters and its doctrinal approach.

Defence sources say the numbers could rise. The army, at present, has 63 armoured regiments out of which about half a dozen have been re-equipped with the T-90

Russian T-90s, procured a few years ago, faced problems while operating at high temperatures in the desert, affecting the tanks&#8217; electronics, fire control system and thermal imagers.

According to sources, trials are on in desert to evaluate ratifications and modifications to overcome the problems. About a dozen Russian experts are assisting the Army in the Rajasthan ranges. The Army initially bought 310 T-90s and placed an order for another 330 in 2007 besides license producing another 1,000 by 2020.

Military experts say that light tanks would primarily be used for reconnaissance, where speed and stealth are preferred over firepower. Wheeled tanks have a much lower audio signature and are more manoeuverable than tracked tanks.

Maj Gen Raj Mehta, a cavalry officer, said light tanks are more effective in areas like paddy field, water-logged terrain, sand and marshy ground, where the ground pressure is very low.

Then there is the issue of logistics and cross-country transportation. A light tank weighs up to 14 tonnes while the T-90 or the Arjun weigh 45 and 58 tonnes, respectively. This makes it easier to transport them to the high-altitude areas in Ladakh or North-East by road or air.
Indian Army to procure 300 light tanks IDRW.ORG


----------



## ejaz007

*India increases number of battalions along Pak borders *
Updated at: 0350 PST, Tuesday, October 06, 2009 


WAGAH: BSF (Indian Border security Force) Director General Raman Srivastava during his first visit to Punjab Frontier said that BSF would give befitted reply to each Pakistans anti Indian acts. 

Addressing the media persons at Indo-Pak JCP (Joint Check Post) in Attari border Srivastava talked about recent rocket attacks on Indian borer villages by Pakistans side said that yet it was not established that who were behind the attack whether some fundamentalist group or any terrorist outfit, since enquiry was still pending. 

Adding further Srivastava cautioned Pakistan saying that in future such attacks from Pakistan would be replied in a befitted manner as BSF would never tolerate such things for the larger interest of security and safety of inhabitants living on border villages on Indian side. 

He said that BSF was always with the border inhabitants in all the circumstances and to provide all kind of secured atmospheres was the accountability of BSF. Moreover security in all the villages having close proximity with the International border was enhanced after rocket attacks. 

Talking about the security of international border he informed that 29 more BSF battalions would be enhanced with in a year. 

He said that presently 139 BOP (BORDER OUT POST) were lacking satellite and electric facilities which be completed with in year on war footing level. 

He ruled out any possibility to discontinue daily beating Retreat Ceremony at Attari border in view of recent rockets attacks on Indian border villages by Pakistan, since this was not the remedy. 

Talking about to curb smuggling of narcotics and fake Indian currency, he said there were some gaps on agriculture fields which were adjoining to Pakistan, required to be filled and thereafter this step would strongly be enough to stop infiltration from Pakistan, he said adding that for this purpose with in week period a special team of Union Home Ministry would visit the international border. 

During his first visit at Attari border, commandant of Pakistans Rangers Mohhammad Akbar Ali Butt also extended welcome to Srivastava at JCP by shaking hands with each others. 

During his visit at Attari he keenly watched the beating Retreat Ceremony jointly performed by BSF and Pakistan rangers during the flag lowering ceremony on sun set at their respective territories.

India increases number of battalions along Pak borders


----------



## Born In The USA

*Australian army chief in India*

New Delhi, Oct 5 (PTI) In a bid to strengthen Indo-Australian defence cooperation, Australian Army Chief General K J Gillespie arrived here on a five-day visit starting today.

During the visit, the Australian Army Chief will meet senior officials including Defence Secretary Pradeep Kumar, Army Chief General Deepak Kapoor, Navy Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma and Air Chief Marshal P V Naik.

At the meetings, the two sides will hold discussions on enhancing cooperation in the fields of training, UN peacekeeping and sports and adventure activities, Army officials said here.

Gillespie will visit a number of army installations across the country including Northern Command headquarters in Udhampur, Infantry School in Mhow, South-western Command headquarters in Jaipur and Agra-based 50 Para Brigade before returning home on October 9.

fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

Defence engine

ENORMOUS machines are lined up on a maidan. One of them, painted in olive green, looks like a huge stack of massive boxes piled up on wheels. But as the engine revs up, the boxes open and buoys balloon out. In no time, the Amphibious Floating Bridge and Ferry System (AFFS) is ready to carry battle tanks and trucks across rivers. 

Some distance away stands an enormous Tatra truck with platforms behind the driver&#8217;s cabin. At the touch of a button, five such platforms, each 15 metres long, open out and form a 75-m-long bridge on telescopic legs in 90 minutes. This bridge, Sarvatra, can withstand 10,000 passes of battle tanks. 

Nearby is what looks like a modified battle tank, with massive hammers at the end of flails. As the machine erupts to life, the hammers smash mines buried up to a depth of 25 cm in the ground, tossing them out and clearing a 4-metre-wide safe lane for vehicles to pass. This is the Counter Mine Flail T-72.

&#8220;We are a multifaceted organisation,&#8221; said B. Rajagopalan, Director, Research and Development Establishment (Engineers), of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), in Pune. &#8220;Our forte is innovative engineering. All our products are 100 per cent indigenous.&#8221; 

Pune, along with Ambernath and Ahmednagar, all in Maharashtra, is one of the hubs of the DRDO, which provides a broad array of technologies to the Indian armed forces. With 52 laboratories across the country, the DRDO is one of the biggest defence R&D organisations in the world. 

W. Selvamurthy, Chief Controller (Life Sciences and Human Resources), DRDO, summed it up: &#8220;No country has an organisation like DRDO, which delivers a broad spectrum of technologies and systems such as battle tanks, families of missiles, radars, torpedoes and sonars, electronic warfare systems, arms and ammunition including the INSAS [Indian Small Arms System], the Pinaka multi-barrel rocket launcher, shelters for protection against nuclear, chemical and biological warfare, bio-digesters, cream to fight frostbite, and so on.&#8221;

Pune has four DRDO centres: the R&DE(E), the Armaments Research and Development Establishment, the High Energy Materials Research Laboratory and the Defence Institute of Advanced Technology, which offers M.Tech and Ph.D programmes. R&DE(E)&#8217;s engineers built the Dakshin Gangotri and Maitri, India&#8217;s research stations at Antarctica. Work on the third research station at Antarctica is set to begin. 

The work done by the R&DE(E) in re-engineering the Tatra truck into the Sarvatra is awesome. With the help of telescopic legs, the height of the bridge can be adjusted from 2.5 m to 6 m so that it is not easily visible to the enemy. The spans are made of a light but strong alloy of aluminium, magnesium and zinc. 

India&#8217;s main battle tank, Arjun, has taken the &#8220;avatar&#8221; of a bridge laying tank (BLT). The R&DE(E) did this by replacing the tank&#8217;s gun and turret with the bridge launcher. The bridge is cantilevered over chasms or across rivers to cover a distance of 26 m with a width of 4 m. The BLT-Arjun carries two halves of a bridge. At a wet or dry gap, the launcher slides the two parts and docks them to each other in such a way that the far end of the second half touches the other bank. The BLT then crosses the bridge, turns around, retrieves the bridge after undocking its two halves, folds it and is ready to move with the armoured column. U.R. Gautam, Joint Director R&DE(E), called it &#8220;a great piece of engineering&#8221;.

The laboratory has also modified the T-72 battle tank into a BLT, which can launch a bridge 20-m long and 4-m wide in just five minutes. The tank loses its gun and turret, but the driver&#8217;s compartments remain to provide a clear view to manoeuvre it. The system has an anti-aircraft gun to guard against aerial attacks and a smoke discharger to lay the bridge under a smoke-screen. It has beta-light markers to guide the traffic at night. The Heavy Vehicles Factory at Avadi in Chennai produces the BLT T-72s. The Army has bought 12 of them and is likely to place orders for more. 

The Combat Engineering Group led by N.B. Vijayakumar came up with the Counter Mine Flail by fitting flails and hammers to the T-72 tank. &#8220;No other country except Germany has done this on a tank,&#8221; said Gautam. 

The Counter Mine Flail has a series of 10-kg hammers that pulverise mines by beating them at 400 revolutions a minute, said Naresh Kumar, a scientist. &#8220;The Counter Mine Flail T-72 has a separate power source and does not tap the T-72 main engine power,&#8221; he added. 


BY SPECIAL ARRANGEMENT 

Sarvatra, developed by R&DE(E), can lay a 75-metre-long and 15-metre-wide bridge in 90 minutes. 

Another innovation is a machine that lays mats made of aluminium alloy to help vehicles in marshy terrain. The AFFS metamorphoses from a 10-m-long box-on-wheels into bridge-cum-ferry, which is 28.4-m long and 3.6-m wide in just nine minutes. &#8220;The whole body is watertight. It can also be used as a ramp,&#8221; said Gautam. 

The R&DE(E) personnel have also built a series of launchers (platforms with power and air supply) for firing missiles such as Agni, Akash, Prithvi and Trishul. Rajagopalan is particularly proud of the launcher plus control system built for the K-15 missile that will be fired from INS Arihant, the nuclear-powered submarine.

In a brilliant piece of engineering, the teams headed by V.V. Parlikar and P.M. Kurulkar, both Joint Directors, modified the T-72 battle tank&#8217;s chassis into a launcher system for firing surface-to-air Akash missiles. The Combat Vehicles Research and Development Establishment (CVRDE) at Avadi helped them modify the T-72 for this role. The launcher&#8217;s electrical systems are servo-driven. The swivelling launcher has a 360-degree firing freedom. &#8220;The launcher has proved its worth with 60 flights of Akash taking off from it. The IAF has placed orders for 16 launcher systems on trailers,&#8221; Parlikar and Kurulkar said.

Daksh speaks for the ingenuity of the R&DE(E). It is a battery-operated robot on wheels and its primary role is to recover improvised explosive devices (IEDs). It locates IEDs with an X-ray machine, picks them up with a gripper-arm and defuses them with a jet of water. It has a shotgun, which can break open locked doors, and it can scan cars for explosives. Daksh can also climb staircases, negotiate steep slopes, navigate narrow corridors and tow vehicles. Alok Mukherjee, a scientist, said: &#8220;With a master control station (MCS), it can be remotely controlled over a range of 500 m in line of sight or within buildings. Ninety per cent of the robot&#8217;s components are indigenous. The Army has placed orders for 20 Dakshs.&#8221;

Research is under way at the Composites Research Centre (CRC) of the laboratory on light-weight structures. According to Kiran Akella, a scientist, the centre has developed a bridge made of carbon-epoxy composites. This is 30 per cent lighter than the ones made of aluminium. The 5-m-long bridge weighs just 1.2 tonnes, but it can carry a 70-tonne battle tank. Fibre-optic sensors embedded in the bridge help it monitor itself. 

According to Rajagopalan, the R&DE(E), with support from the Navy, has ventured into building the superstructure of Corvette-class warships with carbon-epoxy composites. Next would be the development of ship hulls with fibre-reinforced plastic. The centre is developing hulls made of composites and ceramic armour for infantry combat vehicles.

An offshoot of composites research is the development of hip implants. Makarand Joshi, who conceived it, explains that imported hip transplants, made of steel, are expensive and are suited only for the European body structure. 

&#8220;We have customised the implant for individuals,&#8221; Joshi said. It has been tested on 40 cadavers. Clinical trials will start soon after the Ethics Committee of the Medical Council of India clears it.


----------



## sudhir007

Artillery upgrade still under Bofors shadow

The government may have decided to let Ottavio Quattrocchi off the hook, but the Bofors ghost continues to haunt the armed forces, with several key artillery modernisation programmes put in the limbo due to wrongdoing charges levelled against three major international manufacturers. 
While no new artillery guns have been purchased since the Bofors scandal, the latest victim of &#8216;ban&#8217; are two crucial contracts to procure 155 mm towed artillery guns and 155 mm light &#8216;mountain&#8217; howitzers to maintain the Army&#8217;s conventional edge in the region. 
Ironically, out of the major global artillery systems, only the Bofors gun, which has changed ownership several times and is now part of the BAE group, can be bought by the Army no questions asked. 
The towed guns are urgently required to match Pakistan, which has recently acquired modern self-propelled ones from the US under the &#8220;fight against terror&#8221; aid while the light howitzers are required for deployment in the mountains, mainly along the Chinese border where they can be airdropped to inaccessible areas. 
In the works for almost a decade, the two contracts have been delayed due to the ban on South African Denel, Israeli Soltam and Singapore Technologies, which are under the scanner for alleged bribery in several different cases. 
Trials for the towed guns &#8212; the Army requires 400 of them at the earliest &#8212; were set to take place later this month but sources say they have now been put off due to the charges levelled against one of the competitors, Singapore Technologies, in connection with the Ordnance Factory Board scam. The only other gun that made it was the Bofors, but to prevent a single vendor situation, the trials have been put off. This has effectively pushed back the acquisition by at least a year. 
Another manufacturer that could have made it to the competition, Soltam, was kicked out of the race as it is partially owned by arms agent Sudhir Choudhary, who is wanted by the CBI in several armament procurement cases. 
The other contract, for 155 mm light &#8216;mountain&#8217; howitzers, is also on hold as the only company that met the requirements was again Singapore Technologies. The ST gun, which was under shipment for trials, is awaiting clearances from the Defence Ministry. 
There are indications now that the contract may swing in favour of BAE Systems Bofors, which manufactures the M 777 ultra light howitzer, that is being used by the American forces in Iraq and Afghanistan. Sources say that the contract is being pursued through the foreign military sales route from the US, which has bought several thousand guns from BAE. 
The delays in the two main artillery modernisation programmes come even as neighbouring countries threaten to blunt India&#8217;s conventional edge in the region.


----------



## blueoval79

*India follows China track, plans rail link along border*

On Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs advice, the Indian Railways has completed a reconnaissance survey of the ambitious 497-km Bilaspur-Manali-Leh rail link stretching from Himachal Pradesh to Jammu and Kashmir. Strategic link

The link has been conceived as a measure to neutralise Chinas strategic advantage along the Sino-Indian border. China has completed its 3,900-km Beijing-Lhasa rail link and is pushing ahead with seven other railroad projects adjoining the Indian border.

China has announced plans to extend rail connectivity to its last outpost at Ruili, adjoining its border with Myanmar, news reports from Beijing said.

In next three years, China proposes to build 5,000 km of rail links, with emphasis on establishing connectivity in the Tibetan Autonomous Region. The country has also proposed to build a rail network in Nepal.

The proposal of the Indian Railways, submitted last week, indicates a 10-year construction timeframe for the Bilaspur-Manali-Leh project at an estimated cost of Rs 22,500 crore (Rs 225 billion). Bilaspur and Manali are in Himachal Pradesh while Leh is the capital of Ladakh in Jammu and Kashmir.

The Railways have spent Rs 72 lakh (Rs 7.2 million) to conduct the five-month-long survey for the project. The exercise was carried out in March this year.

Last February, the Prime Ministers Office (PMO) sent us a reference for conducting the survey. The Railways will forward the survey findings to the PMO and will seek funding of the scheme as a national project, a senior railway ministry official said on condition of anonymity.

The army top brass has approved of the proposal. The Bilaspur-Manali-Leh rail link can act as a vital alternative route for combat equipment transit on the eastern borders, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Shimla-based Army Training Command, Lt. Gen. A.S. Lamba told mediapersons on October 2.

Chief of the Army Staff General Deepak Kapoor is also reported to have endorsed the scheme for an all-weather rail link to Indias eastern frontier.

Trans-Himalayan Railway Private Limited, a subsidiary of the Delhi-based ICC Holdings, has pitched in with an alternative proposal to implement the scheme under the Public-Private Partnership mode at a cost of Rs 1.15 lakh crore (Rs 1.15 trillion) over eight years.

India follows China track, plans rail link along border- Hindustan Times


----------



## gogbot

blueoval79 said:


> *India follows China track, plans rail link along border*
> 
> On Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs advice, the Indian Railways has completed a reconnaissance survey of the ambitious 497-km Bilaspur-Manali-Leh rail link stretching from Himachal Pradesh to Jammu and Kashmir. Strategic link
> 
> The link has been conceived as a measure to neutralise Chinas strategic advantage along the Sino-Indian border. China has completed its 3,900-km Beijing-Lhasa rail link and is pushing ahead with seven other railroad projects adjoining the Indian border.
> 
> China has announced plans to extend rail connectivity to its last outpost at Ruili, adjoining its border with Myanmar, news reports from Beijing said.
> 
> In next three years, China proposes to build 5,000 km of rail links, with emphasis on establishing connectivity in the Tibetan Autonomous Region. The country has also proposed to build a rail network in Nepal.
> 
> The proposal of the Indian Railways, submitted last week, indicates a 10-year construction timeframe for the Bilaspur-Manali-Leh project at an estimated cost of Rs 22,500 crore (Rs 225 billion). Bilaspur and Manali are in Himachal Pradesh while Leh is the capital of Ladakh in Jammu and Kashmir.
> 
> The Railways have spent Rs 72 lakh (Rs 7.2 million) to conduct the five-month-long survey for the project. The exercise was carried out in March this year.
> 
> Last February, the Prime Ministers Office (PMO) sent us a reference for conducting the survey. The Railways will forward the survey findings to the PMO and will seek funding of the scheme as a national project, a senior railway ministry official said on condition of anonymity.
> 
> The army top brass has approved of the proposal. The Bilaspur-Manali-Leh rail link can act as a vital alternative route for combat equipment transit on the eastern borders, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Shimla-based Army Training Command, Lt. Gen. A.S. Lamba told mediapersons on October 2.
> 
> Chief of the Army Staff General Deepak Kapoor is also reported to have endorsed the scheme for an all-weather rail link to Indias eastern frontier.
> 
> Trans-Himalayan Railway Private Limited, a subsidiary of the Delhi-based ICC Holdings, has pitched in with an alternative proposal to implement the scheme under the Public-Private Partnership mode at a cost of Rs 1.15 lakh crore (Rs 1.15 trillion) over eight years.
> 
> India follows China track, plans rail link along border- Hindustan Times



10 year time frame, what the hell
We cant afford such long construction schedules.


----------



## indiatech

blueoval79 said:


> *India follows China track, plans rail link along border*
> 
> On Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs advice, the Indian Railways has completed a reconnaissance survey of the ambitious 497-km Bilaspur-Manali-Leh rail link stretching from Himachal Pradesh to Jammu and Kashmir. Strategic link
> 
> The link has been conceived as a measure to neutralise Chinas strategic advantage along the Sino-Indian border. China has completed its 3,900-km Beijing-Lhasa rail link and is pushing ahead with seven other railroad projects adjoining the Indian border.
> 
> China has announced plans to extend rail connectivity to its last outpost at Ruili, adjoining its border with Myanmar, news reports from Beijing said.
> 
> In next three years, China proposes to build 5,000 km of rail links, with emphasis on establishing connectivity in the Tibetan Autonomous Region. The country has also proposed to build a rail network in Nepal.
> 
> The proposal of the Indian Railways, submitted last week, indicates a 10-year construction timeframe for the Bilaspur-Manali-Leh project at an estimated cost of Rs 22,500 crore (Rs 225 billion). Bilaspur and Manali are in Himachal Pradesh while Leh is the capital of Ladakh in Jammu and Kashmir.
> 
> The Railways have spent Rs 72 lakh (Rs 7.2 million) to conduct the five-month-long survey for the project. The exercise was carried out in March this year.
> 
> Last February, the Prime Ministers Office (PMO) sent us a reference for conducting the survey. The Railways will forward the survey findings to the PMO and will seek funding of the scheme as a national project, a senior railway ministry official said on condition of anonymity.
> 
> The army top brass has approved of the proposal. The Bilaspur-Manali-Leh rail link can act as a vital alternative route for combat equipment transit on the eastern borders, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Shimla-based Army Training Command, Lt. Gen. A.S. Lamba told mediapersons on October 2.
> 
> Chief of the Army Staff General Deepak Kapoor is also reported to have endorsed the scheme for an all-weather rail link to Indias eastern frontier.
> 
> Trans-Himalayan Railway Private Limited, a subsidiary of the Delhi-based ICC Holdings, has pitched in with an alternative proposal to implement the scheme under the Public-Private Partnership mode at a cost of Rs 1.15 lakh crore (Rs 1.15 trillion) over eight years.
> 
> India follows China track, plans rail link along border- Hindustan Times



10 years mean it will be 15 if it is not executed by Konkan railway.

Someone needs to go and kick the butt of the planners to make them realize the hopelessness they are heading to. 

Where is railway line for Arunachal ? The planners are ready procure light tanks to meve them through roads instead of building railways.

Whay not increase the upper assam lines straight into arunachal ? It would save those dangerous boat rides and serve as a defence line.


----------



## ebungo

indiatech said:


> 10 years mean it will be 15 if it is not executed by Konkan railway.
> 
> Someone needs to go and kick the butt of the planners to make them realize the hopelessness they are heading to.
> 
> Where is railway line for Arunachal ? The planners are ready procure light tanks to meve them through roads instead of building railways.
> 
> Whay not increase the upper assam lines straight into arunachal ? It would save those dangerous boat rides and serve as a defence line.



Good point ,just see the time it consume to construct the broad gauge line in cachar district of assam and still now constructing
did not know when will completed .


----------



## indiatech

It took us 50 years to make the second BG line to assam after independence. Meanwhile the whole state is otherwise well connected by the british assam raiway company since 1880 which was so effective in WW2 because there were no train lines in south china from their ports in east.



My question is that the railway with such a huge cash deposit , cheapest labour and world open to offer technologies, what on earth is it going to take 10 years ? 3 sanghai can be built in 10 years.

Momota didi will keep introducing trains to sealdah , tufan express, bizli express , typhoon express blah blah at 80 KMPH all throughout her 5 years and then fight elections again. Ram vilash paswan Babu and Nitish Babu did nothing other than taking trains to all villages of bihar to be looted and railway assets stolen. Look at the Hazipur station . All Marble flooring which even some western countries can also dream. Why would Momota didi reject high speed trains between metro and T2 cities in the railway busget ? 

Whats going to happen to us. whats going to happen to India. Some don't want to change and are happy to have leaders leading us nowhere. f****** mentality.


----------



## blueoval79

*The DRDOs Armament Research and Development Establishment has a road map ready for smarter futuristic products.*


A DRDO centre in Pune that is proud of its varied accomplishments is the Armament Research and Development Establishment (ARDE). Its most visible success stories are INSAS (Indian Small Arms System) rifles, Pinaka, the deadly multi-barrel rocket launcher (MBRL), and warheads for missiles and torpedoes, but it also has road maps for futuristic products such as guided rockets and precision-guided munition.

Anil M. Datar, Director (ARDE), said: The ARDE has successfully completed the Pinaka project. It is in production now. The Army has ordered Pinaka systems worth Rs.1,300 crore for two regiments. Each regiment will have 18 launchers and associated vehicles. Pinaka is a major achievement of ours.

*Pinaka*

A Pinaka MBRL, that is, a single launcher built on a Tatra truck, has two pods of six rockets each. Six launchers constitute a battery. The Army generally deploys a battery that has a total of 72 rockets. All the 72 rockets can be fired in 44 seconds, taking out an area of 1 sq km. Each launcher can fire in a different direction too. The system has the flexibility to fire all the rockets in one go or only a few.

This is possible because we have provided a computer for fire control, said Datar. There is a command post linking together all the six launchers in a battery. Each launcher has an individual computer, which enables it to function autonomously in case it gets separated from the other five vehicles in a war.

K.J. Daniel, Project Director, Pinaka, calls it a system and explains how massive each system is. A Pinaka battery has six launchers, six loader vehicles, six replenishment vehicles, two vehicles for ferrying the command post and a vehicle for carrying the meteorological radar, which will provide data on winds. Today, we have orders for two regiments. In the future, we will have orders for 12 regiments, said Daniel.

*INSAS rifle*


Daksh, the robot developed by R&DE(E) for handling improvised explosive devices.
Developing the INSAS rifle with 5.56-mm calibre was another big achievement for the ARDE. It went into production in 1993. And about 1 million INSAS rifles have been inducted into the Army so far. In fact, INSAS is a family of arms and ammunition, comprising a rifle and a light machine gun. The firing capabilities of the weapons are enhanced by daylight telescope and night vision. With the Army keen on having more effective ammunition for a short range of 200 metres, the ARDE busied itself with designing such ammunition. The first phase of trials is complete and the second phase will begin in October.

The ARDE will soon build Pinaka rockets with a longer range of 60 km compared with the present 40 km and make them smarter too. These rockets will have a combination of inertial guidance systems and global positioning systems. Datar described such guided rockets as something between ordinary rockets and missiles. Missiles are expensive because they have precise guidance systems. In the next five years, we will have guided rockets. This is a cheaper way to meet the challenge of getting at high-value targets with high accuracy. In the future, we may go for rocket systems with a 120-km range, Datar said.

The ARDE, which produced the gun barrel for Indias main battle tank Arjun, is now coming up with a special type of ammunition called Fin Stabilised Armour Piercing Discarding Sabot (FSAPDS) with a calibre of 120 mm. The FSAPDS will also be developed for T-72 and T-90 tanks, which have guns of different calibres. The FSAPDS has already been developed for the infantry combat vehicle (ICV), which needed ammunition with a 40-mm calibre. The ARDE is now on the job of developing it with 30-mm calibre for the futuristic ICV.

The canopy severance system (CSS) for fighter aircraft in trouble is a different kettle of fish. When there is an emergency on board a jet fighter, the pilot has to eject through the canopy overhead without getting hurt. This requires breaking the canopy to make a path for the pilot. This is called CSS and the clean-cut is achieved by power cartridges that function with precise timings and pressure. Since the IAF has aircraft acquired from Russia, France and the United Kingdom, the ARDE developed indigenous power cartridges for them so that the IAF will not be dependent on these aircraft manufacturers for cartridges. The ARDE has developed 62 types of power cartridges, matching the performance of the original cartridges. This is a service that the IAF acknowledges, said ARDE officials.

*Warheads & anti-tank ammunition*

Developing warheads for missiles and torpedoes is an area of core competence of the centre. All missiles  Agni, Prithvi, Trishul, Akash and Nag  developed by the DRDO have warheads made by the ARDE. It is working on futuristic warheads, such as aimable warheads or those with fragment generators. It recently developed a 450-kg high-speed, low-drag bomb, which was a complete indigenisation of the Russian variety and with added lethality.

The ARDE personnel are happy that the Army has placed orders for an innovative anti-tank ammunition developed by them. It gets initiated only when a battle tank passes over it, and not a truck or a car. Its sense of discrimination is based on seismic and magnetic sensors. Datar explained: We have collected signatures of different kinds of vehicles, what kind of vibrations they create when they move. The data is fed into the munitions system. When a tank is moving, it will provide a signature. The processor tries to match it with the stored signatures. If it matches, it gives a signal and the munition explodes.

An important area where the ARDE will focus on is precision-guided munition. It will develop guided artillery shells or gun-fired ammunition. The first of such precision-guided munition will be cannon-launched.

Bang on target


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: New Indian Military Vehicles





VIPER, a fast moving attack vehicle and DHRUV, an armoured troop carrier, both developed by Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions, are among a lot of armoured vehicles developed indigenously by the Indian private sector that will be on display at the INDEC 2009 homeland security expo in Delhi next week.


----------



## sudhir007

Can somebody tellme when comprehensive (T-90 vs Arjun) trail conduct. coze old report says that trail conduct in oct ??? any news about this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## sudhir007

DRDO develops new guns for armed forces

With the armed and state police forces looking to procure close-quarter combat guns in the post 26/11 security scenario, DRDO has come up with a 5.56 mm calibre Modern Sub-Machine Carbine (MSMC) and is expecting it to be inducted in the army soon.

Developed by DRDO's Pune-based Armaments Research and Development Establishment (ARDE), MSMC will be sent for final field trials to the army in December, DRDO officials said.
The previous three trials of the gun were carried out at Army's Infantry School in Mhow and have been quite successful in meeting their requirements, they said.

Carbine is a lightweight compact semi-automatic gun with a small barrel and fires rapidly and is suitable for close quarter combats. 

At present, the Indian Army Special Forces have Israeli-made Tavor and Uzi guns and the paramilitary forces use German-made MP-5 guns. 

Commenting on the main features of the gun, the officials
said the MSMC has the potential of being "weapon of choice" for the Special Forces and quick-reaction teams operating against terrorists in urban and semi-urban backdrop. 

The MSMC has ambidextrous features and soldiers would be able to fire it with one hand also, officials said.

Size of the gun can also be adjusted according to different situations in which the troops operate, they said.

MSMC is an off-shoot of the Indian Small Arms System (INSAS) family of weapons, which was an attempt to produce small arms indigenously. Prior to developing the MSMC, DRDO was working on an INSAS Carbine but the programme was shelved after the army issued new requirements for the gun.


----------



## marcos98

*Nsg queues up for Stinger stun gun ,ITBP for Nighthawk*
Why kill, when you can capture and get them to sing like Kasab?&#8221; reads the advertisement for Stinger &#8212; a non-lethal stun gun that appears to have caught the imagination of the country&#8217;s top security forces, including the National Security Guard (NSG), at the ongoing Indesec Expo 2009. This sleek gun, which the FBI uses, is actually proving to be quite a head-turner at the Expo.

&#8220;Many security agencies, including the NSG, have shown interest in procuring the Stinger,&#8221; said Vandit Aneja of Kommlabs Dezign, a Noida-based company promoting this US made gun in India. However, what is acting as a dampener is the fact that India doesn&#8217;t have a licensing policy for non-lethal weapons which, in turn, has prevented the introduction of Stinger-like guns, which can incapacitate without actually killing the target, in the country.


Other star attractions at the Indesec Expo are a micro UAV that can be launched from the shoulder to conduct surveillance and reconnaissance missions in dense forest and vast tracts of inaccessible areas and heavily armoured &#8220;bomb and mine-proof&#8221; vehicles that can move unhindered in heavily mined areas. Little wonder, India&#8217;s security establishment is turning up in droves to see and explore what is on offer in the security bazaar. NSG Director General N P S Aulakh, for one, was seen visiting a host of these stalls on Monday, checking out a variety of security gadgets and equipment on display.

While the NSG is learnt to have shown interest in the Stinger, that could come in handy for the commandos of this elite force during anti-hijack operations, senior officials of the Indo-Tibetan Border Police (ITBP), the Border Security Force (BSF) and Maharashtra&#8217;s Anti-Terrorism Squad (ATS) have evinced keen interest in Nighthawk MAV (micro aerial vehicle) that can travel a 10-km distance in an hour&#8217;s time, conduct surveillance and reconnaissance activity over a designated area. In fact, sources said the ITBP, which mans the India-China border, is looking to procure at least three Nighthawk MAVs.

&#8220;Weighing less than a kilo, the Nighthawk can be launched from the operator&#8217;s shoulder,&#8221; said Shulin Nishant of MDI Incorporated, the company promoting the Nighthawk, a device that has already elicited queries from the DRDO, the West Bengal Police, the Gujarat Maritime Board and the Counter Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School in Mizoram. Nighthawk, in fact, is now being billed as a device that can be of immense utility in the Naxal-hit areas.



Similarly, Kanpur-based Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions has lined up three variants of armoured vehicles &#8212; the blast and mine-proof vehicle Drona, the fast moving attack vehicle Viper and the armoured troop carrier Dhruv . &#8220;We have supplied Drona to the Karnataka Special Task Force and VIPER to the CISF. We have got enquiries from the NSG, the Army and the CRPF,&#8221; Shri Lakshmi&#8217;s Col (Retd) K R Bhatnagar said. The company is trying hard to sell these vehicles to paramilitary forces engaged in fighting the Naxals. Costing close to Rs 70 lakh per piece, these armoured vehicles are being manufactured at Rahsupur near Kanpur, following a technology transfer from a US-based company.


----------



## brahmastra

What is this?


----------



## brahmastra

*Third battalion of Naga regiment be raised soon*

Dimapur: A third battalion of the Ranikhet based Naga Regiment would be raised with 50 per cent of the recruitment to comprise Naga boys like the existing two battalions, which has earned accolades during the Kargil war. 

Stating this, GoC of the armys 3 Corps Lt Gen N K Singh told newsmen yesterday that in the recent past the army raised two infantry battalions of Territorial Army, one exclusively with Naga boys and another with youths recruited from the North-east.



He said there was tremendous enthusiasm among the youth of the region to join the armed forces and a large number of them had joined paramilitary forces in recent years. 

The general also said that the ministry has taken a decision to raise an ecological battalion in the region on the lines of the one in Himachal Pradesh, but a final decision has not been taken on how and where it would be raised and the nature of it work. "But it is in the pipeline." 

With recent addition of Dibrugarh based 2 Mountain Division, the 3 Corps now look after security of Tripura, Mizoram, Manipur, Nagaland, south Assam and parts of Arunachal Pradesh making it countrys largest Corps in terms of geography.

Lt Gen Singh claimed there was marked improvement in law and order in all states under his jurisdiction except some trouble in Manipur, saying security forces and the state government were working to restore normalcy in Imphal valley.


----------



## indiatech

*New Army division to be raised in Nagaland *

Notwithstanding the much better infrastructure and road connectivity on the Chinese side of the frontier in Arunachal Pradesh, the Army exudes confidence to tackle any eventuality even as a new Army division is being raised in Nagaland.

In security parlance, infrastructure has a different connotation and road connectivity is only one aspect of preparedness. We are very confident today. We have come a long way since 1962 (when China invaded India), and in 1967 (Nathu La operation) the Army responded very well. Our preparedness is very much at place, said GoC 3 Corps, Lieutenant General NK Singh.

The 3 Corps, besides looking after Nagaland, Manipur, Tripura, Mizoram and North Cachar Hills of Assam, also takes care of east Arunachal Pradesh after the Upper Assam-based 2 Mountain Division was put under its command in May this year. When asked about reports on the much better infrastructure on Chinese side across the McMohan Line in Arunachal Pradesh, the Army commander said the terrain was not as difficult on the other side of the frontier as on the Indian side in Arunachal Pradesh. The terrain has both advantages and disadvantages. Our confidence is certainly in place, he added.

He informed a new division of the Army was being raised in Nagaland at Jakhama near Kohima, an overnight journey away from Arunachal Pradesh. The new division will also add teeth to the counter insurgency operation both in Nagaland and North Cachar Hill district in Assam.

The 3 Corps already has two Army divisions  57 Mountain Division based at Limakhong in Manipur, and 2 Mountain Division at Upper Assam - while a large number of Assam Rifles battalions are under its operational command.

The new division is being raised in Nagaland even as the Centre is preparing to offer a broad-based political package next month for resolution of the decades-old Naga political conflict taking rebel groups NSCN-IM, NSCN-K, the public and Church on board.


----------



## ejaz007

*US offers to help India modernise armed forces*

* Envoy says strong Indo-US ties crucial to meeting regional security challenges

NEW DELHI: The US has offered to help India in its efforts to modernise its armed forces. US Ambassador Timothy J Roemer said on Monday that strengthening defence ties between the two countries was part of a broader strategic partnership, derived from shared national security interests.

He said a strong, strategic relationship between the US and India was important to addressing regional security challenges such as maintaining peace, security, and stability and responding to regional humanitarian crises and natural disasters. The envoy was talking to reporters as around 1,000 military personnel from the Indian and US armies participated in joint exercises named Yudh Abhyas in Babina base near Agra.

India has recently ordered six American C-130J aircraft for its special forces operations which would be based at the Hindon Air Base near the capital. The US envoy said a proposal to purchase C-17 aircraft was also being considered by the Indian Defence Ministry. Should you (India) decide to acquire these aircraft  and I hope you will  we will do everything we can to assist you in expanding your strategic lift capability, Roemer said. The C-130J Super Hercules is an American four-engine turboprop military transport aircraft manufactured by Lockheed Martin capable of carrying 20 tonnes or 92 fully-armed airborne troops. The C-17 Globemaster is a large military transport aircraft manufactured by Boeing, which is capable of carrying 75 tonnes or 135 troops.

This years military exercises feature 17 Stryker vehicles  the largest deployment outside Iraq and Afghanistan for the US Pacific Rim forces. iftikhar gilani

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## gogbot

ejaz007 said:


> *US offers to help India modernise armed forces*
> 
> * Envoy says strong Indo-US ties crucial to meeting regional security challenges
> 
> NEW DELHI: The US has offered to help India in its efforts to modernise its armed forces. US Ambassador Timothy J Roemer said on Monday that strengthening defence ties between the two countries was part of a broader strategic partnership, derived from shared national security interests.
> 
> He said a strong, strategic relationship between the US and India was important to addressing regional security challenges such as maintaining peace, security, and stability and responding to regional humanitarian crises and natural disasters. The envoy was talking to reporters as around 1,000 military personnel from the Indian and US armies participated in joint exercises named Yudh Abhyas in Babina base near Agra.
> 
> India has recently ordered six American C-130J aircraft for its special forces operations which would be based at the Hindon Air Base near the capital. The US envoy said a proposal to purchase C-17 aircraft was also being considered by the Indian Defence Ministry. Should you (India) decide to acquire these aircraft  and I hope you will  we will do everything we can to assist you in expanding your strategic lift capability, Roemer said. The C-130J Super Hercules is an American four-engine turboprop military transport aircraft manufactured by Lockheed Martin capable of carrying 20 tonnes or 92 fully-armed airborne troops. The C-17 Globemaster is a large military transport aircraft manufactured by Boeing, which is capable of carrying 75 tonnes or 135 troops.
> 
> This years military exercises feature 17 Stryker vehicles  the largest deployment outside Iraq and Afghanistan for the US Pacific Rim forces. iftikhar gilani
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



Where in this article is US offering Help.

They just be selling us their toys. 

They haven't gone into a JV with India over anything as of yet.
how can you say US is helping India Modernize its armed forces.

India is getting no help, its paying for every god dam thing it gets.

Russia and India have more JV alone, than all US sales to India.
The must advanced System offered to India by US is the F/A-18 IN
whilst India and Russia are building a 5th gen Fighter.


----------



## gogbot

self delete


----------



## marcos98

*Delhi's 505 EME Workshop overhauls the first T-90*

The first T-90 tank to be overhauled in India was flagged off last week in Delhi.
Two T-90 tanks were subjected to extensive accelerated user cum reliability trials by the Army and fed to 505 Army Base Workshop for overhaul in 2009. A team of three officers and 26 technicians trained in India and abroad completed the overhaul of the first tank in 214 days demonstrating the capability to undertake the complex task within the country. The overhaul carried out at a cost of Rs 4 Crores gives a life extension of about 15 years to the tank and saves the exchequer Rs 14 Crore.

Induction into the Indian Army started in Feb 2002 with 310 tanks in the first phase. Over the time the T-90 tanks will replace the 2400 odd T-72 tanks which currently form the mainstay of the armoured formations .


----------



## sudhir007

Bullet Proof Patka, Bullet Proof Helmet (PASGT), Bullet Proof Products, Aromoured Vehicles, Bullet proof Cars, Bullet Proof Vans, Bullet Proof Jackets, Bullet Proof Morcha, Bullet Proof Podium,Bullet Proof Products, Bullet Proof Lecture Stand, Bullet

SECURE Mobile (India) is the sole proprietor of the design in respect of Bullet Proof PATKA (Safety Head Gear), which is duly registered with the patent Office, Govt. of India under Registration No. 170699 and 170700, which are valid, subsisting and in force. Thus, SECURE have the sole right of manufacturing and marketing the PATKA in the country.

SECURE is only the Manufacturer & Supplier of PATKA to Northern and Eastern Command (Indian Army).

The PATKA are available for Soldiers and Officers. Having protection for 9 mm at rear from 10 mtrs. And from 25 mtrc. AK47 or SLR at forehead. The weight of PATKA will be approx. 1.4 kg to 1.7 kg.

However, SECURE R&D is doing its best to reduce the weight and giving more protection area for lower and higher velocity bullets as well as for fragments of Artillery and Bomb Shell.

We, at SECURE have developed another model of PATKA (2110M modified) using anti corrosive coating with Steel Band which has an added feature of Steel Band corrosive productions not are in the Secure 2110 Secure 2111 PATKA models would also have add on for Ear & Neck protection against 9 mm and 17 grain Steel fragments of Bomb and Artillery Shells, as also against all kinds of Improvised Explosive Devices (IED). 

If you don't find what you are looking for in this catalogue that does not mean it is not available. We are capable of modifying and designing to meet the specifications and exact customer's requirements, whether it be just a minor adjustment or major alteration.

SECURE-2110 Model, Bullet Proof PATKA (Steel Plane) for AK-47 at Front and 9 mm, at Rear.

SECURE-2110 M (Modified) Model, Bullet Proof PATKA (Steel Plane) with Specially Anti Corrosive coating for AK-47 At Front and 9 mm, at rear.

SECURE-2111 Model, Bullet Proof PATKA (Steel Plane) for AK-47 at Front and 9 mm, at rear & 9 mm protection with Kevlar Padding at Neck & Ear.


----------



## marcos98

Mahindra Satyam inks defence tech deal with Saab

Mahindra Satyam Ltd said on Tuesday that it won an IT outsourcing contract from Swedish defence and aerospace firm Saab to develop applications and technology solutions in India for the global defence and security market.

In a deal valued at around $300 million, Mahindra Satyam and Saab will jointly address the battlefield management system for the Indian army, the company said in a statement. The contract is spread over a period of five years.

Mahindra Satyam said that it has already initiated the setting up of a centre of excellence for network centric warfare (CoE-NCW) which will offer comprehensive skills and a repository of tools, systems, middleware, integration platforms and system showcases in the field of NCW.

The company through the CoE hopes to tap the high potential market for nationwide security, for which the Indian government has large investment plans. ''This relationship will jumpstart our foray in mission critical areas of defence. Our commitment in the domestic market will be reaffirmed by this collaboration and also set the stage to enter uncharted territories in the global arena,'' said C P Gurnani, chief executive of Mahindra Satyam.

The centre, which will be accessible to both the partners, is for mission critical applications and command, control, communications, computers, and intelligence solutions for global opportunities. The capabilities of the centre will also span areas of homeland security to provide end to end security solutions.

''We view this relationship with Mahindra Satyam as a strategic meeting of two highly skilled teams believing in technical and engineering excellence,'' said &#197;ke Svensson, President and chief executive of Saab.

Mahindra Satyam, which counts Citigroup, GE, GlaxoSmithKline, Cisco Systems Inc and Nissan among its top five clients, has over 430 clients now. Over the last four months, the company gained over 32 new customers including some large clients.

Satyam was acquired by Pune based IT services firm Tech Mahindra in April, after the firm's defamed founder B Ramalinga Raju confessed to perpetrating India's biggest corporate fraud. Customer confidence took a knock after Raju's confession.

The company is attempting to regain contracts and enter into new strategic alliances to turn-around, even as its accounts are in the process of being re-stated.


----------



## marcos98

self delete


----------



## gogbot

marcos98 said:


> Mahindra Satyam inks defence tech deal with Saab
> 
> Mahindra Satyam Ltd said on Tuesday that it won an IT outsourcing contract from Swedish defence and aerospace firm Saab to develop applications and technology solutions in India for the global defence and security market.
> 
> In a deal valued at around $300 million, Mahindra Satyam and Saab will jointly address the battlefield management system for the Indian army, the company said in a statement. The contract is spread over a period of five years.
> 
> Mahindra Satyam said that it has already initiated the setting up of a centre of excellence for network centric warfare (CoE-NCW) which will offer comprehensive skills and a repository of tools, systems, middleware, integration platforms and system showcases in the field of NCW.
> 
> The company through the CoE hopes to tap the high potential market for nationwide security, for which the Indian government has large investment plans. ''This relationship will jumpstart our foray in mission critical areas of defence. Our commitment in the domestic market will be reaffirmed by this collaboration and also set the stage to enter uncharted territories in the global arena,'' said C P Gurnani, chief executive of Mahindra Satyam.
> 
> The centre, which will be accessible to both the partners, is for mission critical applications and command, control, communications, computers, and intelligence solutions for global opportunities. The capabilities of the centre will also span areas of homeland security to provide end to end security solutions.
> 
> ''We view this relationship with Mahindra Satyam as a strategic meeting of two highly skilled teams believing in technical and engineering excellence,'' said Åke Svensson, President and chief executive of Saab.
> 
> Mahindra Satyam, which counts Citigroup, GE, GlaxoSmithKline, Cisco Systems Inc and Nissan among its top five clients, has over 430 clients now. Over the last four months, the company gained over 32 new customers including some large clients.
> 
> Satyam was acquired by Pune based IT services firm Tech Mahindra in April, after the firm's defamed founder B Ramalinga Raju confessed to perpetrating India's biggest corporate fraud. Customer confidence took a knock after Raju's confession.
> 
> The company is attempting to regain contracts and enter into new strategic alliances to turn-around, even as its accounts are in the process of being re-stated.



Is this deal, the first to be Inked following the new defense procurement plan(DPP) ?

It sounds a lot like it is.


----------



## sudhir007

*Army warms up to Akash missile*

India&#8217;s long-criticised Akash anti-aircraft missile is now blazing towards success. Its counterparts in the DRDO&#8217;s Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme, the Prithvi and Agni ballistic missiles, were on target from the start; the anti-tank Nag missile will also enter service shortly; the Trishul short-range anti-aircraft missile was abandoned unceremoniously. Now, after years of rejection from the military, the Akash is being accepted as a world-class missile.

The IAF&#8217;s order last year for two Akash squadrons &#8212; dismissed by sceptics as a face-saving burial for the Akash programme &#8212; has just been doubled with a fresh IAF order for 16 more launchers that will be stationed in northeast India. And now, Business Standard has accessed even better news for the Akash programme: the Indian Army is considering ordering several Akash squadrons for its ground forces.

The DRDO&#8217;s Chief Controller for R&D, Prahlada, has confirmed that the army is displaying fresh interest in the Akash. Asked for details, Prahlada told Business Standard, &#8220;I cannot say whether the army is interested in the Akash for its strike corps, or for another role. In any case, the Akash is a mobile system that is suitable for various roles.&#8221;

But protecting fast-moving tank columns from enemy fighters is what the Akash does best. For years the DRDO laboured to fit the entire Akash system &#8212; including radars, missile launchers and command centres &#8212; into T-72 tanks. This provided the Akash with the cross-country mobility to advance deep into enemy territory along with Indian Army strike corps, shooting down enemy fighters at ranges as far out as 25 kilometres.

Planned as a replacement for the army&#8217;s obsolescent Russian SAM-6 Kvadrat, the heart of an Akash missile battery is the Hyderabad-developed Rajendra phased-array radar that tracks up to 64 enemy fighter aircraft simultaneously, in a radius of 60 kilometres. The mobile command centre selects up to four of the most threatening air targets, and two Akash missiles are fired at each from the T-72 based Akash launchers, which move alongside. The Rajendra radar continuously guides the missiles, eventually &#8220;flying&#8221; them smack into the enemy fighters.

Theoretically, a &#8220;ripple&#8221; of two Akash missiles has a 99 per cent chance of shooting down a modern fighter aircraft. Practically, however, in 9 live Akash trials so far, all 9 missiles that were fired hit their targets. Videos of the firing trials, witnessed by Business Standard, show the Akash missiles smashing their targets into tiny fragments at ranges beyond 20 kilometres.

The DRDO has taken 20 years to develop the cross-country mobile, tank-mounted version of the Akash missile system that the army is now interested in. Criticism of this delay has been vocal, but the DRDO counters by pointing to the quality of its product: the Akash, says the DRDO, is the only system of its kind available globally.

A top DRDO scientist at the missile complex in Hyderabad points out, &#8220;Western countries like France, which make missiles in the technological league of the Akash, don&#8217;t mount the entire system on a tank, something that the Indian Army insists on. Only the Russians build tank-mounted missile systems, but their missile technology is far inferior to that of the Akash. All that the Russians can offer today is the next generation of the Kvadrat.&#8221;

The defence PSU, Bharat Electronics Limited, is the nodal production agency for the Akash missile system, supported by a broad consortium of Indian public and private sector manufacturers who contribute components and sub-systems. Bharat Dynamics Limited manufactures the solid-fuel, two-stage, ramjet Akash missile itself.

Army warms up to Akash missile IDRW.ORG

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------

*Indian tank fights doubts over performance*

The Indian army will take at least 124 of the controversial Indian-made Arjun tanks by April, according to media reports.But the army still doubts its performance as the country&#8217;s proposed main battle tank to replace hundreds of Russian-made T-90 tanks.W. Selvamurthy, head of research and development at the Defense Research and Development Organization, made the announcement, saying many of the tanks are already being manufactured and getting readied for delivery.
&#8220;All of them will get inducted into the armed forces in March and April,&#8221; Selvamurthy said in a report in the Times of India newspaper. &#8220;Other organizations are also giving us orders.&#8221;He was speaking at the valedictory function of a training course at the Defense Institute of Advanced Technology at Girinagar, near the city of Pune.The DRDO project manages the Arjun, which has been designed and is being made by Combat Vehicles Research and Development Establishment at Avadi, in the state of Tamil Nadu.
But the project has been 35 years in the making, and getting the first batch operational has been a battle in itself, lasting a decade, according to a report in the Hindustan Times newspaper last May.Around 45 examples are already being used by the army, said the report. Yet the vehicle faces extensive comparative trials with the T-90s to see just how much the military can depend on it.The Hindustan Times article said the Arjun was plagued with a number of major problems concerning its fire control system, suspension and poor mobility due to its excessive weight, coming in at just under 60 tons. The T-90s weigh in at around 45 tons.
Performance issues rose as early as 2000 prompting the army to begin ordering the T-90s instead of waiting for improvements to, and delivery of, Arjun tanks.More than 390 T-90s were ordered in 2001, and last November another 347 were ordered. Also, as part of the deal, the Avadi Heavy Vehicles Factory in India has begun the licensed manufacture of another 1,000 T-90S tanks. The army is also upgrading nearly 700 T-72 tanks.
In July 2008 the army said it needs nearly 1,800 dependable tanks to replace the older Russian T-55 and T-72 tanks. This will be met through the progressive induction of 1,657 Russian-origin T-90S tanks and 124 Arjuns.The Arjun measures just under 33 feet long and 12 feet wide. Armor is a Kanchan steel-composite sandwich development. A 1,400hp diesel engine gives it an operational range of 280 miles with a speed of 45 mph on roads and 25 mph cross-country.
The 120mm rifled main turret gun can fire the LAHAT anti-tank missile. Secondary armaments are a MAG 7.62mm Tk715 coaxial machine gun and an HCB 12.7mm AA machine gun.Indian media reported in May 2008 that the tank was found to have low accuracy, frequent breakdown of power packs and problems with the gun barrel. Details of failures during trials were embarrassingly noted in question-and-answer times by ministers and elected representatives in the nation&#8217;s parliament, the Lok Sabha.
The DRDO said it needs to have up to 300 rolling off the production line in order to see where all the performance issues lie. It wants the army to eventually take at least 500 tanks before any serious upgrades can be considered.The Arjun tank is named after one of the main characters of the Indian epic poem the Mahabharata. The discussion of life and karma is the longest epic poem in the world, being roughly 10 times the length of the Iliad and Odyssey combined.
The Arjun news comes just after the end of a joint exercise by the Singapore armed Forces and the Indian army in Devlali, India. Soldiers from the 23rd and 24th Battalion, Singapore Artillery, and the Indian army&#8217;s 283 Field Regiment took part.The exercise, which included live firing of the SAF&#8217;s FH-88 Howitzer guns and 155mm Battery guns from the Indian army, was the fifth in the Agni Warrior series. It began on Oct. 9 and ended Oct. 26.

*Indian tank fights doubts over performance IDRW.ORG*


----------



## ejaz007

*India acquires upgraded $1.1 bln Israeli air defences *
Updated at: 2300 PST, Monday, November 09, 2009 


NEW DELHI: Israel has signed a $1.1 billion contract to supply an upgraded tactical air defence system to India, with delivery expected by 2017, an Israeli official said on Monday.

The sale of the Barak-8 systems came as India's army chief, General Deepak Kapoor, held high-level talks in Israel, India's biggest defence supplier.

Made by state-owned Israel Aerospace Industries Ltd., the Barak-8 is designed for use aboard ships and can shoot down incoming missiles, planes and drones. The most advanced version can be also deployed on land, the Israeli official said.

India has already acquired an earlier generation of the Barak system, the official said.

The Barak-8 contract was signed in April, and delivery of the systems will take place "over the next six to eight years".

The Indian embassy in Tel Aviv had no immediate comment. 

India acquires upgraded $1.1 bln Israeli air defences


----------



## sudhir007

The hills have eyes

No room to blink on Indo-Pak border as Taliban threat looms

By Syed Nazakat/Rak ki Haveli Post, LoC

In a mud-and-thatch-roof bunker on the mountain, Indian soldiers are getting ready for night patrol. A havildar peers over the sandbags of the machinegun pit. A Pakistani bunker can be seen on a hilltop. A muddy stretch of farmland lies divided into many fields. A few yards away is a Pakistani village where the only concrete building is the mosque. Soldiers at the bunker cannot see beyond the Haji Peer Pass of Pakistan.

It&#8217;s dark. The unit commander and eight soldiers set out on foot to patrol the border fence. &#8220;While on patrol don&#8217;t talk, don&#8217;t use torch, and don&#8217;t mess around,&#8221; he orders. Some soldiers use night-vision goggles, others their bare eyes. Pakistani snipers wearing night-vision glasses can see the glow of a cigarette a mile away. &#8220;They will watch as you lift the cigarette to your mouth and figure out where your head is. Then you are gone,&#8221; says the officer. 

High on these mountains near the Line of Control in Jammu&#8217;s Poonch sector, the Army keeps round-the-clock vigil, braving daily confrontations with infiltrators, and the biting cold at night. A barbed wire fence that snakes through the mountains divides India and Pakistan. At some places, the mountain base belongs to India, with the peak in Pakistan&#8217;s control. 

The patrol party takes a steep, slippery, narrow path cleared of mines towards the fence. Erected along steep mountainsides, the double-row concertina wire fence, 12ft high and 4-9ft wide, is connected to a network of thermal imaging devices and alarm systems. Sharp-edged metal tape and glass pieces on the ground make infiltration difficult; in some places the fence is electrified. 

On the Jammu border, the Army uses dogs, which recognise soldiers and civilians and bark at intruders. &#8220;No fence in the world can prevent movement unless there is surveillance,&#8221; says Lt Col A.K. Gopi. The brief to his unit is to be vigilant 24x7.

Forward posts on both sides of the border have names laced with humour and hatred. Indian soldiers at Rak Ki Haveli Post call Pakistan&#8217;s post a &#8216;*** post&#8217; because, as an officer said, they consider Pakistani soldiers tamed like a ***. Every border sector is divided into grids so that officers can be held accountable for movements in their designated areas. There are four to seven forward posts&#8212;each with five to eight soldiers&#8212;every kilometre. 

Army sources say infiltration attempts have risen over the past year. An officer says infiltrators were trying to enter in small groups, using GPS, cutters, insulators and folding ladders. A 50m tunnel was found at Chapriyal on the Jammu border. &#8220;This is a kind of cat-and-mouse fight. The more difficult you make the fence to cross the more new ways they [militants] try to find to sneak in,&#8221; says a soldier. Besides, the passes and folds in the mountains help the infiltrators. 

But senior military officers say the fence has reduced infiltration by 80 per cent. &#8220;Militants have become so desperate that, despite knowing it is almost impossible to cross the fence, they try it, only to get arrested or killed at the border or somewhere in the state. The average life of a militant once he enters the valley is less than a year,&#8221; says Lt Col Gopi. 

With the fighting between the Pakistan army and the Taliban rages, vigil is the word for the Indian Army. As the patrolling team returns to the bunker, a whistle goes off. It&#8217;s the turn of another team of soldiers to go out patrolling.


----------



## sudhir007

*Army looks for advanced armoured personnel carriers IDRW.ORG*

Dazzled by American eight-wheeled Stryker combat vehicles during last month&#8217;s `Yudh Abhyas&#8217; Indo-US wargames, the Army has launched

its own hunt for armoured personal carriers (APCs).

A global RFI (request for information) has been issued by Army&#8217;s additional directorate general of weapons and equipment for procuring the wheeled APCs. The plan is to acquire at least 100 APCs, to be followed by indigenous production after transfer of technology to an Indian firm.

At present, Army operates over 1,500 APCs or infantry combat vehicles called BMP-I and BMP-II, which can carry around 10 soldiers each, in its 26 mechanised infantry battalions.

It wants the new APCs to be `air-portable&#8217; in IAF&#8217;s heavy-lift aircraft and `sea-portable&#8217; in Navy&#8217;s amphibious `landing ship tanks&#8217;, apart from having advanced weaponry, night-fighting capabilities and NBC (nuclear, chemical and biological) protection.

Army&#8217;s hunt for advanced APCs comes soon after the Yudh Abhyas wargames at Babina during which US, eager to grab a major chunk of the lucrative Indian arms market, showcased its high-tech weaponry like the Stryker APCs as well as the Javelin anti-tank guided missiles (ATGMs).

Incidentally, as reported earlier, this was the largest overseas deployment of the Strykers after Iraq and Afghanistan, coming as the American soldiers did with 17 Stryker APCs.

Costing around $1.5 million apiece, the Strykers come equipped with advanced weapons, CBRN (chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear) protection and C4I (command, control, communications, computers and intelligence) systems.


----------



## sudhir007

*Indian to get anti-tank missiles from US*

India is negotiating with the Untied States to acquire state of the art Javelin anti-tank missile worth several million dollars for large-scale induction. Earlier, India was planning to purchase the Israeli anti-tank missile, Spike. But the missile failed at the trials in Rajasthan deserts. Sources here said the negotiations with the Americans were at advances stage. Both sides may seal the deal by the end of this month coinciding the Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s visit to Washington. Media reports suggest that the induction of Javelin could affect India&#8217;s indigenously developed Nag anti-tank missiles, which were cleared for production this July after two decades of trials and research. The Indian Army has ordered 443 Nag missiles and 13 missile carriers. Since the Nag was on the drawing board for several years, the army started desperately looking for new generation anti-tank missiles to penetrate modern day tanks, reports said. The Indian Army currently has old Milan missiles, a European product, and the Russian Konkours, both of which are manufactured in India under licence at the Bharat Dynamics Limited.

*http://idrw.org/?p=1610#more-1610*


----------



## RPK

*Indian Army chief's visit to Germany to boost defence ties news*

New Delhi: Indian Army chief of general staff, General Deepak Kapoor, will make a three-day visit to Germany, starting Wednesday, in a bid to strengthen defence relations between the two countries.

Gen Kapoor, currently on a four-day visit to Israel, will arrive in Germany at a time when a new coalition government under the leadership of chancellor, Angela Merkel, has just taken over the reins of power. 

As part of his visit, Gen Kapoor will hold parleys with Germany's top military leadership and discuss ways of extending cooperation between the armed forces of both the countries.

Defence relations between the two countries have been increasing in the recent past and India was also one of the organising partners in the Berlin Air Show in 2008.

The two countries have also signed a bilateral Defence Cooperation Agreement in 2006


----------



## RPK

*Lt Gen SR Ghosh to be GOC-in-C of Western Command - Chandigarh - City - The Times of India*

CHANDIGARH: Lt Gen Shankar Rajan Ghosh would be the next GOC-in-C of the Western Command headquartwered at Chandimandir. Gen Ghosh will take over 
the reign of Indian Army&#8217;s one of the most prestigious commands on December 1. 

Born at Mathura on May 22, 1952, Gen Ghosh was educated at St Joseph&#8217;s Collage, Nainital, after which he joined the National Defence Academy. He was commissioned on November 14, 1971, and immediately participated in the Indo-Pak War in Jammu and Kashmir. 

He has held very challenging and selective appointments, both in staff and command. His staff appointments include brigade major of a mountain brigade, military operation directorate at Army HQs, director manpower planning at Army HQs, brigadier general staff at Indian Military Academy, defence and military attache at Embassy of India, USA and additional DG, manpower, (planning and policy) at Army HQs. 

He is a graduate of Staff College and Higher Command course. His commands include a brigade in active sector on line of control where he was awarded Sena Medal, GOC of a division in strike corps and GOC of a strike corps. 

Ghosh would replace Lt Gen TK Sapru, who will retire on November 30 after putting in 40 years of glorious service in the Indian Army.


----------



## RPK

*Army to deploy more troops along Arunachal border: Report*

New Delhi: Apparently, in view of the growing importance of Arunachal in the Sino-Indian relationship, India is beefing up its defences along the China border in Arunachal Pradesh, reports claim on Thursday. 

Although New Delhi has not made vocal its concerns regarding China&#8217;s military build up near international borders, the report says, it wants to leave nothing to chance. 

As per reports published in a leading daily, the government is fast moving to deploy more troops along sensitive borders adjoining China especially in Arunachal Pradesh. 

The government is speeding up the process to deploy Indian Army&#8217;s 15,000 troops strong 56th division in Arunachal Pradesh within a month. 

However, on the diplomatic front, New Delhi has constantly downplayed concerns and fears that there was some thing seriously wrong between the two nuclear-powered states and that the Sino-India ties were souring slowly.


This line of thought gained more prominence after the meeting between Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and his Chinese counterpart Wen Jibao last month. 

As per the report, the Indian Army has also forwarded a Request for Information (RFI) for acquiring 300 lightweight tanks for deployment in the Northeastern states and in Jammu & Kashmir. 

Indian Army will also deploy its second division in Arunachal Pradesh in the next 12-18 months. 

The RFI send by the Indian Army has made special request for providing light tanks capable of destroying bunkers and soft-skin vehicles up to 3,000m away and equipped with armour-piercing anti-tank guided missiles and anti-aircraft machine guns.

The RFI also stipulates these tanks should &#8220;have protection against nuclear, chemical and biological warfare&#8221;. 

India has recently operationalised three airfields along the 646 km Line of Actual Control (LAC) with China, which were not used since the 1962 war with China. 

Besides, the Army and the Indo-Tibetan Border Police have also stepped up surveillance and patrolling along the LAC.


----------



## sudhir007

*MoD puts on hold dealings with 7 firms IDRW.ORG*

*MoD puts on hold dealings with 7 firms*

The defence ministry has decided to keep all dealings with the seven companies blacklisted in connection with the corruption scandal


against former Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) chairman Sudipto Ghosh &#8220;on hold&#8221; till the CBI probe into the case is completed.

As reported by TOI earlier, four of the seven companies are foreign: Israeli Military Industries (IMI), Singapore Technologies, Media Architects (Singapore) and BVT Poland. The other three are HYT Engineering, T S Kishan and Company, and R K Machine Tools.

In effect, after consulting the law ministry and the Central Vigilance Commission, MoD has ruled out leniency to any tainted firm even if the acquisition plans of the armed forces are badly affected.

The decision, for instance, has hit the Rs 1,200-crore OFB-IMI project to set up an ordnance complex of five plants at Nalanda in Bihar to manufacture propellant charges for heavy calibre artillery ammunition for Bofors howitzers and other guns.

Moreover, the Pegasus howitzer of Singapore Technologies, one of the biggest aerospace and land systems company in Asia, was the leading contender to bag the Army order for 140 air-mobile ultra-light howitzers for around Rs 2,900 crore.

The firm was also a contender in the Rs 8,000-crore project to buy 400 155mm/52-calibre towed artillery guns as well as indigenous manufacture of another 1,100 howitzers after transfer of technology.

Under the new MoD orders, even if a contract has been concluded and executed, then action will be taken against the companies on completion of the CBI probe.

&#8220;No tender will be awarded to the companies mentioned in the FIR, unless the CBI investigation clears them totally. Contracts that have been entered into or are being executed shall remain on hold,&#8221; said an official.

&#8220;If the tender process has not begun, there will be no dealing with companies mentioned in an FIR till finalisation of investigation,&#8221; he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amunhotep

*Indian Army may go for Tank-EX to avoid Arjun MBT*


Indian Army after years of testing Arjun MBT and refusing to induct them under various grounds and even openly complaining to MOD of the so called defects it had found. Army is finding it harder to refuse to induct more than 126 tanks which it has ordered, 126 Arjun MBT production is almost complete and last batch will be supplied by mid next year and Indian army still not put any further orders for the tanks yet and If fresh orders are not placed soon production line will go dry and engineers and machinery will have to be shifted to work on T-90s Tanks which is under license local production from Russian for 1000 tanks to be inducted in next decade or so , But the constant pressure from MOD and DRDO on Indian Army to put fresh orders for the Tanks might put into lime light another in house tank development which has been going on in DRDO ,Tank-EX an in house development which DRDO carried out and the first prototype which shown to public in 2002 is a modified low silhouette chassis of in-service T-72 tank and a re-engineered Arjun MBT turret. Two Tank-EX Prototype have been build by DRDO and have been given to Army for trials, Tank-EX is more of a hybrid between the Arjun tank and the T-72M1, with armor and firepower characteristics used from both models. The Tank -Ex at 47 tons is heavier than the T-72M1 (41 tons) and much lighter than the Arjun MBT, which is 58.5 tons. What started off has an upgrade package for the large older T-72 tank fleet, turnout to be new different new MBT, but on 5 July 2008 Indian Armys Director General of Mechanised Forces (DGMF) Gen. Dalip Bhardwaj rejected Tank-EX on grounds which were never made public, While Indian army has been dragging its feet over issuing fresh order of Arjun Tank. On other hand DRDO has been trying every trick in the book to get further orders, Arjun MBT has been tested and vouched by an International Tank Maker (IDF Ordnance and IMI)of its superior quality and Battlefield and combat readiness, DRDO also slated that Colombia has shown interest in buying Indias indigenous Main Battle Tank (MBT) Arjun. Recently Army has asked DRDO if modified chassis of T-90s can be integrated with Arjun MBT Turret or new improved Tank-EX can be build using the original design while DRDO thinks it is a tactics which army is using to further delay order for Arjun MBT and Army has been also looking for co-development of Next Russian MBT to kill Arjun Project for once it for all, Armies tactics are not have succeeded yet but round of talks are been held in MOD with army generals to clear their proposals. Who will win this battle of MBT is still to be seen, we can only hope in house R&D is not wasted and utilized in proper way whichever way it comes


here is the link 

Indian Army may go for Tank-EX to avoid Arjun MBT IDRW.ORG


----------



## ejaz007

*Singapore Tech Banned From Indian Gun Bid*
By vivek raghuvanshi 
Published: 12 Nov 2009 13:13


NEW DELHI - Singapore Technologies will not be allowed to participate in an Indian tender for 155mm ultra-light artillery guns because it was named in an alleged corruption scandal in June this year by India's fraud investigating agency, the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI). 

The move is the outcome of the latest circular from the Indian Defence Ministry, which does not allow tainted defense companies to participate in the procurement process pending a full CBI report, ministry sources said. 

"Where the tender process has not started, there should be no dealing with the companies in the First Information Report until finalization of the investigation," a ministry source added. 

With South African company Denel still blacklisted in India following a 2005 bribery case, Singapore Technologies was the front runner in the $1 billion tender to provide 155mm light howitzers for the Army's use in mountainous terrain.

The government has frozen the howitzer tender for now because only one bidder, BAE Systems, remains, and single-vendor defense procurements are not permitted.

In June 2009, seven companies were added to the list of those banned from Defence Ministry procurement bids: Singapore Technologies, Israel Military Industries, Poland's BVT, Singapore's Media Architects, and domestic companies HYT Engg, T.S. Kishan and R.K. Machine Tools. All seven figured in corruption charges filed against the former director-general of India's Ordnance Factory Board, Sudipta Ghosh. The Defence Ministry had blacklisted these seven companies following advice from the CBI, but the latest circular officially ends Singapore Technologies' part in the ultra-light howitzer tender.

Singapore Tech Banned From Indian Gun Bid - Defense News


----------



## sudhir007

*Reality check: Army at only 50&#37; of its capabilities*

While Pakistan is flush with funds and weapons from the United States, and China is modernising its military on a massive scale, the Indian army has presented a bleak picture of its capabilities. The army has admitted to having achieved only 50% of the capabilities required to defend the country&#8217;s borders and fight insurgency in the north-east and Jammu & Kashmir.

Worse, it will take another 20 years to achieve 100% capability to repel any act of aggression, the army has revealed in an internal assessment report submitted before members of the standing committee on defence.

According to the army&#8217;s &#8217;state of capability development&#8217; assessment, most of its arms, including the infantry, artillery and armoured, would achieve 100% capability only by around 2027.

Beijing has for long been flaunting its capabilities along the border, where it has built up all-weather infrastructure up to the last posts which are equipped with modern amenities.
The shortfall in Indian capability is attributed to the delay in the acquisition of modern systems. The report says the infantry, artillery and mechanised forces have achieved about 60% of the capability required.

The projection is worst in case of combat helicopters, where the army has achieved just 17% capability. The army believes it would achieve 100% combat chopper capability only by the end of the 14th five-year plan in 2027.

The army&#8217;s efforts at emerging as a modern military with full network-centric capability would also be achieved by 2027 &#8212; currently, the capability stands at 24%. The concept refers to integration of the army into a force sharing real-time information using several networks, improving situation awareness and fighting capabilities.

Equally worrisome is the capability of the key fighting arms of the army.

The artillery has just 52% of the total capability required to defend the country. The figure would touch 97% only by the end of 2027, the report said.

The situation is the result of a lack of any major acquisitions in artillery since the Bofors scandal in the late 1980s. Subsequent scandals involving companies such as Denel and Singapore Technologies, both of which have been blacklisted, further crippled modernisation of the artillery.

The infantry, the army admits in the report, has only achieved 65% of its capability. It will reach the 100% mark only by 2027. The infantry wants to replace its indigenous INSAS rifles, acquire night fighting capabilities, new generation anti-tank missiles and rockets, and better protection for its soldiers.

The armoured regiments have reached 71% of the capability development, the best compared to other arms. The army is producing T-90 tanks indigenously, besides inducting 126 indigenous Arjun tanks. It is also looking at night fighting capability, NBC (nuclear-biological-chemical) protection, and enhanced air manoeuvre capability.
The mechanised units of the army have achieved 62% of the required capabilities, while the engineers have achieved 60%. Special forces and para units have achieved 69% of the capabilities required.

Overall, if one were to take the average of individual arms&#8217; then the army&#8217;s &#8220;state of capability development&#8221; is just over 51%, the report says.

Next Saras prototype by 2010-end IDRW.ORG


----------



## RPK

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Tanks and carriers on army shopping list

New Delhi, Nov. 15: The Indian Army is in the market to buy hundreds of new troops carriers and tanks to reshape and re-inforce its mechanised forces, partly for deployment in high-altitude border zones and partly for counter-insurgency operations.

On the army&#8217;s shopping list are infantry combat vehicles, armoured personnel carriers and light tanks.

It has issued requests for information to buy 300 light tanks and 100 armoured personnel carriers (APCs). It expects to increase the total number of new APCs to 500 in five years.

The army is also looking to buy an unspecified number of Infantry Combat Vehicles (ICVs) to replace the Soviet-origin BMP-I and BMP-II machines. There are more than a 1,000 BMPs in service with the army&#8217;s mechanised forces.

Infantry Combat Vehicles and APCs are comparable &#8212; each is capable of carrying nine to 11 troops with equipment into an offensive. But ICVs have greater firepower. 

The Indian Army wants an ICV that can be mounted with a cannon, a machine gun and anti-tank guided missiles. 

The Strykers, deployed by the US in a joint exercise (Yudh Abhyas 09) with the Indian Army in Babina last month, are also in the sameleague. The US used Bradley fighting vehicles, now being replaced by the Strykers, in the invasion of Iraq in 2003.

An army source said the light tanks were to be deployed in high-altitude areas, particularly along the border with China. 

The army maintains a small unit of heavy T-55 and T-90 tanks in North Sikkim, near the China border.

But the heavy T-90 &#8212; the army&#8217;s main battle tank &#8212; is incapable of negotiating the hairpin bends in the mountains. Light tanks are expected to be able to perform the task better.

The army wants the light tanks for all-terrain use. It is looking to buy 200 wheeled and 100 tracked light tanks. The source said the number of tanks to be procured was likely to be increased from 300.

For all the platforms &#8212; ICVs, APCs and light tanks &#8212; the defence ministry will want to buy a small number off the shelf and insist on a transfer of technology agreement with the vendor.

The Indian Army is in the process of raising two new mountain divisions. Each division will have about 17,000 troops. The first is likely to start deployment in the Northeast, including the Arunachal border, by the end of the year.


----------



## RPK

Barracuda pitches camouflage system to Indian Army | StratPost

Saab&#8217;s unit Barracuda Camouflage has pitched its products to the Indian Army, for both vehicles as well as individual troops. The firm&#8217;s Mobile Camouflage System or MCS was tested at Suratgarh last summer, by the CVRDE (Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment), Chennai and the Defence Laboratory, Jodhpur. The CVRDE makes many of India&#8217;s armored vehicles, including the Arjun Main Battle Tank (MBT) 

While normally camouflaged tanks were spotted by six spotters over a distance of 2400 meters, vehicles with the benefit of the MCS were could only be spotted at a distance of 1600 meters. &#8220;So then the relative advantage is 800 meters,&#8221; says Naresh Ummat, Managing Director of Barracuda Camouflage.

According to Ummat, a global tender was issued in 2007. &#8220;We had to study the product and the temperatures involved. We made some preliminary fittings. We gave them three sets of mobile camouflage. While in the field it must perform with the given parameters, it must also adhere to what the company claims in the laboratory,&#8221; he says.

The Indian Army, he says, is also interested in the MCS for its T-72 and T-90 tanks. Ummat says the camouflage has already been supplied for Prithvi missiles in the Indian Army.

One feature of this camouflage system is that it works to try and bring the temperature variance of the vehicle and the surrounding environment to within four degrees Celsius.

Barracuda has also offered its individual soldier-specific Special Operations Tactical Camouflage Suiting. This system, when tested by the Indian Army&#8217;s Northern Command, denied detection to 45 meters, where ordinarily it was 200 meters. The SOTCS is also available for all kinds of terrain including jungle, snow, desert etc. &#8220;We have now been asked for laboratory tests. This should happen in the next two weeks. We should be able to get a consolidated report within a month,&#8221; says Ummat, who also expects the army to be interested in MCS systems for 30 per cent of its armored vehicles


----------



## brahmastra

Murky Competition for $2B India Howitzer Order May End Soon&#8230; Or Not


:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## ironman

rpraveenkum said:


> Barracuda pitches camouflage system to Indian Army | StratPost


----------



## RPK

*Army to get 600 avalanche victim detectors in J&K*

fullstory


Jammu, Nov 18 (PTI) With high altitude mountainous belts in the state already under heavy snowfall, army is procuring around 600 state-of-art technological equipments for its use in the avalanche prone areas of Jammu and Kashmir.

The army's northern command has already issued tenders for purchase of 600 Avalanche Victim Detector (Triple Antenna) for its use in the mountainous belts of Kashmir, Ladakh and Jammu and other vital areas in the state.

"These AVDs would be used for locating victims caught in avalanches in the mountainous belts. This is of most importance for the troops serving in the high altitude and mountainous areas," a senior officer said.

The AVDs would be available to troops serving in Kargil, Siachen, Batalik, Sonamargh, Leh, Niyoma, Tangdhar, Kupwara, Bandipora, Banihal, Warwan, Kishtwar, Baramulla, Gurez, Karen, Doda, Poonch, Mahore and Rajouri.


----------



## beckham

Scam casualty: Army Deputy Chief's posting is cancelled


In the first major fallout of an Army probe into a land scam in Darjeeling, the Ministry of Defence has cancelled the appointment of Lt Gen P K Rath, who is being investigated in the case, as Deputy Chief of Army Staff.
Sources said the Ministry has written to the Appointments Committee of the Cabinet (ACC), withdrawing the appointment of Rath as Deputy Chief due to the ongoing Court of Inquiry (CoI) into the land scam which has also brought two other serving Lt Generals under the scanner. The process to appoint a new Deputy Chief has been initiated, the sources said.

While Rath has been attached to Kolkata for the inquiry, one of the seniormost officers of the Army, Lt Gen Avadhesh Prakash, who is the Military Secretary (MS) at Army HQ, has also been called for questioning. This has caused a lot of discomfort in military circles as the MS is in charge of making all key appointments in the Army.

The case involves granting of NOCs (no-objection certificates) against norms for transfer of 70 acres near the 33 Corps HQ in Sukna to an educational institution that posed as an affiliate of Ajmer&#8217;s Mayo College.

Defence Minister A K Antony has sent a strongly-worded note to Army HQ, asking it to conclude the inquiry soon and fix responsibility at the earliest.

Antony, who has also ordered a separate inquiry, has written that the involvement of senior officers in such matters is &#8220;not only damaging the image of the Indian Army&#8221; but will also &#8220;adversely affect the ability of senior officers to measure up to the expectations of the men they lead&#8221;.

The repeated involvement of senior officers in such cases, Antony warned, would in the long run &#8220;weaken the ability of the armed forces to ably handle ever increasing security challenges&#8221;. He also instructed the Army to ensure that a clear message is sent that corruption is &#8220;dealt with absolute sternness and promptness&#8221;.

Sources said that while the Army had requested that the post of Deputy Chief of Army Staff be kept vacant till the conclusion of the inquiry, it was overruled by the Ministry.


----------



## brahmastra

*Thermal Imaging system for T-72 tanks*

New Delhi, Nov 23 (PTI) The Russian-made T-72 tank fleet of the Indian Army is *undergoing an upgradation** programme to equip thermal imaging capabilities to its night vision system, the Lok Sabha was informed today.*

Defence Minister A K* Antony told the Lower House in a written reply *during question hour that the process of *upgrading the night fighting capabilities of the T-72 tanks with thermal imaging was an ongoing process.*

He said the fleet was being optimally used and was the mainstay of the present tank fleet. "*The entire fleet of this tank is fully battle worthy with high mission and operational reliability*." 

Of the total holding of T-72 tanks, a* part of them was already equipped with high-end technology night vision device, which was fully integrated and exploited*, he said.

India currently operates about 1,800 T-72 tanks.


----------



## sudhir007

*New grenades to replace those of World War II vintage*

World War II vintage hand grenades &#8211; often dubbed as duds &#8211; in use with the Indian Army will finally be replaced with the defence ministry approving the indigenous mass production of the multi-mode grenade.

Defence Minister A.K. Antony in a written reply to Rajya Sabha said: &#8216;Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has developed multi-mode grenade which has been cleared for bulk production.&#8217;

Antony also discredited reports that 30 percent hand-grenades used by the Indian Army proved to be duds.

&#8216;No such survey (of defective grenades) has been carried out. As per records available for the period from 2005-2009 out of total grenades used in training only 0.002 percent defect reports were raised,&#8217; Antony said.

&#8216;Certain defects were reported in 1994-1995 and in the subsequent years. Thereafter, product improvements were carried out with the result that the defect reports&#8230;were considerably lower in number,&#8217; Antony added.
*
New grenades to replace those of World War II vintage IDRW.ORG*


----------



## RPK

*Army in Ladakh to be provided with solar energy: Centre *

Jammu: In a bid to reduce their dependence on fuels, the Centre today said that solar energy would be provided to Army personnel deployed in Ladakh region of Jammu and Kashmir. 

A comprehensive project for the purpose is under consideration of the Centre, union secretary for New and Renewal Energy Deepak Gupta said, while chairing a high-level meeting here. 

The meeting was informed that work on 800 kW three hydel power projects is going on in full swing in Ladakh, which are expected to be completed by September next year. 


Gupta asked concerned officers to assess the potential and feasibility of micro hydro power and renewable energy projects for harnessing in the state. 

He called for furnishing list of completed projects and handed over projects to respective district administrations and village level committees for proper upkeep and maintenance. 

The meeting held threadbare discussions on construction of micro-hydel projects, establishment of solar lighting system, transmission and distribution system and subsidy related issues in the state.


----------



## brahmastra

New force to man hostile creeks along Indo-Pak border


Sir Creek (Gujarat), Nov 27 (PTI) In order to thwart landing of terrorists through the sea route, BSF has formed its first commando unit -- Creek Crocodiles -- to man the hostile creek area where India shares border with Pakistan.

Creeks are a very hostile terrain constituting of numerous raised grounds having mangroves and a network of water channels which are quite shallow where all movements are tide dependent.

Creek Crocodiles are trained to thwart any evil designs from across the border, BSF Commandant Pushpendrasinh Rathore, who is training the commando unit at Koteshwar outpost of BSF, told PTI.


----------



## RPK

fullstory

*Army displays firepower near Sino-Indian border*

Gangtok, Nov 26 (PTI) The Black Cat Division of the Army today showcased its military firepower during a demonstration which was open to the public, at Chhangu Lake near the Sino-India border.

The peaceful ambience around the Chhangu Lake reverberated with the firing on mock target from Bofors guns, field guns and mortars during the exercise named 'Fireball', an army release said here.

The aerial capability of the army was displayed by the high speed and versatile Cheetah helicopters in a mock drill for tactical support to ground troops, it said.

Communication, engineering and logistics equipments were also on display.

Operation Fireball was attended by Sikkim Assembly Speaker K T N Gyaltsen, HRD Minister N K Pradhan and senior army officials.


----------



## RPK

*Gallantry awards for Army's lifeline*


BANGALORE: The Pioneer Corps, known as the lifeline of the Indian Army, has completed 250 years in the service of the nation. To commemorate the occasion, a Special Day Cover was released by Lt General S S Kumar, quartermaster general and colonel commandant of the Pioneer Corps, here on Thursday. 

Addressing the troops, the colonel commandant said the present security scenario demands high vigilance and called upon them to be alert. 

A biennial conference of senior officers, wreath-laying ceremony, band display, barakhana for the troops were held as part of the 250th anniversary. The QMG also presented the best pioneer unit rolling trophy for 2008-2009 to 1807 Pioneer Unit. 

A two-minute silence was observed to pay homage to those who died during the 26/11 terrorist attacks in Mumbai.


----------



## RPK

fullstory

*Marwah takes over as commander of 15th Corps*

Srinagar, Nov 30 (PTI) Lt Gen N C Marwah today assumed charge as Corps commander of Srinagar-based 15th Corps succeeding Lt Gen Bikram Singh.

Singh handed over the command of the prestigious Chinar Corps to Marwah at a simple ceremony held in the corps. Singh proceeds to Army Headquarters as Director General Staff Duties.

Before transferring of charge, both the General Officers laid floral wreaths at the Corps War Memorial and paid rich tributes to the brave martyrs of the Corps.

Marwah, an alumni of National Defence Academy, was commissioned into the Kumaon Regiment in 1973. A graduate of Defence Services Staff College and College of Defence Management, the General Officer had varied command and staff appointments during his career spanning 36 years.

He was Additional Director General Military Operations prior to assuming command of Chinar Corps.


----------



## RPK

fullstory

*BSF gets patent for IED jammer technology*

New Delhi, Dec 1 (PTI) The Border Security Force has bagged a patent for its 'Remote Controlled Improvised Explosive Device Jammer', the first paramilitary force in the country to be granted the unique distinction.

The country's Controller General of Patent had recently accorded the patent to the jammer device, which was built by the Research and Development Cell of the Communication and IT Directorate of the BSF.

The device can be fixed on a vehicle and protects the convoys it travels with or the area it is placed in by jamming remote controlled trigger devices, BSF officials said.

In the last five years, besides the RCIED (Remote Controlled Improvised Explosive Device) Jammer, the force's R and D cell has designed and fabricated various devices like RCIED Pre-Initiator, Universal Programmer, Laser Aiming Trainer, Mobile de-activator GSM band, Tresspasser alert among many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## holysaturn

Wednesday, December 02, 2009
Mahindras, BAE Formalise JV, To Build Mil Vehicles, Howitzers In Faridabad
Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd. and BAE Systems have signed an agreement to create a land systems focused, joint venture defence company, based in India. Approved by the Foreign Investment Promotion Board of the Government of India (GoI) earlier this year, the parent companies' initial investment will be US$21.25 million. The companys equity split will be 74% Mahindra and 26% BAE Systems, in accordance with the current defence sector Foreign Direct Investment regulations of the GoI.

The joint venture company, whose name is currently going through the official certification process, will be headquartered in New Delhi with manufacturing at a purpose built facility nearby in Faridabad. Initially there will be about 100 employees and existing projects include the Axe high mobility vehicle as well as up-armoured and bulletproof Scorpios, Boleros, Rakshak, Rapid Intervention Vehicles and the Marksman light armoured vehicle.

In anticipation of the new company, the two shareholders have been progressing a major new project to develop a mine protected vehicle specifically designed to meet the needs of the Indian armed and paramilitary forces. The companies have worked in partnership to produce a prototype vehicle using the mine defeating technologies of the BAE Systems South Africa RG series of vehicles and Mahindra's knowledge of Indian requirements and conditions. This development process has resulted in a brand new mine protected vehicle currently named MPVI (Mine Protected Vehicle India). A prototype MPVI has been produced and will eventually be manufactured at the JV facility in Faridabad using indigenously produced materials.

It is also intended that the JV company will be involved in a number of future artillery programmes including the M777 light weight howitzer and the FH77B 155mm howitzer. It is envisaged that the JV will become a centre of excellence for Indian artillery programmes.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence


----------



## RPK

*Indigenous technology for Arjun tank*

PIB Press Release

In Main Battle Tank, Arjun, the powerpack consisting of engine and transmission is imported from Germany, whereas the armament system, has been indigenously developed.

A Project has also been proposed to develop indigenous engine and transmission on joint venture basis partnering with potential Indian Industries for Arjun Tank. DRDO has already commenced pre-project activities associated with this new development.


----------



## sancho

rpraveenkum said:


> *Indigenous technology for Arjun tank*
> 
> PIB Press Release
> 
> In Main Battle Tank, Arjun, the powerpack consisting of engine and transmission is imported from Germany, whereas the armament system, has been indigenously developed.
> 
> *A Project has also been proposed to develop indigenous engine and transmission on joint venture basis partnering with potential Indian Industries for Arjun Tank. DRDO has already commenced pre-project activities associated with this new development.*


What's the use if the army don't order more Arjuns?


----------



## sudhir007

*Not battle-ready before 2027, admits Indian Army*

The Indian Army, one of the world&#8217;s largest, has admitted it is far from being battle-ready. The force is 50 per cent short of attaining full capability.

The admission is part of the army&#8217;s internal assessment report submitted to the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence. Headlines Today has exclusive access to the report.

The report says it will take around 20 years for the army to gain full defence preparedness. The infantry, artillery and the armoury would be fully ready for battle only by 2027. This means that in the event of a war in the next two decades, the country may prove to be a virtual sitting duck.

Going by the report, the force seems most vulnerable as far as combat helicopters are concerned. The report says the army has attained an abysmal 17 per cent capability in combat choppers. Full combat capability by helicopters would not be possible before 2027.

Another problem is the army&#8217;s inability to develop a communication network. India will not have a real-time information sharing network before 2027. The current capability is just 24 per cent despite the country&#8217;s stellar show in information technology.

What&#8217;s really shocking is the shortage in fighting arms. The artillery has just 52 per cent of the total capability required to defend the country. The country will near 97 per cent capability in artillery only by 2027.

The infantry too is struggling at a 65 per cent capability. The infantry wants to replace its indigenous INSAS rifles, acquire night-fighting capabilities, new generation anti-tank missiles and rockets. Shields for nuclear, biological and chemical warfare too are not properly in place.

The picture isn&#8217;t rosy for the mechanised and special forces units either, which are way behind their required defence preparedness.

*Not battle-ready before 2027, admits Indian Army IDRW.ORG*


----------



## sudhir007

*Indian Army set to upgrade its weapon locating radar systems*

The Indian Army is in the final stages of accepting for induction a newly developed weapon locating radar (WLR), designed and developed by Bangalore-based Electronics and Radar Development Establishment (LRDE), a senior defence research official said today.

&#8220;We have a long border. The product has been developed and is ready for acceptance. Bharat Electronics is ready to roll out the systems in bulk. The radar can look at objects from 30 kms. It can locate rockets and even give the trajectory and give an early warning,&#8221; S Varadarajan, director of LRDE, a Defence Research and Development Organisation lab, told reporters.

The Army is likely to place an order for the delivery of 29 WLRs worth Rs 1,500 crore, he said.

The foliage radar is also under development and the LRDE is looking for a collaboration. It is an airborne radar which can detect objects 20-30 kms away and can be deployed for internal security and help in low-intensity conflicts such as those resorted to by terrorists and insurgents, he said.

The radar will be ready for production in 2012, he added.

Varadarajan expects the Army to place orders with the Bharat Electronics Limited for a large number of WLRs.

LRDE is also in the advanced stages of developing a 300-km range radar for air defence applications.

&#8220;Gone are the days when radars are for specific purposes. Today a radar has got the capability for multiple functions. By 2012, the radars will be ready for commercial production,&#8221; Varadarajan said.

These technologies will be on display at the 7th international radar symposium India (IRSI) 2009 being held here during December 8-11.

The objective of the seminar is to provide a common platform for practicing radar scientists, engineers, manufacturers and users to share their experiences, issues and knowledge to carve out the technology path for better future, he said. Bharat Electronics, LRDE, Institution of Electronics and Telecommunication Engineers, Bangalore Centre, ISRO, HAL among others are sponsoring the symposium.

I V Sarma, director-R&D, BEL said the company is gearing up to manufacture a wide range of radars for both civilian and defence applications. The company presently has orders worth Rs 4,600 crore in hand and for this fiscal, and it plans to deliver radars worth Rs 1,000 crore, a growth of 10 per cent over the last fiscal. He said the country is likely to capture about 10 per cent of the world market for radars in the next 10 years, worth about Rs 40,000 crore. BEL has dedicated three out of 17 strategic business units to manuacture various radars, he said.

*Indian Army set to upgrade its weapon locating radar systems IDRW.ORG*


----------



## sudhir007

*Missile warning systems for Army, IAF choppers IDRW.ORG*

Over a decade after an IAF chopper was shot down in combat over Kargil, Army Aviation and IAF helicopters will be equipped with indigenous missile approach warning systems (MAWS) and laser-warning receivers for self-defence.

Bharat Electronics (BEL) will initially produce about 70 such systems for the Army&#8217;s Cheetah helicopters. The lightest helicopter in the Indian inventory, Cheetahs are the lifeline of troops deployed at extreme altitudes in the northern sector and also perform vital recce and observation tasks in the forward areas.

The MAWS has been developed by the DRDO&#8217;s Defence Avionics Research Establishment (DARE) and the DRDO claims to have successfully tested it on the IAF&#8217;s Avro transport aircraft before it was sought by the Army.

It will form part of an aircraft&#8217;s electronic warfare suite and detect an incoming anti-aircraft missile, provide advance warning to the cockpit crew for initiating evasive action and trigger defensive counter-measures like firing chaff flares or emitting false electronic signals to confuse and deflect hostile missiles.

The IAF and Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) have also approached Dare to modify and validate this system for the IAF&#8217;s fleet of Mi-17 helicopters and the Light Combat Helicopter (LCH) that is under development at HAL

The medium lift Mi-17s are the only armed helicopters currently capable of operating in the high altitude areas in Jammu and Kashmir. Other armed helicopters like the older Mi-8 or the Mi-35 gunships are not capable of high altitude operations.

The IAF had lost a Mi-17 along with its crew of four during strike missions when it suffered a hit by an enemy missile over the icy heights of Tololing in Kargil in May, 1999. The crew had carried out nine strike sorties. This year, the IAF had commemorated the sacrifices of the crew, who had been decorated with the Vayu Sena Medal.


----------



## brahmastra

CRPF to procure micro gadgets, precision weapons


New Delhi, Dec 11 (PTI) The Home Ministry is in the process of procuring micro gadgets and precision weapons for the CRPF, which is preparing for a major anti-Naxal offensive.

Official sources said the Ministry is looking at buying night vision enabled sniper rifles for the force, which could be a major advantage for the personnel in anti-Naxal operations.

"The guns can prove to be of great help in operations as snipers can be used for undertaking precise strategic assault on Naxal hideouts," a source said.

The CoBRA personnel have already been provided with carbon fibre AK 47s, which are not only lighter than a normal AK 47 but are equally sturdy.


----------



## sudhir007

*8ak - Indian Defence News: Govt to procure 59,000 bullet proof jackets for Para-military forces*

Mullappallay Ramachandran, Minister of State for Home Affairs has said that the government was proposing to buy 59,000 light weight bullet proof jackets for six-Para-military forces. The six Para-military forces include Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF), Central Industrial Security Force, Indo-Tibetan Border Police, National Security Guard, Seema Suraksha Bal & Assam Rifles.

The CRPF has been designated as the lead force to procure 59,000 Light Weight Bullet Proof Jackets (BPJs). Technical Evaluation Committee (TEC) under the DG, Bureau of Police Research & Development carried out proper testing procedures including ballistic tests for the BPJs to be procured. The TEC carried out elaborate checks of the BPJs, which included Physical Evaluation, Fabric Evaluation, Area Measurement Test and Ballistic Evaluation.


----------



## sudhir007

*Indian Army set to upgrade its weapon locating radar systems*

The Indian Army is in the final stages of accepting for induction a newly developed weapon locating radar (WLR), designed and developed by Bangalore-based Electronics and Radar Development Establishment (LRDE), a senior defence research official said today.

&#8220;We have a long border. The product has been developed and is ready for acceptance. Bharat Electronics is ready to roll out the systems in bulk. The radar can look at objects from 30 kms. It can locate rockets and even give the trajectory and give an early warning,&#8221; S Varadarajan, director of LRDE, a Defence Research and Development Organisation lab, told reporters.

The Army is likely to place an order for the delivery of 29 WLRs worth Rs 1,500 crore, he said.

The foliage radar is also under development and the LRDE is looking for a collaboration. It is an airborne radar which can detect objects 20-30 kms away and can be deployed for internal security and help in low-intensity conflicts such as those resorted to by terrorists and insurgents, he said.

The radar will be ready for production in 2012, he added.

Varadarajan expects the Army to place orders with the Bharat Electronics Limited for a large number of WLRs.

LRDE is also in the advanced stages of developing a 300-km range radar for air defence applications.

&#8220;Gone are the days when radars are for specific purposes. Today a radar has got the capability for multiple functions. By 2012, the radars will be ready for commercial production,&#8221; Varadarajan said.

These technologies will be on display at the 7th international radar symposium India (IRSI) 2009 being held here during December 8-11.

The objective of the seminar is to provide a common platform for practicing radar scientists, engineers, manufacturers and users to share their experiences, issues and knowledge to carve out the technology path for better future, he said. Bharat Electronics, LRDE, Institution of Electronics and Telecommunication Engineers, Bangalore Centre, ISRO, HAL among others are sponsoring the symposium.

I V Sarma, director-R&D, BEL said the company is gearing up to manufacture a wide range of radars for both civilian and defence applications. The company presently has orders worth Rs 4,600 crore in hand and for this fiscal, and it plans to deliver radars worth Rs 1,000 crore, a growth of 10 per cent over the last fiscal. He said the country is likely to capture about 10 per cent of the world market for radars in the next 10 years, worth about Rs 40,000 crore. BEL has dedicated three out of 17 strategic business units to manuacture various radars, he said.


----------



## sudhir007

Army and IAF face off over new war plan: India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.

The army and air force are battling it out over how to beat Pakistan in a flash war if and when that happens.

The Indian Air Force is not convinced about its role in the army's "cold start doctrine" for a future Indo-Pak war.

The strategy envisages the air force providing "close air support", which calls for aerial bombing of ground targets to augment the fire power of the advancing troops.

The growing tension between the two services is evident in a statement of air vice-marshal (retd) Kapil Kak, deputy director of the air force's own Centre for Air Power Studies.

"There is no question of the air force fitting itself into a doctrine propounded by the army. That is a concept dead at inception," Kak said.

A senior army officer disputes the notion of a conceptual difference between the two services. "The air force is supposed to launch an offensive under the doctrine by hitting targets deep inside enemy territory," he said. But he admitted the air force was hesitant about 'close air support'. 'Cold Start' is a post-nuclearised doctrine that envisages a "limited war" in which the army intends to inflict substantial damage on Pakistan's armed forces without letting it cross the threshold where it could think of pressing the nuclear button.

The doctrine intends to accomplish the task before the international community led by the US and China could intercede to end hostilities. Kak said, "The air force has the primary task of achieving 'air dominance' by which Pakistan's air force is put out of action allowing the army to act at will."

But he sees little necessity for the air force to divert frontline fighter aircraft for augmenting the army's fire power, a task that, in his opinion, can be achieved by the army's own attack helicopters and multiple rocket launchers that now have a 100-km range.

But he agrees the two services should work according to a joint plan. It means the air force would launch 'battlefield air strikes' to neutralise threats on the ground based on an existing plan. But that would be different from an army commander calling for air support on the basis of a developing war scenario.

That is not the only problem facing the doctrine. In the past few weeks, many have expressed doubts about the army's ability to launch operations on the basis of the new doctrine.

There are also apprehensions about the army's incomplete deployment of forces, lack of mobility and unattended infrastructure development.

But senior officers say the army has identified the units, which would constitute the eight division-strong independent battle groups out of its three strike corps. These battle groups would comprise mechanised infantry, artillery and armour.

"The forces have exercised as constituted battle groups at least six times since 2004. Each of the identified unit knows where they will be deployed," a senior General said.

According to him, the time for deployment has been cut down to "days". "No longer will the movement of troops require three months like it did when Operation Parakram was launched after the attack on Parliament in 2001," he said.

The army also debunks the idea that the troops lack mobility. Some armed forces observers have said only 35 per cent of the army is mobile inside the country.

They have, thus, concluded that even less numbers would be mobile inside the enemy territory.

The army officials, however, pooh pooh the criticism claiming 100 per cent of the Indian troops are mobile.


----------



## shag

*Missile Warning systems for Army/IAF*
Over a decade after an IAF chopper was shot down in combat over Kargil, Army Aviation and IAF helicopters will be equipped with indigenous missile approach warning systems (MAWS) and laser-warning receivers for self-defence. Bharat Electronics (BEL) will initially produce about 70 such systems for the Armys Cheetah helicopters. The lightest helicopter in the Indian inventory, Cheetahs are the lifeline of troops deployed at extreme altitudes in the northern sector and also perform vital recce and observation tasks in the forward areas.


----------



## sudhir007

*Army short of 1.86 lakh bulletproof jackets - India - The Times of India*

NEW DELHI: Life in India comes cheap. Despite a lapse of several years, a major chunk of Army soldiers are yet to get something as basic as
Noting that the authorised holding of bullet-proof jackets for the Army
was 3,53,765, the parliamentary standing committee on defence on Wednesday expressed anguish that MoD was yet to make up the shortfall of as many as 1,86,138 of them.

"This is risking the life of as many soldiers. The committee desires that such important life-saving items should be purchased through fast-track procedures. Quality control should be strictly observed so that precious lives of trained soldiers may not be lost,'' it said.

The latest GSQRs (general staff qualitative requirements) for the jackets show their weight ranges from 10.5 kg to 11.5 kg. "This seems to be very heavy as the soldier has to carry this weight in addition to regular items, which will affect his agility and mobility in war as well as counter-insurgency operations,'' it said. Consequently, the committee asked the government to procure light-weight jackets from the domestic or the international market.


----------



## sudhir007

Appointment of CDS

The Government constituted a Group of Ministers (GoM) on 17th April, 2000 to review the national security system in its entirety and in particular, to consider the recommendations of the Kargil Review Committee and to formulate specific proposals for its implementation.

The GoM&#8217;s report on &#8216;Reforming the National Security System&#8217; was presented to the Government in February, 2001 in which, amongst others, it was recommended to create the institution of Chief of Defence Staff. The Government approved the recommendations contained in the GoM report except those pertaining to institution of the CDS, for which it was decided that Government will take a view after consulting various political parties. Accordingly, Raksha Mantri has written to leaders of various national level parties for their views on this issue. Government will take a decision after completion of consultations.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written reply to Shri Prakash Javadekar in Rajya Sabha today.

PIB Press Release


----------



## sudhir007

*Indian weapons are fully secure: Army chief*

New Delhi, Dec 16 (PTI) With intelligence inputs suggesting that terrorists were planning to attack country's nuclear installations, Army Chief General Deepak Kapoor today said Indian weapons were "fully secure" and that there was no doubt about their safety.

"As far as Indian nuclear weapons are concerned, I can assure you that whatever weapons we have, they are fully secure and there is no doubt about their safety," he told reporters here.

On Tuesday, the Home Ministry had issued an alert that Taliban-trained 'fidayeen' (suicide squad) have entered the country to carry out attacks at specific installations, including Bhaba Atomic Research Centre (BARC) and defence establishments among others.

The Home Ministry had alerted Maharashtra, West Bengal, Gujarat and Delhi Police to take necessary measures to beef up security in the potential targets and intensify patrolling, specially in airports, railway stations, bus terminus and hotels.

fullstory


----------



## sudhir007

fullstory

Vajra Corps celebrates Vijay Diwas

Jalandhar, Dec 16 (PTI) The war veterans and serving Army personnel of the Vajra Corps which played a crucial role wining 1971 Indo-Pak war, today commemorated the 38th anniversary of their triumph here.

Lt Gen Ramesh Halgali, General Officer Commanding, Vajra Corps, war veterans and other senior serving and retired officers paid homage and tributes to the martyrs at the Vajra Corps War Memorial, an army release said.

The day commemorated as 'Vijay Diwas' was the finest hour of the Indian Armed Forces, which came along with the triumph in the 1971 war, it said.

The Vajra Corps provided its mettle on the strategic Western Front and achieved its objectives with elan and vigour, the release said adding that a proud nation conferred 8 Maha Vir Chkara, 47 Vir Chakra and numerous other awards on the valiant men of the Vajra Corps.


----------



## sudhir007

*Antony asks Army top brass to ensure non-violation of human rights at any level*

The Defence Minister Shri AK Antony today asked the top brass of the Armed Forces to ensure that there is no violation of human rights at any level. Delivering the key note address at a seminar on &#8216;Internal Security: Duties and Obligations in upholding human rights&#8217;, Shri Antony said, though cases of human rights violations by security forces have been rare, even a single instance of human rights violation is totally unacceptable. 

While conceding the need for Armed Forces Special Powers Act for effective action by the Armed Forces, Shri Antony however, asked them to ensure that the special provisions of AFSPA are not put to any misuse. He said he would not hesitate in taking stern action against the guilty in case of any misuse. &#8220;We must adopt the policy of &#8216;Zero Tolerance&#8217; in letter and spirit towards any instance of Human Rights Violations&#8221;, he said.

The theme for today&#8217;s Seminar covers a wide gamut of issues &#8211; ranging from human rights, armed forces and civil society to internal security. The subject is a matter of concern for all of us in view of the increasing role the Forces are required to play in the current situation. The issue of human rights is no doubt a sensitive one, deserving our undivided and careful attention at all times. 

The complex interplay of liberalised economy and globalised citizens, coupled with the conventional and non-conventional threat perceptions have altered the security dimensions the world over like never before. In such a scenario, internal security acquires top priority. The challenges to our internal security are manifold, cutting across the socio-economic spectrum of our civil society &#8211; terrorism, cyber crimes, drug-trafficking, money laundering and arms proliferation, to name a few. 

Terrorism in Jammu and Kashmir and North East and Left-wing extremism in some pockets require continuous diversion of time, energy and resources. The situation is further complicated due to external support extended to perpetrators of terrorism. India has been the worst victims of terrorism. The international community has of late, woken up to the need for global unity in the fight against terror. 

The peculiar challenges to our internal security have to be understood in the backdrop of our democratic polity. A democracy is the best possible guardian and respecter of human rights, with its emphasis on the rule of law, liberty and equality. In fact, human rights are the lifeblood of a democracy. Terrorists have no regard for human life, or rights and often attack the very basis of a democratic set-up, but they underestimate, or overlook the resilience of a democratic country like ours. 

One of the major challenges in countering terror is that security forces, on the one hand, have to preserve the territorial integrity, sovereignty of the nation and give a sense of security to the people. On the other hand, in the process of combating terrorism, they also run the risk of being dubbed as authoritarian and repressive. Through repeated terror attacks, the terrorists want the security forces to make mistakes which can be projected as a violation of human rights. Though cases of human rights violation by security forces have been rare, even a single instance of human rights violation is totally unacceptable. The top brass of our Armed Forces must ensure that there is no violation of human rights at any level. Our Government is fully committed to uphold human rights at all times. 

We have always laid special emphasis on political and developmental models. Initiatives like Operation Sadbhavna have been widely welcomed by the local people. Respecting human rights is then, not simply a moral and a legal necessity, but also a crucial strategic imperative. 

India has been one of the original votaries of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights in 1948. We are also a signatory to the six core human rights covenants and remain fully committed to the rights proclaimed in the Universal Declaration. This demonstrates our avowed commitment to uphold human rights. 

The Preamble, Fundamental Rights and Directive Principles of State Policy of Indian Constitution together provide the framework for every basic human right for our people. The three arms of the Government &#8211; the executive, the legislature and judiciary must protect its citizens and provide a stable order and ensure freedom for individuals. 

Our Armed Forces personnel are made aware of the respect for human rights and laws at every stage of their military training. This awareness must be translated into action on the ground. Our Armed Forces must consciously follow the twin ethics of &#8216;minimum use of force&#8217; and &#8216;good faith&#8217; during operations against an &#8216;invisible and ruthless&#8217; enemy. Though the constraints of the security forces are understandable, the security forces too must bear in mind that the process of &#8216;winning the hearts and minds&#8217; of people is never an easy one. 

The Indian Army had established a Human Rights Cell in March 1993 at Army Headquarters, much before the National Human Rights Commission was established. Similar cells have also been established at the Command and Corps level in counter-insurgency areas. These cells act as nodal agencies for receiving complaints from various groups or individuals, investigating the veracity of each complaint and taking corrective action where required. The track record of our Forces in upholding human rights ought to have been much better than it is. 

The Indian judiciary has also been assertive on the issue of human rights. It is well known, justice delayed is justice denied. As the Supreme Court of India rightly recognised, &#8220;the lack of hope for justice provides breeding grounds for terrorism&#8221;. In India, human rights activists, bar associations, individual lawyers and media have long played a crucial role in challenging human rights violations taking place in the name of security. This is another added merit that displays the inherent vibrancy of Indian democracy. 

The track record of the Indian Army in J&K and the Northeast, where it has been deployed as an aid to the State&#8217;s apparatus for internal security tasks, has been guided also by the &#8220;Dos and Don&#8217;ts&#8221;, it has drawn up for itself and which have been endorsed by the Supreme Court. The Armed Forces Special Powers Acts empower the Forces to act in such difficult situations. However, there is also a robust mechanism in place for course correction. Thus, while admitting the need for Armed Forces Special Powers Act, the onus lies squarely on our Armed Forces to ensure that these special provisions are not put to any misuse. I wish to emphasise here that we will not hesitate in taking stern action against the guilty, in case of any misuse. We must adopt the policy of &#8216;Zero Tolerance&#8217; in letter and spirit, towards any instance of human rights violation. I am sure that our Armed Forces will never let us down on this count. 

The ideology of human rights advocates human dignity and recognition that every human being is born equal, entitled to basic rights of a human being. This has been institutionalised in our system. Despite various pressures and dilemmas, our commitment to respect and uphold human rights has been truly exemplary.

I am confident that when you deliberate on all these and other related issues, you will also come up with visionary, yet implementable recommendations for the Government&#8217;s consideration.

http://www.pib.nic.in/release/release.asp?relid=56223


----------



## sudhir007

*CRPF to induct 38 new Battalions in the coming years*

fullstory

New Delhi, Dec 18 (PTI) CRPF will induct about 38 Battalions (about 40,000 personnel) in the coming years, Home Minister P Chidambaram today said.

Speaking at a CRPF function here, Chidambaram said while three more Battalions would be raised this year, making the strength of the world's largest paramilitary force swell to 210 Battalion, 35 more would be inducted in the coming years.

"At present, the CRPF strength is about 2.5 lakh which will grow to about 3.7 to 4 lakh personnel when 35 more Battalions are recruited," Chidambaram said.

Chidambaram, who today launched project 'Janani' (mother as embodiment of selfless love) in collaboration with 'Nanhi Chhaan' Foundation, said, "We cannot have a nation where male species and female species are treated differently, where the boy is shown preference, a girl suffers prejudice, a boy child is welcomed to the family whereas a girl child is looked upon as a burden.


----------



## RPK

*Indian Army set to upgrade its weapon locating radar systems*

The Indian Army is in the final stages of accepting for induction a newly developed weapon locating radar (WLR), designed and developed by Bangalore-based Electronics and Radar Development Establishment (LRDE), a senior defence research official said today.

&#8220;We have a long border. The product has been developed and is ready for acceptance. Bharat Electronics is ready to roll out the systems in bulk. The radar can look at objects from 30 kms. It can locate rockets and even give the trajectory and give an early warning,&#8221; S Varadarajan, director of LRDE, a Defence Research and Development Organisation lab, told reporters.

The Army is likely to place an order for the delivery of 29 WLRs worth Rs 1,500 crore, he said.

The foliage radar is also under development and the LRDE is looking for a collaboration. It is an airborne radar which can detect objects 20-30 kms away and can be deployed for internal security and help in low-intensity conflicts such as those resorted to by terrorists and insurgents, he said.

The radar will be ready for production in 2012, he added.

Varadarajan expects the Army to place orders with the Bharat Electronics Limited for a large number of WLRs.

LRDE is also in the advanced stages of developing a 300-km range radar for air defence applications.

&#8220;Gone are the days when radars are for specific purposes. Today a radar has got the capability for multiple functions. By 2012, the radars will be ready for commercial production,&#8221; Varadarajan said.

These technologies will be on display at the 7th international radar symposium India (IRSI) 2009 being held here during December 8-11.

The objective of the seminar is to provide a common platform for practicing radar scientists, engineers, manufacturers and users to share their experiences, issues and knowledge to carve out the technology path for better future, he said. Bharat Electronics, LRDE, Institution of Electronics and Telecommunication Engineers, Bangalore Centre, ISRO, HAL among others are sponsoring the symposium.

I V Sarma, director-R&D, BEL said the company is gearing up to manufacture a wide range of radars for both civilian and defence applications. The company presently has orders worth Rs 4,600 crore in hand and for this fiscal, and it plans to deliver radars worth Rs 1,000 crore, a growth of 10 per cent over the last fiscal. He said the country is likely to capture about 10 per cent of the world market for radars in the next 10 years, worth about Rs 40,000 crore. BEL has dedicated three out of 17 strategic business units to manuacture various radars, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Biryani

Bangalore, Dec. 21 (PTI): Army personnel deployed on icy heights such as Siachen and Kargil can now look forward to savouring mutton and chicken biryani or non-veg sandwiches with none of the nutrients or taste lost during transit, thanks to a food laboratory. 

The Mysore-based Defence Food Research Laboratory has prepared and packaged the dishes that have a shelf life of one year. 

The products had been developed with the help of non-thermal technology, which helps retain nutrients and taste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Green norms stalling border roads: Army - India - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Alarmed at the excruciatingly slow progress in construction of border roads, Army wants infrastructure build-up within 50 km of the

Line of Actual Control (LAC) with China as well as Line of Control (LoC) with Pakistan to be exempted from requisite environmental and other clearances.

"Huge delays in getting environmental clearances are jeopardising national security. Construction of strategically important roads should be exempted from all this," said a senior officer.

While environmental activists are opposed to this proposal because of fragile ecosystems in the regions concerned, the Army contends that clearances under the Forest (Conservation) Act of 1980 and Wildife (Protection) Act of 1972 in some cases have been pending for a good four years or so.

"The government, in consultation with the environment ministry, had held in March 2006 that all cases of environmental clearances should be finalised in four months. But this is clearly not happening," said the officer.

Consequently, only 12 out of the 73 all-weather roads earmarked for construction along the unresolved 4,056-km LAC with China have actually been completed till now, as first reported by TOI.

"The 12 roads measure just around 520 km out of the total 3,808 km required for the 73 roads," said another officer.

In contrast, in addition to the already quite adverse combat ratio with China, Beijing has built several air, road and rail links in Tibet Autonomous Region (TAR) over the last decade.

The People's Liberation Army can now mobilise well over two divisions (30,000 soldiers) from the hinterland to its "border launch pads" in less than three weeks now compared to the three-four months it would have taken earlier. China has also ramped up its strategic airlift capability by upgrading/building as many as 27 airstrips in TAR.

While India in recent years has shed its defensive mindset about road construction along the LAC, it has not translated into much concrete action on the ground.

The tedious process in getting environmental clearances as well as fund allocation has proved to be a major obstacle. "Manpower shortages in Border Roads Organisation (BRO) and locally-available labour in high-altitude areas have also contributed to the problem," the officer said.

Of the 73 roads, 61 are being constructed by BRO, while the rest have been allocated to CPWD and state PWDs. These roads cover all the three sectors of LAC -- western (Ladakh), middle (Uttarakhand, Himachal) and eastern (Sikkim, Arunachal) -- and include more east-west lateral links as well as better access routes to strategic peaks and valleys.

Twenty-seven of them fall in Arunachal, 19 in Uttarakhand, 14 in J&K, seven in Himachal and six in Sikkim. "They are needed to not only swiftly move troops, artillery and other equipment to border areas if required but also to strengthen our claim over disputed areas," the officer said.

India, of course, has taken other steps to strategically counter China's massive build-up of infrastructure along LAC. After reactivating western sector ALGs (advanced landing grounds) like Daulat Beg Oldi, Fukche and Nyama in eastern Ladakh, eastern sector ALGs like Pasighat, Mechuka, Walong, Tuting, Ziro and Vijaynagar as well as several helipads in Arunachal are now being upgraded.

Then, apart from beginning to deploy Sukhoi-30MKI fighters in the north-east, two new specialised infantry mountain divisions (over 30,000 soldiers) and an artillery brigade for Arunachal are also being raised.


----------



## sudhir007

One of the senior-most Generals in the army, Lieutenant General Avadesh Prakash may be fired after a court of inquiry has found him guilty of corruption.

As the army's Military Secretary, Prakash is one of eight principal staff officers to the Army chief. He reportedly used his official position to further the commercial interests of a businessman in what's known as the Siliguri Land Scam. The case relates to the transfer of land next to the Siliguri-based 33 Corps HQ to the businessman.

Prakash's dismissal has been recommended by the Eastern Army Commander, Lieutenant General VK Singh . Two other generals, Lieutenant General PK Rath, who was the Commander of 33 Corps, and Major General PC Sen, have also been found guilty, and are likely to face a court martial. A third general, Lieutenant General Ramesh Halagalli, may escape with an official reprimand.

The final decision rests with the Army Chief Gen Deepak Kapoor.

When asked for a response, the Army had this to say: "The Court of Inquiry proceedings are still under finalization. No comments on the questions raised can be answered at this stage. It is also reiterated that the proceedings of the CoI are of classified nature and any comments on the case can influence the proceedings of the case at this stage."

Senior Army officer to be sacked for corruption?


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Army inducts UK-made ROVs for using in J&K IDRW.ORG

New improved Remotely Operated Vehicles (ROV) made in the United Kingdom have been inducted by Indian Army to use it against Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) in Jammu and Kashmir.

&#8220;For the defusing of IEDs planted by the militants and avoid causalities in blasts, latest state-of-the-art technology of UK-made ROVs has been inducted in the operations here,&#8221; according to a media report.

&#8220;The ROVs, remotely-controlled tracked vehicles designed to conduct investigation and deal with the IEDs, have recently been delivered to 115 engineers in the state along with several other Engineering units,&#8221; an army official was quoted as saying.

Latest technology of ROVs has a cable drum up to 150 meters and fiber optic cable up to 200 meters and can be controlled up to a distance of one km. They have chains like a tank or a JCB which make it different from the old ones.

&#8220;There is full-fledged command station, which acts as a control centre for remote operating and monitoring ROV. The station has several latest tools to deal with IEDs, including manipulator shotgun, disrupt laser, mechanical grab, car towing equipment and X-ray system,&#8221; the official said.


----------



## sudhir007

NSG gets training partner in German counter-terror force IDRW.ORG

Germany
&#8217;s elite counter-terrorism force GSG 9 has agreed &#8220;in principle&#8221; to and have joint exercises with the National Security Guard (NSG), India&#8217;s elite commando force. The understanding was reached during a recent visit by a NSG delegation to GSG 9&#8217;s headquarters in Bonn.

&#8220;They have agreed in principle to train our commandos. We are examining this possibility and a formal proposal may soon be moved for the government&#8217;s approval,&#8221; NSG Director General N P S Aulakh, who led the NSG delegation to Germany, said.

The plan to get the Black Cats trained by the GSG 9 is significant given the fact that GSG 9 is one of the two forces, the other being UK&#8217;s Special Air Service (SAS), on which the NSG has been modeled. Post the anti-terror operations during 26/11, a growing realization over the need to explore ways to learn from the experiences of other counter-terror forces the world over on fighting urban terror is what has prompted the move.

Meanwhile, lessons learnt from 26/11 have made their way into how the NSG trains its commandos. &#8220;Post 26/11, we have started drills on interventions in high rise buildings,&#8221; said Aulakh. The NSG is also sending its men to conduct actual reconnaissance of sensitive places that can be potential terror targets. Such recces have been initiated in the four regional hubs at Hyderabad, Kolkata, Mumbai
and Chennai. The force is also carrying out frequent rehearsals and mock drills to reduce the response time to a situation.

Having seen its men engaged in combat for over 48 hours during the Mumbai attack, the force is now focusing on enhancing the mental and physical endurance of its commandos. Introducing new sets of specialist skills and tactics into the training, the force is in the process of further upgrading its weaponry and communication equipment. As per sources, NSG is in advanced stages of purchasing weapons from Germany and Switzerland
.

On the manpower front too, the NSG is set for an addition of around 13,000 personnel to the force. &#8220;Around 10,300 personnel have been sanctioned for the two regional centres that will come up in Kolkata and Hyderabad,&#8221; Aulakh said. These personnel, in addition to the 1,086 personnel already sanctioned for the four regional hubs, are likely to take the NSG&#8217;s total strength close to 20,000.

The force, however, has decided that the basic training for all its personnel will continue to be conducted at the Manesar Garrison. &#8220;In order to maintain uniformity and the high standards, the basic training will continue to happen at Manesar. Routine trainings and other courses for state police forces will be conducted at the regional hubs,&#8221; the NSG DG added.

The force has also made a conscious decision to bring better synergy between the commandos working for the Special Action Group (SAG), which comprises personnel from the Army, and the Special Ranger Group (SRG) by conducting joint drills. Originally mandated for a supplementary role, the SRG (comprising personnel from the central and state police forces) is now being trained to take on the combat role. &#8220;We are now training SRG in interventions in buildings and trains,&#8221; Aulakh said.


----------



## haawk

rpraveenkum said:


> The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Biryani
> 
> Bangalore, Dec. 21 (PTI): Army personnel deployed on icy heights such as Siachen and Kargil can now look forward to savouring mutton and chicken biryani or non-veg sandwiches with none of the nutrients or taste lost during transit, thanks to a food laboratory.
> 
> The Mysore-based Defence Food Research Laboratory has prepared and packaged the dishes that have a shelf life of one year.
> 
> The products had been developed with the help of non-thermal technology, which helps retain nutrients and taste.




buddy the stuff are available for civilians too you get them at super markets.....you dont have to cook them at all!!!just open the pack and dive in!no refigeration is needed for storage.....thats some thing of reserch!!!!some brands like MTR produce them for the army and civilians


----------



## gogbot

haawk said:


> buddy the stuff are available for civilians too you get them at super markets.....you dont have to cook them at all!!!just open the pack and dive in!no refigeration is needed for storage.....thats some thing of reserch!!!!some brands like MTR produce them for the army and civilians



Its available to most people and nations.
There must be something specific about the ones DRDO made.

soldiers usually just have Rations don't they


----------



## sudhir007

Sorry if anyone post this old news before

*India Builds A 35mm AAA System*

India has successfully tested a locally designed and manufactured 35mm anti-aircraft gun. India wants to replace hundreds of imported (in the 1970s) anti-aircraft guns 40mm guns. These fire 5.5 pound (2.5 kilogram) shells at the rate of 300 a minute. Max altitude is about 4,000 meters (13,000 feet). The Indian 35mm weapons system would also use an Indian radar and other locally made components.

A 35mm anti-aircraft weapon is already in use by Pakistan, where they manufacture, under, license, the Swiss Oerlikon weapon. India has also purchased technology and technical services from Oerlikon, for the development of the Indian 35mm autocannon. The 35mm shells weigh about 1.65 pounds (.75 kilograms) and have similar range to the older 40mm ones. This AAA (Anti-Aircraft Artillery) is still useful against helicopters and transports, and jets that are moving slowly over the battlefield. .

Weapons: India Builds A 35mm AAA System


----------



## sudhir007

NEW DELHI - The Indian government has allowed the Army to invite formerly banned Singapore Technologies to participate in trials to purchase 155mm/52 caliber towed artillery guns.

The company had been banned, along with six other defense companies, in June 2009 in connection with alleged corruption charges. However, the government's move now will allow trials to be held within a month, said a senior Indian Army official.
Related Topics

A senior Indian Defence Ministry official said that even if it wins, Singapore Technologies will not be given a contract until it is cleared of all charges by India's Central Bureau of Investigation.

In March 2008, the Indian Army had floated a tender for the off-the-shelf purchase of 400 155 mm/52 caliber towed artillery guns and the licensed production of approximately 1,180 guns on a transfer-of-technology basis.

Tenders were given to eight companies from Europe, Asia and the Middle East, but in the end the Army's Technical Evaluation Committee qualified only BAE Systems and Singapore Technologies.

Singapore Technologies is also competing to sell 155mm ultra light artillery guns, although it is unclear if the company will be allowed to participate in field trials, Indian Defence Ministry sources said.

India To Let Singapore Technologies Join Howitzer Trials - Defense News


----------



## sudhir007

delete post sorry


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Army Wants Cornershot Weapon







The Indian Army is looking to procure an undisclosed number of "weapon systems for shooting around the corner without exposing the firer or with minimum exposure to the firer" according to a recent Request for Information (RFI). These are presumably for the Special Forces and some infantry units. The request calls for information on weapons that can engage targets effectively beyond 200-metres. The US-Israeli firm Cornershot LLC is currently the only firm with such weapons in its catalogue that would be open to doing such business with the Indian military (the other is an untested specimen from the Pakistan Ordnance Factory, and a third from Iran). The need for engagement beyond 200-metres means the Army will be looking for a cornershot weapon based at least on a 5.7-mm pistol-based, but this isn't specified in the RFI. The National Security Guard (NSG) recently tested a Cornershot pistol weapon and has ordered an undisclosed number for its anti-terror force.


----------



## sudhir007

*Army reworks war doctrine for Pakistan, China - India - The Times of India*

NEW DELHI: The Army is now revising its five-year-old doctrine to effectively meet the challenges of a possible `two-front war' with China and

Pakistan, deal with asymmetric and fourth-generation warfare, enhance strategic reach and joint operations with IAF and Navy.

Work on the new war doctrine -- to reflect the reconfiguration of threat perceptions and security challenges -- is already underway under the aegis of Shimla-based Army Training Command, headed by Lt-General A S Lamba, said sources.

It comes in the backdrop of the 1.13-million strong Army having practised -- through several wargames over the last five years -- its `pro-active' war strategy to mobilise fast and strike hard to pulverise the enemy.

This `cold start strategy', under a NBC (nuclear-chemical-biological) overhang, emerged from the `harsh lessons' learnt during Operation Parakram, where it took Army's strike formations almost a month to mobilise at the `border launch pads' after the December 2001 terrorist attack on Parliament.

This gave ample opportunity to Pakistan to shore up its defences as well as adequate time to the international community, primarily the US, to intervene. The lack of clear directives from the then NDA government only made matters worse.

"A major leap in our approach to conduct of operations (since then) has been the successful firming-up of the cold start strategy (to be able to go to war promptly)," said Army chief General Deepak Kapoor, at a closed-door seminar on Tuesday.

The plan now is to launch self-contained and highly-mobile `battle groups', with Russian-origin T-90S tanks and upgraded T-72 M1 tanks at their core, adequately backed by air cover and artillery fire assaults, for rapid thrusts into enemy territory within 96 hours.

Gen Kapoor identified five thrust areas that will drive the new doctrine. One, even as the armed forces prepare for their primary task of conventional wars, they must also factor in the eventuality of `a two-front war' breaking out.

In tune with this, after acquiring a greater offensive punch along the entire western front with Pakistan by the creation of a new South-Western Army Command in 2005, India is now taking steps -- albeit belatedly -- to strategically counter the stark military asymmetry with China in the eastern sector. There is now "a proportionate focus towards the western and north-eastern fronts", said Gen Kapoor.

Two, the Army needs to `optimise' its capability to effectively counter `both military and non-military facets' of asymmetric and sub-conventional threats like WMD terrorism, cyber warfare, electronic warfare and information warfare.

Three, the armed forces have to substantially enhance their strategic reach and out-of-area capabilities to protect India's geo-political interests stretching from Persian Gulf to Malacca Strait.

"This would enable us to protect our island territories; as also give assistance to the littoral states in the Indian Ocean Region," said Gen Kapoor.

Four, interdependence and operational synergy among Army, Navy and IAF must become the essence of strategic planning and execution in future wars. "For this, joint operations, strategic and space-based capability, ballistic missile defence and amphibious, air-borne and air-land operations must be addressed comprehensively," he said.

And five, India must strive to achieve a technological edge over its adversaries. "Harnessing and exploitation of technology also includes integration of network centricity, decision-support systems, information warfare and electronic warfare into our operational plans," he added.

Apart from analysing the evolving military strategy and doctrines of China and Pakistan, the Army is also studying the lessons learnt from the US-launched Operation Enduring Freedom in Afghanistan in 2001 and Operation Iraqi Freedom in 2003 and their relevance to India.


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Army To Upgrade Vintage Ack-Ack Guns







Thirty-two years after the first lot of them were first inducted into service with the Army's Air Defence Artillery (now the Corps of Army Air Defence), the Ministry of Defence is finally considering an upgrade for the Army's (t)rusty Soviet era ZU-23-2 twin-barrel anti-aircraft autocannons. While a total of close to 1,000 guns were inducted, an unknown number remain in service. According to the request for information (RFI) that has been sent out to firms in Israel, Poland and Russia among others, the Army is essentially looking for a rugged electro-optical fire control system (EOFCS), electro-mechanical gun drives and a new rugged power supply for all the gun's systems.


----------



## brahmastra

Armed forces modernisation on track: Defence Ministry

The government on Thursday emphasised that the process of modernising the armed forces was on track, with *the Defence Ministry expecting to spend over Rs.54,824 crore on capital acquisition earmarked in the total budget of Rs.1,41,703 crore for the current financial year*.

The Ministry said the* expenditure for acquisitions had increased substantially over the last five years and it was expected to cross Rs.1,78,000 crore, compared to Rs.62,672 crore in 1999-2004.*

In 2008-09, the Ministry spent Rs.41,000 crore that included Rs.13,424 crore for aircraft and Rs.4,000 crore for naval fleet and Rs.4,400 crore for land and accommodation for married personnel.

Major achievements in the process in 2009 included *the launch of the first indigenously developed nuclear powered submarine, INS Arihant, and the commissioning of INS Airavat, the third Landing Ship Tank designed for amphibious operations.*

For the *Indian Air Force, the induction of first of the three Airborne Warning and Control System was a development described as a force multiplier.*

Radar and Aerostat acquisitions came along as did the modern business jets for ferrying VVIPs complete with self-protection suites.

Providing a broad overview of the work of the Ministry, Defence Secretary Pradeep Kumar said the process included procuring advanced jet trainers and advanced light helicopters for the forces in a year when acquisitions were put on fast track in the wake of the November 2008 Mumbai terror attacks.

Effect of inflation

Interestingly, the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence, in its recent report, commented that while comparing data of different years, the rate of inflation should also be taken into account, since defence budget as percentage of the overall government spending and GDP were true indicators of its growth.

&#8216;Constant process&#8217;

Mr. Kumar said the accent on modernisation remained a constant process.

While some work was done, some were in progress and some more were yet to be done. At no point could it be said that modernisation had come to a halt.

Acknowledging that no procurement was done for the Army&#8217;s demand for a field gun after the 1987 Bofors purchase, Mr. Kumar said the government recently allowed trials of 155 mm towed guns after getting the permission from the Central Vigilance Commission and the Law Ministry since it involved a firm from whom purchases were put on hold.

He mentioned that the trials process itself was both long and important since in the case of field guns, it is held on a particular day to test its efficacy in hot weather and cold weather. &#8220;If you miss the day, the trial date goes back.&#8221;

As for the requirement of ultra-light howitzers that has been held up after the dealing with Singapore Technologies was put on hold following a CBI inquiry, the Ministry said the option of foreign military sales was being explored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

http://www.telegraphindia.com/1100102/jsp/nation/story_11934631.jsp?
Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Nod to US gun purchase minus bids
New Delhi, Jan. 1: The government has authorised an outright purchase of 145 ultra-light howitzers from the US, a highly-placed defence ministry source said today.

The ultra-light howitzers are for the mountain artillery divisions of the Indian Army to be used in high-altitude frontiers opposite Pakistan and China. They can be transported slung from some helicopters.

The defence acquisitions committee has decided to take the foreign military sales route. Foreign military sales is a US programme of government-to-government sales of military hardware bypassing a lengthy system of competitive bidding. But bidders who lose out to foreign military sales orders allege that the system lacks transparency.

&#8220;We will also look at other options,&#8221; defence secretary Pradeep Kumar said.

The Indian Air Force has taken the foreign military sales route to contract six Lockheed Martin-made Hercules C130J air lifters and the army did the same to buy artillery fire-finding radars.

Two brands of ultra-light howitzers were initially in contention for the Indian Army&#8217;s estimated $2.5-billion artillery modernisation programme &#8212; ST Kinetics&#8217; Pegasus and BAE Land Systems&#8217; M777 made in the US.

BAE Land Systems has bought over the erstwhile Swedish firm Bofors that sold 410 155mm howitzers to India in 1986. The army has not bought a single big gun since the last of the Bofors howitzer was delivered in 1987, 22 years back.

ST Kinetics was blacklisted this year after the company figured in investigations into the deals struck by the former director general of the Ordnance Factory Board in Calcutta. The government has lifted the bar on trials in multiple-vendor situations.

If the government takes the foreign military sales route, the order is likely to go to BAE Land Systems. The source said the defence acquisitions council authorised the foreign military sales route before Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s visit to the US last month.

The army wants to buy 145 ultra-light howitzers, 158 towed and wheeled, 100 tracked, and 180 wheeled and armoured guns in the first phase as part of its field artillery rationalisation plan, the programme to upgrade its artillery divisions.

Defence secretary Pradeep Kumar said the government has speeded up the buying of military hardware. Between 2007 and 2009, a total of 465 contracts have been signed. These are worth more than Rs 1,35,000 crore.

He said in 10 years, the defence ministry had doubled the capital expenditure for new acquisitions. The acquisitions were worth Rs 62,272 crore between 1999 and 2004. They total Rs 1,37,496 crore between 2004 and 2009. In the current year (2009-2010), Rs 41,000 crore was being spent on direct capital acquisitions.

The acquisitions have included Phalcon Airborne Warning and Control Systems, Sukhoi 30MKI fighter aircraft, aircraft for VIPs, missiles of different types and tanks.


----------



## Hulk

This is what it might be, that will finally come to India.
http://www.baesystems.com/ProductsServices/l_and_a_ls_m777_howitzer.html

3 decades of waiting.


----------



## brahmastra

In Last Decade India has Iinked Defense Deals worth over $50 billion







Rajat Pandit

In the decade since the 1999 Kargil conflict, India has inked deals worth over $50 billion to acquire fighters, warships, tanks, missiles, other weapon systems and platforms, the overwhelming majority of them from abroad. That is not all. India is poised to spend well over $30 billion over the next four-five years to import military hardware and software, which will only serve to reinforce its position as the developing world's biggest arms buyer. 

China, of course, spends much more -- its `declared' defence budget this year is $70 billion compared to India's $30 billion -- but it's difficult to do number-crunching about its military acquisitions, hiding as it does more than revealing. Pakistan, on its part, is not too far behind. It even pipped India, for instance, in 2006 by notching up arms import deals worth $5.1 billion, compared to India's $3.5 billion. 

Disclosing the defence ministry's official figures on Thursday, top sources said India spent Rs 62,672 crore on `direct capital acquisitions' in the 1999-2004 timeframe. "This has more than doubled in the last five years (2004-2009) to Rs 1,37,496 crore. It becomes Rs 1,78,496 crore if one adds the Rs 41,000 crore earmarked for net capital expenditure this fiscal,'' said a source. 

The scorching pace set can be gauged from the fact that the defence ministry inked as many as 465 arms contracts worth Rs 1,35,000 crore in just the last three years. Russia continues to lead the pack of defence suppliers to India, with annual sales worth around $1.5 billion, followed by Israel, which adds $1 billion or so to its kitty every year. 

Then come others like France and UK. But it's actually the US which is now increasingly muscling into the lucrative Indian arms market, having already bagged the $2.1 billion contract for eight Boeing P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft and the $962 million deal for six C-130J Super Hercules planes. 

There is, however, quite a bit of disquiet over whether India actually gets the biggest bang for its buck, given the lack of concrete long-term strategic planning to systematically build military capabilities in tune with the country's growing geo-political aspirations. 

Nevertheless, the sharp upward trajectory in modernising the armed forces is considered imperative since India is the only country with long unresolved borders with two nuclear-armed, largely hostile neighbours. Then, of course, there is the deadly threat of unconventional warfare, as was underlined by the 26/11 terror attacks. 

Big defence deals inked 

* US: 6 C-130J Super Hercules aircraft for $962 million (2007); 8 Boeing P-8I planes for $2.1 billion (2009) 

* Israel: 3 Phalcon AWACS for $1.1 billion (2004); Rs 10,075 crore project to jointly develop medium-range surface-to-air missile systems (2009) 

* France: 6 Scorpene submarines in a Rs 18,798 crore project (2005) 

* Russia: Admiral Gorshkov and 16 MiG-29Ks in $1.5 billion package deal (inked in 2004 but aircraft carrier's refit to zoom up to $2.5 billion now from original $974 million); 230 Sukhoi-30MKIs for $8.5 billion 

* UK: 66 Hawk AJTs in a Rs 8,000 crore project (2004) 

Big projects in offing 

* Rs 42,000 crore project for 126 multi-role combat aircraft 

* Rs 30,000 crore project for 6 new-generation submarines after Scorpenes 

* Rs 20,000 crore artillery modernisation programme to acquire 1,580 towed guns, 814 mounted gun systems, 180 self-propelled wheeled guns, 100 self-propelled tracked guns and 140 air-mobile ultra-light howitzers 

* Rs 20,000 crore for around 800 helicopters, ranging from VVIP and heavy-lift to attack and light utility 

TIMES OF INDIA


----------



## ironman

indianrabbit said:


> http://www.telegraphindia.com/1100102/jsp/nation/story_11934631.jsp?



That means 145 M777 for india... World's finest..


----------



## Hulk

ironman said:


> That means 145 M777 for india... World's finest..



Does not know if it is worlds best but 99&#37; it is coming to India. Looks like we are heading for lot of American stuff, hope we can pull a long friendship with them.

My gut feeling says f-18 is going to selected for MRCA.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

*I think Arjun has done well against the T-90 tank,That's why there is no noise so far from Army ..*

Here is the article...

May be we can see further order in coming months..

FORCE - A Complete News Magazine on National Security - Defence Magazine



> Also under construction at HVF are 124 units of the Indian locally-designed Arjun MBT, which recently underwent comparative trials with the T-72 and T-90S. *These desert trials, it is learned, were fairly successful which has pushed the army to raise the initial order to 250 enough for six regiments with a possible product improved order for another 250 as Mark II version. *
> 
> Adding to the haphazard and somewhat ad hoc plethora of armour, procurement programme, ministry of defence in 2008 concluded a fresh contract with Russia to supply an additional 347 T-90S in complete sets of components for local assembly. However, these supplementary T-90S kits are not expected to impinge on the agreed scope of the license program to locally construct 1,000 MBTs with production that was to have begun in 2007, but was postponed. In all, *the armys armour profile through 2015-2020 could comprise of approximately 1700 T-90S, 1800-2000 upgraded T-72M1s, and 250500 Arjuns*.


----------



## yashraj

I don't under stand that what is the problem with Arjun?

It's batter protected then T-90 and mind that it's fire control and 120mm Rifled gun is batter hitting enemy tank then t90.

It's current 1400hp engine is problem but still it's faster on road and with it's Hydropnumatic suspention it's batter and faster on off-road. While DRDO is developing 1500Hp Engine.

Then what's the hell is the Problem? Why not produce more then *2000-3000Arjun*?

*This will give our people work and pump that Defence money in to the our Manufaturing sector.*

Feel free to disagree.


----------



## Veer

yashraj said:


> I don't under stand that what is the problem with Arjun?
> 
> It's batter protected then T-90 and mind that it's fire control and 120mm Rifled gun is batter hitting enemy tank then t90.
> 
> It's current 1400hp engine is problem but still it's faster on road and with it's Hydropnumatic suspention it's batter and faster on off-road. While DRDO is developing 1500Hp Engine.
> 
> Then what's the hell is the Problem? Why not produce more then *2000-3000Arjun*?
> 
> *This will give our people work and pump that Defence money in to the our Manufaturing sector.*
> 
> Feel free to disagree.



*My dear friend, everybody knows why politicians lobby hard to become a minister in India.

I just give u a hint Mulayam Sing Yadav was the defense minister who have finalized the deal. Who is Mulayam singh what are his credensials every indian knows that.

Remember DRDO/HAL are govt. organisations they can't give kickbacks to anybody.*


----------



## Veer

*India-Russia T-90 Deal: An Analysis *

by Rajesh Kumar Mishra 

*It is not our intention to muddy the waters further when Tehelka exposures are rocking the government. This T-90 deal may kill the indigenous MBT-project Arjun, but what is surprising is that no one knows except a fortunate few in the Defence ministry, about the expected military advantages and the actual price being paid for the final product. Is it more than for what we bargained for and if so why? *Director 

Today in India, the philosophy behind the culture of maintaining secrecy in defence matters has come under considerable public scrutiny. It may take heavier tolls than what the country had experienced. Its spin off might further affect the morale of the army. 

In the light of the present defence demands, the rationale to get the best of the utilised resources needs three important points of reference prioritisation of demands, selection of the best available competitive price compliant goods and services under a specified category, and the management of resources. Taking these aspects into account, does the agreement to acquire T-90 main battle tanks (MBT) justify the deal? 

The recent expose has raised a fairly good number of questions ranging from the individual values to the preparedness of the national defence. Today, a nation wide debate is needed on all the relevant issues pertaining to the weakening endemic systems whatsoever in past and present. Analytically, it is good and bad both. It is good that its urgency has been realized at a time when the countrys military strength is undergoing tremendous resurrection. Bad because the legitimacy of the governance itself is under severe criticism, when the country is busy in looking for some headway in Kashmir like volatile situation, and pressing hard to find a responsible position in the global political and strategic systems. Also, one needs to take into account that, at the international front, India is yet to convince and thoroughly justify the world community of Indias ongoing missile and nuclear development programmes. 

Every year, the size of budgetary allocations for the defence reflects governments concern towards defence needs and demands. In the Budget for 2001-2002, there is an increment of 13.8 percent over the last years defence spending. However, is the financial allocation based on judicious conclusions for acquisition and procurement needs? Do all the defence spending justify the rationale behind them? 

No doubt, military hardware has collectively been reaching obsolescence after decades of service. Consequently, timely upgradation and modernisation of defence assets are long overdue. Even the Standing Committee on Defence in its Third Report (2001), referring the Kargil conflict of 1999 as a wake-up call, justified the 20.79 per cent increase over the revised estimate of last years budget for essential requirements for modernising the armed forces. 

At the same time, it also acknowledges that poor planning results in wasteful purchases which are a drain on the scarce resources of the country. Even the Chief of Army Staff, Gen. Padmanabhan, in an interview with the Janes Defence Weekly (Vol.35, Issue No.3, 17January,2001, p.32) has suggested an encouragement to efficient and transparent procurement policy.

Differing reports on the T-90 Deal 

It is reported through government documents that Russia in December1997 first offered the T-90 tanks. In December 1998, the Cabinet Committee on Security approved the proposal for the acquisition by the technical delegation that had evaluated the tanks in Russian conditions. Then, after three trials as recommended by the Price Negotiation Committee (PNC) in peak summers in Rajasthan during May-July1999 and a subsequent protection trial during October-November1999 in Russia, the Army headquarters prepared a General Staff Evaluation Report and recommended the induction of T-90s into the services. Since then, negotiations continued to finalise the price tag and the procurement of the tanks. 

* Josy Joseph an analyst explained the minor problems with regard to the summer trials in 1999 as - The T-90S tanks brought to India for summer trials had shown a heating problem at temperatures above 44 degrees Celsius. The summer trials were conducted in the Pokhran desert in June. But the senior officer said these were "minor problems that can in no way undermine the combat worthiness of the tank". (http//www.rediff.com/news/1999/sep/20tank-htm )

* An another source on the Indian purchase of T-90, Associated Press of Pakistan, News Summary (05-11-1999), quoting Asian Age reported that India will soon purchase around 300 T-90 tanks from Russia for around Rs 10.50 crores each, for deployment in offensive formations in Rajasthan and Punjab by next year. T-90 tank will swiftly " kill" Arjun, the main battle tank developed locally after 25 years.

* The report quoting military sources mentioned that T-90 purchase would also render India vulnerable to an unreliable supplier of spares and backup support; the paper quoted military sources. Military sources said the decision for the outright purchase of T-90s to equip four to five armoured regiments, despite its lukewarm performance" during the summer trials at Pokhran, have been "pushed forcefully" by "influential sections "within the army. They also said the T-90s- broadly compatible with T-72s, the army's current MBT-that are being finalised for purchase by India, are reportedly being offered minus at least six critical assemblies, including night vision and navigation systems that give it the decisive edge.---But the paper again quoting military sources said the T-90 missile system performed "poorly" during summer trials in the desert where it will eventually be deployed. Initially, the tank engines worked well, as the trials were being conducted at night. Problems, however, emerged once daytime trials began, with the power packs de-rating and at least one of three tank engines suffering extensive damage in high desert temperatures. Official sources said officials at army headquarters, inexplicably desperate to acquire the T-90s, reportedly dismissed the overheating as teething problems.

* Same year, the Indian Parliament witnesses an uproar in the twelfth Lok Sabha proceedings when the former Prime minister H.D. Deve Gowda and others raised the issue of T-90 tanks in the House. Referring to a letter addressed by the Chairman of the Standing Committee to then Defence Minister on 3rd November 1998, the former prime minister mentioned that all the add-ons of T-90 can be fitted into T-72S which have a tank fire control system, latest technology, 125 mm tank gun, 1000 horse power engine, anti-tank and anti-helicopter missile, SBIR and anti-tank guided missile protective system. With all these add-ons, T-72S have virtually become as good as T-90 and the cost is about Rs. 5-6 crore, whereas T-90 is about Rs. 12-13 crore. (For detail, please see Appendix-I)

* In, DEFENCE NEWS, 22 January,20001, it quoted Konstatin Makienko, the deputy head of the Centre for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies, Moscow, that- Ukraines T-84 main battle tank is roughly equivalent in quality and capability to Russias T-90 and at $2.2 million, is considerably cheaper than the T-90s export price of $2.7 million. (page no.8) 

The Deal

Passing through several other such hiccups the deal finally got through. India and Russia signed an agreement on 15th February 2001 on T-90 MBTs covering the tank purchase and licensing to manufacture, including the weapons systems.

* The first part of the agreement enables India to purchase 124 MBTs in ready-to-use configuration and 186 MBTs in semi-knocked down (SKD) and completely knocked down (CKD) conditions. Assembling of the 186 SKD and CKD tanks is to take place at the Heavy Vehicles Factory in Avadi in Tamil Nadu.

* The second part of the agreement includes license to manufacture MBTs in India and transfer of the associated technologies to India.

* The third part of this agreement implies production of the weapon systems of these MBTs. Bharat Dynamics is to undertake the assembling of the acquired missiles in knocked down conditions.

Media reports maintain that the acquisition of T-90 tanks with better night vision and battle survivability would provide India an edge over Pakistan which has recently acquired 300 T-80 tanks from Ukraine. Also, with the mid-life upgrade these T-90 tanks will remain in service for at least 30 years. 

Technical specifications 

According to the FAS military Analysis Networks description The T-90 main battle tank, the most modern tank in the army arsenal, went into low-level production in 1993, based on a prototype designated as the T-88. The T-90 was developed by the Kartsev-Venediktov Design Bureau at the Vagonka Works in Nizhniy Tagil. Initially seen as an entirely new design, the production model is in fact based on the T-72BM, with some added features from the T-80 series. The T-90 features a new generation of armor on its hull and turret. Two variants, the T-90S and T-90E, have been identified as possible export models. Plans called for all earlier models to be replaced with T-90s by the end of 1997, subject to funding availability.------- Derived from the T-72, the GPO Uralvagonzavod T-90 is the most modern tank currently in service with the Russian Army.---- Several hundred of these tanks have been produced, with various estimates suggesting that between 100 and 300 are in service, primarily in the Far East. As of mid-2000 India planned to acquire T-90 tanks, based on field trials which had already been completed. Although orders had been placed for the supply of 124 Arjun tanks through the Defence Research Development Organisation, it would be difficult to predict when these orders would be fulfilled. Until such time, T-90 tanks would serve to counter Pakistan's T-85 tanks. (For more detail, please see Appendix-II) 

The Website For Defence Industries-Army, Current Projects explains about the T-90S that The T-90S is the latest development in the T-series of Russian tanks and represents an increase in firepower, mobility and protection. ..The T-90S is in service with the Russian Army and has been selected by the Indian Army, with a requirement for 250 vehicles. (http://www.army-technology.com/projects/t-90) 

Pertinent inquiries

The agreement concluded does not reveal the negotiated final price tag. Taking into account the various reports, it must not be less than Rs. 2500 crore. This amount is more than approximately 10 per cent of the budget estimate of the Army for the year 2000-2001. However, in comparison to other financial demands of defence requisitions, the value of the transaction being high has to be closely scrutinised. Given the resources at hand, today, India needs the best bang for the buck. 

To reach at a final price tag the PNC is reported to have had held more than seventy rounds of committee meetings. Also, before the final declaration of the agreement, defence officials were reported showing concern that the Indian dealing with M/S Rosvoorouzhenie might raise the final price tag between 15 to 20 percent as commission over and above the actual selling price of the tank, if not dealt directly from the producer- Uralvagonzavod State United Enterprises, Omsk (Belarus Republic). The official explanation for routing purchase through Rosvoorouzenie, however, is that it is the nodal agency for all defence deals with Moscow and that New Delhi has been dealing with it since its inception. (The Asian Age, T-90 tank deal hits roadblock, December11,2000). There has been no official explanation from the government on this issue. 

The official version of the Defence Secretary, on the basis of a draft contract given by the Russian side, stated before the Standing Committee that the $2.41 million was the price. Though they started with $2.65 million, it was brought down. This statement further indicated that the price could be brought even below $2.2 million. If so, one should know what was the final price. Was any commission included in the price for the nodal agency? 

However, official secrecy of the negotiated final price tag is bound to raise speculations. In a democratic country, people may not be allowed to question the idea of maintaining official secrecy pertaining to national security matters beyond a limit, but how does non-disclosure of the negotiated amount of money would add to the national security anyway? After all, the people of this country have every right to know if not why and how at least how much and where?. At times, even on small matters, non-probity could cause considerable public dissent. 

Judging through different variables of the defence procurements and the allegations of political corruption involved through the rank and file of functionaries, could it be possible that in discreet manner the defence demands are oversized or over stressed? Does this assumption also apply to the T-90 deal? 

Defence experts question as to whose vested interests this costly deal serves to?. They dwell upon the cost-benefit analysis of such deals and subsequently raise the question that does India need them (T-90 MBTs) at all? (http://www.saag.org/papers3/paper201) 

Going against the views of the government and defence circles that T-90 deal would provide supremacy to Indian armoured divisions over Pakistans acquisition of T-80 UD main battle tanks, Dr. Subhash Kapila, a senior retired army official maintains that the armoured divisions themselves are irrelevant to the Indian tactical conditions. This argument is based on the concept that armoured formations have inherent limitations in terms of geographical locations of the India-Pakistan and Sino-Indian borders. He had suggested that the resources should be utilised more toward the acquisition of advanced anti-tank weapons and missile systems to strengthen the anti-tank defence of infantry divisions. In addition, taking into account the emerging high technological environment, efficient Air Cavalry Brigades are preferred alternatives to Armoured Divisions. 

Therefore, amidst the air thickened with numerous queries, India needs to tread carefully in future. Especially, as far as the main battle tanks are concerned, when three ambitious plans are in the offing, the policy makers should promote timely appraisal of the defence deals and agreements. These ambitious plans include - upgradation of existing T-72 tanks, delivery of indigenous Arjun and the procurement of T-90 tanks. After all, the country can overcome the enemies on or off territorial front, but will hardly survive the disease within. 

APPENDIX-I 

Following is the excerpt of DeveGowdas statement in the Parliament:

Now, I now want to deal with T-90 tanks. The hon. Raksha Mantri has mentioned about T-90 tanks and also about Vishnu Bhagwat issue. Sir, he has circulated a book, `Government of India, Ministry of Defence'. Part-I deals with Vishnu Bhagwat issue. Part-II has been reserved for T-90 tanks. Now, he tried to print in this book, which has been circulated to all the Members of the House, only one letter which I have written to the Prime Minister on the 8th November. It was very convenient for him and that is why, he has printed that letter, where certain typographical errors were there. On the 10th November, within two days, I wrote another letter making the correction.

Sir, I would like to just bring to the notice of this august House that these are the letters which I have written to the hon. Prime Minister and the Defence Minister. ... (Interruptions)----------------

SHRI H.D. DEVEGOWDA : Sir, this is a serious matter. Please allow me to speak. Otherwise, it is going to be one-sided argument, which has been advanced in this booklet circulated to all the Members.

*Sir, kindly see as to what plea the hon. Defence Minister had taken. In his reply, the Defence Minister had taken the plea that this was decided by the previous Government. Shri Mulayam Singh Yadav, as the Raksha Mantri, had gone to Moscow in October 1997. In November 1997, a meeting was held in the room of the Principal Secretary to the Prime Minister; so and so persons were present there. The Army Delegation evaluation performance of T-90 tanks was made in February 1998. The Technical Evaluation Report was given on the 25th of May 1998. The visit of the Defence Secretary was made in June 1998. The Cabinet Committee on Security gave the approval in principle for the procurement of T-90 tanks on the 3rd December 1998. The date of arrival of the Russian Delegation for the Price Negotiation Committee meeting for T-90 tanks was on the 20th January 1999.*

*I raised this issue not because I have any interest of a particular tank. This was the issue raised by the Member of the very same House, who is also the Chairman of the Standing Committee. He wrote a letter to the Raksha Mantri on the 3rd November 1998.*

In that letter, he has categorically mentioned that T-90 tank is the state-of-the-art tank but it never came into production for reasons best known to the Russians. Therefore, the induction of these tanks cannot be done within the acceptable time frame in view of the absence of production line in Russia. To produce the same at Avadi will not be cost effective both in money and time taken for production to commence. Moreover, T-90 has never been trial evaluated in India in summer or winter. Russia has now gone to their state-of-the-art tank, `Black Eagle', which is the tank of the future. This was written by the Chairman of the Standing Committee who is also one of the officers who served in the Defence. Shri George Fernandes is not an expert. I am not an expert. Or Shri Mulayam Singh Yadav is not an expert. A person who has served in the Defence has written the letter to the Defence Minister on 3rd November 1998. I would like to again, particularly, stress one point. He says, T-72S, on the other hand, has many common features with 272M and the production of this tank can commence without much delay. It is pertinent to clarify here that all the add-ons of T-90 can be fitted into T-72S which has a tank fire control system, latest technology, 125 mm tank gun, 1000 horse power engine, anti-tank and anti-helicopter missile, SBIR and anti-tank guided missile protective system. With all these add-ons, T-72S has virtually become as good as T-90 and the cost is about Rs. 5-6 crore, whereas T-90 is about Rs.12-13 crore. This was the letter addressed by the Chairman of the Standing Committee.

In addition to that, there is one more letter written by Lieutenant-General Foley. What has he written? This is letter dated 6th June. *The hon. Defence Minister should go through the letter which was written by a retired Army General whether we should go for T-90 or not. Yes, Shri Mulayam Singh went there somewhere in November 1997. Yes, I have quoted the date. Subsequently, the Principal Secretary has taken the meeting. He has tried to shift the responsibility on all these things, including the initiation made by us. Who has initiated this purchase of T-90 tanks? It is the UF Government. Have they said anywhere you should not consider T-72? *(Interruptions) No, Sir, this is the issue which I cannot avoid. (http:/www.alfa.nic.in/Isdeb/Is12/ses4/0116049924.htm) 

APPENDIX-II 
FAS military Analysis Networks description of the T-90 main battle tanks mentions the following:

(T-90) 

The T-90 main battle tank, the most modern tank in the army arsenal, went into low-level production in 1993, based on a prototype designated as the T-88. The T-90 was developed by the Kartsev-Venediktov Design Bureau at the Vagonka Works in Nizhniy Tagil. Initially seen as an entirely new design, the production model is in fact based on the T-72BM, with some added features from the T-80 series. The T-90 features a new generation of armor on its hull and turret. Two variants, the T-90S and T-90E, have been identified as possible export models. Plans called for all earlier models to be replaced with T-90s by the end of 1997, subject to funding availability. By mid-1996 some 107 T-90s had gone into service in the Far Eastern Military District.

Derived from the T-72, the GPO Uralvagonzavod T-90 is the most modern tank currently in service with the Russian Army. Of conventional layout, the T-90 represents a major upgrade to every system in the T-72, including the main gun. The T-90 is an interim solution, pending the introduction of the new Nizhny Tagil MBT which has been delayed due to lack of funding. Produced primarily mainly due to its lower cost, the T-90 it will probably remain in low-rate production to keep production lines open until newer designs become available. Several hundred of these tanks have been produced, with various estimates suggesting that between 100 and 300 are in service, primarily in the Far East.

As of mid-2000 India planned to acquire T-90 tanks, based on field trials which had already been completed. Although orders had been placed for the supply of 124 Arjun tanks through the Defence Research Development Organisation, it would be difficult to predict when these orders would be fulfilled. Until such time, T-90 tanks would serve to counter Pakistan's T-85 tanks.

Specifications

Dimensions




Length


9.53 - 6.86 meters

Width


3.78 meters

Height


2.225 meters

clearance


0.47 meters

Weight


46.5 - 50 metric tons

Armored volume


11.04 m3

Turret volume


1.85 m3

Crew


3

Engine


840 hp V-84MS diesel
1,000 hp V-84KD turbo-supercharged diesel
1,000 hp V-85 diesel
1 kW AB-1-P28 auxiliary power unit

Max Road Speed


65 km/h

Max cross-country Speed


45 km/h

Power/Weight


18 - 20.0 hp/tn

Ground Pressure


0.938 kg/sq.cm

Range


550 - 650 km

Obstacle negotiation




Fording depth


1.2 m on the move/5 m with OPVT (snorkel)

Trench width


2.8 m

Vertical obstacle


0.8 m

Maximum gradient


30

Weapons




Main Weapon


125mm 2A46M-2 smoothbore

Stabilization


2E42-4 Zhasmin

Rate of fire


6-8 rounds/min

Ammunition


43 rounds (22 in carousel)

Ammunition Types


APFSDS, HEAT, HEF

ATGM through 125mm


9M119M Refleks-M (AT-11 Sniper-B)

Machine Guns


Coaxial PKT 7.62mm (2000 rounds)
Remotely-controlled AAMG mount Utjos NSVT 12.7mm (300 rounds)

Smoke Screens


12 902B 82mm mortars with 3D17 smoke grenades
smoke discharger

Equipment




Night Vision


TO1-PO2T Agava-2 TI (target id range 2.5 km)
TPN-4-49-23 Buran-PA (target id range 1.2/1.5 km)

Fire Control


1A45T Irtysh computerized system with 9S515 missile guidance system

Onboard sights




Commander


PNK-4S sight includes TKN-4S Agat-S day/night sight (target id range 800 m (day)/700 m (night))

Gunner


1V528-1 ballistic computer
1A43 rangefinder/sight
1G46 laying device
DVE-BS wind gauge

Driver


TVN-5 IR night viewer

Radio


R-163-50U
R-163-50U + R-163-50K (T-90K)

Navigation


TNA-4-3 (T-90K)

Jammers


Shtora-1 EOCMDAS
Dazzle painting

Other


NBC, 3ETs13 Inej auto-fire-fighting equipment,
self-dig-in blade,
air conditioning,
KMT-6 mine clearing equipment (optional)

Front & side armor


laminated front, side and top armor behind Kontakt-5 ERA

Front armor rating, mm RHA


Vs APFSDS: 550 mm + 250-280mm with Kontakt-5 = 800-830mm
Vs HEAT: 650 mm + 500-700mm with Kontakt-5 = 1,150-1,350mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veer

A four-member team from the army bags the *first place at the International Humanitarian Law Competition* 


The Indian Army had till now kept itself distanced from the International Humanitarian Law and did reasonably well, so it believes. While there are reports of aberration once in a while putting the army in dock, the overall picture has been good.
However, now the armed forces have started taking baby steps towards the IHL and as a first of these, a four-member team from the army participated in the International Humanitarian Law Competition hosted by the Swiss ministry of defence and also bagged the first place in the competition. The IHL, also known as the Laws of Armed Conflict, deals with two major issues of warfare, the legality of waging a war and permissible means and methods of war fighting.

The team from India, led by Col S.C. Sharan, director HR Cell in the Discipline and Vigilance Directorate, was hand picked on the basis of their aptitude. Since the aim of the competition is to enhance the knowledge level of middle rank officers on IHL and successfully integrate its principles in the decision making process during hostilities, the team comprised commanding officers, Col Peeyush Khurana and Col Arindam Saha, both COs in Rashtriya Rifles, and Major Ajeen Kumar from JAG (Judge Advocate General) department.


----------



## sudhir007

*DRDO develops 'wearable computers' for soldiers*

The Indian soldier carrying a computer along with his weapons in an inhospitable terrain does not seem not far off.

The device is a compact, low power, high-performance computing platform capable of doing the functions of a desktop on the palm.

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) is working on a ?Wearable Computer? project which could be used for various applications including locating scattered team members while moving along in the most inhospitable terrain.

The prototype of the ?Wearable Computers? was displayed at the ongoing Indian Science Congress here, the personnel of Centre for Artificial Intelligence & Robotics (CAIR) under DRDO's Bangalore unit.

The device was capable of carrying out scores of applications like Situation Awareness, Command Control, Navigation, Sensor Data Processing, Video and Voice Streaming.

It could also perform Situation Assessment during disaster management.

fullstory


----------



## Sam_Bajwa

Army medical charts not revised for 50 years


In a revelation that could have serious health implications for the armed forces and on the medical classification of soldiers, charts used to define the correct weight for height and age are not only outdated, but are apparently based on data applicable to western population that is inherently different from Indian population.

A study, conducted by three armed forces medical specialists, has found that the weight for age and height calculated in the study after recording anthropometric measurements of about 1,000 healthy armed forces personnel was at considerable variance with the charts currently being used in the Army.

This, according to some medical experts, implies that all along the army may have been using inappropriate parameters to gauge the physical standards ot the troops. Further, police and para military organisations may also be affected by this.

Pointing out that the existing reference weights have not been revised in the last 50 years, the study has recommended a large-scale multi-centric study should be taken up for replacing the existing charts. The study has been published in a recent issue of the Medical Journal Armed Forces India.

The average weight for a majority of height and age category among the surveyed individuals was found to be higher than in the Indian Army chart. For example, as per the old scale, individuals in the height category of 178 cms and 28-32 years should have an ideal weight of 68.5 kg, whereas the study found the average weight to be 71.19 kg. Similarly those who should have an ideal weight of 72.5 kg were found to be 81.23 kg.

The study states that the origins of the anthropometric charts used in the Army are obscure and it is widely believed that these were obtained from life insurance tables made for British and American civilian population.

Anthropometry is an accepted method of measuring obesity, the prevalence of which has increased globally. In India alone, there are over 100 million obese people, which indicates that they are amidst an obesity epidemic.

The Indian Armed Forces, the study points out, are not immune from this epidemic and studies indicate a rising trend of obesity in the armed forces. Although armed forces personnel are subjected to periodic medical examinations, the standards for body weight used to classify individuals as overweight are very old. Overweight and obesity not only have serious health consequences, but also are a cause of lowering the medical classification in the forces, which adversely affects a soldiers career.

Therefore, the study noted, it was imperative that reference anthropometric values related to overweight and obesity for the Indian Armed Forces should be established based upon data for the same population instead of using outdated data meant for individuals of different ethnic origins.

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Army to procure night vision goggles for chopper pilots*

New Delhi, Jan 7 (PTI) In a bid to strengthen the night-fighting capabilities of its pilots, the Indian Army is planning to procure advanced night vision goggles capable of operating in low ambient light conditions.

In a recently issued Request for Information (RFI), the army has specified that it needs goggles, which should enable the crew in helicopters to operate under "starlit conditions".

The Army operates a fleet of 10 squadrons comprising over 200 choppers including the French-origin Cheetah and Chetak helicopters and the indigenously-built ALH Dhruv helicopters and is carrying out trials for inducting around 135 new light-utility helicopters in the next couple of years.

In the recent past, Indian armed forces have been working towards removing their 'night-blindness' during wars.

Source : fullstory .


----------



## RPK

the new camouflage for the Indian Army that is in the works and has been approved for induction for 2010. It was ready to be inducted in 2008 but now the induction will start in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

rpraveenkum said:


> the new camouflage for the Indian Army that is in the works and has been approved for induction for 2010. It was ready to be inducted in 2008 but now the induction will start in 2010.



Is it legit that pattern looks like it can give camo to as close as 50 meters


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*100 new helipads proposed for India's northeast *

IANS, 13 January 2010, 02:09pm IST

100 new helipads proposed for India's northeast 
IANS, 13 January 2010, 02:09pm ISTText Size:|Topics:Assam Rifles
Myanmar border

NEW DELHI: The paramilitary Assam Rifles proposes to construct over 100 helipads in India's northeastern states for quick mobilization of its 


troopers along the 1,600-km Myanmar border even as it plans to raise 26 battalions to add to the existing 46. 

"We have proposed the construction of over 100 helipads to the ministry of home affairs. These helipads would be constructed all over the northeastern states and help in quick mobilisation of troopers, dealing with medical emergencies and supplying rations," the Assam Rifles chief, Lt. General KS Yadava, said. 

"We hope this proposal would be cleared by year-end. These helipads would be built along the India-Myanmar border because the terrain is very vast and difficult. It takes days to cover even a few kilometers. It would be to largely support the 26 additional battalions which we will be raising in the next 10 years for deployment along the 1,600- km India-Myanmar border," Yadava added. 

He said three to four battalions would be raised every year. Infrastructure like roads will also be developed. 

Noting that the helipads would be independent of those operated in the northeast by the Indian Army and the Indian Air Force, Yadava discounted suggestions that their construction was linked to countering the perceived threat from China. 

"It has nothing to do with China. We are having it to reach our men sitting far out along the Myanmar border," he said. 

Yadava said for transporting its troopers in helicopters, the Assam Rifles would seek the help of the paramilitary Border Security Force (BSF), which has an aviation wing and is the nodal organisation for providing aircraft and choppers to the other central paramilitary forces. 

"At present, we do not feel the need of having our own choppers. We will think about it if the need arises in the future," he added. 

Headquartered in Meghalaya capital Shillong, the Assam Rifles is deployed only in the northeast. It traces its roots to the Cachar Levy that was established by the British in 1835 to protect settlements against tribal raids and other assaults as British rule slowly moved towards the northeastern parts of India. 

At present, the force has 46 battalions comprising 65,000 men. Fifteen battalions are deployed along the border and the rest are reserved for counter- insurgency operations. 

The Assam Rifles is the only paramilitary force that relies solely on the Indian Army for its officer cadre. The other such forces have their own officer cadres and also take officers on deputation from the army and the Indian Police Service (IPS). 

Source : 100 new helipads proposed for India's northeast - India - The Times of India


----------



## sudhir007

> *The soldier in the first picture was kind enough to give me a nice demo of this Pinaka's launcher hydraulics. This is from the 1880 Rocket Regiment (Pinaka), the first of two units armed with the indigenous MBRL system.*



LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS: Pinaka Launcher From Commissioning Unit


----------



## Iggy

*Rajasthan to allot land for BrahMos Project*

JAIPUR: Rajasthan government has decided to allot 80 ha for setting up BRAHMOS Missile project in Pilani. Defence Research Development
Organisation chief controller (R&D) Dr A Sivathanu Pillai said that the Rs 200-crore project will be rolled out soon in the state.

"We will hire around 150 technology experts for this project. Most of them would be from Rajasthan," he said.

The BrahMos (an amalgam of Brahmaputra and Moskva) missile programme is a joint venture between India and Russia. It is the fastest operational cruise missile existing in the world today and can be launched from any type of platform - land, sea, and air and precisely reach the targets either on land or at sea with high lethal effect.

"*The missile is being assembled at BrahMos Aerospace located in Hyderabad*," a government official said. 

Rajasthan to allot land for BrahMos Project- Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Iggy

There is a Brahmos production or some thing related to Brahmos running in trivandrum too..any one know what it is??


----------



## Iggy

*Army to use solar energy at Siachen glacier*

The Indian Army is going in for an eco-friendly windmill and solar panel energy at Siachen glacier, the highest battle field of the world, to save the glacier from pollution, as also to cut down on the cost of the fuel and logistic efforts.

The government has sanctioned Rs 3,000 crore for putting into effect the plan for alternate energy at the strategically crucial glacier, which is in the global attention because of the presence of the Indian and Pakistani armies.

Our effort is to set up windmills and solar panels at the glacier, and other frontier areas in Ladakh region, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Northern Command Lt. Gen. BS Jaswal told Hindustan Times in an interview, while outlining the Armys efforts to save the glacier.

This will help the soldiers stationed at the glacier to heat their huts and posts and lighting. The temperatures at the glacier dip minus 40 degree Celsius.

Till date, the soldiers  a brigade strength at Siachen glacier, have been dependent upon kerosene, diesel for running generators to heat their accommodation and lights.

While acknowledging that human presence does cause pollution. Gen. Jaswal said, what is hidden from the public view is the fact that how Army was saving the glacier.

It is my hope that this year, we should be able to set up windmills and solar panels at the glacier. It will go a long way in helping protect the glacier from pollutants. It would be clean energy.

The Northern Army Commander already has discussed the project with the Union Ministry for New and Renewable Energy.

The presence of troops here is in the national interest. The phenomenon of the glacier melt must be considered in terms of the mass of the glacial systems existing in the region in comparison to the quantum of troops present there. The ratio will indicate that the situation is not alarming, he said, dispelling the fears that because of the Armys presence the pace of the melting of glacier has speeded up.

Glacial melting is part of the phenomenon of global warming. We are however, fully seized of the issue of the fragile ecology of the region and have instituted a number of measures to reduce the footprints. Eco-friendly measures adopted by us include pipeline based transmission of Kerosene - oil, greenhouses to grow vegetables and bio digesters."

As a vision for the future we are identifying our power requirements in the areas of the Ladakh region which can be met through alternate energy sources, such as solar power and wind. We have instituted measures to further reduce the pollution levels on the glacier and have a structured system of waste disposal. 

Army to use solar energy at Siachen glacier- Hindustan Times


----------



## RPK

Our harmed forces


Over the past two weeks I have had to field several calls from Pakistani TV channels seeking a comment on what they see as &#8220;provocative&#8221; statements made by the army chief, General Deepak Kapoor. I give them all one short answer: this is an Indian general thinking aloud, expressing personal views at a semi-academic discussion. The problem is, you are responding as Pakistanis listening to a general. You forget that he is an Indian general, not Pakistani. 



The implication is, in one fundamental sense we do not take our generals as seriously as the Pakistanis do because, howsoever radical their views, we know that they do not control larger strategic policy. But, in another fundamental sense, while we do not at all fear our generals, we respect and love them more &#8212; and that is also partly because we have no concerns over their indulging in extra-constitutional adventurism or mischief, ever. That is something India and its armed forces are so proud of. And that is why the current spectacle of the army chief answering a hall full of sceptical journalists&#8217; questions not so much about soldiering or strategy as about sleaze and scandal is so unfortunate. In fact it is doubly unfortunate that it had to happen in his Army Day-eve press conference, and India woke up to headlines of a land &#8216;scam&#8217; at the top in the army just when it was displaying its best in ceremonial parades around the country.


I know too little about the so-called land scam in Sukna cantonment (near 33 Corps HQ) in Siliguri to have a view on it. But what I can say without any hesitation is that our system&#8217;s &#8212; the army and political leadership&#8217;s &#8212; inability to come clear on this early enough has caused enormous damage to the fair name of what still is our finest national institution. 




You never want to see your military brass on the defensive, whether facing the enemy, or your own media. But that&#8217;s how they have been now for several years. Either on the defensive, or complaining, even whining. Sadly, so un-soldierlike. When was the last time you saw a general &#8212; and I use the words &#8220;army&#8221; and &#8220;general&#8221; generically, including all three forces and their commanding ranks &#8212; talk either grand strategy, modernisation, or unveil a vision for the military? You could go right back to the mid-&#8217;80s and may discover that the last time you heard such genuinely military talk was when General Sundarji took over and, by a happy coincidence we had already, in Admiral Tahiliani, a visionary chief of the navy. The air force then had many combat veterans of the 1965-71 vintage at top levels and together the three forces inducted new weapon systems, wrote new doctrines and built confidence, morale and, above all, the sense of dash, adventure and excitement that attracts the finest young people to join the forces. 


In recent years, on the other hand, you have seen the top brass complaining in public about pay commission injustices &#8212; which were mostly justified complaints &#8212; or about other assorted un-soldierlike inanities or, now, land scams. Frankly, the last time I saw an Indian soldier talk like a soldier was when General Padmanabhan talked to the media at the peak of tension during Operation Parakram. 


If, over these past two decades, the armed forces have begun to look &#8212; and sound &#8212; like just any other &#8220;department&#8221; of the government, the fault lies with their own leadership, the civil servants who &#8220;control&#8221; them, and mostly with the politicians who lead them. Grievances over the pay commission should never have been allowed to fester and the political leadership should not have waited till the brass &#8212; led by the then navy chief, Admiral Sureesh Mehta &#8212; had begun washing that dirty linen in public. If you ask them, they will tell you they had good reason to do so, and if they hadn&#8217;t, obvious, hurtful injustices would not have been reversed. I disagreed with their method, but in substance they are mostly right. 


But why did the political leadership let it drift? The last thing you want to do is distract your soldiers by open, bureaucratic-style spats, or force them to take their grievances public, like any other exploited section of our society. Nobody moved in time to comfort them, to even give them cover when ex-servicemen took the grievances public. The generals, not clever enough &#8212; and not expected to be so &#8212; to fight a war through the media, were hung out to dry by the political leadership while the bureaucracy quietly sniggered on the sidelines. 


This is exactly what is happening now with the Sukna &#8220;scandal&#8221;. This is just the kind of situation where the defence minister, secretary, somebody should have taken charge and convinced the nation that its army and its defence ministry had the institutional strength, ethos and a strong enough ethical foundation to deal with the issue rather than, once again, leaving it to the chief himself. India has had a healthy tradition of keeping the institution of the chief above public controversy. Even when problems arose, these were sorted out internally, without making an ugly public spectacle, except in the Krishna Menon phase of skulduggery which lost us the 1962 war. We have forgotten that. But the larger state of our armed forces has begun to resemble 1962. 




Of course, some of the more garrulous recent chiefs have not helped. But where is the political leadership? Missing in action? I am sorry if that sounds like a cheap shot. But what is one to say when this country has had such uninspiring political leadership for its armed forces for so long, starting with George Fernandes who saw himself as more a senapati by himself and Siachen Glacier as his only charge &#8212; and a permanent photo-op. Or now A.K. Antony under whose leadership the brass has got caught in ugly public situations twice already, over the pay commission and Sukna. Or, under whom almost all major acquisitions have got delayed by half to a full decade. 


And these are things we need desperately, desperately: new guns for an artillery which has not ordered one since 1987, air-defence missiles without which the navy&#8217;s newest, finest capital assets are left naked to air attacks, new fighters for an air force which is down to 32 squadrons from 45. The defence minister&#8217;s, and probably even the UPA&#8217;s, primary objective is to complete yet another tenure without any arms purchase scandal. That is why the tiniest whiff of a controversy leads to cancellation of trials and even tenders. If you are as old as I am, or a pucca cricket enthusiast, you will know Bapu Nadkarni, an all-rounder who became famous setting a record with his gentle left-arm spin that will now never be broken: 29 overs, 26 maidens, and no wickets for three runs. Even when he batted, he scored at a somewhat similar pace. Perhaps in the spirit of those times for Indian cricket, he always played for a draw. Antony has now become the Bapu Nadkarni of Indian politics, and certainly so in his tenure as Raksha Mantri. It is causing a drift, jeopardising India&#8217;s military strength and, institutionally, undermining the armed forces. 


Our serving generals will never question the political leadership. But deep down when they see their leaders waffle, play safe and distant, it feeds right into their soldiers&#8217; disdain for the lazy, cowardly civilian. And then they begin to make mistakes. We still have one of the finest, most loyal, disciplined armies in the world, willing to follow its orders and, most important of all, take casualties. They deserve better leadership, both from within, and definitely from the political class.


----------



## RPK

Army`s Intelligence Chief visits Afghanistan

New Delhi: Indian Army's Intelligence Chief visited Afghanistan in an effort to assess Afghan military capability to manage their nation's security with the NATO forces already working on their pull out plan. 

"Director General of Military Intelligence Lt Gen R K Loomba was in Afghanistan last week to meet officers of the Afghan National Army (ANA) and International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) of the NATO countries," an Army officer said today. 


Loomba made the quiet trip to Kabul and visited ANA headquarters, where he met senior officers and also held talks with ISAF commanders, they said here. 

The visit comes in the wake of the US announcing "a surge and exit policy" beginning 2011 for Afghanistan, which has witnessed the war on terror against al-Qeada and the Taliban for over eight years following the 9/11 terror attacks. 

Loomba's trip comes ahead of an official tour by Richard Holbrooke, US President's special envoy for Afghanistan and Pakistan, to Delhi from tomorrow along with US Defence Secretary Robert Gates. 

The Army is already present in Afghanistan imparting training to ANA officers at its defence institutions, preparing them for a possible exit by ISAF. 

Army Chief General Deepak Kapoor had told reporters during his annual media interaction here on Thursday that Indian military instructors were also providing English language training to the ANA officers. 

He had also stated that India wanted a strong ANA that could manage the country's security affairs as and when the ISAF troops pull out.


----------



## RPK

Army`s One Medium Regiment celebrates platinum jubilee

Jodhpur: Indian Army's One Medium Regiment on Saturday celebrated its platinum jubilee here and carried out a mounted parade of artillery guns in the country. 

Congratulating the unit on the occasion, Army Chief General Deepak Kapoor said the regiment's achievements in different wars fought by India were exemplary and urged the troops to maintain high standards. 


The highlights of the parade, which was led by the regiment's Commanding Officer Colonel P C Pawar, include the BMP infantry combat vehicles and M-46 130 mm artillery guns of the unit. 

South-western Army Commander Lieutenant General C K S Sabu and 12 Corps Chief Lt Gen A M Verma were also present on the occasion. 

Established in 1935, the regiment took part in World War- II and had received its battle honours while fighting against Japanese troops in Burma.


----------



## RPK

Indian Army chief arriving Tuesday

Indian Army chief General Deepak Kapoor is arriving on a three-day official visit to Nepal Tuesday at the invitation of Chief of Army Staff (CoAS) Chhatra Man Singh Gurung,said Nepal Army's (NA) Directorate of Public Relation (DPR). 

Issuing a press statement Monday, NA DPR said, General Kapoor will attend a Wreath Laying ceremony at 'martyrs memorial' and receive a guard of honour from Nepal Army on Tuesday and meet with CoAS Gurung, after his arrival. 

On Wednesday, General Kapoor will visit the high altitude military academy of Nepal Army in Jomsom, Mustang and the pension distribution centre of the Indian Army in Khara. He will also visit the western regional headquarters of Nepal Army in Pokhara and attend a dinner to be hosted in his honour in the evening. 

On Thursday, General Kapoor will visit the traning centre for peace keeping missions centre in Panchkhal of Kavre. He will meet with Prime Minister Madhav Kumar Nepal and defense minister Bidhya Bhandari in Singha Durbar the same day. 

President Ram Baran Yadav will award Kapoor the honorary rank of General of Nepal Army amid a special function at the President's office, Shital Niwas, Thursday evening. General Kapoor will host a reception in honour of CoAS Gurung the same evening.


----------



## ejaz007

*India To Pull Thousands of Troops From Kashmir*
By vivek raghuvanshi 
Published: 15 Jan 2010 09:47


NEW DELHI - India has decided to remove several thousand troops from the northern state of Jammu and Kashmir, which for two decades has been the scene of low-intensity battle between the Army and terrorists crossing the border from Pakistan.

Refusing to give a specific number, a senior Indian Defence Ministry official said a "large number" of troops will be withdrawn from Jammu and Kashmir in phases.

An estimated 350,000 Indian troops are stationed in Jammu and Kashmir, along with 200,000 paramilitary forces.

The troop reduction will begin this month, the Defence Ministry official said, adding that the paramilitary forces there will take over from the troops.

Sources in the Indian Army said troops stationed along the Pakistan border in Jammu and Kashmir are as vigilant as ever despite the planned withdrawal.

*The Indian troop pullout from Jammu and Kashmir coincides with media reports here that China has taken over some Indian territory along the disputed Line of Actual Control that serves as a border between the two countries.*

Indian Defence Minister A.K. Antony said in Srinagar, the capital of Jammu and Kashmir, that there has been no change in the India-China border.

India To Pull Thousands of Troops From Kashmir - Defense News


----------



## RPK

fullstory

*India Reserve Battalion in Mizoram leaves for Assam*

Aizawl, Jan 18 (PTI) Contingents of the India Reserve Battalion (IRB) in Mizoram are being relocated to two districts in Assam to help state authorities maintain law and order, a senior police officer said today.

The 3rd battalion of IRB would be shortly leaving for Udalguri and Darrang districts as directed by the Union Home ministry, the official said.

While the first batch left the headquarters at Mamit on Mizoram-Tripura border last Saturday, the second and final batch led by the Battalion's commandant John Neihlaia would be leaving Mizoram after the vehicles return.

The deployment is expected to be completed within this month, the official said.

IRB is a special force based in Mizoram, Nagaland and Meghalaya


----------



## New Shivaji

*Indian Army is Procuring Additional Accessories for TAR-21 assault rifles *

The Army is marching ahead to boost firepower and enhance mobility of its special forces and select infantry outfits. It is procuring carbines for close-quarter battle, additional accessories for its recently acquired TAR-21 assault rifles and all-terrain vehicles.Recently, the Army was in the market to procure special assault rifles that can shoot around corners without the soldier having to expose himself for a direct line-of-sight shot.



Since carbines are smaller and more compact than rifles and capable of a high rate of automatic fire, they are preferred for combat at short ranges and in confined spaces, though their effectiveness is negligible at longer ranges. Special forces world over are heavy users of carbines.The Army wants carbines to be fully operable by troops wearing NBC protective clothing, besides having the capability to mount additional gadgets like laser rangers and night vision sights. 



The list of accessories for the modular Israeli Tavor TAR-21 rifle, which is now the standard personal weapon for special forces personnel and paratroopers includes telescopic sights and night vision sights, accessory rails for mounting additional gadgets, high-intensity flashlights, dual magazine clips and luminous sights for under-barrel grenade launchers.



Also being sought for the TAR-21 are single eye night vision goggles with headband. Providing high-resolution imagery and image intensification troops would be able to use them in conjugation with the rifle&#8217;s day sights or as an independent gadget by being worn on the forehead.Specifications for the all-terrain vehicles (ATV) include seating capacity for 10 persons and the ability to operate across a wide spectrum terrain and climatic conditions, including snowbound areas, deserts and marshes.Inbuilt GPS and navigation system, air-conditioning, fire-fighting aids, internal and external storage capacity for military equipment, cold starting system and provisions for attaching engineering support equipment like snow cutter, blades and trailers would be added features of the ATV.
ASIAN DEFENCE


----------



## sudhir007

Army recruitment drive begins idrw.org

Nearly 1700 candidates turned up for the Army Recruitment Rally at reserve police ground here today. More than 1200 candidates were screened while the rest were allowed to undergo physical and other tests.The candidates are expected to appear written test tomorrow.Colonel Naveen Jha, who is in charge of the recruitment, said the objective behind conducting the camp in Balangir was that being a neglected area, youths still have a misconception about Army as a result of which their presence in Indian Army is very low. He however said the turn up at the camp is not satisfactory.


----------



## brahmastra

Lt Gen V.K. Singh next Army chief

*Lt General V K Singh, the Eastern Army Commander and senior-most infantry officer, was named as the next Army chief on Friday and will take over his new post after incumbent Gen Deepak Kapoor retires on March 31.*

The Defence Ministry issued the order after the Cabinet Committee on Appointments cleared Mr. Singhs name for the top post, senior ministry sources said here.

*He is the third generation officer from the Rajput regiment.
*
*Mr. Singh, a graduate of the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington as well as the Rangers Course at Fort Benning, USA and the US Army War College, Carlisle, was commissioned into the 2 Rajput in June 1970 and commanded the same unit when it was positioned along the LoC*.

Experienced in counter insurgency, LoC and high altitude operations, *Singh was awarded the Yudh Sena Medal for his distinguished service during Operation Pawan against LTTE in Sri Lanka*.

*He was also awarded the Ati Vishisht Seva Medal (AVSM) for distinguished service while commanding a counter insurgency force.*

*Mr. Singh, who has also seen action in Bangladesh war, served in the Military Operations Directorate at the Army Headquarters and Brigadier General Staff of a Corps during Operation Parakram.
*
*He has also served as an instructor at the Indian Military Training Team (IMTRAT) headquarters in Bhutan*.


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## RPK

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Army Puts Out Slew Of Small Arms RFIs

The Indian Army is in the market for a series of new small arms systems and accessories. Requests for Information from global contractors have been issued this month for a new 5.56 mm Close Quarter Battle Carbine (CQB Carbine), a new 7.62 mm Light Machine Gun (LMG) -- both with optical sights -- and a list of eight accessories for its Israeli TAR-21 assault rifles, including telescopic sights, accessory rails, dual magazine clips, self luminous reflex sight for the UBGL and single eye night vision with head band.

The Indian Army has also put out a crucial RFI for the successor to its L-70 and ZU-23MM-2B guns, but more on that later.


----------



## RPK

Army confirms attack by China hackers- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


After the National Security Advisor (NSA) MK Narayanan admitted that Chinese hackers had targeted Indian government websites, the Indian Army on Saturday (January 23) confirmed that they too were a victim of a cyber attacks. Army sources told TIMES NOW that two years ago they suspected their computers had been hacked by the Chinese. 

The sources claim that the Chinese had been able to access important documents and confidential information. Following this the Indian Army was forced to increase security on its websites. 

Now, the onus is on the Chinese to explain accusations levied by the Indian government. 

After M K Narayanan's interview to a foreign daily, US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton had called for higher accountability from countries from where the attacks were being planned. With America seeking answers from China over cyber attacks like the one on Google, the pressure is mounting on the Chinese government to provide the countries an explanation. 

However, after the initial accusations from the former NSA, China remained defiant. The Chinese foreign ministry had vehemently denied involvement in the cyber attacks saying the accusations were baseless. 

Ma Zhaoxu, Spokesperson, Chinese Foreign Ministry had said, "I have talked enough about hacking before. I have nothing more to add. But I want to stress that there is no basis at all for this claim."


----------



## RPK

domain-b.com : Indian Army issues RFI for all-terrain vehicles


In search of high mobility for its troops in various forms of terrain, such as snow-bound areas, marshes, creeks, beaches and deserts, the Indian Army is seeking to acquire a large number of all-terrain vehicles. In this regard, the army has issued a request for information (RFI) to manufacturers, both domestic and foreign, for high utility vehicles that should be able to carry 10 fully-armed men. 





The Oskosh M-ATV 
The RFI, however, does not specify the exact number of vehicles required, but asks the manufacturers to state their ability to supply them and also transfer technology for manufacturing within India. 

According to officials, the Army will seek to procure both wheeled and tracked all-terrain vehicles with convertible rack and seat systems. 

The vehicles should be able to operate in high-altitude areas as well.


----------



## skyisthelimit

To provide high mobility to its commandos for special operations, the Army is procuring a large number of all-terrain vehicles that could ply in snow-bound areas, marshes, creeks, beaches and deserts.

The Defence Ministry has issued a request for information (RFI) to manufacturers, both domestic and foreign, for such high utility vehicles with a capacity to carry 10 fully-armed men.

These vehicles can also be used by troops for patrol duties in difficult terrains.

However, the RFI does not specify the exact number of vehicles required, but has asked the manufacturers to state their ability to supply them and also transfer technology for manufacturing within India in future.

Army expects to procure both wheeled and tracked all-terrain vehicles, but these should have convertible rack and seat system.

The vehicles should be able to operate in high-altitude areas and have the capability to cross crevasses.

A Global Positioning System powered by its own electrical systems, wind and temperature tachymeter, fire extinguisher, external storage facility for rappelling ropes, ice aces, pick axes and shovels, along with two 20-litre warming fuel jerricans would be additional features of the vehicle.

Among other attachments to the vehicle include all-way blade, rotary snow blower, snow cutter and tilt trailer.

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## XYON

On 22 January 2010 the Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) notified the US Congress of a possible foreign military sale (FMS) to India of 145 M777 155mm light-weight towed howitzers with laser inertial artillery pointing systems (LINAPS) and associated equipment, training and logistical support for a complete package worth approximately $647 million.

According to the DSCA, *this proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to strengthen the US-India strategic relationship and to improve the security of an important partner which continues to be an important force for political stability, peace, and economic progress in South Asia.*

The agency further explains that India intends to use the howitzers to modernise its armed forces and enhance its ability to operate in hazardous conditions. According to the official press release of the DSCA, the howitzers will assist the Indian Army to develop and enhance standardisation and to improve interoperability with US soldiers and Marines who use the M777 as their primary means of indirect fire.

The principal contractors will be BAE Systems; Watervliet Arsenal, Seiler Instrument Company, Triumph Actuation Systems, Taylor Devices, Hutchinson Industries, and UK-based Selex.

*US is arming India to use these Howitzers AGAINST Pakistan! Is our Ambassador in USA, Hussain Haqqani asleep? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

this has been discussed to death my friend


----------



## RPK

Indian Army Demands More Missile Regimentshttp://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htart/articles/20100126.aspx

January 26, 2010: The Indian Army is trying to get the government to buy it two more regiments of BrahMos block II missiles. *Each regiment would have 61 missiles, 12-24 mobile launchers and two mobile control centers. The new regiments would have a more advanced version of the missile than the existing BrahMos block I regiment (with five mobile launchers). The first regiment cost $83 million. The block II missiles are more accurate and reliable at hitting pinpoint targets (like headquarters or technical installations) in crowded urban environments.*

A year ago, the BrahMos block II cruise missile failed its first operational test as a ground launched weapon. The cause was a defective guidance system, which was fixed.

*Two years ago, India ordered 800 more of the new PJ-10 BrahMos missiles. The Indian Army plans to buy 80 launchers in the next ten years.* Russia has not yet ordered any BrahMos, while India is also working on lighter versions for use by aircraft and submarines. The 3.2 ton BrahMos has a range of 300 kilometers and a 660 pound warhead. Perhaps the most striking characteristic is its high speed, literally faster (at up to 3,000 feet per second) than a rifle bullet. Guidance is GPS or inertial to reach the general area of the target (usually a ship or other small target), then radar that will identify the specific target and hit it. The warhead weighs 660 pounds, and the high speed at impact causes additional damage (because of the weight of the entire missile.)

India and Russia developed the weapon together, and now offer the BrahMos for export. The high price of each missile, about $2-3 million (depending on the version), restricts the number of countries that can afford it. The weapon entered service with the Indian navy in 2005. Different versions of the PJ-10 can be fired from aircraft, ships, ground launchers or submarines. The maximum speed of 3,000 kilometers an hour makes it harder to intercept, and means it takes five minutes or less to reach its target. The air launched version weighs 2.5 tons, the others, three tons or more.

The 9.4 meter (29 foot) long, 670mm diameter missile is an upgraded version of the Russian SS-NX-26 (Yakhont) missile, which was still in development when the Cold War ended in 1991. Lacking money to finish development and begin production, the Russian manufacturer eventually made a deal with India to finish the job. India put up most of the $240 million needed to finally complete two decades of development. The PJ-10 is being built in Russia and India, with the Russians assisting India in setting up manufacturing facilities for cruise missile components. Efforts are being made to export up to 2,000, but no one has placed an order yet. Russia and India are encouraged enough to invest in BrahMos 2, which will use a scramjet, instead of a ramjet, in the second stage. This would double speed, and make the missile much more difficult to defend against.

India indicates it plans to make the missile a major weapon system. The BrahMos can carry a nuclear warhead, but is designed mainly to go after high value targets that require a large warhead and great accuracy. The BrahMos could take out enemy headquarters, or key weapons systems (especially those employing electronic or nuclear weapons.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XYON

^^^^ oops, My Bad then!


----------



## idea123

XYON said:


> On 22 January 2010 the Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) notified the US Congress of a possible foreign military sale (FMS) to India of 145 M777 155mm light-weight towed howitzers with laser inertial artillery pointing systems (LINAPS) and associated equipment, training and logistical support for a complete package worth approximately $647 million.
> 
> According to the DSCA, *this proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to strengthen the US-India strategic relationship and to improve the security of an important partner which continues to be an important force for political stability, peace, and economic progress in South Asia.*
> 
> The agency further explains that India intends to use the howitzers to modernise its armed forces and enhance its ability to operate in hazardous conditions. According to the official press release of the DSCA, the howitzers will assist the Indian Army to develop and enhance standardisation and to improve interoperability with US soldiers and Marines who use the M777 as their primary means of indirect fire.
> 
> The principal contractors will be BAE Systems; Watervliet Arsenal, Seiler Instrument Company, Triumph Actuation Systems, Taylor Devices, Hutchinson Industries, and UK-based Selex.
> 
> *US is arming India to use these Howitzers AGAINST Pakistan! Is our Ambassador in USA, Hussain Haqqani asleep? *



The Future tense in the news has been converted into Present Perfect Tense. ( and XYON seems very tense.... )


----------



## karan.1970

idea123 said:


> The Future tense in the news has been converted into Present Perfect Tense. ( and XYON seems very tense.... )



Tense changed to Present Tense

Here are the new toys for the boys

US okays howitzers worth $647 million for India - US - World - The Times of India


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Novice09



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

what is the weight of the howitzer? can our 'dhruv' lift one?


----------



## Ruag

brahmastra said:


> what is the weight of the howitzer? can our 'dhruv' lift one?



M777 weighs around 10,500 lbs

M777 Lightweight 155mm howitzer (LW155)

Dhruv has an empty weight of 5,515 lbs and a maximum takeoff weight of 12,125 lbs. 
(12,125 - 5,515) < 10,500

Therefore, the Dhruv cannot lift a M777. Maybe the Mil-17 can lift them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novice09

brahmastra said:


> what is the weight of the howitzer? can our 'dhruv' lift one?



*M777 Light-Weight Towed Howitzers Specifications - Wiki*

Weight 3,175 kg (7,000 lb)
Length 10.7 m (35 ft) in firing position; 9.5 m (31 ft 2 in) towed position
Barrel length 39 calibers
Crew 5

I don't think that Dhruv could handle this Howitzer


----------



## azfar

I was going to ask same question which heli you will use to lift them?


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

azfar said:


> I was going to ask same question which heli you will use to lift them?



The process to purchase latest and more capable choppers is in its advance stages. And i think we will choose Boeing - Chinook.



*India currently have Mi-26 and Mi-35*












General characteristics

* Crew: Six  2 pilots, 1 navigator, 1 flight engineer, 1 loadmaster, 1 radio/electronic systems operator
* Capacity:
o 80 troops, 60 litters[9]
o 20,000 kg cargo (44,000 lbs)[9]
* Length: 40.025 m (131 ft 4 in) (rotors turning)
* Rotor diameter: 32.00 m (104 ft 11.8 in)
* Height: 8.145 m (26 ft 9 in)
* Disc area: 789 m2 (8,495 ft²)
* Empty weight: 28,200 kg (62,170 lb)
* Loaded weight: 49,500 kg (108,900 lb)
* Max takeoff weight: 56,000 kg (123,500 lb)
* Powerplant: 2× Lotarev D-136 turboshafts, 8,380 kW (11,240 shp) each

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Ultimate Warrior said:


> The process to purchase latest and more capable choppers is in its advance stages. And i think we will choose Boeing - Chinook.
> *India currently have Mi-26 and Mi-35*



Mi 35 attack helicopter to lift a howitzers? Doubtful!
The Mi 26 and its replacement can do it, but keep the numbers in mind! Over 100 new howitzers, but only ~ 15 new heavy weight helicopters should be procured. 
Mi 17 instead is available in big numbers in IAF and more than capable to do that job:



> M777 Light-Weight Towed Howitzers Specifications - Wiki
> 
> Weight *3,175 kg (7,000 lb)*






> Specifications (Mil-17)
> General characteristics
> 
> * Crew: Three  two pilots and one engineer
> * Capacity: 32 passengers or 4,000 kg (8,800 lb) on internal/*4,500 kg (10,250 lb) external hardpoints*.



What interests me more, is there any report which ammunition they will use, especially will Excalibur be available for India?

M982 Excalibur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## karan.1970

sancho said:


> Mi 35 attack helicopter to lift a howitzers? Doubtful!
> The Mi 26 and its replacement can do it, but keep the numbers in mind! Over 100 new howitzers, but only ~ 15 new heavy weight helicopters should be procured.
> Mi 17 instead is available in big numbers in IAF and more than capable to do that job:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What interests me more, is there any report which ammunition they will use, especially will Excalibur be available for India?
> 
> M982 Excalibur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



THis is interesting. If the range in close to 45 km, then that gets most of Mudrike in the range of Artillary guns...And shelling across the border is a fairly common thing between iNdia and pakistan..


----------



## ironman

sancho said:


> What interests me more, is there any report which ammunition they will use, especially will Excalibur be available for India?
> 
> M982 Excalibur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Krasnopol-M-1.JPG (image)

Krasnopol-M-2.JPG (image)


----------



## sancho

ironman said:


> Krasnopol-M-1.JPG (image)
> 
> Krasnopol-M-2.JPG (image)


Interesting, but what range wouldbe possible with them, compared to Excalibur and which guidance is better, laser, or GPS?

My question for the ammo also was aimed on another point, if Excalibur would be available, I'm pretty sure that IA also will buy the Archer self propelled artillery in the other competition! 
These mobile howitzers are also aimed for the same region like the M777 and same ammo means easier logistics, not to forget they the Archer can fire this ammo to ranges of up to 60Km!


----------



## RPK

Indian Army to procure quick reaction surface to air missiles


New Delhi: To secure its skies from enemy fighter aircraft and cruise missiles, the Indian Army is planning to procure more quick reaction surface to air missiles (QR-SAMs) from global vendors. 


In a Request for Information (RFI) issued yesterday, without mentioning the number of systems to be procured, the Army has asked the vendors to provide missile systems which have a range of over nine kilometres and are capable of taking on aircraft or missiles at an altitude of up to six kilometres. 

The Army is seeking a QR-SAM capable of being launched within six seconds and taking on hovering helicopters also. It wants the new systems to have the ability of firing two missiles at a time and simultaneously guide them to the desired targets. 

The Army has reportedly placed orders for four squadrons of SPYDER QR-SAMs from Israel. The DRDO is also working on the development of a home grown QR-SAM system and planning to co-develop it with a foreign partner. 

The RFI states the missile system should be capable of operating in the electronic warfare environment and should be provided with Nuclear, Biological and Chemical warfare protection system. 

The Army wants its new systems to be highly mobile and capable of being moved on rail-based platforms besides being mobile in desert and semi-desert terrain. 

It also wants the vendors to do a transfer of technology to Indian firms so that the missile system can be later on produced in India also. Global missile manufacturers including MBDA of France and Israeli Rafale are expected to offer their systems to the Army.


----------



## jha

were not we supposed to induct some APACHEs for army.....


----------



## gogbot

jha said:


> were not we supposed to induct some APACHEs for army.....



They still conducting trails and such.

Its still a tender floating for Companies.

Its between the Apache, Tiger and Mi-35


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

Women scale new heights, enter ITBP ranks

BHANU (PANCHKULA): The next batch of pilgrims going to Mansarovar would find a different sight as ITBP's first lot of women recruits gets ready to join their male colleagues at those lofty heights in the near future.

The first contingent of 209 women passed out on Friday after completing rigorous training of 44 weeks from ITBP's Basic Training Centre (BTC) Bhanu near Panchkula, where home minister P Chidambaram took the salute and presided over the attestation ceremony. 

*The women have been inducted to take care of 'gender-specific' requirements of the force, including frisking of women in areas along the Indo-Tibet border.*

*These recruits will be the first women to be deployed along the international border with China by the ITBP. The ITBP mans the internal border between India and China.*

They will also be posted on VVIP security duties and will also be deployed at the Sikkim and Ladakh frontiers. Some of them will be pressed into service in the ongoing anti-Maoist operations in naxal-infested states. *Besides, a Quick Reaction Team (QRT) and a bomb disposal squad with women recruits would be constituted soon.*

Most woman constables who passed out on Friday are well educated. As per figures provided by ITBP, 29 candidates have postgraduate degrees, 27 are graduates, 129 have passed Class XII while the remaining are matriculates, the basic qualification for the selection.

Describing the event as historic, home minister P Chidambaram congratulated the parents of the new recruits for taking a bold decision by allowing their daughters to join the force. 

Women scale new heights, enter ITBP ranks - India - The Times of India


----------



## RPK

Lt Gen GM Nair takes over as Military Secretary

New Delhi: Veteran infantry officer, Lt Gen G M Nair on Monday took over as the Military Secretary, succeeding Lt Gen Awadhesh Prakash who is facing disciplinary action for his alleged involvement in the Sukna land case.


A Sainik School alumni, Lt Gen Nair joined NDA, Khadakwasla and was commissioned into 1/11 Gorkha Rifles in 1972. 

In his active service in several operational areas, he commanded his battalion in counter insurgency operations in Assam and Manipur, an infantry brigade in western sector during Op Parakram and a mountain division in OP Rakshak in Jammu and Kashmir.

Prior to assuming appointment of the Military Secretary, Nair was heading the 9 Corps. 

He has also held several important staff, instructional and foreign assignments including a stint as a Military Observer in UN operations in Namibia and Instructor as a Brigadier in Army War College, Mhow. 

Holding a Masters in Defence Studies, he has a MS in Strategic Studies from US Army War College and also attended US Army War College Course in Carlisle.


----------



## RPK

*Army looking for foreign carbines *


NAGPUR: It&#8217;s not that induction of just advanced weaponry is getting delayed in the armed forces. Same is the case with a simple carbine. It is a gun with a holed barrel commonly seen with a VIPs security guard. The Indian Army wants to replace its old 9mm carbine of World War II vintage with a 5.56 one. 

After an earlier plan to make this with foreign collaboration fizzled out, the army has begun scouting for the weapon in open market. A request for information (RFI) was lately posted on Indian Army website inviting details on this type of gun from the vendors. Carbine is smaller than rifles and used for close quarter combat. The army in its RFI has left it upon the vendor to specify the weight, length, rate of fire and so on. 

While it wants the interested parties to inform whether their carbine has features like laser spot designator, or flash eliminator. Earlier it was planned to make 5.56 carbines in collaboration with Singapore Technologies Kinetic (STK), at local ordnance factories. However, as is becoming the norm, a commission scandal led to the deal with STK being held up. The former chairman of Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) Sudipto Ghosh was arrested in this case. Interestingly, a 5.56 carbine is already being made by two different government agencies in the country. But for some reasons, army is interested in importing it. The one being made by Indian ordnance factory is called &#8216;Amogh&#8217;. 

The other one is being developed by the Pune-based Armaments Research and Development Establishment (ARDE), a unit of Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO). The 9 mm carbine currently used by the army and other forces is being made at the ordnance factory in Kanpur. Enquiries at the army spokesperson&#8217;s office in New Delhi about the RFI elicited no response. Other sources in the army said a 5.56 carbine is needed so as to achieve standardization of ammunition. Now the army uses rifles and light machine guns of 5.56 calibre so it has to keep 9 mm ammunition just for carbines. &#8220;If a5.56 mm carbine is inducted, similar ammunition can be used in different weapons,&#8221; said a source in the army.


----------



## RPK

*3 corps 25th Raising day today*

DIMAPUR, FEBRUARY 3 (MExN): On the eve of the 25th raising day of the 3 corps of the Indian Army Lieutenant General NK Singh, AVSM, VSM, GOC 3 corps interacted with a section of media persons from the north eastern region at Rangapahar Military Station, Dimapur on Wednesday, February 3. The 3 corps raised on February 4, 1985 is headquartered in Dimapur, Nagaland. 
The GOC conveyed his appreciation to all ranks of the 3 corps also known as the &#8220;Spear Corps&#8221; for their commendable achievements during the last 25 years while also conveying his good wishes to the people of the region.
GOC Lt General NK Singh interacts with NE media on the occassion
This formation of the Indian Army was raised to combat insurgency in the north eastern states of Nagaland, Manipur, Mizoram, Tripura and Meghalaya with the 8th and 57th Mountain Division under its command in addition to troops of the Assam Rifles. 
Lt. General NK Singh in his statement said that the NE region has gained &#8220;greater significance in recent times due to changes in strategic dimensions perspective&#8221;. The GOC sated that the 3 corps will accomplish its responsibility of guarding the frontiers of the region aside from ensuring congenial political atmosphere in the north-east. 
The GOC averred that the security scenario in the north east has made &#8220;varying degrees&#8221; progress since October 16, 2009 when Singh had a similar interaction with the media in Rangapahar. &#8220;Overall&#8230;the situation is steadily improving&#8221; Singh claimed. 
On the scenario in Nagaland the GOC said that aside from the sporadic violations of Ceasefire Ground Rules the situation has been quite congenial. Those violations the GOC claimed are however resolved according to the provisions of law. He stated that the FNR has &#8220;gathered greater momentum, the political dialogue&#8230; has also been taking place at various levels in several different ways&#8221;. 

Replying to queries the GOC said that coordinated operations are on the plans to flush out militants holed up in the thick jungles on the Myanmar side of the border. The GOC was asked earlier whether any efforts are being made with the Bangladesh and Myanmar authorities to shut down NE rebel camps in the neighbouring countries. Particularly mentioning Paresh Baruah, &#8216;commander-in-chief&#8217; of the ULFA, the GOC said that the requirement of tracking down the ULFA chief and others have been intimated to the Myanmar and Bangladesh authorities. As of now the GOC said that it is the &#8220;discussion stage&#8221;. 
According information inputs the GOC said that there are around 40-45 NE rebel camps on the Myanmar side of the border. An equal number of camps are also operating inside Bangladesh, the GOC added. 
Of the camps inside Myanmar, the GOC said that 25-30 are relatively big and established while the rest are temporary camps. However, these numbers keeps on fluctuating. The GOC indicated there are fairly good information as far as the locations of the camps is concerned, while some camps in Bangladesh are operating in the cover of villages. 
With unconfirmed reports of four NSCM (IM) cadres being killed along Indo-Myanmar border as a result of in-fighting two to three days back, the GOC said there have no confirmed reports at present.
Illegal immigration a topic of serious concern in the region the GOC said that a start has been made on border fencing in Manipur, around north of the border town of Moreh. Fencing along the south of the trading centre is expected in a few months, the GOC said. Fencing along the Nagaland stretch of the border with Myanmar, the GOC said the state government is not very keen on it. 
Citing &#8220;free-move regime&#8221; phenomenon as one of the reasons aiding illegal immigration, the GOC said monitoring mechanisms will be put in place to check elements who take advantage of it. It has been the age-old practice of indigenous peoples living on both sides of the Indo-Myanmar and Indo-Bangla borders to indulge in unrestricted barter trade. Underground elements take advantage of this essential system of trade. 
The GOC accepted that Dimapur is a hotbed of underground groups from the region, particularly from Manipur, Assam and Nagaland. However, these groups avoid from indulging in major violence aside from extortion activities. The GOC surmised this is because the groups, if they involve in serious violence, it would activate the full force of the army, making it difficult for them to continue with their extortions quite freely. The GOC said steps will be taken up in coordination with the Dimapur police in this direction.


----------



## RPK

Five nations to take part in India's first military music fest


New Delhi, Feb 5 : Military bands from Bangladesh, Nepal, Sri Lanka, France and Britain will participate in India's first ever military music festival here Feb 25 to March 9.

The festival is being organised by the army at the parade ground in Delhi cantonment, the Purana Qila and the India Gate, a senior army official told IANS.

Invitations were sent to France, Britain, Nepal, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Thailand and Kazakhstan. &#8220;Thailand and Kazakhstan are not participating,&#8221; the official said.

Asked about Pakistan, when other immediate neighbouring countries are participating, the official said: &#8220;They were not invited.&#8221;

From India, bands of all the three arms - army, navy and air force, Kalaripayattu (traditional martial art of Kerala) display team, teams from northeast, bhangra dance, Ladakh dance and lezim dance from Maharashtra would also be showcased.

Each contingent would be of 50 people each. The foreign military bands arrive in New Delhi Feb 25.

According to officials, President Pratibha Patil would witness the bands-performance Feb 28.

&#8220;We are still awaiting confirmation of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's presence at the event,&#8221; the official added.

Beside the VVIPs, the common people too can enjoy the cultural programmes and music at India Gate.

In the past, Indian military bands too have participated in international events.

A 400-strong Indian military detachment took part in the Bastille Day parade in France July 14 last year. Drawn from the army, navy and the air force, the contingent marched to Indian martial music played by a 90-member band.

A army band also participated in Edinburgh in 2008.

Copyright Indo Asian News


----------



## Tejas-MkII

8ak - Indian Defence News: Mahindra and BAE Systems? $22m JV to target land systems, artillery programs alone worth US$8 billion

*Mahindra and BAE Systems&#8217; $22m JV to target land systems, artillery programs alone worth US$8 billion *

08 Feb 2010 8ak/Mahindra/BAE PR: Buoyed by an almost certain win of the US$647m M777 ultra light howitzer deal, BAE systems and Mahindra today announced their proposed JV (to be set up in the near future) which has the ambition to become an artillery centre of excellence in India that covers not just manufacturing but development, testing and support. As per a recent industry report, India proposes to spend over US$8 billion on purchasing about 2,814 artillery guns of various types. Besides the manufacture, the spares and service of these guns will in itself be a huge market. 

Defence Land Systems India will be headquartered in New Delhi with manufacturing at a purpose built facility South of Faridabad, just outside of Delhi. *Initially there will be about 100 employees and existing projects include the Axe high mobility vehicle as well as up-armored and bulletproof Scorpios, Boleros, Rakshak, Rapid Intervention Vehicles and the Marksman light armored vehicle. A key project is the development of a mine protected vehicle specifically designed to meet the needs of the Indian armed and paramilitary forces. *

Approved by the Foreign Investment Promotion Board of the Government of India (GoI), the parent companies' initial investment will be US$21.25 million over a three year period. The company&#8217;s equity split will be 74&#37; Mahindra and 26% BAE Systems, in accordance with the current defence sector Foreign Direct Investment regulations of the GoI. 

Mr. Deepak Chhibba and Mr. Arne Berglund will be Defence Land Systems India&#8217;s CEO and Deputy CEO respectively. Deepak Chhibba was earlier EVP International Operations Mahindra & Mahindra and has over 32 years industrial experience. The newly appointed Deputy CEO, Arne Berglund, was previously a director at BAE Systems, Global Combat Systems, in the UK. Arne and has also worked in Singapore, Canada, Sweden and the United States with various BAE Systems and other joint venture companies.


----------



## Mister X

*Army chief releases joint operational doctrines*

New Delhi
, Feb 9(ANI): In a major step towards enhancing joint fighting capabilities, Indian Armed Forces on Tuesday promulgated three joint operational doctrines.

The doctrines, namely Joint Doctrine for Sub Conventional Operations, Joint Doctrine for Electronic Warfare and Joint doctrine for Maritime Air Operations, were released by Chief of the Army Staff General Deepak Kapoor, who is also the Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee.

The joint doctrines collectively *aver that it may be more appropriate to call the battlefield of future as battle space, since wars would be fought not only in air, on land and sea but also in cyberspace, on electronic fronts, along information highways and media fronts.*

*Success in such a battle space depends on joint teamwork by maritime, ground and air forces operating effectively, individually and together in support of shared military bjectives.*

Considering the prevailing security environment in the country and its neighbourhood, it is mandatory to ensure that thrust of all agencies involved in combating terrorism is focussed towards the common enemy and the synergised endeavour produces best results.

Taking the lead from the operational imperatives, these doctrines would fundamentally shape the way Armed Forces plan, think and train for military operations Indian Armed Forces are one of the few militaries in the world which have joint operational Doctrines *for optimising their capabilities.*

The doctrines have been formulated by the Doctrine Directorate of Headquarters Integrated Defence Staff to create the requisite synergy between the three services, thereby contributing to their overall operational efficiency. (ANI)


----------



## ironman

*Contender prepares for Indian artillery evaluation *

Manufacturer's trials are due to begin in March with the new Mounted Gun System (MGS) under development by BAE Systems Global Combat Systems, Karlskoga, Sweden. MGS is a hybrid of the company's 155 mm 52-calibre FH-77B05 towed howitzer and the Archer 155 mm 52-calibre fully automatic self-propelled howitzer it is developing for the Norwegian and Swedish armies 

Jane's Defence Weekly - Your first line of defence


----------



## sudhir007

8ak - Indian Defence News: Antony promises to look beyond the Ordnance Factory Boards

11 Feb 2010 PIB: Speaking at a meeting of the Consultative Committee attached to his Ministry on the subject &#8216;Ordnance Factories&#8217;, Shri Antony said Defence Public Sector Undertakings alone will not be able to meet all the requirements of the Armed Forces at the pace and time &#8211; frame envisaged by the Government. He however, ruled out corporatisation of the Defence arms industry saying &#8220;minus corporatisation, we will give more room to the private sector&#8221;. The Defence Minister said now that revision of Defence Procurement Procedure has become an annual affair, the thrust this year would be to give more roles to the Indian private sector. There would be more room for &#8216;buy Indian, make Indian&#8217;. 

Appreciating the role of Ordnance Factories over the years, Shri Antony said these units have been by and large successful in establishing indigenous production facilities for a variety of defence equipment. These include production of T-72, T-90 and Arjun Tanks, armoured personnel carriers, mine &#8211; protected and bullet proof vehicles, artillery guns, naval guns, night vision devices and fire control systems for armoured vehicles, small arms and many varieties of ammunition. &#8220;Indigenisation of different products have been one of the main objectives of Ordnance Factory Board&#8221;, he said. 

The Ordnance Factory Board comprises 39 ordnance factories. Two new factories are coming up at Nalanda in Bihar and Korwa in Uttar Pradesh for production of artillery ammunition and carbines respectively. In the year 2008-09, the total turnover of Ordnance Factories was Rs. 7229 crore. It is expected to increase to Rs. 8,720 crore during the current financial year. During 2010 &#8211; 11, the turnover of Ordnance Factories is expected to go up to Rs. 9846 crores due to increase in the requirement of arms and ammunition and armoured vehicles. The non-defence sales are expected to be around Rs. 1360 crores. 

The meeting witnessed enthusiastic participation in the discussion by the Members of Parliament. Some of them felt that the products of the Ordnance Factories are not of desired quality and that they are still producing many obsolete arms and ammunitions. One of the member wanted to know, whether the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) is geared to match the requirements of the Indian Armed Forces because of the shift in their doctrines, recently. Some of the members suggested that OFB should only focus on cutting edge products and &#8216;not try to reinvent the wheel&#8217;. The Minister of State for Defence Shri MM Pallam Raju also took part in the discussion. 

The Members of Parliament, who attended today&#8217;s meeting included Shri Manish Tewari, Shri Naveen Jindal, Shri Gajanan Dharmshi Babar, Shri Shivaji Adhalrao Patil, Shri Kailkesh N Singh Deo, Dr. Murli Manohar Joshi, Shri Sudip Bandyopadhyay, Shri NSV Chitthan, Shri Lalit Mohan Suklabaidya, Shri SS Ramasubbu and Shri Gopal Singh Shekhawat from Lok Sabha and Shri Ram Chandra Khutia, Shri Shivanand Tiwari, Shri Balwant Alias Bal Apte and Dr. Mahendra Prasad from Rajya Sabha. The meeting was also attended by the Defence Secretary Shri Pradeep Kumar, the Secretary Defence Production Shri Rajkumar Singh and the Scientific Advisor to the Raksha Mantri Dr. V.K. Saraswat. 

Speaking to a senior OFB board member, 8ak learnt that these units were sometimes set up in far away/rural outposts purely because an influential politician wanted to create jobs in his constituency. Other reason for placing them in rural areas was because they were producing weapons and explosives they had to keep a minimum distance from inhabitation. These places had serious infrastructure & transportation problems and nobody-of-merit wanted to be posted here.


----------



## sudhir007

BAE Expects to Start India Trial for FH77 B05 Howitzer By Early March - WSJ.com

NEW DELHI --BAE Systems Ltd. expects to start trials in India for its FH77 B05 towed howitzer by early March for a potential contract to sell 400 units to the Indian Army, a senior India executive said Monday.

The FH77 B05 will be manufactured and marketed in India by Defense Land Systems India, BAE's joint venture with Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd., Mark Simpkins, vice president and general manager at BAE Systems India (Services) Pvt. Ltd., told Dow Jones Newswires in an interview on the sidelines of DefExpo 2010. Mahindra & Mahindra is India's largest sports-utility vehicle manufacturer by sales.

He added that the U.K.-based defense and aerospace company also expects to start trials for the M777 ultra-light howitzer in India by the end of 2010.

Mr. Simpkins said the initial order for the M777 howitzer is likely to be for 145 units, which could increase to 1,000 units in the future.

BAE Monday also unveiled a mine protected vehicle at DefExpo 2010, which it aims to sell to armed forces. Mr. Simpkins added that the company is exploring opportunities in naval defense in India, particularly relating to design and construction of ships.

Providing details on its global strategy, Simpkins said: "We are working on a worldwide strategy called home market, which means through JVs, partnerships and acquisitions, we will do all of that in a country to manufacture products, develop and design and provide support for the armed forces of that country."

He added the ultimate aim of BAE is to also export defense products from its "home markets".

BAE's current home markets are the U.K., the U.S., Australia, Sweden, South Africa and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Cityboy

india must incorporate its private sector in to defense ..it will lower the cost of procuring and will also provide employment..lets hope Mr.antony address this one asap.


----------



## Choppers

*Tata, AgustaWestland set up JV*

NEW DELHI: Tata Sons and Italian Defence major AgustaWestland on Tuesday signed an agreement for formation of a joint venture (JV) company here which will establish a final assembly line for AW-119 helicopters for the Indian Army and the global market.

The agreement was signed here by Tata Group chairman, Mr Ratan Tata and AgustaWestland CEO, Mr Giuseppe Orsi.

The AW-119 has been offered to India by Agusta for army&#8217;s requirement for 197 choppers to replace its ageing fleet of Cheetha and Chetak light helicopters.

As per the agreement, the new company will be responsible for AW-119 final assembly, completion and delivery while AgustaWestland will be responsible for worldwide marketing and sales, Agusta officials said here.

The first aircraft is scheduled to be delivered from the new facility in 2011 with production forecast to rise to 30 aircraft per year to meet worldwide demand, they added.

&#8220;The establishment of a Joint Venture to set up an AW-119 assembly line in India will provide extraordinary industrial opportunities both in the country and worldwide through the synergies generated by AgustaWestland and Tata Sons,&#8221; Agutsa CEO, Mr Orsi s aid after the signing of the agreement.

He added that the two companies were exploring further commercial, technical and industrial collaboration opportunities in the rotor craft industry to strengthen their relations. - PTI


----------



## Choppers

*L&T ties up with US defence co Raytheon*

NEW DELHI: Engineering and construction major Larsen and Toubro (L&T) on Tuesday said it has tied up with the US-based defence major Raytheon to bid for the upgradation of T72 tanks used by the Indian army.

&#8220;Under the proposal, Raytheon will provide infrared imaging sights and electronics that will greatly improve target accuracy and increase overall system lethality on the battlefield for T72 tank battalions,&#8221; L&T said in a statement.

It will provide fire control system, sensors and will accomplish final integration along with customer support services, it added.

Speaking about the tie up, the L&T Executive Vice-President and Board Member, Mr M.V. Kotwal, said the collaboration with Raytheon would also be aimed at biding for overseas. projects.

&#8220;This beginning would lead to new avenues in Indian and global defence markets for both the partners working together,&#8221; Mr Kotwal said.

When asked about the project size and other details, he declined to comment.

Raytheon, a US-based defence firm has reported sales of around $25 billion in 2009. &#8212; PTI


----------



## Choppers

*Defence offset contracts worth 49000 crores in pipeline: Pallam Raju
*
2010-02-16 18:20:00

Minister of State for Defence M M Pallam Raju today saqid that Indian defence industry is gaining strength as offset contracts worth Rs.49000 crore are in the pipeline while offsets worth Rs.4200 crore have already materialised.

Speaking at a Seminar on "The Indian Army: Next Generation Systems, An Evolution" organized by PHD Chamber at the DEFEXPO 2010, Pallam Raju said that the defence acquisition process has continuously been revamped.

"New categorization of buy and make in India has been introduced from December 2009 and this should give a special impetus to defence manufacturing in the country," he said. allam Raju said that for ensuring security at the lowest cost in a transparent manner, the armed forces would like to get the best arms and equipments from the private industry along with the government.

Lt. Gen. J P Singh, Deputy Chief of Integrated Defence Staff (PP and FD) speaking on the theme "Future Systems of Indian Army" informed that new defence procurement policy will soon be out and action plans for defence acquisition will be drawn in the form of Five Year Plan with annual acquisition plans to be the first gateway of entry for the private sector in the defence industry. HD Chamber expressed that the Government should provide necessary linkages for defence acquisition as well as maintenance, which would offer tremendous scope of opportunities for SMEs operating in the area of defence production and operation.

PHD Chamber recommended that India 's plans for defence modernization should lead to a substantive up-gradation of India 's defence base and manufacturing prowess. (ANI)


----------



## Choppers

*Samtel-Saab ink MoU for new generation head-up display*

By IANSFebruary 16th, 2010


New Delhi:Samtel Display Systems (SDS), one of India&#8217;s leading private sector aerospace companies, has inked a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Swedish major Saab to jointly develop, manufacture and market a new generation head-up display (HUD) for helicopters, it was announced here Tuesday.


&#8220;RIGS is a new-generation advanced lightweight HUD designed by Saab to provide helicopters with a cost-effective display solution,&#8221; a statement jointly issued by Samtel and Saab said.

RIGS gives all-weather capability, ideal for flying and landing helicopters in challenging conditions, by presenting landing information and images from enhanced vision sensors, enabling pilots to see through darkness, smog, smoke and various levels of snow, rain and fog.

Safety is, therefore, enhanced via early detection of runway incursions and improved awareness of terrain during night and day operations.

The announcement of the MoU was made by Micael Johansson, a senior vice president of Saab and Puneet Kaura, executive director of SDS at the DefExpo land and naval systems exhibition.

&#8220;SDS is already in advanced stages of developing HUDs for fighter aircraft. Subsequent to this MoU, SDS will now also be involved in the development of RIGS HUD together with Saab. SDS and Saab will jointly market RIGS in India to potential Indian customers for the Indian commercial and military airborne market,&#8221; the statement said.

&#8220;SDS will be involved in the development of RIGS electronics and software and will also develop and manufacture parts of the RIGS HUD. Initially, the parts manufactured by SDS will be for the Indian market, with the potential of serving international market in the long run,&#8221; the statement added.

&#8220;SDS may also, at a later stage, leverage its relationship with HAL (Hindustan Aeronautics Limited) for the joint marketing activities of RIGS,&#8221; the statement pointed out.

According to Kaura: &#8220;Our current goal with reference to this MoU is to help Saab serve the Indian market in the HUDs segment. But we are hopeful that through our focus on quality, along with cost effectiveness, this collaboration will extend to other international markets as well over the next few years&#8221;.

This is the second MoU to be signed between Saab and SDS. The first identifies SDS as an offset partner if the Indian Air Force chooses the Saab Gripen for its order for 126 combat jets.

&#8220;India is a very important market for us and is an important cornerstone of our overall global strategy. We are very confident about SDS&#8217; technological and manufacturing capabilities and are happy to partner with them. This collaboration marks our next step towards consolidating our position in the Indian aerospace and defence market,&#8221; Saab&#8217;s Johansson said.


----------



## sudhir007

Govt approves induction of 30,000 more personnel for BSF - India - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: In its efforts to augment the strength of the Border Security Force (BSF), the Centre has approved raising of 29 battalions, comprising around 30,000 personnel, for the country's frontier guarding force. 

Of the 29 battalions, 16 would be deployed in riverine areas along Indo-Bangladesh border while 13 would serve as additional reserve battalions to be deployed on a rotational basis to ensure sufficient training, rest and recuperation for the personnel. 

Minister of state for home Ajay Maken said the new battalions would go a long way in increasing the efficiency and service conditions of BSF personnel. 

Attending the Passing-Out-Parade of a fresh batch of 129 BSF officers at Takenpur in Madhya Pradesh on Saturay, Maken said the exercise had began late last year. Two battalions have already been raised and seven are to be raised during 2010-2011. 

With a view to enhance infrastructure to support the additional battalions, three frontier head quarters and seven sector head quarters will be created for control and command purposes, he said.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Indian Army rescued injured snow leopard in Ladakh*


by Vijay Kumar March 03, 2010
Udhampur-Jammu, March 3 (Scoop News) - Indian army rescued an injured snow leopard who was trapped by the villagers of LAGA village near Tangtse in Ladakh of J&K state.

According to reports reaching here the snow leopard was hiding behind a big stone. On getting information about the snow leopard, which is among endangered species, troops from nearby location rescued it with the help of a camouflage net and a blanket.

Meanwhile, the department of Wild Life was contacted at Leh and a team from the Wild Life department headed by Mr. Norbu, reached at LAGA village and shifted the injured snow leopard to the Animal Rescue Centre with the help of the Army troops, where it was treated, fed and kept overnight.Finally injured lepored was shifted by the Wild Life team to Leh for treatment & rehabilitation.


----------



## sudhir007

NEW DELHI: The defence ministry seems to be finally taking some steps to procure more bullet-proof jackets after it faced trenchant criticism for not providing enough jackets to Army troops engaged in counter-insurgency operations and deployed along the Line of Control (LoC). 

Master-General of Ordnance Lt-General V K Jetley on Tuesday told newspersons that the deal to procure around 100,000 bullet-proof jackets for the Army should be finalised "in a couple of months". The defence ministry has accepted bids from foreign as well as Indian companies for the supply of the jackets and the Army is in the process of evaluating the technical parameters. 

More than 1,000 soldiers have died in counter-insurgency operations alone in J&K in the last three years. The parliamentary standing committee on defence had recently expressed its "deep concern and alarm" that only 1.24 lakh bullet-proof jackets are available with the troops when 3.53 lakh jackets were required. 

"It is disturbing to note that such a huge shortage still remains notwithstanding the fact that the procurement action was initiated as far back as 1988-89," said the committee. 

The defence ministry, in turn, says 1,24,640 bullet-proof jackets have been purchased for the Army through imports and indigenous production. 
Army will procure more bullet-proof jackets - India - The Times of India


----------



## RPK

MoD Plans to Nominate BEL for TCS Project | India Defence Online

*MoD Plans to Nominate BEL for TCS Project*

The Indian Ministry of Defence is scheduled to give yet another discouraging sign to the private firms trying to enter the defence sector, by scrapping competitive bidding for the $2 billion project for developing the Indian Army&#8217;s futuristic Tactical Communications System (TCS).

The Indian Ministry of Defence has decided to hand over the crucial project to the state-owned Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) due to the crucial nature of the project and the secrecy needed. Sadly, it was the Ministry of Defence who had invited bids from the private sector in the first place. The India Defence Ministry has declared that the turnaround was caused after reviewing the new cyber policy formulated by the apex National Technical Research Organisation (NTRO) &#8211; a secretive body that functions under the Cabinet Secretariat, which oversees electronic intelligence.
The TCS project also falls under the purview of this body. The TCS project involves the Indian government funding 80 per cent of the research and development cost, with the remaining 20 per cent to be funded by the chosen vendor for the project.

As for the TCS, it functions like a cellular phone network, the TCS&#8217;s exchanges and switches will be installed in high-mobility vehicles which will enable them to be transported and set up anywhere. The messages sent out over the TCS cannot be easily intercepted or jammed since they will not remain on a single frequency. The TCS will be configured in such a way that the transmissions will hop frequencies dozens of times every second in a pre-programmed sequence. This sequence is called a &#8220;hopping algorithm&#8221;.

The Indian Defence Ministry has declared that in order to maintain the secrecy of this &#8220;hopping algorithm&#8221;, or the sequence in which the TCS hops frequencies, the state-owned BEL is being handed over the TCS project.

The NTRO has also mandated that the &#8220;hopping algorithm&#8221; must remain the exclusive preserve of the government. Added to this, a special defence ministry committee is about to recommend that the TCS procurement be categorised as &#8220;Make &#8211; Strategic, Complex and Security Sensitive Systems&#8221;, as opposed to the prior &#8220;Make &#8211; High Tech&#8221;, wherein the private sector was invited. Under the Defence Procurement Policy and the NTRO&#8217;s guidelines and its mandate, the TCS project will automatically go to the state-owned firms Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and BEL.

The private sector firms who are left groping in the dark are Wipro, Mahindra Defence Systems, Tata Power, Larsen & Toubro (L&T), Rolta and HCL.

These private sector players have blamed the Indian Defence Ministry for belittling their competence in the area of Information Technology, software and communications by making these unfair moves against them. The private players have warned that the current turnaround of events in the TCS project, and a host of others which the Indian government dangles and then snatches away, will only drive away the private sector players as well as shareholders investments in the defence sector.

While the private sector players have been involved in highly crucial projects involving secrecy, the current blow has come as a shock to them. In the TCS project, last year it was decided that top-secret algorithms in the TCS would be developed by the DRDO&#8217;s Centre for Artificial Intelligence and Robotics (CAIR), but the private sector could develop the rest of the project. Even the Kelkar Committee had recommended that companies with a history and proven potential in defence production should be designated Raksha Udyog Ratnas (RURs) and treated at par with DPSUs in the award of projects like the TCS. But, the Indian defence ministry decided against nominating RURs as well.

The private sector players claim that the secrecy can be fully preserved by reserving the &#8216;hopping algorithm&#8217; for DRDO and BEL, and it seems unfair that just to safeguard the secrecy of the microchip which contains the &#8216;hopping algorithm&#8217;, the defence ministry is handing them an entire $2 billion project.

This will only lead to future crucial projects finding their way in to the laps of the state-owned companies.

The private sector has also cited the false notion of indigenisation that the state-owned firms are fronting in these projects and said that the BEL, which has been awarded the TCS project, builds systems that are built mainly from foreign components. BEL&#8217;s Artillery Combat Command and Control System (ACCCS), a system similar to the TCS, has computers and software from Israeli company, Elbit.

In the past, Indian private companies have played important and responsible roles in some of India&#8217;s most secret defence projects. Larsen & Toubro, built most of India&#8217;s nuclear submarine, INS Arihant, and will have a similar role in building successors to the Arihant. Another private company, Tata Power, which built crucial command systems for the Arihant, also designed the core of the top secret Samyukta Electronic Warfare system. However, they have been unfairly sidelined in the TCS project.

Even the Parliament&#8217;s Standing Committee on Defence, has raised concerns over the false indigenisation where Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) have allegedly fronted for foreign companies. Last year, the Standing Committee&#8217;s report noted that a large proportion of procurement takes place through the ordnance factories and DPSUs, which are indigenous sources, but have to depend on imports for manufacturing the finished product.


----------



## baker

some body enlight me what kind of Bullet Proof jackets we are trying to procure ,
like can we able to compare with US army bullet proof jackets..?


----------



## Dash

Its not a good sign. This will only degrade our capabilities to deliver things on time.
Why so much protective, if you can govern BEL then you can govern well private companies. 
I simply dont buy the logic MOD is playing right now.
You want to be self relient but you block things.

What I think you choose a logic and better stick to it. 

Why so confused??


----------



## RPK

*MI-17, Dhruv to be mounted with multi-barrel guns*

MI-17, Dhruv to be mounted with multi-barrel guns :: Brahmand.com

NEW DELHI (PTI): The government has invited proposals for procuring multi-barrel gatlin guns which can be mounted on MI-17 and 'Dhruv' helicopters for use by security forces like the NSG and para-military commandos.

A Quality Requirements (QRs) specification has been floated by the Home Ministry to procure six-barrel guns also known as Dillon Aero Guns, presently used by NATO forces.

The weapon is mounted on helicopters to launch devastating aerial attacks on enemy positions on the ground and also protect troops on-board from fires and rocket attacks emanating from the surface.

The gun will be able to hit a target in the range of 1000 metres including areas inside dense jungles and hideouts and is enabled with night vision capabilities.

The QRs have specified that the gun, to be operated by two people, with an operating system which can be electric or gas run, should be capable to be mounted on the MI-17 and Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) 'Dhruv' which have been recently deployed for anti-Naxal operations in the country with bases at Ranchi (Jharkhand) and Raipur (Chhattisgarh).

It has been specifically stated that the 7.62mm calibre gun should have the compatibility to run on country-made ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*
Assam Rifles' motorcyclists reach Jorhat on their way to Nagaland*

Assam Rifles, one of the first paramilitary forces of India, is taking out a motorcycle peace rally, on the occasion of the 175th anniversary celebrations of the Rifles, these days. 

On Friday (March 12), the motorcyclists who commenced their journey from New Delhi on March 2 reached Jorhat and will further head for Kohima via Dimapur in Nagaland.

The objective is to garner goodwill and spread the message of peace and harmony in all the insurgency affected states of the north-east region of the country. 

"On this occasion, this is an attempt of us so that we can reach the people of northeast and Assam Rifles have always been in northeast and they are doing a good job in northeast. So, this is just an attempt to reach the people and to spread a message of harmony and peace and to showcase the spirit of Assam Rifles to the local people of northeast," said Captain Devadesh of Assam Rifles.

Earlier, the rally reached Guwahati from where it was flagged off by the Governor of Assam, J.B. Patnaik.

The rally will cover about 2500 Kilometers in a span of 20 days and will be flagged in on March 25 to mark its culmination at Shillong in India's northeastern Meghalaya state.

The unit can trace its lineage back to a paramilitary police force that was formed under the British in 1835 called Cachar Levy.

Assam Rifles now has 46 battalions, 15 of which are deployed along the Indo-Myanmar border. Each battalion comprises around 1,000 personnel. (ANI)


----------



## RPK

*Army turns to HAL for 20 Cheetals in bid to plug chopper gap - Economy and Politics - livemint.com*

Bangalore: After years of delays in finalizing a global tender for 197 new helicopters, the Indian Army has recently decided to buy 20 Cheetal helicopters from Bangalore-based military plane maker Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL), three people familiar with the matter said.

The army had first floated a global tender for 197 advanced choppers in 2003 to replace its ageing fleet of Cheetahs and Chetaks, also from HAL and in use for at least three decades.

The Cheetal uses the same platform as the Cheetah, even if it has more powerful engines to take troops and weapons to higher altitude regions in the Himalayas and the North-East.

The purchase is the latest of several ad hoc defence deals India has struck in recent years to tide over delays to the army&#8217;s modernization plans, often a result of bureaucratic hurdles, cautious decision-making or corruption charges.

&#8220;Ad hoc purchases also means you are spending the money allocated for some other aircraft and not necessarily the full funds,&#8221; said Deba Ranjan Mohanty, senior fellow at the Observer Research Foundation, a strategic think tank in New Delhi.

Each Cheetal costs about Rs25 crore. The estimated cost for the 197 choppers is nearly $1 billion (Rs4,500 crore).

A spokesman for the Indian Army did not respond to calls or emails sent early March.

The delay in the purchase of the 197 helicopters is because the army had to scrap the contract it had given to France-based Eurocopter SA after allegations of unfair trials by competitor Bell Helicopter, a division of Textron Inc. It floated a second tender in 2008.

&#8220;Delays mean using old aircraft on extended life, including training and operations,&#8221; said a defence ministry official, one of the three people mentioned earlier. &#8220;This will affect operational capabilities.&#8221; The official and the two other people familiar with the matter did not want to be identified because of the sensitive nature of the development.

&#8220;These ad hoc purchases will affect the modernization plans of the armed forces,&#8221; said Mohanty.

Nearly half the weapons in India&#8217;s military inventory are obsolete, accounting firm KPMG and the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) said in a report in January. The defence ministry has had to surrender 3-9&#37; of its capital budget in the previous seven fiscal years as it couldn&#8217;t spend all the money allocated to it for weapon purchases, said the KPMG-CII report. India is expected to spend $100 billion (Rs4.5 trillion) by 2022 on buying new aircraft, helicopters, ships, tanks and missiles, it said. 

Its most expensive purchase would be that of 126 jet fighters at an estimated $10 billion. Trials are now on for the fighters.

The development of Tejas, the light combat aircraft planned to replace the ageing MiG-21 fleet, has been delayed by at least five years. The government is also yet to finalize the upgradation of 51 Mirage 2000 fighters.

Last week, during Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin&#8217;s visit to New Delhi, India agreed to buy 42 additional Sukhoi 30 MkI fighters. This is to fill gaps and beef up capacity of the Indian Air Force&#8217;s fighter squadrons. The air force is operating at least six squadrons below its sanctioned strength of 39.5 squadrons of 18 planes each.

Recently, India opted to buy 145 lightweight towed howitzer guns from BAE Systems Plc. after it had to scrap an earlier tender, in which the front runner Singapore Technologies Engineering Ltd was blacklisted on charges of corruption. 

When planned procurement processes get delayed and are &#8220;fast-tracked through ad-hoc purchases, it also means the model of open competition is also suffering,&#8221; said Ratan Shrivastava, director for aerospace and defence at researcher Frost and Sullivan. &#8220;You go in for whatever is available, which may not be an optimum solution.&#8221;


----------



## RPK

New Delhi, March 15 (IANS) Four Indian Army soldiers were killed and three injured during night firing practice of mortars at the Pokhran range in Rajasthan, an officer said Monday.
&#8220;The accident took place due to a barrel burst at around 8.45 p.m. Sunday. Four infantry soldiers operating the 81mm mortar were killed. Three others were injured and admitted to the military hospital in Jodhpur,&#8221; the officer told IANS, requesting anonymity as he was not authorised to speak to the media on the subject.

&#8220;A code of inquiry was ordered today (Monday),&#8221; he added.

The Indian Army&#8217;s field firing range at Pokhran is the biggest and one of the busiest in the country. It is spread over an area of 30-40 km. The effective range of am 81mm mortar is between three-four km. 

Two years ago, three soldiers had died in a similar accident at the same firing range. 

&#8220;Though the inquiry is yet to start, we suspect a defecct in the ammunition, which was manufactured and supplied by one of our ordnance factories,&#8221; the officer said.

Indian ordnance factories are the biggest suppliers of 81mm mortar, a lightweight weapon that can fire six to eight rounds per minute.



More at : *Barrel burst kills four army soldiers in Rajasthan *Barrel burst kills four army soldiers in Rajasthan


----------



## RPK

BSF Buys Thermal Detectors | India Defence Online


*BSF Buys Thermal Detectors*
India&#8217;s Border Security Force (BSF) and Paramilitary Forces will soon be equipped with 340 hand-held cooled thermal detector sights, in order to curb illicit arms and ammunition trade that occurs in the sensitive border areas of India.

India has placed an order to the tune of $10 million with the Indo-Israeli joint venture Alpha-ITL Electro-Optics for the supply of these high-tech hand-held cooled thermal detector sights, called &#8220;Drushti&#8221;. These detectors will be used by various commanders of the BSF and other paramilitary organisations to track movements across the border areas.
&#8220;Drushti&#8221; is a compact and light-weight night vision binocular for long-range ground observation and can scan an area within the range of 2-8 kilometres. The development of &#8220;Drushti&#8221; by the Indo-Israeli joint venture was achieved with significant contribution and expertise from both the sides. While the Indian side provided the optics, printed circuit boards, power system, video cards, software, eye piece assembly and outer casing, the Israeli firm Semi-Conductor Devices has contributed with the crucial &#8216;Coolant Dewar Detector.&#8217;

As for the salient features of &#8220;Drushti&#8221;, it weighs less than 3 kilograms, has a more powerful detector (320X256 InSb FPA) than the present one used by the Indian forces and has a reasonable price tag of only $26000. As for the current monocular devices used by the Indian forces, they have weak detectors, weigh 5 kilograms and came with a price tag of $40000, besides straining the eyes. The &#8220;Drushti&#8221; thermal imager can perform versatile roles with modifications, like operating as a tank sight, or as an aerial sight for helicopters.

Since India needs these crucial devices to secure border areas, the Indian government will be floating another tender to acquire 750 more thermal imagers. As of now, the &#8220;Drushti&#8221; thermal imagers are being tested by the BSF soldiers at night to scan in the hilly border areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Indian Army goes green on energy consumption | 18 March 2010 | www.commodityonline.com

NEW DELHI (Commodity Online): Indian armed forces are considering replacing dry and wet batteries with solar power as a part of a major initiative towards adopting energy efficiency and conservation in operations and cantonment complexes. 

Disclosing the rationale of the initiative, Air Marshal D. Kukreja, Deputy Chief of Integrated Defence Staff, DCIDS (Operations), informed that the day was not far, when the Jawan treading up the Siachen glacier along with his platoon would not need to carry the heavy batteries; instead the Army is planning to replace dry and wet batteries with solar power packs. 

In a seminar on &#8216;renewable energy for defence services&#8217;, Air Marshal Kukreja said that the three Services have completed an energy audit of few major installations. &#8220;At least one building in each Command would soon meet the GRIHA standards &#8211; Green Rating for Integrated Habitat Assessment &#8211; A national rating system of India - and the ball has been set rolling by the engineer-in-chief&#8217;s branch,&#8221; he added. 

World events analysis and how they affect Markets

The GRIHA, an acronym for the &#8216;Green Rating for Integrated Habitat Assessment&#8217;, is an energy efficiency classification scale awarded to environment friendly buildings by The Energy Research Institute (TERI). GRIHA is also recognized by the union Ministry of New and Renewable Energy (MNRE) for granting subsidies in registration and various other charges. 

Defence Forces around the world being amongst the largest consumers of energy, it is imperative of them to optimize consumption of diesel and conventional energy sources, noted the Minister of State for Defence Dr MM Pallam Raju. &#8220;I can foresee that in the future we may have a treaty thrust upon us which may restrict our consumption of fossil fuels and thus put a cap on our growth and development,&#8221; said Raju, who is also the Chairman of the Task Force set up by the Headquarters, Integrated Defence Staff (IDS) to monitor the progress of the application of non-conventional and renewable energy in the military environment.


----------



## sudhir007

BEML Bags Rs.632 Cr. Order From Indian Defence Ministry 

BEML, bagged an order for Rs.632 crore from India's Defence Ministry for supply of BEML Tatra variants.

The order comprises of supply of BEML Tatra variants of 498 8X8 ( used for tank transportation as well as personnel) , 278 6X6 ( high mobility vehicles used for GS role) with winch (for self recovery and loading of dead tanks on the trailor) and 12 6X6 vehicles without winch to the Indian army.

These 788 BEML Tatra vehicles have to be delivered to the Indian army within 18 months. The Defence ministry has made a 50&#37; advance payment of Rs.315.83 crore to the company.

BEML Bags Rs.632 Cr. Order From Indian Defence Ministry


----------



## Justin Joseph

Indian Army goes green on energy consumption

*NEW DELHI (Commodity Online): Indian armed forces are considering replacing dry and wet batteries with solar power as a part of a major initiative towards adopting energy efficiency and conservation in operations and cantonment complexes.
*
Disclosing the rationale of the initiative, Air Marshal D. Kukreja, Deputy Chief of Integrated Defence Staff, DCIDS (Operations), informed that *the day was not far, when the Jawan treading up the Siachen glacier along with his platoon would not need to carry the heavy batteries; instead the Army is planning to replace dry and wet batteries with solar power packs.*

In a seminar on renewable energy for defence services, Air Marshal Kukreja said that the three Services have completed an energy audit of few major installations. At least one building in each Command would soon meet the GRIHA standards  Green Rating for Integrated Habitat Assessment  A national rating system of India - and the ball has been set rolling by the engineer-in-chiefs branch, he added.

World events analysis and how they affect Markets

The GRIHA, an acronym for the Green Rating for Integrated Habitat Assessment, is an energy efficiency classification scale awarded to environment friendly buildings by The Energy Research Institute (TERI). GRIHA is also recognized by the union Ministry of New and Renewable Energy (MNRE) for granting subsidies in registration and various other charges.

Defence Forces around the world being amongst the largest consumers of energy, it is imperative of them to optimize consumption of diesel and conventional energy sources, noted the Minister of State for Defence Dr MM Pallam Raju. I can foresee that in the future we may have a treaty thrust upon us which may restrict our consumption of fossil fuels and thus put a cap on our growth and development, said Raju, who is also the Chairman of the Task Force set up by the Headquarters, Integrated Defence Staff (IDS) to monitor the progress of the application of non-conventional and renewable energy in the military environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

*In the race: Bofors in new avatar*

SUJAN DUTTA

New Delhi, March 21: For 22 years, the Bofors shadow stymied the armys efforts to buy heavy artillery. But now the defence ministry has come out with a list of big guns that it says it is in the process of buying.

Topping the list of competitors is  no prizes for guessing  Bofors in a new avatar.

Also, the US government and BAE Land Systems have taken the edge over a rival Singaporean firm with the government confirming that the army was going to buy ultra-light howitzers through the Pentagons direct foreign military sales route, skirting competition.

The total artillery modernisation programme of the Indian Army could top Rs 70,000 crore over 10 years.

Sources in the defence ministry confirmed that the SWS Defence AB of Sweden, now owned by BAE Land Systems, is competing for an order of 400 towed 155mm/52 calibre howitzers.

This is the first official confirmation that the company is in the race, though its contest with Singaporean firm, ST Kinetics, was reported earlier. The defence ministrys clarification follows loud but with whispered comments from within the armed forces that an intricate defence procurement policy and defence minister A.K. Antonys promises of transparency were slowing down acquisitions.

SWS Defences FH77B05 and ST Kineticss iFH 2000 towed guns were to go into winter trials near Kargil last month.

But after ST Kinetics requested for a deferment of the trials because its gun was damaged during shipment, the tests are now put off for six months. The FH77B05 is an upgraded version of the Bofors 155mm/39 calibre guns that erupted into a scam in 1986. The guns were seen in action in the 1999 Kargil war.

In the category of towed howitzers, the army will buy 400 guns off the shelf. An additional 1,180 is to be made by the winner of the competition through technology transfer to India.

Apart from the towed guns, the army is in the process of buying heavy artillery in three other categories  180 wheeled and 100 tracked self-propelled guns and 145 ultra light howitzers (of 155mm/39calibre).

Slovakian firm Konstrukta and German firm Rheinmetall are competing for the wheeled self-propelled guns. For the tracked ones, the government is still framing the technical specifications that will be detailed in the global tender, said sources in the ministry.

In the ultralight category, BAE Land Systems M777 and ST Kinetics Pegasus were in the race till last year when ST Kinetics was blacklisted by Antony following a CBI report on investigations into its relations with former ordnance factory board chief Sudipto Ghosh.

In December, the ministry said ST Kinetics and six other companies were still eligible to compete for orders but pending the investigation no contract would be awarded to them. 

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | In the race: Bofors in new avatar


----------



## Justin Joseph

Murmur in army over fast-track weapons purchases post-26/11
Josy Joseph / DNA

Monday, March 22, 2010 0:16 IST

New Delhi: Fast-track purchases for the army without competitive tendering after the 26/11 Mumbai attacks have come under government scanner following allegations that vested interests were trying to influence decision-making.
You may also want to see

*Director-general (infantry) Lieutenant General Jasbir Singh, who was overseeing those purchases, besides several other big-ticket procurements for infantry units, was quietly moved out last week.*

The official position is Singh had to be shifted out because he completed three years in Delhi. Lieutenant General SN Handa took over from him on March 13.

Sources in the defence establishment, however, said the decision was taken by army chief General Deepak Kapoor &#8220;in consultation&#8221; with his successor-designate Lieutenant General VK Singh after they were briefed about &#8220;vigorous efforts&#8221; to push through certain deals. VK Singh takes over as army chief on March 31.

The military top brass was also briefed about certain meetings of some senior officers in their official residences with representatives of arms companies. Such contacts are prohibited.

The sources did not say whether a formal investigation had been launched into purchases and tenders initiated by the infantry directorate. The army leadership could take a re-look at some of these purchases and tenders in the coming days, the sources added.

*There were several inputs with the army leadership and the ministry of defence about strong efforts by the infantry directorate to &#8220;hastily&#8221; push through a host of purchases.*

*Those fast-track purchases were sanctioned after the 26/11 attacks, and were mostly meant to equip the Ghatak units.

Each of the infantry units of the Indian army has a Ghatak (lethal) unit which comprises about 20 soldiers trained as commandos for carrying out shock attacks on enemy positions and conducting ambushes.*

Government sources said several other tenders of the directorate have come under scrutiny. Among them was the move to purchase a foreign rifle in place of the Insas (Indian small arms system) assault rifle, which is developed by the Ordnance Factory Board. The infantry directorate had also rejected the Insas carbine after several months of trial and without much explanation.

Murmur in army over fast-track weapons purchases post-26/11 - dnaindia.com


----------



## jha

have a go..


Soldier Technology India


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Army to boost North Bengal infrastructure*

Pinak Priya Bhattacharya, TNN, Mar 24, 2010, 02.02am IST

*JALPAIGURI: In a bid to increase its presence along the Sino-Indian border in the northeast, the Indian Army is looking for land in the area to match the infrastructure developed by the Chinese in their territory.* Accordingly, Army officers held a series of meetings with district officials in Darjeeling and Jalpaiguri on key issues, beginning with an airbase at Bagrakote.

District officials have been asked to acquire land to strengthen the road network to the border in the entire east and the northeast. The plan will be taken up in a phased manner for the next 20 years.

First comes the widening of NH-31A connecting Sikkim with the rest of the country. The Army had decided to lay the road afresh for better mobility and also to prevent damage by recurrent landslides during rains. There is yet another proposal to construct a new road via Odlabari in the Dooars bypassing NH-31A. The proposed road will touch Gorubathan, Lava, Algara, Pedong, Rishi and Ranipur before it reaches Gangtok. This route is not prone to landslides and is also a shorter one to Sikkim. Besides, another road to Sikkim through Bhutan is under consideration.

"Look at the other side of the Sino-Indian border. China has built four-lane roads along the border on the other side of Nathu La. They have total road connectivity along the Sino-

Indian border and this has been a cause of concern for the Indian Army. The Army has thus decided to overhaul the road link. Jalpaiguri and Darjeeling districts are strategically very important for the Army," said a senior state government official.

Apart from developing the road links, the Army is also planning an air base at Bagrakote in Odlabari, spread over 400 acres. The new air base has been named Shaugaon Air Base. The Army has urged the Jalpaiguri administration to acquire about 300 acres. The remaining 100 acres is lying with the Army.

"We have asked the Army to deposit the money before we start the acquisition. Most of the land is vested and there are only 20-25 families that need to be compensated. The Army has conveyed it would deposit the money shortly. Once that is done, we will start the process of land acquisition," said a senior district administrative official.

In a meeting with the district administration, the Army has also sought for a piece of land to set up a modern armoury that can help them reinstate forces in exigency. 

Army to boost North Bengal infrastructure - Kolkata - City - The Times of India


----------



## sudhir007

http://sill-www.army.mil/famag/Go_to_War_Primer/pdf_files/kransnopol.pdf


----------



## RPK

*Indian Army training yacht here for refuelling*

An Indian Army Training Yacht named &#8220;Trishna,&#8221; which set sail from Cochin, arrived at the Colombo Port on Saturday for a refueling halt. The vessel Commanded by Colonel Deepak Berry is comprised of five Officers and one Probationary Officer and is used for training Indian Army personnel. Officers of the Indian yacht paid a courtesy visit on Director General Operations, Rear Admiral SMJ Perera and Deputy Area Commander-Western Naval Area, Commodore D.E.C Jayakody. Defence Attache to the High Commission of India in Sri Lanka Captain Pradeep Singh too was present at the occasion.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Singapore's State Minister for Defence Visits Bilateral Armour Exercise in India *

08:01 GMT, March 29, 2010 Minister of State for Defence, Associate Professor (A/P) Koo Tsai Kee, visited troops from the Singapore Armed Forces (SAF) and the Indian Army participating in an annual bilateral armour exercise, codenamed Bold Kurukshetra, at the Babina Field Firing Range in central India this morning. A/P Koo also observed a live-firing exercise involving the SAF's BIONIX Infantry Fighting Vehicle and BRONCO All-Terrain Tracked Carrier, and the Indian Army's BMP-2 Infantry Fighting Vehicle and T-72 Main Battle Tank.

Soldiers from the 46th Battalion, Singapore Armoured Regiment and 27th Armoured Brigade of the Indian Army participated in this year's exercise which ran from 1 to 27 Mar 2010. This was the sixth in the Bold Kurukshetra series of exercises between the two armed forces. Exercise Bold Kurukshetra provides a valuable opportunity for the two armies to enhance mutual understanding and interoperability.

*A/P Koo's visit to India underscores the warm defence relations between the two countries, whose armed forces interact regularly through policy dialogues, visits, courses and exercises.* Besides the Army, the Republic of Singapore Navy and Republic of Singapore Air Force also exercise regularly with their Indian counterparts. 

defence.professionals | defpro.com


----------



## RPK

*Pakistani intruder held in Jaisalmer*

Jaisalmer: A Pakistani intruder was Tuesday arrested by the Border Security Force from Kishangarh locality of this Rajasthan district.

According to a BSF spokesman, the Pakistani national has been identified as Javad Ashraf. He is under interrogation.

However, no incriminating document was recovered from him, the spokesman added.

The BSF personnel had yesterday shot dead a Pakistani intruder near the Indo-Pak border in Samba district


----------



## RPK

*Lt Gen V K Singh to take over as 26th Army chief tomorrow - India - The Times of India*

NEW DELHI: Lt Gen V K Singh, the senior most infantry officer with vast experience in counter-insurgency operations and the present GOC-in-C of Eastern Command, will take over as the next Army chief here tomorrow.

59-year-old Singh will take over from Gen Deepak Kapoor, who retired from service today.

He will be the 26th chief and will stay at the helm of the 1.13 million personnel-strong Army for over two years.

The defence ministry had on January 23 issued the order appointing Singh for the top post after the Cabinet Committee on Appointments cleared his name a day earlier.

Singh was in the news recently when he recommended action against four General-ranked officers indicted by a probe in the Sukna land scam in Darjeeling district of West Bengal.

A third generation officer from the Rajput regiment, Singh is a graduate of the Wellington-based Defence Services Staff College as well as the US Army War College at Carlisle. He also did a Rangers Course at Fort Benning in the US.

The new chief belongs to the Rajput Regiment just as Field Marshal K M Cariappa, the first Indian to become the Army chief in 1949.

Singh was commissioned in the Rajput Regiment in June 1970 and commanded the same unit when it was positioned along the Line of Control with Pakistan.

Experienced in counter-insurgency, Line of Control and high altitude operations, Singh was awarded the Yudh Sena Medal for his distinguished service during 'Operation Pawan' against the LTTE in Sri Lanka.

Singh, who has seen action in the 1971 Bangladesh war, also served in the Military Operations Directorate at the Army Headquarters and was Brigadier General Staff of a Corps during 'Operation Parakram' when troops were mobilised on the border in the wake of the 2001 terror attack on Parliament.

He also commanded the Jalandhar-based 11 Corps and Ambala-based Strike Corps and was an instructor in the Indian Military Training Team (IMTRAT) headquarters in Bhutan.

Singh was awarded the Ati Vishisht Seva Medal (AVSM) for distinguished service while commanding a counter-insurgency force.

Singh will be the 24th Indian to be the Army chief, as the first two Indian Army chiefs were British officers General Sir Robert Lockhart and General Sir Roy Bucher.

The Indian Army has so far had 14 Infantry, six Armoured and five artillery officers, including Gen Kapoor, as its chiefs.


----------



## RPK

*Indian Army chief V.K. Singh Marks For Modernization*


Reflecting on the current challenges, Lieutenant General V.K. Singh, who is appointed as the new Indian Army Chief has cited that to make the defense operational activities more powerfully impactful the artillery modernization programme needs to be updated.

This is the significant factor which has not been concentrated for years and has developed a major setback in operational activities that has left the forces handicap with limitations.

The new Indian Army Chief is a graduate of the US Army Infantry School at Georgia in the US and is an alumnus the Wellington-based Defence Services Staff College, the Mhow-based Army War College and the US Army War College, Carlisle.

Recipient of the Param Vishist Seva Medal, the Ati Vishist Seva Medal and Yudh Seva Medal, considered as one of the honorary ADCs of the president of India, who is the supreme commander of the armed forces.

He sighted due to 1980&#8217;s Bofors payoff scandal it has impacted upon the weapon purchases and thus the army is now left with just about half of the 410 Bofors guns, with normal wear and tear and cannibalization.

Now after past half decades the government needs to reflect for its renovation in machinery equipments for the Indian army and should be empowered with $647 million benefit to access 145 M777 155mm ultra light-weight howitzers with Laser Inertial Artillery Pointing Systems (LINAPS) manufactured by BAE Systems .

To this view of Singh, the defense ministry gave a go-ahead signal for field trials of the towed guns but with a caution of the Bofors charges. The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) that developed the Arjun had notified that the army should be given the privilege to go for sophisticated weapons in return to their decades-old effort.

Emphasizing the government to help purchase intermediate-range helicopters and short- and medium-range air defense systems for air operation as well as for further facilities for the ground operation to combat in night efficiently with night-vision sights and thermal imaging systems for tanks.


----------



## RPK

*Punjab Regiment battalion celebrates its tricentenary*

The 16th Battalion of the Punjab Regiment of Indian Army, celebrated its 300th Raising Day at Tibri Cantonment near Gurdaspur in Punjab on Tuesday.

A large number of retired and serving officers and other ranks of the battalion, travelled from all over the country to participate in the memorable event. The retired officers were glad to meet their former friends at the gala reunion of the regiment.

"When Pakistan wanted to capture Kashmir (in 1947), our battalion (16th Btn) did an exemplary job. In that battle, our battalion won the highest number of gallantry awards as compared to the other regiments. They won eight Mahavir Chakras and 25 Vir Chakras, both gallantry awards," said Major General (retired) S P S Sidhu of the Punjab Regiment.

To mark the occasion a number of events, including an exhibition, were organised.

The 16th Battalion represents the legacy of honour, courage and devotion to duty, which are the hallmarks of the Indian Army.

"All the serving and former officers of the battalion have come to participate in the tricentenary celebrations. An exhibition has been staged to showcase the arms and ammunition used by the battalion during 300 years and its glorious legacy. The display of guns, machine, arms and ammunition has been inspirational," noted Rachna Kehra, a visitor.

The 16th Battalion of Punjab Regiment was raised as a part of the Royal State of Patiala Forces on March 31, 1710 by Baba Ala Singh, regarded as the founder of Patiala state. (ANI)


----------



## sudhir007

Carl Zeiss signs licensing agreement &#8211; first optics already delivered

23:00 GMT, March 31, 2010 Carl Zeiss Optronics GmbH, the defense wing of the Carl Zeiss Group, has signed a licensing agreement with Indian company Optic Electronic (India) Private Limited in New Delhi for the production of red dot sights. The company had already ordered 15,000 red dot sights from the traditional German company for Indian armed forces.

&#8220;We impressed the Indian military with the quality of our products and expect to produce up to 400,000 red dot sights through the licensed production in India,&#8221; says Ralf Kl&#228;dtke, President and CEO of Carl Zeiss Optronics.

Currently, experts from Carl Zeiss are training Indian specialists in Wetzlar to monitor production in the future. Red dot sights from Carl Zeiss are standard optics on the G36 rifles used by the German Army. The cooperation with Carl Zeiss was initiated by the Indian armed forces. 

defence.professionals | defpro.com


----------



## Justin Joseph

*When the army chief did a cameo in Bollywood
*
Sandeep Unnithan
April 3, 2010

It's a tense scene. Terrorists are holding a bus load of school kids hostage. Far away in the commando training school, a brigadier is briefing one of his key officers, Major Chauhan, on the rescue mission. 

"We have some slides of the area, Colonel VK Singh will explain it to you," he says.

General Screen grab of General VK Singh in Prahaar.
The Major Chauhan in question is Nana Patekar who also directed the film Prahaar two decades ago.

The grim, square-jawed Colonel VK Singh, is now General Vijay Kumar Singh, the new chief of the army staff. A mention of the small non-speaking cameo which hangs for a few seconds in the film, elicits a grin from the army chief who was an instructor at the Indian army's commando training centre in Belgaum in 1990.

"They were shooting the film in the centre and wanted a real officer to sit in the scene," says General Singh, the first commando to become army chief.

When the army chief did a cameo in Bollywood: India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.


----------



## Marxist

*Army eyeing heavy machine guns to add fire power to infantry*
New Delhi: To provide more fire power to its infantry soldiers and mechanised forces, the Army is eyeing a new 12.7mm heavy machine gun (HMG) that can hit targets accurately within a 2,000-metre range.
The Army has issued a request for information for a 40-kg HMG that it wants to mount on Light Strike Vehicles and Infantry Fighting Vehicles, apart from use by its foot soldiers.

The .50 calibre HMG should be capable of firing ammunition such as high explosive (incendiary), armour piercing high explosive, armour piercing discarding sabot and useful for target practice.

"The weapon should have the capability to be used from the Light Strike Vehicle and Infantry Fighting Vehicle and in ground role while being mounted on vehicle and tripod respectively," the RFI, issued recently, said.

"The weapon should be easy to carry by a three-men crew in dismantled condition and be assembled with ease while being used in ground role," it said.

The rate of fire of the weapon should be "not less than" 450 rounds per minute, it has stipulated. The HMG should have three different modes of operation -- single shot, semi-automatic and automatic fire.

The weapon should have a fire control system that could be operated both manually and electrically. The system should come with a spare barrel, which can be changed quickly in field conditions, it said.

The Army has stipulated that the weapon should have a life of about 50,000 rounds and the smoke generated while firing should not obscure the observation of the firer.

It also wants a blast suppressor on the HMG to reduce the recoil and blast effect.

The Army expects the weapon to be robust enough to withstand rough usage and simple to maintain in operational conditions normally encountered in India like high-altitude areas, jungles and deserts.

The HMG would have sighting systems including optical magnification, open sight and thermal imaging sight. It should be easy to strip and assemble in the field by the user without any special tools, the RFI said.

The Army has earlier used American, Russian and Israeli-made HMGs, but most of the 350 infantry units had discarded them except for use in taking out softer targets such as bunkers and vehicles.

Currently, the infantrymen use assault rifles, sub-machine guns, light machine guns and sniper rifles

Army eyeing heavy machine guns to add fire power to infantry - dnaindia.com


----------



## Marxist

***deleted***


----------



## manish123

2010-04-03 India-Pakistan

India to raise 2 additional mountain divisions for China border


In a major decision aimed at countering the growing threats from China, the Government has sanctioned raising of two mountain divisions (20,000 troops) to be deployed on the India-China border. Taking the urgency of the situation into account, the Government has lifted a 37-year-old freeze on making fresh recruitment for the China-centric mountain division.

The Army was raising new units in the last 25 years from within its existing sanctioned troop strength. One division has about 10,000 men.

At present, the Army has two divisions and the sanction for two more divisions will help the Army plug all operational gaps and help it defend its eastern and western borders and wage two-front war if need be.

The Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) recently gave the go-ahead to the Army to raise two more mountain divisions, sources said here on Friday. The Government has also decided to speed up the process to procure specialised weaponry needed for mountain warfare.

China was rapidly modernising its armed forces and strengthening the infrastructure all along the 4,500-km Line of Actual Control(LAC). Acknowledging the fact that Chinas preparedness was better, India took a series of steps like improving road network in States like Arunachal Pradesh and raising specialised mountain divisions, sources said.

They, however, claimed that these mountain divisions would be trained to fight a two-front war simultaneously with China and Pakistan as the Army was now capable of rapidly transferring troops from one theatre to another at a very short notice.

Elaborating upon the decision to remove the cap on fresh recruitments, sources said the Army raised the first two divisions from within its existing resources. It stretched the Armys resources and realising its adverse impact on preparedness, the Government allowed additional recruitments.

With the hike in sanctioned manpower strength, the Army would now have more elbow room to rapidly raise the two divisions and train them in the shortest possible time. Moreover, the Government asked the Army to hasten the process of procuring Howitzer guns aptly suited for mountain warfare.

The Army planned to go in for more than 200 Howitzer guns which can be carried on horse back or in helicopters to the remotest posts in the rugged mountain terrain in Jammu & Kashmir and North-East.

The guns were likely to procured through the foreign military sale (FMS) route from the US, sources said.

Incidentally, the new Army chief General VK Singh said on Thursday infrastructure development in border States facing China was "slightly behind" and the Government was giving due attention to this fact.

Stating that China was not only focusing on modernising its armed forces in Tibet and the stress was now on making Chinese soldiers operate in a digitised battlefield. Giving reasons for slow pace of infrastructure development on the Indian side, he said the terrain was "friendly" on the Chinese side as it was a plateau. However, the terrain was mountainous on our side thereby making it all the more difficult for fast road building, he said.


----------



## manish123

Guys read it carefully.Twenty thousand new men sanctioned and 200 new light weight artillery from U.S


----------



## CONNAN

manish123 said:


> Guys read it carefully.Twenty thousand new men sanctioned and 200 new light weight artillery from U.S



India seeks to counter China with strengthened border presence 

The Indian Army is raising two new mountain divisions of around 15,000 personnel each to boost its ability to mount offensive and defensive operations along the disputed northern and northeastern borders with China.

The formation of the two divisions, which was approved by the Cabinet Committee on Security headed by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, comes in response to China's strengthening of military infrastructure along the undefined 4,057 km line of actual control (LoAC) between the two countries.

Presently, 10 of the army's 35 divisions are mountain formations and six of those are based in the northeast, having been trained for dispersed high-altitude operations and equipped with adequate fire-support elements.

Senior army officers in Delhi told Jane's that the two proposed mountain divisions - likely to be operational by 2015-16 at a cost of around INR14 billion (USD358 million) - will be equipped with medium- and heavylift helicopters that are in the process of being acquired to enhance the army's mobility.

The army will also receive 155 mm/39 cal lightweight howitzers, for which the service issued a tender in January.

"India is finally taking up the challenge thrown down by the People's Liberation Army by raising its own rapid reaction force with both offensive and defensive capability," said retired Lieutenant General V K Kapoor.

Image: Indian Army soldier during a special forces display (Jane's/Patrick Allen) 


India seeks to counter China with strengthened border presence - Jane's Land Forces News


----------



## CONNAN

Indian Army to conduct desert exercise this month

New Delhi, April 5


Barely a month after the Indian Air Force displayed its awesome combat capabilities, the Indian Army is gearing up for its month-long "Yudh Shakti" exercise in Rajasthan from mid-April involving 5,000 troops from the the mechanised forces, the armoured corps and the artillery.

The war games will be conducted by the Mathura-based 1 Corps, one of the army's key "strike" formations. The mobilisation of troops for the exercise has already begun.

"Around 5,000 troops are participating in the exercise, which will begin in mid-April. It is a month-long exercise and its key element will be the mechanised forces," army sources told IANS.

"The exercise is aimed at validating the acquisitions of modern equipment, enhancing night vision capabilities and achieving battlefield dominance," the sources added.

Apart from the mechanised forces, T-90 and T-72 main battle tanks and an array of artillery guns, as also infantry battalions, will feature in the exercise.

"The air force element could be involved in the last part of the exercise," said an official.

The exercise is in accordance with the Indian Army's "Cold Start" doctrine that involves rapid mobilisation in case hostilites seem imminent.

The Pakistan Army is also conducting a field exercise, Azm-e-Nau-3, on its side of the border April 10-May 13. The exercise involves troops belonging to all arms and services and will also be participated in by the Pakistan Air Force.

Last updated on Apr 5th, 2010 at 19:22 pm IST--IANS


----------



## manish123

connanxlrc1000 said:


> Indian Army to conduct desert exercise this month
> 
> New Delhi, April 5
> 
> 
> Barely a month after the Indian Air Force displayed its awesome combat capabilities, the Indian Army is gearing up for its month-long "Yudh Shakti" exercise in Rajasthan from mid-April involving 5,000 troops from the the mechanised forces, the armoured corps and the artillery.
> 
> The war games will be conducted by the Mathura-based 1 Corps, one of the army's key "strike" formations. The mobilisation of troops for the exercise has already begun.
> 
> "Around 5,000 troops are participating in the exercise, which will begin in mid-April. It is a month-long exercise and its key element will be the mechanised forces," army sources told IANS.
> 
> "The exercise is aimed at validating the acquisitions of modern equipment, enhancing night vision capabilities and achieving battlefield dominance," the sources added.
> 
> Apart from the mechanised forces, T-90 and T-72 main battle tanks and an array of artillery guns, as also infantry battalions, will feature in the exercise.
> 
> "The air force element could be involved in the last part of the exercise," said an official.
> 
> The exercise is in accordance with the Indian Army's "Cold Start" doctrine that involves rapid mobilisation in case hostilites seem imminent.
> 
> The Pakistan Army is also conducting a field exercise, Azm-e-Nau-3, on its side of the border April 10-May 13. The exercise involves troops belonging to all arms and services and will also be participated in by the Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> Last updated on Apr 5th, 2010 at 19:22 pm IST--IANS



Yess!! arjun, airbases and execises near jaisalmer, pakistan's chicken neck.Screws are being tightened.Great.


----------



## Dark Angel

*Hey ya guys if there is any new update or photos pls post here............*

*Yoddha Shakti*



War game season in neighbourhood 
OUR SPECIAL CORRESPONDENT 

New Delhi, April 5: The armies of India and Pakistan are mobilising for separate large-scale war games on either side of the international border this month to experiment with concepts they will employ in the event of a war with each other. 

Each side has informed the other &#8212; as is normally done in peace time &#8212; that it is conducting military exercises near the international boundary and that the movement of troops, tanks, guns and fighter aircraft is not a sign of aggressive intent. 

Pakistan Air Force combat aircraft landed on and took off from a motorway on Saturday in an exercise named High Mark that will climax in a joint drill with the Pakistan Army in the desert region. 

Elements of the Indian Army&#8217;s 1 (strike) Corps, one of the largest and most powerful field formations headquartered in Mathura, have now started mobilising for exercise Yoddha Shakti for a month-long war game in Rajasthan that begins on April 15. 

A source in the Indian Army said the force would validate new equipment, especially night-vision devices, and electronic monitors &#8220;in an environment of network-centric operations&#8221;. 

Former Indian Army chief General Deepak Kapoor said in a news conference in February that one of his main concerns was the &#8220;night blindness&#8221; of the army. 


Exercise Yoddha Shakti is part of a series to test the &#8220;cold start&#8221; doctrine that the Indian Army adopted for a conventional war with Pakistan after the stand-off in 2002 that saw full-scale deployment for a year. The stand-off did not escalate into a war. 

&#8220;Cold start&#8221; implies that the army will launch an assault from bases immediately after the political signal is given, without taking days or months to mobilise. 

Since adopting the doctrine, India has been converting its defensive (holding) formations into &#8220;pivot&#8221; corps designed to make shallow penetrations into enemy territory and create openings for the main assault force &#8212; such as the 1 (strike) Corps &#8212; to go deeper. 

Pakistan&#8217;s exercise High Mark covers almost the entire landmass of the country with air force operations from Gilgit in the Northern Areas to Karachi on the Arabian Sea coast. The air-supported ground operations that are designed to be the climax of the war game are slated to be staged in the desert region opposite the Rajasthan border later this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pralay_Nath_ForYou

This would be mother of all exercises!!


----------



## CONNAN

*The Indian Army has dispatched a global request for information (RfI) for the import of 12.7 mm heavy machine guns (HMGs) capable of firing varied ordnance to a range of 2000 m as part of its Future Infantry Soldier as a System (F-INSAS) programme, which is currently under development.

The 19 March RfI issued by the Directorate General of Weapons and Equipment requires vendors to submit their proposals within four weeks. The HMGs should be capable of firing 450 rpm and should be deployable on light strike vehicles and infantry fighting vehicles, as well as on the ground with a three-man crew.

According to army specifications the 1.6 m-long HMGs should weigh no more than 40 kg, including the mount/tripod.*

*RFI WAS ISSUED TO THE FOLLOWING COMPANIES*

*General Dynamics*

*FN BROWNING*






*General Dynamics*

GD LW50MG lightweight .50 caliber machine gun






*&#8220;KORD&#8221; (Konstruktsija ORuzheinikov-Degtyarovtsev &#8211; design of Degtyarov plant team)*

SIMPLY KORD


----------



## prototype

hey this GD LW50MG lightweight .50 caliber machine gun looks good,i think india should purchase it

anyway r not we developing heavy machine guns in our* INSAS* project


----------



## CONNAN

WHY WE NEED HEAVY MACHINE GUNS ALL OF A SUDDEN AND IF WE REALLY NEED THE WHY CANT WE GO FOR THIS BABY


----------



## CONNAN

prototype said:


> hey this GD LW50MG lightweight .50 caliber machine gun looks good,i think india should purchase it
> 
> anyway r not we developing heavy machine guns in our* INSAS* project



WE HAVE A PROJECT ON HEAVY MACHINE GUNS BUT THE ARMY IS NOT INTRESTED AND NO FUNDING


----------



## mjnaushad

How about this one

Specifications
Weight	52 lb. (19kg)
Length	61.42 in. (1,560 mm)
Width	9.84 in. (250 mm)
Height	7 in. (180 mm), 18 in. (46 mm) adjustable tripod
Crew	2
Cartridge	.50 BMG
Caliber	12.7mm
Action	"Recoil-reducing action" (modified rotating bolt)
Rate of fire	260 rpm (4.3 Hz)
Maximum range	lethal and suppressive to 2000 meters
Feed system	Belt-fed
Sights	Open, optics may be mounted.


----------



## CONNAN

mjnaushad said:


> How about this one
> 
> Specifications
> Weight	52 lb. (19kg)
> Length	61.42 in. (1,560 mm)
> Width	9.84 in. (250 mm)
> Height	7 in. (180 mm), 18 in. (46 mm) adjustable tripod
> Crew	2
> Cartridge	.50 BMG
> Caliber	12.7mm
> Action	"Recoil-reducing action" (modified rotating bolt)
> Rate of fire	260 rpm (4.3 Hz)
> Maximum range	lethal and suppressive to 2000 meters
> Feed system	Belt-fed
> Sights	Open, optics may be mounted.



THIS ONE ISZ NOT FOR SALE AND IT FAILS THE CRITERIA NEED A GUN THAT FIRES 2000 ROUNDS /MINUTE


----------



## CONNAN

back to heavy machine guns suggestions needed


----------



## gogbot

connanxlrc1000 said:


> THIS ONE ISZ NOT FOR SALE AND IT FAILS THE CRITERIA NEED A GUN THAT FIRES 2000 ROUNDS /MINUTE



About 460 rpm is the requirement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

connanxlrc1000 said:


> THIS ONE ISZ NOT FOR SALE AND IT FAILS THE CRITERIA NEED A GUN THAT FIRES 2000 ROUNDS /MINUTE


2000RPM......OMG....33 Bullets in one sec. I dont know any gun in the world fire so fast.


----------



## CONNAN

gogbot said:


> About 460 rpm is the requirement



sorrry you are right


----------



## CONNAN

mjnaushad said:


> How about this one
> 
> Specifications
> Weight	52 lb. (19kg)
> Length	61.42 in. (1,560 mm)
> Width	9.84 in. (250 mm)
> Height	7 in. (180 mm), 18 in. (46 mm) adjustable tripod
> Crew	2
> Cartridge	.50 BMG
> Caliber	12.7mm
> Action	"Recoil-reducing action" (modified rotating bolt)
> Rate of fire	260 rpm (4.3 Hz)
> Maximum range	lethal and suppressive to 2000 meters
> Feed system	Belt-fed
> Sights	Open, optics may be mounted.




sorry it is About 460 rpm is the requirement but this model isz not for sale


----------



## CONNAN

mjnaushad said:


> 2000RPM......OMG....33 Bullets in one sec. I dont know any gun in the world fire so fast.



sorry it iszAbout 460 rpm is the requirement and most of the aa guns fire almost 3000 to 5000 rounds per minute


----------



## Xeric

manish123 said:


> Yess!! arjun, airbases and execises near jaisalmer, pakistan's chicken neck.Screws are being tightened.Great.



As they rough it out in the desert, an internet warrior tightens his noose around Pakistan's neck.

How NOT so impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

May be this 
QJG-89








85


QJG-89 heavy machine gun with tripod set to low-profile position; gun is fitted with IR / Night sight 
Caliber 12.7x108 mm 
Weight 17.5 kg (gun body) + 8.5 kg (tripod) 
Length 2119 mm 
Barrel length 1003 mm 
Feed belt, 50 rounds 
Rate of fire 450 - 600 rounds per minute 
Effective range 1500m
Muzzle velocity 825m/s

type 85
Caliber: 12,7x108mm (also 12,7x99mm / .50BMG in W95 version)
Weight: 24 kg (gun) + 17,5 (tripod) 
Length: 2150 mm 
Length of barrel: 1000 mm 
Feeding: belt, 60 rounds 
Rate of fire: 650-700 rounds per minute


----------



## gogbot

mjnaushad said:


> How about this one
> 
> Specifications
> Weight	52 lb. (19kg)
> Length	61.42 in. (1,560 mm)
> Width	9.84 in. (250 mm)
> Height	7 in. (180 mm), 18 in. (46 mm) adjustable tripod
> Crew	2
> Cartridge	.50 BMG
> Caliber	12.7mm
> Action	"Recoil-reducing action" (modified rotating bolt)
> *Rate of fire	260 rpm (4.3 Hz)
> *Maximum range	lethal and suppressive to 2000 meters
> Feed system	Belt-fed
> Sights	Open, optics may be mounted.





connanxlrc1000 said:


> sorry it is About 460 rpm is the requirement but this model isz not for sale



This weapons is invalid it only does 260 RPM.

U need a minimum of 450 RPM , 

Also there are other requirements.
That have not gone unmentioned.

Here are all the known requirements.

*
AMMO : 12.7mm x 99mm A.K.A ( .50 calibre )

RANGE: a minimum effective range of not less than 2,000-metres.

Length of HMG: no more than 1.6 m-long 

Weight of HMG: should weigh no more than 40 kg

the weapon should have the capability to be used from a Light Strike Vehicle/Infantry Fighting Vehicle and in a ground role while mounted on vehicle and tripod respectively. 

The weapon should be easy to carry by the three men crew in dismantled condition and be assembled with ease while being used in the ground role. 

The weapon should be robust enough to withstand rough usage and simple to maintain in operational conditions normally encountered in India including high altitude areas, jungles and desert. 

The gun should of course be capable of firing High Explosive Incendiary (HEI), Armour Piercing High Explosive (APHE), Armour Piercing Discarding Sabot (APDS), Target Practice (TP) and corresponding tracer ammo.*

These are the minimum requirements of the weapons. Baring an rethink after trials.

The specs put out are in fact almost identical to the superb *Browning M2HB HMG .*






The only competitor, to the M2 which is almost a sure win is the.

*XM806 Lightweight .50 Caliber Machine Gun (LW50)*





> The XM806 Lightweight .50 Caliber Machine Gun (LW50) is a .50 caliber heavy machine gun spun out from the canceled XM307 and being developed by General Dynamics to augment the M2. The *XM806 will be 50&#37; lighter and have 60% less recoil than the M2*, and have a greater rate of fire than the failed previous attempt to replace the M2, the XM312. The XM806 also has improvements to user safety and is easier to disassemble. General Dynamics received a $9 million contract for the weapon. *It is expected to be deployed starting at the end of fiscal year 2011.*



Some notes on both the M2 and XM806

Army eyes new, lighter machine gun - Army News, news from Iraq, - Army Times



> *Army eyes new, lighter machine gun
> *By Matthew Cox - Staff writer
> Posted : Tuesday Apr 28, 2009 11:41:58 EDT
> The US Army wants to field a new .50-caliber machine gun that&#8217;s about 64 percent lighter than the venerable Ma Deuce.
> 
> Weapons officials classified the General Dynamics-made lightweight .50-caliber machine gun as the XM806 in March, clearing the way for further testing of the radical new design.
> 
> *While it would not replace the M2 .50-caliber machine gun, also known as Ma Deuce, the Army hopes to field the 18kg XM806 in 2012 as a lightweight alternative to the 38 kg M2, said Lt. Col. Mike Ascura, product manager for crew-served weapons.
> *
> 
> &#8220;Now that it is an experimental weapon, we will look at the design &#8230; and determine if the gun meets the needs of the Army to move forward as a program of record,&#8221; he said. &#8220;There is some real potential here.&#8221;
> 
> *The XM806 is an offshoot of the XM307, a crew-served weapon that fired 25mm airburst ammunition and featured a high-tech fire control system.*
> 
> *The Army began developing the XM307 in the 1990s for its Future Combat System, but the program was shelved as the result of budget cuts in 2007.
> 
> But the Army&#8217;s Infantry Center released a new requirement for a lightweight .50-cal machine gun later that year, giving the futuristic design a second chance.
> 
> The XM806 no longer features the computerized fire control system but can now fire the same M9 linked ammunition that the M2 uses.*
> 
> *The rate of fire on the XM806 is much slower than that of the M2 &#8212; 250 rounds per minute compared to the M2&#8217;s 500 rounds-per-minute rate. This helps to make the weapon easier to control and more accurate, Ascura said.
> *
> *The lighter recoil also means the XM806 can use a lightweight aluminum frame instead of a more rigid steel frame like that of the M2, which greatly reduces the XM806&#8217;s weight.
> *
> *Currently, the M2 is mounted on everything from Humvees to heavy armored vehicles.
> *
> *Army officials maintain that the XM806&#8217;s lightweight design would allow combat units to use it in a limited dismounted role such as over-watch and support positions, Ascura said.
> *
> If all goes well, the Army plans to buy 12 XM806s for developmental and operational tests between now and 2011, Ascura said. The Army has not decided how many XM806s it intends to field, Ascura said, adding that he could not give cost estimates for the program.
> 
> *&#8220;We hope to field this as early as 2012,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Right now, the plan for it is to augment the M2; the maneuver forces still need that high rate of fire found in the M2.&#8221;*


----------



## gogbot

xuxu1457 said:


> QJG-89 heavy machine gun with tripod set to low-profile position; gun is fitted with IR / Night sight
> Caliber 12.7x108 mm
> Weight 17.5 kg (gun body) + 8.5 kg (tripod)
> Length 2119 mm
> Barrel length 1003 mm
> Feed belt, 50 rounds
> Rate of fire 450 - 600 rounds per minute
> Effective range 1500m
> Muzzle velocity 825m/s
> 
> type 85
> Caliber: 12,7x108mm (also 12,7x99mm / .50BMG in W95 version)
> Weight: 24 kg (gun) + 17,5 (tripod)
> Length: 2150 mm
> Length of barrel: 1000 mm
> Feeding: belt, 60 rounds
> Rate of fire: 650-700 rounds per minute



What the hell is going on, that weapon flash is humongous .

you just be announcing to the whole world, i am here shoot me.

Are they using some kind of ammo for cinematic effect or what.

Also that weapons fails to meet the minimum effective range of 2000 meters.

The weapons are also longer the minimum length of 1.6 m 

*So essentially this weapons would not win due to Range, Length and that Humongous flash.
*


----------



## CONNAN

i dont think china will sell her weapons to india and i seriously doubt IA will ever buy from china

right know both our countries are engaged in domestic projects only that too private companies

so we got a looooong way to go or i dont think any defence related deal ever gonna take place between india and china

as far as i am concerned its not gonna happen in my life time any how 

nice weapon


----------



## CONNAN

Concord 8 (C8) is a four-wheel drive lightweight rugged armoured vehicle designed for the Indian defence market. Developed by Concord Safety Systems, the Indian partner of Arotech, the vehicle offers high mobility and bullet-proof protection. The prototype of the vehicle was manufactured at the Dehradun Concord facility.

Drivable on all terrain types, the vehicle is ideal for combating an insurgency, transporting logistics, providing protection to reconnaissance and convoys, and conducting search and rescue missions.





















The C8 is currently undergoing trials with the Northern Command of the Indian Army. It will be delivered to the Indian paramilitary and police forces before the end of 2010.

Design

The C8 has been designed using the expertise derived from the development of David MDT's lightweight armoured vehicle. Based on the Indian 4&#215;4 platform, the C8 can accommodate up to six soldiers, and a driver, along with their entire combat gear and loads.

The vehicle is air-conditioned with interiors designed to provide maximum flexibility. Doors are wide enough to enable quick entry and exit. The seating arrangement is flexible and can be customised in to either a four or a six-seat configuration.

There are five gun ports and 12V/24V battery options. To withstand the impact of a massive collision, the vehicle has been installed with heavy duty bumpers.

At the rear of the vehicle, two multipurpose storage boxes have been fitted in case additional ammunition is required. A blower attached inside the C8 absorbs acid gases released when the soldiers are shooting from inside the vehicle.

A four-wheel drive, the C8 is equipped with a power steering and run-flat tyres. The vehicle also has water-fording capability and a high ground clearance. At the minimum level, the ground clearance level of the C8 is 190mm, while the maximum ground clearance level is 207mm. The payload capacity of Concord is up to 650kg and the vehicle has a double wishbone suspension system.

The C8 has optional features including a communication system, a GPS, a PA system, siren, radio and a remote-controlled searchlight. The vehicle can also be equipped with a beacon, communication racks, additional ammunition box holders and selective up-armouring. The fuel tank can be provided with additional protection. The body of C8 can be extended to increase the inside space of the vehicle.

C8 engine

The C8 is equipped with a 3l Dura Torque TDCi engine with variable geometry turbo charger. It provides a horse power of 115kW at 3,200rpm. The C8 features a five-speed manual gear box and has a common rail direct injection fuel system. The vehicle's air pressure tanks have a maximum capacity of 71l.

The C8's power-to-weight ratio is over 25kW/t. Its high power-to-weight ratio enables it to transport extra combat loads while providing powerful ballistic protection to the crew compartment, engine and fuel tank. The engine is provided with ballistic protection up to level B-6.

Concord 8 protection

The Concord provides protection from Grenade splinters, even those that fall on the sides of the vehicle, which are composed of ballistic steel that can withstand direct hits of the 5.56&#215;45mm Indian National Small Arms System (INSAS) and 7.62&#215;39mm AK47 and 56 rifles.

However, the vehicle is not fitted with any weapons and cannot provide protection from mine blasts.

Contractors

The C8 has been developed by Arotech's Armour division in India, Concord Safety Systems, which is a joint venture between MKU, JN Group and MDT Armour Corporation. The joint venture was formed in January 2006 to design and manufacture armoured vehicles in India.

David MDT

A key vehicle in the portfolio of MDT, David, from which the C8 is derived, is a light weight armoured vehicle designed for low intensity conflict. Composed of extremely-high-hardness steel and composite materials, the vehicle offers AP protection to a troop of seven. It can accommodate up to six passengers at any given in addition to the driver. David has been adopted by the Israel Defence force for its standard operations including armoured reconnaissance and patrolling.


----------



## CONNAN

anybody knows the progression of this project and the vehicle deployment


----------



## CONNAN

Key Data:

Project TypeNew lightweight armoured vehicle development
ManufacturerConcord Safety
CompletionJuly 2009
Weights:

Payload Capacity650kg
Engine:

Power-to-Weight RatioMore than 25kW/t
Engine 3l
Horse Power115 kW @ 3200 RPM


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## Star Trek

I dont know anything about its capabilities but this vehicle sure does not win any beauty competitions.


----------



## CONNAN

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/politics/nation/Army-braces-for-cyber-attacks/articleshow/5769100.cms

NEW DELHI: After the real world, the armed forces are on a red alert in the virtual world as well. Even as they tackle Chinese troop intrusions

on the ground, they are grappling with a sharp increase in online espionage attacks from across the Line of Actual Control as well. 

Top sources say the Army-CERT (computer emergency response team) recently issued the high alert to all military formations and installations to guard against "focussed large-scale cyber attacks'' that are being planned on "internet facing'' government organisations, prominent brands and corporate groups. 

Quoting "reliable'' information, the alert ominously warns the cyber-attacks are likely to be launched from this month onwards. The date mentioned, in fact, is March 31. Effective measures must be taken to protect networks from data-thefts, "distributed denial-of-service attacks'', paralysing computer viruses and the like, it says. 

Sources said several military establishments, including the Defence Services Staff College at Wellington, had even refrained from using computers directly connected to internet modems for three-four days over the last week as a precaution. Though the alert holds the cyber-attacks can originate from any country across the world, the suspicion is firmly on Chinese hackers. 

This comes even as a group of Canadian and American cyber-security researchers in the new report, `Shadows in the Cloud', held that China-based online espionage gangs have accessed classified documents from several Indian defence and security establishments. 

The defence ministry preferred to remain quiet, only saying that it was "studying the report'' which had "lot of grey areas''. Blasting this "clueless state of affairs'', experts said Indian agencies really needed to bolster cyber-security measures as well as sharpen their own cyber-warfare or information warfare skills. 

China, in particular, has made cyber-warfare one of its topmost military priorities, with Chinese hackers regularly breaking into sensitive computer networks of countries like US, UK, Germany and India. In December last year, for instance, Chinese online espionage agents had even tried to penetrate computers in the Indian national security adviser's office. 

The new report, for instance, says the researchers came across one Indian encrypted diplomatic correspondence, two documents marked `secret', six as `restricted' and five as `confidential' which were accessed by the Chinese hackers. 

Moreover, the "affected'' institutions ranged from National Security Council Secretariat and several Indian embassies to the 21 Mountain Brigade in Assam and the Air Force Station at Race Course in New Delhi, which is bang opposite the PM's official residence. 

Apart from files related to India's surface-to-air missiles systems and Shakti artillery command and control systems, the people `compromised' included even an officer of the directorate-general of military intelligence. 

"Cyber-warfare can be even more destructive than missile strikes, crippling as they can economic, communication and strategic networks and infostructure,'' said a senior officer.
Share


----------



## CONNAN

good job by army


----------



## CONNAN

i can use this vehicle for collection if not selected hope i get it for good deal


----------



## xuxu1457

connanxlrc1000 said:


> i dont think china will sell her weapons to india and i seriously doubt IA will ever buy from china
> 
> right know both our countries are engaged in domestic projects only that too private companies
> 
> so we got a looooong way to go or i dont think any defence related deal ever gonna take place between india and china
> 
> as far as i am concerned its not gonna happen in my life time any how
> 
> nice weapon


I think China will,Military mutual trust is established by small step
Gun pod


----------



## JonAsad

good job by which army chinese or pakistani ??


----------



## SSGPA1

From Christina Palmer and Ajay Mehta

The Daily Mail of Pakistan

Tuesday, 7 April 2010

WWW.PAKNATIONALISTS.COM

A variety of sex scandals, financial scams and land frauds in Indian army welcome General Singh 

· Land scams like Sukna issue await Singh n Issue of Uniformed female sex workers in India armys Kashmir establishment set to test Singhs nerves 

· Inability of Indian Armys Armour and Artillery to fight in the night tops issues facing new Indian Army Chief 

· Plans to mess with China via Afghanistan appears to be on top of Singhs war doctrine 

· General Singh finding it hard to re-unite Indian army that he did divide during cold war with General Kapoor 

· Global acknowledgment of Pak armys capabilities to tackle challenges demoralizes new Indian Army Chief 

Over the past few months, the Indian army was divided in two: half supporting former army chief Gen. Kapoor, and the other half supporting Gen. Singh, in charge of the eastern command who succeeded this month in dislodging the army chief. Now Gen. Singhs first task is to reunite a divided army. But thats not all. This in-depth look also shows Gen. Singh comes with other interesting plans.

*NEW DELHIGen V K Singh*, the senior most infantry officer of the Indian army took over as the countrys 26th Army Chief after winning the notorious War of the Generals with General Deepak Kapoor on Thursday with a variety of spicy scandals, juicy scams, serious disciplinary, administrative as well as technical issues waiting to test his nerves, reveal the findings of a The Daily Mail investigation.


Fifty-nine-year-old Singh, who took over from arch rival Gen Deepak Kapoor, who retired from service, has become the 26th chief and will stay at the helm of the 1.13 million personnel-strong night blind Army of India for a period exceeding two years.


General Singh, who was earlier known as the Fort Williams Boss as he was head of the Eastern Command, emerged victorious in the notorious War of Generals in Indian Army that he started off with his arch rival General Deepak Kapoor, a year back over certain personal and professional issues. During the War of Generals, General Singh managed to divide the Indian army top brass into two factions which subsequently resulted into the division of the entire Indian army into two camps that were know as the Kapoor camp and Singh camp. The Daily Mails investigations reveal that the tough most task for General Singh would be re-unite the Indian army at least at the top leadership level but it appears to be an uphill task as he has souring ties with at least 5 important Corps Commanders and some even senior generals in the staff side. The Daily Mails finding further reveals that the top Generals that were in the Kapoor camp are still at odds with Singh and are stuck to the Kapoors policies and war doctrine. Highly credible sources at the Indian Army headquarters informed The Daily Mail that there was no warmth and excitement amongst the Command and Staff top brass over the arrival of General Singh at the helm of the affairs as many were of the view that General Singh had polluted the atmosphere of the institution through his dirty games during his cold war with General Kapoor. He ensured insulting punishments for some very senior Generals who could have been punished with rather mild censures. Then he ran a campaign with own Chief General Kapoor with the help of Military Intelligence Chief General Loomba and leaked many secrets of Kapoor to press and politicians and now MI Chief General Loomba, who is his personal friend is busy in round the clock monitoring and scanning of those senior generals who were considered to be close to General Kapoor. Everybody is feeling suffocated, said Brigadier Sharma while talking to The Daily Mail (of course the name has been changed for the safety of the source). 


The Daily Mails findings further reveal that General Singhs other biggest challenge is to implement his war plans of messing with China via Afghanistan but with the current state of affairs in the direction of Indian Armys ability to fight in the night with the night vision problems of Armour and Artillery vehicles, he is reported be to be concentrating more on intelligence operations from Afghanistan via Xinjiang province of China.


The Daily Mails investigations disclose that other major challenge for General Singh is going to be the elimination of night blindness from Indian armys Armour and Artillery wings which is not possible to happen in his 2-years tenure, making him chew his ***** regarding implementation of his war plans and other strategies. 


The Daily Mails findings reveal that the most complicated task for General Singh would be to handle the issue of deployment of female sex workers in the disguise of women soldiers in held Kashmir. It remains a fact that General Kapoors experiment of deploying sex workers as female battalion in India controlled Kashmir last year, backfired earlier this year as many of the 172 female sex workers that were deployed in Kashmir region as a female battalion to minimize the suicide ration of the male Indian soldier who in this practice out of sexual frustration, not only started spreading sex related diseases but also went pregnant due to no concept of safe sex amongst the soldiers of Indian Army and the Indian government, as a response to SOS from General Kapoor, purchased 1085 condom vending machines for Indian army to be installed at different units in Kashmirs border areas. The Daily Mails sources say that General Singh was not in favour of this experiment of General Kapoor but now he finds himself helpless in this direction as Indian government and Indian media had already glorified this experiment, considering it to be a part of women empowerment by Indian government. General Singh is very much perturbed by this challenge.


The Daily Mails findings reveal that there are at least 3 land and financial scam in the Indian army that are to be taken care of by General Singh while in at least of these scams, Singh aides are reported to be deeply involved. 


The Daily Mails investigations further reveal that Pakistan Armys global appreciation and acknowledgment for its tremendous abilities to handle the challenges after the successful operations against militants and terrorists in Swat and Tribal areas of Pakistan has caused enough worry to General Singh. 

Ahmed Quraishi.com


----------



## gogbot

well i see he is receiving the traditional Pakistani welcome.


----------



## pak-yes

Hmmmm a new thing.but I don't think this could be true.


----------



## Peshwa

Not to be snarky....but its beyond me why Indian Generals would reveal Indian army and V.K Singhs plans of "messing" with China through Afghanistan to a Pakistani newspaper when this has not even been brought up to the Indians yet......

Secondly, hard to believe that "Daily Mail" and Ahmad Qureshi have more insight and intelligence into Indian operations than Indians themselves.....

A rather self-fulfilling prophecy.....


----------



## navtrek

the article is such crap talks of a lot of hypothetical thing of which i have no clue off. How come the Indian media missed out all of this i wonder


----------



## Dark Angel

The Army will hold a month-long war game in the Rajasthan [ Images ] desert along the border with Pakistan to validate its battle concepts including to plug gaps in the night vision capability of its mechanised forces. 

Codenamed 'Yodha Shakti,' the annual exercise will also validate its post-Op Parakram 'Cold Start' war doctrine that envisages swiftness in inflicting maximum damage to enemy forces.





"Yodha Shakti will be held for a month from mid-April to mid-May in the Pokhran ranges and it will validate battle concepts of a Strike Corps with use of its mechanised troops and close air support from Indian Air Force's fighter aircraft and attack helicopters," Army officers said in New Delhi [ Images ] on Monday.

Strike Corps are the most potent force of the Army and in Yodha Shakti, the Army will involve its Mathura-based 1 Corps to practise battle manoeuvres.

The exercise would test out the troops' ability to carry on the battle under darkness, particularly its tanks and Infantry Combat Vehicles, as 80 per cent of the mechanized vehicles suffer from night blindness, a fact admitted by former Army Chief General Deepak Kapoor in his annual press conference January this year. 

The Army exercise under the Jaipur-based South Western Command comes at a time when Pakistan is already conducting a large air force war game of its own, under which the use of ground troops is envisaged during the last phase.

"About 5,000 troops, which is about one-third of a division, would be participating in the exercise that would be held in a digitised environment to test the Army's capability to carry out a network-centric operation," the officers said.

Army's T-72 and T-90 tanks apart from infantry combat vehicles would be part of the exercise in which a Pivot Corps from the South Western Command would also participate.

The troops would simulate enemy forces and a battle scenario would be tried out to see how the formations perform in both holding territory and in carrying out surgical strikes deep inside enemy territory, apart from capturing and destroying strategic assets of the enemy. 

Image: File picture of a an Indian Army [ Images ] soldier atop a T-72 tank. Such tanks will also be a part of Army's Yodha Shakti exercise


----------



## Icarus

Pakistan will also be holding a military exercise Azm-e-Nau on the opposite side of the border, some 20,000 soldiers are due to participate in the exercises ?
Any idea of the participation in India ?


----------



## Icarus

Your earlier post said 5000 men would be involved, is that all or is that the participation only from the 1st Strike Corp ?


----------



## Materialistic

> the article is such crap talks of a lot of hypothetical thing of which i have no clue off. How come the Indian media missed out all of this i wonder



Perhaps they were busing in research against Pakistan or either they dont want to disclose this one. 
kidding..


----------



## lhuang

What utter crap.


----------



## DMLA

New RFI for smart shells for army

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Army Scouts For Smart Shells



> Friday, April 09, 2010
> Indian Army Scouts For Smart Shells
> 
> 
> The Indian Army has invited information from global contractors for Sensor Fused Munitions (SFMs) for its 155mm calibre guns. The Army's RFI says it is looking to "enhance the accuracy of existing in-service ammunition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

*Singapore's Army Drills with the Indians..
*


----------



## sudhir007

Gujarat police to procure 4000 INSAS rifles

Jammu,India,April 13 (Scoop News) - It was General Zorawar Singh of Dogra Army who with his sword drew the borders in the Himalayas and included Ladakh, Skardu and Baltistan as integral parts of India.

The borders of India, which extend beyond the mighty Himalayas, are the imprint of gallantry of the Dogra Army led by their charismatic general, Zorawar Singh. 

To commemorate the bravery, sefless service and sacrifice of Zorawar Singh, every year 13 April is celebrated as General Zorawar Singh Day. This year again, a befitting function was organized by the Army at Zorawar Chowk, Bahu Plaza Jammu.

Wreaths were laid on behalf of the Colonel of the Regiment, Jammu & Kashmir Rifles and Ladakh Scouts and GOC Tiger Division. Senior Army Officers, Brig (Retd) R S Langeh, VSM, Director Sainik Welfare Department Jammu, Maj Gen (Retd) Goverdhan Singh Jamwal, President J&K Ex-Servicemen League, Veterans and Civil dignitaries laid wreaths at the Zorawar memorial and remembered the contribution of this legendary general of the Dogra Army.

The event was attended by a large number of army personnel and veterans who flocked from far flung areas to pay homage to this brave son of the country. This grand event was organized by the 20th Battalion, the Jammu and Kashmir Rifles, Sainik Welfare Board and J&K Ex-Servicemen League.


----------



## haawk

SSGPA1 said:


> From Christina Palmer and Ajay Mehta
> 
> The Daily Mail of Pakistan
> 
> Tuesday, 7 April 2010
> 
> WWW.PAKNATIONALISTS.COM
> 
> A variety of sex scandals, financial scams and land frauds in Indian army welcome General Singh
> 
> · Land scams like Sukna issue await Singh n Issue of Uniformed female sex workers in India armys Kashmir establishment set to test Singhs nerves
> 
> · Inability of Indian Armys Armour and Artillery to fight in the night tops issues facing new Indian Army Chief
> 
> · Plans to mess with China via Afghanistan appears to be on top of Singhs war doctrine
> 
> · General Singh finding it hard to re-unite Indian army that he did divide during cold war with General Kapoor
> 
> · *Global acknowledgment of Pak armys capabilities to tackle challenges demoralizes new Indian Army Chief*
> 
> Over the past few months, the Indian army was divided in two: half supporting former army chief Gen. Kapoor, and the other half supporting Gen. Singh, in charge of the eastern command who succeeded this month in dislodging the army chief. Now Gen. Singhs first task is to reunite a divided army. But thats not all. This in-depth look also shows Gen. Singh comes with other interesting plans.
> 
> *NEW DELHIGen V K Singh*, the senior most infantry officer of the Indian army took over as the countrys 26th Army Chief after winning the notorious War of the Generals with General Deepak Kapoor on Thursday with a variety of spicy scandals, juicy scams, serious disciplinary, administrative as well as technical issues waiting to test his nerves, reveal the findings of a The Daily Mail investigation.
> 
> 
> Fifty-nine-year-old Singh, who took over from arch rival Gen Deepak Kapoor, who retired from service, has become the 26th chief and will stay at the helm of the 1.13 million personnel-strong night blind Army of India for a period exceeding two years.
> 
> 
> General Singh, who was earlier known as the Fort Williams Boss as he was head of the Eastern Command, emerged victorious in the notorious War of Generals in Indian Army that he started off with his arch rival General Deepak Kapoor, a year back over certain personal and professional issues. During the War of Generals, General Singh managed to divide the Indian army top brass into two factions which subsequently resulted into the division of the entire Indian army into two camps that were know as the Kapoor camp and Singh camp. The Daily Mails investigations reveal that the tough most task for General Singh would be re-unite the Indian army at least at the top leadership level but it appears to be an uphill task as he has souring ties with at least 5 important Corps Commanders and some even senior generals in the staff side. The Daily Mails finding further reveals that the top Generals that were in the Kapoor camp are still at odds with Singh and are stuck to the Kapoors policies and war doctrine. Highly credible sources at the Indian Army headquarters informed The Daily Mail that there was no warmth and excitement amongst the Command and Staff top brass over the arrival of General Singh at the helm of the affairs as many were of the view that General Singh had polluted the atmosphere of the institution through his dirty games during his cold war with General Kapoor. He ensured insulting punishments for some very senior Generals who could have been punished with rather mild censures. Then he ran a campaign with own Chief General Kapoor with the help of Military Intelligence Chief General Loomba and leaked many secrets of Kapoor to press and politicians and now MI Chief General Loomba, who is his personal friend is busy in round the clock monitoring and scanning of those senior generals who were considered to be close to General Kapoor. Everybody is feeling suffocated, said Brigadier Sharma while talking to The Daily Mail (of course the name has been changed for the safety of the source).
> 
> 
> The Daily Mails findings further reveal that General Singhs other biggest challenge is to implement his war plans of messing with China via Afghanistan but with the current state of affairs in the direction of Indian Armys ability to fight in the night with the night vision problems of Armour and Artillery vehicles, he is reported be to be concentrating more on intelligence operations from Afghanistan via Xinjiang province of China.
> 
> 
> The Daily Mails investigations disclose that other major challenge for General Singh is going to be the elimination of night blindness from Indian armys Armour and Artillery wings which is not possible to happen in his 2-years tenure, making him chew his ***** regarding implementation of his war plans and other strategies.
> 
> 
> The Daily Mails findings reveal that the most complicated task for General Singh would be to handle the issue of deployment of female sex workers in the disguise of women soldiers in held Kashmir. It remains a fact that General Kapoors experiment of deploying sex workers as female battalion in India controlled Kashmir last year, backfired earlier this year as many of the 172 female sex workers that were deployed in Kashmir region as a female battalion to minimize the suicide ration of the male Indian soldier who in this practice out of sexual frustration, not only started spreading sex related diseases but also went pregnant due to no concept of safe sex amongst the soldiers of Indian Army and the Indian government, as a response to SOS from General Kapoor, purchased 1085 condom vending machines for Indian army to be installed at different units in Kashmirs border areas. The Daily Mails sources say that General Singh was not in favour of this experiment of General Kapoor but now he finds himself helpless in this direction as Indian government and Indian media had already glorified this experiment, considering it to be a part of women empowerment by Indian government. General Singh is very much perturbed by this challenge.
> 
> 
> The Daily Mails findings reveal that there are at least 3 land and financial scam in the Indian army that are to be taken care of by General Singh while in at least of these scams, Singh aides are reported to be deeply involved.
> 
> 
> The Daily Mails investigations further reveal that Pakistan Armys global appreciation and acknowledgment for its tremendous abilities to handle the challenges after the successful operations against militants and terrorists in Swat and Tribal areas of Pakistan has caused enough worry to General Singh.
> 
> Ahmed Quraishi.com






daily mail investigation???????????????...sometimes i really get the feeling that all of pakistan's news papers are just doing one thing-face saving.....they try to save the face of pakistan's short comings (their politicians and generals are responsible for this)by either blaming or demeaning india's achievements.

eg:1) their politicians dont build dams for water management-blame the indians !
2)they have one satilite made with chinese co-operation and also launched by the chinese-----musharaff-gives an adress of how pakistan is ahead of india in space technology......
well all i can say is get a life......

besides when people start spreading crap about you -----it means only one thing ---they are afraid......so no need for the indians to worry about...


----------



## sudhir007

*Infantry Combat Vehicle Abhay*


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Implementation of Kargil Review Committee Report*

The Report of the Group of Ministers on National Security has six chapters. The Ministry of Defence has been designated as the nodal Ministry for implementation of Chapters VI on* Management of Defence, which contains 75 recommendations. Out of these, 63 recommendations have been implemented and action on four recommendations is in various stages of progress.*

Eight recommendations of the Report relate to the establishment of Chief of Defence Staff (CDS). A decision on this matter would be taken after completion of the ongoing consultations with political parties.

The HQ Integrated Defence Staff (HQ IDS) has been created to enhance jointness and build synergy amongst the Armed Forces, including in the areas of Long Term Plans, force capabilities, joint training, intelligence capital acquisition, joint doctrines, etc. The Andaman & Nicobar Command (ANC) has been created to exercise control over tri-service and Coast Guard assets deployed in the Andaman & Nicobar (A&N) Islands and joint exercises / operations are being carried out from time to time. These arrangements are considered to be adequate for the present.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Manish Tewari in Lok Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Army chief visited Sino-India border*

PTI | Jammu

On his maiden visit to Jammu and Kashmir after taking charge, new Army Chief General VK Singh on Tuesday reviewed the security situation of strategic Sino-India border in the Ladakh region.

Gen Singh, accompanied by his wife Bharti Singh, who arrived on a three-day maiden tour to Leh this morning, was received by the General Officer Commanding in Chief, Northern Command Lt Gen BS Jaswal, Leh-based 14 Corps Commander, Lt Gen SK Singh.

Soon after his arrival, the army chief reviewed the security situation along the Sino-Indian and Indo-Pak borders in Ladakh region, defence sources told PTI.

He was briefed by the field commanders about operational preparedness and various other security measures in the frontier region.

Later Singh flew to Srinagar to review the security situation, counter terrorist operation and cross-border infiltration in the area, they said.

During the three-day visit, Singh, who has led counter-insurgency operations in the state, is scheduled to visit Northern Command headquarter at Udhampur and will hold discussions with Northern Command Chief Lt Gen BS Jaswal.

He is also scheduled to visit 16 Corps headquarters at Nagrota in Jammu and forward areas in Poonch, Mendhar and Akhnoor for an on-the-spot assessment of cross-infiltration measures and border situation.

The army chief is also expected to meet governor NN Vohra and chief minister Omar Abdullah and discuss with them the security situation, infiltration and other issues before leaving for New Delhi on April 22.

During his long tenure in the Valley, Singh had commanded 2nd Rajput on the Line of Control and took charge as general officer commanding of counter insurgency victor force, besides chief of staff of 15 Corps.

The Pioneer > Online Edition : >> Army chief visited Sino India border


----------



## sudhir007

did any body know about Invar missile which T-90 fire ???


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Army For New Short Range SAM System To Replace OSA-AK Batteries

The Indian Army has published a request for information (RFI) for a prospective new short range surface-to-air missile system to replace its Soviet-vintage OSA-AK (SA-8) and SA-6 units, long overdue for overhaul and replacement. The Army is looking for a 20-km range missile system with active and passive guidance, with the capacity to engage targets moving upto 500 metres/second, and including hovering targets. In the RFI, the Army wants to know if prospective bidders' systems can be 
(a) mounted on wheeled chassis, 
(b) capable of being rail transported in India, 
(c) operated in desert, semi-desert and Indian plain conditions.


----------



## sudhir007

can anybody tell me the difference between Akash and this system. ??


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Army Wants Diver Propulsion Vehicles For Its Special Ops Frogmen







The Indian Army is looking to buy diver propulsion vehicles (DPVs) for its commando divers. Here's what the RFI states: "The DPV should be capable of carrying two fully equipped combat divers along with additional 60 to 80-kg of cargo over a distance of not less than 5 nautical miles. It should have a cruising speed not less than 2-knots and be capable of operating upto a depth of 30m. The DPV should have an advanced and reliable navigation system preferably with depth gauging facility. It should be light weight, made of marine grade materials and be able to be easily carried over land by two personnel over short distance and in a vehicle over longer distances and also be capable of being para-dropped with suitable preparations."


----------



## brahmastra

sudhir007 said:


> can anybody tell me the difference between Akash and this system. ??



Akash is a mediam range. around 60km.
remember we also operate Tungaska system whose range is about half a kilometer.


----------



## sudhir007

brahmastra said:


> Akash is a mediam range. around 60km.
> remember we also operate Tungaska system whose range is about half a kilometer.


but i read it will 25km


----------



## sudhir007

Best of 2 SR-ADS
1. Crotale NG Multi-Mission Air Defense Missile System, France

Crotale NG Multi-Mission Air Defense Missile System - Army Technology

2. The Pantsyr-S1 mobile short-range gun and missile air defense system


----------



## sirius4u

brahmastra said:


> Akash is a mediam range. around 60km.
> remember we also operate Tungaska system whose range is about half a kilometer.



No i dont think so... Akash has an effective range of about 25-30 kms... definitely not more than that...

This RFI is to replace very old, soviet vintage SAMS... 

But why do they want to search for stuffs when al these requirements are met through akash...?

May be faster induction...! I dont think so... 

We have also orderd SPYDER... Why so many platforms...? Spyder does the job pretty well rite...?

I am totally confused... Need help...


----------



## Peshwa

Dont we use the Pechora SAM system for this purpose?

Or is that Air Force specific?


----------



## DMLA

sirius4u said:


> No i dont think so... Akash has an effective range of about 25-30 kms... definitely not more than that...
> 
> This RFI is to replace very old, soviet vintage SAMS...
> 
> But why do they want to search for stuffs when al these requirements are met through akash...?
> 
> May be faster induction...! I dont think so...
> 
> We have also orderd SPYDER... Why so many platforms...? Spyder does the job pretty well rite...?
> 
> I am totally confused... Need help...



What makes you think army QR's are met by Akash? IA has not even ordered the system with trials having been completed years ago. IAF chief himself noted that there were some issues with Akash but most of them were rectified and thus the recent induction! Who knows army may still have reservations .


----------



## chachachoudhary

I am also confused. Few days back, there was a news everywhere that army agrees to induct akash.

So, let us look at the inventory.

AKASH: Range 30 Km, altitude 18,000 mt. 60 kg warhead. Multi-target tracking and acquisition. Both wheeled and tracked mobile units. 2.5 Mach.

army reported to be ordering for strike corps.

STRELA 10M3: Range 500-5000 meters, altitude 10-3500 meters, 3-6 kg warhead. Tracked mobile unit. Mach 2.

Tunguska M1- (SA-19) air defence missile: Range 2.4 to 10 Km, altitude 3.5 km, warhead 9 kg. 900 m/s. Tracked combat vehicle.

ZRK-SD KVADRAT (2K12 KUB): Range 24 km, altitude 12, 000 meters, 59 kg warhead, Mach 2.8. Tracked mobile unit.

OSA-AKM: Range 1-19 km, altitude 10-12000 meters, warhead 19-40 kg, Mach 2.4-3. 6-wheeled transport unit.

IGLA SA-18 MANPAD.

So, in my opinion probably army wants to have essential redundancy with more than one system of same category. Akash will provide the number while replacement for OSA-AKM and Kvadrat will provide some diversification.

However, I feel army needs systems like very short range SAMs in the category of trishul to provide protection to armoured formations and convoys.

Just my 2 paisas.


----------



## Marxist

NEW DELHI: The army is planning to procure a short-range surface to air missile (SRSAM) system to counter threats to cities and important installations in the country from enemy aircraft and missiles.

"We are planning to induct the 20 km-range SRSAM systems to strengthen our air defence capabilities to provide cover from aerial threats to our important bases and installations," army officials said in New Delhi.

The procurement process was recently initiated with the release of a Request for Information (RFI) in this regard.

According to the RFI, the army wants a missile system that can be transported on both rail and road mobile launchers in all possible terrains in the country.

The missile should also be able to target objects moving at speeds between zero to 500 meters per second including hovering targets such as Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs), fighter and surveillance aircraft and helicopters.

The army wants the new missile system to be capable of operating in both day and night conditions and take on targets in the dark also.

In the recent past, the army has taken up several projects to do away with the night-blindness of its existing fleet of tanks and Infantry Combat Vehicles.

As per the RFI, radar of the SRSAM system should be capable of tracking a number of targets simultaneously and should have Electronic Counter Counter-Measures (ECCM) to be able to support the electronic warfare environment.

The RFI states that the system should be capable of operating in Nuclear, Biological and Chemical (NBC) warfare environment. 

Army to procure short-range missile system - India - The Times of India


----------



## graphican

Is Israeli Spider not doing this job for you already?


----------



## jagjitnatt

graphican said:


> Is Israeli Spider not doing this job for you already?



I guess India is trying to acquire every potent system out there. 

Seriously India is modernizing to some serious standards. Gearing up to compete with the best in the world.


----------



## Haanzo

^^^ we haven't bought SPYDER yet..and anyways its for the air force not the army


----------



## gowthamraj

what happend to you mister?


----------



## Just Yash

Why we need to buy missiles form some one else yaar 

We have our OWN Akash for Short range( Fabulous by the way)

http://www.wikiwak.com/image/Akash+SAM.jpg 

and We are also developing Astra missile. we can use it as a SAM also.

http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/astra-bvr-s.jpg

other countries are also using their Air to Air missiles as a SAM like

USA with their AAMRAM 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d7/AIM-120_AMRAAM_P6230147.JPG

Israel with their Derby and Python (We alredy have Spyder system then also we are looking for some thing else..)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/df/SPYDER.jpg

Are we on some short of shopping list or what??

We are just buying and buying and Buying from OTHERS...

Why don't we give work to our own Engineers and Scientists?


----------



## karan.1970

even if his posts are deleted, so many of us have his posts repeated in ours


----------



## cabatli_53

I think Something goes wrong with India. If We take air defence missile example, We will see that India is ordering various type of missile system from Israel, Russia, USA.. Besides trying to develop something on her own. 

If you want to tie all those air defence units to operate by a single software system under the network centric warfare, I think You can not manage this job because Such a different type air defence missile units will bring you increadible headache to operate all those under a network. Maybe, Israel or Russia will not give you permission to chance the software codes of their air defence system to connect your central command-control software. Logistic disadvatages are also another issue to talk about...


----------



## AVIAN

This is a good beginning, since many of our air defence is largely based on Anti Aircraft gun guided by radars, we can surely capitalize on all round capability of Quick reaction SAM's. Even anti-aircraft guns are very effective but in order to protect big cities and industrial installation, we need hundreds of them which is not possible given space constraint and logistics as well as manpower issues coupled with servicing of the same. This particuler reason might have prompted Indian army to procure such SAM.


----------



## jagjitnatt

cabatli_53 said:


> I think Something goes wrong with India. If We take air defence missile example, We will see that India is ordering various type of missile system from Israel, Russia, USA.. Besides trying to develop something on her own.
> 
> If you want to tie all those air defence units to operate by a single software system under the network centric warfare, I think You can not manage this job because Such a different type air defence missile units will bring you increadible headache to operate all those under a network. Maybe, Israel or Russia will not give you permission to chance the software codes of their air defence system to connect your central command-control software. Logistic disadvatages are also another issue to talk about...


These SAMs can not be operated using a single software. And we do not need them under the same network either.

All SAMs are networked with their respective radars, using the software provided by the manufacturers. There is no need to inter network them.

Diversifying the arsenal is a good step, since the enemy aircraft might have some some of jamming capabilities with respect to some radar but in case of different radars, it becomes virtually impossible to fool and evade them all.


----------



## Moorkh

cabatli_53 said:


> I think Something goes wrong with India. If We take air defence missile example, We will see that India is ordering various type of missile system from Israel, Russia, USA.. Besides trying to develop something on her own.
> 
> If you want to tie all those air defence units to operate by a single software system under the network centric warfare, I think You can not manage this job because Such a different type air defence missile units will bring you increadible headache to operate all those under a network. Maybe, Israel or Russia will not give you permission to chance the software codes of their air defence system to connect your central command-control software. Logistic disadvatages are also another issue to talk about...


it can also be to generate redundancy.

in case the enemy learns how to beat one type of weapon, the others are still operational.


----------



## cabatli_53

Moorkh said:


> it can also be to generate redundancy.
> 
> in case the enemy learns how to beat one type of weapon, the others are still operational.




You can not beat an air defence weapons sytems simply. It is about RF or Radar transmitter systems transfering the data's to the missiles to correct its route While approaching the targets. If you manage to cut the data tranmitting and break the cyriptos between the ground station and missile after launched, (or jamming the Fire control radars) The missile launched became just a tin-can on air. Otherwise, It is impossible to defeat a missile system easily so I think It is unnecessary to order different kind of SAM's. They will just bring you big headaches logistically and operationally. If you think to use them as an independant system different than other SAM units, It is Ok but Under the network centric environment, Operating various kind of SAM's are a problem to connect them with eachothers...


----------



## KEETARP

Reason for ordering this lot is self-explanatory.

Akash air-defence system is extremely capable enough , but the problem is Akash missile requires continuous guidance and does not give what we call a *Fire and Forget capability* , simply bcoz DRDO didn't build or thought of building seeker into missile . 
I would go by the former assumption .

What this SPYDER QR-SAM brings is the capability of having its own seeker. 
And this recent JV btw RAFALE and BEL will be good enough signal for defence expert to pick up and analyze , what's in store for future.

As somebody pointed out of Jamming the Air-Defence network . Its not that easy bcoz the link communications in Today's SAM network have evolved a lot and they are as advanced as JTIDLS /LINK16 of NATO / , 
*additionally* operating in L-BAND freq . 
You need different type of Jammer's to Jam them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KEETARP

sudhir007 said:


> can anybody tell me the difference between Akash and this system. ??



Difference wiil be primarily different operational value -

This new missile system is supposed to be QR-SAM and short-ranged , carefully read article and its requirements . Let me quote it



> "The Army is looking for a 20-km range missile system with active and passive guidance, with the capacity to engage targets moving upto 500 metres/second, and including hovering targets"



Now first thing- *ACTIVE and PASSIVE guidance* . 
Akash dosen't have a seeker , so requires a full path guidance while SPYDER missile has its own seeker to destroy the target.
Passive guidance - they meant IR receiver and homer , or radar receiver & homing , may be both .

Second thing - *Hovering targets *
I think Indian army is more inclined at shooting towards cruise missile with hovering capability than Fighter air-crafts at this short range .
How much maneuverability and tight thrust vectoring Akash gives may not suffice IA , so they want more Maneuverable system.

Finally- *few hundred meters to 20KM range* 
So Lets spare Akash for Intermediate tier of Defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sirius4u

LT.PRATEEK said:


> I think Indian army is more inclined at shooting towards cruise missile with hovering capability than Fighter air-crafts at this short range .



What was that...? 

Never heard of a cruise missile that hovers...


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

he meant loitering missile perhaps.


----------



## KEETARP

Cruise missile with *some* maneuverability are hard to shoot down.
Sub-Sonic missile are better than Super-sonic in this aspect.

Loitering (Kamakazi) missile are also difficult to bring down.


----------



## nakodo

^
Harop perhaps.


----------



## sirius4u

LT.PRATEEK said:


> Cruise missile with *some* maneuverability are hard to shoot down.
> Sub-Sonic missile are better than Super-sonic in this aspect.
> 
> Loitering (Kamakazi) missile are also difficult to bring down.



No i dont think so... Subsonic missiles with some maneuverability is same as Aircrafts... There wont be much of a problem in shooting them down unless they are Terrain-Hugging... The latter type of missiles should be harder to bring down... May be thats what you meant...

But any supersonic cruise missile, with speed of over mach 2 are harder to bring down... Anything less than that, its game over... 

Simply because its not easy for supersonic cruise missiles to terrain hug... Even Brahmos( land version) has this disadvantage... But it makes up with its speed... So no probs... Only naval Brahmos travels very low at 5-10 meters from water surface which is extremely lethal...

And to your second point, I accept half hearted coz i too have the same idea...Credit goes to its small size and use of composites, hence very low RCS...But i seriously think that I (we) may be wrong... 

The reason is any radar would be able to detect it easily unless it flies very low... But to acquire or search for a target, it must loiter high...
Therefore easily seen, easily shot...

Need help from seniors...


----------



## KEETARP

No need to guess or assume 

Just look at the arsenal of opponent , you would know whether its Terrain Hugging or not , exactly that's what i meant.
i deliberately left that bcoz i didnt want to point out the name of Missile, and unnecessary people flooding this thread describing country's power.

For rest - We had enough discussion on that front , 
Gambit , Mauryan gave enough info regarding that , its in Brahmos thread - Search it and read .


----------



## sirius4u

LT.PRATEEK said:


> No need to guess or assume
> 
> Just look at the arsenal of opponent , you would know whether its Terrain Hugging or not , exactly that's what i meant.
> i deliberately left that bcoz i didnt want to point out the name of Missile, and unnecessary people flooding this thread describing country's power.
> 
> For rest - We had enough discussion on that front ,
> Gambit , Mauryan gave enough info regarding that , its in Brahmos thread - Search it and read .



Okay mate... I can understand what you have said... But i need some answers regarding the survivabillity of loitering munitions( Harop in this case ) in enemy territory... Need some info on its chances or tactics for survival...


----------



## Steven Henry

Hello Guys,

USA always interferes in all countries matter and try to help their government.I do not like china.Live and let others to live.

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## jha

*India, Russia to hold joint military drill*

India and Russia will hold a joint military drill nicknamed Indra-2010 with the involvement of more than 150 Russian servicemen from the motorised mountain infantry brigade.

A Russian army delegation is currently in India to finalise the arrangements.


"The INDRA-2010 war games will be held on the Indian soil in autumn, in which 150 Russian servicemen from the motorised mountain infantry brigade will take part," Land Forces spokesman Col Oleg Yushkov here said.

India and Russia have been holding joint war games for several years now with the involvement of all the three services of their armed forces.

In 2007 and 2008, the paratroopers from the two nations had carried out joint anti-terror war games in Agra and Russia's Pskov region bordering on NATO-member Estonia.

Russia, which has raised independent motorised (mountain) brigade in the wake of militancy and its frontiers rolling back to North Caucasus following the Soviet collapse, is keen to learn from India's experience of mountain warfare and training expertise.

India, Russia to hold joint military drill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Indian Army Military Police help line launched - Oneindia News*

New Delhi, May 20 (ANI): The Indian Army has launched the Military Police help line here.

Buzz up!
Army Chief General VK Singh inaugurated the facility on Wednesday during the biannual Army Commanders Conference.


Common Military help line telephone number 155200 can now be accessed across the nation to provide assistance to military personnel.

The number that is available at Military Police Control Rooms has been instituted to provide immediate assistance and be instrumental in solving and mitigating crisis being faced by military personnel.

In addition, it will provide an excellent facility for the civil police and the public to contact the Army Military Police to provide first hand information of any situation where military persons are involved or has potential to affect the military persons.

The telephone number has been allotted in coordination with department of telecommunication and can be accessed locally and from outside the locality by prefixing the STD code of that station.

The facility has been activated presently at some of the metro cities and state capitals, and is likely to be extended across the nation soon. (ANI)


----------



## sudhir007

http://indianarmy.nic.in/writereaddata/RFI/113/RFI&#37;20ACV.pdf


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Army Scouts For Hovercraft Troop Transports







The Indian Army is looking to acquire an unspecified number of armed military hovercraft, technically Air Cushioned Vehicles Troop Carriage (ACV-TC) for use in the Eastern theatre. The Army wants hovercraft that can cruise at 25-40 knots with 80 fully equipped combat troops (excluding crew) along with their battle loads, three-days of logistics requiremements, and vehicles in lieu of troops when necessary. The Army has specified that contending hovercraft should be able to operate in marshy land, sand bars, mudflats, mangroves, tidal creeks, swamps, weed choked lakes, lagoons, backwaters, islands and coastal areas.


----------



## Prometheus

Agartala: The Centre has decided to construct 509 new Border Outposts (BOPs) and complete the unfinished barbed wire fencing along the Indo-Pakistan and Indo-Bangla international borders, a top official said Tuesday. 

Of the 509 new BOPs, 126 would be constructed along the Indo-Pak border and the rest 383 would be constructed along the Indo-Bangla border to strengthen border monitoring and border management, Secretary of Border Road Management, E A Ahmed told reporters. 

Ahmed arrived here yesterday and visited Khanthlang, a remote hill top tribal hamlet in North Tripura district, bordering Chittagong Hill Tract of Bangladesh, and Akhaura checkpost here. He held meetings with the Chief Secretary, S K Panda and other top officials at the Civil Secretariat. 

He announced that the Akhaura checkpost would be upgraded as the fourth integrated checkpost of the country by extending the facilities of customs, proper security, cargo godowns and others required for entry and exit of citizens of India and Bangladesh. 

Ahmed said construction of two such integrated check posts have started in Indo-Pak and Indo-Nepal border and one more checkpost would be built on Indo-Nepal border and adding that the Akhaura checkpost would be the fourth integrated checkpost in the country. 

He said construction work for Akhaura checkpost would start in July and would be completed by fourteen months. 

Ahmed said of the 856 km Indo-Bangla border in Tripura, fencing was completed in 650 km and the rest would be completed by 2012. He added that flood lighting was done in 200 km border areas and monetary sanction has been given for flood lighting for additional 518 km.509 new outposts to be constructed on international border


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Army to Buy Laser Range Finders | India Defence Online

India Defence Online, New Delhi  The Indian Army has decided to procure Electronic Theodolites with Laser Range Finder (LRF) for Field Branch Artillery units and the Request for Information (RFI) has been released.The Electronic Theodolites with LRF will assist the survey process of the gun units of the Indian Army. The last date to submit the details is 15th June 2010.

The RFI is proposed to identify the potential vendors who can offer details of the Electronic Theodolites with LRF along with its cost per unit.

The main specifications that need to be furnished by the vendors includes the overall dimensions and weight of the Electronic Theodolites with LRF including all accessories, the maximum and minimum range of Laser Range Finder including accuracy and range display capability, details of the display unit and the kind of user interface and display facilities provided for data and results.

The RFI also seeks to know the details of the North Finding Module which should include accuracy, resolution, field of view and magnification. The RFI enquires into the systems capabilities for angular measurements in both degree and mils as well as angular measurements in both clockwise and anti-clockwise directions. The vendors must also provide details of software support and the capacity of the internal memory to store data. Besides, the details of the power pack and its spare must be included.

Electronic Theodolites have a reasonable structure and practical function and they are easy-to-use with excellent performance and reliable quality. Electronic Theodolites are used for measuring both horizontal and vertical angles, as used in triangulation networks. It is a key tool in surveying and engineering work particularly on inaccessible ground.


----------



## Dash

Hey Guys!!.

Anybody has any idea about the JLTV program that India and US are partnering. I have heard/read nothing about it lately.


----------



## sudhir007

*REQUEST FOR INFORMATION FOR PROCUREMENT OF AIR CUSHIONED
VEHICLES TROOP CARRIAGE &#8211; ACV (TC) BY MINISTRY OF DEFENCE,
INDIA*
1. Ministry of Defence, India is interested in procurement of AIR CUSHIONED
VEHICLES TROOP CARRIAGE &#8211; ACV (TC) for its defence services. Original
Equipment Manufacturers (OEM) interested in supplying the equipment may
furnish information related to the queries given in succeeding paras.
2. Is the ACV (TC) capable of transporting 80 fully armed and equipped men
in addition to crew with their battle loads and three days logistic requirements ?
When not carrying troops to its maximum capacity, is it able to carry vehicles in
lieu, within the constraints of its carrying capacity?
3. Can it traverse over water and land irrespective of depth of water and
surface conditions? It should be able to operate in marshy land, sand bars,
mudflats, mangroves, tidal creeks, swamps, weed choked lakes, lagoons,
backwaters, islands and coastal areas.
4. Is it able to clear obstacles such as sand bars, bets, dhois and mudflats
of heights up to 0.5 m?
5. Is it able to negotiate bank slopes of upto 1 in 9, when fully laden?
6. Does the ACV(TC) have non stop operational range greater than 250
nautical miles and endurance more than 12 hours, whichever is more?
*7. Can the ACV have provision for the following weapon systems:-
(a) Mounts and arrangements for mounting 2 x12.7 PKT Guns and
smoke generators (for self protection including anti aircraft role), operation
of which should be controllable from the control cabin.
(b) Mounts for 4 x 7.62 / 5.56 mm LMG, 2 x 7.62 mm MMG and 1 x
Auto Grenade Launcher.*

page-2
8. Can the ACV achieve following minimum speeds at full payload under
ambient conditions:-
(a) Cruising speed - 30 Knots.
(b) Full speed - 40 Knots.
(c) Speed over land - 15 Knots.
9. Is the craft provided with suitable equipment for communication within the
craft and arrangements for fitting in-service UHF, VHF and HF communication
sets, as applicable?
10. Does the craft have auto navigation facilities including night navigation,
DGPS, navigation radar as applicable, radio direction finder and gyrocompass?
11. Does the craft have capability to mount latest night vision devices for
night surveillance?
12. Have equipment such as water current meter, echo sounder or any other
latest suitable equipment to gauge depth and display bed profile been
provided? An easy arrangement should exist to submerge these equipments in
water to obtain necessary measurements.
13. Does the ACV(TC) incorporate latest fire fighting and safety sensors /
equipment including anti flooding equipment?
14. Does the cabin for crew and soldiers have following facilities:-
(a) Separate cabin for crew, and for soldiers which could be bolted if
required.
(b) Adequate all round observation and visibility from inside the cabin.
(c) 10-12 portholes to permit use of personal weapons from the cabin.
(d) Air conditioning/cowls for air intake, as applicable.
(e) Ergonomic seating.

page-3

(f) Cabin should be provided with four toilets, four bath facilities and
four wash basins.

for More detail check
http://www.ciidefence.com/pdf/RFI/RFI_Procurement_Air_CushionedVehicles_Troop.PDF


----------



## RPK

*Indian Army chief to visit Bhutan*

Indian Army Chief Gen. V.K. Singh will arrive in Bhutan next week on a five-day visit, official sources said Friday.

This will be Singh's first official foreign visit after he took over as the head of 1.3 million-strong Indian Army March 31.

During his June 7-11 visiti, the army chief is expected to meet Bhutan King Jigme Khesar Namgyel Wangchuck, the sources said.

He will also have a meeting with his Bhutanese counterpart Maj. Gen. Batoo Tshering.

India is Bhutan's largest trade partner and has contributed generously to its infrastructural development.

India also provides military training to the Bhutanese forces and maintains a permanent military training presence in the Himalayan Kingdom.

In fact, Singh was an instructor in the Indian Military Training Team (IMTRAT) headquarters in Bhutan.


----------



## sudhir007

New MoD policy to boost Indian arms industry

Facing sustained criticism for its continuing dependence on foreign weaponry, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) is finalising an ambitious policy for building up India's defence industry, both public and private. The MoD Secretary for Defence Production, R K Singh, has told Business Standard that the country's first-ever Defence Production Policy mandates that weaponry and military systems will be identified several years into the future, to allow Indian companies the time needed to develop and manufacture them. The identified systems will be allocated to specific Indian defence companies as development projects. The MoD will lay down clear time targets and provide 80 per cent of the cost that will be incurred.

"We have consulted the army, navy, air force, the Defence R&D Organisation (DRDO), academia, Ficci, CII and Assocham&#8230; and noted their comments," says R K Singh. "The new policy will come up before the Defence Procurement Board (DPB) for consideration on June 11. Then the Defence Acquisition Council (the ministry's apex body on equipment acquisition) will clear it. Within two to three months, the new policy will be implemented."

The current rulebook for defence procurement - the Defence Procurement Policy of 2008 (DPP-2008) - already lays down a "Make" procedure, which allows the MoD to allocate and fund projects through Indian industry. However, this has not yet led to any domestic orders for defence equipment, partly because equipment requirements have never been identified in advance, to give Indian industry the lead-time to develop them.

Pointed to this fact, the Secretary for Defence Production asserted, "But now it is going to happen. We have to make it happen&#8230;. because now our industry has the strength. It is interested. We will ensure that the 'Make' procedure becomes very friendly. More and more equipment will now come into the 'Make' procedure."

Explaining the working of the new policy, Secretary R K Singh says Indian defence companies will be encouraged to register their technological capabilities in an MoD databank. When a need is anticipated for the army, e.g. a futuristic Main Battle Tank, the MoD will survey the industry and identify at least two major companies, to which it will award development contracts. These two prime contractors, working with a tailor-made consortium of companies, will develop a separate tank prototype and the MoD will select one, or even both, for mass production.

A similar system of competitive development contracts is followed by the US defence establishment.

The new Defence Production Policy is rooted in the MoD's realisation that its longstanding acquisition model of building weaponry in India, through Transfer of Technology (ToT), has failed to generate indigenisation. Real indigenisation, the MoD now believes, comes from designing weaponry, not just manufacturing foreign designs.

"Look at what has happened historically," says Singh. "The (Indian defence) industries which came up, with some exceptions, are manufacturing products that were designed abroad, not here. Our industry has been in the habit of taking transfer of technology and building on licence until the product dies a technological death. There is no expenditure on R&D and no technology absorption. And since the most important components come from abroad, the vendor can turn off the switch any time. If India wants to emerge as a world power, we have to start developing our own products. That is what our industry will have to learn in partnership with the MoD."

It remains unclear how large a foreign component will be allowed in defence systems developed under the new Defence Production Policy. While the current "Make" procedure allows 70 per cent foreign component, Business Standard learns from MoD sources that the current thinking is to bring this down to "less than 50 per cent", along with the provison that the Intellectual Property Rights of the foreign component must reside in India.

Indian private companies are treating the new policy with some scepticism. "The MoD has always manipulated policy to favour the defence public sector undertakings (DPSUs), which are the main beneficiaries of the old ToT practice," points out the CEO of a private Indian company that is active in defence. "Throwing out ToT and demanding real R&D will leave the DPSUs in the cold. Then we'll see whether the policy stays or goes."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*Slow Going As India Revamps Army*

Program delays and an urgent need for upgrades and new equipment are among the challenges confronting Lt. Gen. V.K. Singh, India&#8217;s new army chief of staff, as he begins wrestling with modernization of the 1.1-million-strong force.

The service has issued numerous requests for information (RFI) and proposals as it moves to increase its operational capabilities. The list of needs is long. Key items include: artillery, missiles, rocket launchers, helicopters and ground strike aircraft, radar, night-vision equipment, future force gear and apparel, and network-centric and battle-management systems.

Progress is being made, however slowly. The first step toward waging network-centric warfare at the tactical level will be through Project Sakthi, which establishes an artillery combat command-and-control system to integrate weapon operations. The signal corps, the lead agency and center for information and cyber-security in the military and at the national level, directs the project. The corps is working to make the army a network-enabled force by 2012 and a network-centric one by 2017. &#8220;This will involve consolidation of all networks to provide the army with an optimal, secure and robust infrastructure to meet operational and peacetime requirements, one that withstands technical and physical degradation,&#8221; an army spokesman says.

The army&#8217;s plans in this area also involve the &#8220;Network for Spectrum&#8221; project, which is being implemented by the government&#8217;s telecommunications department in exchange for spectrum being released from the defense quota. The army is installing a fiber-optic cable network to meet its bandwidth needs. When complete, the service will vacate existing spectrum in use by the military, freeing it for civilian applications. Plans to upgrade the cyber-security of networks are also under consideration.

Meanwhile, ITT Corp. expects its night-vision devices to attract interest from the army aviation corps, which issued an RFI for night-vision goggles for helicopter pilots among others. Should the project be approved, ITT will partner with government-owned Bharat Electronics Ltd. (BEL) in producing the devices. ITT will provide select components and BEL will be responsible for power optics, says David Melcher, president of ITT Defense and Information Solutions.

ITT is confident in the performance of the critical image-intensifier tube in the night-vision goggles, which it says is rugged, combat-proven and a good match for fixed- and rotary-wing aviators as well as ground forces. The &#173;company says its enhanced night-vision goggles are the first to provide fusion (via optical overlay) of image-intensified and infrared imagery.

BEL has asked ITT for 33,000 of the tubes. ITT for its part has applied for a Technical Assistance Agreement from the U.S Defense Department in order to produce the technology abroad. &#8220;We&#8217;re bound by what we can transfer by [U.S. government] International Traffic in Arms Regulations,&#8221; says Melcher. &#8220;Night-vision technology is protected, which is why we are looking at other ways [of using it overseas].&#8221;

As the world&#8217;s largest provider of military VHF radios and advanced tactical communication systems, ITT is also promoting Spearnet, which offers simultaneous voice, data and situational awareness in a low-cost multirole radio. Having been successfully used in Iraq and Afghanistan, Melcher says the product will be valuable to Indian soldiers.

A fast-track program for procurement of $300 million worth of weapons and equipment for special forces is under way. Under the program, 10,000 troops will receive new gear in the next 15 months. The army envisions implementing a multibillion-dollar modernization program called Futuristic Infantry Soldier (F-Insas), to broaden the capabilities of infantry by making them multimission warfighters.

Under the program, the army will buy antitank guided missile launchers with thermal-imaging sights, armored vehicles, rifles, battle-surveillance radars, ground sensors, secured communication systems, precision-guided ammunition, laser rangefinders that provide ballistic data, light clothing and bullet-resistant jackets.

While critics are skeptical that the 2011 date for F-Insas prototype trials will be met, the army&#8217;s plans call for equipping the entire infantry&#8212;500,000 troops&#8212;with the gear by 2020.

General Dynamics U.K., for one, is interested in bidding on the battle-management system, a technology the company specializes in. General Dynamics delivered Bowman, the British Army&#8217;s battle-management system, as well as similar programs to the Netherlands and Romania. &#8220;We have upgraded more than 13,000 vehicles&#8212;the largest number of any company&#8212;including T72 tanks and BMP infantry fighting vehicles, both of which the Indian army uses,&#8221; says spokesman Mark Douglas. 

http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/gene...adline=Slow&#37;20Going As India Revamps Army


----------



## IBRIS

*Joining armed forces back in favour among youth*

*Chandigarh :* Getting commission as officers in the armed forces seems to be back in favour among the youth in Punjab. After having fallen to unprecedented depths over the past few years, the number of officers from this state &#8212; considered the nation&#8217;s sword arm &#8212; is on the rise. The batch that passed out from the Indian Military Academy (IMA), Dehradun, in December 2007 had just 17 officers from Punjab. At present, there are 41 cadets from Punjab undergoing training in the IMA, a two-and-a-half fold increase over a two-year period.

Besides, another 53 cadets are undergoing training at the National Defence Academy, Kharakvasla, and eight, including two women, are at the Officers Training Academy (OTA) in Chennai. &#8220;These numbers are now progressively increasing over the years,&#8221; Brig IS Gakhal, Director, Sainik Welfare, Punjab, said. The figures for the Air Force and the Navy, however, were not readily available.

Shortage of officers in the three services has been a cause of concern for many years. Though there is no dearth of numbers applying for commission, there are not enough of those fitting the bill to become officers. Given the peculiar requirements and tough conditions, the services have laid out specific and stringent personality requirements to be met. A number of factors, including low remuneration in the services and attractive career opportunities in the civilian arena, have been attributed to the shortage. There is, however, no dearth of aspirants for joining the forces at the level of personnel below officer rank and thousands queue up to enlist at recruitment rallies.

The state government had recently announced several incentives for the youth from the state joining the forces. The most notable of these is the grant of Rs 1 lakh to a cadet, including women, who joins any officers&#8217; training academy among the three services. Proposed in the state budget speech this fiscal and having been notified recently, so far 102 cadets have been recipients of this grant. A significant increase in the annuity paid by the Punjab Government to gallantry awardees from the state is also on the cards. This was announced by Finance Minister Manpreet Singh Badal at the tri-annual convention of gallantry awardees about three months ago.

The Sainik Welfare Department has, under its vocational training programme for wards of ex-servicemen, also stared coaching classes to prepare students for the NDA and combined defence services entrance examinations. At present 178 students have been enrolled at centres in Patiala, Bathinda, Amritsar and Jalandhar. They were screened for age, educational and physical parameters at the time of enrolment and the department expects a high success rate. (TNS)
Punjab Kesari NewsDetails


----------



## IBRIS

*Army recruitment rally in Kargil*

Srinagar : A five-day recruitment rally organised by the Army concluded in Kargil yesterday. The rally was inaugurated by the CEC and Chairman, Ladakh Autonomous Hill Development Council (LAHDC), Kargil. The Army Recruiting Office, Srinagar, under the aegis of the Headquarters Recruiting Zone organised the rally for soldier(clerks), storekeepers, soldier( technical) and soldier (nursing assistants) from all districts and for soldier (general duty) from Leh and Kargil districts, a defence spokesman said.

Young aspirants from the region were guided and groomed in advance about the procedure and preparations required. They participated in the rally with zeal and enthusiasm. Approximately 2500 youths availed the opportunity. Those found fit would appear in a Common Entrance Test on July 25.
Punjab Kesari NewsDetails


----------



## Marxist

*Sagem&#8217;s Sigma 30 Artillery Navigation and Pointing System Deployed By First Two Pinaka Multiple Launch Rocket System Regiments*

Sagem (Safran group) has completed delivery of its Sigma 30 artillery navigation and pointing systems to the first two regiments in the Indian army deploying the Pinaka multiple launch rocket system (MLRS).

Developed and produced by Sagem, the Sigma 30 is a laser gyro land navigation and pointing system for artillery pieces, enabling highly accurate firing on short notice.

Sagem has also set up a maintenance shop near New Delhi to help the Indian army keep its Sigma 30 systems in fighting trim. Indian mechanics received specialized training for this system in both France and India.

The Defense R&D Organisation, part of the Indian Ministry of Defence, originally chose the Sigma 30 system in 2008. They were installed by Larsen & Toubro Ltd. and Tata Power Company Ltd., the two Indian companies in charge of integrating the Pinaka MLRS.

The Sigma 30 pointing system has been proven in combat on a Caesar 155 mm gun. It is also used with NATO&#8217;s Mars MLRS and the 2R2M 120 mm mobile mortar, within the scope of a modernization program. In addition, the Sigma 30 has been qualified on the Archer, Donar, PZH 2000 and FH 77 B05 155 mm guns.

Artillery systems by Sagem, now deployed by 20 armed forces worldwide, cover a wide range of state-of-the-art applications, including advanced observation systems, optronic sensors, navigation and pointing systems, fire control, computers, digital mapping, systems integration.


Sagem, a high-tech company in the Safran group, holds world or European leadership positions in optronics, avionics, electronics and safety-critical software for both civil and military markets. Sagem is the No. 1 company in Europe and No. 3 worldwide for inertial navigation systems (INS) used in air, land and naval applications. It is also the world leader in helicopter flight controls and the European leader in optronics and tactical UAV systems. Operating across the globe through the Safran group, Sagem and its subsidiaries employ 6,700 people in Europe, Southeast Asia and North America. Sagem is the commercial name of the company Sagem D&#233;fense S&#233;curit&#233;. 

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/ar...rmy-deploys-sagem&#37;E2%80%99s-sigma-30.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Sigma 30 Artillery Navigation system.its an inertial navigation system

Inertial navigation system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ironman




----------



## samaste.march

June 16th, In a shocking news, police said that the army battle fatigues worn by the joint security forces during, gunfight with Maoists in West Midnapore district were bought from the market. Anish Sarkar, he is deputy superintendent of police in West Midnapore told that the security personnel wearing the fatigues had no links with the Indian Army. Sarkar from IANS told about uniform of army they have bought the army uniforms from the market, It is available in plenty in the market.


----------



## sudhir007

is it F-INSAS


----------



## karan.1970

^^ I hope not.. looks clunky


----------



## anathema

^^ Looks Horrible...i hope its not F-Insas


----------



## flanker143

> ^^ I hope not.. looks clunky
> 
> ^^ Looks Horrible...i hope its not F-Insas



its ok guys ,nothing to worry ....finsas is stil under development ... that cud be just a tech demonstrator .... more over even with this we get the corner shot like capabilty ...which is nothing less than a boon for a soldier !!! 

he also might be getting night vision !!!!

come on guys we r not having any beauty competition here !!!!


think it this way !!! 

if i were a soldier and i am facing a heavy mach gun fire then i wud love to have a weapon with which even if i take cover somewhere ..i can still just pop my weapon out and blast the bastards out .......

that too without getting my own head blown off !!!!

how lovely !!!!!!!........isn't it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam Gilchrist

Yes it is F-INSAS..but i think its the initial phase only where they are testing it...final product may look much better.And guys the only ugly part is the scooter helmet..nothing else..c'mon man our soldiers wont wear scooter helments in the F-INSAS programme..rest everything looks fine to me.


----------



## karan.1970

I think its an open box setup where the components have been thrown together instead of integrated properly (physically). The end product I guess will take care of that too..

The camera setup btw looks too fragile


----------



## flanker143

> I think its an open box setup where the components have been thrown together instead of integrated properly (physically). The end product I guess will take care of that too..
> 
> The camera setup btw looks too fragile



as i said it might be just a tech demonstrator.....its just in the testing phase !!!!

anywaz does anyone know that why drdo didn't use slanted (kanchan) armour for arjuns ???bcoz they offer much better protection even with same armour width !!!!

was far as i know drdo has ruled out any structural changes to arjun !! so any one knows that will there be such kind of modification to arjun mk2 ??? plzzz tell !!!!


----------



## sudhir007

Army?s school of warfare to pack a punch- Hindustan Times

The Army has firmed up plans to set up a counter-insurgency warfare school dedicated to training paramilitary forces near Raipur in Chattisgarh. The first-of-its-kind training facility, to be manned by 500 soldiers including 120 officers, will churn out 7,000 para-military personnel every year.

In a proposal sent to the Ministry of Home Affairs, the Army has sought 1,200 acres near Raipur for setting up the school.

An Army officer told HT, &#8220;We sent the proposal in the first week of June after carrying out a comprehensive study. The school will be operational within six months of allotment of land.&#8221; The Army has also proposed deploying an infantry battalion (around 800 soldiers) at the same location for providing security and demonstration of counter-insurgency drills to the trainees.

The school will be modelled on the Counter Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School at Vairengte in Mizoram, but will be bigger than the CIJWS. It would be headed by a Major General and also have representatives of the MHA and Intelligence Bureau, he said.

The Army's involvement has so far been limited to training para-military personnel for counter-insurgency operations. The force has trained around 50,000 state and central police forces at various military establishments, including the CIJWS.

The Army has also proposed deputing Colonels, who have learnt their trade in Kashmir and North-East, to Naxal-affected states for giving operational advice. &#8220;The experience of these officers in the counter-insurgency environment could lend new momentum to the government&#8217;s counter-Naxal efforts,&#8221; sources said.

The Army has suggested the raising of new specialised units consisting of Army veterans to create a new template for fighting Naxal cadres. The IAF has sought permission to pull out its Mi-17 helicopters serving UN missions in Africa, anticipating a bigger role in providing logistics support to security forces in anti-Naxal operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maithil

good news indeed...


----------



## flanker143

anywaz does anyone know that why drdo didn't use slanted (kanchan) armour for arjuns ???bcoz they offer much better protection even with same armour width !!!!

was far as i know drdo has ruled out any structural changes to arjun !! so any one knows that will there be such kind of modification to arjun mk2 ??? plzzz tell !!!!


----------



## sudhir007

Army to induct 'offensive' corps along China border - India - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: The Indian security establishment is considering the largest-ever upgrade of military capabilities along the China border as it tries to catch up with the militarily advanced neighbour.

Sources told TOI that the defence ministry has proposed the setting up of a Mountain Strike Corps and two Independent Brigades along the China border. The proposed corps would be India's fourth strike corps and the only one dedicated for offensive operations in mountainous terrain.

When contacted, a senior Army official looking after media affairs denied any such move. However, authoritative sources said the Cabinet Committee on Security is set to consider the proposal in the coming weeks. Once approved, the proposal would lead to a massive upgrade in India's military capabilities, and would be a huge step-up of Army presence along the border.

A senior official in the security establishment told TOI that the entire proposal was part of Army leadership's "vision" to catch up with China in military capabilities. The entire effort was "defensive in nature", he said.

Presently, Indian Army is engaged in raising two mountain divisions along the border with the giant neighbour. The proposed strike corps and two independent brigades would be separate from the two divisions being raised, he said.

The Army proposal, now under consideration at the highest levels of the government, envisages an expenditure of Rs 9,500 crore. The cost is primarily for new equipment such as ultra light howitzers and helicopters required for creating these highly mobile units. Units of the strike corps, to be based somewhere in the northeast, would be capable of operating like rapid reaction forces. The strike corps would have two divisions and other support troops, TOI has learnt.

The Army proposal includes raising of an independent brigade in Ladakh, and another brigade in Uttarakhand. Sources within the security establishment have for long been worried about India's military weaknesses before China's intimidating military modernisation. Coupled with a weak infrastructure, India's situation has been worrying to security experts.

After the defeat of 1962, India abandoned infrastructure development along border areas with China for decades.


----------



## ejaz007

*Delhi court issues contempt notice to Indian Army chief *

ISLAMABAD: The New Delhi High Court on Monday issued a contempt notice to the Indian Army chief after he failed to comply with the courts previous order of granting permanent commission to serving women officers who were selected on short-service commission basis. Justice GS Sistani also sought a response from the Defence Ministry secretary by August 18 on a petition filed by Lieutenant Colonel Sangita Sardana and other serving women officers of the Indian Army. The women had alleged that the army had failed to grant a permanent commission to them, a private news channel reported. Earlier in May, the court had also stayed the militarys decision to release the next batch of women officers. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## sudhir007

Army to hone anti-terror skills in drills with Big 3 - India - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: The 1.13-million strong Indian Army is gearing up for joint combat exercises with the American and Russian armies, among others, in quick succession to further enhance "interoperability" withthem from August to October.

That's not all. India is also going to hold a military exercise with another big power, China, in the coming months. New Delhi and Beijing are now drawing up schedule for the third edition of their "hand-in-hand" (HiH) exercise, sources say.

Interestingly, the focus of all the three exercises will revolve more around counter-terrorism rather than conventional warfare, underlining the threat irregular warfare has assumed for the world at large.

The Indo-US combat exercise `Vajra Prahar' between the special forces of the two countries will be held at the Belgaum commando school in Karnataka between August and September, while the one with Russia called `Indra' is slated for Chaubatia near Ranikhet, Uttarakhand, from September to October.

While, India has had a long-standing defence relationship with Russia, notching up as it has military imports worth almost $40 billion from Moscow since the 1960s, joint combat exercises between the two have been few and far between.

Conversely, the most visible symbol of the now expansive Indo-US military ties has been the flurry of joint combat exercises -- over 50 in the last seven years -- between the two nations. Incidentally, India had hosted the largest-ever ground combat exercise with US, called `Yudh Abhyas', at Babina in October.

The US, of course, is now also aggressively cornering a major chunk of the lucrative Indian defence market. The largest-ever Indo-US defence deal -- the procurement of 10 C-17 Globemaster-III giant strategic airlift aircraft for IAF for around $3 billion -- is now on the verge of finalisation, as reported by TOI earlier. This deal will overtake the $2.1 billion contract for eight Boeing P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft inked last year.

In sharp contrast to US and Russia, India's HiH exercises with China have so far been largely symbolic in nature, with just over 100 soldiers participating from each side. But they are seen to be an important CBM between the two countries which fought a bloody war in 1962.

While the first HiH was conducted at Kunming in China in December 2007, the second one was conducted at Belgaum in December 2008. The third HiH edition will be held in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flanker143

*Indian 40mm UBGL Finally Enters Mass Production*







*WOW "BASTARD" BLASTER !!!!*


----------



## jha

*Be prepared for anti-Naxal fight, Army chief tells officers*​


The Army chief on Friday asked his officers to be mentally prepared to step into the fight against Naxals if the situation did not improve. "It might be in six months or in one year or two years but if we have to maintain our relevance as a tool of the state we will have to undertake things that the nation wants us to," a defence release

He was addressing army officers during his visit to the Southern Command headquarters in Pune.On the current security environment, he said there was no let up in the proxy war situation with the western neighbours and their activities, including operation of sleeper cells in Jammu and Kashmir.

On China, Singh said though talks are on with that country, it continues its heavy spend on modernising armed forces.

"With our unsettled border, transgressions taking place in disputed border areas cannot be ruled out," he said.

Commenting on a variety of institutional and behavioural issues in the Army, he said the officer shortages are here to stay as less people are joining in the direct entry and short service schemes.

"Everyone has to learn to live with the shortages for the time being."


----------



## ironman

*Raytheon Provides Tactical Networked Communications in Indian Military Field Demonstration​* Press Release Source: Raytheon Company On Friday July 16, 2010, 9:30 am EDT 

FARNBOROUGH, England, July 16, 2010 /PRNewswire/ -- 

Raytheon Company (NYSE:RTN - News) has successfully proved its tactical networked communications capabilities using the Enhanced Position Location Reporting System-Extended Frequency-International (EPLRS-XF-I) during a second-phase field demonstration in support of India's modernization efforts.

System performance *during the April 2010 demo was marked by a highly reliable 2-Mbps (millions of bits per second or megabits per second)  the first time this has been demonstrated with EPLRS internationally  across distances exceeding 30 km (18.6 miles), using stationary as well as mobile nodes. It provided for the simultaneous voice, video and data communication, yet in an easy-to-use, simplified architecture.*

"Working with Precision Electronics Limited (BSERECISIO.b - News) of Noida, India, we have shown Bharat Electronics Limited and the Indian Ministry of Defence that the EPLRS family of radios provides a tailored, low-risk netted communications solution to meet specific MoD requirements," said Brian McKeon, vice president, Raytheon Network Centric Systems Integrated Communications Systems.

The demonstration featured networked communications for a battlefield surveillance solution. The versatile communications unit supplied a secure, wireless network system in static and mobile operating environments where the network infrastructure did not initially exist.

EPLRS is one of the most widely used tactical wireless networks today, with more than 25,000 units fielded across the U.S. armed services, Canada and Australia. The XF-I system uses the most advanced EPLRS waveform available for communications, critical position location information and effective electronic counter-countermeasures. It provides a robust, self-healing network that automatically adapts to network changes, including in difficult urban environments.

Raytheon Company, with 2009 sales of $25 billion, is a technology and innovation leader specializing in defense, homeland security and other government markets throughout the world. With a history of innovation spanning 88 years, Raytheon provides state-of-the-art electronics, mission systems integration and other capabilities in the areas of sensing; effects; and command, control, communications and intelligence systems, as well as a broad range of mission support services. With headquarters in Waltham, Mass., Raytheon employs 75,000 people worldwide.

Raytheon Company: Customer Success Is Our Mission

CONTACT: Kevin Wynn, phone: 508.490.2607, wynn@raytheon.com
Raytheon Provides Tactical Networked Communications in Indian Military Field Demonstration - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## jha

*Cyber war: Indian Army gearing up​*

The Indian Army is fighting attacks in the cyber world with electronic warfare capability of the highest standard, say officials pointing out that virtual strikes have shot up from hostile quarters in both sophistication and frequency.

The army is cognisant of the threat to its cyber space from various state and non-state actors. But our network is well secured in compliance with the highest standards of cyber security, a senior official in the military headquarters told IANS on condition of anonymity.

The official said the army has established an impenetrable and secure wide area network exclusively for its functioning.

Officials in the 1.3 million force privately admit they are facing next generation threats and are rather worried over the complex world of cyber warfare amid reports of Chinese and Pakistani spies targeting the Indian military establishment via the internet.

Though attacks from hackers  professional or amateur  can come from anywhere in the world, cyber onslaughts have been more frequent from China and Pakistan, which have reportedly been peeking into Indias sensitive business, diplomatic and strategic records.

As per reports from the cyber industry, China and Pakistan hackers steal nearly six million files worldwide every day.

A report in the US-based Defence Systems magazine found that there were 25 million new strains of malware created in 2009. That equals a new strain of malware every 0.79 seconds. The report underlines how the current cyber threat environment is dramatically changing and becoming more challenging as the clock ticks.

Howevever, the Indian army is confident.

Revealing that secret information had been secured with unhackable electronic passwords, the official said various cryptographic controls have been incorporated in the wake of a significant number of viruses, worms and other forms of malware.

To address cyber defence, which is also under threat from terrorist outfits that have their own trained recruits, officials said the army frequently upgrades its comprehensive cyber security policy to pro-actively deal with and anticipate these threats.

The force has established the Computer Emergency Response Team (CERT) to respond to attacks targeting the armys critical systems and infrastructure.

Another official said the army has its own cyber audit process conducted by cyber security personnel.

The audit is conducted in accordance with established security standards such as ISO 27001. Audit of the network is a continuous and active process which helps identification and mitigation of vulnerabilities in a network to counter latest threats as also check the network for cyber security policy compliance, he said.

However, the official admitted there was no room for complacency in times of rapid technological change.

In the area of cyber space, the battle between hackers and defenders is an ongoing process, influenced by latest technological developments. Due to the dynamic nature of threats, the army is constantly upgrading its network, he said.

Technology alone, however, cannot guarantee fool-proof security, he said, adding the Indian Army therefore emphasises on the people and the process to achieve compliance of best practices in this field.

Regular training programmes are being conducted to enhance user awareness and counter threats like social engineering and phishing, he said.


----------



## sudhir007

BAE Systems M777 howitzer sales exceed 1 billion pounds

BAE Systems has received an order for 93 additional M777 howitzers, *which the Indian Army is considering for its artillery upgrade*, taking the order book to 955 systems and its sales for the gun to over 1 billion pounds.

The US is buying 58 guns for the US Army and US Marine Corps while Australia is acquiring 35 through the US Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme. The order makes Australia the third customer for the M777 system after the US and Canada.

Mike Smith, managing director for BAE Systems&#8217; European Weapons business, said: &#8220;The purchase of additional howitzers is further endorsement of M777 as the most effective howitzer system of its kind. Its proven combat effectiveness means we expect more orders through 2011 as we continue to promote the system globally.&#8221;

&#8220;*The US government is currently discussing the provision of 145 systems to India as well as several other countries. *In parallel, BAE Systems is responding to requests for information from a large number of countries wishing to expand their indirect fire capability,&#8221; he added.

BAE System&#8217; facility at Hattiesburg, Mississippi, is responsible for final integration and test of the weapon system. The prime contract management of the M777 programme and manufacture and assembly of the complex titanium structures and associated recoil components are undertaken at Barrow-in-Furness in Britain.

&#8220;The M777 continues to provide artillery support to coalition forces in Afghanistan where its performance exceeds expectations,&#8221; a company statement said.

*The gun can fire the &#8220;smart&#8221; Excalibur round, co-developed by BAE Systems, up to 40 km accurately enough to target a specific room within a building,* reducing the chance of innocent casualties and allowing supporting fire to be brought down much closer to friendly troops, the statement said.

*&#8220;Weighing in at less than 4.2 tonnes, the revolutionary M777 is the world&#8217;s first artillery weapon to make widespread use of titanium and aluminium alloys,* resulting in a howitzer which is half the weight of conventional 155mm systems. This allows it to be deployed by medium-lift helicopter quickly and beyond the reach of roadside bombs to otherwise inaccessible areas, extending its reach over the theatre of operations,&#8221; the statement said.

BAE Systems is a global defence, security and aerospace company with approximately 107,000 employees worldwide. The company delivers a full range of products and services for air, land and naval forces, as well as advanced electronics, security, information technology solutions and customer support services.

In 2009, BAE Systems reported sales of 22.4 billion pounds ($36.2 billion).


----------



## sudhir007

*Troops need AFSPA protection Army chief stands by J&K remarks*

SHILLONG, July 19: Despite facing criticism, Army chief V K Singh today stood by his remark on Jammu and Kashmir in which he was critical of the political leadership in dealing with the situation.

"What I had said is that security forces have achieved a particular level of control of the situation. After that, various initiatives have to come, there are developmental and administrative issues," Singh told reporters here when asked about the controversy. He said, "There are various kinds of initiatives that are need to be taken to bring up a State."

Singh's comments on the political leadership had drawn the ire of Jammu and Kashmir Chief Minister Omar Abdullah who had said the Army chief should not make political comments.

Singh had last week said the "basic reason" for the prevailing tension in Jammu and Kashmir was the inability to build on the "gains" that have been made in the State.

Singh said Army personnel needed "certain legal protection" in "awkward" situations and it was up to the Government on how it should be provided.

"We are not against the people or democracy. When you employ the Army for situations which are awkward, where they have to face well-armed, well-trained terrorists, they require a certain amount of legal protection. How that it is done, we leave it to the Central Government," Singh said when asked about the move to dilute certain sections of the controversial Armed Forces Special Powers Act (AFSPA).

General Singh said, "We can't let our people get hauled to court. We cannot have our people being subjected to all kinds of allegation.

"Wherever the Army is operating, it is operating with its hands tied. We have impose on ourselves certain restriction because we are operating against our own people."

The Army also needs assurances about its protection when things would go wrong, he added.

On the Northeast, Singh said the situation has improved by "leaps and bounds and lot of positive things have happened, whether it is Assam, Manipur or any other State".

"All that it is needed now is how we administratively handle the situation in various States. Security wise the situation is perfectly fine," the Army chief said.

Referring to the recent attacks by NDFB in Assam, Singh said, "If a child does not get attention in the house, he does something to get attention -- that is what is exactly happening to the militant outfit."

After NDFB chief Ranjan Daimary was captured, the whole organisation has been in disarray, he said.

"So they have to let us know by some action that they are there. It is a group that is on its way, if handled properly they will come to the negotiation table or they will surrender," he said. (PTI)

Daily Excelsior....News Page


----------



## soaringphnx

*Army orders 1 million pieces of grenade developed by DRDOs Chandigarh lab​*







*About a decade after being designed, the Army has approved bulk production of lightweight modular hand grenades developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) for induction.*

*An order has been placed with the Ordnance Factory Board for supplying one million hand grenades to the Army. Known as Shivalik, these would replace the existing M-36 HE grenades, the original version of which dates back to the Second World War.* Developed by DRDOs Chandigarh-based Terminal Ballistics Research Laboratory, *the new grenade overcomes the safety hazards posed by the existing grenades.* The M-36, according to the DRDO, has a severe reliability problem due to its flawed fusing system and uneven fragmenting pattern, making it unsafe even for the thrower.

Shivalik uses a modular plastic body and pre-formed cylindrical mild steel fragments for uniform distribution of fragments to overcome these deficiencies. Additional features have been incorporated into the fuses arming mechanism to ensure greater safety during storage, transportation and airdropping. Fragmentation distribution can also be controlled for use in offensive or defensive roles by attachment of a fragmentation sleeve. *The use of plastic has also resulted in reduction of the grenades overall weight. Unlike earlier grenades, it can be para-dropped if urgent re-supplies are needed and can function in temperatures ranging from minus 20 to 55°C.*

Besides the Shivalik, *the Army has also approved bulk production of the add-on 40 mm under-barrel grenade launcher (UBGL) that is attached to rifles for increasing their firepower. The UBGL, which can be mounted on the INSAS as well as AK-47 rifles*, was developed keeping in view the global trend in technology for small arms from the concept of point-target capability to area-target capability. *Capable of night-firing, it fills the gap between the maximum range achieved by a hand grenade and the minimum range of a mortar while giving better accuracy than both.*

Another unique weapon under development by the DRDO is the *chill grenade, which uses extract of Bhut Jolokia, certified as the worlds hottest chilli and is native to the northeast. Part of a range of equipment being developed by the DRDO for counter-insurgency and internal security operations, the chilli-grenade is non-toxic and non-lethal and functions like tear-gas used by the security forces.* Its pungent fumes can smoke out terrorists or hostile elements from hideouts.


----------



## soaringphnx

*Army plans to buy tank busting missiles from US*​

*The Indian Army intends to buy the US-designed Javelin anti-tank guided missile to equip its troops with the capability to defeat enemy armour systems.* The defence ministry is expected to issue a letter of request (LOR) to the US government for a potential sale of the weapon system used by the US
Marine Corps, the US Army and 11 other militaries.

India plans to buy Javelin under the foreign military sales (FMS) programme, a government-to-government transaction between the US and friendly countries.

Indian soldiers operated the weapon last October during exercise Yudh Abhyas, the annual Indo-US military drill held at the Babina firing ranges near Jhansi.

*It engaged and destroyed targets every time it was fired during the exercise*, said an army officer. Javelin was fired nine times, including thrice by Indian soldiers. The fire-and-forget weapon system is a joint venture between US aerospace and defence giants Raytheon Company and Lockheed Martin.

Raytheon Asia President Admiral Walter F. Doran told HT at the Farnborough International Airshow that the LOR from India was awaited for a possible sale.

India has taken the FMS route to buy equipment worth billions of dollars from the US. *Some recent contracts include the $2.1-billion (around Rs 9,450 crore) deal for eight P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare aircraft and another worth $1 billion (Rs 4,500 crore) for six C-130J Super Hercules military airlifters. India is also negotiating with the US to buy M777 ultra-light howitzers and C-17 military transport aircraft.*

The US believes FMS transactions may be complicated in their conception and execution, but are more transparent to financial scrutiny.

*Although designed to destroy tanks and armoured vehicles, Javelin provides day/night secondary capability against helicopters and fixed defences such as bunkers and buildings.* The imaging infrared system allows the gunner to acquire targets even in darkness and limited visibility.

Javelins normally engages and destroys a tank in the `top-attack mode. It also has a direct-attack capability to engage targets with overhead cover or in bunkers. *The fire-and-forget capability allows the gunner to acquire another target or move position as soon as the missile is launched. It has a range of 2.5 km.*


----------



## soaringphnx

*India is Evaluating Patriot Air Defence System​*

*India is evaluating the advanced Patriot ground-based air defence system for its ballistic missile shield* and the US has provided "classified" material to it on the weapon unit, which was successfully used during both Desert Storm and Operation Iraqi Freedom, Patriot's manufacturer Raytheon said today.

"A number of exchanges have taken place between the government of India and the US and information has been given to India at the classified level," Joseph Garret, Vice President of the company's Patriot Programmes told PTI.

Replying to questions, he said tests of the Patriot system, which has been procured by 12 countries, by India's Defence Research and Development Organisation and other agencies had been "highly successful".

On India developing its own missile defence shield, Garret said, "Patriot system gives a major boost to any country's defence capability. India may be developing its own system, but Patriot is a combat-proven weapon system."

Another senior official of Raytheon, a defence and aerospace major, said Washington and New Delhi have also discussed the issue of India-specific end-user accords.

"If the US government gives a go-ahead, Raytheon will step in," he said.

Since its production began in 1980, more than 170 Patriot fire units and over 9,000 have been delivered by the company.

The countries which have acquired the weapon system, were Germany, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, the Netherlands, Japan, Israel, Taiwan, Greece, Spain, South Korea and the UAE.

*The weapon system's capabilities were demonstrated in 1990 following Iraq's invasion of Kuwait.

"Patriot's performance against Iraqi SCUD missile attacks were impressive, even though the SCUD missiles exceeded Patriot's design threat,"* he said.

Top company official Taylor W Lawrence, President of Raytheon's Missile Systems, said *India is also looking at the 'Javelin' anti-tank and anti-armour missile 'and a 'letter of intent' is expected to be issue soon.*

"Javelin has been fully tested by the Indian land forces. We expect a letter of intent from the Indian government," he said.


----------



## flanker143

guys if you have any videos of abhay ifv then plz post ......can't find them on net ...


----------



## Xeric

soaringphnx said:


> *Army orders 1 million pieces of grenade developed by DRDOs Chandigarh lab​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About a decade after being designed, the Army has approved bulk production of lightweight modular hand grenades developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) for induction.*
> 
> *An order has been placed with the Ordnance Factory Board for supplying one million hand grenades to the Army. Known as Shivalik, these would replace the existing M-36 HE grenades, the original version of which dates back to the Second World War.* Developed by DRDOs Chandigarh-based Terminal Ballistics Research Laboratory, *the new grenade overcomes the safety hazards posed by the existing grenades.* The M-36, according to the DRDO, has a severe reliability problem due to its flawed fusing system and uneven fragmenting pattern, making it unsafe even for the thrower.
> 
> Shivalik uses a modular plastic body and pre-formed cylindrical mild steel fragments for uniform distribution of fragments to overcome these deficiencies. Additional features have been incorporated into the fuses arming mechanism to ensure greater safety during storage, transportation and airdropping. Fragmentation distribution can also be controlled for use in offensive or defensive roles by attachment of a fragmentation sleeve. *The use of plastic has also resulted in reduction of the grenades overall weight. Unlike earlier grenades, it can be para-dropped if urgent re-supplies are needed and can function in temperatures ranging from minus 20 to 55°C.*
> 
> Besides the Shivalik, *the Army has also approved bulk production of the add-on 40 mm under-barrel grenade launcher (UBGL) that is attached to rifles for increasing their firepower. The UBGL, which can be mounted on the INSAS as well as AK-47 rifles*, was developed keeping in view the global trend in technology for small arms from the concept of point-target capability to area-target capability. *Capable of night-firing, it fills the gap between the maximum range achieved by a hand grenade and the minimum range of a mortar while giving better accuracy than both.*
> 
> Another unique weapon under development by the DRDO is the *chill grenade, which uses extract of Bhut Jolokia, certified as the worlds hottest chilli and is native to the northeast. Part of a range of equipment being developed by the DRDO for counter-insurgency and internal security operations, the chilli-grenade is non-toxic and non-lethal and functions like tear-gas used by the security forces.* Its pungent fumes can smoke out terrorists or hostile elements from hideouts.



So no more duds, right?


----------



## KS

xeric said:


> So no more duds, right?



IA is ordering those for Eastern borders....for the western border those "duds" are more than enough....


----------



## !!craft!!

sudhir007 said:


> is it F-INSAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no way man thats F- INSULT


----------



## ramu

^^^^^
Looks pathetic and unfinished.


----------



## gogbot

!!craft!! said:


> sudhir007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it F-INSAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no way man thats F- INSULT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> Looks pathetic and unfinished.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a pic form years ago , and it is not F-INSAS.
> 
> That was a prototype aimed at putting a camera on the INSAS rifle and making some sort of HUD for video input. Some sort of demonstration for corner shot.
> 
> That is just one of the things they are working on for the F-INSAS systems.
> 
> The INSAS MK-I will not even be part of F-INSAS
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

gogbot said:


> The INSAS MK-I will not even be part of F-INSAS



Can u suggest then what will be a part of F-INSAS..never got to read anything about assault rifle apart from the news about carbines.


----------



## ejaz007

*India May Blacklist 4 Foreign Firms, 2 Local Firms*
By VIVEK RAGHUVANSHI 
Published: 28 Jul 2010 12:47

NEW DELHI - Four overseas defense companies face blacklisting in India if the Defence Ministry accepts the latest recommendations of the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI), India's federal anti-fraud agency.

The CBI recommended that Singapore Technologies Kinetics, Singapore; Israel Military Industries (IMI); Rheinmetall Air Defence, Zurich; and Russia's Corporation Defence be blacklisted.

In a July 28 news release, the Defence Ministry said the recommendations were based on CBI's investigation of a First Information Report (FIR) filed against the former head of India's Ordnance Factory Board, Sudipto Ghosh, who was arrested on corruption charges last year.

The four companies allegedly paid bribes to Ghosh, but the CBI has not released any details of their involvement in the corruption case.

"Further action in the matter will be taken after obtaining the advice of the Central Vigilance Commission (CVC) and the Ministry of Law," the ministry stated in the release, based on Defence Minister A.K. Antony's same-day written statement to the parliament's upper house. "Nexus, if any, between Indian and foreign companies does not appear to have been investigated by CBI in this case." 

The blacklisting of Singapore Technologies would affect the pace of the procurement of the Indian Army's 155mm towed artillery gun program, in which the company is competing.

IMI had won the contract for building India's 40th factory under the Ordnance Factory Board at Nalanda in Bihar.

The Nalanda factory, which will make ammunition for the howitzers, will cost about $225 million. The Ordnance Factory Board, in collaboration with IMI, also is producing carbines with interchangeable barrels of 9mm and 5.56mm.

The CBI also recommended blacklisting two Indian defense companies - T.S. Kisan, based here, and R.K. Machine Tools, Ludhiana, for alleged bribes to Ghosh.

India May Blacklist 4 Foreign Firms, 2 Local Firms - Defense News


----------



## marcos98

!!craft!! said:


> sudhir007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it F-INSAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no way man thats F- INSULT
> 
> 
> 
> relax guys , the end prouct should look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool enough....
Click to expand...


----------



## gogbot

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Can u suggest then what will be a part of F-INSAS..never got to read anything about assault rifle apart from the news about carbines.



Well



> The weapons sub-system is built around a multi caliber individual weapon system with the fourth caliber attached to a grenade launcher. These include a 5.56 mm, a 7.62 mm and a new 6.8 mm under-development for the first time in India. The UBGL (Under Barrel Grenade Launcher) will be capable of launching air bursting grenade. The sub-system includes a thermal weapon sight and laser range finder to provide the soldier with range and direction information. The Global Positioning System (GPS) location information, allows the soldier to call for indirect fire accurately. There are two types of next generation infantry rifle under development in cooperation with Israel.





> Indigenisation of program
> 
> With the intent to retain its strategic autonomy, self reliance and indigenisation of the program is being emphasized. Indigenous development of many equipment by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) independently as the prime developer and system integrator as well as with private partnership is being encouraged. Tata Advanced Systems and Rolta Thales Ltd are among the private partners to get associated. Out of five major technologies for the futuristic soldiers, the following two have been projectised in the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).
> 
> Design and development of multi-Caliber Individual Weapon System.
> 
> Design and development of Air Bursting Grenade for Individual Weapon.



Pretty much we are talking about a new gun
somewhere along the lines.

It will be a new INSAS weapon or an Israeli weapon


----------



## KEETARP

I think yesterday someone posted pics of these multi-caliber weapon in hands of Col Ajay Shukla . Can't remember which thread .....


----------



## KEETARP

Yup , got it . 

Yesterday Kinetic posted it - 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-...un-contract-drdo-enters-fray.html#post1029513

Second pic zoom it - and see the poster behind (Right corner behind head ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flanker143

"multi caliber weapon "........... will it have changeable barrel for diff caliber rounds or a single barrel that can fire those diff rounds..... ??


----------



## KEETARP

flanker143 said:


> "multi caliber weapon "........... will it have changeable barrel for diff caliber rounds or a single barrel that can fire those diff rounds..... ??



No , not like that 

Multi caliber Rifle/carbine have interchangeable bolts, barrels and the magazine wells can shoot 5.56mm, 7.62mm depending upon your choice . 

You can set caliber and mode of operation Semi-automatic / Burst / Automatic .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flanker143

some pics and a vid regarding f insas .... vv sorry if posted earliar.....


























INSIDE of a bmp 2 vehicle it acts as a command centre for the F-INSAS equipped soldiers,who transfers real time information like the the position frm where the enemies are firing,enemy moment,concentartion points for hostiles via text msgs,the bmp command vehicle then passes it on the base

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flanker143

*isn't the device held in the image below luks alittle like the india's 35$ tablet ...hehe luks like kapil sibal is using some military spinoff tech!!!!
*


----------



## gogbot

flanker143 said:


> *isn't the device held in the image below luks alittle like the india's 35$ tablet ...hehe luks like kapil sibal is using some military spinoff tech!!!!
> *



That is hardly the case.

All tablets look about the same. , its a pad with a screen

Military gear is far more advanced and complicated, for one thing more durable , more battery , better network adapter real time date transfers. Some sort of encryption and decryption system.

point being , the same motherboard cannot be used in both , thus different machines.


----------



## flanker143

> That is hardly the case.
> 
> All tablets look about the same. , its a pad with a screen
> 
> Military gear is far more advanced and complicated, for one thing more durable , more battery , better network adapter real time date transfers. Some sort of encryption and decryption system.
> 
> point being , the same motherboard cannot be used in both , thus different machines.




*OHO.... aap to serious hi ho gaye.... main to bas majak kar raha tha paaji !!!!!*

*JUST JOKING !!!!
*


i still feel that they might be similiar ...hehe


----------



## soaringphnx

*India Chooses U.S.-Built Javelin Anti-Tank Missile​*

NEW DELHI - The Indian Army has decided to buy the Javelin anti-tank guided missile (ATGM), Defence Ministry sources here said.

The decision comes within a month of media reports that Pakistan had included the Javelin on its wish list of U.S. weapons it wants to purchase. Senior Indian Defence Ministry officials had favored buying Israeli-made Spike ATGMs until those reports.

India's Javelin-purchase decision is final, ministry sources said. The missile's sale to India was approved in the U.S. last week, but the amount and cost are not yet known.

The fire-and-forget Javelin weapon system is produced by a joint venture of U.S. companies Raytheon and Lockheed Martin. The anti-armor weapon also has a direct-attack mode for use against buildings or fortifications.

The Indian Army began considering acquiring the Javelin after it rejected the Spike during trials in 2008.

The Army's tests of the Javelin in land exercises last year were satisfactory, a service official said.

The Javelin purchase would be in addition to the Indian Nag ATGM, which already has been ordered. The Army's current ATGM arsenal includes old Milan and Konkours missiles.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Guys,
I wanted to know where do the Snipers of IA get training.Where is the course held?How many soldiers get trained in an year and in an infantry battalion how many snipers are there.Thanks in advance!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

PRATEEK said:


> Second pic zoom it - and see the poster behind (Right corner behind head ).
> 
> [/IMG]



Thats a good observation sir...but i found this pic..here you can clearly see the multi caliber weapon poster in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

flanker143 said:


> *Indian 40mm UBGL Finally Enters Mass Production*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WOW "BASTARD" BLASTER !!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajgoynar

*Indian Army rescues a man from flash flood in Rajouri*


The Indian Army rescued a man who had been trapped for 30 hours in a flash flood in the river Aans in the border district of Rajouri, Jammu and Kashmir, on Thursday.

The Army and local police, first took up the rescue operation using ropes and tubes, but failed, as the flow of river water was too high.

Later, officials of the Air Force were contacted and a helicopter was despatched for the rescue operation.

"At night he was here when he shouted it was known that he is trapped in the flood. I got to know about in the morning between 8 to 9 am. Then immediately we contacted Air Force through Divisional Commissioner. He assured us that a helicopter would try and when weather was favorable, we started the rescue operation," said Ghulam Ahmad Khwaja, Deputy Commissioner, Rajouri.

The man, named Abdul Hamid, remained stranded on the rock the entire night in the middle of the flooding river shouting for help.

"I was stuck in the river flood. I am really thankful to the Army men who rescued," said Hamid.

Hamid had taken his cattle for grazing when he was trapped in the floodwaters caused by rainfall over the past two days. By Abdul Jabbar (ANI)



Indian Army rescues a man from flash flood in Rajouri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Army Floats RFI For Hand-held Target Acquistion Device For Military Intelligence​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gogbot

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Thats a good observation sir...but i found this pic..here you can clearly see the multi caliber weapon poster in the background.



*Whoa*

How is it no one took a picture of that board.

*Look behind the Gun guys , you can clearly see the F-INSAS systems , including the gun. Which appears to have
*bullpup design
*Under Barrel grenade launcher
*Standard Scope sights 
*laser range finder*

kudos to Prateek for spotting it. 

it also clearly shows that the gun is being developed by

*Armament Research & Development Establishment (ARDE)



> a laboratory of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). Located in Pune, it is the main DRDO lab involved in the development of Conventional Armaments.



*High Energy Materials Research Laboratory (HEMRL)



> a laboratory of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). Located in Pune, its main function is the research and development of technologies and products in the area of High Energy Materials and Explosive materials. HEMRL is organized under the Armaments Directorate of DRDO. The present director of HEMRL is Dr. A. Subhananda Rao.
> 
> HEMRL has a core strength of 1200 personnel, comprising chemists, physicists, mathematicians, chemical, mechanical and electronic engineers. It is recognised as a postgraduate centre for basic and applied research and is an ISO-9001:2000 certified laboratory.



*Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL)



> a laboratory of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). Located in Defence Research Complex, Kanchanbagh, Hyderabad, it is responsible for the development and manufacture of complex metals and materials required for modern warfare and weapon systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajgoynar

*Army is green*


When Major-General Thomas Hardwicke took the steamer back to England in 1835, he had with him a treasure  the largest collection of drawings of Indian animals ever formed by an individual. Hardwicke, who arrived in India in 1778 as a cadet in the Bengal artillery, was the first to pursue a scientific investigation of Indias natural history.

An aspect that is quite unsung, unfortunately, is the kind of engagement the Indian Army has had with natural history and conservation. A comprehensive pictorial, glossy, coffee table book titled Natural History and the Indian Army, published jointly by the Bombay Natural History Society (BNHS) and the Oxford University Press, addresses this shortcoming. And it does it well.

The book brings together articles written by army officers who were naturalists, photographers and sportsmen, that were published in the issues of the Journal of the Bombay Natural History Society (JBNHS) from 1886, when the first issue of the Journal was brought out, 3 years after the BNHS was formed.

This treasure trove has been edited by J C Daniel, a keen naturalist, author and former honorary secretary of the BNHS, and Lt Gen Baljit Singh (Retd.), who played a role in promoting an interest in wildlife and conservation in the army. Singh was also a trustee of the WWF-India. One wonders whether this publication really falls in the coffee-table category, for the text is thorough and at the same time, exceptionally engaging.

The book opens with a detailed account of the Indian Armys contribution over the two and one quarter centuries, from 1778 to 2002, penned by Lt Gen Baljit Singh. He chronicles the work of these illustrious army officer-naturalists in India.

The list of army men who followed Hardwicke is illustrious: Capt Sykes, Col RW Burton and his brother Brig Gen RG Burton, Col Fenton, Lt Col ASG Jayakar, Surgeon Major TC Jerdon, whose work on birds and mammals is stupendous, Lt Col AH Mosse, Col Kirtikar, Lt Col SR Tickell, Col Swinhoe, Brig Evans, Col Bingham, Col Sir RN Chopra, who was the only Indian in the army to have been knighted for his work in natural history, Col RSP Bates and Lt Col KG Gharpurey, besides others.

It contains excellent pictures that include paintings taken from T C Jerdons 1846 book, Illustrations of Indian Ornithology, illustrations such as that from Indian Serpents, an 1801 published book by Patrick Russell, and photographs, both black and white and in colour, including those taken by present day naturalists/wildlife photographers.

The first article featured in this collection is by Lt Col K R Kirtikar on the Strychnine tree. A highly poisonous tree, it has its supposed uses as a purgative, and as a curative in fever and even snake bites.

Lt Col L L Fenton, a keen sportsman (shikari), writes on all aspects of the

Kathiawar lion. Even in 1909, when this article was penned, the lions home was limited to the Gir forest. The article describes how the home of the species dwindled due to human-related factors and others, like famine.

A quarter of the 24 articles contained in the book are by Lt Col Richard. W Burton. A fearless sportsman, he wrote over 200 articles on various aspects of natural history. A History of Shikar in India traces the sport right from the pre Mughal period to contemporary times, both species-wise and area-wise. Here, in this book are also featured his article on the wild dog and another on his experiences fishing for the mahseer.

Of great significance is his article Wild Life Preservation: Indias Vanishing Asset (1948). He was the first naturalist to campaign for the preservation of Indian wildlife, and this article here was actually a pamphlet prepared by the army on the dire need for the conservation of the wildlife of the country and was sent to the Indian government.

An insightful and comprehensive article authored by Brig WH Evans is on the butterflies of India. In this 1922 article he writes about collecting butterflies, an activity that has, of course, since been prohibited by the Wildlife (Protection) Act, 1972.

Lt Col AHE Mosses article on the leopard, the panther, is on the methods of sighting it. He also gives graphic descriptions of his personal experiences. The sitting up method refers to sitting up for the animal over either a kill or a live bait. The most usual site for a machan is a leafy tree, though a sheltered rock or a thick bush with a bank behind will sometimes afford an excellent position, he points out.

Bird photographer Lt Col RSP Bates (1942) made quite a pioneering contribution to bird photography in India.

He gives an account of the birds he encounters in the Kazinag Range in Kashmir in June of 1942. Slaty-headed paroquets, yellow-billed magpies, Kashmir rollers, Indian red-breasted flycatchers, and Jerdons hedge-sparrows are only some of those birds.

To Col Frank Wall we are indebted more than to any other man for our knowledge of the Indian snakes, write the books editors. The colonels articles on the cobra (1913) from his book, A Popular Treatise on the Common Indian Snakes and the golden-tree snake (1908) are exhaustive, to say the least.

Now for that one article that made for very captivating reading, even sweet at times. It was, for this reviewer, The Asian Elephant by Lt Col J H Williams, (Elephant Bill, also the eponymous title of the book he authored).

And just to let you into what the article is about, without telling you too much, the author draws the similarity between the elephant and man. I fell in love with this story!

It is an engrossing and inspiring book. When I turned the last page, I wanted to see and converse with the writers. And hear of their passion, the thrill, direct, first hand. I highly recommended this book. 



Army is green | | | Indian Express


----------



## CONNAN

*INDIAN ARMY SHOULD INDUCT MULTI PURPOSE ASSAULT RIFLE LIKE THE ONE BELOW*


----------



## rajgoynar

*Children of the tehreek*


When columns of the Indian Army drove through Srinagar on 7 July, rifles pointed out at the city, it was meant as a show of force; to tell its mutinous population  and those watching elsewhere  just who was really in charge. Disconcertingly for the Indian government, it has had the opposite effect. Alarm bells have been sounding off: the situation in Kashmir is again explosive; the lid looks ready to blow off.

Although the army has for years virtually controlled rural Kashmir, images of grim-faced soldiers on a flag-march in Srinagar carried a different symbolism. For Srinagar has been the exception  the showpiece of normalcy, of a possible return to the bosom of Indias accommodating heart. Typically, the well-publicised entry of the soldiers was followed by a flurry of obtuse clarifications: the army was not taking over Srinagar; this was not a flag-march, only a movement of a convoy; yes, it was a flag-march, but only in the citys periphery. The contradictions seemed to stem from a reluctance to deal with the elephant in the room: after more than 15 years, the army had once again been called out to stem civil unrest in Srinagar.

When the Indian Army was deployed in Kashmir during the 1990s, the rebellion seemed to be fast spinning out of Indias control. Twenty years later, what has changed? There is now a massive investment in a security grid, built with more than 500,000 security personnel and shored up by a formidable intelligence network, said to involve some 100,000 people. The armed militancy, too, has officially been contained. Meanwhile, the exercise of free and fair elections has been carried out to persuade the world that democracy has indeed returned to Kashmir. (Elections certainly delivered the young and telegenic Omar Abdullah as Chief Minister; but about democracy, Kashmiris will be less sanguine. They will recognise it the day the military columns and camps are gone from the valley.)

Yet July was haunted by echoes of the early years of the tehreek, the movement for self-determination. As a brutally imposed lockdown curfew entered its fourth day, there was no safe passage past the paramilitary checkpoints  not for ambulances, not for journalists. For those four days, Srinagars newspapers were not published; local cable channels were restricted to just 10 minutes a day, and still had to make time for official views. SMS services remained blocked the entire month; in some troubled towns, cell-phone services were completely discontinued. But Srinagar still reverberated with slogans every night, amplified from neighbourhood mosques: Hum kya chahte? Azadi! (What do we want? Freedom!) and Go back, India! Go back!

War of perception
The real barometer of the panic in the Indian establishment, though, was not the armys flag march. It was the frantic speed (and dismal quality) of the attempts to obscure the crisis. In place of politics, it was once again left to disinformation to staunch the haemorrhage. At first, the Home Ministry began with the improbable charge that the Pakistan-based Lashkar-e-Toiba was organising and funding stone-throwing on the streets of Srinagar. This was a rather tame accusation for a militant group whose real signature is the ferocity of its attacks, as displayed clearly in the Mumbai strikes of November 2008. The only people who appeared to swallow this line were the loyal television anchors on the national media; but with no real evidence to go on, even they let the mess quietly slide off the table.

Evidence arrived soon enough, when the Home Ministry made available a taped phone conversation between two men described as hardliner separatists. As the audio crackled and hissed, television channels provided translations: There must be some more deaths; 10-15 people must be martyred; You are getting money but not doing enough. Despite the comic-book directness, it sounded like serious business. In the context of such evidence, mainstream television channels began parachuting their star power into Srinagar, and the empty, silent city became the backdrop against which they could stage their own spectacle.

The CNN-IBN correspondent, happily embedded inside an army truck as it made its way through Srinagar, was extolling the impact of the flag march (even as an official was busy denying that there had been any such thing). NDTV provided its usual high-wire balancing act, with Barkha Dutt dredging up the pain on both sides. The grief of the mourning father of 17-year-old Tufail Mattoo, killed when his skull was taken apart by a teargas shell, was weighed against a Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) commandant ruing the damage to his trucks bulletproof windscreen. But such expedient journalism paled before far more damaging hubris. While these national reporters had the run of curfew-bound Srinagar, they omitted to mention that their Srinagar-based colleagues  local, national and even international journalists  had been locked in their homes and offices for three days.

While the spin generated by New Delhi probably has an impact on the middle-class viewer of the mainstream Indian media, it has little effect on people in Kashmir. On the ground, they continue to make sense of their own reality. The inability, or refusal, to comprehend this has become endemic to all arms of the Indian state. An exaggerated, even fluid, notion of reality takes its place, in which perception is everything. This was underlined forcefully in June when the chiefs of the army, navy and air force announced the new Doctrine on Military Psychological Operations, a policy document that aims to create a conducive environment for the armed forces operating in sub-conventional operations such as Kashmir and the Northeast. The doctrine reportedly provides guidelines for activities related to perception management. Manipulating the output of a few dozen newspapers and television channels is certainly hard work, but nothing compared with the much harder task of understanding  perhaps even accommodating  the aspirations of Kashmiris.

Out of touch
The intensity of the crisis did help in one way, though: it forced some candour out of the familiar faces of Kashmiri politics. (These are the visible ones, called up in times of crisis to represent Kashmir on television. The invisible ones were, as usual, already in detention.) Mehbooba Mufti of the Peoples Democratic Party (PDP) admitted on television that mainstream (or pro-India) political parties have lost all credibility, and now have no role to play in stemming the anger in the streets. When asked why politicians were not taking out peace marches, former separatist and now mainstream leader Sajjad Lone bluntly said that all of them ran the risk of being lynched by the people. Meanwhile, all the oxygen was taken up by discussion of the survival of Omar Abdullahs government, something that mattered little to protestors.

Amidst the baying chorus of TV panellists outraged by the gall of stone-pelters, many have forgotten that in 1991 it was precisely such public demonstrations  and civilian casualties at the hands of the CRPF  that finally triggered a full-fledged armed militancy. In recent weeks, Chief Minister Omar Abdullahs language has shown how out of touch he is, joining the talk of miscreants with his comments about frayed tempers and waiting for tempers to cool down. Across the board, this disconnect with the structures of electoral politics helped to put the elections of two years ago in some perspective.

In 2007, I finished a documentary film on Kashmir, which had tried to pull back from the quagmire of everyday events to understand the inchoate sentiment for azadi. Quite by coincidence, the film arrived at the very moment that the constructed normalcy of Kashmir was about ready to be shown off: tourists were flowing in, more than 400,000 people had taken part in the pilgrimage to the Amarnath shrine, and elections were being discussed. Screenings of the documentary in India were often met with raised eyebrows, with people incredulous that such sentiments could survive the weight of the cast-iron security grid  and, of course, the passage of 20 years. Yet things can change in a day, and so they did.

In early summer 2008, isolated protests broke out over the acquisition of land for the Amarnath Shrine Board. This eventually turned into the most formidable upsurge of the past decade, with peaceful demonstrations of up to 20,000 people at a time. The cascading protests carried on for several months before being curbed, but not before more than 60 people lost their lives to the bullets of the security forces. In the summer of 2009, Shopian district was shaken by the rape and murder of two young women; once again, mostly peaceful protests paralysed the valley, and Shopian town was shut down for an unprecedented 47 days. The cycle of street violence in 2010 too began several months ago, with the uncovering of the Machil killings, where soldiers of the Indian Army (including a colonel and a major) were charged with the murder of three civilians, presenting them as militants for the reward money (see accompanying story by Dilnaz Boga). Protests led to the killing of protesters, which has led to more protests, and more killings.

New front
What do Kashmiris want? Most of all, even before azadi, they want justice. As they watched the Indian Army columns moving through Srinagar last month, Kashmiris would have been reminded that the protests this summer started with the Army in the killing fields of Machil. But like the Shopian incident, Machil too has begun to be edged off the burner, and forgotten, as have the hundreds of such killings that civil-society groups have painstakingly tried to resurrect. So, just as elections cannot be confused with democracy in Kashmir, an elected government is no substitute for a working justice system. Meanwhile, the prolonged use of the Public Safety Act, and the dangerous license of the Armed Forces (Special Powers) Act, is slowly wearing thin for the young. This July, as the numbing news of young Kashmiris being shot in street protests started pouring in, Mirwaiz Umar Farooq, the chairman of the All Parties Hurriyat Conference, told the press that the baton of the freedom struggle has now been passed on to the next generation. He could have added that, over twenty years, the baton might also have moved from the armed militancy and the separatists, straight onto the street.

As the taped phone conversation provided by the Home Ministry was being celebrated on TV, in only a few hours a more accurate translation of what was actually an innocuous conversation was burning through the Internet. This phone evidence evaporated under the heat of scrutiny, its effects felt even in Delhi newsrooms. Such a speedy deconstruction of a suspect claim is only the latest in the deeply political use of the Internet by young Kashmiris. These are children of the tehreek, born and brought up in the turmoil of the last two decades. They have not, and probably will not, become armed mujahideen. But thousands are out on the streets, throwing stones, occasionally drawing blood, often taking hits, but in any case successfully paralysing the increasingly bewildered security forces. What armed militant could achieve more?

So will the Internet be the next threat for the Home Ministry? Will they accuse the Hizb-ul-Mujahideen of supporting the Facebook chatter about the intifada in Kashmir? And after that? Already, young Kashmiris on social-networking sites are reporting phone calls from belligerent police officers, threatening them with serious charges including waging war against the state. Reports said that Qazi Rashid, the young mirwaiz of south Kashmir, has been accused of instigating violence and justifying stone-pelting  through Facebook.




Himal Southasian/Children of the tehreek


----------



## rajgoynar

*Indian Army Chiefs confession*



Kashmir is the core issue of conflict between Pakistan and India and has lead to war between them on more than one occasion. After the Indo-Pakistani War of 1971, there had been a long period with relatively few direct armed conflicts involving the military forces of the two neighbors - notwithstanding the efforts of both nations to control the Siachen Glacier by establishing military outposts on the surrounding mountains ridges and the resulting military skirmishes in the 1980s and also fought a Kargil conflict in 1998. In an attempt to defuse the situation, many times both countries agreed for dialogues for Kashmir issue but there was no implementation of these agreements but till now this tension remains the same between Pakistan and India.

But now there is some ambiguity about the status of Kashmir as Indian Army Chief General VK Singh has confessed of failures of the Indian Army in occupied Kashmir. In the first such narration over the years, he said the basic reason behind the flare-up in the Kashmir valley was the failure to build on the gains that had been made by the Indian security forces in the occupied state, this statement is given on 13 July, 2010. On one hand this statement shows that India accepted her wrong head ness over Kashmir but on the other hand this statement degrade the Indian image at international level because India for many decades are trying to annex Kashmir with itself but now all of the sudden India concedes its mistakes regarding Kashmir issue. This change shows that there must be some rationale or strategy of India behind this statement by their army chief. Now its time to analyze that why India is doing so and what will be the implication of this Indian army chiefs statement for Pakistan.

Pakistan and India both have their interests in Kashmir e.g. flow of water from Kashmir which comes in India and Pakistan as well, thats why both countries want to annex Kashmir with themselves. But now India talks about the Kashmir as an independent state perhaps for few reasons. Firstly India is emerging as a regional power but there is some negative image in the world about India due to its wrong head ness over Kashmir, so now perhaps India wants to improve its image in the world by talking about the independency of Kashmir. Secondly India by separating Kashmir will be capable to counter the cross border terrorism and will get rid off from unwanted activities by the infiltrators and freedom fighters in India. Thirdly India also has some interest in Kashmir but at some extent because water flow form Kashmir to India is a major interest for India but India already made dams and stored water for future use, similarly Indian influence will be remained the same on Kashmir even Kashmir becomes independent state so India can afford to loose Kashmir. Fourthly India is emerging power and now its focus on the prosperity and wants to become hegemonic rather than engage in territorial disputes with Kashmir. Similarly the statement of Indian army chief has some implications for Pakistan as well. Firstly Pakistan has more interests in Kashmir as compare to India and secondly Pakistan will never be agree with the independent status of Kashmir because if Pakistan accepts the Kashmir as an independent state then Pakistan will also have to loose its northern part which will be annexed with Kashmir and after loosing the Northern part Pakistan will deprive of trade root because northern part is the major trade root of Pakistan. Secondly Pakistan for water depends on Kashmir because water flows from Kashmir to Pakistan. Thirdly, due to these interests Pakistan will wish to annex Kashmir with herself, in this way India will be free from blame that India dont want to separate Kashmir but all blames will come on Pakistan in the world and its a Indian strategy to put Pakistan at the front because India always try to destabilize Pakistan by some how. Fourthly if Kashmir will become independent then there is a chance that Kashmir would like to make its strong alliances with India as compare to Pakistan because India is a emerging and strong power while Pakistan is a weaker state so threat perceptions for Pakistan is more as compare to India if Kashmir become independent. Its an Indian strategy to destabilize and demoralize Pakistan while talking about the independent status of Kashmir.

About Kashmir issue there is also some role of extra regional powers. US have good alliances with India and in case of Pakistan US are just using Pakistan as a front line for war on terror. USA and India security cooperation is flourishing. US wants India as a hegemonic power over the Muslim world so US support India in every aspects, even US gave India an assistance in the development of nuclear power industry even though India has refused to sign the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty. Similarly US promised to provide security umbrella to India. It is also said that due to US, UN did not resolve Kashmir dispute. So US while preserving its own national interests using India as a tool. In Kashmir issue US yet did not play a positive role but now US wants Kashmir as independent state just to put Pakistan under more pressure and for this purpose US is using India as a tool and assured to preserve Indias interests while providing security umbrella to India. So it can be said that the statement by Indian army chief is a strategy which includes the Indo-US interests to destabilize Pakistan further.

It is concluded that the statement by Indian army chief and his acceptance of mistakes regarding Kashmir issue shows that India has some new strategy against Pakistan while keeping her own interests remains the same. Similarly US also has its role in the formulation of this strategy at some extent perhaps because of the same interests of Indo-US that is to put Pakistan in more problems and to destabilize Pakistan by making Pakistan vulnerable regarding Kashmir dispute. Although Kashmir problem can be resolved through by diplomatic channels and US and UN both can resolve Kashmir dispute or Kashmir issue can be presented in International Court of Justice. But behind every crisis US factor always present. US dont want Pakistan to come out from crises and using India as a tool especially in Kashmir dispute. So it can be said that the statement by Indian army chief is a new strategy by Indo-US against Pakistan.



Indian Army Chiefs confession


----------



## anathema

jha said:


> *Army Floats RFI For Hand-held Target Acquistion Device For Military Intelligence​*



What does this device do exactly in terms of Military intelligence ?


----------



## KEETARP

> Guys,
> I wanted to know where do the Snipers of IA get training.Where is the course held?How many soldiers get trained in an year and in an infantry battalion how many snipers are there.Thanks in advance!



Many thanks for that poster of MCW, 

For your query -

1) IA Snipers get training,course at Belgaum - Infantry School 

2) In an infantry Battalion we have roughly about 20 Snipers ( See this is rough estimate bcoz no of ghatak associated with a IB is about 20-25 . Each of them having Sniper course .)
i think there is no dedicated Sniper force in IA like Israel/Germany as such , all these ghatak commando are trained for Sniper training separately . Any time one can shift to dedi Sniper's role. 
3) We have about 8000-10000 Ghatak commandos , so yeah for 390 IB it comes roughly as 20-25.
4) Not sure how many Soldiers et trained there , ask Indian-Army Sir or Flaming Arrow


----------



## KEETARP

gogbot said:


> *Whoa*
> 
> How is it no one took a picture of that board.
> 
> *Look behind the Gun guys , you can clearly see the F-INSAS systems , including the gun. Which appears to have
> *bullpup design
> *Under Barrel grenade launcher
> *Standard Scope sights
> *laser range finder*
> 
> kudos to Prateek for spotting it.
> 
> it also clearly shows that the gun is being developed by
> 
> *Armament Research & Development Establishment (ARDE)
> 
> 
> 
> *High Energy Materials Research Laboratory (HEMRL)
> 
> 
> 
> *Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL)



Yup , people in IA would be proud of using this Gun . 
Really impressive design and with LRF+UBG , it must be the Packing punch of F-INSAS


----------



## KEETARP

anathema said:


> What does this device do exactly in terms of Military intelligence ?



Hi , Anathema 
Don't get confused by this pic , its a Micro Thermal imager (thermal binocular like ).

Indian Army version for Hand-held Target Acquistion Device would be bigger than this and will have much more in-built capabilities . 
plus it will have a stand/Mounter 

For your query - How Military intelligence ???

Well these hand-held devices apart from target designation can do excellent surveillance . 
So what Indian army needs is device that can give -
Day and night view of the desired area , 
including capturing/ storing/transferring of data to include video, 
still photographs and graphic image to specified location. 

I think you can figure out now with how ISR 

As per RFI - 

Thermal Imger
Day Channel
GPS device
Laser Range Finder 
Digital Magnetic Compass
Inclinometer 

should be part of this device . 

*I posted* a similar news item on this months back for *Air-Force* 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-...s-rfi-60-man-portable-target-designators.html

See that pic which i posted in that news . 
Something like that - but small enough to fit easily .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flanker143

Indian Army Says Its New Artillery Chief "Spearheaded Artillery Modernisation". Well, Now For His Real Test.

A press release today introducing the Army's new Director General Artillery, said the officer in question, Lt Gen Vinod Nayanar (Left in photo) "Spearheaded the modernization of Artillery and was instrumental in given impetus to several acquisition (sic) of new generation equipment." It's only too well known just how cursed and decrepit India's artillery modernisation plan has been since the late 1980s, with absolutely no induction of new field artillery and ad hoc upgrades of select existing gun batteries. Not entirely sure what fantastic modernisation the new Lt Gen has "spearheaded", but he sure has his task cut out. And in typically grandiose style, it's called Artillery Vision 2027, a 17-year rationalisation plan that was formulated under former Army chief Gen Deepak Kapoor, a gunner himself.

Lt Gen Nayanar has an unenviable task ahead of him, and it was summed up well by the man he replaces, Lt Gen KR Rao, in a speech in May: "*The induction of 155mm/52 Cal guns, Ultra Light Howitzer, Wheeled and Tracked SP guns are not following the desired pace.* But, are we not late vis-à-vis other modern Artilleries? Take example of Smerch that has been in service in Russia since 1990 and we are still inducting it in our Army. *The so called modern weapons are, infact, already in the process of replacement in developed countries, whereas we, in some cases are still working on the road map. Such a state is disturbing and most unwarranted, and merits urgent rectification."*

Lt Gen Nayanar faces an obtuse political system that will not listen to operational logic or reason. In many ways, he has the Army's worst job. What he does have is a straight-talking Chief, who has the guts to speak his mind and look directly at the interests of his men. Let's hope both men emerge stronger than all of their predecessors. Our gunners deserve that.


----------



## soaringphnx

*Major in possession of secret files to face CoI​*

The Army has ordered a court of inquiry (CoI) against the major posted in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands, who had stored over 2,000 classified and sensitive documents on his personal computer which was "hacked'' from across the border earlier this year.

Though some files on Major Santanu Dey's computer were accessed by Pakistan's ISI, a joint probe by the Military Intelligence (MI) and National Investigation Agency (NIA) has given the officer himself a clean chit as far as espionage charges against him were concerned.

The Army CoI, however, has been instituted to probe how Major Dey was in the "unauthorised'' possession of so many secret documents, normally handled by much senior officers, and why he violated cyber-security guidelines, which expressly prohibit such files from being stored on a computer with internet connectivity.

Belonging to 21 Bihar Regiment battalion working under the 108 infantry brigade deployed in the tri-Service command in the archipelago, Major Dey was extensively questioned by security and intelligence agencies before he was allowed to rejoin his unit. His computer was also examined by the Hyderabad-based Central Forensic Science Laboratory (CFSL).

The Indian authorities were alerted about the security breach by the US in April after some intercepts showed the picture of a brigadier, on a training course in the US, being dispatched to Pakistan from the computer of a user based in the A&N Islands.

This, of course, is not the first time officers have been found guilty of being negligent in handling classified documents. In recent times, for instance, even a colonel has been court-martialled for negligence in handling documents with crucial operational details about the Tezpur-based 4 Corps, which eventually reached the Pakistan high commission in New Delhi.

China, too, has made cyber-warfare one of its topmost military priorities, with Chinese hackers regularly breaking into sensitive computer networks in India, apart from those of countries like US, UK and Germany.

Incidentally, around a dozen armed forces personnel have been convicted and dismissed from service after they were found guilty of espionage in the last three-four years.


----------



## soaringphnx

*DRDO's Combat Vehicle Development Unit
*​
The Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVR&DE) is working overtime to supply a range of frontline hardware to the Army.

The unit at Avadi, on the outskirts of Chennai, tasked with the design, development and testing of tracked combat vehicles and specialised tracked vehicles, has several projects in hand. Apart from the focus on Arjun Main Battle Tank (MBT) Mark II, it is also designing and developing the state-of-art futuristic main battle tank (FMBT), which is expected to cater to the requirements of the Army. "The Army expects the FMBT to be ready by 2020," CVR&DE director P Sivakumar told TOI recently. The unit is one of the 52 research units of the Defence Research & Development Organisation (DR&DO) in the country and the only one in Tamil Nadu.

Mobile platforms for missiles is another arena where its expertise is sought. For nearly a decade, it has supplied these platforms for missiles, including Akash, Prithivi and Trishul, and is presently developing several more.

Casualties are inevitable in battle and the CVR&DE's armoured ambulances come in handy. Equipped with airconditioning and heating facilities, it is designed for speedy evacuation of casualties and has excellent mobility for operation in various terrain. Another piece of equipment is the Carrier Command Post Tracked BMP-II (CCPT), designed to function as a self-propelled (SP) artillery command post. It affords nuclear, biological and chemical protection and protection against small arms. "We recently got an order for 50 CCPTs, each costing around Rs 3-4 crore," Sivakumar added.



The CVR&DE's dream project, at the conception stage, is the Unmanned Track Vehicle (UTV) through the tele-operated method the improved version is the automatic method. It is based on a wheeled vehicle platform comprising a pilot system unit and two units for surveillance. The UTVs, mainly for surveillance and detection of mines, include remote operations on wirless LAN (land area network), vision systems and robotic manipulator. A miniature model with a range of five km has been developed and will be operated with a GIS-based auto vehicle tracking system.



Bifurcated from the Ahmednagar-based Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (VR&DE) and formed as an independent laboratory in 1976, the CVR&DE has come a long way. Over the years, it has not only catered to the Army's needs but also supplied to the other services, especially the air force. It has designed aircraft subsystems, mainly related to the engine and hydraulics. For the Light Combat Aircraft (LAC), it has developed 10 prototypes of the secondary gear boxes and is conducting user trials. It expects orders for production soon.



The unit with a present strength of 1,300 employees, including 290 scientists, is credited with designing and developing some of the best military hardware in the world. Among them are the Arjun Main Battle Tank (MBT) Mark I and Mark II, Ex-Tank (Experimental tank) and Combat Improved (CI) Ajeya Mark I, indigenously-developed T-72 tank with an advanced fire control system and high mobility. It is currently the mainstay of the armoured corps.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

PRATEEK said:


> Many thanks for that poster of MCW,
> 
> For your query -
> 
> 1) IA Snipers get training,course at Belgaum - Infantry School
> 
> 2) In an infantry Battalion we have roughly about 20 Snipers ( See this is rough estimate bcoz no of ghatak associated with a IB is about 20-25 . Each of them having Sniper course .)
> i think there is no dedicated Sniper force in IA like Israel/Germany as such , all these ghatak commando are trained for Sniper training separately . Any time one can shift to dedi Sniper's role.
> 3) We have about 8000-10000 Ghatak commandos , so yeah for 390 IB it comes roughly as 20-25.
> 4) Not sure how many Soldiers et trained there , ask Indian-Army Sir or Flaming Arrow



Thanks for replying sir.

The school in Belgaum is a commando school and not a Sniper school and if the Ghataks are doing Snipers job then common sense only doubts how effective they might be...coz a sniper is a sniper..there are some special skills which a sniper requires.

Secondly sir...all twenty Ghataks cannot be a Sniper at a time..like in a QRT which is of 40 men or 60 men there is 1 or max 2 sniper...so actually sir i doubt if there might be 20 snipers at a given time in a battalion.

From your reply what i gathered is that:-
1.There is no DEDICATED Sniper school.
2.No one really knows how many Snipers operate in a battalion.
3.And from the above two points i doubt if the Officers of the IA use the Sniper to full effect.

PRATEEK sir...can you tell me what is the role of a Sniper in a IA infantry battalion.


----------



## KEETARP

> Thanks for replying sir.
> 
> The school in Belgaum is a commando school and not a Sniper school and if the Ghataks are doing Snipers job then common sense only doubts how effective they might be...coz a sniper is a sniper..there are some special skills which a sniper requires.
> 
> Secondly sir...all twenty Ghataks cannot be a Sniper at a time..like in a QRT which is of 40 men or 60 men there is 1 or max 2 sniper...so actually sir i doubt if there might be 20 snipers at a given time in a battalion.
> 
> From your reply what i gathered is that:-
> 1.There is no DEDICATED Sniper school.
> 2.No one really knows how many Snipers operate in a battalion.
> 3.And from the above two points i doubt if the Officers of the IA use the Sniper to full effect.
> 
> PRATEEK sir...can you tell me what is the role of a Sniper in a IA infantry battalion.



Your three points are absolutely correct 

Strange , but that is - There is no dedicated Sniper Training Academy or dedicated Sniper Force 
Indian military doctrine doesn't employ snipers .
Our thought process has always been of the conventional view of battle (and terrain) prevailing within the IA . But gradually idea is getting to use Snipers as an asset . 



> The school in Belgaum is a commando school and not a Sniper school and if the Ghataks are doing Snipers job then common sense only *doubts* how effective they might be...coz a sniper is a sniper..there are some special skills which a sniper requires.



I never said Sniper training school , i said Infantry school .
But Belgaum training does involve a Sniper course for all Ghataks . 
And these SP commandos do form part of every IB .
yeah doubt is natural but they are damn good at Sniping 

The Telegraph - Calcutta : Nation
Nice article , try to go through 4th last para . 



> Secondly sir...all twenty Ghataks cannot be a Sniper at a time..like in a QRT which is of 40 men or 60 men there is 1 or max 2 sniper...so actually sir i doubt if there might be 20 snipers at a given time in a battalion.



No you get wrong side , I never meant 20 Snipers . 
I meant all 20 Ghataks have Sniper training . 
At a time only 2 operate as 2 men to a team who remain a team as long as circumstances permit - One as Spotter and a shooter



> PRATEEK sir...can you tell me what is the role of a Sniper in a IA infantry battalion.



Well Snipers act as true Force --multipliers , 
They do provide accurate, discriminatory, long-range small-arms fire power against a Long-range target hindered by location 
visibility; 
security and 
stealth requirements 
+plus avoidance of collateral damage 
controlled intensity of conflict 
or rules of engagement. 

what we missed earlier was snipers were considered more of a designated marksmen than a*stand-alone* strategic assets to deny freedom of movement to the enemy . 
Snipers bcoz of stealth/camo can act as strategic Reco asset , this is why some of best snipers come from special forces units as they know how to operate with stealth.

For a scenario - 
In Kashmir - Sniper teams are nearly always deployed during raids on terrorist hideouts and sometimes during cordon-and-search ops .

For rest - As I said I am not from Infantry so Flaming Arrow or Indian Army sir would be best person to ask these questions .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

I expect this has been posted befor..

DLS for 2007 | DLS for 2008



Gurkha Soldier Arrested For Battlefield Bravery 
by James Dunnigan
August 1, 2010
In Afghanistan, a British Gurkha is facing court martial for beheading a dead Taliban gunman. The trouble began when the accused Gurkha's unit had been sent in pursuit of a group of Taliban believed to contain a local Taliban leader. When the Gurkhas caught up with the Taliban, a gun battle broke out and several of the enemy were killed. The Gurkhas were ordered to retrieve the bodies of the dead Taliban, to see if one of them was the wanted leader. But the Gurkhas were still under heavy fire, and the Gurkha who reached one body realized he could not drag it away without getting shot. Thinking fast, he cut off the dead Taliban's head and scampered away to safety. When senior British commanders heard of this, they had the Gurkha arrested (and sent back to Britain for trial), and apologized to the family of the dead Taliban. The head was returned, so that the entire body (as required by Islamic law) could be buried. The British are very sensitive about further angering pro-Taliban Afghans, and go out of their way to collect all body parts of dead Taliban (especially those hit with bombs), so that the body can be buried according to Islamic law. The Taliban use accusations of Western troops disrespecting Islam as a major part of their propaganda efforts. When there are no real cases of such disrespect, which is usually the case, they make it up. 
As far as beheading goes, the Taliban often do that on living victims, which even horrifies most Afghans. The Gurkhas also horrify most Afghans, as Gurkhas have been fighting Afghans for centuries, in the service of Britain or Indian princes. Gurkhas, who tend to be Hindus, featured prominently in an Indian effort to stop Moslem armies from entering India 1,300 years ago, and pushing the ******* out of Kandahar (which was then an Indian border town). 

Gurkhas are tribal people (of Tibetan and Mongol origin) from the mountains of Nepal, and have interacted, and intermarried, with Indians for thousands of years. Britain fought a war with the Gurkha kingdom two centuries ago, and found them such formidable opponents that they began hiring them as mercenaries, and continue to do so. India has even more Gurkha mercenaries than Britain, and Gurkhas are popular security operatives worldwide. Most Afghans are somewhat amused at the British punishing a Gurkha for simply doing what Gurkhas have been doing to Afghans for a long, long time.


----------



## flanker143

*DRDO to Enter into Artillery Projects*

India Defence Online, New Delhi &#8212; The international acquisition of the 155mm towed gun for the Indian Army has taken a new turn since the state-owned Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has decided to make the gun indigenously.

According to sources, the DRDO is confident of developing the 155mm towed gun at its Armament Research & Development Establishment (ARDE) laboratory in Pune. *The DRDO feels that partnering with local giants in India can successfully create the 155mm towed gun for the Indian Army.*

The saga of the procurement of the 155mm towed gun has been going on for eight years with no concrete breakthrough. *The Defence Minister has already been told to blacklist Singapore Technologies Kinetics (STK), Germany&#8217;s Rheinmetall, Israel Military Industries (IMI) and another Israeli company, Soltam*.

All the aforementioned firms were involved in various stages of procurement of the 155mm towed gun.* The South African Denel was already blacklisted earlier, leaving only the BAE Systems FH-77B-05 howitzer, which is another version of the controversial Bofors gun. India is not keen on procuring the 155mm towed gun on a single-vendor basis.*

With the international procurement plagued with controversies, an indigenously developed 155mm towed gun can be a good option for India. In fact, the Indian Army was inquired a decade ago for this project* but DRDO was not facilitated with the details of its requirement*. *Now, the Indian Army has made a turnaround and feels that an indigenous version can become a reality instead of an international one.*

According to ARDE, a 155mm gun requires high-class manufacturing and* the potential of Indian majors like Bharat Forge and Larsen & Toubro can be used.* In addition,* the expertise of ARDE in developing small arms, guns, howitzers, and rockets will come handy*. With the required input from the private sector and DRDO laboratories, *ARDE can deliver world-class 155mm towed gun in three to four years.*

*Apparently, the preliminary work on this project is already started*. As per the plan, the Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory in Hyderabad would develop special alloys and materials for the gun, ammunition would be tested at the Proof and Experimental Establishment in Orissa and warheads would be tested at the Terminal Ballistics Research Laboratory in Chandigarh.

The original contract for procuring 155 mm towed guns was worth an estimated $2 billion for which the international vendors were in the fray. The project aimed at buying 400 towed guns off the shelf and building 1,180 in India from transferred technology.



As for the DRDO&#8217;s famous laboratory ARDE, it has had a long history of supplying guns and artillery to the Indian Army and its capabilities include development of the Pinaka multi-barrelled rocket launcher, 120-mm gun for the &#8220;Arjun&#8221; Main Battle Tank and the upgradation of the Indian Army&#8217;s 130mm gun to 155-mm

*very sorry if it is a re post .....*


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

hey guys, do you think India would buy F35?


----------



## hellofriends

^^^^ i don't think so....


----------



## flanker143

*Retd Lt Gen faces court martial for ration scam*

New Delhi: Days after the Comptroller and Auditor General of India (CAG) reported that soldiers in Siachen were served food unfit for consumption, a retired senior Army officer has been taken into custody for his alleged involvement in the scam.
Retd Lt Gen SK Sahni is accused of involvement in meat and dry rations scam for troops in Siachen. On Thursday, he was brought to Indian Army's Western Command Headquarters. He will face a court martial starting Friday this week for his alleged role in irregularities in procuring meat and dry rations for troops in Siachen and other high altitude areas.
*The CAG report which was tabled in the Parliament on Tuesday says that soldiers were supplied wheat, rice, pulses and edible oil 28 months past their expiry date.* The auditor has also found a serious lack of competition in filing of tenders for the purchase of ration. In fact, it points out that a single vendor bagged contracts for more than 36 per cent of the purchases.

It also says that about-to-expire food items were bought at cheaper rates by contractors and then supplied to army units.
The Army Supply Corps (ASC) spends Rs 1,440 crore every year on rations. It is reported that rations worth Rs 1.92 crore were untraceable in Northern Command as of March 2008.
*However, speaking to CNN-IBN, Lt Gen Sahni challenged the Army to prove the allegations.*
"The charges against me are fake they pertain to procedural aspects and not to ration. I am ready to face any punishment if charges are proved against me. I can challenge Army's decision but I am innocent," said Sahni.
*Retd Lt Gen Sahni, a former director general of the ASC, is the highest-ranking officer in the defence services till now to face a court martial for his alleged involvement in a corruption case.*
He was attached to the Jalandhar-based 11 Corps for the Summary of Evidence (SoE), which was completed on July 10 and after it recommended to continue disciplinary action against him, orders for his General Court Martial (GCM) were issued by the authorities concerned, Army sources said.
A Court of Inquiry constituted in 2005 had recommended disciplinary action against him in the case. Sahni retired from the Army a year after the inquiry was instituted against him. *The officer was also charged for procuring poor quality pulses for troops posted under the Northern Command in Jammu and Kashmir.*


----------



## flanker143

self delete


----------



## flanker143

i have one ques guys ...... will the changes and improvements in mk2 version can be made in mk1 version to bring the 248 mk1 tanks to mk2 standard....

or

can the 248 mk1 tanks be upgraded to mk2 ??
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
arjun was not ordered earlier bcoz then its performance wasn't satisfactory(or as it was shown or made to show)----so t90 was ordered in bulk (i seriously feel a lot of corruption behind this bcoz army was reluctant to conduct trials until huge order for t 90 was placed)

when arjun beat-ed t 90 in trial even then only 248 were ordered bcoz huge order for t 90 was already placed and arjun mk2 was coming to picture....

and now when drdo is developing arjun mk2..... army now wants fmbt from drdo in a very tight time frame...

i seriously feel that that this fmbt requirement of army wud again kill arjun mk2....

i feel that mk2 and fmbt development project should be combined .... with this i mean that we should develop technologies that evolves the arjun into a tank (mk2)that fullfills the (feasible)fmbt requirement of army...

feel free to comment .......


----------



## sudhir007

Jawan meets his miracle daughter

The two-and-half year-old miracle baby of the Leh cloudburst who survived slush and boulders has been reunited with her father. Deldan Anjmo was found floating in the water by the jawans with her eyes and mouth full of slush early on last Friday.

It was later during the day that the Army got to know from a local that her mother Tsering Dolma also survived the ordeal and was being treated at a makeshift hospital set-up by the ITBP.

Deldan was reunited with her mother late in the night. Tsering Dolma was not able to speak and it was only on Saturday afternoon that she told the doctors that her husband is an Army jawan named Tsering Dorjey posted in Siachen.

Messages were quickly transmitted and within time, Dorjey was given the message that all is well with his family.

&#8220;When I heard about the news, I was worried about my family as they stayed in Choglamsar which is the worst affected. After being told that they are in the Army hospital, all I wanted was to get back and hold my girl in my arms,&#8221; Dorjey said.

Sitting in the hospital besides his wife and holding Deldan in his lap, Dorjay said, &#8220;My love for the Army has increased since they saved my family at a time when I could not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flanker143

DRDO

hey guys found it on drdo site .......... luks like abhay is not dead ......


----------



## rajgoynar

*Army suffers as govt delays big gun buy*



BANGALORE: The Indian Armys urgent request for the 155-millimetre towed guns could take some more time to be fulfilled, with the Ministry of Defence (MoD) issuing a fresh tender for the procurement of the same.

The current Request for Information (RFI), issued on July 23, is the latest bid by the government to buy almost 1,600 guns for the countrys military, effectively canceling the earlier tender.

The previous tender, which was for 1580 units, called for 400 units to be purchased off the shelf and the rest 1180, to be license-produced in India by the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) after transfer of technology

BAe Systems, Europes largest defence contractor, and one of the front-runners to land the lucrative contract has not confirmed its participation in the new tender.

BAe Systems are looking at the documents, but have not yet decided how to proceed, BAe spokesman Guy Douglas told the ET over the phone.

The Army has, time and again, underlined its pressing need for the guns, and has pointed to the acquisition as a vital cog in the ongoing modernisation of its dwindling and largely obsolete artillery systems.

Industry analysts say that the scrapping of the last tender could lead to a delay of 3 to 5 years in procuring the guns. Since the Kargil War, several guns have landed up on the obsolescence list. The 155-millimeter howitzer was expected to replace guns of lesser calibre. What this amounts to, is that a number of them will remain in service, wellbeyond their shelf life, Brig. Gurmeet Kanwal, director of the New Delhi-based think tank Centre for Land Warfare Studies. The MoDs primary reason for canceling the tender was the fact that several contenders were blacklisted resulting in the presence of only one vendor in the race, an unacceptable situation for such a process.

In June, the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) had recommended the blacklisting of six defence contractors, including Singapore Technologies Kinetics, which had entered its FH-2000 towed howitzer in the tender.

The defence vendor was allowed to participate in the field trials, despite coming under a cloud, but was unable to test its gun, the FH-2000, after citing fears of damage during transit.

Over the last 25 years, the entire process of procuring the guns has been marked with a distinct sense of scandal. Furthermore, the decision not to award the contract to BAe, the maker of the politically sensitive Bofors gun has been criticised.

The Bofors ghost has to be wiped out. Every successive government, since then, has been apprehensive, fueled by the thought of being tainted, Deba Mohanty, senior fellow at the Observer Research Foundation, said.

The Bofors scandal of the 1980s led to the downfall of the ruling Congress Party, after then-Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi and several associates were accused of receiving kickbacks from Bofors AB for winning the bid to supply the countrys military with 155-millimetre howitzers. Separately, the disconnect between the main players - the armed forces, MoD and the political executive has played a major role in creating procedural problems.

The Army has been impacted in an extremely negative way. An integral part of the modernisation process has been stalled . Landbased armament modernisation forms a major part of the process, and that is exactly what has been hit, Mohanty pointed out.

The MoD-sanctioned artillery modernisation plan is an ambitious strategy to equip the countrys military with the latest land-based armaments, with the government looking to spend about 18,500 crores across multiple tenders.




Army suffers as govt delays big gun buy - Politics/Nation - News - The Economic Times


----------



## flanker143

*BEL to Build PNVDs Through ToT*

India Defence Online, New Delhi&#8211; The Indian Defence Minister A K Antony announced in parliament on August 18th that Bharat Electronics Limited issued a Request for Proposal (RFP) in December 2006 to Vendors, for the procurement of 30,634 Image Intensifier based Passive Night Vision Devices (PNVD) with Transfer of Technology (ToT).

After completion of technical evaluation of the bids received from various Vendors, the sample PNVDs of technically qualified Vendors have been field evaluated by Users (Indian Army). The evaluation of sample Image Intensifier Tubes has been completed by the Directorate General Quality Assurance (DGQA), Ministry of Defence. The procurement of Image Intensifier Tubes has been discussed in the Ministry and a decision has been made to continue with the procurement of Image Intensifier Tubes.

The ToT agreement against this requirement in the event of acceptance of offered PNVDs/I.I. Tubes will enable the manufacture and supply of PNVDs with Higher specification Image Intensifier Tubes.


----------



## rajgoynar

*Pakistani, Indian troops battle on Kashmir border*



Pakistani and Indian troops fired mortars at one another on the Line of Control (LoC) in Jammu and Kashmir early Thursday in one of the biggest breaches of their seven-year ceasefire but no one was injured. By dawn, the border was calm again.

Officials accused the Pakistan Army of firing heavy machine guns and volleys of mortars at three Indian posts in Poonch district in the Jammu region, forcing the Indians to retaliate.

The firing took place at Kranti, Ghoda and Kirpan posts in Mendhar area in Poonch, 230 km from Jammu, the winter capital of the state.

'The firing started around 12.30 a.m. and lasted for more than three hours,' an army source told IANS. 'The Indian side retaliated,' the source added.

Officials said no one was injured on the Indian state despite the intensity of the gun battles and mortar firing.

The Indian Army is expected to take up the matter with its Pakistani counterparts.

Although there have been recurring instances of ceasefire violations, always blamed by India on the Pakistanis, the Thursday battle was intense because of the use of mortars.

Indian sources say there is a clear attempt by Pakistan to raise the temperatures on the LoC, which divides disputed Jammu and Kashmir between the two countries, at time of massive street protests and civilian deaths in the Kashmir Valley.

The military wants the army headquarters in New Delhi to take up the matter at the highest level with Pakistan.

The ceasefire on LoC came into force in November 2003 when the Indian and Pakistani armies agreed to put an end to daily exchanges of fire on both the LoC and the international border.

The ceasefire has mostly held, giving much needed respite to both the armies.

India and Pakistan have fought three major wars, mostly over Jammu and Kashmir. While Islamabad holds the northern third of the Himalayan state, New Delhi controls the southern two-third. 



Pakistani, Indian troops battle on Kashmir border


----------



## Dash

rajgoynar said:


> *Pakistani, Indian troops battle on Kashmir border*
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani and Indian troops fired mortars at one another on the Line of Control (LoC) in Jammu and Kashmir early Thursday in one of the biggest breaches of their seven-year ceasefire but no one was injured. By dawn, the border was calm again.
> 
> Officials accused the Pakistan Army of firing heavy machine guns and volleys of mortars at three Indian posts in Poonch district in the Jammu region, forcing the Indians to retaliate.
> 
> The firing took place at Kranti, Ghoda and Kirpan posts in Mendhar area in Poonch, 230 km from Jammu, the winter capital of the state.
> 
> 'The firing started around 12.30 a.m. and lasted for more than three hours,' an army source told IANS. 'The Indian side retaliated,' the source added.
> 
> Officials said no one was injured on the Indian state despite the intensity of the gun battles and mortar firing.
> 
> The Indian Army is expected to take up the matter with its Pakistani counterparts.
> 
> Although there have been recurring instances of ceasefire violations, always blamed by India on the Pakistanis, the Thursday battle was intense because of the use of mortars.
> 
> Indian sources say there is a clear attempt by Pakistan to raise the temperatures on the LoC, which divides disputed Jammu and Kashmir between the two countries, at time of massive street protests and civilian deaths in the Kashmir Valley.
> 
> The military wants the army headquarters in New Delhi to take up the matter at the highest level with Pakistan.
> 
> The ceasefire on LoC came into force in November 2003 when the Indian and Pakistani armies agreed to put an end to daily exchanges of fire on both the LoC and the international border.
> 
> The ceasefire has mostly held, giving much needed respite to both the armies.
> 
> India and Pakistan have fought three major wars, mostly over Jammu and Kashmir. While Islamabad holds the northern third of the Himalayan state, New Delhi controls the southern two-third.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani, Indian troops battle on Kashmir border


Now who wants peblicite in Kashmir????......
I am saying these are a part of a plan!!....


----------



## az.ay

*Indian Army officer's bail plea in terror blast case lashed out*

The Supreme Court on Friday issued a notice to Maharashtra government on Malegaon blast accused Lt Col Prasad Srikant Purohits petition seeking interim bail and challenging his prosecution under stringent Maharashtra Control of Organised Crime Act (MCOCA).

The accused, a serving Lt Colonel, was arrested by the Ant-Terrorism Squad (ATS) of Maharashtra police for his alleged role in the 2008 Malegaon blasts that claimed six lives.

The army officer, who was in the military intelligence, was arrested by the ATS in November 2008 on suspicion of masterminding the Malegaon terror blast along with other accused Sadhvi Prayag Thakur and four others.

ATS had also arrested retired Army officer Major Ramesh Upadhyay, who along with Thakur, was said to be a member of right wing Hindu group Abhinav Bharat.

Purohit, in his petition, had sought interim bail on the ground that he was languishing in jail for the past 18 months and it would take considerable time for the trial to conclude.

He challenged the judgement of the Bombay High Court, which had recently upheld the governments decision to invoke the MCOCA against him.

According to Purohit, the High Court had erred in upholding the provision against him even though a special MCOCA court had earlier quashed the charges under the Special Act while upholding the charges framed under various provisions of IPC.

Purhoits petition claimed that to invoke MCOCA there has to be substantial information about his antecedents. As there was no previous criminal case against him, MCOCA cannot be invoked, he contended.

-via Hindustan Times.


----------



## redpearl75

*International industry unites, calls on India to reform offset policies*

Defence industry associations across North America and Europe will send a jointly signed letter to the Indian Ministry of Defence (MoD) early next month outlining proposals to overcome what they view as excessive bureaucracy that is stifling defence trade.

The letter will focus on defence companies' frustrations with existing offset policies and make a number of recommendations that industry bodies hope the MoD will include in a revision of the offset policy planned for next year.

Cosignatories of the letter include the Aerospace Industries Association in the United States; the Washington, DC-based US-India Business Council; the UK's ADS (AeroSpace Defense Security); the German Aerospace Industries Association (BDLI); France's Groupement des Industries Fran&#231;aises A&#233;ronautiques et Spatiales; and the Aerospace Industries Association of Canada.

Confirming the development to Jane's on 19 August, Brinley Salzmann, the director of overseas and exports at ADS, said the letter is a result of international defence industries' desire for a "workable offset policy in India that makes commercial sense for the overseas obligors and also generates value and benefits for Indian industry."

Salzmann said a particular focus of the letter is a request to the MoD that it establish a dedicated body that has authority to make key decisions on how vendors fulfil offset obligations.

Salzmann added that such an agency would address the high level of bureaucracy that has been identified by international defence industries as one of the biggest challenges in doing business in India.

He did not reveal full details of the letter's content, but said: "It will be along the lines of the need for a simplification of the system to try to generate an entity that has the authority to make decisions."

Sounds good to me.....


----------



## redpearl75

Guys, found this while going through the Jane's site: http://www.hesco.com/raid/

Check it out... Looks too good....


----------



## rajgoynar

*Captain, caught selling army's diesel, grilled by CBI *




An Indian Army officer, allegedly caught selling diesel from the army's stocks in Himachal Pradesh, was interrogated by the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) here Monday, a CBI official said here.

'Captain Vikalp Purohit appeared in the office of the CBI in the evening. We questioned him for some time and asked him to again appear in the office tomorrow (Tuesday),' CBI Superintendent of Police R. Upasak told IANS.

Purohit was summoned Sunday but he didn't turn up.

Purohit of the General Reserve Engineering Force, a wing of the Border Roads Organisation (BRO), was posted at Koksar in Lahaul and Spiti district and caught Friday by a team of CBI sleuths who posed as decoy customers.

The diesel was meant for the BRO's Project Deepak, which maintains a 222-km stretch between Manali and Sarchu, part of the 475-km Manali-Leh National Highway-21.

Upasak said the accused was trapped by two decoy customers, who projected themselves as contractors of the public works department. They entered into negotiations with the accused regarding bulk purchase of fuel. They also bargained the price and later caught him.

The CBI team was on lookout for army officials who were allegedly selling diesel meant for the forces in the open market.

Another CBI official investigating the case said all records of diesel supplies and consumption by the BRO have been sought for verification.

'Only after going through inventory records, we will be able to comment on how large the racket is or involvement of any other official,' he added.

A. Chattopadhya, joint director (Personnel), Project Deepak, told IANS: 'We have informed the higher authorities about the incident.'

However, the CBI has so far not registered any case against Captain Purohit. 






Captain, caught selling army's diesel, grilled by CBI


----------



## rajgoynar

*Hundreds of young men line up for army recruitment in Tripura*




Hundreds of aspirants turned up at a recruitment camp organised by the Assam Rifles here on Monday.

The Indian Army held the recruitment camp to create awareness among the youngsters and choose able-bodied candidates whose representation in the armed forces is very few.

The youngsters were quite enthusiastic about enrolment in the army and many among them had come from other neighbouring states too.

"I have come here to join the Indian Army, and I want to do something for the country and my family," said Adhir Khera.

The Indian Army has given relaxation to the candidates in terms of height and has set up a special pre-recruitment training for the tribal youths. (ANI)




Hundreds of young men line up for army recruitment in Tripura


----------



## sudhir007

Tarmak007 -- An Indian Defence Blog With A Difference: Kapil paaji da jawab nahin!







Honorary Lt Col Kapil Dev of the Territorial Army, will participate by being the Chief Guest here in Delhi tomorrow in the Indian Army--Territorial Army's plantation drive to create an awareness among the general public about environment. Around a 2500 trees/plants will be planted in the Delhi-based 132 Ecological TA--Rajput Regiment, also organised by the same battalion, and funded by the Delhi Government. Its a drive to plant trees throughout India. NGOs along with NCC cadets are expected to participate, and there are CRPF volunteers also.


----------



## RPK

Modernisation of T-72 Tanks Vis-a-Vis Arjun Tanks 
The Army follows a philosophy of having a mix of legacy equipment, equipment with matured technology and state-of-the-art equipment. T-72 tank is not an antiquated equipment. Therefore, the Army intends to retrofit/upgrade these tanks to enhance their mission reliability and life expectancy. 

Orders for 124 Main Battle Tank (MBT) Arjun have already been placed on the Heavy Vehicles Factory, Avadi. As on date, 85 MBT Arjun Tanks have been issued to the Army. Keeping in view the production capacity for MBT Arjun Tanks and strategic considerations, the Government is also exercising the option for modernising T-72 tanks instead of total replacement of these tanks on completion of their life span. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written reply to Shri MV Mysura Reddy in Rajya Sabha today. 

Press Information Bureau English Releases


----------



## RPK

Opening of New Campus by DFRL 
The Defence Food Research Laboratory (DFRL) has decided to open a new campus at Hebbal which is about 18 km away from its main campus located at Sriddartha Nagar, Mysore. A sum of Rs. 17 crore has been allocated towards development of new campus. 

DFRL has developed energy capsules for Defence Forces at the request of 102 Infantry Brigade, 14 Corps. This honey based capsule has natural medicinal properties, 12 months shelf life, it provides 108 Kcal per 30 gm, and it is ready to eat. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written reply to Shri P Rajeeve in Rajya Sabha today. 

DM / RAJ 
Press Information Bureau English Releases


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Army chief on visit to Australia :: Brahmand.com

NEW DELHI (PTI): Army Chief General V K Singh is on a four-day visit to Australia seeking to boost defence cooperation between the two countries.

The Army Chief, who left on Monday, will hold talks with Australian Defence Secretary Ian Watt and its Chief of Defence Forces Air Chief Marshal Angus Houston.

The Indian Army Chief's visit to Canberra comes a month after Pakistani Army chief General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani had visited for a security dialogue there.

He will also hold talks with his Australian counterpart Lt Gen Ken Gillespie.

Singh will also visit various training institutions, service headquarters and operational units.

India and Australia share common interests in spheres of maritime security, counter terrorism, disarmament, non-proliferation, peacekeeping and disaster management and are members of Commonwealth and various other international forum.


----------



## az.ay

*Ex-RAW director granted bail in spying case*

After remaining in jail for four years, a retired Director of Research and Analysis Wing RAW arrested for passing sensitive information to a CIA agent was today granted bail by a local court which also restrained him from leaving the country.

Additional Session Judge Inder Jeet Singh gave the reprieve to Brigadier (Retd) Ujjawal Dasgupta, who has been in jail since July 19, 2006, on a personal and surety bond of Rs 75,000 each.

Dasgupta, former Director (Computers), RAW, was arrested for allegedly violating the Official Secrets Act by passing on sensitive information to an American diplomat Rosanna Minchew who was allegedly acting as a spy.

Taking into consideration his advanced age of over 64 years and the fact that that other co-accused in the case were out on bail, the court granted relief to the former Brigadier who has been charged with offences punishable upto 14 years jail term. The court, however, warned him against contacting any witnesses of the case.

The other accused in the case Commodore (Retd) Mukesh Saini, who was working with the National Security Council Secretariat and a Senior System Analyst Shib Shankar Paul at the Secretariat, have already been released on bail. All of them were arrested in 2006 by the Delhi Police Special Cell on charges of passing secret information Minchew. Dasgupta was looking after the development of a Anveshak, a database management system. The court, in its prima facie observation, said Central Forensic Sciences Laboratory analysis of seized hard disk showed that that computer files related to Anveshak were last accessed in March 2005.

The American Diplomat was given visa in August, 2005 to coordinate Indo-US Cyber Security Forum. The Delhi High Court had on July two turned down a plea of a retired Director of RAW seeking direction to disclose information under the RTI Act about the software Anveshak which was crucial to his defence in the espionage case filed against him.

-via IBN Live News.


----------



## az.ay

*Suicide or murder? Soldiers mom gets autopsy report*

Mother of Capt Sumit Kohli has been fighting for more than four years to prove that her son, a Shaurya Chakra awardee, was killed by Army officers to stop him from revealing their role in the cold-blooded murders of four porters in a fake encounter in 2005.

Ambiguities in the Court of Inquiry (COI) and autopsy report of the Captain, who the army states committed suicide, has brought hope for his mother.

The wife and mother of the Armys Capt. Sumit Kohli, who was found dead in Jammu and Kashmir, have alleged that their son was killed by his superior officers in order to stop him from revealing their role in murders of four porters in a fake encounter.

In June 2005, Meso Devi, a resident of Chatha hamlet of Jammu and Kashmir, received an anonymous letter in Hindi informing her that her husband Ram Lal had been killed by troops in a fake encounter in Jammu and Kashmirs frontier district of Kupwara along with three others hired by the Army as porters. The letter was signed Aap ka sainik, insaniyat ka pujari (Your soldier, a believer in humanity).

The anonymous letter named Major Vijay Chahar and Colonel Rahul Pandey as being the main accused and said the operation was led by Major Chahar, and that the others involved in the encounter were Naik Jai Singh, and Riflemen Dilip, Jasvir, Adesh Kumar and Madroop Dhaka, all from 18 Rashtriya Rifles and posted in Lolab area of Kupwara.

The Army, immediately after a newspaper reported the content of the anonymous letter, ordered a probe into the alleged fake encounter. Meanwhile, the bodies of the slain men were exhumed in the presence of their families.

More than two years later, the Armys Captain Sumit Kohli, working with the same counter-insurgency 18 Rashtriya Rifles, was found dead at his unit. The Army authorities reported that he had committed suicide on April 30 this year. But the incident is still being probed by the Army.

According to them, being a witness to the gory act, the young officer had vowed not only to expose the murderers but also ensure they were punished for taking the lives of innocent people in anticipation of rewards. He had reportedly assured the victims families that he would help them get justice. It is believed here that Capt. Kohli may have written the anonymous letter to the wife of one of the killed porters.

Who says that my brave son (awarded the Shaurya Chakra gallantry award only a month ago) committed suicide, asked Capt. Kohlis mother, Veena Kohli. She claimed to the newspaper Greater Kashmir over the telephone from her Chandigarh home that she knew her son was killed by Col. Rahul Pandey to hush up the killing of four innocent poor villagers of Jammu. Following the sudden death of her husband a day after Capt. Kohli was cremated, she has vowed to see the killers of my only son behind bars.

The Army says that on April 30, at around 3.20 pm, a gunshot rang out in the army quarters in Lola valley. Doctors who rushed there found Capt. Kohli dead with an AK-47 assault rifle at his side. Both Army and police investigations reached the same conclusion  that he had committed suicide.

But Ms Deepika Kohli, Capt. Kohlis wife asked, If they are saying its an AK-47 gunshot then tell me something, how can someones throat and tongue remain intact if he had shot himself in the throat? Seven bullets went through at the same time. And how can there be no bruises or multiple fractures? Tell me, how is that possible?

She added, The Army spokesman is lying, there was no sign of a bullet injury on his face or chin, but a horizontal cut on his throat. Endorsing her mother-in-laws view, she claimed, My Sumit was killed by Colonel Rahul Pandey and three other officers of the same unit.

-via The Times of India and Sulekha.


----------



## rajgoynar

*India halts defence exchanges, refuses visas to Chinese army officers*



India on Friday put all future defence exchanges with China on hold after Beijing refused to welcome an army general as he had Jammu and Kashmir under his command, well informed sources said. Lt Gen B S Jaswal, who heads the Northern Command that guards the borders with China and Pakistan, had been nominated to travel to China for a regular high-level defence exchange visit.

"Sometime, in July, we were informed that it would be difficult to take the visit forward since he (Jaswal) looked after an area which is 'difficult'," said the sources, adding that it was tantamount to saying that India was in adverse possession of Kashmir.

For the last few weeks, India had been speaking to the Chinese officials to resolve the issue. But, for the time being, India has decided to stop all exchanges in the defence area, the sources said, speaking only on condition they were not identified.

"We should not only introspect, but there is little point in taking forward defence exchanges unless this is resolved," the sources told IANS.

Defence Minister A K Antony, however, said the cancellation of Jaswal's visit was "not the question of breaking ties."

"There are occasional problems but that will not affect our broader approach," he told reporters in Hyderabad.

As an immediate fallout of the Jaswal episode, three Chinese army officers have been denied visas. Two captains who were to visit Pachmarhi and a colonel had been invited for a guest lecture at the National Defence College here.

Meanwhile, the external affairs ministry called for "sensitivity" by Beijing and also summoned the Chinese envoy here. The Indian Army only said the general's visit had been "called off" while both the ruling Congress and the main opposition Bharatiya Janata Pary (BJP) called for an appropriate response.

This is the second time that China has raised a question mark over Kashmir. Earlier, China had started issuing visas on loose paper stapled to the Indian passports of residents of Kashmir. "That in a sense has mushroomed to include regular defence exchanges...It is not something that we can accept," the sources said.

The message given to China is that this is a question of Indian sovereignty. "This issue is as important to us as Tibet is to China," the sources added.

They also pointed out that in variance with its official stance on Kashmir, China had made it clear that it only questioned India's control of Kashmir.

"In ***************** Kashmir, they (China) are building dams and roads. Chinese engineers are present in that place. So, their line that they are not taking sides, is not true".

Indian officials said that they will continue to have a dialogue with China over the Jaswal issue, rather than open confrontation.

"We want a candid discussion with China to resolve this issue and till then, there will be no military ties with China... We want a fair resolution of all issues, which is a halt to practice of issuing stapled visas and making such statements on regular exchanges," the sources said.

According to the sources, China has to take the first step to resolve the matter. "They have tied the knot, they have to untie it," they said.

Accusing the Chinese of being inconsistent, the sources said the Chinese had issued a visa to Lt Gen V K Singh to visit Beijing when he headed the Indian Army's Eastern Command that has jurisdiction over Arunachal Pradesh, over which China has staked its claim.

They also said that Northern Command officials also had functional meetings with their Chinese counterparts during regular border meetings in the Ladakh region.

It was pointed out that China generally had an aggressive posture on boundary issues, referring to its recent position on the disputed territory in the South China Sea. "There is an increase in its assertiveness at staking claims on islands.. We are monitoring that," the sources said.




India halts defence exchanges, refuses visas to Chinese army officers - Hindustan Times


----------



## Archie

*Found this article on janes regarding M777 Ultra light Howitzer for the army 
*
Does anyone has subscription of the full version then please post

The Indian Army is to conduct 'confirmatory' trials of the BAE Systems M777 155 mm/39-cal lightweight howitzer in the western Rajasthan desert prior to acquiring 145 guns via the US Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme.

Military and defence industry sources in New Delhi told Jane's that the M777 trials with Indian-made ammunition were intended merely to 'validate' the FMS agreement under which India will acquire 145 units with Selex Laser Inertial Artillery Pointing Systems for USD647 million.

Industry sources anticipate the deal being signed by the end of Fiscal Year 2010-11 next March.

Thereafter, howitzer deliveries are expected to begin within 18-24 months to equip two mountain divisions for deployment along India's disputed northeast frontier with China.

Logistical and technical support for the trials will be provided by a joint venture between BAE Systems and Mahindra Defence Systems focused on armoured vehicles - a partnership formed recently with an INR1 billion (USD22.22 million) equity on a 26:74 basis favouring the latter.

BAE Systems has declined to confirm or deny the M777's date of arrival in India for testing.

India to test M777 lightweight howitzer


----------



## rajgoynar

*Visa row: India reads out riot act to Chinese envoy*


NEW DELHI: India summoned the Chinese ambassador on Friday and has refused to allow visits of two Chinese military officials to protest against Beijing's refusal of a visa to a general in the Indian Army.

The discussion came after India, as reported by TOI on Friday, cancelled defence exchanges to protest against China refusing to allow the visit of an Indian Army general on the ground that his jurisdiction included "disputed" J&K. In a tit-for-tat response, India refused to allow the visits of two captain-level Chinese officers to Pachmarhi, and one colonel-level officer to National Defence College.

India was also cold to China's fence-mending bid by offering to send a colonel-level official to New Delhi for talks with joint secretary (international cooperation) in the defence ministry. With passions running high, there was no certainty that the government would allow the visit scheduled for September 7.

Chinese ambassador Zhang Yan met joint secretary (east Asia) Gautam Bambawale in the foreign office to discuss the issue against the backdrop of outrage in India over the the provocation and Beijing's anxiety to de-escalate tensions. The message India gave was that China was solely responsible for the current fracas and that the onus of untying the knot rested with it, said sources.

With the Congress and the BJP joining hands to lambast China over the refusal of visa to Lt General B S Jaswal, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief of Northern Area Command, government made it clear that it was not going to let go of Beijing's latest effort to meddle in J&K. "The defence minister has taken a strong view. Talks on the issue will go on," minister of state for external affairs Preneet Kaur said.

Congress spokesperson Manish Tiwari reacted to the report in TOI by saying that the Chinse envoy should be summoned by the government and be told of the resentment its action has generated.

CPM, known for its sympathetic views on China, refused to react, arguing that there was no official word on the issue yet.

The BJP, however, came out strongly against China. Party spokesperson Prakash Javdekar said, "We must strongly condemn the Chinese on the issue. It is the worst kind of insult inflicted upon India by denying visa to Jaswal. It should be made clear to China that Kashmir is an integral part of India and not a disputed territory."

Party leader and former foreign minister Yashwant Sinha said, " Government of India should retaliate in kind. A very strong message should go to China that India will not take such pinpricks lying down."

The anger was in accord with the mood in the government which seems to be determined to engage in some bluntspeak with China. Until then, military exchanges will be on hold, sources said.

In a statement on Friday, the MEA spokesperson said, "While we value our exchanges with China, there must be sensitivity to each other's concerns. Our dialogue with China on these issues is ongoing." This is diplomatese for India's determination to refuse to negotiate on this issue.

However, the government was clear that this issue would not spill over to other sectors. For instance, border personnel meetings would not be cancelled or put on hold.

India has a modest defence relationship with China but with an intention to improve it so as to gain a greater understanding of each other's defence systems. However, on Kashmir, the PLA takes a stand that is designed to infuriate India and placate Pakistan's equally powerful military.

The Chinese approach to the Indian part of J&K is markedly different from its activities in ***************** Kashmir where it is engaged in construction work. This has already been protested by India, with little effect on Chinese behaviour.

Visa row: India reads out riot act to Chinese envoy - India - The Times of India


----------



## sudhir007

Media a potent force multiplier: Indian Army chief

The media should be viewed not only as a synergy partner but as a &#8216;potent&#8217; force multiplier and the military should take formal steps to acknowledge the role of the media by establishing formalized accreditation and training processes, the Indian Army chief, Gen. V.K. Singh said Tuesday.

&#8216;It is prudent to view media not only as a synergy partner but as a potent force multiplier,&#8217; he said in his keynote address at a two-day seminar on Media-Military Synergy being conducted by the Army Training Command, here.

He set the pace of the seminar, by highlighting the role of media as the guardian of democratic values. He also acknowledged that a journalist is a trustee of the society and that he must always uphold that trust.

Realising the urgency of graduating into a more open and supportive relationship with the media in future, the army chief said that the military should take formal steps to acknowledge the role of the media by establishing formalized accreditation and training processes.

In his opening remarks, Lt. Gen. A.S. Lamba, the General Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Army Training Command said: &#8216;War is won by military force, the general&#8217;s strategic acumen, diplomatic resolve and skill; but it is the media that gets the message through to the public and strengthens public opinion.&#8217;

The services need to appreciate the media&#8217;s potential influence to mutual benefit, he added.

The key to convergence, Lamba pointed out, lay in understanding each other and rising above institutional cultures and compulsions and willingness to endure a few setbacks.

&#8216;The seminar is aimed at identifying comprehensively respective viewpoints towards achieving desired synergy, fostering mutual understanding and setting the ground for maximising desired influence on this important issue,&#8217; a defence ministry statement said.

&#8216;While the perspective session revealed lessons relating to varying viewpoints and standoffs that project military operations and day-to-day events, the follow on session identified timelines and transparency as an imperative,&#8217; the statement added.

Focusing on existing models and examples in media military convergence the world over, the speakers drew parallels in our own context. There was a visible need to elevate the synergy from the tactical and operational to the strategic level to ensure image and perceptions are appropriately facilitated.

Ethics, deadlines and competition among the media needed to be understood by the military, the speakers said.

Amongst the participants Tuesday were Mark Tully (former BBC bureau chief), Suhasini Haidar (CNN-IBN), K.V. Prasad and Sandeep Dikshit (The Hindu), Sanjay Ahirwal (NDTV), former Indian Navy chief Admiral (retd) Arun Prakash and noted defence analyst Commodore (retd) Uday Bhaskar.


----------



## sudhir007

New RFP Expected For Indian Wheeled Guns | AVIATION WEEK

The Indian defense ministry is expected to reissue the request for proposals (RFP) for the third time for 140 wheeled guns within the next two weeks.

Retrials will be held for the same guns that participated in earlier rounds to evaluate performance in extreme hot and cold conditions in the harsh desert terrains of Rajasthan and Ladakh. Firing rate and command and control will be assessed.

Bidders being named include Kerametal of Slovakia, with its Zuzana gun, and Germany&#8217;s Rheinmetall RWG-52.

The latest development, however, comes amid ongoing confusion and allegations regarding so-called &#8220;blacklisting&#8221; of some contenders in the past (Aerospace DAILY, April 2). For instance, Singapore Technologies Kinetics was not invited to participate in the RFP after being named in a report related to an Ordnance Factories Board (OFB) scandal. But Rheinmetall, which was rejected on another tender for being involved in the same OFB report, was called to participate in trials for bi-modular charges in Pokhran, and now for the wheeled guns.

Rheinmetall recently denied any wrongdoing regarding the acquisition of defense contracts in India, saying it had broken no rules. A Rheinmetall spokesman says it has not received any notification as to the basis of the corruption allegations.

&#8220;With regard to future projects, as well, the company is eager to clear this matter up,&#8221; a Rheinmetall representative says.

Armed with 155-mm. ordnance, the 48-ton Rheinmetall Wheeled Gun (RWG)-52 is designed to be a mobile 6x6 artillery system for flexible fire-support operations. The vehicle has a maximum road speed of 80 kph. (50 mph.), and can reach speeds of up to 70 kph. when operating off-road. Its strategic range is 700 km. (435 mi.) and its tactical range is 300 km. A built-in tire pressure management system further enhances the vehicle&#8217;s off-road performance, according to a Rheinmetall spokesman.

Its autonomous turret is equipped with the L/52 Rheinmetall gun used in Germany&#8217;s PzH 2000 self-propelled howitzer in service with the armed forces of Germany, Italy, Greece and the Netherlands, the latter having deployed it in combat operations in Afghanistan.

While BAE Systems&#8217; Archer does not fit the Indian army requirements for the wheeled gun bid, the company has submitted a response to the latest request for information for towed 155-mm. howitzers, following previous tenders that were canceled due to the inability of other potential suppliers to meet the requirements.

The company&#8217;s offer will be based on the FH77 B05 155-mm. howitzer, and a significant number will be manufactured in India to meet the specific needs of the Indian army.

BAE representative Guy Douglas told AVIATION WEEK earlier that the 155-mm. FH77B05 howitzer was the best choice for India since it has proven itself in previous trials. &#8220;It is the big sister of the FH77 B02 that performed well in the Kargil conflict, so its pedigree is unquestionable,&#8221; according to the company spokesman.

Meanwhile, BAE&#8217;s M777 ultra lightweight howitzer is now in the U.S. foreign military sales process for purchase by India.


----------



## RPK

*The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Frontpage | Bofors back in artillery race*

New Delhi, Sept. 1: The Bofors gun is back in the competition for a record fourth time for a multi-billion dollar heavy artillery gun order from the Indian Army.

BAE Systems, the current owner of Bofors, has said that that it has &#8220;submitted a response to the Indian ministry of defence&#8217;s latest RFI (request for information) for towed 155mm howitzers, following previous tenders which were cancelled because of the inability of other potential suppliers to meet the tender conditions.&#8221;

Along with its Indian partner, Mahindra and Mahindra, the company has offered a version of the FH77 B05 155mm howitzer. It says &#8220;a significant proportion will be manufactured in India to meet the specific needs of the Indian Army.&#8221;

In the last trial, which was cancelled by A.K. Antony&#8217;s defence ministry in July, the Bofors gun and ST Kinetics&#8217;s iFH 2000 were the only guns in the competition.

Army sources said the trial was cancelled because STK&#8217;s gun was not calibrated to fire Indian ammunition. But STK sources say they were not given the time sought to re-calibrate their weapon for the summer trial in the Rajasthan desert.

The tender was cancelled because STK&#8217;s disqualification made BAE Systems the only vendor and the Defence Procurement Policy (DPP) lays down that procurement must be based on competition, defence ministry sources said.

The guns &#8212; the Bofors GH 77 B05 and STK&#8217;s iFH 2000 &#8212; that the companies had brought for the trials are still in India. The cancellation of the tender pushed the Indian army&#8217;s field artillery modernisation programme, already behind schedule by 10 years, at least two more years behind.

Andrew Gallagher managing director and chief executive of BAE Systems India said, &#8220;BAE Systems is confident that the FH77 B05 is the best heavy towed howitzer in the world today and meets the requirements of the Indian Army&#8221;. The Indian Army used the earlier version of the howitzer in the 1999 Kargil war.

The army plans to buy and produce a total of 1,580 guns of the 155mm/52caliber category. For 23 years now, the army has not added a single big gun to its arsenal since the Bofors FH77B02, contracted by the Rajiv Gandhi government, raised a row over kickbacks.

The old guns are now rusty and the artillery regiments often resort to cannibalisation to keep some of them firing.
Top


----------



## RPK

*Indian Army chief to pay five-day visit to Sri Lanka | The Asian Age*

Seeking to give a fillip to bilateral military ties, army chief General V.K. Singh is set to undertake a five-day visit to Sri Lanka from Sunday to discuss defence cooperation. 

During his visit, Singh is scheduled to meet Defence Secretary, Mr Gotabhaya Rajapaksa, his Sri Lankan counterpart, Mr Jagath Jayasuriya, and other senior defence officials. 

The Indian army chief, who was awarded the 'Yudh Sena Medal' for his distinguished service during 'Operation Pawan' against the LTTE in Sri Lanka, would also visit the war-ravaged Vavuniya in the island nation's north. 

His visit to Sri Lanka comes close on the heels of a four-day trip here by Foreign Secretary, Ms Nirupama Rao. 

According to sources, as many as five high-level Indian delegations from various fields are slated to visit Sri Lanka this month. 
Foreign minister, Mr S.M. Krishna, is scheduled to arrive in Sri Lanka in October end to inaugurate consulates in Hambantota and Jaffna. He will also be attending the India-Lanka joint commission meeting. 

Also on the anvil are visits by Air Force chief Air Chief Marshal, P.V. Naik and Defence secretary, Mr Pradeep Kumar, media reports said. 

Naval chief Admiral Nirmal Verma had visited Sri Lanka in June. 

Besides an annual defence dialogue, India and Sri Lanka would be looking to step up maritime-security cooperation and would consider increasing the level and frequency of defence exchanges, the reports said.


----------



## marcos98

*Army to boost electronic warfare capability​*
Chandigarh, September 1
With electronic warfare becoming central to all military operations, the Army is planning to procure helicopter-mounted electronic warfare systems to augment its capabilities, which, at present, are restricted to land-based systems.

Sources said some firms have already briefed senior officers concerned at Army Headquarters about the operational aspects of such systems The Army has now sought technical details of available systems for evaluation. The Army, like its sister services, is already into electronic warfare, with the Corps of Signals being the nodal agency in the force for using the electromagnetic spectrum for military gains. Currently, the systems with the Army are vehicle mounted.

Electronic warfare involves use of the electromagnetic spectrum, including radio waves and infrared, to interfere with, intercept, degrade or dominate an adversarys communication, data-transfer or surveillance network for attaining battlefield superiority, while protecting ones own networks.

Heli-borne electronic warfare systems, sources said, would allow greater operating flexibility as they can cover greater distances in shorter time without the impediment of traversing difficult terrain like deserts and mountains. They would also be less vulnerable to anti-radiation missiles that static ground based systems.

Sources added that heliborne systems could also play an important role in counter-terrorist operations by pinpointing remote terrorist radio transmitting points or jamming their communication. They would also cut down the response time vis-à-vis vehicles. Electronic warfare suites are already retro-fitted in combat aircraft as well as helicopters and transports. Depending on the type of aircraft, some systems are for offensive operations while those for transports are primarily for self-defence.

The Armys quest for electronic warfare systems assumes significance as its aviation corps is being expanded. Besides additional indigenous Dhruv ALHs, process is underway to acquire over 80 medium utility helicopters for the force.


----------



## marcos98

New RFP Expected For Indian Wheeled Guns​
The Indian defense ministry is expected to reissue the request for proposals (RFP) for the third time for 140 wheeled guns within the next two weeks.

Retrials will be held for the same guns that participated in earlier rounds to evaluate performance in extreme hot and cold conditions in the harsh desert terrains of Rajasthan and Ladakh. Firing rate and command and control will be assessed.

Bidders being named include Kerametal of Slovakia, with its Zuzana gun, and Germany&#8217;s Rheinmetall RWG-52.

The latest development, however, comes amid ongoing confusion and allegations regarding so-called &#8220;blacklisting&#8221; of some contenders in the past (Aerospace DAILY, April 2). For instance, Singapore Technologies Kinetics was not invited to participate in the RFP after being named in a report related to an Ordnance Factories Board (OFB) scandal. But Rheinmetall, which was rejected on another tender for being involved in the same OFB report, was called to participate in trials for bi-modular charges in Pokhran, and now for the wheeled guns.

Rheinmetall recently denied any wrongdoing regarding the acquisition of defense contracts in India, saying it had broken no rules. A Rheinmetall spokesman says it has not received any notification as to the basis of the corruption allegations.

&#8220;With regard to future projects, as well, the company is eager to clear this matter up,&#8221; a Rheinmetall representative says.

Armed with 155-mm. ordnance, the 48-ton Rheinmetall Wheeled Gun (RWG)-52 is designed to be a mobile 6x6 artillery system for flexible fire-support operations. The vehicle has a maximum road speed of 80 kph. (50 mph.), and can reach speeds of up to 70 kph. when operating off-road. Its strategic range is 700 km. (435 mi.) and its tactical range is 300 km. A built-in tire pressure management system further enhances the vehicle&#8217;s off-road performance, according to a Rheinmetall spokesman.

Its autonomous turret is equipped with the L/52 Rheinmetall gun used in Germany&#8217;s PzH 2000 self-propelled howitzer in service with the armed forces of Germany, Italy, Greece and the Netherlands, the latter having deployed it in combat operations in Afghanistan.

While BAE Systems&#8217; Archer does not fit the Indian army requirements for the wheeled gun bid, the company has submitted a response to the latest request for information for towed 155-mm. howitzers, following previous tenders that were canceled due to the inability of other potential suppliers to meet the requirements.

The company&#8217;s offer will be based on the FH77 B05 155-mm. howitzer, and a significant number will be manufactured in India to meet the specific needs of the Indian army.

BAE representative Guy Douglas told AVIATION WEEK earlier that the 155-mm. FH77B05 howitzer was the best choice for India since it has proven itself in previous trials. &#8220;It is the big sister of the FH77 B02 that performed well in the Kargil conflict, so its pedigree is unquestionable,&#8221; according to the company spokesman.

Meanwhile, BAE&#8217;s M777 ultra lightweight howitzer is now in the U.S. foreign military sales process for purchase by India.


_note: Rheinmetall is one of blacklisted co.
this will further delay purchase._.


----------



## rajgoynar

*Chinese troops in ***: India concerned*



New Delhi: Renewed tensions between India and China have been dominating diplomacy in Delhi. Anger over China's refusal of a visa to a top Indian Army General serving in Kashmir last week, gave way to concerns over a New York Times report which said, eleven thousand Chinese soldiers are present in Gilgit in the northern areas of Pakistan occupied Kashmir(***).

A permanent Chinese deployment in *** which is India's core area of interest has a potential to escalate the tension in the already fragile Sino-Indian relations.

China however, denied the story, saying the troops are there to help Pakistan with flood relief work.

"The story that China has deployed some military in the northern part of Pakistan is totally groundless and out of ulterior purposes some people are making fabrications to destroy relations between China, Pakistan and India. But their attempt will arrive nowhere," Chinese Foreign Office spokesman, Jiang Yu.


On Friday, India's ambassador to Beijing conveyed concerns over the report as well as over what Delhi is calling "a pattern" of Chinese activity in relation to Kashmir including the issuing of separate, stapled, paper visas to Kashmiris.

In the past, concerns were raised over reports of China helping build large infrastructure projects in ***. But the fresh tension is only making Beijing a party to the India-Pakistan dispute, something it had avoided for decades.

"For China to say they can't give visa to Indian General who is in command in the region and going to China for defence related talks, is a frontal challenge bilaterally to India's sovereignty in J&K , which is unacceptable," said Kanwal Sibal, Former Foreign Secretary.

The development in *** comes in the immediate aftermath of the controversy over Beijing refusing to welcome an Indian Army General since he is commanding troops in Jammu and Kashmir.

Furious with the Chinese argument, India has already put on hold military exchanges with the People's Liberation Army. But that may not be enough. South Block will have to look at a more nuanced but tougher response to the China's frequent attempts at needling India at regular intervals.


Chinese troops in Azad Kashmir: India concerned


----------



## az.ay

*Two Generals cry foul after not being made Corps Commanders*

Miffed at not being appointed as Corps Commanders, two serving Lieutenant Generals have approached the Armed Forces Tribunal against the Defence Ministry decision.Eastern Command's Chief of Staff Lt Gen J S Bajwa and Central Command Chief of Staff Lt Gen P G Kamath have filed petitions in the Tribunal against the Defence Ministry for promoting them from Maj Gen to Lt Gen in the 'Staff' stream and not in the higher 'Command' stream.As per an existing Army policy, officers of the rank of Maj Gen and above are allocated one of the two streams on the basis of their ACRs.Officers allocated the Command stream are eligible for leading both fighting formations and performing staff duties whereas the officers in the other branch are given only staff duties.In their pleas, the two officers contended that they were not promoted in the Command stream as the Ministry said the rules required the officers to have three-year residual service.They have also alleged that the Ministry had changed the policy to favour a number of other serving Corps Commanders, who were elevated in the Command stream despite they not having the minimum required residual service left with them.

IBN


----------



## rajgoynar

*Be largehearted, Indian army chief to Sinhalese*


COLOMBO: The visiting Indian army chief General Vijay Kumar Singh has asked the Sinhalese, the majority community in Sri Lanka, to be largehearted towards the minority Tamils and help them quickly re-build their war-shattered lives.

In an interview to The Sunday Island, Gen Singh said, All Sri Lankans should move on by burying the bitterness and antagonism that existed all these years because of the civil war. The Indian General said that during his five-day tour, he would not only strengthen bilateral defence cooperation but also see how things are shaping up in the northern and eastern provinces.

Asked specifically what kind of defence cooperation he envisaged in the post-Eelam War scenario, Gen Singh said that it was for the political leaderships of the two countries to decide what it should be. Interestingly, Gen Singh was part of the Indian Peace Keeping Force (IPKF) which was in Sri Lanka to implement the 1987 India-Sri Lanka Accord between July 1987 and March 1990.

On Monday, Gen Singh will place a wreath at the monument for the IPKF in Sri Jayawardenepura, adjacent to Parliament. The monument has names of the 1,165 Indian personnel killed in the operations, inscribed on it.

The Indian Army chief s five-member delegation includes Maj Gen Harminderjit Singh Sachdev, General Officer Commanding an Infantry Division. Gen Singh is scheduled to meet Sri Lankan President Mahinda Rajapaksa, Prime Minister D M Jayaratne, Minister of External Affairs G L Peiris, Secretary of Defence Gotabhaya Rajapaksa, Chief of Defence Staff and Commander of the Air Force, the Commander of the Army and Commander of the Navy, among others.

Gen Singh will visit the Security Forces Headquarters of the Wanni in Vavuniya and see Indian de-miners at work in Omanthai. In Trincomalee, he would see the Indian-run oil tanks and the Sri Lankan naval dockyard. He will then visit the Sri Lanka Military Academy (SLMA) at Diyatalawa.

In the final leg of his visit Gen Singh will address student officers at the Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC) in Sapugaskanda.


Be largehearted, Indian army chief to Sinhalese | VIjay Kumar Singh | | Indian Express


----------



## rajgoynar

*Tribunal shoots down army Kargil appeal*








New Delhi, Sept. 7: The brigadier has beaten his army for the second time.

The Armed Forces Tribunal today rejected an appeal by the Indian Army to review its order to rewrite the Kargil war history in the case of Brigadier Devinder Singh. The army will now have to set the record straight if it forgoes the option of approaching the Supreme Court.

Brigadier Singh commanded the 70 Infantry Brigade in the Batalik sector during the 1999 Kargil war. But his superiors, especially Lt Gen. Kishan Pal who was the 15 Corps commander &#8212; did not give him due credit in the After Action and Battle Performance Reports.

After 10 years of legal battle, Brigadier Singh, since retired, won an order in May this year in which the tribunal asked for the official account to be rewritten to acknowledge his role. But the army went for a cover-up, even conjuring up a fictitious brigade headquarters that was not shown to be under Singh&#8217;s command.

Singh was not asking for monetary or pecuniary benefits. He just wants his honour restored &#8212; even though he believed a gallantry medal and a promotion to the rank of major general were due to him.

The army sought a review of the tribunal&#8217;s order that questions the quality of generalship in the war and the distortion of the records in the official history called &#8220;Op Vijay: Account of the War in Kargil&#8221;.

Singh declined to comment on today&#8217;s order, wanting to wait for the official papers to be processed. An army source said: &#8220;The order has just been passed today. We have to study it to examine if further action can or needs to be taken.&#8221;

The army can appeal through a special leave petition to the Supreme Court against the order.

As if the unprecedented judgment in May was not enough, the tribunal was today categorical in its rejection of the army&#8217;s review petition. Its chairperson, Justice A.K. Mathur, said the army should be &#8220;thankful&#8221; that the tribunal had not asked for action to be taken that could be &#8220;worse&#8221; for Lt Gen. Pal. The entire Kargil War was in Lt Gen. Pal&#8217;s area of responsibility. He was at the time the general officer commanding the 15 Corps.

With the rejection of the review petition, the army will now have to expunge sections from Singh&#8217;s Annual Confidential Report and rewrite the official accounts in a manner that ensures him the credit that is his due.

Batalik was one of the toughest sectors in the war. Brigadier Singh led from the front, sustaining injuries himself, to evict Pakistan-backed intruders who had crossed the Line of Control and occupied crucial heights in Indian territory.

Brigadier Singh had also forecast a pattern of enemy intrusions during a war game in Srinagar before the war actually broke out in right earnest in May-June 1999.

He went to Delhi High Court in 2006 after appealing within the army for the corrections to be made. He had complained that his superior officers, notably Lt Gen. Pal, were biased in writing his reports.

After the tribunal was set up in 2008 the case was transferred to it. The tribunal found Brigadier Singh&#8217;s complaints justified. The brigadier now works for an aviation company.

The case of Brigadier Singh threatens to open a can of worms. There are at least three other officers who served in the Kargil war who have challenged the official account of the army on their roles and responsibilities.

Among the most sensitive of the cases is that of Brigadier (also retired) Surinder Singh, who was the commanding officer in charge of the 121 Kargil brigade. He was dismissed for having allegedly failed to patrol the LoC in his sector and not having detected the intrusions. Brigadier Surinder Singh has complained that he was made a scapegoat for the failure of his superior officers and he was in fact among the first to alert the higher command to the possibility of intrusions.

Eleven years after the war, the way it was fought, the lapses that allowed the intrusions into Indian territory and the role of its generals &#8212; the chief at that time was General V.P. Malik &#8212; are still hotly debated.

The war called Operation Vijay by the army and Operation Safed Sagar by the air force was treated as little more than sporadic fights at first.

Then defence minister George Fernandes predicted victory in 48 hours but the hostilities lasted 80 days and cost the lives of nearly 550 soldiers and young officers.



see link :-
The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Tribunal shoots down army Kargil appeal


----------



## rajgoynar

*Australia wants Indian Army to assure CWG security*



Australia's defence officials have sought assurances from the Indian Army about the security of Australian athletes during the Delhi Commonwealth Games next month. The chief of Australia's Defence Force Angus Houston met Indian Army chief General V K Singh last month and the issue of security at Commonwealth Games came up for discussion.

"The Chief of Defence Force and the Chief of Army discussed a wide range of issues during General Singh's visit," the Defence spokesman was quoted as saying by 'The Daily Telegraph'.

"During General Singh's visit the Chief of the Defence Force sought an assurance that the security for the Commonwealth Games would be effective. General Singh provided an overview of the security capability that would be in place for the Games and gave an assurance that appropriate actions were being taken to counter the risk," he added.

Apart from Houston, Australia's Chief of Army Ken Gillespie, and secretary of the Defence Department Ian Watt, also met General Singh in Canberra.

"There were no discussions between the Chief of Defence Force and the Chief of Army with General Singh that linked our contribution in Afghanistan with the Commonwealth Games," the spokesperson said.

The Games, scheduled from October 3 to 14, have been marred by construction delays and corruption allegations. There were security concerns as well but they have gone down considerably in the past few months. 


Australian officials seek Army's assurance on CWG - Hindustan Times


----------



## rajgoynar

*Two killed, six injured as grenade explodes in Army vehicle in J-K*



Baramulla, Sep.9 (ANI): At least two Army personnel died and six others injured in a grenade explosion in a vehicle in Pattan area of Jammu and Kashmir's Baramulla district here on Thursday evening.


Till last reports arrived, the Indian Army was yet to come out with an official statement revealing what led to the explosion in an Army vehicle, said television reports



Two killed, six injured as grenade explodes in Army vehicle in J-K - Oneindia News


----------



## rajgoynar

*10 yrs on, Army Majors widow waits for pension*



Gian Kaur, a 88-year-old widow of World War-II veteran Indian Army Major Jasjit Singh, has been waiting for the pension benefits of her late husband for the last ten years now. With her pleas with the Army headquarters and local officials falling on deaf ears, she rues her husbands sacrifices were never recognised.

With her own health deteriorating, Gian says, she cannot even move around much as she has just undergone a hip-bone operation. It is very disheartening that I was given no benefit of my husbands pension. All this is due to some anomalies that he was getting disability pension and not a regular pension. I had ignored this earlier, but now that I am ailing, I need some help from the Army, which my husband served all his life, she told The Indian Express here on Wednesday.

Major Jasjit joined the Indian Army in 1940 as a Communication Officer and in 1944 he was deputed to Italy and Middle East as part of Indian contingents during the World War. In 1946, he was deputed in the highly volatile North-West Frontier Province (NWFP) where he fought Afghans as an officer in the 3/4 Gorkha Regiment. He was even deputed in the Hyderabad Operations, says Gian, who is originally from Gola Gokaran Nath village in Lakhimpur district of Uttar Pradesh but is living with her daughter in Amritsar at present. 




10 yrs on, Army Majors widow waits for pension


----------



## redpearl75

* Frustrated global arms vendors write to Ministry of Defence*

Frustrated by the Ministry of Defence&#8217;s (MoD&#8217;s) cold-shouldering of suggestions and requests from overseas arms companies, a large chunk of the international defence industry &#8212; usually fiercely competitive &#8212; has joined hands to demand from Defence Minister A K Antony a better structured and more supplier-friendly defence procurement policy. The demands include an enhanced FDI (foreign direct investment) ceiling of 74 per cent, allowing dual-use technologies as offsets and creating an offsets authority to bring in predictability and transparency.

The letter to Antony, which Business Standard has reviewed, was signed on 25 by the heads of six defence and aerospace bodies that represent almost every major US, British, German, French and Canadian arms corporation. They point out in unusually frank terms that &#8220;the current offset polices have effectively hindered our member companies&#8217; ability to play a full role&#8221; in selling India defence equipment, as a result of which &#8220;the (Indian) MoD may not be able to benefit&#8221; from the best defence systems on offer. The letter urges that, &#8220;(p)rocesses must be open, fair and transparent, and time is of the essence&#8221;.

This approach comes as the MoD revises procedures for procuring an expected $100 billion worth of foreign military equipment over the next decade. The new Defence Procurement Procedure of 2010 (DPP-2010) is anticipated this month. It will supersede the currently valid DPP-2008.

The letter &#8212; which is also copied to Antony&#8217;s deputy, M M Pallam Raju, and the MoD&#8217;s top two civil servants, Pradeep Kumar and R K Singh &#8212; bears the letterheads of the USIBC; the US AIA (Aerospace Industries Association); the British ADS (Aerospace, Defence and Security); French aerospace body GIFAS; German aerospace body BDLI; and Canadian aerospace body AIAC. Israeli and Russian companies are conspicuously absent from this initiative.

The letter urges the following specific policy reforms:

Enhancing the current 26 per cent ceiling on FDI in defence. The letter states that accepting the Ministry of Commerce&#8217;s proposal to enhance FDI to 74 per cent would &#8220;bolster confidence&#8221; and enable &#8220;robust investment in&#8230; technology transfer&#8221;. 

It suggests allowing dual-use technologies and high-tech civilian projects to be counted as defence offsets. This, the letter argues, would create a high-tech, civilian industry, that would build dual-use products to feed the defence industry. The current offset policy mandates only direct offsets, i.e. products that are directly used in defence systems. 

The MoD should offer multipliers for offsets in key sectors where it most wants technology transfers. For example, if the MoD wants radar technology, it could specify an offset multiplier of 2. A company that transferred radar technology worth $1 million would get $2 million in offset credits. The current policy treats all offsets equally. 

The creation within the MoD of an empowered and adequately staffed permanent &#8220;offset authority&#8221;. Currently, &#8220;there is still ambiguity in how offset contracts will be approved, validated, discharged and measured&#8221;. 

Capping financial penalties in defence cooperation, in order to &#8220;not deter competition for defence contracts&#8221;. The letter points out that &#8220;(u)nlimited financial liability inhibits industrial defence cooperation.&#8221; 
MoD sources say the ministry is deliberating its response to this letter, but it does not take kindly to suggestions from foreign vendors. In 2007, the US India Business Council (USIBC) &#8212; also an influential signatory to this letter &#8212; had sent the MoD a letter suggesting the adoption of &#8220;international best practices&#8221; in offsets. The MoD did not respond. MoD officials told Business Standard, off the record, that best practices elsewhere did not necessarily suit India.

The MoD&#8217;s current offset policy mandates that foreign vendors that are awarded defence contracts above Rs 300 crore must plough back at least 30 per cent of the value of the contract into Indian defence production or research and development....

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

*It all clearly shows how slow and rigid our government is...*


----------



## rajgoynar

*Indian, Pak troops exchange greetings on occasion of Eid*



As a goodwill gesture, the Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged sweets and greetings on the occasion of Eid at Chakkan Da Bagh crossing point along the Line of Control (LoC) in Poonch today.

Giving details, sources said that the gates on both sides of the LoC meeting point were opened around 10.30 am, with Colonel Natyal of Poonch Brigade handing over boxes of sweets, dry fruit and a water purifier to Pakistan armys Colonel Imran and Major Dilsher of 35 Baluch Regiment . The latter too had brought along them boxes of sweet for the Indian Army.

Speaking on the occasion, Col Imran said that he coneys Eid greetings on behalf of Pakistan Army and its people to the people of India and the Indian Army. The Indian side too conveyed their Eid greetings to the people of Pakistan.


Indian, Pak troops exchange greetings on occasion of Eid


----------



## rajgoynar

*Army man arrested for supplying arms to gangsters *



Sep 11 (IANS) An Army man was arrested from the Shaheed Bhagat Singh Nagar area here for allegedly supplying arms to gangsters, police said Saturday.

According to police, the accused, identified as Avdesh Kumar is a havildar of the Indian Army and was posted in state capital Chandigarh.

'Acting on a tip off, we arrested him. A pistol was recovered from his possession while two more were found from his Chandigarh house during a raid,' said a police official.

He added: 'On the basis of his statement, we have arrested four gangsters and recovered six pistols, which were supplied by Avdesh to them. We are looking into all aspects of this matter to find from where he had brought the arms.'

Nawanshahr town is around 100 km from Chandigarh. 



Army man arrested for supplying arms to gangsters


----------



## rajgoynar

*Army denies existence of cold start doctrine*



NEW DELHI: The Indian Army says its widely discussed cold start doctrine talking point of military strategists for several years  does not exist now.

Army officers have offered clarification that the words cold start do not form part of its war doctrine as the term was coined by a think-tank.

The Armys sudden dissociation with cold start has come as a surprise as it had never chosen to deny the existence of such a concept all these years.

It was popularly believed that the Army had devised cold start after 2001 to cut down drastically the time taken to launch a military offensive. The strategy was an off-shoot of Operation Parakram, the large-scale troop mobilisation organised after the attack on Parliament in 2001.

Many had felt that Operation Parakram was a fiasco and alternative strategy was planned to cut down massive movement of fighting arms to the western border for an offensive.

Cold start has been in the realm of military discussions and the Army never felt the need to clarify that it was not part of its doctrine earlier.

But Armys aversion to cold start apparently developed after the US conveyed how Pakistan was apprehensive about this Indian military strategy.

In its interactions with the US, Pakistan is learnt to have expressed its inability to reduce troops on eastern borders sighting Indian Armys offensive strategy.

The Army has, now, underlined that its strategy is defensive in nature and not offensive as has been brought out to be.

Army chief General V K Singh himself had clarified this point in one of his interviews.

Army says it has a plan in place but it is defensive.

The Army has never felt the need to dissociate itself from cold start earlier and such a clarification was never made in such certain terms. It highlights the fact that the US concerns were being addressed through such postures.


Army denies existence of ?cold start? doctrine | | | Indian Express


----------



## rajgoynar

*Senior Indian ministers visiting China amid bilateral tensions*



Amid concerns in India over a Chinese presence in ***************** Kashmir (***) and the denial of a visa to a top Indian army general, two senior Indian ministers are slated to make high-profile visits here for talks with top Chinese officials.

Human resources development minister Kapil Sibal arrived in the Chinese city of Tianjin today to take part in the Fourth Summer Davos Forum, beginning tomorrow. Karnataka chief minister BS Yeddyurappa is also in Beijing to attend the forum.

Over 1,400 top businessmen, government and corporate officials are expected to take part in the forum being organised by the Geneva-based World Economic Forum (WEF).

Besides the main theme of 'Driving Growth through Sustainability', strategic issues like reshaping of the competitive landscape in a resource-limited world, the role of Asia's soft power, the situation in the Korean peninsula and China's responsibility to the world are expected to come up.

Top Chinese policymakers were also scheduled to take part in the meeting.

Sibal is also scheduled to have talks with Chinese officials in Beijing on September 14 to discuss bilateral cooperation between the two countries on education, science and technology.

Following Sibal's visit, minister for road transport and highways Kamal Nath will travel to China to take part in two roadshows on India's massive infrastructure development programme, for which Chinese participation and investment has been welcomed, especially in highways and bridge projects.

The first roadshow will take place in Beijing on September 15 and the second will be held later at Tianjin. A large number of Chinese private and state-owned company officials are expected to take part.

India, which has already opened up for the telecom and power sectors to Chinese investment and technology, wants large-scale Chinese participation in infrastructure projects, as their rates are widely regarded as 30 to 40 per cent cheaper than their Western counterparts.

Nath was also expected to have an interaction with top Chinese officials during his stay here.

The visits were lined up well before the recent controversy over the presence of Chinese troops in ***, as well as the denial of visas to northern area army commander Lieutenant General BS Jaswal on the ground that he headed troops in Jammu and Kashmir, which China regards as a disputed territory, creating new strains in bilateral ties.

The visits by the top Indian ministers could provide an interactive platform for both the countries to have candid discussions on the thorny issues that impeded progress on bilateral relations, officials in Beijing said. 



http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...isiting-china-amid-bilateral-tensions_1436972


----------



## Rajput Warrior

rajgoynar said:


> *Army denies existence of cold start doctrine*
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Indian Army says its widely discussed cold start doctrine talking point of military strategists for several years  does not exist now.
> 
> Army officers have offered clarification that the words cold start do not form part of its war doctrine as the term was coined by a think-tank.
> 
> The Armys sudden dissociation with cold start has come as a surprise as it had never chosen to deny the existence of such a concept all these years.
> 
> It was popularly believed that the Army had devised cold start after 2001 to cut down drastically the time taken to launch a military offensive. The strategy was an off-shoot of Operation Parakram, the large-scale troop mobilisation organised after the attack on Parliament in 2001.
> 
> Many had felt that Operation Parakram was a fiasco and alternative strategy was planned to cut down massive movement of fighting arms to the western border for an offensive.
> 
> Cold start has been in the realm of military discussions and the Army never felt the need to clarify that it was not part of its doctrine earlier.
> 
> But Armys aversion to cold start apparently developed after the US conveyed how Pakistan was apprehensive about this Indian military strategy.
> 
> In its interactions with the US, Pakistan is learnt to have expressed its inability to reduce troops on eastern borders sighting Indian Armys offensive strategy.
> 
> The Army has, now, underlined that its strategy is defensive in nature and not offensive as has been brought out to be.
> 
> Army chief General V K Singh himself had clarified this point in one of his interviews.
> 
> Army says it has a plan in place but it is defensive.
> 
> The Army has never felt the need to dissociate itself from cold start earlier and such a clarification was never made in such certain terms. It highlights the fact that the US concerns were being addressed through such postures.
> 
> 
> Army denies existence of ?cold start? doctrine | | | Indian Express



BuHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHJJAHAAJHAAHKJSJSHDAJGAGH


----------



## kashith

Rajput Warrior said:


> BuHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHJJAHAAJHAAHKJSJSHDAJGAGH



what is there to laugh at?the news that india does not have cold start ?or that finally you guys can rest in peace that indian army wont be doing bhangra in lahore?


----------



## redpearl75

*Embraer aircraft with Indian warning system to fly by 2011*

An Indian built Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AEWCS) will be integrated into the Brazilian Embraer-145 Aircraft, which will fly in the country in January 2011, said a senior official of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). 

The AEWCS comprises radars that look far and deep providing command and control for battle management functions with data link for both tactical and defence forces, DRDO Chief Controller Prahlada said. 


'And the aircraft with the Indian AEWCS will be flying in India by the end of 2011 (after tests),' he said, during an interaction with the media here Friday. 


India and Brazil have signed a deal to jointly integrate the DRDO's AEWCS onto a Brazilian airborne platform. Three Brazilian Embraer-145 aircraft will carry the Active Array Antenna Units (AAAU), developed by DRDO. 


'Three modified EMB-145 aircraft will be developed under this agreement,' Prahlada said. 


The Defence Electronics Application Laboratory (LRDE), one of the DRDO laboratory, is building the primary sensors, communication systems and data link. 


The Defence Avionics Research Establishment (DARE) is making self-protection systems, electronic warfare suites and provide communication support systems. 


The heart of the radar is from the Electronics and Radar Development Establishment. The integration of the systems, mission computer, display and data handling is being done by the Centre for Airborne Systems (CABS).


----------



## RPK

*Another Indian soldier?s body found in Skardu &#8211; The Express Tribune*

GILGIT: An Indian soldier&#8217;s body was retrieved on Tuesday from a river in Skardu, the second such incident in a month.

According to sources, the body was found in the Sheok River by residents of the Siari sector in Ghanche district. &#8220;Clad in the Indian army&#8217;s uniform, the body was floating in the river when some people spotted it and pulled it out of the water,&#8221; sources from Skardu told The Express Tribune.

The Sheok River flows through Ladakh, India, and enters Ghanche district of Gilgit-Baltistan after covering a distance of 500 kilometres. The soldier is believed to have died in Indian Kashmir during a rescue operation in the neighbouring flood-hit areas and his body flowed into Pakistan in gushing floodwaters. Last month, another body was fished out of the same river in Khaplu area.

The people turned in the body to the authorities who then handed it over to the Indian authorities in Kargil sector, sources said.

In another incident, two brothers drowned in Shigar River late on Monday. Mohammad Hassan and Sheikh Ali Hassan were at the bank of the river when one of them slipped and fell into the river, sources said.


----------



## sudhir007

227 cadets to be inducted into Army

In all 227 cadets, who underwent rigorous training at India&#8217;s premier Defence Training Institution&#8211;Officer&#8217;s Training Academy (OTA)&#8211;would be inducted into the Army on September 19.
Chief of Army Staff Gen VK Singh would review the Passing Out Parade (POP) at the OTA on that day by 157 Gentleman Cadets and 70 Lady Cadets before their formal induction in the Army. A bi-annual fixture, the parade marks the commissioning of gentleman and lady cadets into the officer cadre of the Indian Army to join operational regiments across the length and breadth of the country.
A unique feature of the POP was that 15 Gentleman cadets, due to be commissioned into the Afghan National Army, and two Lady cadets from Lesotho, also underwent training at the OTA along with their Indian counterparts, an OTA release said today.
The arduous and gruelling preparation was only one salient feature of the military training imparted at the OTA.
The training curriculum covered a dozen diverse subjects like physical training, military tactics, weapon training, radio communication and academics.
The OTA, spread over 650 acres in the heart of the city and adjacent to the Chennai Airport, is dotted with firing ranges, simulators for modern warfare techniques, stables, PT grounds, playgrounds and several other indoor and outdoor facilities.


----------



## marcos98

*Two Army officers die in Himalayan avalanche*

Two Army officers died after their camp in the higher reaches of the Himalayas in Uttarakhand was hit by an avalanche on Sunday, according to information reaching the Army headquarters here.

The bodies of Lieutenant Colonel Poornachandra of 9 Para and Major Manish Gusain of 11 Kumaon were brought down to the advance base camp on Monday and airlifted to Joshimath on a clear day. A few personnel sustained cold injuries and they have descended to get medical treatment.

The mountaineering team consisted of six officers, three Junior Commissioned Officers and 32 other ranks. Led by Colonel Ajay Kothiyal, a decorated officer of 18 Garh Rifles, the team was attempting to scale Mt. Kamet to select a team for an expedition to yet another difficult peak  Mt. Manaslu (8163m) in Nepal in March next.

The team, after undergoing mandatory acclimatisation and pre-expedition training for a fortnight near Joshimath, opened a route for the base camp on August 24. While advancing, the team divided itself into four sub-teams. After two teams completed their selection process, the third one that included Lt. Col. Poornachandra went up.

According to the Col. Kothiyal, the weather had deteriorated as of last Friday and the men had hunkered over the base camp. An avalanche hit the camp on Sunday afternoon and buried it completely under snow. The expedition leader and some others managed to extricate themselves out, but despite desperate efforts, Lt. Col. Poornachandra and Major Manish Gusain could not be rescued.




RIP TO THE BRAVE SOLIERS............


----------



## marcos98

_*Photos : Indian Army In Uttarakhand Flood Rescue Ops*_








DPR


----------



## CONNAN

*up graded T90 normal version on top , upgraded below *


----------



## redpearl75

*Indian Officers To Join USMC Exercise*

NEW DELHI - India's decision to participate in upcoming exercises at the U.S. Marine Corps base at Okinawa, Japan, is a clear signal that New Delhi will not go out of its way to please Beijing, a defense analyst here said.

Analyst Nitin Mehta said the move also proves that India is taking seriously the prospect of a future threat from China. 

About 14 senior Indian Army and Navy officers will take part in the Habu Nag exercise, which will begin by the end of the month and continue until mid-October.

More joint Indian-U.S. military exercises are planned in the future, including one in Alaska next month and a special forces exercise in India.

Exercise Habu Nag, held annually since 2006, is a bilateral tabletop exercise that focuses on operating skills based on exercise scenarios, to test the theoretical ability of Indian and U.S. forces to jointly respond to specific situations.

Last year, when the exercise took place at another U.S. base closer to China, India opted not to participate.

The joint exercise coincides with Indian Defence Minister A.K. Antony's Sept. 26-27 visit to Washington.

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

Indian Officers To Join USMC Exercise - Defense News


----------



## JohnP

India has not bought a single gun in over 20 years, so what's happening with artillery? Is the circus still on?


----------



## CONNAN

JohnP said:


> India has not bought a single gun in over 20 years, so what's happening with artillery? Is the circus still on?



buddy there are some good for nothing lazy assoles who need to wake up till then hope for the worst


----------



## marcos98

*Bell Helicopter and Agusta Westland have withdrawn their bids for 197 ALH*

New Delhi, September 26
American &#8216;Bell Helicopter&#8217; and Italian &#8216; Agusta Westland&#8217; have withdrawn their bids for the 197 Advance Light Helicopters (ALH) being acquired for the Army for search and rescue operations. The $600 million deal, they have complained, is being processed in favour of the French-German combine &#8216;Eurocopter&#8217;.
It is unusual for such global firms to withdraw from the race after two years of the tender &#8216;process&#8217;, alleging &#8216;bias&#8217;. Augusta Westland, ironically, won the bid in February this year for supplying 12 choppers at a cost of Rs 3,546.17 crore, eight of which would be customised for VVIP transportation. They will replace the ageing Russian made MI-8 helicopters, which are close to completing their technical life.

A representative of a firm lobbying for &#8216;Eurocopter&#8217;, however, quipped, &#8220; after having failed to meet tough standards, it looks like just a case of sour grapes for our competitors.&#8221;

The &#8216;Eurocopter group was created in 1992 with the merger between the helicopter divisions of &#8216;Aerospatiale-Matra&#8217; (France) and &#8216;DaimlerChrysler Aerospace&#8217; (Germany). The group is now a subsidiary, owned wholly by &#8216;European Aeronautic, Defence and Space Company&#8217; (EADS), one of the three largest aerospace groups in the world.

The helicopters of remaining two bidders - Kamov of Russia and Eurocopter - are now undergoing field weapons trial exercises for final selection.

*It looks like an &#8216;open war&#8217; among competitors with allegations of &#8216;bias&#8217; and &#8216;kickbacks&#8217; flying all over. Sources said the complaints have been sent to the Prime Minister&#8217;s Office and the Defence Ministry.*

Besides the Army, Air Force and the Navy too are trying to clinch a similar deal separately to suit their own combat requirements. But in all the three deals, American Bell, French Eurocopter, Italian Augusta Westland and Russian Kamov are the main bidders.* Only in the Army deal, things seem to be going haywire, with two bidders alleging &#8216;foul play.&#8217;*
*
In all, India is looking for 384 helicopters - 197 for the Army, 137 for the Air Force and 50 for the Navy (which intends to replace aging Chetak helicopters bought 30 years ago.)*


----------



## redpearl75

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

*Babus bog down Army modernization
Rajat Pandit, TNN, Sep 28, 2010, 03.03am IST

Read more: Babus bog down Army modernization - The Times of India Babus bog down Army modernization - The Times of India*

NEW DELHI: Modernisation of the 1.13-million strong Army, grappling with critical capability gaps in areas like artillery, air defence, aviation, night-fighting and the like, is yet to gather steam despite the deteriorating security scenario in India's neighbourhood. 

There are close to 100 Army procurement projects currently meandering their way through different stages amid bureaucratic bottle-necks, cumbersome procedures and general apathy, say defence ministry sources. 

In fact, given the "prevailing worrisome state of affairs'', it's estimated the Army will take over 15 years to achieve its optimum level of operational readiness to defend borders as well as battle militancy in the hinterland. 

This when Pakistan is gleefully receiving massive arms packages from the US in the name of the global war against terrorism and China is expanding its trans-border military capabilities at a staggering rate. 

Incidentally, the ongoing revision of Army's war doctrine factors in the possibility of India even being forced to tackle "a two-front war'' in a worst-case scenario. But to achieve the military capabilities required for such an eventuality will take a lot of doing. 

The much-smaller Navy and IAF, of course, are much better placed on their modernisation paths. While the two are more technology-intensive, the Army has many more ongoing procurement projects at any given time. 

The need is increasingly being felt to revamp MoD's land systems acquisitions wing to fast-track inductions, as also ensure "much greater synergy'' within the Army HQ between its different "line directorates'' and the weapons and equipment directorate. 

"Apart from better processes, MoD's Army acquisitions wing needs a strong dose of additional manpower and reorganisation. At present, it's capable of handling only around 24 projects a year,'' said a source. 

A series of arms scandals in Army has also often derailed its modernisation plans. Take, for instance, the long-delayed over Rs 20,000-crore artillery modernisation programme. India has not been able to import a single 155mm/52-calibre gun since the infamous Bofors scandal of the mid-1980s. 

When things were just about getting back on track, they were hit once again by the Denel and ST Kinetics scandals. Consequently, Army still awaits its planned progressive induction of 1,580 towed guns, 814 mounted gun systems, 180 self-propelled wheeled guns, 100 tracked self-propelled guns and 145 air-mobile ultra-light howitzers. 

Similarly, it continues to make do with obsolete air defence missile and gun systems. Moreover, the force desperately needs third-generation thermal-imaging, image-intensification and infra-red devices to bolster the night-fighting capabilities of both its infantry and mechanised forces. 

The conclusion of the long-delayed selection process for acquisition of 197 "light utility'' helicopters, with Russian Kamov and Eurocopters now left in contention, is also awaited to replace the ageing Cheetahs and Chetaks for high-altitude and other operations. 

While 133 of these choppers will be for Army, the other 64 will go IAF. Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd has also promised to manufacture another 187 light helicopters for the armed forces to meet their overall requirements.


----------



## redpearl75

*Guruprasad director of Research and Development Establishment*



Dr S Guruprasad has been appointed director of Research and Development Establishment (Engineers), a DRDO laboratory, at Dighi. He will join duty on October 1, said sources. 



Born in 1960, Guruprasad had graduated in mechanical engineering from Bangalore university and has done his PhD at IIT, Mumbai. 



He joined the RNDE in 1986 and contributed to all major research activities at the laboratory. He was a key member of the design team for Sarvatra, a military bridge and underwater Shourya launcher. 



In 1999, he was appointed the project director of BrahMos Platform Systems Project and was instrumental in developing Mobile Autonomous Launcher for Army, and inclined and vertical launchers for warships. 



Guruprasad was awarded PhD for his research in blast resistant structures. He is also a recipient of the DRDO performance excellence award in 2004. Moreover, he also has to his credit three patents for his inventions in Sarvatra Project and has filed over 18 patents for his inventions during the recent BrahMoS Project.


----------



## redpearl75

*BEML Offers 155mm, 52 caliber Artillery Gun; Field Trials Begin*

2010-09-29 Bharat Earth Movers Ltd. (BEML) has reportedly offered a 155mm, 52-caliber state-of-the-art artillery gun. The Bangalore-based defence public sector undertaking is ready with the wheeled gun and field trials have already started at its testing tracks in the Kolar Gold Fields (KGF), Karnataka.

This development comes in the backdrop of the fact that the artillery has not purchased a long-range gun in about 20 years following the Bofors gun controversy. The Government recently gave the nod to inviting global tenders for the 155mm guns and the proposed contract for over 1000 guns, besides other range of artillery guns including Howitzers, worth over Rs. 20,000 crore.

BEML chairman and managing director VRS Natarajan said they were the nodal processing agency for this gun, which would enhance the lethality of the defence forces. The gun is part of a technology transfer between a Slovakian company, DMD, and BEML to produce this high-precision gun for the Indian armed forces.

Natarajan said, "We have already been made a nodal processing agency for the 155mm, 52-caliber gun which is a state-of-the-art weapon to be inducted by India. We will produce and supply this to the defence forces. It&#8217;s a technology transfer; India wants to go for a very upgraded tank which is faster, lighter and able to have a greater fire power with lethality."

He also said, "For the wheeled gun project, we have tied up with a Slovakian company, DMD, for a defence offset and the vehicle has already been made available for trial. The time frame is about three years from the date of order by the defence forces. We expect it to commence in the current year or at most the next year."

According to the BEML chief, the company was also looking at the tracked version of the same gun, which will give better fire power. "We have already set up a state-of-the-art, world-class test track. We have a firing range too," Natarajan said, adding that the PSU was also in the process of setting up infrastructure for the overhauling of T72 and T90 tanks.

According to officials, the 155mm, 52-caliber gun -- which is already in use by NATO countries - would augment Indian capabilities. At present, BEML has set up a testing range at KGF and started the trial of Suzana guns. This wheeled gun would increase the artillery power of the Indian Army. The gun's trial evaluation is over and it is waiting for the request for proposal from the Indian Army, the officials added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## marcos98

*Botswana, India to Hold Joint Military Exercise from October 3rd to 9th​*Botswana, India to Hold Joint Military Exercise from October 3rd to 9th | India Defence
A 15-member delegation of the Botswana Defence Force (BDF) will be in India from Oct 2 to participate in a joint logistics exercise with the Indian Army. The BDF delegation, led by their Chief of Staff Logistic Brigadier George Modirwa Tlhalerws, will travel to Dehradun for the Oct 3-9 exercise.

"Besides being engaged in aspects related to the exercise, the visitors will be given an exposure to premier institutions such as Indian Military Academy (IMA) and Forest Research Institute (FRI)," a defence spokesperson said. "Based on a specific request by the BDF, during an earlier visit by Chief of Army Staff to Botswana, the Indian Army is presently engaged in putting in place arrangements for the envisaged exercise. Titled 'Ex Milap', the proposed exercise will aim to give an exposure, to personnel of the BDF, on a wide spectrum of issues related to logistics support for a fighting force," the spokesperson said.

Botswana - located in Southern Africa - became independent within the Commonwealth on 30 September 1966. It is a flourishing democracy that has held free and fair democratic elections since independence. India and Botswana have long enjoyed close defence ties having had a well-established training team located in the country to facilitate training of personnel of the BDF.


----------



## rajgoynar

Joint training exercise for Indian Armed Forces in Andaman and Nicobar 



Port Blair, Oct 2 (ANI): With an objective to streamline and strengthen joint operations, the newly set up Andaman and Nicobar Command (ANC) conducted a unified exercise for the personnel of Army, Navy and Air Force.

Buzz up!
This was first of its kind training in Andaman Nicobar Island that is not done on main lands of our country.


The Amphibians, a specialised unit of ANC coordinated this exercise. The equipments are also modified according to the geographical condition of island where heavy tanks and army trucks can move easily in deep water.

Soldiers are well trained to reach any place of operations on helicopter and slither down with ropes.

The entire theoretical and practical training is given by creating a warlike situation to make soldiers adapt with the true conditions of the island.

Speaking to media persons Major Sachin Mahadok, spokesperson of the Amphibians Unit, said units of Indian Army's Armoured Corps and commandoes, ships of Indian Navy and aircraft of Indian Air Force are taking part to reinforce the coordinated strategies.

" We are trying to get together the persons from all other Commands and Fleets in India, the Army, the Air Force and the Navy on a common platform. To this end, how do we achieve this, is by carrying out and synergising the training of the Army, Air Force and Navy to optimise the results in actual battlefield (conditions)," said Major Sachin Mahadok.

He also said that this joint exercise would enable the personnel posted at ANC to face any battle-like situation.

"The most important thing in training in amphibian domain here is to actually simulate the actual thing. To that end, how do we achieve simulation is by actually carrying out training during firing, then using the noise of the helicopters while slithering and use the smoke. We have something called as smoke, battlefield smoke which we use intelligently to obscure the training round, so as to achieve the same kind of simulation we will get in the battlefield," he added.

During training all the personnel visit each other's defence base and know about their strong and weak points.

The joint exercise has given them scope to establish effective coordination among the three wings of the armed forces.

The Amphibians Unit, based at Port Blair, has successfully executed the tasks assigned to it under the ANC that was established in 2001. (ANI)



Joint training exercise for Indian Armed Forces in Andaman and Nicobar - Oneindia News


----------



## redpearl75

*Joint forces India&#8217;s future, ANC&#8217;s success to be emulated*

Chethan Kumar, Port Blair/Carnicobar: 

''Jointness is success'' is what the tri services command in Andaman and Nicobar Islands is chanting and the mantra seems to be bearing fruit for the Indian armed forces. 


A brain child of the Kargil Committee, the Andaman Nicobar Command (ANC) &#8211;&#8211; a joint force of the Indian Army, Navy and Air Force &#8211;&#8211; has finally borne the tag of being a &#8216;model&#8217; for the Defence Ministry, which is said to be planning to set up more of such commands in the country.

Started as an experiment for the Centre to test for the first time operating all its armed forces, including a Coast Guard unit, from one base with one command, the ANC in October next year will celebrate its 10 years of working as a &#8220;single force&#8221;.

Addressing a group of visiting journalists from Bangalore, Commander-in-Chief of the Andaman and Nicobar Command (CINCAN) Vice Admiral Devendra Kumar Joshi while conceding that there were differences in the initial stages of ANC&#8217;s creation said: &#8220;We&#8217;re happy we&#8217;ve been able to iron out all differences and are carrying out operations in tandem,&#8221;adding that the command has seen tremendous success in working jointly.

He stressed on the fact that going forward, India must adopt this formula through out the country and that the nation is growing in that direction. The Defence Ministry, which is trying to bring all the services under one act &#8211; the Tri Services Act &#8211; is probably a gesture of this acceptance.

ANC has been conducting many joint operations involving the Army, Coast Guard, Navy, Marine Police, etc, which include operations like patrolling, rescue operations et al.
Further, for the first time in the country, the Centre has set up a tri services training school at Port Blair which is training personnel from all the units together, helping each other in understanding the nuances of the other units, as well as enhancing the ability of operating together. 

ANC has also to its name the tag of being a major amphibious warfare hub with training facilities, including a sea-land fighting unit.

Command centre key to counter China 

Sitting literally on China&#8217;s life line &#8211; the Malacca Strait &#8211; the ANC command will prove key to countering China&#8217;s string of pearls strategy around India. China&#8217;s uninterrupted oil/power supply from the Gulf to China needs to pass through the strait before touching Pakistan and Sri Lanka and go towards Bangladesh. While China has already geared up with ports in Chittagong in Bangladesh and a port in Sri Lanka to keep its supplies secure, India is gearing up with an infrastructure boost. Joshi said that the command is looking for expansion, mainly in terms of infrastructure, training, equipment, etc. He said the command will convert its uni-directional air strips into multi-directional all weather strips to get a fighter detachment unit in Carnicobar among other things to check on China.

Please continue with the thread in terms of the advantages from the Army perspective...


----------



## SpArK

*India, Russia to hold annual military cooperation talks​*
2010-10-05 18:50:00



New Delhi, Oct 5 (IANS) Further expansion of bilateral military ties will be high on the agenda of the 10th annual meeting the India-Russia Inter-Governmental Commission on Military-Technical Cooperation here Thursday, an official said.

The meeting will be jointly chaired by Defence Minister A.K. Antony and his Russian counterpart Anatoly Serdyukov, and the focus will be on extending the existing bilateral agreement on military-technical cooperation, the official said Tuesday.

*Serdyukov, who is arriving in India Wednesday, will be accompanied 'by a large delegation of Russian defence ministry and industry representatives', said the official.*

The commission's sessions are held annually and alternate between New Delhi and Moscow.

*The two leaders are also expected to discuss regional and global security issues, according to the official.*

Since the establishment of the India-Russia strategic partnership in 2000, the two nations have steadily developed and strengthened bilateral cooperation covering a range of areas, of which defence forms a significant component.

They share a multifaceted military technical cooperation that includes not only supply of defence equipment and systems but also collaboration in research and development and production.

The two countries, at the last meeting of the commission in Moscow, committed to military cooperation until 2020 which comprises about 200 joint projects, including the modernisation of the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier that the Indian Navy has purchased, the transfer of technology for the licensed production of T-90 tanks in India, the production of BrahMos missiles and the purchase of Smerch MLRS by India.


India, Russia to hold annual military cooperation talks


----------



## redpearl75

*Indian military officers train with 31st MEU *
10/5/2010 By Cpl. Michael A. Bianco, 31st MEU 


USS ESSEX, AT SEA (Oct. 5, 2010) &#8212; Fourteen service members from the Indian Army, Air Force and Navy boarded the ships of the Essex Amphibious Ready Group, Sept. 28, to work alongside Marines of the 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit and Sailors with Amphibious Squadron 11 during exercise Habu Nag 2010. 

Indian officers came to observe Navy and Marine Corps amphibious training off the coast of Okinawa and participate in a tabletop planning exercise. 

&#8220;India and the United States share seafaring traditions,&#8221; said Col. Andrew MacMannis, commanding officer, 31st MEU. &#8220;We consider them partners and friends, and we strengthen the bonds between our militaries with this training.&#8221; 

Habu Nag &#8217;10 is the 5th annual, bilateral amphibious training exercise between India and the United States, designed to increase interoperability during amphibious operations, including mock humanitarian assistance/disaster relief operations and mechanized raids. 

&#8220;We specialize in amphibious operations and work with the U.S. Navy several times a year, but this time we are getting so much more information because of the opportunity to see how the Marines train,&#8221; said Col. Manoj Tiwari, amphibious operations coordinator with the Indian Army. &#8220;Interoperability developed by exercises such as these enable our forces to better work together in real-world efforts.&#8221; 

Although Habu Nag is an annual exercise, this is the first time the Indian military had the chance to work alongside Marines in this situation.


----------



## SpArK

Pvt sector to develop Rs 10,000-cr army communications network

*Ajai Shukla / New Delhi October 6, 2010, 0:47 IST
Industry consortia to be formed to develop high-tech system.*

In a giant first step towards bringing Indias reputed Information Technology (IT) industry into defence production, the Indian Army has approached six private sector IT majors to develop a high-tech communications backbone network for i

The armys communications chief, Lt Gen P Mohapatra, revealed today that the army had sent out security-classified Expressions of Interest, or EoI, for developing a Tactical Communications System (TCS), which will provide a robust, snoop-proof, mobile, cellular network for the Indian Armys voice and data communications during battle.
The EoI, which Business Standard has reviewed, has gone out to at least five private companies: Tata Power (Strategic Electronics Division); HCL Infosystems; Wipro Technologies; Rolta India; and L&T. Another potential candidate, Tech Mahindra, was ruled out as it did not qualify as an Indian company because of a foreign holding component higher than 26 per cent.

In addition, three public sector undertakings  Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL); Electronics Corporation of India Ltd (ECIL); and ITI Ltd  have also received the EoI.

In the 16 months since the TCS project was sanctioned by the apex Defence Acquisition Council on May 18, 2009, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has tried to hand over the project without bidding to defence PSU, Bharat Electronics Ltd. As Business Standard reported (March 3, 2010: MoD sidelines pvt sector in crucial defence project), the MoD cited communications secrecy as the logic for handing over the project on a plate to BEL. After protracted internal debate, MoD decided to allow the Indian private sector to participate, with the Defence Research and Development Organisation developing the secret algorithms required for encoding communications.

Recipients of the EoI say the TCS development and production will cost up to Rs 10,000 crore. But the TCS is only a foot in the door for the private sector. CII Director-General Chandrajit Banerjee estimated today that there were about Rs 30,000-40,000 crore worth of defence electronics systems in the pipeline.

Recipients of the EoI must respond within two months (it was issued on September 24) giving out details of the consortia they create for the TCS project; their technology development plans; development milestones; and time schedules. They must also spell out their estimated capital expenditure for designing and developing a prototype system. Based upon this, MoD will select two companies, which will each build a prototype of the TCS. The better of the two will manufacture the seven TCS systems that the Indian Army needs.

The EoI places the TCS project in the Make category of the Defence Procurement Procedure of 2008 (DPP-2008). Under this, the MoD will fund 80 per cent of the development costs, while the selected company (termed the Development Agency, or DA) will fund the remaining 20 per cent. The Make procedure mandates that at least 30 per cent of the system must be indigenously developed. However, one of the companies that have received the EoI confidently claims that it will develop at least 70-80 per cent of the system in India.

In a bold departure from its earlier practice of selecting the lowest bidder, MoD has indicated that indigenisation and technological quality of the product would be considered in choosing a Development Agency. The EoI states: The contribution of the Indian industry in acquiring and developing Technologies in critical areas shall be a key criterion in assessment of various proposals (sic).

Intriguingly, MoD has issued EoIs in the TCS project only to companies that fulfilled the criteria developed for nominating Raksha Udyog Ratnas, a concept that MoD went on to reject. These criteria, which are mentioned in the EoI, include registration at least 10 years ago as a public limited company; FDI holding of under 26 per cent; annual turnover of at least Rs 1000 crore; a minimum credit rating of CRISIL/ICRA-A; and a positive net worth and profitable operations in at least 3 of the last 5 years.

The TCS project is Indias second project under the Make procedure, after the Future Infantry Combat Vehicle (FICV) development project (Business Standard, August 9, 2010, Indian industry at landmark defence tender). But MoD sources, pointing out the significance of the TCS, say: The FICV is just a standalone armoured vehicle. In contrast, the TCS is a network-centric backbone that connects crucial systems in the electronic battlefield; it connects the sensors, the shooters, the decision systems and the command hierarchy. It is the backbone for everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## redpearl75

*Indra 2010 - Indian, Russian Armies to Conduct Anti-Terror Military Exercises*

2010-10-06 Indian and Russian Armies to conduct anti-terrorism exercise Indra-2010. This will be held in Chaubattia in Uttarakhand between October 15 and 24, Defence Ministry officials revealed in New Delhi. The battalion-level exercise will comprise of infantry troops from both the armies who would work out insurgency and terrorism situations and plan and execute an operation to counter these, particularly in a mountainous terrain, they said.

Other elements from both the armies include observers, air elements and representatives from the Defence Ministries of both countries. The Russian complement would include 257 personnel and the Indian side will be represented by an infantry battalion. "Indra-2010 is intended to enhance the defence cooperation and military-to-military relations between the two armies," they added.

The first of the Indra exercise series was conducted in India in October 2005 and the second was held in Russia in 2007. Since then the two armies have not held an exercise under the series for the last three years.

The Indo-Russian Army exercise comes in the wake of an inter-governmental commission for military and technical cooperation headed by the Defence Ministers of both the countries meeting in Delhi tomorrow. Indian Defence Minister A K Antony and his Russian counterpart Anatoly Serdyukov will meet here to discuss defence relations, buying and selling of military hardware and cooperation in military technologies.


----------



## SpArK

*Antony to attend defence conference*



New Delhi, Oct 8 (IBNS): Union Defence Minister A K Antony is expected to leave for Hanoi on Sunday for a four-day visit to Vietnam to attend the first ASEAN (Association of Southeast Asian Nations) Defence Ministers Meeting (ADMM)-Plus next week.


*The ASEAN Defence Ministers had agreed to establish an ADMM-Plus forum comprising of the 10 ASEAN countries and 8 non-ASEAN countries including Australia, China, India, Japan, New Zealand, Republic of Korea, Russia and the United States, during the Fourth ADMM held in last May.*

We view our participation in the ADMM-Plus deliberations as an aspect of our Look-East Policy and the larger objective of our integration with the region, the defence ministry said in a statement released on Friday.

On the sidelines of the ADMM-Plus, Antony is also expected to have bilateral meetings with the defence ministers of other countries, including the Vietnamese Defence Minister Gen Phung Quang Thanh and other Vietnamese leaders for discussion on issues of mutual interest.


----------



## RPK

*Territorial Army turns 62*


New Delhi: The Territorial Army, popularly known as citizens army, on Saturday celebrated 61 years of its existence after having ably served the nation in battles within and those waged by neighbours.

To commemorate its 61st raising day, various events were organized throughout the country including blood donations camps.

As part of adventure activities and awareness programmes, a trans-India cycle expedition - 'Pradeshik Bhraman' - was flagged off by Indian Army Chief General V.K. Singh Friday.

The expedition will cover a distance of 100,000 km, over a period of four months, and travel through many states, finally culminating in Delhi in March 2011, to coincide with the Prime Minister's Territorial Army Day Parade.

The history of the Indian Territorial Army dates back to Oct 9, 1949 when its foundation was laid by the first governor general of India C. Rajagopalachari.

The aim of raising the force was to relieve the regular army as well as provide reserve units to them. Territorial Army provides an opportunity to citizens to serve the nation while still following their individual career in civil life.

Over the years it has played an important role in nation-building. It started with just 11 battalions, which have now grown to 66 battalions.

Also see: IAF celebrates Air Force Day in style

The citizen soldiers of these battalions have participated in the India-China war in 1962, and between India and Pakistan in 1965 and 1971 and the Kargil operation in 1992.

Terriers, as the soldiers are popularly known, have also participated in many counter- terrorist operations in Jammu and Kashmir and the northeast as well as in relief operations during natural calamities and to aid civil authorities.

On the other front, its ecological battalions -- known as 'Eco Warriors' -- are extensively involved in the country's Go Green project that aims to revive the environment from manmade ecological degradation in some of the most difficult areas of the country.

Over the last 61 years, Terriers have won many gallantry and distinguished service awards, including four Ati Vishisht Seva Medals, one Yudh Seva Medal, five Vir Chakras, three Shaurya Chakras, 49 Sena Medals and 22 Vishisht Seva Medals.


----------



## redpearl75

*Agni-II Plus to be launched in 2011: DRDO*

Director-General of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) V.K. Saraswat said on Friday that Agni-II Plus, a modified version of the Agni-II strategic missile, would be launched next year.

Speaking to journalists on the sidelines of the valedictory function of the Post Induction Training School (POINTS) at the Defence Institute of Advanced Technology (DIAT) here, Dr. Saraswat said it would have a higher range, higher performance, with respect to the thrust and weight ratio than Agni-II, which has a range of 2,000 km.

He said that BrahMos Aerospace Ltd, a joint venture between India and Russia, would be launching the aircraft version of the super-sonic missile. &#8220;It is being developed and it will be integrated with Sukhoi. Within a year, the first development trial will be conducted. Right now, scientists are in the process of checking if it is in need of any modification.&#8221; 

Dr. Saraswat said the DRDO was developing ballistic missiles with both short and long-range radars which were highly manoeuvrable. 

On the indigenous light combat aircraft (LCA) Tejas, negotiations were going on to acquire the GE4141 engines and this would be completed within a month.


----------



## redpearl75

*USD 2.2 billion for Indian Army Tactical Communication System; Top IT Majors Invited*

Indian defense officials have sent out expressions of interest to at least six domestic IT businesses seeking a consortium to develop an indigenous communications system. The tactical communication system, first announced in May 2009, will be the foundation of the Indian army's communication network and is expected to cost around USD $2.2 billion. The system will be a robust, snoop-proof, mobile, cellular network for the Indian army's voice and data communications during battle, the defense department said. It will allow integrated communication, from battlefield to command headquarters and include everything from cellular telephones to equipment sensors.

By seeking domestic design and manufacture of the system, the government is seeking to better integrate and improve the competitiveness of the private indigenous IT sector into defense production. Few details of the expression of interest have been released because of security concerns by the army. However, documents were sent to five private companies and three public sector businesses for developing the tactical communications system, army communications chief Lt. Gen. P. Mohapatra said.

The competition will be between the prototypes of two companies selected by the army that will pay for 80 percent of their development costs. The private companies concerned are Tata Power's Strategic Electronics Division, HCL Infosystems, Wipro Technologies, Rolta India and L&T. Another major Indian player in the IT sector is Tech Mahindra but the company wasn't included. It fails to qualify as an Indian company because of a foreign holding higher than 26 percent, a report in the Business Standard said. Tech Mahindra is a joint operation formed in 1986 between Mahindra & Mahindra and British telecommunications giant BT.

The Business Standard also reported there was intense debate among army acquisition officials about going public with the development of the system because of security concerns. Some officials wanted Bharat Electronics to head up the project without going to tender. The companies and public businesses have two months to return their documents, which should include details of their proposed consortia which will become the development agency for the project. Indigenous manufacture of the system is important for the army. The expression of interest states that "the contribution of the Indian industry in acquiring and developing technologies in critical areas shall be a key criterion in assessment of various proposals."

However, it is expected that not all components will be India-made but it could reach up to 80 percent, one company said.


----------



## redpearl75

*Trials of Honeywell T-Hawk Micro Air Vehicles to be Conducted*







Indian security forces will conduct trials for the T-Hawk micro air vehicle (MAV), a product of US-based Honeywell Aerospace, to test its feasibility in different terrain and surroundings. Earlier this year in April, Honeywell had carried out live demonstration and trials for T-Hawk at the Counter-Terrorism and Jungle Warfare College in Kanker, Chattisgarh. Thereafter, a video demonstration of another Israeli UAV was shown to all concerned agencies, also at Kanker.

"We are now carrying out some more trials for T-Hawk before taking a final decision on procurement of MAVs for surveillance in Naxal-infested areas. Let us see how they go," a senior official of the security establishment told Economic Times. According to sources, the MHA would help the Central forces procure the UAVs. The cost of a fully-operational T-Hawk would work out to around $200,000 or approximately, 90 lakh. The forces would initially like to order a small quantity of these UAVs, preferring to "develop tactics" for their use by the forces on the ground, before placing a bigger order.

Honeywell, on its part, has welcomed the idea of putting its T-Hawk through live trials in different environments and terrain. Speaking to Economic Times over the phone, the US-based Honeywell Defense and Space director, Prabha Gopinath, said: "The live trials at Kanker had borne very satisfactory results. The foliage was not too much and we could see the enemy troop movements very clearly. We also managed to detect IEDs planted 20 inches into the ground."

Mr Gopinath said the company was waiting for more such trials, possibly in the denser locations, including Bastar where the Naxalites are most active. Incidentally, a top Army expert, while witnessing the T-Hawk's April trials in Chhattisgarh, had noted that most Naxalite-infested stretches were not quite located under thick foliage. Also, the expert pointed out that the Maoists were known to engage forces mostly in the "cleared" areas of the jungle.

Dismissing the negative feedback from some quarters about T-Hawk not being able to see through thick foliage, Mr Gopinath said there was no UAV really capable of taking images through triple canopy. Also, unlike its close competitors, including the fixed-wing mini-UAVs of Israeli make, the T-Hawk was more sturdy as it is shaped like a large pressure cooker or a drum with all operational parts secure inside. "The biggest advantage of our design is that all the moving parts are contained, minimized any scope for snags," Mr Gopinath pointed out.

The second and possibly more important advantage of T-Hawk, which is 18 inches in diameter and is invisible to the naked eye beyond a height of 200 feet, is that it can hover over a location/target for a good 40-50 minutes and "help the forces view it and take images from different angles." &#8220;As against this, the fixed-wing UAVs cannot stop at a location. These machines are like a bird. If you spot something suspicious, you cannot stop them for a good, closer look,&#8221; said the Honeywell director for strategic campaigns unmanned aerial systems.

"The T-Hawk is capable of daylight imagery as well infra-red imagery for night-time operations. For example, you can spot Maoist hideouts from the trail of smoke, possibly from cooking, caught by its cameras," said Mr Gopinath. He also ruled out any disadvantage due to the buzzing sound made by its gasoline engine. "The T-Hawk is not really recommended for stealthy operations. And counter-Naxal operations, as we understand, involve moving of trucks, besides movements of 70-80 troops at a time, all of which is possibly more noisy," said Mr Gopinath.

"We are waiting to be called for more trials as Honeywell is committed to helping the Indian government in meeting its security needs," he added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Defence Ministers of India & China Hang Out At Hanoi​*
















*Indian Defence Minister AK Antony met his Chinese counterpart Liang Guanglie at a banquet hosted by the Vietnamese Defence Minister Gen Phung Quang Thanh on the eve of the ASEAN Plus Eight Defence Ministers' Meeting in Hanoi Monday (11 October 2010).

Photos Courtesy DPR Defence*


----------



## sudhir007

India to Enhance Military Cooperation, Conduct Joint Trainings with Vietnam | India Defence

As a part India's Look East Policy, Defence Minister AK Antony said that New Delhi will provide support to Vietnam to enhance and upgrade the capabilities of its three services in general and its Navy in particular. Antony announced India's help at the bilateral meetings with the top Vietnamese leadership including President Nguyen Minh Triet, Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung and Defence Minister General Phung Quang Thanh.

"India will help Vietnam in its capacity building for repair and maintenance of its platforms. The Armies of the two countries will also cooperate in areas like IT and English Training of Vietnamese Army personnel," Antony said on Tuesday. He further said that both the armies will also have a joint training in mountain and jungle warfare in India next year, and offered assistance to Vietnamese Forces in UN Peacekeeping operations, in which India has vast experience.

Antony announced these measures to expand defence cooperation with Vietnam after successful conclusion of the first ASEAN Plus Eight Defence Ministers' Meeting in Hanoi. The Vietnamese Defence Minister thanked India for its valuable contribution to make the ASEAN Defence Ministers' Meeting a great success.


----------



## CONNAN

President to present Colours to T-90 armoured regiments tomorrow








By admin at 18 October, 2010, 3:25 pm

BY PTI

For the first time, five T-90 armoured regiments of the Indian Army will tomorrow receive the presidential standards a rare honour.

The Colours to these units would be presented by President Pratibha Patil, who is the supreme commander of the armed forces, at a parade at the Babina military station near here.

The five units under the &#8216;White Tiger&#8217; armoured division receiving the rare honour are 83, 12, 13, 15 and 19 Armoured Regiments in presence of Army chief General VK Singh and a host of other senior military officials.

Later in the day, the T-90 Division will present a mounted parade for the president to review.

&#8220;This would be a historical occasion as it is for the first time that five Armoured Regiments of an Armoured Division are presented the Colours together,&#8221; an Army official said.

The presentation of Colours is a centuries old martial legacy and considered as recognition of the service rendered by the regiments to the nation.


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

^^^^^^THE ABOVE PICTURE OF T-90 LOOKS VERY AWESOME.
CAN ANYONE EXPLAIN WHAT IS THE BLUE THING (BLUE SPOT NEAR THE MAIN GUN ) ON THAT TANK?

A GOOD NEWS FOR T-90 REGIMENTS.


----------



## CONNAN

MAFIAN GOD said:


> ^^^^^^THE ABOVE PICTURE OF T-90 LOOKS VERY AWESOME.
> CAN ANYONE EXPLAIN WHAT IS THE BLUE THING (BLUE SPOT NEAR THE MAIN GUN ) ON THAT TANK?
> 
> A GOOD NEWS FOR T-90 REGIMENTS.



might be gunners sight


----------



## Super Falcon

well i think the colour would be in desert camo and urban camo i think


----------



## palash_kol

MAFIAN GOD said:


> ^^^^^^THE ABOVE PICTURE OF T-90 LOOKS VERY AWESOME.
> CAN ANYONE EXPLAIN WHAT IS THE BLUE THING (BLUE SPOT NEAR THE MAIN GUN ) ON THAT TANK?
> 
> A GOOD NEWS FOR T-90 REGIMENTS.



I think its some kind of Infrared sensor for night firghting along with gunner sight...Sorry if I mistake...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

MAFIAN GOD said:


> ^^^^^^THE ABOVE PICTURE OF T-90 LOOKS VERY AWESOME.
> CAN ANYONE EXPLAIN WHAT IS THE BLUE THING (BLUE SPOT NEAR THE MAIN GUN ) ON THAT TANK?
> 
> A GOOD NEWS FOR T-90 REGIMENTS.



Its the Panoramic sight for the Commander while the sight for the Gunner is seen under the machine gun.

It gives a unique hunter-killer capability to these tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

*Indra 2010 exercises videos*

YouTube - "?????-2010". ????? 1

YouTube - "?????-2010". ????? 2.

YouTube - "????? -2010" . ????? 3. ???????? ???????.


----------



## CONNAN

*Hero of 1971 Warbird Reinstallaled at IAF Air Headquarters *








By admin at 20 October, 2010, 1:21 pm

BY: IDRW NEWS NETWORK

A truck carries a HAL Gnat (IE-246) for re-installation at Air Headquarters in New Delhi on Wednesday. The aircraft was removed during construction of Metro routes.

Vayu Bhawan is host to a unique display of Warbirds. Three HAL Gnat/Ajeets are displayed in a vic formation on poles on the front lawn facing the main entrance. The three aircraft were installed here sometime in the Mid-90s and are the only one of its kind display of Gnats in the country.


----------



## CONNAN

*PHOTOS: Five T-90 Regiments Receive President's Colours*
















*Fifty tanks from five T-90 Bhishma tank regiments took part in a brilliant parade at the Babina military station on October 19 where the President of India presented standards to the 83, 12, 13, 15 and 19 Armoured Regiments, all part of the Indian Army's 31 Armoured Division.*


----------



## SpArK

*First Ever Commemoration Of WW-1 Battle Of Haifa, Israel On Sep 22, 2010​*


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## sudhir007

Army officer completes first-ever base jump in India

New Delhi: This army officer intercepts and disrupts enemy communications for a living but also loves jumping off high rising buildings.

Lt Colonel Satyendra Verma carried out India's first ever base jump from a 450-ft tall Pitampura TV tower building in the Capital early morning on Friday.

Colonel Verma, who is a professional sky diver, has completed this feat as part of the Army Signal Corps centenary year celebrations.

BASE stands for Building, Antenna, Span (Bridge) and Earth and this advanced form of free fall jump is a major sport around the world.

Verma, with over 1,100 skydivings to his credit, is an experienced BASE jumper and had achieved the feat earlier from the telecom tower in Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia and Perrine
Bridge in the US.

It took him more than a year to get the permission for this daredevil act from the owners of the building.

For the jump, the Army had earlier carried out a technical study of the site and found that the feat was possible, given the Pitampura TV tower's location beside the Delhi Development Authority's cricket ground.

In this form of extreme, adventure sport, the jumper takes a free fall off the tower, but carries an unopened parachute. As the jumper approaches the ground, the canopy opens up for a safe landing.

"This sport is attempted only by experienced skydivers to ensure that the jumper completely understands the concept of body positioning in free fall and is capable of immediate and
suitable response to any canopy malfunction," the officers said.

BASE jumping is significantly more dangerous than similar sports such as skydiving from an aircraft and is regarded by many as an 'extreme sport'.

BASE numbers are awarded to those, who have made at least one jump from each of the four categories -- buildings, antennas, spans or bridges, and Earth (such as mountain
cliffs)

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------

Army officer completes first-ever base jump in India

New Delhi: This army officer intercepts and disrupts enemy communications for a living but also loves jumping off high rising buildings.

Lt Colonel Satyendra Verma carried out India's first ever base jump from a 450-ft tall Pitampura TV tower building in the Capital early morning on Friday.

Colonel Verma, who is a professional sky diver, has completed this feat as part of the Army Signal Corps centenary year celebrations.

BASE stands for Building, Antenna, Span (Bridge) and Earth and this advanced form of free fall jump is a major sport around the world.

Verma, with over 1,100 skydivings to his credit, is an experienced BASE jumper and had achieved the feat earlier from the telecom tower in Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia and Perrine
Bridge in the US.

It took him more than a year to get the permission for this daredevil act from the owners of the building.

For the jump, the Army had earlier carried out a technical study of the site and found that the feat was possible, given the Pitampura TV tower's location beside the Delhi Development Authority's cricket ground.

In this form of extreme, adventure sport, the jumper takes a free fall off the tower, but carries an unopened parachute. As the jumper approaches the ground, the canopy opens up for a safe landing.

"This sport is attempted only by experienced skydivers to ensure that the jumper completely understands the concept of body positioning in free fall and is capable of immediate and
suitable response to any canopy malfunction," the officers said.

BASE jumping is significantly more dangerous than similar sports such as skydiving from an aircraft and is regarded by many as an 'extreme sport'.

BASE numbers are awarded to those, who have made at least one jump from each of the four categories -- buildings, antennas, spans or bridges, and Earth (such as mountain
cliffs)


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## RPK

*The Hindu : News / National : Army to get unmanned ground vehicles*


The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) is preparing a road map for induction of unmanned ground vehicles into the Army, S. Sundaresh, Chief Controller Research and Development, Armament and Combat Engineering, DRDO, said. 

Inaugurating the &#8220;Driving Innovation - DRDO Student Robot Competition 2010&#8221; at the Combat Vehicles Research and Development Establishment (CVRDE) at Avadi near here, Mr. Sundaresh said the Army had agreed to induct 20 Remotely Operated Vehicles (ROVs), developed by the DRDO's R&D establishment in Pune. 

Daksh, the ROV, would locate, handle and destroy hazardous objects safely. Designed to operate remotely from a range of 500 metres, it was capable of handling improvised explosive devices. 

Another version to monitor the contamination level in a Nuclear Biological Chemical-affected environment through its Radiation Measurement and Automatic Control Unit and Portable Gas Chromatograph was ready and the Army had to come up with its requirement, he said. 

DRDO officials held a meeting with the Army's Director-General (Perspective Planning) a few weeks ago and the road map for induction of unmanned ground vehicles would be ready in the next few months. 

About 240 colleges had applied for the student robot competition and 14 teams were selected for the finals. 

Netra demonstration 

A demonstration of Netra, a fully autonomous, unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), designed for anti-terrorist and counter-insurgency operations was held. &#8220;It can be deployed 1.5 km away. Flying at a height of 200 metres, it could send live video to the base. Four high-speed propellers allow the vertical take-off and landing of the portable Netra, which was expected be ready for induction into the Army by year-end,&#8221; said Alok Mukherjee, chief designer.


----------



## RPK

*Army team makes Guinness entry | Deccan Chronicle | 2010-11-01*


Bengaluru, Oct. 31: The 48-member Swetha Ashwa team of the Indian Army has achieved a feat worthy of entry in the Guinness Book of World Records by balancing 48 people on a single, moving bike.

The record-breaking performance was held on Saturday at Yelahanka Air Force Station and on Sunday the same feat was displayed again for the media and other military officials.

It was a breathtaking sight when the famed &#8216;Swetha Ashwa&#8217; team from the Corps of Military Police, stood in a pyramid formation on a 500 cc Royal Enfield motorcycle as they went past the awestruck audience. With this demonstration, the team has broken the record set by the Army Corps of Brazil.

The air rang with applause as the team performed their unique maneuvers, like &#8216;scissors cross&#8217; and &#8216;parallel crossing,&#8217; with skill and precision. The Swetha Ashwa team has been the major attraction at Republic Day and Independence Day parades for their sensational performances on motorbikes. 

&#8220;We are happy to have set a world record. We had actually prepared to cover 1.6 km, but could not do so as the runway length did not permit it,&#8221; said Naik Subedar M.G. Rajan, the leader of the team. &#8220;There were difficulties during our four-month long training period, including an accident where one of our team members fractured his back. He recouped and was part of the record-breaking team,&#8221; Rajan said.

Earlier, on Sunday, the reunion of the Corps of Military Police began with the Adjutant General and Colonel Commandant of the CMP, Lieutenant General Mukesh Sabharwal and other serving and retired army officers paying homage at the war memorial.

Lt. Gen. Sabharwal then felicitated the family members of the CMP personnel who laid down their lives in various military operations. He honoured the Swetha Ashwa team and the team of Motor Para Gliders of the Parachute Regiment, who also showed their skills on Sunday.


----------



## Abhishek_

1,500-horsepower FMBT to replace T-72 tanks beyond 2020





The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) is working on India's future main battle tank (FMBT) with a 1,500-horsepower (HP) indigenous engine. This tank will replace beyond 2020 the imported T-72 tanks, renamed Ajeya, with the Army. Various specifications for the FMBT have been finalised.

&#8220;For engine development, we have formed a national team comprising members from the academia, the user, industry and the DRDO. We have also gone in for an international consultant,&#8221; said S. Sundaresh, Chief Controller (Armaments and Combat Engineering), DRDO. The first prototype of the indigenous engine would be ready in four to five years.

The DRDO is launching a project to develop the transmission for the tank; the indigenous engine and transmission will together be called Bharat Power Pack and it will meet the FMBT's mobility requirements.

&#8220;We are confident that we will be ready with the FMBT prototype in five to seven years,&#8221; Mr. Sundaresh said. &#8220;We are trying to involve all the stakeholders &#8212; the user [the Army], quality control personnel and the production agency &#8212; in this project and the industry will be our partner. We will go for a modular design so that we can always upgrade the tank when new technology comes in.&#8221;

The FMBT will weigh only 50 tonnes compared to Arjun-Mark II's 62 tonnes. The DRDO is simultaneously working on Arjun-Mark II. The volume occupied by the electronics package in the FMBT will be less. The FMBT's engine will be two-thirds the size of Arjun-Mark I's, but will generate 1,500 HP compared to Arjun-Mark I's 1,400 HP.

Improved technologies

Improvements in material, fuel injection and filtration technologies will contribute to the reduction in the engine size without compromising on power.

&#8220;The immediate task for the CVRDE [Combat Vehicles Research and Development Establishment] is to develop the Arjun-Mk II tank and demonstrate it to the user and go for the production of 124 numbers in the HVF (Heavy Vehicles Factory],&#8221; Mr. Sundaresh said. The CVRDE and the HVF are situated in Avadi, near Chennai.

The Arjun-Mk II tank will have a number of upgrades compared with Arjun-Mk I. Missiles can be fired from the former to destroy long-range targets and bring down attack helicopters. The tank's commander will have a panoramic sight with night vision. &#8220;With this upgrade, the commander can carry out his hunting job at night with his thermal sight and engage targets more effectively,&#8221; Mr. Sundaresh explained.

Another upgrade will see the introduction of an explosive reactive armour panel which will comprise explosives in metallic brick form. These bricks will be mounted not only on the front slope of Arjun-Mk-II tank, but all round it as well. When the enemy ammunition hits these bricks, they will explode and retard the energy of the projectile, which then cannot penetrate the tank's armour.

&#8220;The penalty for using these bricks is that they will add 1.5 tonnes to the tank's weight. But we can prevent top attack and side attack. We can add to the tank's protection from missiles and rocket-propelled grenades,&#8221; the DRDO Chief Controller said.

Automatic target tracking

The fourth upgrade is that Arjun Mk-II will have an automatic target tracking system which will add to the accuracy when firing on a moving target.

P. Sivakumar, CVRDE Director, said Arjun-Mk-II would have a total of 93 upgrades, including the advanced air defence gun system for firing at attack helicopters. The Army had placed an indent for production of 124 Arjun-Mk II tanks.

In phase I, 45 tanks will roll out with 56 upgrades, including the missile firing capability and the commander's panoramic sight with night vision.

In phase II, the remaining 79 tanks, with all the 93 improvements, will come off the assembly line. &#8220;By 2013-14, the first batch of around 30 tanks will go out,&#8221; Dr. Sivakumar said.

According to Mr. Sundaresh, these 124 Arjun-Mk II tanks would cost Rs.5,000 crores. 

The Hindu : News / National : 1,500-horsepower FMBT to replace T-72 tanks beyond 2020


----------



## CONNAN

sorry if its repost

*arjun tank production line*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

arjun tank engine and assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

*Antony Hints at Major Policy Changes for Defence Industry*
19:23 IST


*Indian Defence Industry is poised to witness major policy changes*. Disclosing this at a function after presenting the Raksha Mantri's Awards for Excellence for the Year 2008-09 to Ordinance Factories (OFs) and Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs), here today the Defence Minister Shri A.K. Antony said the first ever Defence Production Policy would be unveiled soon and major changes incorporated in the Defence Procurement Policy.

*"2011 January onwards we hope to introduce the new Defence Production Policy as well as the Defence Procurement Policy. So now we are going to take some more drastic steps to achieve our goal of speedy indigenization," Shri Antony said. 
*


*"Our aim is to have a strong defence industrial base in India, because a country like India cannot indefinitely depend on foreign suppliers for majority of our equipments. At the moment 65-70 percent of the equipments are imported, we have to reverse this trend. So we will continue to support the PSUs, but at the same time PSUs alone will not be able to meet the requirements of the Armed Forces. So now we are formulating a new policy.* 


*Earlier we took a decision (that) hereafter no more nominations to the shipyards, nomination basis. Both public sector shipyards will have to compete with the Indian private shipyards to get projects for the Indian Navy. So all the Indian Navy's procurements in future will be from 'Buy Indian, Make Indian.'  so they will have to compete So 'Buy Indian and Make Indian' is going to be the major component of our procurement policy. That will help us to have a strong defence industrial base in India," he added. *

*The Defence Minister said that there is plenty of space and opportunity for the public and the private sector to coexist and thrive.* Assuring the DPSUs and OFs all out financial support for their modernization plans, Shri Antony said that they should be vigorously prepared to face competition from the Indian private sector from next year. 

*There is no option, but to remain globally competitive and efficient and not rest on past laurels, or achievements, Shri Antony said. Both the Defence PSUs and the private sector must carve out respective niches for themselves, by developing their own fields of specialization. These specializations must complement each others efforts and thus generate an even more healthier and competitive environment, he added. *

The Defence Minister also *stressed on the need for R&D and constant coordination between the DRDO and the Industry Partners. "A growing nation like India, a nation aspiring for the membership of the Security Council, a place on the high table of the nations still depending heavily on foreign countries for supply of defence equipments is not good for us," he added. 
*


Commending the Ordnance Factories and DPSUs for the significant improvement in recent months, the Defence Minister said that it must lead to a further refining and development of technical skills and reliability," he said. 

Speaking on the occasion the Minister of State for Defence Shri MM Pallam Raju stressed on the need for the DPSUs and OFs to remain cost competitive while delivering quality standards and maintaining consistency. "Timely delivery of the products is an area of concern which we are not able to meet for various reasons", Shri Pallam Raju said. "We should strive hard in ensuring adherence to delivery schedules so that our Defence PSUs and OFs will also emerge as reliable global players in the field of Defence Production", he added. 

During the Financial Year 2009-10, the forty Ordnance Factories produced wide range of weapons and defence hardware amounting to ` 8,751 Crores while the total value of production by the nine DPSUs was ` 28,703 Crores.


PIB Press Release


----------



## RPK

*Indian army chief visits Tajikistan*

Indian army chief visits Tajikistan

Wednesday, November 10, 2010 - The head of the Indian army, General V K Singh, arrived in Tajikistan on Tuesday night to begin a four-day working visit to strengthen defense ties between the two countries.

&#8220;Gen Singh&#8217;s visit will further cement our defense relationship with a key friendly country in our extended neighbourhood and provide an impetus to our defense cooperation roadmap in Central Asia,&#8221; the Indian Times on Wednesday reported an official source as saying. &#8220;Gen Singh's visit assumes special significance in the light of enhanced defense cooperation between India and Tajikistan.&#8221;

India has an airbase already stationed in Tajikistan at the Ayni Air Force Base, where over 150 military staff are stationed. In recent years, India has been working to extend the runway at the air base and to construct a perimeter around the base as well as an air-control tower.

Tajik Defense Minister Sherali Khairulloyev met with General Singh on Wednesday to discuss enhancing military-technical cooperation between the two states, the Tajik news source AsiaPlus reported on Wednesday. The officials also talked about personnel training in the Tajik army and military cooperation between Tajikistan and India to combat international terrorism.

General Singh is expected to meet with Tajik President Emomali Rahmon on Thursday.

He will also visit the training grounds used by the Tajik Defense Ministry, a hospital and the Tajik Military Institute during his visit.


----------



## sancho

> *India Acquiring Ultra Light Howitzers; No Agreement With BAE Systems As Yet*
> 
> 2010-11-10 The Government of India is not purchasing Ultra-Light Howitzers (ULHs) for the Indian Army from BAE Systems, against the Defence Procurement manual 2009.
> 
> Proposal for procurement of Ultra Light Howitzers (ULHs) through FMS route is underway.
> 
> This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Jai Prakash Narayan Singh in Rajya Sabha today.



India Acquiring Ultra Light Howitzers; No Agreement With BAE Systems As Yet | India Defence


----------



## SpArK

Indian MoD comments various defence and security issues 
15:37 GMT, November 11, 2010 According to the Indian Press Information Bureau, the following information was recently given by Indian Defence Minister, Shri AK Antony in written replies to members of the Parliament of India:


Auto-Pilot System for Jaguar Aircraft

Auto pilots have already been fitted on 55 Jaguar aircraft of the Indian Air Force. The Comptroller & Auditor General had raised the issue of delay in induction of auto pilot in its Report No. CA18 of 2008-2009 (Air Force and Navy) for the year ended 31.3.2008. The Ministry has agreed with the audit conclusions regarding delay in the procurement process. After confirming full operationalisation of the already installed auto pilots, a Request for proposal is being issued for procurement of additional sets of auto pilots for the remaining Jaguar aircraft. 


Commissioning of Interceptor Boat C 148

An interceptor boat C 148 was commissioned in October 2010. The maximum speed of the boat is 45 knots with a displacement of 90 tonnes. The boat has been designed and constructed by ABG Shipyard. The contract was signed with M/s ABG Shipyard in March 2006 for supply of 11 interceptor boats. Six of the boats have already been delivered. The remaining boats are scheduled for delivery during November 2010 &#8211; May 2011. With the induction of these boats, surveillance capabilities of the Coast Guard have been significantly increased.


Agreement on Purchase of Helicopters

The contract for procurement of 12 AW-101 helicopters for the Indian Air Force was signed between Ministry of Defence and M/s Agusta Westland Ltd., United Kingdom at a total cost of Rs. 3546.17 crores on 8th February 2010.

The Ministry of Finance had raised certain issues relating to costs that were clarified while placing the proposal for consideration of the Government. 

AW-101 is a three engine helicopter, whereas, Sikorsky S-92 is a twin engine helicopter. The S-92 did not comply with certain mandatory Services Qualitative Requirements (SQRs) of the Request for Proposal and hence its commercial proposal was not opened. 


Agreement with Russia for Multirole Transport Aircraft

Hindustan Aeronautics Limited and Russian Companies UAC Transport Aircraft and Rosonboronexport signed a Shareholders Agreement on 9.9.2010 to incorporate a Joint Venture Company for design, development and production of Multi Role Transport Aircraft. This agreement was in pursuance to the Inter-Governmental Agreement between Government of India and Russian Federation which was signed on 12th November, 2007 for Design, Development and Production of a Multirole Transport Aircraft (MTA). The Joint Venture company will have shareholding of 50 each from both sides. The investment for the programme has been worked out to be 600.70- MUSD at 2006 Price Level &#8211; which will be shared equally by the two sides. Development and certification of the MTA will take 6 years from 'Go-ahead' of the project. It is planned to start the project in January, 2011 after incorporation of the Joint Venture programme.


----------



## RPK

*ExWeb interview with Col. Anand Swaroop: The Indian Army is ready to face the South Pole challenge*

Polar News Explorersweb - the pioneers checkpoint












The Indian Army is trained, ready and motivated and wants to face the challenge, says the leader of the group, Colonel Swaroop to ExplorersWeb. The eight men will attempt an unassisted, unsupported expedition from Hercules Inlet to the Geographic South Pole with guides Devon McDiarmid from Canada and Svante Strand from Norway. 

ExWeb&#8217;s Correne Coetzer caught up with Anand in Punta Arenas while they wait for the runway at Union Glacier to be cleared so that the Ilyushin flights can take off. Meanwhile ALE&#8217;s skeleton staff who flew in with the Twin Otters works around the clock to clear the snow. 

ExplorersWeb: How do you feel at the moment, being in Punta and getting the South Pole vibe? 

Anand: Well, our flight to Antarctica has got delayed due to weather on Antarctica. We are just waiting for it to clear and move. It&#8217;s a bit tense situation as we have that much less time to make it to the South Pole. Otherwise, we are ready and eager to move. 

ExplorersWeb: Are the teammates the 10 names on your website? How do you know each other? 

Anand: We are now 8. Hem Chandra and Nim Bahadur are not in the final team. We are all from the Indian Army. We did not know each other prior to May 10, 2010 when we got together and after a thorough selection camp formed a team. 

ExplorersWeb: It is quite a large group &#8211; how do you plan to stay together during the day? 

Anand: Well, it&#8217;s not that large a team. When we climb in the Himalayas we are usually 20. So relatively it&#8217;s a small team. We move together and stay two each in tents. Staying together is easy as there is no other place to go. 

ExplorersWeb: What made you decide to do this expedition? 

Anand: We have climbed most of the major challenges in mountaineering in Indian Himalayas. We were looking for worthwhile challenges and doing polar expeditions is definitely one and we just chose that. 

ExplorersWeb: How did you prepare for this expedition? 

Anand: We had a 6 weeks selection camp in Indian Himalayas followed by 4 weeks ski training in Greenland. 

ExplorersWeb: What are you looking forward to on the expedition? 

Anand: We are looking forward to safe and successful expedition. We hope to gain immense experience in polar journey through this expedition. 

ExplorersWeb: What are you not looking forward to? 

Anand: Injuries, bad weather, et al. 

ExplorersWeb: Anything else? 

Anand: Thanks for interviewing us. We are ready, trained and motivated. Ready to go and face it.


----------



## rajgoynar

*Army attempts to clear confusion over Adarsh ownership*



In an attempt to remove confusion over the ownership of the controversial Adarsh Co-operative Housing Society, a presentation was made early last week at the army chief&#8217;s office by the Indian Army&#8217;s Pune-based southern command.

The army tried to prove the land belongs to the defence forces. The Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) is carrying out a preliminary enquiry, before making a case for investigation.

Lieutenant General RK Swamy, chief of staff of southern command, was in Delhi for the presentation as the Mumbai-Gujarat area falls under the southern command.

The presentation had facts and figures drawn from defence estates records of 1958 and said the land was acquired in exchange for a plot in Mumbai&#8217;s Santacruz area.

The defence ministry had asked the army, navy and the directorate general defence estates (DGDE) about the security implications of having the 31-floor highrise building in the vicinity of the naval area and whether the land on which it stands is its property and how was it transferred to the building authorities.

DNA tried to contact the present DGDE, Ashok Harnal, but he refused to comment.

The army has also shown concern over how an ecological park of the mid-90s got converted into a residential building.

The army was in de facto possession of the plot since the early 1990s and had used it as a training location.




Army attempts to clear confusion over Adarsh ownership - Mumbai - DNA


----------



## Water Car Engineer

http://livefist.blogspot.com/2010/11/avionics-architecture-of-indias-light.html


----------



## RPK

Engineers celebrate 230th Corps Day at Chandimandir @ www.punjabnewsline.com

*Engineers celebrate 230th Corps Day at Chandimandir *

CHANDIGARH: While all three wings of Engineer Corps of Indian Army celebrating their 230th raising day nationwide, the celebration by the Engineers of Western Command with traditional fervor and Zeal is on here at Chandimandir also. 



Maj Gen V K Bhatt, Chief Engineer Western Command and Colonel Commander of Bombay Sappers along with other officers, retired officers and other ranks joined in a solemn wreath laying ceremony to pay homage to the martyrs at &#8216;Veer Smriti&#8217;, the War Memorial of Western Command today. The entire fraternity of the Corps of Engineers in the tricity of Chandigarh, Panchkula and Mohali are attending the celebrations.


The Corps of engineers, one of the oldest arms of the Indian Army, established in the year 1780 consists of three major wings namely Combat Engineers, Military Engineering Service and Border Roads. The Corps also provides officers to the Military Survey and Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO).


The main role of combat engineers is to provide mobility to own forces by constructing bridges, tracks and helipads; on the other hand the Corps denies the same to the enemy by creating such as laying mine-fields and demolition of bridges.


The military engineers are mainly responsible for the design, construction and maintenance of all works, buildings, airfields, dock installations, etc. They are also engaged with additional Services such as military roads, water and electricity supply, drainage, refrigeration, furniture, required by the Army, Navy and Air Force.


The Border Roads Organisation (BRO) is another major arm of the Defence service which is playing a vital role by constructing national highways, airfields, buildings and bridges. The Border Roads, by constructing a large number of roads in once inaccessible areas of the Himalayas, Rajasthan and North Eastern States have contributed significantly to their economic development.


----------



## sudhir007

When the Indian Army impressed the US Army

Indian Army has received an overwhelming pat on its back from the US forces for the professional manner in which it went about carrying out tasks assigned to it in Yudh Abhyas 2010. The 14-day combined training exercise enhanced relationships between the two militaries and expanded operational and cultural knowledge between Indian and US soldiers.

Lt Col Christopher Cassibry, commander of 1st Squadron (Airborne), 40th Cavalry Regiment, 4th Brigade Combat Team (Airborne), 25th Infantry Division, leads the colour guard during the November 14 closing ceremony of combined training exercise Yudh Abhyas 2010 at Buckner Physical Fitness Centre on Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson

&#8220;This two-week exercise brought these soldiers together for this increasingly complex exercise. What we&#8217;ve done here through Yudh Abhyas is important. It&#8217;s important to this relationship between our two countries,&#8221; said Brig Gen Raymond Palumbo, commanding general of the US Army in Alaska.

Approximately 750 soldiers from the 4th Brigade Combat Team (Airborne), 25th Infantry Division, 79th Infantry Brigade Combat Team (National Guard) and Indian army soldiers from the 62nd Infantry and 5th parachute Regiment Brigade participated in Yudh Abhyas 2010 and filled the formation during the ceremony.

&#8220;I thought the outcome of this exercise was great. As far as our training objectives, we met all of them,&#8221; Maj Edward Berg, brigade judge advocate, 4th ABCT, 25th ID, said, adding, &#8220;The thing that will last for me, that I will remember most, is just the time getting to know my counterpart and creating that friendship.&#8221;

&#8220;We had a great time getting to know each other on a personal level as well as a professional level,&#8221; Berg added. &#8220;I think it&#8217;s important not only personally to make friends with people from different nations, but also professionally as we go more towards joint operating environments.&#8221;

&#8220;It&#8217;s been great working with the Indian army. They are very professional,&#8221; said Spc Justin Coates, infantryman in Charlie Troop, 1-40th CAV. &#8220;They really know what they are doing, and I felt confident with their ability to jump.&#8221;

&#8220;They have been able to adapt to our differences very quickly. So seeing them perform so well in this unfamiliar environment is amazing. From talking to them and working with them, I&#8217;ve learned that even though we wear different uniforms, we still share the same lifestyle,&#8221; said Sgt Randy Henrion, team leader with Apache Troop, 1st Squadron (Airborne), 40th Cavalry Regiment, 4th Brigade Combat Team (Airborne), 25th Infantry Division.

*Yudh Abhyas 2010 included a command post exercise that focused on combined peacekeeping operations, a field training exercise that included several combined missions, marksmanship and tactical training highlighted by a Javelin live-fire, a combined US and India airborne jump, as well as various cultural activities and social exchanges.*

The exercise was significant within all levels involved, Palumbo said.

It strengthened national bonds between India and the United States, it brought two allied militaries together on the same field, and gave each individual participant a chance to experience an unfamiliar culture and establish new friendships.

&#8220;It&#8217;s great that we brought two professional armies together for something like this. I think we&#8217;ve created great friendships for the future,&#8221; Major Edward Berg, brigade judge advocate, 4th ABCT, 25th ID said.

Soldiers and leaders from both armies presented gifts to commemorate the bonds established through the training event, and bid farewell to each other to conclude the ceremony and Yudh Abhyas 2010.

Yudh Abhyas is a regularly scheduled bilateral, conventional-forces training exercise, sponsored by US Army, Pacific and the Indian Army.

The exercise is designed to promote cooperation between the two militaries to develop US Army Pacific and USARAK relationships with India and promote interoperability through combined military decision making process, battle tracking and manoeuvring forces, and exchange of tactics, techniques and procedures.

*Like in the last edition in Babina in India, this time too the Indian soldiers tried out several US-made weapons, including the Javelin Anti-Tank Guided Missile.*

*The Indian Army is buying at least 400 of the Raytheon-made weapons and the two sides are discussing a proposal to produce them under license and the Indian defence public sector Bharat Dynamics Limited.*


----------



## rajgoynar

*Indian artillery inflicted maximum damage to Pak during Kargil*



New Delhi: The Indian artillery, assisted by the Bofors gun and multi-barrel rocket launchers among others, caused the maximum damage to the Pakistani Army during the Kargil war, a fact now admitted by neighbour.

As per the official list of Pakistani soldiers who have been killed during the war period, put up on its website by the Pakistani Army, about 190 of the over 400 dead were killed because of shelling by the Indian Army.

The reasons for the maximum number of deaths given by the Pakistani army was "En Arty shelling" or "En shelling". 'En' stands for Enemy, an obvious reference to Indian troops.

The Indian soldiers also killed another about 160 of regular Pakistani Army men in exchange of fire with their hand-held assault weapons or as Pakistan puts it, "En Action".

Besides the exchange of fire, the Indian Army men also killed about 90 Pakistan Army personnel by shooting them down.

The reason given to such deaths was "En fire".



Even the Indian Air force, which bombarded certain territories captured by a mixture of Pakistan troops and militants, killed regular armymen.

It was not just the Indian Army that Pakistan had to fight but also rolling stones and avalanches. About 30 enemy troops died in this category.

Interestingly, one of them was killed in lightning. Among other reasons for deaths given were also helicopter crashes.

The Pakistan Army which had been denying its role in the conflict has quietly put the names of 453 soldiers and officers killed in the battle on its website.

The names of those who died in Kargil are tucked away in a list of thousands of personnel killed while on duty that has been posted in the "Shuhada's Corner" (Martyrs Corner) of the website.

The very first page of the long list of martyrs includes the names of Capt Karnal Sher and Havildar Lalak Jan, who were both killed on July 7, 1999 in Kargil and awarded Pakistan's highest military award, the Nishan-e-Haider.

Several others were posthumously given other gallantry awards like the Tamgha-e-Jurat (Medal of Courage).

A majority of those who died in Kargil were soldiers from the Northern Light Infantry (NLI), a paramilitary force that was made a regular regiment of the Pakistan Army because of its performance in the 1999 conflict.

During the Kargil conflict and in subsequent years, the Pakistan Army insisted that none of its regular soldiers were involved in the hostilities.


----------



## SpArK

*Indian Armed forces facing shortage of over 15,000 officers​*



​

NEW DELHI (PTI): The three wings of the armed forces are facing a shortage of over 15,000 officers, Lok Sabha was informed Monday.

"In *Army, there is a shortage of 12,510 officers. The Navy is short of 1,747 officers and the Indian Air Force (IAF) is short of 1,016 officers of its sanctioned strength,*" Indian Defence Minister A K Antony said in a written reply to a Lok Sabha query.

He said the authorised strength of officers in the Army was 47,864 officers, in the Navy 9,719 while the IAF has a sanctioned strength of 12,211 officers.

Antony said the shortage of officers was attributable to a number of factors including tough selection procedures, difficult service conditions coupled with perceived high degree of risk involved in service career.

He said a number of steps have been taken to do away with the shortage and attract a large number of youth to join the armed forces.

Indian Armed forces facing shortage of over 15,000 officers - Brahmand.com


----------



## Spitfighter

^^I'm pretty sure the number was higher a few years ago, I wonder if we've made any progress in this regard.

Edit: Yup, turns out we have. It was 24,000 three years ago.

http://www.expressindia.com/latest-news/Army-facing-shortage-of-officers/219929/


----------



## sathya

indian army despite getting the major share of budget not getting as many weapons as air force or navy..
so many deals are cancelled, repeated or kept pending
MOD, ARMY has to do some thing over it
army thread is not going as interesting as others.
we need some success carrot here


----------



## jatayu

Our defence budjet is very low. you can say china spends less percentage of its GDP than us, but remember PLA salariy is not paid from their defence budjet. we need to allocate atleast 3.5%


----------



## Ammyy

............


----------



## sudhir007

Orders of Battle - Orbat.com News (America Goes to War)

Second batch of two Indian mountain divisions under raising The first batch of two was for the Northeast; the second division will complete raising in March 2011. The next batch of two is for Ladakh, and we thought they would be raised in 2012-2014, but but it seems raising is already under way, because the divisions have been assigned numbers. We will be unable to give numbers until Mandeep Singh Bajwa, or South Asia correspondent, confirms and says its okay.
#

We're wondering if Beijing realizes how unnecessary and how stupid its provocations and efforts to intimidate India have been. Previously, India had a true offensive capability against China only in the Sikkim/West Bhutan area. But now India is building a major offensive capability for Ladakh, for Middle Arunachal, and for the extreme Northeast. India is to also add an independent armored brigade and independent infantry brigade to its forces in Ladakh, with the result that from two brigades its capability will increase four-fold.
#

And these four divisions are only the start. The Indian Army has asked for seven more divisions, of which three are likely to be approved soon, the rest will probably wait till the next round of Chinese provocations.
#

How has any of this helped China? For years it has gotten by with just two brigades and frontier troops in Tibet; now it will have to respond with a major counter buildup - which of course the Indians have foreseen, which is why the Army has asked for another seven divisions, which will require China to do yet another buildup. The Chinese ego has been boosted by picking on India, but all that China has succeeded in doing is making its position in Tibet very much more difficult.

(India had a total of 11 divisions - one infantry and ten mountain - for deployment against China prior to 1971. This came down to 9 divisions by the 1990s. By 2012-13 it will be up to 12.


----------



## sathya

*India's special forces expanding without 'adequate training or support'
The Indian Army has been criticised for planning to commission its eighth special forces (SF) battalion - the 11th SF - in early 2011 ...
26-Nov-2010


----------



## jha




----------



## rajgoynar

*Pak has 43 terrorist camps, including 22 in occupied Kashmir: Indian Army chief*




There are 43 terrorist camps in Pakistan, 22 of which are located in Pakistan-administered Kashmir, the then Indian Chief of Army Staff, General Deepak Kapoor, told US President Barack Obama's the then National Security Advisor (NSA), James Jones in 2009, a diplomatic cable unveiled by whistle-blower website WikiLeaks has revealed.

According to the leaked cable, during a meeting between senior US and Indian officials on June 26, 2009, General Kapoor told Jones that the "Pakistani military's statements regarding the Indian threat on its eastern border are wholly without merit. Even after the 11/26 terrorist strikes on Mumbai, he emphasized, India did not make any move of a threatening nature toward Pakistan."

"Kapoor alleged that there are 43 terrorist camps in Pakistan, 22 of which are located in Pakistan-administered Kashmir. Although the Pakistanis raided some camps in the wake of 11/26, Kapoor averred, some camps have reinitiated operations," said the document, which was classified as 'secret'.

It said that the Indian army chief "further asserted infiltration across the Line of Control cannot occur unless there is some kind of assistance and/or degree of support that is institutional in nature. He described several incidents of infiltration that occurred this year, including that of 40 terrorists in March who were found possessing significant ammunition and other equipment."

He said that India was worried that some part of the huge US military package to Pakistan would "find its way to the hands of terrorists targeting India,".

Furthermore, if "we can catch them (the infiltrators), why can't the Pakistani military?" the cable quoted Gen Kapoor, as saying. "There's a trust deficit between the U.S. and Pakistan but there's also one between India and Pakistan," he stressed.

When Jones asked him "how the Pakistanis react when the Indians confront them with these incidents," Kapoor replied that the Pakistanis "remain in denial mode, but fortunately today India's counter-infiltration posture is stronger than in the past."

Asked about the percentage of infiltrators that get through, Gen Kapoor "estimated between 15 to 20 percent, but cited the challenge posed by India's open border with Nepal," and asserted that this year (2009), at least 16 terrorists entered India through Nepal and then traveled to Kashmir. Throughout his remarks, Kapoor stressed that infiltration bids were "acts of aggression," said the cable, whose subject was "NSA Jones discusses US-India security.

Regarding terrorist camps in Pakistan, Jones told Indian Defence Minister A.K. Antony and Gen Kapoor that the US "will take up the issue with Pakistan.




Pak has 43 terrorist camps, including 22 in occupied Kashmir: Indian Army chief


----------



## SpArK

*Dateline Delhi: Vijay Diwas*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> indian army despite getting the major share of budget not getting as many weapons as air force or navy..


They are busy with scams like Adarsh. Really... do they really want to modernize or not ??/
About Special forces....Top army brass just believes in "BALIDAAN". I just don't get it, these top armed force officials where also once the normal soldier, so how they can't understand the problems of our soldiers. In todays world while every1 is expanding, Indian army and MOD of defense is just playing games of calling RFPs and then after every thing cancelling the project.
"FINSAS", "FMBT", "All terrain Vehicle", "Hypersonic Brahmos","FICV","Helicopters like heavy attack, heavy lift, light weight" all projects with great importance but only two things are common with them :
1) Indigenous
2) Delays
I am not anti-indigenization but still, the authorities should be held responsible if there are delays as it cause cost escalation. Just like MDL which delayed the project by 3 years, which caused the price escalation by 1 billion $. I know its not easy to develop things like these but we have to admit that its not just that, our defense companies are more responsible for these delays. 
I mean not even a single project which is completed within the time frame and DRDO says everyone just blames them but I say who else is there ?? Who else should be blamed. Sometimes other agencies and even our forces are responsible for delays but mostly its DRDO and HAL and MDL etc etc.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*First Infantry Battalion Gets Degree Under IGNOU's Project 'Gyandeep'​*












Convocation function for award of IGNOU Degree to JCOs and OR of 18 MAHAR, as part of The Mahar Regimental Centre Army-IGNOU Community College was conducted at DRDO Bhawan on 23 Dec 2010. This is the first Infantry Battalion to conduct the Convocation Ceremony and that too in such a short time. As many as 346 persons received the Associate Degree. 608 received Diplomas and 656 received Certificates after the inception of the project. 

The Chief guests were Lt Gen V K Chaturvedi, AVSM, SM, Director General (Manpower & Personnel Service) and Shri V N Rajasekharan Pillai, Vice Chancellor IGNOU. The impetus for this achievement was provided by Mahar Regiment Community College at Sagour and RAM Division. The ceremony was also attended by senior officers of the Army, staff and faculty members of IGNOU. To bridge this gap and empower the JCOs and OR with the requisite diploma/degree based on the in service training. 

Project Gyandeep was launched on 04 Sep 2009. JCOs and OR can now register for award of diploma/degree through their respective Regimental Centres, which have been registered as Army-IGNOU Community Colleges and will function as autonomous institutes. These colleges will identify academic programmes to be offered to the community of soldiers on the basis of a need analysis, of the local job requirement and opportunities and incorporate these findings into the curriculum. Project Gyandeep is a Win-Win scenario for all the stake holders and is a small step for each soldier, a giant leap for the Indian Army. The scheme is very popular due to the post retirement settlement avenues of a soldier.

DPR


----------



## MKI

Army destroyed Kargil papers?- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## angeldemon_007

Any news of the decisions on the important projects and deals like ?
Light helicopter purchase.
Howitzer purchase.
F INSAS (don't tell me first phase will be inducted in 2012, have heard but not seen anything on the ground)
etc.

Indian army believes they can fight with hand ??/


----------



## angeldemon_007

I don't know whether you have read this article. But after reading this, I request Pakistan to give us one more Kargil, so that our govt. wake up from the sleep.

Murky Competitions for Indian Howitzer Orders May End Soon&#8230; Or Not


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

*Photos : Vice President Inaugurates NCC Republic Day Camp-2011​*


----------



## SpArK




----------



## jha

*Indian Army to purchase 1000 anti-material rifles *

Seeking to modernise its infantry, the Indian Army has initiated the process to purchase light weight anti-material rifles capable of busting light armoured vehicles, field fortifications and low flying helicopters from a long distance. The need for anti-material rifles was felt during the Kargil conflict in 1999 when insurgents made concrete bunkers on the frigid heights of the Himalayan range. Anti-material rifles are similar in form and appearance to modern sniper rifles and can often be used in that role, but they are usually chambered for more powerful cartridges and can operate at greater range.






According to the armys Request for Information (RFI), the rifles will be used during conventional and sub-conventional operations to engage lightly armoured vehicles, static defences, field fortifications and low flying helicopters.

It (the weapon) must be rugged and man portable by a crew of two and be easy to bring into and out of operation. The weapon must function in all terrain and climatic conditions as existing in India, the RFI stipulates.

The army wants that the rifle to weigh not more than 15 kg with a calibre higher than 12.7 mm and a range of more than 1.5 km.

Sources said the order will be for 1000 units and the manufacturers have been asked to respond to the RFI by Jan 31.

After the Kargil conflict, South African firm, Denel was contracted to supply the anti-material rifles. But following the blacklisting of the firm on charges of corruption, the acquisition got delayed. The proposal for these rifles has been pending with the defence ministry since 2006.

Though there is an Indigenous version of such a rifle, Vidhwansak, developed by the Indian ordnance factories, in association with the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), its weight is more than that specified by the Indian Army.

Vidhwansak, however, is cheaper at Rs 10 lakh (about $20,000), than alternatives such as the Denel NTW-20 AMR which costs Rs 23 lakh (more than $45,000).

Indian Army to purchase 1000 anti-material rifles


----------



## GORKHALI

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qrjFeNOsu.../jp52-cYZV0g/s1600/2696521e9ef67876c649b9.jpg


----------



## GORKHALI

*PICTURE -T-90 BHISHMA*


----------



## madooxno9

ANYONE has ANY idea about M777 , what happened to the deal ??


----------



## Hulk

madooxno9 said:


> ANYONE has ANY idea about M777 , what happened to the deal ??



Last I heard we were leasing 2 of them because US did not offer them free for trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

*PHOTOS: Army Demo At Western Command Parade*













Photos Courtesy DPR Defence


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Is this deal finalized or canceled??/*



> *Bumar Announces $1.2 Billion Deal with India*
> 
> WARSAW - Polish state-controlled arms company Bumar on Feb. 25 announced it was poised to sign a 1.2-billion-dollar (809-million-euro) deal to supply military equipment to India.
> 
> "We are expecting to sign contracts worth around $1.2 billion," a spokeswoman for Bumar, Kamila Walczak, told AFP.
> 
> She declined to elaborate.
> 
> According to the Polish newspaper Dziennik, Bumar has clinched six separate contracts with India, covering the supply of 200 WZT-3 armored cars, 80 Kroton de-mining vehicles, 100 Loara mobile anti-aircraft units and 110 self-propelled cannons.
> 
> In addition, Dziennik reported, Bumar is to supply 1,000 tank engines and also help upgrade the same number of T-72 tanks which are currently used by the Indian army.
> 
> Bumar may also work with India on the production of tank engines, the newspaper said.


----------



## SpArK

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Is this deal finalized or canceled??/*



No idea...


Wizyta Prezesa firmy BEML z Indii


----------



## SpArK

Does India care for its soldiers?


----------



## angeldemon_007

What is happening in FICV project ??/ I heard 4 companies were participating, and two will be selected and they would be given a time frame of 7-8 years so that it would get ready by 2018.

But when is this going to start, i thought the decision was supposed to be made in Aug. 2010 (or Aug 2011 ??/) (correct me if i am wrong).


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Bulletproof jackets for troops*
NEW DELHI: Soldiers or humble grunts are often forgotten in the rush to clinch arms deals for main-battle tanks, submarines, and fighter jets. Now, after several years of delay, jawans are finally on course to get modular bullet-proof jackets and ballistic helmets with internal communication gear. 

The new jackets and helmets will not only better protect the head, neck, chest, groin and sides of soldiers but also allow them to move with greater agility than the heavy obsolete ones they are currently saddled with. 

A dozen companies have come forward with their proposals to the Army's tender, under which around 1.5 lakh bullet-proof jackets will be inducted in the first phase, with another 1.8 lakh or so to be acquired in the second round. 

"Trials of the jackets, which will be modular in nature, ergonomically designed and fit snugly to provide maximum protection, will soon be held in Rajasthan deserts and Ladakh mountains," said a senior officer. The jackets, each costing around Rs 50,000, will also be tested in the Terminal Ballistics Research Lab in Chandigarh against the more lethal bullets currently being used by terrorists in J&K. 

"Being modular, the jackets will provide graded levels of protection for different missions. Their weight will depend on the threat level," he said. 

For a "low threat perception" mission, for instance, the jacket will weigh less than 4 kg and have "a trauma pad with all-around soft armour plate, including front, sides, back, collar and neck". 

At the other end, in a high threat mission, the jacket will weigh 10.5-11.5 kg, with "hard armour plates" for front, rear, sides, upper arms, groin and throat, capable of protecting against 7.62mm x 39mm mild steel core ammunition fired from an AK-47 from 10 metre. 

With Army engaged in intensive counter-insurgency operations in J&K and northeast, soldiers certainly need better head and body armour. In 2010, for instance, the force lost 15 officers, 13 JCOs and 159 soldiers in various operations. 

But a soldier's life in India comes cheap. A parliamentary report last year noted the Army was still short of 1,86,138 bullet-proof jackets despite being authorized 3,53,765 new ones way back in March 2004. The situation has not improved much since then, said sources. 

*The 1.13-million Army does have a futuristic modernization programme for its foot-soldiers, the F-Insas (future infantry soldier as a system), but it's yet to gather steam. 

F-Insas basically aims at converting a soldier into "a fully-networked all-terrain, all-weather, weapons platform with enhanced lethality, survivability, sustainability, mobility and situational awareness" for the digitized battlefield of the future. 

Under it, infantry soldiers are to progressively get equipment like light-weight integrated ballistic helmets with "heads-up display" and miniaturised communication systems; portable visual, chemical and biological sensors; hand-held computer displays, GPS and video links; "smart" vests with sensors to monitor vital body signs; and lethal firepower with laser-guided modular weapon systems.*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*India makes ready to match PLA firepower*

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## truthseeker2010

*RFP Issued for Howitzers for Indian Army; BAE Systems M777s Lead Race*

After four failed attempts in the last 25 years, the Army has issued a fresh global tender for acquiring over 400 towed artillery howitzers, the first after the controversial Bofors deal. The ghost of Bofors controversy had been haunting the artillery modernisation process with all previous efforts to procure the guns being cancelled and the Army has not been able to induct even a single new piece of howitzer since the mid 1980s.

The latest request for proposal was issued in the third week of January, army sources said, adding the deal would include procurement of over 400 guns from foreign vendors and production of over 1,000 guns indigenously in partnership with the chosen manufacturer. The tender has been re-issued as the last one was cancelled after one of the two contenders Singapore Technologies was blacklisted by the Defence Ministry after it was named in a CBI charge sheet in the Ordnance Factory scam.

After the blacklisting, BAE Systems was the only company left in the fray and the tender was scrapped as the Indian defence procurement rules don't allow acquisition in single vendor cases. However, it is not yet clear as which firms other than BAE Systems have received the RFP this time.

To augment its artillery prowess, the Army is likely to procure the ultra-light howitzers this year from the United States through the foreign military sales route. India is already in an advanced stage of negotiations with the US for procuring over 145 ultra-light howitzers for their deployment in mountainous regions. As part of its over Rs 20,000-crore artillery modernisation plan, the Army is looking at inducting several types of howitzers through inter-governmental pacts and global tenders.

The Army Chief had also recently said that the trials for the different types of guns were expected to begin this year in summer so that their induction could take place by the end of next year. The Army presently uses a mix of 105 mm field guns and 130 mm and 155 mm howitzers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

*AN ARTISTIC IMPRESSION OF INDIAN ARMY FMBT -THE KARAN MBT 
*


MILITARY AVIATION AND SPACE TECHNOLOGY NEWS: AN ARTISTIC IMPRESSION OF INDIAN ARMY FMBT -THE KARAN MBT


----------



## MINK

*Indian Army has two new mountain divisions in northeast.*

New Delhi: *With an eye on China's growing military strength in Tibet, India has 'fully raised' two new mountain divisions with 30,000 troops in the northeast as a counter-measure and to shore up its mountain warfare capabilities. *

'*We have now fully raised the two new mountain divisions in the northeast. They are fully functional. *Only some support elements may join them soon,' a senior officer at the Army Headquarters here said. 


*The two new mountain divisions, raised at a cost of Rs 700 crore/ Rs 7 billion each,* will be under the command of the Rangapahar-based 3 Corps in Nagaland and the Tezpur-based 4 Corps in Assam of the army's Kolkata-based Eastern Command. 


The two divisions with 15,000 personnel each will further enhance the tactical strength of the Indian Army in the strategically important areas along the borders facing its traditional rival China, which claims the whole of Arunachal Pradesh as its territory. 


The new mountain divisions have come up at a time when India's security top brass is warily watching the massive upgrade of Chinese military infrastructure along the 4,057-km Line of Actual Control (LAC) - the ceasefire line as there is no demaracated border - in all the three sectors - western (Ladakh), middle (Uttarakhand, Himachal) and eastern (Sikkim, Arunachal).

The other China-specific plans include the raising of the 'Arunachal Scouts' and 'Sikkim Scouts' that was given the nod last year. 

*India has also deployed a Sukhoi SU-30 air superiority fighter jet squadron in Tezpur as one of the aerial offensive measures apart from upgrading airfields and helipads in the northeast.*The Cabinet Committee on Security had approved the raising of the two new divisions in early 2008 and preparations for raising the offensive infantry formations began the same year. 


The army, out of its 35 divisions, already has 10 divisions dedicated to mountain warfare and another infantry division earmarked for high altitude operations. 


Though the plan for raising the two new formations was to be in two phases over five years, the army has compressed timelines to have them in place within three years, primarily in view of the defence ministry's focus on building military strength in the northeast, the officer, who did not wish to be named, said. 


Under the first phase, the two new divisions' headquarters, along with a brigade each, have come up, including the headquarters' support elements such as signals, provost, and intelligence units. Implementation of the second phase will be completed in the first half of this year to make them operationally ready. 


*The divisions have been armed with state-of-the-art technology such as heavy-lift helicopters capable of carrying 50 troops each; ultralight howitzers that can be slung under the helicopters for transportation; missile and cannon-armed helicopter gunships; utility helicopters and unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). *


India is already in the process of purchasing 140 M777 ultralight howitzers worth $647 million through the foreign military sales route from the US under its Rs 12,000-crore ($2.7-billion) artillery modernisation plan. 


The air assets, such as the helicopter gunships and attack helicopters, will provide the two divisions capabilities to carry out manoeuvres for countering the terrain impediments. 

'The gunships and attack choppers will be necessary for providing the two formations firepower in a mountain terrain, as the army will not be in a position to deploy tanks and armoured vehicles,' the officer pointed out. 


The firepower in the third dimension (air) was required due to difficulties the army would face in using artillery guns in an operation over a mountainous terrain.

Source: Sify


----------



## MINK

*Indian Army refloats tenders for heavy guns.*

New Delhi: *The Indian Army has once again begun the process of acquiring heavy guns, floating tenders for both the towed and tracked systems that have a range of up to 40 km. The tender for the towed gun was issued on Jan 28 while that for the tracked version was issued in mid-January.* India Strategic defence magazine (..:: India Strategic ::.. Home Page: The authoritative monthly on Defence and Strategic Affairs.) quoted sources as saying that that several vendors from France, the US, Britain, Israel, the Czech Republic and other countries were invited but no details of the tender specifications were available as they are generally secret in accordance with General Staff Qualitative Requirements (GSQRs). *India had earlier cancelled its Request for Proposal (RfP) for 1,580 towed guns (155mm, 52 calibre), as well as for tracked guns over allegations of corruption involving one company or another.* That set back the army's artillery modernisation programme by three to five years over and above the 10-year long delay in the process. India Strategic also reported that meanwhile, 'the good news is that the summer and winter field trials of the ultralight gun, BAE Systems M777 A1 have been completed successfully within 2010 at the Pokhran range and negotiations are now to be conducted for acquiring 145 of them from the US government under its Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme.The 155mm/45 caliber gun, which can be slung-carried by heavy-lift helicopters like the Boeing Chinook, or ferried by heavy trucks, is to be deployed in the mountains. The process to acquire this type of gun was initiated in 2006 and the defence ministry has already allocated the funds for this. US Congressional clearance, a mandatory requirement, has also been given and the gun could be in the Indian Army's inventory within a couple of years after the contract is signed. Made partly of titanium, the gun is about 40 per cent lighter than the earlier versions in operation and is being used extensively in Afghanistan by the US Army. 
The ultralight gun has digital controls, can be moved quickly after firing, and can deliver lethal firepower up to 40 km. As the mountainous terrain imposes limitations on movement, heavy-lift helicopters are also under the acquisition process by the Indian Air Force. It may be recalled that the artillery had played a decisive role in demolishing Pakistani positions that they had intruded into in Kargil in the 1999 war. But somehow, thanks to the allegations of corruption over the acquisition of 400 Bofors FH 77B (155mm/39 caliber) guns from Sweden in the mid-1980s, the Indian Army has not been able to renew its inventory. Pakistan has meanwhile acquired M-109 A5 155mm howitzers from the United States.The *Indian Army needs to phase out all its medium and heavy field guns, although there is a proposal to upgun the Soviet vintage 130 mm guns into 155 mm guns by replacing the barrel. Israel's Soltam had assisted in this process with the barrels but only some of the guns have been upgunned, and their results are reported to be very good. *While there is no plan to make the ultralight gun in India, both the other proposals involve part purchase and part Transfer of Technology (ToT) to make them in India. BAE Systems for this has tied up with the Mahindras, and the Czech with the state-run BEML. The emphasis on the acquisition now is to go in for ToT, and then make the guns indigenously rather than under licence, the latter option inevitably coming with some restrictions. It may be pointed out that the French have offered to give all the technology if India buys the Ceasar, described by French officials as 'the best and most modern gun' now successfully being used in Afghanistan. They say that this gun can meet both the tracked and towed requirements.Notably, all the guns with the Indian Army's Artillery Regiment are obsolete, and it goes to its credit that despite this limitation, it keeps them in a ready-to-fire position. The old Bofors, the (not so light) Light Field Gun, and the Soviet M-46 medium guns are in this obsolete list. 
There is progress though on the rocket artillery with the indigenous Pinaka and Russian Smerch Multi Barrel Rocket Launchers (MBRLs) having been inducted. One hopes this time, the RfP is replied to, the trials are held as required, the deal is done in time, and the guns are delivered ASAP. Artillery plays a potent, battle-winning role and its modernization cannot be delayed any further.

Source: Sify


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indian Army Gets First Shakti-powered Dhruv Copters
*


> The first Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) powered with Shakti Engines named as ALH MK-III was taken over by Maj Gen PK Bharali, Additional Director General, Army Aviation on behalf of the Indian Army on 07 Feb 2011, at a ceremony at HAL's Helicopter Division, Bengaluru. Five Shakti-powered Dhruvs were handed over to the Army on Feb 11 as part of Aero India 2011.



http://livefist.blogspot.com/2011/02/indian-army-gets-first-shakti-powered.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sathya

shakthi powered lch did great manuovers, can ALH do it ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

sathya said:


> shakthi powered lch did great manuovers, can ALH do it ?


 
unlikley, ALH is a much bigger ac with more drag, it has been commented the LCH TP-1 is the best handling helo in its class able to do a 70-80 degree nose-down manuevre un heard of in any other helos in Indian armed forces inventory, but if you look at the SARANG you's say they weren't far off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Indian Army opens automobile training centre in Congo*
In a bid to provide basic training in automobile repairs and maintenance to the locals in Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC) Indian Army has opened a training centre there.

"The soldiers of 18 Madras regiment posted in DRC inaugurated the Eagle Automotive Training School at Focolari Camp, Goma on February 18. Four batches of 25 students will undergo a four week long training programme," Army officials said.

Indian Army has also provided the students with training kits and ready reckoners. The training would be imparted in French of local Swahili language.

As part of its commitment to United Nation's peace keeping mission, India has deployed an army brigade in DRC.

Indian Army opens automobile training centre in Congo - India - DNA


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Gaya OTA to admit 1st batch this year*

The Officers&#8217; Training Academy (OTA) at Gaya is nearing completion and the first batch of 200 is expected to join by mid 2011-said Lt Gen Mukesh Sabharwal, adjutant general, Integrated HQ of MoD (Army). He was addressing the annual recruiting seminar of the Indian Army at the College of Military Engineering (CME) in Pune. &#8220;The final orders have been received from the government. Raising of the staff, support staff and other infrastructural requirements are met and the first batch of 200 for this academy training for Short Service Commission (SSC) would join by mid 2011. Next year, the number will be increased to 750 which would further take up the intake of officers,&#8221; he said adding, &#8220;Last year, the net intake of officers in the country was increased by 400, while this year it is expected to go up by 800.&#8221;

In order to meet the officer shortage that the Indian Army has been facing, the second academy, on the lines of OTA, Chennai was proposed by the government about two years ago.

Gaya OTA to admit 1st batch this year


----------



## bhagat

*Winner of this TV show will train with the Indian Army*

A special screening of the new reality show Mission Army- Desh Ke Rakshak was held here Wednesday in the presence of Chief of Army Staff V.K. Singh and other top brass of the military.The show was launched in October last year at India Gate in the capital and premieres this Monday at 10 p.m. on the National Geographic channel in English, Hindi, Bangla and Telugu, an official said.

We have shot across all terrains in the country and will take our viewers into territories where no civilian has got access. It was an humbling experience for all of us and our belief in the Indian Army has increased manifold, managing director of Fox International Channels (India) Keertan Adyanthaya said.

Participants from all over the country underwent a gruelling test and five have made it to the finals. Only one of them will be successful in becoming a part of the Indian military training team abroad, added the official.

Winner of this TV show will train with the Indian Army


----------



## angeldemon_007

'Army dealing with shortage of officers' - The Times of India


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Seldon USA eyes on Army for ''safe water on move'' technology*

Jammu, Feb 25 (PTI) Us-based Seldon Technologies today announced its foray into India to market its potable high capacity self-contained water treatment boxes and water sticks for Army and the domestic market in Jammu & Kashmir.
The company had developed the "safe water on move" technology for the US Army that is engaged in operations in various conflict areas across the world.
"We are focusing on the Indian Army as a major client for our products preliminarily produced for USA Army as safe water on the move," Seldon Technologies Inc President Roger Miller told reporters here.
Miller in joint collaboration with Aquanomics Systems Limited, launched Seldon products of water boxes and Seldon sticks manufactured under Carbon Nano Water Filteration Technology in the state today.
Flanked by Aquanomics Systems Limited Chief Executive Officer Sanjay Sapra and Nidheesh Group Managing Director Murti Gupta, Miller said, "The Defence Department of USA and NASA had provided us grants for development of this technology for the US forces."
We produced mobile equipments for safe drinking water which are user friendly and suitable for their use in any climate and geographical conditions, he said.
Sapra said "We will be meeting the officers of the armed forces at the conference here tomorrow, wherein we will showcase our technology which would be best suitable for the troops working in the harsh and unfriendly climates and terrain conditions during operations in the state. 

Seldon USA eyes on Army for ''safe water on move'' technology -  Business News - News - MSN India


----------



## Water Car Engineer

WINNIPEG, March 8 /PRNewswire/ - Magellan Aerospace announced today a new agreement with Bell Helicopter for a Wire Strike Protection System (WSPS®) kit development. The helicopter to be fitted with WSPS will be the Bell UH-1Y. The design and production of the WSPS will be carried out at Magellan's Bristol Aerospace operating division in Winnipeg, Manitoba, for delivery of the prototype kits in 2011.
Bristol is the global expert for this unique system, offering a proven design and acknowledged technological expertise.* In January of this year, the company also announced a new agreement with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), headquartered in Bangalore, India for the design and development of a new WSPS kit for the HAL Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH).*
Bell Helicopters is a long time customer and supporter of WSPS. Bristol's initial WSPS development and testing was for the Bell CH-136 Kiowa in 1977. Bristol has previously adapted the design to several variants of Bell's UH-1 helicopters.
Mr. Don Boitson, Vice President and General Manger, Bristol Aerospace, commented, "Our WSPS continues to lead the way with helicopter OEMs, and we are proud of our long-lasting and ongoing relationship with Bell Helicopter."
In 1977 Bristol, with the Canadian Forces, designed the WSPS to provide a measure of protection for helicopters to the potentially devastating consequences of inadvertent encounters with horizontally strung wires and cables. In 2009, Bristol reached the milestone of delivering its 20,000th WSPS kit. More than 65 commercial and military models of WSPS have been developed for customers around the world and new systems continue to be designed for new helicopter developments that are increasing in size and complexity.
About Magellan Aerospace Corporation:
Magellan Aerospace Corporation is one of the world's most integrated aerospace industry suppliers. Magellan designs, engineers, and manufactures aeroengine and aerostructure assemblies and components for aerospace markets, advanced products for military and space markets, and complimentary specialty products. Magellan is a public company whose shares trade on the Toronto Stock Exchange (TSX:MAL), with operating units throughout Canada, the United States and the United Kingdom.

New Bell Helicopter Wire Strike Protection System Development


----------



## sudhir007

Compensation to personnel on peacekeeping missions hiked, IBN Live News

The compensation paid to defence personnel killed in peacekeeping missions under the United Nations (UN) flag has been increased to USD 70,000 from USD 50,000, the Lok Sabha was informed today.In a written reply to the House, Defence Minister A K Antony said, "A sum of USD 50,000 was being paid for those killed. This has been revised to USD 70,000 with effect from July 2010. " "The death compensation paid to the families of personnel killed in such peacekeeping missions is over and above the normal package for similar cases in India," Antony said.He also informed the House that eight Indian Army personnel were killed in various UN peacekeeping missions during the last three years.Meanwhile, replying to a query on whether the cadets in the Indian Military Academy (IMA) are allowed to keep mobile phones and get Internet facilities in their rooms, Antony said, "The cadets have been permitted to keep mobile phones in their rooms from July 2010." "In the past, mobile phone signals were not available in IMA campus from any mobile service provider. However, adequate number of fixed lines and WLL connections excluding BSNL were provided in each training company to enable cadets to make and receive calls," he added.On internet facilities in the rooms of the cadets, the Minister said, "They have not been provided with internet access in their rooms. However, internet service has been provided under centralized arrangements at cyber cafes in each company, IT labs and library." PTI AD

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

Army to scale world's eighth highest peak

In a first of its kind effort, the Indian Army will attempt to scale Mount Manaslu, the world's eighth highest peak, between March and June, a statement said here Tuesday.

The attempt comes close on the heels of the army's successful ski expedition to Antarctica.

Scaling Mount Manaslu, at 8,163 metres altitude, is an extreme challenge that requires courage and conviction, an army spokesperson said in the release.

Due to its sheer difficulty, Indians have never attempted to scale this peak, a challenge that the Indian Army is willing to take up, he said.

The expedition was flagged off by army's deputy chief Lt. Gen. V.S. Tonk here Tuesday.

The 18-member team, led by Col Ajay Kothiyal, a Kirti Chakra and Shaurya Chakra winner, will leave for Kathmandu in Nepal March 24. After a ten-day strenuous trek over mountainous terrain, the team will reach the base camp at 5,456 metres altitude.

Four camps will be established ahead of the base camp and the members will attempt scaling the peak between May 14 and 20.

The pursuit of climbing all open 8,000-metre-plus high peaks started when the Indian Army scaled Mount Everest for the first time in 2001. Ever since, the Army mountaineers have been successful in scaling six of the nine open 'eight thousanders' of the world.

Mount Manaslu expedition, being conducted under the aegis of Army Adventure Wing of Directorate General of Military Training, is the eighth peak over 8,000 metres that the Indian Army is scaling.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

JAISALMER :* The indigenous Arjun tank was today formally inducted into the 75 Armoured Regiment at a ceremony here , over 37 years after the project was commissioned by the government . " Lieutenant General A K Singh , general officer commanding in chief (GOC -in-C) of the southern command, inducted the tank . The ceremony also marked the passage of T 55 tanks from the inventory after forty years of reliable service, " a defence spokesperson said . He said that 45 Arjun tanks were inducted .* The event also marked the 39 th Raising day of the regiment , in which over 1000 retired officers and jawans took part. 75 Armoured Regiment is the only Indian armoured regiment to be raised on foreign soil during the 1971 Indo - Pak war at Gadra road ( now in Pakistan) on 12 March 1972 , he added. 
The Times of India on Mobile


----------



## GareebNawaz

Is there any scope of IA buying Strykers?


----------



## bhagat

*Indian Army Chief Honoured at the US Army War* 

 *College Hall of Fame* 

1.	In a rare event of its kind, General VK Singh becomes the first Indian Officer to be induct
ed into the &#8216;Hall of Fame&#8217; of US Army War College, Carlisle, USA, on 11 Mar 2011. This distinction is extended by the US Army, to all officers from friendly foreign countries, who rise to the post of &#8216;Chief&#8217; of their respective Armies, after attending the coveted Course at US Army War College. A masters degree in Strategic Studies is awarded on completion of the course. General VK Singh (then Brigadier) passed out from the US Army War College in 2000-01. 

2.	The ceremony was hosted by Major General Gregg F Martin, the Commandant of US Army War College, Carlisle, where General VK Singh, PVSM, AVSM, YSM, ADC, Chief of Army Staff was ceremoniously inducted into the &#8216;Hall of Fame&#8217;. As part of the ceremony the Chief&#8217;s photograph was placed in the hallowed portals of the college. On this occasion, General VK Singh also delivered a talk on &#8216;Strategic & Defence Leadership&#8217; to the students of US Army War College, where he highlighted the future challenges, which will be faced by future leaders.

http://pib.nic.in/newsite/erelease.aspx?relid=71130


----------



## saumyasupratik

GareebNawaz said:


> Is there any scope of IA buying Strykers?


 
What use are the Strykers when other options like GTK Boxer, Patria AMV, BAE SEP and BTR-90A can be bought.

I wonder why IA never goes for dedicated wheeled or tracked APC's in large numbers.They only want IFV's like BMP-2.Doesn't anyone else think that we should have both Wheeled or Tracked APC's as well as IFV's in large numbers?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Ordnance Factory Board draws up Rs 6,800 cr upgrade plan
*
KOLKATA: The Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) has drawn up an extensive modernisation and infrastructure plan in all of its 39 odd factories across the nation, the company chief said today.

"The board has made a detailed project report about long- term modernisation of all the 39 factories. We will submit (it) to the defence ministry in April for approval," Director- General of Ordnance Factories and chairman of OFB D M Gupta said today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quenchez

Should I join the Indian Army, Does I try atleast one time for it.

Toshiba Coupons


----------



## angeldemon_007

I was going through the net and i saw this video, although its old but the gears used by the paras are good...


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know what is the most distinguished/respected/decorated infantry regiment in the IA? The Gurkha,Sikh LI, Rajput, Guards, Naga,Punjab etc etc??


----------



## anathema

Abingdonboy said:


> Does anyone know what is the most distinguished/respected/decorated infantry regiment in the IA? The Gurkha,Sikh LI, Rajput, Guards, Naga,Punjab etc etc??


 
Has to be Sikh regment hands down (unless things have changed drastically)..Infact at one point it was the highest decorated unit in British Empire...

Second highest decorated unit might be a better question...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

anathema said:


> Has to be Sikh regment hands down (unless things have changed drastically)..Infact at one point it was the highest decorated unit in British Empire...
> 
> Second highest decorated unit might be a better question...


 Sikh regiment rocks!










I just found out (thanks wiki) that the Sihk regiment and Sikh LI are TWO separate entities? What are their repstctive purposes (esp LI)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can anyone tell me what this means:


> 1st Battalion
> 2nd Battalion
> 3rd Battalion
> 4th Battalion
> 5th Battalion
> 6th Battalion
> 7th Battalion
> 8th Battalion
> 9th Battalion *(Marine Commando Force)*
> 10th Battalion
> 11th Battalion
> 12th Battalion
> 13th Battalion
> 14th Battalion
> 15th Battalion
> 16th Battalion
> 103 Inf Bn (TA) Sikh LI
> 158 Inf Bn (TA) (H&H) Sikh LI
> 163 Inf Bn (TA) (H&H) Sikh LI



Sikh Light Infantry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Does the Sikh LI have a separate Marine force or what? detachment to MARCOs?


----------



## jha

Abingdonboy said:


> Can anyone tell me what this means:
> 
> 
> Sikh Light Infantry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Does the Sikh LI have a separate Marine force or what? detachment to MARCOs?



In addition to MARCOS there was a plan to raise a new Marine force ala Marine corps by taking personnel from Army and Navy..
4 LPDs are being procured for the same purpose..I guess this 9th battalion is for that purpose only..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Can anyone tell me what this means:
> 
> 
> Sikh Light Infantry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Does the Sikh LI have a separate Marine force or what? detachment to MARCOs?


 
First of all the MARCOS are exclusively a Naval force under command of the IN. It is a Special Force staffed by Naval Officers and Ratings.
What is written above is an Army battalion earmarked as part of an Amphibious Force (i.e. to used for amphibious landings). There are some other battalions also (one being a Kumaon battalion among others, AFAIK). And may be a few others. They are battalions trained for Amphib. Ops. At present, they are being built up to Brigade strength. And there is a distinct possibility that units may be rotated through this force. Essentially they are infantrymen trained to embark to/disembark from Landing Ships/LSTs/LCMs etc. and carry some specialised equipment. But they are not a Special Force like the MARCOs who happen to be trained Frogmen/CCDT divers among other things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamesbaldwin

Capt.Popeye said:


> First of all the MARCOS are exclusively a Naval force under command of the IN. It is a Special Force staffed by Naval Officers and Ratings.
> What is written above is an Army battalion earmarked as part of an Amphibious Force (i.e. to used for amphibious landings). There are some other battalions also (one being a Kumaon battalion among others, AFAIK). And may be a few others. They are battalions trained for Amphib. Ops. At present, they are being built up to Brigade strength. And there is a distinct possibility that units may be rotated through this force. Essentially they are infantrymen trained to embark to/disembark from Landing Ships/LSTs/LCMs etc. and carry some specialised equipment. But they are not a Special Force like the MARCOs who happen to be trained Frogmen/CCDT divers among other things.


 
Any idea how far along the Indian "Marine Corps" is in actual implementation? wasn't there talk of such a force stationed permantly at ANC?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

jamesbaldwin said:


> Any idea how far along the Indian "Marine Corps" is in actual implementation? wasn't there talk of such a force stationed permantly at ANC?


 
I'm not very clear about this so-called "Marine Corps". I do not think that it will be an independent force on the lines of the USMC. If at all, it will turn out to be Amphibious Forces of the IA (probably fixed at 1/2 brigades) that will work jointly with MARCOs who will lead the beach assaults (clearing the beaches and acting as beach-masters), that kind of thing.

ANC is a combined forces command, where the tri-services (independently) function under a joint command. And that has turned out to work successfully. So it is more of "joint-manship" than mixing up of forces.


----------



## IndianArmy

jamesbaldwin said:


> Any idea how far along the Indian "Marine Corps" is in actual implementation? wasn't there talk of such a force stationed permantly at ANC?


 
If I am not wrong INS Shardul, was affiliated to the 5 Armoured Regiment of the Indian Army a few years back, India army always had the Amphibious Capability but taking it to brigade Level is certainly a Confident move and an Achievement by itself, Only a Handful Of Countries have Amphibious War fare capabilities Which now Includes India... An Amphibious Operation or a tri service joint operation is nothing but a Nightmare for the enemy , Although Dedicated Ships and Aircrafts would be required to Enhance this Capability further...

Having MARCOS by our side, The Army can take its own time to professionalize itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any Idea whats going on with India and the JLTV? Is India planning on getting it anytime soon and in what numbers??:


> In a surprise announcement, Joint Light Tactical Vehicle officials said India has signed a letter of intent to participate in the next phase of the program.
> 
> Kevin Fahey, program executive officer for ground combat systems, told reporters about the Indian agreement Tuesday at the annual conference of the Association of the US Army.
> 
> That means India joins Australia as a basic partner in the program, giving them lower costs in the EMD portion of the program if they stick with it. Canada, Israel and Britain had all expressed interest in the program and are receiving data about its performance but they have committed so far to their own national programs.
> 
> 
> In addition to India signing up with JLTV, the U.S. is sending 17 Stryker vehicles and related forces to India later this month for two weeks of exercises, Lt. Gen. Benjamin Mixon, Army Pacific Commander told reporters here at AUSA. These truly joint operations will see Indian troops fighting from Strykers and enable to two sides to refine tactics, techniques and procedures, Mixon said.
> 
> Meanwhile, Marine Lt. Col. Ben Garza, the Marines program manager for JLTV, said the program has weight under control, regardless of other reports to the contrary. He said the smallest version, Category A, weighs in at an average of 10,600 pounds; Category B comes in 15,000 pounds; Category C weighs in at an average of 14,500 pounds.
> 
> Thats meeting the Marine Corps requirement for transportability, said Bill Taylor, the Marines PEO for land systems.
> 
> I asked the three JLTV officials if the fractious debate about the future of Army modernization was imperiling their program, especially given the Marines earlier concerns about weight and their warm reception for M-ATVs in Afghanistan.
> 
> I think there is room for both programs. In fact, I think there is a need for both programs, Taylor said. M-ATV and JLTV share 320 requirements, he noted, but JLTV has an additional 580 requirements above and beyond M-ATV for such things as internal and external power sources and ISR plug and play capabilities.



DoD Buzz | India Signs Up For JLTV


----------



## Abingdonboy

Abingdonboy said:


> Does anyone know what is the most distinguished/respected/decorated infantry regiment in the IA? The Gurkha,Sikh LI, Rajput, Guards, Naga,Punjab etc etc??


 




enough said


----------



## angeldemon_007

@ Abingdonboy 
I don't know what is happening in JLTV but we did signed something....according to me we should not buy JLTV....instead we should opt for domestic option...out automobile companies are capable enough to build something for our need....

We also have a couple of option right now also....my favorite is...
Shri Laksmi defense solution : VIPER & Dhruv executive















I heard we had a requirement for 800 light tactical vehicles....


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> @ Abingdonboy
> I don't know what is happening in JLTV but we did signed something....according to me we should not buy JLTV....instead we should opt for domestic option...out automobile companies are capable enough to build something for our need....
> 
> We also have a couple of option right now also....my favorite is...
> Shri Laksmi defense solution : VIPER & Dhruv executive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard we had a requirement for 800 light tactical vehicles....


 
Yes but what is the chances IA go for these^^^ (although that would be awesome !) and what would be the role of the light tactical vechiles? Because 800 is way too small to replace the 10,000s of Gypsies in IA service and anyway isn't that the Mahindra Axe's purpose (whatever the status of that is!)? Are they for SF? Are the IA even looking at above trucks seriously? so damn frustrating, such small (relatively) accusations take literally decades! Who knows what stage these processes are at, so little info is provided, they could be sitting, in a file cabinet marked 'to do' in the MoD.


----------



## Abingdonboy

+ the same company that makes the VIPER has the following customer lost on their site, any idea what they have provided to them?:

Customers
Our eminent customers are:
Indian army
Indian navy
Indian air force
Ordnance equipments factories
Ordnance parachutes factories
Ordnance clothing factories
All central paramilitary forces (BSF, CRPF, ITBP, NSG, SSB)
State police force
Indian railways


----------



## Abingdonboy

Read this, some interesting future procurements for IA, don't know if they came through but I don't think any of is has been reported on:



> Partnerships
> Rheinmetall Air Defence, Switzerland.
> Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd (SLDSL) has entered into an agreement with Rheinmetall Air Defence, Switzerland in February 2010, for development and production of SkyRanger Air Defence Gun Missile Weapon System, to be supplied to the Indian Army. Letter of Cooperation is attached.
> Rheinmetall letter for Ministry of Defence India
> Rheinmetall cover letter
> Ukrinmash, Ukraine.
> Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd (SLDSL) has signed a MOU with Ukrinmash, Ukraine, for supply of 100 number of APC BTR IV, to the Indian Army, for deployment in UN Peace Keeping Operations. Copy of MOU is attached.
> MOU between Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd (SLDSL) & Ukrinmash
> GlowTrade (M) SDN BHD, Malaysia.
> Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd (SLDSL) has signed a MOU with GlowTrade, Malaysia in Dec 2009, for development and production of Multi Spectra Camouflage Nets (MSCN), for supply to the Indian Armed Forces. Copy of MOU is attached.
> MOU between Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd (SLDSL) & GlowTrade (Page 1, Page 2, Page 3, Page 4)
> ITC Sporting Division HandelsgmbH, Austria.
> Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd (SLDSL) has entered into an Agreement with ITC Sporting, Austria, for supply of special clothing / items to the Indian Army, for super high altitude terrain (above 11000 feet).
> Adcom Military Establishment, UAE.
> Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd (SLDSL) has entered into an agreement with Adcom for sale of 300 to 600 armored vehicles in the Middle East and South African countries. Adcom will also provide assistance SLDSL in developing LAM vehicle (Hunter) for the Indian market.
> KrAZ Jsc, Ukraine.
> Negotiations with KrAZ Jsc, Ukraine are in the final stages towards signing a MOU for providing KrAZ vehicle chassis (4x4, 6x6) to Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd (SLDSL), for manufacture of bullet proof / mine protection vehicles for Indian Armed Forces, Para Military and Police Forces and UN Forces


.
http://www.shrilakshmidefence.com/About-us/partnerships.html
The UN missions are particularly interesting as IA is procuring solely for UN ops? This seems odd. And the SWISS anti aircraft gun:


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Yes but what is the chances IA go for these^^^ (although that would be awesome !) and what would be the role of the light tactical vechiles?


The chances IA go for these awesome vehicles is negligible.....they are meant to replace Gypsies in high threat areas.....



> Because 800 is way too small to replace the 10,000s of Gypsies in IA service and anyway isn't that the Mahindra Axe's purpose (whatever the status of that is!)?


I heard this number once, so if anybody can correct or corroborate me it would be nice.....Also i didn't knew IA had 10000 gypsies, can you confirm it with something ?? I would really like IA to replace all the gypsies with these beauties...



> Are they for SF?


There was a separate procurement for SF of around 100-200 vehicles and for that order tests were conducted last years between Mahindra AXE, TATA LSV, Vectra' (Ashok Leyland) & the 'Flyer' (OFB). But i don't know about the result...



> Are the IA even looking at above trucks seriously? so damn frustrating, such small (relatively) accusations take literally decades!


I doubt IA would have even heard of this if trade fairs like defexpo are not organised.....


----------



## udiptoghsh

sudhir007 said:


> *Infantry Combat Vehicle Abhay*


 
ICV ABHAY SUCKS...BIG TIME..!!!!!THE DESIGN IS A FLOP....WORST EVER I HAVE SEEN ..!!!
IT LOOKS LIKE A BIG DUMB BOX...!!!
TECHONIGALLY SPEAKING....IT DOES NOT EVEN MATCH UPTO BMP 2 SARATH WHICH THE INDIAN ARMY IS CURRENTLY USING IN LARGE NUMBERS AS THEIR PREFERRED ICV...!!
I MEAN JUST LOOK AT IT MAN...DO U THINK THIS GONNA FEAR ANY TROOP IN THE WORLD???...SO STUPID....!
EVEN I COULD GIVE A BETTER DESIGN FOR THIS ICV.......IN MAKING!!!
LOOK AT THE REST OF THE WORLD...SPECIALLY SINGAPORE,GERMANY,USA,UK,CHINA,TURKEY,SWEDEN,JAPAN,FRANCE...THEIR ICV's LOOKS DEADLY..WORKS DEADLY..AND THEY SERIOUSLY ARE DEADLY...!!!!
DRDO..ND OTHER FEW ORGANIZATION ARE JUST MAKING UP MONEY IN THE NAME OF MAKING INDIA'S NEXT GENERATION ICV'S...ND GIVING US SUCH BIG DUMB BOX...LIKE THIS ICV ABHAY...!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hi, i was watching this vid:




(shows CATS of IA)

and i was wondering if for the ALH as it is impractical for the Cheetah, but does the ALH carry a Crew Chief ( or something somthing similar) like in the US??

US Army crew chief:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tushar

> ICV ABHAY SUCKS...BIG TIME..!!!!!THE DESIGN IS A FLOP....WORST EVER I HAVE SEEN ..!!!
> IT LOOKS LIKE A BIG DUMB BOX...!!!


OFB have moved on....they are working on a future IFV as pat of the FICV project.....OFB is one of the 4 participating company in FICV project....it has tie up with Rosoboronexport for this.....


----------



## udiptoghsh

tushar said:


> OFB have moved on....they are working on a future IFV as pat of the FICV project.....OFB is one of the 4 participating company in FICV project....it has tie up with Rosoboronexport for this.....


 
can u just provide a link for that.....i just want to see the new stuff...!!!


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## udiptoghsh

sudhir007 said:


>


 mr sudhir.....we all know this is arjun mbt....!!!!wats special in that????


----------



## RPK

*Army-IAF joint exercise to start today*


A six-day joint exercise of the Army and the IAF will begin Monday in the deserts of Bikaner and Suratgarh near Pakistan border.

Vihayee Bhav, the exercise, will involve tank-to-tank wars, helicopter operations and others, Army officials said.

According to the Army, it has conducted 10 major exercise near the Pakistan border in the past six years and this exercise will boost synergy between the Indian defence forces.

Battlefield tactics for warfare are being practised in the exercise which also aims at fine-tuning the concept of Cold Start doctrine, an official said. Cold Start was a military doctrine developed by the armed forces in 2004 and involves joint operations between the three main services Army, Navy, and Air Force.


----------



## holysaturn

dont know if its already posted but good vid
Indian Army's most lethal arm - the T90 tank


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know how many TATRA trucks are in service with the IA? it seems like there would BA a lot considering it is the mount for ground launched BRAHMOS, Smerch and Pinka and other systems including radar. I also believe it is used by engineers for recovery and bridge laying.


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^


----------



## sudhir007

*Indian Army Armoured Corps *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

*Women units of BSF to be deployed in Kashmir*

Women units of BSF to be deployed in Kashmir


----------



## sudhir007

http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ja...ourageous-men-of-siachen-battle-school/198623


----------



## Xeric

Indian Army exercises near Pakistan borders continue - GEO.tv

*Indian Army exercises near Pakistan borders continue*

Updated at: 1115 PST, Monday, May 30, 2011

Indian Army exercises near Pakistan borders continue NEW DELHI: Indian Army conducting a larger than usual summer collective exercise in the Indian Punjab borders between the two countries in which over 12,000 troops drawn from the three armed forces participating in the month long exercises Pine Prahar at a time when Pakistan is facing all sorts of international opprobrium after the US operation in Abbotabad, which killed Osama bin Laden.

Lt. Gen. Munish Sibal, General Officer Commanding of Vajra Corps said that the exercise includes ambitious integration of all force multipliers including the air force, battlefield transparency and enhanced mobility demonstrations in sync with the requirements of the future battlefield. A large number of tanks and artilleries are also participating in the Pine Prahar Indian war games.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Did you guys visited Live fist.....Bhim is rocking guys


----------



## sudhir007

Army recruitment process to go online | idrw.org

The Indian Army is all set for computerisation of the recruitment process and a common entrance test will be conducted online in the future. Brigadier Pankaj Sinha, the deputy director-General, Recruiting (states), revealed this during a press conference after inspecting the ongoing Army recruitment rally at the AC Subba Reddy Sports Stadium here on Monday.

The Brigadier, who is in-charge of the zone comprising Tamil Nadu, Andhra Pradesh, Puducherry and the Andaman and Nicobar islands, said that they had already written to state governments to introduce computer education from the school level to enable candidates take the online written test. He said that candidates with knowledge of computers will have an advantage over others and added that the written test will be conducted as usual for those not acquainted with computers.

&#8220;The Indian Army is the largest employment provider in the country apart from the Indian Railways. Vacancies are decided on the basis of recruitable male population factor derived from the census. Andhra&#8217;s share in recruitment was 7.2 per cent at the national level and vacancies allotted for AP are filled without any hassles,&#8221; the Brigadier informed. He had a word of praise for the administration in AP and Tamil Nadu for providing pre-recruitment training to aspiring candidates. He advised interested youth to avoid middlemen promising jobs in the Army for a price.

He told job seekers to report to police or army officers if anyone offered jobs for money in the Army.
Reminding that employment in Army is based on fulfilling norms related to qualification, physical measurements and medical fitness, he said that there was no fee for the tests. He warned that they would initiate criminal action in case candidates submit fake certificates, pointing to their foolproof verification system.

The Army recruitment director for the region, Ashwani Gulati, said that 3,933 candidates had turned up during the last three days for the Army recruitment rally being held in Nellore from Guntur, Prakasam, Chittoor, Kadapa, Kurnool and Anantapur districts. Mr Gulati and Brigadier Sinha lauded the district administration for making elaborate arrangements for the rally. The CEO of Setnel, Dr V. Koteswar Rao, and the district sports development officer, Mr G. Venkateswar Rao, were present.


----------



## RPK

*Indian army chief arrives June 19*

Indian army chief arrives June 19
Star Online Report

Chief of Army Staff of India General VK Singh is flying in in Dhaka on June 19 on a five-day official visit to Bangladesh.

Coming at the invitation of Chief of Army Staff of Bangladesh Army, General Singh will hold meeting with top government leaders, senior armed forces officers and attend passing out parade of two batches at Bangladesh Military Academy in Chittagong, an official announcement of the Indian High Commission in Dhaka said Wednesday.

A five-member delegation will accompany General Singh. Besides, his wife Ms Bharti Singh, who is President of Army Wives Welfare Association (AWWA) of Indian Army, will accompany him.

During his visit, General VK Singh will call on President Zillur Rahman, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and will also be meeting senior officers of the Bangladesh Armed Forces.

The General will visit Chittagong and review the Passing Out Parade of 64th BMA Long Course and 35th BMA Special Course, at the Bangladesh Military Academy, Bhatiary, on June 22.

General VK Singh is a 1971 War Veteran, and fought for the liberation of Bangladesh in Feni, Chittagong, Cox's Bazar Area as a 2nd Lieutenant, said the Indian High Commission press release.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Rashtriya Rifles*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Rashtriya Rifles*


 
Thanks man, great find, more please! And stick them in the Indian military picture thread.


----------



## sathya

self delete.............


----------



## sathya

Indian Army raising new special forces battalion
India Army Special Forces 
Posted On: Jun 26, 2011 

NEW DELHI (PTI): Strengthening its capabilities to carry out special operations, the Indian Army is raising a new special forces battalion which will be deployed in the north-eastern sector.

A new battalion of the Parachute Regiment -- 11 Para (SF)--is being raised and will be first deployed in the north eastern sector, Army sources told PTI here.

This will be eighth special forces battalion of the Parachute Regiment and will be deployed in counter-insurgency and counter-terrorism operations in that region, they said.

The Parachute Regiment has ten battalions under it and seven of them have been trained as special forces, which are supposed to carry out counter-terrorist operations during peacetime and sabotage enemy installations beyond enemy lines during wars.

The special forces battalions include the 1, 2, 3, 4, 9, 10 and 21 para units, which are deployed in different sectors of the country and have also been given responsibility to handle any 26/11 type attacks if that occurs near their area of deployment.

The Army wants to increase the number of special forces troops to more than 10 battalions with around 700 men in each.

These battalions have been provided with modern equipment such as Tavor 21 assault rifles.


----------



## sudhir007

Army jawans to get as much meat as officers | idrw.org

A major dietary imbalance in the military has now been corrected, with Napolean Bonaparte&#8217;s maxim that &#8220;an Army marches on its stomach&#8221; probably being kept in mind. In terms of quantity, jawans will be able to eat non-vegetarian dishes as well as their officers in the Indian Army now.

The defence ministry has approved the increase in the &#8220;scale&#8221; of mutton or chicken from 110 gms per man per day to 180 gms for all non-vegetarian jawans. &#8220;Keeping the physical nature of work and to ensure troops get wholesome non-vegetarian dishes, the case for this was taken up by Army chief General V K Singh with the defence minister A K Antony in February. It has now been approved,&#8221; said an official.

This comes after a similar increase in the scale of fruits and eggs for JCOs (junior commissioned officers) and other ranks was approved to bring it on par with the officers, who number just about 35,000 in the 1.13-million strong Army. &#8220;JCOs and jawans, for instance, now get two eggs every day just like officers,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Then, there has also been authorization of special rations to troops deployed in posts above 12,000 feet, which includes areas like Kargil and Siachen-Saltoro Ridge, authorization of branded wheat atta, whole meal instead of grinded wheat, and procurement of branded salt and ready-to-eat vegetarian and non-vegetarian retort pouches,&#8221; he said.

All these steps come in the backdrop of last year&#8217;s CAG report, which blasted the Army&#8217;s entire &#8220;supply chain management of rations&#8221;, hinting at widespread corruption and existence of cartels, which led to jawans often being provided sub-standard foodstuff and rations well past their consume-by dates.

The Army, of course, has also been hit by a series of meat, egg, atta, dal and other ration scams in recent years, with even Lt-General rank officers being indicted in the scandals.

The CAG report, on its part, painted a dismal picture of the way procurement and supply of dry (rice, wheat, dal, sugar, tea, oil, tinned stuff) and fresh (vegetables, fruit, meat, milk) rations was being undertaken at an annual cost of Rs 1,440 crore.

Noting satisfaction levels of troops about quantity, quality and taste of rations was &#8220;very low&#8221;, CAG called for a complete overhaul of the existing system, ranging from computerisation and better procurement procedures to expansion in the vendor base and blacklisting of defaulting parties. As per CAG, the main villains of the piece were Army Service Corps (ASC) and Army Purchase Organisation, all under the benign gaze of Army HQ as well as defence ministry.

As per CAG, around three lakh soldiers under the Northern Command in J&K, for instance, were issued rations by Army supply depots even after the expiry of their original estimated storage life (ESL) based on &#8220;repeated extensions&#8221; given by the Central Food Laboratory at Jammu.

&#8220;While instructions prohibit any extensions beyond three months of the ESL, atta, sugar, rice, tea, dal, edible oil etc were consumed (by soldiers) even six months to 28 months after the expiry of the original ESL,&#8221; said CAG, adding that MoD and Army HQ need to get their act together &#8220;to ensure supply of good quality rations to troops&#8221;.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can someone answer me this Q- are all IA troops deployed in J&K RR? 

Or are there other, regular troops deployed aswell? 

If so what does RR do that these regulars deployed can't do? 

And AFAIK RR aren't SF or commandos are they, 50% force is drawn from regular IA infantry units and other rest of IA. Are inductees on 2-3 reputation to RR given specialised training in CI ops, And is RR only deployed in J&K? 

Do SFs get deputed to RR or is it just for regulars?

And if not for those SFs that are deployed in J&K- how do they operate? In joint spec op groups (ie NSG, MARCOS, IAF GUARAD, IA SF) conducting their own raids on their own intel? Or are they used to back up regular infantry/police in emergencies?


----------



## shrini

Abingdonboy said:


> Are all IA troops deployed in J&K RR?
> 
> Or are there other, regular troops deployed aswell?
> 
> If so what does RR do that these regulars deployed can't do?
> 
> Do SFs get deputed to RR or is it just for regulars?


No, Rashtriya Rifles(RR) is one of the many forces deployed in J&K. BSF manages the IB with Pak, IA Infantry units along with RR protect the LOC. In some places like Srinagar CRPF is the lead.
RR is a COIN force unlike the Indian Army, they are a paramilitary force.
SF does not get deputed to RR, but they usually work together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

shrini said:


> No, Rashtriya Rifles(RR) is one of the many forces deployed in J&K. BSF manages the IB with Pak, IA Infantry units along with RR protect the LOC. In some places like Srinagar CRPF is the lead.
> RR is a COIN force unlike the Indian Army, they are a paramilitary force.
> SF does not get deputed to RR, but they usually work together.


 Thanks, so when regulars return to their parent units after 2-3 years of reputation to RR they bring with them huge operational experience and enhanced battle tactics- very valuable indeed.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> No, Rashtriya Rifles(RR) is one of the many forces deployed in J&K. BSF manages the IB with Pak, IA Infantry units along with RR protect the LOC. In some places like Srinagar CRPF is the lead.
> RR is a COIN force unlike the Indian Army, they are a paramilitary force.
> SF does not get deputed to RR, but they usually work together.


All of this is right except SF gets deputed in RR. One thing i should add that while RR is a paramilitary force but it is formed from indian army personnels. One half of the RR come from the Indian Army's infantry, and one half from the rest of the Indian Army.


----------



## RPK




----------



## such

*13-year-old boy shot dead by army officer*



> Chennai: The CB-CID on Sunday arrested Retired* Lt Col Kandasamy Ramraj *and sent him to remand after he confessed to shooting at 13-year old Chennai boy Dilson.
> Exactly a week after 13-year-old Dilson was shot dead in a defence area, the Crime Branch CID has arrested Lt Col Kandasamy Ramaraj. Investigators said that the 58-year-old retired army officer confessed to the shooting, reportedly because he was fed up of the boys tresspassing into the area to pluck fruits.
> The weapon used in the crime has been recovered from the Cooum river where Ramaraj had thrown it after shooting Dilson.
> CBCID ADGP R Sekar said, "The rifle used to shoot Dilson was a licensed private weapon that Lt Col Ramraj had bought a few years ago. His license was from Jabalpur. The weapon is 30 calibre rifle.
> Over the last one week, several army officials including a serving Lt Col were questioned by the CB CID. On the basis of statements of an eye witness, the police zeroed in on Ramraj. He was arrested on his way to his hometown Madurai and has now been booked under Section 302 of the IPC.
> "He should get severe punishment and go through the same pain that my son went through. Such people should not live in the country. I am thankful to everyone who spoke up for my son. I want justice," Dilson's mother said.
> For the mother who lost her 13-year-old son, justice is only half done. She is now waiting to see her son's killer behind bars and facing maximun punishment. For her, that will mean complete justice.



Chennai teen murder: Ex Army officer arrested - India News - IBNLive

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------


----------



## Transformers

i think it deserves to be in the thread

*All-weather road to Leh in 2021*



> The dream of having an all- weather road to Leh will not be a reality till 2021. The Centre has now fixed March 2021 as the new targeted completion date of the critical 292- km Nimu- Padum- Darcha road in J& K, which is crucial to convert the Manali- Leh highway into an all- weather road. The targeted completion date for the project, which was sanctioned in 2004, was March 2011. The revised cost estimate for the project has now shot up to ` 595 crores from the original cost of ` 251 crores. There is also going to be a gross delay in double- laning the only other road lifeline to Leh  the 422- km Srinagar- Leh national highway 1D which was bombarded by Pakistani troops during the Kargil war.
> 
> The Centre has now fixed December 2015 as the new targeted date for doubling this highly- sensitive single- lane highway, which sees heavy military movement. Double- laning this highway will immensely help the Indian Army which uses this road to send its supplies to Leh and en route to its critical posts in Ganderbal, Dras and Kargil. Both these multi- crore projects are part of the Prime Ministers Reconstruction Plan for J& K which was announced in 2004 and are being executed by the Border Roads Organisation ( BRO). Both the Manali- Leh highway and Srinagar- Leh highway remain closed for almost half the year due to heavy snow, cutting off Leh from the rest of the country. Given the strategic importance of both these projects in light of the proximity of the highways to Pakistan and China, an early completion was desired.
> 
> The home ministry is especially concerned about the difficulties being faced in the completion of the 289- km- long Nimu- Padam- Darcha road which will transverse through the remote Zanskar region. A reality check done last month revealed that the project is only 18 per cent complete as only 88 km have been built so far. Also, the project has encountered vertical hard rock on its construction path and a new alignment is now being worked out. Last June, Sonia Gandhi laid the foundation stone of the 8.8 km- long Rohtang Tunnel which will enable all- weather road access across the Rohtang Pass from Manali to Leh.
> 
> The targeted completion date for this tunnel is 2015. But an all- weather road up to Leh will still not be possible as the Baralacha La and Tanglang La pass close down the highway because of heavy snow in winters. The Nimu- Padum- Darcha road is hence the answer to bypass these two passes and make Manali- Leh highway an all- weather road.
> 
> ROADBLOCKS AHEAD
> 
> Manali- Leh Highway - The completion date of the Nimu- Padum- Darcha road, which will make the Manali- Leh highway an all- weather road, has been extended to March 2021. The road will bypass the Baralacha La and Tanglang La passes where the highway closes down in winter
> 
> Srinagar- Leh Highway - The project to double- lane Srinagar- Leh national highway 1D has got delayed as well with the new deadline being December 2015. The highway is of strategic importance as it is used by the army to send its supplies to Leh and en route to its critical posts in Ganderbal, Dras and Kargil



All-weather road to Leh in 2021 - Yahoo! News


----------



## RPK

Army''s 2nd Officers Training Academy to start from tomorrow -  

*Army''s 2nd Officers Training Academy to start from tomorrow*


New Delhi, Jul 17 (PTI) Taking a significant step towards meeting the shortage of over 12,000 officers, the Indian Army''s second Officers Training Academy (OTA) will start functioning from tomorrow at Gaya in Bihar.

The new academy will be in addition to the existing one at Chennai and will also help army increase its officer cadre base, army officials said.

The academy will start with training 135 officers and in the next two years, engage the full strength of over 700 Short Service Commission (SSC) officers, they said.

The army is facing a shortage of 12,349 officers against its sanctioned strength of around 46,500. It is also looking to increase the number of officers to meet the new security requirements.

Following the nod from the Central government two years ago, it was decided that the new academy would be based at Army Services Corps (ASC) training centre in Gaya. The ASC centre was subsequently moved to Bangalore.

A number of steps have been taken by the government to attract youth to join the armed forces, which include increasing tenure of SSC officers from 10 to 14 years and promotional avenues for them.

As part of its efforts to provide more promotional avenues for the Permanent Commission officers, the armed forces have also decided to increase the intake of SSC officers.


----------



## LURKER




----------



## DkBose




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

shrini said:


> No, Rashtriya Rifles(RR) is one of the many forces deployed in J&K. BSF manages the IB with Pak, IA Infantry units along with RR protect the LOC. In some places like Srinagar CRPF is the lead.
> RR is a COIN force unlike the Indian Army, they are a paramilitary force.
> SF does not get deputed to RR, but they usually work together.


 
RR does not protect the LOC the Infantry battalions protect the LOC.CRPF is only in the lead in Srinagar City where the IA has decided not to put its troops.

RR is also deployed in the North-East.

Now IA soldiers are to have a tenure of 2.5 yrs in RR and sometimes have to spend 2 tenures.Those who are going to join the RR are first sent to CIJWS type of school in Rajouri in J&K where they are taught various techniques about CI operation.Since i belong to Jammu i have once seen even Garud commandos comming from a road where this school is and hence i assumed that they also get their trainning in this school.

Having Infantry soldiers in RR is understood but Armoured and Artillery troops would sound strange and there is a reason why they are to serve a tenure in the RR and the reason is promotions.Troops serving in RR get good promotion oppurtunities in the Army.Initially there were only Infantry troops but the DG Artillery and Armoured Corps objected coz they wanted their boys to also get better oppurtunites.

Now the Infantry troops are good soldiers when it comes to CI operation coz they are trained for this but the same cannot be said for the Armoured and Artillery troops so this school is setup to train these non Infantry troops in CI as well as fine tune the Infantry troops skills.

RR is a sector based force.Various districts are under various sectors of the RR Force and the are named Romeo Force,Delta Force etc.Now these sectors only have RR battalions under them.

There is a RR unit for the Parachute regimentt as well.RR is similar to an infantry battalion and it only depends on the intelligence as to who will go to a operation.If the RR has info it will not take anyones help like the CRPF and Police but if there is joint intel on a terrorist hideout or infiltration then whoever is involved in the intel sharing be it BSF or CRPF will go to operations along with the RR Unit.


----------



## SpArK

*Vice Chief of Indian Army to Address Soldier Modernisation at New Delhi Conference
* 



LONDON, August 8, 2011 /PRNewswire/ --

As the Indian Armed Forces embark upon one of the most sweeping, multi-billion dollar infantry modernisation programmes in the world, the Vice Chief of the Indian Army, Lieutenant General A.S. Lamba, will be briefing delegates at Defence IQ's Soldier Modernisation India conference in October on the strategy for future infantry development, and where investment will be prioritised.

Faced with the increasing threats of urban insurgency and sophisticated acts of terrorism, the Indian Armed Forces are currently carrying out the most thorough soldier modernisation programme the country has ever seen. Begun in 2008, the Futuristic Infantry Soldier as a System (F-INSAS) programme aims to improve the lethality and sustainability of Indian infantrymen over the next ten years by investing billions of US dollars into creating a fully integrated soldier, equipped with the highest level of digitised technology for increased situational awareness and real-time updates, as well as lightweight protective clothing and equipment to minimise injury whilst maintaining mobility.

Speaking on day one of the conference, Lieutenant General Lamba will be joined on the expert speaker panel by other key decision makers from the Indian Armed Forces involved in the F-INSAS programme including:

Lieutenant General J.P. Singh, Deputy Chief of Army Staff, Indian Army
Lieutenant General Nerender Singh, Director General Infantry, Indian Army
Lieutenant General N.P. Singh, Director General Information Systems, Indian Army

In addition to specific plans for soldier modernisation and the future technology that will be introduced into the Indian Army, these senior officers will be briefing delegates on current capability gaps, opportunities for tenders and the Indian Armed Forces' procurement process for new technology and equipment.

*Full event information and delegate registration is available online at IQPC Soldier Modernisation India 2011. Defence IQ is offering all serving members of the Indian Armed Forces, as well as international Flag Officers 1* and above, a free pass to attend the conference. Passes can be requested from Calum Jeffray at defence@iqpc.co.uk. Details of related Defence IQ events are available at Defence Learning Portal | Defence News, World Military News & Global Security | Defence IQ - IQPC*.


Vice Chief of Indian Army to Address Soldier Modernisation at New Delhi Conference -- LONDON, August 8, 2011 /PRNewswire/ --


----------



## SpArK

*Vice Chief of Indian Army to Address Soldier Modernisation at New Delhi Conference
* 



LONDON, August 8, 2011 /PRNewswire/ --

As the Indian Armed Forces embark upon one of the most sweeping, multi-billion dollar infantry modernisation programmes in the world, the Vice Chief of the Indian Army, Lieutenant General A.S. Lamba, will be briefing delegates at Defence IQ's Soldier Modernisation India conference in October on the strategy for future infantry development, and where investment will be prioritised.

Faced with the increasing threats of urban insurgency and sophisticated acts of terrorism, the Indian Armed Forces are currently carrying out the most thorough soldier modernisation programme the country has ever seen. Begun in 2008, the Futuristic Infantry Soldier as a System (F-INSAS) programme aims to improve the lethality and sustainability of Indian infantrymen over the next ten years by investing billions of US dollars into creating a fully integrated soldier, equipped with the highest level of digitised technology for increased situational awareness and real-time updates, as well as lightweight protective clothing and equipment to minimise injury whilst maintaining mobility.

Speaking on day one of the conference, Lieutenant General Lamba will be joined on the expert speaker panel by other key decision makers from the Indian Armed Forces involved in the F-INSAS programme including:

Lieutenant General J.P. Singh, Deputy Chief of Army Staff, Indian Army
Lieutenant General Nerender Singh, Director General Infantry, Indian Army
Lieutenant General N.P. Singh, Director General Information Systems, Indian Army

In addition to specific plans for soldier modernisation and the future technology that will be introduced into the Indian Army, these senior officers will be briefing delegates on current capability gaps, opportunities for tenders and the Indian Armed Forces' procurement process for new technology and equipment.

*Full event information and delegate registration is available online at IQPC Soldier Modernisation India 2011. Defence IQ is offering all serving members of the Indian Armed Forces, as well as international Flag Officers 1* and above, a free pass to attend the conference. Passes can be requested from Calum Jeffray at defence@iqpc.co.uk. Details of related Defence IQ events are available at Defence Learning Portal | Defence News, World Military News & Global Security | Defence IQ - IQPC*.


Vice Chief of Indian Army to Address Soldier Modernisation at New Delhi Conference -- LONDON, August 8, 2011 /PRNewswire/ --

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jonnymark

What rohitvatsji is saying makes the most sense and also I would take the word of the army over the words of cheap publicity hunting people like Suman Sharma.

Yogi ji, their claims of whatever genes is camouflage for their deep-seated identity crisis, insecurity at large and inferiority complex. Likewise, their practice of teaching their schoolchildren negative propaganda about Indians is their attempt at overcoming the above-mentioned deep-seated complexes that constantly plagues and tortures their psyche all their lives and this just intensified ever since being comprehensively whipped by India and losing Bangladesh with the puki army suffering moral castration at our hands. Now ever since the abbotabad incident where the americans killed osama right under their noses while they sat happily unknowing with their thumbs twiddling their ar$es, the sense of being castrated just doubled. It would seem that PA must be dispensing Viarga in huge quantities to their officers and soldiers to keep them from losing their wives now that they have lost their manhood to the americans.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hi guys, I don't know if this is the approbate thread to ask this Q but then I don't know what is. 

Does anyone know if Sanjay Dutt still intends to make his movie on the Battle of Saragarhi? As it was reported he hard started making back in 2008 but it has not been real eased yet and his filmography makes no refereed to it. 


21 Battle of Saragarhi movie Reviews, Trailers, Wallpapers, Songs, Hindi

I would love to see this film about a truly historic event.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

A good article about the Indian Snipers

DSI-Defence and Security of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Guys...intrstng proram on times now on indian tank's ....watch out for arjun ..tune in NOW...arjun lookin badass..


----------



## anathema

*HEROES -- NEW SERIES ON TIMESNOW TV*

Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


Happy Independence Day !!

Jai HInd !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

^^^^^^ CHECK OUT THE INDIAN MILITARY PICTURES THREAD!


----------



## anathema

Very impressed with Col Shekhawat & Col Sheoran.........Both Para SF and highly decorated .....may India produce more of this fine officers...Did anybody notice the wound on Sheoran's face ? .....


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

anathema said:


> Very impressed with Col Shekhawat & Col Sheoran.........Both Para SF and highly decorated .....may India produce more of this fine officers...Did anybody notice the wound on Sheoran's face ? .....


 
Ya he got hit by a bullet..i was impressed by Col Sheoran since i first saw his interview in 26/11.If you look at his uniform..its filled with different badges and Col Shekhawat has the most medals in the IA.

I am a big fan of Col Sheoran..wish i could meet him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Ya he got hit by a bullet..i was impressed by Col Sheoran since i first saw his interview in 26/11.If you look at his uniform..its filled with different badges and Col Shekhawat has the most medals in the IA.


 
Very True.......I never knew about Col Shekhawat.....Are there any details of his previous ops , on how he has won his medals ? Also Col Sheoran has won SM medals twice (a rare feat) for gallentary, would love to know more details on that....

Also i learnt about Timber trail resuce.....tried to dig out details on Col. Ivan Joseph Crasto.....but very few details...what a officer and gentlemen....

Para SF probably has some of the best guys...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

anathema said:


> Very True.......I never knew about Col Shekhawat.....Are there any details of his previous ops , on how he has won his medals ? Also Col Sheoran has won SM medals twice (a rare feat) for gallentary, would love to know more details on that....
> 
> Also i learnt about Timber trail resuce.....tried to dig out details on Col. Ivan Joseph Crasto.....but very few details...what a officer and gentlemen....
> 
> Para SF probably has some of the best guys...


 
Dude,you know what,I have searched the net for almost 2 years about Col Sheoran but i cant find anything about him...have found out about his high school though 

Maybe one day i will get lucky and meet him at a public place..i wish that happens otherwise its really difficult to meet these heroes.Damn they are so humble!

These SF guys really are exceptional.After seeing them on TV you feel that even after achieving so much they are so down to earth..you feel that they are really SPECIAL.

Although everyone had a introduction clip before being asked questions except Col Sheoran but he really has achieved a lot..if you look at his badges you will find plenty..i have lived in Army Cantonments and i know a thing or two about different badges the Army men wear on their uniform..But in Col Sheorans case i had no clue about 3-4 badges..this officer is really decorated.

As far as Col Shekhawat is concerned he has 4 medals again no clue about him and is from 21 PARA which have done real special ops in the past..SF officer with 4 medals..ie like Sachin Tendulkar of SFs.

And forgot to add..he has climbed the Everest 3 times.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

anathema said:


> Very True.......I never knew about Col Shekhawat.....Are there any details of his previous ops , on how he has won his medals ? Also Col Sheoran has won SM medals twice (a rare feat) for gallentary, would love to know more details on that....
> 
> Also i learnt about Timber trail resuce.....tried to dig out details on Col. Ivan Joseph Crasto.....but very few details...what a officer and gentlemen....
> 
> Para SF probably has some of the best guys...


 
I got info about Col Crasto but cant post here as the website is not allowing me to post anything from Bharat Rakshak..so i am sending you the link.





Sorry no BR link working here..try googling his name and you will see a BR link.


----------



## anathema

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> I got info about Col Crasto but cant post here as the website is not allowing me to post anything from Bharat Rakshak..so i am sending you the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no BR link working here..try googling his name and you will see a BR link.


 
Brilliant thanks ...Col Crasto is also a gem...just wished he had completed his tenure in Army and risen to Cheif post....but i guess its his personal choice.


----------



## anathema

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Dude,you know what,I have searched the net for almost 2 years about Col Sheoran but i cant find anything about him...have found out about his high school though
> 
> Maybe one day i will get lucky and meet him at a public place..i wish that happens otherwise its really difficult to meet these heroes.Damn they are so humble!
> 
> These SF guys really are exceptional.After seeing them on TV you feel that even after achieving so much they are so down to earth..you feel that they are really SPECIAL.
> 
> Although everyone had a introduction clip before being asked questions except Col Sheoran but he really has achieved a lot..if you look at his badges you will find plenty..i have lived in Army Cantonments and i know a thing or two about different badges the Army men wear on their uniform..But in Col Sheorans case i had no clue about 3-4 badges..this officer is really decorated.
> 
> As far as Col Shekhawat is concerned he has 4 medals again no clue about him and is from 21 PARA which have done real special ops in the past..SF officer with 4 medals..ie like Sachin Tendulkar of SFs.


 

Pity...there is no record for these two gentlemen.... i think we really lack in defence reporting ...we need media to highlight these tendulkars of our armed forces...this should motivate the best and the brightest of the talents to join defence services...


----------



## CypressHill

h9

Exercise 'Vijayee Bhava'

Manoeuvring columns of Army tanks and hovering helicopters in soaring temperatures in the desert terrain of northern Rajasthan near Suratgarh simulated an intense battlefield scenario in the joint Army-IAF exercise - Vijayee Bhava meaning 'blessed to win'. The month-long exercise involving the Ambala-based Kharga Corps and the air elements of Western Air Command (WAC) was progressively built on from the smallest unit upwards to the entirety of the corps. 
Validating the joint nature of the operations, GOC-in-C, Western Command, Lt Gen SR Ghosh flew in an IAF Jaguar over the large exercise area covering nearly 2,400 sq km. The exercise aimed at making the force more agile, versatile, lethal, networked and capable of achieving victory in war. 
The dynamic process of operations, both offensive and defensive, integration and validation of concepts of modern warfare which emerged during the transformation studies of Indian Army, network-centricity and testing and evaluation of new equipment were some of the objectives achieved in the exercise. Its aim was a rapid mobilisation involving several mechanised operations towards offensive operations. Battlefield transparency and operational plans based on real-time situational awareness was enhanced using intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) inputs from unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) and satellites. 
With air assets to play a decisive role in future battles, the increased air assets of the Army and Air Force were employed in an integrated manner in the exercise. Integration with the Air Force in all stages and employment of airborne and heliborne Special Forces was a highlight of the exercise. The IAF elements involved in the exercise included MiG-29, MiG-21 Bison, Jaguars, IL-76, AN-32, Mi-17 1V, Avro, Chetak and the attack helicopters &#8211; Mi-25/35. Offensive air defence was integral in the exercise that included interception in enemy territory. Nearly 100 fighter sorties, decimation of advancing armour, round-the-clock readiness for fighters and attack helicopters and mobilisation of several ground and airborne air defence assets were undertaken by the IAF.
As many as 300 paratroopers and 50 despatchers were air-dropped from one IL-76 and six AN-32 transport aircraft in stealthy night operations. The IAF pressed in Mi-17 1V utility helicopters for special heliborne operations (SHBO), including dropping of Special Forces behind simulated enemy lines. 
This training exercise was the first amongst the series of annual summer exercises being conducted by Western Command which is headquartered at Chandigarh. With over 50,000 troops participating in the exercise, this was one of the biggest military manoeuvres conducted in the desert sector this year.
The Indian Army undertook a number of studies to transform itself into a lean, agile and enabled force to conduct full-spectrum operations. The focus of the exercise, inter alia, was to evaluate various proposals put forth by the transformation study groups. As such, the exercise assumed added significance. Some military platforms developed by DRDO for the Army were put through evaluation tests during the exercise. ISRO keenly watched the efficacy and robustness of its satellite downlinks for the field force. Senior officers of the Army and Air Force witnessed the integrated manoeuvres of a restructured armoured formation and air manoeuvre formation of the Army. The concept of dedicated intelligence surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) units to enhance operational situational awareness was also validated during the exercise.


----------



## boris

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Dude,you know what,I have searched the net for almost 2 years about Col Sheoran but i cant find anything about him...have found out about his high school though
> 
> Maybe one day i will get lucky and meet him at a public place..i wish that happens otherwise its really difficult to meet these heroes.Damn they are so humble!
> 
> These SF guys really are exceptional.After seeing them on TV you feel that even after achieving so much they are so down to earth..you feel that they are really SPECIAL.
> 
> Although everyone had a introduction clip before being asked questions except Col Sheoran but he really has achieved a lot..if you look at his badges you will find plenty..i have lived in Army Cantonments and i know a thing or two about different badges the Army men wear on their uniform..But in Col Sheorans case i had no clue about 3-4 badges..this officer is really decorated.
> 
> As far as Col Shekhawat is concerned he has 4 medals again no clue about him and is from 21 PARA which have done real special ops in the past..SF officer with 4 medals..ie like Sachin Tendulkar of SFs.
> 
> And forgot to add..he has climbed the Everest 3 times.



col sheoran is from a para SF unit and has also trained with the green berets one of the badges he wore is an american SF badge,he is ex-NDA.

col shekhawat is one highly skilled SF operator and mountaineer,he has climbed everest,mont blanc and marble wall peak in kazakhastan.he has some great shooting skills like shooting with both eyes open at short ranges(very SF units have this capability).

on the other hand you giys didnt notice the navy lt cdr. who tackled the pirates is a marco who because of the rules didnt reveal his unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

boris said:


> col sheoran is from a para SF unit and has also trained with the green berets one of the badges he wore is an american SF badge,he is ex-NDA.
> 
> col shekhawat is one highly skilled SF operator and mountaineer,he has climbed everest,mont blanc and marble wall peak in kazakhastan.he has some great shooting skills like shooting with both eyes open at short ranges(very SF units have this capability).
> 
> on the other hand you giys didnt notice the navy lt cdr. who tackled the pirates is a marco who because of the rules didnt reveal his unit



Man,i am a little bit partial to PARA SF.


----------



## Abingdonboy

boris said:


> col sheoran is from a para SF unit and has also trained with the green berets one of the badges he wore is an american SF badge,he is ex-NDA.
> 
> col shekhawat is one highly skilled SF operator and mountaineer,he has climbed everest,mont blanc and marble wall peak in kazakhastan.he has some great shooting skills like shooting with both eyes open at short ranges(very SF units have this capability).
> 
> on the other hand you giys didnt notice the navy lt cdr. *who tackled the pirates is a marco who because of the rules didnt reveal his unit*



Actually friend I am sure that the Navy officer is a regular IN weapons officer who is part of a VBSS team. If you watch the "defiant marines" show on TN you see him giving a tour of the ship and showing his role as a weapon systems officer, the knowledge he has of naval systems on a ship is just not imparted to SOFs because it is not nessercary. And if you see the VBSS team when they are being breifed and then carrying out op they wear a White IN badge on their sleeves that we have seen before on IN VBSS teams. Maybe it is the black uniform and helmets that put you off but this is not the badge that MARCOs wear:

You can see the MARCOs badge hear (it is yellow and completely different to the White IN VBSS badge he and his team are wearing)
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/TO57yQUSIJI/AAAAAAAALrg/fWmEsbBuagw/s1600/vksl0812-772490.jpg
the MARCOs badge reads "Marine Commando" whilst the VBSS team's badge (as this guy is) reads "INDIAN NAVY". 



+ and anyway the MARCOs are a very secretive bunch who very rarely appear in public without covering their face so given the fact that none of the black-clad team (whom I believe to be VBSS) is wearing any face covers and the IN officer is so open with his identiy I am adamant this is not a MARCOs officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Pictures of Martyred Lieutenant Navdeep Singh


----------



## sathya

*'Trials of MBT Arjun Mark-II conducted in Rajasthan'
* India Army Arjun MBT 
Posted On: Aug 30, 2011 

Arjun Main Battle Tank. A file photo.
NEW DELHI (PTI): The government on Monday said that the DRDO had carried out trials of Mark-II version of Arjun- main battle tank (MBT) in Rajasthan.

"Limited technical trials with some major and minor improvements on MBT Arjun Mark-I, as part of MBT Arjun Mark-II, have been carried out by the DRDO in deserts of Rajasthan," Defence Minister A K Antony told the Lok Sabha while replying to a question.

He said the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) has cleared the proposal for placement of indent for 124-MBT Arjun Mark-II on Heavy Vehicles Factory (HVF), Avadi, Chennai.

"Placement of indent by Army on Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) is being further processed and the likely estimated cost of each MBT Arjun Mark-II with all major and minor improvements will be approximately Rs 37 crore," Antony said.

The first batch of MBT Arjun Mark-II is likely to undergo production by 2015, he said.

To another question on the status of Advanced Computing System (ACS) being undertaken by the DRDO, Antony said, "DRDO has undertaken upgradation of High Performance Computing (HPC) facility, Chitra to provide sustained computing speed of 32- teraflops and designing of Advanced System-on-Chips (SOCs)."

The facility of HPC, Chitra will be used for computational fluid dynamics application, structural analysis and material science simulations whereas, the SOCs will be used for wearable computer applications.

"The HPC Facility is likely to be operational by December 2011, whereas, SOCs will be completed by June 2013," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ have been hearing a lot about these trails but it's a shame no pictures have been released yet. It seems Indian defence establishment has matured a little and likes to keep things close to their chests these days only revealing pics and exact specs when everything is worked out and ready to "rock"! Avoiding chest-thumping bragging turning into public embarrassment when , as with all defence products, things go wrong.


----------



## sudhir007

what the hell the price is too higher side. I think M1A2 tanks are ~$5 million each. and t-90 is around $3million


> "Placement of indent by Army on Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) is being further processed and the likely estimated cost of each MBT Arjun Mark-II with all major and minor improvements will be approximately Rs *37 crore*," Antony said.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


> what the hell the price is too higher side. I think M1A2 tanks are ~$5 million each. and t-90 is around $3million



Yes but with serial production the cost os likely to fall dramatically (Economies of Scale). IA seems reluctant right now to induct large numbers of the Arjun preferring to order in, relatively, small batches of 124. If Arjun can prove itself and IA brass are happy there is no reason we can't see MUCH larger orders (T-90 order was ~3000, there are still 1000s of T-55/72 in IS service that need replacing) and hence the price falling dramatically. 


Forigive me if I am wrong but Rs37 crores= ~$8 mil USD?


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
t90 order 3000 ? ??? When did this happened ?


----------



## pdf-admin

how many self prop artarlier indian army has ??

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

how many self prop artillery Indian army has ??


----------



## sudhir007

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> t90 order 3000 ? ??? When did this happened ?


1000 for license production and around 600-700 direct purchase from russia


----------



## angeldemon_007

I heard that 1000+ t90 deal was cancelled. Just look at OFB, they have stopped building Bhishm. If this deal is still on then they should be busy producing these t90 before FMBT arrives.


----------



## Dash

angeldemon_007 said:


> I heard that 1000+ t90 deal was cancelled. Just look at OFB, they have stopped building Bhishm. If this deal is still on then they should be busy producing these t90 before FMBT arrives.



The intial order for 700+400 still remains and Avadi is building I am sure. There were 1100 tanks to be made and in a latest report Rosoboronexport CEO said that they cant rule out additional T-90 orders. However the intial order for 1100 remains. Plus an additional 1000 will be locally made. Stopping T-90 with only 1100 plus is not ecnomically logical.


----------



## Jon Snow

no order of t-90 has been cancelled. The army loves this tank


----------



## angeldemon_007

> With the induction of 124 fully formed imported tanks and production of 186 tanks through Semi-Knocked Down and Completely Knocked Down kits, followed by indigenous production of 1000 tanks, the T-90 was expected to be the Main Battle Tank (MBT) of the Army till the end of the XII Plan.
> 
> The 2001 contract for the supply of 310 T-90 tanks had problems. Moscow violated the agreement by not transferring the technology and components to build 1000 T-90 tanks at HVP. Even seven years after the deal, not a single T-90 had rolled out of HVF. The fire control system of T-90 failed to perform as per specifications during field trials. And the air conditioning system supplied by Russia could not prevent the fainting of the tank driver [India floated a global tender for a suitable air conditioner for T-90].
> 
> A follow-on contract, worth $800 million, was signed on October 26, 2006, for another 330 T-90M MBTs that were to be built with locally-sourced raw materials. A third contract, worth $1.23 billion, was signed in December 2007 for 347 upgraded T-90Ms, the bulk of which will be licence-assembled by HVF. The Army hopes to field a force of over 21 regiments of T-90 tanks and 40 regiments of modified T-72s. The Indian Army would begin receiving its first T-90M main battle tank (MBT) in completely knocked-down condition from Russia's Nizhny Tagil-based Uralvagonzavod JSC by the end of 2009.


T-90 Bhisma

I have asked this question many times that how many t90 IA is going to purchase other than the ones which are already in service ? But i have recieved many different answers.


----------



## angeldemon_007

Army's plans to acquire howitzers hits another hurdle - India - DNA


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ are the two above techs (Iron fist and train sims) serving with IA right now on T-90s? As I know both tech is going to be there for Arjun Mk.2 but is it part of the T-90 UPG?


----------



## angeldemon_007

> are the two above techs (Iron fist and train sims) serving with IA right now on T-90s? As I know both tech is going to be there for Arjun Mk.2 but is it part of the T-90 UPG?


T90-UPG uses SAAB's APS while Arjun mk2 will use Iron Fist. I am not sure whether Iron Fist is already been integrated in mk2 but i doubt it considering the turret redesigning is still left. Arjun mk1 don't use Iron Fist but i think we might upgrade mk1 later.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> The intial order for 700+400 still remains and Avadi is building I am sure. There were 1100 tanks to be made and in a latest report Rosoboronexport CEO said that they cant rule out additional T-90 orders. However the intial order for 1100 remains. Plus an additional 1000 will be locally made. Stopping T-90 with only 1100 plus is not ecnomically logical.


Only 620 t90 were on order. Other than this there was a proposal for license production of 1000 t90 but nothing happened except the first batch.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Army to soon get indigenous weaponised chopper
Awesome news...............All hail "Rudra"


----------



## kaykay

Ministry rejection of chiefs age plea legally unsound: Army 

New Delhi: In the first formal response to the controversy relating to its chief's age, the Indian Army Sunday said the defense ministry's ruling that General Vijay Kumar Singh's year of birth should be 1950 was based on records of the Military Secretary's branch, which had no jurisdictional authority on the matter.

An officer of the Additional Directorate General (Public Information) told IANS that despite the Adjutant General's branch, which is the custodian of records, writing to the Military Secretary' branch in earlier years, the latter had not corrected its records.

"In this case, the defense ministry has gone by what the Military Secretary branch at army headquarters has said.
"The custodian of records at army headquarters is the Adjutant General's branch and the Military Secretary's branch has no jurisdictional authority on this issue, as per regulations for the army and the charter given to each branch," the officer said.

"The confusion has occurred because the AG's branch has not been consulted," he added.
The officer also said that the government had in January 2008 sought an inquiry in the date of birth records of General V.K. Singh, when he was being considered for promotion as army commander.

But that probe was never conducted by the army, which was under the predecessor of the present chief, "as it would have punctured the claims of the then Military Secretary". General Deepak Kapoor was the army chief in January 2008.
"This confusion was further compounded because the Military Secretary's branch did not correct its records from those maintained by the Adjutant General, despite his branch writing to the Military Secretary in earlier years," the officer added.

General Singh had, in the middle of last year, sought a correction in the records with the Military Secretary's branch from May 10, 1950 to May 10, 1951. The matter became a controversy as the change in date of birth would provide the army chief, who is slated to retire from service by June 2012, an additional 10 months in service.
This would have upset the succession plans, which is by tradition based on seniority, of the world's second largest standing army.

If 1950 remains his year of birth, then the next in line for leading the 1.13-million-strong army is the present Eastern Army commander Lieutenant General Bikram Singh. If 1951 is agreed to, then the present Northern Army commander Lieutenant General K.T. Parnaik will be the next chief.
Also a set of queries under Right to Information Act on the age controversy were forwarded by the army headquarters to the defense ministry for a definitive answer on General Singh's age.

After seeking legal opinion from the law ministry, the defense ministry last month ruled that the date of birth of General Singh for all official purposes will be May 10, 1950.
However, the army chief's matriculation certificate, which is a valid legal document to fix date of birth, mentions 1951 as his year of birth.

"Acceptance and admission must be supported by valid documents, without which they have no value. The value of a matriculation certificate cannot be wished away," the official said.


----------



## kaykay

*DefSec visits LOC in Kashmir *

Srinagar: Defense Secretary Shashikant Sharma Monday visited the Line of Control (LOC) dividing Indian and Pakistani Kashmir and was briefed about the recent ceasefire violations and infiltration attempts from across the other side, a defense official said.
"Defense Secretary Shashikant Sharma today (Monday) visited the LOC in the Tangdhar sector. The defense secretary was accompanied by Lieutenant General A.S. Lamba, vice chief of army staff. The high-level delegation was briefed by the brigade commander on the current situation on the LOC, infiltration and ceasefire violations by Pakistan army," the defense spokesman said in a statement here.
"The delegation was given a demonstration of the anti-infiltration obstacle system and various other equipments deployed to foil the infiltration bids.
"A display of sophisticated equipment and war-like stores captured/ recovered from militants was also done for the visiting delegation. The delegation later interacted with the officers, JCOs and soldiers deployed in the area," the statement said.
During his two-day visit, the defense secretary was briefed on the security situation along the borders by Northern Army commander, Lieutenant General K.T. Parnaik and the Chinar Corps commander, Lieutenant General Syed Ata Hasnain.
Sharma also met Governor N.N. Vohra, and Chief Minister, Omar Abdullah during his maiden visit to the state after taking over as the defense secretary.
There has been an increase in infiltration bids into the Valley from across the LOC during the recent days. The Pakistan army has violated the bilateral ceasefire eight times during the last one week, according to defense officials.


----------



## RPK

*http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...most-expensive-tank-&catid=50:Land&Itemid=105*

India's Arjun (Lion) Mk II main battle tank will cost US$8.02 million per unit, defence minister AK Antony has told his nation's parliament. The French ADIT agency notes this makes the indigenous Indian design the world's most expensive tank to date.

By comparison, a new Abrams M1A2 cost the US$6.2 million in 1999. Indian media last week reported the first batch of Arjun Mk II's are likely to enter series production by 2015. Development of the Arjun reportedly started in 1972 with a production decision following in 1996 and a production order for 124, costing US$471.2 million, placed on the Indian Ordinance Factory's production facility at Avadi in 2000.

The first 45 58.5 metric ton (mt) tanks were delivered to the Indian Army between August 2004 and May 2009. A further 55 followed by June this year. The original design relied heavily on foreign components and technology, with close to 50% of the tank's components initially imported. Much of this has since been replaced by indigenous systems, including a 120mm main gun. After extensive field evaluations and tests, the tank entered service with the 75th Armoured Regiment on May 12.

The automotive trials, in 1988-1989, revealed major deficiencies in mobility, engine, and transmission. Further mobility and armament trials followed in 1996 and 1997. The Army reportedly found the performance of the prototypes below the acceptable standards and listed as deficiencies the accuracy of the gun at battle ranges, mission reliability, ammunition lethality, emergency traverse and a fire control system unable to function in temperatures above 42 degrees Celsius.

Anthony added the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) has approved an order for 124 more Arjun, albeit in the 55mt Mk II guise. This features 93 upgrades, including 13 major improvements over the Mk1.


----------



## kaykay

*Army aviation unit heads to Congo*

New Delhi: An Indian Army aviation unit, comprising six light helicopters and 70 personnel, will leave Wednesday for a United Nations peacekeeping mission in the Congo&#8217;s restive Kivu province.

Ahead of their departure, the team was flagged off here Tuesday. The contingent, led by Colonel Shantanu Kashyap, will stay in the Congo for one year.

The Indian Army aviation contingent, with its Chetak and Cheetah helicopters, will provide air support to the UN peacekeepers, including border and field surveillance, observation and reconnaissance, medical transport and search and rescue flights.

The UN mission in the Democratic Republic of Congo came into effect on September 3, 1999.

Army aviation unit heads to Congo | StratPost

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

*Army chief visiting Mongolia*

New Delhi: Seeking to expand India&#8217;s defense ties with Mongolia, army chief General Vijay Kumar Singh Tuesday left for Ulan Bator on a three-day visit, during which he will interact with the security and political top brass of the Central Asian country.

Singh, who will have a brief stop over in Chinese capital Beijing before proceeding towards Ulan Bator, will be the first Indian Army chief after General N.C. Vij to visit the Mongolian capital.

&#8220;The visit is taking place after a gap of seven years and is aimed at strengthening bilateral relations and defense cooperation,&#8221; an army release said here.

President Prathiba Patil visited Mongolia in July, when a number of important issues were addressed.

&#8220;The current visit by the army chief highlights India&#8217;s desire to build trust, further people to people contact and defense cooperation. It will have a high military symbolism of solidarity with Mongolia, as it celebrates a hundred years of Mongolian liberation and ninety years of formation of the Mongolian armed forces,&#8221; the release said.

During the visit, General Singh will be interacting with Mongolian President Tsakhia Elbegdorj and Mongolian armed forces&#8217; Chief of General Staff Byambajav Tserendejid, and will be attending the centenary celebrations of Mongolia&#8217;s liberation.

India and Mongolia already have an established military training cooperation which includes the conduct of joint exercises and training of Mongolian armed forces in Indian military establishments.

India has also provided other forms of assistance, like non-lethal military equipment for the Mongolian armed forces in UN assignments.


----------



## angeldemon_007

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ interesting to see that RR's RFI for optical rights for their AKs has started to come to fruition.


----------



## AkhandIndia

army during operation in sikkim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

IA rescue ops




Check out 0.38- IA rescuers fast-roping into help. 

Bravo! Whenever, wherever- always on-call.


----------



## Night_Raven

^^ Heartening to see IA in action in relief missions. Really proud of them ! 

PS: Dhruv and C-130 being used for the first time in operations by IAF / IA.


----------



## Kinetic

Some excellent photos.... 

A woman along with her child, rescued by the Army alights from an Indian Army chopper at the Mangan helipad.  Dhruv. 









An Army contingent taking notes from the villagers at Manul village to reach the remote villages of North Sikkim, the epicentre of the earthquake.


----------



## guest11

Offtopic: Guys, did anyone talked to Tsherring? I hope he and his family is safe.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*TATA LPTA 3142*


----------



## lemurian

Lenta.ru:

*India will create a solar-powered UAV*

Organization of Defence Research and Development (DRDO) of India intends to develop an unmanned aerial vehicle with electric motors, which would be powered by solar panels, according to Flightglobal. It is planned that the new device will be able to stay aloft for at least a month.

The new UAV will be used for long-range reconnaissance. The unit to be equipped with data acquisition and transmission of information in real time. At the same channels, which will be sent all the information, including the reverse control channel will be encrypted for security drone from cracking. More information about the new device is not yet known.

Meanwhile, laboratory GTRE, controlled by the DRDO, which develops Kaveri jet engine for a fighter Tejas, today announced that this power plant and is suitable for installation on a UAV. Such devices are powered by jet is designed in India. Presumably, they will serve not only to intelligence tasks, but also be able to put the bomb and missile strikes on enemy targets.

India is currently engaged in developing several types of UAVs, Brigadier, army and tactical level. The devices are created to perform several types of tasks, including intelligence, reconnaissance, surveillance, precision strikes and application of relaying radio signals. Some of the units have already entered service or will be sent to troops in the near future. In particular, in February 2011, the Army of India adopted the first four UAV Nishant.


----------



## angeldemon_007

old news buddy


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pdf-admin said:


> how many self prop artarlier indian army has ??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------
> 
> how many self prop artillery Indian army has ??



0-ZERO-ZILCH-NONE.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> 0-ZERO-ZILCH-NONE.



Regiment of Artillery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> Regiment of Artillery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You know what SPG is right?

The only SPG mentioned in tht article is a 105mm obsolete abot frm UK... Which has been sitting in british museums since decades.


----------



## Abingdonboy

SElf propelled artillery. Of you what to get technical, technically the Bofors FH77 of IA is a SPG. But yes the IA is lacking in this field and steps are being taken to rectify any shortcomings.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> SElf propelled artillery. Of you what to get technical, technically the Bofors FH77 of IA is a SPG. But yes the IA is lacking in this field and steps are being taken to rectify any shortcomings.



No its not its towed arty.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> SElf propelled artillery. Of you what to get technical, technically the Bofors FH77 of IA is a SPG. But yes the IA is lacking in this field and steps are being taken to rectify any shortcomings.


 
What he means is something like Bhim. Which fits Denels T6 turret, wit the Arjun chassis.








But it has been delayed because "as Denel has become embroiled in a corruption scandal in India, and hence the Indian Ministry of Defence has suspended the Bhim."




> But yes the IA is lacking in this field and *steps are being taken to rectify any shortcomings.*



If you are talking about the self-propeled artillery, steps are not being taken fast enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bhem is a failed/cancelled project...but yes thts what i meant.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Bhem is a failed/cancelled project...but yes thts what i meant.




It didn't fail or wasn't cancelled. The product worked, but the company, Denel, was caught up in corruption scandals.


It's on 'hold' basically..


----------



## Thundersword

India's Arjun Mark II to go for second trial

CHENNAI (PTI): The Army will be watching closely as an updated version of its Main Battle Tank Arjun, which has incorporated 59 improvements, goes for a crucial trial in the next three months.

The Mark-II version, being developed at Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), will go for a crucial trial in the next three months, DRDO sources said.

"We have incorporated 56 of the total 89 improvements recommended in Arjun Mark II after the last test in Pokhran in Rajasthan. We are hopeful of the next test which is scheduled in December this year or January next year," they said.

The testing would also include firing of Lahat missile, having a range of six kms.

After clearing the test, Mark II will have to face final integrated testing by Army in June 2012.

Some of the major improvements include changes in the commander's panoramic sight with eye safe LRF, night vision, driver's uncooled thermal image, digital control harness, new final drive for increased weight.

"Once Arjun Mark II comes out successfully through the integrated testing in June next year, the production of the latest version of Arjun tanks will start in Heavy Vehicles Factory," the sources added.

Indian Army has ordered 142 MBT Arjun Mark-II which would be ready for commissioning within 


link : India's Arjun Mark II to go for second trial - Brahmand.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Indian Defence Minister stops in Tajikastan en route to Russia to break bread with counterpart  |

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*INDIA'S NEW MRAP VEHICLE from Mahindra*











Damn ... Jharkhand is using this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Guys - I just got a call from Defpro UK that an armored vehicle conference is happening in Delhi. Any one else got it or attending?...


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
I think you are talking about IQPC one. It will happen in Nov.


----------



## Dash

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> I think you are talking about IQPC one. It will happen in Nov.



Ohh Yes, thats the one......I would have joined if I were in Delhi. I was busy so I asked him to mail te details. Are u going?


----------



## Paan Singh




----------



## sathya

*Indian Army AK-47 rifles to get holographic sights*
Published November 16, 2011
SOURCE: Vijay Mohan/ TRIBUNE INDIA



The Army wants to enhance the &#8220;kill probability&#8221; of troops engaged in combat operations and in a step towards this direction AK-47 series of assault rifles issued to infantry units deployed in counter-insurgency grid are being equipped with holographic sights to make aiming and shooting quicker and more accurate.

Holographic sight is a battery-operated gadget fixed atop the rifle like a miniature telescope. It has a single lens at the centre of which is a coloured laser-induced microdot that marks the exact point at which the bullet would hit. The Army is initially planning to acquire about 500 such sights.

These sights allow soldiers to shoot quickly with both eyes open, doing away with the need to shut one eye for lining up the fore and rear &#8220;iron&#8221; sights to take aim. &#8220;Consequently, they provide large peripheral vision and desired accuracy even when firing from wide angles and awkward positions,&#8221; an officer said. This enables instant target acquisition in and enhances accuracy of fire where effective and judicious use of available ammunition is essential,&#8221; he added.

Holographic sights are already in use with Indian Special Forces (SF). These sights are standard equipment on the American Colt-M4A1 and the Israeli Tavor-21 assault rifles that are now extensively used by the Army&#8217;s SF battalions.

Holographic sights weight barely 500 grams and run to commercially available batteries. They are also capable of providing limited magnification. More importantly, they do not &#8220;illuminate&#8221; the target with the red dot like laser designators and pointers, thereby making detection difficult.


----------



## sathya

*India developing indigenous artillery guns*

NEW DELHI (PTI): With the army failing to induct new artillery guns in the last 25 years, the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has started developing an indigenous 155mm 52 calibre howitzer for the armed forces.

"Armament Research and Development Establishment (DRDO's lab) in Pune is working on developing indigenous artillery guns," DRDO chief V K Saraswat told reporters here.

He said the work on these guns has been on for quite some time now but the agency was "lying low" and focusing on other programmes.

"The laboratory is working on advanced metallurgy for the barrels of the howitzer and is looking at an increased rate of fire in it. We are hoping to complete the development in another four years time," the DRDO chief said.

Asked if there was any specific request from the armed forces to produce the guns, a senior DRDO official said after the Bofors gun deal in 1986, no gun has been inducted in service and it was felt that the Army would need such a gun.

DRDO had earlier developed the 105 mm field artillery guns for the Army and is still in operational service.

DRDO had started working on the development of the Bhim self-propelled howitzer about a decade back but the project was virtually scrapped after South African firm Denel was blacklisted by the ministry.

Despite several attempts, cancellation of tenders due to various reasons has not allowed the army to induct any new artillery gun in the last 25 years after the controversy surrounding the Bofors guns snow-balled into a big political issue.

Talking about the developments in the advanced version of the Arjun Main Battle Tank (MBT) programme, he said, "We are looking to test-fire a missile from its canon and demonstrate that capability by next year."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The enlightened

what they are doing with all the designs of the bofors guns????


----------



## agentperry

DRDO made 105 mm field gun which was inducted into army and is still operational( and also mainstay). they made 185 mm gun back then also and showed it to army but got rejected as army was interested into sub 155 mm guns, though army later on went for 155 mm guns, but the 185 mm gun was rejected and went to lockers of DRDO. now they took it out and are now working on new technology integration to make it a weapon of 21st century


----------



## The enlightened

> The Arjun Mk2 main battle tank (MBT) &#8212; currently under development since mid-2007, will be more expensive and have a higher imported content than its predecessor, the Arjun Mk1. But in terms of mobility, protection and firepower, the Mk2 variant will come closest to what Indian Army HQ wants: an MBT with highly enhanced crew protection and maximum survivability in high-intensity, fire-saturated combat environments. To achieve this, the Defence Research and Development Organisation&#8217;s (DRDO) Avadi-based Combat Vehicles Research and Development Establishment (CVRDE) has roped in both Israel Military Industries (IMI) and Elbit Systems of Israel, with the former being responsible for improving the existing Arjun Mk1&#8217;s design plus mobility and fuel consumption, redesigning and modifying the various components of the MBT&#8217;s hull and turret, and providing consultancy for improving production-line processes. Elbit Systems, on the other hand, will enhance the MBT&#8217;s firepower and its accuracy, and provide survivability systems and air-conditioning hardware. The existing Arjun Mk1 MBT, which was formally inducted into the Army&#8217;s 75 Armoured Regiment on March 12, comes powered by a MTU 838Ka-501 diesel engine (rated at 1,400hp) coupled to a RENK RK-304A transmission, and can achieve a maximum speed of 70 km/hr (43 mph) and a cross-country speed of 40 km/h (25 mph). A total of 124 Mk1 variants are on order, and will be followed by 124 Mk2 variants, which were ordered by Army HQ on May 17 last year. The Arjun Mk2 will incorporate a total of 93 upgrades, including 13 major improvements. Rollout of the first prototype will take place by this June, and by 2013, the first 30 production-standard Arjun Mk2s will roll out from the Avadi-based, ministry of defence-owned Heavy Vehicles Factory (HVF).
> 
> 
> 
> Work on developing the Arjun Mk2 began in the second half of 2007 soon after joint R&D contracts were inked between the CVRDE and the consortium of IMI and Elbit Systems. On October 31 that year, t he CVRDE floated domestic and global expressions of interest for the co-development of a 1,500hp compact high specific power output diesel engine incorporating a state-of-the-art direct fuel injection system, digital electronic controls, turbo-charging, charge air cooling, safety controls and a pressurised multi-stage air-cleaning system; and for a hydro-kinetic automatic tra SESMnsmission with four forward and two reverse gears. Respondents to the CVRDE included Finland-based Wartsila (offering its V8X-1500 1,500hp hyperbar diesel engine coupled with either of France&#8217;s ESM-500 transmission or US-based Detroit Diesel Allison&#8217;s X-1100-3B transmission), US-based General Dynamics Land Systems offering the EuroPowerPack comprising MTU of Germany&#8217;s MT-883 engine along with Renk&#8217;s HSWL-295TM transmission, UK-based Perkins proposing its CV12 Condor diesel engine coupled to with the ESM-500 transmission, and US-based Cummins offering a customised QSK-38 liquid-cooled, direct-injection engine coupled to the ESM-500. In late 2009, a combination of the QSK-38/ESM-500 powerpack was selected as the winner, following which Cummins India began customising this powerpack design. The ESM-500 automatic transmission, with five forward and two reverse gears, contains a planetary gearbox with shifting, steering and braking systems. It is also equipped with a hydrodynamic steering system, which allows different turning radii depending on engine speed and selected gear. The braking system contains of two stages. As a parking brake and for a speed of up to 35kph air cooled disk brakes are used. At higher speeds a retarder is used. In addition, the transmission is equipped with a power takeoff for the cooling fans of the powerpack. Also, a hydrokinetic retarder can slow the MBT down at a deceleration rate of 7 metres/square second (0.7g), which can be very useful at the last moment before it could be hit. Supplementing this powerpack will be an indigenously developed auxiliary power unit (APU), which will provide power when the MBT is on &#8216;silent watch&#8217; for battery recharging and night observation, with full systems operating while the main engine is shut down.
> 
> For ensuring MBT survivability, the Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL) &#8212; located in Kanchanbagh, Hyderabad &#8212; has developed a Mk2 variant of its Kanchan modular armour, which was made by sandwiching composite panels (ceramic, alumina, fibre- glass and nickel-alloy) between rolled homogenous armour (RHA) plates to defeat APFDS or HEAT rounds. At the same time, the DRDO&#8217;s Pune-based Composites Research Centre (CRC) and the Research and Development Establishment, Engineers [R&D E(E)], have developed multi-layered multi-functional fibre-reinforced polymer (FRP) composite hull/turret sub-structures at much lower weights in comparison with metallic counterparts. More than 40 per cent weight savings over steel hull structures have been achieved. Also developed for the Arjun Mk2 is co-cured composites integral armour (CIA), which comprises ceramic tiles and rubber sandwiched between two FRP composites layers. While the outer FRP composite layer acts as a cover and provides confinement, the ceramic layer provides primary protection against ballistic impact, and the inner FRP composite layer acts as the structural part as well as secondary energy absorbing mechanism. The rubber layer isolates stiff and brittle ceramic tiles from structural member.
> 
> 
> 
> The CVRDE, with IMI&#8217;s help, has also redesigned the Arjun Mk1&#8217;s turret to incorporate modular sloped armour fittings, and has developed a slat-armour package to protect the MBT against anti-tank rocket-propelled grenade (RPG) attacks. It functions by placing a rigid barrier around the vehicle, which causes the shaped-charge warhead (which uses a shaped-explosion rather than kinetic energy) to explode at a relatively safe distance. For protecting the Arjun Mk2 against tandem-charge PRGs and guided anti-tank missiles, the CVRDE and IMI have co-developed a lightweight non-energetic reactive armour (NERA) package, comprising tiles in which two metal plates sandwich an inert liner, such as rubber. When struck by a shaped-charge&#8217;s metal jet, some of the impact energy is dissipated into the inert liner layer, and the resulting high-pressure causes a localised bending or bulging of the plates in the area of the impact. As the plates bulge, the point of jet impact shifts with the plate-bulging, increasing the effective thickness of the armour.
> 
> For ensuring fool-proof protection against new-generation anti-armour guided-missiles, the Arjun Mk2 will incorporate both multi-threat warning sensors and an active protection system (APS). The former, supplied by Elbit Systems, comprises four E-LWS sensors that can detect, categorise and pinpoint laser sources, including rangefinders, designators, beam-riders, and infra-red illuminators. E-LWS also enables direction indication for all threats, as well as audio and visual warnings. It is immune to reflection, gunfire, lightning, fire and self-electro-optical operations. The Iron Fist APS, being supplied by IMI, uses two fixed radar sensors to detect potential threats and measures distance and trajectory for providing the APS&#8217; fire-control system (FCS) with data for calculation of engagement plans. The FCS uses two ELTA Systems-built conformal, distributed radars and an infra-red sensor called Tandir, developed by Elbit Systems. When a threat is identified as imminent, an explosive projectile interceptor is launched toward it from either of the two twin-tube rotating launchers housing fin-stabilised launch cannisters. The interceptor, shaped similar to a small mortar bomb, is designed to defeat the threat even when flying in very close proximity. Iron Fist can handle multiple targets simultaneously with different intercept methods, including multiple countermeasures fired at two simultaneous threats at the same sector. Unlike other systems, the Iron Fist uses only the blast effect to defeat the threat, crushing the soft components of a shaped-charge or deflecting and destabilising the guided-missile or kinetic rod in their flight. The interceptor is made of combustible material, and is fully consumed in the explosion. Without the risk of shrapnel, the Iron Fist APS thus provides an effective, close-in protection for MBTs operating in dense, urban environment. Finally, a mobile camouflage system has been developed and integrated into the Arjun Mk2 in collaboration with Sweden&#8217;s Barracuda Camouflage Ltd to reduce the vehicle&#8217;s signature against all known sensors and smart munitions.
> 
> For enhancing structural survivability and firing accuracy, the Arjun Mk2 will do away with the existing electro-hydraulic turret control system (which is susceptible to impact damage and can cause a fire hazard) and will instead use a totally electronic modular electric gun and turret drive stabilisation (EGTDS) system supplied by Elbit Systems. The EGTDS uses azimuth/elevation motor drives with extremely rapid response time, low-voltage power, stabilised modes of operation, and manual back-up drives in both elevation and traverse. A motor drive-control unit transforms the power supply into two 3-phase systems. These supply and control the servo motors for alignment, stabilisation and slave mode of the turret/wea*pon according to the input signals of the sensors, control handles and active sight. The system assures increased safety since it eliminates the need for the hazardous, highly flammable hydraulic fluids. In addition, it offers smooth tracking at all speeds for very heavy turrets and guns and at extreme turret gun positions, while low power consumption leads to low infra-red signature as well as low-noise levels.
> 
> The Arjun Mk2 will also incorporate a brand-new Elbit-designed Commander&#8217;s panoramic sight (CAPS) &#8212; a dual axis stabilised line-of-sight, remote-operated, periscopic system for independent target acquisition, battlefield surveillance and main gun firing in a &#8216;hunter-killer&#8217; auto-track mode. The CAPS will use a SAGEM-built Matis-STD thermal imager that operates in the 3-5 micron bandwidth, while the gunner&#8217;s sight will employ a THALES-built Catherine-FC thermal imager (operating in the 8-12 micron bandwidth. The Arjun Mk2&#8217;s turret will also housed an integrated battle management system (BMS) designed by Elbit Systems (and licence-built by Bharat Electronics Ltd), which provides rapid communications networking between the tactical tank commander and his subordinate units. It will enable the tank commander to plan missions, navigate, and continuously update situational awareness. The system will also record data for operational debriefing by using a digital data recorder, which will record and restore sight images and observation data collected during missions. This data can be shared with other elements, using the same network with the BMS, to report enemy targets. Such a concept is rapidly becoming an essential part of the digitised land forces integrated battlefield concept, combining MBTs, anti-armour teams, and attack helicopters in combined arms operations.
> 
> The Arjun Mk2&#8217;s loader will be able to load the 120mm rifled-bore main gun from a fully automated, fire-proof magazine, which will accommodate up to 10 ready rounds and deliver up to four types of ammunition types to the loader. In addition to APFSDS and HESH rounds, the Arjun Mk2 will make use of IMI-built APAM munitions designed to neutralize &#8212; especially in urban built-up terrain &#8212; tank-killer squads lurking with lethal anti-tank weapons. The APAM uses the proven concept of anti-personnel munitions based on controlled fragmentation. It deploys sub-munition shrapnel at defined intervals, covering a wide lethal area against soft targets. Each fragment is shaped to have enough kinetic energy to penetrate conventional body armour, or other materials. Also going on board the Arjun Mk2 is the laser-guided LAHAT anti-armour/anti-helicopter round, whose Israel Aerospace Industries-built target designator will be integrated with the MBT&#8217;s fire-control system. The tandem warhead-equipped LAHAT has a range of 8km when launched from a ground platform, and up to 13km, when deployed from high elevation. The missile has a 0.7 metre CEP when hitting its target at an angle of 30 degrees. Using the semi-active laser homing guidance method, LAHAT can be designated by the MBT&#8217;s gunner or through external designation from ground, mobile, or airborne observers. Firing the round requires minimal exposure in the firing position, and can be directed through the CAPS by only maintaining line &#8212; of-sight during missile flight. The missile&#8217;s trajectory can be preselected for either top attack (against MBT) or direct attack (against helicopter) engagement.
> 
> For improving crew comfort, the Arjun Mk2 will incorporate an Elbit Systems-supplied individual crew and equipment cooling system (ICECS), while will provide cooled and dried air from a special air conditioner to air-cooled overalls or vests. The air will naturally cool the upper torso of each crewman. Also being acquired from Elbit through a transfer-of-technology agreement for the MBT crew are regular/fire-resistant air-cooled overalls, NBC protected air-cooled overalls, and air-cooled compact vests. AS for tank tracks, the Arjun Mk2 will, just like the Mk1, make use of Germany-based Diehl Remscheid&#8217;s DST 570V tracks, whose basic components, like the track links, sprocket wheels, guide wheels, running rollers, support rollers, running pads, traction aids, connectors, bolts, mono block-body with integral centre guide, rubberised track pads, and grouser, are all being licence-built by Larsen & Toubro.
> 
> Training Aids
> CAE of Canada will design and supply a comprehensive suite of Arjun Mk2 MBT training systems enhances combat effectiveness by offering systematic training in a real-time environment through advanced simulation techniques. Earlier, in 2009 CAE had developed and delivered the initial suite of Arjun Mk1 training systems to efficiently and cost-effectively train the driver, gunner and commander. CAE&#8217;s suite of Arjun Mk1 training systems currently offers standalone training for the driver and gunner; turret-level training for the gunner and commander; integrated MBT-level training for the gunner, commander and driver; and troop-level training by networking Arjun Mk1 simulators to rehearse troop tactics, movement and joint operations. The Arjun Mk1&#8217;s driver trainer provides ab-initio driving and procedural training to individual drivers. Mounted on a six degree-of-freedom (DoF) motion platform, the driver trainer emulates the MBT&#8217;s interior cabin with all driver station controls. CAE is also developing a desktop-based Arjun classroom trainer for procedural and familiarisation training. CAE has also developed a comprehensive suite of Arjun Mk1 gunnery training devices to train personnel as they develop gunnery skills and rehearse for target identification, tracking, lasing, and firing drills. CAE&#8217;s suite of gunnery trainers includes two separate types and levels of training devices. The desktop gunnery procedures trainer, also called the Agastya simulator, supports initial training in handling the gunner station and firing procedures. The trainee uses MBT-specific controls just like in the actual MBT for familiarisation and procedural training. The turret simulator replicates the interior of the gunner&#8217; and commander&#8217; stations of the MBT. Mounted on a six-DoF motion platform, the turret simulator features a 220-degree by 40-degree open-hatch visual display to provide trainees with the high-fidelity visual cues required for gunnery training.
> 
> All Arjun Mk1 training systems can be networked to provide initial and continuation training to the commanders, gunners and drivers at the individual-, crew-, and troop-levels. Along with developing individual skills, the driver and turret simulators create a team environment to support the development of crew teamwork, coordination and tactical skills, decision-making and planning, and crew communications. Through effective training and rehearsal of these skills, the crew can thus improve its proficiency in working as a team and as part of an entire troop during combat operations. The MBT training systems include CAE&#8217;s Medallion-6000 visual system with a detailed and realistic external environment view of actual MBT operations, sound simulation system that produces sounds heard during MBT operations and in synchronisation with the motion and visual cues in the training device, simulation host system for software management and software sub-systems that simulate MBT behaviour in real-time operations, content rich geo-specific databases, instructor stations to conduct training exercises and offer evaluation solutions, interface electronic units (IEU) that provide links between MBT crew controls and simulation software, and networking to connect the Arjun Mk1 driving and turret simulators. The training systems provide instructors with an intuitive, easy-to-use interface that enables the set-up of lesson parameters and trainee exercises, monitoring of the progress of the exercise, and full exercise control. The instructor can select the scenario (including target designation), insert malfunctions, and record and replay the exercise. Furthermore, the instructor is able to access the same views as the trainee, such as control of own and enemy tracks. Gunner&#8217;s training exercises can be conducted both in plains and desert terrain to include bore sighting, calibration, static tank to static target, static tank to moving target, moving tank to static target, moving tank to moving target, and moving tank to moving target firing practices. The Arjun Mk1 training systems can also be fitted in air-conditioned ISO containers that can be easily transported to different training locations or in-theatre. They can also be modified with minimum adjustments for use with any infantry combat vehicle (ICV) gun, self-propelled artillery, present day tank guns and normal field artillery. The DRDO, meanwhile, has developed a software package called Visualisation with Enhanced Digital Elevation Model and Soil Profile Analysis for MBT Arjun Simulator (VEDSAR) to simulate the MBT&#8217;s performance in different kinds of terrain. It uses data from ISRO&#8217;s Cartosat-1A remote-sensing satellite, and will help in building a new project named Vehicular Interaction with Soil for Trafficability Assessment and Route-decision Aid (VISTAR), which will provide the army with information on the shortest possible distance between two points, and the kind of obstacles present on the terrain.


http://indian-defense-news.blogspot.com/2011/04/arjun-mk2-will-use-leclerc-and-merkava.html
now wouldnt it be a better idea to induct more of these 


angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Buddy please take a look at your link as its not working. Is this a new article ? If yes then atleast write the headline....


sorry for that hope its working now


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Buddy please take a look at your link as its not working. Is this a new article ? If yes then atleast write the headline....


----------



## Perceptron

*Army's desert exercise enters crucial phase*

New Delhi: The Indian Army's massive exercise in the Rajasthan desert entered its crucial phase Thursday with the entire South Command gearing up to test its warfare doctrine in a simulated battlefield environment.

Sudarshan Shakti, as the two-month long war game that began last month is called, is a joint exercise of Pune-based Southern Army Command and Gandhinagar-based South Western Air Command (SWAC).

"The exercise has entered its crucial phase. The training was progressively structured to build on from the smallest unit upwards and today, it is the entire Southern Army, which is being put through its paces in a simulated battlefield environment. In this overall effort, network-centric warfare is one of the crucial aspects being validated," Jodhpur-based defence ministry public relations officer Colonel S.D. Goswami said in a release.

"The endeavour has been to validate and integrate the use of all available assets, including satellites, unmanned aerial vehicles and human intelligence to assist commanders at all levels in taking dynamic and proactive operational action in a fluid battlefield," he added.

Another important facet being validated is the real-time sensor-to-shooter loop, which enables commanders to take instant decisions even as information is shared among platforms and personnel to order the weapons to be deployed.

Network-centric warfare provides shared information of the battle space among armed forces and is an integral part of the ongoing transformational studies.

The Southern Army Command has deployed its most potent formation, the Bhopal-based 21 'Strike' Corps, involving over 50,000 troops and over 200 battle tanks and artillery guns for the exercise, which will go on till middle of December in an effort to train the army units for future battles.


----------



## sathya

http://www4.janes.com/subscribe/jdw/doc_view.jsp?K2DocKey=/content1/janesdata/mags/jdw/history/jdw2011/jdw47649.htm@current&Prod_Name=JDW&QueryText=


*India's Ministry of Defence (MoD) issued a global request for proposals (RfPs) on 18 November for 66,000 5.56 mm assault rifle for an estimated ...*
24-Nov-2011

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------

http://www4.janes.com/subscribe/jdw/doc_view.jsp?K2DocKey=/content1/janesdata/mags/jdw/history/jdw2011/jdw47649.htm@current&Prod_Name=JDW&QueryText=


*India's Ministry of Defence (MoD) issued a global request for proposals (RfPs) on 18 November for 66,000 5.56 mm assault rifle for an estimated ...*
24-Nov-2011


----------



## angeldemon_007

@Sathya
Ca u post the whole news ? Or atleast headline ?


----------



## BoB's

Indian Army's infantry combat vehicle engines to be upgraded









> New Delhi : India is preparing to upgrade around 1,500 BMP-2 and BMP-2K Infantry Combat Vehicles (ICVs) with more powerful engines to enhance their cross-country mobility, floatation and gradient negotiating capability and mount more lethal weapon systems on board. All of this will make the ICVs robust killer machines.
> 
> "The Indian Army is looking for a new power pack with minimum 380 horsepower engine for the BMP-2 and BMP-2K ICVs," a senior defence ministry official told IANS.
> 
> The BMP-2 is the main combat vehicle of the Indian Army's Mechanised Infantry regiments used for breaching enemy defences and for troops thrusting forward into enemy territory.
> 
> "Since the upgrading of the BMP-2 and BMP-2k ICVs are at an advanced stage, the army wants to get the new engine for the combat vehicles at the earliest," the official added.
> 
> At present, the BMP-2 and BMP-2K command vehicles are running on Russian-origin UTD-20 engines, which have been indigenised by India through technology transfer.
> 
> The UTD-20 provides a 285 horsepower output that is considered inadequate as it adversely impacts the ICV's functioning.
> 
> The UTD-20 is the original engine of the BMP-1 ICV and is being used in the BMP-2 and BMP-2K even though they are more than 1,000 kg heavier.
> 
> "A more powerful engine is required to make the BMP-2 more efficient in cross-country mobility, floatation and gradient negotiating, apart from providing it the ability to take more add-on systems and weapons," the official said.
> 
> "It is imperative that the existing UTD-20 engine is replaced with a new minimum 380 horsepower engine, thereby offering greater mobility to the BMP-2 and BMP-2K," the official added.
> 
> The army is hopeful the new engine will enable the BMP-2 and BMP-2K ICVs to touch 50 kmph during cross-country, 70 kmph on roads and 7 kmph in forward gear during still water floatation.



Indian Army's infantry combat vehicle engines to be upgraded | TwoCircles.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Indian-Russian armies to conduct joint exercise








> Indian Army personnel will participate in a war-game with their Russian counterparts in a joint exercise to be held close to Moscow&#8217;s boundary with China and Mongolia next year to increase inter-operability between the two armies.
> 
> The fourth round of INDRA series of army-to-army exercise between the two countries will be held next year in Russia. The decision was taken recently during discussions with a nine-member Russian delegation, Army officials said here today.
> 
> The exercise will be conducted in &#8216;Cheetah&#8217; training range in East Russia, close to Mongolia-China border, they said.
> 
> The two sides have also decided to make INDRA series of joint army exercises an annual affair, which will be held alternatively in India and Russia, the officials said.
> 
> So far India and Russia have conducted three rounds of INDRA exercises. The first such exercise was carried out in 2005 in Rajasthan, followed by Prshkov in Russia. The third exercise was conducted in Chaubattia in Kumaon hills some time back.
> 
> The exercise is aimed at increasing the inter-operability and mutual understanding between the two armies. It is part of a wide spectrum of ongoing defence cooperation between the two countries, officials said.
> 
> Decisions regarding the army unit which will participate in the exercise will be taken in due course of time, they said.
> 
> During the past exercises both the countries have gained significantly with each other&#8217;s experiences of anti-militancy and anti-terrorist operations in different terrains.
> 
> The exercise aims at learning from each other&#8217;s expertise in counter-terrorism in urban environment as both India and Russia have significant experience of anti-terrorism operations, officials said.
> 
> Besides the army-to-army exchanges, the two countries have also conducted naval exercises under the INDRA series.



Indian-Russian armies to conduct joint exercise | idrw.org


----------



## Thundersword

Improving the Arjun's already great suspension
by Ajai Shukla








One of the distinctive features of the Arjun tank is its hydro-pneumatic suspension, distinct from and far more advanced than the "torsion bar" arrangement that conventional MBTs (including the T-90) feature. The Arjun's suspension provides a smoother ride, making the tank a more stable gunnery platform that permits more accurate engagement of targets whilst on the move.

The Arjun Mark II features an enhanced version of the Arjun's well-proven hydro-pneumatic suspension, with the new one designed for a 70-tonne load. This is part of an improved "running gear", including the road wheel mountings, the road wheels, axle arms and shock absorbers.

The new suspension has already been tested in the recent trials and run for 1,300 kilometers. In order to obtain an accurate comparison with the earlier suspension, the trial tank was fitted with both: the old suspension on the left side and the new one on the right. The photographs --- in which the new suspension still looks new while the old suspension looks somewhat the worst for wear (not surprising; 1,300 km is a lot of running!) --- point to a successful upgrade.

The Arjun's suspension will be practically all-Indian. The road wheels, which continue to be built by Sundaram Industries, have been improved with better manufacturing and bonding processes for the rubber. Tractor Engineeers Ltd (TENGL), an L&T company, is doing parallel development of the Arjun track (imported so far), including development of one of the most difficult running gear technologies: the track pins.

I am amused at the many who appear to believe that the Arjun is "built entirely of foreign components" that are "hammered together in India". This kind of view is rooted in a deep lack of understanding of the processes of indigenisation. It is true that almost 60% of the cost of the Arjun goes on imported components. Practically all of that goes on just three components --- the power pack; the gunner's main sight (GMS); and the gun control equipment (GCE). Almost all the Arjun's other 10,000-odd component are sourced from Indian industry, which is rising to the challenge. More support from the government, in terms of better procurement procedures, would accelerate this.


----------



## BoB's

Brahmos achieves Mach 6.5 speed during lab test



> The latest version of Indo-Russian Brahmos cruise missile has achieved a speed of Mach 6.5 during experiments at Hyderabad and the target is to achieve Mach 7, a top DRDO official said here today. "Experiments are being done in Hyderabad. We have completed tests up to Mach 6.5," BrahMos Aerospace Private Limited Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director A Sivathanu Pillai told reporters here. The target is to achieve Mach 7, he said. Mach is commonly used to represent the speed of an object when it is traveling close to or above the speed of sound. BrahMos is a cruise missile that can be launched from submarines, ships, aircraft or land. Inaugurating an International Research Centre developed by Sathyabama University and Indira Gandhi Centre for Atomic Research here, Pillai said nanotechnology is the buzzword in the future and several countries were investing into it. "Over 70 billion US dollars are being spent in this field. Once, this technology is commercialised, it will generate over USD 3 trillion per year," the DRDO scientist said. Nanotechnology will be a boon for the health sector especially to tackle diseases like Alzheimer's. The government has formed a nanotechnology mission and a centre in Bangalore is being upgraded for this, Pillai said.



Brahmos achieves Mach 6.5 speed during lab test, IBN Live News


----------



## angeldemon_007

I recently read in a blog that for lsv requirement IA selected Force Motors Trishul lsv. Is it true ? IA didn't go for AXE or Tata's light strike vehicle ?













> Recently the Indian Army had placed a tender for 450 Light Combat Vehicles.
> 
> TATA , Mahindra and Force Motors had submitted their prototype vehicles.
> 
> One of the well talked off vehicle was the Mahindra AXE.
> 
> The army tested these vehicles with their own norms; namely:
> 
> 1) Vehicle reliability and durability testing
> 2)Resistance to striking and penetration by shells, as well as by mine or grenade
> fragment.
> 3)Vehicle armoring.
> 4)Tribological testing of materials, including frictional materials.
> 5)Static and dynamic tests of machinery components' mechanical properties in changing temperatures
> 6)Physical and chemical tests of material properties, including corrosion-resistance tests
> 7) Materialography, covering both micro and macrostructures, as well as spectral analysis of materials' chemical composition.
> 
> The Indian Army found the "Trishul" Force Motors to be the most satisfactory vehicle for field operations.
> Force Motors has received an order of 450 vehicles to manufacture the "TRISHUL" for the Indian Army.
> 
> The Trishul is a LWB vehicle on a platform similar to the Gurkha and its pedigree.
> The vehicle specifics like weight,GC etc is yet unknown. However it is said that the GC is around 260 mm.
> The Trishul has been allocated in 2 engine variants, the MB -OM 611 and the 3650 FTI engine.


----------



## IndoUS

angeldemon_007 said:


> I recently read in a blog that for lsv requirement IA selected Force Motors Trishul lsv. Is it true ? IA didn't go for AXE or Tata's light strike vehicle ?


 
Were only Indian companies selected for the tender?


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Yes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> I recently read in a blog that for lsv requirement IA selected Force Motors Trishul lsv. Is it true ? IA didn't go for AXE or Tata's light strike vehicle ?


 

Is this separate to the recent RFI for LSVs for IA SF?


450 is a small number for a force the size of IA.


+which blog did you read this?


----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


> Is this separate to the recent RFI for LSVs for IA SF?
> 
> 
> 450 is a small number for a force the size of IA.
> 
> 
> +which blog did you read this?


 
I believe its different one, because the vehicle doesn't look like an ideal choice one would make for the SF.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
I hope you are right but only one RFI has been issued. Its all over on automobile blogs like team-bhp etc.... This news actually came in February but i usually don't follow automobile blogs. I stumble upon this accidently.


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> I hope you are right but only one RFI has been issued. Its all over on automobile blogs like team-bhp etc.... This news actually came in February but i usually don't follow automobile blogs. I stumble upon this accidently.


The more i think about it, I'm pretty sure there are 2 separate RFIs, on for regular IA (this one is the one Force supposedly won) and one for SF LSVs. Reasons: SF LSV RFI was sent to foreign companies as well as Indian companies, this RFI for Regular IA was only sent to Indian companies. The tender for utility vehicles (this one) has been going on for some time with trails and analysis being completed some time back whilst the RFI for SF LSVs was sent out relatively recently with little time to conduct trails or go over offers. 


Force have (apparently) won the tender for utility vehicles for IA whilst the tender for LSVs for SF is still very much ongoing and I suspect a much more impressive outcome of this tender.


----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


> The more i think about it, I'm pretty sure there are 2 separate RFIs, on for regular IA (this one is the one Force supposedly won) and one for SF LSVs. Reasons: SF LSV RFI was sent to foreign companies as well as Indian companies, this RFI for Regular IA was only sent to Indian companies. The tender for utility vehicles (this one) has been going on for some time with trails and analysis being completed some time back whilst the RFI for SF LSVs was sent out relatively recently with little time to conduct trails or go over offers.
> 
> 
> Force have (apparently) won the tender for utility vehicles for IA whilst the tender for LSVs for SF is still very much ongoing and I suspect a much more impressive outcome of this tender.



Wasn't India involved in the development of some LSV with the BAE system I can't remember the name but I will try to find the news because I remember reading about it.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoUS said:


> Wasn't India involved in the development of some LSV with the BAE system I can't remember the name but I will try to find the news because I remember reading about it.



I believe you are talking abou the JLTV:

Joint Light Tactical Vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.dodbuzz.com/2009/10/06/india-signs-up-for-jltv/

Not sure what the exact stage the program is at. It is still going but progress is gradual.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

INSAS LMG(Even though the soldier is from the CRPF CoBRA)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Army to get indigenous IED disposal robot tomorrow








> Indias first improvised explosive device (IED) disposal robot, Daksh, will be handed over to the army authorities in the city on Monday.A total of five units of the remotely operated vehicle (ROV) developed by the Research and Development Establishment (Engineers) (R&DE[E]), a Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) laboratory, will be handed over to the army.
> 
> In an interview to DNA on Saturday, head of robotics, R&DE(E), Alok Mukherjee, said that Daksh, which was developed and manufactured in India at the cost of Rs1.7 crore each, was half the cost of imported robots. Mukherjee said that Daksh had surpassed similar category robots from the UK on 20 counts in recent comparison tests.
> 
> The robot was part of a package that also included a carrier vehicle, which could carry the robot, six personnel, a master control station, accessories and spares.
> 
> According to Mukherjee, the primary job of the robot was to detect a hidden IED or a bomb and diffuse it. Daksh is a compact robot on wheels which has a manipulator arm with six joints.
> 
> The robot, which can travel 500 metre from the master control station, is adept in cross-country situations and could even climb stairs. The operator in the vehicle has access to a portable, X-ray system, which allows him to see the insides of a bag.
> 
> If there is a bomb inside the bag, the robots water jet disruptor can be activated to diffuse the bomb immediately, Mukherjee said.
> 
> Tracing the history of Daksh, Mukherjee said that an opportunity to repair a Canadian robot at the College of Military Engineering in 2001 triggered an interest in the R&DE(E) team to develop an indigenous robot, and this is how the robotics development centre was formed in 2002.
> 
> According to Mukherjee, the first prototype of Daksh was produced in May 2005, and the army conducted trials over three years (2006-08) before giving it the thumbs up.
> 
> The army even conducted a comparison trial with a UK-made robot and found that Daksh was better on 20 distinct counts. This is what actually clinched us the deal. The army gave us the bulk production clearance for 20 units of Daksh in September 2011.
> 
> We are happy that we could deliver the first five units in just three months, Mukherjee said.
> 
> He is confident that the rest of the 15 units would be ready by March 2012.
> 
> Mukherjee said that Daksh would be invaluable to the armed forces, the police, the paramilitary forces and airport and railway authorities to track and diffuse IEDs in crowded places.
> 
> Mukherjee said Daksh is special because the product is completely indigenous and R&DE (E) has transferred the technology to three Pune-based companies, viz Messrs Dynalog, Theta Controls and Bharat Electronics, which are in a position to manufacture and sell the equipment with a specified royalty to be paid to the DRDO.
> 
> The biggest advantage for the users is that the robot can be easily serviced and repaired in India, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLEND

*Army&#8217;s rifle plan; 10kg burden on soldiers, $250mn on us*



In a controversial move, the Indian Army&#8217;s infantry directorate has invited bids to replace its outdated INSAS rifles with those with interchangeable barrels. Opting for such a fancy weapon means that our soldiers will have to carry both barrels and also battle with two kinds of ammunition &#8212; an additional load of at least 10kg per soldier.

Surprisingly, just one European arms manufacturing firm will be able to meet the army&#8217;s requirement. At present, the army seeks to procure 65, 768 such rifles, but the requirement could go up to 20 lakh rifles. DNA accessed the RFP (request for proposal) floated by the army headquarters a while ago for the acquisition of the rifles that will cost the Indian taxpayer about $250 million in the first phase.

The army&#8217;s decision to opt for rifles with interchangeable barrels is seen as a regressive move by many in the South Block that houses the ministry of defence. Most rifles come with a single calibre, usually 7.62mm or a 5.56mm. However, most modern armies have moved to the 5.56mm calibre because it is light and allows a soldier to carry more ammunition. It is also believed that a lower calibre bullet ties down more enemy troops compared to the 7.62mm calibre rifles.

&#8220;Someone needs to get his head examined to propose such a thing,&#8221; said a senior general who served with the elite special forces. &#8220;If it converted a rifle into a light machine gun, I can still understand, even though it is undesirable. But this is a crazy idea.&#8221;
Further, of the 32 manufacturers who have been sent a RFP, only one European firm fits the bill perfectly, raising questions about the army&#8217;s decision.

The RFP stipulates that the rifle must be able to change its calibre from 5.56 x 45mm to 7.62 x 39mm and vice-versa. The barrels, it says, should not be less than 16 inches in length for both the calibres.

The RPF further states that the weight of the weapon with an empty magazine should not exceed 3.6kg for either of the calibres. And in case the &#8220;visible aimer&#8221; and &#8220;holographic/reflex sights&#8221; are integrated, the combined weight should not be more than 400gm.

Sources said if the rifles are purchased, it would mean a load of at least 10kg more on every soldier, more maintenance to avoid performance and accuracy slump because of constant barrel and part change, and a lot more money. Subsequent phases will see all central and state police forces switching to the new rifle as a successful bidder will also be asked to transfer the technology to Indian ordinance factories.

The fancy assault rifles are meant to replace the locally designed and less superior 5.56mm INSAS rifles that were developed in 1987 and came into service around 1994-95. They were mainly used for counter-insurgency operations, but have been found to be inadequate and problematic with frequent jamming and a low rate of fire. Its design is also outdated with most modern armies in China, France and Britain having moved on to the &#8220;bull-pup&#8221; design.

A pre-bid meeting to clarify doubts of the arms manufacturers will be held on December 30. The technical offer will be opened on February 13, 2012.

Army


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
I don't know but i think the multi calibre is misinterpreted in this article. The rifle should be multi calibre that doesnot mean it should be able to fire different caliber at the same mission by the soldier. It means you can buy a single rifle and before the mission you can change the same rifle for different soldier for different use. 

Like if we purchase TAR, one soldier can set the rifle for use as a SMG and other one can use it as assault rifle by changing the barrel before the mission. you cannot just switch to different like pressing a switch. This means for one person tar will work as smg and for another an assault rifle, you don't have to purchase Uzi and M16A2 assault rifle separately but you can just purchase a tar and thats the reasoning behind multi-calibre weapon. I don't think tar weighs 10 kg or any such weapon. 











*FNSCAR 5.56×45mm NATO & 7.62×51mm/39mm*













*Also IA's RFP states 4 calibre not 2. According to IA's RFP, they need 5.56x45mm, 7.62x39mm, 7.62x51mm, 6.8x43mm and 6.5 Grendel rounds. So i doubt the credibility of this article.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases

A good number of tanks in the Army are equipped with night-vision devices. Presently, four proposals, for fining night-vision devices on tanks are at various stages of implementation/procurement.

Two proposals are scheduled for completion by 2012-2013.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written reply to Shri Moinul Hassan in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## BoB's

Nag waits for sweetheart NAMICA | Emotional DRDL for final orders | Stubborn Army for quality spitfire sys | Climax in Pokhran during carrier re-validation trials 




























> This is the gripping love story of anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) Nag and its system sweetheart NAMICA (Nag Missile Carrier), that went awry. The climax of probably the longest story of India's Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme (IGMDP), will finally unfold during coming Summer. Who will wed Nag? Will it be the NAMICA being re-groomedd by Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) or the one being nurtured by Larsen and Tubro (L&T)? Adding twist to the tale is the possibility of the best of both systems being taken and rolled into a single macho carrier.
> The wait has put Hyderabad-based Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL) into an emotional spin, considering that the Indian Army had earlier placed its Acceptance of Necessity (AON) for 443 Nag missiles 13 NAMICAs in 2005. The Army had made it clear then that a firm commitment will only be given once all trials are successful and the system is fit for induction. The Army also projected in their perspective plan the need for 7000 Nag missiles and around 200 NAMICAs.
> &#8220;As a complete weapon system (Nag + NAMICA) a final commitment will be given only after the Pokhran trials in coming summer. After the user trials in 2010, we had accepted Nag as an ATGM, but wanted integration with launcher improved,&#8221; Army sources told Express. The electro-mechanical systems in two NAMCIAs were found to be below Army's expectations in tough dessert terrain conditions, including reliability concerns propping-up.
> Work on Nag weapon system began in 1987 and the day version of the missile proved its mettle in 2000. Then the Army and DRDO top brass wanted the missile to have day and night capabilities, which is said to have developed in 2002. Later, the need for dual sensors was felt, including IR sensor for day/night and CCD (charged coupled device) for day. Finally, in 2007, the development of missile was completed along with NAMICA and user trials in phases were held during 2008-2010, until the NAMICA became DRDL's Nag-ging niece. &#8220;We have hence decided to go for two companies (BEL, L&T) and the best NAMICA will be selected after comparative studies and re-validation trials. The competitive evaluation of reconfigured NAMICA is possibly the last hurdle before the Army places the order,&#8221; sources said.
> The upgraded NAMICA boasts of an advanced fire control system (FCS), advanced sighting system for both gunner and commander and compact auxiliary power unit (APU) which operates inside the hull compartment. &#8220;The carrier will offer a better launcher drive mechanism, reduced weight, smooth mobility and amphibious capabilities. Earlier the Army wanted eight missiles on the launcher and four in the stowage. Now, this has been reduced to six ready-to-fire missiles on the launcher only,&#8221; sources said.
> DRDL claims that the missile can hit target up to 4 km in favourable conditions and up to 3 km in adverse conditions. &#8220;It is a very potent warhead which can pierce in excess of 850 mm of armour. A new seeker being developed in-house will take the range to 4.5 km, and guaranteed 4 km under all conditions. So far the project has cost over Rs 300 crore and a total of 80 missiles were developed in the pre-production phase by Bharat Dynamics Ltd. Around 50 missiles were used during trials,&#8221; sources said.
> So will it be BEL, L&T or best of both going to be the winner? In love and war, seldom you get a second chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Rifle factory develops weapon for future infantryman*

*F-Insas Rifle Design Clears Audit, To Go Into Production From Jan 2012
*

Kolkata: The defence ministry may no longer have to search for an advanced rifle to arm the Indian infantry soldier of the future under the F-Insas project. Rifle Factory Ishapore (RFI) claims to have come up with an advanced variant of the existing 5.56 mm Insas rifle that will go into production from January, 2012. 

&#8220;The rifle is an extremely modern weapon that will meet with the requirements of the future infantryman. Our designs have already cleared the audit and production is expected to start from January,&#8221; a source said. 

RFI has already manufactured over a million Insas rifles for distribution among security personnel in India. The Insas was first introduced before the Kargil war and several variants have since been developed. When the Future Infantry Soldier as System (F-Insas) project was launched by the defence ministry, the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) got together to develop weapons for the soldier of the future. 

Under the F-Insas project, the infantryman will be kitted with state-of-theart equipment including weapons, protective gear and communications systems. The soldier&#8217;s uniform would include bullet-proof clothing and the visor on his helmet would display maps and gunsights. The future soldiers would also carry palmtops and other advanced communications gear. 

Among the weapons for the F-Insas project is a multi-calibre carbine for Close Quarter Battle (CQB) and a rifle. OFB has already developed the Milap multi-calibre carbine and handed it over to the Army for field trials. The carbine is modular in structure and can fire 5.56 mm, 7.62 mm and also 6.8 mm rounds. It also has an under belly grenade launcher for air-burst grenades. The OFB believes that this weapon that is expected to cost nearly . 50,000 apiece will solve the Army&#8217;s problems for days to come. 

For the rifle, the defence ministry is on the lookout for something on the lines of the Israeli Tavor. In fact, nearly 5,000 Tavors have already been imported for use by the Special Forces. RFI sources say that the F-Insas developed by them at Ishapore would meet the ministry&#8217;s requirements and there would be no need to go in for further imports. 

The efforts that have gone in for this project has bagged S K Rath of RFI the best general manager award from OFB. Although details were not available, sources revealed that the new rifle will be modular and have several advanced components. It may even have a computer chip inside. 

&#8220;The first phase of the F-Insas programme should be completed by 2012. We believe that the rifle developed by RFI will meet the requirements of the Army,&#8221; an official said.

BATTLE-READY: Under the Future Infantry Soldier as System (F-Insas) project, the infantryman will be kitted with state-of-the-art equipment, including weapons, protective gear and communications systems. The soldier&#8217;s uniform would include bullet-proof clothing and the visor on his helmet would display maps and gunsights.

Article Window


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note : I am not talking abot MSMC...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Rare photographs of Gen.V.K.Singh


----------



## kaykay

*FMBT Part I Army dithers over futuristic tank, DRDO pursues engine*


The driving simulator for the Arjun tank developed by CVRDE Chennai. These can be coupled with gunner and commander simulators for holistic crew and tank troop training
By Ajai ShuklaCVRDE, Avadi, ChennaiBusiness Standard, 2nd Jan 11
India&#8217;s Future Main Battle Tank (FMBT), the backbone of the army&#8217;s strike power into the mid-21st century, languishes while the army continues an extended debate over its specifications. 
A year ago, on 6th Dec 2010, Defence Minister AK Antony told the Lok Sabha that the army had formulated the FMBT&#8217;s specifications and the Defence R&D Organisation (DRDO) was carrying out feasibility studies. Antony, it now emerges, misled parliament.
MoD sources say the army remains undecided about the basic features of the FMBT, including whether it should have three crew members or four. Consequently the army has not finalised the FMBT&#8217;s Preliminary Staff Qualitative Requirements (PSQR), essential for sanctioning the project and allocating funding.
The PSQR also allows engineers to begin designing the FMBT. It specifies the tank&#8217;s capabilities and components, including its weight; dimensions; mobility; weaponry; armour protection; communications; and any special capabilities that are required, e.g. the ability to drive underwater; or operate on a nuclear battlefield.
But the DRDO has begun work, anxious to shield the FMBT from the delays that plagued the Arjun programme. The FMBT must roll out by 2020, when the army&#8217;s oldest T-72 tanks, which entered service in 1979, complete their 32-year service lives. Business Standard was granted exclusive permission to visit the Combat Vehicles R&D Establishment (CVRDE), the DRDO facility outside Chennai where the Arjun Mark II is nearing completion; and the FMBT will be developed.
Dr P Sivakumar, CVRDE&#8217;s livewire director, revealed that work has begun on crucial FMBT systems, even without a PSQR. Based on the army&#8217;s weight limit of 50 tonnes for the FMBT, the DRDO has launched a &#8220;mission mode&#8221; project to develop an 1800 Horse Power indigenous engine. Sivakumar says that 1500 HP is sufficient for a 50-tonne tank, but the endemic danger of weight over-runs in a new tank makes a 300 HP margin prudent. 
The project will co-opt domestic engineering companies like Kirloskar Oil Engines, Bharat Earth Movers Ltd (BEML), and the Mahindras; research institutions like IITs; and bodies like the Automotive Research Association of India (ARIA), Pune. An Indian &#8220;prime contractor&#8221; would assemble the FMBT engines from engine components supplied by a network of sub-contractors. 
&#8220;India has never designed engines; engine technology has always been imported. But we will develop the FMBT engine as a national project. Our approach is not engine-specific; we are looking at developing the complete range of technologies needed for building engines. Not only design&#8230; but also manufacturing, testing, evaluation,&#8221; says Sivakumar.
This ambitious plan is cushioned with pragmatism. The DRDO has brought in international consultants to design the engine and build Indian manufacturing capability in engine-related fields. Sivakumar says that German companies MTU and Renk, which supply engines and transmissions for the Arjun tank, refused to provide consultancy, realising that building Indian capability would end their market here. DRDO is now evaluating consultancy proposals from Ricardo of Britain and AVL of Austria.
&#8220;Simultaneously, we have floated an Expression of Interest (EoI) to identify an Indian manufacturing partner. The consultant we select will work in a consortium with the DRDO; the army; and the Indian manufacturing partner, who will be associated with the programme from the design stage itself. We have allowed the consultants to visit manufacturing companies and report on their capability to build a modern engine,&#8221; explains Sivakumar.
The CVRDE director says that the consultants will finalise the engine design within 12 months, and take 18 months more to build the first prototype. &#8220;Within 30 months, or three years maximum, the first engine would be ready for testing,&#8221; he says.
&#8220;Both Ricardo and AVL have proposed that they design and build the first prototypes. But the Indian industry will work alongside the consultant. The first design is never perfect; so the consultant will make the changes needed in design, tolerances, or materials to refine the engine. Then, in the second phase, the Indian partner will produce the engine,&#8221; says Sivakumar.
Even as CVRDE develops this technological capacity, it is looking further ahead at a hybrid engine for the FMBT after 2030. Sivakumar says that a tank remains static for at least 40% of the time in battle, during which time its engine idles. &#8220;This means that 40% of the time, you wastefully run a 1500 HP engine, guzzling diesel and giving away the tank&#8217;s position, while you need very little power for running electricals like the radios and gun control equipment or for moving the tank slowly. So we are evolving a hybrid technology concept in which the tank will have two engines: a 500 HP engine for low power mode and another 1000 HP engine that kicks in when high power is required, e.g. for manoeuvring in battle,&#8221; explains the CVRDE director.
(Tomorrow: Choosing FMBT technology: the desirable versus the achievable)
The Future Main Battle Tank (FMBT)
&#8226; Army has not finalised FMBT specifications&#8226; Tank required by 2020, when T-72s start retiring&#8226; DRDO has begun work on 1500 HP engine&#8226; Ricardo, AVL are potential design consultants&#8226; Indian industry partner will manufacture engine&#8226; Planning ahead for tandem &#8220;hybrid&#8221; engine

FMBT Part I Army dithers over futuristic tank, DRDO pursues engine


----------



## RPK

The driving simulator for the Arjun tank developed by CVRDE Chennai


----------



## praveen007

*Nice and Informative video on Indian Arty.
.
.
Indian Army - Artillery of India - YouTube
*
.
.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know why there wasn't a Yudh Abhays 2011? The yearly Indo-US army ex held in both countries in a rotational basis. There was a Yudh Abhays in 2010 in Alaska but AFAIK no such ex in 2011 in India (logically where it should have been). I am aware there was a joint US/India SOFs ex in 2011 held in the US with members of 4PARA (SF) participating I dont believe this had anythig to do with the Yudh Abhays series.


----------



## R-DB

&#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2380;&#2352;&#2368; &#2332;&#2367;&#2354;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2306;&#2337;&#2368; &#2327;&#2366;&#2305;&#2357; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2358;&#2344;&#2367;&#2357;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379; &#2332;&#2348; &#2327;&#2352;&#2381;&#2349;&#2357;&#2340;&#2368; &#2350;&#2361;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366; &#2344;&#2360;&#2368;&#2350; &#2309;&#2326;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2360;&#2357; &#2346;&#2368;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2340;&#2379; &#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344; &#2350;&#2360;&#2368;&#2361;&#2366; &#2348;&#2344;&#2325;&#2352; &#2310;&#2319;&#2404; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2361;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2346;&#2366;&#2312; &#2346;&#2352; &#2354;&#2367;&#2335;&#2366;&#2325;&#2352; &#2360;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2367;&#2406; &#2350;&#2368;&#2406; &#2348;&#2352;&#2381;&#2347; &#2346;&#2352; &#2330;&#2354;&#2325;&#2352; &#2313;&#2360;&#2375; &#2319;&#2306;&#2348;&#2369;&#2354;&#2375;&#2306;&#2360; &#2340;&#2325; &#2346;&#2361;&#2369;&#2306;&#2330;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366;&#2404; &#2350;&#2361;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2360;&#2381;&#2341; &#2348;&#2330;&#2381;&#2330;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2332;&#2344;&#2381;&#2350; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2404;

&#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368;&#2351; &#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379; ! &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368;&#2351; &#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379; !!

or

in rajori district,pregnant women called naseem akhtar was about to deliver the baby but due to heavy snow fall,there were no options left to carry her to hospital.Here comes the army men who carried her to ambulance w*hile walking on snow for about 7 km*.
and naseem gave birth to healthy baby girl in hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Perceptron

*Guns procurement caught in snakes, ladders game*
New Delhi: Bogged down by delays in procurement of guns to bridge critical gaps in its artillery, Indian Army chief General VK Singh on Thursday said the purchase of these weapon systems is caught in "a snakes and ladders game" in which there are "no ladders". 

Gen Singh, who was addressing his annual press conference here ahead of the Army Day to be celebrated on Sunday, was asked about his optimism exactly a year ago of procuring at least one type of artillery guns in 2011, but it did not materialize. 

*"The procurement game is a version of snakes and ladders where there is no ladder but only snakes, and if the snakes bite you somewhere, the whole thing comes back to zero," Singh said.* 

In the last 25 years, India has not bought even a single gun after the then government of Rajiv Gandhi was hit by a pay-off scandal over procurement of the Bofors guns. 

All efforts by the army to procure four types of guns in the last few years have met with failures and the latest effort to buy 145 ultra light howitzers M777 from the BAE Systems stable through the foreign military sales route from the US too is caught up in red tape. 

Asked about his assurance last year on inducting artillery guns, Gen Singh said, "this time it is not the snake which has bitten us, but there is certain problem area that came up, certain committee was made and certain things were referred to the law ministry." 

He also expressed the hope that the guns planned for induction would come through soon. 

"We have put in place a very comprehensive and a very well thought out plan by which both indigenous development, certain amount of acquisition and certain amount of joint ventures have been meshed together. So that in years to come we get out of this type of the problem," he added. 

The Indian Army has expressed its intention of buying four types of artillery guns, but has failed to procure even one of them, including the 145 ultralight howitzers of 155mm 39 calibre guns from the US for which efforts were initiated two years ago. 

Among the guns required by the Indian Army are 155mm 53 calibre towed guns numbering 1,180, another 180 155mm 52 calibre wheeled self propelled guns, 100 of 155mm 52 calibre tracked self propelled guns, apart from the 145 ultra light howitzers. 

These guns are required by the army to replace its 1970s vintage guns of 105mm, 122mm and 130mm calibre.


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

UPGRADATION PROGRAM FOR T90


----------



## Abingdonboy

Video tribute to Major Mohit Sharma.Formerly of 1 PARA (SF) (not my own).






Incredible transiton throughout the vid as he was posted in J&K and given the nature of SF work in J&K.


Sad video indeed.


check out his remberence website (many of the pics of SOFs and his time in them have been taken down from the site but still well worth a visit):

Major Mohit Sharma | [url]www.majormohitsharma.org


----------



## KS

^^Notice his attire & facial hair ?

Looks like he might have been undercover among the militants.


----------



## Abingdonboy

KS said:


> ^^Notice his attire & facial hair ?
> 
> Looks like he might have been undercover among the militants.



Yeah that's what it looks like. IA SF are notorious for conducting such missions (along with MARCOs in some cases). I can only imagine what this guy went through and experienced- truly bone chilling.


----------



## Kinetic

Indian Special Forces soldiers march during the Army Day parade in New Delhi on January 15, 2012. The Indian army celebrated the 64rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery taking part in a parade.









---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

Indian Special Forces soldiers march during the Army Day parade in New Delhi on January 15, 2012. The Indian army celebrated the 64rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery taking part in a parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

I love marun cap


----------



## Nirvana

Abingdonboy said:


> Does anyone know why there wasn't a Yudh Abhays 2011? The yearly Indo-US army ex held in both countries in a rotational basis. There was a Yudh Abhays in 2010 in Alaska but AFAIK no such ex in 2011 in India (logically where it should have been). I am aware there was a joint US/India SOFs ex in 2011 held in the US with members of 4PARA (SF) participating I dont believe this had anythig to do with the Yudh Abhays series.



They were Busy Preparing for much Bigger one for 2012 



> For the first time, American tanks will roll
> on Indian soil in wargames codenamed
> 'Exercise Yudh Abhyas', which will mark
> the beginning of the series of military
> engagements scheduled between the
> two countries for this year.



Exercise Yudh Abhyas: US tanks to roll on Indian soil - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Its a great news. I hope Abrams are fielded so that we can test Arjun mk2 against Abrams.


----------



## Shaurya

*DNA profiling plan to cover 1.13 million army personnel*

PUNE: The Armed Forces Medical Services (AFMS) will soon undertake a project for the DNA sequencing of nearly 1.13 million soldiers of the Indian Army.

Director General of AMFS Lt. Gen. HL Kakria told reporters here on Wednesday, "We are starting with a pilot project involving collection of blood samples of 1,000 soldiers and analysis and confirmation of their tests. The project will be implemented on a national scale thereafter."

Deoxyribonucleic acid, commonly known as DNA, is a nucleic acid containing the genetic instructions used in the development and functioning of living organisms. DNA profiling is accepted as the most advanced and reliable method of establishing identity of living individuals as well as dead bodies and body remnants.

Kakria, along with top officials from the AFMS' three wings, is in the city to attend the 60th Armed Forces Medical Confrence and the golden jubilee celebration of the Armed Forces Medical Research Committee (AFMRC), which is the apex body that plans health policies and commissions research for improving health of the troops.

"This year, 167 research projects of periods ranging from two to three years will be given to different officers," he said. The topics vary from the health of the soldiers in high altitude, on land, in aviation, in different climatic dispersion or underwater. From 2009 to 2011, the AFMRC commissioned 125, 134 and 177 research proposals, respectively.

Kakria inaugurated a state-of-the-art DNA profiling centre and repository, set up at a cost of Rs 2.5 crore, at the department of forensic sciences of the Armed Forces Medical College (AFMC). "As of now, the armed forces in the United States and Israel are known to have such facilities," he said.

"The centre was a long-felt need because we want to know the identity of our each and every soldier, especially those deployed in the forward areas," he said. "At times when something unfortunate like death in the battlefield or in action happens, we find it difficult to establish identity of the body. With the DNA profiling it will be easier to know the identity," he added.

Kakria said, "Post-pilot study, blood samples of all soldiers will be collected by doctors working at their respective field units. These samples can be stored up to 21 years at the repository of the profiling centre here. The samples will be tested at the centre by using modern equipment and machines."

"Over the time, the project will be extended to the air force and navy personnel," he said. "There is no time-frame set for completing the project considering that it's a long-drawn process of collecting samples from various formations and units... The project is important for everybody and certainly for the vulnerable groups deployed in the forward areas," he added.

As of now, the AFMS has no plans to get into other medico-legal aspects involving the DNA profiling centre. "We are restricting ourselves to identification, although in future the facility may be used for genomic profile and AFMRC research projects," Kakria said.

Referring to the prevailing thrust of research under AFMRC, Kakria said, "Lifestyle diseases like hypertension and diabetes, and cancer are taking greater attention compared to Human Immunodeficiency Virus (HIV) instances, which have gone down drastically in the armed forces."

Asked to comment on the problems faced by the ex-servicemen comprehensive health scheme (ECHS) beneficiaries due to inadequate health staff, Kakria said, "There is no deficiency of officers, nursing officers and jawans in the AFMS. While the ECHS is not for the armed forces, we are helping them in handling the rush, which the authorities may not have anticipated when the scheme was launched."

He said that the ECHS network was being enhanced with 199 more ECHS polyclinics being commissioned. The AFMS also has chalked out a plan for medical examination of all personnel below officer rank, he added.

DNA profiling plan to cover 1.13 million army personnel - The Times of India


----------



## Frank Martin

Indian Army Fans | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Army Chief to visit Israel next month
> 
> BY DANFES, AGENCY
> 
> New Delhi,Army Chief General V K Singh is scheduled to travel to Israel for a three-day visit next month when he will review the joint military programmes and seek to further enhance bilateral defence ties.
> 
> Gen Singh is scheduled to visit Israel from March 16 to 18 when he will hold talks with the top military and political leadership, Army sources told PTI here.
> 
> The Army Chief is also expected to discuss with his Israeli counterpart the future joint development of defence programmes.
> 
> Gen Singh is currently on a four-day visit to Britain from where he will return on February 20.
> 
> Three years ago, Gen Deepak Kapoor had also visited Israel.
> 
> Defence cooperation between India and Israel has been burgeoning since diplomatic relations between New Delhi and Tel Aviv were established in 1992.
> 
> The ties have become stronger in the recent times with India emerging as the largest purchaser of Israeli defence hardware since the beginning of the 21st Century.
> 
> India has inducted from Israel the PHALCON Airborne Early Warning and Control Systems that would be fitted to Indian Air Force's three IL-76 heavy lift transport aircraft.
> 
> That apart, India has brought the Green Pine radars that warn of incoming enemy ballistic missiles.
> 
> Indian Armed Forces are also users of Israeli unmanned aerial vehicles for intelligence, reconnaissance and surveillance purposes.




Army Chief to visit Israel next month


On a side note- quashes sensational talk of resignation!!


----------



## beggingwalker

*Army to step up vigil in Uttarakhand*

With China spreading its tentacles in Tibet fearing unrest, the Indian army is moving swiftly to increase its presence in the border state of Uttarakhand and construct 13 new helipads.

The army has thus put up a roadmap to acquire 23,216 acres of more land in the hill state, keeping in view strategic importance of Uttarakhand. State chief secretary Subash Kumar held discussions on Thursday with top army officials. The meeting, held at the secretariat here, also decided to give the army NOCs required for its different projects in the hill state. This will be done within ten days, an official statement said.


The meeting also decided in principle that the land required by army should be made available, and there should be no further delay. In this regard, Kumar asked both the commissioners of Garhwal and Kumaon regions to identify such land on top priority basis. The government should carry a joint survey with field officers of the army, he added.
In the meeting, the defence personnel said the army would construct 13 helipads in the state. Besides, it would take up new projects in areas such as Almora, Banbasa, Dharchula, Dehradun, Dharasu, Charmagaurd, Chhiyalekh, Gunji, Ghatoli, Ghansali, Auli, Haldwani, Pantnagar and Pithoragarh, the statement said.

The army is moving ahead to increase its presence in Uttarakhand at time when China has already increased its presence in Tibet fearing turmoil by supporters of Dalai Lama. The Tibetan administration has already beefed up security measures following a spate of suicides by monks and nuns, demanding the return of the Dalai Lama.
:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## chairborne ranger

any news about the msmc ? it was supposed to have been handed over for trials


----------



## chairborne ranger

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: ALH Rudra ready to spit fire | HAL equates it with Black Hawk & Puma | Phase-1 IOC likely in May


Express News Service
Bangalore: Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) is all set to unleash Rudra, a beast of a machine from its hangars soon. Rudra (fierce form of Lord Shiva) is the Mk-IV weapon systems integrated (WSI) version of HALs star chopper Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) and is expected to get the Phase-1 Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) this May. Painted in black, the Rudra is one hell of a machine -- fully-loaded and truly menacing. HAL says get on beyond the looks!
The IOC is split into two parts, with Phase-2 expected later, only to accommodate the users choice of an anti-tank guided missile (ATGM). The Defence Research Development Organisation too is tempting the user (Army & IAF) with a desi-ATGM (Helina, the air version of Nag also called as alternate ATGM). The weapon trials are on and we have completed the Missile, gun and rocket trials at Pokhran, Chandipur and Kalaikunda. We are conducting integrated weapon trails with all sensors coming into play, sources said. The Rudra is powered by Shakthi engine.
As per the initial orders, close to 70 Rudras are to be supplied to Indian armed forces. It has comfortably-exceeded the payload and performance requirements at 6 km height. It has integrated sensors, weapons and electronic warfare suite using an upgraded version of the glass cockpit used in the Mk-III. The cockpit avionics is a state-of-the-art technology when it comes to helicopters. The sensors include stabilised day and night cameras, Infra-Red imaging, as well as laser ranging and designation, sources said.
The weapons onboard Rudra cover all role aspects including air-to-air and air-to-ground from the stabilised and turreted high-velocity M621 20 mm cannon to long-range 70 mm rockets (8 km) and air-to-air missiles (Mistral-II). The EW suite consists of MAWS (missile approach warning system) laser and radar warning systems and automated with sensors covering all envisaged threats. It has automatic dispensation of countermeasures like chaff and fare dispensing systems. 
HAL claims that Rudra is the only attack helicopter in the world which can operate in the higher reaches of the Himalayas with a decent armament load. The MI-35 is restricted to well below 6000 feet and the newly-acquired Apache will be restricted to below 12,000 feet. This puts the onerous task of defending the Himalayas on Rudra. It is not strictly an attack helicopter in the present day context and perhaps be compared to a proof-of-concept US-Israeli Black Hawk (completed in 2009) and to the recent IAR-330 SOCAT armed upgrade version of Eurocopters Puma helicopter, says HAL sources.
Both Black Hawk and Puma are in the 9 tonne AUW (all-up weight) Class, and have far lesser high-altitude performance compared to Rudra. The Mk-III version of Dhruv holds the record of landing on a helipad at 20,000 feet in Siachen (worlds highest helipad) carrying a load in excess of 600 kg, during peak summers.


check link for pics


----------



## Gra_Vity

Gujarat HC directs Centre to approach ICJ for 54 Indian POWs - Times Of India


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## chairborne ranger

A relative of mine , works of a company that sells mapping as well as surveillance related software to india's armed and paramilitary forces, including the CRPF COBRA command centre, which is in delhi (cant disclose exact location on an open forum ) , 

Anyway, we were out having dinner with an influential person in artillery who was going to okay the software purchase . We got talking about the nirbhay cruise missile programme , and he said, a lot of it might use tech from the brahmos, and that the army didnt really need the nirbhay as of now. The reason for this, he pointed out, is that the 290km range of the brahmos is more of an eyewash. We have managed to secretly upgrade modify of our brahmos missiles to go up to 900-1000km. He also stated that the brahmos is already nuclear capable . Of course, these cannot be declassified, and it would be a major diplomatic disaster for russia and india. He said that with the coming of the nirbhay, we could actually make this capability known. 

Seems only logical that the indian navy is putting the brahmos aboard all of its new ships.

Of course, i dont have any 'links' to back my story up, and i cant name the people involved . . . . but, that's it, for what its worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lepziboy

chairborne ranger said:


> A relative of mine , works of a company that sells mapping as well as surveillance related software to india's armed and paramilitary forces, including the CRPF COBRA command centre, which is in delhi (cant disclose exact location on an open forum ) ,
> 
> Anyway, we were out having dinner with an influential person in artillery who was going to okay the software purchase . We got talking about the nirbhay cruise missile programme , and he said, a lot of it might use tech from the brahmos, and that the army didnt really need the nirbhay as of now. The reason for this, he pointed out, is that the 290km range of the brahmos is more of an eyewash. We have managed to secretly upgrade modify of our brahmos missiles to go up to 900-1000km. He also stated that the brahmos is already nuclear capable . Of course, these cannot be declassified, and it would be a major diplomatic disaster for russia and india. He said that with the coming of the nirbhay, we could actually make this capability known.
> 
> Seems only logical that the indian navy is putting the brahmos aboard all of its new ships.
> 
> Of course, i dont have any 'links' to back my story up, and i cant name the people involved . . . . but, that's it, for what its worth.



should you be telling that kind of india that brahmos has a range of 900-1000km?especially in PDF.if its true.i would suggest you change it please


----------



## chairborne ranger

lepziboy said:


> should you be telling that kind of india that brahmos has a range of 900-1000km?especially in PDF.if its true.i would suggest you change it please



The info cant be proved. I'd be surprised if most even on pdf take this seriously. Do you think the establishment would have kept it secret if there was another option? Toys like these are meant for deterrence,Right now, even if we have the capability, we have no choice but to subdue it. Again, i might as well have been mislead by my source. IF, he was true however, that might actually mean that prasun sengupta was right when he estimated that the nirbhay was supersonic.

btw, off the topic, what i've seen is that the armed forces buy a LOT of software and hardware from us based companies, especially with reference to mapping , intel and surveillance, software alone,amounting to millions of dollars. A recent purchase i'm aware of is some sort of advanced photo recon equipment , and compatible printers bought for the su-30mki. 

Maybe, relatively lower value deals, but in areas of immense tactical importance is what the us , generally refers to as increasing strategic partnership between the two countries


----------



## lepziboy

chairborne ranger said:


> The info cant be proved. I'd be surprised if most even on pdf take this seriously. Do you think the establishment would have kept it secret if there was another option? Toys like these are meant for deterrence,Right now, even if we have the capability, we have no choice but to subdue it. Again, i might as well have been mislead by my source. IF, he was true however, that might actually mean that prasun sengupta was right when he estimated that the nirbhay was supersonic.
> 
> btw, off the topic, what i've seen is that the armed forces buy a LOT of software and hardware from us based companies, especially with reference to mapping , intel and surveillance, software alone,amounting to millions of dollars. A recent purchase i'm aware of is some sort of advanced photo recon equipment , and compatible printers bought for the su-30mki.
> 
> Maybe, relatively lower value deals, but in areas of immense tactical importance is what the us , generally refers to as increasing strategic partnership between the two countries



i get your point but still I worry about our national security


----------



## chairborne ranger

have you heard of the whole rolta scam?


----------



## ptltejas

chairborne ranger said:


> A relative of mine , works of a company that sells mapping as well as surveillance related software to india's armed and paramilitary forces, including the CRPF COBRA command centre, which is in delhi (cant disclose exact location on an open forum ) ,
> 
> Anyway, we were out having dinner with an influential person in artillery who was going to okay the software purchase . We got talking about the nirbhay cruise missile programme , and he said, a lot of it might use tech from the brahmos, and that the army didnt really need the nirbhay as of now. The reason for this, he pointed out, is that the 290km range of the brahmos is more of an eyewash. We have managed to secretly upgrade modify of our brahmos missiles to go up to 900-1000km. He also stated that the brahmos is already nuclear capable . Of course, these cannot be declassified, and it would be a major diplomatic disaster for russia and india. He said that with the coming of the nirbhay, we could actually make this capability known.
> 
> Seems only logical that the indian navy is putting the brahmos aboard all of its new ships.
> 
> Of course, i dont have any 'links' to back my story up, and i cant name the people involved . . . . but, that's it, for what its worth.


 

It seems he joke with u . We have developed this stuff with the Russian compsny. Its mutual agreement. Its hard to believe that missile range can be extend to this stage. yes if new ramget ballistic missile made with more using existing technology then yes. But not possible to increase range at such extent. Present missile has only range of 290. What fuel that missile can use to increase this much range. Not think any way it is true.

g on any project before that starts. How do u think Indo rus diplomatic relations I think we may use same tech and make new weapon. Something fishy


----------



## Paan Singh

*Israel Military Industries to face action soon: Antony*

Israel Military Industries to face action soon: Antony | StratPost


----------



## Abingdonboy

Under the shadow of an avalanche


----------



## chairborne ranger

I was checking the detailed specs of the indian army's new t-72 CIA MBTs. 

Here's what i came across. The drdo magazine 'Tech-focus' stated that the armour on the new combat improved ajeya is actually the kanchan armour

he're the like to prove it :
DRDO Tech Focus

scroll down to the appropriate section of the page.

What this means, is that the army's t-72 survivability has gone up manifold. And would , coupled with the era plates, even outmatch anything our western neighbor has, and most of what the chinese have on their tanks. 

We have seen recent reports that most of the t-72 fleet has been upgraded with night fighting capability. It might be that case that the army is very quietly yet steadily, improving the capabilities of its t-72 fleet manifold. 


anyone care to discuss?


----------



## chairborne ranger

is this thread dead or what?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Is it just me or is this year's Yudh Abhays much more low key than previous instalments? Ethe last few have had extensive coverage both in Indian mainstream press and press releases from US PACOM but this year 1-2 pics that is all! Even going on PACOM's site-NOTHING! I mean you'd think M1A2 Abrams operating in India would be a bigger draw than the Stykers back in '09 (who got extensive coverage) but no. 


Very, very strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Lightning

*Mil Mi-17V5 Helicopter to be Inducted into the Indian Air Force on 17 February 2012*





Mi-17 V5 helicopter would be inducted into the IAF on 17 February 2012. This helicopter falls in the category of armed helicopter, with substantial and effective firepower with the latest and more powerful engines that will greatly enhance its payload carriage capability at higher altitudes.


----------



## janon

Hasnain likely to become India's first Muslim DGMO - Hindustan Times

Can someone tell me what a DGMO does?

This dude seems to be getting high praises wherever he goes. Is it possible for him to become COAS any time?


----------



## ptltejas

White Lightning said:


> *Mil Mi-17V5 Helicopter to be Inducted into the Indian Air Force on 17 February 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi-17 V5 helicopter would be inducted into the IAF on 17 February 2012. This helicopter falls in the category of armed helicopter, with substantial and effective firepower with the latest and more powerful engines that will greatly enhance its payload carriage capability at higher altitudes.


 
We r very poor choosing colours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

janon said:


> Hasnain likely to become India's first Muslim DGMO - Hindustan Times
> 
> Can someone tell me what a DGMO does?
> 
> This dude seems to be getting high praises wherever he goes. Is it possible for him to become COAS any time?



DGMO- Director General of Military Operations.
The DGMO is one of the PSOs (Principal Staff Officers) of the COAS.


----------



## janon

Capt.Popeye said:


> DGMO- Director General of Military Operations.
> The DGMO is one of the PSOs (Principal Staff Officers) of the COAS.



Yes I know that, but what exactly is the nature of the DGMO's job? Where does it fit between being a corps commander and COAS? I mean, he was a corps comander prior to this, what unit does the DGMO command? Or if he doesn't actually command any particular units, then what does he do?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

janon said:


> Yes I know that, but what exactly is the nature of the DGMO's job? Where does it fit between being a corps commander and COAS? I mean, he was a corps comander prior to this, what unit does the DGMO command? Or if he doesn't actually command any particular units, then what does he do?



He is getting promoted, a corps is a formation under a regional command. Now as a PSO he will assist the COAS in formulating Military Operational decisions that will affect the Army as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ptltejas said:


> We r very poor choosing colours.



These are NOT IAF Mil-17s look at markings- these are Iraqi, these are IAF:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007

I don't know whether you guys read this article or not but its an interesting piece on FINSAS program ....






*Future infantry: unravelling the Indian Army's F-INSAS programme*

*F-INSAS aims to put the Indian Army at the forefront of soldier tech, but precious little is currently known about it. Chris Lo tries to separate fact from rumour to build an accurate picture of India's ambitious future soldier programme.*

As a leading light of the BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) group of rapidly developing countries, India's galloping economy is quickly catching up with countries in Europe and North America.
Just as India's economy is expanding and modernising, moving ever further from its agrarian roots, the Indian Government is looking to bring cutting-edge 21st century technology to its million-strong armed forces. According to some reports, the Indian Ministry of Defence has been supporting around 600 modernisation initiatives for the Indian Army in the country's eleventh five-year plan (2007-2012).
Current large-scale modernisation plans include the Tactical Communications Systems programme to build a digital network connecting regiments and battalions to army headquarters, as well as the battle management system project to integrate the communications of the country's army, navy and air force.

*F-INSAS: creating 21st century warriors*

One of the biggest of these projects is F-INSAS (futuristic infantry soldier as a system), a multibillion dollar programme to turn India's infantrymen into fully-networked, digitised, self-contained 21st century warriors.
The scheme, which is reportedly planned to be rolled out in stages between 2012 and 2020, has been described by Indian defence officials as similar in scope and objectives to infantry modernisation projects like the US Army's Future Force Warrior initiative.
F-INSAS can trace its roots back to 2007 and even before, however, there is still very little information available about the project. With little government communication on the initiative and widespread confusion about its progress, doubts have been raised as to whether F-INSAS is on track to meet its goals.
Royal United Services Institute (RUSI) military and intelligence research fellow Mark Phillips characterises the Indian Ministry of Defence as suffering from a "lack of expertise", leading to scattershot development and a lack of clear long-term goals for projects like modernisation schemes.
"The Indian Administrative Service is composed of generalists who have no functional expertise, which results in constant reinvention of the wheel and a lack of capacity to evaluate long-term issues like defence planning and military capabilities," he said. "This is despite the fact that civil servants maintain considerable control of financing. Bureaucrats focus on the process of decision-making instead of the outcome."
We picked through the tangle of F-INSAS data to compile everything we know about this troubled but potentially revolutionary R&D project and its current status.

*The Indian Army's F-INSAS goals*

The overarching goals of the F-INSAS programme, which took shape in 2007 after several years of planning, combine a host of soldier-mounted technologies with the aim of creating a new generation of Indian infantry with better communications, lethality, survivability and situational awareness.
The F-INSAS roadmap, laid out by Indian defence officials at the project's outset, states that the new system will be supplied to eight to ten infantry battalions (up to 10,000 soldiers) by 2015, with all 325 battalions fully upgraded by 2020.
"We have put in place an action plan to modernise the armed forces in all dimensions," said India's now former chief of army staff Joginder Jaswant Singh back in 2007.
"A project, code-named F-INSAS, has been taken up to train futuristic soldiers, equipped with latest weaponry, communication network and instant access to information on the battlefield. In my view, the next war will be won by the side that is adept at high technology with all-weather fighting capability."

*Innovative rifle development*

The cornerstone and first stage of the F-INSAS project is the development or procurement of a new standard-issue armament to replace the ageing INSAS (Indian small arms system) rifle.

This was developed by India's Armament Research and Development Establishment (ARDE) and introduced by the Ordnance Factory Board in the late 1990s.
This replacement has been plagued by usability problems, especially cold arrest issues in high altitude areas. As a result the Indian Army has been forced to import 100,000 AK-47 rifles in 1995, which have proved more reliable in extreme conditions.
_To replace the INSAS, the Indian Army wants to develop or acquire a new modular, multicalibre suite of weapons. The primary weapon is planned to be a rifle capable of firing 5.56mm and 7.62mm ammunition with a new 6.8mm under-development. This first stage alone will reportedly cost up to Rs250bn ($5bn)._
_As well as interchangeable barrels, the new rifle would also incorporate an under-barrel grenade launcher able to launch air-burst grenades, as well as thermal optics and a laser range finder. Other weapons proposed for the system include a close-quarter battle (CQB) carbine and a specialised sniper rifle._

*Hi-tech equipment and accessories*

In the later stages of the programme, the Indian Army intends to complement its new weapon platforms with a range of high-tech equipment for its infantry soldiers.
_This equipment includes a new helmet with mounted thermal sensors and night vision, as well as cameras and chemical and biological sensors. The helmet will have an integrated visor with a heads-up display (HUD) capable of outputting images with the equivalent space of two 17-inch computer screens.
Other proposed accessories include a full battle-suit with a bullet-proof and waterproof jacket, health sensors and even solar charging devices._
_This kind of personal energy generation could be used to power the soldier's HUD and sensor systems, as well as a wrist-mounted Palmtop GPS system that will be used to increase battlefield awareness and act as a networked messaging system between battalions and their commanders.
On top of all this, the army aims to reduce the overall weight carried by infantry soldiers by at least 50%._

*F-INSAS development: home or away?*

Despite the hugely ambitious nature of this cutting-edge programme, F-INSAS has seen little in the way of demonstrable progress since 2007. The host of armed forces modernisation programmes (many of which overlap in terms of objectives), combined with a lack of official clarification from government sources, has created a spaghetti junction of conflicting reports, even when simply looking at the initiative's first stage of weapon development.
One of the major talking points of F-INSAS's early stages was the government's desire to assign the development of the different aspects of the soldier systems to India's own expertise as much as possible, relying on domestic companies and public defence organisations like the Ordnance Factory Board and the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) rather than foreign defence contractors from the US or Europe.
"Indian industry has demonstrated its capabilities in the fields of information technology and other core sectors and the army expects it to achieve excellence in defence technology, too," said J.J. Singh's chief of army staff successor Deepak Kapoor in 2007.
_Indeed, picture evidence from military events seems to show that Indian companies like Tata Advanced Materials and Tata subsidiary Nelco are working on various parts of F-INSAS equipment and accessories, from night vision goggles and body armour to personal power packs._
_It should be noted, however, that no official confirmation of these contracts by either companies or the government has been published._

*Private sector excluded?*

Phillips believes the Indian Government's insistence on eschewing private sector involvement in defence procurement in favour of public organisations like DRDO is hampering its ability to get projects moving and remains a source of inefficiency and confusion.
"Government policies towards private sector participation in defence industry prevent the emergence of a vibrant alternative to state run enterprises," Phillips said.
"As a result, the Indian military is beholden to the government-run DRDO whose performance is a matter of debate and controversy. So although the military has large autonomy, it is nonetheless reliant on another organisation to execute its plans in the procurement area.
"In 2006, India's comptroller and auditor general, V N Kaul, said that 'Defence R&D is an area where accountability often takes shelter under the policy of self reliance, and indigenisation becomes a reason for delay...accountability of domestic R&D organisations needs to be re-emphasised to enable better assessment of return from investment. Sensitising of the defence services to the role of public audit is essential.'"

*F-INSAS weapon development*

Discovering the company or organisation that has been tasked or will be tasked with developing the F-INSAS programme's new weapons throws up roadblocks of its own, especially with new developments in 2011. _In September last year, it was reported that the Ordnance Factory Board's Rifle Factory Ishapore (RFI) had developed a new rifle that would be going into production for F-INSAS in January 2012._
_Rumours suggested the rifle was modular and incorporated advanced components, possibly including a computer chip. However, no subsequent announcement has been made concerning this rifle or RFI's claims of its imminent production._
_An announcement towards the end of 2011 seems to cast further doubt on the reported RFI rifle development, and indeed on whether the Indian Army's next-gen rifle will be developed in India at all._
_The Times of India and other Indian sources reported at the beginning of December 2011 that the Indian Government has put out global tenders for F-INSAS assault rifles and CQB carbines._
_The tender for a new carbine also conflicts confusingly with reports from May 2011 that DRDO had developed an Indian-made carbine called the Milap. This begs the question: if the Milap was not developed for F-INSAS, what was it developed for?_
In the case of the F-INSAS rifle, it is possible that the Indian Government will procure a large quantity of foreign-made advanced rifles (The Times of India estimated that the initial order would be for 66,000 rifles) along with a license for the Ordnance Factory Board to manufacture further models.
_But why is media speculation like this even necessary when official government reports should be providing reliable information? Phillips says that a fear of hostile media attention provides a possible explanation to government secrecy._
"Since the Bofors scandal and especially after the Tehelka sting operation, weapons procurement by the armed forces has attracted considerable media and political attention," he said.
"Increasing numbers of corruption investigations have paralysed decision-making as officials became increasingly fearful of getting embroiled in investigations and possible litigation. This could explain the lack of official information available. Corruption allegations and media attention in this vein could also explain why there is conflicting information about projects."
*Until the private sector or the Indian Government clarifies the details of any tenders or deals, observers around the world are left to simply speculate on the status of F-INSAS. The project could be floundering or on the verge of flourishing, but without more reliable and official information, it's impossible to know for sure.*

Future infantry: unravelling the Indian Army's F-INSAS programme - Army Technology


----------



## RPK

Press Information Bureau English Releases


*Army Helicopter across LOC*
An Army helicopter had strayed into Pakistan air space on 23rd October 2011 primarily due to navigational error. The helicopter landed in Pakistan and returned after refuelling following talks at the level of the Army authorities on both sides.

On return it was found that the GPS data of the helicopter had been erased. A departmental enquiry was conducted by HQ Northern Command on the incident and administrative action is being initiated against the concerned personnel. 

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to Dr. Kirit Premjibhai Solanki in Lok Sabha today. 

HH/NN/RK 
(Release ID :81664)


----------



## RPK

*alanches in Srinagar*
19 army personnel (05 Junior Commissioned Officers and 14 other Ranks) died in the avalanches that struck the Army Garrison at Sonamarg and Dawar on 22.2.2012. 

The Next of Kin are entitled to compensation such as liberalized family pension, death gratuity, Army Group Insurance Fund, ex-gratia etc., as per Government orders in vogue on the subject. 

Measures undertaken to reduce the risk due to avalanches are vacation of High Risk Areas (winter vacated posts) subject to operational requirement, periodic resiting of bunkers, dissemination of avalanches warning generation by Snow and Avalanche Study Establishment (SASE), promulgation of Standing Operating Procedures (SOPs) for operating in avalanche prone areas, training and adequate kitting of personnel deployed in these areas etc. 

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to Shri S.S Ramasubbu in Lok Sabha today. 

HH/NN/RK 
(Release ID :81629)


----------



## RPK

*Artillery Guns for Army*
Purchase of medium guns (155mm calibre) has suffered slippages in the past. However, the process for procurement of these guns is underway. The following modern artillery systems have been inducted in the recent past:

(i)	Pinaka Rocket System. 
(ii)	Smerch Rocket System. 
(iii)	BrahMos Missile System. 
(iv)	Upgradation of 130mm Guns system to 155mm/45 cal gun system. 

The operational preparedness of the Army continues to remain at the desired level. 

The Government proposes to induct the following artillery guns in future: 

(i)	155mm / 52 Calibre Towed Gun. 
(ii)	155mm / 52 Calibre Tracked (Self-Propelled) Gun. 
(iii)	155mm / 52 Calibre Wheeled (Self propelled) Gun. 
(iv)	155mm / 52 Calibre Mounted Gun System (MGS). 
(v) 155mm/39 Calibre Ultra Light Howitzer (ULH). 

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to Shrimati Usha Verma and others in Lok Sabha today. 

HH/NN/RK 
(Release ID :81640)


----------



## ejaz007

*India to Probe Army Chiefs Bribery Allegations*


NEW DELHI  Indias defense minister ordered federal investigators March 26 to investigate revelations by the countrys top military officer that he had been offered a $2.8 million bribe to clear a procurement deal.

The disclosure, made in a newspaper interview by Army Chief General V.K Singh, could further embarrass a government already tainted by a succession of high-profile corruption scandals.

Defense Minister A.K. Antony described the revelations as serious, and his ministry spokesman said the Central Bureau of Investigations had been ordered to conduct a full investigation.

In the interview published March 26, Singh told the Hindu newspaper that a lobbyist for an unnamed military equipment supplier had offered him the cash incentive to approve the purchase of 600 substandard vehicles.

One of these men had the gumption to walk up to me and tell me that if I cleared the tranche, he would give me 140 million rupees. He was offering a bribe to me, to the Army chief, Singh said.

He told me that people had taken money before me and they will take money after me, Singh said, adding that he had informed Antony of the incident at the time. It was not immediately clear when the bribe was offered, but some media reports suggested it was two years ago.

Singh said he had been shocked by the brazen offer.

The army chiefs insistence that he had informed Antony has left the defense minister facing questions as to why an investigation was not ordered before Singh said some 7,000 of the cited vehicles were already in use in the Army and had been sold over the years at exorbitant prices with no questions asked.

His allegations follow a very public spat between the general and the government over the timing of his retirement  a dispute the army chief took to the Supreme Court and lost.

The bribery disclosure stalled proceedings in both houses of parliament March 26, with opposition members insisting on an official inquiry.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs coalition government has been paralyzed by a series of corruption scandals, including the mis-selling of mobile phone licenses estimated to have cost the treasury up to $39 billion.


India to Probe Army Chief&#8217;s Bribery Allegations | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## angeldemon_007

Has anybody heard about FICV project ??? I mean by October 2010, 4 companies (LnT, Tata, Mahindra, OFB) were suppose to give the presentation and then 2 finalist were suppose to be selected but everything is so quite.

Same goes with HAL's IMRH (Indian Multi-Role Helicopter) program. Completely quite...

Don't forget DRDO-MBDA QRSAM Maetri. Has anybody heard about this ???


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> Same goes with HAL's IMRH (Indian Multi-Role Helicopter) program. Completely quite...
> 
> Don't forget DRDO-MBDA QRSAM Maetri. Has anybody heard about this ???



They were searching for a partner for IMRH, but then stopped the search I think. Maitri SAM as reported last month is still not cleared, there are issues / negotiations about ToT.


----------



## RPK

Malaysian Army chief with his Indian counterpart in New Delhi

Malaysian Army chief Gen Datuk Zulkifli Zainal Abidin (left) with his Indian counterpart Gen V K Singh in New Delhi on Monday, after a guard of honour to the former at the South Block in the Centra


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

India, Russia ink pact for tank ammunition




New Delhi: Against the backdrop of the Army chief highlighting critical shortage of shells for armoured regiments, a defence ministry report today said a contract was signed with Russia in 2010 for 16,000 rounds of ammunition for T-90 tanks.

In its annual report issued today, the defence ministry said a contract for procurement of 66,000 rounds of ammunition for 84 mm rocket launchers was signed in March last year with Swedish Saab.



&#8220;A contract for procurement of 16,000 rounds of FSAPDS ammunition for tank T-90was signed with Rosoboronexport, Russia in December 2010. It became effective in March, 2011, and the complete consignment is likely to be delivered by March, 2012,&#8221; the report said.

In a recent letter, Army chief General VK Singh had pointed out the poor state of defence preparedness saying tank regiments were short of ammunition and 97 percent of the Army Air Defence equipment was obsolete.

On the AAD, the defence ministry report said the contract for procuring Akash Missile Systems was signed last year and steps were being taken for upgrading Self-propelled Air Defence and Schilka air defence systems.


http://www.firstpost.com/india/india-russia-ink-pact-for-tank-ammunition-270594.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Video: Operation Desert Lark in Rajasthan - Rediff.com News

*Video: Operation Desert Lark in Rajasthan*


----------



## jack47

Do u guys think that a join confederation of the Indian, Russian, Pakistani and Chinese armies can surpass the western forces?


----------



## Abingdonboy

jack47 said:


> Do u guys think that a join confederation of the Indian, Russian, Pakistani and Chinese armies can surpass the western forces?



By Western you truly mean US as the rest of the "West" are significantly dependent on the US for military support. The symbiotic reltaionship the US has manged to develop for "Western" nations mean that to a very real extent these "allies" require US support to carry out any real sort of military action. And the fact is, today, no an Indian, Russian,Pakistani (have no idea why this nation is on the- a regional power at best with very limited power projection cabilities and very little resources for any kind of additional military action),Chinese joint miltary action could most likely NOT defeat the US. In terms of conventional (and unconventional) military power the US is simply unmatched. It spends more than the next 40+ nations combined on defence, its navy in tonnage is bigger than the next ten navies combined (bear in mind that more than 3/4 of the world's operational combat-ready ACCs are USN ACCs and bear in mind all USN carriers are SUPERCARRIERS- bigger and more advanced than any other ACC on the planet), its intelligence (HUMINT,SIGINT,TECHINT) capabilities are simply unmatched and the technology it deploys is simply years ahead of anyone else and boosted by incredibly well invested R&D projects.


But for a country that spends in excess of $1 TRILLION/year (what is declares it spends, what it _actually _spends is expected to be much more) you wouldn't expect a different result surely. You get what you pay for.


----------



## i am the knight

Live Fire Range Competition in India - Yudh Abhyas in HD - YouTube

Live Fire Range Competition in India ...Yudh Abhyas 2012...


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Already posted 3-5 times...just go through a couple pages back...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...indian-us-troops-set-thar-desert-fire-13.html

Visit this thread you will find all these videos and pics...

@ RPK 
You too should visit the above thread...nice collection of vids and pics on Yudh Abhyas 2012.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Army to buy new air defence system after General's letter



Army is planning to procure Air Defence Guns have a calibre of more than 30mm and is capable of engaging air targets 




Army has initiated the process of acquiring new gun systems to take on enemy aircraft and missiles, a month after its chief General VK Singh raised the issue of obsolescence of air defence systems in a letter to the Prime Minister.

"The Army is planning to procure Air Defence Guns have a calibre of more than 30mm and is capable of engaging air targets," Army officials said.


The process to acquire these guns has been initiated after General Singh in his letter to the Prime Minister that was leaked contended that 97% of the air defence guns were facing obsolescence.

They said the service has issued a global Request for Information in this regard recently listing its requirements.

The Army has specified that the gun should be capable of being transported by broad gauge rakes of the Railways.

The Army Air Defence has initiated several other tenders also for replacing its Russian-origin air defence systems.

For upgrading the capabilities of the Army Air Defence (AAD), the Defence Ministry recently said that it ahas signed contracts for procuring Akash Missile Systems and steps were being taken for upgrading Self-propelled Air Defence and Schilka air defence systems.

After the Army Chief pointed out these deficiencies to the government, Defence Minister AK Antony had held meetings to review the capital acquisitions of the force.

The Defence Ministry has also taken several steps to do away with the shortage of tank ammunition and has signed contracts with the Russian Rosobornoexport for supplying ammunition for the T-90 tanks.



Army to buy new air defence system after General's letter


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
I thought it was already planned. Skyranger was selected by it and Tata is the indian partner for this. All the three services were suppose to acquire this. I think General's letter must have expedited the process...






Does anybody has any idea about Maetri QRSAM (MBDA-DRDO) ?? Is this project cancelled in favor of Spyder SRSAM ?? If yes then when is the next order of Spyder SAM is going to be placed because what we have acquired yet is very less as compared to what is Indian requirement.

Also has Spyder SRSAM entered in Indian Army yet ??


----------



## Archie

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> I thought it was already planned. Skyranger was selected by it and Tata is the indian partner for this. All the three services were suppose to acquire this. I think General's letter must have expedited the process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody has any idea about Maetri QRSAM (MBDA-DRDO) ?? Is this project cancelled in favor of Spyder SRSAM ?? If yes then when is the next order of Spyder SAM is going to be placed because what we have acquired yet is very less as compared to what is Indian requirement.
> 
> Also has Spyder SRSAM entered in Indian Army yet ??


 

Maetri Project is yet to be initiated , though with the letter bomb , i think things will move fast
Like a few days ago Army recieved some 6000 Armour Piercing Ammunition Rounds for T-90S and another 10000 will be delivered by July , these should be enough to hold of any Pakistani adventure 
Government has also fast tracked the Purchase of 66000 more Armour Piercing Ammunition Rounds For T-90S/M 10000 Konkur M Anti Tank Missiles , with the contracted likely to be signed by 3rd quarter of this yr
This should partly offset the shortage of 50000 Tank Rounds and 20000 Anti Tank Missiles currently faced by IA

By the way Spyder SAM has only been inducted By IAF , and they operate 2 Sqds with 450 Missiles


----------



## Abingdonboy

Archie said:


> Maetri Project is yet to be initiated , though with the letter bomb , i think things will move fast
> Like a few days ago Army recieved some 6000 Armour Piercing Ammunition Rounds for T-90S and another 10000 will be delivered by July , these should be enough to hold of any Pakistani adventure
> Government has also fast tracked the Purchase of 66000 more Armour Piercing Ammunition Rounds For T-90S/M 10000 Konkur M Anti Tank Missiles , with the contracted likely to be signed by 3rd quarter of this yr
> This should partly offset the shortage of 50000 Tank Rounds and 20000 Anti Tank Missiles currently faced by IA
> 
> By the way Spyder SAM has only been inducted By IAF , and they operate 2 Sqds with 450 Missiles



Mate the deals for tank rounds of various types for IA was agreed in late 2010, deliveries are now beginning it is coincidental (or maybe not) this news comes out soon after "lettergate"- there is NO WAY the MoD/IA could select/test/sign for a deal of these scales and begin collection mere WEEKS after the fiasco, just NO WAY. But current pending deals on the desks of MoD are getting a rushed through- coming weeks/months are going to be VERY interesting!


----------



## Archie

Abingdonboy said:


> Mate the deals for tank rounds of various types for IA was agreed in late 2010, deliveries are now beginning it is coincidental (or maybe not) this news comes out soon after "lettergate"- there is NO WAY the MoD/IA could select/test/sign for a deal of these scales and begin collection mere WEEKS after the fiasco, just NO WAY. But current pending deals on the desks of MoD are getting a rushed through- coming weeks/months are going to be VERY interesting!



My guess is that MOD announced that they had indeed ordered 16000 Tank Rounds for T-90S/M in late 2010 , and had started receiving these since March 2012 , only to reduce the impact of the letter Bomb , and assure the public that te countries armory is not empty 
I mean we do have some 50000+ Rounds for T-72M1/T-55 and 4000 Rounds for Arjun MK1 , 8000 + 6000 Rounds for T-90S , So it doesnot mean our coffers are empty

But the present stockpile is below the minimum level of 100000 Rounds and way below the comfort level of 150000 Rounds


----------



## angeldemon_007

> By the way Spyder SAM has only been inducted By IAF , and they operate 2 Sqds with 450 Missiles


Defence Acquisition Council cleared the deal for IA in 2009 after the IAF deal what happened to it ??

Army acquires anti-aircraft missiles- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos



> *India&#8217;s Ministry of Defence has finally given the go-ahead for the army&#8217;s INR 40 billion (about $820 million) Quick-Reaction SAM program. These mobile missiles would protect Indian maneuver elements like armored columns and troop concentrations, as well as important areas and installations. The Army seeks to equip 3 regiments with this contract, which is over twice the size of the IAF&#8217;s 18 squadron purchase.*



India Buys Israeli &#8220;SPYDER&#8221; Mobile Air Defense System


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> Defence Acquisition Council cleared the deal for IA in 2009 after the IAF deal what happened to it ??
> 
> Army acquires anti-aircraft missiles- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos
> 
> 
> 
> India Buys Israeli &#8220;SPYDER&#8221; Mobile Air Defense System




As Archie said, only IAF bought Spyder SAM, IA evaluated it, but chose the MICA as the base for Maitri SAM. Recent reports said, IA and MBDA has some issues about ToT therefor IA would consider to buy a stopgap solution that includes the Spyder SAM system, but also MICA VL, which doesn't make much sence. I think that was only a try to put pressure on the Europeans to speed up negotiations.
As I often said, a typical example where MoD has failed to combine deals and developments, which would have speed up the modernisation and reduce the costs.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Javelin missile, R&D coop to feature in US-India talks


As New Delhi looks to translate its relationship with the US into badly needed high technology, the government is readying for meetings tomorrow with Americas key gatekeeper of military technology, the visiting assistant secretary of state for political military affairs, Andrew Shapiro.

High on New Delhis technology agenda is Washingtons reluctance to transfer military knowhow, of the kind needed for building the FGM-148 Javelin anti-tank missile in India. The Army wants the Javelin for its ground forces, to enable two-man infantry teams to fire $40,000 missiles at $10 million enemy tanks 2,500 metres away and destroy them 95 per cent of the time. The Javelin sale, potentially a billion-dollar (Rs 5,000 crore) contract for US companies, Raytheon and Lockheed Martin, has been blocked by Shapiros office, the department of political military affairs. The technology, it has been deemed, is too sensitive to transfer.

Shapiros 10-person team will be discussing this issue with Indias defence and foreign ministries (MoD and MEA), which regard overly-strict US licensing and export controls as key obstacles in operationalising, or obtaining tangible benefits from the growing strategic convergence between the US and India.

In clearing any transfer of high technology like the Javelin, Shapiros primary consideration is strategic: would technologically enabling India enhance long-term US strategic interests, without threatening Americas lead in military technology. Growing pressure from American senators and representatives complicates Shapiros decision-making. Fearing the declining US defence budget will cause job losses in their constituencies, American legislators are willing to back technology transfer to India, if that is what it takes to get orders from the worlds biggest buyer of foreign weaponry.

A likely example of this is the Global Hawk Block 30, a high-altitude, long-endurance (HALE) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), which flies 36-hour unmanned missions to watch over vast expanses of territory or water. After the latest US defence budget cuts, the US Air Force has cancelled orders for Global Hawks, 13 of which have already been built or are close to completion by Northrop Grumman. The politically influential company, aided by US Congressmen in whose constituencies the UAV is built, are pressuring the US government to find alternative buyers. There are 13 Block 30 Global Hawks almost ready, which will now be mothballed.

Savvy bargaining by India could get it the Block 30 Global Hawk and perhaps even the technologies that go into it, believes Manohar Thyagaraj, an expert on US-India military relations.

If India were to express interest, US Congressmen would mount pressure on Shapiro to share the technology. But India tends to engage only the US administration; it has put very little effort into building relationships on Capitol Hill. When Congress gets onto something, it acquires real momentum. New Delhi has not yet understood that engaging Congress is as important as engaging the administration, says Thyagaraj.

Indias key technology player, the Defence R&D Organisation (DRDO), has figured out the opportunity that lies in declining Western defence budgets. DRDO chief V K Saraswat declared during the Defexpo India 2012 defence exhibition on March 31, Global economic recession is leading to capacities and capabilities in the international market that we can exploit. So, it will be an era of US and European agencies coming and trying to work with us and we will exploit this.

Shapiros department of political military relations must okay all such joint ventures. US defence giant Raytheon is learnt to be keen on working with DRDO for developing technologies that can detect improvised explosive devices (IEDs), the roadside bombs that took a heavy toll of US lives in Iraq and Afghanistan, and that are now being used to deadly effect by Maoist insurgents in India. With US government funding, Raytheon has already developed a technology called SAVI (Seismic Accoustic Vibration Imaging), which uses acoustic reflections to detect buried IEDs. But budgetary cuts have dried up Raytheons funding, and it is looking towards India for partnership in developing SAVI into a deployable military system.

The DRDOs funding and scientific base is ideal for reviving such a project; and both sides would profit from selling the SAVI system to the Indian military and abroad. If India comes to the table with money, it would be well placed to negotiate access, says a top DRDO official.

The dialogue on Monday will be followed by a succession of others. The US-India-Japan trilateral is scheduled for April 22 in Tokyo, followed by the US-India Strategic Dialogue in Washington in May and the US-India Homeland Security dialogue in June.


Javelin missile, R&D coop to feature in US-India talks


----------



## holysaturn

some news from defexpo


*We Believe That We Have a Lot to Offer When We See The Level of Investment and Priorities of Indian MoD&#8217;
-Executive vice president, international affairs, Nexter Systems, Mike Duckworth *


Executive vice president, international affairs, Nexter Systems, Mike Duckworth 
________________________________________________ What is Nexter Systems&#8217; vision for the Indian market in the coming years? 

Nexter is a primary supplier to the French forces, notably for land systems. We cover a wide range of potential technologies ranging from artillery, armoured vehicles, weapon systems and ammunition. As a result, we believe that we have a lot to offer when we see the level of investment and priorities of the Indian ministry of defence (MoD). We feel that we can play a role in the defence opportunities that have great interest to us. Our approach is modest and respectful and I know that the company has worked very much with a perspective of Transfer of Technology (ToT). We believe that this is a model we can work with. Our business approach has changed significantly, where we are a thin layer system integrator and rely greatly on the competence and professionalism of the supply chain. We can transfer this model to India very easily.

What will be the specific areas of focus for Nexter in India?

The recent business successes we have had in India are modest but successes nonetheless. With regards the turret programme for Dhruv helicopter, for which we made the first deliveries in 2011, we were delighted to work with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). In the short term, we have an interest and stake in this sort of traditional programmes. In the medium term, we see opportunity in the artillery programme. If there is one thing Nexter is renowned for, it is competence in artillery in terms of the weapons and ammunition. We see the emphasis and priority that has been placed on the modernisation of the artillery capability in India and hence there is an opportunity. This was also why we announced our relationship with L&T pertaining to the Towed Gun Systems (TGS), Mounted Gun System (MGS) and Mk-46 130mm gun upgrade. In the long term, we look at some of the other aspects of our business and it is no accident that we brought along our 40mm Cased Telescoped Armament System &#8216;40 CTAS&#8217; which we call the T-40. We are in the process of developing it for the French Army for the future reconnaissance programmes and it has also been selected by the UK MoD for their two principal armoured combat vehicle programmes. Looking at the Indian Future Infantry Combat Vehicle (FICV) programme, we feel that we can make a contribution there. 

How has the partnership with L&T progressed? 

Our relationship with L&T has been developing over the last two years. We signed an agreement with L&T for the MGS following the Request for Information (RFI) a couple of years ago. When the Request for Proposal (RFP) for the TGS came out in the beginning of last year, we responded again with L&T. TGS system has been categorised as a &#8216;Buy and Make&#8217;, with the first 400 systems being based on the standard product. I would like to stress, however, that we have already started on a high level of indigenisation on the product for the requirement for the first 400 systems. So everything associated on the base chassis of the Trajan is being done by L&T. While we remain responsible for the technical performance, L&T&#8217;s contribution is very important for the first 400. After that, of course, the programme will progress into full production of the remaining 1,400 systems. It is nice to have had the formal RFP and it has given us a very real opportunity to really work with L&T. We have engineering teams co-located here in India and in France. The opportunity for the trials and evaluation are planned to take place at the end of this year and we are waiting for a formal confirmation from the Indian MoD on this. 

*&#8216;If We are Chosen to Offer any of our Products, We Are Ready to Build it Locally in India&#8217;
-Chief Executive Officer, Renault Trucks, Gérard Amiel 
*

Chief Executive Officer, Renault Trucks, Gérard Amiel 
______________________________________________________ How do you view the Indian market for Renault trucks? 

We are originally a French defence company. We specialise in vehicle production and our main customer is the French Army. We are increasing our presence outside France. Currently, we have our presence in South America, Africa, Middle East and Asia and our target is to increase our size of the exports. We have already sold some vehicles in countries like Indonesia, and Malaysia. As far as the Indian market is concerned, recently we have sold some parts of truck named Sherpa Lite. We aim to increase the size and the number of different customers in France and also in India.

Have you offered these trucks to any of the Indian armed forces?
We will be part of their tenders soon. Currently, we are adapting the vehicles to meet the specific qualities that the customer demands. We will be able to customise the trucks and be closer to the qualitative requirements of the Indian Army. 

What variants of your trucks are you offering to the Indian Army? 

We have offered different variants of Sherpa Lite to the Indian Army. This 4x4 tactical and light armoured vehicle provides best mobility to the troops. With the gross vehicle weight close to 10 ton, we have provided different options ranging from four-seat and 1.5 ton payload version to a two plus 10 seats with a higher payload. 

How would you like to position yourself in the Indian market? 

Our aim is to adapt to the different conditions and increase our size considerably. Once we do that, we will look at the possibility of building them locally through transfer of technology. We are working towards that goal. These are still early days and the Indian market is vast. We are just about beginning to learn about the requirements here. I think this is going to be a nice adventure. We were here during DefExpo 2010, we are here now and we will come back later as well.

Given that there are established Indian and foreign manufacturers in this sector already, how do you see the competition for Renault trucks? 

I think the competition is the same all around the world. We have several competitors in every country, from the US to Europe. It will be the same in the Indian market. However, if we have a product which can be customised to meet the specific needs of the customer, it will give us an edge. As I said previously, we are not a local manufacturer at this point of time but if we are chosen to offer any of our products, we are ready to build it locally in India and work with any partners in this market. 

Do you have any joint ventures in India? 

Our motor company has a joint venture in India which is growing. Renault group also has some JVs in Asia for the utility vehicle manufacturing. There is a possibility that we put the same organisation into the defence sector. 

Are you in talks with the ministry of home affairs to offer your products? 

We are aware of the requirements at the ministry of home affairs for the paramilitary forces and we are open to offer our products that would fit their needs soon. 



*Futuristic Programmes
Indian defence industry heading for a paradigmatic shift in indigenisation.
M.V. Kotwal*
_______________________________________________ By Pravin Sawhney
M.V. Kotwal is one of the most eminent persons in the private sector focussed on building India&#8217;s defence industrial base. He is the member of board and president, Heavy Engineering, Larsen & Toubro and was a member of the Kelkar Committee that submitted its exhaustive report on strengthening the nation&#8217;s defence industry with optimal participation from the private sector industry to the government in April 2005. FORCE had met him two years ago however, on the eve of DefExpo-2012, had another opportunity to interact with him recently.

FORCE asked him how India could realise its objective of reaching 70 per cent indigenisation from the present 30 per cent as desired by defence minister, A.K. Antony. His response was simple: &#8220;The structural anomaly with respect to department of defence production needs to be corrected to make it responsible for India&#8217;s defence industry and not defence public sector undertakings (DPSUs) alone.&#8221; Once this is put in place, the &#8220;ownership syndrome the department is entangled with, will take a back-seat in the national interest and everything else will fall into place.&#8221; It will address the private sector&#8217;s long pending demand for level playing field; generate a healthy mix of collaboration and competition between the two; pave way for value based partnerships; pave way for joint ventures with Global companies serious in creating India as their new global destination; and create indigenous alternatives for indigenising India&#8217;s defence industry. This of course, will not be an easy task.This will require a change in 

mind-set, redefining trust to appreciate and harness the enormous underutilised capacities and capabilities in the private sector, and to devise better management in the public sector. 

Kotwal, however, is an optimist. He drew attention to the &#8216;Make&#8217; category where two programmes, the Future Infantry Combat Vehicle (FICV) and the Tactical Communication System (TCS) for which system development is open to both the public and private sector companies. &#8220;Earlier such a programme would have gone to the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) for development and to defence public sector for production,&#8221; he says. Explaining, he adds that among the interested parties the government of India (GOI) has shortlisted few to do detailed evaluations, allowed them to select outside partners for technology, and offer their final proposals. Two top-rated companies would be down selected, and funded to the extent of 80 per cent by the GOI, to develop prototypes for user approval, which will eventually lead to the induction and series production of assured minimum numbers. 
This procedure is a marked improvement over, for example, the army&#8217;s Pinaka multi-barrel rocket launcher initiated about 15 years ago. The basic research was done by DRDO, and two companies, L&T and Tata were selected to make prototypes and part funded by DRDO while sizeable resources were put in by the partners during development - trial &#8211; induction phases out of their own resources for artillery&#8217;s approval. Pinaka systems developed by L&T as well as Tatas were eventually accepted, and today, L&T produces these at its state-of-the-art Talegaon manufacturing complex. Says Kotwal, &#8220;We have ambitions and wherewithal to develop complete platforms for the army. We have the capability and desire to participate in the production of guns and howitzers. We are already building multiple bridges for the army and a range of naval weapon systems and engineering systems.&#8221;





L&T&#8217;s focus, according to Kotwal, is on total system development. This requires a host of capabilities including design, engineering, manufacturing, and systems integration. &#8220;It is not possible to make a full system by manufacturing parts of it,&#8221; he says. When asked that notwithstanding L&T&#8217;s experience with Indian Navy&#8217;s nuclear-powered submarine Arihant, it is being said that L&T cannot handle the P-75I (the second line of conventional submarines) programme as the two vessels are vastly different, Kotwal is emphatic that L&T&#8217;s capacity and capability to handle P-75I are outstanding; none in the public and private sector have the range and depth in capability and track record to match it. 

&#8220;Manufacturing a submarine is far more complex than a warship. Moreover, manufacturing the large hull of Arihant was a class apart from any conventional submarine,&#8221; he says. L&T has a virtual reality centre that was created for Arihant. Today, it can make 3D CAD design, put in the user to be part of the virtual world to evaluate and comment on it well before being it is built, and as a result L&T can do state-of-art modular construction to gain speed and efficiency throughout the construction phase. &#8220;We have developed the capability for detailed design from the concept design. This is a very important capability,&#8221; he stresses. &#8220;We are neutral as far as technology is concerned and so are the processes we follow. Our position is that whichever submarine the navy decides to induct, we are fully capable of creating our value additions and manufacturing it. We don&#8217;t depend upon any particular tie-up for our manufacturing capability. We have established Jigs &#8211; fixtures and done production engineering required for attaining very close tolerances needed for nuclear submarines,&#8221; he says. However, he concedes that he has not heard from the GOI about L&T&#8217;s participation in the second submarine line. Moreover, both the P-15B (destroyers) and P-17A (frigates) are slated to go to MDL. The silver lining is the LPD programme, where according to Kotwal, the MoD plans to allow two vessels each will be made in the public and private sector. Overall, as far as navy is concerned, there has been little change in GOI policy. &#8220;The process of nominating a shipyard continues after a decade of opening of the sector to Private Sector participation&#8221; he says. 

This remark led to the issue of DPP-2011. Like DPP-2009, the present one has been a small step forward, but not enough, Kotwal says. According to DPP-2009, the RFP which earlier used to go to the global vendors alone can now be participated by key players in the Indian private industry as well. &#8220;This means that we can offer the large range of technology that we have developed ourselves. It also means that we can offer cost-effective solutions by harnessing foreign partner&#8217;s technology, if that makes sense. We can offer these combined with guaranteed life-time support to our Indian costumers. We have been saying this for a long time that whereas there are significant capabilities in the public sector, certain technologies have been developed in the key private industry which needs to be utilised fully,&#8221; he says, adding that, &#8220;DPP-2011 has settled the foreign exchange variations. In a level playing decision, both the public and private sector will now have to make-up for the variations from within their own resources.&#8221; However, the bigger issues still remain. For example, &#8220;In the &#8216;Make&#8217; category, it may not be enough to shortlist a set of companies for a particular programme. The need is to lay down the transparent process and set of well debated criteria for selecting a company for a particular project based upon its
capabilities. When we talk of building a whole weapon system, we are talking of force multipliers. There we should not be looking at the low-cost (L1) option. Instead, the focus should be on the best substance or value multipliers that can be made available which will go a long way in strengthening the armed forces with a surprise element for the enemy. All this should go in the selection of the company and I am sure the government will look into this matter,&#8221; he says. Kotwal is suggesting is that the GOI, instead of its positive action on a case to case basis, as in the FICV and TCS programmes, should make this the rule and trust the Indian Industry with futuristic programs.

On the joint venture (JV) between L&T and EADS DS (now Cassidian), which was the first of its kind, the GOI, after years, has finally given its approval and the defence production licenses are about to be received. &#8220;We are now at the registration stage after which work between the partners will start.&#8221; He says. In this JV, L&T will have a 74 per cent stake where the focus will be on avionics and defence electronics. &#8220;As far as we are concerned, a JV is a long term programme which is not for a specific product or for a single country. Both partner companies in a JV should have something to gain in global business. We will be part of the EADS global supply chain.&#8221;

Pinaka being manufactured at Talegoen plant
__________________________________________________ So, briefly, what are L&T&#8217;s priorities in the defence sector? &#8220;We have developed capabilities primarily through partnership with the DRDO; making prototypes for rocket-launchers, torpedo launchers, fire control systems and so on. Today, we have a wide range of capabilities covering all the three services. Having said this, we have done maximum work for the navy where we have been involved from weapon systems to the nuclear-powered submarine. The &#8220;platform technologies&#8221; that we have created cover the requirement for the army and the air force as well. Our aerospace capabilities began with ISRO with the satellite launch vehicles; we were also involved in Mission Chandrayaan.&#8221; 

Dwelling upon aerospace, Kotwal says that besides working with ISRO, L&T has also made missiles and weapon subsystems. &#8220;In BrahMos, we are involved in composite materials, fire control system and launch systems, which are being manufactured in our Baroda
and Talegaon facilities. Then, we are also there is aviation. We are working with HAL and have contributed to the LCA and the ALH. The LCA wing assembly is being done at out Coimbatore facility, where we have a precision manufacturing and precision machining plant. So, when you ask about my priorities for the Indian defence services, we would like to get involved in building of ships, submarines, guns and vehicles. Regarding vehicles, we would not want to manufacture them but be involved in their adaptation for certain requirements. Regarding aircraft, as we have a new composite facility, we have been supplying components,&#8221; he says.Talking about L&T involvement with DRDO, he said that they were involved in a number of Technology demonstrator as well as mission mode projects. According to him, &#8220;if a product is being developed in India, of a kind which does not exist anywhere in the world, then the DRDO does the real development exercise to create that class of systems. Once the development is through, DRDO chooses a production partner, invariably either a DPSU / OF or the development partner for the prototype. That is how we have got involved in a number of technologies, products and productionised them. When it comes to the procurement of a Platform like ships or submarines, India follows the route of identifying a technology provider; nominate a DPSU for ToT and then the DPSU tenders out work to large number of private sector companies for parts and subsystems without long term committment. Here the question is, does that particular DPSU have the capacity to absorb that technology completely. This brings to bear that particular DPSUs core engineering skills and design. After all, you can never make a full system by manufacturing parts of it.&#8221;

Taking it further, he says, &#8220;When we got involved in the full systems design through the DRDO, for example, in the 

Dhanush project (vertical-launch, ship-borne missile), we sat down with the DRDO team to work out how exactly this system should be conceptualised and developed. After that, we developed simulators to simulate ship conditions and made a dummy missile, which was put on the simulator to see that everything works fine. After that, the whole thing was put on the ship and it was a great success. This implied more than detailed designing and engineering. This involved concept development technology development and execution. This helped us create the base. Today, we have a well-trained and talented team of people who are very innovative with IT tools. We use design software, like CATIA, Virtual reality, very liberally. Of course, we have a domain group of people who have retired from the navy earlier and so on.&#8221;

FORCFORCE&#8217;s brief interaction with Kotwal could not have ended without talking about the MMRCA. He is hopeful that a contract will finally be signed soon. The important thing, he says, is that &#8220;the offsets, which are 50 per cent of the value, should not get diluted.&#8221; There is enough capability in the country to absorb such large direct offsets, were his concluding remarks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Youngsters with tattoos barred from Indian Army


Youngsters with tattoos on their body will not be eligible for recruitment in the Indian Army.

Speaking to reporters here, Colonel Vijay Sawant, Director of Recruitment Cell, Army Cantonment, Kota said the army recruitment rule, enforced since December 2011, disqualifies youngsters with tattoos on the body on medical ground.

The youths with tattoos may have been infected with AIDS/HIV or Hepatitis?"B virus as needles are used in the process, he said while announcing that the recruitment process would start from May 19 to 27 at Bundi district headquarter.

He noted that in many instances non-hygienic needles are used for making tattoo by untrained artisans.

Candidates from nine districts of Rajasthan ?" Jhalawar, Baran, Pratapgarh, Bundi, Kota, Chittorgarh, Ajamer, Bhilwara and Rajsmand can apply for qualifying competitive events for the posts of general solider, solider nursing, solider technician and solider clerk.

"Candidates with tattoo depiction on the body shall be considered disqualified on medical ground," he said.


Youngsters with tattoos barred from Indian Army - India - DNA


----------



## angeldemon_007

_An soldier during a drill at Annandale ground in Shimla on Monday. There is controversy about possession of this ground between army and Himachal Pradesh Cricket Association (HPCA)._






_An army personnel provides cover as a chopper takes off during a drill at Annandale ground in Shimla._







_Indian Army personell participate in a mock drill at the Annandale ground in Shimla on April 16, 2012._

*Does anybody knows about this ??*







_Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister of India, Dr. V.K. Saraswat checks out the Cannon Launched Guided Missile [Projectile] currently under development at the DRDO_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bad assery of IA/RR on show:

5 Lashkar militants killed-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Shifting of Territorial Army Battalion*
The Key Location Plan (KLP) of 122 Infantry Battalions (Territorial Army) MADRAS was changed from Kannur to Calicut in 2009 due to the proposed expansion of DSC Centre at Kannur. However, at present the infrastructure to accommodate the unit at Calicut is inadequate. The physical relocation will be ordered only once the requisite accommodation and infrastructure is created at Calicut. This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to Shri K.P. Dhanapalan in Lok Sabha today. 

PK/NN &#8195; 
(Release ID :82778)

*Ammunition for Small Weapons*
Qty. 37,194 of the ammunition for small arms valued at Rs.5.46 crores were imported from Bulgaria during the last three years. 85% of ammunition for small weapons is indigenously manufactured by the Ordnance Factory Board {OFB}. The OFB does not face any difficulty in indigenization of ammunition for small weapons, for its product range. 

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to Shri Ananth Kumar in Lok Sabha today. 

PK/NN 
(Release ID :82786)


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Army Chief witnesses 'Shoor Veer' exercise 


Army Chief General V K Singh today reviewed the conduct of the ongoing exercise 'Shoor Veer' in Rajasthan's Hanumangarh district and nearby areas.

The Army Chief was received by Lieutenant General Gyan Bhushan, General Oficer Commanding-in-Chief (Army Commander), of South Western Command), in the exercise area.

The COAS was briefed on the training aspects, new concepts of warfare being tried and the conduct of the exercise by Lieutenant General Ashok Singh, General Officer Commanding 1 Corps, and Lt. Gen Sanjeev Anand, General Officer Commanding 'Chetak Corps'.

The Army Chief witnessed the exercise that entails the launch of theatre offensive by Sapta Shakti Command spearheaded by 1 Corps and Chetak Corps.

The exercise displayed synergy of Army and Air Force in launching air-land battle and the capability to orchestrate battle in network centric environment with integration of reconnaissance, surveillance and electronic warfare and communication assets to provide real time battle and situational awareness of commanders, according to an official release.


Army Chief witnesses 'Shoor Veer' exercise | Business Standard

Students develop robots for commandos



In order to help commandos tackling a hostage like situation, a group of students from the Gates Institute of Technology in&#8200;Anatapur has now developed a remote-operated Robotic Command system which can easily penetrate into a building and can give the inside view of a building in critical situations.

The budding scientists involved with the mission completed the project with financial aid from none other than the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). The DRDO contributed the team Rs 6 lakh for completing the challenging project.

The team of young students who toiled hard to give final shape to their aspirations included P Bharath,Vinay Kumar Dasagranthi, G Ramesh Babu, G Harish Kumar Reddy and V Sai Rahul who got the chance to present the prototype in front of 280 top scientists such as Dr V K Saraswath, Scientific adviser to defence minister, Missile Putri' Tessy Thomas and Agni 5 team members at a programme organised by the local chapter of Aeronautical Society of India. We are also invited to the Aerospace meet which is going to held in New Delhi. The defense minister will attend the meet, said team member Vinay Kumar.

Explaining the working of the project, the team leader Gandhi said the prototype is fitted with high resolution video cameras and can sneak into any premises, capture videos and can instantly relay the same to the devises strapped to the wrists of commandos. The robotic command system, thus will help the commandos make a quick decision and launch a counter attack with an absolute idea of the number of fire arms and terrorists hiding inside a building, Gandhi added. The project, which is expected to be completed by the end of 2013, could also be operated by android phones.



Students develop robots for commandos


----------



## hankau62

Check the 155mm Bofors gun demonstration by Indian army. They fire 3 rounds. 

155mm Field Howitzer 77B: The Bofors Gun - YouTube


Hops of the soldiers make it more interesting (funny) to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

KXIP support Indian Army&#8217;s initiative Sadhbavna 


New Delhi: Kings XI Punjab provided an opportunity to school children from Kashmir to witness the IPL match on 5th May at PCA stadium, Mohali.



As a part of Sadhbavna initiative being undertaken by the Indian Army, these school children currently on a regional education tour also had a unique opportunity to meet their favourite players from Kings XI Punjab - the IPL team representing even their state of Jammu and Kashmir.





Speaking on the occasion Col. Arvinder Singh, COO, Kings XI Punjab, said "We are happy to provide this opportunity to these children who otherwise are unable to experience such events. Our players are also extremely delighted to be able to interact with these children during a one-on-one session with them.&#8221;


KXIP support Indian Army


----------



## Frank Martin

Army practices manoeuvres under war-like conditions. Various formations of the Rising Star Corps, involving about 20,000 soldiers and state-of-the-art weapons systems, have been practicing manoeuvres under war-like conditions as part of the summer training camp of Western Army Command that began last month in central Punjab and J&K. The war exercise, which validates operational effectiveness of army formations, has entered the culmination phase.


----------



## sancho

Interesting discussion about the M777 and other new recent procurements:

India's first artillery guns in 26 years


----------



## RPK

Sensitive Command of Army
The Army`s information technology system is based on a robust and secure system. The Command and Information Decision Support System (CIDSS) is an isolated airgapped system with adequate safeguards to isolate it from the threat of hacking. All vulnerabilities are assessed and addressed periodically.

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A K Antony in a written reply to Shri R. Thamaraiselvan in Lok Sabha today.

PK/NN 
(Release ID :83725)

Procurement Proposals of Army
Proposals for procurement of equipment for the Armed Forces pass through various stages in accordance with the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) like the Acceptance of Necessity (AoN) stage, Technical Evaluation Committee (TEC), General Staff (GS) Evaluation and Contract Negotiation Committee (CNC) before they are approved by the competent financial authority.

A total of 44 Army contracts have been concluded by the Government in the last three years and 13 proposals are at different stages of finalization. 

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri AK Antony in a written reply to KumariSarojPandey in Lok Sabha today. 

PK/NN 
(Release ID :83715)

Production of ATGM and Rocket Systems
There has been no drastic reduction in the production of Anti-Tanks Guided Missile (ATGM) as reported recently. However, there has been a slight drop in production during the previous year due to difficulties in indigenization of some explosives.

There are no lacunae in the Pinaka and Search Rocket systems as reported recently. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr MM PallamRajuin a written reply to ShrimatiBotchaJhanshi Lakshmi and Shri NamaNageswaraRao in Lok Sabha today. 

PK/NN 
(Release ID :83717)


----------



## ptltejas

not Indian but Russian iskander missile video awesome


----------



## sudhir007

Tibetan woman detained for taking pics of Indian Army camps | idrw.org

Indo Tibetan Border Police (ITBP) has detained a Tibetan woman trader for allegedly taking photographs of Indian Army camps at Nathula area of Sikkim yesterday. The woman was from Tibetan Autonomous Region.

Deputy Inspector General of ITBP Amit Prasad today said she was subsequently handed over to Sikkim police and then pushed back to Tibet after confiscating her mobile phone with which she had taken the photos.

East district superintendent of police Mandeep Singh Tuli confirming the incident said the woman was pushed back at around 1 pm yesterday and the mobile phone was handed over to the state police.

Tibetan woman?s motive behind taking the photographs could not be ascertained, he said adding the mobile phone would be examined and an inquiry report submitted to the government, district collector and other agencies entrusted with duties on border trade. ?Once we receive the mobile phone we will examine and submit reports for further action for cancellation of her border trade pass and other necessary action through the Ministry of Commerce and Industries and External Affairs,? the SP said.


----------



## sancho

Remember this?








Mahindras proposal for IAs *F*uturistic *I*nfantry *C*ombat *V*ehicles competition, that they based on their JVs with BAE and Rafael. And here are some real pics of the possible systems that we might get from Rafael, shown at the current Eurosatory show in Paris:



















Related infos:



> *Israeli Company Rafaels presents for the first time its new Samson Mk2 remote weapon turret*
> 
> At Eurosatory 2012, the Israeli Company Rafael presents for the first time a new modernized version of it Samson RWS remote weapon system, the Samson RWS Mk2. The new SAMSON Mk2 is a 30mm Weapon RWS designed for use on any modern light-armoured, high-mobility fighting vehicle, new or upgraded, without modifications...



Israeli Company Rafaels presents for the first time its new Samson Mk2 remote weapon turret 1306128*-*Army Recognition




> *World Debut for the Trophy Light*
> 
> The second generation Trophy system is designed for medium weight vehicles. It is seen here on a Piranha 3 vehicle which has also been installed with the new 30mm remotely operated turret.



World Debut for the Trophy Light | Defense Update



And some older pics of the BAE SEP vehicles, that would be the base for Mahindras FICV:







Also available as 6x6 or 8x8:







Great chance for IA to replace 1000s of older BMP and other IFVs with a modern and capable plattform!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ wll that's the point in the F-ICV!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ wll that's the point in the F-ICV!



Of course, but I meant 1000s of these BAE SEPs with the best of Rafaels systems (Samson turret, Trophy defence system, maybe Spike N-LOS ATGM launchers) produced by Mahindra.  Thinking about it alone is awesome!!!


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Surprising fact(for me atleast):Indian Army operates more than 60000 Stallions!
with 95% operational availability!



> over 60,000 Stallions, to the Indian Army. A name that has designed a vehicle that is reliable in temperatures ranging from -35 degrees Celsius to +55 degrees Celsius, altitudes from sea level to 5500m and terrains from desert sands to snow and ice. Ashok Leyland, the name that thousands of soldiers in the Indian Army trust in.





> The Kargil Conflict in 1999 between India and Pakistan, also referred to as Operation Vijay (Victory in Hindi), is one of the most recent examples of high altitude warfare in mountainous terrain that posed significant logistical problems for the combating sides. *The Stallion, which forms the bulk of the Indian Armys logistical vehicles, proved its reliability and serviceability with 95% operational availability during the operation*. Some of the treacherous paths, convoys of Stallions carrying troops and supplies had to pass through, included the Zoji Pass, at an elevation of 3,528 metres.


A Baptism by Fire | Ashok Leyland Defence


----------



## kaykay

what guns are those????...this pic is from defence expo 2012.....will they be made by tata...as there was written like tatas future soldier products???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
They are not showing the gun, they are showing the sights...the guns are dummy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> They are not showing the gun, they are showing the sights...the guns are dummy



well thanks....but are they gonna make that or what????...coz never heard any such project...any info???


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
they already made the sight and there are no plans for the gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laltaputu

Best of the special forces commandos

NDTV News


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## arp2041

*DRDO in the process of developing robotic soldiers*

DRDO is in the process of developing robotic soldiers, which would take a final shape soon, a top official said here today. 

These soldiers are capable of sensing and clearing mines, which would benefit and help all forces and works are going on in Bangalore and Pune units, V K Saraswat, Director General, Defence Research and Development Organisation,told reporters. 

DRDO was also building a robot mule to carry heavy luggage upto 400 KG to high altitudes and more details would be available by the year end. 

Since soldiers develop many physical problems,the organisation has now started working on high altitudes and carrying out research on how to mitigate these problems, he said. "We are also developing medicine for them and also working on high altitude agriculture.". 

On export of Brahmos missile, Saraswat, here to inaugurate the transit facility at Bharathiar University-DRDO Centre for Life Science, said there was huge demand for the missile from other countries, including Indonesia and Malaysia. However, there was no proposal to export now, as there was need to produce them to meet India's demands,he said. 

DRDO was looking for one more production centre for the missiles, which at present were being produced at Hyderabad and Thiruvanthapuram, he said. 

"First time, we are now producing complex missiles in large numbers.Akash is in the production stage and a few companies like Bharat Electronics Ltd are manufacturing it. This is a very good sign. We have achieved 80 per cent self-sufficiency in missiles," Saraswat said. 

It was also a good sign that about 400 industries were involved, by contributing components for the missiles. 

"We are improving our self-reliance,and in self-reliance index we have reached about 55 per cent in the past 10 years." 

Saraswat, also Chief Scientific Adviser to the Defence minister, declined to comment on the Adarsh Scam, particularly on Bombay High Court asking the Defence ministry to contest the Maharashtra Government's claim that CBI has no jurisdiction to investigate it."I do not want to express any views on that.I am not related to it," he said.

DRDO in the process of developing robotic soldiers - The Times of India


----------



## black_jack

post this news in appropriate thread 

Two militants killed in encounter in Handwara - Hindustan Times


----------



## black_jack

Bad News 

Indian UN peacekeeper killed in Congo fighting

Indian UN peacekeeper killed in Congo fighting - The Times of India


R.I.P.


----------



## kurup

black_jack said:


> Bad News
> 
> Indian UN peacekeeper killed in Congo fighting
> 
> Indian UN peacekeeper killed in Congo fighting - The Times of India
> 
> 
> R.I.P.



Sad News .......RIP .......


----------



## black_jack

Indian Army Chief to visit Nepal

Kathmandu: Indian Army Chief Gen Bikram Singh will embark on a five-day visit to Nepal on July 10 to step up bilateral military cooperation.

Indian Army Chief to visit Nepal
During the visit Singh will call on President Ram Baran Yadav and Prime Minister Baburam Bhattarai. He will also hold bilateral talks with his Nepalese counterpart Gen Chhatra Man Singh Gurung, Nepal Army said in a statement on Sunday.

The president will confer on him honorary army general's title at a special function in Rastrapati Bhawan.

Indian Army Chief to visit Nepal
Singh will visit Birendra Peace Works Training Centre at Panchkhal in Kavre district in the east of Kathmandu and also inspect Nepal Army's high altitude army training centre at Mustang district near Tibet border in western Nepal.

The Indian army chief will also pay a visit to Lumbini, the famous Buddhist pilgrimage and birth place of Lord Buddha in western Nepal.

He will also inspect the pension camp of Indian ex-servicemen in Pokhara and address Nepal Army's officers at a function at Military Command and Staff College at Shivapuri before wrapping up the visit.

Singh's predecessor Gen VK Singh had visited Nepal in April.

PTI 

Indian Army Chief to visit Nepal


----------



## keerthan

How's arjun mk2 performing in trials any news updates.
When will the results will be released..........??


----------



## arp2041

*Corruption cases in force won&#8217;t be hushed up: Army Chief*

Army Chief General Bikram Singh, who took over as the 25th Chief of Army Staff in the backdrop of insinuations rife about him going slow against the rot within the force, made it amply clear that no corruption cases will be hushed up during his tenure. 

In his public statements coming after nearly a month of taking over the reins of the 1.13 million-strong Indian Army, the General said that even though during his tenure officers will not be kept under extreme scrutiny, any case of corruption will be dealt with a strong hand.

&#8220;I assure the nation through you that no corrupt element will be tolerated in the system and guilty will be brought to the book. We will proceed against such elements according to rule book and the cases will be taken to the logical end,&#8221; General Bikram Singh said during an informal interaction with media persons.

In his month-long tenure alone quite a few high-ranking officers have been under the scanner for corruption related cases. Investigations were presently on against one Lieutenant General, one Major General, two Brigadiers and two Colonels. Along with this, the Commandant of the prestigious National Defence Academy (NDA) was also shunted out after his Staff Officer &#8211; a Colonel rank officer was arrested in the cash for job scam.

After taking a month&#8217;s time to take stock of the affairs of the Indian Army, in the wake of a slew of controversies involving the force, the General has outlined his vision for the remaining next 23 months of his tenure. General Singh has given strict instructions to all the men in uniform to adhere to the ethos of the Olive Green as the flouters will not be spared due to the fear of embarrassment.

With the previous chief General (retired) VK Singh focusing more on &#8220;transformation&#8221; of the force, the incumbent has made it clear that the focus will be on &#8220;modernization&#8221; and &#8220;transformation&#8221; will be a sub-set of it. &#8220;Modernisation is a broader topic. We have taken stock of the &#8216;hollowness&#8217; in the military preparedness and we are working towards resolving it,&#8221; General Singh added.

General Singh has the challenge of plugging the gaping holes in the military preparation of the Army &#8211; the army aviation, artillery and ammunition &#8211; are all in the dire need of modernization. Under his leadership the Army has got a sympathetic view of its demand for a &#8216;mini air force&#8217; operating combat helicopters and fixed wing aircraft, despite a vocal opposition from the Indian Air Force (IAF). Following the final approval, the force will be inducting its first squadron of attack helicopters.

defence eXpress: Corruption cases in force won&#8217;t be hushed up: Army Chief


----------



## holysaturn

*Were working with the US government, to release Patriot Missile systems to India
Director, Business Development, Integrated Air and Missile Defence, Raytheon, David Hartman * 


Director, Business Development, Integrated Air and Missile Defence, Raytheon, David Hartman 
________________________________ What is your primary focus in the Indian market? 
My primary focus is the integrated air and missile defence (IAMD), air defence weapons and missile defence (the larger systems the US is planning to deploy in various locations); ballistic missile defence (BMD) systems and ground-based midcourse defence (GMD) systems. The difference here is that this time we have joined with our partners from Raytheon missile systems and they talked about their capabilities to excel at missile defence against higher weapons with very long range. All this in the context of the integrated air and missile defence we have presented in Defexpo.

We were using the notion that no single system does it all. Thats why you need an integrated and a layered system. You have to go from very short range-
helicopters and UAVs as potential threats to worrying about long range ballistic missiles. Again it is the integration across the whole battle space which is very important and that is what we are talking about.

We also focus on the challenges in establishing the IAMD as it is not an easy proposition in order to accomplish that integration. So you start to think about what your doctrine is and how you employ your systems with presented ideas like mass mobility, and integration. But then you also have to be able to develop the concept of operations and how will you take these capabilities and employ them into the defence design based on the needs.

How did you implement such integrated defence systems in the US market? 
We were talking about it for a long time and we are working to include Raytheons command and control systems. IAMD somewhat comes down to such command and control. There is a US programme called IBCS (integrated battle command systems) in which all the sensors and the construct will be pulled-in and managed from the command and control system. But that is an engineering challenge, a technical challenge. There is a lot of work to be done in that area. 

How are the Indian programmes advancing for you? 
We see very promising and good opportunities here. Several requests for information (RFIs) have been issued for different ranges and classes of weapons  and weve responded to them. We are expecting requests for proposal (RFPs) in several of them soon.

There was an RFP for short range surface to air missile (SRSAM) and we did not respond to that primarily because the system that we could offer includes components that have to be sold through the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) route by the US government. We discussed this with the Indian Army about our need for a language that would allow us to get it, but they were not willing to change the RFP at that point. So we had to no-bid because they did not allow an FMS. 

How do you plan to take care of such issues in the future 
We are working very hard to inform and educate our Indian customers. If we talk to them about the FMS, sometimes there is a misunderstanding about what the implications are. 

In the case of Indian Air Force, FMS is not an issue. They purchase significant equipment from the US through this route for example, C-130J, P-8I, C-17 are all FMS cases. Within the army, I have been discussing these issues for a long time now and we have covered a certain distance now. There is increasing recognition that the technology we have and the capabilities that were able to offer them have value. And that may be some parts of it have to come through the FMS route. 

Indian armed forces already have a lot of radars and missiles. Will you be able to integrate your systems with the platforms available already? 
Absolutely. First of all, we recommend that you start with what you have and then you improve your capability. A lot of the discussions in the Indian market are about indigenous development, and the time it takes to create capabilities. We recognise that it is important for India. But in my mind the reason that we are here and where we can help is that there is a gap in knowing you need something and making the decision in which we are going to invest in research and development to get the capabilities and finally getting it.


Director, Business Development, Integrated Air and Missile Defence, Raytheon, David Hartman 
___________________________________________ You can look at any number of American systems and their R&D phase. It stretches to become a very long period of time. And thats a very significant investment of money. So my point is, if you accept that it is going to take you a long time to get to where you need to go but you also have a need to able to respond to threats today there is a significant gap. What we are trying to do is to offer capabilities which are mature systems that will fill this gap. 

Are you talking about developing such capabilities here over an extended period of time? 
There will be an ongoing Indian programme to develop capabilities. We are not challenging that. What we are trying to offer is the capabilities that fill the gaps that have been identified. And I make that statement only on the basis that if the Indian Army and the Indian Air Force did not believe that the gaps existed, they would not be putting out RFIs and RFPs.

Talking about what Raytheon can do to support the R&D infrastructure, we have some very mature systems that perhaps the US has taken out of its inventory for subsequent release and post-structure. We have capabilities within our inventory today that look like they satisfy the requirements being proposed by the Indian services. For example MRSAM and our Patriot weapon systems which are a very good match.

In terms of SRSAM and QRSAM for the army and LOQRM for the air force, the ranges of missiles that they want and need, we believe our HAWK XXI system could be a very good solution. Those three are the short and mid range capabilities with a range of 10-40 kilometres. And that fits our Hawk system very nicely. *With Hawk, we could offer significant transfer of technology and a very significant amount of the indigenous production. So we are working with the partner to see if there is a business case and we could get India in the business of developing and producing the entire weapon system.*

Have you started working with Indian firms to develop Hawk XXI system already? 
Weve been exploring Indian companies, having preliminary discussions with them. But remember how these things work with the US government; we first need to get release authority from the US government to be able to have these conversations. We are just in the process of finalising that with the US government and* we believe it looks very promising in terms of the degree and the amount of Transfer of Technology (ToT) that is to be offered. *

Given the possibility that you can form Joint Ventures (JVs) with Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs), would you prefer DPSUs over private firms for your weapon systems? 
We are at such a stage in our discussions that I wouldnt want to disclose exactly who we are talking to, as we dont have an agreement yet. But I would say that we are in dialogue with the PSUs as well as private industries. 

You spoke about bridging gaps within the Indian armed forces. What products do you think will fill these gaps? 
Raytheon has a long experience in all the segments and layers in the integrated air and missile defence system. From the short range to the very long range missiles and sensors. We have Very Short Range Air Defence System (VSHORAD) capabilities with the Stinger man-portable weapon system which is now on the periscope. We have Hawk XXI systems; we have another offering called NASAMS (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System), with Advanced Medium Range Air to Air Missile (AMRAAM) capability. 

AMRAAM usually flies with the air force. But we have a ground launch configuration now. In between the two of them is the command and control centre. The sensor of both Hawk XXI and NASAMS are the same except the radar, which belongs to the Norwegian company we team with, Kongsberg. They make the fire direction centre (FDC). These are the complimentary systems that fit very nicely in the short to medium range.

In the Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MRSAM) class, we have the Patriot weapon system. The high endo-low exo range Network Centric Airborne Defence Element (NCADE) weapon system is being fielded to the US Army and has been sold internationally. Raytheon also makes the kill vehicle on the US ground based interceptor and most importantly, SM-3 which is a navy weapon. In India where the integrated structure is going to be air force, army and navy, the SM-3 is going to fit in.

What does Raytheon offer for the fastest detection and identification of threats? 
We are talking primarily about interceptors kill mechanism. The fastest detection relates to the sensor side of the defence system. For weapon systems like Hawk, NASAMS and Patriot, Raytheon builds sensors for all of the radars. In a fully integrated air and missile defence structure, there are other sensor platforms that you want to bring in order to establish the fastest intrusion detection. 

For example, a challenging sensor phenomenon in the threat set-up is when you have smaller targets that are able to fly close to the ground. While it is difficult to sense these threats from the ground, it gives better opportunity to detect such threats if you are operating high and looking down. Raytheon makes the Joint Land Attack Cruise Missile Defence Elevated Netted Sensors (JLENS) aerostat which is designed primarily for cruise missile defence. Recently, the US has done very successful tests where JLENS detected a target which the Patriot system could not see. 

In the missile defence world, given the longer range threats the answer is that you have to have much more powerful and longer range surveillance radar. We built all the surveillance radars in the US missile defence programme  upgraded early warning radars, long range radars with the protection range of thousands of kilometres. All of that has to be integrated together to give the leak proof protection for the civilian and the military networks. 

How do you think you will survive in this market given the competition? 
We are in this business for a very long period of time. The US has invested money in the R&D and the technology necessary to stay consistently ahead of the development of threats. The layered approach is the only approach that is going to be successful  it has a leak proof defence. So, Raytheons participation in all these programmes, which were primarily developed for the US Army with years of engineering experience and solving problems with regard to the sensor technology puts us in a very good position especially to respond to the needs of the Indian Air Force and Indian Army. 

I understand there is a lot of competition globally. Thirty years ago, Raytheon did not have any competition in this area  we had the product and we were able to sell it quite successfully. We continue to be very successful. But every year it becomes more and more of a challenge as there are good platforms that are being offered right now. 

Who do you think your biggest competitors here are? 
It is very similar to the competition else where. Russia, Israel and France are here. The point that I want to make when it comes to the competition with the Russian systems is that we have successfully competed against them in a number of countries. We have Patriot deployed in 11 partner countries apart from the US today. There is some recognition of the capabilities that we bring. But will that always be true? I dont know. But we have never lost with this one. 

What is your immediate focus in the on-going Indian competitions? 
The leading opportunities that I see are with the MRSAM, LRSAM and Quick Reaction Surface to Air Missile (QRSAM). We know there is some desire among the armed forces for the active secret missile technology which is in our AMRAAM. So we would like to be able to offer that at one point of time when the RFQ is out. I have been working on Patriot system. It fits the MRSAM requirements very nicely and at the moment. 

The Indian Army and the Indian air force noticed that the US government has not released the Patriot weapon system to offer it to India. We are working with the US government on this. They have done some recent steps and there is some movement in that direction but it is too early to predict. Early warning radar is the other area that we are working on that fits Indias requirements for long range radars. Again, we are working with the US government, to be able to release such technology.

We are working with the US government, to release Patriot Missile systems to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*DRDO, Army working on futuristic artillery gun - India News - IBNLive*


New Delhi: That the Indian Army's artillery regiments are in desperate need of a makeover is well known. But the process of modernisation and upgrade has moved at a glacial pace. The only new weapon in sight is the M777 light howitzer which has been cleared for procurement from BAE Systems in the US. The DRDO has now stepped in, reviving an old artillery project that had been shut down some years ago owing to the Army's lack of interest in an indigenous project.
Working this time with the Army's full backing, the DRDO has begun work on a new 155mm 45-calibre gun that could take a decade to develop and field. Dr S Sundaresh, head of the team for the new artillery project, said in an exclusive interview to CNN-IBN that the gun would comprise certain high-end technologies that could require a foreign collaborator.
ON THE NEW GUN

We are proposing to develop a futuristic gun in consultation with the Army. We are in dialogue with the Army for some of the new technologies we are proposing to introduce into this gun, for example a special coating for the barrel to enhance its life, the smart recoil system with rheological fluid or an electrical drive to elevate and traverse the gun. We are in dialogue with the Army to finalise the Preliminary Staff Qualitative Requirements (PSQR) hopefully in the next couple of months. We have already started design work and will modify the design to suit the PSQR.
Since these are new technologies, we expect in about four to five years time we should be ready with a prototype for user trials, followed by summer and winter trials. Production could commence in about nine to 10 years' time. So the development cycle is 5-7 years including evaluation by the Army.
ON NEW TECHNOLOGIES
We want to try new technology in the area of recoil. The standard recoil systems are hydro-pneumatic but we are looking at an electro rheological liquid which has adaptive viscosity characteristics. So it will have adaptive damping, you will get a smooth consistent recoil no matter what the weight of the shell and what range you are firing at. That makes for a more reliable recoil system. The PSQRs demand new technology such as barrel coating. So the plan is to first build the barrel using current technologies and then try coating. Once that barrel development technology has matured, we can add new technologies and improve its performance. A number of foreign firms are willing to offer the coating technology. We are in dialogue but nothing has been firmed up yet. In order to cut down on time, we may get the technology from abroad, especially about the barrel coating and the recoilless system.
ON TANK GUNS VS ARTILLERY GUNS
Basically, both tanks and non-rocket artillery have rifled guns but when you look at the length of the barrel, the artillery gun barrels are much longer than tank barrels. The artillery shell is heavier, so the force of recoil is heavier. Accordingly, you require a proper recoil mechanism and a muzzle brake system.
ON LONE RANGER EFFORT
Nobody else in the world is developing a new gun. BAE Systems Bofors, Denel and Singapore Technologies have developed technologies for the guns they built. Nexter of France has also done the same but no serious development is taking place in terms of new guns. All guns are being produced with existing technology, so we will be the only country taking up this development. We have a large requirement and even if we take up development today, we can meet our requirements 10 years from now for a state-of-the-art gun system.
The Ordnance Factory Board is working on a gun based on the ToT documents received from Bofors. So they will be building a 155mm 39-calibre gun as well as a 155mm 45-calibre one. DRDO is helping them with the 45-calibre barrel design and external ballistics.
ON SELF PROPELLED GUNS
Self propelled guns are now at the RFP stage and we have teamed up with BEML for the Army tender. BEML is taking the turret from the Czech firm Zusana and the same will be integrated on the Arjun tank chassis. Hopefully trials will commence within a year.


----------



## black_jack

*Army nabs NDFB rebels, informers in Udalguri dist*

GUWAHATI: The anti-talks faction of National Democratic Front of Boroland ( NDFB) has suffered a blow with the Red Horns Gunners of the Army nabbing five rebels and two women informers, along with weapons, in the Chaglijhar area of Udalguri district on Monday and Tuesday.

Based on intelligence inputs, the army with the help of police launched the operation at Natunbasti village in the Chaglijhar area on Monday night and apprehended two Bangladesh trained anti-talk cadres. The cadres were indentified Filow Showlat alias Khunsai and Nerswn Boro alias Norsa. The duo belonged to the 38th batch of the outfit.

Following interrogation and information provided by the duo, the army apprehended three more cadres and two female informers from the same area. The trio have been identified as Sensuna Basumatary, Bhagya Boro and Pranjul Basumatary.

The army recovered a foreign-made 9mm pistol, 15 live rounds of bullets, 10 Chinese grenades and electronic detonators.

The five militants were involved in creating terror in Adivasi settlements of the Chaglijhar area. The army and police swung into action after a group of villagers from Chaglojhar complained the army about the cadres threatening the residents and extorting money.

"The nabbing of these cadres has made the locals feel relieved," said an army officer. The army also caught a linkman with one pistol, two rounds of ammunition and 10 kg of narcotics at Mohanpur village in Udalguri district on Sunday. 

Army nabs NDFB rebels, informers in Udalguri dist - The Times of India


----------



## black_jack

Gen Bikram Singh conferred with honorary General of Nepal Army

Indian Army Chief Gen Bikram Singh was on Wednesday conferred with the Honorary General of the Nepali Army by President Ram Baran Yadav.
Singh was also presented with a sword, a certificate and the insignia of the Nepal Army during a function at Rastrapati Bhawan in the
capital.

Prime Minister Baburam Bhattrai and Chief of Army Staff of Nepal Army Chhatra Man Singh Gurung were present on the occasion.

Nepali and Indian armies have a tradition of conferring the rank of honorary general to each other's chiefs.


Gen Bikram Singh conferred with honorary General of Nepal Army - Hindustan Times


----------



## black_jack

India eyes Russia to overcome ammunition shortage


New Delhi: Facing a critical shortage of ammunition for Army's fleet of T-90 and T-72 tanks after the blacklisting of an Israeli firm, the Defence Ministry is now looking to procure these shells from Russia. 

The severe shortage of tank ammunition was first highlighted by then Army chief Gen VK Singh in a top secret letter to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh in March this year which later found its way to the media. 

After the blacklisting of supplier of the FSAPDS (Fin Stabilized Armour Piercing Discarding Sabot) used by T-90 and T-72 tanks, Russia has now been approached for supplying these tank shells, Defence Ministry sources said here. 


A contract negotiation team under a Joint Secretary-level official had also gone to Moscow recently to discuss the price of FSAPDS ammunition but further parleys will have to be held to decide on the cost issue, they said. 

To avoid such shortages in future, the Defence Ministry is also seeking a transfer of technology from the Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) to produce the ammunition indigenously. 

Gen Singh had pointed out in his letter that only three to four days of this particular ammunition was left in the inventory of the armoured regiments. Later on, the Army had also informed the Standing Committee on Defence about the shortage and how the situation had worsened by the recent blacklisting of its supplier Israeli Military Industry (IMI). 

*Recently, the Army Headquarters had initiated the process to procure within 12 to 18 months around 75,000 to one lakh rounds of FSAPDS ammunition from global sources but apparently not much progress has been made so far. 
*
After the issues were brought out by the then Army Chief, Defence Minister A K Antony had taken urgent steps to address them and has held several rounds of meetings with Army and Defence Ministry officials to review preparedness and do away with the stumbling blocks in the modernisation process. 

Gen Singh's letter had highlighted the obsolescence of the air defence systems in the Army and to address the issue, the Defence *Minister has cleared the procurement of quick reaction surface-to-air missile systems for eight new regiments that are to come up. *

*Likewise, the procurement for 145 Ultra-Light Howitzers (ULH) from the US has also been cleared by the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC). 
*

India eyes Russia to overcome ammunition shortage


----------



## black_jack

Largest ever army recruitment rally held at Senapati


mphal, July 24 2012: The recruitment rally which is being conducted at Senapati with the mandate of recruitment of Other Ranks (OR) in general and technical vacancy of the Indian Army, from the state of Manipur has been a great success.

The recruitment process was flagged off by Major General Binoy Poonnen,VSM GOC, Red Shield Division on 21 Jul 2012 .

The rally is being conducted by Director, Area Recruitment Office (ARO) Rangapahar assisted by ARO Silchar and a team of medical officers.

To ensure just, equal, fair and credible recruitment process all tests are being conducted in a transparent manner by employing latest technology in the presence of locals and media.

Col BS Yadav and Col Ajay Tomar, Area Recruitment Officer (ARO) have expressed their satisfaction and happiness over the overwhelming response.

They also appreciated the high standards of physical fitness, zeal, and enthusiasm displayed by the prospective candidates from all over Manipur.

The recruitment rally has so far seen unprecedented response where in approx 16000 children from all over Manipur participated in last three days and over 1000 children cleared the first stage.

The record response of the children to join Indian Army exhibits their desire to join mainstream.

Major General Binoy Poonnen,VSM, GOC, Red Shield Division has complimented the people of Manipur for their efforts in coming forward to seek a way out of insurgency and in joining the mainstream.


Largest ever army recruitment rally held at Senapati : 25th jul12 ~ E-Pao! Headlines


----------



## sudhir007

Ajrun MK-II

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Where did you found this pic ? It doesn't seems to have APC, commander's panoramic sight, thermal imager and the automatic weapon station on the turret....
Please is it somebody's depiction of how it will look or is it really arjun mk2 minus the stuff i wrote above.


----------



## manojb




----------



## Sergi

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Where did you found this pic ? It doesn't seems to have APC, commander's panoramic sight, thermal imager and the automatic weapon station on the turret....
> Please is it somebody's depiction of how it will look or is it really arjun mk2 minus the stuff i wrote above.


It isn't Mark-2 probably Mark 1A. 
Mark-2 that undergo tests in summer had all you write and it's colour was different.


----------



## mxmm

hahahah
I lov Ths 1


----------



## mxmm

Arjun z used for construction work, not for LAND of WAR


----------



## angeldemon_007

> It isn't Mark-2 probably Mark 1A.
> Mark-2 that undergo tests in summer had all you right and it's colour was different.


Thanx....However i think turret of Mark 1A as well Mark 2 will be the same. If thats the case and if drdo took help from Israelis for this (as per prasun sen gupta) then thats not good enough. The turret is just putting ERA tiles in slanting position just like what Russians did and which Indians should be able to do without any help. Israelis have developed such a modern turret like Merkava 4 and if we took their help then drdo wasted the taxpayers money.


----------



## Sergi

angeldemon_007 said:


> Thanx....However i think turret of Mark 1A as well Mark 2 will be the same. If thats the case and if drdo took help from Israelis for this (as per prasun sen gupta) then thats not good enough. The turret is just putting ERA tiles in slanting position just like what Russians did and which Indians should be able to do without any help. Israelis have developed such a modern turret like Merkava 4 and if we took their help then drdo wasted the taxpayers money.


Well I don't know about Sen Gupata ( don't wana know  ) but the news is the turret is changed and the internal heavy armour plate are replaced with composites. If some sources are right then Mark-2 achieved a considerable weight loss. 
Plus look at the turret of Mark-1 and above pic. It's not just armour plate arrangement. Entire shape has been changed so I think they have achieved lower weight here too. So good news


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Well I don't know about Sen Gupata ( don't wana know ) but the news is the turret is changed and the internal heavy armour plate are replaced with composites. If some sources are right then Mark-2 achieved a considerable weight loss.
> 
> Plus look at the turret of Mark-1 and above pic. It's not just armour plate arrangement. Entire shape has been changed so I think they have achieved lower weight here too. So good news


Is the turret of arjun mk1a and arjun mk2 same ? If yes then please understand the turret is not redesigned. The arrangement is like t90. Its just the arrangement of ERA tiles but still its better than arjun mk1. You can just see the difference.












If the turret was redesigned to be slopy it should look like leopard and if we took israeli help who are responsible for the best turret (just lookt at merkava 4) we could have done much better.


----------



## Sergi

angeldemon_007 said:


> Is the turret of arjun mk1a and arjun mk2 same ? If yes then please understand the turret is not redesigned. The arrangement is like t90. Its just the arrangement of ERA tiles but still its better than arjun mk1. You can just see the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the turret was redesigned to be slopy it should look like leopard and if we took israeli help who are responsible for the best turret (just lookt at merkava 4) we could have done much better.


Honestly I really don't have an idea of Israeli involvement. That's why I didn't comment on that. 
The above turret may be of Mk-1A and MK-2 that complete thesummer trials are nearly similier in shape may be a little more flatter.


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## holysaturn

*Covering Fire
Pace of acquisition and modernisation of tanks need to be hastened
* 
_____________________________ By Atul Chandra
On May 1, the Indian Army (IA) celebrated its 71st Armour Day, marking the day when Scindia Horse became the first regiment in the IA to convert to Vickers light tanks and Chevrolet armoured cars. Though questions have been raised on the relevance of the Main Battle Tank (MBT) in the present-day battlefield, the tank with its mobility and firepower has proved its usefulness in combat zones all over the world, time and time again. However, seven decades on, the IA&#8217;s armoured modernisation plans lie in a shambles with large parts of the fleet obsolescent and lacking in capability to fight a war in the modern battlefield. 

The IA&#8217;s armoured regiments are equipped almost exclusively with Russian era T-72M and T-90S MBT and insignificant numbers of the indigenous Arjun Mk-1. The T-90S will be the core of the armoured regiments with upgrades to enhance its combat performance and survivability. The IA has ordered a total of 1,657 tanks of which 1,000 will be built at Heavy Vehicles Factory (HVF) Avadi. Approximately 200 T-90S tanks have been assembled at HVF till date and production is expected to be ramped up to 100 units a month over the next couple of years. This will mean that the IA would have inducted its entire fleet of T-90S tanks only by the end of this decade. 


The indigenous assembly of the T-90S suffered significant delays of just over half a decade because Russia refused to complete the promised Transfer of Technology (ToT) related to gun barrels and armour plates to HVF.However, despite all the hiccups the T-90S remains a potent MBT, keeping in mind the capability of potential adversaries in the region. The Army has lined up a number of improvements and upgrades to maintain its combat effectiveness. An Active Protection System (APS) and improved Explosive Reactive Armour (ERA) will be fitted to the tank and this will substantially enhance the tank&#8217;s survivability. The need for such protection has been demonstrated in many conflicts including the clash between Israeli Merkava 4 tanks and Hezbollah troops in 2006. The Hezbollah&#8217;s innovative use of Russian wire-guided and laser-guided anti-tank missiles, including the Kornet, AT-14 damaged and destroyed a number of Merkava 4 tanks (the Merkava is said to have excellent crew protection). The anti-tank missiles used double phased explosive warheads. 

An improved commander&#8217;s thermal sight will also be fitted. Thales of France supplied the Catherine FC thermal imagers (TI) that will be assembled at Dehradun by Ordinance Factory Board&#8217;s (OFB) Opto-Electronics factory. However, to cater for the excessive heat during desert operations which resulted in the sights being rendered inoperable, an environmental control system will be installed. An Auxiliary Power Unit (APU) will also be installed to provide sufficient power to run the environmental control system and keep the electronics running while the tank is stationary with the engine switched off. However, the limited space available on the tank makes the addition of the APU and cooling system a difficult task. Upgrades to the Fire Control System (FCS) are also being planned. 






In addition to these, a digital control harness and Software Defined Radio (SDR) will also feature in improved versions of the T-90S. But the case for the digital control harness, which is used for communication inside the tank, has run into trouble with accusations being levelled at each other by competitors. Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) and Larsen and Toubro (L&T) were the two companies shortlisted for the order of 6,698 digital control harnesses for the Army&#8217;s armoured vehicles. Addition of the SDR will enable secure communication and allow voice, data and radio communication. Presently, voice, data networks, radio communications are not interoperable to desired degree within the services. Current and legacy solid state radio sets differ in frequency bands, wave forms and secrecy algorithms. SDR will allow common standards and protocols to come for enhanced interoperability. 

An important part of the armoured modernisation programme is the large numbers of ageing T-72M tanks that the Army has decided to upgrade in an effort to keep them relevant into the year 2020 and beyond. The large numbers of tanks in service with the attendant support and training infrastructure means that the Army cannot have them replaced with a more modern type despite calls to have the far superior Arjun Mk2 replace the oldest T-72s. The T-72 has served well and nearly 1,700 are still in service. However, maintenance and reliability rates have dropped and the tank is now increasingly maintenance intensive. Modernising the T-72 has also meant that the tank is now heavier by a substantial margin and will see its existing engine being replaced by a more powerful engine - 1000 shp V92S2 from the T-90. Summer trials were conducted last year and the upgrade will be done in stages. 

Other upgrades in terms of night sights, FCS, navigation systems, radios etc. will also be done. Also added will be digital control harness and improved fire suppression system and improved Nuclear Biological Chemical (NBC) capability as on the T-90. Obtaining and stocking the required ammunition for both the T-90 and T-72 have proved to be problematic and is a situation that needs to be rectified. A recent Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) report stated that Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) failed to develop required ammunition. The rounds were being imported even after 15 years. Last year, the Army had approved accelerated user trials with 500 rounds of the improved ammunition. A similar case occurred when a requirement arose for the development of a training version of the Fin Stabilised Armor Piercing Discarding Sabot (FSAPDS) ammunition was sanctioned in August 1996 to be completed by August 1998. The project was closed in December 2003, without the practice ammunition being accepted by the Army. 

Surprisingly, ARDE claimed the ammunition to be successful in trial evaluation; an opinion the Army did not share. According to the CAG report in 2009, ARDE accepted the limitations of the practice ammunition it had developed and stated that the new technology established in the project will be utilised for development of practice ammunition for T-90 and Arjun tanks. Indigenously developed ammunition produced at OFB factories have also performed poorly resulting in the import of ammunition. The Army was forced to call for tenders in late 2010 for 75,000-100,000 rounds of FSAPDS (AMK-339) ammunition. 

The Arjun Mk-2 is currently undergoing user trials in Pokhran, based on which the Army will confirm orders for 116 Mk-2 tanks. The Mk-2 will see an increase in weight from 62-67 tonne. This is as a result of addition of ERA panels, APS and track width mine plough. The 1,500 shp MTU engine with RENK transmission has been retained as it is proven in Indian conditions. The Mk-2 will also feature missile firing capability and a remote controlled weapon system atop the turret. It will also feature an improved commander&#8217;s panoramic sight with night vision, hunter killer capability between the commander, gunner and loader. These will also reduce the wear and tear on the barrel during training. In terms of protection, the Mk-2 will have full-frontal ERA and will use the same structuring as on the T series tanks. 

DRDO is redeveloping the explosive element (Russian) with better protection capability and it is being developed at High Energy Materials Research Laboratory (HEMRL). This will be used across Arjun, T-90 and T-72 and represent a significant foreign exchange saving when used across all three platforms. Active Protection Systems that use a laser warning system will also be incorporated on the Mk-2. The Israeli &#8216;Trophy&#8217; system is being considered for the Mk-2. An APU generating in excess of 8 KW of power, almost double of that present in the Mk-1, is being fitted. While the Arjun Mk-2 with all improvements will cost approximately Rs 34 crores, many of the features available on the Mk-2 are not available on the T-90. 

The Indian Army&#8217;s armour acquisition and upgrade programme is beset with delays and procurement snafus. There is also the issue of HVF Avadi simply unable to cope with the requirements of overhaul and upgrade of T-72M and assembly of T-90S tanks. Another issue is that with enough orders on hand for the T-90 there is no incentive for HVF to focus on the small numbers of Arjun tanks ordered, or invest in improving the quality of the Arjun tanks manufactured. This is a double-edged sword for the Arjun programme as lack of quality control results in the user not placing more orders and lack of orders prevents the programme from reaching economies of scale and investing in quality measures. Upgrading the Army&#8217;s newest T-72 tanks means that the enormous infrastructure that exists for the T-72 can be put to good use. For the Indian Army, more than four decades of using Russian tanks is a hard bond to break. It will continue to field close to 3,000 upgraded T-72 and T-90 MBTs for the next two decades. The T-90s will, of course, go on to serve till 2030 and beyond. 

While the T-90 will be the backbone of the armoured tank fleet in the years to come various aspects of its performance have been questioned and product support remains a bugbear. What is surprising, however, is that while the Indian Army has staunchly stood by the T-90, Chief of Russian Ground Forces Col Gen. Alexander Postnikov expressed his unhappiness with the performance of the T-90. In an unprecedented public outburst earlier this year, he called it the &#8216;17th modification of the T-72&#8217; and suggested that &#8216;Russia spend the Rbs 118 million (USD 4 million) per tank to buy three German Leopard MBTs instead. 

In 2011, the Russian Defence Ministry stopped purchase of T-90 tanks in view of its high price. Another Russian newspaper report later cautioned against acquiring imported tanks, stating that &#8220;By purchasing foreign military equipment, we automatically become dependent on its producers, ranging from training of personnel to delivery of spare parts that are easily damaged, and in whose absence this equipment becomes useless scrap metal.&#8221; Keeping that statement in mind, it is imperative that the upgrades to the Army&#8217;s tank fleet are completed in as short a time-frame as possible to ensure that the combat edge of the armoured regiments is retained. More importantly, work on the Future Main Battle Tank (FMBT) must be taken up as a national project to ensure that a replacement is ready to fill the gap in force levels as the bulk of the T-72 tanks start to retire.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

^^^ nice effort abing


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Watch this!






*Black INSAS with newly issued DRDO 40mm UBGL
*

Excellent video/images

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Days after the Air Force escalated its tussle with the Army on the control of attack choppers with Air Chief N A K Browne saying that the nation cannot afford little air forces, the Army headquarters has conveyed its position that it is firm on the demand that combat helicopters need to be an integral part of its strike formations.
> 
> Sources said that the position of the Army has been conveyed by Army Chief Gen Bikram Singh himself.
> 
> On Tuesday, Defence Minister A K Antony also put his weight behind the Army on the issue by confirming that its demand to hand over combat choppers has not been rejected. There is no tussle. We are in the final stages of finding a solution, an amicable solution, Antony said. He responded to a query on whether a decision had been taken on the Armys demand by saying this has not been rejected.
> 
> It is learnt that a decision on the control of attack helicopters will soon be taken by the MoD that is veering towards the opinion that the aerial combat elements need to be a part of the Army, as it the norm the world over.
> 
> At present, the two squadrons of attack helicopters that India has are operated by the IAF but are under the operational command of the Army that uses them in cohesion with strike forces.



Army firm on attack choppers demand | idrw.org


----------



## sancho

> *Tiger test clears way for PARS 3 missile production*
> 
> MBDA and Diehl BGT Defence have completed a firing campaign intended to prove the ability of their PARS 3 LR long-range air-to-surface missile to hit targets moving in a complex urban environment...
> 
> ...*MBDA says significant export interest also exists, with the type already being offered to meet Indian army requirements, in competition with Rafael's Spike ER.*



Tiger test clears way for PARS 3 missile production


----------



## Gessler

Water Car Engineer said:


> Watch this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black INSAS with newly issued DRDO 40mm UBGL
> *
> 
> Excellent video/images



Brilliant. Is that six-shooter grenade launcher on the table also from DRDO?


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

sudhir007 said:


>



The indigenous 155mm gun.





Note the difference in the muzzle barrel when compared to the original Bofors. -





Also this gun has 10km greater range, that's a vast increase. Shows that its not completealy 
based on the Bofors either, looks like we have conducted our own R&D into artillery guns for this.

IA has ordered 100 so far. With scope for 300 more if found favourable.


----------



## kaykay

www.oneindia.in/news/2012/10/21/phase-ii-of-china-border-modernisation-to-start-2013-1087060.html


----------



## Abingdonboy

Anyone got any picsof the Indo-US joint SOF exercise that took place Oct 15-Nov 4 at the IA SF training school Nahan, Himachal Pradesh?


----------



## kurup

India Lines Up Boeing for $2.4 Bln Helicopter Orders

Boeing appears set to get about $2.4 billion in military contracts from India, with a senior official saying that the country's the U.S. company's Chinook and Apache helicopters, and that commercial negotiations will begin soon.

India plans to buy a total of 15 Chinook CH-47F heavy-lift helicopters and 22 AH-64D Block III Apache helicopters, the official said.

He added that Boeing's twin-rotor Chinook was chosen recently as the preferred bidder over Russia-based MiL Moscow Helicopter Plant's Mi-26, while the Apache was selected over the Mi-28.

Another person familiar with the matter said the Chinook deal is likely to be worth about $1.0 billion and the Apache contract around $1.4 billion.

The potential deals will mark a major shift for India toward diversifying its defense purchases and moving away from its decades-long reliance on Russia. India already operates Mi-26 helicopters.

"Selection depends on the requirements that have been projected and whether that particular helicopter meets those requirements in the present and future scenarios," the Indian Air Force official said.

He said the acquisition as well as the lifecycle costs of the helicopters were considered carefully before taking a final decision. The commercial discussions with Boeing may take three to six months, he added.

An official at the Russian embassy in New Delhi confirmed that the Indian government has chosen the Apache and the Chinook. The person added, however, that Moscow believes that there may still be room for the Indian government to reconsider its decision for the Chinook, saying that the Mi-26 is better suited for the Indian Air Force.

The person added that the embassy hasn't yet received any official note on the decision from India's defense ministry.

U.S. military sales to India have been rising in recent years, helped by growing diplomatic relations between the two democracies and by India's push to replace its aging Soviet-vintage equipment as neighbors Pakistan and China expand their military capabilities.

In the past few years, Boeing has received contracts from India to supply C-17 Globemaster airlifters as well P8I long-range maritime reconnaissance and antisubmarine aircraft for several billions of dollars. India also purchased Super Hercules C-130J military transport planes from Lockheed Martin Corp.

New Delhi plans to spend about 1.93 trillion rupees ($36 billion) on defense in the financial year through March 2013--an increase of 13% from last year. It has earmarked 795.79 billion rupees to buy new weapons.

Air Marshal R.K. Sharma, deputy chief of the Indian Air Force, said in September that 2 trillion rupees ($37 billion) will be spent in the next two decades ending March 31, 2022, to purchase new equipment. He said that about $4 billion worth of deals have already been signed.

India is currently in discussions also with France's Dassault Aviation SA to purchase 126 Rafale combat planes for an estimated $12 billion.

For the proposed Boeing helicopter orders, the person familiar with the matter said that the Chinooks will be bought directly from Boeing but the Apache contract will have to go through the foreign military sales route--a government-to-government mechanism for selling U.S. defense equipment wherein the purchaser deals with the U.S. government instead of the military contractor.

The person said one of the conditions in the Chinook bid document was that the competing helicopters must have the capability to lift M777 artillery guns manufactured by U.S.-based BAE Systems Inc.

Earlier this year, India's defense ministry approved a proposal to purchase 145 of the 155-millimeter, 39-caliber towed artillery guns from the unit of U.K.-based BAE Systems PLC.

Defence News - India Lines Up Boeing for $2.4 Bln Helicopter Orders


----------



## kurup

Engineering students line up to join army

Over 100 pre-final year engineering students from five colleges in and around Mangalore came on Monday to participate in the campus recruitment drive by the army in the city.&#8220;I never dreamt of a career in the Indian Army. I pursued engineering to get a job with an IT firm where one is locked in a cubicle or tied to a design board. The prospect of being an engineer in the Army is the best thing to happen to me,&#8221; said Ashwin of St Joseph&#8217;s College of Engineering, Mangalore.

Close to 300 students are waiting to get a chance to be recruited to the Army at similar drives at Canara Engineering College, Bantwal; Vivekananda Engineering College, Puttur; and Manipal Institute of Technology, Manipal.

&#8220;The campus recruitment drive by the Army has elicited a good response from young engineers. This was the first stop of the drive. My colleagues in the Army working in two more groups will be holding similar drives in other parts of the state,&#8221; said Colonel Suresh Gigoo, who is heading the group that is holding recruitments in the southern districts.

&#8220;All the new recruits would be first soldiers than army engineers. They will know how to stand up and fight for the country when they are required. They will be trained at the Indian Military Academy (IMA) at Dehradun before they would be formally inducted into the Army. They have to hone the skills for protecting the country in their capacity as engineers&#8221; Gigoo said.

Principal of the host college, Nagesh Prabhu, said: &#8220;I have gone through the recruitment process and found it very elaborate. There has been a slowdown in the employment market. This trend has been amply reflected in the reduced numbers of campus recruitments by companies. But with the Army coming up with a campus recruitment drive, the chances of more students getting employed has brightened.&#8221;

The new recruits will start getting a stipend of up to `21,000 per month after their recruitment in the pre-final year. Later, they will get their full salary of up to `65,000 per month. This will happen only after their final induction into the service after they pass the Services Selection Board tests and training at IMA.

&#8220; The army could match or even better the offers made by the many MNCs to the aspiring engineers. In addition, there are many other benefits that will follow during the course of the service. Importantly, the young engineers will be serving the country,&#8221; Gigoo said.

Shivendu, an electronics student from Bihar who is studying at St Joseph&#8217;s College of Engineering, said: &#8220;I would like to join the Army. The best part of the service in the Army is that you lead a disciplined, motivated and purposeful life&#8221;.

Major M Thimaiah said the recruiting group is expecting to get more than 200 students from three nodal centres in Bantwal (Canara Engineering College), Puttur (Vivekananda Engineering College) and Manipal (Manipal Institute of Technology). The recruitment group will then move on to Shimoga, Hassan, Chikmagalur and Kodagu.The recruitment group from Bangalore will recruit in Mysore and adjoining places.

Engineering students line up to join army | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Indian Army once bitten twice shy after former Chief&#8217;s age controversy*

Stung by the ugly age controversy of its former Chief General VK Singh the Indian Army has started issued fresh guidelines to avoid such row over the date of birth of their future officers.

*In its latest recruitment advertisement the Indian Army has been running a caveat &#8211; the age mentioned in the form is final, no request for changes will be entertained.* 

The caveat was part of the Indian Army&#8217;s latest recruitment advertisement under the Technical Entry Scheme for Permanent Commission. While inviting the applications from the &#8220;unmarried male candidates&#8221; who have passed their 10+2 examination, the advertisement issued by the Army Recruitment Cell had conditions applied.

&#8220;Candidate should note only the date of birth as recorded in the Matriculation/Higher Secondary Examination Certificate or an equivalent certificate on the date of submission of applications will be accepted and no subsequent request for its chance will be considered or granted,&#8221; the advertisement said categorically. The advertisement had appeared in national newspapers on Saturday.

Last year, the 1.1 million-strong Indian Army was in the eye of storm over the confusion over the date of birth of its Chief &#8211; General VK Singh said his date of birth was May 10, 1951 whereas the Ministry of Defence maintained it was May 10, 1950 as mentioned in the Chief&#8217;s form filled for National Defence Academy (NDA) and later to Indian Military Academy (IMA).

Also the Adjutant General branch that keep the personal record of the officer and the Military Secretary branch that looks after promotion and postings will have more interaction here on to avoid discrepancy in their records. Both the departments had different date of birth of the former Army Chief.

The controversy of age that has been plaguing the Indian Army for over last one year has its roots in NDA. It was while filling up the form for this esteemed institution that one of the teachers of the then 14-year-old General &#8211; a third generation officer - wrongly filled his year of birth as 1950 instead of 1951. 

Thereafter the date of birth reflected in the Indian Military Academy's (IMA) form is also 1950, a fact contested by General Singh. However, the Defence Ministry had determined Army Chief's year of birth as reflected in his NDA and IMA form. 

The controversy threatened to send the succession plans of the Indian Army in a tizzy and also saw some unprecedented developments like a serving Army Chief dragging the government of the day to the Supreme Court.

Taking its lessons from the controversy the Army has inducted this caveat in its recruitment advertisement. &#8220;This is only logical,&#8221; Army officials reacted to the development.


defence eXpress: Indian Army once bitten twice shy after former Chief&#8217;s age controversy


----------



## kurup

Pakistan refuses flag meeting after ceasefire violation

Srinagar : Pakistan has refused an Indian Army request for a flag meeting following last month s ceasefire violation in Uri sector of the Line of Control (LOC) in Kashmir, a senior army officer said here Tuesday.

Speaking to the media in north Kashmir s Baramulla town, Major General Bipin Rawat, general officer commanding (GOC) of the 19 Mountain Division said: "Pakistani authorities have refused our request for a flag meeting after their troops violated the ceasefire in Uri sector last month.

"They even denied having violated the ceasefire. Yesterday (Monday) also, Pakistan rangers violated the ceasefire in the Uri sector." Rawat said the ceasefire violations were meant to assist infiltration from the Pakistani side.

"They want to infiltrate as many terrorists as possible into our side before the snowfall although some snowfall has already occurred along the LOC," the GOC said. Three civilians were killed when Pakistan Rangers fired mortar shells at Churunda village near the LOC in Uri sector on October 16.

People living along the LOC and the international border in Jammu and Kashmir have been bearing the brunt of cross-border firing between Indian and Pakistan armies since 1947.

The bilateral ceasefire between the two countries, which was announced in November 2003, has come as a great relief for the border area residents as they have been able to grow crops and carry on their routine activities thanks to the guns falling silent.

Thus, the ceasefire is seen as a huge CBM towards improving relations between the two South Asian nuclear-armed neighbours.

Indian Defence News - Pakistan refuses flag meeting after ceasefire violation


----------



## kurup

Army chief visits ARTRAC in Shimla

Shimla : Indian Army chief General Bikram Singh visited the Army Training Command (ARTRAC) here and reviewed its training programmes, a statement said Wednesday.


"During his two-day visit beginning Tuesday, the army chief was briefed on the training aspects of the army," said a defence spokesperson.

The spokesperson said the army chief interacted with ARTRAC officers and asked the army think-tank to integrate technology with training.

Indian Defence News - Army chief visits ARTRAC in Shimla


----------



## kurup

No military tattoo for Vijay Diwas

KOLKATA: The military tattoo to mark Vijay Diwas, considered the biggest interface between the military and civilians in Kolkata, will not be held this year, thanks to the Indian Army's ongoing austerity drive. This was revealed by defence sources in Delhi. Officials in Kolkata are now considering to hold a similar show - though not on that grand scale - sometime in January, 2013, when a 'Know Your Army' exhibition is organized on the Maidan outside Fort William.

Some of them agree though that the purpose will be defeated as Vijay Diwas is celebrated in December each year to commemorate India's greatest ever military victory.

Vijay Diwas is celebrated to mark the surrender of the Pakistani Army in Dhaka on December 16, 1971, that led to the creation of Bangladesh. Several years later, the Army set up Vijay Smarak - a memorial for the fallen soldier - close to the Fort William gate.

Every year, on December 16, the General Officer Commanding in Chief of the Eastern Command and other senior officers of the Air Force and Navy lay wreaths at the memorial. Events are also organized and Mukti Joddhas from Bangladesh are also invited to participate in the celebrations and share their experiences. Till last year, the military tatoo used to be organized on two consecutive afternoons at the Royal Calcutta Turf Club (RCTC). Entry would be free for all.

The military tatoo would involve the display of riding skills by the cavalry, fly-past by IAF choppers, skydiving by the Akash Ganga team, slithering by Special Forces personnel and a mock assault, displays by animals used by the military like dogs and mules, displays by motorcycle outriders and a military band. The show would wind up with a fireworks display. A couple of years ago, spectators had also witnessed the fly-past by a Su-30 aircraft.

"It will be very sad if the military tattoo is not held henceforth. This was one occasion where the people of the city could get a feel of what the military is all about. There would be great enthusiasm, particularly among youngsters and children who have to access to establishments like Fort William. I am sure that many youngsters got inspired to join the defence forces after watching the tatoo.

Moreover, such shows send out a message that the country recognizes the successes achieved by her armed forces.

I feel the tattoo should be continued," said a former Army commander who has been part of the show.

Apart from the interface with civilians, the event is a show of bonhomie between India and Bangladesh. Mukti Joddhas would get an opportunity to meet the officers who led the Army during the War of Liberation. The officers included Lt Gen (retd) JFR Jacob, who was the Eastern Command chief of staff during the War. At present, there are no serving officers in the Army, Navy or Air Force who was commissioned before the War. Gen (retd) V K Singh was the last officer to have served in the War.

It's still not clear whether other events will be held and whether Mukti Joddhas from Bangladesh and former GOC-in-Cs of the Eastern Command will be invited to the city.

Sources revealed that there are strict orders from the defence minister himself to maintain austerity.

During the commanders' conference, GOC-in-Cs were asked not to indulge in expenditure for events such as seminars, conferences and shows unless extremely important. For some years now, the Eastern Command has been trying to get corporate support to organize shows like the military tatoo but the response has been lukewarm. A lot of expenditure is actually involved in organizing such events as a lot of logistics has to be taken care of. Costs are also incurred in putting up the guests and hosting lunches and dinners for them.

Officials in Kolkata revealed little when asked about the decision.

"The Army is planning an event along with the 'Know Your Army' exhibition. Officials believe it makes little sense to hold two separate events," said Gr Capt T K Singha, CPRO, Ministry of Defence, Kolkata.

No military tattoo for Vijay Diwas - The Times of India


----------



## kurup

&#8216;India should strive to become key player in cyber world&#8217; : Deputy Chief of Army (Retired)

To attain dominant status as a world power, India should strive to become a key player in controlling cyber space, former Deputy Chief of Army Lt Gen (Retired) S S Mehta said today.

Mehta, while addressing at a national seminar on &#8216;Terrorism in South Asia&#8217; in Aligarh Muslim University, said Asian countries like Indonesia and Sri Lanka had set benchmarks in the domain of cyber world and India should take note of this trend.

The former Deputy Chief of Army also said South Asia is a critical zone in the battle against terrorism and therefore, Indian media should play a responsible role while reporting militant attacks.

Delivering the keynote address at the seminar, Air Commodore (Retd) Jasjit Singh said 90 per cent of home-grown terrorists were in the 15-24 age group and &#8220;alienation of these segments will have to be addressed and resolved by channelizing their energies in a positive direction&#8221; to win the fight against terrorism.



AMU is a prestigious national institution of higher learning and could serve as a beacon of inspiration for younger generation of the country, Jasjit said.

Retired Commodore Chitrapu Uday Bhaskar also addressed the two-day seminar in the inaugural session presided over by the AMU&#8217;s Vice-Chancellor Lt General (Retd) Zameeruddin Shah.

&#8216;India should strive to become key player in cyber world&#8217; : Deputy Chief of Army (Retired) | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

India to guard its embassy in Tripoli

India has decided to deploy paramilitary to guard its embassy in the Libyan capital of Tripoli, Home Minister Sushilkumar Shinde said Saturday.

Shinde told mediapersons here that his ministry approved the external affairs ministry&#8217;s proposal to deploy an armed contingent at the Indian embassy in the north African country, which has seen civilian strife.

&#8220;The ministry of home affairs on Oct 17, gave in-principle approval to the proposal of the ministry of external affairs to deploy an armed contingent drawn from any of the CAPFs (central armed police forces) at the embassy and the embassy residence in Tripoli,&#8221; Shinde said.

India to guard its embassy in Tripoli


PS : A sticky thread for Indian Paramilitary and Central Police Forces would have been good.


----------



## kurup

India, Maldives holding joint military training exercises


The fourth joint military training exercises between the Indian Army and the Maldives National Defence Force (MNDF) - EKUVERIN 2012 - is being held in Belgaum from November 12 to 25.

A total of 45 personnel from the MNDF are taking part in the exercises along with the personnel from the Indian Army. The bilateral annual exercises, which commenced in 2009 in Belgaum, are alternately held in India and Maldives. The aim of the exercises is to enhance the close military cooperation between the two countries. Brigadier General Ahmed Nilam, Commandant &#8211; Marine Corps, MNDF would be reaching Belgaum later to observe EKUVERIN 2012, along with senior officers from the Indian side, according to a release by the External Affairs Ministry here.

Defence ties between India and Maldives have continued to expand and strengthen over the years. In April this year, both the countries, along with Sri Lanka, held joint Coast Guard/Naval exercises &#8211; DOSTI XI - off the coast of Male (Maldives) to strengthen the bonds of friendship and enhance mutual operational capability and cooperation in the region. Defence Minister A.K. Antony had also visited Maldives in September. 

The Hindu : News / National : India, Maldives holding joint military training exercises


----------



## kurup

Bomdila's tales of war & bravery

BOMDILA ( Arunachal Pradesh): Perched at a height of 8,500 feet in the Himalayas, Bomdila, which saw the last Indian resistance during the 1962 Chinese aggression, still remembers the hard times the people had to face during the war. However, Arunachalis recall with pride how they helped Indian soldiers put up a fight against all odds. The stories of the war have almost become folktales, being handed down from one generation to another. For the Indian soldiers it was a two-pronged war: against the enemy and the hostile terrain and the biting cold.

As the war broke out in the autumn of 1962, Tawang fell to the invading Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) within a few days, and in Bomdila, then the headquarters of Kameng frontier division, there was sheer panic. But the people egged the soldiers on with their support and encouragement.

A retired army officer reminisced, "The war was all about the heroism of our jawans, who fought without appropriate clothes and rubber boots in the snow-clad mountains."

While the Indian military and political leadership failed, it was the jawans and young officers who carried forward the battle. Dorjee Khandu Thongdok, an Arunachali politician who wrote a book on the aggression, "War on Buddha", said it was weak planning on the part of the army that led to the defeat. No logistic support was given to the jawans. Neither was there coordination among officers, said Thongdok. "Ask any villager in Tawang, Dirang, Bomdila, Chaku and Rupa and they will talk about the brave soldiers who died defending the country," he said.

Jaswant Singh, Subedar Joginder Singh, Havildar Sucha Singh, Rifleman Kanshi Ram, Naik Chain Singh, Rifleman Bishan Singh, Major Gurdial Singh, Captain R D Rosario, and Hoshiar Singh are names etched in the minds of villagers. Almost every Arunachali has grown up listening to these tales of bravery.

Dorjee Tsering, a social worker from Dirang, who was a 13-year-old during the war, said, "Our jawans fought vigorously. I saw more Chinese soldiers dying in Dirang than Indians. We saw the Chinese burying their dead and later digging them out and carrying them away," he recalled.

Tsering said, "Indian jawans fared better when it came to direct confrontation. But our jawans died mostly while retreating. They were asked to withdraw because of a weak leadership," he felt.

He added, "Everyone now knows there will not be a repeat of 1962...but what we need is to build roads and other infrastructure for better supply of essentials to jawans and people living along the Indo-Chinese border."

Eighty-year-old Dorjee Glow of Singchung village joined the war and used his six mules to carry food and ammunition for the soldiers. As the Indian army's supply to its troops was very poor, and there was only one supply route from Assam, tribal villagers volunteered to help Indian soldiers.

He remembered how the jawans asked them to flee when they saw the troops advancing. "We hid in the jungles to escape the attack," he said.

Tsering Tashi, who was 18 then, said the jawans in Bomdila asked them to vacate the township as the Chinese could arrive any moment. "I was studying in Bomdila High School and our hostel warden asked us to flee to Assam. It was snowing. We walked for five days to reach Missamari in Assam and then boarded a train to Guwahati. I returned to Bomdila after three months," said Tashi.

Bomdila's tales of war & bravery - Times Of India


----------



## kurup

Territorial Army facing a severe shortage of officers


Much like the regular army, the Territorial Army (TA) a voluntary military force, is also facing a shortage of officers. According to the ministry of defence sources, TA, which has a requirement of close to 400 officers, is facing a shortage of about 40% of its sanctioned strength of officers.

The regular army has a shortage of about 10,972 officers. At present there are 36,790 officers serving in the army as against the sanctioned strength of 47,762 officers.

According to sources, unlike the regular army, which has over the years seen a decrease in young men joining the force, there has been no dearth in civilians volunteering to join TA.

&#8220;Close to 10,000 civilians apply for joining TA. Of them, a handful are called to appear before the Service Selection Board (SSB) and of them only about 10 or 15 pass and are commissioned as officers,&#8221; said sources.

&#8220;Though there is lot of enthusiasm among the volunteers only a few are able to make the cut due to the stringent requirement. The candidates volunteering to be TA officers should be employed with a government or private firm or should have their own business, apart from being graduates. Besides, their employers should give them no-objection certificates. They will also have to undergo two months of training every year. Hence, many candidates do not meet the requirements,&#8221; said a TA officer.

However, TA, which has strength of 40,000 first line troops in close to 70 battalions spread throughout the country, does not face a shortage in the personnel below officer rank (PBOR) level.

TA, which is also called the citizen&#8217;s army, consists mostly of civilians who are employed but have received military training and who are called upon to supplement the defence forces in times of emergency. Over the last few a years, celebrities like Indian cricket team captain Mahendra Singh Dhoni, former cricketer Kapil Dev, Olympic gold medallist Abhinav Bindra and actor Mohanlal have been inducted into the TA as honorary lieutenant colonels.

Territorial Army facing a severe shortage of officers | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

Army celebrates Corps of Engineers Day

The Corps of Engineers, one of the oldest arms of the Indian Army and a major contributor towards development of national infrastructure, celebrated its 232nd Corps Day today.

The Corps consists of four pillars, namely Combat Engineers, Military Engineering Services, Border Road Organisation and Military Survey and also provides officers to the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), a defence spokesman said here.

The entire Sapper fraternity in the tricity of Chandigarh, Panchkula and Mohali celebrated the day and a wreath laying Ceremony was held to pay tribute to martyrs at Veer Smriti in Chandimandir cantonment near here.

Maj Gen Vishwambhar Singh, Chief Engineer Western Command and a number of serving and retired officers were present in the ceremony.

Army celebrates Corps of Engineers Day | idrw.org


----------



## RPK

Military upgrade: Mini UAVs sought for infantry units - Hindustan Times


*Mini UAVs sought for infantry units*

The Indian Army has outlined plans to beef up the reconnaissance capabilities of its infantry battalions with mini unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) small enough for soldiers to carry, deploy and recover.

A key component of the infantry modernisation plan is to equip more than 350 


battalions with three mini UAVs each to help soldiers launch offensive and defensive operations, army sources said.
The US, British and Israeli armies have been relying on such small-sized surveillance systems for sometime now. Equipped with electronic sensors, man-portable UAVs are used for capturing and relaying images of the tactical battle area to improve the situational awareness of soldiers.

The army is looking at buying mini UAVs with an operating range of eight to 10 km and flight endurance exceeding three hours, the sources revealed.

Ramping up the infantry's surveillance and reconnaissance capabilities with more than 1,000 mini UAVs could cost as much as Rs. 150 crore. That's not much of a price to keep soldiers out of harm's way, a senior officer said.

"Mini UAVs come with huge operational advantages as we can look deeper without sending out a patrol. Quicker flow of information will help commanders take more accurate decisions," said an infantry battalion commander, who did not wish to be named.

He said such systems would also offset the challenges posed by hard terrain conditions in forward areas. More than 120 infantry battalions are guarding our borders or involved in counter-terrorism operations in difficult areas.

The mini UAV project - one of the 80 modernisation schemes being given impetus by army chief General Bikram Singh - is expected to be implemented within the 12th Plan (2012-2017).

Mini UAVs are not confined to just military applications. These lightweight systems, which can be launched in 15 minutes, could be valuable for an army that is frequently called upon to provide humanitarian aid.

Display of arms by Punjab Regiment - The Times of India


*Display of arms by Punjab Regiment*

Ramgarh: The Punjab Regimental Centre (PRC), one of the oldest regiment of the Indian Army, has come up with a plan to motivate school children to join the army. For the students of Guru Nanak Public School, affiliated to Central Board of Secondary School Examination (CBSE), arms and ammunition used by army were on display.

Brigadier Anil Pandey, commandant of the Punjab Regimental Centre, said here that in the run up to the golden jubilee celebrations of Surya Command (Central Command, Lucknow), the Indian Army is taking steps to help in the all-round development of the students and also to motivate them to join the army and by doing so they would not only have a bright career but also serve the nation.

Shivam, a student of Guru Nanak Public School, who witnessed the display of arms and ammunition used by the army, said: "I was excited to see all sophisticated arms and ammunition in one place which was a unique thing to happen in my life as these arms and ammunition were used for the nation's security and the very thought made me proud."

The programme commenced with the conduct of a lecture by Major Saptarshi Gupta on 'importance of education towards a better society and the role of students of the society and nation as a whole.' The lecture was followed by a weapon display for the students.

The programme concluded with a friendly volleyball match between the students and young recruits of the army who are undergoing training.


----------



## kurup

50 yrs after war, road that troubled Army remains tricky as ever

During the 1962 war with China, the Indian Army had found itself handicapped by the absence of a proper motorable road up to these dizzy heights in the Eastern Himalayas. Volumes have been written about how bad whatever was called a road used to be. Hundreds of soldiers made it to the front on foot through the rugged mountains.

*Fifty years later, the road to Tawang, and beyond to the international boundary, is still barely motor-able More than 250 km of the 329-km stretch from Tezpur to Tawang is being redone under a massive double-laning programme; this has only added to a travellers headache. The original target date for completion was December 2012 but December 2014 is now the &#8220;final&#8221; target*.

&#8220;This is probably the worst highway in India. And being of such strategic importance, we wonder why the work has been so slow. Travel time from Tezpur to here, which was about 16 hours till say five years ago, can today take even up to 48 hours,&#8221; rued Jimisang Jebisow, president of the All Arunachal Pradesh Motor Transport Federation, an organisation of the owners of over 10,000 commercial vehicles.

This monsoon, the federation enforced a 24-hour chakka bandh on the highway. People even damaged a few vehicles belonging to the Border Roads Organisation that has been engaged in the double-laning.

&#8220;This road is the lifeline not just of the Army but also of the people of four districts. The tourism sector is also heavily dependent on this road,&#8221; said tour operator Tsering Wange, whose Himalayan Holidays brings the highest number of tourists to the state.

This zigzag road, which also crosses the 13,800-foot Sela Pass, gets between 300 and 400 vehicles on a weekday. This is in addition to three to four Army convoys per day, apart from over 100 trucks, dumpers, bulldozers and road-rollers working on the double-laning.

&#8220;We understand that the people are having a tough time. But we are also working against various odds to complete the double-laning as early as possible,&#8221; said Brig Rohit Kapoor, chief engineer of Project Vartak, the BRO wing responsible for roads in western Arunachal Pradesh.

The BRO is struggling with a shortage of boulders, labour and stone-crushers. &#8220;While we require about six lakh cubic metres of boulders per year, we are currently getting only about two lakh cubic metres,&#8221; Brig Kapoor said. In the absence of large stone-crushers, a major portion of work is being done manually.

&#8220;Acute shortage of labour is another problem. Earlier we used to get thousands of labourers from Jharkhand, Orissa and other states. But with various ongoing projects there, very few labourers are actually coming to this remote area,&#8221; Brig Kapoor said. Arunachal Pradesh being sparsely populated, there is very little availability of local labour.

Going by the requirement of 6,000 workers for each of the three Task Forces along the road, the BRO&#8217;s total requirement of labourers stands at around 18,000. &#8220;Currently we are hardly getting about 30 per cent,&#8221; Brig Kapoor said.

The weather often plays havoc, with six to months of rains in the lower reaches and two-three months of snowfall in the upper region, leaving hardly two or three months of actual working time. &#8220;Moreover, we cannot stop the traffic flow while carrying out the work. And with the Eastern Himalayas being relatively young and unstable, landslides often block the road for days,&#8221; the chief engineer added.

Another problem arises out of a wildlife sanctuary that the road touches between Bhalukpong and Tenga. Environment clearance for parts of the highway is still pending.

Chief Minister Nabam Tuki and Governor J J Singh have urged the Centre to expedite the road construction work. Tuki, who met the prime minister recently, also pressed for speeding up construction of an alternative road from Tawang to Guwahati through Bhutan.

50 yrs after war, road that troubled Army remains tricky as ever | idrw.org


----------



## rockstarIN



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

rockstar said:


>




 Nice one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

rockstar said:


>



This should be shown everywhere in the Bangladesh border .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

sancho said:


> Nice one!


This is for IAF


----------



## kurup

Delhi HC cancels Army's 2011 promotion process

NEW DELHI: In an unprecedented order, the Delhi High Court on Monday quashed the entire selection process of 2011 relating to promotions to the rank of lieutenant general in the Indian Army after it found that certain criteria had been revised without approval of the defence ministry.

The verdict quashing the Special Selection Board of last year is expected to have a huge impact on the seniority and promotions of the Army brass since the HC has now directed the Army to hold fresh SSB proceedings.

A division bench comprising Justices Pradeep Nandrajog and Manmohan Singh also criticized the defence secretary for "perpetuating an error" since even though the bureaucrat was aware that the 2011 selection process was vitiated, he didn't cancel it.

"It is obvious the defence secretary was more influenced by the credibility of the promotion board being adversely affected and not by the merits of the matter. He forgot that to commit an error is to do no wrong, but to perpetuate an error is to do a wrong," the bench observed.

The HC was hearing a challenge to the 2011 SSB by two major generals who were overlooked. They had first approached the Armed Forces Tribunal but lost, prompting them to appeal in the HC.

Appearing for them, senior advocate Jyoti Singh highlighted the file notings of the defence ministry that showed the SSB of 2011 had committed a "wrong" by assessing officers on the basis of revised policy even though this policy had not been approved by the ministry. But the ministry was of the view that cancellation of the board would be an unprecedented stand detrimental to the discipline of the armed forces and credibility of senior officers of the Army.

On its part, the Army defended the selection process arguing it could not be termed illegal since the defence minister in February last year had upheld the names of officers recommended by the SSB. The minister said the names could be cleared after due scrutiny on the basis of the revised policy.

However, the HC dew a distinction between the minister's go-ahead to the promotion and his stand vis-a-vis the revised policy in itself, which was illegal since it had not received the mandatory approval of the ministry.

The HC recounted how the SSB was scheduled to be held in October-November 2010 but was deferred without any justification. Later, the revised policy mooted by the Army Headquarters was notified even though it wasn't approved by the defence ministry.

Delhi HC cancels Army's 2011 promotion process - Times Of India


----------



## kurup

Army firing ranges shrinking due to encroachments


The number of firing ranges with the Army is shrinking every year due to encroachments, unauthorised occupation and land rights of state governments, Defence Minister A K Antony said today.

&#8220;Yes,&#8221; he said, when asked in a written query in Lok Sabha whether due to urbanisation, encroachment, unauthorised occupation and land rights of the state governments, the land for firing ranges with the armed forces was shrinking every year.

The Minister said the out of the 104 firing ranges held by the Army in 2009, &#8220;38 were deleted from the list due to they not being available for use by Army and also not being re-notified by State Governments concerned in spite of relentless efforts&#8221;.

&#8220;Out of the remaining 66 firing ranges of Army, 15 are currently de-notified by various state governments. As regards the IAF and the Navy, no ranges have been denotified,&#8221; he said. 

Antony said all possible efforts are being made by his ministry at all levels to get more ranges for the force.

He informed that a total of 10 deaths have been reported while unauthorised collection of metal scrap by civilians from field firing ranges.

Meanwhile, in reply to another query, the Defence Minister said usage of pen drives on Internet computers has been banned as a policy in the force due to the &#8220;inherent security threat&#8221; posed by them.

He said a cyber security policy is under implementation in the Ministry which provides for strengthening of cyber security activities and maintaining of air gaps.

Army firing ranges shrinking due to encroachments | idrw.org


----------



## Gessler

BM-21 Grad MBRL firing from TATA 6x6 truck -


----------



## rockstarIN

Armed To The Teeth .

May God Have Merc On Our Enemies , For We Wont !!!! 

from iaf fcebook


----------



## SpArK

*Army pilots pass out with flying colours
*

ALLAHABAD: An impressive valedictory function was held at the Basic Flying Training School (BFTS) Air Force Station Bamrauli Allahabad to mark the successful completion of training in flying to 24 Army aviators of 190 Army Pilots Course ( APC).

Public relation officer (Defence) Wing Commander B B Pande informed that Air Marshal Jasvinder Chauhan, Ati Vishist Seva Medal, Vishist Seva Medal Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Central Air Command was the reviewing officer for the valedictory function. He was received by Wg Cdr V Mahajan Commanding Officer of BFTS, a graduate of defence service staff college, Wellington and is a qualified flying instructor. He is a graduate of Defence Service Staff College, Wellington and is a qualified flying instructor. The budding aviators joined the course at this prestigious school on July 2 and has since undergone rigorous flying and ground training during the past five months. Basic Flying, training School was established on December 16, 1987 and will be celebrating its 26 th year of service to the nation.

Air Marshal Chauhan took over as Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, CAC, on June 1. A highly experienced fighter pilot, he has experience of over 3,500 hours of flying on various types of fighter, helicopter and trainer aircraft. During his 37 years long career, he has commanded a front line fighter squadron, an air defence direction centre and a premium fighter Air Force base.

During the valedictory function, air marshal Chauhan presented certificates to graduating officers and trophies to those who excelled during the course of training.


Army pilots pass out with flying colours - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Indian Army Wants Apache Helicopters From Air Force 

Our BureauViewed: 321 times 

Mon, Dec 3, 2012 13:11 CET 


The Indian Army will request for the transfer of the recently sanctioned Apache attack helicopters from the Air Force&#8217;s command.

"We are sending a proposal to the Defence Ministry for capability enhancement in our aviation wing for absorbing the attack helicopters in our fleet," Army Chief Gen Bikram Singh was quoted as saying.

General Singh refused to divulge more information but said that the attack choppers in different roles in the different parts of the country.

According to reports, the proposal would include transfer of attack helicopters from the Air Force as also the soon-to-be-procured US-made Apache choppers.

The Army is seeking to deploy the helicopters at the earliest along the China and Pakistan border.

Recently, Defence Minister AK Antony approved the procurement of attack helicopters for the army despite Air Force opposition with Chief ACM NAK Browne saying the country cannot afford to have "small air forces".

The case for 22 Apaches is being processed by the IAF which held field evaluation trials for them and now the Defence Ministry is in the final stages of procurement of these combat assets, according to the Press Trust of India.



Indian Army Wants Apache Helicopters From Air Force : Defense news


----------



## IndoUS

Okay now I think the army is getting a little greedy, they should first absorb the older attack helicopter and then work their way up to the LCH before going to the Apache.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Yeti said:


> Indian Army Wants Apache Helicopters From Air Force
> 
> Our BureauViewed: 321 times
> 
> Mon, Dec 3, 2012 13:11 CET
> 
> 
> The Indian Army will request for the transfer of the recently sanctioned Apache attack helicopters from the Air Force&#8217;s command.
> 
> "We are sending a proposal to the Defence Ministry for capability enhancement in our aviation wing for absorbing the attack helicopters in our fleet," Army Chief Gen Bikram Singh was quoted as saying.
> 
> General Singh refused to divulge more information but said that the attack choppers in different roles in the different parts of the country.
> 
> According to reports, the proposal would include transfer of attack helicopters from the Air Force as also the soon-to-be-procured US-made Apache choppers.
> 
> The Army is seeking to deploy the helicopters at the earliest along the China and Pakistan border.
> 
> Recently, Defence Minister AK Antony approved the procurement of attack helicopters for the army despite Air Force opposition with Chief ACM NAK Browne saying the country cannot afford to have "small air forces".
> 
> The case for 22 Apaches is being processed by the IAF which held field evaluation trials for them and now the Defence Ministry is in the final stages of procurement of these combat assets, according to the Press Trust of India.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Army Wants Apache Helicopters From Air Force : Defense news


Man I'd be pee'd off if I was an IAF attack helo pilot- they're effectively out of a job now, no? And after the opportunity to fly the beasts that are at the pinnacle of attack helos (the Apache AH-64E) had been dangled in front of them.


----------



## Gessler

^^Tatra-based trailer carrying Arjun Mk-1 MBT


----------



## Gessler




----------



## jimmydefence

nice pics


----------



## jiki

hey guys i have just watched times now its reporting abt the additional 50k troops for NE has been cleared by MOD despite financial crunches i dont know is that for our new china specific strike crops or smnthg else , waitng for sm more candid news.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The A-5

SpArK said:


>



Nice pic But I think this belongs in the Indian Special Forces thread


----------



## The A-5

Hey guys, I think this is how the Tata FICV will look like once fully developed -




_Picture of the Puma IFV from KMW_




^^ Present model shown at Defexpo-2012


----------



## Abingdonboy

SpArK said:


>



NSG aren't SF.


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Azazel

*Indian Army chief to visit Sri Lanka over bilateral defence cooperation*

Indian Army chief General Bikram Singh will visit Sri Lanka this week to step up bilateral defence cooperation and meet the country&#8217;s top leadership, including President Mahinda Rajapaksa.

Singh will be on a 3-day visit from December 18 during which he will visit the north, north central and central provinces, the Sri Lankan army said on Sunday.

He would visit security forces headquarters in the northern town of Vavuniya and would also visit the ex-LTTE combatants training centre in the same district.

He would call on the Sri Lankan President and the top defence official Gotabhaya Rajapaksa.

&#8220;This visit will mark another important milestone in the warm and cordial relations between the Indian and Sri Lanka armies&#8221;, a statement said.

Indian Army chief to visit Sri Lanka over bilateral defence cooperation | idrw.org


----------



## winto

world number1 : india


----------



## YouGotRouged

^ just discovered the Internet lad?


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The A-5

"Roni" firearms from Kalyani Group's defence division.


----------



## Abingdonboy

The A-5 said:


> "Roni" firearms from Kalyani Group's defence division.



This is a nice looking weapon. WOuld be great to see it in Indian service


any specs?


----------



## The A-5

Abingdonboy said:


> This is a nice looking weapon. WOuld be great to see it in Indian service
> 
> 
> any specs?



Roni is actually a foreign company (probably based in UK I think) that specialises in the modification of firearms.

The gun you see above is infact a semi-automatic 9mm pistol (Glock-17 IMO) fitted inside the Roni carbine holder (pretty much like how a pistol is put on a CornerShot adaptor) to enhance its effectiveness with the addition of a buttstock, front grip handle and telescopic sight.

Under all circumstances, the kalyani group has either bought off all the design and production know-how of the carbine from abroad (like what they did with the GHN.45 towed howitzer), or they have teamed up with Roni Systems to market their carbine sidearm enhancements in the Indian market.


----------



## pm modi

indian army captured by japnese in british rule


----------



## pm modi




----------



## pm modi

shstra puja(weopan worship)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pm modi

Weapon Puja (Rituals) at 11 Gorkha regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pm modi




----------



## The A-5

pm modi said:


>



What is that weapon?


----------



## Abingdonboy

The A-5 said:


> What is that weapon?



AGS-17 automatic grenade launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Army Air Defence marks 20th Raising Day


The corps of Army Air Defence celebrated its 20th Raising Day on Thursday. As part of the celebrations, different functions were organised across the Western Command.

Lt Gen Sanjiv Chachra, army commander, Western Army, called upon the air defence gunners to continue the &#8220;good work with devotion and strive for excellence in all fields&#8217;&#8217;, during his interaction with all serving and veteran air defence gunners of the tricity.

The Corps is the youngest arm of the Indian Army and was carved out of the Indian field artillery on 10 Jan 1994.

Commemorating the history of air defence in India, officials said that it began as early as 1939 when the Britishers decided to raise AA (Ack Ack) units to counter the Japanese air threat. Since then, air defence gunners have participated in all wars and operations of the Indian Army and were involved in the liberation of Goa, the Sino-India war (1962), Indo-Pak Wars (1965 and 1971) and Operation Pawan. &#8220;In Punjab, Haryana and the Jammu and Kashmir sectors the air defence gunners valiantly defended important airfields in area of responsibility (AOR), fought gallantly and received battle honours for Amritsar, Chhamb, Samba and Basantar during the 1971 operations,&#8221; said officials.

&#8220;Army air defence units have actively participated in nation-building and disaster management activities. Their role in rescue operations during the Gujarat earthquake, Mumbai floods, super cyclone in Orissa, Tsunami in Tamil Nadu and unprecedented floods in Haryana is laudable,&#8221; said officials.

Army Air Defence marks 20th Raising Day - Indian Express


----------



## kurup

31 honoured on Indian Army Day

LUCKNOW: Glory of the historic Jhansi fort came to the fore on Tuesday on the occasion of Army day when 31 personnel of the Armed forces were decorated with gallantry awards by Lt Gen AK Singh, GOC-in-C, Southern Command, for their distinguished services. The White Tiger Division of Jhansi hosted the event on behalf of the Southern Command.

Chief minister Akhilesh Yadav felicitated war widows and veteran soldiers. Out of the 31 personnel, 15 were received gallantry awards (including one award given posthumously) and 16 for their distinguished services and their deeds of bravery were read out at an investiture ceremony held outside Cantonment area for the first time. Col Sanjay Sinha of 18 Grenadiers was awarded with 'Yudh Seva Medal' for exemplary bravery during hostile situations. Lt Col Sanjay Kumar Mishra, an ophthalmologist, was awarded a medal for health services and 19 soldiers received the Sena Medal for gallantry, including one medal that was awarded posthumously, two Sena Medals for distinguished services and 10 Vishisht Sena Medals along with 16 unit citations. Four veteran soldiers and nine war widows were also felicitated.

Among the veterans a 90 year old retired Lt Col Gurpal Singh was also present. Among the awardees, four belonged to the state-Maj Pradeep Singh of 6 Para, Ghaziabad, Maj Ajesh Kumar, 18 Grenadier, Bulandshahar, Maj Tushar Piplani, SSC, Bareilly and Capt Nischhal Bharadwaj, AOC, of Agra. The awards were mainly given for courage and bravery in anti-insurgency operations in Jammu and Kashmir and North Eastern states.

Speaking on this occasion Lt Gen AK Singh Said: "Indian armed forces are disciplined and law abiding and we respect the cease fire at LOC but Pakistan should not mistake our patience as our weakness and if provoked we will retaliate. They (Pakistan) have to answer the gruesome killing of our two brave soldiers". He also said that around 50 thousand personnel get retired each year from the forces and army also takes care of their rehabilitation along with families of those soldiers who sacrifice their lives for the country.

Calling himself the only Georgian in a different uniform, Akhilesh Singh Yadav, an alumni of Sainik School said all his friends are in the army now and explained how his family including his father Mulayam Singh and wife Dimple are also associated with the forces. He commended for hosting the function in the historic fort by saying: "No other place can be more suitable for hosting such a function than place where once Rani Laxmibai displayed her courage and fought with the British". Commenting on Pakistan he said that our friends can change but our neighbour will carry the same attitude. "Not only Army but the whole country is angry with the barbaric act our neighbour has committed with two of our soldiers", he added.

31 honoured on Indian Army Day - Times Of India


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Army rule in Mumbai Marathon


----------



## RPK

*Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Fully-loaded prying plane ready to fly at Aero India | AEW&CS flight trials to commence soon: CABS*


*Fully-loaded prying plane ready to fly at Aero India*












Bangalore: After missing two opportunities to fly public for the first time in a span of last four months, India&#8217;s yet-to-be-named prying plane &#8211; the Airborne Early Warning & Control System (AEW&CS) &#8211; is likely to make its maiden appearance at the Aero India 2013, starting next week. Scientists and engineers at the Centre for Air Borne Systems (CABS), a Bangalore- Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) lab, which has developed home-grown systems for the plane, are currently involved in the ground checks of the aircraft, to ascertain the safe operation of the mission and aircraft systems, together. The Embraer-built (EMB-145 I) AEW&CS platform did not fly during the Indian Air Force Day celebrations at Hindon last October 8, and even during the recent Republic Day parade in Delhi. 
Talking to Express on Wednesday, DRDO Chief Controller (Avionics) G Elangovan said that in all probability the prying plane will hit Yelahanka for its first public flying appearance. &#8220;It will be a great morale booster for CABS and other aerospace firms who are part of the AEW&CS programme. As of now, the plane will have the company of three Tejas aircraft, which again is subject to changes. It will be flying at the air show with actual radars and mission systems,&#8221; Elangovan said.
When asked whether any of the features of the plane will be activated during its display flights at the show, Elangovan said that none of the mission-oriented systems will be operational. &#8220;We haven&#8217;t got that clearance yet and it would take some more time. At Aero India all the systems will be switched-off, during the flight. Right now the EMI (electromagnetic interface) and EMC (electromagnetic compatibility) tests are going on,&#8221; he said.
CABS Director Dr S Christopher confirmed that the AEW&CS will soon be ready for its flight trials. The first aircraft arrived in Bangalore from Brazil in August 2012 followed by the second one in December 2012. &#8220;The indigenous mission systems, developed by the various DRDO labs have been installed in the aircraft. The systems have been powered on in ground and their basic functioning ascertained. One set of these systems are undergoing test in the integration rig simultaneously. Once the ground-check mission parameters are established, the next step will be to take up the flight trials of the AEW&CS,&#8221; Christopher said.
He said that the eye-in-the-sky platform would soon commence its intense phase of flight-testing and system-proving validating compliance, to meet the operational requirements. &#8220;On completion of these trials the two aircraft will be handed over to the IAF. The installation of the mission systems in the second aircraft also is being carried out parallelly. It will be a significant moment for us when the plane files during Aero India,&#8221; Christopher added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Indian Army - Peace through superior fire power


----------



## SpArK

India's Bharat Forge and Israel's Elbit Systems float JV to pitch artillery systems to Indian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I dont know how many more Nag launchers we'll see, but here's another one.

This bad boy carries 6 nags!!






Nag canister


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## DroneAcharya

*Indian Army plans to create close-to-real battlefield situation for training*
India, Posted on Mar 08, 2013 at 06:43am IST
New Delhi: Seeking to provide a close-to-real battlefield situation for its troops to train, the Indian Army is working on a Rs 40-crore plan towards modernising infrastructure at two of its main field firing ranges in Pokharan in Rajasthan and Babina in Madhya Pradesh.

"Under the plan, we are looking to develop the firing ranges into world class integrated training fields for our troops", Army officials said. The modernisation of the two firing ranges would be a follow-up of the upgradation of infrastructure at the Army's biggest firing range in Mahajan in Rajasthan.

The upgradation of infrastructure at the ranges would make the training there more realistic and provide a "close-to-real battlefield scenario for troops" while practising war-fighting there, they said. The ranges would also be provided with short and long-range firing ranges and also strengthens the road and other infrastructure there.




The Army has 66 field firing ranges at the moment which is having an impact on its capability to train its soldiers and practice live firing of weapon systems. Recently, Defence Minister AK Antony had said that out of the 104 firing ranges held by the Army in 2009, "38 were deleted from the list due to their not being available for use by the Army and also not being re-notified by state governments concerned in spite of relentless efforts".

Out of the remaining 66 firing ranges of the Army, 15 are currently de-notified by various state governments, he had said.


----------



## kurup

100-year-old retired colonel is Indian Army&#8217;s first citizen








On a day he celebrated his 100th birthday, a retired lieutenant colonel of the Indian Army was on Monday declared the First Citizen of the force. Lt. Col. Kartar Singh was felicitated by top army commanders and officers at the Khetarpal Officers Institute at Chandimandir Cantonment, the headquarters of the swordarm Western Command near Chandigarh.

Lt. Col. Kartar Singh is, perhaps, the oldest surviving officer of the army.

The felicitation was done by the Western Command headquarters and the Mahar Regiment. Lt. Gen. Sanjiv Chachra, general officer commanding-in-chief (GOC-in-C) of the Western Command and Lt. Gen Gyan Bhushan, GOC-in-C South Western Command and Colonel of The Mahar Regiment. Nearly 250 serving and retired officers were present at the function.

Lt. Col. Kartar Singh was commissioned in 1937 and was nominated for service in Egypt and Sudan during World War II. He was the first Indian commanding Officer of 1 Mahar Regiment from 1947 to 1951 and saw action in the 1947-48 Kashmir operations. The battalion earned the first Maha Vir Chakra, the second highest war-time gallantry award of independent India.

&#8220;After his retirement from the army, he continued to lead an active life as vice president of the Zila Sainik Board and sarpanch of his village for 25 long years,&#8221; a defence spokesman said.

100-year-old retired colonel is Indian Army&#8217;s first citizen | idrw.org


----------



## SR-91

*Night-vision devices for Indian Army approved*

New Delhi: The Defence Ministry today approved a Rs 2,820 crore proposal to provide night-vision devices to the Army to enable its tanks and infantry combat vehicles to have capability to fight in both day and night conditions. 

A meeting of the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) headed by Defence Minister A K Antony also approved proposals to upgrade the 130 mm artillery guns of the Army along with amendments in procurement procedure to boost indigenisation in defence production, Defence Ministry sources said here. 

Under the plans to do away with the night blindness of Army's mechanised fleet including the Russian-origin T-90 and T-72 tanks and the BMP Infantry Combat Vehicles (ICV), around 5,000 thermal imaging sights would be procured from defence PSU Bharat Electronics limited, they said. 

For the T-72, which are the main stay of the Indian Army, 2,000 pieces of TI sights would be procured for Rs 1,000 crore while 1,200 pieces would be bought for the T-90 Main Battle Tanks for Rs 960 crore. 

1,780 pieces of TI sights would be inducted for the BMP Infantry Combat Vehicles for Rs 860 crore, they said. 

The Army has been worried over night-fighting capabilities of its armoured columns and reports had earlier suggested that only 50 per cent of the tank fleet of the forces had this ability. 

Meanwhile, the Ministry also cleared a proposal to upgrade the existing inventory of M-46 130mm artillery guns to 155mm guns through the Ordnance Factory Board. 

The OFB has plans of modernising its facilities under a Rs 15,000 crore plan in the ongoing 12th Defence Plan.



The DAC also discussed the amendments in the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) under which efforts to boost indigenisation in defence sector would be encouraged.amendments are based on the Ravinder Gupta Committee report on boosting indigenisation which has given suggestions to give the first right of refusal to the indigenous industry for the weapon system requirement of the armed forces. 

The DPP will also focus on bringing more changes in the ship-building sector in the country to increase the production capabilities of the Indian shipyards to construct ships at a faster rate. 

However, discussions on the amendments remained inconclusive and would be taken up again in the next DAC on April 20. 

The DAC also approved a Navy proposal for procuring equipment for the four large size amphibious warfare vessels to be procured by it at a cost of Rs 25,000 crore. 

A proposal for procuring anti-tank weaponry for the armed forces was also discussed during the meeting.


----------



## kaykay

India may go for 300 more T-90s from russia. 
Russia expecting orders for 300 more T-90S tanks from India : Russian Radio


----------



## jha

*Indian Army Wants to phase out Maruti Gypsy , Search begins for new 4×4*



> The Maruti Suzuki Gypsy, a dated but highly capable SUV, known as the mountain goat in many off roading circles, may be staring down the barrel. The Indian army, the largest customer of the Gypsy plans to phase out this SUV in favour of a new SUV with improved specifications. *The improved specifications include a diesel engine, ABS, Twin Airbags, an 800 Kilogram payload, power windows and a five door design.* The Gypsy, in its present guise, does not meet any of the above specifications and this has led to the speculation that the off roader might have reached the end of the road.
> 
> Gypsy SUV
> 
> When it was launched in 1985, the sleek but still rugged lines of the Gypsy made it an instant hit, although that popularity never really translated into massive sales figures.The numbers and the ubiquity came when law-enforcement agencies around the country and the armed forces began adding the sports utility vehicle (SUV), originally based on the Suzuki Jimny, to their fleets. The more agile, petrol-driven Gypsy was preferred over the slower, diesel-driven vehicles that had until then proliferated within the ranks of the police and the services.But the sales of the Gypsy to the armed forces may dry up, according to five people familiar with the matter who declined to be identified.
> 
> Will this be the end of the road for the vehicle, given that its biggest customer, the Indian Army, wants a sturdier vehicle with more modern features?When the Indian Army sought bids for the 800kg general service vehicle category, Maruti didn&#8217;t participate as it doesn&#8217;t have one that meets the requirements. Maruti&#8217;s Gypsy sells in the 500kg general service vehicle category.
> 
> *Rivals such as Tata Motors Ltd, Mahindra and Mahindra Ltd and Nissan Motor Co. have bid for the contract for 30,000 vehicles valued at Rs.3,000 crore, according to the people cited above.These people said that once an 800kg vehicle is selected, it will start replacing the Gypsy.Features being sought include airbags, anti-lock braking systems, air-conditioning, power windows, five doors and central locking&#8212;specifications absent in the Gypsy, which pretty much still looks the way it did in 1985.*&#8220;This is a part of the fleet modernization process of the army and the changes have been sought as Gypsy has become obsolete with time,&#8221; said one of the people cited above. &#8220;The army changed the requirements in 2010 and they (Maruti Suzuki) did not participate for the 800kg class 4×4 general service vehicle tender as Gypsy could not meet the above mentioned new requirements.&#8221;
> 
> A senior Maruti official speaking on condition of anonymity said that while it did not participate in the bid for the 800kg category, this doesn&#8217;t mean that the army will stop using the Gypsy.The &#8220;army has never said that the 500kg category will not exist. Maybe both of these categories may co-exist. So to say that the army will stop procuring Gypsys will be far-fetched,&#8221; he said.However, the request for the proposal issued by the army has mentioned that &#8220;minimum requirement for general service vehicle&#8221; is 800kg. Currently, Maruti&#8217;s Gypsy is sold in that (500kg) category.A Maruti Suzuki spokesperson, responding to a detailed questionnaire, said, &#8220;We have supplied over 27,000 Gyspsys and continue to serve the Indian Army.&#8221; He didn&#8217;t respond to other questions sent by email.
> 
> The Gypsy, along with Mahindra&#8217;s MM550, was inducted into the Indian Army in 1985 and Maruti has been selling roughly 3,000 units a year to the armed forces?ever since. Maruti has supplied more than 27,000 Gypsys to the army, a company spokesperson said.A Tata Motors spokesman confirmed that it has bid but declined to give further details. A Mahindra and Mahindra defence division spokesperson declined to comment on the matter. An email sent to the Nissan India spokesperson declined to comment. Emails sent to the spokespersons of the army and defence ministry remained unanswered till press time.
> 
> *While Mahindra is said to be sending a prototype based on its Scorpio SUV, the Tata Motors&#8217;s prototype will be based on the Safari platform. Nissan, participating in a defence procurement bid for the first time in India, will send a prototype based on its X-Trail SUV.* There is an old Indian Army connection with the Japanese company, however, through the P60 SUV?that Nissan introduced in the 1960s. It was modified into the Jabalpur Ordnance and Guncarriage Assembly&#8212;Jonga for short.Price bids for the Indian Army vehicle tender will be opened after technical clearance is given to the prototypes. Testing will begin by the end of this month after the companies submit their sample vehicles by 15 April.
> 
> *&#8220;The tender will be awarded to the lowest bidder,&#8221; said one of the people cited above. &#8220;It will be a phase-wise purchase and the army will replace its entire fleet of Gypsys in some years. However, the new general service vehicles will only be a part of the army from 2017 as the process of bidding and placing orders normally takes three-four years.&#8221;The army will gradually stop procuring Gypsy SUVs and the vehicle will eventually be phased out, the person said.The Gypsy&#8217;s exit from the army had already been on the cards, said Deba R. Mohanty, chairman and chief knowledge officer, Indicia Research and Advisory. &#8220;*I presume that Maruti may not be meeting the new requirements. Having said that, I think it will be a huge order and augurs well for the Indian companies involved in it.&#8221;
> 
> Other requirements that the Gypsy won&#8217;t meet include the stipulations about being diesel driven, having a minimum 120 horse power, compliant with Bharat Stage (BS) III and BS IV environmental norms and weighing 800kg or above, apart from climbing ability.Maruti doesn&#8217;t want to upgrade the Gypsy or develop a new platform as the cost involved wouldn&#8217;t be justified by the numbers it could sell, according to another company official.&#8220;The numbers that we sell to the army are substantially low as compared with our other models,&#8221; said the Maruti official. &#8220;Hence, it does not make sense to invest in developing a new platform altogether specifically for the army. We have enough demand coming from the commercial car market and the focus is to meet that demand.&#8221;
> 
> Also, Maruti doesn&#8217;t have a powerful diesel engine in its portfolio that could compete with those of the Safari or the Scorpio. In India, Maruti gets the 1300cc-diesel engine that it uses in several vehicles from Fiat SpA. Developing a new platform for a vehicle costs about Rs.800-Rs.1000 crore, according to experts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*India&#8217;s Light Helicopter Contract Hits Turbulence, Stalls*

*News and Updates:*

*April 3/13:*

RSH official delay. The Indian Army has asked for a delay in the competition, and the MoD&#8217;s Director General (Acquisition) has asked Eurocopter and Kamov for an 8-month extension of their bids to the end of 2013.

The Army&#8217;s problem is Brigadier V S Saini, who is currently posted at the Officers&#8217; Training Academy at Chennai (!). He was also in charge of the LUH field trials, and his name is on a document seized by Italian investigators into Finmeccanica&#8217;s AW101 VVIP helicopter deal. The document says that &#8220;Brig Saini&#8221; had demanded over $5 million to favour the company in the LUH deal as well, and mentions a January 2010 offer to &#8220;help to eliminate the competition.&#8221; The current conclusion is that no money changed hands, but just a few months later, Finmeccanica itself was eliminated on an inconsistent technicality.

Army chief General Bikram Singh reportedly told defence minister A K Antony that the RSH project needs to be formally put on hold until the inquiry against the brigadier is complete. Brig. Sani has denied the allegations, and reports indicate that Indian investigators haven&#8217;t been able to secure hard evidence. That means they&#8217;ll be depending on the Italians, who haven&#8217;t fully shared their VVIP deal evidence yet. 

https://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/eurocopter-bell-battling-for-500600m-indian-army-contract-0725/


----------



## kaykay

hey guys I have got a question for you...
As of 11th plan(2007-2012) Indian army has been augmented by 2 mountain divisions for north east(about 40000 soldiers)...but I was reading an old news where they stated that a new mountain strike corps along with 4 new mountain divisions will be raised...(AFAIK new mountain strike corps and other 2 mountain division will be raised in 12th plan)...so my question is whether by mistake they added those 2 divisions too in it which was raised some years back??
Indian army proposes increasing strength by one lakh troops - India - DNA @Abingdonboy @sancho @Koovie @Skull and Bones


----------



## Abingdonboy

@kaykay is say your are right in assuming the have not accounted for the 2 divisions already raised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

jha said:


> *Indian Army Wants to phase out Maruti Gypsy , Search begins for new 4×4*


The Mahindra based vesion should be something like this:







And the TATA:


----------



## selvan33

*Manpower crunch: Indian Army short of 9,590 officers*






The Indian Army is short of 9,590 officers. Sources told CNN-IBN on Wednesday that the current intake of officers at various academies will ensure that the deficit will be cut by two per cent every year.

Intake of officer cadets at the National Defence Academy rose from 1,800 to 2,100 since the last two years.

Meanwhile, a report on Wednesday claimed that the Army is looking to induct 200 more women officers with permanent commission (PC), but has ruled out any combat role for them.
*Manpower crunch: Indian Army short of 9,590 officers | idrw.org*


----------



## Abingdonboy

selvan33 said:


> *Manpower crunch: Indian Army short of 9,590 officers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian Army is short of 9,590 officers. Sources told CNN-IBN on Wednesday that the current intake of officers at various academies will ensure that the deficit will be cut by two per cent every year.
> 
> Intake of officer cadets at the National Defence Academy rose from 1,800 to 2,100 since the last two years.
> 
> Meanwhile, a report on Wednesday claimed that the Army is looking to induct 200 more women officers with permanent commission (PC), but has ruled out any combat role for them.
> *Manpower crunch: Indian Army short of 9,590 officers | idrw.org*



Steps being taken- good!


----------



## selvan33

selvan33 said:


> *Manpower crunch: Indian Army short of 9,590 officers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian Army is short of 9,590 officers. Sources told CNN-IBN on Wednesday that the current intake of officers at various academies will ensure that the *deficit will be cut by two per cent every year*.
> 
> *Intake of officer cadets at the National Defence Academy rose from 1,800 to 2,100* since the last two years.
> 
> Meanwhile, a report on Wednesday claimed that the Army is looking to induct 200 more women officers with permanent commission (PC), but has ruled out any combat role for them.
> *Manpower crunch: Indian Army short of 9,590 officers | idrw.org*



*@Abingdonboy* i cant understand this. actually how many officers our IA currently inducting every year.


----------



## Abingdonboy

selvan33 said:


> *@Abingdonboy* i cant understand this. actually how many officers our IA currently inducting every year.



What do you mean? What's not to understand? 


+ mate, I don't know how many officers the IA inducts per annum.


----------



## selvan33

Abingdonboy said:


> What do you mean? What's not to understand?
> 
> 
> + mate, I don't know how many officers the IA inducts per annum.



No dude. actually in that article they mentioned IA in shortage of 9500 officers. and now recruitment rised from 1800 to 2100 in NDA. but in that article they also mentioned this will reduce 2% in shortage every year. if it is reducing 2per cent in 9500 means then the recruitment will be around 180 every year. then what is that 2100 officers in NDA. if actually it is 2100 every year means then the reduction in shortage will be +20% every year or in every two years atleast.


----------



## Abingdonboy

selvan33 said:


> No dude. actually in that article they mentioned IA in shortage of 9500 officers. and now recruitment rised from 1800 to 2100 in NDA. but in that article they also mentioned this will reduce 2% in shortage every year. if it is reducing 2per cent in 9500 means then the recruitment will be around 180 every year. then what is that 2100 officers in NDA. if actually it is 2100 every year means then the reduction in shortage will be +20% every year or in every two years atleast.



Well it's simple maths- if the current intake is 1800 and it will be raised to 2100 (an increase of 300/annum) this is around 3% of the 9500 deficit (300/9500*100)> HOWEVER, this figure (3%) does not account for all those officers who are leaving the IA every year so this can easily be ~100 (or 1% of the 9500 figure deficit) so the real figure of eating into this deficit is ~2%. However the IA has plans to increase the intake even further in the coming years as at the new 2100 figure it would still take the IA 50 years to address the deficit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## selvan33

*Army Chief's two day J&K visit begins today, Chinese incursion top con*

Jammu: In the backdrop of the Chinese incursion in Ladakh sector of Jammu and Kashmir, Army Chief General Bikram Singh will arrive on a two-day visit of the state, starting from Tuesday.
Defence sources say that the security situation of the region is top of his agenda, following the recent Chinese incursion in Ladakh sector of Jammu and Kashmir. Field commanders are expected to brief the Army Chief on the security situation and counter infiltration and counter-insurgency measures. Meanwhile, China's Foreign Ministry has denied that its troops violated the Line of Actual Control with India.
"Chinese frontier (military) forces have consistently and strictly abided by the relevant treaties agreed on by China and India, respected and conformed to the line of control on the China-Indian border. We conducted a routine border patrol on the Chinese side, and did not even cross a step past the line of control," a Chinese official said.
*Army Chief's two day J&K visit begins today, Chinese incursion top con*


----------



## selvan33

*Army chief reviews security status in Doda sector*






Continuing with his review of security and counter-insurgency operations in Jammu and Kashmir, Army chief General Bikram Singh Wednesday visited troop formations in Doda sector and Akhnoor before wrapping up his visit to the state.

Gen. Singh was briefed on the security scenario by respective general officers commanding at the Rashtriya Rifles camps at Dharmund and Sila as part of his visit to formations under the Nagrota-based 16 Corps today, a defence spokesperson said. 

The Army chief also visited the Division Headquarters in Akhnoor in Jammu district accompanied by GOC-in-C of Northern Command Lt Gen. KT Parnaik and GOC 16 Corps, Lt Gen. BS Hooda.

During his two-day visit to J-K, Gen. Singh held discussions with formation commanders and also interacted with troops deployed along the Line of Control and those involved in counter-insurgency operations.

Interacting with the troops, he praised them for their selfless sacrifice in ensuring the sanctity of the countrys frontiers and in facilitating return of normalcy in J-K.

Gen. Singh had yesterday briefed J-K Governor NN Vohra and Chief Minister Omar Abdullah about the Chinese incursion in Ladakh region and the situation arising out of it.

The Army chief left for Delhi in the afternoon today.
*Army chief reviews security status in Doda sector | idrw.org*


----------



## black_jack

How many reserve troops we have ?


----------



## selvan33

black_jack said:


> How many reserve troops we have ?



*11,29,000 active personnel
9,60,000 reserve personnel*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-DUCT

> *Dispute between Army and Air Force Regarding Fighter Helicopters* ( via MOD Press )
> 
> *There is no dispute between Army and Air Force for control of fighter helicopters. Keeping in view operational requirements, Government has decided that ownership of future inductions of attack helicopters will vest with the Army.*
> 
> This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Mansukh L.Mandaviyaand Shri ParshottamKhodabhaiRupalain Rajya Sabha today.


X-posting from BRF.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

S-DUCT said:


> X-posting from BRF.



INEVITABLE Decision.
INTELLIGENT Decision.


----------



## sancho

S-DUCT said:


> Government has decided that ownership of *future inductions* of attack helicopters will vest with the Army



Which doesn't necessarily include the Apaches, since the order is already done and that would be a silly decision, if they spared them, just to please IAF.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Which doesn't necessarily include the Apaches, since the order is already done and that would be a silly decision, if they spared them, just to please IAF.



It's a done deal. Apaches are going to the IAF, expect a separate tender for heavy attack helos floated by the IA before the end of this decade is what I am hearing!  




Or the AAC will simply get their Apaches as a follow-on to the IAF units later this decade.


Either way I'd have to say the AAC is going to be seriously stretched for the next decade at least with all the new inductions (ALH, Rudra,LCH,LUH etc) and maybe it is a good thing they find their feet before graduating straight onto the "top-dog" aka AH-64E.




Anyway, the Indian military loves their duplication of services!!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> It's a done deal. Apaches are going to the IAF, expect a separate tender for heavy attack helos floated by the IA before the end of this decade is what I am hearing!
> 
> Or the AAC will simply get their Apaches as a follow-on to the IAF units later this decade.
> 
> Either way I'd have to say the AAC is going to be seriously stretched for the next decade at least with all the new inductions (ALH, Rudra,LCH,LUH etc) and maybe it is a good thing they find their feet before graduating straight onto the "top-dog" aka AH-64E.
> 
> Anyway, the Indian military loves their duplication of services!!



@Abingdonboy; do not get too hyper on this. The AAC needs time to set up their act completely. Which importantly includes setting up the complete infrastructure for reapair and overhaul of all kinds of Helos. Let them work with the Rudras in the mean-time. Inevitably and eventually; control of the Apaches (including follow-ons) will pass into their control.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Anyway, the Indian military loves their duplication of services!!



But that doesn't mean MoD have to fulfill every of their dreams. However, there is still a chance, that they divert them Apaches after arrival, when the Mi 35 that currently are operated in IA, will be phased out. Would be a blow for IAF, but the only sane choice. We can't afford to buy such expensive helicopters for IAF, without any use when IA is supporting it's troops with their own attack helicopters anyway.
I find it interesting that so many complained about the Mirage 2000 upgrade costs and nobody bothers about $44 millions each Apache, although we have Rudra now and LCH soon. Where is the cost comparision here?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> @Abingdonboy; do not get too hyper on this. The AAC needs time to set up their act completely. Which importantly includes setting up the complete infrastructure for reapair and overhaul of all kinds of Helos. Let them work with the Rudras in the mean-time. Inevitably and eventually; control of the Apaches (including follow-ons) will pass into their control.


 @Capt.Popeye sir, I have tried to say as much in my post but you have articulated it much better than I! I agree with all that you have said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> But that doesn't mean MoD have to fulfill every of their dreams. However, there is still a chance, that they divert them Apaches after arrival, when the Mi 35 that currently are operated in IA, will be phased out. Would be a blow for IAF, but the only sane choice. We can't afford to buy such expensive helicopters for IAF, without any use when IA is supporting it's troops with their own attack helicopters anyway.
> I find it interesting that so many complained about the Mirage 2000 upgrade costs and nobody bothers about $44 millions each Apache, although we have Rudra now and LCH soon. Where is the cost comparision here?



lol, you raise good points for sure @sancho! But what you are touching upon is the complete ignorance to military matters present in the mindset of the MoD! The defence departments the world over are filled with serving and recently retired military personnel, the Indian MoD is almost entirely devoid of such employees and as such its ranks are filled with pencil-pushing bureaucrats who know very little about defence matters. 


And I agree with your hypothesis that sooner or later the Apaches will find their way to the IA's AAC as will, I pray, the IAF's medium and heavy lift rotary-wing fleet but this is a battle the IAF and IA haven't even had yet but is surely brewing.......


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> lol, you raise good points for sure @sancho! But what you are touching upon is the complete ignorance to military matters present in the mindset of the MoD! The defence departments the world over are filled with serving and recently retired military personnel, the Indian MoD is almost entirely devoid of such employees and as such its ranks are filled with pencil-pushing bureaucrats who know very little about defence matters.



Logically, IA needs the combat helicopters and at least the bulk of the Mi 17 for troop transport and support roles, while IAF should remain with Mig 17s, 26 and in future Chinooks for uttility and cargo roles, next to their fixed wing fleet. Especially in disaster relief roles, this combo would ease operations, instead of trying to combine operations of 2 forces again.


And I agree with your hypothesis that sooner or later the Apaches will find their way to the IA's AAC as will, I pray, the IAF's medium and heavy lift rotary-wing fleet but this is a battle the IAF and IA haven't even had yet but is surely brewing.......[/QUOTE]


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Logically, IA needs the combat helicopters and at least the bulk of the Mi 17 for troop transport and support roles, while IAF should remain with Mig 17s, 26 and in future Chinooks for uttility and cargo roles, next to their fixed wing fleet. Especially in disaster relief roles, this combo would ease operations, instead of trying to combine operations of 2 forces again.


 @sancho do you not think the IA should go the US way and put all such rotary-wing assets under the Army's control?


----------



## SR-91

OFF TOPIC QUESTION!!
@sancho, @Abingdonboy, or anyone with knowledge

Is there any combat training exercise where all branches get together and take part???


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho do you not think the IA should go the US way and put all such rotary-wing assets under the Army's control?



First of all, none of our forces should do anything like the US or any other country does it, because they have their operational goals and requirements, we have ours!
US army for example is placed at various bases all over the world and not in every country where they are, they have also a USAF base. The CH 47 in the US army has a different role than will have in IAF, so you can't simply take it over without looking at our own needs.
As I said, for IA the addition of combat helicopters and the bulk of the Mi 17s makes the most sense, since they will support the troops directly. IAF on the other side, must still be able to transport cargo or troops / personnel for other forces in and around India and that not only with fixed wing aircrafts. That's why they still will need a part of the Mi 17 and definitely the heavy lift fleet too. The only reason for combat helicopters in IAF, would be escorts, or special ops and here Rudras will be best suited at low costs.



SR-91 said:


> OFF TOPIC QUESTION!!
> @sancho, @Abingdonboy, or anyone with knowledge
> 
> Is there any combat training exercise where all branches get together and take part???



Not sure, but if I remember correctly the amphibious exercises included IA troops and vehicles, IN vessels, but also IAFs aircrafts. Maybe @Joe Shearer can tell you more about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> First of all, none of our forces should do anything like the US or any other country does it, because they have their operational goals and requirements, we have ours!
> US army for example is placed at various bases all over the world and not in every country where they are, they have also a USAF base. The CH 47 in the US army has a different role than will have in IAF, so you can't simply take it over without looking at our own needs.
> As I said, for IA the addition of combat helicopters and the bulk of the Mi 17s makes the most sense, since they will support the troops directly. IAF on the other side, must still be able to transport cargo or troops / personnel for other forces in and around India and that not only with fixed wing aircrafts. That's why they still will need a part of the Mi 17 and definitely the heavy lift fleet too. The only reason for combat helicopters in IAF, would be escorts, or special ops and here Rudras will be best suited at low costs.


But why does the IAF need heavy-lift helos? I just can't see it. The majority of the missions the CH-47Fs will fly will be in support of the army so why not just give the IA the Chinooks/Heavy-lift helos?? I see the only roles the IAF needs helos for being Spec Ops and SAR/CSAR. For these roles, I agree, the ALH WSI is an excellent option although I would also like to see the CV-22 (for Spec Ops support) and the HH-60G PaveHawks (purely for the Garuds and CSAR missions). Other than that all the IAF's rotoary wing assets should be transferred to the IA or retired.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

SR-91 said:


> OFF TOPIC QUESTION!!
> @sancho, @Abingdonboy, or anyone with knowledge
> 
> Is there any combat training exercise where all branches get together and take part???



Yes there are and have been tri-service exercises. On the Gujrat coast and in Andamans & Nicobar Is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

SR-91 said:


> OFF TOPIC QUESTION!!
> @sancho, @Abingdonboy, or anyone with knowledge
> 
> Is there any combat training exercise where all branches get together and take part???


Mate, of course there are many such exercises especially today when the Indian military is trying to emphasis "jointness". The ANC holds such EXs daily and on a large scale annually. Other commands of the IAF/IN/IA do so in mainland India too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> But why does the IAF need heavy-lift helos? I just can't see it. The majority of the missions the CH-47Fs will fly will be in support of the army so why not just give the IA the Chinooks/Heavy-lift helos?? I see the only roles the IAF needs helos for being Spec Ops and SAR/CSAR. For these roles, I agree, the ALH WSI is an excellent option although I would also like to see the CV-22 (for Spec Ops support) and the HH-60G PaveHawks (purely for the Garuds and CSAR missions). Other than that all the IAF's rotoary wing assets should be transferred to the IA or retired.



Airlift in India is still a preserve of the IAF and seems likely to remain that way for some more time to come. While TacLift of troops into battle may gradually pass into AAC's control with the Dhruvas performing that role. Later Mi-17 medium lift may also come into the AACs inventory but there are still no indications of that. With very good reasons. Let AAC manage the attack and TacLift choppers that they will get in to a cohesive and effective force with Mech and SF units. The second part is mostly done but the first is not. Then and only then will there be case for IA asking for Airlift capability. Right now that is a far-flown idea; as much as IN asking for Airlift capabilities.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> The majority of the missions the CH-47Fs will fly will be in support of the army so why not just give the IA the Chinooks/Heavy-lift helos??



Not at all, please compare the reports about Mi 26 operations once again and you will see that most of the missions are simple cargo lift roles, like lifting crashed aircrafts, trucks or heavy vehicles for road and rail constructions, ISRO heavy cargo lifts and of course the disaster relief missions during floods or earthquakes, where IAF as I said, needs to combine the operations of it's fixed and rotor wing fleet. 




Abingdonboy said:


> I see the only roles the IAF needs helos for being Spec Ops and SAR/CSAR. For these roles, I agree, the ALH WSI is an excellent option although I would also like to see the CV-22 (for Spec Ops support) and the HH-60G PaveHawks (purely for the Garuds and CSAR missions). Other than that all the IAF's rotoary wing assets should be transferred to the IA or retired.



LUH and Dhruv for uttility
Rudra for escort and special ops
V22 for CSAR and special ops
CH 47 or even better, EC FTH for heavy lift

That would be the perfect mix for IAF.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> Airlift in India is still a preserve of the IAF and seems likely to remain that way for some more time to come. While TacLift of troops into battle may gradually pass into AAC's control with the Dhruvas performing that role. Later Mi-17 medium lift may also come into the AACs inventory but there are still no indications of that. With very good reasons. Let AAC manage the attack and TacLift choppers that they will get in to a cohesive and effective force with Mech and SF units. The second part is mostly done but the first is not. Then and only then will there be case for IA asking for Airlift capability. Right now that is a far-flown idea; as much as IN asking for Airlift capabilities.



Sir, I'm not calling for the IA to be given fixed-wing airlift capability purely rotoary wing assets which by nature are TacLifters and, more often than not, are employed to support the IA. I just can't see what utility there is in the IAF having such assets, they can keep their fixed-wing a/c and a few specialized helos (for Spec Ops support and SAR/CSAR roles) but everything else needs to go either to retirement or to the IA. 


Just my opinion.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Sir, I'm not calling for the IA to be given fixed-wing airlift capability purely rotoary wing assets which by nature are TacLifters and, more often than not, are employed to support the IA. I just can't see what utility there is in the IAF having such assets, they can keep their fixed-wing a/c and a few specialized helos (for Spec Ops support and SAR/CSAR roles) but everything else needs to go either to retirement or to the IA.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion.



IA is simply not equipped to handle them; either by material resources, operating systems or even training. So, why make the confusion worse confounding?


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Not at all, please compare the reports about Mi 26 operations once again and you will see that most of the missions are simple cargo lift roles, like lifting crashed aircrafts, trucks or heavy vehicles for road and rail constructions, ISRO heavy cargo lifts and of course the disaster relief missions during floods or earthquakes, where IAF as I said, needs to combine the operations of it's fixed and rotor wing fleet.


I was thinking you'd bring that up  !! You forgot to mention the support the MI-26s have given to the BRO! I see what you are getting at but what I think needs to be done is the GoI procure a few MI-26 T2s (PAWAN HANS can do this) and then the GoI/India has access to the awesome power of this bird for civilian/disaster work without having the military saddled with this combat ineffective machine. The duties you have given aren't military missions sir and every hour they are engaged in such roles they aren't supporting the military for which they were bought and are operated and owned by.



When it comes to the CH-47F, this bird is much better (IMHO) being operated by the IA to support troops, transport arty pieces (M777), support SFs, transport supplies to FOBs etc 









> LUH and Dhruv for uttility
> Rudra for escort and special ops
> V22 for CSAR and special ops
> CH 47 or even better, EC FTH for heavy lift
> 
> That would be the perfect mix for IAF.



Agreed (somewhat, the IAF can have a few LUH and ALH but majority should be given to the IA)
Agreed
Agreed (although for CSAR/SAR roles I think the HH-60G Pavehawk is ideal)
Do not agree and lol- you and your love for the EC-FTH @sancho!



Capt.Popeye said:


> IA is simply not equipped to handle them; either by material resources, operating systems or even training. So, why make the confusion worse confounding?



Sir, I am talking about long-term ie 10-15 years down the road. I agree entirely that the IA's AAC of today is in no way ready to take delivery of and operate the LCH,AH-64E, CH-47F,LUH,ALH, ALH WSI all in the next few years. The AAC needs to grow itself and get a stronger base for which to build on.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> The duties you have given aren't military missions sir and every hour they are engaged in such roles they aren't supporting the military for which they were bought and are operated and owned by.



Of course they are, support building infrastructure in the northern areas is a key for an effective defence against China, disaster relief or MEDIVAC missions are totally normal for military aircrafts as well and supporting ISRO is at least a government agency, that also helps the forces, so it is important and has it's return as well. For India this cargo and transport capability is still very crucial, since many areas are not reachable by road or train and will be even more important in war times, when airstrips might be destroyed or damaged. One reason I wanted a capable heavy lift helicopter, not a compromise. 




Abingdonboy said:


> When it comes to the CH-47F, this bird is much better (IMHO) being operated by the IA to support troops, transport arty pieces (M777), support SFs, transport supplies to FOBs etc



Hehe, you still don't get over the Boeing PR isn't it? Again, what the Ch47 is in US army, is the Mi 17 for Indian forces, troop, jeep, cargo, or M777 transport, all that can and will be done by the robust and cost-effective Russian helicopter in large numbers. That's why IA needs Mi 17s and not 15 x CH 47, but why these fit in IAF better, to support heavy transport operations.




Abingdonboy said:


> Agreed (somewhat, the IAF can have a few LUH and ALH but majority should be given to the IA)
> Agreed
> Agreed (although for CSAR/SAR roles I think the HH-60G Pavehawk is ideal)
> Do not agree and lol- you and your love for the EC-FTH @sancho!



All forces will need LUH and Dhruv class helicopters, for basic utility roles and the V22 is far better in the CSAR role than the HH-60, because it can play out it's stong points in this role perfectly. It's not love for the EC-FTH, but a logical approach to our requirements, since it combines all the advantages of a Mi 26 and a Ch 47 together. So when we can be a partner of such a new aircraft, why should we decide between one of these old once? That simply doesn't make sense and shows that the heavy lift competition lacked foresight.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Hehe, you still don't get over the Boeing PR isn't it? Again, what the Ch47 is in US army, is the Mi 17 for Indian forces, troop, jeep, cargo, or M777 transport, all that can and will be done by the robust and cost-effective Russian helicopter in large numbers. That's why IA needs Mi 17s and not 15 x CH 47, but why these fit in IAF better, to support heavy transport operations.



Could be, but what ever way you cut it the MI-17--CH-47 comparison is unfair to both sides. 




> Of course they are, support building infrastructure in the northern areas is a key for an effective defence against China, disaster relief or MEDIVAC missions are totally normal for military aircrafts as well and supporting ISRO is at least a government agency, that also helps the forces, so it is important and has it's return as well. For India this cargo and transport capability is still very crucial, since many areas are not reachable by road or train and will be even more important in war times, when airstrips might be destroyed or damaged. One reason I wanted a capable heavy lift helicopter, not a compromise.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/29550-indian-army-news-discussions-69.html#ixzz2RxnAzHsP



And again I think a purchase by PAWANS HANS ( a govt owned entity) for 4-6+ MI-26T2s would be far more beneficial to India as a whole than either the IAF getting new MI-26s or their CH-47s being seconded by any tom dick and harry to carry out any random duty they saw fit. That way India still has assess to these beasts when needing that raw power and heavy-lift capability and there isn't a drain on the IAF's resources or operational capabilities. 


In the same way Govts (including the GoI) hire AN-224s for certain transport duties but don't have AN-224s in their own AFs.


The MI-26s are simply to specialised and "solo-role" to be any good to a modern military for _military _ roles.



And yes I agree the EC-FTH is an area India should look into now. But I think it is fair enough the IAF went for Chinooks for now as there is a pressing need for a replacement to the aged MI-26s that are in service (barely) today.



The IAF chose pennies today over pounds tomorrow. In the same way they ruled out the CH-53K as it is many years away from being anywhere near operationally ready.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Could be, but what ever way you cut it the MI-17--CH-47 comparison is unfair to both sides.



On paper, but what matters is, the reality and here we have a medium to heavy class helicopter, while US A uses a heavy class helicopter for the same roles. That's why I said, don't look at other forces, since they have different requirements and aims. For us the Mi 17 is much more suitable, with heavy class helicopters only in the lift role, much similar to the mix of USMC, with V22s and CH53s.



Abingdonboy said:


> In the same way Govts (including the GoI) hire AN-224s for certain transport duties but don't have AN-224s in their own AFs.



For specific transports, but heavy lift helicopter transports are not rare in India, especially as in the mentioned roles, the correct counterpart would be the C17s that IAF has bought, mainly for strategtic heavy transports to long distances, while MTA will be our workhorse, similar to the Mi 17 and both including tactical roles.



Abingdonboy said:


> The MI-26s are simply to specialised and "solo-role" to be any good to a modern military for _military _ roles.



If that would be true, why is there such a huge market for CH53s? The same base design and just a bit smaller, operated by various countries in different forces. You can argue that the Mi 26 is too big, but then again the EC-FTH is not! 



Abingdonboy said:


> But I think it is fair enough the IAF went for Chinooks for now as there is a pressing need for a replacement to the aged MI-26s that are in service (barely) today.



No it's not, because they didn't even considered any future option, not even the CH 53K, that would be available earlier and that is a major mistake in planning. Also if there would be an urgend need, why would you go for a completely new type of helicopter, that needs time for induction and set of of training and logistics, instead of simply doing what you have suggested otherwise as well, simply leasing some new Mi 26-T2s for some years, which could be directly inducted without any delay and no compromises in the operational use, like it will be the case with the CH 47?
I would have fully supported this way, if that would be the short to medium term solution, with CH 53K or EC-FTH as the long term one, but the way IAF did it now, is simply the worst possible way of all!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Sir, I am talking about long-term ie 10-15 years down the road. I agree entirely that the IA's AAC of today is in no way ready to take delivery of and operate the LCH,AH-64E, CH-47F,LUH,ALH, ALH WSI all in the next few years. The AAC needs to grow itself and get a stronger base for which to build on.



Of course; that is the way forward and chances are that it will even happen inevitably, which will not even give us a chance to debate it then! Though my sneaky feeling is that even the Army has not thought beyond Medium-Lift Helicopters.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> Though my sneaky feeling is that even the Army has not thought beyond Medium-Lift Helicopters.



I think you're right- the IA is focused on Attack helos and other things right now and the Medium-lift helo battle is quite a bit down the road.


----------



## fatman17

*India Prepares For Another Chinese Victory*

May 7, 2013:

The recent (April 15th) Chinese incursion inside Indian Kashmir has reminded Indian military leaders that despite over five years of brave talk and bold plans, not much has actually been accomplished to rectify the shortage of access to the Indian side of the border. It was this lack of access that played a key role in the last border war with China (in 1962) which saw better prepared and supplied Chinese forces wearing down their brave but ill-supplied Indian opponents. Indians are waking up to the fact that a repeat of their 1962 defeat is in the making. 

Over the last five years India has ordered roads built so that troops can reach the Chinese border in sufficient strength to stop a Chinese invasion. The roads have, for the most part, not been built. The problem is the Indian bureaucracy and its inability to get anything done quickly or even on time. The military procurement bureaucracy is the best, or worst, example of this. The military procurement bureaucracy takes decades to develop and produce locally made gear and often never delivers. Buying foreign equipment is almost as bad, with corruption and indecisiveness delaying and sometimes halting selection and purchase of needed items. 

Despite the bureaucracy, some progress has been made. Three years ago India quietly built and put into service an airfield for transports in the north (Uttarakhand), near their border with China. While the airfield can also be used to bring in urgently needed supplies for local civilians during those months when snow blocks the few roads, it is mainly there for military purposes, in case China invades again. Uttarakhand is near Kashmir and a 38,000 square kilometer chunk of land that China seized after a brief war with India in 1962. This airfield and several similar projects along the Chinese border are all about growing fears of continued Chinese claims on Indian territory. India is alarmed at increasing strident Chinese insistence that it owns northeastern Indian state of Arunachal Pradesh. This has led to an increased movement of Indian military forces to that remote area. 

India has discovered that a buildup in these remote areas is easier said than done. Without new roads nothing else really makes much difference. Airfields require fuel and other supplies to be more than just another place where an aircraft can land (and not take off if it needs refueling). Moreover, the Indians found that they were far behind Chinese efforts. When they took a closer look three years ago, Indian staff officers discovered that China had improved its road network along most of their 4,000 kilometer common border. Indian military planners calculated that, as a result of this network, Chinese military units could move 400 kilometers a day on hard surfaced roads, while Indian units could only move half as fast, while suffering more vehicle damage because of the many unpaved roads. Moreover, China had more roads right up to the border. Building more roads on the Indian side will take years, once the bureaucratic problems are overcome (which often takes a decade). The roads are essential to support Indian plans to build more airfields near the border and stationing modern fighters there. Military planners found, once the terrain was surveyed and calculations completed, that it would take a lot more time because of the need to build maintenance facilities, roads to move in fuel and supplies, and housing for military families. 

All these border disputes have been around for centuries but became more immediate when India and China fought a short war, up in these mountains, in 1962. The Indians lost and are determined not to lose a rematch. But so far, the Indians have been falling farther behind China. This situation developed because India, decades ago, decided that one way to deal with a Chinese invasion was to make it difficult for them to move forward. Thus, for decades, the Indians built few roads on their side of the border. But that also made it more difficult for Indian forces to get into the disputed areas. This strategy suited the Indian inability to actually build roads in these sparsely inhabited areas. 

The source of the current border tension goes back a century and heated up when China resumed its control over Tibet in the 1950s. From the end of the Chinese empire in 1912 up until 1949 Tibet had been independent. But when the communists took over China in 1949, they sought to reassert control over their "lost province" of Tibet. This began slowly, but once all of Tibet was under Chinese control in 1959, China once again had a border with India and there was immediately a disagreement about exactly where the border should be. That&#8217;s because, in 1914, the newly independent government of Tibet worked out a border (the McMahon line) with the British (who controlled India). China considers this border agreement illegal and wants 90,000 square kilometers back. India refused, especially since this would mean losing much of the state of Arunachal Pradesh in northeastern India and some bits elsewhere in the area. 

Putting more roads into places like Arunachal Pradesh (83,000 square kilometers and only a million people) and Uttarakhand (53,566 square kilometers and ten million people) will improve the economy, as well as military capabilities. This will be true of most of the border area. For decades local civilians along these borders have been asking for more roads and economic development but were turned down because of the now discredited Indian strategy. 

All the roads won't change the fact that most of the border is mountains, the highest mountains (the Himalayas) in the world. So no matter how much you prepare for war, no one is going very far, very fast, when you have to deal with these mountains. As the Indians discovered, the Chinese persevered anyway and built roads and railroads anyway and now India has to quickly respond in kind or face a repeat of their 1962 defeat. 

Despite the lack of roads, India has moved several infantry divisions, several squadrons of Su-30 fighters, and six of the first eight squadrons of its new Akash air defense missile systems as close to the Chinese border as their existing road network will allow. Most of these initially went into Assam, just south of Arunachal Pradesh, until the road network is built up sufficiently to allow bases to be maintained closer to the border. It may be a decade or more before those roads are built, meaning China can seize Arunachal Pradesh anytime it wants and there&#8217;s not much India can do to stop it. 

Undeterred by that the Indian Army has asked for $3.5 billion in order to create three more brigades (two infantry and one armored) to defend the Chinese border. Actually, this new force is in addition to the new mountain corps (of 80,000 troops) nearing approval (at a cost of $11.5 billion). The mountain corps is to be complete in four years. The three proposed brigades would be ready in 4-5 years. By the end of the decade India will have spent nearly five billion dollars on new roads, rail lines, and air fields near the 4,057 kilometer long Chinese border. Spending the money is not the same as actually getting the roads and railroads actually built. 

All this is another example of the old saying that amateurs (and politicians) talk tactics, while professionals talk logistics. China realized this first and has built 58,000 kilometers of roads to the Indian border, along with five airbases and several rail lines. Thus, China can move thirty divisions to the border, which is three times more than India can get to its side of the frontier.


----------



## Joe Shearer

And now the circus of breast-beating, jumping, hooting and posturing hyper-patriots will troop in, proclaiming from the tree-tops (where else) that logistics does not matter, the brave Indian Army will prevail whatever happens.

Sick lot of retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Joe Shearer said:


> And now the circus of breast-beating, jumping, hooting and posturing hyper-patriots will troop in, proclaiming from the tree-tops (where else) that logistics does not matter, the brave Indian Army will prevail whatever happens.
> 
> Sick lot of retards.



if it makes you feel any better, same on this side of the border...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

Joe Shearer said:


> And now the circus of breast-beating, jumping, hooting and posturing hyper-patriots will troop in, proclaiming from the tree-tops (where else) that logistics does not matter, the brave Indian Army will prevail whatever happens.
> 
> Sick lot of retards.


These guys watch too many Sunny Deol films

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

fatman17 said:


> if it makes you feel any better, same on this side of the border...



Chief, we had 50 years and we did nothing. 

I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## Srinivas

As if Chinese are super soldiers and they can fight India in Himalayas, too many scared guys having group therapy here.

Armed forces knows the situation and they have assessed the situation and are preparing for it. How can India ignore its number one enemy China??

China factor plays an important factor in Indian policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Indian army launches facebook page.
Indian Army Launches Facebook Page - MediaNama
so like it guys..


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Skydivers of Indian Army Adventure Wing.... Lt Col Satyendra Verma and Lt Col Servesh Dhadwal, Jump Over Kavaratti in Lakshadeep islands, India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Joe Shearer said:


> And now the circus of breast-beating, jumping, hooting and posturing hyper-patriots will troop in, proclaiming from the tree-tops (where else) that logistics does not matter, the brave Indian Army will prevail whatever happens.
> 
> Sick lot of retards.



I agree with you joe,army's situation is pathetic.Lack of infrastructure,near obsolete standard rifle,Need new gen infantry ATGMs,No artillery,Need upgrade on ICVs,Except deployment of brahmos no real theatre ballistic missiles are being fielded.We need an extended range prahar or ISKANDER asap.Our supply dumps and bases are under threat from massed chinese ballistic missiles,we need longer range ABM systems like s-500 or david's sling.Our complicated regional sector based command structure is obsolete,needs major reorganization.
But on the good side our airforce is becoming powerful with each day and is qualitatively reaching peak.
Our navy has done best.
But i agree with u completely when u say army state is dismal.If **** hits the fan,as always babus will watch and lecture and our brave junior officers will have to do their best to save the day with their blood just like in kargil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*BORDER PERSONNEL MEETING WITH CHINA AT BUMLA : 30 May 2013*

Border Personnel Meeting (BPM) with China was held today (30 May 2013 ) at Maitrey Sthal,Bumla, Tawang, Arunachal Pradesh, from 10 AM to 1:30 PM. The Indian Delegation was led by Brig J S Rajpurohit and the Chinese delegation was led by Col Tang Fucheng, Sector Commander from Tsona Dzong. Mutual cooperation and maintenance of peace on the borders was discussed during the meeting.


----------



## RPK

nsurgency first erupted in India in Nagaland in 1956 when Angami Zaphu Phizo led Naga National Council started armed struggle. In 1966, the same story was repeated when Mizoram went up in flames. The Army units initially inducted to control the situation suffered heavy casualties. It was then realised that troops suffered avoidable casualties because of inadequate training for such operations. 

A pressing need was felt to appropriately condition Infantry battalions earmarked for Counter Insurgency Operations before induction. Under the directions of Lt Gen (later Field Marshal) SHFJ Manekshaw, MC, then General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Command, a decision was taken to establish a School to meet this much needed requirement. Accordingly, in 1967, Lieutenant Colonel (later Lt Gen) Mathew Thomas, established an adhoc Jungle Training School at Mynkre near Jowai (Shillong). In September 1968, this was designated as Eastern Command Counter Insurgency Training School.

Later the school was re-located at Vairengte in Mizoram and on 01 May 1970 started functioning as Counter Insurgency & Jungle Warfare (CIJW) School with Brigadier (later Lt Gen) Mathew Thomas as the founder Commandant. 

On 01 August 1971, the School was placed in suspended animation in view of the impending Indo-Pak War. The Headquarters of the School provided the nucleus for Kilo Force and saw action in Operation &#8216;JACKPOT&#8217; in erstwhile East Pakistan. The then Commandant, Brigadier (later Lt Gen) Anand Swarup, was awarded Maha Vir Chakra for his indomitable courage and leadership. In 1972, the School reverted back to its basic role and has grown in stature and strength successfully. Over the years progressive upgradations in all facilities has enabled CIJW School to carve a unique niche for itself. 

The CIJW School presently, has over the years grown from a small training establishment for the Indian Army to a World Class Premier Training Institution. Today there is a long list of Foreign Armies that are lined up to send their contingents to train at the School. In addition the Army Headquarters receives innumerable requests from all CAPFs and PMF for training their contingents at the CIJW School. The IHQ of MoD (Army) has very appropriately nominated CIJW School as a Centre of Excellence in the field of Sub Conventional Operations. A major training asset of the School is the availability of most suitable terrain around it. The jungles provide the exclusivity that any training establishment longs for. The School has also designed an area that is akin to the terrain obtaining in J&K for imparting realistic training. 

The Institution has so far trained over approximately six thousand officers, nearly twelve thousand JCOs and over two lakh personnel below officers rank. In addition 1,562 foreign students from as many as thirty countries have also undergone Counter Insurgency training here. 

The essence of practical training is reinforced in the School&#8217;s training areas reminding constantly that while serving in the Armed Forces soldiers have no choice but to train and equip to combat terrorism. If not, they may end up training all their lives for a conventional war they may never fight, but fight a war all their lives for which they were never trained. 

Training at the School is demanding - it is more of mental robustness than physical endurance he stresses. Dexterity, fitness alertness, marksmanship and innovativeness are among few attributes this great School instills. 

International Interface for CI / CT Training. To understand and combat the growing menace of terrorism, armies world over are required to interface with each other so that they learn from each others experiences. Over the last few years the School has been the preferred destination for foreign visits, because of the tremendous experience of the Indian Army in combating the scourge of insurgency. It is a matter of pride that till date 400 Officers and 1162 Soldiers from 30 countries have undergone training at the school. In addition a large number of foreign delegations have been hosted by the School.

During the last four decades, it has blossomed into a &#8216;Centre of Excellence&#8217;, a rich repository of knowledge in the field of Sub Conventional Warfare. The School has, through continuous excellence, carved a place for itself in the global map. Hundreds of foreign soldiers from over 30 countries have trained at the School and the list is ever growing. CIJW School has transformed the &#8216;Gateway to Mizoram&#8217; into a much sought after place by foreign Armies. The professionalism demonstrated by the instructors of the School is unmatched and has enabled this unique institution to live up to its Credo - &#8220;Fight the Guerrilla Like a Guerrilla&#8221;.

















Trainees practicing on the Artificial Rock Climbing Wall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## sancho

> *India Files Bribery Charges Against Rheinmetall*
> 
> Indian authorities have filed charges against an official with anti-aircraft system manufacturer Rheinmetall Air Defense (RAD) for allegedly paying bribes to help it avoid being blacklisted in India.
> 
> A spokesperson with India&#8217;s Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) tells Aviation Week that bribery charges have been registered in a special court against Gerhard Hoy, the representative in India of Rheinmetall, along with Indian businessman Abhishek Verma and his wife, Anca Neacsu.
> 
> Verma allegedly took a bribe from RAD via Ganton Ltd., a company allegedly controlled by him, to stall the blacklisting procedures initiated by the Indian government, the CBI spokesperson says. Swiss-based RAD was one of six companies blacklisted by India&#8217;s defense ministry in March 2012 as a result of corruption allegations, forbidding them from doing business with India&#8217;s state-run Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) network for 10 years...



India Files Bribery Charges Against Rheinmetall


----------



## RPK

MONUSCO PEACEKEEPERS FREE STUDENTS IN NORTH KIVU, DR CONGO:05 JUNE 2013
Efforts of peacekeepers of INDBATT 2 of North Kivu Brigade resulted in rescue of 12 innocent students from M23 rebels at Kiwanja in Rutshuru territory of North Kivu province of Democratic Republic of Congo.

Continuing its atrocities on the local population, M23 rebels apprehended 20 innocent civilians including 12 students of Butrande Secondary School, Kiwanja on 05 Jun 2013, on suspicion of having links with banditry activities in the area. The faith on MONUSCO by the local population was reposed, when a delegation of local community leaders and Children Parliament an NGO, approached Indian Army Company Operating Base (COB), Kiwanja for the safe release of these innocent people.

On receipt of this information, the Indian Army contingent swung into action and a team was formed to ensure safe release of the arrested civilians. The Company Commander incorporated the locality chiefs and other influential people of the area and through them passed a strong message to the armed group for the release of innocent civilians especially the students. 

This resulted in immediate release of two students within five hours of their arrest and after the sustained efforts, negotiations and robust posture of MONUSCO remaining ten students were also released safely on the second day. 

The NGO, Childrens Parliament and locals of Kiwanja appreciated the assistance by MONUSCO peacekeepers for rescue of local civilians. The efforts of the North Kivu Indian Brigade have further strengthened the confidence and faith of locals in UN peacekeepers for providing a helping hand and ensure a secure environment.


----------



## kurup

Army rescuing stranded pilgrims in rain-battered Uttarakhand






Lucknow : Hundreds of pilgrims, cut off in Uttarakhand's Chamoli following incessant rains and landslides, were Monday evacuated to safer places by Indian Army troops, a defence spokesman said. Further evacuation was disrupted due to extensive landslides in the area.

Food, medical aid and shelter has been provided to hundreds of stranded pilgrims in the area between Govindghat and Joshimath, the spokesman told IANS.

Following incessant rainfall and flash floods in various regions of Uttarakhand, the army has been providing continuous humanitarian aid to thousands of pilgrims since late Saturday, he said.

Army assistance centres have been established at Harsil, Uttarkashi, Rudraprayag, Joshimath, Govindghat, Hanuman Chetti and Darchula Sunday to provide information, medical aid, food and water to stranded and hungry pilgrims.

The army has launched a dozen reconnaissance parties to inaccessible areas to obtain first-hand information. Five columns, each comprising around approximately 125 troops, are already in location to provide assistance on ground, while another 10 columns have been kept on stand-by to move at short notice to flood-affected areas.

The army mobilized these columns without waiting for any request from civil administration, said the spokesman.

Army teams provided succour to paramilitary personnel at Sela in Pithoragarh district and detachment of mules at Gauri Kund near Kedarnath, the spokesman said.

In addition, eight Quick Reaction Medical teams have established medical aid posts at Rudraprayag, Joshimath, Govindghat and Darchula to provide immediate life-saving medical assistance, he added.

At least 11 people were dead and another 50 were missing in the heavy downpour that began Saturday night and has continued for the past two days. The met department has forecast more thunder showers in the hill state.

Indian Defence News - Army rescuing stranded pilgrims in rain-battered Uttarakhand


----------



## RPK

In ensuring the mandate of protection of civilians, North Kivu Indian Brigade peacekeepers removed illegal tax collection point established by an Armed Group in Masisi territory of North Kivu.Based on inputs from locals regarding incidences of illegal tax collection by armed groups in area Kibati of Masisi territory,the North Kivu Indian Brigade's INDIAN BATTALION-3 Temporary Operating Base (TOB) located at Kashebere launched Quick Reaction Force (QRFs) to verify but the same could not be corroborated as armed group cadres used to run away and hide in adjoining forests prior to arrival of QRFs. 

On 28 June 2013, a strong patrol of 18 Indian peacekeepers of INDIAN BATTALION - 3 under an officer was launched before first light to surprise negative elements and catch them red handed. The patrol reached Kibati area during the peak period of civilian movement and encountered four armed cadres of Movement Action Congolese (MAC) on the road extorting illegal tax money from civilians passing through the area. 

The QRF Commander confronted the armed cadres and instructed them to stop collection of illegal tax and move out of the area immediately. A standoff ensued and appreciating the situation QRF took an offensive posture including cocking of weapons showing clear intent. Observing the firm stand of MONUSCO Blue helmets, the armed cadres moved out of the area.

Later a stern message was conveyed by the QRF commander to Armed Group&#8217;s through CONGOLESE NATIONAL POLICE (PNC) and prominent villagers that such activities against civilians will not be accepted. The swift response and robust action by MONUSCO's Indian peacekeepers to remove illegal tax collection points by armed groupswas very well appreciated by the locals in the area.The North Kivu Brigade Blue Helmets continue to patrol and dominate the entire area of responsibility to prevent any such illegal activities by armed group cadres. 

These round the clock patrolling of sensitive areas by peacekeepers have further strengthened the faith of local Congolese in UN peacekeepers for ensuring a secure environment in the area.


----------



## RPK

LIEUTENANT GENERAL RAJAN BAKHSHI TAKES OVER AS 
GOC-IN-C, CENTRAL COMMAND
Lieutenant General Rajan Bakhshi was commissioned into 17 HORSE on 21 Dec 1975. The General Officer is an alumnus of St. Xavier&#8217;s High School, Delhi, Shri Ram College of Commerce, Delhi University, Indian Military Academy, Dehradun and a graduate from Defence Services Staff College, Wellington. 

Lieutenant General Rajan Bakhshi has had extensive operational experience in varied appointments in all kinds of terrain configurations. He has served in all the Strike Corps&#8217; of the Indian Army. The General Officer commanded an Armoured Regiment and an Armoured Brigade as part of an elite Armoured Division on the Western Front. He went on to command an Infantry Division in the Western Theatre and a Corps in High Altitude Area which includes the highest battlefield in the world. 

While on staff, the General Officer has had the experience of serving as a Logistics Staff Officer of a Mountain Brigade deployed in High Altitude Area, Brigade Major of an Armoured Brigade and Colonel General Staff of an elite Armoured Division during OP PARAKARAM. He has also held Senior Staff Appointments at the Integrated Headquarters, Ministry of Defence (Army), besides serving on instructional assignments at the National Defence Academy Khadakwasla and the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington.

Lieutenant General Rajan Bakhshi takes over as GOC-in-C, Central Command on 01 July 2013. The Army Commander said on his arrival that Army rescue and relief operations in Uttarakhand would continue as hither to fore. The Army Commander would be visiting Uttarakhand to take stock of the situation.


----------



## RPK

ARMY SPORTS INSTITUTE, PUNE. Sprawling across 73 acres, the infrastructure project of Army Sports Institute (ASI), Pune has been constructed at a cost of approx Rs 30 crores. It is the only sports institute of its kind in the country today and boasts of one of the best training as well as Sports Medicine setup. A Boys Sports Company (BSC) has been integrated with ASI, Pune for selection and nurturing of young talent in the selected disciplines. The Node is designed to train 265 sportsmen in following seven sports disciplines:-

ARCHERY. It is equipped with the 30m indoor range, tournament outdoor range and world class coaching facilities. 

ATHLETICS. It has multi-surface 2 km long cross training track, cinder practice track and stadium with synthetic tournament track. 

BOXING. It is equipped with the indoor training hall, two tournament rings and four practice rings along with a dedicated gym & world class coaching facilities. 

DIVING. It has dry training facilities, diving pool with viewers gallery, 50m racing pool, warm up pool, sauna bath and audio visual room. 

FENCING It has been introduced since yr 2008 with world class infrastructure created with nine pistes for foil, epee and sabre.

WEIGHTLIFTING. It is equipped with the state of the art indoor training hall to include four training platforms and one tournament platform. It has latest training equipment along with supporting audio visual system facilitating the training.

WRESTLING. It has the world class training & competition facilities to include two competition and two training mats. It is also equipped with a dedicated gym, sauna and steam bath.


----------



## jamesseo89

This news confirms: https://12345proxy.org/Go.php/Y1oLcxaS/olGmiZJs/lGUCkjcg/wa0_3D/b12/

That IAF and IA is going for more apache and I think there number might reach upto 60+++...


----------



## Sergi

Anybody know what happen to M-777 Light arty ???
They were supposed to be delivered in July.


----------



## Manindra

Sergi said:


> Anybody know what happen to M-777 Light arty ???
> They were supposed to be delivered in July.



Like other deals it would be bought when it simply outdated.


----------



## Sergi

Manindra said:


> Like other deals it would be bought when it simply outdated.



Dude stop being so so so negative 
Its FMS and with USA so unless something remaining in contract the those babies will be delivered in time or may be before time. The July news was in the primary phase of agreement


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

INDIA-CHINA MEET IN NORTH SIKKIM ON THE OCCASION OF
67th INDIAN INDEPENDENCE DAY

A special interaction between Indian and Chinese forces was held at two places along the International Border in Sikkim on the occasion of Independence Day with delegations of both countries reiterating the importance of such interactions in maintaining peace and tranquility along the international border.

Both the delegations reiterated the importance of such forums in maintaining peace and tranquility along the International Boundary in true spirit of Border Agreements along with co-operation in various fields for continued common prosperity.






A special Border Personnel Meeting (BPM) was held at the historic &#8216;Maitri Sthal&#8217; at Bum La pass in Tawang District of Arunachal Pradesh on 15 Aug 2013 to celebrate 67th Independence Day of India in continuation of the existing bonhomie between the two great Asian countries. 

The BPMs between the two armies serve as a vital platform for resolving local issues and fostering confidence amongst the two nations with a view to enhance peace in the sector.

A large contingent of the Chinese Army personnel alongwith their families came over to the Indian side of the border as part of this special BPM. Leader of Indian delegation received the Chinese delegation led by Col Yang Hui at the Maitri Sthal. A large number of civilian visitors from both sides also came to witness Independence Day Celebrations, which included a grand cultural programme depicting the rich cultural diversity of India. 


The delegation parted amid feelings of bonhomie, deep satisfaction and commitment towards enhancing the cordial relations between India and China.


----------



## Gessler

Nishant UAV grey paint scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Indian Army appoints new Signals chief*

New Delhi, Sept 1 (IBNS): Lieutenant General Nitin Kohli assumed the appointment of Signal Officer in Chief (SO-in-C) of the Indian Army on Sunday, the military said in a media release.

He is the 24th Signal Officer in Chief and 56th Colonel Commandant of Corps of Signals. As the SO-in-C, he will be responsible for development and management of the Army&#8217;s tele communication, Information Technology (IT) & Cyber Infrastructure.

Lieutenant General Nitin Kohli is a highly qualified officer having done MSc in Electronics & Tele-communications, has two MPhil degrees in Defence and Strategic Studies, one each from Madras and Indore Universities, and is an alumnus of the prestigious National Defence College, the Army said.

The General officer has an illustrious career spanning three and half decades, wherein he has held many command, staff and instructional appointments like Commanding Officer in Strike Corps, Chief Signal Officer of a Corps and Command and instructor in Army school of Mechanical Transport and Defence Services Staff College, Wellington.

The General officer was earlier the Director General Manpower Planning and Personal Services prior to becoming the Signal Officer in Chief.


----------



## he-man

Gessler said:


> Nishant UAV grey paint scheme.




man whats the development in case of nishant??

some time back we tested a wankel engine for it if i remember correctly??


----------



## kurup

Indian Army Chief on 4-day visit to Australia

NEW DELHI (PTI): Army Chief Gen Bikram Singh will embark on a four-day visit to Australia from Tuesday during which the two sides will discuss ways to strengthen bilateral military ties.

"The visit assumes special significance in the light of improving economic and military cooperation between the two countries in consonance with our growing relationship with Australia," an Army statement.

The visit comes after Defence Minister A K Antony went to that country in June and the two sides decided to strengthen their bilateral defence ties and agreed to hold a naval exercise in the near future.

"A structured mechanism is in place both at the level of Defence and External Affairs ministries and the bilateral cooperation has seen a significant expansion to include all areas of mutual interest," it said.

The visit of the Army Chief will contribute significantly to the consolidation of the existing ties and give a boost to the cordial relations between Australian and Indian armies, the force said.

During the visit, Gen Singh is scheduled to interact with various high level political and military dignitaries of Australia. He will also visit a field formation and the Australian Staff College.

"The visit will contribute to the cementing of our overall relationship with that country and strengthen the ongoing defence cooperation. This enhanced military contact with Australia will prove to be mutually beneficial to the strategic interests of both the countries," the statement said.

Indian Army Chief on 4-day visit to Australia - Brahmand.com


----------



## he-man

kurup said:


> So .... It is not the first submarine accident in the world .



what happened to our new rifle acquisition

i believe thats the best step forward for army as INSAS clearly is pretty bad considering international standards


----------



## Dillinger

he-man said:


> what happened to our new rifle acquisition
> 
> i believe thats the best step forward for army as INSAS clearly is pretty bad considering international standards



Not really, its sort of a cross between a battle rifle and an assault rifle. After the Kargil war its kinks were ironed out, like polymer magazines cracking due to extremely low temp. and all. 

It serves its purpose for the common infantry unless they are engaging in CQB in which case it comes up really short. 

It'll do for now. Although unless the OFB is given the danda (not going to happen since it will require structural changes by the MOD, changes which have been enumerated in the past here) the finish quality and components quality will remain relatively low.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

Dillinger said:


> Not really, its sort of a cross between a battle rifle and an assault rifle. After the Kargil war its kinks were ironed out, like polymer magazines cracking due to extremely low temp. and all.
> 
> It serves its purpose for the common infantry unless they are engaging in CQB in which case it comes up really short.
> 
> It'll do for now. Although unless the OFB is given the danda (not going to happen since it will require structural changes by the MOD, changes which have been enumerated in the past here) the finish quality and components quality will remain relatively low.



the 5.56mm has low kill ratio apparently and as already told

the designing philosophy of INSAS was that it will injure and not kill enemies and when others come to pick up these ppl they will be shot at too!!lol


----------



## Dillinger

he-man said:


> the 5.56mm has low kill ratio apparently and as already told
> 
> the designing philosophy of INSAS was that it will injure and not kill enemies and when others come to pick up these ppl they will be shot at too!!lol



That is just babu and journo bunkum. The 5.56mm has been in use with many countries and served them just fine. Killed a lot of people too so its not an issue, people fail to qualify ballistic performance with the associated parameters and as always the conclusions drawn by those who then write pieces on such equipment end up factually incorrect.

The round's proclivity to tumble and leave a rather bloated wound channel is specifically bad for the bloke who eats the slug.


----------



## RPK

*CHINESE DELEGATION VISITS KOLKATA*


A ten member Chinese Military delegation is on a two day visit to Kolkata from 09 to 10 Sep 13. The delegation members have been enthralled by their visit to the City of Joy and have been particularly impressed by the courteous behavior of the people in Kolkata. 

The delegation arrived on 09 Sep 13 and is led by an officer of the rank of Major General. The delegation will depart for Delhi on 11 Sep and are looking forward to their visit to Agra, to witness the magnificent Taj Mahal. Visit to the Victoria Memorial and other sites, has helped them to appreciate the historic importance of Kolkata in the history of Indian civilisation.






*WORKSHOP CONDUCTED BY MSME AT JAMMU*


A ten days orientation programme cum workshop was organized, from 26 Aug 13 to 04 Sep 13, by MSME (Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises) at Jammu. The scope of this workshop was to educate the participants about the assistance being given by the Central and State governments in establishment of small scale industries and teach them the methodology of preparing project reports for the purpose. 

The workshop is a part of the concerted efforts being made by Counter Insurgency Force (Romeo) to encourage self employment along the border belt of Rajouri and Poonch Districts. The 25 youth selected to attend this orientation programme cum workshop, will also be taken on an Educational / Motivational tour of Small Scale Industries in Delhi, Ghaziabad and Jaipur later in this month. 

Master Waqar Aslam S/O Mohd Aslam, who attended this workshop, is looking forward to the coming tour to Delhi, Ghaziabad and Jaipur. He hopes to pick up useful tips, from their intended visits to various industrial centers, which will help him in establishing a small business of his own.


----------



## RPK

*CHIEF OF ARMY STAFF&#8217;S VISIT TO AUSTRALIA*


General Bikram Singh, Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) had proceeded on a goodwill visit to Australia from 03-06 Sep 2013. The visit was of special significance in the light of improving economic and military cooperation between the two countries in consonance with our growing relationship with Australia and is in continuum to the Hon&#8217;ble RM&#8217;s visit to Australia in the month of June 2013.

During the visit, the COAS interacted with various high level political and military dignitaries of Australia in addition to a visit to a field formation. The COAS reviewed a guard of honour at Canberra where he met Lt Gen David Morrison, the Australian Chief of Army. Gen Bikram addressed a gathering of 160 students, at the Australian Command & Staff College, which included 44 officers of other countries. He also visited the headquarters of 1 Division in Brisbane where he interacted with Maj Gen Stuart Smith, Commander, 1 Division and was briefed on various operational aspects including the recently inducted Improved Combat Kit which is being used by Australian soldiers.

The high level visit of the Army Chief will contribute significantly to the consolidation of the existing ties and give a boost to the cordial relations between the Australian and the Indian Armies. It is essential that we maintain and further enhance the current architecture of our defence cooperation, in addition to Defence Policy Talks, Army to Army Staff Talks, training and promotion of mutually beneficial exchanges between the armies of the two countries to further the bonds between the two countries.






Gen BikramSingh addressing a gathering of 160 students, at the Australian Command & Staff College, which included 44 officers of other countries.






The COAS reviewing a Guard of Honour at HQ 1 Division, Brisbane.






COAS inspecting the newly inducted Improved Combat Kit which is being used by Australian Infantry.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

BlueDot_in_Space said:


>



That's the new RCWS (Remote-Controlled Weapon System) on top I guess.

The front glacis plate seems to have received additional sloping armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Gen. V. K. Singh make twit.


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

bhai atleast give a good paint job??

same is the case with our mki's..............they look bad without proper paint


----------



## Gessler

he-man said:


> bhai atleast give a good paint job??
> 
> same is the case with our mki's..............they look bad without proper paint



Good paint job for tanks that are meant to traverse all kinds of dusty, murky & slushy areas?

What's the use? It's best to leave it like that, it would help to blend in to the environment.


----------



## he-man

Gessler said:


> Good paint job for tanks that are meant to traverse all kinds of dusty, murky & slushy areas?
> 
> What's the use? It's best to leave it like that, it would help to blend in to the environment.



whats the excuse for mki??


----------



## RPK

Shimla HQ


----------



## Gessler

INSAS assault rifle with new grip.


----------



## Tanja

Hic, beside army and force, nowadays, India faces another problems 

FNOTW: Food price inflation causing concerns in India.


The Reserve Bank of India is considering upping interest rate to combat the rising inflation that unexpectedly climbed to a seven month high in September
The current crisis of the Indian economy is the worst since 1991


----------



## Tanja

Could not believe it


----------



## Gessler

Jawans patrolling near flood hit areas in the wake of cyclone Phailin.

Thanks to *Soumya* for the pic.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Gessler said:


> Jawans patrolling near flood hit areas in the wake of cyclone Phailin.
> 
> Thanks to *Soumya* for the pic.



These are recruits or rangroot not jawans.Jawan is anyone above the rank of a sepoy and sepoy would be their next rank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skysthelimit

he-man said:


> bhai atleast give a good paint job??
> 
> same is the case with our mki's..............they look bad without proper paint



The Arjuns are already using digital camouflage


----------



## Gessler

"The Army Air Defence (AAD) establishment in Gopalpur, which lay on the direct path of the cyclone Phailin, saved the four adjoining village population located in its vicinity from the onslaught of the cyclone that left a trail of flattened fields, uprooted trees and damaged power pylons among other things," a Defence Ministry release said here. (Image courtesy: Defence Ministry)
















Thanks to *Soumya* for pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Army to buy latest snow mobiles for Ladakh sector






Army's Northern Command has issued a global tender for procuring latest snow mobiles which will ensure better mobility for jawans and intensified patrolling in the snow-bound areas of Ladakh region of Jammu and Kashmir.

General Officer Commanding-in-Chief (GoC-in-C) Northern Command recently issued a Request for Proposal (RFP) tender for procurement of 20 snow mobiles for the Army units deployed in Northern Command theatre in J&K.

The bids are invited from Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) of Defence Procurement Manual 2009 or Permanent Registered Authorised Distributors of OEM, a senior officer of Engineers' Branch at Northern Command Headquarter, said.

Snow mobiles are used as modes of transportation for men and material in glaciated and snow-bound areas (Siachen-Kargil heights of Ladakh region) of Jammu and Kashmir, he said.

The latest all-featured snow mobiles are being purchased for their use in border patrolling and for mobility of troops along the Indo-Pak border in Siachen-Kargil sector of Ladakh Region, he said.

The specification of the snow mobiles have been put as 4 stroke, 973 cc petrol engine with power backup and 4 ventilated disc brakes.

Army had procured 20 snow mobiles in 2008 after 30 snow mobiles, which were inducted into Kargil-Siachen sector soon after Kargil war to give better mobility to the troops patrolling the Indo-Pak border, had almost completed their effective utility period.

Army said that snow mobiles should have operational characteristics including snow & high altitude terrain operations, with operationalibility of minimum 4500 metres altitude in operating temperature of Plus 10 degree Celsius to Minus 40 degree Celsius. 

Defence News - Army to buy latest snow mobiles for Ladakh sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Ashok Leyland likely to bag order from Indian Army






Hinduja Group company, Ashok Leyland, along with Larsen & Toubro is on the verge of backing an order from the Indian army. The order is to supply Multi Barrel Rocket Launcher, said company&#8217;s senior official.

Speaking to Business Standard, V Sumantran, vice chairman of Ashok Leyland, said that &#8220;we are the L1 in the tender which was opened. Discussions are going on. Most likely we will execute the order. It is for Multi Barrel Rocket Launcher. To supply for about 100 units&#8221;.

Sumantran said that the company is also making efforts to boost its presence in defence logistics with a heavier truck programme.

It may be noted, all the transport and logistics the company we do in Ashok Leyland, the tactical armoured vehicles and special projects are done through defence company. &#8220;We do about around 2,000 vehicles every year. This year also we will do the same level&#8221;.

Ashok Leyland Defence Systems (ALDS), a joint venture company, provide tactical and armoured solutions to address defense requirements in India and globally.

According to company&#8217;s website, the two partners for the company&#8217;s defence business are Panhard General Defense, France and Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW) GmbH and Co KG, Germany. Close to 70,000 STALLION vehicles in use with the Defence and the company is the largest supplier of logistics vehicles to the Indian Army.

In addition, Ashok Leyland supplies a large number of vehicles for various applications to the Indian Air Force, Indian Navy and para-military forces like Troop Carriers, re-fuellers, vehicles for gun mounting, fire-fighting, UAV support and recovery vehicles, flat-bed trucks and buses.

According to Sumantran, defence was adjacency for the company which it saw as part of its strategies in the last five years. &#8220;It is logical to grow and it is something that the company felt will provide the scale and will help to leverage its competency and capability&#8221;.

He noted last five years were spent on the backdrop of a careful and clear strategic growth plan. The company which has been core medium and heavy vehicle (M&HCV), realised that scale is important to grow.

&#8220;In this industry without scale you can&#8217;t be a long time player and for us to achieve scale, we did number of things, apart from core business (commercial vehicles, buses, foundries, engines),&#8221; he added.

Then the company saw a huge growth on the Light Commercial Vehicle (LCV) side, and it was a logical investment along with Nissan and then it saw an opportunity in construction equipment and infrastructure and therefore it made investment, along with John Deere.

While these gave more platform, of course tit also invested in upgrading its products and capacities on the core business, which is M&HCV. The new Pantnagar, Uttarkhand is a fully integrated and importantly higher productivity with lower cost, said Sumantaran.

&#8220;Now its time for us to realise the benefit of more modern product lines, benefits of productive manufacturing plant and realise the benefit of better products features, performance like fuel efficiency. I would say bulk of our investments are behind us and now hopefully we will make better harvesting from the investments we made,&#8221; said Sumantaran.

*On Joint Ventures*

Both the joint ventures &#8211; with Nissan and John Deere &#8211; are proceeding on course and product guidance staying on course in Nissan&#8217;s Joint Venture, which is for LCV, said Sumantran.

From the John Deere JV, the company is planning to launch one more product this year in the Backhoe Loader segment and one on Wheel-Loader Segment. &#8220;The products are good, but the industry is affected due to downturn. Its nice to have a good product, but nothing to dig,&#8221; says Sumantaran on a casual note.

They are depend on PWD, road contracts which are running little slow. It will come back. In India we cant worried about one year issue, we made investments for long term.

Ashok Leyland likely to bag order from Indian Army | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Army won’t answer online RTI queries*






Fearful of threats to security, the Indian Army will no longer provide answers to RTI applications received online. The Indian Air Force (IAF) and the Indian Navy, however, maintain they have no problem in providing information sought by citizens in such a manner. 
According to army officials, the issue of answering RTI queries filed online came under the scanner recently when a person sought details regarding the army’s technical services division through the recently floated website http:///www.rtionline.gov.in. The applicant had sought information from the Union defence ministry, which transferred the query to the army.

“We’ll provide information on an RTI application only after receiving a signed copy of the application,” said the army’s central public information officer.

But the IAF and the navy do not see any threat from online RTI queries.

“As of now, the bulk of RTI queries we receive is either through the Prime Minister’s Office or the ministry of defence,” said Wing Commander S V R Moorthy, central public information officer, IAF. “Only a minuscule [number] of the RTI applications comes to us online and we’ve no problem continuing to receive them.”

A public information officer of the navy, who refused to be identified, said: “After the introduction of the online system of filing RTI queries, we’ve witnessed a surge of 300%-400% in the number of applications received. Most of the queries come to us through the defence ministry and only a few applicants reach us online, and we’ve no problem with it.”

While home ministry officials were non-committal when asked whether the online RTI mode will do them more harm than good, external affairs ministry officials said they had no problem. “As far as the online mode of seeking information under the RTI Act is concerned, we’ve no problem and will continue to provide information in the existing manner to those seeking it, until a new system is put in place,” said an official dealing with RTIs in external affairs ministry.

According to RTI experts, the government website http:///www.rtionline.gov.in allows citizens to file RTI applications online. A database of the people making requests is accessible, since payments are made through internet banking (by credit or debit card). This also helps in checking the genuineness of the applicants and in avoiding impersonation.

The website allows applicants to have a password-secured account, where they can see replies and also get them on their email accounts, so no third person receives the information.

http://idrw.org/?p=28605


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

@jha 

Any news on the light tank requirements? Did you saw the reports to the new Obrum light tank, that they have developed with BAE? FREAKING AWESOME ! ! !  Much better than the first polish light tank and with around 35T also more suitable to air transportability, but it makes me sad to see how foreign countries develop themself with JVs, while our industry is still in such a poor state. When I see DRDOs development in the armored vehicle or tank developments, I feel like being in stone age.


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

1971: MECHANISED FORCES ON ROAD TO VICTORY


----------



## RPK

1971: THE FOURTEEN DAY WAR


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK

SPECIAL US HONOUR FOR THE COAS, GENERAL BIKRAM SINGH

The COAS, General Bikram Singh was conferred the prestigious US military Legion of Merit (LOM) during his recent visit to the United States.

The Legion of Merit is conferred on officers and enlisted men of the Armed Forces of the United States and on nationals of other countries who have distinguished themselves by exceptionally meritorious conduct in the performance of Outstanding Service. The Legion of Merit (Commander Degree) is one of only two United States military decorations to be issued as a Neck Order (the other being the Medal of Honour).

Till date 118 foreign recipients have been conferred with the LOM. General Bikram Singh is the fifth Indian recipient of this prestigious honour. The LOM has been conferred earlier on Field Marshal KM Cariappa, General SM Shrinagesh, Admiral J Cursetji and General Rajendrasinhji. Other illustrious winners of the Neck Order award were Field Marshal Sir Bernard Montgomery, Marshal Georgy Zhukov, Charles de Gaulle and Field Marshal Sir William Slim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

MAJ HOSHIAR SINGH : BATTLE OF BASANTAR , ONE OF THE FIERCEST BATTLES IN THE WESTERN SECTOR
“It is not the number of soldiers, but their will to win which decides battles”
Major Hoshiar Singh’s (later Colonel) life is an example of triumph of the will and spirit over all obstacles.


















Keeping up the highest traditions of the Indian Army L/NK Albert Ekka bravely fought in the key Battle of Gangasagar which was critical to deny the Enemy access to the Dhaka- Chittgong road.













BATTLE OF LONGEWALA : COURAGE AND METTLE OF A SOLDIER
The Battle was fought in the desert sector of Rajasthan in 1971, where a small number of Indian Army soldiers successfully held a heavy attack by an Armoured Regt of Enemy.







1971: MECHANISED FORCES ON ROAD TO VICTORY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Nice pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

The fact that Gen V K Singh had a cameo role in the movie _Prahaar_, starring Nana Patekar, came as a complete surprise to me. Thought of sharing it here in case some didn't know already.(a screenshot of his appearance from the movie is given in the article below)

General V.K Singh attacks Antony who doesn't act against strike-a-day army chief despite support from MPs | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adwityagrata

Indischer said:


> The fact that Gen V K Singh had a cameo role in the movie _Prahaar_, starring Nana Patekar, came as a complete surprise to me. Thought of sharing it here in case some didn't know already.(a screenshot of his appearance from the movie is given in the article below)
> 
> General V.K Singh attacks Antony who doesn't act against strike-a-day army chief despite support from MPs | Mail Online



LOL. Looks like he was given a role and asked to keep his mouth shut. I always knew he was a dramaebaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK




----------



## SRP

Sherman Tanks of 'B' Squadron,7th Hussars carrying men of 55 Maratha Light Infantry (8th Indian Division), 30thApr'45

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## Abingdonboy

Daedalus said:


> View attachment 12804


Pretty sure this is CRPF.


-------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

THE COAS, GENERAL BIKRAM SINGH INTERACTING WITH AFGHAN CHILDREN DURING THEIR VISIT TO INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

great


----------



## jarves

Nice pics.


----------



## Gessler

Interesting video about older INSAS version -






Stripping and reassembling in under a minute/60 secs.

Thanks to *Kunal Biswas*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

@Abingdonboy 

Bro check out MKU's product range (and well-designed and well-maintained website) -

MKU

These guys are a leading company in the world with operations in over 100 countries, check out some of their
latest innovations including the INSTAVEST tactical armor vest and the bolt-free ballistic helmets. I think
it would be really great if IA and our SFs buy all their vests, helmets & armor stuff (they have good NVGs too)
from this company - it is an Indian company with a global reach and customer base, guaranteed to supply
quality products as well as help indigenous industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> Bro check out MKU's product range (and well-designed and well-maintained website) -
> 
> MKU
> 
> These guys are a leading company in the world with operations in over 100 countries, check out some of their
> latest innovations including the INSTAVEST tactical armor vest and the bolt-free ballistic helmets. I think
> it would be really great if IA and our SFs buy all their vests, helmets & armor stuff (they have good NVGs too)
> from this company - it is an Indian company with a global reach and customer base, guaranteed to supply
> quality products as well as help indigenous industry.


I've known about them for some time bro! They certainly are an asset to India, producing world class products in India but an asset that has barely been utilised by Indian agencies/military to date. They have provided products to many developed nations (France, Germany and US for e.g. ) but very little to India. Thankfully things are changing and they are no participating in many ongoing tenders for the IA and IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

SHOCK ACTION : INFANTRY WITH ARMOUR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

RPK said:


> SHOCK ACTION : INFANTRY WITH ARMOUR


They are Mechanised infantry and looking at this pic I'm glad they will be the first guys in the IA to be under going the F-INSAS transformation .


----------



## RPK

ARMY MAN KEEPS INDIAN HOPES ALIVE IN SOCHI WINTER OLYMPICS

Havildar Nadeem Iqbal of Indian Army has the rare distinction of becoming the first soldier to qualify for the Winter Olympics being held at Sochi, Russia . Havilldar Nadeem belongs to the Kashmir region.












INDIA’S HIGHEST NATIONAL FLAG AT LUKUNG, LEH LADAKH






HUMAN AMBULANCE : EVACUATION ARMY WAY






ROOPS DOUSING A FOREST FIRE IN NAGALAND
Army Jawans created a fire lane over Mt Jafpu near Zakhama (Kohima) to contain the spread of a raging fire into the scenic Dzuku Valley.






INDIAN ARMY : WHERE TRAILBLAZING IS A DAILY AFFAIR






MAJ DHARAM DUTT GOEL 
Less a leg but still thirsty for adventure – Like a true soldier






Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru with troops in forward area.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

CENTURY SINCE WORLD WAR I
Gorkha’s at Gallipoli (Turkey) in 1915







ONLY INDIAN REGIMENT TO DESTROY GERMAN TANKS WITH OPEN SIGHTS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Audit report points to pilferage in fuel use by army | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*120 HMT tractors for Indian Army*

Watch and tractor maker HMT today flagged off 120 tractors for the Indian Army. 

HMT's Executive Director, K P Mishra flagged of the tractors from the company's Pinjore unit factory, about 25 km from here. 

These tractors are indigenously designed and manufactured and are equipped with dual clutch having low maintenance and running cost, a company release said. 

The heavy vehicles can touch a maximum speed of 31.46 kmph and passed all the stringent testing and inspection stages of Senior Quality Assurance Establishment(SQAE) and Controller of Quality Assurance Establishment(CQAE), the premier quality assurance agencies engaged in defence deals for engineering equipment, it said. 

HMT manufactures a wide range of tractors from 25 horse power to 75 HP ranges in its tractor factory at Pinjore and tractor assembly unit at Hyderabad.

120 HMT tractors for Indian Army | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Army rescues 584 tourists stranded in snowed-out Nathu La, Sikkim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Spot it






HON’BLE RAKSHA RAJYA MANTRI SHRI JITENDRA SINGH VISITING SIACHEN GLACIER AND INTERACTING WITH TROOPS







SENTINELS OF THE SKY IN YESTER YEARS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

i thought they addressed these issues a while ago??

Govt buys non-AC tanks, draws CAG fire - The Times of India



NEW DELHI: *India's main-battle tanks, the Russian-origin T-90S, are without any airconditioning. Apart from crew discomfort, this is "degrading" the sophisticated fire-control systems, thermal-imaging sights and missile firing mechanisms of the tanks due to their prolonged exposure to heat and dust conditions. *

The latest CAG report, tabled in Parliament on Tuesday, has fired a salvo at the defence ministry and the Army for signing deals worth Rs 9,083 crore with Russia for 657 T-90S tanks, and concluding another Rs 330 crore contract for transfer of technology to indigenously produce another such 1,000 tanks at the Avadi Heavy Vehicles Factory, without providing for the critical air-conditioners. 

*"Ignoring the recommendations of the trial team (which tested the tanks in Russia in 1999), the MoD procured the tanks in 2001 and 2007 without ACs, rendering the fleet vulnerable to degradation of sensitive components," said CAG. *

*The T-90S fleet, as reported by TOI earlier, has grappled with glitches in its missile and thermal imaging systems right since its induction after India first ordered 310 of these tanks for over Rs 4,087 crore under a February 2001 contract with Russia. 
With the next order for 347 tanks in November 2007 and the indigenously-produced tanks also beginning to roll out subsequently, the Army has till now inducted about 800 such tanks. All are without ACs despite the MoD and Army belatedly realizing the desperate need for them. 

"The tanks are basically meant for the western sector with Pakistan. Temperatures in the Thar desert can soar to even 50 degree Celsius. The tank commanders usually keep the tank cupola or hatch open," said an officer. 

In June 2009, the AK Antony-led defence acquisitions council had approved the acquisition of 1,657 ACs to equip all the tanks at a cost of Rs 597 crore. But the project is yet to materialize. 

India, incidentally, had gone in for the T-90S tanks since Pakistan was inducting T-80UD tanks from Ukraine as well as 'Al Khalid' MBTs developed with China's help, and the indigenous Arjun tanks were then nowhere on the horizon.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

RPK said:


>



wow .... that looks dangerous ....


----------



## SRP

INDIAN ARMY : IN TOP GEAR
Source:ADGPI - Indian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

The Hon’ble President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Pranab Mukherjee, unveiled the plaque at a foundation stone ceremony for a new military station at Nabagram, Behrampore in Murshidabad District of West Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Indigenous grenades may soon replace Army’s vintage ones*






Finally the Indian Army may be able to replace the World War II vintage HE36 hand grenades with new ones developed indigenously. After a joint research with Chandigarh-based Terminal Ballistics Research Laboratory (TBRL), Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), has closed in on the final product. Though some fine tuning remains.

After successful laboratory production, an order has been placed with the Ordnance Factory Khamaria to make 10,000 pieces of the multi-modal grenade (MMG), claimed to be better than the HE36. The HE36 takes four seconds to explode after the grenade’s pin is taken off. In MMG, the delay has been reduced and it has better lethality. It can be used for offensive and defensive purposes by changing its lethality. However certain modifications are still needed, said a source from the ministry of defence.

Sources said even after sucessuful results, further batches could not achieve a similar time lag. The time lag is fixed at two ends. The grenade has to maintain a certain gap for exploding once the pin is taken off. At the same time, it has to blast within a specific time frame.

For example, if it there has to be a delay of two seconds, the grenade should explode within a upper limit of three seconds and not more. In this case there are certain issues in synchronizing the timings. Once the issue is resolved in the first batch, an order running into lakhs of pieces may be placed, the source said.

The OFB had come across complaints from troops over ineffectiveness of HE 36 grenades. The major defect was that they failed to explode even after the pin was taken off. This was because the detonator in the grenades used to give away. Often, by the time the grenade was issued to the soldier, the detonator was rendered useless. TOI had reported the matter in 2009.

Col U H Rathore (retd) said he had come across better grenades with Kashmir militants when army’s own grenades misfired. Rathore also said it was probably too late to develop the MMG, which is supposed to be matched with the under barrel grenade launchers in 5.56 Insas rifles. “Apart from being thrown by hand, grenades are also launched using rifles. Insas, which had a problem in firing grenades, is also being discarded by the Army,” he said indicating that the new grenades would need to be modified again to suit any new rifle army might acquire.

Indigenous grenades may soon replace Army’s vintage ones | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Defence Acquisition Council of India's MoD postpones decision on M777 artillery guns, Navy MR choppers, Avro replacement (56 a'craft) & LPDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

*1915 execution of 5th Native Infantry soldiers who rebelled in Singapore and were executed by the British*








Siachen....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK




----------



## kaykay

COAS visits Andaman & Nicobar Command to review operational preparedness.- ADGPI Indian army.


----------



## SRP

*ADG PI - INDIAN ARMY*


----------



## kurup

*Army chief to visit Andaman & Nicobar*






Army Chief General Bikram Singh will carry out review of operational preparedness of all these defence services at Andaman & Nicobar Command which is the first and only joint command in the country, Army said on Wednesday.

Singh, who is also Chief of Staff Committee Chairman, today visited the Tri-Services Command at Port Blair. Air Marshal P K Roy, Commander-in-Chief, Andaman & Nicobar Command, briefed him on the current security situation and future challenges.

“A major asset allocation and infrastructure development plan is also likely to be reviewed with an eye on capability development for the future and developing security situation, especially in South East Asian region,” the Army spokesperson said.

Singh will also be interacting with the Lt Governor of Andaman & Nicobar Islands on issues relating to security and infrastructure development in view of increased importance of Andaman & Nicobar Command in the region.

An Army spokesperson said enhancing operational readiness and force modernisation have been the major thrust areas of the Chief.

Army chief to visit Andaman & Nicobar | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* DAC Clears Light Multipurpose Armored Vehicle (LAMV) Purchase *




_Tata Motors LAMV a DefExpo 2014_

The TOI reported on February 25, 2014 that DAC has cleared the purchase of 702 light armored multi-purpose vehicles for Rs 1,200 crore during a meeting on February 24, 2014.

The Indian Army had released a RFI for a LAM vehicle in June 2010.

The vehicle is intended for cross country movement in operational conditions.

*Tata Motors, which displayed its LAMV at DefExpo, is likely to win the contract.
*
Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: DAC Clears Light Multipurpose Armored Vehicle (LAMV) Purchase

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SRP

Lieutenant General PR Kumar, AVSM, VSM takes over as the DGMO


----------



## Gessler

kurup said:


> * DAC Clears Light Multipurpose Armored Vehicle (LAMV) Purchase *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tata Motors LAMV a DefExpo 2014_
> 
> The TOI reported on February 25, 2014 that DAC has cleared the purchase of 702 light armored multi-purpose vehicles for Rs 1,200 crore during a meeting on February 24, 2014.
> 
> The Indian Army had released a RFI for a LAM vehicle in June 2010.
> 
> The vehicle is intended for cross country movement in operational conditions.
> 
> *Tata Motors, which displayed its LAMV at DefExpo, is likely to win the contract.
> *
> Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: DAC Clears Light Multipurpose Armored Vehicle (LAMV) Purchase



Good news , but who are the other contenders? I'm sorry I haven't really been following Army RFIs since quite
some time.


----------



## kurup

Gessler said:


> Good news , but who are the other contenders? I'm sorry I haven't really been following Army RFIs since quite
> some time.



Neither am I following .... I searched but could not find who are the contenders .

The only thing I got is that Sherpa was also in the offer .

Defence News - Sherpa for Indian Army, Light Armoured Vehicle, Launched


----------



## kurup

* Indian Army Pushes F-INSAS, Night Fighting Capability Improvement Programs *




_F-INSAS equipment at BEL pavilion at DefExpo_

The Indian Army appears to have resumed F-INSAS related procurement with renewed vigor. On February 27, 2014 it released a RFI for procurement of Night Sight for 7.62-mm Light Machine Gun. The sights are to be used on 7.62-mm LMGs that are being separately procured.

Army wants a light weight, rugged, uncooled Thermal Imaging (TI) sight than can engage human target at the effective range of 800m and above.

Earlier on February 25, 2014, Army released a RFI for Procurement of Passive Night Sight (PNS) for Rifle AK-47. The requirement is for a light weight, rugged, passive night sight based on Image Intensifier Technology that can be fitted on AK-47 rifles to facilitate accurate engagement of pin point target at night/ hours of darkness/ indoor dark areas. 

The TOI reported on February 25, 2014 that the DAC had cleared the purchase of 4,000 hand-held thermal imagers for soldiers (Rs 1,400 crore) and 5,000 thermal imaging sights for tanks and infantry combat vehicles (Rs 2,825 crore) at its meeting on February 24, 2014.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Indian Army Pushes F-INSAS, Night Fighting Capability Improvement Programs


----------



## Levina

kurup said:


> Army wants a light weight, rugged, uncooled Thermal Imaging (TI) sight than can engage human target at the effective range of 800m and above.


You know since when they've been demanding and testing this?
If I am not wrong since 2002.Thats when the Afghan war was going on and Army wanted to tackle the infiltration issue but it hasnt seen light of day...yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> You know since when they've been demanding and testing this?
> If I am not wrong since 2002.Thats when the Afghan war was going on and Army wanted to tackle the infiltration issue but it hasnt seen light of day...yet.


You're jumping to conclusions. This procurement is specifically for the LMG that is coming in under the F-INSAS project so how could this be a requirement since 2002 when the F-INSAS LMG won't even be in service with the IA for another few years?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> You're jumping to conclusions. This procurement is specifically for the LMG that is coming in under the F-INSAS project so how could this be a requirement since 2002 when the F-INSAS LMG won't even be in service with the IA for another few years?!



Could you share some details about the F-INSAS LMG mate? It is a version of the MCIWS?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Could you share some details about the F-INSAS LMG mate? It is a version of the MCIWS?


AFAIK it will be procured from abroad, nothing I've heard has suggested that DRDO are working on such a weapon. Not much has been said about this or the sniper rifle buy (also under F-INSAS) that is being procured from abroad.


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> AFAIK it will be procured from abroad, nothing I've heard has suggested that DRDO are working on such a weapon. Not much has been said about this or the sniper rifle buy (also under F-INSAS) that is being procured from abroad.



Any idea what could be the contenders?

Damn, why shouldn't we make a MCMG (Multi-Caliber Machine Gun) with interchangeable 5.56mm and
7.62mm rounds, barrels & breeches - we can use the same basic gun as squad fire-support (5.56mm) and
general purpose (7.62mm) as well.


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> You're jumping to conclusions. This procurement is specifically for the LMG that is coming in under the F-INSAS project so how could this be a requirement since 2002 when the F-INSAS LMG won't even be in service with the IA for another few years?!


I was talking about these requirements....



> The requirement is for a light weight, rugged, passive night sight based on Image Intensifier Technology that can be fitted on AK-47 rifles to facilitate accurate engagement of pin point target at night/ hours of darkness/ indoor dark areas.


You've misconstrued my post.
From a long time now Army officers in service have been talking of such requirements (atleast since 2002 )but none were met with.
Agreed* F*uturistic *In*fantry *S*oldier *A*s a*S*ystem is a recent development ...i guess MoD had released a global tender seeking carbines somewhere in 2008.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Any idea what could be the contenders?
> 
> Damn, why shouldn't we make a MCMG (Multi-Caliber Machine Gun) with interchangeable 5.56mm and
> 7.62mm rounds, barrels & breeches - we can use the same basic gun as squad fire-support (5.56mm) and
> general purpose (7.62mm) as well.


I agree this should be the ultimate goal but the DRDO/OFB haven't devoted much attention to this- the INSAS LMG is just about adequate but it's merely a derivative of the INSAS with a bipod, a full auto capability, a 30 round mag and some other minor tweaks- it's not a MG in it's own right. The very fact the Bren is still in service even though the INSAS has replaced every single SLR in IA service some time ago proves this. The sight of the WW2-era LMG in IA service really irks me to this day, it was a great weapon but it simply has no place being in the IA not in 2014-not even in 2004! Similarly no work has been put in by the DRDO/OFB on an indigenous MMG,HMG or.50 cal MG. Small arms is certainly a major failing for the DRDO/OFB almost across the board, just look at their crappy 9mm pistols they are producing or .22 rifles, it's like something out of the 1930s, then contrast this with what arms manufacturers in the West are making- it is shameful. That's why I was so blown away by the MCIWS because it actually appears to be a very capable weapon with many contemporary features/functions (to be fair the later models of the INSAS- AMOGH and the like were okay) so maybe this is the beginning of a change? Coupled with the fact the OFB is upgrading and modernising all their workshops/factories. 

Sorry, no idea on who is taking part in the F-INSAS LMG procurement, I just wonder if the IA are looking for magazine or belt-fed, i'd expect/hope for the the former....



kurup said:


> * DAC Clears Light Multipurpose Armored Vehicle (LAMV) Purchase *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tata Motors LAMV a DefExpo 2014_
> 
> The TOI reported on February 25, 2014 that DAC has cleared the purchase of 702 light armored multi-purpose vehicles for Rs 1,200 crore during a meeting on February 24, 2014.
> 
> The Indian Army had released a RFI for a LAM vehicle in June 2010.
> 
> The vehicle is intended for cross country movement in operational conditions.
> 
> *Tata Motors, which displayed its LAMV at DefExpo, is likely to win the contract.
> *
> Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: DAC Clears Light Multipurpose Armored Vehicle (LAMV) Purchase


I'm confused by this news, firstly it was reported that the DAC had cleared a light armoured vehicle purchase for the SOFs, there was no mention of TATA. So I don't exactly know what's going on....


Hopefully the TATA LAMV does get such huge orders- it is a great product and would love to see it in the IA and other forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> Neither am I following .... I searched but could not find who are the contenders .
> 
> The only thing I got is that Sherpa was also in the offer .
> 
> Defence News - Sherpa for Indian Army, Light Armoured Vehicle, Launched


That's the Renault Sherpa that Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd (SLDS) have tied up with to produce in India under licence probably. The NSG and SPG already use the Sherpa in India but these have been procured straight from Renualt as the numbers were so small....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Army chief to attend ex-servicemen’s rally in Rajasthan*







Army chief General Bikram Singh will attend an ex-servicemen’s rally in Nagaur district of Rajasthan on March 8.

The rally, organized by Ranbankura Division of Army’s South Western Command, will be held at the Nagaur Sports Stadium to address issues related to ex-servicemen and “veer naris” (war widows). 

General Singh will be the chief guest at the function. It will also be attended by senior Army officers and civilian dignitaries, defence spokesman SD Goswami said.

During the rally, grievances of ex-servicemen related to pension documentation, health benefits and other issues will be looked into by various agencies including civil administration.

Modified scooters, wheelchairs and tricycles will be provided to ex-servicemen with disabilities.

Essential financial assistance as required, including education scholarship to wards of ex-servicemen and “veer naris” will also be provided.

Awareness and assistance stalls by different defence and civil agencies will be established in the rally which includes principal controller of defence account (pension), Ex-Servicemen Contributory Health Scheme (ECHS), Army Welfare Placement Organization (AWPO) and Rajya Sainik Board.

Army chief to attend ex-servicemen’s rally in Rajasthan | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*‘Officers must treat jawans well’: Army wakes up to social changes*






Clashes and tension between soldiers have spurred major changes in the army’s policy for its officers and men.
At a daylong discussion today involving over 400 personnel from across the country, Army Chief Bikram Singh reportedly said that officers must be more sensitive to jawans.

“Most of our jawans are no longer rural boys of the past. They are no longer overawed by officers (sic),” General Singh reportedly said, urging his men to keep up with social changes.

The army has also decided to make available more officers to combat units by reducing their desk postings. This way, the Army hopes to reduce the shortage of officers in the field level and allow more interaction between officers and jawans.

The new policy has been initiated at a time cases of indiscipline and clashes between jawans and officers have raised concerns in the army.

The army will also take steps to give better postings to officers stuck at the Lieutenant Colonel rank and passed over for promotions, and also send them on lucrative UN assignments to make sure they don’t feel left out.

The Army is currently short of 9,590 officers, though it is authorized to have nearly 48,000.

‘Officers must treat jawans well’: Army wakes up to social changes | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Army convicts three Majors for Ladakh violence two years ago*

NEW DELHI: A military court has convicted three majors for mercilessly thrashing a soldier in an incident that triggered a violent brawl between officers and jawans of an artillery unit in Nyoma sector of eastern Ladakh almost two years ago. 

The court martial, conducted in J&K, held the three officers guilty of assaulting the jawan after he allegedly tried to molest the wife of one of them. The presence of wives of the officers at the spot was also found to be in violation of rules since their 226 Field Artillery Regiment was near the Mahe firing ranges in Nyoma sector for practice drills in May 2012. The violent officer-jawan face-off in the artillery unit had left the unit commanding officer (CO), three majors and around 10 jawans injured in the brawl. 

The three majors have been awarded five years' loss of seniority for the purpose of promotion, four year's loss of service for the purpose of pension and a severe reprimand by the court martial. The verdict is subject to confirmation by higher authorities. 

In all, 168 personnel from the 226 Field Regiment, including the unit CO and four other officers were held blameworthy by an initial court of inquiry (COI) presided by Brigadier Ajay Talwar, Deputy General Officer Commanding 3 Infantry Division. 

Around 20 officers and over 100 other ranks are facing the music for the "alarming" breaches in discipline that took place in armoured and artillery units deployed in Nyoma, Samba, Patiala and Gurdaspur areas over the last two-three years. 

While the Army is justifiably proud of its apolitical, secular and disciplined ethos, its increasingly being felt that "aspirational" jawans are now no longer willing to "suffer nonsense and humiliation" at the hands of their officers. Incidentally, over 1,100 soldiers have committed suicide since 2003, with the yearly toll regularly hovering around the 100-mark every year, as reported earlier by TOI. 

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## kurup

*Indian Army chief to visit Nepal on March 13*






Indian Army Chief General Bikram Singh is scheduled to arrive in Nepal on March 13 for a two-day visit.

During his visit, the Indian army chief will attend a ceremony of the joint military exercise Armies of the two nations at Saljhandi of Rupandehi district. 

It is understood that General Singh will visit the joint military exercise site along with Chief of Army Staff (CoAS) General Gaurav SJB Rana on March 14.
It is also learnt that the two incumbent army chiefs will hold extensive talks on mutual cooperation against growing security challenges in the region, counter terrorism and help enhance bilateral relation between the two armies.An infantry battalion of the Indian Army comprising 250 personals and 200 personals of the Nepal Army (NA) are carrying out the joint military exercise titled Ex- Surya Kiran-VI, for two weeks.

According to NA Directorate of Public Relations (DPR), the joint military exercise that commenced from Wednesday will conclude on March 18.
Amid a ceremony organized at Integrated Army Training Center (IATC), Director General of Military Training Major General Victor Jung Bahadur Rana inaugurated the exercise.

Addressing the army officers from both the countries, he said that the exercise will be effective in multinational disaster management and counter terrorism. The joint exercise will focus on jungle warfare, anti-insurgency and rescue operations.

The two armies will share their experiences. Last year Ex- Surya Kiran-V was held at Pithoragarh of India in October-September.

Indian Army chief to visit Nepal on March 13 | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Indian, Nepali armies hold joint military exercise*






The armies of Nepal and India are holding a joint military exercise named ‘Surya Kiran VI’ at the Integrated Army Training Centre (IATC) at Saljhandi in Rupanddehi district of southern Nepal.

According to the Nepal Army Directorate of Public Relations (DPR), an infantry battalion of each country’s army — comprising 250 officers and personnel from the Indian Army and 200 from the Nepal — are taking part in the joint military exercise that started Wednesday. The training slots which were initially started from the platoon level have now been upgraded to the battalion level.

During the two-week-long exercise, the armies from both sides will upgrade their practical and principle aspects of jungle warfare, anti-insurgency operation, rescue operation, and share experiences on counter-terrorist operations.

The exercise also includes a detailed training in organisation and conduct of disaster response, management and rescue operation.

Nepal Army’s Maj Gen Victor JB Rana inaugurated the joint military exercise and interacted with participants, according to the DPR.

This is the sixth such military exercise between the Nepalese and Indian armies and third in Nepal.

A top Nepal Army official told IANS that Indian Army chief Gen Bikram Singh is scheduled to observe the joint exercise March 14 along with his Nepali counterpart, Gen Gaurav Sumsher Rana. He will be arriving in Kathmandu March 13.

The two army chiefs will also discuss the strengthening of bilateral ties between the two armies as well as extending Indian military cooperation to the Nepal Army. The training is scheduled to conclude March 18.

Initially, the Indian Army took the lead in 2011 and concluded the first counter-insurgency and jungle warfare exercise in Mizoram state in India in 2011. Since then, the two sides have been holding the joint military exercise in either country on a regular basis.

“During this training, troops will be able to entail anti-insurgency and jungle warfare in a practical way,” said a statement released by the Nepal Army, adding that that such training will also help to understand various aspects of military skills and practices at lower level through experience sharing.

Earlier, the fourth series of exercise ‘Surya Kiran’ was held in Pithoragarh in India in September-October where Gen Rana participated as chief guest at the concluding ceremony.

Indian, Nepali armies hold joint military exercise | idrw.org


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

kurup said:


> *‘Officers must treat jawans well’: Army wakes up to social changes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clashes and tension between soldiers have spurred major changes in the army’s policy for its officers and men.
> At a daylong discussion today involving over 400 personnel from across the country, Army Chief Bikram Singh reportedly said that officers must be more sensitive to jawans.
> 
> “Most of our jawans are no longer rural boys of the past. They are no longer overawed by officers (sic),” General Singh reportedly said, urging his men to keep up with social changes.
> 
> The army has also decided to make available more officers to combat units by reducing their desk postings. This way, the Army hopes to reduce the shortage of officers in the field level and allow more interaction between officers and jawans.
> 
> The new policy has been initiated at a time cases of indiscipline and clashes between jawans and officers have raised concerns in the army.
> 
> The army will also take steps to give better postings to officers stuck at the Lieutenant Colonel rank and passed over for promotions, and also send them on lucrative UN assignments to make sure they don’t feel left out.
> 
> The Army is currently short of 9,590 officers, though it is authorized to have nearly 48,000.
> 
> ‘Officers must treat jawans well’: Army wakes up to social changes | idrw.org



Theres a wid gap of egos between the officers and soldiers.Except in infantry and engineers regiments , most other regiments face this issue whether its AMC or Signal regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Altius Scimitar 670cc diesel dual purpose bike offered to India*






Altius Automotive Technologies, a new Indian Private Limited company spearheaded by former Hyundai Motor India chief, BVR Subbu, is in partnership with California’s Hayes Diversified Technologies for the first time had showcased Diesel powered motorcycles in recently held Defexpo 2014 , Bikes are powered by engines that can sip on various fuels including diesel. HDT supplies motorcycles to the US armed forces too .

Off-roader according to the company will be offered to various armed forces of India and can be used in rugged conditions and can run on diesel, or a choice of JP8, JP5, JP4, AVTUR, JET-A1, or even Biodiesel thanks to multi-fuel technology.

The engine gets a 5 speed manual gearbox. The Scimitar has a top speed of 150 Kph and the 0-100 Kph acceleration run is completed in a time under 10 seconds. The bike’s fuel efficiency at a constant 90 Kph speed is claimed to be a very impressive 45 Kmpl. The bike can also run on a variety of fuels apart from diesel as it was originally developed for use by the US Army.

Altius Engineering first began testing this bike in India during 2011 and a launch was planned at the 2012 Auto Expo. That didn’t materialize for reasons best known to Altius Engineering, the company floated by ex-Tata and ex-Hyundai veteran BVR Subbu and the company that builds the Scimitar in India. With the bike’s latest appearance at the DefExpo, dreams of folks hoping for a diesel bike may be rekindled. Here are the Altius Scimitar’s tech specs:

*Technical Data:*

*PERFORMANCE*

MAXIMUM SPEED In excess of 152 kph (95 mph)
ACCELERATION 0-53 kph (30 mph), 3.3 sec / 0-106 kph (60 mph), 9.7 sec
MINIMUM CONSTANT SPEED Less than 5 kph (3 mph)
TURNING RADIUS Less than 2.1 meters (7 feet)
GRADABILITY 60%
FORDING DEPTH 610 mm (24 inches)
FUEL MILEAGE 46.6 kpl @ 90 kph (96 mpg @ 55 mph)
RANGE 653 km @ 90 kph (408 miles @ 55 mph)
FUEL JP8, JP5, JP4, AVTUR, JET-A1, Diesel, Biodiesel

*ENGINE*

TYPE Patent Pending 4-Stroke, Indirect Injection (IDI), single cylinder, liquid cooled, heavy-fuel engine
DISPLACEMENT 670cc
POWER 33 Hp @ 5700 RPM
TORQUE 53 Nm (38 ft-lbs) @ 3300 RPM
LUBRICATION Wet sump, compatible with MIL-L-2104, MIL-L-46152 & MIL-L-46167 lubricants
AIR FILTRATION High capacity, 3-stage, oiled foam, reusable
TRANSMISSION 5-speed, clutchless, constant mesh, return shift
FINAL DRIVE Self lubricated, sealed, O-ring roller chain

*ELECTRICAL*

BATTERY 12 volt, 625 CCA, maintenance free dry cell
ALTERNATOR 14 amp, 14 volt, AC, three phase
STANDARD LIGHTING DOT approved lighting system
BLACKOUT LIGHTING Driving, Marker & Tail/Stop lights meeting MIL-STD-1179 with IR Driving Lights
*
CONTROLS & INSTRUMENTATION*

HANDLEBARS & CONTROLS Heavy duty with integral hand and control guard
THROTTLE Dual cable with auto and manual return, water and dust resistant
CABLES Nylon lined, water and dust resistant
SPEEDOMETER Calibrated in MPH & KPH with resettable odometer, illuminated
INSTRUMENTS Illuminated Speedometer calibrated in KPH and MPH, Resettable Odometer, Tachometer, Engine Temperature Gauge, Neutral Indicator, Directional Indicator and High Beam

*CHASSIS*

FRAME Semi-double cradle, welded high-tensile steel mainframe with removable rear section
FRONT SUSPENSION Telescopic forks, hydraulic damped and sealed with non-reflective boots
REAR SUSPENSION Swing arm with multi-link actuated adjustable shock, sealed needle bearings at all pivot points
ENGINE GUARDS Skid plate with tubular engine and radiator guard
FOOT PEGS Safety folding, spring return
FUEL TANK Rotationally molded plastic, 14 liter (4.25 gallon) capacity
WHEELS Heavy duty, wire-spoke with alloy rims
TIRES Dunlop D606, dual-purpose (on/off-road) tires, DOT approved
FRONT BRAKE/REAR BRAKE Single 280mm petal-type disc, two-piston caliper / Single 240mm disc, single-piston caliper
BODY Headlight cover, Air filter box, Fenders, Seat base, Side panels, Chain guard
TOOLS Full operator tool kit
EQUIPMENT RACK Heavy duty rear equipment rack with 23 kg (50 lb) capacity
EQUIPMENT CASE Side mounted, hard sided equipment cases optional

*WEIGHTS & MEASUREMENTS*

DRY WEIGHT 176 kg (389 lbs)
MAX WIDTH 960 mm (37.8 in)
MAX LENGTH 2296 mm (90.4 in)
MAX HEIGHT 1219 mm (48 in) Mirrors not included
WHEEL BASE 1481 mm (58.3 in)
GROUND CLEARANCE 211 mm (8.3 in)
COLORS Desert Tan, Military Green or Black (Special Color upon request)

Altius Scimitar 670cc diesel dual purpose bike offered to India Army Altius Automotive Technologies, a new Indian Private Limited company spearheaded by former Hyundai Motor India chief, BVR Subbu, is in partnership with California’s Hayes Diversified Technologies to manufacture engines that sip on various fuels including diesel. HDT supply motorcycles to the US armed forces. | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Does India have the army it needs?*






Donald Rumsfeld, who was America’s defense secretary during the Iraq war, pointed out that you fight with the army you have rather than the one you want. This truism underscores the basic responsibility of a defense minister: to maintain and hone during periods of peace the army that will be needed during times of conflict.

Every war is different. Armies train to fight the next battles rather than repeat previous ones. The set-piece formations of military engagement now seem what they are, history. The enemy no longer necessarily wears a uniform, creating a dysfunctional battlefield. It fights as a disparate militia, in bands that slip through populations like Mao Zedong’s famous fish in water. But Mao’s guerrilla fish were all red, and obeyed the command structure of a Communist party. These bands answer only to their frenzied imaginations.

The fighting units of a loose transnational conglomeration like the Taliban and its partners hit when they can, and rest when they cannot. It is a war of attrition. They do not have artillery or an air force, but they have numbers, motivation, firepower, objectives and that invaluable resource called time. These methods have seen off the Soviet Union as well as America-led NATO from Afghanistan, which is a significant military achievement. Politically, they are leading the crusade to turn Afghanistan and Pakistan into a theocracy that will spread out and engulf adjacent regions where Muslims live, like Kashmir in India, Xinjiang in China and of course the many “stans” of Central Asia which still believe in a non-theocratic state.

It is easy to be gulled by seeming contradictions. Taliban and Lashkar-e-Taiba might, in their confrontation with India, serve as terrorist ancillaries of a larger and older war, even as they pursue their dream of changing the nature of the Pak and Afghan state. But for them these are two sides of the same ideological coin. They have the freedom to expand strategies with impunity.

Newspapers are already giving us a glimpse of what the withdrawal of NATO from south and central Asia will mean. There is a visible sense of triumph as theocratic forces pause and regroup in their long march towards the “liberation” of “Muslim lands”. They do not accept the concept of a secular state; for them Muslims, whether in India or Pakistan or China, who believe in secular societies are enemies twice over.

We know only too well how difficult it was for the Indian army to restore peace in Kashmir after the onslaught that followed the collapse of the Soviet Union in Afghanistan two decades ago. Today, China is also on their radar, as are southern Russia and Central Asia.

Just a few days ago, China was shocked by an unprecedented terrorist attack, when men dressed in black and armed with knives suddenly descended on commuters at a railway station, spreading mayhem.

Terrorism has escalated sharply in China’s only Muslim-majority province, Xinjiang. Beijing prefers to mask its worries, but this mask has begun to peel. At some point, China will have to reassess the cost-benefit ratio of its relations with Islamabad if terrorists continue to use Pakistan as their fortress.

The question before Delhi is simple: are we prepared for a multi-dimensional conflict where the struggle against terrorists could conflate with conventional war if provocation multiplies?

The answer is pessimistic. One of the great casualties of indecisive government in the last five years has been India’s defense preparedness.
Under the inert, comatose and debilitating leadership of Defense Minister A.K. Antony, India’s security capability has weakened, even while tensions have risen. Our equipment is degraded; essential purchases have been neglected. The collapse of morale in our navy is only one symptom of a prevailing disease that is gradually immobilizing the nerve centers of our defense. There has been no political accountability. The enemy is at the door, and Antony is in a stupor.

If nothing else, at least the coming elections will ensure that India has a new defense minister by June. But the amount of repair and reconstruction needed is enormous, and time is very short. The scenario in the region is changing rapidly, and not for the better. We are facing a decade of high risk. This will demand a new approach in our foreign policy as well. An enemy’s enemy does not automatically become a friend, but he can become an associate on the battlefield. India and China may need each other more than they suspect. Russia will not need persuasion for it understands the danger to Central Asia. Ideally, Pakistan should be equally wary of gun-toting theocrats, but perhaps it will take a deeper crisis to bring such clarity.

What China and Pakistan do is for them to decide. India must fight its own battles. But battles are fought by armies. Do we still have the one we need?

Does India have the army it needs? | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Indian Army chief meets Nepal president, PM*






The visiting Indian Army chief Gen. Bikram Singh Thursday called on Nepal President Ram Baran Yadav and Prime Minister Sushil Koirala at their respective offices and discussed a wide range of issues, including defence cooperation between the two close neighbours.

Gen. Bikram Singh, who arrived in Kathmandu on a two-day official visit Thursday morning, also met his Nepali counterpart, Gen. Gaurav Sumsher Rana, according to the Nepal Army.

The visiting Indian Army chief held a meeting with Gen. Rana at Nepal Army headquarters where the two chiefs discussed the historic ties between the two armies, further strengthening of relations between the two armies and expansion of military cooperation, said a statement issued by the Nepal Army here.

Gen. Bikram Singh also paid a courtesy call on President Yadav and Prime Minister Koirala in the course of which strengthening of military ties and defence cooperation between the two countries were discussed.

On Friday, he will leave for Saljhandi in Rupandehi district of southern Nepal to observe the joint military exercise ‘Surya Kiran-VI’ between the two countries’ armies and will leave for New Delhi the same day, according to the Nepal Army statement.

Such high-level visits from the neighbouring country contribute to mutual relations between the two countries and will deepen the ties between Nepal and India that have been existing since long, the Nepal Army statement said.

Indian Army chief meets Nepal president, PM | idrw.org


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

*256 officers inducted into Indian Army*






A total of 256 officers, including 62 women, were on Saturday commissioned into the Indian Army as short service officers here. The officers were inducted during the ceremonial passing out parade at the Officers Training Academy.
Along with them, four officers from Seychelles and one from Ethiopia completed their training at the Academy. 

Maldives chief of defence forces Maj Gen Ahmed Shiyam reviewed the parade at the Academy.

While the chief of Army Banner was awarded to Basanter Company, the coveted ‘Sword of Honour’ was awarded to Academy Cadet Adjutant Sonu Singh Bhaduria.

Later, the cadets were pipped by their parents, followed by oath-taking ceremony.

The cadets would also be awarded a PG diploma in Defence Management and Strategic Studies from the University of Madras.

256 officers inducted into Indian Army | idrw.org


----------



## nomi007




----------



## ejaz007

*Upgraded Indian Howitzers Cleared for Summer Trials*

*NEW DELHI* — India’s homemade 155mm/45 caliber gun, which failed last year’s summer trials when a barrel burst while firing, has successfully completed winter trials and is cleared for summer trials, an official of the state-owned Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) said.

The winter trials were completed early this month after the gun’s barrel was rebuilt, the OFB official said.

OFB is attempting to upgrade the howitzer, bought in the late 1980s from Bofors of Sweden, based on drawings supplied by the company under a technology-transfer agreement. The upgrade from 39 to 45 caliber was launched by OFB three years ago after the Indian Army failed to procure any howitzers through open competition. The procurement process had to be stopped on several occasions because of corruption allegations against competing overseas defense companies.

The Army has already ordered 114 of the guns. An Army official said the upgrade by OFB appeared “shaky” last year when the barrel burst during trials.

“We will doubly check the gun in summer trials,” the official said.

The Army has been unable to buy any howitzers since 1987 despite efforts formalized in 1999 to convert all existing artillery to 155mm/52 caliber guns, for a cost of more than $6 billion.

Upgraded Indian Howitzers Cleared for Summer Trials | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Bharani short-range radar during high-altitude trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SRP




----------



## SRP

ARMY ARCHERY TRAINING NODE AT SHILLONG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

COAS WITH GALLANTRY AWARD WINNERS AND NOK OF POSTHUMOUS AWARDEES AT MANEKSHAW CENTRE


----------



## Sergi

sudhir007 said:


> Bharani short-range radar during high-altitude trials.


Any details ??? Or where can I find them ???


----------



## kurup

Sergi said:


> Any details ??? Or where can I find them ???



*Low level Light Weight 2D Radar - BHARANI:* 

Low level Light Weight L-Band 2D Radar is a light weight, battery powered and compact sensor which provides 2D surveillance solution to alert Army Air Defence Weapon Systems mainly in mountainous terrain against hostile aerial targets like UAVs, RPVs, helicopters and fixed wing aircraft flying at low and medium altitudes. 

The radar can be transported by vehicles, animal transport or group of men or as helislung loads. It can be dismantled into packages to facilitate quick installation and re-location in mountainous terrain. It will act as an early warner to air defence weapon systems employed to provide protection to vulnerable areas or vulnerable points. 

The system consists of radar, Commander Display Unit (CDU) and messaging unit Target Designation Unit (TDU) and Target Data Receivers (TDR). One radar can service upto 10 TDRs using existing combat radio resources/ network. The CDU can be located upto 750m from the radar. 

The radar with modular architecture, advanced ECCM features, ruggedness as per Mil standards can be operated in varied conditions including extreme climatic and geographical conditions and in battle field situations, especially offensive EW environment.

The radar detects and tracks short range air-to-ground threats with a high probability of detection. The radar has an integrated IFF that can detect, confirm, classify and attain IFF status on every target in the battle space under surveillance.

DRDO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Indian Army Seeks Hydrojet Propulsion System for BMP II - Military Contracts - Security Issues South Asia - Security-Risks.com Caring for your Safety, Life & Security*
*
Indian Army Seeks Hydrojet Propulsion System for BMP II*

In a recent Request for Information (RFI) the Indian Army has asked bids for development of a prototype for Hydrojet/ Waterjet Based Propulsion System for 15 Ton class vehicle.

The technical details include the capability to provide the large displacement vessel BMP-II to propulsion in the open sea. Speed in the range of 10-12 Km per hour or more while fording in the open sea. The propulsion system should be capable of preferably noiseless and vibration less operation for the entire range of operation.

The hydrojet propulsion system may contain hydraulically driven hydro jet preferably two on both side of BMP-II. The power to drive the hydraulic motor may be from main power of BMP-II or additional suitable power pack be provided with propulsion system.

The hydraulic motor should have high starting torque smooth output torque and high speed capability upto 7500 rpm. It should be capable of hi-directional operation. The hydraulic motor should have high pressure shaft seal, should be fitted with heavy duty bearings and should have standard SAE mounting and capable of long life with smooth operation.

The hydrojet propulsion (on both side of BMP) should be capable to propel forward and in reverse motion at a speed of 10-12 kmph .

The hydrojet propulsion system should consist of hydrojet, rudder, and hydraulic activation for rudder screen.


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=605878722825558

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=605878722825558



That's Chinese army.

--






US military personnel checking out Tata Motors' Mine-Protected Vehicle (MPV) at DEFEXPO 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Gessler said:


> That's Chinese army.
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US military personnel checking out Tata Motors' Mine-Protected Vehicle (MPV) at DEFEXPO 2012


look closly man its your 
and new bahadur jawan


----------



## Gessler

nomi007 said:


> look closly man its your



Do you have Google? Just type "Chinese army grenade accident" and see for yourself.



> and new bahadur jawan



1) That's a policeman in police uniform who's conducting the tests. It's obviously for police force, not Army.

2) Was he selected ?


----------



## Parul

*Army generals surprise late chief’s wife on her 99th birthday*

Rajkumari Shrinagesh’s 99th birthday party will stay etched in her memory, thanks to a surprise packed by the Indian Army.

The wife of the army’s third Indian chief, late General SM Shrinagesh, was overwhelmed when three serving generals from her husband’s regiment walked into her Gurgaon flat on Sunday, opening the floodgates of emotions and memories for the nonagenarian.

Her eyes lit up as pipers from the Kumaon regimental band belted out some nostalgia-stirring tunes for the army’s grand old lady. Leaning forward from her wheelchair, she clapped her hands. And then, she broke down.

“This has been an incredible flashback to my army days. I am still married…to the army,” she said.

Shrinagesh, who passed away in 1977, was the army chief from May 1955 to May 1957. The general’s pictures adorn every wall of her home. She has donated his personal effects to the Kumaon Regimental Centre in Ranikhet.

Her granddaughter Ritu Singh said, “The best gift you can give someone is great memories. The army just did that.”

Army’s quarter master general Lieutenant General Om Prakash, additional director general (public information) Major General Bobby Mathews and National Security Guard IG (operations) Major General BS Das --- all from Kumaon Regiment --- showed up at the party.






General Om Prakash, the senior-most officer from Kumaon Regiment, said, “Age has not withered her charm and poise. She’s a link to our glorious past. It’s a privilege to be here.”

The onslaught of time has not dulled the lady’s faculties, and certainly not her wit.

She recalled how General Shrinagesh did not talk to her for a month after Pandit Nehru tapped her knee during a conversation. “He was extremely possessive. I asked him to keep me in a glass cabinet,” she said.

Army chief General Bikram Singh and his wife Bubbles sent her a bottle of champagne, flowers, a card and a cake that read “from all officers of YOUR army.”

Army generals surprise late chief’s wife on her 99th birthday - Hindustan Times

Ain't sure If I am posting it in right thread or not...Hats off......Indian Army rocks...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dem!god

TATA Motors Kestrel
8x8 Amphibious Armored Fighting Vehicle

Country of Origin: India
Manufacturer: Tata / DRDO - India
Initial Year of Service: 2017
Production: 1
Focus Model: TATA Motors Kestrel
Crew: 2 + 12
Overall Length: 25.59ft (7.80m)
Width: 9.68ft (2.95m)
Height: 7.48ft (2.28m)
Weight: 27.6 US Short Tons (25,000kg; 55,116lbs)
Powerplant: 1 x Diesel-fueled engine.
Maximum Speed: 62mph (100 km/h)
NBC Protection: Yes
Nightvision: Yes
Armament:
STANDARD:
1 x 30mm automatic cannon
1 x 7.62mm coaxial machine gun
2 x Anti-Tank Guided Missile (ATGM) launchers
OPTIONAL (with Remote Weapons Station:
1 x 12.7mm heavy machine gun
1 x 40mm automatic grenade launcher


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456757477199982592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456756127628161024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456755897055059968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

From IA's FB page:

YOUNG OFFICER AT 100 : MAJOR (RETD) KASHMIRA SINGH TURNED 100 ON 15 APR 2014 AND WAS FELICITATED BY LT GEN AK BAKSHI AT MODEL TOWN, JALANDHAR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SRP

Lt Gen Qi Jianguo, Deputy CGS (Ops), PLA in talks with the VCOAS & DGMO.






COAS interacting with Lt Gen Qi Jianguo, Deputy CGS (Ops), PLA






Source: ADGPI twitter


----------



## SRP

*ARMY SAVED PRECIOUS LIVES OF NINE PASSENGERS TRAPPED IN AN AVALANCHE AT NASTA CHUN PASS, DISTRICT KUPWARA, J& K. ‪*

On 20 Apr 14, nine passengers, traveling from Tangdhar to Kupwara were trapped under ten feet of snow when the vehicle they were traveling in, was struck by a torrential Avalanche.
Army Avalanche rescue team located at Nasta Chun Pass immediately responded and started rescue operation to save the lives of trapped passengers. Within 15 minutes the team was able to successfully extricate all nine passengers and were immediately provided with basic medical aid.






Source: ADGPI Indian army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Taken today in Çanakkale, Turkey. Indians I guess??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Neptune said:


> Taken today in Çanakkale, Turkey. Indians I guess??


Members of the Indian Army's Sikh Regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thirdfront

Gessler said:


> Do you have Google? Just type "Chinese army grenade accident" and see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) That's a policeman in police uniform who's conducting the tests. It's obviously for police force, not Army.
> 
> 2) Was he selected ?


Why are you trying to make sense? color blind retards can't take it.....


----------



## SRP

Siachen Glacier : Land of abundant roses.

Source: ADGPI Indian army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SRP

T90 Tank of Indian Army

Photo Credit: ADGPI Indian army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462213602926006272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462215343578943488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462214852849569794

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462217146487930880

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462215343578943488


Must be part of the 9 PARA (SF) team that was called in to clear the Samba base last year.


Kudos to all of them- killing one terrorist scum at a time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Army not yet ready for loosening controls on social media: Top brass - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## Span

1,500 jawans climb 11,000 ft to protect voters in Ladakh - News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Span said:


> 1,500 jawans climb 11,000 ft to protect voters in Ladakh - News


Bro these are ITBP and CRPF NOT IA.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465011341246230528
Good Job army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


>


BSF not IA.


----------



## nik22

Abingdonboy said:


> BSF not IA.


He knows that. But there is no thread for Paramilitary forces.


----------



## Windjammer

*A CRPF jawan today allegedly committed suicide by shooting himself with his service rifle inside a camp here.*

Constable Sanjay Kumar Yadav, posted with 178th battalion, shot himself dead with his INSAS rifle at a camp in Gulshan Nagar locality of Nowgam, police said.

The incident occurred at around 1.30 PM when the jawan was on a sentry duty.



The motive behind his taking such an extreme step was not known immediately, police said. 

CRPF jawan commits suicide in Kashmir


----------



## B+ Dracula

*MEDAL OF HONOR FOR INDIAN BRAVES:*
Suicides in the 1.1 million-strong Indian Army have come down marginally in recent years. From an all-time high of 129 in 2006, they dipped to 102 in 2011. But until July 31 this year, 62 Indian soldiers have taken their lives. Every such incident will remain a cause for concern. The suicide of a soldier at an Army unit in Samba in Jammu and Kashmir led to a round of tensions involving officers and soldiers this month.
It is cold comfort that in India, suicide rates in the armed forces are less than those of the general population. The argument that in affluent countries such as the United States, military suicide rates have been rising at an alarming rate does not help the debate either. While the U.S. military reported 301 cases of suicide through 2011, this year the rate seems set to reach one a day
Soldiers and suicides - The Hindu
*===============================*

SRINAGAR, Indian-controlled Kashmir, March 1 (Xinhua) -- A junior commissioned officer (JCO) of Indian army committed suicide in Indian-controlled Kashmir, officials said Saturday.

The officer Friday evening committed suicide using his service rifle inside a camp stationed at Shalteng on the outskirts of Srinagar city, the summer capital of Indian-controlled Kashmir.
The incident came two days after an Indian army trooper went berserk inside his camp and killed five of his colleagues with his service rifle before shooting himself dead at Safapoora village of Bandipora district, about 35 km north of Srinagar
Indian army officer commits suicide in Indian-controlled Kashmir - Xinhua | English.news.cn
*==================================*

A string of incidents involving indiscipline and insubordination in the Indian armed forces has set off alarm bells in India’s defense establishment. Since May last year, there have been at least four violent clashes between officers and jawans (soldiers) of the Indian army. Two of these occurred over a span of five days last month.
The incident was described variously in the Indian media as a “brawl,” “a free for all,” “a mutiny,” and even “a revolt.”
The 1.2 million-strong Indian army is the world’s third largest and widely regarded as a professional force. Its soldiers are highly motivated and trained to cope with pressure.

However, there are “worrying signs” that “all is not well” in the armed forces, a retired army doctor (who asked that his name be withheld) told _The Diplomat_.
In fact, the army seems to be losing more men to suicide and fratricide than to enemy bullets. The number of soldiers who die “battling their internal demons” is said to be four times the number killed in counter-insurgency operations in India’s conflict-wracked Kashmir and the Northeast.
Analysts have attributed officer-jawan tensions to class conflict in the armed forces. Not only do officers look down on the lower ranks but also officers whose fathers were jawans are “subjects of condescension and worse; senior officers in the military have gone to lengths to conceal the fact that their fathers served as enlisted men.”
India’s Troubled Soldiers | The Diplomat
*==============================================
*
“Our forces work under tremendous pressure. We should make sure that such instances do not take place at all. Besides counselling, the government should make sure that all the other needs of soldiers are taken care of. Issues like granting of leave, increase in salary and better facilities should be taken care of,” said Kothari.




Suicide cases among Indian armymen down by 50% in last eight years | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

*The Indian army has been in the news and off late, and more often than not, for the right reasons. Rediff.com's Vicky Nanjappa brings some startling statistics which paint a grim picture – the number of suicides in the armed forces is on a steady rise.*

One hundred and nineteen personnel from various wings of the armed forces committed suicide in 2011. In 2010, the number was 101.

The number of Central Reserve Police Force personnel who have committed suicide has seen a rise in 2011. A note by the Ministry of Home Affairs shows that there were 42 suicides in 2011, compared with 28 suicides in 2010.
Suicides killing more Indian soldiers than wars - Rediff.com News
==========================












Suicides in the military » Indian Defence Review
*==========================*


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468802709391278081

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho @Dillinger a ALH Mk.3 with a ELBIT COMPASS FLIR/EO pod and SAAB self-defence suite. I'm told the IA and IAF have asked for a large number of their Mk.3 orders to have an EO pod and SDS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho @Dillinger a ALH Mk.3 with a ELBIT COMPASS FLIR/EO pod and SAAB self-defence suite. I'm told the IA and IAF have asked for a large number of their Mk.3 orders to have an EO pod and SDS.



The once with EO and new EW capabilities should be MK4 level and we have seen flight test videos from Bangalore of naval Dhruvs with the same package as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Nexter Cesar self propelled howitzer on an Ashok Leyland truck, showcased at the Eurosatory 2014






Cutting Edge Armament Technology at Eurosatory 2014 » Indian Defence Review

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Other interesting stuff for IA, displayed at the Eurosatory 2014:

After the mock up of an upgraded BMP IFV with Rafaels Samson turret system, shown by the Kalyani Group at the last defexpo, here a fully upgraded version of Rafael and a European partner:










> RAFAEL is displaying at Eurosatory eight different weapon stations, one of those shown in the static outdoor area is the new Samson MKII 30 mm turret, mounting an automatic 30mm cannon and two Spike ER missiles. It is installed on a modernized BMP-2 modernized by the Czech company Excalibur. Replacing the original Russian turret saved several tons that could be ‘spent’ on additional armor, while clearing more space for troops and equipment inside the protected fighting compartment.



Also interesting for IA's light tank requirement, the BAE CV90 with a CMI 105mm turret, weighing around 25t, which was the requested weightlimit of IA:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Sterlite Tech Secures Order For Deployment Of OFC Network For Defense Services*


> Sterlite Technologies Ltd., a leading global provider of transmission solutions for the telecom and power industries, announced that it had secured an *advance purchase order from Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd. (BSNL) for end-to-end deployment including design, engineering, implementation and maintenance of a part of Network for Spectrum (NFS) project - Optical Fiber Cable (OFC) Network in the state of Jammu & Kashmir of the NTP region. This order is to be executed by 2015.*
> 
> Additionally, Sterlite is also contracted to maintain the Jammu & Kashmir network for an additional period of seven years at a value of around Rs.500 crore.
> 
> This project in Jammu & Kashmir region including optical fibre cable supplies to other parts of the country is expected to add around Rs.1,950 crore to the company's order book.
> 
> The Government of India decided to release 150Mhz of spectrum held by defense sector in the frequency range of 1700Mhz to 2000Mhz, owing to growing telecommunication needs and shortage of spectrum available for growth of cellular services.
> 
> *Sterlite Technologies has been awarded the project to build a new communication network for exclusive use by the armed forces in lieu of the spectrum. The order is for roll roll-out of OFC network to be owned and operated by the defense services under the project implementation core group (PICG), Ministry of Defense. It comprises a highly resilient exclusive OFC based nationwide Optical Backbone for defense sites and access networks at army sites.*


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

cloud_9 said:


> *Sterlite Tech Secures Order For Deployment Of OFC Network For Defense Services*


 defence network being setup using foreign hardware? It will come from china with backdoors.?

Jiangsu Sterlite Tongguang Co. Ltd.


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Indian soldier serving in #undof helps transferring Druze clerics from Israel to Syria


----------



## Daedalus

Where Eagles Dare





The First Team of Women Officers to have scaled the heights of Mt Everest in 2012.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Maratha Light Infantry turns 246 *
August 1 marks the birth of the Maratha Light Infantry (MLI), one of the regiments of the Army. A potent land and naval force in 16th-18th century, the Marathas had performed well in campaigns against the Mughals and the British. The 1st Battalion of the Regiment, known as Jangi Paltan, was raised in August 1768 as the 2nd Battalion, Bombay Sepoys, to protect the British East India Company's assets on the islands of Bombay, with a second battalion being raised the next year. The MLI is a highly decorated regiment with two Victoria Cross, four Ashok Chakra and four Maha Vir Chakra among numerous other awards and battle honours.


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

INDIAN TANK CREW IN RUSSIA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, interacting with troops at Leh, Ladakh on 12 Aug

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

Indian Army scouts 'Smart' artillery shells
_By SP's Special Correspondent_

_*August 19, 2014:* _ The Indian Army is looking to procure 155mm Trajectory Correctable Munitions (Course Correctable Fuze) for its 155mm artillery guns, and to include 39/45/52 calibre equipment. Interested vendors have been sent a 34-point questionaire to identify all parameters of prospective systems, including dimensions and weight of Course Correctable Fuze, whether it has any limitations in operating in different types of terrain prevalent in India, the extreme atmospheric conditions in which Course Correctable Fuze can effectively operate, whether it is compatible with 39/45/52 calibre of 155mm artillery in service with the Indian Army, the maximum and minimum range achieved by firing Course Correctable Fuze with 39/45/52 calibre of 155mm Gun Systems, whether this fuze affects the minimum or maximum range of the standard HE projectile of 155mm gun system, type of guidance being used, accuracy (in terms of Line and Range), different modes of Course Correctable Fuze, efficacy in firing in High Altitude Area etc. The procurement has been accorded high priority by the Army, which will be looking to wrap up an order within 18 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Agent_47 said:


> Indian Army scouts 'Smart' artillery shells
> _By SP's Special Correspondent_
> 
> _*August 19, 2014:* _ The Indian Army is looking to procure 155mm Trajectory Correctable Munitions (Course Correctable Fuze) for its 155mm artillery guns, and to include 39/45/52 calibre equipment. Interested vendors have been sent a 34-point questionaire to identify all parameters of prospective systems, including dimensions and weight of Course Correctable Fuze, whether it has any limitations in operating in different types of terrain prevalent in India, the extreme atmospheric conditions in which Course Correctable Fuze can effectively operate, whether it is compatible with 39/45/52 calibre of 155mm artillery in service with the Indian Army, the maximum and minimum range achieved by firing Course Correctable Fuze with 39/45/52 calibre of 155mm Gun Systems, whether this fuze affects the minimum or maximum range of the standard HE projectile of 155mm gun system, type of guidance being used, accuracy (in terms of Line and Range), different modes of Course Correctable Fuze, efficacy in firing in High Altitude Area etc. The procurement has been accorded high priority by the Army, which will be looking to wrap up an order within 18 months.



Do we have anything like this in Development


----------



## Jai_Hind

JOINT INDO NEPAL COMBINED TRAINING : EX SURYA KIRAN - VII

Indo-Nepal Combined Training Exercise, SURYA KIRAN-VII, is being conducted from 18 Aug 14 to 31 Aug14. The combined training will be carried out in the mountainous terrain of Pithoragarh in the Northern Himalayas under the aegis of the GARUD Division.


----------



## ANPP

Echo_419 said:


> Do we have anything like this in Development


 
Excalber type rounds, hum..... IA did show interest in such type of weapons in past, now they are serious. Good.
I didn't get any news of in house production of this kind of weapon.


----------



## RPK




----------



## Levina

@Abingdonboy

I am sure you know the truth behind this.Is this true???
I did not want to start a new thread on this topic as that would have attracted trolls from across the border.
*
Army's ammunition won't last 20 days of war*





TOI had reported that India did not have enough ammunition to undertake a full-blown war with "intense fighting" for even 20 days.

NEW DELHI: Even as mortars and guns once again boom along the border with Pakistan, alarm bells continue to clang over the crippling shortage of ammunition reserves in the 1.18-million strong Indian Army.

In a grim reality check in March, TOI had reported that India did not have enough ammunition to undertake a full-blown war with "intense fighting" for even 20 days. Six months down the line, the situation on the ground has not changed much.

Officials, however, contend the Modi government is "fully cognizant" of the "shocking state of affairs". Though "urgent steps" are being taken, it will take time to build up the war wastage reserves (WWR) due to the "long-winded" arms procurement procedures as well as the sluggish performance of the 39 factories under the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), they say.

The WWR, incidentally, should be sufficient for 30 days of "intense" and 30 days of "normal" fighting. With three days of "normal" equal to one of "intense", the WWR should consequently be adequate for 40 days of "intense" fighting.

"But there are deficiencies across the board. The critical ones are for tank and air defence ammunition, anti-tank guided missiles, specialized machine-gun magazines, grenades, mine fuses and the like. Some types of ammunition will not last even a week in a full-fledged war," said a source.






As per the overall Army "ammunition roadmap", the WWR will reach 100% only by 2019 if there is budgetary support of around Rs 97,000 crore. "While 23 types of ammunition have to be imported, OFB will manufacture the rest," said another source.

Phase-I of the roadmap will ensure deficiency of critical ammunition is made up to sustain 20 days of "intense" fighting and three years of training ammunition by March 2015. This will cost Rs 19,250 crore.

Under it, Rs 963 crore worth of ammunition was ordered from the OFB in 2013-2014, while contracts worth another Rs 1,964 crore are already underway in the ongoing fiscal. Similarly, orders for 15,000 3UBK-Invar missiles and 66,000 armour-piercing rounds for the T-90S main-battle tanks have already been inked.

Moreover, 17 import cases are now being "progressed'' for specialized ammunition. "Around 10 RFPs (request for proposals) have already been issued. These things take time. Overall, for instance, there were 23 contracts worth Rs 16,177 crore inked for the Army in 2013-2014," said an official.

But ammunition shortages have become the norm in the world's second-largest Army over the last couple of decades. India, in fact, had to undertake "emergency purchases" at exorbitant prices from Israel during the almost 70-day but limited Kargil conflict in 1999.

Ammunition, incidentally, is held at three levels. The "first line" of "on-weapon" and "unit reserve" is held at the battalion-level. The "second line" is with brigades and divisions. Finally, there is the WWR held in a dispersed manner in different depots.


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> I am sure you know the truth behind this.Is this true???
> I did not want to start a new thread on this topic as that would have attracted trolls from across the border.
> *Army's ammunition won't last 20 days of war*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOI had reported that India did not have enough ammunition to undertake a full-blown war with "intense fighting" for even 20 days.
> 
> NEW DELHI: Even as mortars and guns once again boom along the border with Pakistan, alarm bells continue to clang over the crippling shortage of ammunition reserves in the 1.18-million strong Indian Army.
> 
> In a grim reality check in March, TOI had reported that India did not have enough ammunition to undertake a full-blown war with "intense fighting" for even 20 days. Six months down the line, the situation on the ground has not changed much.
> 
> Officials, however, contend the Modi government is "fully cognizant" of the "shocking state of affairs". Though "urgent steps" are being taken, it will take time to build up the war wastage reserves (WWR) due to the "long-winded" arms procurement procedures as well as the sluggish performance of the 39 factories under the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), they say.
> 
> The WWR, incidentally, should be sufficient for 30 days of "intense" and 30 days of "normal" fighting. With three days of "normal" equal to one of "intense", the WWR should consequently be adequate for 40 days of "intense" fighting.
> 
> "But there are deficiencies across the board. The critical ones are for tank and air defence ammunition, anti-tank guided missiles, specialized machine-gun magazines, grenades, mine fuses and the like. Some types of ammunition will not last even a week in a full-fledged war," said a source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per the overall Army "ammunition roadmap", the WWR will reach 100% only by 2019 if there is budgetary support of around Rs 97,000 crore. "While 23 types of ammunition have to be imported, OFB will manufacture the rest," said another source.
> 
> Phase-I of the roadmap will ensure deficiency of critical ammunition is made up to sustain 20 days of "intense" fighting and three years of training ammunition by March 2015. This will cost Rs 19,250 crore.
> 
> Under it, Rs 963 crore worth of ammunition was ordered from the OFB in 2013-2014, while contracts worth another Rs 1,964 crore are already underway in the ongoing fiscal. Similarly, orders for 15,000 3UBK-Invar missiles and 66,000 armour-piercing rounds for the T-90S main-battle tanks have already been inked.
> 
> Moreover, 17 import cases are now being "progressed'' for specialized ammunition. "Around 10 RFPs (request for proposals) have already been issued. These things take time. Overall, for instance, there were 23 contracts worth Rs 16,177 crore inked for the Army in 2013-2014," said an official.
> 
> But ammunition shortages have become the norm in the world's second-largest Army over the last couple of decades. India, in fact, had to undertake "emergency purchases" at exorbitant prices from Israel during the almost 70-day but limited Kargil conflict in 1999.
> 
> Ammunition, incidentally, is held at three levels. The "first line" of "on-weapon" and "unit reserve" is held at the battalion-level. The "second line" is with brigades and divisions. Finally, there is the WWR held in a dispersed manner in different depots.


There is already a thread running on this ma'am but I had refrained from participating as, like you pointed out, it is a topic that invites trolls. 

My take on this is pretty simple- it's not something that is of major concern to me because a)the IA is aware of this (as is the MoD) b) the IA is taking steps to address this in the very near term (within 5 years). 

Unless anyone expects India to be fighting a full-scale war in the next 5 years then this really is a non-issue. And even IF a full scale war were to occur between now and 2019 there are contingencies in place and India could in an emergency source the relevant ammunition from abroad in vast quantities if it comes to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> India could in an emergency source the relevant ammunition from abroad in vast quantities if it comes to it.


Like we did during Kargil??
Then I guess we havent learnt any lesson from Kargil.


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> Like we did during Kargil??
> Then I guess we havent learnt any lesson from Kargil.


Lessons have been learnt for sure (various commissions have seen to that) it is the implementation that has suffered thanks to the longest serving Defence Minister in India's history stalling procurements of every value/importance. 

With Modi's impetus on "make India" and Improving the indigenous capabilities of defence firms in India the situation should be addressed within a decade (needing to rely on others for ammunition) also consider that on the high-end munitions (PGMs) India has developed the capacity to design and manufacture such munitions that it did not have during Kargil (and thus had to go to Israel) and these capabilities will only grow going foreword....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Lessons have been learnt for sure (various commissions have seen to that) it is the implementation that has suffered thanks to the longest serving Defence Minister in India's history stalling procurements of every value/importance.
> 
> With Modi's impetus on "make India" and Improving the indigenous capabilities of defence firms in India the situation should be addressed within a decade (needing to rely on others for ammunition) also consider that on the high-end munitions (PGMs) India has developed the capacity to design and manufacture such munitions that it did not have during Kargil (and thus had to go to Israel) and these capabilities will only grow going foreword....


To me the plethora of time (5yrs to a decade) required to achieve these targets sounds more disturbing.
Or may be I am being too sceptical.


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> To me the plethora of time (5yrs to a decade) required to achieve these targets sounds more disturbing.
> Or may be I am being too sceptical.


5 years is pretty reasonable considering the vast quantities of ammunition we are talking about. And don't forget its is not a question of a one off buy, every year huge amounts of stocks will be used for training purposes and also ammunition has a finite shelf life so it will be a continuous process of buying to get the required level of war reserves for such a vast military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> 5 years is pretty reasonable considering the vast quantities of ammunition we are talking about. And don't forget its is not a question of a one off buy, every year huge amounts of stocks will be used for training purposes and also ammunition has a finite shelf life so it will be a continuous process of buying to get the required level of war reserves for such a vast military.


Gotcha!!!


----------



## kurup




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


>


Not IA- BSF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=685809458165940





(if it's already posted, do let me know I'm gonna delete it. Uncle Sancho don't scold me)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

Challenging Natures Fury on the Siachen Glacier. Our life in deep Freeze.












A DAILY ‘HIGH’ – BRIDGE CROSSING IN SIACHEN










Tweeted by Additional Directorate General of Public Information, IHQ of MoD (Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daedalus




----------



## SekrutYakhni

Rhythm

_Babe hun
Yellen pump_

*Fed Chair Yellen's assets up 8% during 2013*

Among the stocks listed on the disclosure form were shares of Conoco Phillips, DirecTV, DuPont, Office Depot, Pfizer, *Raytheon*, Phillips 66, Norfolk Southern and 21st Century Fox. The disclosure form showed that *Yellen* held a mix of company stocks and investment funds.

Fed Chair Yellen's assets up 8% during 2013

Of about a dozen joint development and co-production projects the Pentagon has proposed to *India*, emphasis is being placed on a deal that would let India co-develop and manufacture the Javelin anti-tank missile made by a joint venture of Bethesda, Maryland-based Lockheed and Waltham, *Massachusetts-based Raytheon.*


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prechko

Bilateral "Indra-2014" exercise started , Volgograd region , some 250 Indian soldiers and officers take part

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prechko




----------



## The_Sidewinder

@Abingdonboy @sancho
Shouldnt there be a sticky thread exclusively for development of Armoured corpses in this forum. I find it really difficult to track various MBT related news, every time somethings comes up related to either Arjun, T90 or T72 a new thread starts, after a few post members like Dazzler ( with all due respect to his think tank status) starts bashing our MBTs posting all kind of links upto even dacede old news. Info related to ongoing upgrades etc are rarely found as trollfest takes over. Dont you think a sticky dedicated to armoured corpses will help us to access to any info related to all three mbts instantly instead of searching all over the net.
Whats ur opinion on this????


----------



## sancho

The_Sidewinder said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho
> Shouldnt there be a sticky thread exclusively for development of Armoured corpses in this forum. I find it really difficult to track various MBT related news, every time somethings comes up related to either Arjun, T90 or T72 a new thread starts, after a few post members like Dazzler ( with all due respect to his think tank status) starts bashing our MBTs posting all kind of links upto even dacede old news. Info related to ongoing upgrades etc are rarely found as trollfest takes over. Dont you think a sticky dedicated to armoured corpses will help us to access to any info related to all three mbts instantly instead of searching all over the net.
> Whats ur opinion on this????



There is a sticky thread for Arjun and trolls will keep trolling, no matter it the thread is a sticky one or not right?


----------



## The_Sidewinder

sancho said:


> There is a sticky thread for Arjun and trolls will keep trolling, no matter it the thread is a sticky one or not right?


 ur right. Has been following the arjun mkii sticky for a while. I find it tough to find updated infor on constant upgradation of t90 & t72s as well as problems related to them. Its hard to keep googling for each & every news articles. My point of view is more updated & easy availability of info certainly puts breaks in undue trolling. Not every single member is a professional troller , most of them refrains if concrete evidence is provided. But in case of t72 & t90, it is hardly the case.
Well this is what i have to say. Up for your consideration, Your the senior pal here.
Thank you


----------



## sancho

The_Sidewinder said:


> ur right. Has been following the arjun mkii sticky for a while. I find it tough to find updated infor on constant upgradation of t90 & t72s as well as problems related to them. Its hard to keep googling for each & every news articles. My point of view is more updated & easy availability of info certainly puts breaks in undue trolling. Not every single member is a professional troller , most of them refrains if concrete evidence is provided. But in case of t72 & t90, it is hardly the case.
> Well this is what i have to say. Up for your consideration, Your the senior pal here.
> Thank you



I get your point on the updates, just don't think a sticky threat changes anything with regard to trolls. The best thing is, to ignore them / their posts, or to notify the mods / webby, since trolling is against the forum rules and let them take actions. 
Btw, seniority as a status doesn't make me or anybody else different than you are, so you shouldn't base too much on that. There are new members that can troll, just as there are senior members that does it and there are Pakistanis from which you can learn a lot from, just like there are Indians that are just fooling around. So it's good to be respectful in general, but don't base it on the ranks only.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

sancho said:


> I get your point on the updates, just don't think a sticky threat changes anything with regard to trolls. The best thing is, to ignore them / their posts, or to notify the mods / webby, since trolling is against the forum rules and let them take actions.
> Btw, seniority as a status doesn't make me or anybody else different than you are, so you shouldn't base too much on that. There are new members that can troll, just as there are senior members that does it and there are Pakistanis from which you can learn a lot from, just like there are Indians that are just fooling around. So it's good to be respectful in general, but don't base it on the ranks only.



I will keep your advice on mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prechko

"Indra-2014"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prechko

"Indra-2014" bilateral exercise final stage , Volgograd region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519534327722295297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519529497129791489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519524980246056960

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankur Gupta

*Pak troops violates cease fire in Jammu an kashmir*

*



*​जम्मू। प्रधानमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी के दीवाली के मौके पर जम्मू-कश्मीर के दौरे से पहले पाकिस्तानी सेना ने सीमा पर फायरिंग करके सीज फायर का उल्लंघन किया है। पाक सैनिकों ने इंटरनेशनल बोर्डर पर फायरिंग की। पाक फायरिंग का भारतीय सेना ने माकुल जवाब दिया। इस बार पाक सेना ने सांबा जिले के रामगढ़ एरिया में बीएसएफ चौकियों को निशाना बनाते हुए फायरिंग की है। पाकिस्तान सेना ने सुबह 9 बजकर 40 मिनट पर फायरिंग शुरू की, जिसका बीएसएफ ने जबरदस्त रूप से जवाब दिया। 

बीएसएफ की कड़ी प्रतिक्रिया के बाद पाक सेना ने रामगढ़ इलाके में फायरिंग बंद कर दी। लेकिन फिर सुबह 10 बजे जम्मू जिले के आरएसपुरा सेक्टर के अरनिया में सीमा पर फायरिंग कर सीज फायर का उल्लंघन किया। गौरतलब है कि प्रधानमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी 23 अक्टूबर को राज्य के बाढ़ प्रभावितों के बीच दीवाली मनाने जाएंगे।

पाक सेना अक्टूबर महीने से सीमा पर फायरिंग कर रही है। इस महीने पाकिस्तानी सेना द्वारा की गई फायरिंग में आठ भारतीय नागरिकों की मौत हो गईऔर करीब 50 लोग घायल हो गए। 
See more at पत्रिका.कॉम


----------



## Levina

Indian army's team of 8 GARHWAL wins GOLD medal in the prestigious Cambrian patrol held at UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Rare photo: From yesterday's Army encounter in Handwara, J&K. Army jawan from an RR unit approaches the body of one of the three LeT terrorists killed in the encounter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skysthelimit

levina said:


> Rare photo: From yesterday's Army encounter in Handwara, J&K. Army jawan from an RR unit approaches the body of one of the three LeT terrorists killed in the encounter.
> 
> View attachment 138825


Why is our jawan carrying a bright blue pack while the terrorist's one is camouflage?


----------



## Levina

skysthelimit said:


> Why is our jawan carrying a bright blue pack while the terrorist's one is camouflage?


Wow!!
Quite an observation!!
I think it should be just that he lost his back pack or something to that effect. Usually our men do use camoflaged ones as you know.


----------



## skysthelimit

levina said:


> Wow!!
> Quite an observation!!
> I think it should be just that he lost his back pack or something to that effect. Usually our men do use camoflaged ones as you know.


I know, that's why i was curious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

Indian Artillery Unit deployed on Indo-China border.


----------



## Levina

@Abingdonboy and @OrionHunter 
did sunderji doctrine have anything to do with USSR and India secretly planning to attack Pakistan??

@sandy_3126 and @Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy and @OrionHunter
> did sunderji doctrine have anything to do with USSR and India secretly planning to attack Pakistan??
> 
> @sandy_3126 and @Joe Shearer



Hellllll NO.....

Sundarji doctrine was to play to India's strength and exploit conventional weakness along pakistan's defensive lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

sandy_3126 said:


> Hellllll NO.....
> 
> Sundarji doctrine was to play to India's strength and exploit conventional weakness along pakistan's defensive lines.


Thanks!!
I just wanted to confirm it. 

FYI: @Horus sir now it's your turn to prove me wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

levina said:


> Thanks!!
> I just wanted to confirm it.
> 
> FYI: @Horus sir now it's your turn to prove me wrong.



Come again - Indira Gandhi planned a mass invasion of Pakistan | CIA Records


----------



## MilSpec

Horus said:


> Come again - Indira Gandhi planned a mass invasion of Pakistan | CIA Records



Ahem, Sundarji became a Chief in 1986... so you might have your facts twisted on sundarji doctrine there chief...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

sandy_3126 said:


> Ahem, Sundarji became a Chief in 1986... so you might have your facts twisted on sundarji doctrine there chief...



Huzoor it doesn't matter. Every doctrine has its prelude which one needs to understand. I am not directly talking about Sundarji here. The GOI and KGB had a plan in place to 'take care of Pakistan' since the 70s. Indra's plan for a mass invasion was thwarted by the US. Some people suggest that the US had threatened to enter the war if any such plan took place. That carried on to the Operation Brasstacks War games or War? | The plot behind Operation Brasstacks - until the nuclear factor was introduced. The doctrine died its natural death after the Operation Parakaram failed. Secondly if you read the history the Pakistani side was convinced that USSR and India were in an agreement to invade Pakistan in coordination should the USSR break through the D-Line. When Zia ul Haq went to India, met Rajiv and threatened to Nuke India if Brasstacks resulted in an invasion, it was due to the fact that the Soviet Union had pumped up its war in Afghanistan and was reaching close to our border around the same time.


----------



## MilSpec

Horus said:


> Huzoor it doesn't matter. Every doctrine has its prelude which one needs to understand. I am not directly talking about Sundarji here. The GOI and KGB had a plan in place to 'take care of Pakistan' since the 70s. Indra's plan for a mass invasion was thwarted by the US. Some people suggest that the US had threatened to enter the war if any such plan took place. That carried on to the Operation Brasstacks War games or War? | The plot behind Operation Brasstacks - until the nuclear factor was introduced. The doctrine died its natural death after the Operation Parakaram failed. Secondly if you read the history the Pakistani side was convinced that USSR and India were in an agreement to invade Pakistan in coordination should the USSR break through the D-Line. When Zia ul Haq went to India, met Rajiv and threatened to Nuke India if Brasstacks resulted in an invasion, it was due to the fact that the Soviet Union had pumped up its war in Afghanistan and was reaching close to our border around the same time.



How is that any new fact, Pakistani military-politico nexus has survived till date on the Indian Boogeyman Syndrome.... it doesn't matter what steps India takes, It will always pose an existential threat to pakistani psyche 

Paranoia was evident with Zia itself who thought an Indian exercise was prelude to an invasion, and we all are well aware of legendary Threat analysis of pakistani planners who have bungled up on every possible occasion... When zia said those words to Rajiv, he apparently commented to his aide "Bhudda Sathiya gaya hain"

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Levina

Horus said:


> I am not directly talking about Sundarji here.
> The GOI and KGB had plans to "take care of Pakistan" since 1970's.
> Indra's plan for a mass invasion was thwarted by the US. Some people suggest that the US had threatened to enter the war.


There's some serious misinterpretation.
It was HENRY KISSKNGER who had suggested that USSR 'd a revisionist and expansionist agenda behind "ostensibly" supporting India to attack West PAKISTAN. But his claim didnot have much proof and nor logic.
On dec 8,1971 CIA reported that India had plans to attack Azad kashmir and attack Pak armour and Air Force.

1) It was NOT a reliable report.It did NOT find many takers in AMERICA itself." NIXON and KISSINGER were virtually alone in US to support this claim" is what Christopher Van Hollen had to say about it.

2) CIA itself had given low priority to this as GEN.Westmoreland and others had argued that INDIA would face logistic obstacles in transferring its military from EAST TO WEST (Indian military was fighting in "East" Pakistan in those days).


2) The fact that Kashmir was a subject of long standing dispute between India and Pakistan and also that "West" Pakistan was not identical to Kashmir. And attack on Kashmir would be thwarted by India and that would not have surprised anyone.

3) INDIA had declared a unilateral ceasefire as soon as it was victorious in East. so this theory gets another thumbs down as it didnot have sufficient proof.

4) AMERICA knew it very well that even IF India had such plans that there would be ample time and clear signals to give a WARNING.

5) USSR was always clear that it's leverage would be to deter Chinese and American interference in East and not at attacking Pakistan.
And it was USSR's support that weakened Pakistan.
And after the success of "East" even USSR had declared ceasefire.
Ergo nowhere did India or USSR show any intention of attacking West Pakistan...that is unless Pak intended to attack Kashmir.

Read- Perceptions and behaviour of Soviet foreign Policy by Richard Herrman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy and @OrionHunter
> did sunderji doctrine have anything to do with USSR and India secretly planning to attack Pakistan??
> 
> @sandy_3126 and @Joe Shearer


Nope! Where did you get that from? 

But he was the proponent of India's nuclear doctrine, mechanized warfare, and jointmanship. I knew him personally. What an amazing personality! He would always think three steps ahead, like a consummate chess player.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

OrionHunter said:


> Nope! Where did you get that from?
> 
> But he was the proponent of India's nuclear doctrine, mechanized warfare, and jointmanship. I knew him personally. What an amazing personality! He would always think three steps ahead, like a consummate chess player.


Hmmm I got it from admin's FB timeline.Originally it was an article about Turkey walking in Pakistan's steps but I spotted a line which said "GOI and KGB had plans to attack Pakistan in 70's ".
when I questioned him about it, he asked me to read Sundarji doctorine. And so I skimmed through whatever I got on net about Sundarji doctrine. But all in vain..nothing proved the point that CIA report was credible.
So I tortured him(admin) again with my questions.To which he said I should read it properly. 
I kept scratching my grey cells and finally decided to torture the think tanks on PDF. And ergo my post. 
Thanks for clearing my doubts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Colonel, major guilty of fake encounter

*Colonel, major guilty of fake encounter*


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Marketing video for the AL Stallion.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy and @OrionHunter
> did sunderji doctrine have anything to do with USSR and India secretly planning to attack Pakistan??
> 
> @sandy_3126 and @Joe Shearer



NOTHING at all to with that "piece of fiction".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

army soldier runs after a drone being sent for surveillance during a gunbattle with armed militants at Pindi Khattar village in Arnia border sector

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


> army soldier runs after a drone being sent for surveillance during a gunbattle with armed militants at Pindi Khattar village in Arnia border sector


Why red?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy and @OrionHunter
> did sunderji doctrine have anything to do with USSR and India secretly planning to attack Pakistan??
> 
> @sandy_3126 and @Joe Shearer



Is this a piece of fiction or real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Echo_419 said:


> Is this a piece of fiction or real


"somebody" was imagining things...read my and sandy's posts that follow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

levina said:


> "somebody" was imagining things...read my and sandy's posts that follow...



Read that's why my comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> army soldier runs after a drone being sent for surveillance during a gunbattle with armed militants at Pindi Khattar village in Arnia border sector


That looks like MQ11..
should we not try something smaller likes this one
This Is The Army's New Pocket Drone


----------



## Daedalus

*15 Amazing Facts About The Indian Army That Will Make You Proud*

With sponsored terrorism from some neighboring countries and incursion threats from others, problems of illegal immigration and so many other internal conflicts and disasters - it is thanks to the Indian Army that India still maintains its status quo loud and proud. We can never thank our Army enough for what they do – and these 15 facts will earn your respect for them further.
*



*
This is where Pakistan and India have fought intermittently since April 1984. Both countries maintain a permanent military presence in the region at a height of over 6,000 m.
*



*
The Indian Army is a voluntary service and although a provision for military conscription exists in the Indian constitution, it has never been imposed.
*



*
The Indian Army’s High Altitude Warfare School (HAWS) is one of the most elite militarytraining centers in the world and is frequented by Special Ops teams from the US, UK and Russia. US Special Forces trained at HAWS before their deployment during the invasion of Afghanistan.
*



*
The Battle of Longewala was fought in December 1971 between India and Pakistan, in which just 120 Indian soldiers with one jeep mounted with a M40 recoilless rifle held the fort against 2000 Pakistani soldiers backed by 45 tanks and one mobile infantry brigade. Despite being so heavily outnumbered, the Indian soldiers held their ground throughout the night and with the help of the Air Force, were able to completely rout the aggressors.
*



*
It was carried out by the Indian Air Force to evacuate civilians affected by the floods in Uttarakhand in 2013. It was the biggest civilian rescue operations in the world carried out by any Air Force using helicopters. During the first phase of the operation from 17 June 2013, the IAF airlifted a total of about 20,000 people; flying a total of 2,140 sorties and dropping a total of 3,82,400 kg of relief material and equipment.
*



* 
On 8 January 2009 the Indian Naval Academy, was inaugurated by then prime minister Manmohan Singh. Originally envisaged to cost Rs 166 crore in 1987, the final project cost in 2009 was Rs 721 crore.
*



* 
The 61st Cavalry Regiment of the Indian Army is believed to the largest non-ceremonial horse-mounted cavalry unit remaining in the world.
*



* 
*



*
The Bailey Bridge is the highest bridge in the world. It is located in the Ladakh Valley between Dras and Suru rivers in the Himalayan mountains. It was built by the Indian Army in August 1982.
*



* 
The war ended with the surrender of about 93,000 combatants and officials of the Pakistani Army. This is the largest number of POWs taken into custody since World War II. The war resulted in the creation of the independent nation of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daedalus

It has more than 1,325,000 active troops and more than 960,000 reserve troops – with more than 40,000 of them regularly reporting for duty.






*AGNI SERIES*
AGNI's first missile AGNI-I failed in its first two tests and was made fun of by other countries like USA, UK and Pakistan. It was successful in the third try and now the missile series ranks among the best in the world.




Prithvi will always hit within 50m of its target coordinates, thus making it devastating with even smaller payloads (explosives).




The missile which is currently under development will have a range of 10000 kms, which would give India the power to strike any part of the world barring South America and very limited regions of North America.






Still under development, BrahMos is being built in collaboration with Russia (Brahmaputra + Moscow, hence BrahMos) and is the fastest hypersonic missile in the world travelling at a speed of Mach-7. That is 7 times the speed of sound in air.





Seems like a myth, given the popular notion of enmity between both the nations. However, a common tongue and a shared history go a longer way than one would think



By Priyankee Saikia,​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*How social media is denting the army's image in Kashmir*
Fighting a well-trained, heavily-armed enemy is routine for the Indian Army in Kashmir. It, however, appears clueless in the face of an almost daily ambush by warriors of the social media.

While brave troops eliminated six suicide attackers in Uri on Friday, December 5, in less than six hours, the army leadership is fighting a losing battle of perception triggered by a couple of WhatsApp messages apparently sent by junior army officers.

The message, referring to the Uri attack and the heavy initial casualties suffered by the army reads: 'As per reports, soldiers on the sentry duty on the army camp did not fire upon the approaching terrorist vehicle due to caution imposed on them after the Anantnag incident.'

The message continues: 'When (_the_) Anantnag incident took place last month, the corps commander of the 15 Corps and army commander of the Northern Command had both called it a mistake... Should not the Army Cdr (commander) and Corps cdr (commander) consider resigning for this goof up.'

'Generals should stop playing to (the) gallery and mind their own business and allow soldiers to do their job.'

Perhaps aware of this perception fuelled by the WhatsApp message and the earlier criticism by veterans about the army admitting that its troops had made a mistake in killing two teenaged boys, the Northern Army Commander, Lieutenant General D S Hooda on Saturday wrote to all the divisional commanders in Jammu and Kashmir to adopt a new approach to fighting Pakistan's proxy war and make sure junior officers and men do not fall prey to 'messages that sway sentiments.'

'The print, electronic and social media are powerful tools which sway not only public opinion, but also the sentiments of our own officers and men,' General Hooda in his letter said.

'Let us not fall prey to them. The only way to counter this is by our own courage of conviction that what we are doing is professionally correct and honourable,' the general added.

'The army is deployed in J&K to do a job and we will do it to the best of our ability. Mistakes will happen. Let me assure you that I have a clear understanding of the difficulties under which we operate and that nobody will be unfairly harmed. This clear message must go out to all units.'

General Hooda's concern is not misplaced. For the past couple of years, the armed forces in general and the army in particular are faced with increasing intrusion of social media in its internal discourse.

Senior officers have often spoken about several instances of unverified, half-true and distorted reports quickly spreading across units and formations, thanks to the proliferation of Twitter and WhatsApp platforms.

Many examples abound:


During the infamous beheading incident in Poonch in January 2013, Twitter messages generated a frenzy of extreme opinions.
Portions of an unusual internal lecture by the commandant of a premier training institute were circulated on Whatsapp, embarrassing him.
A critical comment -- later found to false -- about the members of the 7th Pay Commission 'gallivanting' and picnicking in Ladakh raced through Google groups and Facebook pages three-four months ago.
In at least half a dozen cases in the Indian Air Force its personnel were found to have been 'trapped' by adversaries (read Pakistan's ISI) while chatting on Facebook.
Alarmed by these and many more such incidents, the military is searching for the right answers, but in absence of a coherent 'social media' policy, none of the services have been able to device an appropriate response so far.

One suggestion has been to open dedicated Facebook pages for formations and employ a Twitter handle for the topmost three-star operational commanders so that they can instantly -- and internally -- communicate the correct position to officers and men.

For instance, the Northern Army Commander can have a 'bulletin board' or a Twitter handle on the army's 'intranet' to clarify matters or issue a statement to put things in perspective.

In absence of such a mechanism, senior officers admit, they have to depend upon the media to convey their thoughts.

"The media does not always play ball or carry the statement in full even if we issue a clarification, further distorting the message," a top army officer confessed to me last month.

Even in the Uri incident, veterans point out that the initial casualties suffered by the army were part due to bad luck and part because of the suicidal nature of the attack and not due to any restraint imposed on troops.

"To link the deaths in Uri to the earlier stand taken by the army in the Anantnag/Badgam incident is stretching the reality," a veteran commander says.

But such is the nature of the social media beast that it has forced the army to fight a battle of perception both within the force and outside.

With increasing use of social media for instant communication, the services better find a quick solution to the challenge they face or else continue to remain on the back foot despite doing sterling work in combating the proxy war in Kashmir.
How social media is denting the army's image in Kashmir - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

@Abingdonboy @kurup @OrionHunter @sandy_3126 
how true is this story about INS Vikrant?
1971 war: Commander Khan's revenge


----------



## kurup

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy @kurup @OrionHunter @sandy_3126
> how true is this story about INS Vikrant?
> 1971 war: Commander Khan's revenge



Completely true .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Abhay Dilip Kadam (21) son of Dilip Kadam, an autorickshaw driver from Thane became commissioned officer of the Indian Army after the Passing-Out-Parade (POP) at the Indian Military Academy (IMA) in Dehradun. He credited his uncle for offering him monetary help to pursue his education.




Jonathan Devine Jones (25) also became lieutenant in the Indian Army this year. He has been raised by a single parent, having lost his father at a young age.
Two Mumbai youngsters become Indian Army officers - News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OrionHunter

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy and @OrionHunter
> did sunderji doctrine have anything to do with USSR and India secretly planning to attack Pakistan??
> 
> @sandy_3126 and @Joe Shearer


No! USSR was nowhere on the scene. However the Indo–Soviet Treaty of Peace, Friendship and Cooperation was a treaty signed between India and the Soviet Union in August 1971* that specified mutual strategic cooperation.* That meant that the Soviets would come to India's aid if attacked or threatened by any country. That was a masterstroke by Indira Gandhi which prevented China and the U.S. from interfering militarily in the Indo-Pak war of 1971. The U.S 7th fleet which tried to support Pakistan and threaten India was also kept at bay by Soviet subs in the Bay of Bengal and were forced to retreat thanks to the Soviet offensive posture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

OrionHunter said:


> No! USSR was nowhere on the scene. However the Indo–Soviet Treaty of Peace, Friendship and Cooperation was a treaty signed between India and the Soviet Union in August 1971* that specified mutual strategic cooperation.* That meant that the Soviets would come to India's aid if attacked or threatened by any country. That was a masterstroke by Indira Gandhi which prevented China and the U.S. from interfering militarily in the Indo-Pak war of 1971. The U.S 7th fleet which tried to support Pakistan and threaten India was also kept at bay by Soviet subs in the Bay of Bengal and were forced to retreat thanks to the Soviet offensive posture.




How about this one?? 


levina said:


> @Abingdonboy @kurup @OrionHunter @sandy_3126
> how true is this story about INS Vikrant?
> 1971 war: Commander Khan's revenge


----------



## OrionHunter

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy @kurup @OrionHunter @sandy_3126
> how true is this story about INS Vikrant?
> 1971 war: Commander Khan's revenge


True! The irony is that Commander Khan has finally had his revenge as his target, the Vikrant has been decommissioned and it's giant steel hull melted to make steel rods for the concrete jungles coming up in India's metros!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

Old one
now check the new after changes


----------



## Sneaker

OrionHunter said:


> True! The irony is that Commander Khan has finally had his revenge as his target, the Vikrant has been decommissioned and it's giant steel hull melted to make steel rods for the concrete jungles coming up in India's metros!


How commander Khan got his revenge? Are we supposed to preserve each and every equipment used in war? Did AAK Niazi got his revenge when we replaced FN-FALs? Or shoes worn by soldiers? Anyways, I do not understand th elogic about denying INS Rajput story... first is anonymous egyptian officer said something. Nobody know who is that person, what he was doing in India (egypt was know pakistani supporter). Second is submarine is blown from inside, well, that is how depth charges are designed to work, isn't it? They are design to explode near subs so that the shocks created will fail something inside it..


----------



## OrionHunter

Sneaker said:


> How commander Khan got his revenge? Are we supposed to preserve each and every equipment used in war?


Don't take that remark too seriously, dude. It was just in jest! A metaphor. So relax! Nothing to get het up about!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

Indian & Chinese troops jointly celebrated New Year 2014 at Bumla at a height of 16000 feet






Indian Army rescued about 600 tourists between Nathu La & Gangtok in Sikkim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daedalus

*Indian Army : Raahgiri Day at Dwarka today
*​*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

http://t.co/d8p1PQUNIS


----------



## CONNAN

Army soldiers with Tavors


----------



## Hindustani78

Army needs 4 lakh balaclavas, 2 lakh boots - The Times of India
Jan 8, 2015, 07.37 AM IST

Air Marshal PP Reddy, chief of Integrated Defence Staff, on Monday said India needs to be prepared for war on both fronts, China and Pakistan. But how equipped are our soldiers in high-altitude regions?
With one of the worst winters in the pipeline, the Army is facing a shortage of items like high-ankle boots and balaclavas, lakhs of which still need to be procured.
The 1962 conflict with China and the more recent Kargil War (1999) taught India never to vacate posts, even in high-altitude regions, forcing our soldiers to brave the winter chill. 

The third report of the standing committee on defence 2014-15, submitted on December 22, 2014 points at glaring short comings.Member of Parliament from Belagavi and committee member Suresh Angadi told TOI: "This has been plaguing the Army for a while now. Even when Atal Bihari Vajpayee was Prime Minister, strict instructions were given by the government to procure all the necessary articles for soldiers but it has not happened. Even now, we've told officials to expedite the procurement process." 

March 16 deadline: The report submitted by the committee headed by Major General (retd) BC Khanduri says there's a shortage of 2.17 lakh boots (high ankle), 4.47 lakh balaclavas and 65,978 durries (thick cotton quilts), all basic requirements in high-altitude areas. 

Besides, there's a shortage of 13.09 lakh canvas shoes and mosquito nets. 

The report quoting ViceChief of Ar my Staf f (VCOAS) Lt Gen Philip Cam pose on how the Army is managing the Mountain Strike Corps given the lack of equipment, says the Army is falling back on war wastage reserves. 

"We have dipped into our War Wastage Reserve(WWR). So, we are holding War Wastage Reserves of all sorts of equipment, wea pons, and stores. All this has r been taken out from the WWR and given to the new r raisings," he told the coms mittee. Of all the shortages, the ministry of defence has set a deadline of March 16, 2015 for procurement of durries, while boots, balaclavas and canvas shoes are being procured, or at some stage of clearance.


----------



## Mujraparty

> Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) director* Dr G.Satheesh Reddy said the “smart soldier” concept for the country’s armed forces was at a critical stage in its development*. The two were showcasing India’s scientific achievement at the Youth Pravasi Bharatiya Divas
> 
> Satheesh Reddy’s smart soldier concept can revolutionise warfare. It includes a battlefield attire incorporating technologies that can spot and neutralise the enemy’s moves and launch a counter-attack. Reddy said the “robo soldier” concept, which aims to field bots in the battlefield, was also in the works.



finally an update on FINSAS ..


----------



## IrbiS

World Air Forces 2015 FLIGHT International

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*67th Army Day*


----------



## RPK




----------



## Levina

ares said:


> *P.S Pakistan just occupies one peak in Kargil, that too surrounded by Indian peaks on all the sides..and It lost hundreds and thousands (4000 as per your Prime minister) soldiers to gain that.*


Hello there!
I read your post on the kargil war thread. Now afaik Point 5353 is surrounded by three Indian posts which includes Point 5240 but any action from there would be neutralised, the fact remains that artillery observers from the post can easily direct fire on a 25 km stretch of the national highway.
Our attempts to recapture it failed and became impossible after 2003 ceasefire. 
I'm not sure if Rohtang pass tunnel has already been constructed, if so now we might have an alternative route through Manali-leh highway. 
Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

levina said:


> Hello there!
> I read your post on the kargil war thread. Now afaik Point 5353 is surrounded by three Indian posts which includes Point 5240 but any action from there would be neutralised, the fact remains that artillery observers from the post can easily direct fire on a 25 km stretch of the national highway.
> Our attempts to recapture it failed and became impossible after 2003 ceasefire.
> I'm not sure if Rohtang pass tunnel has already been constructed, if so now we might have an alternative route through Manali-leh highway.
> Correct me if I'm wrong.



This point 5353 issue has been blown out proportion due media hype on Kargil.

The truth is there are many place places P.ok which can used for artillery direction Indian border roads, similarly India enjoys terrain advantage in many sector on LOC, especially Shawal sector from where entire Pakistani road is completely visible.

Even before Kargil war, there was no Indian border outpost on point 5353.


"The Telegraph - Calcutta : Frontpage

To its immediate south is Tiger Hill and the Mushkoh Valley. In 1999, Pakistani intruders occupying the heights in this sector were directing artillery fire on Dras and National Highway 1A and were alleged to have planned to secure routes for infiltration into the Valley.

*"Army sources admit that Point 5353 does offer a view of NH1A. However, they say, it is not comparable in strategic importance to heights such as Tololing and Tiger Hill, the occupation of which led to the Kargil war.* The principal objective then was to clear heights from where *Pakistani observers could direct fire on NH1A* that links Srinagar and Leh through Kargil.

*Officially, army sources say the Pakistani occupation of the point does not pose an abnormally high threat to NH1A.*

*“There are heights from which we have a view of the Azad Kashmir side and there are heights from where they have a view of our side.* Besides, air observation posts (artillery observers on aircraft) can also mount a watch to direct fire. *The view from Point 5353 does not seriously threaten our supply lines,” they say."

If the only objective is direct artillery fire on road, then a small UAV can do the job and better, than what an entire peak full of artillery observers and concrete bunkers do.*

Rohtang tunnel was suppose to be completed this year, but it is two years behind schedule.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Satellite On The Move*

No warfare can be won in the modern age if there is lack of adequate information. The Satellite On The Move helps the Indian Army to gather information via surveillance and reconnaissance. The satellite also aids in giving exact information on the ground on a real time basis.






*3D Tactical Control Radar*

Designed by Electronics and Radar Development Establishment, a DRDO laboratory and produced by a joint venture between BEL, Larsen & Toubro, Astra Microwave and Entec, Central acquisition radar (CAR) is a medium-range high-resolution 3D surveillance radar. The radar can handle 150 targets using a planar array antenna and provides simultaneous multi-beam coverage.






*BrahMos Weapon System*

BrahMos is the world's fastest short range ramjet supersonic cruise missile that can be launched from submarines, ships, aircraft or land jointly developed by India and Russia. The missile travels at an incredible speed of Mach 2.8 to 3.0.






* Akash (Army Version)*

Developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), Ordnance Factories Board and Bharat Electronics (BEL), Akash is a medium-range mobile surface-to-air missile that can target an enemy aircraft up to 30 km away. It can also carry a nuclear warhead and is at present operated by the Army and Indian Air Force.


The IA have been inducting some homegrown stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Pinaka: Army's multi barrel rocket launcher system

Pinaka is the unguided rocket system of the Army, meant to neutralise large areas with rapid salvos. 

It has undergone several tough tests since 1995. 

While Pinaka Mark II Multi Barrel Rocket Launcher System has been undergoing successful firing trials, Pinaka I is already in service.

_In pic: Pinaka at the Republic Day Parade_ 




The advanced version Mark-II rocket with a range of more than 60-km and capable of acting as a force-multiplier, was developed to supplement artillery guns. 




The quick reaction time and high rate of fire of the system give the army an edge in low-intensity conflict situations. 




With a battery of six launchers, the Pinaka system can fire a salvo of 12 rockets in 44 seconds and can neutralise a target area of 3.9 sq.km. 




The system's capability for incorporating several types of warheads makes it deadly for the enemy as it can destroy solid structures and bunkers, according to defence officials. 




The state-of-art weapon for destroying and neutralizing enemy troop-concentration areas, communication centres air terminal complexes, gun and rocket locations and for laying mines by firing rockets with several warheads from launch vehicles has been developed by DRDO. 





According to DRDO, high operational mobility, flexibility and accuracy are its major characteristics, which give the weapon an edge in modern artillery warfare for the Indian armed forces.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ashok Leyland trucks with the Iraqi Army!
I googled for more information and found this:


> Ashok Leyland has also bagged an order for 139 vehicles worth $10.5 million from the Honduras Armed Forces (HAF). These vehicles will augment the transport resources of HAF to carry out key poverty eradication programmes and for other humanitarian purposes.
> 
> 
> Ashok Leyland has been contracted to supply a range of vehicles that include the 4×4 Stallion trucks, the 4×4 Topchi trucks and 4930 Tractor and Falcon long buses. All these vehicles will be left-hand drives.
> 
> “This order marks our foray into Latin America which has been one of our target markets,” said Mr. R. Seshasayee, Managing Director, Ashok Leyland. “This order is hard-won since our vehicles have to undergo very extensive and strenuous trials on terrains and in conditions where they have to be employed. It is also heartening to note that our vehicles are going to be used for humanitarian purposes by the Honduras Armed Forces”.
> 
> Thailand has been another recent breakthrough. Following trials, the Stallion 4×4 and Stallion 6×6 have been approved by the Royal Thai Army and an initial lot of 10 Stallion 6×6 vehicles have already been supplied.
> 
> Ashok Leyland is the largest supplier of logistics vehicles to the Indian Army with over 50,000 of them in use, including the Stallion 4×4 vehicles that form its logistics backbone. A pioneer in the design, development and manufacture of Defence vehicles, the company has a comprehensive range like Stallion 4×4, Stallion 6×6, Stallion Aquatherma, a specially-designed water bowzer, Light Recovery Vehicle (LRV) 4×4, Topchi 4×4, Field Artillery Truck (FAT) 6×6, Crash Fire Tender (CFT) 6×6, Truck Fire Fighter (TFF) 4×2 and Light Specialist Vehicle (LSV).
> All these vehicles are tried and tested in altitudes ranging from sea-level to over 5,500 metres and in temperatures ranging from -35 degree Celsius to +55 degree Celsius.


Big Honduras Armed Forces order for AL vehicles | Motorindia
Seems that the Stallions have takers outside the Indian Armed Forces, too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Two officers killed in Army helicopter crash in J&K - The Times of India

Rajat Pandit,TNN | Feb 11, 2015, 10.32 PM

NEW DELHI: In yet another helicopter crash in the armed forces, two officers were killed when their advanced light helicopter Dhruv crashed in the Ganderbal area of Jammu and Kashmir on Wednesday night.

The Army said the Indigenous Dhruv helicopter, which had taken from Srinagar, was on a night training sortie when the accident took at Safapura at about 7.43 pm. "The two pilots, a Lt-Col and a major, were killed in the crash. Their bodies were found when the search and rescue party reached the crash site at 9 pm," said an officer.

A court of inquiry ordered into the mishap will ascertain the exact reason for the crash. But the twin-engine Dhruvs, manufactured by defence PSU Hindustan Aeronautics, have had a worrisome flight safety record.

As reported by TOI last month, it has also adversely impacted the plan to export the Dhruvs in large numbers. Ecuador, for instance, recently ordered "restricted operations" of the seven Dhruv choppers acquired from India after four mishaps.

In India, in July last year, two officers and five other IAF personnel were killed when their 5.5-tonne Dhruv helicopter crashed in a field near Sitapur, about 70 km from Lucknow.

An Army Dhruv had crashed on the glacial heights of Siachen-Saltoro Ridge in May 2013, while another ALH had gone down in Sikkim in April 2011, killing the two pilots and two soldiers on board. In October 2011, a BSF Dhruv had gone down near Ranchi, killing three persons.

The armed forces have inducted over 140 Dhruvs manufactured by HAL since 2002. But the entire fleet has been grounded a few times due to technical snags in the past, which included being found unsuitable for multi-role requirements due to excess weight and limited engine power. 

RIP


----------



## Hindustani78

Hindustani78 said:


> Two officers killed in Army helicopter crash in J&K - The Times of India
> 
> Rajat Pandit,TNN | Feb 11, 2015, 10.32 PM
> 
> NEW DELHI: In yet another helicopter crash in the armed forces, two officers were killed when their advanced light helicopter Dhruv crashed in the Ganderbal area of Jammu and Kashmir on Wednesday night.
> 
> The Army said the Indigenous Dhruv helicopter, which had taken from Srinagar, was on a night training sortie when the accident took at Safapura at about 7.43 pm. "The two pilots, a Lt-Col and a major, were killed in the crash. Their bodies were found when the search and rescue party reached the crash site at 9 pm," said an officer.
> 
> A court of inquiry ordered into the mishap will ascertain the exact reason for the crash. But the twin-engine Dhruvs, manufactured by defence PSU Hindustan Aeronautics, have had a worrisome flight safety record.
> 
> As reported by TOI last month, it has also adversely impacted the plan to export the Dhruvs in large numbers. Ecuador, for instance, recently ordered "restricted operations" of the seven Dhruv choppers acquired from India after four mishaps.
> 
> In India, in July last year, two officers and five other IAF personnel were killed when their 5.5-tonne Dhruv helicopter crashed in a field near Sitapur, about 70 km from Lucknow.
> 
> An Army Dhruv had crashed on the glacial heights of Siachen-Saltoro Ridge in May 2013, while another ALH had gone down in Sikkim in April 2011, killing the two pilots and two soldiers on board. In October 2011, a BSF Dhruv had gone down near Ranchi, killing three persons.
> 
> The armed forces have inducted over 140 Dhruvs manufactured by HAL since 2002. But the entire fleet has been grounded a few times due to technical snags in the past, which included being found unsuitable for multi-role requirements due to excess weight and limited engine power.
> 
> RIP



The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh Pays condolences to the family of Lt. Col Rajesh Gulati prior to cremation, in New Delhi on February 13, 2015.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh paying homage to Lt. Col Rajesh Gulati who passed away in helicopter crash, in New Delhi on February 13, 2015.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Tata Xenon pick up trucks with the Shi'a militias of Iraq!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## possumlot

Lone Ranger said:


> Its high time HAL need a harsh lesson , scrape / dump this chopper and its useless variants LCH/Rudra



Its high time IA learn to maintain their Helicopters and train their pilots not to crash them.


----------



## possumlot

Lone Ranger said:


> its not fault of IA its HAL's shitty products which crash worldwide (Ecuador) and many in India claiming many brave lives . Time to shut /sell this dam psu



HAL products have passed certification from CEMILAC, DGAQA and Army Quality inspectors when they were purchased  

So the only possible conclusion is that the IA has been doing a poor job of maintaining the AC or a very poor job of flying the copter.


----------



## AMCA

Lone Ranger said:


> what about Ecuador ?



You are speaking as though Dhruv is the first and last Helicopter to crash anywhere in world. Its a Certified machine that has been tested in all the possible terrains and in extreme weather conditions. ALH Dhruv is a product born out from the RFP issued by the Army, which no helicopter manufacturer could meet and still cannot. Dhruv is a Machine that has no competition but itself.

Tell Me one helicopter in its class that can carry the weight that Dhruv carries and delivers it to the terrain Dhruv does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## possumlot

Lone Ranger said:


> what about Ecuador ?



The investigation will reveal the real reason. The only two options are Poor piloting or poor maintenance. Take your pick.


----------



## Krate M

Or freak bad weather. Microenvironment factor cannot be ruled out yet.


----------



## Abingdonboy

possumlot said:


> Its high time IA learn to maintain their Helicopters and train their pilots not to crash them.





possumlot said:


> So the only possible conclusion is that the IA has been doing a poor job of maintaining the AC or a very poor job of flying the copter.


How many have the IA crashed? The IA has just as good a safety record with the ALH as anyone else but crashes do happen.


The IA has some of the finest helo pilots in the world, look into their training at CATS.



Lone Ranger said:


> what about Ecuador ?



Look at the EAF a little closer, they crash every helo they've ever inducted in large numbers. Past crashes have been attributed to pilot error and I wouldn't rule that out in the recent crashes either, they are a liability.


----------



## possumlot

Abingdonboy said:


> How many have the IA crashed? The IA has just as good a safety record with the ALH as anyone else but crashes do happen.
> The IA has some of the finest helo pilots in the world, look into their training at CATS.



Then we have nothing to worry about. We especially don't have to worry about anyone shifting blame to HAL


----------



## Abingdonboy

possumlot said:


> Then we have nothing to worry about. We especially don't have to worry about anyone shifting blame to HAL


Given the number of ALHs in service with their exceptional safety record I don't think it is hair to start pointing fingers at the go-to scapegoat HAL- unless it is proven they shoulder some of the blame. Realistically one can't dispute the fact that most aviation crashes these days are down to pilot error and this is something that one can reduce but never completely eliminate.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Lone Ranger said:


> India’s ‘Dhruv’ Helicopter falls under the Scanner as Ecuador Expresses Dissatisfaction enough of defending HAL they have poor track record with anything they manufacture from migs , su 30 to dhruv , time to overhaul / privatize this ugly PSU


They have produced hundreds, if not thousands of aircraft for India and foreign nations, their record speaks for itself. The "bad apples" are those that have been used far, far too long and well past their initial recommended service lives (Cheetak, Cheetah, MiG-21/27, Deepak etc ). You can't blame HAL for that.

HAL gets a bad name but the amount of abuse they get is not reflected in their actual performance, without HAL India would be in a far more dire situation as far as fleet strengths go.

Look at the ALH fleet and actually tell me what is extraordinary about its safety record, discount the EAF and the safety record of the ALH is very good and comparable to any Western product.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Lone Ranger said:


> data speaks truth and only truth blood of brave pilots in on hands of corrupt HAL babus HAL Dhruv - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Pilots Who Flew Crashed Dhruv Were Experienced. Chopper Has a History of Crashes


This isn't anything, a wiki page and a sensationalist Indian media article? 

Prove to me this aircraft is inherently unsafe i.e. how many crashes per 10,000 hours of this aircraft occur (the industry standard of analysing safe of fleets), if you can't do this and continue to pull up ill-informed and, frankly, stupid articles written by those who don't have a clue about these things then I'd ask you to stop quoting me as our conversation is over.


----------



## kurup

Lone Ranger said:


> read carefully wiki link has all news compilation of accidents of shit copter dhruv



How many accounts have you made ..... @Etilla , @Otocal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Lone Ranger said:


> i ant a spammer i am india tax payer and come from family of defense personals , you can reach me at mans.randhawa@gmail.com



Yaah right ...... we all believe you now .


----------



## kurup

Lone Ranger said:


> don't believe me believe facts and data , speaking against corruption of India defense psu's who is responsible of death of countless jawans/pilots is no crime



But you have shied away from posting any facts as @Abingdonboy has asked .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh, President Gorkha Brigade and Colonel of the Regiment 5 Gorkha Rifles paying homage, at Amar Jawan Jyoti on the occasion of Bicentenary Celebrations of Gorkha Rifles, in New Delhi on February 14, 2015.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

THE FIRST INDIAN TROOPS INVOLVED IN THE INITIAL LANDINGS ON THE GALLIPOLI PENINSULA IN APRIL 1915 WERE THE 21ST KOHAT MOUNTAIN BATTERY AND THE 26TH JACOB’S MOUNTAIN BATTERY. ON 4 JUNE 1915, THE 14SIKH COMPRISING 15 BRITISH OFFICERS, 14 INDIAN OFFICERS, AND 514 MEN, MOVED OUT TO ATTACK AND CAPTURE TURKISH TRENCHES. THE 14THSIKHS WON GREAT GLORY IN THIS ADVANCE AND SEVERAL SOLDIERS WON THE INDIAN DISTINGUISHED SERVICE MEDAL. THE PERFORMANCE OF THE 14TH SIKHS IN THE ASSAULT OF KOJA CHAMAN TEPE,, WAS DESCRIBED BY GENERAL BIRDWOOD AS “A FEAT WHICH IS WITHOUT PARALLEL”.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh presented the President’s ‘Standards’ to 44 Armoured Regiment, at Suratgarh Military Station, in Rajasthan on February 25, 2015.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh reviewing the parade, at Suratgarh Military Station, in Rajasthan on February 25, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>




What's this about?


----------



## CONNAN

Passing out parade at an army base in Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug

With systems trials of sighting systems and sensors for the VSHORADS programme complete recently in Bengaluru and Dehradun, the path is presumably clear for the commercial phase of the massive acquisition programme. The $6-billion Indian Army very short range air defence system (VSHORADS) competition, which looks to contract nearly 1,000 launcher systems and over 6,000 missiles.

The big-ticket bid is a three-way fight between the French MBDA Mistral, Sweden’s Saab RBS 70 NG and Russia’s KBM new generation Igla-S. Field evaluation trials of all three VSHORADS platforms were completed in Rajasthan (hot weather trials), Visakhapatnam (coastal environmental trials) and Ladakh (high altitude, cold weather trials) since 2012 and ending early last year.

The Army is looking for a system that can be deployed in multiple configurations including man-portable, fitted on a twin-launcher, based on a high-mobility vehicle, ship-based and submarine based. The weapon systems fielded have so far demonstrated several capabilities during trials, including multiple target detection and tracking by day and night, providing target acquisition to the munition, engagement of aerial targets, etc. The VSHORADS programme is seen as a crucial element of the tactical air defence upgrade effort by the Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-March, 2015 13:36 IST 
*

Artillery Guns *

The Government has accorded approval for acquiring new artillery guns through five procurement cases that also involve indigenous production including at Ordnance Factories. The guns are available on successful conclusion of the procurement process as per the contract signed. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Ravinder Kushawaha and Shri Adhir Ranjan Chowdhury in Lok Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Force personnel during the rehearsal for the celebration of 50th year of the 1965 campaign at the Gateway of India in Mumbai on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-March, 2015 18:57 IST
*Veer Senani Rally at Jhajjar on 14 Mar 15 *

A Veer Senani Rally was organised at Jhajjhar on 14 Mar 15 at New Police Lines, Jhajjhar. The rally attracted more than 17000 Veterans from nine districts of Haryana i.e Rothak, Jhajjar, Jind, Bhiwani, Hisar, Rewari, Fetehabad, Sirsa and Mahendergarh.


Gen Dalbir Singh, Chief of Army Staff, Mr Depinder Singh, Chief Secretary Haryana and many other dignitaries were present on the occasion to interact with the Ex Servicemen. The Rally was aimed to achieve the motto of providing “*SAMMAN, SEHAT, SAHULIYAT AUR SAHAYATA”* to Veterans and Veer Naris. A dedicated effort of one year had preceded the Rally wherein army personnel visited each and every village and house within the nine districts to re-establish contact with retired army persons (Veterans) and Veer Naris.


A number of stalls were established to cater for various aspects of Ex Servicemen viz ECHS, CSD, Resettlement, Sainik Boards, Helpline, Record offices, etc. A fully equipped Medical Camp was also organized as part of the rally from 12-14 Mar 2015.The medical camp had a extensive presence of various specialists to provide advice and medicines.


While addressing the Veterans at the Rally, Gen Dalbir Singh, Chief of the Army Staff expressed army’s solidarity with its retired fraternity and assured the gathering that the government and the Army are sensitive to their needs and would take every step to ensure that the Ex-Servicemen and their families are cared for and looked after well.


The Chief of Army Staff presented 39 Modified Auto-Scooters for a total amount of Rs 26,00,000/- and six Wheel-Chairs for a total of Rs 2,27,760/- to those soldiers who had become paraplegic or amputees during various military operations. Besides, a number of Veterans, Veer Naris and widows received benefits of various grants and aids under various schemes like Resettlement, Educational Scholarships, marriage grant to daughters and financial aid for a total amount of Rs 6,00,000/- . 150 shawls were presented to war widows and Veernaris, while 400 blankets were presented to the veterans and disabled soldiers , as a mark of respect and solidarity. The Rally not only re-touched the lives of retired army personnel but also enabled provisioning of assistance to a massive population base by arranging benefits of various welfare schemes of the Government and Army at a single venue.



The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh addressing at theVeer Senani Rally, at Jhajjhar, in Haryana on March 14, 2015.


















Ministry of Defence
4-March, 2015 18:59 IST

*World War-I Centenary Commemoration Wreath Laying Ceremony at Teen Murti on 14 Mar 2015 *

A homage ceremony, marking the ongoing centenary commemoration of the sacrifice and valour of Indian Troops in various theatres of World War-I, was conducted at the historic Teen Murti Memorial. 

The solemn ceremony was presided over by Lt Gen Rajan Bakshi, GOC –in-C Central Comd and attended by other General Officers representing various arms and services of the Army. Floral wreaths were laid on the occasion in the honour and memory of the matchless contribution of Indian Soldiers in the Great War.



The GOC–in-C Central Comd., Lt. Gen. Rajan Bakshi paying homage at Teen Murti on the occasion of World War-I Centenary Commemoration, in New Delhi on March 14, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Army widow turns battle-ready officer - The Times of India
TNN | Mar 15, 2015, 02.47 AM IST




On Saturday, Verma, 24, was among the 185 cadets of OTA who were formally inducted as officers of the Indian Army.

CHENNAI: As an Army officer's wife, Ruchi Verma had a peaceful life till 2013 when her husband Major Vineet Verma died in action in the insurgency-hit Balipara, Assam.

The 'veer nari' title given to army widows wasn't enough for Verma: She stepped out of the comforts of her home and virtually took over her husband's duty to the nation, enrolling herself at the Officer's Training Academy, Chennai last year. On Saturday, Verma, 24, was among the 185 cadets of OTA who were formally inducted as officers of the Indian Army.

"My life has turned upside down since I joined the training academy," said Ruchi, who hopes her five-year old son Akshat Verma will join the Army someday. "I always liked being an officer's lady," she said, after the piping ceremony where she was commissioned as Lt Ruchi Verma.

"When Vineet was alive, I had a comfortable life. Servants always carried my bags. I travelled by car for even a distance of 100m. And then, as my training started, I had to run, carrying heavy weaponry," she said.

Ruchi had to crop her long tresses for the training. When it comes to hard, rigorous training, women are treated as equals to men here in the training academy, said the lady officer. "My legs ached and it became very difficult to run during the first six months of the training. But I wanted to face it, fight it and finish it. I feel fitter and ready for battle now," she said.

Ruchi's husband Vineet Verma, who joined the Army in 2006, became a Major in 2009. Since then he had been posted in field areas (line of control) all around the country. He laid down his life after seven years in service.

A native of Bareilly in Uttar Pradesh, Ruchi met Vineet, from Allahabad, after their marriage was arranged by elders. "He was committed to the service and I want to take the good work forward," she said. Their son Akshat who is to join class 1 is looked after by Ruchi's mother.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
15-March, 2015 20:37 IST
*PM visits Commemorative Exhibition on the theme "India and World War-I"*

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today visited the Commemorative Exhibition on the theme "India and World War-I," organized by the Indian Armed Forces, at Manekshaw Centre in New Delhi. The exhibition showcases the gallantry and sacrifice of Indian soldiers in the First World War.

The Prime Minister said the Exhibition brings alive the participation and bravery of Indian soldiers in various battlefields of this war across Europe, Africa and Asia. He said he was touched to meet the descendants of some of these decorated soldiers.

He urged youth to visit this exhibition to learn about the War in which nearly 74,000 of our men were martyred in far-flung lands. We salute the sacrifice of each and every Indian soldier martyred in the war, the Prime Minister said.

The Chief of Army Staff Gen. Dalbir Singh, the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan, the Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, and the Defence Secretary Shri R.K. Mathur were present during the Prime Minister`s visit.

***

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting the commemorative exhibition on centenary of First World War, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on March 15, 2015. The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh is also seen.






The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting the commemorative exhibition on centenary of First World War, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on March 15, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting the commemorative exhibition on centenary of First World War, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on March 15, 2015. The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan are also seen.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting the commemorative exhibition on centenary of First World War, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on March 15, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting the commemorative exhibition on centenary of First World War, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on March 15, 2015.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting the commemorative exhibition on centenary of First World War, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on March 15, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting the commemorative exhibition on centenary of First World War, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on March 15, 2015. The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan are also seen.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting the commemorative exhibition on centenary of First World War, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on March 15, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the commemorative exhibition on centenary of First World War, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on March 15, 2015.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi in a group photograph at the commemorative exhibition on centenary of First World War, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on March 15, 2015.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi being presented a memento by the Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh, at the commemorative exhibition on centenary of First World War, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on March 15, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Hindustani78

1971 war martyr's 'widow' still waiting for relief
Gautam Dheer Chandigarh: March 19, 2015, DHNS:
Government says officer is languishing in Pakistan jail

*Forty-four years after the Indo-Pak war in 1971, Punjab native Jasbir Kaur is left to wonder whether her husband, Major Kanwaljit Singh, is dead or still alive. *

Major Singh was honoured with the country’s third highest gallantry award — the Shaurya Chakra — for bravery. But, when his ‘widow’ applied for 10 acres of cultivable land as per policy, the Central government said that he may be still alive as prisoner of war in Pakistan.

Kaur has a letter dated February 3, 1973 written to her by then prime minister Indira Gandhi expressing condolence on the ‘death’ of her husband. She also has a letter from Gen G C Bewoor of the Army Headquarters condoling the death of the brave officer.

However, a recent affidavit filed in the Punjab and Haryana High Court in Chandigarh states that the two letters, including one by Indira Gandhi, were written on ‘presumption’ that the officer had died and the Army has in fact not declared the officer dead.

The case, which is now due to come up for hearing on April 10, was filed by Kaur sometime ago seeking 10 acres of cultivable land as per policy. But the affidavit filed by the Punjab government tends to disregard the claim of the ‘widow.’ 

The affidavit states that as per the communication by the Ministry of External Affairs, Major Kanwaljit Singh was languishing in a Pakistani jail as a prisoner of war. The government also says the letters sent by Indira Gandhi and the Army headquarters were demi-official letters on the presumption that the officer was dead. 

Kaur has submitted to the High Court, Indira Gandhi’s hand written letter which said: “The entire country is with you in your hour of shock and grief and crores of Indian brothers were indebted to Major Kanwaljit Singh, who sacrificed his life for the defence of the nation”. 

Kaur has been seeking directions to the Punjab government to honour her husband by allotting cultivable land up to 10 acres to her under the rules that provide for such land to the legal heirs of Army personnel killed in wars with China or Pakistan.

Believed to have been captured from the Punjab border on December 3, 1971, Major Singh had displayed courage of high order the same year in February when he saved many lives by hurling a grenade back at Pakistani soldiers


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-March, 2015 14:33 IST
*President Confers Gallantry and Distinguished Service Awards *


The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces Shri Pranab Mukherjee conferred one Kirti Chakra and eleven Shaurya Chakras to Armed Forces Personnel for displaying conspicuous gallantry, indomitable courage and extreme devotion to duty at a solemn ceremony at the Rashtrapati Bhawan here today. Three of the Shaurya Chakra were given posthumously.


The President also conferred fourteen Param Vishisht Seva Medals, three Uttam Yudh Seva Medals and twenty six Ati Vishisht Seva Medals to senior officers of the Armed Forces for distinguished service of an exceptional order. The following is the list of awardees in order of presentation:-


*Param Vishisht Seva Medal*

· IC-30702N LIEUTENANT GENERAL PHILIP CAMPOSE, AVSM**, VSM, MECHANISED INFANTRY

· IC-31348W LIEUTENANT GENERAL RAJAN BAKSHI, UYSM, ARMOURED CORPS

· IC-31324M LIEUTENANT GENERAL KOTHENETH SURENDRANATH, AVSM**, SM, VSM, ARMOURED CORPS

· IC-30682L LIEUTENANT GENERAL MANVENDER SINGH, AVSM, VSM, INFANTRY

· IC-31638N LIEUTENANT GENERAL OM PRAKASH, UYSM, AVSM, SM, INFANTRY

· IC-31653H LIEUTENANT GENERAL ANIL KUMAR BHALLA, AVSM, VSM, ARMOURED CORPS

· IC-31642W LIEUTENANT GENERAL NURSINGHA PRASAD PADHI, VSM, ENGINEERS

· MR-04006Y LIEUTENANT GENERAL VED PRAKASH CHATURVEDI, VSM, ARMY MEDICAL CORPS

· DR-10298H LIEUTENANT GENERAL VIMAL ARORA, AVSM, VSM**, ARMY DENTAL CORPS

· IC-31134A LIEUTENANT GENERAL GAUTAM MOORTHY, AVSM, VSM, ARMY ORDNANCE CORPS (RETIRED)

· VICE ADMIRAL KR NAIR, AVSM, VSM, (50575-T)

· AIR MARSHAL PARAMJIT SINGH GILL, AVSM, VM (14097) FLYING (PILOT) (RETIRED)

· AIR MARSHAL PACKIRISWAMY KANAKARAJ, AVSM, VSM (15066), AE(M) (RETIRED)

· AIR MARSHAL SUBRAMANYA SUKUMAR AVSM, VM (14672) FLYING (PILOT) (RETIRED)


*KIRTI CHAKRA*

· IC-74786-M, CAPTAIN JAIDEV, THE PARACHUTE REGIMENT (SPECIAL FORCES)/3RD BATTALION THE RASHTRIYA RIFLES


*UTTAM YUDH SEVA MEDAL*

· IC-34385P LIEUTENANT GENERAL ANIL KUMAR AHUJA, AVSM, SM, VSM**, ARTILLARY

· IC-34392L LIEUTENANT GENERAL GURMIT SINGH, AVSM, VSM, INFANTRY

· IC-34605N LIEUTENANT GENERAL RAKESH SHARMA, AVSM, VSM, INFANTRY


*ATI VISHISHT SEVA MEDAL*

· IC-34014M LIEUTENANT GENERAL AMIT SHARMA, VSM, ARMOURED CORPS

· AIR MARSHAL BIRENDER SINGH DHANOA, YSM, VM (15405) FLYING (PILOT)

· IC-34098L LIEUTENANT GENERAL HARMINDERJIT SINGH SACHDEV, SM, INFANTRY

· IC-35040A LIEUTENANT GENERAL RAKESH MOHAN MITTAL, SM, VSM, ENGINEERS

· IC-31663M LIEUTENANT GENERAL RAKESH NANDAN, SM, ARMY AIR DEFENCE

· IC-34760P LIEUTENANT GENERAL PRAVEEN BAKSHI, VSM, ARMOURED CORPS

· IC-34888A LIEUTENANT GENERAL RAVINDRA PRATAP SAHI, INFANTRY

· MR-03911F LIEUTENANT GENERAL MANOJ KUMAR UNNI, VSM, ARMY MEDICAL CORPS

· IC-30727A LIEUTENANT GENERAL TEJWANT SINGH GILL, SM, VSM, INFANTRY (RETIRED)

· VICE ADMIRAL JK KORDE, VSM, ( 01912-W)

· AIR MARSHAL SUKHCHAIN SINGH, VSM (15808) AE(L)

· IC-35481W MAJOR GENERAL RAJIV NARAYANAN, VSM, ARMOURED CORPS

· IC-35941M MAJOR GENERAL PRAKASH NARAYAN TRIPATHI, VSM, ARMY AIR DEFENCE

· IC-37555Y MAJOR GENERAL VINOD G KHANDARE, SM, INFANTRY

· IC-38708K MAJOR GENERAL ASHOK AMBRE, SM, INFANTRY

· IC-38753W MAJOR GENERAL JASWINDER SINGH SANDHU, VSM, INFANTRY

· IC-39295X MAJOR GENERAL PARMINDER JIT SINGH PANNU, VSM, INFANTRY

· REAR ADMIRAL SUDHARSHAN YASHWANT SRIKHANDE (02152-R)

· REAR ADMIRAL G ASHOK KUMAR, VSM, (02470-N)

· REAR ADMIRAL AJAY KUMAR SAXENA, VSM, (50763-W)

· AIR VICE MARSHAL RAGHUNATH NAMBIAR VM* (16378) FLYING (PILOT)

· AIR VICE MARSHAL RAJAN PARADAYIL GEORGE (15751) LOGISTICS

· AIR COMMODORE SUNIL KUMAR, YSM (17713) FLYING (PILOT)

· AIR COMMODORE PRAVIN RAMCHANDRA NAVALKAR (17173) FLYING (PILOT)

· AIR COMMODORE KRISHNA IYENGAR RAVI VSM (17674) AE (M)

· AIR COMMODORE SURAT SINGH, VM, VSM (18563) FLYING (PILOT)

*SHAURYA CHAKRA*

· 4368146K NAIK ANSAIGRA BASUMATARY, 5TH BATTALION THE ASSAM REGIMENT

· JC-539962H SUBEDAR PRAKASH CHAND, 8TH BATTALION THE KUMAON REGIMENT (POSTHUMOUS)

· IC-72726Y MAJOR SATNAM SINGH, THE CORPS OF ENGINEERS/ 15TH BATTALION THE ASSAM RIFLES

· IC-64002M MAJOR ABHISHEK KUMAR,THE PUNJAB REGIMENT/22ND BATTALION, THE RASHTRIYA RIFLES

· LIEUTENANT COMMANDER MANORANJAN KUMAR (52423-T) (POSTHUMOUS)

· WING COMMANDER HUVEY UPADHYAYA (25850) FLYING (PILOT)

· 13769423L RIFLEMAN MANGA RAM, 3RD BATTALION THE JAMMU & KASHMIR RIFLES

· IC-71174K MAJOR R VAMSHI KRISHNAN, CORPS OF ENGINEERS/ 50TH BATTALION THE RASHTRIYA RIFLES

· COMMANDER GOSAVI KAUSTUBH VIJAYKUMAR, NM, (03657-K)

· IC-69696F MAJOR MUKUL SHARMA, 4TH BATTALION THE PARACHUTE REGIMENT (SPECIAL FORCE)

· IC-70688P MAJOR ABHIJAI, CORPS OF ENGINEERS, 39 (INDEPENDENT), RECONNAISSANCE AND OBSERVATION FLIGHT (POSTHUMOUS)

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Param Vishisht Seva Medal at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 21, 2015.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Param Vishisht Seva Medal at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 21, 2015.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Param Vishisht Seva Medal at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 21, 2015.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Ati Vishisht Seva Medal at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 21, 2015.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Param Vishisht Seva Medal at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 21, 2015.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Shaurya Chakra at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 21, 2015.





Prime Minister Narendra Modi arrives at the Defence Investiture Ceremony 2015 at Rashtrapati Bhavan in New Delhi.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee, the Vice President, Shri Mohd. Hamid Ansari, the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, the Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar and other dignitaries at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 21, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Anjali, wife of the late Major Abhijai, receives the Shaurya Chakra at Rashtrapati Bhavan in New Delhi on Saturday.




President Pranab Mukherjee presenting Kirti Chakra to Captain Jaidev at the Defence Investiture Ceremony 2015 at Rashtrapati Bhavan.


----------



## Hindustani78

Memorial service for WW-I martyrs - The Hindu
Updated: March 22, 2015 05:43 IST





A memorial service was conducted by the Indian Army as part of the centenary commemoration of the World War-1 at the Madras War Cemetry in Chennai on Saturday. Lt. Gen. Jagbir Singh, General Officer Commanding, Dakshin Bharat Area laid a wreath to pay homage to Indian martyrs, a Defence release stated. The period between 2014 and 2018 is being commemorated as the WW-I centenary. During World War I, 70,000 Indian soldiers had made the supreme sacrifice and earned over 13,000 decorations for gallantry including 12 Victoria Cross. — Special Correspondent


----------



## Hindustani78

AMRITSAR, INDIA - MARCH 22: Home Minister Rajnath Singh honors BSF Women during the inauguration of the expansion of the new viewers' gallery and BSF Golden Jubilee program at the India-Pakistan joint check post at Attari Border on March 22, 2015 in Amritsar, India. March 22 also coincides with the culmination of BSF's first all women camel safari organized in cooperation with Tata Steel Adventure Foundation as part of the border force's golden jubilee celebrations. (Photo by Sameer Sehgal/Hindustan Times via Getty Images)




AMRITSAR, INDIA - MARCH 22: BSF Women Jawans on the Camel ride during the inauguration of the expansion of the new viewers' gallery by Home Minister Rajnath Singh and BSF Golden Jubilee program at the India-Pakistan joint check post at Attari Border on March 22, 2015 in Amritsar, India. March 22 also coincides with the culmination of BSF's first all women camel safari organized in cooperation with Tata Steel Adventure Foundation as part of the border force's golden jubilee celebrations. (Photo by Sameer Sehgal/Hindustan Times via Getty Images)




BSF women soldiers along with team members of Tata Steel Adventure Foundation (TSAF) ride as the Women Camel Safari expedition passes through the streets of Amritsar on Saturday. Photo: RK Soni


----------



## Hindustani78

Swaraj Swaraj pays tribute to soldiers killed in World War I | Zee News
Last Updated: Monday, March 23, 2015 - 16:55

New Delhi: External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj on Monday paid rich tributes to over 74,000 Indian soldiers who lost their lives in World War I, saying they were examples of exemplary courage and valour in face of most dreadful adversities.


Swaraj was speaking after visiting an exhibition commemorating the World War I.

"It would not be an exaggeration to say that the modern tradition of discipline, bravery, competence and professionalism in the Indian Armed Forces is perhaps a legacy of the First World War," she said.

The Commemorative Exhibition titled 'India and World War I', has been organised by the Indian Armed Forces at Manekshaw Centre here and it showcases the sacrifice of Indian soldiers in the War.

"Even though we were not a free country then, we made a very significant contribution by way of men, material and finance to this war effort.

"No less a leader than Mahatma Gandhi, who had then just returned to India from South Africa, supported the war effort and actively sought to build support among the Indian public to contribute to this endeavour," Swaraj said.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Adjutant General, Lt. Gen. Rakesh Sharma witnessing the signing ceremony of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between the Indian Army and Axis Bank on the Defence Salary Package, in New Delhi on March 24, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Adjutant General, Lt. Gen. Rakesh Sharma witnessing the signing ceremony of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between the Indian Army and ICICI Bank on the Defence Salary Package, in New Delhi on March 25, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Page no. 90.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@levina @Koovie @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @ito @hkdas @DIRECT ACTION @Capt.Popeye @Guynextdoor2 @Hindustani78 @hinduguy @IndoCarib @Indo-guy @Tshering22 @waz @sancho @nair @Span @Kinetic @Bang Galore @ayesha.a @Unknowncommando @SrNair @AUSTERLITZ

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## waz

@Abingdonboy , an inspirational story. She indeed is a wife anyone would be proud of, if they were in Major Verma's shoes, RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

Abingdonboy said:


> @levina @Koovie @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @ito @hkdas @DIRECT ACTION @Capt.Popeye @Guynextdoor2 @Hindustani78 @hinduguy @IndoCarib @Indo-guy @Tshering22 @waz @sancho @nair @Span @Kinetic @Bang Galore @ayesha.a @Unknowncommando @SrNair @AUSTERLITZ



Arre ankh me aasu aa gaye.


----------



## ayesha.a

Abingdonboy said:


> @levina @Koovie @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @ito @hkdas @DIRECT ACTION @Capt.Popeye @Guynextdoor2 @Hindustani78 @hinduguy @IndoCarib @Indo-guy @Tshering22 @waz @sancho @nair @Span @Kinetic @Bang Galore @ayesha.a @Unknowncommando @SrNair @AUSTERLITZ





waz said:


> @Abingdonboy , an inspirational story. She indeed is a wife anyone would be proud of, if they were in Major Verma's shoes, RIP.



In the Indian army, it is a common desire among many jawans that their sons should become officers - they yearn for that out of paternal pride. When they get to say "Mera beta afsar ban gaya.", is one of the proudest moments for them. This holds in some police forces as well.

But last year, for the first time in the IA's history, the wife of a jawan achieved this feat - and that too, just months after her husband's martyrdom. (Lt Priya Semwal, wife of shaheed Naik Amit Sharma). She metaphorically plucked the rifle out of her husband's funeral pyre, and answered the call of the nation. This is her, with her daughter:







It is encouraging to note that war widows these days are no longer contend to be ceremonial "Veer Naari"s - a dubious title bestowed upon them upon their husbands' deaths in the line of duty - but are now actually earning that title by joining the forces.

Fallen jawan’s wife turns lieutenant - The Hindu

This is an article about the present case:

Army widow turns battle-ready officer - The Times of India

Army widow turns battle-ready officer - The Times of India



CHENNAI: As an Army officer's wife, Ruchi Verma had a peaceful life till 2013 when her husband Major Vineet Verma died in action in the insurgency-hit Balipara, Assam.

The 'veer nari' title given to army widows wasn't enough for Verma: She stepped out of the comforts of her home and virtually took over her husband's duty to the nation, enrolling herself at the Officer's Training Academy, Chennai last year. On Saturday, Verma, 24, was among the 185 cadets of OTA who were formally inducted as officers of the Indian Army.

"My life has turned upside down since I joined the training academy," said Ruchi, who hopes her five-year old son Akshat Verma will join the Army someday. "I always liked being an officer's lady," she said, after the piping ceremony where she was commissioned as Lt Ruchi Verma.

"When Vineet was alive, I had a comfortable life. Servants always carried my bags. I travelled by car for even a distance of 100m. And then, as my training started, I had to run, carrying heavy weaponry," she said.

Ruchi had to crop her long tresses for the training. When it comes to hard, rigorous training, women are treated as equals to men here in the training academy, said the lady officer. "My legs ached and it became very difficult to run during the first six months of the training. But I wanted to face it, fight it and finish it. I feel fitter and ready for battle now," she said.

Ruchi's husband Vineet Verma, who joined the Army in 2006, became a Major in 2009. Since then he had been posted in field areas (line of control) all around the country. He laid down his life after seven years in service.

A native of Bareilly in Uttar Pradesh, Ruchi met Vineet, from Allahabad, after their marriage was arranged by elders. "He was committed to the service and I want to take the good work forward," she said. Their son Akshat who is to join class 1 is looked after by Ruchi's mother.










Earlier, with her husband:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Rare pic from 1962 war shows soldiers near Pangong Tso lake in Ladakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh with the Indian Army Everest Massif expedition members, at the Flag-off ceremony, in New Delhi on April, 01, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

The COAS, Bangladesh Army, Gen. Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan meeting the Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh, in New Delhi on April 01, 2015.





The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh at the Sainik Sammelan of Border Security Force, at Angrail Border Out Post in North 24 Paraganas of West Bengal, on April 01, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Lady cadet from Navi Mumbai gets Sword of Honour
Navi Mumbai: March 30, 2015, DHNS





*A lady cadet from Navi Mumbai brought pride to the satellite town by winning a rare honour at the Indian Army Officers’ Training Academy (OTA) in Chennai. 

Lieutenant M Anjana, who hails from the satellite township, recently achieved the rare distinction of being the first lady cadet to secure both Gold Medal and the coveted Sword of Honour in the combined course of Short Service Commission 99 and Short Service Commission (Women) 13 courses at OTA. The gold medal is received for the officer who is first in the over-all order of merit and Sword of Honour is given to the best all round cadet of the passing out course. 

The combined course comprised of 185 cadets --140 gentlemen, 39 ladies and 6 foreigners. The curriculum is a combination of academic and physical fitness. 

Captain Divya Ajith is the first lady cadet to get the Sword of Honour in the year 2010 during the passing out of SSC(W) 04.

As a cadet, Lieutenant Anjana led the passing out parade at OTA on March 14-15, and was also awarded a Commendation by Lieutenant General Sanjeev Madhok, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Army Training Command.

The officer is a resident of Vashi, Navi Mumbai and did her schooling at Kendriya Vidyalaya Sanghatan. She has graduated from Government Law College, Mumbai with the outstanding student award in the final year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

@Abingdonboy 
seen?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Srinagar | Apr 04, 2015
Four Army Men Killed, Another Missing in Avalanche
Four Army personnel were killed and another went missing after an avalanche hit their vehicle in frontier Ladakh region of Jammu and Kashmir, a defence spokesman said today.

Avalanche hit an Army vehicle at remote Changla village in Leh district yesterday, trapping five soldiers travelling in it, spokesman of Army's northern command Col S D Goswami said.

He said rescue teams immediately swung into action and recovered bodies of two soldiers while two others were rescued in a critical condition.

The rescued soldiers later succumbed, he said adding another soldier was still missing.


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy
> seen?


I have now 

Lol, I have seen it before, it is a nice compilation of a lot of videos on the IA from the past few years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Soldiers of Seema Suraksha Bal (SSB) perform during a passing out parade in Jamnagar on Saturday


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh presenting the President’s Colours to 21 Madras Battalions of the Madras Regiment, in Tamil Nadu on April 05, 2015.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh presenting the President’s Colours to 20 Madras Battalions of the Madras Regiment, in Tamil Nadu on April 05, 2015.


----------



## third eye



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: April 8, 2015 05:41 IST
Soldier cremated - The Hindu






*The mortal remains of Anmol Pratap Singh, who was among the two soldiers killed in an avalanche in Chang La pass in Ladakh, were on Tuesday consigned to flames with full military honours at his native village in Kanpur district, the police said.*

According to Additional City Magistrate (First) Yogendra Kumar, the body was flown to Lucknow’s Amausi airport on Monday night where he was given the customary Guard of Honour and brought to his ancestral place in Yogendra Vihar in Naubasta area here.

His family, relatives, city administration officials and several political leaders paid their last respects, the ACM said. . - PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-April, 2015 17:19 IST
240th Army Ordnance Corps Day on 08 Apr 2015 

On the occasion of the 240th Army Ordnance Corps Day, Lt Gen Amit Sarin, Director General of Ordnance Services (DG OS) and Senior Colonel Commandant of the Corps paid homage to martyrs of the Indian Army at the Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, New Delhi. The ceremony was attended by the serving Officers/JCOs & Other Ranks of the Army Ordnance Corps. The Director General while remembering the glorious history of the Corps, emphasized on the need to have highest professional acumen and dedication to the duty to ensure uninterrupted logistic support to the Indian Army, both in war and peace. 

The Director General of Ordnance Services (DG OS) and Senior Colonel Commandant of the Corps, Lt. Gen. Amit Sarin paying homage to martyrs, on the occasion of the 240th Army Ordnance Corps Day, at the Amar Jawan Jyoti, in New Delhi on April 08, 2015.


----------



## Odysseus

More Men or Better Technology? Government Rethinking Strategy to Counter China: Sources

India is said to be re-thinking a decision made two years ago to raise a mountain strike corps to guard the hilly northern borders with China. Sources said the government is now weighing whether it will make more sense to invest in better technology rather than raise an 80,000 strong force at considerable expense.The Manmohan Singh government of the Congress had hastily cleared the raising of the corp after repeated transgression by Chinese troops in Ladakh in 2013, one of which lasted for over a month. The Mountain Strike Corps, or the Panagarh based 17 Corps, would add on about 80,000 men at a cost of Rs 64000 crore to be spent over eight years.The corps headquarters have come up at Panagarh in West Bengal; a few battalions have come up as well.For the last two years, no separate funds have been allocated to the Indian Army to raise the corps and neither has border infrastructure been built to house troops. The Indian Army has been forced use war reserves to raise and equip the corps.Sources told NDTV that plans to reposition troops in the northern command were put on hold temporarily because the existing infrastructure was found to be "incapable of absorbing more troops.""Are we preparing for wars of the past or wars of future? Wars of the future will depend on disruptive technologies. The emphasis should be modern means of combat and not bayonet to bayonet or muzzle to muzzle war," Major General (retd) B K Sharma, who heads Centre for Strategic Studies at the United Services Institute told NDTV.The Chief of Integrated Defence Staff and the National Security Council Secretariat have asked the government whether it wants a huge army or then a small but smart army with a focus on technology and non-contact fighting capabilities.Besides, questions have also been raised about the huge cost by way of salaries and pensions, for the Indian Army. Already, manpower accounts for nearly 90 per cent of the Army's budget."Going by the average budget allocations, there may come a time when the Army finds itself unable to set aside money for capital expenditure, therefore, force accretion should be thought through," a top Defence Ministry official told NDTV.

More Men or Better Technology? Government Rethinking Strategy to Counter China: Sources - NDTV


----------



## Hindustani78

Army personnel during a mock drill Mountain Rescue for evacuation of people from the disaster affected areas in the mountains, at Annandale Ground in Shimla.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-April, 2015 17:51 IST
*‘Operation Meghdoot’ Commemorated*

On 13 Apr 1984, ‘OPERATION MEGHDOOT’ was launched with an aim to wrest control of the strategic heights on the Saltoro Ridge, overlooking the Nubra Valley.

On completion of 31 years of success of the operation, the Siachen Brigade celebrated the event with a Wreath Laying Ceremony at the Siachen Base Camp War Memorial. Lt Gen Sanjay Kulkarni, Director General of Infantry was the Chief Guest of the Ceremony as he was the first to reach ‘Bilafond La’ Pass on 13 Apr 1984. 

After the Wreath Laying, Ex-Servicemen Rally was conducted where Ex-Servicemen, Veer Naris and Next of Kin (NOKs) of Late Soldiers were felicitated, followed by cultural programme by local troupe and youth of the area. Soldiers of Glacier battalions also participated enthusiastically in the celebrations. 

Lt Gen Sanjay Kulkarni addressed the soldiers and shared his experiences. 

Col Rohan Anand, SM PRO (Army)


----------



## Niks

The ceremonial squadron of the armed forces of India will take part in the celebrations of the 70th Anniversary of Victory in Moscow. The TASS correspondent learned this on Tuesday from the press service of the Ministry of Defence of India.

“The ceremonial squadron of the armed forces of India will come to Moscow – to take part in the parade dedicated to the 70th Anniversary of Victory in the Great Patriotic War – on April 25, to participate in rehearsals, and then on May 9, will make the solemn march through Red Square,” says the press service of the ministry. “The Indian armed forces will be represented by 70 military ground troops in modern dress uniform and carrying small arms.”

It is noted that the honor to represent India at the Victory Parade will go to the best drill squadron, which will also participate in the annual parade in New Delhi during that country’s Republic Day.

As the TASS correspondent learned earlier from the Ministry of External Affairs of India, the President of India, Pranab Mukherjee, will also take part in the Moscow celebrations of the 70th Anniversary of Victory.
Ceremonial Squadron of the Indian Army to take part in Victory Day Parade in Moscow | Russia & India Report


----------



## Kinetic

*Its IN all over the news.... Scorpene, INS Vizag, INS Vikrant, INS Kochi, INS Arihant, new LPDs, P-75I but what Indian army is doing? Still buying tincans!!!! *


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-April, 2015 16:17 IST 

*RM addresses Army Commanders’ Conference in New Delhi on 20 Apr *

The Bi-Annual*Army Commanders’ Conference*commenced on*20 Apr 15,*in New Delhi, to deliberate on major operational, human resources and logistic issues affecting the Army and will conclude on*25 Apr 15.*This conference is the highest level ‘Military Conference’ and is held bi-annually to discuss current internal and external strategic issues, review of operational preparedness of the Indian Army and aspects pertaining to military technology and force modernisation.

On 20 April 2015, the conference was addressed by the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri, Shri Manohar Parrikar. In his speech, after being introduced to the Army Commanders, the RM emphasized on National Security and Capability Development, reiterating that Capacity Building was a continuous process that must proceed apace and unabated. He further highlighted some key issues and challenges, both external and internal that had an impact on the Nation’s security calculus. The RM congratulated the Indian Army stating that it was one of the most professional institutions of the country. He exhorted the exemplary leadership shown by the Indian Army and complemented the way the Army dealt with very difficult challenges including the proxy war. He further highlighted the selfless response by the Army in dealing with Jammu & Kashmir floods. He also emphasised that one of the topmost priorities of the Government was the welfare of Ex-Servicemen in which the ‘One Rank One Pension’ scheme implementation process is underway. Similarly, other welfare projects like the ECHS will continue to be fully supported by the Government. In the end , he wished The Army Commander’s Conference every success.

Gen Dalbir Singh, Chief of the Army Staff, earlier addressed the Conference, welcomed the Hon’ble RM and stressed on various major operational, logistics, training and manpower issues.

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar being introduce to the Army Commanders, at the Army Commanders' Conference, in New Delhi on April 20, 2015. The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh is also seen.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh addressing the Army Commanders' Conference in the presence of the Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar, in New Delhi on April 20, 2015.


----------



## Techy

Amazing shot: Indian Army Dhruv lands on a hillside in Gorkha district, Nepal for a CASEVAC mission:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## K M Cariappa

Indian Army Grenadiers: Russian Parade Rehearsal 






Ночная репетиция Парада Победы-2015. Лучшие кадры - YouTube

Indian soldiers come right after the the Argentinean soldiers....(Watch from 1:41 )


----------



## Hindustani78

*Very few women in para forces

The government may talk tall about the efforts being made to increase the number of women in the police, but the numbers tell a different tale.*

Women form a meagre 2.15 per cent of the country's 8.87-lakh-strong paramilitary forces. 

Minister of State for Home Kiren Rijiju said directions have been issued to the six forces to bring the ratio to 5 per cent, as directed by a Parliamentary committee. However, at present, there is no proposal to increase the ratio of women in the paramilitary forces to 33 per cent.

Of the total personnel, Rijiju said in a reply in Lok Sabha, only 19,098 are women. The CISF has the highest ratio of 4.89 per cent—6,203 out of 1.26 lakh, while the Assam Rifles has the least at 0.74 per cent—485 out of 65,609.

The CRPF, the country's largest paramilitary force, has 6,120 women—2.13 per cent—in its 2.86-lakh-strong force. The numbers in the other forces are dismal, with the SSB having 1,186, the ITBP 1,570 and the BSF 3,534 women personnel.

Rijiju said the government has taken steps to increase the numbers, including approving the recruitment of 2,772 women personnel in the SSB in the next four fiscals. The CRPF will also raise two women battalions.

The government has also formulated a 10-point plan to encourage women to join the paramilitary forces, which include exemption of application fee, and relaxation in Physical Standard Test and Physical Efficiency Test for all women candidates. The forces have provided crèches and day-care centres to women personnel, he said.

*Paramilitary and women*

Force Posted Women Per cent of
Strength women
* CRPF 2,86,892 6,120 2.13
* CISF 1,26,636 6,203 4.89
* SSB 79,049 1,186 1.5
* BSF 2,48,882 3,534 1.42
* ITBP 80,864 1,570 1.75
* Assam Rifles 65,609 485 0.74
* TOTAL 8,87,932 19,098 2.15


----------



## Badbadman

Hindustani78 said:


> Army personnel during a mock drill Mountain Rescue for evacuation of people from the disaster affected areas in the mountains, at Annandale Ground in Shimla.


Is this the best emerging superpower India can manage to equip our soldiers. Looks like "back to world war 2" style.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Adjutant General, Lt. Gen. Rakesh Sharma witnessing the signing of an MoU between the Indian Army and Bank of India (BOI) on the Defence Salary Package, in New Delhi on May 08, 2015.





The Adjutant General, Lt. Gen. Rakesh Sharma addressing at the signing ceremony of an MoU between the Indian Army and Bank of India (BOI) on the Defence Salary Package, in New Delhi on May 08, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Going out of the way, Haryana to provide job to martyr’s brother - The Hindu

In an exceptional gesture, the Haryana Cabinet on Saturday decided to give a government job to the younger brother of martyr late Lt. Satbir Singh who was killed in a terrorist attack in Manipur.

Lt. Satbir Singh, son of Man Singh of village Thua, tehsil Alewa in district Jind in Haryana, was killed in a terrorist attack in Manipur on March 18, 2009.

As Satbir was unmarried, his father had requested that his younger son Sandeep be given a job on compassionate grounds.

Sandeep’s qualification is B.A, B.Ed. and JBT.

The decision to give a government job to Sandeep was taken in a Cabinet meeting chaired by Chief Minister Manohar Lal Khattar here on Saturday, a release said.

According to a 2014 policy of the State government, only the dependent of the deceased like spouse or dependent children are considered for employment to martyrs of Armed Forces personnel/Paramilitary Forces personnel of Haryana domicile.

Though giving job to younger son of Man Singh does not come under this policy, yet this being an exceptional case, the Cabinet gave relaxation in rules to provide employment to the younger brother of the martyr. Meanwhile, to boost morale of differently-abled sportspersons, the government also decided to include ‘Deaflympics’ in its sports policy so that the Deaflympian medalists would be able to get cash rewards, jobs and other benefits. - PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

TNN | May 11, 2015, 03.57 AM IST
Army jawan found dead, locals protest in J&K - The Times of India

JAMMU: An Army jawan was found dead under mysterious circumstances on the outskirts of Jammu. 

Locals alleged foul play and have demanded a probe into the mysterious death. 

According to police sources, the deceased has been identified as Sunny Ram (29). He was found dead around 10.30pm on Saturday under mysterious circumstances in a canal. 

Police sources said that the deceased was deployed with 27th Punjab Regiment. During preliminary investigations it was found that Ram was on leave. A case has been registered and investigations have been started. 

Locals of the area this morning staged a protest and blocked the road alleging it was murder. The protestors demanded a probe into the matter. 

Separately, a young girl attempted suicide by jumping into the Tawi river here but survived, police said. 

They said that the girl identified as Archna Sambyal (24) jumped from the bridge into the river. "Police and passersby acted swiftly and rushed to the river bed from bridge and rescued the girl and was shifted to the hospital," police sources added. 

They said that her condition was stated to be stable while a case has been registered.


----------



## Hindustani78

Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel display their skills during the commencement parade of 341 newly recruited soldiers at a base camp on the outskirts of Srinagar.


----------



## Hindustani78

A proud mother kisses her son after the attestation cum- passing out parade at STC Humhama in Srinagar on Thursday. PTI Photo.





CRPF jawans forming shape of National flag at the attestation cum- passing out parade at STC Humhama in Srinagar on Thursday. PTI Photo.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

SINAMANGAL (KATHMANDU): *A baby girl born at the 60 Para Field Hospital of the Indian Army in quake-hit Sinamangal in Nepal, has been named "Bharati".*

The entire field hospital celebrated the moment as they and members of the Kathmandu Medical College (KMC) named the girl Bharati Pudasaini.

"Since the hospital was already occupied with earthquake victims and also because the building was not safe, the members of KMC wanted the delivery to be done here. It is our pleasure to have assisted in all possible ways. We are extremely happy for the parents," said Lt. Colonel R.K. Yadav of the Indian Army. 

Bhawana Pudasaini, a resident of Duwakote, Bhaktapur, gave birth to Bharati at 12:01 p.m. in the field hospital with the assistance of gynaecologists Dr Anu Bajracharya and Dr Rojina Manandhar.

Baby girl born at Indian Army hospital in quake-hit Nepal named 'Bharati' - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599815267879768064
'One rank, one pension' cleared: Parrikar - The Times of India
'One rank, one pension' cleared: Parrikar

PANAJI: The much-awaited "one rank, one pension" (OROP) for the armed forces is likely to be cleared in a few days, defence minister Manohar Parrikar said in Goa on Saturday.

"OROP proposal is in final stage. The defence ministry has approved it and the finance ministry will clear it in a few days," he added.

He said it is the first time that a clear proposal has been sent to finance ministry on OROP.

An estimated Rs 8,000 crore is likely to be allocated by the government to fulfill its commitment to the over 25 lakh ex-servicemen, who have been demanding OROP for several years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

_
Lieutenant general P R Kumar said the Army Aviation Corps, a combat arm of the Indian Army, was expanding at a rapid pace and was poised to modernise and upgrade in total synchronisation with the requirements of the future battle field. He also said that the Army Aviation Corps would be a game changer in the future battle fields and hoped to see the induction of the Light Combat Helicopter (LCH) *and Apache helicopters soon. *_


43 awarded Army aviation wings - The Times of India


----------



## Hindustani78

New recruits of the Central Reserve Police Force take oath during passing out parade at Humhama, on the outskirts of Srinagar on Thursday. UNI PHOTO


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Golden Arrow Division of Indian Army during exercise ‘Agniban’ in the plains of Punjab.


----------



## Agent_47

You got mail !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hindustani78

23-May-2015 18:29 IST
*Army Training Command Conducts Triathlon Headquarters*

Army Training Command, Shimla is celebrating its Silver Jubilee on 01 October 2015. As part of the celebrations, a Triathlon, involving Mountain Cycling, Trekking and River Rafting, was conducted at altitudes between 7000 ft to 9200 ft from 21 to 23 May 15. 22 Officers and two ladies participated in this grueling event. The team was led by Lt Gen Sanjeev Madhok, GOC-in-C, Army Training Command. 

The team was flagged off the Shimla Ridge on 21 May 2015. In the first leg on 21 May 15, the team cycled 46 Km from the Ridge to Khatnol via Dhalli, Mashobra and Baldiyan. The second leg on 22 May 15, involved trekking from Khatnol to Pandoa via Shali Peak, a distance of 20 Km. During the third leg on 23 May 15, the team River Rafted on the Sutlej from Pandoa to Chaba, a distance of 23 Km, where the event terminated. 

The Triathlon was conducted by Team ARTRAC to bolster the Spirit of Leadership through Adventure, in line with the traditions of the Indian Army and to commemorate the Silver Jubilee of the organization. 

Col Rohan Anand, SM


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-May, 2015 18:04 IST
*Raksha Mantri Inaugurates the new Cardiothoracic and Vascular Sciences Centre at Army Hospital (R&R) *

Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Shri Manohar Parrikar inaugurated a State-of-the-Art Cardiothoracic and Vascular Sciences Centre (CVSC) at Army Hospital (R&R) in New Delhi today. The RM visited the medical facility which included the Operation Theatre Complex (with eight Operation Theatres of which four are cardiac OT’s), Cardio Catheterization Laboratory Complex (with three labs) and four ICU’s (with 12 beds each). The RM stated ¬¬¬that cases of heart ailment were on the rise and expressed confidence that the CVSC would go a long way in ensuring specialised treatment for the patients. Gen Dalbir Singh, the COAS also addressed the gathering on the occasion.

The Cardiology Department is equipped with the latest Biplane Angiography Lab with facilities for 3D Electrophysiological Mapping and advanced treatment for various cardiac arrhythmias and heart blocks. The facilities would ensure that the Diagnostic and Therapeutic Cardiology would be taken to the next level, at par with international standards. The ultramodern OTs boasting of seamless modular structure and air conditioning with laminar air flow will ensure that patients get the best of both cardiothoracic and vascular surgical care.

This centre with its state of the art facilities, well monitored ICU’s and dedicated staff shall go a long way to address the need felt by the clientele which includes serving personnel as well as Ex-Servicemen and their families. Army Hospital (R&R) continues to remain as one of the premium medical institutes of the Country which provides wide range of medical services to Service Personnel who are, in turn, dedicated to the service of the Nation.

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar unveiling the plaque to inaugurate the Cardiothoracic and Vascular Sciences Centre (CVSC), at Army Hospital (R&R), in New Delhi on May 25, 2015. The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh is also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar being briefed on facilities at the inauguration of the Cardiothoracic and Vascular Sciences Centre (CVSC), at Army Hospital (R&R), in New Delhi on May 25, 2015. The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh is also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar addressing at the inauguration of the Cardiothoracic and Vascular Sciences Centre (CVSC), at Army Hospital (R&R), in New Delhi on May 25, 2015.




The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar in a group photograph at the inauguration of the Cardiothoracic and Vascular Sciences Centre (CVSC), at Army Hospital (R&R), in New Delhi on May 25, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar releases a booklet during a Sainik Samman Samaroh in Pune.


----------



## Hindustani78

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 226030







Captured bird 
When pigeon from Pakistan got arrested in India

Reports say only part of the message was in Urdu, with words “Shakargarh” and "Narowal"' written in English, along with some numbers believed to be of a landline telephone in Pakistan's Narowal district. 

On Wednesday evening, a white pigeon, bearing a stamped message with a wire-like object on its body, landed at the house of barber Ramesh Chandra in Manwal village of Punjab's Pathankot area, four kilometres from Pakistan border. Discovering Urdu markings on the bird, Chandra's 14-year-old son went to the nearest police post around 9 pm with the bird.


----------



## nomi007

Hindustani78 said:


> Captured bird
> When pigeon from Pakistan got arrested in India
> 
> Reports say only part of the message was in Urdu, with words “Shakargarh” and "Narowal"' written in English, along with some numbers believed to be of a landline telephone in Pakistan's Narowal district.
> 
> On Wednesday evening, a white pigeon, bearing a stamped message with a wire-like object on its body, landed at the house of barber Ramesh Chandra in Manwal village of Punjab's Pathankot area, four kilometres from Pakistan border. Discovering Urdu markings on the bird, Chandra's 14-year-old son went to the nearest police post around 9 pm with the bird.


pigeons of narowal laore and surrounding areas are very favorite for competitions i think its not on secret mission


----------



## Hindustani78

nomi007 said:


> pigeons of narowal laore and surrounding areas are very favorite for competitions i think its not on secret mission


----------



## nomi007

Hindustani78 said:


>


o lolo 

these pigeons can fly more than 3-4 days 
ok can u share images which are written on this pigeons


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## sudhir007

Extended Range (ER) Rocket Ammunition for 122 MM Grad BM-21 Multi Barrel
http://indianarmy.nic.in/Site/FormTemplete/RFIView.aspx?MnId=xqentGfhiXIFr3DBO3T4jQ==


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Indian Mule Cart Train embarks at Alexandria for *Gallipoli*, April 1915*


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607249267342737408


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

687 cadets inducted into the Indian army as officers | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, June 13, 2015 - 14:41


Dehradun: A total of 687 cadets were inducted into the Indian army as officers on Saturday after a passing-out parade at the prestigious Indian Military Academy here.


The Chief of Naval Staff Admiral R K Dhowan reviewed the parade which was held on Drill Square in front of the historic Chetwood building amidst tight security.

71 Foreign Gentleman Cadets also graduated from the academy, with* 44 cadets from Afghanistan, 12 cadets from Tajikistan and 4 from Bhutan.*

With 616 cadets commissioned as officers into the Indian Army, Uttar Pradesh tops the list of states with the most cadets passing out (100 cadets), while Haryana stood second with 64 cadets, Uttarakhand third with 60 and Bihar fourth with 51.

Admiral Dhowan congratulated the new officers and said the officers have been fortunate to be trained?at the academy known for its high standards of training and it is time to utilise what they have learnt here for the service of the nation.

The coveted Sword of Honour was awarded to Ishan Singhal who was adjudged as the Best All-Round Cadet during the training. Ajay Kumar Pathak won the gold medal?while Ashish Kapoor, Anshuman S Bisht and Ali Sharif?bagged silver medals.

PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

A cadet is greeted by his family after the passing out parade at Officers Training Academy in Gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Badbadman

बाबा कल्याणी के साथ चलते-चलते


----------



## Odysseus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612444890337640448






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612458883949330432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Family of missing armyman worried - The Hindu
Updated: June 21, 2015 05:41 IST
The family of Parasappa Jamgouda is anxious about the safety of his son L.N. Laxman (34), who has gone missing.

Laxman, the youngest of Mr. Parasappa’s three sons, serving the Indian Army’s 24-Field Ammunition Depot at Shree Ganganagar in Rajasthan, was missing since June 13. His elder brother Mahadev, who is also in the Indian Army as havaldar at Indian Army-Ordinance at Pune, told _The Hindu_ here on Saturday that Laxman had been missing from about 5 a.m. on June 13, when he left his house in his tracksuit before dawn. Laxman did not carry anything with him and left his wallet home.

His wife Deepa (28) and two children, both less than five years, are anxious for his return. Mr. Mahadev appealed to the public to contact him (9880493019) or the Belagavi police if they see Laxman.


----------



## Hindustani78

Three cadets sharing joy with their proud grandfather after the passing out parade of recruits of the Pioneer Corps at Parade Ground in Bengaluru.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sathya

*India resends request to US for M777 guns*

*Rahul Bedi, New Delhi* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
01 July 2015

India's Ministry of Defence (MoD) re-issued its letter of request (LoR) to the US government on 23 June for 145 BAE Systems M777 towed 155 mm/39 calibre lightweight howitzers, official sources said.

This followed MoD approval on 13 May of the estimated USD694 million purchase, including Selex Laser Inertial Artillery Pointing systems, which is progressing via the US Foreign Military Sales (FMS) route.

Official sources told _IHS Jane's_ that the MoD's LoR to the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA), which handles all FMS purchases, has requested in return a letter of acceptance (LoA) with the contract price and delivery schedules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

“Despite the need for reform amongst the ranks, the Indian government remains extremely sensitive to the image of its Army and other security forces.” Picture shows paramilitary soldiers on patrol in Srinagar.


----------



## Perpendicular

Airbus-Mahindra JV to act as the prime contractor for India’s RSH, NUH & NMRH helicopter procurement programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Commandant, National Defence College and Colonel of the Parachute Regiment, Lt. Gen. N.S. Ghei paying homage to late Brigadier Mohammad Usman, MVC, on his death anniversary, at Jamia Millia Islamia University Cemetery, in New Delhi on July 03, 2015.




Ministry of Defence
03-July, 2015 17:21 IST
Wreath Laying Ceremony of brig Mohammad Usman, MVC 

A wreath laying ceremony to commemorate the death anniversary of * Brigadier Mohammad Usman, MVC * was organised at Jamia Millia Islamia University Cemetery on 03 Jul 2015. Several Retired and serving officers including * Lieutenant General NS Ghei, Commandant, National Defence College and Colonel of the Parachute Regiment * attended the function. 

Late Brigadier Mohammad Usman, also known as the * “Saviour of Naushera” *, was responsible for the recapture of Jhangar & Naushera (Jammu & Kashmir) during 1947-48 war with Pakistan. The gallant officer attained martyrdom on 03 Jul 1948. 

Brigadier Mohammad Usman set an example of personal courage, exceptional qualities of leadership and devotion to duty in the highest tradition of the Indian Army and was thus, rightfully honoured with the * Mahavir Chakra.*

Manoj Tuli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Border Security Force display their weapons during Know Your Army, an interaction with civilians at Cubbon Park in Bengaluru.





Visitors looking the BSF weapons on the occasion of the 50th anniversary of the Border Security Force (BSF) at Cubbon Park in Bengaluru on Sunday. DH Photo.




student having look of a rocket launcher at an exhibition organised by the Indian Army.





Cadets of officers Training Academy performing free fall para jumping from AN 32 Aircraft during a Sky Diving Demo organized by OTA at Kayar Lake area near Chennai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

50th Anniversary Celebrations of BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

Defence Ministry considering major make in India projects today; AD guns, Brahmos missiles on agenda - The Economic Times

A crucial meeting of the defence acquisition council is underway in South Block and a final approval to making successor guns for the L70/Zu 23 systems is expected to be granted under the Buy and Make (India) plan. This would mean that private players will be in contention for a mega Army order for 430 guns in the first tranche.

As reported, only two companies - Punj Llyod and Bharat Forge - had responded to an army request for information on the procurement plan. However, the Parrikar led ministry could broad base the project by inviting other private sector players too for the final bids.

The Army is also expected to get a new regiment of '*Steep Dive Capability'* Brahmos missiles for use in the mountain areas of the North East.

The new regiment, expected to cost over Rs 4000 crore, will be a major boost for the Army that is struggling with an ageing artillery.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-July, 2015 17:29 IST
*Army Chief Visits Eastern Command *

Gen Dalbir Singh, Chief of the Army Staff is on a one day visit to Eastern Command, during which he visited Dimapur and Sukna.

During his visit the Army Chief emphasised on the need to maintain constant vigil along the borders. He also directed that all operations in the hinterland must be people friendly and troops must be sensitised to uphold human rights and operate within the rules of engagement. 

He appreciated the efforts made by troops of Eastern Command for the work put in to maintain peace and stability in the region.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army soldiers walking towards Gagangir village for rescue operations, after series of deadly cloudbursts damaged and washed away houses, shops and vehicles.


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: July 17, 2015 05:46 IST
Army recruitment rally in Tirupati from August 18 - The Hindu
An Open Army Recruitment Rally under the aegis of Headquarters Recruiting Zone, Chennai, will be conducted at SV University’s Tarakarama sports pavilion in Tirupati from August 18 to 27 to select eligible candidates from south Andhra Pradesh.

The Army Recruitment Office (ARO), Guntur, will organise the rally which will be open for aspirants from Anantapur, Chittoor, Guntur, Kadapa, Kurnool, Nellore and Prakasam districts in the categories of soldier technical, soldier nursing assistant, soldier general duty, soldier tradesman and soldier clerk/store keeper technical.

Screening of documents, physical fitness tests and physical measurement tests will be taken up district-wise for candidates of Kurnool and Nellore (Aug. 18), Anantapur and Kadapa (Aug. 19), Guntur (Aug. 20), Prakasam (Aug. 21), Chittoor (Aug. 22 and 23). Practical aptitude test for Soldier Tradesman category (all districts) will be held on August 24, while medical test for all district candidates will be held on all days (as mentioned in the pre-medical test).

Addressing the media here, along with Revenue Divisional Officer V. Veerabrahmaiah, Guntur ARO Director (Recruiting) Dhruv Chaudhary appealed to the youth of south Andhra Pradesh to make use of the opportunity to join the Army. Col Chaudhary said he was expecting around 30,000 aspirants during the 10-day exercise. Col. Chaudhary exhorted engineering graduates to seek a career in the armed forces.

“A young soldier, on termination of training period, gets an approximate pay of Rs. 24,000 to Rs. 35,000, depending on the place of posting,” he pointed out.


----------



## Hindustani78

By PTI | 17 Jul, 2015, 08.10PM IST 

152 recruits join armed forces; attain status of combat soldiers - The Economic Times

NAGPUR: As many as 152 recruits attained the status of combat soldiers at an impressive passing out parade at the Guards Regimental Centre at Kamptee here today.

A colourful ceremonial parade was presented by these proud young Guardsmen, who are the newest additions to the armed forces as members of Brigade of The Guards, an Army regiment.

The motivated and spirited young Guardsmen (members of 101 Recruit Course) have earned their status after a challenging and strenuous training of 34 weeks, a release from defence PRO said.

Keeping with the age old traditions, they were administered the oath of allegiance and devotion to duty by the Adjutant. 
As they crossed the symbolic "Last Step" or "Antim Pag" in slow march to the famous Auld Lang Syne tune of the military band, these recruits formally attained the status of combat soldiers, ready for frontline duties.

The Guards Regimental Centre was initially raised at Delhi in 1950, moved to Kota in 1956 and further moved to its present location in Kamptee in 1976. 

The Regimental Centre is equipped with state-of-the-art training infrastructure and aids to ensure that the best quality training is imparted to the recruits.

Brigadier D V Singh, Commandant, Guards Regimental Centre, reviewed the parade, the release added.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-July, 2015 16:28 IST
*Facilities to Defence Personnel *

Pay and allowances and other benefits / facilities are provided to the Armed Forces Personnel as per Government orders issued from time to time. Apart from pay, the Armed Forces Personnel deployed on borders in tough conditions, are being given certain compensatory allowances i.e. Field Area Allowance, Siachen Allowance, High Altitude Allowance, Island Special Duty Allowance, etc. and special clothing and ration as per extant rules. Improvement of facilities, service conditions, pay and allowances of the Armed Forces personnel is also a continuous process. 

Further, provisioning of facilities to soldiers is a command function. It is ensured that all soldiers are provided facilities as per their entitlements. However, if in any case it is found that this is not done, suitable action is taken if any personnel is found to be erring. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Gopal Shetty in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-July, 2015 16:13 IST
*Lt Gen Philip Campose, Vice Chief of the Army Staff Superannuates on 31 Jul 15 *
*Lt Gen Philip Campose* superannuates today after 40 years and seven months of distinguished service in the Indian Army. The General Officer took over as the Vice Chief of Army Staff on 01 August 2014, after commanding Army’s Western Command.

He is an alumnus of *St. Xavier’s School, Delhi*, the *National Defence Academy, Pune* and the *Indian Military Academy, Dehradun.* He was commissioned into the *9th Gorkha Rifles Regiment* of the Infantry in *1974* and later transferred to the *Mechanised Infantry* in *1982*. He did the *Staff College Course* at Wellington, the *Higher Command Course* at Mhow and the *National Defence College* Course at New Delhi.

Gen Campose’s command assignments include command of an *Independent Armoured Brigade*, an *Infantry Division* on the Line of Control in J & K, a *Corps* in the Western Deserts and the *Western Command*. He did tenures in *UN Peacekeeping* in *former Yugoslavia* and in *Northern Iraq*, where he was the Head of Mission. He is also the *Colonel of the Mechanised Infantry Regiment* since 01 Jun 2013.


----------



## Hindustani78

Lt. Gen. M.M.S. RAI takes over as the Vice Chief of Army Staff (VCOAS) on August 01, 2015.





Last Updated: Saturday, August 1, 2015 - 14:01
44
Shares


Share on Facebook


Share on Twitter

Comment
Eastern Army Command gets new head | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, August 1, 2015 - 14:01

Kolkata: The Army's Eastern Command here got a new chief on Saturday as Lt Gen Praveen Bakshi took over from Lt Gen MMS Rai.

Rai has now been promoted as the Vice Chief of Army Staff in New Delhi.

Bakshi, who was Chief of Staff of Northern Command at Udhampur, is now the 25th General Officer Commanding-In-Chief of Eastern Command in Kolkata.

An alumnus of National Defence Academy (NDA), Bakshi was commissioned into Skinner's Horse regiment and has rich operational and command experience.

Several other important positions held by him include the command of an armoured brigade in the Western sector, a division in the deserts, and a corps in the plains sector of Punjab and Jammu and Kashmir.

The Eastern Command has its territorial jurisdiction in West Bengal and over all the eight north-eastern states, including Sikkim.

It is responsible for military operations along the international borders with Bangladesh, Bhutan, China, Myanmar and Nepal. 

PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice Chief of Army Staff (VCOAS), Lt. Gen. M.M.S. Rai paying homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti, in New Delhi on August 03, 2015.





The Vice Chief of Army Staff (VCOAS), Lt. Gen. M.M.S. Rai inspecting the Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on August 03, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

An Indian tank emerges from the water during competition in Alabino, outside Moscow, Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh with the students of Srinagar School of Management College (SSM), Parihaspora, J&K, as part of ‘The National Integration Tour’, in New Delhi on August 07, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Students having a look of army weapons at an Army Fair (Exhibition) in Allahabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-August, 2015 13:21 IST
*Recruitment in the Army from LWE Districts 
*
The total number of Army personnel (excluding Army Medical Corps, Army Dental Corps and Military Nursing Service) in different wings of Army, is as under:-


Officers : 40,095 (as on 1.1.2015)

Other Ranks : 11,47,549 (as on 1.4.2015)


State / UT wise details of the number of Army personnel are not maintained.


In Army, officers are recruited on all India basis through open competitive examination. Recruitment in Other Ranks in Army is made through Open Rally System. Women are inducted only as Short Service Commissioned Officers in specified Branches in Indian Army.


Recruitment of youth including from tribal areas is an ongoing process. Army has initiated several steps with a view to increase intake in the Other Ranks from the Left Wing Extremism (LWE) affected states which include:


Requesting the State Governments to encourage, train and motivate candidates to join Army;


Making efforts to ensure maximum participation of candidates from LWE affected areas in Army Recruitment Rallies; and


Giving motivational lectures by Army personnel to join Army in remote areas of LWE affected States etc.


This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Bhupinder Singh in Rajya Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Shah Rukh Khan :- Salute 2 r Armed Forces, who selflessly risk their lives 2 protect our beloved country & our families.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Planning (Independent Charge) and Defence, Shri Rao Inderjit Singh giving away gift to the troop leader of the NCC contingent, during the Independence Day Parade rehearsal, at Red Fort, Delhi on August 11, 2015. The Renowned Boxer and Olympic Medalist, Shri Sushil Kumar is also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

People watching various types of arms used by Indian Army during the Know your Army programme at Dilkusha Garden in Lucknow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Bengaluru : Students check a sniper rifle during a 'Know Your Army Mela' in Bengaluru on Thursday. PTI Photo by Shailendra Bhojak




Bengaluru : NCC cadets having a look of a rocket launcher during a 'Know Your Army Mela' in Bengaluru on Thursday. PTI Photo by Shailendra Bhojak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W@rwolf

*Tank Biathlon 2015 - India reached semi-finals *

The semifinal of "Tank Biathlon" Championship took place at the Alabino firing range near Moscow on August 13. Two tournaments were held in which 8 teams who reached the semifinal participated.

India, Kazakhstan, Serbia and Armenia participated in the 1st tournament with green, red, blue and yellow tanks respectively while Tajikistan, Russia, China and Kyrgyzstan participated in the 2nd tournament with green, red, blue and yellow tanks respectively.

Results of the semifinal is being awaited. The 4 best crews will compete in the final that will take place on August 15.






*Pinaka Mk-II user trials*

The user-trials of the much-awaited Pinaka II, a complete multi-barrel rocket launcher (MBRL) system with a range of 60 kilometres wil take place at Jaislamer in December.

The range of Pinaka II is 20 kilometres more than Pinaka I version which has already been inducted into the armed forces. It has gone into manufacturing stage and shall be manufactured in large numbers to be delivered to the Indian Army by December.

The ‘in-house’ or ‘technical trials’ had been completed in two phases. The first phase was conducted in Balasore for checking the range and the second one at Pokhran for checking the accuracy and consistency. The performance levels were very encouraging. The ‘submunition warheads’ which have been successfully tested for Pinaka I in Pokhran field firing range during June last week this year, shall be used in Pinaka II which is going to act as a force-multiplier while supplementing the artillery guns as well.

Meanwhile, work has started on the ‘guided’ version of Pinaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

To mark the 69th Independence Day, Madras Engineering Group organised a two day Fair to showcase the might of the Indian Army at Bengaluru. College students and school children attended the fair in large numbers. The students got to touch and feel army weaponry such as mortar launchers and sniper rifles


----------



## surya kiran

Hindustani78 said:


>



Bloody hell. The chap in the right corner has too much hair on his head. I would have been on 'ragda' if had that much when was in the NCC.


----------



## Odysseus

Indian Army and PLA at chushul on Independence Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Odysseus

Indian Army and PLA celebrating Independence Day at Kibithu


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Archive of One Strike Corps of Indian Army in Mathura opens tomorrow - The Economic Times

MATHURA: Commemorating 50 years of its raising, the city-based One Strike Corps of Indian Army here tomorrow will inaugurate a heritage building - an archive to relive the glorious history of its services to the nation. 

"The Heritage (building) will be inaugurated tomorrow in the august presence a gathering comprising Lieutenant General A K Singh (Retd), Lieutenant Governor Andaman & Nicobar and Puducherry, General J J Singh (Retd), former Chief of Army Staff Lieutenant General A K Sahni, Army Commander South Western Command Lieutenant General Anand Sarup (Retd) and other dignitaries," a statement by Colonel Gen Staff (IW) said. 

The archive was envisioned by Strike 1 General Officer Commanding (GoC) Lieutenant General AB Shivane, it said adding, "the vision was translated into action on April 15 this year, when the foundation of 'The Heritage' was laid adjacent to the War Memorial in Mathura cantonment." 

The design of the building was conceived by Major General V Nangia, Chief of Staff, Strike 1. The Heritage comprises a central octagon-shaped structure with two rectangular flanks. The pictorial history of 1965 Indo-Pak war is laid out on the left flank while the history of 1971 Indo-Pak war is laid out on the right. 

The essence of Strike 1 'The Yodha' is the core of central hall which symbolises the indomitable spirit of the Corps. 

The central hall covers a kaleidoscope of enviable history of Strike 1 and its formations. The rich collection covers the aspects of raising of the Corps, the Mathura city and cantonment, the statement said. 

A panorama of events over the years adorn the wall of the central foyer and the history of all the under command formations are displayed on walls of central hall. 

History of Strike 1, reveals that it virtually was raised with war, as the order for raising of HQ 1 Corps as the first Strike formation of the Indian Army was issued on April 01 1965 while on August 19, 1965, it received orders to launch operations in Sialkot Sector, it said. 

The raising commenced at Varanasi as an additional Headquarters of Army HQ to undertake offensive operations. Throughout its illustrious history, Strike 1 has been the decisive force that has always tipped the scales of battle in favour of the nation and has remained significant force in all major operations, it added. 

Meanwhile, the prestigious and internationally renowned Army SymphonyBSE 16.23 % Band performed on the occasion of Musical Evening, organised for all ranks, here in Mathura Cantonment today, as part of the Golden Jubilee celebrations of Strike 1. 

Raised in New Delhi in 1990, the Indian Army Symphony Band performs on a variety of Indian classical musical instruments like Santoor, Sitar and Jaltarang incorporated with Military Band, the statement issued by Colonel General Staff (IW) said .. 


The evening highlighted Army's operations of 1965, 1971, Operation Pawan, Operation Parakram, major rescue and relief works undertaken by Strike 1, including aid to civil authorities during Kashmir floods last year and aid to Nepal during the April 15 earthquake. 

The Band has had the privilege of performing its best during the visit of various foreign dignitaries to India and all national level functions. 


"It has also participated in various military tattoos and music festivals world over to include countries like Russia, France, Italy, Sweden, Japan, Malaysia, United Kingdom, Germany, Bhutan and Nepal", the statement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

* TIRUPATI, Aug 18, 2015 *

*Youth converged on Tirupati town on Tuesday to participate in the Army Recruitment Rally and try their luck to be part of the defence forces. The Hindu lensman K.V. Poornachandra Kumar captures the process in photographs. *





A candidate performs long jump at the Army Recruitment Rally that began in Tirupati on Tuesday. Photo: K.V. Poornachandra Kumar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-August, 2015 17:12 IST
*Inauguration of Jaisalmer War Museum and Laungewala War Memorial *


‘Jaisalmer War Museum’ has been established in the Military Station of Jaisalmer to commemorate the sacrifice of war heroes. The museum was inaugurated by Lieutenant General Ashok Singh, General Officer Commanding in Chief, Southern Command, today. A large number of service officers and civil dignitaries graced this historic occasion. The War Museum is located 10 km short of Jaisalmer on the Jaisalmer - Jodhpur Highway. The inauguration of the museum in the Golden Jubilee Commemoration Year of 1965 Indo Pak War is also a tribute to all soldiers who made the supreme sacrifice in the defence of the motherland. 

The museum has two large Information Display Halls, an Audio Visual Room and a souvenir shop. There are a large number of captured war trophies and own vintage equipment on display to include tanks, guns and military vehicles. The Indian Air Force has presented a Hunter aircraft for the museum, which was used during the Battle for Laungewala in 1971 Indo Pak War. The entry to the war museum is free for all visitors.

In addition, to commemorate Battle of Laungewala which was fought on 04-05 Dec 1971, a War Memorial has been constructed and inaugurated at the very site where the Pakistani offensive was blunted, with over 179 Pakistani soldiers killed / wounded and 37 Pakistani tanks destroyed. 

The murals of the soldiers, whose supreme sacrifice led to victory in the Laungewala battle and the 106 mm Recoilless Gun (main anti tank weapon) employed to destroy a number of Pakistani tanks occupy a place of pride in the memorial. The memorial also has a state of art audio visual theatre for screening the movies on the Battle of Laungewala. Located just two hours away from Jaisalmer, the memorial is open seven days a week and the entry is free for visitors.

The General Officer Commanding in Chief, Southern Command, Lieutenant General Ashok Singh inaugurating the Jaisalmer War Museum, in Jaisalmer on August 24, 2015.


----------



## Perpendicular

Stephen Cohen said:


>


Ouch !! Now that's trolling. 



Hindustani78 said:


> * TIRUPATI, Aug 18, 2015 *
> 
> *Youth converged on Tirupati town on Tuesday to participate in the Army Recruitment Rally and try their luck to be part of the defence forces. The Hindu lensman K.V. Poornachandra Kumar captures the process in photographs. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A candidate performs long jump at the Army Recruitment Rally that began in Tirupati on Tuesday. Photo: K.V. Poornachandra Kumar


Man that's hard. Have done it in hottest month of the year in punjab.


----------



## Executioner

The DJANGO said:


> Poor performance...could not even make to the last round of 4 tanks..Chinese came 2nd.


Who came first ?


----------



## Perpendicular

Oshkosh Wins JLTV Award




And retards in our army busy buying gypsies.


----------



## sudhir007

Nice Video


----------



## Hindustani78

Army jawans conduct a flag march in Ahmedabad on Wednesday in the view of violent agitation by Patel community.
'





A woman tying Rakhi to army soldiers on eve of Raksha Bandhan festival in Surat on Friday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

Woman tying rakhis on the wrists of BSF jawans during the celebrations of Raksha Bandhan festival at Indo Bangladesh International Border in Agartala.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hindustani78 said:


> A woman tying Rakhi to army soldiers on eve of Raksha Bandhan festival in Surat on Friday. PTI Photo


CRPF not IA.


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640839801051045888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640840017678495744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640839311680667648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Punjab Chief Minster Parkash Singh Badal, Cabinet Minster Bikaram Singh Majithaia along with Lieutenant General of Western Command K J Singh paying tribute to martyr Abdul Hamid on the Golden Jubilee of 1965 Indo-Pak war, at Khem Karan on the outskirts of Amritsar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar releasing a souvenir at the inaugural function of the two-day International Seminar on New Construction Materials Techniques and Design in Bridge, Tunnel and Road Construction Suitable for Infrastructure Development in Inaccessible Border Area, in New Delhi on September 11, 2015. The Chairman of Indian Institution of Bridge Engineers, Delhi State Centre (IIBE, DSC) Lt. Gen. (Retd) A.K. Puri and the Director General Border Roads, Lt. Gen. R.M. Mittal are also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar accompanied by the Director General Border Roads, Lt. Gen. R.M. Mittal visiting the exhibition stalls set up by various engineering companies, at the inaugural function of the two-day International Seminar on New Construction Materials Techniques and Design in Bridge, Tunnel and Road Construction Suitable for Infrastructure Development in Inaccessible Border Area, in New Delhi on September 11, 2015.





The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar addressing the inaugural function of the two-day International Seminar on New Construction Materials Techniques and Design in Bridge, Tunnel and Road Construction Suitable for Infrastructure Development in Inaccessible Border Area, in New Delhi on September 11, 2015. The Managing Director of TCPL, Prof. Mahesh Tandon the Chairman of Indian Institution of Bridge Engineers, Delhi State Centre (IIBE, DSC) Lt. Gen. (Retd) A.K. Puri and the Director General Border Roads, Lt. Gen. R.M. Mittal are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cadets lift a colleague as they celebrate after a passing out parade at Officers Training Academy (OTA) in Chennai.


----------



## Hindustani78

A cadet is being pipped as an officer by his family member at a passing out parade at Officers Training Academy (OTA) in Chennai.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cadets celebrate after a passing out parade at Officers Training Academy (OTA) in Chennai on Saturday. PTI Photo.


----------



## Hindustani78

An Army paratrooper performs at a function to commemorate the victory of Indian Army in 1965 Indo-Pak War at Nagrota Garrison on Saturday. PTI Photo.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army soldiers enacting the 1965 War during a function to commemorate its Golden Jubilee near India Gate in New Delhi on Tuesday. PTI Photo





Army personnel enacting the 1965 War during a function to commemorate its Golden Jubilee near India Gate in New Delhi on Tuesday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
16-September, 2015 19:21 IST
*PM to visit Shauryanjali, a commemorative exhibition on Golden Jubilee of 1965 war tomorrow*


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, will visit Shauryanjali, the commemorative exhibition on Golden Jubilee of the 1965 war, at Rajpath, tomorrow. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Hindustani78 said:


> Punjab Chief Minster Parkash Singh Badal, Cabinet Minster Bikaram Singh Majithaia along with Lieutenant General of Western Command K J Singh paying tribute to martyr Abdul Hamid on the Golden Jubilee of 1965 Indo-Pak war, at Khem Karan on the outskirts of Amritsar.



Ms. Rasoolan Bibi, Wife of Late Shri Abdul Hameed, Param Vir Chakra Winner meeting the Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, in New Delhi on September 16, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

India is upgrading its BMP-2 is more than two billion dollars
Upgrades will undergo 969 BMP-2 Indian army.Machines get anti-complexes "Kornet-E" made in Russia, as well as a new optoelectronic equipment and communication systems.




Gur Khan attacks!: Индия модернизирует свои БМП-2 более чем за два миллиарда долларов

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

India's Navy, Army Fast-Track Bullet-Proof Jacket Procurement



*By Arming India Correspondent*

NEW DELHI, SEP.17, 2015: The Indian Navy is urgently buying 3,475 light weight Bullet Proof Jackets (BPJs) to provide its personnel on security duty some form of personal protection while getting into combat operations. The Indian Navy issued a Request for Proposals (RFP) on Aug.5, 2015 in this regard and has informed the vendors that it would need this consignment of BPJs within six months of signing the contract.

This sense of urgency among the Indian armed forces to buy BPJs for its personnel has been witnessed just ahead of a Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defense on Aug.13, 2015 slamming the government for the inordinate delay in procuring and supplying soldiers and security personnel with the much-required personal protection gear.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army Jawan displaying traditional marshal during a function organised as a part of Golden Jubilee celebrations of 1965 War in New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-September, 2015 17:57 IST
*Corps of Signals Commemorates its 15th Reunion 
*
Raised in 1911, Corps of Signals will be celebrating its 15th Reunion (held every 5 years) on 15 Feb 2016. To commemorate the 15th Reunion of the Corps of Signals and the Golden Jubilee of the raising of 2 Army HQ Signal Regiment, Army HQ Signals is planning to embark on a challenging trekking expedition to Pindari which was flagged off by the SO-in-C, Lt Gen Nitin Kohli from the historic India Gate lawns on 21 Sep 2015. The trekking expedition is aimed at inculcating the spirit of adventure amongst all ranks.

The team led by an officer and thirteen other ranks will aim to reach Pindari Zero Point located ahead of Loharkhet in Uttrakhand. The team will traverse approximately 88km over the inhospitable challenging trail to Pindari Zero point. The expedition would be over 14 days with an average trek of 10-12 km daily. The trek, besides showcasing the versatility of the Corps of Signals, will also aim to promote awareness about “Swachh Bharat” during the campaign.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army Major dies during training exercise in Rajasthan | Zee News

Jaipur: A 32-year-old Army Major died in a mishap during a training exercise in western sector, near the Indo-Pak border in Rajasthan.

Major Dhruv Yadav belonged to the Armoured Unit which was engaged in a routine training exercise near Pokhran in Jaisalmer district for past some days, Defence Spokesperson (Rajasthan) Lt Col Manish Ojha said.

"Last night, during the exercise, he died following an accident," he said without elaborating.

"An inquiry has been ordered into the incident," Ojha added.

Yadav, who was from Gurgaon in Haryana, is survived by his wife.

PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-September, 2015 16:08 IST
*NCC Enters Limca Book of Records *

On 24 Sep 2015, National Cadet Corps (NCC) was presented the certificate by Limca Book of Records for the ‘Largest Yoga performance simultaneously by a single uniformed youth organisation (NCC) at multiple venues on International Day of Yoga on 21 Jun 2015. The certificate was presented by Mrs Vijaya Ghose, Editor Limca Book of Records to Lt Gen A Chakravarty in the august presence of Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar. 

Based on the encouragement given by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi during his address in the Prime Minister’s NCC Rally on 28 Jan 2015, NCC created this record with 9,50,210 NCC cadets performing Yoga simultaneously at 1767 venues pan India on 21 Jun 2015. 

Interacting with the NCC cadets, the Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar shared with them some useful tips on how to make the ‘Swachh Bharat’ campaign a success. He said, NCC is on the verge of undergoing major expansion as the demand for its expansion is huge. The Minister complimented the staff of NCC and all the cadets for their hard work and dedication and said that NCC could play a very crucial role in nation-building by grooming the youth as future leaders. 

Earlier, the Director General of NCC Lt Gen A Chakravarty gave an account of NCC activities and said the organisation is truly proud of its achievement of finding a place in the Limca Book of Records for which he also thanked Ministry of Defence and Ministry of Ayush for their support to NCC in conducting event successfully on International Day of Yoga.

The Editor Limca Book of Records, Smt. Vijaya Ghose presenting the Certificate of Record to the Director General, NCC, Lt. Gen. A. Chakravarty for the largest Yoga performance simultaneously by a single uniformed youth organisation (NCC), in the presence of the Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar, in New Delhi on September 24, 2015.




The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar presenting the certificate given by the Limca Book of Records to the Director General, NCC, Lt. Gen. A. Chakravarty for the largest Yoga performance simultaneously by a single uniformed youth organisation (NCC), in New Delhi on September 24, 2015.




The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar addressing the gathering at the presentation of Certificate by the Limca Book of Records to NCC, in New Delhi on September 24, 2015. The Director General, NCC, Lt. Gen. A. Chakravarty and the Editor Limca Book of Records, Smt. Vijaya Ghose are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-September, 2015 18:07 IST
*Corps of Artillery Celebrates 188th Gunners’ Day *


28th Sep has a special significance in the annals of the history of the Regiment of Artillery as the first Indian Artillery Unit, 5 (Bombay) Mountain Battery equipped with 2.5 inch RML Gun, was raised on this day in 1827. The Regiment celebrates the occasion every year as Gunners’ Day. The Indian Artillery celebrated the 188th Gunners’ Day on 28 Sep 2015.


The Regiment proved its mettle during the operations of 1947-48, 1962, 1965, 1971 and 1999. In addition, since the mid 1980s, gunners have been fighting shoulder to shoulder with the infantry in counter insurgency operations in Punjab, J&K and the North Eastern States.


The Indian Artillery is modernising rapidly with acquisition of 155 mm calibre gun systems in the towed, self propelled and air portable versions. The introduction of long range weapon locating and surveillance radars and unmanned aerial vehicles have increased the reach and enhanced the ambit of battle field transparency. The latest addition to the armoury is a supersonic land cruising missile capable of destroying pin point targets deep inside the enemy territory.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-September, 2015 17:19 IST
*Silver Jubilee of Rashtriya Rifles *

The Rashtriya Rifles is celebrating its Silver Jubilee on 01 Oct 2015. It was raised on 01 Oct 1990 by the then COAS Gen VN Sharma with Lt Gen PC Monkotia as the first Director General of Rashtriya Rifles. Three of the six Rashtriya Rifles battalions initially raised were deployed in Punjab and three in J&K. Impetus was given by Gen BC Joshi under whom major expansion took place, including a Rashtriya Rifles sector being raised in the North East. Later, all Rashtriya Rifles battalions moved to J&K and since then, Rashtriya Rifles has been engaged in low intensity conflict in J&K only. The present Director General of Rashtriya Rifles is Lt Gen Sandeep Singh. 

The continuous employment of Army in Counter Insurgency duties along with existing conventional threat warranted a specially structured and organised force to deal with India’s internal security situation. A credible force was required to be raised to deal with frequent deployment of Army’s formations and units in internal security, which could also provide support to the Indian Army during conventional conflicts. Rashtriya Rifles was raised with 100% personnel on deputation from the Indian Army, from all Arms and services, on an all India/ all class basis. Rashtriya Rifles has neutralised a total of 16,368 terrorists, which includes 8,522 killed, 6,737 apprehended and 1,109 surrendered. The Force has recovered a huge quantity of warlike stores till date. 

Rashtriya Rifles is not only involved in defeating the menace of terrorism but is simultaneously assisting in grass root development and winning over the locals by carrying out Sadbhavana activities. Multifarious civic action programs, aimed towards improving the standard of living, social, education and cultural upliftment of the populace, providing vocational trg of youth, ensuring their general empowerment, contributing to education of women and a host of such people centric initiatives are in progress. Honours and awards won by Rashtriya Rifles Force include 06 Ashok Chakras, 34 Kirti Chakras, 221 Shaurya Chakras and 1508 Sena Medals.


----------



## Hindustani78

Jawans performing Kalaripayattu during Passing out parade at Madras Regimental Center, Wellington in Nilgiris on Wednesday. PTI Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-October, 2015 19:30 IST
*Chief of Army Staff Visits 5/5 GR (FF) and Headquarters South Western Command *


The Fifth Battalion of the *Fifth Gorkha Rifles, 5/5 GR (Frontier Force)* celebrated its Platinum Jubilee in Jaipur Military Station today. The celebrations, which were attended by Gen Dalbir Singh, the Chief of the Army Staff, President of the Gorkha Brigade and Colonel of the Fifth Gorkha Rifles (Frontier Force), many serving and veteran officers, JCO’s and other ranks marked the 75 years of dedicated service of the Battalion to the Nation.

To commemorate the Platinum Jubilee, a solemn Memorial Ceremony was held at Jaipur Military Station. To remember the sacrifice of the illustrious martyrs of the battalion, wreaths were placed by Gen Dalbir Singh, as well as other senior serving & retired officers, JCO’s and OR of the Regiment. Gen Dalbir Singh addressed the troops of the unit and released a First Day cover to commemorate the 75thanniversary. Speaking on the occasion, the Chief of the Army Staff said that the Battalion is one of the finest infantry units of our Army and that the present generation of officers and jawans should continue to draw inspiration from the glorious past of the Regiment. He exhorted all ranks to continue to excel and face new challenges in the fast changing security environment with fortitude and in true military traditions.

The Battalion was raised on 01 Oct 1940 as 3/6 Gorkha Rifles and was re designated as 5/5 Gorkha Rifles (Frontier Force) on 01 Jan 1948. The Battalion has fought in the World War II, India – Pakistan Wars of 1948, 1965 and 1971 and the conflicts of the sub conventional realm. The unit has the singular honour of being awarded two Victoria Crosses (Pre-Independence, equivalent of Param Vir Chakra) in a single night of operations. They were also awarded the first Ashok Chakra Class-I of India. With two VCs, one Ashok Chakra, 01 Kirti Chakra, 03 Vir Chakras, 05 Shaurya Chakras and 15 Sena Medals. 5/5 Gorkha Rifles (FF) has 213 names of its soldiers etched in golden letters for their supreme sacrifice.

Gen Dalbir Singh, also visited Head Quarters South Western Command at Jaipur, took stock of operational preparedness and appreciated the measures undertaken by the Command to maintain optimal operational readiness and training of the formations under it.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Urban Development, Housing and Urban Poverty Alleviation and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu handing the baton carrying the Tri-Colour and the Tri-Services flag to Wg. Cdr. Paramvir Singh of Defence Services Staff College, Wellington signifying the launching of a swimming expedition across the river Ganga as a part of ‘Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan’ from PIB’s New Media Centre, in New Delhi on October 01, 2015.




The Union Minister for Urban Development, Housing and Urban Poverty Alleviation and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu flagging off a 35-day long Tri-Services swimming expedition on the River Ganga as part of the awareness on ‘Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan’ from PIB’s New Media Centre, in New Delhi on October 01, 2015. Lt. Gen. S.K. Gadeock and team-leader Wg. Cdr. Paramvir Singh of Defence Services Staff College, Wellington are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATTLE FIELD

how does a armed Heron UCAV looks like
i saw the rustom UCAV but not Israeli heron???


----------



## Hindustani78

Army personnel carry rocket launchers during an encounter with the militants at Hafruda forest area of Handwara in north Kashmir on Monday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

The Director General, NCC, Lt. Gen. A. Chakravarty declaring the NCC National Games-2015 open by lighting the torch, at DGNCC Garrison Parade Ground, in New Delhi on October 07, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Good response to army recruitment - The Hindu






A candidate undergoing fitness tests at the army recruitment camp at Krishnagiri stadium on Tuesday. —Photo: N. Bashkaran

A total of 3,600 candidates from various districts took part in the army recruitment here at Krishnagiri stadium complex on Tuesday.

The recruitment that commenced on Monday had candidates from Madurai,

Dindigal, Theni, The Nilgiris, Coimbatore, Salem, Tirupur, Erode, Namakkal, Dharmapuri and Krishnagiri.

Speaking to _The Hindu_ , Colonel Praveen H, Director, Army Recruiting, Coimbatore, said 6,000 applications were received and the turnout was 3,600. Of these, 700 candidates have been shortlisted.

The candidates will undergo medical and fitness tests and the final examination is likely to be held in January 2016.

Meerut : Students having a look of army weapons during a program organised by the army to commemorate golden jubilee of Indo-Pak War 1965 in Meerut. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar inspecting the Territorial Army Day Parade on the occasion of its 66th Anniversary, in New Delhi on October 09, 2015. The Addl. DG TA, Major General Surinder Singh is also seen.











Territorial Army celebrates its 66th raising day | Zee News

Last Updated: Friday, October 9, 2015 - 15:56
Jammu: The Territorial Army (TA), which has been supporting the Army in carrying out the anti-insurgency and anti-terrorism operations, celebrates its 66th raising day on Friday.

"A large number of TA resources are deployed in Jammu and Kashmir for supporting the Army in combating insurgency and terrorism in the state," defence spokesman, Col S D Goswami said, adding that TA was celebrating its 66th raising day today.

He said amongst the TA battalions deployed in Jammu and Kashmir, include 'Home and Hearth' units which were raised on the 'sons of soil' concept and have 100 per cent personnel from Jammu and Kashmir only.

A total number of sikhs Home and Hearth battalions, sikhs infantry TA battalions and many infantry TA companies from other battalions of TA are deployed in Jammu and Kashmir, he said.

"Some new units of TA have also been raised recently, it was heartening to see the overwhelming response of the youth from the state who came forward for the recruitment rallies," he said.

He said that a total number of 15 recruitment rallies were conducted this year and more are planned in the coming days.

"A total of 1,758 youths from the state were selected during this year alone," Col Goswami said.

Throwing light on the history of TA which is also known as 'citizen's army', he said that it was raised on October 9, 1949 by Rajgopalachari, the first Indian Governor General of India.

"Since then, TA's size, role and task have increased manifold. TA is an unique concept wherein any citizen of the country can volunteer to join it while continuing his primary vocation and serve the Army on 'as required' basis," Col Goswami said.

He said that the flexibility has made TA extremely popular amongst the citizens of the country over a period of time.

"TA personnel have proven their mettle under trying conditions and have brought glory to the Army," he said.

PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
12-October, 2015 14:44 IST
*Shri Kiren Rijiju flags off BSF Swachh Himalaya campaign*

The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju, flagged off the ‘Swachh Bharat, Swachh Himalaya’ campaign of the Border Security Force (BSF) at a function here today. Lauding the BSF for undertaking the noble campaign as part of its Golden Jubilee expedition, Shri Rijiju said vigorous cleanliness campaigns need to be conducted before cleanliness becomes a way of life for us all. 

Shri Rijiju said in most countries he has travelled, cleanliness is intrinsic to those societies and their people. But back here in our country, cleanliness, discipline and orderliness leaves much to be desired. No less than the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi had to underline its necessity from the ramparts of the Red Fort to turn it into a mass campaign, he added. While pointing out that the Metro in Japan remains absolutely clean despite being jam-packed, Shri Rijiju said overcrowding and high population density cannot be an excuse to filthy living. What is required is a change in attitude in each person’s personality, he added. 

Noting that the campuses of the forces, including the Cantonments, are marked by their clean environment, Shri Rijiju hoped the BSF Clean Himalaya awareness campaign will send across the noble message to the far-flung corners of the country. 

Speaking on the occasion, the Director General, BSF Shri DK Pathak said the BSF ‘Swachh Bharat, Swachh Himalaya’ campaign will be conducted from October 12, 2015 to November 23, 2015 and includes Cycling expedition, White Water Rafting and Trek to Garhwal Himalayas during which the team members will bring back garbage and waste materials left behind on the glaciers.

The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju addressing at the flag off ceremony of the ‘Swachh Bharat, Swachh Himalaya’ campaign of the Border Security Force, in New Delhi on October 12, 2015. The Director General, BSF, Shri D.K. Pathak is also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian army soldiers run after clearing an obstacle amid smoke from canisters to showcase their skills during a training session at army's Madras Engineer Group training centre in Bangalore, India.


----------



## Hindustani78

Glimpses of the Closing Ceremony of NCC National Games 2015, at DGNCC Garrison Parade Ground, in New Delhi on October 17, 2015.













The Minister of State for Planning (Independent Charge) and Defence, Shri Rao Inderjit Singh at the Closing Ceremony of NCC National Games 2015, at DGNCC Garrison Parade Ground, in New Delhi on October 17, 2015. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha presenting a memento to the Commandant of RIMC, Colonel HS Bainsla, in Dehradun on October 20, 2015.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha with the cadets of Rashtriya Indian Military College (RIMC), in Dehradun on October 20, 2015. The Air Chief Marshal (Retired) N.C. Suri is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju being briefed by the SSB officers enroute from Kalapani BoP of SSB to Nabhidhang, BoP of ITBP on October 18, 2015.












According to Hindu legend, this is the cave where Sage Vyasa performed penance for years. A flag posted by the ITBP is indicative of the entrance to the cave. The ITBP has built a hydel project over the river Kali, which supplies power for the Kalapani camp.

It is from the camp at Nabhidhang that you can view the unique phenomenon, of 'Om'. The mountain on the eastern side, Om Parvat, has patterns on the snow, which resemble a naturally formed 'Om', a rare sight since the mountain is usually wreathed in clouds.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju addressing the officers and jawans of ITBP, SSB and local leaders, at Gunji, in Uttarakhand on October 19, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh addressing the cadets of his Almamater Sainik School, in Chittorgarh on October 23, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh with the Senior Veterans, Colonels of Infantry Regiment and Infantry officers, on the occasion of Infantry Day, at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on October 27, 2015.






Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2015 18:20 IST
*Infantry Day Celebrations on 27 Oct 2015*

Infantry celebrates 27 Oct each year as the Infantry Day. On this day (27 Oct 1947), 68 years ago the leading elements of the Indian Army from 1st Battalion of the Sikh Regiment landed in Srinagar as part force to evict the Pakistani intruders from Jammu and Kashmir which became part of the Indian Union following the signing of Instrument of Accession by Maharaja Hari Singh. Their resolute defence of the city saved it from falling into the enemy hands. The gallant action of these Infantry Soldiers reversed the tide of the battle and contributed immensely towards integrating Kashmir as part of independent India. 

Infantry Day 2015 was celebrated with traditional fervor on 27 Oct 15 with Wreath Laying Ceremony organised at ‘Amar Jawan Jyoti’. Gen Dalbir Singh, the COAS, Senior Veterans, Colonels of Infantry Regiments and serving officers attended the Ceremony. Lt Gen GS Rawat (Retd) represented the veterans in the Wreath Laying Ceremony. 

Field Marshal SHFJ Manekshaw Memorial Lecture was also organised at Manekshaw Centre, Delhi Cantt as part of Infantry Day celebrations. Proceedings began with welcome address by Lt Gen Sanjay Kulkarni, Director General of Infantry. Lt Gen VR Raghavan, (Retd) delivered lecture on “Old and New Wars: Structural Challenges”, highlighting changes in character and scope of wars. Distinguished Soldier Diplomat, Lt Gen SK Sinha, (Retd) spoke of his association with Field Marshal Manekshaw, with whom he had the privilege to serve. The lecture culminated with closing remarks by the COAS, and a vote of thanks by the Director General Infantry. 

Col Rohan Anand, SM


----------



## Hindustani78

The DG NCC, Lt. Gen. Aniruddha Chakravarty presenting a memento to the Lt. Col. Michael Karl Walter Schwab, leader of the visiting German Armed Forces delegation, at Manekshaw Centre, in New Delhi on October 29, 2015.







Ministry of Defence
29-October, 2015 17:24 IST
*DG NCC Hosts German Armed Forces Delegation *

A 32 member German Armed Forces delegation led by Lt Col Michael Karl Walter Schwab visited the National Cadet Corps (NCC) Headquarters and interacted with the officers of the organisation today at Manekshaw Centre, Delhi Cantt. The Deputy Defence Attaché from the German Embassy accompanied the delegation who are from the German Foundation for Political Studies and International Understanding’. 

The interactive meet was chaired by the Director General NCC Lt Gen Aniruddha Chakravarty, where senior officers of the organisation were also present. A presentation on the history, aims of NCC, organizational structure and facets of training was given to the visitors aimed at better understanding of the organisation. 

The visiting delegation members evinced keen interest in the NCC activities as it is the largest uniformed youth organisation in the world. The presence of boy and girl cadets enabled a first-hand interaction of the visiting German delegation with them.


----------



## Hindustani78

The CMD, Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL), Shri V. Udaya Bhaskar presenting the final dividend cheque for 2014-2015 to the Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar, in New Delhi on October 30, 2015. The Secretary (Defence Production), Shri A.K. Gupta and the Addl. Secretary (Defence Production), Smt Surina Rajan are also seen.





The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Haribhai Parthibhai Chaudhary being welcomed during the inauguration of the BSF Golden Jubilee Exhibition-2015 “Ek Swaranim Anubhav”, at Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium, in New Delhi on October 30, 2015. The Director General, BSF, Shri D.K. Pathak is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Northern Command meet on combat medical support - The Hindu
Updated: October 31, 2015 07:42 IST
The Northern Command of the army on Friday organised a seminar on the ‘Combat medical support evolving doctrines’ as part of the continuing medical education (CME) programme.

The Udhampur-based Army hospital is the only tertiary care facility in the command zone that receives patients by road and air from the border areas as well the counter-insurgency, counter-terrorist environment, a defence spokesman said.

Leading experts in combat medical care from all the services presented their papers and discussed the latest advances in the field, he said.

In his inaugural address, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief Lt. Gen. D. S. Hooda lauded the efforts of the Command Hospital in organising the academic event focused on the vital area of medical care in the services.

Maj. Gen S.P.S. Kochar while welcoming the guests and delegates said that, the academic event features lectures, panel discussions and deliberations on newer concepts, overseas experiences and training modalities.

Maj. Gen. N. Srinath, Commandant of Command Hospital while concluding the inaugural ceremony said that the proceedings of the CME will definitely help the medical fraternity keep abreast with latest in combat medicine.


----------



## Hindustani78

There are about nine lakh personnel serving in the paramilitary forces working under the Union Home Ministry.


----------



## hawk11

india once was interested in su24, mabe su 34?


----------



## T-55

India Inks S-400 Missile Defense System Deal With Russia For $10.6 Billion
India Inks S-400 Missile Defense System Deal With Russia For $10.6 Billion


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: November 6, 2015 14:40 IST 
Army Services Corps honours its sole Mahavir Chakra awardee - The Hindu


At the peak of the Kargil war, 27-year-old Captain Neikezhakou Kenguruse, who had been commissioned barely six month prior, led the attack to capture Black Rock in Drass Sector of Jammu and Kashmir. Seven Pakistani bunkers stood before them, and heavy artillery greeted their journey up the knife-edge cliffs of Lone Hill in the early hours of June 28, 1999.

Nearing the first bunker, a grenade was thrown at them, and the captain sustained splinted injuries to the abdomen. Undeterred his continued his march up, and even threw away his shoes to allow him better grip on the steep cliff.

With the putter of machine guns ringing around him, he pulled out his rocket launcher and decimated the first bunker. Two Pakistani soldiers from the neighbouring bunker rushed towards him, and he tackled them armed with only a commando knife.

He was shot at repeatedly while he approached the third bunker, and in the confusion of the war, a landslide saw seven soldiers fall nearly a hundred feet. The next day, his body was found.

For his sacrifice, the Nagaland-born Captain Kenguruse was posthumously given the Mahavir Chakra — the only soldier from the Army Services Corps (ASC) to receive it.

And sixteen years later, on Friday, the sacrifice and the story is now memorialised with a grand depiction in bronze of the battle, of the medal, of the soldier at the ASC Gate on Victoria Road (the entrance is now named as the Capt. Kenguruse Gate — the first such commemoration for the sprawling 800-acre campus).

“We didn’t even know that he was the only Mahavir Chakra awardee in the whole of ASC. We didn’t know Neikezhakou was revered here. It is beyond our imagination and we are honoured,” said the Captain’s younger brother, Keneitsilie K., who had flown in with his parents from Kohima for the inauguration of the statue.

S.P.S. Katewa, Commandant of the ASC Centre and College, said the process to commemorate the winner of the highest gallantry award for the Corp started nearly five months. “There was a need to honour the Captain, and to showcase to the public his sacrifice,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Former INA soldier dies - The Hindu
Updated: November 7, 2015 05:41 IST

Freedom fighter and former INA soldier Jaimal Singh, 98, was cremated with State honours here on Friday, family members said.

The former Indian National Army veteran passed away after a brief illness. He is survived by his wife, three sons and daughters each as well as grandsons and granddaughters.

Mr. Singh breathed his last on Thursday night in his village Sidhrawali on the Delhi-Jaipur-Mumbai highway.

Hundreds of people took part in the cremation that was also attended by Gurgaon Sub-Divisional Magistrate Vatsal Vashisht and Naib-Tehsildar Manesar Sankalp Singh.

The Haryana Police provided a guard of honour.

Several political leaders, social groups and citizen groups expressed sorrow over Mr. Singh’s demise.

The family said Singh had a sharp memory even at age 98. He often narrated stories of INA and the atrocities heaped on freedom fighters by the British government.

Born in 1917, Singh joined the British Army. He joined the INA on the call of Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose and faced years of imprisonment. - IANS


----------



## sathya

I saw 2 brand new Tatra vehicles in carried by 2 carrier lorry near erode last week.


----------



## Hindustani78

Watch: Indian Army trains for tough times! | Zee News


----------



## Levina

I thought this was important. 
Defence News, PMO Takes Direct Charge of National Defence to equip India with Maximum Firepower


----------



## Perpendicular




----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi paying respects at the Dograi War Memorial, in Khasa, Amritsar, Punjab on November 11, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi paying respects at the Dograi War Memorial, in Khasa, Amritsar, Punjab on November 11, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi paying respects at the Dograi War Memorial, in Khasa, Amritsar, Punjab on November 11, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
11-November, 2015 18:11 IST
PM visits 1965 war memorials in Punjab; spends Diwali with officers and jawans of the Indian Armed Forces


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today visited three memorials in Punjab which commemorate some of the spectacular successes of the Indian Armed Forces in the 1965 war. 

The Prime Minister visited the Dograi War Memorial, and the Barki War Memorial. The battles of Dograi and Barki were decisive successes achieved by the Indian Army during the 1965 war. 

The Prime Minister visited Asal Uttar, the site of one of the biggest ever tank battles, where the Indian Armed Forces achieved a major victory. The battle of Asal Uttar is remembered for the heroics of Veer Abdul Hamid, who was posthumously awarded the Param Vir Chakra. The Prime Minister paid homage by laying a wreath on the memorial of Abdul Hamid. 

The Prime Minister greeted and interacted with officers and jawans of the Indian Army and Air Force, at Dograi War Memorial, Barki War Memorial, and Air Force Station – Halwara. 

The Prime Minister said that everyone wishes to spend Diwali with his or her family, and therefore, just as he had visited Siachen last year, he has chosen to spend Diwali with the officers and jawans of the Armed Forces this year as well. He said that as this year marked the 50th anniversary of the 1965 war, he has chosen to visit locations where the brave soldiers of the Indian Armed Forces had shed blood and made the supreme sacrifice during that war. 

The Prime Minister said that the long-pending issue of One-Rank, One Pension has been resolved, and it has been granted.


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the soldiers at the Dograi War Memorial, in Khasa, Amritsar, Punjab on November 11, 2015.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the soldiers at the Dograi War Memorial, in Khasa, Amritsar, Punjab on November 11, 2015.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the soldiers at the Dograi War Memorial, in Khasa, Amritsar, Punjab on November 11, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi laying wreath at the memorial of Abdul Hamid, PVC, at Asal Uttar, in Punjab on November 11, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi laying wreath at the memorial of Abdul Hamid, PVC, at Asal Uttar, in Punjab on November 11, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi laying wreath at the memorial of Abdul Hamid, PVC, at Asal Uttar, in Punjab on November 11, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi pays homage at Barki War Memorial, in Punjab on November 11, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the memorial of Abdul Hamid, PVC, at Asal Uttar, in Punjab on November 11, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting Air Force base, at Halwara and interacts with air-force jawans, in Punjab on November 11, 2015. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha is also seen.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting Air Force base, at Halwara and interacts with air-force jawans, in Punjab on November 11, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting Air Force base, at Halwara and interacts with air-force jawans, in Punjab on November 11, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at Halwara Airforce Station, in Punjab on November 11, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

South Korea's Doosan DST is marketing its latest Hybrid Bi Ho (Flying Tiger) self-propelled (SP) air defence system to the Asia-Pacific region and is *one of two mobile air defence systems recently shortlisted by the Indian government.*

The original full-tracked Bi Ho SP air defence system, also known as the K30, has been in service with the Republic of Korea Army (RoKA) for some years and is fitted with a two-person turret armed with twin locally manufactured Rheinmetall Air Defence KCB 30 mm cannon.

The Hybrid Bi Ho adds a pod of two Singung (Chiron) fire-and-forget surface-to-air missiles (SAMs) either side of the two-person turret that have an effective range of around 7 km and can engage targets up to a maximum altitude of 3.5 km.

The 30 mm cannons have a cyclic rate of fire of 600 rounds per minute and a maximum effective range in the air defence role of 3,000 m. They also have a secondary ground/ground role.

The target is first picked up by the TPS-830K surveillance radar mounted on the turret rear and then tracked using the panoramic day/night sighting (including forward-looking infrared) system, which also includes a laser rangefinder and is coupled to a computerised fire control system (FCS).

The Hybrid Bi Ho could also receive target information from another source and keep its own surveillance radar switched off to avoid the threat of anti-radiation missiles (ARM).

The Singung (Chiron), which is also known as the P-SAM by manufacturer LIG Nex1, is already deployed by South Korea in a tripod-mounted man-portable version and is fitted with a high explosive blast fragmentation warhead.

In a typical target engagement the Singung SAM would be used to engage targets at longer range with the 30 mm cannon being used to engage close in targets.

The Hybrid Bi Ho was originally developed to meet the requirements of the RoKA and following trials that were completed in 2014 is now in quantity production.


South Korea's Hybrid Bi Ho air defence system shoots for exports | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## $@rJen

*Army chief to visit Japan from tomorrow*


 Facebook
 Twitter
 Google+
 Linked in

Monday, November 16, 2015
By: Business Standard









Army chief Gen Dalbir Singh will embark on a four-day goodwill visit to Japan from tomorrow as part of the ongoing high-level exchanges between the two countries. 

During his visit, the Army chief is scheduled to interact with senior officials of Japanese Self Defence Forces and Ministry of Defence to discuss a wide range of issues to enhance military cooperation. 

"He will also visit training establishments and Formation Headquarters. The visit will further cement the longstanding ties between India and Japan, which are based on a shared commitment towards world peace and regional security," an official statement said. 

India's relations with Japan have undergone a significant transformation since the establishment of the India-Japan Global partnership for the 21st Century in August, 2000 and the enhancement of its status to a 'Special Strategic and Global Partnership' during Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to Japan in September last year. 

The Defence Cooperation between the two countries has been characterised by cooperation in the field of humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, exchange of training courses, exchanges at the functional level and cooperation in United Nations peace keeping operations.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh meeting the Chief of Staff, Ground Self Defence Force, Japan, Gen. Kiyofumi Iwata, in Tokyo, Japan on November 17, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

@Abingdonboy 
Jungle survival training during exercise Indra (with Russians). 
Russians look funny with mobile cameras. Lol


----------



## Hindustani78

Chief of Army Staff Dalbir Singh Suhag interacting with the students at the Japanese Ground Self Defence Forces Fuji School (Combined Training) in Shizuoka.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK




----------



## Abingdonboy

@Aminroop @Koovie @MilSpec @anant_s @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> @Aminroop @Koovie @MilSpec @anant_s @PARIKRAMA




Nice  Has been some time since your last vid


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> @Aminroop @Koovie @MilSpec @anant_s @PARIKRAMA


It starts with my friend's video clips. 

Loved the lyrics of the Hindi song. Very patriotic!!
And ofcourse everything else about the video- the men and their machines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aminroop said:


> It starts with my friend's video clips.
> 
> Loved the lyrics of the Hindi song. Very patriotic!!
> And ofcourse everything else about the video- the men and their machines.


Yup, maybe you could show it to him? 


Thanks for your comment @Aminroop, I always appreciate your input 



Koovie said:


> Nice  Has been some time since your last vid


I know bro, I've become very lazy....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks for your comment @Aminroop, I always appreciate your input


Long time I visited your blog ....and even longer since I visited my own blog. Lolzzz
Have you uploaded this video on your blog?



Abingdonboy said:


> show it to him?


He hardly opens his FB and whatsapp.
I will forward it to his sister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aminroop said:


> Have you uploaded this video on your blog?


I have now 



Aminroop said:


> Long time I visited your blog ....and even longer since I visited my own blog. Lolzzz


Same for me, I have a long queue and leave it at that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> I have now


You sure are lazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aminroop said:


> He hardly opens his FB and whatsapp.
> I will forward it to his sister.


Awesome, much appreicated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Same for me, I have a long queue and leave it at that


Oh come on!
It's such a gr8 blog. Do work on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aminroop said:


> You sure are lazy.


It slipped my mind, thanks for reminding me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Awesome, much appreicated


I already did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aminroop said:


> Oh come on!
> It's such a gr8 blog. Do work on it.


Thank you very much, I do work on it I just don't have a huge amount of new content on a regular basis so have to repost a lot of old stuff to keep it active.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> @Aminroop @Koovie @MilSpec @anant_s @PARIKRAMA



lovely video
PS: as always

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

@Abingdonboy 
Somewhere near the border.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aminroop said:


> @Abingdonboy
> Somewhere near the border.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 276528
> 
> 
> View attachment 276527
> 
> 
> View attachment 276529


The last one always makes me smile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular

"The Army has done away with recruitment rallies and begun recruiting internet literate soldiers through an onlineprocess. The new system came into force from November, said an Army circular.

Earlier, over 10,000 aspirants on an average would gather at recruitment rallies for 100 vacancies before the online system was put in place. Chaos at the rallies have led to several stam pedes as the Army was often unable to process so many applications at one go. The chaos forced the Army to do a rethink on the process.

Now, the Army would have a databank of candidates and would call them according to space and re sources available.

As many as 15,000 youth underwent physical tests as part of the new process in the third week of November. Many officers have called the move revolutionary".

Quality move

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Odysseus

Border Guarding troops of India and China jointly ushered New Year Day at Bumla in chilly weather conditions. 






A BPM conducted on 02 Jan 16 at the Chinese Temporary Meeting Point at Daulat Beg Oldie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Four soldiers killed in Ladakh avalanche - The Hindu

Updated: January 4, 2016 17:05 IST
Four army personnel were killed in Kashmir province's Ladakh region due to an avalanche that hit the region on Sunday afternoon.

Preliminary reports suggest that snow-bound Ladakh witnessed a major avalanche on Sunday and hit a patrolling party of 3 Ladakh Scouts at aournd 4:30 pm.

“Four jawans of 3 Ladakh Scouts were killed when their patrol party was hit by a snow avalanche at the Southern Glacier in Ladkah at 4:30 pm on Sunday,” Udhampur-based Defence Spokesman Col. S.D. Goswami said.

_PTI adds:_

Soon after the avalanche, a rescue operation was launched but the lives of four soldiers could not be saved.

The bodies of four soldiers were retrieved from the avalanche site and were sent for post-mortem at Hundar Hospital, Col. Goswami said.

The deceased have been identified as - Havaldar Tsewang Nurbu, Havaldar Dorjay Gyaltsan, Rifleman Mohammad Yousuf and Rifleman Jigmaid Chosdup.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-January, 2016 17:02 IST
*Lieutenant General Suresh Sharma takes over as Director General Border Roads (DGBR) Lieutenant General Suresh Sharma has taken over as the 24th Director General Border Roads (DGBR) here today. *

Lt Gen Suresh Sharma was commissioned into Corps of Engineers from Indian Military Academy, Dehradun and has attended all prestigious courses of the Indian Army including Staff Course at Defence Service Staff College, Wellington, Higher Defence Management Course at College of Defence Management, Secunderabad and the National Defence College, New Delhi. The General Officer has held various staff, instructional and command appointments. Some of his important assignments include Command of an Engineer Regiment during ‘OP PARAKRAM’, Staff Officer of an Infantry Brigade on the Line of Control, Colonel Administration of an Infantry Division and Brigadier Administration of a Strike Corps. 

He has been Chief Operations Officer and advisor to United Nations Mission in Bosnia & Herzegovina. The General Officer has also tenated the prestigious appointment of Chief Engineer (Indian Navy and Coast Guards), Mumbai and later commanded Bengal Engineer Group & Centre, a premier training institution of the Indian Army. The General Officer was Command Chief Engineer South Western Command and has been elected as Colonel Commandant “The Bengal Sappers and Military Survey” from 01 August 2015. The General Officer is a qualified mountaineer and has participated in an international Mountaineering Expedition. Before taking over as Director General Border Roads, he was holding the appointment of Director General Combat Engineers at Army HQ.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari unfurling the NCC Flag at the inauguration of the NCC Republic Day Camp 2016, in New Delhi on January 06, 2016. The Director General, NCC, Lt. Gen. Aniruddha Chakravarty is also seen.





The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari inspecting the guard of honour at the inauguration of the NCC Republic Day Camp 2016, in New Delhi on January 06, 2016. The Director General, NCC, Lt. Gen. Aniruddha Chakravarty is also seen.
















The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari in a group photograph with the youths and children from Jammu and Kashmir, in New Delhi on January 06, 2016.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Is this a picture of IA during Yudha Abhyansh??


----------



## SRP

Coming soon: ‘Make in India’ special clothing for soldiers at the world’s highest battlefield in Siachen | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

http://www.firstpost.com/india/why-...ay-2608022.html?utm_source=FP_CAT_LATEST_NEWS


----------



## PARIKRAMA

DelhiPolice floats tender for #bulletproof vests; 1,000 jackets to be bought in 1st phase 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694837230020395008





Similar should be in all armed forces at bare minimum level i guess.


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W@rwolf

mkb95 said:


> View attachment 291656



That's the FLIR pod, part of the Helicopter multi-mission optronic stabilized payload (HMOSP) upgrade package form IAI Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95




----------



## Ankit Kumar

@PARIKRAMA 
I request you some clarity about the mini UAV which army wants to procure. USA was offering Raven which had a TV/Thermal imager, hand launched, with an endurance of 1.5 Hours, but Army rejected it because of its lower service ceiling( 150 meters ), which was necessary for relaying good quality of picture/data. 

1. What are the exact requirements of Army in this field? 
2. What are the possible candidates ( foreign ones)? 
3. I read somewhere that some of our private companies were offering something similar, but it could carry only a colour camera or a Thermal imager at once. Are these Thermal imagers or Colour cameras at par , with the one used aboard the Raven, which can do surveillance above 1000meters? 

4. What is the status of Imperial Eagle program? 

A thanks in advance.


----------



## Odysseus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696257852625723392

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

hi brothers, i have found this picture in internet and i guessed it should be an indian tank. i am interested in knowing what is the story? who are they and is it a drill?
Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Uhuhu said:


> hi brothers, i have found this picture in internet and i guessed it should be an indian tank. i am interested in knowing what is the story? who are they and is it a drill?
> Thanks in advance



Exercise “Sudarshan Shakti”

You can see the previous Indian president and army chief on top.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## surya kiran

Uhuhu said:


> hi brothers, i have found this picture in internet and i guessed it should be an indian tank. i am interested in knowing what is the story? who are they and is it a drill?
> Thanks in advance



The tank is a T-90. The exercise is from 2011. It was carried out to validate quick striking tactics and to enable co-ordination between the IAF and IA. It was called Sudarshan Shakti, as mentioned by
@Water Car Engineer , because the Corps used in the exercise was the Bhopal based XXI Corps, also known as the Sudarshan Chakra Corps. This is an offensive strike formation of the Indian Army. 

This exercise was one of the largest conducted by Indian forces in the recent past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

@Abingdonboy @Levina @PARIKRAMA @GURU DUTT @SrNair

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

anant_s said:


> View attachment 293732
> 
> 
> View attachment 293734
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Levina @PARIKRAMA @GURU DUTT @SrNair


IMMORTALS!!! 



I didnot receive the notification....once again. @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

As soldiers fought terrorists, mosques nearby hailed mujahid - Times of India

@Abingdonboy @Pumba @anant_s 
This is unfortunate. 
This must have been so demoralising for our soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Levina said:


> As soldiers fought terrorists, mosques nearby hailed mujahid - Times of India
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Pumba @anant_s
> This is unfortunate.
> This must have been so demoralising for our soldiers.


that disturbs doesn't it?
places of worship used to extend petty politics ambition just doesn't look right, irrespective of whether it happens at a temple or mosque. ultimately this becomes breeding ground for religious fanaticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

anant_s said:


> that disturbs doesn't it?
> places of worship used to extend petty politics ambition just doesn't look right, irrespective of whether it happens at a temple or mosque. ultimately this becomes breeding ground for religious fanaticism.


Yes it is disturbing. 
I discussed it with a friend who was posted in J&K. He asked me to get used to such news, because during many of the operations locals help the terrorists. He said men, women and at times even the kids have their role to play in misleading the soldiers. But the good news is, only in a part of Kashmir they face such issues.
Kashmir issue can not be solved without using an iron fist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba

Levina said:


> As soldiers fought terrorists, mosques nearby hailed mujahid - Times of India
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Pumba @anant_s
> This is unfortunate.
> This must have been so demoralising for our soldiers.



Honestly, it hardly matters there in Kashmir now.
This is nothing new. Only difference is the media presence. Earlier these things were confined within the valley.


anant_s said:


> that disturbs doesn't it?
> places of worship used to extend petty politics ambition just doesn't look right, irrespective of whether it happens at a temple or mosque. ultimately this becomes breeding ground for religious fanaticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Levina said:


> Kashmir issue can not be solved without using an iron fist


Iron fist means to kill all the women and children who helped freedom fighters ? waoo nice...
Kashmiri people are struggling long before partition against hostile regimes, don't you think they also deserved to live independent or by choice...because of a Hindu Raja their fate changed..who is he to decide on behalf of millions of peoples who wants to join Pakistan...Now people here want to kill each and every poor soul who want azaadi...which they are struggling from decades...



Pumba said:


> Earlier these things were confined within the valley.


And yes thats is why Indian army managed to kill 90000 innocent Kashmiris and continuous killing.


----------



## Levina

MaarKhoor said:


> Iron fist means to kill all the women and children who helped freedom fighters ? waoo nice...
> Kashmiri people are struggling long before partition against hostile regimes, don't you think they also deserved to live independent or by choice...because of a Hindu Raja their fate changed..who is he to decide on behalf of millions of peoples who wants to join Pakistan...Now people here want to kill each and every poor soul who want azaadi...which they are struggling from decades...
> 
> 
> And yes thats is why Indian army managed to kill 90000 innocent Kashmiris and continuous killing.


@Pumba dont take the bait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> As soldiers fought terrorists, mosques nearby hailed mujahid - Times of India
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Pumba @anant_s
> This is unfortunate.
> This must have been so demoralising for our soldiers.


It's a case of dog bites man/man bites dog.

Such peices of information will always go more reported simply because they are sensational and out of the ordinary, meanwhile the vast majority's views go under reported and actions speak louder than words:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

By:www.providencejournal.com
*US, India militaries to improve disaster coordination*


> NEW DELHI (AP) " The U.S and India have reached a preliminary agreement that will make it easier for the two countries' militaries to work together in disasters or other emergencies, Defense Secretary Ash Carter said Tuesday.
> 
> By Lolita C. Baldor, The Associated Press
> 
> Posted Apr 12, 2016 at 4:53 AM
> Updated at 8:34 AM
> 
> NEW DELHI (AP) " The U.S and India have reached a preliminary agreement that will make it easier for the two countries' militaries to work together in disasters or other emergencies, Defense Secretary Ash Carter said Tuesday.
> 
> During a joint news conference with Indian Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar, Carter said the two countries have "agreed in principle" on the logistical agreement, and it could be finalized in weeks.
> 
> And he said the two countries expect to soon reach a second pact to improve the sharing of information on commercial shipping, in a move to beef up security on the seas.
> 
> U.S. defense officials said the first agreement will help the two militaries coordinate better, including in exercises, and also allow the U.S. to more easily sell fuel or provide spare parts to the Indians.
> 
> Carter said that while sharing logistical assets may seem like it should be automatic, it isn't.
> 
> Although some of that can be done now, through what officials called "workarounds," the agreement will help expedite such transactions.
> 
> While officials touted the signing as an important step, there was less progress on other programs the U.S. would like to partner with India on.
> 
> Those would include cooperation on the development of jet engines and aircraft carrier technologies.
> 
> Carter on Monday noted that India wants to move to a flat-deck design of its aircraft carriers, he said the U.S. is "more than willing" to share its catapult technology used to launch fighter jets off carriers.
> 
> Defense officials said that if India begins using the catapult technology, then there could be opportunities for India to buy U.S.-made FA-18 fighter jets or other aircraft that use that launching system.
> 
> Last June, during a visit to India, Carter and Parrikar signed a defense agreement, as part of a broader U.S. effort to improve what has been a rocky relationship between the two countries.
> 
> And he announced two $1 million joint research ventures. While small, defense officials say the two-year projects will set the groundwork for future collaboration.
> 
> At the time, Carter acknowledged the difficulties on both sides in breaking through the red tape to achieve more development cooperation, but said things are moving forward.
> 
> U.S. leaders have long hoped to partner more with India as it modernizes its military, but Indian leaders have been more interested in co-development opportunities than in simply buying American-made weapons.
> 
> India has also been courting a strong business relationship with China. Beijing sees India as a market for its increasingly high-tech goods, from high-speed trains to nuclear power plants, while India wants to attract Chinese investment in manufacturing and infrastructure..............See more


----------



## brahmastra

Girl denies any molestation.
*'छेड़छाड़' पर कश्मीर में बवाल, लगा कर्फ्यू, पर सेना के बचाव में पीड़ित लड़की*
'छेड़छाड़' पर कश्मीर में बवाल, लगा कर्फ्यू, पर सेना के बचाव में पीड़ित लड़की– IBN Khabar


----------



## Levina

@Abingdonboy @ranjeet @anant_s @nair @SrNair @SarthakGanguly
Hard to believe that the army bunkers in Handwara were removed while BJP was in power. The pusllianimous attitude of Modi's govt is appalling.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722452486531862528

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @anant_s @nair @SrNair @SarthakGanguly
> Hard to believe that the army bunkers in Handwara were removed while BJP was in power. The pusllianimous attitude of Modi's govt is appalling.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722452486531862528
> View attachment 301252
> 
> 
> View attachment 301253
> 
> 
> View attachment 301254


Politics.

BJP has compromised on several issues just to gain a foothold in the state politics of J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

Levina said:


> @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @anant_s @nair @SrNair @SarthakGanguly
> Hard to believe that the army bunkers in Handwara were removed while BJP was in power. The pusllianimous attitude of Modi's govt is appalling.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722452486531862528
> View attachment 301252
> 
> 
> View attachment 301253
> 
> 
> View attachment 301254



Pathetic politics .
Donot trust a politician.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Levina said:


> @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @anant_s @nair @SrNair @SarthakGanguly
> Hard to believe that the army bunkers in Handwara were removed while BJP was in power. The pusllianimous attitude of Modi's govt is appalling.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722452486531862528
> View attachment 301252
> 
> 
> View attachment 301253
> 
> 
> View attachment 301254


seriously!
Is this some sort of PDP appeasement step?
If so, really regrettable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Politics.
> 
> BJP has compromised on several issues just to gain a foothold in the state politics of J&K.





SrNair said:


> Pathetic politics .
> Donot trust a politician.


This is atrocious!!!
Why should army bear the brunt??? 
Shocked!!!
What next? Kargil?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @anant_s @nair @SrNair @SarthakGanguly
> Hard to believe that the army bunkers in Handwara were removed while BJP was in power. The pusllianimous attitude of Modi's govt is appalling.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722452486531862528
> View attachment 301252
> 
> 
> View attachment 301253
> 
> 
> View attachment 301254


Still think there is a plan @Levina ?



ranjeet said:


> Politics.
> 
> BJP has compromised on several issues just to gain a foothold in the state politics of J&K.


Yes it's poltics but it is politics for the benefit of the BJP- these clowns simply see politics as a game, they don't care about the implications they are simply after power for the sake of power. The real losers are the people of India-again.



Levina said:


> This is atrocious!!!
> Why should army bear the brunt???
> Shocked!!!
> What next? Kargil?


The military (all security forces really) is the easiest target there is- they have no poltical base, no supporters who will create outrage if they are detrimentaly affected. When a soldier is killed in JK or a CRPF policeman in Chhattisgarh there may be some facebook posts or 10 seconds on the news but then it is over. You won't see Indians in the streets demanding answers, you won't see a debate in parliament, you won't see bleeding hearts in JNU batting an eyelid. For how long has the MiG-21 been in service killing the very brightest India has to offer? When you have this kind of apathy within a society you get softer and softer, more fool to those who forget exactly who are keeping the barbarians at bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> there is a plan @Levina


I feel cheated.
All this while I believed that there was a higher purpose to the (impetuous) actions of our govt. It's so hard to believe that despite having the best in business, they have failed miserably.
Modi, we deserved better than this.

Hard to believe that the central govt and J&K govt are partners in crime, not that I expected anything better from the separatists supporting Muftis and opportunists- Abdullahs.
I am not sure as to what was the motivation behind such an action, but if BJP believes this will fetch them another term in the center then it's high time somebody reminded them that "quality is always preferred over quantity".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> I feel cheated.
> All this while I believed that there was a higher purpose to the (impetuous) actions of our govt. It's so hard to believe that despite having the best in business, they have failed miserably..


This is the realisation I came to 1-2 months ago, I guess we were to willing to provide them "slack" or blindly trust in them in the absence of any evidence to support our hopes. 

I don't know why we expected any differently now- these are politcians afterall.


That said, these sell outs are still the very best India has, how sad is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes it's poltics but it is politics for the benefit of the BJP- these clowns simply see politics as a game, they don't care about the implications they are simply after power for the sake of power. The real losers are the people of India-again.



It's ugly and to be honest I am not happy with this government two bits and I am not even talking about the developments in the state of j&k. Modi just played the TINA card.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> It's ugly and to be honest I am not happy with this government two bits and I am not even talking about the developments in the state of j&k. Modi just played the TINA card.


TINA card?


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> TINA card?


There Is No Alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> There Is No Alternative.


How did that go in Bihar........


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> How did that go in Bihar........


There was an alternative there ... Nitish Kumar, same with Kejriwal in Delhi. No wonder why they went with a CM candidate in Assam. 

BJP milked the anti congress sentiments to the max before some serious alternative came forward. Caste arthritic played it's part in Bihar but there is no serious actual work being done on punishing the political culprits. If you remember I tagged you after Modi's speech at wembley about punishing 1984 accused, i thought there would be some serious developments on that issue but alas he is keeping that issue to play politics around the election time in Punjab. 

No doubt some of his ministers are doing a great job but the way he is playing goody two shoes with oppositions doesn't cut ice with me. Heck new developments in Samjhauta express case and Ishrat Jahan case cast doubts over the whole plot to defame the Hindus over SAFFRON TERROR yet this selfie obsessed wanker is too busy to come out with a statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> No doubt some of his ministers are doing a great job but the way he is playing goody two shoes with oppositions doesn't cut ice with me


Hey, if that was bringing tangible benefits then great work Modi but, just like with the a$$-licking with the US, it is all a show and India is getting nothing out of it. Actually it's worse than that- with the US the bowing to their will has seen India sink to new lows (Pathankot JIT debacle) and despite the oppostion coodling where is GST? Not even the most BASIC promises are being kept.

And once again, the most distrubing part is this PM is the very best candidate around or even on the horizon.

+ The less said about 1984 justice (or lack thereof) the better as far as I'm concerned, the entire matter and the polticisation of it ever since makes my stomach churn, I cannot even imagine what those poor victims must feel like but hey, they don't represent a signifcant votebank so f*ck them right? They are irrelevent to the powers that be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> Hey, if that was bringing tangible benefits then great work Modi but, just like with the a$$-licking with the US, it is all a show and India is getting nothing out of it. Actually it's worse than that- with the US the bowing to their will has seen India sink to new lows (Pathankot JIT debacle) and despite the oppostion coodling where is GST? Not even the most BASIC promises are being kept.
> 
> And once again, the most distrubing part is this PM is the very best candidate around or even on the horizon.
> 
> + The less said about 1984 justice (or lack thereof) the better as far as I'm concerned, the entire matter and the polticisation of it ever since makes my stomach churn, I cannot even imagine what those poor victims must feel like but hey, they don't represent a signifcant votebank so f*ck them right? They are irrelevent to the powers that be.


Tangible benefits? Huh what's that?
Political Hindu right loves to get b1tch slapped every day and present it's other cheek for a similar treatment. It's TINA that's working for him nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> Tangible benefits? Huh what's that?
> Political Hindu right loves to get b1tch slapped every day and present it's other cheek for a similar treatment. It's TINA that's working for him nothing else.





spartan117 said:


> As far as disappointment are concerned we are democracy and decision making is a slow process as we have to take need of thousands of people .
> But just consider a small fact Did in previous gov. was anyone thinking of such changes to occur . Yes the situation is intense but not that pessimistic .
> Keeep hope


Hope is all well and good but at some point it is only fair to expect such hope to translate into meaningful benefits- hope for the sake of hope is absurd.





spartan117 said:


> And why do you term as as____ing ??


Where the shoe fits....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

spartan117 said:


> But you cant go blaming for GST to the government. They are actually trying. Its the Congress that has created the blocked especially in Rajya Sabha where they have a majority.


Oh come on, the Congress are playing the same game the BJP had done in opposition, if this govt fails to get GST through for whatever reason it is THEIR fault, blaming others for their own inability to deliver on their promises is for losers. This is the first govt with an outright majority in decades and what are they doing with it? Squandering it. Making stupid statements, getting tangled in non-issues about a certain meat's consumption and bowing before the US. 

Excuse me for having higher expectations for this govt, as it stands they are the UPA 3 and have sunk to new lows.


----------



## Jai Bharat

ranjeet said:


> Tangible benefits? Huh what's that?
> Political Hindu right loves to get b1tch slapped every day and present it's other cheek for a similar treatment. It's TINA that's working for him nothing else.



Give me an example of a Democracy that isn't a TINA.

TINA itself is the very definition of a Democracy. Only a fool would think otherwise, people can only ever choose the best option with what they are given, this is reality not a fantasy land. US is going through this right now with the options being Hilary or Trump. Feel free to waste your vote in 2019 if you think UPA-3 will be any different than UPA-1 or UPA-2. I'll take my chances with an objectively less corrupt government.



Abingdonboy said:


> Oh come on, the Congress are playing the same game the BJP had done in opposition, if this govt fails to get GST through for whatever reason it is THEIR fault, blaming others for their own inability to deliver on their promises is for losers. *This is the first govt with an outright majority in decades* and what are they doing with it? Squandering it. Making stupid statements, getting tangled in non-issues about a certain meat's consumption and bowing before the US.
> 
> Excuse me for having higher expectations for this govt, as it stands they are the UPA 3 and have sunk to new lows.



Incorrect. If they had a majority in RS, then GST would already be passed. Your real complaint is that BJP is limited by democratic institutions, yet you would probably throw a tantrum if they overstepped their constitutional limits. Your real criticism is over superficial differences not backed in reality, like someone who has watched too much presstitute garbage by Leftists and Communists or who is one themselves.

I for one welcome what BJP has done. *Road construction up* (by several factors), *electrification up* (by several factors), *Coal imports down and on-track to being eliminated*, *inflation is down*,* corruption down*, military contracts finally in sight/signed (Rafale, FICV, MR-SAM, M777, K-9 Thunder, Dhanush, etc.), *fastest growing major economy* in the World (First time in Indian History!), *highest amount of FDI *in the World (First time in Indian history!), leverage of allies like Japan for *bullet train construction *(starting 2017) with favorable loans, indigenous *procurement going forward with Tejas* (Never saw any movement under UPA, even the name 'Tejas' occurred only during Vajaypee era), *Railway overhaul* (Have to see how that pans out), *water infrastructure push* (Have to see how that pans out), Air India getting close to achieving first profitability in 10 (?) years (Still holding my breath that they finally privatize). Other campaigns have had varying degrees of effectiveness depending on where you live/local government, but I can't fault BJP for at least trying as we never saw any 'Swaach Bharat' or 'Digital India' attempts under UPA.

Unachieved Currently: Arjun Mk2 procurement, P75I, Second fighter line, new Rifles + new Bulletproof Jackets (embarrassing to think UPA barely saw progress even here for 10 years), NSG, MTCR, Wassner Agreement, Australian Agreement, GST, Land Bill, Retail FDI (Might not be good for the country to have all retail run by Walmart and 7/11, though), Sealing Borders (Lot of talk here for Western Border, we will see. *Bangladesh border* had some progress with border finally being *defined after 40 years!*), UNSC, Iran Gas Pipeline+Chabhar (lot of talk here as well, we will see) and favorable Balance of Trade (Biggest disappointment so far).

If all these can be achieved over the next 3 years (Bar UNSC), I do not see any other valid criticism one could have over this government, except fake cries about 'saffronization' (Even though Ram temple isn't happening) or manufactured controversies. *These past two years have undoubtedly seen more progress than the past 10*, just see how many thousands of Crores are/will be saved by reduction in Coal imports. One barely even finds any mention of this in the media, despite being one of the most significant things to happen to this country in the past 15 years. Worth much more than several Rafale deals.

Plus the only real engagement with the US so far has been a 'memorandum of understanding' (read: worthless) we have agreed 'in principle' (will it even be signed?) about a 'India-specific', modified (so not even the real agreement?) LSA. US MoD Carter's constants visits and non-committal attitude about Indian issues is evidence of how obviously frustrated they are about India *not *bowing before them, otherwise they would happily give proper lip service on certain issues like some here are begging for. Otherwise India would be patrolling SCS and have signed a number of agreements already, along with F-18s over Rafale. India has chosen France as their Strategic Partner (see: @PARIKRAMA posts on Rafale news thread), not USA, a slap in the face considering how hard they have been pushing for a tangible alliance these past few years. In fact, if Snecma engines/JV somehow get chosen for AMCA and Mk2 Tejas (unlikely) and then EMALS is dropped for IAC-2, then US becomes a distant 4th (5th? If Ukraine JVs on engines or planes come to fruition) tier military partner after Russia, France, and Israel. A non-strategic partner. This distance is something I sincerely doubt Congress under Italian Mafia dynasty would have done, they would have just sold India to the highest bidder of Uncle Sam.

Oh, and don't you find it the least bit funny that the best relations we have EVER had with Gulf Countries (UAE should come to mind) and other Muslim countries, like Iran, has been under a HINDU NATIONALIST government instead of a Sickularist/Communist one .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> This is the realisation I came to 1-2 months ago, I guess we were to willing to provide them "slack" or blindly trust in them in the absence of any evidence to support our hopes.
> 
> I don't know why we expected any differently now- these are politcians afterall.
> 
> 
> That said, these sell outs are still the very best India has, how sad is that?


Its frustrating.
Modi's govt is trying the same old hats on us as the UPA govt.I have no idea why the muftis and abdullahs are pampered by our central govt? Indian army and its soldiers are mere sacrificial lambs to our politicians.
As far as Pathankot JIT probe is considered, to me, Modi now symbolizes a paper tiger, who was misled by America into buying the theory that Pak doesnt back terrorist groups like JeM. Really? are we so naive?
All this mollycoddling for UNSC seat? ...which btw is a far fetched dream.
************


Abingdonboy said:


> TINA card?





ranjeet said:


> There Is No Alternative.


Amidst the serious discussions, TINA cracked me up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

spartan117 said:


> yeah on the soilder front like in J&K it is quite frustrating . But after all we are a democracy if someone take saction so called Secularists will blame


Democracy is our strength and not our weakness.
So far it has only been used as a tool to hinder the pace of progress in the country.
Indian army must be one of the few institutions in India which has so far remained neutral, and unbiased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Levina @ranjeet after reading through some of the threads in the "Pakistan sisat" section, I have to say whilst Modi is performaing well below where one would like, it could be a LOT worse. The things their poltical leaders are doing and getting away with are mind blowing and there's no way any Indian leader could shrug it off in the same way.Their entire poltical class seems to have flown out to London for recreational visits over the past month. Modi gets some heat for spending too much time out of India (last year anyway) on offical visits but their PM is casually walking around London picking up Rolexs and "hiding out" on the grounds of "medical checks". Can anyone fathom the idea that an Indian PM would go to a foreign land for medical checks? This alone is mental, India is no banana republic. 

That said, this is setting the bar pretty low- India needs to demand better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anazvara

Abingdonboy said:


> @Levina @ranjeet after reading through some of the threads in the "Pakistan sisat" section, I have to say whilst Modi is performaing well below where one would like, it could be a LOT worse. The things their poltical leaders are doing and getting away with are mind blowing and there's no way any Indian leader could shrug it off in the same way.Their entire poltical class seems to have flown out to London for recreational visits over the past month. Modi gets some heat for spending too much time out of India (last year anyway) on offical visits but their PM is casually walking around London picking up Rolexs and "hiding out" on the grounds of "medical checks". Can anyone fathom the idea that an Indian PM would go to a foreign land for medical checks? This alone is mental, India is no banana republic.
> 
> That said, this is setting the bar pretty low- India needs to demand better.



The bar should be the day when pakistani leaders all fly to India for "medical checkup" and to spend time. Now that is a worthy goal.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Anazvara said:


> The bar should be the day when pakistani leaders all fly to India for "medical checkup" and to spend time. Now that is a worthy goal.


That wasn't really what I was trying to say mate.


----------



## Anazvara

Abingdonboy said:


> That wasn't really what I was trying to say mate.



No, its what I am saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

spartan117 said:


> Bro can you pls quote your sources for such accusation.As far as i hope they are debase. Indian PM does visit a lot of countries but for forming a new pact for betterment of our country. He now sleeps in Air India One. In his previous trip . He visted 3 countries in 5 days . Works 16 hours.


That's what I said, I didn't make any accusations against Modi.


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> @Levina @ranjeet after reading through some of the threads in the "Pakistan sisat" section, I have to say whilst Modi is performaing well below where one would like, it could be a LOT worse. The things their poltical leaders are doing and getting away with are mind blowing and there's no way any Indian leader could shrug it off in the same way.Their entire poltical class seems to have flown out to London for recreational visits over the past month. Modi gets some heat for spending too much time out of India (last year anyway) on offical visits but their PM is casually walking around London picking up Rolexs and "hiding out" on the grounds of "medical checks". Can anyone fathom the idea that an Indian PM would go to a foreign land for medical checks? This alone is mental, India is no banana republic.
> 
> That said, this is setting the bar pretty low- India needs to demand better.


As Modi says "look east".
When I look east, I see a huge panda taking over our elephant. These are times when I curse India for being a democracy. 
Democracy, as we know it, is a tortoise. In a developing country like our's, democratic system is less efficient than an authoritarian system in initiating a major economic reform that could lead to high speed economic development. No wonder China is doing better than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> As Modi says "look east".
> When I look east, I see a huge panda taking over our elephant. These are times when I curse India for being a democracy.
> Democracy, as we know it, is a tortoise. In a developing country like our's, democratic system is less efficient than an authoritarian system in initiating a major economic reform that could lead to high speed economic development. No wonder China is doing better than us.


Swings and roundabouts really. China is China, India is India- would the authoritarian approach work with a country as diverse as India? 

The game is not lost, it has only just begun, let's judge India and China in 20-30 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The enlightened

Abingdonboy said:


> would the authoritarian approach work with a country as diverse as India


That's the beauty of 'authoritarian' approach. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Abingdonboy

The enlightened said:


> That's the beauty of 'authoritarian' approach. It doesn't matter.


It works until it doesn't. China has the advantadge of being largely homogeneous, in a nation like India authoritarian rule would be of limited utility. At least in India elections provide a stress releif for the rest of the system, without it there would be revolt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The enlightened

Abingdonboy said:


> It works until it doesn't. China has the advantadge of being largely homogeneous, in a nation like India authoritarian rule would be of limited utility. At least in India elections provide a stress releif for the rest of the system, without it there would be revolt.


There was a beginning of a revolt in China too. It never happened. 
The power of the people having guns far outweighs the power of people without.


----------



## Abingdonboy

The enlightened said:


> There was a beginning of a revolt in China too. It never happened.
> The power of the people having guns far outweighs the power of people without.


It's more complex than that but point taken but the future of China will be interesting to watch now that the once child policy is being relaxed and its economy is cooling down.

I still contend India and China are natrual partners and can do great things together.


----------



## The enlightened

Abingdonboy said:


> It's more complex than that but point taken but the future of China will be interesting to watch now that the once child policy is being relaxed and its economy is cooling down.
> 
> I still contend India and China are natrual partners and can do great things together.


What makes natural partners?

PS: One Child policy is already on its way. Its economy has enough momentum to push atleast 400 million people to American standard middle class. And it will continue to move in that direction until some bubble somewhere bursts.


----------



## Abingdonboy

The enlightened said:


> What makes natural partners?


Common interests- a multi-polar world, the need to bring vasts amount of people out of poverty etc

Common history- ancient civilisations.


----------



## ranjeet

A dozen "laser walls" have been made operational along the India-Pakistan international border in Punjab to plug the porous riverine and treacherous terrain and keep an effective vigil against intruders and terrorists exploiting the frontier areas to cross over.

While eight infra-red and laser beam intrusion detection systems are "up and working" along as many vulnerable and sensitive areas of the international border (IB) in Punjab, four more will be operationalised in the next few days, a senior official of the Border Security Force (BSF) said.

The "laser walls" or fence are being monitored by the BSF which guards the Indo-Pak border in Jammu and Kashmir, Punjab, Rajasthan and Gujarat.

The decision to install these laser walls was taken by the BSF two years ago keeping in mind the vulnerability of the border in these areas as barbed wire fencing could not be installed in many infiltration prone areas due to treacherous terrain or marshy riverine topography.

After the Pathankot terror attack, where it was suspected that terrorists crossed over from Pakistan by breaching the border from Bamiyal area in Punjab, Union home ministry and BSF sped up the deployment and activation of these walls along the long and winding border.

A total of 45 such laser walls will be installed in these areas along the international border in Punjab and Jammu, a blueprint prepared in this regard and accessed by PTI said.

According to the blueprint, the BSF along with a team of technical experts will be conducting a pilot project for deploying "technological solutions" for effective border guarding at two "sensitive" riverine stretches in Jammu sector which entails deployment of smart sensors to pick up suspected movements along the international border.

"The laser walls have started working and their functioning is being monitored. Preliminary results in detecting illegal movements are encouraging," the official said.

He said sensors were being monitored through a satellite-based signal command system and armed with night and fog operability tools.

Apart from these, four other pilot projects of similar kind in stretches of 30-40 kms of international border in Jammu and Gujarat and one in West Bengal along Indo-Bangla border have been approved by Home Ministry to secure Indian borders effectively.


"Work on them will begin by next month," he said.


After the Pathankot incident, BSF had deployed an additional battalion (about 1,000 men) in Punjab sector even as it has increased the number of its ambush operations and patrol in the area.


The BSF is also considering deploying at least four more battalions in Punjab and Jammu border areas as a second-tier of defence after withdrawing these units from the Line of Control

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...o-plug-gaps-in-vigil/articleshow/52012679.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

http://english.mathrubhumi.com/news...uh-ii-in-sync-with-iaf-english-news-1.1045119


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Numbers not to decrease , rather increase.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733470768479096832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

HOW MANY PEOPLE REMEMBER THE BATTLE IN ANOTHER COUNTRY THAT INDIA WON IN 1988?


Between 1987 and 1990, India did the unthinkable when it agreed to send its military abroad to participate in active operations, the likes of which had never been seen after Independence. This was the first time that India had operated beyond its territory without wearing the United Nations blue helmet and actively engaged an enemy that had not threatened India’s immediate security concerns. Both the operations were sanctioned under Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi, and while one ended in abject failure, the other was an astounding success.
The failure was Operation Pawan, India’s ill-advised three-year misadventure in Sri Lanka, which claimed the lives of over 1,400 Indian military personnel, and ended with the troops being brought back home in 1990, unclear about why they were sent in the first place. But the military intervention that succeeded was Operation Cactus, a short, sharp intervention in the Maldives that began on November 4, 1988 and ended in a matter of days.
The story of that operation has been often told and discussed in bits and parts, but has never been put together in a coherent narrative. Such a story is now available as Operation Cactus: Mission Impossible in the Maldives, a slim book launched on its app by the new publishing company Juggernaut.
Authored by Sushant Singh, a former military engineer, it is a tale that reminds us of a key era in India’s military history that ought to raise a lot of questions that are more than relevant even today. (Disclosure: I have known Sushant Singh for several years and have enjoyed many insightful discussions with him on strategic issues.)
Singh’s book is lean and tight, written as a racy thriller that is more Alistair Maclean than BH Liddell-Hart. Clearly, this is meant for an audience which wants to read a slim book that is fast and entertaining. This book is both, written in the form of reportage as Singh tracks down many key participants in that operation and weaves their narratives into his own.
The Crisis and the Response
On November 3, 1988, India received a distress call from the President of Maldives, Maumoon Abdul Gayoom, to the effect that his country was under siege. Sri Lankan mercenaries had attacked key installations in a bid to overthrow his government.
The Sri Lankan Tamils, owing allegiance to the People’s Liberation Organisation of Tamil Eelam, were led by Abdullah Luthufi and his associate Sikka Ahmed Ismail Manik, who had landed on the island nation from speedboats and quickly overcome the rudimentary defence forces present. President Gayoom had taken shelter in a safe house and sent out SOS messages to several countries, including Pakistan, Sri Lanka, the United Kingdom and the US.
But it was left to the Indians, led by a young and inexperienced Rajiv Gandhi, to react immediately and launch the most ambitious airborne operation since the 1971 war for Bangladesh.
Many of the military aspects of the operation are now part of oft-repeated accounts of how ill-prepared India really was. It did not even have a map of the Maldives, and it was left to Brigadier FC "Bull” Bulsara, commander of the 50th Independent Parachute Brigade, to source every scrap of intelligence he could get. Bulsara, who had commanded the elite 9 Para (Special Forces), was a battle-hardened veteran and didn’t care much for hierarchy when it came to plain speaking.
He sent his officers across Agra city to grab any maps or tourist brochures they could find, so that he could plan such an intricate operation. When the first Indian Air Force aircraft took off, they had these tourist maps to guide them across the tiny island nation.
Where Singh clearly succeeds is in bringing together the personal memories of some key participants. AK Banerjee, who was then the Indian High Commissioner to the Maldives, was in India when the coup attempt unfolded. His inputs would prove crucial to the success of the mission.
During an operational planning session, he was the first to notice that the military were looking at the wrong map and were all set to land at a disused airport, far from their intended target! His intervention ensured that the Indian forces eventually homed in on the correct airport in Male, the capital of the Maldives.
Other principal characters such as Ronen Sen, then serving in Gandhi’s Prime Minister's Office, Brigadier VP Malik (later army chief), and Group Captain Ashok Goel (later Air Marshal) acted as decisive players in a moment of crisis.
The Limitations of Narrative
A book that is mostly dependent on the narratives of individuals has its pitfalls. In this case, some crucial details slip through the cracks. While Singh writes that the plan to send in the newly created National Security Guard was “shot down” by the army, the facts appear to be otherwise.
The then Inspector General (Operations) in the NSG, Major General Naresh Kumar, objected to the proposal on very sound military grounds. He pointed out that the NSG was a hostage rescue force and many of them were not trained for parachute jumps. In case the Hulule airport needed to be taken by force, a parachute jump would have greater chances of success than the NSG. This is the reason that the Para Brigade was chosen for the task and not the NSG.
Another assertion in the book is that the preparedness of the Para Brigade was at “half-mast”. However, the After Action Report, a key document in every military formation records that the troops were ready to be deployed even before the Indian Air Force planes were. In fact, as per standard protocol, one battalion of the brigade is always on standby to be deployed in six hours and one of its companies to move out in just two hours.
The author also points out that India is still ill-prepared to undertake such missions today, but does not elaborate on it. This could have added much more heft to the book.
Eroded Capabilities
The 1980s were, in many ways, a traumatic period for the Indian armed forces. They were thrust into Operation Blue Star, which was an unmitigated disaster and also led to the worst mutinies in India’s post-independence history. The period also saw prolonged deployment in Sri Lanka, fighting an enemy that had been trained by India through the external intelligence agency Research and Analysis Wing.
India almost came close to war when the Indian army undertook Operation Brasstacks, an ambitious military exercise in the deserts of Rajasthan. The Pakistanis quickly mobilised their military, thinking that this was an impending invasion.
What remains largely unstated, but does come through in the book, is the speed and determination with which India reacted to an international crisis. While this is clearly beyond the scope of the book, it raises pertinent questions about the current status of India’s military. Despite being better trained and equipped today, chances are that the Indian military will be unable to react to an international exigency like it did in 1988.
That’s because the military has seen a steady erosion of its capabilities since then, marred by faulty planning and ill-advised decisions. It is interesting to note that even though Operation Cactus was led by an experienced Special Forces officer, there were no special operations that had been planned before the paratroopers landed.
This was also because the parachute battalions operate with a mass that the Special Forces lack. As a result, the parachute regiments have always been considered the “rapid reaction force” that can immediately respond to what the military calls “Out of Area” contingencies.
Unfortunately, in the two decades since Operation Cactus, the Parachute battalions have been forcibly converted to Special Forces, which operate in small teams, paring down India’s capabilities for Out of Area contingencies, even as the nature of future threats is quickly evolving into battles far away from India’s shores.
_Operation Cactus: Mission Impossible in the Maldives, Sushant Singh, Juggernaut App._

_Saikat Datta is the author of India’s Special Forces and a Visiting Fellow with the Observer Research Foundation, Delhi. All views expressed in the article are personal_

http://www.indiandefensenews.in/2016/06/how-many-people-remember-battle-in.html


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*India developing indigenous second generation routers: Parrikar*

The Defence Ministry is working on developing indigenous second generation routers in order to secure the armed forces communication networks, Defence MinisterManohar Parrikar said on Saturday.

Speaking at the golden jubilee celebrations of the Goa Engineering College here, he also offered the Goa-based institution opportunities to collaborate with Defence Ministry research bodies.

"Router is important in telecommunications. For our telecommunication not to leak, the router has to be made by us, because one does not know what router has what trapdoor or backdoor," he said.

The Defence Minister also said that even the US had realized that the routers they used had bugs and trapdoors, which can potentially act as facilitators for leakage of information.

"So information has become an important tool. We cannot have routers basically, which are functioning abroad where there might be bugs to sabotage or to ensure leakage of vital information or data. We should have routers of our own creation, for at least important networking," he said.

Parrikar also said that an agreement had been signed with ANURAG (Advanced Numerical Research and Analysis Group) for development of a second generation router.

The Defence Minister also said that he had secured admissions at the Goa Engineering College, but opted for the Indian Institute of Technology Mumbai as he requested the institution to write to him if they wanted to collaborate on projects with the Defence Research and Development Organisation.

"Defence has wide scope. I am ready to offer a positive collaboration with various Defence institutes.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...neration-routers-parrikar-116070900600_1.html

*MC fails in upkeep, army takes away ’71 war Patton tank from park in Gurdaspur *

The municipal council had decided to turn Nehru Park into a car parking over a year ago. The Patton tank had sunk into the ground and it was in a pathetic state. The municipal council withdrew the car parking move after opposition from various quarters.

Local MLA Gurbachan Singh Babbehali pushed for turning the park into a parking lot as it was close to the main markets of the town. Now, the park will be converted into a parking lot.

The Punjab government had decided to set up a ‘shaheedi samarak’ in memory of 1965 Indo-Pak war hero Abdul Hamid at his native village, Asal Uttar in Khemkaran. The authorities decided to take the said tank there.

PPCC general secretary Raman Bahl, who was president of Gurdaspur municipal council from 1992 to 97 and 2002 to 07, condemned the municipal council authorities for not taking proper care of the ‘victory trophy’.

When it was removed from Gurdaspur by the Indian Army on Wednesday, the tank was in a dilapidated condition. Most of its parts had been stolen and its tread (chain on wheels) came off.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...-s-memorial/story-vJWG12GOwwKGc3ssq1EsOI.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*INDIA PREPARES TO KICK-START DELAYED TACTICAL COMMS PROJECT*

NEW DELHI — India's ruling National Democratic Alliance government will award the first-ever "Make in India" category defense project for a tactical communication system (TCS) for the Army early next year, according to a senior Ministry of Defence (MoD) official, who spoke on condition of anonymity.
Under the program, two domestic development agency (DA) consortiums will be awarded contracts to build one TCS prototype each at a cost of $150 million in 18 months. The government will provide 80 percent of the funding for the prototype developments.
India has shortlisted state-owned Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL), and private-sector firm Larsen & Toubro is set to team with Tata Power SED and HCL Technologies to build a TCS prototype.
Interested in C2 & Communications? Check out C4ISRNET's dedicated page! 
Once the two prototypes are handed over to the Indian Army, they will undergo technical evaluation, be tested on the ground and then shortlisted for production, said a senior Army official who spoke on condition of anonymity.
The service plans to induct seven TCS systems for plains and desert areas at a cost of $4 billion in the next 10 years.
Each TCS prototype will include a transmission system; a field wireless system based on 4G Long Term Evaluation technology; routing and switching systems; multiple mobile-platform engineering systems; a network management system; and a security subsystem.
"The DAs will have to tie up with overseas defense companies to build Indian Army-specific 100 Mbps [megabits per second] transmission systems, in addition to other critical systems, and [the] rest of [the] systems they can build on their own," the senior Army official said.
The two DAs must be able to upgrade the fast-changing military communication technologies for the TCS, he added.
The Center for Artificial Intelligence and Robotics — part of the state-owned Defence Research and Development Organisation — is developing a homemade security solution.
However, private-sector DAs have asked the MoD not to grant special favors to state-owned BEL in developing a TCS prototype.
"MoD has waived off the import duty in the case of BEL, but we have been asked to pay import duty on the products that we import from overseas, and this is simply unfair," said a private sector DA executive, who spoke on condition of anonymity.
Additionally, the MoD wants to retain the intellectual property rights of the systems, but the private-sector DA is demanding that it should be vested.
An Army official noted that TCS will be a dedicated strategic project, and the service will eventually sanitize the technologies built into the prototype and the final system.
But there is confusion among the DAs regarding how the Army will sanitize each of the technologies, either homegrown or imported, that will be incorporated in the TCS prototypes.
"We fear that sanitization by [the] Army will lead to direct interference in the developed TCS prototype," the private-sector DA executive said.
DAs will also have to make undertakings from Overseas Equipment Manufacturers for unrestricted use of the imported technologies. Conceived in 2000, the TCS program was delayed by 15 years due to a lack of clarity on the project's procedures.
TCS will replace the Army's obsolete radio communication network, the Plan AREN system.
Once a plain and desert-friendly TCS is inducted, the Army will place an additional order of seven mountain-friendly TCS systems.

http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...tactical-communication-system-radio/87022002/


----------



## Perpendicular

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753550263097630720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Odysseus

Ex Megh Prahar to show capabilities of Mathura based Strike 1 to seamlessly cross rivers held on Yamuna River today. 













https://t.co/K9GqJ3tA6T

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Odysseus

155mm x 52 Cal Advance Artillery Gun #ATAGS developed by @DRDO_India test fired successfully #MakeInIndia








https://t.co/BGICXNixTR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

Odysseus said:


> 155mm x 52 Cal Advance Artillery Gun #ATAGS developed by @DRDO_India test fired successfully #MakeInIndia
> View attachment 317833
> View attachment 317835
> 
> 
> https://t.co/BGICXNixTR


So this will have the same power unit ie self propelled as the 45 Cal yes?


----------



## Local_Legend

*Gun Carriage Factory hands over three 'Dhanush' guns to army *


BHOPAL: Three indigenously-developed 155 mm 'Dhanush' artillery guns have been handed over to the Indian Army by the Jabalpur-based Gun Carriage Factory (GCF).

"Three 155 mm howitzers (Dhanush) have been handed over to the army recently for user's trial," GCF's Joint General Manager and PRO Sanjay Shrivastava said.

GCF is an ordnance factory, which received its first order of 500 transport carts in 1905.

"Another consignment of three guns is being readied and these howitzers too will be delivered to the army shortly," Shrivastava said.

The gun, a towed howitzer with a strike range of 38 km, has been developed by Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), Kolkata, after going through the design and voluminous documents running into over 12,000 pages which were delivered to India under the first phase of Transfer of Technology (ToT) as part of the Bofors gun deal in the late 80s, another official said.

The army had demanded the six howitzers following successful summer and winter trials of the artillery gun.

The trials saw some 2,000 rounds being successfully fired from the gun in different climatic conditions like in snowy, desert and hostile areas in the country, he said.

The army had been looking for a total of 114 Dhanush guns from GCF to augment its firepower, he further said.

According to the official, the army needs a huge number of howitzers of different types, and Indian firms, some with the help of foreign manufacturers, are in the race to fulfil the demand with the gun's variants.

Costing around Rs 14 crore a piece, Dhanush, (aka 'Desi Bofors') is comparable to most current generation weapon systems which are in use by different countries, he said.

Along with electronic gun-laying and sighting systems and other features, the indigenous gun has an enhanced 11-km range as against the 27-km range of the imported Bofors.

The Indian Army had stationed a special team of officers at the GCF to help monitor the progress, coordinate proof resources and provide guidance regarding the qualitative requirements vis-a-vis the gun system from the user's perspective, the official said.

"A team from the 506 Army Base Workshop, close to GCF, had constantly provided technical inputs which it acquired by repairing Bofors gun for over two decades," he said.

The Swedish Bofors company (now owned by Britain's BAE System) could not complete the ToT for the 155 mm howitzer with 39 calibre to India, as the deal got embroiled in a major political row over alleged kickbacks in 80s.

Subsequently, the OFB struggled for a long time to produce the howitzer indigenously despite the fact that it has manufactured and supplied several components or spare parts to keep the Bofors howitzers operational in India, especially during Kargil war.

The army had been desperately looking for 155 mm howitzers for more than a decade now. It had roped in an Israeli company Soltam to upgrade the imported, Russian-made 130 mm gun to 155 mm at GCF. But the project, after the upgraded gun's trial, ran into hot water, the official claimed.

Four years ago, the Defence Acquisition Council decided to look for artillery guns within the country and asked the OFB to start manufacturing howitzers.

Towards that end, former Defence Minister AK Antony flagged off a 155 mm gun manufacturing facility at GCF on September 22, 2012.

"The project has received support and active cooperation from other ordnance factories, PSUs such as SAIL, BEL, and many private sector companies. Their support has made the project a huge success," the official added.

The move had come after four international howitzer firms - Soltam, Denel, Singapore Technologies Kinetics and Rheinmetall - were blacklisted by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) over allegations of graft. 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...dhanush-guns-to-army/articleshow/53249747.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

The Indian Army Aviation Corps conducting operations during Kargil War.

The army Aviation Corps flew more than 2500 missions during the Kargil War , almost all missions flown at High Altitude areas. 240 troops and 200 tons of material were lifted by the helicopters to some old and majority of new locations.

All missions were flown close to and under enemy observation and at times under hostile, effective enemy fire . During the operations the aviators evacuated over 900 casualties from the battle front. The Cheetah helicopters lifted 734 casualties out of the battlefront alone out of the total of 900 casualties evacuated.





















https://www.facebook.com/TejasMrca/posts/1196512040412244

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Odysseus

Recoveries from terrorists killed attempting infiltration proof of Pakistan's complicity 





https://t.co/zNvP02WD2J

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753821623224893444Hope something similar is implemented here.


----------



## Local_Legend

*1 MILLION PARAMILITARY JAWANS TO GET BULLETPROOF HEADGEAR*



*NEW DELHI:* The 10-lakh strong paramilitary has a heavy burden of duties: defending the borders, ducking bullets from Maoists in steaming jungles or facing mobs of stone pelters like in Jammu and Kashmir. That requires a cool head and a light, tough helmet to protect it. Something more sophisticated than the 1.5-2 kg helmet or patka that these jawans are used to.
The paramilitary forces for the first time set are to be equipped with high-tech, bulletproof, combat helmets of the kind used by the US forces. Home minister Rajnath Singh has given approval to procure "light-weight bullet resistant helmets" which will not only protect against gun shots to the head, injuries from stone pelting and neck injuries, but will also increase the efficiency of the personnel. They are expected to ease the strain on jawans as these helmets can withstand 7.62 mm and 9 mm bullets, even when fired from a distance of just 20 meters. The shape of the helmet will allow troops to mount handsets of communication equipment like walkie-talkies, or night vision cameras, torches and other devices. For long, the jawans have been sent on combat duties without this basic safety requirement.
The 3.5 lakh strong Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) has just 2,000 bulletproof headgears. BSF, which has 2.5 lakh men, has been making do with 500 protective helmets for the ground troops while performing duties on the sensitive Indo-Pak and Indo-Bangladesh borders.
The government has admitted that there is a 98% shortage of bulletproof helmets in the paramilitary forces. Sources say Singh has discarded "financial" concerns voiced by bureaucrats. A senior government official told on condition of anonymity that "there would be huge financial burden on the exchequer in this purchase but home minister has made it clear that security of jawans comes first".

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...bulletproof-headgear/articleshow/53361678.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Local_Legend said:


> *1 MILLION PARAMILITARY JAWANS TO GET BULLETPROOF HEADGEAR*
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW DELHI:* The 10-lakh strong paramilitary has a heavy burden of duties: defending the borders, ducking bullets from Maoists in steaming jungles or facing mobs of stone pelters like in Jammu and Kashmir. That requires a cool head and a light, tough helmet to protect it. Something more sophisticated than the 1.5-2 kg helmet or patka that these jawans are used to.
> The paramilitary forces for the first time set are to be equipped with high-tech, bulletproof, combat helmets of the kind used by the US forces. Home minister Rajnath Singh has given approval to procure "light-weight bullet resistant helmets" which will not only protect against gun shots to the head, injuries from stone pelting and neck injuries, but will also increase the efficiency of the personnel. They are expected to ease the strain on jawans as these helmets can withstand 7.62 mm and 9 mm bullets, even when fired from a distance of just 20 meters. The shape of the helmet will allow troops to mount handsets of communication equipment like walkie-talkies, or night vision cameras, torches and other devices. For long, the jawans have been sent on combat duties without this basic safety requirement.
> The 3.5 lakh strong Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) has just 2,000 bulletproof headgears. BSF, which has 2.5 lakh men, has been making do with 500 protective helmets for the ground troops while performing duties on the sensitive Indo-Pak and Indo-Bangladesh borders.
> The government has admitted that there is a 98% shortage of bulletproof helmets in the paramilitary forces. Sources say Singh has discarded "financial" concerns voiced by bureaucrats. A senior government official told on condition of anonymity that "there would be huge financial burden on the exchequer in this purchase but home minister has made it clear that security of jawans comes first".
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...bulletproof-headgear/articleshow/53361678.cms


This really gets me angry! - "_*financial" concerns voiced by bureaucrats*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

GuardianRED said:


> This really gets me angry! - "_*financial" concerns voiced by bureaucrats*_




Last time , it was the Parliament attack which cleared the concerns of Babus and M.P.s . It literately made them p*** in their pants and dhothies . After that we saw some heavy modernization of gears at least for NSG SAG. 

For God sake , it should not happen again . but only these kind of incidents make them re think about the value of a life under fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

Any idea why are we not going for MRAP vehicles left in Afghanistan by US?


----------



## Perpendicular



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## GuardianRED

Is any seeing this??? Army Games

IA has sent Teams including Tank crews to complete !

http://eng.armygames2016.mil.ru/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

GuardianRED said:


> Is any seeing this??? Army Games
> 
> IA has sent Teams including Tank crews to complete !
> 
> http://eng.armygames2016.mil.ru/




https://defence.pk/threads/international-army-game-in-russia.442393/


----------



## GuardianRED

Local_Legend said:


> https://defence.pk/threads/international-army-game-in-russia.442393/


Have posted there too ... The production and camera work is just AWESOME!!!.... DD PLEASE learn from this!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

GuardianRED said:


> Have posted there too ... The production and camera work is just AWESOME!!!.... DD PLEASE learn from this!!!!!!




Ohho please .... R day is coming and I'm already having nightmares on that . All I'm looking forward to watch the documentary on para sf in Discovery channel. Hope , someone will upload it on YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Local_Legend said:


> Ohho please .... R day is coming and I'm already having nightmares on that . All I'm looking forward to watch the documentary on para sf in Discovery channel. Hope , someone will upload it on YouTube


LOL ... I got Dish!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

@Abingdonboy @MilSpec Please explain to me what excersice we are doing with Russians for 7 months ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

Star Wars said:


> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec Please explain to me what excersice we are doing with Russians for 7 months ?


no Idea bro. Might be misconstruing the translation. It happens a lot with Russian press releases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

must watch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


> Any idea why are we not going for MRAP vehicles left in Afghanistan by US?


1) The Indian Mil has little interest in used/second hand equipment.
2) Those MRAPs would have no support infrastructure in India and thus would be HIGHLY expensive to keep serviceable in India.
3) Those MRAPs are not designed with Indian user requirements in mind and thus would not fit into the Indian operational enviroment easily (narrow roads, RHD, extremes of climate etc).
4) There are ample Indian OEMs offering their own MPVs/MRAPs to the Indian forces made in India to Indian requirements.



Star Wars said:


> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec Please explain to me what excersice we are doing with Russians for 7 months ?


I wouldn't get too caught up in Russian news reports/"offical press releases".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

danish_vij said:


> must watch


This Isn't the Original Background music for this video! . Really like the original

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ignoring the M-16s/Minimi (training with Thai army), some new PPE elements of the IA can be seen:








































@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Water Car Engineer @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra

Abingdonboy said:


> Ignoring the M-16s/Minimi (training with Thai army), some new PPE elements of the IA can be seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Water Car Engineer @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA



Its show piece for exercise with foreign forces to save them self from embarrassment
Here they actually got

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Ignoring the M-16s/Minimi (training with Thai army), some new PPE elements of the IA can be seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Water Car Engineer @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA



Yeah in the exercises these days lots of new gear is seen i hope it reaches the average soldier soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

@Abingdonboy @Levina @MilSpec

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

Star Wars said:


> @Abingdonboy @Levina @MilSpec


Sheer intolerance...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Ghatak with MP9/Zeiss scope*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...liberations/articleshow/53762433.cms?from=mdr

@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

http://idrw.org/post-burhan-wanis-d...e-counter-terrorism-operations-south-kashmir/

Pest fumigation ..


----------



## Star Wars




----------



## RISING SUN

Military doing ops in J&K, encounter underway.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Women ITBP personnel somewhere in Ladakh at 14000ft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Terror attack in Punch. Army and other defense forces retaliating.

Gunbattle going on in Punch city.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Sad News

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774805918668165120
Kill these scum

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774814357976907776


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

Arjun and Bhisma in Thar desert. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1255743097822471

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Manindra said:


> Its show piece for exercise with foreign forces to save them self from embarrassment
> Here they actually got


Date of this video


----------



## Manindra

cerberus said:


> Date of this video


April 2016 Operation Shatrujeet


----------



## migflug

*Change in customs rules raises price of M-777 howitzers guns meant for China border by over 10%*
By Manu Pubby, ET Bureau | Sep 13, 2016, 02.26 AM IST
Post a Comment

*READ MORE ON » *Mahindra Defence | foreign military | Defence ministry | China | bureaucratic hurdle ..

NEW DELHI: A $700-million deal to procure light artillery guns for deployment on the China border has hit a bureaucratic hurdle at the last mile.* The price has gone up by over 10% after the government withdrew customs duty exemption for military imports. *

The deal for M-777 howitzers — being processed as a direct government to government purchase from the US — was negotiated and finalised before April, when import of arms and ammunition for use by the defence forces were eligible for customs duty exemption.

Accordingly, the defence ministry budgeted over $700 million to purchase 145 of the howitzers, with a clause that they would be integrated, assembled and tested domestically as part of the 'Make in India' initiative.

Now, *with the cost gone up by over 10% due to the change in rules, the defence ministry has to clear paperwork for an amended amount. Officials that ET spoke with said that it was just a matter of accounting *— the extra money would stay within government coffers, either as tax or as duty waived off.

*BAE Systems, which manufactures the gun and has a partnership with Mahindra Defence to assemble it in India, *said in a statement to ET: "This is a matter between the Governments of India and the United States to deliberate and comment.

BAE Systems stands by ready to support discussions to progress the Foreign Military Sale of M-777 Lightweight Howitzers to contract agreement and deliver the combat-proven 'Make in India' M-777 to the Indian Army at an advantageous price with early deliveries.

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## debspark90

*India-US Army Exercise YUDH ABHYAS 2016 commences today at Chaubatia, Uttarakhand. Images from the opening ceremony and first interactions between troops.

The US contingent is represented by a Company of 5th Infantry Battalion, 20 Infantry Regiment, 2 Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 7 Infantry Division, US Army while the Indian side was represented by an Infantry Battalion.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Armani

debspark90 said:


> *India-US Army Exercise YUDH ABHYAS 2016 commences today at Chaubatia, Uttarakhand. Images from the opening ceremony and first interactions between troops.
> 
> The US contingent is represented by a Company of 5th Infantry Battalion, 20 Infantry Regiment, 2 Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 7 Infantry Division, US Army while the Indian side was represented by an Infantry Battalion.*
> 
> View attachment 334576
> View attachment 334577
> View attachment 334578
> View attachment 334580
> View attachment 334582
> View attachment 334583
> View attachment 334584
> View attachment 334585



I got high hopes of seeing something new in YA-16. I think this is also the first instance of US army in this exercise using Multicam pattern? Seeing how the previous interactions with American personnel may have led to Indian forces getting interested in trying out ACP/MARPAT camos, let's hope the Multicam gives the Army some ideas too.

@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Armani said:


> I got high hopes of seeing something new in YA-16. I think this is also the first instance of US army in this exercise using Multicam pattern? Seeing how the previous interactions with American personnel may have led to Indian forces getting interested in trying out ACP/MARPAT camos, let's hope the Multicam gives the Army some ideas too.
> 
> @Abingdonboy


Agreed, I always look forward to this series as they often throw up some surprises. 


As for multicam, it is a good looking (and from what I have heard very well liked) uniform but I do t really have much of an issue with the standard IA DPM, what I'd wish they would adopt is a desert pattern as long as their standard woodland design, it is behind ludicrous to see soldiers running around in the deserts in their green camo. 

Just as an aside, the Garuds have already tested the Multicam pattern.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danish_vij

i want a similar video this year tooo just like 2012>>>>>>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## debspark90

danish_vij said:


> i want a similar video this year tooo just like 2012>>>>>>


Ya I agree that was the best Yudh Abhyas video presentation till date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@Abingdonboy @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri @ranjeet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777314000006635520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777313071576420352

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

RISING SUN said:


> Doesn't matter now, does it. There were more than 12000 soldiers sleeping in temporary shelter. But does Indian government has guts to do things straight on face. I say Pakistan has the guts to do n support things on face as they have repeatedly done it even if you check for last 15-20 years if not looking for last 70 years. India has been always weak and will remain weak in front of Pakistan. And believe me when I say they will keep getting away with out any reprisals, that has happened, that is happening and that will again happen in future. We all know defense forces will keep taking hits after hits and government & politicians will keep repeating same lines of RIP or medals or anything similar. But what forces don't know is that they will never ever get permission to go on offensive footing no matter how much their comrades die or many of us break our keyboards in frustration. That is the cruel truth and I have accepted it after Mumbai attacks. Indian government doesn't have the "Bal!s" to reply back straightforwardly
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/17-india...istance-fighters.449911/page-40#ixzz4KbhD2wSw




True. 
This could trigger a lot of things now, like override the INDUS treaty, covert op. But will our politicians show the courage to let our soldiers avenge it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Levina said:


> True.
> This could trigger a lot of things now, like override the INDUS treaty, covert op. But will our politicians show the courage to let our soldiers avenge it?




Indian Establishment

Day 1-5 =>Punishment to perpetrators.Revenge, etc.
Day 6-45=>We are taking necessary steps. 

Day 45- 365 => Protest in UN, cry to Russia, USA, and what not...

Day 366-700=> Dossiers , More Dossiers , yet more 

Day 701-1000=> NO cricket !

Day 1000+ => Aisa kuch hua tha kya ? 

Day 1500=> Another attack , more casualty , every thing repeats. 


Indian Public 

Day 1 => MC saale , inko ghar me ghus ke marenge....

Day 1, few hours later => Are suno, wo shukla ne new induction cooktop liya....


Day ## (Election Day ) => I will vote for XYZ. Free Electricity, free WIFI, Free .......


Day 1501=> MC , BC.......


I do not expect anything to change. We Indians donate our balls ,conscious and logic before coming to earth....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

India can't afford any invasion in P0K China will intervene. Best is to do covert operation make them affording terrorism hell. Everything else including distruption in IWT will lead India to lose diplomatic upper hand over Pakistan.


----------



## Levina

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> I do not expect anything to change. We Indians donate our balls ,conscious and logic before coming to earth


MARCOS op( after Kargil) and Myanmar op give me a confidence that something will be done about it, but we might not come to know of it for another 3-4years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Day 1, few hours later => Are suno, wo shukla ne new induction cooktop liya....


LOL. Only this time sukhla ji brought a new refrigerator with a built in water purifier.
And i am still using my decades old Kelvinator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxbat Alok

12 terrorist sent to hell by army 
1 jawan lost his life


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Foxbat Alok said:


> 12 terrorist sent to hell by army
> 1 jawan lost his life


More to come..


----------



## Foxbat Alok

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778219390114201601Read the 2nd line


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Foxbat Alok said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778219390114201601Read the 2nd line



Two infiltration bids today. One in Uri, another in Naugam. One encounter is going in Handwara. 

In the Uri attempt it self , there were ~15 militants trying to infiltrate since last midnight , today very early morning Pak rangers started giving them cover fire , our response meant 8~10 casualties on their side rest fled back.


----------



## ranjeet

@Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA 

which deal is this? and what's 'near future'? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780800406343458816

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

ranjeet said:


> @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA
> 
> which deal is this? and what's 'near future'?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780800406343458816


Either Ka226 or Mi17V5 more helos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujraparty

NEW DELHI: The cabinet committee on security (CCS) has cleared the acquisition of *two more regiments of the indigenous Pinaka *multiple-launch rocket systems (MLRS) for the Army, which will help the force boost its medium-range, high-volume firepower.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ry-on-several-fronts/articleshow/54573607.cms


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Indian Army in Global Hunt for Assault Rifles, Endangering Excalibur*
By: Vivek Raghuvanshi, October 6, 2016 (Photo Credit: Paula Bronstein/Getty Images)

NEW DELHI — India has begun a global hunt to buy 185,000 7.62x51mm-caliber assault rifles, with more than $1 billion set aside for acquisition project, putting into question the fate of the homegrown assault rifle Excalibur, which is still in development by the state-owned Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO). 

The fresh request for information (RFI) issued last week contains modified requirements and is expected to receive positive results, according to an official with the Ministry of Defence (MoD). The official said the formal tender will be issued in April 2017. 

"That project [Excalibur] does not have any future as Indian Army's requirement is of 7.62x51mm, whereas Excalibur is 7.62x45mm," a senior Indian Army official said. 

Rahul Bhonsle, a retired Indian Army brigadier and defense analyst, said: "DRDO projects will remain technology demonstrators given that they do not provide the confidence to the customer, the Indian Armed Forces, that these weapons systems are modern or state of the art." 

No DRDO official was available to comment on the fate of the Excalibur assault rifle. 

An earlier attempt to buy the assault rifles, through a global tender in 2011, failed as only Israel Weapon Industries (IWI) had been able to fulfil the requirements. 

Those involved in the 2011 trials were IWI, Colt of the United States, Beretta of Italy, and Ceska of the Czech Republic. 

Detailing the new requirements in contrast to the 2011 tender, the senior Army official said: "It is single caliber now and not multi-caliber. Secondly, earlier [it] was 7.62x39mm, now [it] is 7.62x51mm." 

The 2011 tender had sought a transfer of technology to the state-owned Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), which manages 41 state-owned defense factories. 

The fresh RFI is likely to attract the same companies from the 2011 trials, according to the MoD official. 

The RFI says the Army is seeking the specific caliber to replace the homegrown 5.56mm INSAS, an Indian small arms rifle. 

The broad parameters specify the lightweight rifle should have a minimum effective range of 500 meters with limited recoil. With multi-option telescopic sights, the rifle should also be capable of being fitted with 40mm under-barrel grenade launchers. 

The RFI also stipulates that the rifle should be compatible with visible laser-target pointers, holographic and other sights, and the rifle should be state of art in terms of design, metallurgy and performance parameters in such a way as to remain relevant for at least the next 25 years. 

"The RFI is watered down, yet it still remains complex. Why does the Army require an assault rifle with a telescopic sight? [It] is not clear. Does it want every soldier to have a sniper capability? These complex, qualitative requirements do not augur well for the future of this RFI ... unless at the [request for proposal] stage there is a change," Bhonsle said. 

"The range of 500 meters is highly optimistic," he added. 

Email: vraghuvanshi@defensenews.com 

http://www.defensenews.com/articles...hunt-for-assault-rifles-endangering-excalibur


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
08-October, 2016 23:06 IST
*President of India inaugurates Berhampore Military Station *


The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee inaugurated the Berhampore Military Station today (October 8, 2016) at Berhampore, West Bengal. 

Speaking on the occasion the President said that Berhampore Military Station has great importance because it is the only such station between Siliguri and Kolkata which is very near to Bangladesh border. He appreciated the sacrifices of the soldiers on the occasion and said that our soldiers have shown exemplary courage in every battle field. He saluted the brave hearts whose sacrifices are unparalleled. 

The foundation stone of the Berhampore Military Station was laid by Shri Pranab Mukherjee two years back in February, 2014. 

Shri Adhir Ranjan Chowdhury and Shri Abhijit Mukherjee, Members of Parliament, Shri Zakir Hussain, Labour Minister, West Bengal, and Lt. Gen. Praveen Bakshi, GoC-in-C Eastern Command were also present on the occasion. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-October, 2016 13:33 IST
*Celebrating 67th Raising Day by Territorial Army *

The Territorial Army celebrated it’s *67th Raising Day* on *09 October 2016*. To mark the occasion, an impressive parade was held at the Army Parade Ground in New Delhi. In a befitting ceremony, General Dalbir Singh, the Chief of Army Staff reviewed the parade and complimented the Territorial Army fraternity for doing yeoman service to the nation.

Territorial Army was exemplified by a spectacular display of their capabilities during the parade which was commanded by Col Krishnandu Barker and comprised of ten marching contingents, fifteen bands and three tableaus of Railway Engineers, Oil Sector & Ecological Territorial Army units.

Territorial Army soldiers, resplendent in their regimental attires, marched with military precision to the martial tunes displaying their impeccable standards and enviable bearing with enthusiasm and zeal. Tableaus of Ecological Task Force, Railway Engineers and the Oil Sector units showcased the valuable contribution of the Departmental Territorial Army units to the nation in the fields of environment conservation and in maintenance of essential services like Railways and Oil production and supply.

The parade was witnessed by other civil and military dignitaries, including military and defence-attaches from friendly foreign countries. Several prominent personalities have come forward to join the citizens’ Army and have not only enriched it organisationally but have contributed immensely in enhancing its image amongst the youth of the nation. Territorial Army has grown into a force with multi-dimensional capabilities.

The Chief of Army Staff applauded the good work done by the Territorial Army personnel in various fields and wished all ranks and their families good luck for a glorious future.


----------



## Gessler

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Defence
> 09-October, 2016 13:33 IST
> *Celebrating 67th Raising Day by Territorial Army *
> 
> The Territorial Army celebrated it’s *67th Raising Day* on *09 October 2016*. To mark the occasion, an impressive parade was held at the Army Parade Ground in New Delhi. In a befitting ceremony, General Dalbir Singh, the Chief of Army Staff reviewed the parade and complimented the Territorial Army fraternity for doing yeoman service to the nation.
> 
> Territorial Army was exemplified by a spectacular display of their capabilities during the parade which was commanded by Col Krishnandu Barker and comprised of ten marching contingents, fifteen bands and three tableaus of Railway Engineers, Oil Sector & Ecological Territorial Army units.
> 
> Territorial Army soldiers, resplendent in their regimental attires, marched with military precision to the martial tunes displaying their impeccable standards and enviable bearing with enthusiasm and zeal. Tableaus of Ecological Task Force, Railway Engineers and the Oil Sector units showcased the valuable contribution of the Departmental Territorial Army units to the nation in the fields of environment conservation and in maintenance of essential services like Railways and Oil production and supply.
> 
> The parade was witnessed by other civil and military dignitaries, including military and defence-attaches from friendly foreign countries. Several prominent personalities have come forward to join the citizens’ Army and have not only enriched it organisationally but have contributed immensely in enhancing its image amongst the youth of the nation. Territorial Army has grown into a force with multi-dimensional capabilities.
> 
> The Chief of Army Staff applauded the good work done by the Territorial Army personnel in various fields and wished all ranks and their families good luck for a glorious future.



Is it just me who always thinks the tableaus are an eyesore?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence10-October, 2016 17:39 IST
*ANC Celebrates 16th Raising Day 2016: Cincan Reviews Parade *

16th Raising Day was celebrated by the Andaman and Nicobar Command on 08 Oct 2016. The only tri-service operational Command of the Indian Armed Forces commemorated its raising, by conducting several events over three days (07 – 09 Oct 16).

The Commander-in-Chief Andaman and Nicobar Command, Vice Admiral Bimal Verma, AVSM, reviewed the parade at INS UTKROSH and awarded Unit Citations to five Units for their outstanding performance in the last one year.

In his address, the CINCAN congratulated all the components for the synergy displayed in operations and training, optimum utilisation of resources and achievement of desired operational efficiency. He commended all ranks for flawless conduct of bilateral exercises with the littorals and jointness in operations, resulting in reduction in poaching activities, rescue of 47 civilians from the sea in the last one year, and successful conduct of Disaster Management Exercise. The CINCAN also highlighted several activities in the last one year such as participation in community outreach programmes and social welfare schemes under the aegis of Defence Wives Welfare Association (DWWA), conduct of multi specialty medical camps in remote areas and Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan as part of the commitment of ANC to serve the Islanders.

The CINCAN informed the Armed Forces personnel that several important projects of strategic significance had been approved by MoD in the recent months. *He observed that these projects, coupled with recent induction of operational assets by all the components such as MI-17V5 helicopter, Dornier aircraft, Guided Missile Corvette, IPV, Fast Interceptor Crafts and radars would further enhance the operational capabilities of the ANC, in its primary role of safeguarding the territorial integrity of India. *

The CINCAN exhorted all ranks and their families to maintain high level of alertness in order to guard against inimical elements. He also emphasized upon revisiting the preparedness against natural disasters and continuing efforts towards community outreach. The ceremony concluded with presentation of Unit Citation to five units as recognition of professional excellence in last one year. *These units are 20 GRENADIERS, INS BITRA, COMMAND DIVING UNIT, COAST GUARD AIR ENCLAVE and 151 SQUADRON. *

As part of the celebrations, CINCAN also attended a Barakhana organised at Brichgunj on 07 Oct 2016, a traditional meal with troops and families of all components of the ANC. Among other events, a media conference was held on 08 Oct 2016, chaired by CINCAN.

The celebrations concluded with Amphibious demonstration at Corbyn Cove beach on 09 Oct 16, attended by about 650 students from local schools. Amphibious and other ships of Navy and Coast Guard, armoured troops carriers of Army and aircraft of the Navy, Air Force and Coast Guard participated in the demonstration. Amphibious operations are conducted to carry troops ashore via sea so as to regain a territory lost to the enemy or to gain enemy territory for progressing further operations. These operations are also conducted to render assistance during disaster relief when access to land by road/air becomes difficult. Being located in the island territories of Andaman and Nicobar, amphibious operations are the raison d’etre of ANC and are the pinnacle of joint operations by its components.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...ndo-tibetan-border-police-canines-horses.html
* In a first, special medals for Indo-Tibetan Border police canines, horses *
*Published *Oct 10, 2016, 12:33 pm IST
*Updated *Oct 10, 2016, 12:38 pm IST
ITBP has chosen its workhorse 'Thubderbolt' and female dog 'Sophia' for the maiden decoration to be awarded to them.




(Photo: ITBP Twitter)
*New Delhi*: For the first time, four-legged 'soldiers' who accompany troops in combat zones for sanitisation exercises and logistical tasks will be decorated with special medals instituted exclusively for them on lines of those given to troops.

The initiative has been taken by Sino-India border guarding force ITBP which has instituted an 'Animal Transport' and a 'K9' (canine) medal and has chosen its workhorse 'Thubderbolt' and female dog 'Sophia' for the maiden decoration to be awarded to them during its forthcoming 55th anniversary celebrations.

While the Indo-Tibetan Border Police force has been credited for inducting the first Belgian Malinois dogs for anti-Maoist operations in the country and other tough assignments like infantry patrols few years back, the force traditionally has a strong animal transport unit comprising horses, mules and ponies to aid troops guarding the high-altitude posts along the 3,488 km long Indo-China border.

Officials said this will be the first time that a security force had ordered the minting of special medals in this regard and till now exemplary work by these four-legged soldiers was recognised by issuing of regular commendation cards by the force chief or others.

The ITBP, they said, has made a beginning in recognising the exemplary and loyal support of these animals who literally walk shoulder-to-shoulder with the men in uniform whether in operations or any task in the internal security domain.

"The canines, horses and other animals are our silent arm which keeps working relentlessly.”

"The institution of medals is a special way to convey that we are thankful to them for their loyal services. The metal medals have been designed and minted in-house," ITBP Spokesperson Deputy Commandant Vivek K Pandey said.

The special medals were recently approved by ITBP Director General Krishna Chaudhary who will himself honour Sophia and Thunderbolt by putting the medals around their neck after a majestic parade to mark the force's anniversary in Greater Noida near here, they said.

While Sophia is credited with successfully sanitising events attended by VVIP dignitaries including numerous attended by Prime Minister Narendra Modi and has sniffed out numerous Improvised Explosive Devices in the Naxal theatre, Thunderstorm has worked for a number of years in providing ammunition and rations to high-altitude ITBP posts on the border under hazardous climate, blizzards and thin oxygen all year round.

Sophia is at present deployed in the Naxal theatre in Chhattisgarh, while Thunderstorm is training at the ITBP centre in Bhanu near Chandigarh.

The 80,000-personnel strong ITBP was raised in 1962 in the aftermath of the Chinese aggression and the force, apart from rendering border guarding duties, is tasked to carry out various activities in the internal security domain in the country while its special squad is deployed to secure Indian diplomatic missions in Afghanistan.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi laying wreath at ‘Shaurya Smarak’, in Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh on October 14, 2016.


















The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi unveiled the war memorial ‘Shaurya Smarak’, at Bhopal, in Madhya Pradesh on October 14, 2016. The Governor of Gujrat and Madhya Pradesh, Shri O.P. Kohli, the Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar, the Union Minister for Rural Development, Panchayati Raj, Drinking Water and Sanitation, Shri Narendra Singh Tomar, the Chief Minister of Madhya Pradesh, Shri Shivraj Singh Chouhan and other dignitaries are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting the museum at Shaurya Smarak, in Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh on October 14, 2016. The Chief Minister of Madhya Pradesh, Shri Shivraj Singh Chouhan is also seen.





















http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...d-forces-at-shaurya-samman-sabha_1939974.html

Bhopal: Union Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar on Friday lauded the valour of the Indian armed forces at the Shaurya Samman Sabha here and said that the nation has always set great example of courage for the world.

Parrikar while addressing the ex-servicemen in 'Shaurya Samman Sabha' said, "This nation has always displayed valour from Shiva ji Maharaj to Rana Pratap.

“The courage and valour of our armed forces was witnessed by the world in the wars of 1947, 1965 and 1971 the valour.

“This monument is to commemorate their sacrifice. And this is coming at a time when our armed forces have once again displayed their valour."

Parrikar earlier this week said the Indian Army and 127 crore people of the nation should be applauded for the operation.

Speaking at the 'Strengthening India's Defence Capabilities' event, Parrikar said, "127 crore people of this country and the Indian armed forces deserve the credit for the surgical strikes. Now, it should be clear where the credit lies. I don't take it."

India conducted surgical strikes across the Line of Control (LoC) on September 29.

ANI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Friday, October 14, 2016
An anti-aircraft weapon is seen on a beach near one of the venues of BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) Summit, in Cavelossim in the western state of Goa, India, October 14, 2016. REUTERS/Danish Siddiqui

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GuardianRED

Hindustani78 said:


> Reuters / Friday, October 14, 2016
> An anti-aircraft weapon is seen on a beach near one of the venues of BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) Summit, in Cavelossim in the western state of Goa, India, October 14, 2016. REUTERS/Danish Siddiqui


The Contrast is noted  .... one can see the flycatcher radar near the truck!


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: October 15, 2016 05:39 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...to-rest-at-home/article9222371.ece?ref=tpnews






The mortal remains of 2nd Lt. E. Thomas Joseph being taken for funeral at Kanjiramattom on Friday.
×
*Mortal remains of 2nd Lt. who died in Nagaland in 1992 interred at home parish*
It was a hero’s homecoming, though not the way his parents and siblings would have liked it to be. It was a moment of agony, and of pride too, for his ageing parents and siblings when the national flag-draped coffin carrying the mortal *remains of 2nd Lt. E. Thomas Joseph, who died fighting Naga rebels in 1992*, were brought home with full Army honours for a religious funeral at his home parish, nearly a quarter of a century after his heroic fall.

Joseph died after the Naga extremists ambushed his vehicle. Thirteen persons, including three officers, had died in the action. Joseph’s body was buried at the Army cemetery at Chakabama in the presence of his father A.J. Joseph. His body could not be brought home then because of problems posed by extremists. On Thursday afternoon, his body, accompanied by his parents and siblings, was brought to Kochi.

A sea of humanity thronged Ezhacherril House at Kanjiramattom, near Pala, when the body was brought home. Present there were Brig. Michael A.J. Fernandez, commandant, 91 Infantry Brigade, those from the 9th Battalion Madras Regiment, and Joseph’s batchmate Col. Shamsher, now with the NCC Battalion Kochi. There was a contingent of ex-servicemen to pay their last respects to the martyr.

By 10 a.m. on Friday, the body was taken to the Holy Cross church where 2nd Lt. Joseph was given full State honours and also the guard of honour by the 9th Battalion Madras Regiment before being re-interred at the family vault.

Subedar Major A.J. Joseph said he was overwhelmed by the support and affection extended to him, his wife Rosamma Joseph, and their two daughters by his son’s colleagues in the Indian Army. “It was unbelievable and we do not have words to express our feelings,” he said.

*Alumni’s crucial role*

It was an alumni meet of the 1991 batch at the Indian Military Academy (IMA) that decided to identify the family of Joseph who was the first fallen hero of their batch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

The officiating Director General, National Cadet Corps (NCC), Maj. Gen. J.S. Sandhu lighting the lamp during the opening ceremony of NCC National Games, in New Delhi on October 17, 2016.





The officiating Director General, National Cadet Corps (NCC), Maj. Gen. J.S. Sandhu addressing the gathering during the opening ceremony of NCC National Games, in New Delhi on October 17, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Solders of the Indian Army *




Solders of the Indian Army perform at Know Your Army show organised as a part of Technical Fest to create awareness about the Indian Army in Ahmedabad.


----------



## Hindustani78

Union Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar with Gujarat Chief Minister Vijay Rupani at the inaugural ceremony of “Know Your Army’ show as part of ‘Praveg 2016’ Technology Fest at Nirma University, Ahmedabad on Monday. UNI PHOTO


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## jha

Looks like this gun from Bharat Forge is going to be inducted in IA..







They have developed this in collaboration with Mandus group...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

jha said:


> Looks like this gun from Bharat Forge is going to be inducted in IA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have developed this in collaboration with Mandus group...




How do you know?


----------



## Avyator

What's the latest on our artillery purchases? And what is the plan going forward for our tank force? Are we going to go for bulk T90s with some Arjun II's mixed in? Not many Arjun I's have been inducted so I assume Army isn't keen on them. 

Are we looking at acquiring Armata's?


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Water Car Engineer

Avyator said:


> What's the latest on our artillery purchases? And what is the plan going forward for our tank force? Are we going to go for bulk T90s with some Arjun II's mixed in? Not many Arjun I's have been inducted so I assume Army isn't keen on them.
> 
> Are we looking at acquiring Armata's?




The next tank platform will be under the FRCV program. If the Russians want to pitch a design, they'll need to tag along with a private or public firm. Watch the FICV program for reference. Reliance, TATA, and probably L&T and Mahindra have ambitions to produce FRCV.


----------



## Avyator

Water Car Engineer said:


> The next tank platform will be under the FRCV program. If the Russians want to pitch a design, they'll need to tag along with a private or public firm. Watch the FICV program for reference. Reliance, TATA, and probably L&T and Mahindra have ambitions to produce FRCV.



Ok and that will form the bulk of the force, supplemented by T90s and Arjun II's yes? Also, why isn't the Arjun II just being used as the FRCV?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Avyator said:


> Ok and that will form the bulk of the force, supplemented by T90s and Arjun II's yes? Also, why isn't the Arjun II just being used as the FRCV?




FRCV will replace all the T72s. Upgraded T90s and Arjuns will remain, as do the T72s today. The army want's a completely new platform, not Arjun.


----------



## Hindustani78

*NCC cadets during a weapons training session*
October 20, 2016


----------



## jha

Water Car Engineer said:


> How do you know?



In a recent interview Parrikar had hinted about a new sub-1000 Kg gun. This one fits the bill. Also the truck on which this gun is mounted in the pic, is a service truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The DAC today also sanctioned another case of purchasing 4900 Tadiran radio sets for T-90 and T-72 tanks, said sources. These tanks are located along the border with Pakistan and the Line of Actual Control (LAC) with China. 

"The existing deficiency of these sets in the army is being made up by going for this repeat order. A special sanction was given by the DAC for this order," said sources, adding that these radio sets will be acquired faster, as they are a repeat order.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

jha said:


> In a recent interview Parrikar had hinted about a new sub-1000 Kg gun. This one fits the bill. Also the truck on which this gun is mounted in the pic, is a service truck.




Is it mounted? Because there is also a lighter, digital version of the Indian 105mm shown by Bharat Forge. Same weight.















I like both the mounted, unmounted systems.


----------



## jha

Water Car Engineer said:


> Is it mounted? Because there is also a lighter, digital version of the Indian 105mm shown by Bharat Forge. Same weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like both the mounted, unmounted systems.



Yes..it's same Garuda system mounted on a truck. Will be very helpful for assault teams.


----------



## Hindustani78

Team India members with BCCI President Lt. @ianuragthakur have come to his unit to extend Diwali greetings to jawans of 124 Territorial Army.












BCCI President Lt Anurag Thakur, cricketers Rohit Sharma, Ajinkya Rahane, Kedar Jadhav and Manish Pandey spending time with the soldiers of 124 Sikh Battalion at Territorial Army Headquarter in New Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## mkb95

few fb page are posting that india won gold in cambrian patrol.
so can multiple team recieve gold?
@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saumyasupratik

mkb95 said:


> few fb page are posting that india won gold in cambrian patrol.
> so can multiple team recieve gold?
> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Abingdonboy



Yes, this time along with 2/8 GR, PA and KSF have also won gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

A BSF soldier keeps vigil near the International Border. A Pakistani spy was arrested in Jerda village in Samba district close to the Border. File photo. 





PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...am-for-soldiers/article9257767.ece?ref=tpnews

Updated: October 23, 2016 05:44 IST

A temple in the district will conduct a homam (religious ritual) for the protection of soldiers guarding the country’s borders. The homam is being held at a time when India-Pakistan relations have worsened in the wake of attacks at the border.

The Durga Bhagavati temple at Muthuvallur near Kondotty will conduct the Maha Mrithyunjaya homam on November 5. The temple will have several other rituals and oblations on November 4 and 5. Among them will be Swarna prashna parihara karmam, Ganapathi homam, Sarpa bali, Vasthu homam, and Asthra kalasa puja.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Avyator

Since the M777's are meant for mountainous regions, what are our induction plans for heavy guns along the rest of the Pak border?

Are we just going to mass produce the indigenous version of the Bofors (Dhanush, I think)?


----------



## Hindustani78

Jammu: Pakistan Rangers violated ceasefire twice on Sunday in RS Pura sector of international border (IB), using mortar shells and firing small arms.


----------



## migflug

*Excalibur to hold the fort now*





The Hindu

The INSAS rifles used by the Army since the mid-1990s have been causing trouble.—File photo: Akhilesh Kumar


*Army plans to induct the assault rifle as stopgap till a better model is procured*


Faced with a huge delay in acquiring world-class rifles for its soldiers, *the Army is now reluctantly planning to induct the indigenously developed Excalibur, an assault rifle it had initially rejected, though in limited numbers.*

The fully automatic rifle, which fires 5.56mm ammunition built by the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), is an upgraded version of the trouble-prone INSAS (Indian National Small Arms System) inducted in the mid-1990s.

Army sources said that with the procurement delays in mind, the force is looking to induct the Excalibur to replace the INSAS till the time a new rifle joins the force.

*“The Army has shown interest in a modified form of Excalibur. The exact number and time frame has not yet been intimated by the Army,*” the Public Relations Officer of the OFB told _The Hindu_ in response to a query.

The Army has been trying to replace the INSAS and had launched an ambitious global tender for interchangeable barrels capable of firing both 5.56mm and 7.62mm calibre bullets. After extensive trials, the tender was cancelled early this year as none of the contenders could meet the requirements.

The Army has now decided to go for 7.62mm calibre and fresh General Staff Quality Requirements (GSQR) have just been issued.

The Excalibur was comprehensively evaluated at Infantry School, Mhow, in November 2005 and recommended for induction in the Army in due course of time, the PRO said. But the Army later did not show interest in its induction, which has changed in light of the procurement delays.

However before induction, the Army wants to carry out extensive user exploitation trails to validate the rifle.

*Sources said that to save time and shorten the process, the Army intended to procure large volume of the guns to carry out simultaneous trials in various locations.*

The Rifle Factory, Ishapore, had produced 15 prototypes for user and quality evaluation, and additional features sought by the user are to be incorporated. However, the OFB is yet to receive any communication for large volumes for exploitation trails, sources said.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...truck-overturns/article9263998.ece?ref=tpnews

Eight jawans of the Special Frontier Force (1 Archer) were injured, three of them critically, after the Army truck in which they were travelling overturned on the highway near Sahanpur in Najibabad tehsil, the police said on Monday.

The truck was travelling from Dehradun to Dharchula in Pauri Garhwal on Sunday morning when the accident took place, they said.

*Injured shifted to hospital*

The group in-charge, Major N. S. Bath informed the police following which Najibabad SHO Tajendra Singh Yadav and sub-inspector Brajesh Kumar, along with other officials reached the spot and shifted the injured to Pooja Hospital here.

Maj. Bath said the truck overturned after its driver lost control over the wheel when a tanker came in front of it. - PTI


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...truck-overturns/article9263998.ece?ref=tpnews
> 
> Eight jawans of the Special Frontier Force (1 Archer)



@hellfire

Now i know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR 

Shall we say, now you know there is something like that? But not about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug

*Chopper deal with Putin in Goa stuck on pricing*
— By FPJ Bureau | Oct 25, 2016 07:12 am
FOLLOW US:




*New Delhi : *The Indian Army and the Indian Air Force desperately and urgently need light helicopters to maintain its position in the most difficult Siachen Glacier, *but the deal signed in Goa by Prime Minister Narendra Modi with Russian President Vladimir Putin to buy 200 Kamov-226T helicopters is stuck up on the issue of pricing.*

The Russians have not yet talked about price of the deal as no agreement could be reached on the price while signing the deal. The defence ministry is expecting the cost to be around US $ 1 billion, but its officials have their own doubts because of their bad experience of the fifth generation fighter aircraft and multi-role transport aircraft projects stuck because of the sudden and exorbitant cost hikes by Moscow.

The Army and IAF wants the helicopters early to replace their fleet of Cheetah and Chetak helicopters, but they may have to put up for delay because of no agreement yet on several issues including price.



The deal envisages 60 choppers off the shelf from the Russian Helicopters while the remaining 140 will be built in India at a facility to be jointly developed by the Russian Helicopters with the state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. Cost of the helicopters to be bought directly from Russia will be much less than the machines to be produced in India since the later would involve the cost of setting up a new facility and cost for transfer of technology.

*The defence ministry sources admitted that there is also confusion on the business model of the project as the government is trying to involve a big private sector player.*

The production cost of the indigenous choppers will also go up as the ‘Make in India’ components will increase over the years. *Instead of setting up the production unit at the HAL’s facility in Karnataka, a new production facility is likely to be set up at a new site exclusively for producing the Kamovs, the sources added.





India to Install Modern Avionics in Mi-17 V5 helicopters*





MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE 20:42 25.10.2016
Amid rising militancy in its different regions, India intends to install more avionics that would boost its military strength in fighting militants in the dense forests of Kashmir and other dangerous areas.

New Delhi (Sputnik) — *India has decided to add some more strength in its Russian made military helicopters Mi-17 V5. “Ministry of Defence intends to procure and install approximately 200 sets of Electronic Warfare Suite comprising Radar Warning Receiver (RWR), Missile Approach Warning System (MAWS) and Counter Measure Dispensing System (CMDS) on Mi-17 V5 helicopters,*” reads a request for information issued by the Indian government.

India-Russia to Step Up Talks on Co-Production of Kamov Helicopters The system will provide self-protection to the helicopter against radar controlled weapons and IR seeking missiles by employing different counter measures such as chaffs, flares and directed infra-red. The Missile Approach Warning System (MAWS) is intended to provide the capability of detecting, identifying warning and prioritizing air to air and ground to air threat missiles to the pilot.* Fifteen Mi-17 V5 helicopters would also be integrated with Laser Warning Receiver (LWR) and Directed Infrared Counter Measures*. _India also wants to secure its helicopters against radar controlled weapons and IR seeking missiles. For this Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) has design and developed the Counter Measure Dispensing System that will be integrated on to the platform._* India plans to buy additional helicopters from Russia out of which more than a dozen will be made available to the BSF. India had already approved the purchase of 48 more Mi-17 V-5 medium lift helicopters*. Delivery of 151 Mi-17 V-5 helicopters was made in February this year.

Read more: https://sputniknews.com/military/201610251046722795-india-avionics-mi-17/


----------



## PlugnPlay

migflug said:


> *Chopper deal with Putin in Goa stuck on pricing*
> — By FPJ Bureau | Oct 25, 2016 07:12 am
> FOLLOW US:
> 
> *New Delhi : *The Indian Army and the Indian Air Force desperately and urgently need light helicopters to maintain its position in the most difficult Siachen Glacier, *but the deal signed in Goa by Prime Minister Narendra Modi with Russian President Vladimir Putin to buy 200 Kamov-226T helicopters is stuck up on the issue of pricing.*
> 
> The Russians have not yet talked about price of the deal as no agreement could be reached on the price while signing the deal. The defence ministry is expecting the cost to be around US $ 1 billion, but its officials have their own doubts because of their bad experience of the fifth generation fighter aircraft and multi-role transport aircraft projects stuck because of the sudden and exorbitant cost hikes by Moscow.
> 
> The Army and IAF wants the helicopters early to replace their fleet of Cheetah and Chetak helicopters, but they may have to put up for delay because of no agreement yet on several issues including price.
> 
> The deal envisages 60 choppers off the shelf from the Russian Helicopters while the remaining 140 will be built in India at a facility to be jointly developed by the Russian Helicopters with the state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. Cost of the helicopters to be bought directly from Russia will be much less than the machines to be produced in India since the later would involve the cost of setting up a new facility and cost for transfer of technology.
> 
> *The defence ministry sources admitted that there is also confusion on the business model of the project as the government is trying to involve a big private sector player.*
> 
> The production cost of the indigenous choppers will also go up as the ‘Make in India’ components will increase over the years. *Instead of setting up the production unit at the HAL’s facility in Karnataka, a new production facility is likely to be set up at a new site exclusively for producing the Kamovs, the sources added.
> 
> *


*

The Russians are their own worst enemy.*


----------



## TimePass

migflug said:


>



Are these fuel tanks attacked to the Mi 17 ?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

hellfire said:


> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR
> 
> Shall we say, now you know there is something like that? But not about it


Working on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2016 17:45 IST
*The Chief Of Army Staff felicitates the Indian Army Cambrian Patrol team 2016 *

Gen Dalbir Singh, the Chief of the Army Staff, felicitated the Indian Army team which has achieved the Gold standards in Cambrian Patrol, at South Block, New Delhi, today. The team of two officers and nine soldiers of 2nd Battalion 8th Gorkha Rifle led by Capt Nikhil Nikam had participated in the Exercise conducted in Wales, UK. The COAS complimented the team for the professionalism displayed by each member and awarded the Chief of Army Staff Commendation Card to the team member.


Cambrian Patrol is a grueling exercise which involves negotiating difficult terrain carrying a personal load of 30kgs over 50-60 km in 48 hour. During the exercise they are made to negotiate minefields, carry out river crossings and other such combat drills. As part of the simulations, the patrol also deals with hostage situation. 


Cambrian Patrol Exercise 2016, which was conducted from 13 to 24 Oct 2016, saw participation from 18 foreign teams. The Indian Army team was nominated to participate after a tough trial. Displaying outstanding professionalism, grit and determination, the team achieved Gold Standard and was one of the four foreign teams to achieve these standards. 











***********

Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2016 15:27 IST
*Clarification regarding reports on Downgrading of status of Military Officers *

There have been reports in the media that the Govt has issued a new order lowering the status of Military officers with respect to their civilian counterparts in the Armed Forces Headquarters. These reports, quoting a letter dated 18 Oct 2016 issued by the Ministry of Defence, are erroneously stating that the equivalence has been disturbed and status of Service officers has been downgraded.

It is clarified that there has been no down-gradation or any change in the existing equivalence of the Service ranks whatsoever. The existing functional equivalence as clarified in 1991 and further reiterated in 1992, 2000, 2004 and 2005 has only been re-affirmed.

It is further clarified that the present reiteration of rank equivalence, is only for matters of assigning duties and functional responsibilities as is already existing in different offices of the respective Service HQrs of the Army, Navy and Air Force having component of Service personnel as well as Civilian officers. It has no bearing on civilian employees outside these offices of the Service HQrs. It is reiterated that there is no change in the rank structure or the status of the Armed Forces personnel.

***********

Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2016 13:56 IST
*COAS pays homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti on the occasion of Infantry Day *

The *'Infantry Day'* was celebrated on *27 Oct 2016* with a solemn Wreath Laying Ceremony organised at *`Amar Jawan Jyoti'* wherein *Gen Dalbir Singh, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), Gen JJ Singh, (Retd) former Chief of Army Staff*, *Director General Infantry and Colonels of Infantry Regiments* laid wreaths and paid homage to the braves of the Infantry. Gen JJ Singh (Retired), former COAS, represented the veterans at the Wreath Laying Ceremony.


The Infantry celebrates *27 October* each year as the *Infantry Day* to commemorate the first Infantry action post independence. On this historical day sixty nine years ago, in response to the threat posed to the sovereignty and territorial integrity of our nation, the leading elements of the Indian Army from the *1st Battalion of the SIKH Regiment*, air landed at Srinagar. This bold action by Indian Army and resolute fighting by the Infantrymen reversed the tide of events and thwarted the nefarious designs of Pakistani Raiders aided by Pakistan Army. This action ensured that Kashmir remained an integral part of India.


The Infantry has been at the forefront of all operations that Indian Army has undertaken. One of the most battle hardened and combat rich force in the world, the Infantry has an enviable combat record, having won 17 out of 21 Param Vir Chakras and 45 out of 65 Ashok Chakras which have been awarded so far.


Since the advent of warfare, the Infantry soldier has remained the basic force for enabling realisation of decisive victory and imposition of National will. This crucial role makes Infantry the most predominant, indispensable and ultimate combat arm for achieving victory in war.

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh, Gen. (Retired) J.J. Singh and the DG, Infantry, Lt. Gen. J.S. Cheema paying homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, on the occasion of Infantry Day, in New Delhi on October 27, 2016,





The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh with the officers from infantry in a group photograph, on the occasion of Infantry Day, in New Delhi on October 27, 2016,


----------



## #hydra#

There is report that PA army crosses loc and strike on Indian posts,is it true?read the new in a local regional online portal....
Don't know the authenticity of news.


----------



## Star Wars

#hydra# said:


> There is report that PA army crosses loc and strike on Indian posts,is it true?read the new in a local regional online portal....
> Don't know the authenticity of news.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791909067400749057

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Union Minister for Road Transport and Highways and Shipping, Nitin Gadkari at the inauguration of Ballard Estate Festival in Mumbai.


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*BSF Jawans celebrating Diwali*





BSF jawans celebrating Diwali near the India-Bangladesh border in South Dinajpur district of West Bengal.


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Border Security Force personnel with their Bangladesh counterparts celebrating Diwali festival at Indo- Bangladesh border near Agartala on Saturday. UNI PHOTO


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...rmys-srinagar-based-chinar-corps_1945429.html

Srinagar: Lt Gen JS Sandhu on Tuesday took over as the Commander of the army`s Srinagar-headquartered Chinar Corps.

A defence ministry statement said Lt Gen Satish Dua handed over the charge to Lt Gen Sandhu as its 46th Corps Commander.

"Commissioned into the regiment of 5th Gorkha Rifles, Lt Gen Sandhu has had an illustrious military career spanning 36 years during which he held varied prestigious command, staff and instructional appointments," said an official statement.

He also had an incisive understanding of Jammu and Kashmir, having served five earlier times in the state including while in command of an Infantry Battalion on the Line of Control, a Mountain Brigade and the elite Kupwara Division.

"A Graduate of the Defence Services Staff College (DSSC), Higher Command Course and National Defence College, Gen Sandhu has also served in the Army Headquarters, Infantry School, Army War College and the DSSC.

"He also represented the country in the Indian Embassy at Kathmandu," the statement said.

On assuming charge, Lt Gen Sandhu said the army had played a significant role during the ongoing phase of unrest assisting the civil administration in restoring peace and calm in the Kashmir Valley.

Outgoing Gen Dua`s tenure would be defined by the surgical strikes in Pakistani territory in September launched by the army in response to the terror attack on the army camp in Uri.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee with the members of 56th NDC Course & Faculty of the National Defence College along with spouses, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on November 01, 2016.





File photo of a soldier with a rocket launcher in Arnia district in Jammu. Eight people, mostly children and women, were killed on Tuesday when Pakistani troops resorted to shelling in Arnia and Ramgarh districts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Wednesday, November 2, 2016 - 12:16
http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...ir-pay-tributes-to-major-somnath_1945645.html

Srinagar: Defence Minister Manohar Parikkar is scheduled to visit Kashmir tomorrow* to pay homage to the country's first Param Vir Chakra recipient Major Somnath on his 69th death anniversary.
*

The Defence Minister will join senior army officers and other ranks in paying tribute to Major Somnath near the Srinagar Airport in Budgam district, an army official said.

He said Parikkar is likely to be briefed by army officials on the situation along the Line of Control arising due to the ceasefire violations by Pakistan in the wake of last month's surgical strikes and the anti-militancy operations in the hinterland.

Major Somnath was the first recipient of the Param Vir Chakra, the highest military honour.

He was awarded the medal posthumously for his bravery in the Kashmir operations in November 1947.

He laid down his life while evicting Pakistani raiders from Srinagar Airport during the war with Pakistan in 1947-48 in Kashmir. He belonged to the 4th Kumaon Regiment.

PTI

First Published: Wednesday, November 2, 2016 - 12:16


----------



## Hindustani78

Village girls applying tilak on the foreheads of Border Security Force (BSF) jawans guarding the Indo-Bangladesh border on the ocassion of 'Bhai Phonta' or' Bhai Dooj' celebrations near Balurghat in South Dinajpur district of West Bengal on Tuesday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence

03-November, 2016 16:43 IST
*Lt Gen Satish Dua takes over as CISC *

Lt Gen Satish Dua who took over as Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC) on 31 October 2016 paid homage to the martyrs at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate here today. He was also accorded a Tri-Services Guard of Honour at the lawns of South Block.

Lt Gen Dua was commissioned in December 1979 into 8 JAK LI (Siachen), (called the “Bravest of Brave”) a Unit of the Indian Army which is presently the Ceremonial Battalion in Rashtrapati Bhavan.

A Counter Terrorism specialist, the general officer commanded his Battalion and Brigade in active Local Conflict/Counter Terrorism (LC/CT) environment in Jammu and Kashmir. He raised a new counter terrorism formation of Assam Rifles (IGAR East) in the North East. He was also the Indian Defence Attache to Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos. Before assuming the office of CISC, Gen Dua was commanding the Chinar Corps in Kashmir for over one year, during which the Surgical Strikes were launched and the biggest agitational protests were effectively controlled by the Indian Army.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army soldiers paying tributes at the memorial of the first Param Vir Chakra recipient Major Somnath Sharma on his 69th death anniversary, near the airport in Budgam district of Kashmir on Thursday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, November 02, 2016
A police officer shows the functions of a gun to schoolgirls during their visit inside a police station as part of the 50th Raising Day celebrations of Chandigarh Police in Chandigarh, India. REUTERS/Ajay Verma


----------



## TylerDurden07

does anyone know if our frontline battle communications are encrypted or not? i have read somewhere they arenot.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-November, 2016 16:19 IST
*COAS Presents Colours to Two Battalions of the Mahar Regiment 
*


On behalf of the Hon’ble President of India, *General Dalbir Singh*, Chief of Army Staff, presented the ‘President’s Colours’ to *20 MAHAR* and *21 MAHAR Battalions* of the Mahar Regiment on the occasion of Platinum Jubilee of the Regiment at *Saugor Military Station*, today. The Regiment has 09 Battle Honours, 12 Theatre Honours, 08 COAS Unit Citations, 19 GOC-in-C Unit Appreciations and scores of gallantry awards to its credit.


This honour has been bestowed upon these two young battalions of the Regiment in recognition of their dedicated and meritorious service rendered to the nation since their raising. To commemorate this historic event, the Chief of the Army Staff also released a “*First Day Cover*”, a book on *Late General K V Krishna Rao* and a graphic novel on *Late* *Major R Parameswaran, PVC*.


The Colour Presentation Parade was held at the ‘*Anusuya Prasad Parade Ground’ *which is named after the youngest Mahavir Chakra recipient of the Indian Army, who with only 10 days of military service laid down his life in the *Battle of Shamsher Nagar* during 1971 Indo-Pak war.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh presenting the ‘President’s Colours’ to 21 Mahar Battalion of the Mahar Regiment, on the occasion of Platinum Jubilee of the Regiment, at Saugor Military Station, in Sagar, Madhya Pradesh on November 04, 2016.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh presenting the ‘President’s Colours’ to 20 Mahar Battalion of the Mahar Regiment, on the occasion of Platinum Jubilee of the Regiment, at Saugor Military Station, in Sagar, Madhya Pradesh on November 04, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abc123xyx

migflug said:


> *Chopper deal with Putin in Goa stuck on pricing*
> — By FPJ Bureau | Oct 25, 2016 07:12 am
> FOLLOW US:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Delhi : *The Indian Army and the Indian Air Force desperately and urgently need light helicopters to maintain its position in the most difficult Siachen Glacier, *but the deal signed in Goa by Prime Minister Narendra Modi with Russian President Vladimir Putin to buy 200 Kamov-226T helicopters is stuck up on the issue of pricing.*
> 
> The Russians have not yet talked about price of the deal as no agreement could be reached on the price while signing the deal. The defence ministry is expecting the cost to be around US $ 1 billion, but its officials have their own doubts because of their bad experience of the fifth generation fighter aircraft and multi-role transport aircraft projects stuck because of the sudden and exorbitant cost hikes by Moscow.
> 
> The Army and IAF wants the helicopters early to replace their fleet of Cheetah and Chetak helicopters, but they may have to put up for delay because of no agreement yet on several issues including price.
> 
> 
> 
> The deal envisages 60 choppers off the shelf from the Russian Helicopters while the remaining 140 will be built in India at a facility to be jointly developed by the Russian Helicopters with the state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. Cost of the helicopters to be bought directly from Russia will be much less than the machines to be produced in India since the later would involve the cost of setting up a new facility and cost for transfer of technology.
> 
> *The defence ministry sources admitted that there is also confusion on the business model of the project as the government is trying to involve a big private sector player.*
> 
> The production cost of the indigenous choppers will also go up as the ‘Make in India’ components will increase over the years. *Instead of setting up the production unit at the HAL’s facility in Karnataka, a new production facility is likely to be set up at a new site exclusively for producing the Kamovs, the sources added *



all it looks that , ,once the su30mki order gets over in next two years , the russian export to india will became 0...


----------



## third eye

Hindustani78 said:


> Union Minister for Road Transport and Highways and Shipping, Nitin Gadkari at the inauguration of Ballard Estate Festival in Mumbai.




What has this pic to do with Indian Army News ?


----------



## Hindustani78

third eye said:


> What has this pic to do with Indian Army News ?



See security forces .


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee being presented with the ‘Bharat Scouts and Guides Flag, by the Scouts and Guides on the occasion of its Foundation Day, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on November 07, 2016.




Ministry of Defence07-November, 2016 20:00 IST
Indian Army Briefs Defence Diplomats 

The Annual Foreign Service Attachés’ (FSAs) briefing on military subjects of common interest was conducted by Indian Army today at Manekshaw Centre, New Delhi. General Dalbir Singh, the Chief of the Army Staff and Senior Military officers were present on the occasion and interacted with the guests. Lt Gen Bipin Rawat, Vice Chief of the Army Staff addressed the FSAs.



India is host to a large number of FSAs from defence forces of friendly foreign countries. Defence diplomacy has emerged as a powerful tool in present day environment where the armed forces of the world stand united fighting common enemies and challenges. 


Indian Army thanked the FSA community for their contribution in strengthening defence ties between India and their respective nations and for their vibrant and active participation in the event.


The Vice Chief of Army Staff, Lt. Gen. Bipin Rawat addressing the foreign service attaches, in New Delhi on November 07, 2016.









Army Jawans dance on a patriotic song during Diwali celebration as part of an event Society with Army at parade ground in Bengaluru.


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: Nov 07, 2016, 10.23 PM IST 


The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) led by Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar today approved the procurement of Six regiments of the Pinaka multi-rocket launcher for the Indian Army were also approved today. 

During October last year, the DAC had cleared the 3rd and 4th Pinaka regiments. The Pinaka has been developed by DRDO. It saw service during the Kargil conflict. It has a maximum range of 65 km and can fire 12 rockets within a minute.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-November, 2016 17:14 IST
*MOU on Defence Salary Package Signed between Indian Army and Corporation Bank *

Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) was signed between the Indian Army and Corporation Bank on the Defence Salary Package today. The signing ceremony was chaired by the *Adjutant General, Lt Gen Rakesh Sharma,* and was attended by top officials of Corporation Bank headed by *Mr Gopal Murli Bhagat, Executive Director.*

The MoU is tailor made to suit the requirements of serving soldiers, pensioners and families and includes free / concessional services including free drafts, free cheque books, free funds transfers to any bank in India through RTGS / NEFT, free ATM cards, Unlimited transactions on all ATMs including that of other Banks. Some important features of the MoU include *Personal Accident Insurance Cover* of* Rs 5 & 10 lacs, Air Insurance Cover* of Rs 5 to 50 lacs and *Term Life Insurance Cover* of Rs 5 & 10 lacs. All the facilities are also extended to the pensioners except Term Life Insurance Cover.

***
The Adjutant General, Lt. Gen. Rakesh Sharma witnessing the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between the Indian Army and Corporation Bank on the Defence Salary Package, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh, the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and the Vice Chief of Air Staff, Air Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa call on the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016. The National Security Adviser, Shri Ajit Doval is also seen.




http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...fs-of-defence-forces/articleshow/55312997.cms

NEW DELHI: Amid continuing Pakistani shelling along the border in Jammu and Kashmir, Prime Minister Narendra Modi today reviewed the security situation with Chiefs of Army, Navy and Vice Chief of Air Force here. 

National Security Adviser Ajit Doval was also present at the meeting, officials said.

During the meeting, the Prime Minister is understood to have taken stock of the situation along the Line of Control (LoC) and International Border where Pakistan has been regularly shelling military posts as well as civilian areas. 

Army Chief Gen Dalbir Singh Suhag is believed to have briefed Modi on the situation and how the forces are handling the Pakistani provocation. 

Significantly, *the meeting came on a day when one more jawan was killed in Pakistani shelling in Jammu and Kashmir. *


*****************


The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre delivering the inaugural speech at the 58th Conference of International Military Testing Association (IMTA), organised by the Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR), a Delhi based laboratory of DRDO, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016.




http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...s-mos-for-defence-subhash-bhamre_1947552.html

New Delhi: Minister of State for Defence Subhash Bhamre on Tuesday expressed the need to take adequate steps to counter stress-related manifestations in soldiers and gave a message that the Indian government is there to support the jawans and their families in every situation.

"This is not the problem only with the soldiers, it is the problem of the entire human race and it is increasing day by day. As compared to the human race it is quite less, but still the incidents are increasing. We only have to give one message to our jawans that, `We are with you and your family`," said Bhamre while addressing the 58th conference of International Military Testing Association (IMTA).

He said that the event such as IMTA would provide an excellent platform for all delegates and appreciated the theme of the 4-day conference `Psychological Assessment: Shaping the future Soldier`.

Bhamre said that the shaping could take place by optimizing the soldier`s performance.Around 127 delegates from 21 countries, including hosts India are participating in the conference.

ANI

First Published: Tuesday, November 8, 2016 - 18:29


----------



## Hindustani78

A group of children from Chakpikarong, Manipur on National Integration Tour, organised by the 22nd Assam Rifles, meeting the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju, in New Delhi on November 09, 2016.





The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju in a group photograph with the children from Chakpikarong, Manipur on National Integration Tour, organised by the 22nd Assam Rifles, in New Delhi on November 09, 2016.





The Commandant of the Army Hospital (R&R), Lt. General S.D. Duhan along with the senior officials of the Military Nursing Services (MNS) and newly commissioned Nursing Officers at the lamp lighting ceremony of 3rd Batch of BSc Nursing Students, College of Nursing, Army Hospital (RR), in New Delhi on November 09, 2016.





Ministry of Defence

09-November, 2016 15:40 IST
*30 Nursing Students pass out from the College of Nursing, Army Hospital (R&R) *

The Lamp Lighting Ceremony of 3rd Batch of BSc Nursing students of College of Nursing, Army Hospital (R&R) was held here today. This special day paved a new milestone in the history of College of Nursing, Army Hospital (R&R) as 30 budding nursing students adorned themselves in their new pattern of uniform. This new outfit will definitely make a change in these young minds making them more confident to excel in their field and will take nursing profession to greater heights.

Commandant Army Hospital (R&R) Lt Gen SD Duhan, who was the Chief Guest gave away the prizes to the meritorious students – N/Cdt Parul, N/Cdt Ankita Mitra, N/Cdt Jyotsna, N/Cdt Arunima GP, PN(Ms) Ching and PN(Ms) Sheetal. He stressed that the students should not only enhance their knowledge skill and competence but also learn the techniques of soft skills.

In an impressive ceremony, the lit lamp was passed from Addl DGMNS Maj Gen Sushila Shahi to Maj Gen Elizabeth John, Principal Matron Army Hospital (R&R) who in turn passed it to the teachers and these teachers then passed the lamp to the students emphasizing the passing of knowledge and soft skills from one generation to the next.


----------



## Hindustani78

************
Ministry of Defence
09-November, 2016 19:36 IST
*Gen Dalbir Singh Visits Forward Areas of Uttarakhand *

The Chief of the Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh visited the forward areas of Uttarakhand on 09 November 2016 where he took stock of operational preparedness by own forces and infrastructure development in the crucial Central Sector. On his arrival, the COAS was received by the formation commanders and later given a detailed brief on the operational & administrative preparedness of own forces. The COAS also interacted with the troops at various locations he visited and enquired about their well being.

Gen Dalbir Singh expressed satisfaction with the efforts being made to ensure capability enhancement and operational effectiveness to meet all contemporary and emerging challenges in the forward areas along the LAC. The COAS appreciated the efforts of the formations deployed in the remote & difficult areas and exhorted them to continue their selfless service to the Nation.

Col Rohan Anand, SM






Army chief Gen Dalbir Singh Suhag today reviewed the operational preparedness along the northern borders.

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh interacting with the troops, during his visit to forward areas of Uttarakhand on November 09, 2016.





By PTI | Nov 09, 2016, 05.27 PM IST


NEW DELHI: Army chief Gen Dalbir Singh Suhag today reviewed the operational preparedness along the northern borders and interacted with soldiers posted in the forward areas.

Army sources said Suhag visited Mana in Uttarakhand and reviewed the the security scenario along the borders.

The sources refused to elaborate on further details of the visit.










http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-of-northern-command/articleshow/55333426.cms
By PTI | Updated: Nov 09, 2016, 05.38 PM IST

NEW DELHI: Lt Gen Devraj Anbu was today appointed as new chief of strategically important Northern Command in place of Lt Gen D S Hooda, who retires this month end.

The Appointments Committee of Cabinet headed by Prime Minister Narendra Modi cleared the name of Anbu for the post of General Officer-in-Commanding-in-Chief (GOC-in-C) with effect from December 1.

Udhampur-based Northern Command is a strategically important army formation which overlooks the functioning of Srinagar-based 15 Corps, Jammu-based 16-corps and Leh-based 14-Corps.

Anbu was posted as the Corps Commander of Tezpur-based 4 Corps. His last posting in Jammu and Kashmir was as a Brigadier in 2008-09.

He takes over at a time when exchange of fire along the Line of Control has been happening quite frequently especially after the Indian army carried out surgical strikes on September 29 this year killing at least 19 Lashker-e-Taiba militants inside the territory in Pakistan-occupied-Kashmir.

Lt Gen Anbu Commissioned in the Sikh Light Infantry Regiment in June 1980 has had a distinguished military career in which he has executed important Command and Staff appointments in India and aboard.

He has participated in Indian Peace Keeping Operations (IPKF) in Sri Lanka, United Nations Peace Keeping in Namibia, Counter Insurgency and Counter Terrorist operations in Manipur and Jammu and Kashmir.

He was awarded the Sena Medal Gallantry for operation in Siachen Glacier.

The General has also been awarded Ati Vishisht Seva Medal and Yudh Seva Medal for his distinguished service.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-November, 2016 18:14 IST
*Defence Minister asks Dgde to apply Modern Technology for Redressal of Public Grievances *

The Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar has said that the Government has relaxed the norms of giving No Objection Certificate (NOC) for the people living around defence establishments to mitigate the problems faced by them. He said the revised policy to be issued on leases, setting up communication infrastructure, mutation of properties, etc. will go a long way to solve many pending issues. Shri Parrikar was addressing a conference of the Indian Defence Estates Service officers, here today. He further added that solving the grievances of ordinary citizen should be the paramount duty of Defence Estates Organisation and opined that modern tools of technology should be used for redressal of public grievances. The Minister stated that most of the public issues have been resolved to the satisfaction of the common people and expressed his appreciation for the efforts made in this direction by the Directorate General of Defence Estates (DGDE) in the last two years.

Referring to Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan, Shri Parrikar called upon the Cantonment Boards to vigorously take up the campaign in a more scientific way. He emphasised that garbage management must be done by introducing various modern technologies.

The Director General Defence Estates Shri Jojneshwar Sharma, in his opening address pointed out that Cantonment Boards need to be provided with required funds to carry out the duties entrusted to them. He mentioned that the purpose of the conference is to share various innovative ideas in implementing schemes in different parts of the country and also to chalk out a road map for achieving targets in key areas.

The conference deliberated on the progress of the Swachh Bharat Abhiyan in various Cantonments and projects related to Smart Cantonments. In addition to this, issues like measures to enhance revenue of Cantonment Boards, protection of defence lands, maintenance of land records, supply of pure drinking water, redressal of public grievances etc. were also discussed.

*Defence Estates Organisation is responsible for municipal administration of notified cantonments and management of about 17.57 lakh acres of defence land in the country.*

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar receiving a memento from the Director General Defence Estates, Shri Jojneshwar Sharma, at the Indian Defence Estates Service Officers’ Conference, in New Delhi on November 11, 2016.




The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar addressing the Indian Defence Estates Service Officers’ Conference, in New Delhi on November 11, 2016. The Director General Defence Estates, Shri Jojneshwar Sharma is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...ne-exercise-in-rajasthan-deserts_1949159.html

Jaipur: In a significant show of strength and joint manship, troops of strike formation of the Indian Army carried out a two days long Special Heliborne exercise in the deserts of Rajasthan.

A Special Heliborne Operation provides necessary momentum to surprise the enemy and multiply the chances of success of overall plan at higher level.

These types of operations need surgical precision for execution by highly trained troops with robust mental and physical capabilities.

The exercise was aimed at fine tuning operational and logistics aspects of heliborne operations.

A large force comprising of elements of diverse elements of combat and combat support arms were successfully integrated and inducted, deep behind the enemy lines by medium lift helicopters of the Indian Air Force to achieve simultaneity in effort.
*

Attack and Armed helicopters were also employed in close support of the heliborne column.* Long range weapon systems available with Army were also used to deliver large amount of TNT and steel in support of the heliborne force.

Strike aircrafts of the Indian Air Force provided critical fire support and air protection to the column.

The exercise conducted in battle like condition was reviewed by large number of senior officers of Army and Air Force.

The exercise also showcased a high degree of synergy between the Indian Army and Air Force. Various Electronic Counter Measures were fielded making use of latest electronic communication equipment.
*

Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) were employed to gain real time information of enemy activities* which was shared with various command and control centers for planning and execution of coordinated operations.

The *exercise was unique in scope and scale and provided ground inputs for refinement of operational procedures.*

ANI

First Published: Saturday, November 12, 2016 - 22:44


----------



## Hindustani78

The international border, Suchetgarh, Jammu. File photo.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Hindustani78 said:


> The international border, Suchetgarh, Jammu. File photo.





Hindustani78 said:


>



BSF!!


----------



## Hindustani78

The Additional Secretary to the Prime Minister, Dr. P.K. Mishra inaugurating the NDMA stall, at the 36th India International Trade Fair (IITF-2016), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 14, 2016.






http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...quarters-asks-troops-to-be-alert_1949964.html
Last Updated: Tuesday, November 15, 2016 - 17:14
Udhampur: Chief of Army Staff General Dalbir Singh on Tuesday visited the Northern Command headquarters here to review the security situation and exhorted the troops to be alert against any enemy inimical designs and be aggressive in their approach.

The General interacted with the Formation Commanders and reviewed the situation along the Line of Control (LoC) as well as internal security situation in the Command theatre.

The Army Chief commended the soldiers for boldly responding to ceasefire violations along the LoC.

He also lauded the synergy and co-operation among the Northern Command, Air Force, Paramilitary Forces, Civil Administration and Central Police Organisations operating in the region.

ANI

First Published: Tuesday, November 15, 2016 - 17:14


----------



## Hindustani78

CRPF deploys woman commandos in anti-Naxal operation for the first time in Ranchi,Jharkhand on Tuesday . PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-army-chief-tells-soldiers/article9350092.ece
Updated: November 16, 2016 02:15 IST
The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh, visited the Northern Command headquarters in Jammu on Tuesday and asked the troops “to remain aggressive in their approach.”

A Defence Ministry spokesman said Gen. Singh asked the troops to be on “alert against any inimical design of the enemy and be aggressive in their approach.” He interacted with the Formation Commanders in Udhampur district and reviewed the situation along the Line of Control.

The spokesman said the Army chief commended the soldiers for “boldly responding to the ceasefire violations along the LoC.”


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-November, 2016 17:43 IST
The Assam Regiment Celebrates Platinum Jubilee 

Gen Dalbir Singh, the Chief of the Army Staff (COAS), presented the colours to the four young Battalions of the Assam Regiment; 16 & 17 ASSAM , 1 & 2 Arunachal Scouts in colour presentation parade led by Brig Sudhir Kumar Jha, Commandant, Assam Regimental Centre in presence of Lt Gen Praveen Bakshi, GOC-in-C Eastern Command, Lt Gen Subrata Saha, Colonel of the Assam Regiment and Arunachal Scouts and other serving and veteran dignitaries at Assam Regimental Center, Shillong, Meghalaya today.


The COAS also dedicated the expanded and renovated War Memorial to the Regiment. This war memorial was inaugurated on Nov 24, 1953 by Shri Bishnuram Medhi, Chief Minister of Assam . Etched on the hallowed walls are the names of 376 martyrs. The expansion and renovation of the War Memorial was initiated in mid 2015 and took almost a year to complete. 


The Assam Regiment that represents the Warrior Prowess of the Northeast is celebrating their Platinum Jubilee at Shillong, the capital of Meghalaya and erstwhile undivided province of Assam. The Regiment was primarily raised to quell the enemy aggression and defend a crucial part of Eastern borders of India. On the occasion of the raising on 15 Jun 1941, Sir Robert Reid, the Governor of Assam said *“You are the living symbol of Assam’s martial ardour, the embodiment of her physical strength and I have no doubt your steadfastness, your bravery, your skills and your endurance will surpass all”*. 



The First Battalion proved its mettle by winning six battle honours and theatre honour of Burma during World War II. Soon after Independence, the Third Battalion demonstrated its prowess by winning a Theatre Honour of J&K 1947-48 in Keri Sector. The Fifth Battalion put up a valiant fight in the battlefield of CHHAMB in 1971 winning the Battle Honour CHHAMB and Theatre Honour J&K 1971. The Fifth Battalion is the only Infantry Battalion to have been awarded this Battle Honour for unparalleled valour and sacrifice in this sector. 


The Regiment has excelled in all other operations to include Op Rakshak, Op Rhino and Op Meghdoot. It has also performed commendably in United Nation Mission at Cambodia, Congo and Lebanon. The Regiment has so far been awarded Nine Chief of the Army Staff Unit Citations, Twenty Three Army Commanders Unit Citations and Two United Nation Force Commander’s Unit Citations.


In the field of games and sports, the Regiment has secured 27 Gold, 17 Silver and 14 Bronze medal at International level and 152 Gold, 132 Silver and 110 Bronze at National level. The Regiment won the coveted YBC Championship in 2005. The marching contingent of The Assam Regiment was adjudged as the best Marching Contingent both in Army Day and Republic Day Parade 2016. The Assam Regiment Marching contingent was also adjuged as best Marching Contingent during Army Day Parade 1995, 2004 and 2008 respectively.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-November, 2016 19:48 IST
*Coas Felicitates Miss Tajamul Islam of Army Goodwill School Bandipora, J&K *

General Dalbir Singh, the Chief of the Army Staff, felicitated Miss Tajamul Islam, student of Class II of Army Goodwill School, Bandipora, and winner of ‘Gold Medal’ in World Sub Junior Kickboxing Championship at South Block, New Delhi, today. She won the gold medal in the championship which was held at Andriana, Italy, after beating her American opponent. The child prodigy won six bouts to lift the Championship in her category. 

The COAS praised the grit and determination of the little girl who has made the nation proud and hoped that her success would inspire other children of the Valley. Miss Tajamul Islam expressed her joy on meeting the Army Chief. 

This young talent was spotted and initially nurtured by the Army Goodwill School, Bandipora. Tajamul started her journey in the world of kickboxing by winning the Gold Medal at the State level championship, held in Jammu in 2015. She thereafter, won gold medal in sub-junior category at 2015 National Kickboxing Championship, held at Talkatora Stadium, New Delhi.

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh felicitated Miss Tajamul Islam, winner of the Gold Medal in World Sub Junior Kickboxing Championship, in New Delhi on November 16, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india/former-jk-governor-lt-gen-s-k-sinha-passes-away_1950700.html

New Delhi: Former Jammu and Kashmir Governor Lt Gen S K Sinha passed away at a hospital here this morning after brief illness.

He was 92.

His family said he passed away at 10:45 AM at the Army Research and Referral hospital.

He was first admitted to the base hospital here on November 1 with a fracture in his femur bone and ribs and was later shifted to the R and R hospital after some complications developed.

He is survived by his wife, son and IFS officer Y K Sinha who is at present Indian Ambassador to Sri Lanka and is moving for his new posting to the UK, and three daughters.

*They said his funeral will take place tomorrow noon at the Brar Square crematorium here.*

Sinha has served as the Jammu and Kashmir Governor and led the first batch of Indian troops who entered J and K when Pakistan raiders invaded in 1947.

He resigned from service after the government superseded him and appointed General A S Vaidya as the new army chief.

*Lt Gen Sinha had joined army in 1943 and has also served as India's Ambassador to Nepal and as the Governor of Assam.*

National Conference leader Farooq Abdullah and his son and former J-K Chief Minister Omar Abdullah condoled his death.

PTI

First Published: Thursday, November 17, 2016 - 16:17


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju laying wreath at the War Memorial, during the Platinum Jubilee Ceremony of the Assam Regimental Centre, at Shillong on November 17, 2016.





The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju addressing the gathering, during the Platinum Jubilee Ceremony of the Assam Regimental Centre, at Shillong on November 17, 2016.





The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju witnessing the inauguration of the Havildar Hangpan Dada Main Office Block, during the Platinum Jubilee Ceremony of the Assam Regimental Centre, at Shillong on November 17, 2016.





The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju flagging in the Motorcycle Rally, during the Platinum Jubilee Ceremony of the Assam Regimental Centre, at Shillong on November 17, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
18-November, 2016 11:34 IST
*President of India condoles the passing away of Lt. Gen. S.K. Sinha *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee has condoled the passing away of Lt. Gen. S.K. Sinha, former Governor of Assam & Jammu & Kashmir.

In a condolence message to his wife, Smt. Premini Sinha, the President has said, “I am sad to learn about the passing away of Lt. Gen. S.K. Sinha, PVSM.

Lt. Gen. Sinha served in various senior positions in Defence Services including as Vice Chief of Army Staff. He was honoured with the ‘Param Vishisht Seva Medal’ in 1973. He was a distinguished son of India who served the nation in various capacities such as Governor of Assam & Jammu & Kashmir and Ambassador to Nepal. In his death, the nation has lost an eminent personality whose services to the nation will always be remembered.

Please accept my heartfelt condolences and convey them to the members of your family. I pray to the Almighty to give you and your family the strength and courage to bear this irreparable loss”.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh paying homage on the mortal remains of Lt. Gen. S.K. Sinha (Retired), in New Delhi on November 18, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-November, 2016 18:54 IST
*Ex-Servicemen Contributory Health Scheme *

The aim and objective of the scheme is to provide quality healthcare to the Ex-Servicemen (ESM) pensioner and their dependents. 

Ex-Servicemen Contributory Health Scheme (ECHS) has fulfilled its mandate aims and objectives. ECHS was launched on 1st April 2003. Its growth has been phenomenal. It had a beneficiary base of only about 3.5 lakh in 2003 and its beneficiary base has expanded to approximately 50 lakh. Having started with 13 Regional Centres and 227 Polyclinics, the Scheme expanded in October 2010 with 15 more Regional Centres and 199 Polyclinics, taking the total to 28 Regional Centres and 426 Polyclinics. Presently all Regional Centres and 421 Polyclinics are operational across the country. Further, ECHS has a large number of empanelled medical facilities. 

The shortcomings / deficiencies in the functioning of the empanelled hospitals, supply of medicines, budgetary and manpower matters, have come to the notice of the Government. 

Corrective steps taken / being taken to overcome the shortcomings / deficiencies include outsourcing of pharmacy, authorization of local chemists, enhancement of financial power of Officer in-charge of ECHS polyclinic to obviate the shortage of medicines, processing of medical bills of all 28 Regional Centres on-line as per rules, appropriate use of ECHS funds by the service hospitals, adherence to the terms and conditions of Memorandum of Agreement by the empanelled hospitals, recruitment of the manpower in ECHS polyclinics, de-duplication of ECHS smart cards etc. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Md Badaruddoza Khan in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-November, 2016 14:57 IST
*Wreath Laying at Teen Murti Memorial to Honour Indian Cavalry *

A wreath laying ceremony was organised today at the Teen Murti Memorial by the Cavalry Officer’s Association (COA) to honour the sacrifice and splendid contribution of the Indian Cavalry since World War I. The wreaths were placed by serving and retired officers of the Cavalry fraternity of the Indian Army including Gen V N Sharma (Retired), former Chief of the Army Staff, Lt Gen Praveen Bakshi, GOC-in-C, Eastern Army Command and Lt Gen A B Shivane, DGMF.

*Teen Murti memorial was instituted in memory of the Cavalry officers, Non Commissioned Officers and men of the 15th Imperial Service Cavalry Brigade composed of Cavalry Regiments from the Indian States of Hyderabad, Mysore and Jodhpur and with detachments from Bhavnagar, Kashmir and Kathiawar who gave their lives in the Great War of 1914-1919 in the Sinai, Palestine and Syria.* The Armoured Corps has witnessed the journey of time since *independence with raising of modernised Arjun and T-90 Regiments. The year 2016 also marks 100 years of the tank. *

Speaking on the occasion, Lt Gen Aditya Singh, (Retd), President COA pointed out the great contribution of the Indian Armoured Corps in protecting the Nation’s sovereignty. *This is aptly reflected by the gallantry awards earned by the Corps since independence which includes Two Param Vir Chakras, 16 Mahavir Chakras, Three Kirti Chakras, 57 Vir Chakras and 26 Shaurya Chakras. 

Gen. V.N. Sharma (Retired), former COAS and Lt. Gen. Praveen Bakshi, GOC-in- C. Eastern Command, Lt. Gen. A.B. Shivane, DGMF, paying homage at Teen Murti, in New Delhi on November 19, 2016.





**************
*
Ministry of Defence
19-November, 2016 19:15 IST
*COAS Presented Colours to 18 Bihar, 19 Bihar & 20 Bihar *

General Dalbir Singh, the Chief of the Army Staff presented the President’s Colours to three young Infantry Battalions i.e. 18 BIHAR, 19 BIHAR and 20 BIHAR, during a Colour Presentation Parade held at the Bihar Regimental Centre, Danapur on 19 November 2016. The COAS reviewed the parade and was appreciative of the rich traditions and valour of the regiment. He also congratulated the newly raised units and exhorted them to perform their best.

Raised in 1941, the Bihar Regiment has won six Military Cross before independence and three Ashok Chakra, two Maha Vir Chakra, 13 Kirti Chakra and numerous other gallantry and distinguished service awards post independence.

A team of paragliders from Para Brigade flew past over the Colour Presentation Parade carrying the National Flag, the Bihar Regimental Flag and a banner signifying the Platinum Jubilee of the Bihar Regiment. Another attraction of the Colour Presentation Parade was the Motor Cycle Display conducted by the DARE DEVILS, the Corps of Signals Motorcycle Rider Display Team.
*
****
The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh reviewing the parade, during the President’s Colours presentation, at Bihar Regimental Centre, in Danapur on November 19, 2016.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh presenting the President’s Colours, at Bihar Regimental Centre, in Danapur on November 19, 2016.



*

*Danapur: Army chief, Dalbir Singh Suhag honoring jawans at the presentation of colour of Bihar to 18,19,20 Battalions in Danapur on Saturday. *
*




PTI

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh interacting with the Ex-serviceman/Veterans, during the President’s Colours presentation, at Bihar Regimental Centre, in Danapur on November 19, 2016.




*


----------



## Hindustani78

The specially trained RAF commandos are heavily armed with advanced automatic weapons


----------



## Hindustani78

Southern Command chief also reviewed the existing facilities available for serving personnel and ex-servicemen and directed measures to enhance them.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ore-military-station/articleshow/55478841.cms

By PTI | Nov 17, 2016, 07.05 PM IST 

COIMBATORE: General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Command, Lt. General P M Hariz, today visited the army units and installations at the military station here. 

He interacted with officers and soldiers and exhorted them to spare no effort in serving the nation well, an official release said. 

He reviewed the existing facilities available for serving personnel and ex-servicemen and directed measures to enhance them, it said.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

The Defence Secretary, Shri G Mohan Kumar laying wreath at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, on the occasion of 68th Anniversary of National Cadet Corps (NCC), in New Delhi on November 26, 2016. The Officiating Director General, NCC, Maj. Gen. J.S. Sandhu is also seen.






The Defence Secretary, Shri G Mohan Kumar paying homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, on the occasion of 68th Anniversary of National Cadet Corps (NCC), in New Delhi on November 26, 2016.





The Defence Secretary, Shri G Mohan Kumar in a group photograph at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, on the occasion of 68th Anniversary of National Cadet Corps (NCC), in New Delhi on November 26, 2016. The Officiating Director General, NCC, Maj. Gen. J.S. Sandhu is also seen.


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803121091476492288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803120916821471232


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-November, 2016 12:29 IST
*NCC Celebrates 68th Anniversary *

National Cadet Corps (NCC), the largest uniformed youth organisation in the world, celebrated its 68th Raising Day on 27th November 2016. In the national capital the function was marked by paying homage to the martyrs at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate. On this occasion the Defence Secretary Shri G. Mohan Kumar and Offg DG NCC Maj Gen JS Sandhu laid wreaths at Amar Jawan Jyoti.

The raising day was also celebrated all over India with cadets participating in marches, cultural activities and social development programmes. NCC in collaboration with the Ministry of Health and Family Welfare utilised this occasion to spread awareness about organ donations.

NCC is at the forefront of contribution towards social causes and community development activities. Its cadets have done the nation and organisation proud by their remarkable achievements in the fields of sports and adventure and have won laurels in the National Shooting and Equestrian competitions.

During the current year the NCC was awarded a Certificate of Excellence by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi for its contribution towards Swacchta Abhiyan.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/583630/lt-gen-k-bhatt-director.html
New Delhi, Nov 28, 2016, PTI:
*Lt Gen A K Bhatt has been appointed as the country's new Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) and will be in charge of all army operations including on the LoC which has seen heightened tension.*

Bhatt, a Gorkha officer, replaces Lt Gen Ranbir Singh, who has been appointed as the General Officer Commanding (GOC) of the Mathura-based Strike 1 Corps -- one of the three assault forces of the army -- which is mandated to cross into Pakistan in a short notice.

It was during the tenure of Lt Gen Singh that India carried out surgical strikes at five separate locations in Azad Kashmir to target terrorist launch pads.

Bhatt is at present posted in the Army Headquarters as the Additional Director General of CAB (Complaint and Advisory Board).

The appointment was cleared by the Appointment Committee of the Cabinet, chaired by Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

Lt Gen Shokin Chauhan, who headed the Strike 1 Corps, has been appointed as the new chief of the Assam Rifles.


----------



## Jäger

I want to ask a few questions about India defence procurements
how many SH-60s were ordered and how many potential could be bought?
does India have a plan to induct 39 more AH-64s?
If procured will India make U-214 class in the ¨make in india program¨?
how many F-16IN could be built if ordered?
has India chosen the F-18?
can India procure the F-35B/C for the new aircraft carriers?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Bundeswehr said:


> I want to ask a few questions about India defence procurements
> how many SH-60s were ordered and how many potential could be bought?
> does India have a plan to induct 39 more AH-64s?
> If procured will India make U-214 class in the ¨make in india program¨?
> how many F-16IN could be built if ordered?
> has India chosen the F-18?
> can India procure the F-35B/C for the new aircraft carriers?


1)The S70B order was for 16 airframes but it has not gotten through.
The potential is for dozens more.
2)Yes, in all likelihood the Apache Guardian order will increase.
3)Probably. Considering that we also license built the U209.
4)Well, the numbers could be in the low triple digits(if the order ever materialises)
5)No
6)Likely as the Navy wants a Catobar system for their next Carrier and the aircraft options are limited to the Super Hornet, Rafale and the F35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Lord Of Gondor said:


> 1)The S70B order was for 16 airframes but it has not gotten through.
> The potential is for dozens more.
> 2)Yes, in all likelihood the Apache Guardian order will increase.
> 3)Probably. Considering that we also license built the U209.
> 4)Well, the numbers could be in the low triple digits(if the order ever materialises)
> 5)No
> 6)Likely as the Navy wants a Catobar system for their next Carrier and the aircraft options are limited to the Super Hornet, Rafale and the F35.


on number 6, why not buy Rafale so you guys don't have a logistic problem since IAF ordered 36 Rafales.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Bundeswehr said:


> on number 6, why not buy Rafale so you guys don't have a logistic problem since IAF ordered 36 Rafales.


The Rafale might be in contention.
We just have to wait and watch...
But I think that the US may push the F35C for the EMALS integration, sorta like the MiG29K bundled with the INS Vikramaditya.
All in all a very expensive proposition...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-November, 2016 15:26 IST
JCOs Retiring from Indian Army 

The year-wise details of the approximate number of Junior Commissioned Officers getting retired from Indian Army from 1st January, 2013 to 30th June, 2016 is as under:-


Government has provided reservation for re-employment of defence personnel details of which is as follows:


The details of reservation available to Ex-Servicemen in Government Departments/PSUs are as under:-


· *10% of the vacancies in the posts up to the level of Assistant Commandant in all para-military forces.*

· *10% in Group ‘C’ and 20% in Group ‘D’ posts.*

· *14.5% in Group ‘C’ and 24.5% in Group ‘D’ posts in Public Sector Undertakings and Nationalized Banks. Out of this reservation, 4.5% reservation in each category is meant for Disabled Soldiers and Widows/Dependents.


· 100% in Defence Security Corps.*


Further, a MoU has been signed in July, 2015 between Ministry of Defence and Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship. Post MoU, Indian Army institutionalized linkages with National Skill Development Corporation (NSDC) and raised Directorate of Indian Army Veteran (DIAV) in January, 2016 with a separate Skilling & Transition Section which is dedicated to skilling prospective retirees under NSDC for job placements on retirement. Presently, nearly 2000 personnel have undergone various skill courses being conducted under 09 Sectors and 19 Job Roles at various Regimental Centres. 


This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Shiv Pratap Shukla in Rajya Sabha today.

****************

Ministry of Defence
29-November, 2016 15:27 IST
*Troop deployment at Siachen Glacier *


The Siachen Glacier is divided in three parts i.e. Northern Glacier, Central Glacier and Southern Glacier. The tenure of soldiers deployed in these locations varies from three to five months based on complexity of the deployment location, sensitivity of the post and adverse effect on the health of the individual.

In operation Meghdoot, from 1984 till 18.11.2016, 35 Officers and 887 JCOs / ORs have lost their lives. With effect from 1st January 2016, ex-gratia lump sum compensation of Rs. 35 Lakh is payable to the next of kin (Nok) on death of Army personnel occurring while on duty in the specified high altitude, inaccessible border posts, etc. on account of natural disasters, extreme weather conditions. In addition, other benefits such as liberalised family pension, death-cum-retirement-gratuity, etc. are granted as per extant rules.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Majeed Memon in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Kolkata/New Delhi November 30, 2016 14:09 IST
Updated: November 30, 2016 16:58 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...y-copter-crashes-at-Sukna/article16729477.ece


Injured JCO evacuated, but his condition remains critical.

Three officers were killed when an Army helicopter crashed at Sukna in West Bengal on Wednesday.

"Army Cheetah helicopter crashed at Sukna at 11.45 a.m. today. Three officers killed. One injured evacuated," said the Army's Eastern Command.

The condition of a Junior Commissioned Officer (JCO) remains critical, an Army spokesperson said.

The incident occurred inside the Sukna military base, when the copter was descending after a routine mission, sources in the Army said.

The deceased have been identified as Maj. Sanjeev Lathar, Maj. Arvind Bazala and Lt. Col. Rajneesh Kumar.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cadets celebrate after their passing-out-parade at National Defence Academy, Khadakwasla, in Pune on Tuesday. PTI Photo





CISF personnel carry injured (volunteers) during a multi-agency mock drill at Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium Metro Station in New Delhi on Tuesday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
01-December, 2016 11:06 IST
*PM greets BSF personnel on their Raising Day*
Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has greeted all the Border Security Force (BSF) personnel on their Raising Day.
“Greetings to all @BSF_India personnel on their Raising Day. BSF has an exemplary legacy of courage and vital role in keeping our borders safe”, the Prime Minister said.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
01-December, 2016 17:37 IST
*MoS (Home) Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir as Chief Guest at 51st Raising Day Parade of BSF *

The Minister of State for Home Affairs Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir took salute at the 51st Raising Day Parade of BSF here today.

Addressing the gathering, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir said that the BSF has foiled several infiltration attempts made on our Western Border since October. Our Forces have also responded effectively to firing from across the border, he added.

Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir said history is witness to the fact that we have not started any war, but whenever our borders have been violated or any attempt made to cast aspersions on our integrity, we have responded to such threats with all might. Later, addressing the media, the Minister assured that the Government will help the BSF in all its endeavours keeping in view the importance of the borders.

Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir commended the BSF for adopting Yoga into its training programme that will help retain sound physical and mental health of its personnel.

On the occasion, the Minister gave away various Awards and Trophies. He also released Prahari Sangini and Borderman magazines. Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir also inaugurated Divyang Skill Development Centre to provide training to the Divyang. Earlier, he paid homage to martyrs at BSF memorial.

During the ceremony, two different teams performed Yoga and Malkhamb, in addition to acrobatics displayed by the BSF Camel Contingent.

***

The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir paying homage to Martyrs at the BSF memorial during the 51st Raising Day of BSF, in New Delhi on December 01, 2016.




The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir releasing a booklet after the inauguration of the Divyang Skill Development Centre during the 51st Raising Day of BSF, during the 51st Raising Day of BSF, in New Delhi on December 01, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-December, 2016 14:31 IST
*Fire at Central Ammunition Depot in Pulgaon *

The Court of Inquiry set up on 31.05.2016 to investigate the causes of fire in Central Ammunition Depot, Pulgaon has attributed the fire to excessive exudation and resultant explosion of segregated Mines Anti Tank ND 1A. 

Based on the findings of the Court of Inquiry, action has been initiated for fixing responsibility for this incident. Security and Fire Fighting audit of all ammunitions echelons has been completed at respective Command HQ level to further strengthen security and Fire Fighting procedures. Further, development of Standard Operating Procedure (SOP) on disposal of defective ammunition in fixed time frame is underway. 

All TNT exuded affected mines held in Central Ammunition Depot, Pulgaon have been destroyed. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Kamal Nath and Adv. M Udhayakumar in Lok Sabha today.

**********
******************
Ministry of Defence
02-December, 2016 14:26 IST
Delivering of Modern Defence Hardware 

The requirements of defence equipment for the Indian Armed Forces are met through both indigenous production and imports. The expenditure on purchase of defence equipment for the three services in the last two years and current financial year, from the Foreign vendors and Indian vendors is as given below:-

(Rs. in crore)
Total Procurement- Procurement from Foreign Vendors- Procurement from Indian Vendors

2014-15-------77986.32 --------------------29159.69----------------------48826.63
2015-16-------76178.80----------------------26190.46----------------------49988.34
2016-17-------32073.18----------------------9278.26------------------------22794.92
(upto October 2016)

2. During the last two financial years (2014-15 and 2015-16), *108 contracts with total value of Rs.1,12,736.81 crore have been signed for capital procurement of defence equipment, out of which 73 contracts involving a value of Rs.72,303.34 crore were signed with Indian vendors.* During 2014-15 and 2015-16, *the Defence Acquisition Council has accorded Acceptance of Necessity (AON) to 114 capital procurement cases, of which 85 cases involving Rs.1,60,362 crore are under the ‘Buy (Indian)’ ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make’ categories.*

3. A number of measures have been adopted to achieve self-sufficiency in defence production by harnessing the capabilities of the public and private sector. These measures include according priority and preference to procurement from Indian vendors under the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) 2016, liberalization of the licensing regime and providing access to modern technology to Indian industry by raising the cap on FDI in the defence sector.

4. The new Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) 2016 has been promulgated for capital procurements and has come into effect from 1st April 2016. DPP 2016 has a focus on achieving the “Make in India” vision by according topmost priority to ‘Buy Indian – IDDM (Indian Designed, Developed and Manufactured) and ‘Buy (Indian)’ categories. It also focuses on enhancement and rationalization of indigenous content. The ‘Make’ Procedure has been simplified with provisions for earmarking projects not exceeding development cost of Rs.10 crores (government funded) and Rs.3 crores (industry funded) for MSMEs; and with provisions for involving private industry as production agencies and technology transfer partners.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri R Parthipan in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

**************

Ministry of Defence
02-December, 2016 14:30 IST
*Ultra Light Howitzers *

Under the terms of the Letter of Offer and Acceptance (LOA) signed with the US Government for supply of 145 ULH, 25 guns will be inducted in Fully Formed condition and the balance 120 guns will be assembled in India. Government has placed an indent on Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) for procurement of Qty. 114 155-MM Dhanush artillery guns. 

Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) has accorded Acceptance of Necessity (AoN) for procurement of integrated Tracked Self Propelled (SP) 155mm artillery guns on 26.02.2008. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri B Senguttuvan in Lok Sabha today.

*********

Ministry of Defence
02-December, 2016 14:29 IST
*Operational Preparedness of Defence Forces *

Government is fully seized of the security needs of the country. Government regularly reviews the threat perception to secure our borders and protect national interest. Appropriate measures are taken through development of infrastructure as well as accretion and modernization and deployment of defence forces to safeguard the sovereignty, territorial integrity and security of India. 

The information sought on matter of defence preparedness is sensitive and secret in nature and disclosure of further details in this regard on the floor of the House would not be in the national interest. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Smt Kothapalli Geetha in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army jawans being deployed at Palsit toll plaza to check vehicles in Burdwan district.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Trainee soldiers undergoing obstacle trainings during a media visit to Army Service Corps (ASC) Centre and College in Bengaluru on Monday. PTI Photo 




The trainee soldiers undergoe obstacle trainings during a media visit to Army Service Corps (ASC) Centre and College in Bengaluru on Monday. The visit showcased the insight into the rigorous Military Training including Obstacle Course Training for future soldiers. PTI Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_digger

ahsanhaider said:


> What is the analysis of Indians on this documentary made by an international observer of India-Pakistan Conflicts?



First off, its not a documentary, just a random video of some numbers without taking into context what they really mean.
Example: what is the difference between 120 nuclear weapons and 110 nuclear weapons without understanding what types of weapons? All we hear about pak weapons are Babur and Nasr. Are all your nuc weapons comprised of the aforementioned two? What about the ones India has? Did the author or whatever of the video consider those? He simply proceeds to praise Pak weapons while dismissing Indias own. 

Secondly, the numbers mentioned in the video, specifically the MBTs. The author very conveniently ignores the fact that less than a thousand of them are Al Khalids and T80s and the rest are just as old as India's or even older. 

Thirdly, the random mentioning of training (re: PAF training in toss bombing nuc weapons )? Whats the point of mentioning that if he is not going to compare India's own doctrine? Either say that India does not have on(not true) or mention that India has one, don't go harping about one air force if you intend to make a comparison. Comparison implies talking about both parties strengths and weaknesses. 

Looks to me like a video made by a guy with a major crush on Pak (if he is indeed an neutral observer in the first place). Basically cherry picking what ever the author likes about pakistan or thinks pakistan is better than india and ignoring everything else that takes part in a battle.


----------



## Hindustani78

The trainee soldiers undergoe obstacle trainings during a media visit to Army Service Corps (ASC) Centre and College in Bengaluru.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi pinning a lapel on the President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on December 07, 2016.




The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari being presented with the ‘Flag Sticker’, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2016.






Prime Minister's Office
07-December, 2016 14:38 IST
*PM salutes the soldiers and veterans of Armed Forces, on Armed Forces Flag Day*


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi has saluted the soldiers and veterans of Armed Forces, on Armed Forces Flag Day. 

"On Armed Forces Flag Day we salute the valour and sacrifice of our brave soldiers and veterans and re-affirm our commitment to their welfare", the Prime Minister said. 

***

The Officers of the Kendriya Sainik Board pinning a flag on the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2016.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the Officers of the Kendriya Sainik Board, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2016.






The Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi pinning a lapel on the Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2016.





The Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi pinning a lapel on the Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2016.





Col. Narendra Singh of Kendriya Sainik Board, pinning a lapel on the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2016.





The Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi pinning a lapel on the Defence Secretary, Shri G Mohan Kumar, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-December, 2016 18:11 IST
*Launch of Veterans Outreach Android App *

In an attempt to reach out to Army veterans, and create an interactive mechanism, *General Dalbir Singh, Chief of the Army Staff*, yesterday launched a mobile app called *"Veterans Outreach App".* This will provide certain specific facilities to Army Veterans & Veer Naris on their android based mobiles.

The app was prepared under the *Directorate of Indian Army Veterans (DIAV)*, which functions under the Adjutant General Branch and runs a web portal specifically meant for veterans and Veer Naris called *'Indian Army Veterans Portal" (www. indianarmyveterans.gov.in* ).

The Veterans Outreach App has specific features like "*Ask a question*" and *"Locator Services"* that enable locating Ex-Serviceman Cells, ECHS Polyclinics, Station Canteens and Sainik Aram Garh's all across the country. The app also facilitates route guidance on a google map to any chosen service facility. A link has also been provided to a *"Pension Calculator"* on the PCDA (P) web site called ‘*Suvigyai’ *which enables a veteran to check his/her pension entitlements.

The App also facilitates *"Findings Coursemates*" from amongst veterans who are registered on the Indian Army Veterans Portal and thereby enabling them to reconnect with old mates. An additional feature incorporates providing links to various web portals run by Directorate General Recruiting, Directorate General Resettlement, Kendriya Sainik Board. Indian Army. Portal and Principle Controller of Defence Accounts.

The Veterans Outreach App has been officially launched at Manekshaw Centre by the COAS. The Ceremony was attended by the former Chiefs, a large number of senior serving and retired officers and members of the wider Army veteran fraternity.









Manoj Tuli

APRO (Army)

***********

Ministry of Home Affairs
07-December, 2016 15:10 IST
*Increasing Quota of Himalayan States in Paramilitary Forces *

As per Government policy, the vacancies in the rank of Constable (General Duty) are distributed among the States/Union Territories and also among the Border districts and militancy affected areas as follows:- 


(1) 60% of vacancies are allotted amongst States/UTs on the basis of population ratio.

(2) 20% of vacancies in the Border Guarding Forces (BGFs) (BSF, ITBP, SSB & Assam Rifles) are allotted to border districts, which fall within the responsibility of the Forces. 

(3) 20% of vacancies in BGFs are allotted to areas affected by militancy i.e. J&K, North Eastern States and Naxal affected areas. The districts/areas affected by militancy are notified by the Government from time to time.

(4) In Forces, other than BGFs, 40% vacancies are allotted to militancy affected areas i.e. J&K, North Eastern States and Naxal affected areas. The district/areas affected by militancy are notified by the government from time to time. 


This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju in written reply to a question by Dr. Vinay P. Sahasrabuddhe in the Rajya Sabha today.


****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-December, 2016 16:45 IST
*Army Commanders’ Conference Commenced in New Delhi *

The biannual *Army Commanders’ Conference * commenced in New Delhi on 08 December 2016. The deliberations which are taking place at Manekshaw Centre, are centred around the Chief of the Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh appraising the prevailing security scenario with the Army Commanders and senior officers of the Army HQ. The conference will also address other important issues which require urgent attention.

Sri Manohar Parrikar, Honb’le Raksha Mantri, is also expected to address the conference on 09 Dec 2016.

Manoj Tuli APRO (Army)

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh with the Army Commanders and other senior officers, during Army Commanders Conference, in New Delhi on December 08, 2016.





******************
Ministry of Defence
08-December, 2016 17:34 IST
*256th ASC Corps Day *

Army Service Corps celebrated its 256th Corps Day at HQ Western Command Chandimandir on 8th Dec 2016. In its long cherished history, the Army Service Corps has displayed exceptional versatility, indomitable spirit and commendable ability to keep pace with the changing operational scenarios. The Corps has strived hard to achieve the highest standards in the field of logistics.

The ASC is responsible for provisioning rations, petroleum products and transport support to formations across the country. It has consistently evolved and emerged as a modern, information-technology savvy and network-centric organisation catering to the ever changing strategic and operational environment.

To commemorate this day, various events were organized at Chandimandir. ASC veterans also wholeheartedly participated in these events.

Lt Gen Surinder Singh, AVSM, VSM, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Command extended his greetings to all ranks, civilian employees, their families and veterans of the Corps on this day and commended the professionalism displayed by ASC personnel towards discharge of their duties, both during war & peace.

On this momentous occasion, Brig SS Randhawa, VSM of Western Command laid a wreath at Veer Smriti, Chandimandir along with other serving personnel and veteran of ASC.

"We salute our martyrs on this solemn occasion for their selfless and supreme sacrifices." Said Brigadier SS Randhawa while addressing the gathering. The ASC fraternity resolved to continue the march towards excellence in all the fields with utmost professionalism, devotion to duty and above all the will to enforce latest technologies for greater efficiency.

**************
Brigadier S.S. Randhawa of Western Command, laying wreath at Veer Smriti, Chandimandir on the 256 Army Service Corps Day celebrations, in Haryana on December 08, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:37 IST


The total held strength of defence personnel vis-à-vis the total number of female officers (excluding medical and dental branch) is as under:


Army
Total officers (as on 1.1.2016) - 41162
Personnels Below Officer Rank (as on 1.1.2016) - 1159093
Women officers (as on 1.7.2016) - 1512


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh introducing the Army Commanders to the Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar, at the Army Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on December 09, 2016.


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

Hindustani78 said:


>


All the suit-boot officers looks fit even in their fifties, well done, awesome professionals. Unlike our neighbors who are producing a typical fatty punjabi uncle type generals.


----------



## Hindustani78

Armys Maratha Light Infantry Regiment soldiers show their Malkhamb skills at a rehearsal for the Vijay Diwas celebrations in Karad, Maharashtra.


----------



## Sejong

I would like to ask why does India rely on so many suppliers like Russia, Israel and USA?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...-amphibious-warfare-capabilities_1958150.html

Last Updated: Tuesday, December 13, 2016 - 20:38

New Delhi: Army Chief Gen Dalbir Singh Suhag will visit the strategically important tri-service Andaman and Nicobar Command this week and review India's amphibious warfare capabilities.

Army sources said it is likely to be a two-day visit during which he will also review the ongoing projects in the country's only tri-service command, which is being beefed up to counter China's moves in the Indian Ocean Region.

The Army has an entire brigade (about 3,000 personnel) posted in the Adamans which are exclusively trained and meant for amphibious warfare.

They also have another amphibious brigade in Trivandrum which can be pushed into action within a short span of time.

The Army personnel conduct joint drills with the Navy so to ensure that operations run smoothly in case of any need.

Both the IAF and the Navy have cranked up their infrastructure and deployment of critical assets under the Command.

Army's Maratha Light Infantry Regiment soldiers show their 'Malkhamb' skills at a rehearsal for the Vijay Diwas celebrations in Karad, Maharashtra on Tuesday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
*16-December, 2016 14:54 IST 

Military Establishments *

Military Stations are established on the basis of various factors including strategic, operational and security requirements. Some of them are located in and around cities / towns having a population of more than five lakhs. The disclosure of details of their locations would not be in the interest of national security.

However, the following 19 Cantonments are located in and around cities / towns with population of more than five lakhs (as per 2011 Census):

1.Agra

2.Allahabad

3.Bareilly

4.Dehradun

5.Jabalpur

6.Kanpur

7.Lucknow

8.Meerut

9.Varanasi

10.Ahmedabad

11.Ajmer

12.Aurangabad

13.Jhansi

14.Pune

15.Secunderabad / Hyderabad

16.Amritsar

17.Delhi

18.Jalandhar

19.Jammu.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. Bhagirath Prasad in Lok Sabha today.

*DM/NAMPI/RAJ*


----------



## Hindustani78

A girl check a rocket launcher gun on display at a army weapons exhibition during the Vijay Diwas celebrations in Karad, Maharashtra on Friday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

Dancers in ethnic dress pose for a group selfie at a mega career fest at Punda Ground in Patiala on Saturday. PTI P hoto


----------



## Hindustani78

*http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...velop-hi-tech-combat-gear/article16842078.ece*
*Military engineers develop hi-tech combat gear *

A motor bike which doesn’t start without a fingerprint authentication, a colour detecting robot that can replace human labour — these are no longer artefacts in a science fiction film. The graduating batch of Military College of Electronics and Mechanical Engineering (MCEME) developed these and more in their labs.

Displayed in the auditorium of MCEME were six student projects that were not just cost effective but also efficient. Once found suitable for combat, the model would be used by the country’s military establishments.

Explaining a modified Yamaha bike that has four levels of security screenings, three graduating students — Major S. Kiran, Major Ashish Sidhawat, and Major Chandrasekhar Sharma — said, “The finger print module is connected with a macro controller and the bike will not start unless authenticated by the user’s or owner’s print. The bike can also be tracked using GPS. There is a SIM card attached to the bike and it can be turned on and off from any remote location.”

The model was also selected for a national science fare, said Maj. Kiran, who hails from Visakhapatnam. The overall cost of gearing up the bike was a mere Rs. 54,000. 

If military establishments develop the safety gear in bulk, costs would go down further, the graduates added. 

Another group, Lt. Ankit Dagur, Lt. Laveesh Chauhan, Lt. Madhur Malik and Lt. Lokesh Kumar, who developed a robot that can detect colour and change movements based on the colours that it encounters, said the model could help reduce human casualties in hazardous situations. “Once a robotic arm gets attached to the model, it can move hazardous material and stack them based on common colours on the labels. This will prevent harm to human beings,” said Lt. Dagur.

The robot could be used to handle nuclear material, the developers said. 

Other projects on display included a voice-based noticeboard with a voice-to-text converter which could be used for instructing students in military classes. The board displays text which is spoken into a microphone using the Global System for Mobile (GSM) module. The project was developed by Lt. Bakuni, Lt. Shubam Patnaik, Lt. Ajay Semwal, and Lt. Saurabh Pandey.

The cost of most projects ranged between Rs. 70,000 and Rs. 90,000. Most models developed by the graduates of MCEME are later tried and tested in the country’s defence laboratories. “We have applied for patent and are awaiting results,” said Maj. Kiran, who was one among those who developed the four level safety key.

MCEME trains students in both B.Tech and M.Tech degrees.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/dalbir-singh-indian-army-western-command-4434015/
By: PTI | Chandigarh | Published December 18, 2016 9:13 pm




Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh. (Source: PTI Photo)

Army Chief General Dalbir Singh Suhag on Sunday visited Chandimandir military station near Chandigarh on his farewell visit to Western Command. Lt Gen Surinder Singh, GOC-in-C Western Command, received the Army Chief, who was accompanied by his wife Namita Suhag, a defence spokesman said.

The Army Chief was accorded a warm farewell by all ranks of Western Command, he said. During the visit, Suhag addressed all officers of Western Command and applauded all ranks for their selfless commitment and fortitude in discharging their duties under trying circumstances.

He exhorted all ranks to inculcate high standard of professionalism and to uphold the core values of Army. Later, the Army Chief whose term ends this month, called on Haryana Governor Kaptan Singh Solanki and Chief Minister Manohar Lal Khattar, the spokesman said.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh interacting with the All Ranks of Sapta Shakti Command, during his visit to South Western Command, at Jaipur on December 19, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

New Delhi: Army Chief-designate Lt Gen Bipin Rawat and Northern Army Commander Lt Gen D Anbu has underlined the need for a "special focus" to achieve an all-weather connectivity to the strategic Ladakh region, which borders China.
http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...onnectivity-lt-bipin-singh-rawat_1959939.html

The Ladakh region, which has high significance from strategic considerations, remains cut-off for almost half of the year throughout the winter season from the rest of India.

This happens due to intensive snow fall, avalanche and icing at passes viz Zozila on *Srinagar-Kargil-Leh road and Rohtang-Baralacha La-Lachung La and Tanglang La on Manali-Sarchu-Upshi-Leh road.*

"It, therefore, needs a special focus and network of tunnel to have an all weather connectivity," a statement by the army quoted them as saying at a one-day workshop organised by the Ministry of Defence on tunnelling in North & North Eastern Region on December 17 here.

Defence Secretary G Mohan Kumar highlighted that infrastructure development in North and North-Eastern part of the country has always been a matter of challenge due to adverse climatic conditions, fragile and young geology and remote location.

Growing awareness on forest, environmental and ecological issues to minimise instability of hill slopes and avoid phenomena of flash floods and cloud burst has also been a matter of serious concern which need urgent attention, he said.

Underground structures like tunnel could help a great deal to minimise the disturbances to natural settings and provide straight alignment and thus reduce length of roads, he added.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...et-biomediacl-research-defence-trade-4435976/
The Ministry of External Affairs’ joint secretary (Eurasia) G V Srinivas said, “This (High Mountain Biomedical Research) is an interesting area because they have a terrain and the labs which allow us to monitor sleep patterns and the impacts as you go up.”

“This is a biomedical lab in which soldiers from India, soldiers from their side… have this testing of the human response to high-altitude existence. And there is the entire medical gadgetry where they will watch you… whether you are restless, how long can you tolerate…the entire discipline is there. It is being done in Kyrgyzstan. In fact, the Prime Minister had inaugurated it,” he said.

There will be an effort to strengthen this cooperation, which is important for India’s strategic posts in Kashmir and especially in Siachen, officials said.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh interacting with the troops of Central Command, during his farewell visit to HQ Central Command, in Lucknow on December 20, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
21-December, 2016 13:05 IST
*IPS Wives’ Welfare Association (IPSWWA) organizes exhibition on “Beti Bachao, Beti Padhao” *

IPS Wives’ Welfare Association (IPSWWA) organized a one day Exhibition with the theme “Beti Bachao, Beti Padhao”, on December 18, 2016 at the Central Park, New Moti Bagh complex, New Delhi. The exhibition was inaugurated by Smt. Savitri Singh w/o Union Home Minister Shri Rajnath Singh.

Smt. Neelam Pratap Rudy w/o Union Minister for Skill Development and Entrepreneurship, Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy also attended the exhibition among others. Smt. Meenakshi Lekhi, Member of Parliament and renowned actress Smt. Poonam Dhillon graced the occasion during the closing ceremony in the evening.

The exhibition was organized successfully with a noble cause and positivity for overall growth and development of Girl Child. Stalls of the Central Armed Police Forces, Central Police Organisations and cultural programmes were main highlights of the exhibition. The proceeds from the Exhibition to be donated for the noble cause for the Girl Child.

*****

The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre unveiling the plaque to inaugurate the Married Accommodation Project (MAP), at Meerut Military Station, in Uttar Pradesh on December 21, 2016. The Member of Parliament, Meerut, Shri Rajendra Agrawal and the Director General Married Accommodation Project (DGMAP), Major General Sanjeev Jain are also seen.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre visiting a photo-exhibition at the inauguration of the Married Accommodation Project (MAP), at Meerut Military Station, in Uttar Pradesh on December 21, 2016.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre visiting a photo-exhibition at the inauguration of the Married Accommodation Project (MAP), at Meerut Military Station, in Uttar Pradesh on December 21, 2016.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the gathering at the inauguration of the Married Accommodation Project (MAP), at Meerut Military Station, in Uttar Pradesh on December 21, 2016.





The Adjutant General, Lt. Gen. Rakesh Sharma paying homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti, on the occasion of the 33rd Corps Day of Judge Advocate General Department, in New Delhi on December 21, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Lt. Gen Praveen Bakshi inspecting the parade at Officer Taining Academy(OTA) in Chennai. File Photo | Photo Credit:  M Moorthy 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...Defence-Minister-Parrikar/article16918232.ece
* Last week the government appointed Lt Gen Bipin Rawat as the next Army Chief superseding Lt General Bakshi. *
Eastern Army Commander Lt Gen Praveen Bakshi met Defence Minister Mamohar Parrikar on Wednesday, days after he was superseded in the appointment of the next Army Chief.

The meeting is underway at South Block, sources confirmed.

Last weekend the government appointed Lt Gen Bipin Rawat as the next Army Chief. In doing so, the government had superseded the two senior-most officers including Lt Gen Bakshi who was in line for succession. The other officer is Southern Army Commander Lt Gen P.M. Hariz.

Army Chief Gen Dalbir Singh is set to retire on December 31. 

There were wide speculations that Lt Gen Bakshi could be appointed as the first Permanent Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee. However there has been no indication of any such movement so far.

Military circles have been abuzz that the two General officers may tender their resignations before the end of the month.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-December, 2016 17:52 IST
*COAS visit to Pune *

General Dalbir Singh, the Chief of Army Staff (COAS) made his farewell visit to HQ Southern Command, Pune today. During the visit he addressed all officers of Pune Station in which he complimented all the ranks for the excellent job being done by them. During his address, he spoke on a wide range of issues and highlighted progress made on them during his tenure. He stressed the need to continue to build capability as no enemy respects weakness and also be operationally prepared to meet any kind of security challenge. He informed the officers regarding various welfare measures taken for all ranks and veterans. He exhorted them to maintain high level of alertness and take all security measures to thwart any nefarious activity by inimical or anti- national elements. He also interacted with troops over a cup of tea at Milkha Singh Sports Complex. The COAS returned to Delhi after interacting with Veterans.

Col Rohan Anand, SM PRO (Army)

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh interacting with the troops, during his farewell visit to HQ Southern Command, Pune on December 22, 2016.




****************

Ministry of Defence
22-December, 2016 17:47 IST
*First Skill Certification Ceremony of Pilot Batches of Army Skill Training Centre, Delhi Cantt & Country’s first Under Pradhan Mantri Kaushal Vikas Yojna 2.0 By President AWWA *

*“Army Skill Training Centres are driven by Compassion and Purpose to Enable and Empower army Spouses and Wards to become Mainstream Contributors in their Household through NSDC Certified Courses thus,enhancing their true self-worth”*


Army Skill Training Centre (ASTC), Delhi Cantt the _iconic skill centre,_ was inaugurated by Mrs Namita Suhag, President Army Wives Welfare Association (AWWA) on 22 Aug 2016. ASTC, Delhi Cantt runs aspiration based skilling courses for army spouses and wards in four job roles namely, Data Entry Operator, Assistant Beauty Therapist, Sewing Machine Operator and Block-printing. These skill courses are conducted under the overall guidelines of Ministry of Skill Development & Entrepreneurship that are promulgated through National Skill Development Corporation (NSDC). Skill courses at ASTC are conducted as per curriculum issued by NSDC aligned to a given NSQF level with a defined Qualification Pack. Pilot batches of three of these job roles, _Assistant Beauty Therapist, Sewing Machine Operator and Block-printing _have completed their training.


These trainees have created history by not just being the pilot batches of ASTC, but also by producing a remarkable pass percentage of 96.25%. Continuing the trail of creating history, the ASTC Skill Certification Ceremony is also the Country’s First skill certification ceremony under PMKVY2.0 scheme.


The successful trainees were awarded Skill Certificates and start up kit by Mrs Namita Suhag, President AWWA. Addressing the trainees President AWWA urged them to put the acquired skills to good use by working and contributing to their household, thus enhancing their self worth and become an inherent part of the _make in India ecosystem_.


Army officers, representatives of NSDC, concerned Sector Skill Councils and IL&FS, the ASTC training partner, attended the ceremony. Army is in the process of setting up ASTCs across the country in a phased manner. In Phase-I 15 locations have been identified, of which in addition to Delhi Cantt, Missamari and Kolkotta have commenced skilling courses. The number is slated to grow in the near future to bring a larger population of the army spouses into the folds of skilling ecosystem to enable and empower them.



Col Rohan Anand, SM

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
23-December, 2016 13:37 IST
Speech of the President Convocation Ceremony of Army College of Dental Sciences, Secunderabad 

1. It is my pleasure to be here on the occasion of the convocation ceremony of Army College of Dental Sciences. Established in 2001, this college has done remarkably well in a short span of time. From gaining a grade ‘A’ NAAC accreditation to being ranked consistently amongst the top dental institutions in India, it has brought glory to both the Indian Army and the country. By enrolling the wards of Army personnel and making them competent dental professionals, this institution has been rendering yeomen service. 



2. Let me congratulate the young bright students - who have turned dental surgeons today - and the others who have been conferred the Master of Dental Surgery. I see exhilaration and a sense of achievement in them which they truly deserve after years of hard labour. I also see pride and a sense of fulfilment on the faces of their parents. Raising a family in the military environment involves struggle and sacrifice. Armed Forces professionals undergo regular transfers and are frequently required to serve in difficult areas, posing risks to life. Lack of stability and dearth of access to good quality education at the place of postings keep Army personnel away from their families for long. Despite all odds, the fact that they have succeeded in giving their children good education is a matter of immense satisfaction. I compliment these families of the Indian Army on the occasion.



3. I am happy to find a number of girls amongst the graduating students today. Empowered women make for an empowered society. I wish to see this encouraging feature strengthen further in the coming years.



Ladies and Gentlemen:

4. Good health is a gift of God. It is also earned through the maintenance of a healthy lifestyle. Lord Buddha had said and I quote: “_To keep the body in good health is a duty…. otherwise we shall not be able to keep our mind strong and clear_” (unquote). It is important to regulate our daily routine so that we can enjoy good health throughout our life. Oral health is an important component of the overall health profile of an individual. But not much attention is paid to this aspect of human well-being.



5. Many in our country suffer from poor oral health due to wrong lifestyle choices. Consumption of tobacco, junk food, aerated beverages and sweets damage teeth and cause dental caries. Compounding the problem is a general lack of awareness and neglect. Lack of identification of oral diseases at initial stages and neglect of oral health deterioration adds to the disease burden. This is especially true of the economically lower segment for which cost of dental care sometime proves prohibitive. Special measures are necessary to cover the vulnerable sections with reasonable oral healthcare services.


Dear friends:



6. The quantum of work required to be done in this field is huge. It is incumbent on physicians and dentists to reinforce the qualities of oral health hygiene in people. Unless citizens enjoy good health, their productive potential cannot be realized fully. It is important to ensure adequate coverage of the population with quality healthcare infrastructure. We have over 300 dental colleges in the country producing around 30,000 dentists annually. These numbers are somewhat inadequate as the ‘dentist to patient’ ratio is small, particularly in the sub-urban and rural areas. As against an already low ratio of 1:8,000 in urban areas, the dentist to population ratio is acute in rural areas with one dentist for every 50,000 people.



7. If we have to close the gap between the number of people seeking dental treatment and the number of dentists available, we have to introduce innovative models of service delivery. In addition to organizing dental camps and dental education outreach camps, we need to increase access through mobile dental clinics. To spread awareness about the importance of oral health hygiene, the support and contribution of qualified and motivated dental professionals like you will be paramount.



8. It has become imperative to initiate awareness drives and reach out to the population that has so far been excluded from dental care services. We have to start from a basic level, by educating parents and teachers on proper oral healthcare regime and ensure that good practices are inculcated in large number of children. To reach out effectively to the under-privileged and backward sections of our population, we have to employ simpler methods for them to remember and benefit from. Video aid and demonstration will enhance the knowledge of people on this subject. To develop a culture of oral health in our society, we have to create a mindset that understands the importance of improving personal oral hygiene.



Dear graduating students:



9. As you leave the portals of this institution today, be assured that the intellectual, social and technical skills you have acquired here from the teachers and members of faculty would stand you in good stead. In your career, there will be many professional accomplishments to your credit. Your parents, teachers and alma mater will be proud of your achievements. But there will also be a higher calling in your life. You are venturing into a noble profession like medicine. In society, a doctor is accorded the status of God. Honour the trust that people will repose in you. Honour the Hippocratic Oath. Use your knowledge and technical expertise for the welfare of the common man. With your professional might, contribute to the cause of humanity, and touch and transform the lives of millions. I wish each one of you good luck and success in all your future endeavours.



Thank you.

Jai Hind.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee gave away the Trophy to Outstanding Student for best Academic Excellence in Studies at the Convocation Ceremony of Army College of Dental Sciences (ACDS), Secunderabad, in Telangana on December 23, 2016.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee addressing the gathering at the Convocation Ceremony of Army College of Dental Sciences (ACDS), Secunderabad, in Telangana on December 23, 2016. The Governor of Andhra Pradesh and Telangana, Shri E.S.L. Narasimhan is also seen.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee in a group photograph at the Convocation Ceremony of Army College of Dental Sciences (ACDS), Secunderabad, in Telangana on December 23, 2016. The Governor of Andhra Pradesh and Telangana, Shri E.S.L. Narasimhan is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh interacting with the troops during his visit to Assam on December 24, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh being presenting a memento by the GOC-in-C Eastern Command, Lt. Gen. Praveen Bakshi, at HQ Eastern Command, on December 25, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-kumar-apppointed-new-ima-commandant-4444539/

By: PTI | Dehradun | Publishedecember 25, 2016 5:45 pm
Lt General Santosh Kumar Upadhya has been appointed as the new commandant of prestigious Indian Military Academy (IMA). A decorated soldier, Lt General S K Upadhya is an alumni of National Defence Academy (NDA) and IMA.

In 1981, he was commissioned to the 13th Battalion of the Garhwal Rifles.

During a career spanning over three decades he has served in various capacities in military operational services in Sri Lanka, North East India, Jammu and Kashmir and Punjab, according to a press release issued by IMA.

He is a recipient of Sena Medal (Distinguished), Vishisht Seva Medal, Chief of Army Staff Commendation Card and GOC-in-C Commendation Card.

Apart from commanding his Battalion, a Brigade and a Division, he has held varied staff and instructional positions besides serving twice with the United Nations in Rwanda and Cote D’lvoire.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
26-December, 2016 16:45 IST
*Lt Gen Vinod Vashisht takes over as DG NCC *

Lt Gen Vinod Vashisht took over the reins of National Cadet Corps (NCC) as its Director General on 23 December 2016.

An alumnus of National Defence Academy, the General was commissioned into the Regiment of Artillery on 09 June 1979. A graduate from Defence Services Staff College, Wellington, the General has attended the Higher Command Course, National Defence College, IAS Professional Course and Emergency Management Course at Melbourne, Australia.

He has held various staff and command appointments and has been awarded with COAS & GOC-in-C Central Command Commendation, VSM & Bar for distinguished service in command and staff assignments. He held the appointment of Additional Director General in Military Training and Additional Military Secretary (A) at the IHQ of MoD (Army). He was the Commandant, Officers Training Academy, Gaya prior to the current assignment.He succeeds Lt Gen A Chakravarty, who retired on31 August 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/army-chief-visits-forward-areas-of-northern-command_1961908.html

Udhampur: Army Chief General Dalbir Singh today visited forward areas of Leh & Kashmir as part of his farewell visit in the command theatre.


General Dalbir Singh was accorded a warm farewell by officers and men during his visit to all the locations.The Army Chief interacted with the soldiers and complemented them for their professionalism, selfless commitment and loyalty.He exhorted the troops to continue to work with zeal and dedication to overcome the challenges posted by weather, enemy and terrorism.

The Army Chief commended the synergy between all security agencies and civil administration in Jammu and Kashmir. 


First Published: Monday, December 26, 2016 - 20:53


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-December, 2016 17:06 IST
COAS visits Headquarters ARTRAC 

General Dalbir Singh, the Chief of Army Staff visited Headquarters Army Training Command at Shimla today on a farewell visit prior to relinquishing office in the end of the year.

During the visit, he addressed all Officers of the station, highlighting the existing and emerging security and management challenges. He also gave an insight into the numerous steps being taken by the Army in all spheres, for its continued development and growth. While interacting with the troops, he urged them to dedicate themselves to the nation and maintain the highest tradition of the Indian Army. 

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh interacting with the Troops, during his farewell visit to HQ Army Training Command (ARTRAC), in Shimla on December 27, 2016.








The Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Air Command, Air Marshal S.B. Deo paying homage to the martyrs at Shaheed Smarak, on the occasion of the Vijay Diwas, in Noida on December 27, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/army...orward-areas-of-northern-command_1962466.html





Udhampur: Army Chief General Dalbir Singh visited Northern Command Headquarters at Udhampur and forward areas of White Knight Corps on Wednesday.

The General interacted with troops and addressed officers of Northern Command during the farewell visit.

He was accorded a warm farewell by officers and men during his visit to all the locations.

The Army Chief in his address complemented the soldiers of Northern Command for their professionalism, selfless commitment and dedication to the nation.He also appreciated their role during the recent unrest, ceasefire violations and in counter terrorist operations.

He exhorted the troops to continue to work with zeal and dedication to overcome the numerous challenges.

The Army Chief commended the synergy between all security agencies and civil administration in Jammu and Kashmir. 


First Published: Wednesday, December 28, 2016 - 20:50


----------



## Asia.jindabad

Akash missiles short range surface to air missile


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-December, 2016 17:33 IST
*Coas Rechristened Army Parade Ground as ‘Cariappa Parade Ground’ *




Gen Dalbir Singh, Chief of the Army Staff, dedicated a statue of Field Marshal K M Cariappa at the Army Parade Ground, Delhi Cantonment and rechristened the parade ground as “*Cariappa Parade Ground*” today. 

It is customary in the Indian Army that parade grounds are named after eminent military personalities and war heroes. Army Parade Ground at Delhi Cantonment has been rechristened as Cariappa Parade Ground in the memory of Field Marshal KM Cariappa, the first Commander-in-Chief of the Indian Army. The Parade Ground in Delhi Cantonment is one of the largest and most prominent parade grounds of the country. 


Col Rohan Anand, SM

The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh dedicated the statue of field Marshal K.M. Cariappa, during the Rechristening Ceremony of Army Parade Ground, in New Delhi on December 29, 2016.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Republic of India
31-December, 2016 14:35 IST
Cabinet Decisions: Since 06.01.2016


*Cabinet approves raising of 17 Indian Reserve Battalions by J&K and LWE States 
*


The Union Cabinet under the Chairmanship of Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the raising of 17 India Reserve Battalions (IR Bns) by Jammu & Kashmir and Left Wing Extremism (LWE) affected States. It includes five IR Bns in the state of J&K, four IR Bns in Chhattisgarh, three IR Bns in Jharkhand, three IR Bns in Odisha and two IR Bns in Maharashtra.


*20.04.2016
Transfer of 58.81 acres land of Farakka Barrage Project at Farakka to Border Security Force for establishment of 04-BattaIion Head Quarters of BSF*

*29.06. 2016*
*Cabinet approves Cadre Review of Group 'A' Officers of Central Reserve Police Force *

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the Cadre Review of Group 'A' Executive officers of Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) with net creation of 90 posts of various ranks from Deputy Commandant to Special DG ranks. After creation of these posts in CRPF, the operational efficiency and capacity building of the Force including its administrative capabilities would be enhanced.


----------



## Hindustani78

***************
General Dalbir Singh paying homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate prior to relinquishing command as Chief of Army Staff, in New Delhi on December 31, 2016.





General Dalbir Singh being accorded a Guard of Honour prior to relinquishing command as Chief of Army Staff, in New Delhi on December 31, 2016.





General Dalbir Singh handing over the baton to General Bipin Rawat in the office of Chief of Army Staff, in New Delhi on December 31, 2016.





General Bipin Rawat takes over as the Chief of Army Staff, in New Delhi on December 31, 2016.





Ministry of Defence
31-December, 2016 14:51 IST
*GENERAL BIPIN RAWAT takes over as the 27th COAS of the INDIAN ARMY *

General Dalbir Singh, the Chief of Army Staff, after an illustrious career spanning over four decades, handed over the baton to General Bipin Rawat in a ceremony held at South Block today. Amongst numerous achievements, the tenure of Gen Dalbir Singh was operationally significant wherein a high tempo of operations was maintained in J&K and North East. Gen Dalbir Singh laid a wreath at Amar Jawan Jyoti and was accorded a guard of honour at South Block Lawns prior to relinquishing as COAS.

General Bipin Rawat took over as the 27th Chief of the Army Staff. The General Officer was tenanting the appointment of the Vice Chief of Army Staff (VCOAS) of the Indian Army from 01 Sep 2016.

General Bipin Rawat was commissioned in the Fifth Battalion of the Eleven Gorkha Rifles in December 1978, from Indian Military Academy, Dehradun, where he was awarded the ‘Sword of Honour’. The General Officer has vast experience in high altitude warfare and counter insurgency operations. He commanded an Infantry battalion, along the Line of Actual Control in the Eastern Sector; a Rashtriya Rifles Sector and an Infantry Division in the Kashmir Valley, a Corps in the Eastern theatre and the Southern Command. He has tenanted instructional appointments at Indian Military Academy, Dehradun and at Army War College, Mhow.

Lt Gen Bipin Rawat has held important staff appointments at Directorate General of Military Operations and Military Secretary’s Branch at Army HQ. He has also been Major General General Staff (MGGS) at HQ Eastern Command. The General Officer commanded a Multinational Brigade, in a Chapter VII mission in the Democratic Republic of Congo (MONUC). Whilst serving with the United Nations, he was twice awarded the Force Commander’s Commendation.

An alumni of Defence Services Staff College, Wellington, the Higher Command & National Defence College Courses, the General Officer, during the span of over 38 years service in uniform, has been awarded for gallantry and distinguished service with the UYSM, AVSM, YSM, SM, VSM, COAS Commendation on two occasions and the Army Commander’s Commendation. The General Officer also attended the Command and General Staff College (CGSC) course at Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, USA.

Academically inclined, he has authored numerous articles on ‘National Security’ and ‘Leadership’, which have been published in various journals and publications. He was awarded M. Phil in Defence Studies from Madras University. He has a Diploma in Management and another Diploma in Computer Studies. Lieutenant General Bipin Rawat has also completed his research on military media strategic studies and was awarded Doctorate of Philosophy (Ph.D) from Chaudhary Charan Singh University, Meerut in 2011.


Col Rohan Anand, SM

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat paying homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on January 01, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat calling on the Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari, in New Delhi on January 03, 2017.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat calling on the Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari, in New Delhi on January 03, 2017.


----------



## Tea addict




----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa calling on the Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari, in New Delhi on January 03, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-January, 2017 19:27 IST
*Defence Minister compliments Directorate General Defence Estates for its successful Swachhta Campaign *



Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar appreciated the efforts of Directorate General Defence Estates (DGDE) in translating the concept of Swachh Bharat campaign into reality. Addressing a press conference, here today on the successful conclusion of Swachhta Pakhwada in the cantonments under the aegis of DGDE, the Minister said during the _pakhwada_, DGDE has managed to dispose of nearly 10,800 MT of garbage through Sewage Treatment Plants (STPs) from their cantonments which is itself an achievement. On this occasion, the Minister also released a booklet on the ‘Swachh Bharat Abhiyan in cantonments’ during the _pakhwada_. 


In his welcome address, Additional DGDE Shri P Daniel gave a presentation on the activities of its 62 notified cantonments in the successful implementation of the Swachhta Pakhwada, which was observed from 01 to 15 December 2016 all over India. He said cantonment boards are now trying to introduce Solid Waste Management System in their areas on the lines of the system being operated in Goa. The boards have also introduced modern bio-digester toilets developed by DRDO and all efforts are on to declare all cantonments as ‘Open Defecation Free’ as per guidelines of the Ministry of Urban Development 


Shri Daniel further said that after checking, it was confirmed that no insanitary latrines were found in any cantonment and 171 toilets were attended to during the _pakhwada_. He also mentioned that approximately 762 kms of drains and sewers were cleaned, intensive cleaning of roads and trimming of roadside trees and management of trenching ground were executed during the exercise.  To create more awareness about the Swachhta campaign, DGDE has now decided that such activities will be carried out periodically by cantonment boards under the motto *‘Swachh Chhavni Swasth Chhavni*’, to sustain the momentum of the Swachh Bharat Campaign. The message of the campaign will also be spread through a Mini Marathon and a drawing/painting competition, which will be organised by all cantonments on 15 and 22 January 2017 as part of the Republic Day celebrations, he added.



The function was attended by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre, Secretary (Defence Production) Shri AK Gupta, Secretary (Ex-Servicemen Welfare) Shri Prabhu Dayal Meena, Director General Defence Estates Shri Jojneswar Sharma and Addl Secretary (MoD) Shri JRK Rao. 

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar releasing a booklet ‘Swachh Bharat Abhiyan in Cantonments’ with specific reference to Swachhata Pakhwada, in New Delhi on January 03, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Secretary (Defence Production), Shri A.K. Gupta are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The DG: NCC, Lt. Gen. Vinod Vashisht addressing a press conference to coincide with the Annual NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 05, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat visiting Jammu & Kashmir on a three-day tour, on January 05, 2017.


----------



## RPK




----------



## Hindustani78

Vice President's Secretariat
06-January, 2017 13:42 IST
*NCC is shaping the character and moral fibre of our young people: Vice President *

Inaugurates NCC Republic Day Camp 



The Vice President of India, Shri M. Hamid Ansari has said that the NCC is shaping the character and moral fibre of our young people, and ultimately the effectiveness and dynamism of the nation. He was addressing after inaugurating the NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, here today.

The Vice President said that through programmes like the NCC, the Government of India is investing in today’s youth and India’s future. If the youth of a country are educated and willing to go the extra mile to effect positive change, nothing can prevent the country from greatness, he added.

Addressing the NCC Cadets, the Vice President said that they are a model to the youth of the country and their conduct must be exemplary and just. He urged them to continue with this hard work and achieve their dreams and goals with dedication and distinction.

Following is the text of Vice President’s address:

“I am delighted to be here for the Republic Day Camp of the National Cadet Corps. I extend my greetings and best wishes for a bright and prosperous New Year to all of you.

The NCC, with its motto of *Ekta aur Anushasan* (Unity and Discipline) has been providing our young people with opportunities for self-development and avenues to fulfil their potential for growth. In so doing, NCC is playing an important role in shaping the character and moral fibre of our young people, and ultimately the effectiveness and dynamism of the nation.

I am happy to see the bright and young cadets, smartly turned out and beaming with confidence. You showcase the dynamism and energy of youth with the discipline and camaraderie instilled by the NCC. 

I am sure that the Republic Day Camp will be a memorable, interesting and learning experience for each one of you. It will give you an opportunity to interact with cadets not only from other parts of the country, but also from friendly foreign countries, who will be joining you shortly. Experiences such as this camp highlight the essence of universal brotherhood transcending and help you learn valuable life and work skills such as teamwork and leadership.

Your experience in NCC will equip you to become active, responsible members of your communities and that you will go on to make valuable contributions to Indian society on a daily basis in terms of environmental and community activities.

Through programmes like the NCC, the Government of India is investing in today’s youth and India’s future. The youth of a nation determine how it shapes up a few years into the future; they are the future of the country, and their actions and inaction, both contribute to the state of the nation. If the youth of a country are educated and willing to go the extra mile to effect positive change, nothing can prevent the country from greatness.

The NCC takes upon itself to provide motivated leadership in all walks of life through interactive curriculum and activities like NCC Republic Day Camp. NCC is dedicated to fostering the spirit of adventure among the youth, but also inculcates social responsibilities and encourages cadets to contribute towards AIDS awareness, Cancer Awareness, Adult education, Anti Dowry, Anti Drugs, Organ Donation and Cleanliness programmes. Your contributions towards social causes have been recognized and a several awards conferred on you. I compliment you on your efforts. The nation is indeed very proud of you. 

You are a model to the youth of the country. Your conduct must be exemplary and just. I urge you to continue with this hard work and achieve your dreams and goals with dedication and distinction.

I am impressed by your turnout today and I would like to congratulate you all for the same.

I have great pleasure in inaugurating the Annual National Cadet Corps Republic Day Camp 2017, may you derive maximum benefit from it.

Jai Hind.”

***

The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari unfurling the NCC Flag at the inauguration of the NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 06, 2017. The Director General, NCC, Lt. Gen. Vinod Vashisht is also seen.





The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari inspecting the guard of honour at the inauguration of the NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 06, 2017. The Director General, NCC, Lt. Gen. Vinod Vashisht is also seen.





The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari addressing at the inauguration of the NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 06, 2017. The Director General, NCC, Lt. Gen. Vinod Vashisht is also seen.





The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari witnessing the Band Display at the inauguration of the NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 06, 2017. The Director General, NCC, Lt. Gen. Vinod Vashisht is also seen.





The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari inspecting the flag area at the inauguration of the NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 06, 2017.




The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari inspecting the flag area at the inauguration of the NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 06, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari visiting the Photo Exhibition at the inauguration of the NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 06, 2017.





The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari with a Group of Cadets at the inauguration of the NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 06, 2017.





The Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari signing the visitor’s book at the inauguration of the NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 06, 2017. The Director General, NCC, Lt. Gen. Vinod Vashisht is also seen.





http://zeenews.india.com/india/lt-g...et-to-be-next-vice-chief-of-army_1964786.html
IANS | Last Updated: Friday, January 6, 2017 - 00:38
New Delhi: Lt General Sarath Chand is set to be the next Vice Chief of Army and likely to assume office later this month, sources said.

An official announcement on the decision is yet to be made.

Lt. General Chand is the General Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Jaipur-based South Western Command. He will be replacing General Bipin Rawat, who took over as the Army Chief.

Lt. Gen Sarath Chand was commissioned into the Garhwal Rifles in June 1979.

In a military career spanning almost 37 years, he has participated in many active combat leadership roles at every stage of command in the Army.

First Published: Friday, January 6, 2017 - 00:38


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...s-firepower/story-4ivjK6nHesGjVfHFhpDs3K.html
Updated: Jan 06, 2017 10:26 IST




*Indian artillery men fire 155mm Bofors guns at enemy positions from a gun emplacement in the Drass sector of Indian-controlled Kashmir 22 June 1999. (AFP) *

Top academia from Indian Institutes of Technology, Bangalore-based Indian Institute of Science and other centres of excellence will get a ringside view of the army’s precise application of firepower, as part of an overarching programme to involve them in overcoming modernisation hurdles being faced by the force.

They will witness live firing by the Bofors gun, 130 mm artillery guns and rocket launchers for the first time. 

Under outreach initiative, spearheaded by the Army Design Bureau (ADB) set up last year, the academia and industry experts will be taken to the School of Artillery in Devlali on January 9 and Infantry School in Mhow on February 20 – both in Madhya Pradesh – for elaborate firepower displays.

The army is seeking their help to fix at least 170 problem areas in modernisation ranging from mobility of guns in mountains to night vision devices and wound-healing fabric to satellite-based tracking systems. 

The academia and industry are also being tapped to develop future technologies such as armoured fighting vehicles, unmanned combat aerial vehicles, longer range surface-to-air missiles and precision weapons. 

A South Block source said an army team, headed by deputy chief Lieutenant General Subrata Saha, has held 17 bilateral army-industry interactions and eight trilateral army-industry-academia interactions.

“The interactions were aimed at promoting an understanding of the army’s modernisation requirements, gauging the industry’s capabilities and finding out how academic activities could be aligned to meet the army’s future needs,” the source said.

The Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises (MSME) sector stands to make some significant gains by taking part in the modernisation drive as almost 40% of the army’s schemes are valued at less than Rs 140 crore.

Last year, the academia and industry representatives were taken to Ahmednagar and Gopalpur to educate them about tanks and air defence equipment. They have been taken to high-altitude areas in the Northeast and Jammu and Kashmir, and a field trip to the desert sector will take place in February.

A senior officer said many projects under IMPRINT India (Impacting Research Innovation and Technology) - a pan-IIT and IISc joint initiative to develop a roadmap for research to solve major engineering and technology challenges – were being aligned to meet the army’s future requirements.

He said research cells had been set up in several IITs and domain-specific courses in defence technology were in the works. He said the industry’s response to army’s request for information for several schemes had increased significantly after the setting up of the ADB. The army has already signed an MoU for collaboration with IIT Gandhinagar, and another one with IIT Mumbai is likely to be inked on January 8.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa along with AFWWA President, Smt. Kamalpreet Dhanoa being briefed by the NCC cadets participating in NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 09, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781768294457978880


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat calling on the Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh, in New Delhi on January 10, 2017.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Dhanush 45 with the IA


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Army soldiers show their skills during an Army exhibition, in Allahabad.


----------



## Hindustani78

Visitors take a selfie with the weapons and equipments used in Indian Army during an exhibition, in Allahabad on Tuesday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-January, 2017 16:05 IST
*Curtain Raiser : DEFCOM – 2017 *


A Curtain Raiser Ceremony for DEFCOM 2017 was held at India Habitat Centre, New Delhi today wherein a Brochure on the theme, *‘Infrastructure and Skilled Human Resource for Digital Army’*, was released by Lieutenant General Ashish Ranjan Prasad, Signal Officer-in-Chief and Senior Colonel Commandant, Corps of Signals. 



The occasion was also graced by senior representatives of Indian Industry who are closely involved in shaping a strong, indigenous Defence Industrial Base for the Nation. Addressing the esteemed gathering, Lieutenant General Ashish Ranjan Prasad brought out that the collaborative vision and spirit of DEFCOM 2017 should result in tangible outcomes in the form of a concerted National endeavor to equip the Network Centric ‘Digital Army’ capable of ‘Translating Information Superiority into Combat Power’ in times to come. 


*Mr Kiran Karnik*, *Chairman CII National Committee on Telecom and Broadband and CII National Mission on Digital India* lauded the stellar role of DEFCOM in evolving the operational communication ‘Information-Structures’ for the Army. 



DEFCOM 2017, an annual seminar organised jointly by the Corps of Signals of Indian Army and Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) is scheduled to be held on *23 and 24 March 2017* at India Habitat Centre, New Delhi. DEFCOM is the most seminal forum for interaction between the officers of the Armed Forces, Indian Industry, Academia and R&D organisations on matters related to operational communication systems for the Army. 




Col Rohan Anand, SM

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

The So-in-C and Senior Colonel Commandant, Corps of Signals, Lt. Gen. A.R. Prasad releasing a brochure on “Infrastructure and Skilled Human Resource for Digital Army”, at the Curtain Raiser of DEFCOM – 2017, in New Delhi on January 11, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat calling on the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, in New Delhi on January 11, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

An Indian Army jawan taking a selfie with his wife and children during weapons exhibition in Bikaner on Wednesday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

An Army jawan with his wife during weapons exhibition in Bikaner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Jan 12, 2017, 7:18 pm IST
*Updated *Jan 12, 2017, 7:34 pm IST

The force was inducted by the General Officer Commander-in-Chief (GOC-in-C) of the Northern Command, Lt Gen D Anbu who visited the camp.





http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...-rescue-force-in-avalanche-prone-siachen.html

*Jammu:* In order to check the casualties caused by the snow avalanches at Siachen Glacier, the highest battlefield in the world, Army has inducted a special rescue force, 'Avalanche Panthers, Mountain Rescuers' to respond in case of an emergency.

The 'Avalanche Panthers, Mountain Rescuers' is a highly skilled force with in-depth knowledge, adaptability with local terrain and weather conditions, and capability to respond in the shortest possible time for rescue operations, especially in glaciated terrain, an army spokesman said.

The force was inducted by the General Officer Commander-in-Chief (GOC-in-C) of the Northern Command, Lt Gen D Anbu who visited the camp on Wednesday.

The force, raised on December 6 last at Siachen Base Camp, consists mainly of the troops from the Ladakh Scouts, who being the 'Sons of the Soil' are well adapted, to terrain and weather conditions prevalent in this high altitude region.

Lt Gen D Anbu visited the forward Siachen posts where he was accompanied by the Corps Commander of the 14-corps, Lt Gen PJS Pannu.

While interacting with the troops in the super high altitude posts, the Army commander appreciated their work in challenging and inhospitable terrain.

He was also briefed on the Operational preparedness and security situation in the region by the Corps Commander and other Commanders on ground.


----------



## Eagle+Viper




----------



## GuardianRED

tipu khan sehar said:


>


First you have just shown to everyone how STUPID you are !!!... Posting a video that shows a German V2 rocket!! .... Pathetic!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Indian Army shows firepower at Armoured Corps Centre and School & Mechanised Infantry Regimental Centre at KK Ranges Ahmednagar on 10 Jan


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence13-January, 2017 18:38 IST
Joint Armed Forces Veterans’ Day Celebration



The Joint Armed Forces Veterans’ Day shall be commemorated tomorrow acknowledging the selfless devotion and sacrifice by Veterans of the Services. Over 1500 Veterans of the Army, Navy and Air Force are likely to attend the function which will be addressed by the Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre, who will be the Chief Guest at the function. Serving and retired Chiefs of the three Services will also grace the occasion as Guests’ of Honour.

The event is being organized all across the nation and military stations. In the national capital the event will be held at Harbaksh Stadium, Delhi Cantonment from 9:30 AM onwards. Exclusive counters by Directorate of Indian Army Veterans (DIAV) & Ex Servicemen (ESM) Helpline, ECHS, AWPO, Kendriya Sainik Board (KSB), Directorate General Resettlement (DGR), Comptroller General of Defence Accounts (CGDA), Canteen Services Directorate and Army Welfare Education Society (AWES) will be set up to disseminate information on different facets of Ex-Servicemen welfare.

A medical camp will also be established to provide on-site health screening.

****

Ministry of Defence
13-January, 2017 18:01 IST
*Lieutenant General Sarath Chand Takes over as Vice Chief of Army Staff *

Lieutenant General Sarath Chand took over as Vice Chief of Army Staff and paid homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti, today. Before taking over as Vice Chief of Army Staff, the General officer was commanding South Western Command. 

The General Officer was commissioned into the Garhwal Rifles in June 1979. During career spanning over 38 years, he has served in all operational theatres and has participated in many active combat leadership roles at every stage of command. The early operational service of the General includes the command of Company in the Kargil Sector of Ladakh and in active operations during Operation PAWAN as part of the IPKF in Sri Lanka. He commanded battalion in Operation RHINO and Operation FALCON, an Infantry Brigade in the deserts and a Counter Insurgency Force deployed in the Kashmir Valley and thereafter commanded a strategically important 4 Corps. He has also held a number of important staff as well as instructional appointments during his career. The General Officer has served at the United Nations Mission in Somalia (UNOSOM-II). 

The General Officer in his capacity as Vice Chief will head the General Staff Branch at the Army Headquarters and will provide crucial support to the Army Chief in discharge of his duties. He will be responsible for ensuring the operational effectiveness of the Army by directly overseeing the functioning of the military operations, intelligence and logistics directorates. He will coordinate and facilitate decision making on critical issues involving multiple stakeholders within and outside Army.

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat addressing the annual Army press conference as run up to Army Day 2017, in New Delhi on January 13, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-January, 2017 18:33 IST
*Government committed to Veterans’ Welfare: Dr. Bhamre *



The Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre has categorically stated that the Government is sensitive to the issues and concerns of Ex-Servicemen and all possible steps are being taken to mitigate their grievances. He also appealed to Ex-Servicemen community to utilize the available official forums like Army Veteran Portal to express their problems and seeking redressal of them through official channels.

Addressing the Inaugural Armed Forces Veterans’ Day function at Delhi Cantonment, today, Dr. Bhamre said “Veterans are an essential part of the Armed Forces family who are the keepers of our values and culture and it is our duty to respect and honour them as they are an unbreakable link between the present and the past.” He assured the veterans and their widows that the Central and State Governments and all the Service Headquarters are fully committed to look after them.

Dr. Bhamre in his speech dwelt upon different welfare measures taken by the Government for the well-being of the Veterans. He mentioned that last year some important steps were taken like establishment of the Directorate of Indian Army Veterans at Delhi Cantt and the process of establishing a veteran vertical in each Area and Sub-Area level has begun to look after their welfare. The Minister informed that every year Ex-Servicemen rallies are organised to look after the pension grants and health needs of Veterans and their dependents and 102 such rallies were successfully organised last year.

The Minister said, the Government under the leadership of Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi implemented One Rank One Pension (OROP) scheme, a demand which was pending for implementation for the last more than 40 years. The current position on disbursement of OROP arrears as on 27 December 2016 are as follows:- 1st instalment amounting to 3,994.49 crore has been disbursed to 19,69,385 Ex-Servicemen, while 2nd instalment amounting to 2,290.72 crore has been disbursed to 15,54,849 Ex-Servicemen. The total number of Ex-Servicemen eligible for OROP are 20,72,457.

The Minister particularly stressed upon the Skill Development of Veterans so that they can contribute effectively to the nation by starting a new innings in their career. He also stated that the ECHS, through its polyclinics all over India and Nepal is working effectively for the health care of the Ex-Servicemen.

The function was attended by many Ex-Chiefs of the three Services and serving Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, Vice Chief of the Air Staff Air Marshal SB Deo, Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC) Lt Gen Satish Dua amongst hundreds of Armed Forces Veterans. 

************


Ministry of Defence
14-January, 2017 18:28 IST
*Colourful Dances by school students to Enthral Audience of Republic Day Parade – 2017 *



Over 600 boys and girls are participating in this year’s Republic Day Celebrations with three cultural items from Directorate of Education, Govt. of Delhi and another from South Central Zone Cultural Centre, Nagpur.


162 students of Kendriya Vidyalaya, Pitampura, Delhi will perform a dance based on the national tri-colour with the theme ‘Tiranga Sakshi Hai’. Their performance will express immense pleasure and enthusiasm and convey how our national flag has been a witness to the glorious tales of our freedom fighters, formation of Indian democracy, the endless affection of Indians, women empowerment, and such countless achievements. While affirming the respect and affection of the citizens, for the national flag, they express their faith that India will re-emerge as a world leader with the power of knowledge.



Another 150 students of Sarvodaya Kanya Vidyalaya, Chirag Delhi will render a song and dance performance paying tribute to the youth of our country who have taken up the cause of leading the country to the path of success and development. The young participants inspire our countrymen to dedicate this youth power for the service of the nation and uplift the suppressed, thereby leading to the path of progress and making the nation’s mark on the global platform. The song touches the innermost chords of hearts, evokes the spirit of patriotism and inspires the youth to take our country to new heights of development. The map formation during the dance performance denotes India’s unique feature – ‘Unity in Diversity’.



165 students drawn from South Central Zone Cultural Centre, Nagpur will perform the ‘Saila Karma’ dance popular in Madhya Pradesh, which starts with the worship of Sun God. Saila is the popular dance of the Gond Tribe of Dindori District in Madhya Pradesh. The villagers of Gond tribe perform this dance on joyous harvesting occasion. They wear colourful dresses, also decorate their cattle, and dance in great passion and enthusiasm. Some of the dancers disguise as scarecrow, which is a useful element to protect the crops from wild invaders. Saila, being performed accompanying the major rural instruments like Mandal, Timki, Flute and with the melodies of folk songs, with its colourful-decorated costumes, turns into a centre of attraction. 



150 school students from Mount Abu Public School, Sector-5, Rohini, Delhi will give a dance performance primarily based on Assam Nritya Shaili. These dynamic and charismatic students of Mount Abu Public School present a mesmerizing and vibrant performance that is based on famous Assamese Dance Style ‘Sattriya’. Through this dance performance, they honour the Supreme Power that instils positivity and vitality in our life. Following the rhythm of Takori, the children will create a holy environment to evoke the senses and allow everyone to realize the omnipresence of the Almighty and celebrate the unique creation of God.

* *******

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee with the Students and Children from Nonei, Manipur attending the National Integration Tour, organised by 8 Assam Rifles, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on January 14, 2017.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee with the Students and Children from Imphal attending the National Integration Tour, organised by 9 Assam Rifles, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on January 14, 2017.





ASC Tornadoes perform stunts on a motorcycle during the release of a coffee table book on ASC Centre and College at Parade ground of ASC Centre and college, in Bengaluru.


----------



## Eagle+Viper

march lagii hyyeh lo us ko elaj


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
15-January, 2017 15:51 IST
*President of India Extends his Greetings on the Occasion of Army Day 2017 *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee has extended his greetings and felicitations to all officers, soldiers, veterans, civilians, ex-servicemen and their families on the occasion of Army Day 2017.

In his message, the President has said, “I am happy to learn that the Army Day is being celebrated on 15th January, 2017.

The Indian Army plays a pivotal role in ensuring the national security of India, whilst defending our borders across some of the most perilous terrain in the world. It provides stability during internal security challenges and is often called upon to provide assistance during natural calamities. The Indian Army is known for its professionalism, selfless commitment and the unparalleled bravery of its rank and file.

Today, we remember our bravehearts who have made the supreme sacrifice in the line of duty. The nation is indebted to them and their families. I wish to place on record our deepest appreciation for the dedication and devotion of our soldiers in their service to the nation.

I am confident the Indian Army will continue to acquit itself as a robust and vital instrument of national power in the coming years.

I wish the Army Day celebrations all success”.

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee, the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi and other dignitaries attending the Army Day reception, in New Delhi on January 15, 2017.




*****

Prime Minister's Office
15-January, 2017 08:03 IST
*PM salutes Indian Army on the occasion of Army Day*

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi has saluted the courage & invaluable service of the Indian Army, on the occasion of Army Day.

"Greetings to all soldiers, veterans & their families on Army Day. We salute the courage & invaluable service of the Indian Army.

Indian Army always leads from the front, be it in protecting the sovereignty of our nation or helping citizens during natural disasters.

We remember with great pride all the sacrifices made by our Army. They put their lives at risk so that 125 crore Indians live peacefully," the Prime Minister said.

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi presents certificates to innovators in the Indian Army, on the occasion of the Army Day, in New Delhi on January 15, 2017. The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar is also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi presents certificates to innovators in the Indian Army, on the occasion of the Army Day, in New Delhi on January 15, 2017. The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar is also seen.




***

Ministry of Defence
15-January, 2017 16:49 IST
*69TH ARMY DAY PARADE-2017 * 

_On Army Day, Indian Army_

_Celebrates being Instrument of National Power_



Indian Army celebrated its 69th Army Day today. General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff reviewed the Army Day Parade at the Cariappa Parade Ground, Delhi Cantonment and awarded fifteen Sena Medals (including five posthumously) for individual acts of Gallantry and fourteen COAS Unit Citations for commendable performance of their respective units.


Every year Indian Army celebrates 15th January as ‘Army Day’ to commemorate the day when General (later Field Marshal) K.M Carriappa took over the command of Army from General Sir F.R.R Bucher, the last British Commander-in-Chief in 1949 and became the first Commander-in-Chief of Indian Army post Independence.


General Bipin Rawat, in his address stated that while India sought peace on Line of Control, Cease Fire Violations or untoward incidents propagated by Pakistan will be responded to by force. He also brought out that Confidence Building Measures were being further strengthened along the Line of Actual Control with China to reduce tensions. The COAS highlighted contribution of Indian Army in UN Peace Keeping Missions, modernization projects in the pipeline and welfare schemes being instituted for serving soldiers, ex servicemen and veer naris. He reinforced the point that redressal of individual grievances by serving personnel should be carried out through established mechanisms within Army rather than resorting to platform of social media for the same.



The parade was commanded by Maj Gen Rajesh Sahai, Chief of Staff, Delhi Area. The leading contingent of the parade was formed of the recipients of the Param Vir Chakra, Ashok Chakra Awardees and International Sports Awardees. This was followed by Army contingents which included T-90 Tank BHISHMA, Infantry Combat Vehicle BMP II, Brahmos Missile System, Weapon Locating Radar (SWATHI), Akash Missile System, CBRN (Chemical, Biological, Radiological & Nuclear) Reconnaissance Vehicle, Mobile transportable satellite terminal vehicle and seven marching contingents including mounted horse cavalry.


The Veterans Tableaux, organized by the Directorate of Indian Army Veterans, depicted their role and contributions towards the nation. A motorcycle display by “SHWET ASHW” team of the Army Corps of Military Police was the other attraction during the parade. A Paramotors display was also carried out by a team from the 50 (I) Para Brigade.


The grand finale was a combat demonstration, which showcased combat techniques of the Army sub units. Combat actions included strafing runs depicted by armed helicopter, combat manoeuvres by tracked combat vehicles and special operations including air insertion and extrication of soldiers behind enemy lines.


The Indian Army is regarded as one of the most credible institutions and Instrument of National Power. Indian Army operates in the most inhospitable conditions with resolve and pride. It has acquitted itself extremely creditably in internal security and counter-insurgency operations and has extended invaluable aid to civil authorities in disaster management and maintenance of law and order.


Earlier in the day, wreaths were laid at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate by the three Service Chiefs to commemorate the Army Day.


Col Rohan Anand, SM

PRO (Army)

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat reviewing the Army Day Parade, in New Delhi on January 15, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

A tableau on display at the Army Day parade in New Delhi.




Armys mechanised columns on display at the Army Day parade in New Delhi.





Akash Missile System on display at the Army Day parade in New Delhi. 




Army soldiers display their war skills at the Army Day parade in New Delhi.




Army soldiers march at the Army Day parade in New Delhi.




Army soldiers display their war skill at the Army Day parade in New Delhi.




Army soldiers display their war skill at the Army Day parade in New Delhi.


----------



## Hindustani78

An army soldier faints while participating in a march past at the Army Day parade in New Delhi.





Army soldiers display their war skill at the Army Day parade in New Delhi.





Army soldiers display their war skill at the Army Day parade in New Delhi.





Army Chief Gen Bipin Rawat honours Siachen braveheart Lance Naik Hanamanthappa Koppads widow during the Army Day parade in New Delhi.








http://zeenews.india.com/india/army...-koppad-honoured-with-sena-medal_1967292.html
New Delhi: Siachen braveheart Lance Naik Hanamanthappa Koppad, who died after he was miraculously rescued alive from beneath tonnes of snow following an avalanche that hit his post in Siachen Glacier, was on Sunday awarded the Sena Medal.


Lance Naik Hanamanthappa’s wife, Mahadevi, received the medal from Army Chief General Bipin Rawat. 

Along with him, fifteen other bravehearts will be awarded gallantry awards. Five of them made the supreme sacrifice.


First Published: Sunday, January 15, 2017 - 12:02

Army Chief Gen Bipin Rawat and other senior officers in a group photo with the winners of gallantry awards at the Army Day parade in New Delhi.


----------



## Hindustani78

some more pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat and the Vice Chief of Army Staff, Lt. Gen. Sarath Chand in a group photograph with the with school children, as part of the ‘National Integration Tour’ from various schools of Imphal, West District of Manipur, in New Delhi on January 16, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat reviewing the NCC Republic Day Parade 2017, in New Delhi on January 17, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice-Chief of Army Staff, Lt. General Sarath Chand calling on the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju, in New Delhi on January 18, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...s-situation/story-12ROsThsdIlzs6OIWiWdYP.html
Updated: Jan 23, 2017 22:56 IST
General Bipin Rawat, who took over as army chief on December 31, on Monday visited Siachen Glacier in Jammu and Kashmir, the world’s highest and coldest militarised zone.

In his first visit to Siachen, Leh and the Valley since taking charge, Rawat paid his respects to the soldiers killed in action at the Siachen war memorial. He was accompanied by Northern Army Commander Lieutenant, General D Anbu, an army spokesman said, adding he paid “tributes to the martyrs by laying a wreath” and later interacted with troops at the Siachen base camp. 

“Thereafter, the Army Chief moved to Leh where he was briefed on the overall security situation and operational preparedness by the Corps Commander. During his interaction, he appreciated the commitment, dedication, sacrifice and professionalism of all officers and men posted to the region and called up on them to continue to uphold the core values of the Indian Army,” the army spokesman said.

Rawat also visited Srinagar, Kashmir’s summer capital, where he was briefed about the prevailing security scenario in Kashmir. Rawat was informed about the measures placed to integrate all government agencies for efficient intelligence generation and successful conduct of operations.


While this was Rawat’s first visit to the Valley as army chief, he did visit the state earlier this month, taking a tour of the Udhampur-based Northern Command in Jammu province.

General Rawat earlier served in Kashmir in various capacities including commanding the Dagger Division in 2011–2012 and an RR Sector in Sopore - Bandipora in 2006-2007.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> Army air defence guns positioned in Delhi to secure airspace for the annual Republic Day parade. [Jan.2010]


-Vayu


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-February, 2017 18:05 IST
*Lt General JS Cheema takes over as DCOAS (IS&T) of Indian Army *

*



*


Lieutenant General Jagbir Singh Cheema takes over as Deputy Chief of the Army Staff (Information Systems and Training) on 01 February 2017. The General Officer is an alumnus of National Defence Academy and Indian Military Academy. He has a distinguished career spanning more than 38 years during which he has tenanted critical command, staff and instructional appointments at various levels. The General Officer has vast operational experience across the entire spectrum of conflict in both conventional and sub-conventional scenarios along the Western and Northern Fronts.


The General Officer has attended all the prestigious professional courses including the Defence Services Staff College, Long Defence Management Course and the National Defence College Course. The General is a recipient of Ati Vishisht Seva Medal, Vishisht Seva Medal and three Army Commander’s Commendation Cards.


Lieutenant General J S Cheema was the Director General of Infantry in Integrated Headquarters of MoD (Army) prior to elevation to the present appointment of DCOAS (IS&T).

****


----------



## Hindustani78

*General Bipin Rawat arrived in Srinagar on Tuesday in the aftermath of deaths of 20 soldiers including an officer and a JCO in different incidents of snow avalanches mostly along line of control (LoC) in north Kashmir.(Photos via Army spokesperson )*

*“Paying his tributes to the martyrs, Gen Rawat laid emphasis on the need to be constantly aware of the weather patterns prevailing in the area and take all necessary precautions to avoid any untoward incidents,” the spokesman said.

Accompanied by the Northern Army Commander Lt Gen D Anbu and Lt Gen JS Sandhu, the army chief on Wednesday visited LoC in north Kashmir where he was briefed on the operational and logistical preparedness.

“Commending the alertness of all troops deployed along the LC in foiling the nefarious designs of inimical forces, he stressed upon the need to continue our endeavours in maintaining a high degree of vigil,” the army spokesman said.

The general also visited the Victor Force Headquarters at Awantipora where he was apprised of the latest situation in south Kashmir.

“He appreciated the professionalism with which the troops had been operating in full synergy with other security and civil agencies to keep the situation under control and impressed upon everyone to uphold human rights at all times,” the spokesman said.

Since taking over as army chief on December 31, this is General Rawat’s second visit to Kashmir and third to the state.

His first visit to Siachen, Leh and the Valley since taking charge was on January 23 when he paid his respects to the soldiers killed in action at the Siachen war memorial.

Immediately after taking charge, he had visited the Udhampur based Northern Command in Jammu province.

General Rawat earlier served in Kashmir in various capacities including commanding the Dagger Division in 2011–2012 and an RR Sector in Sopore - Bandipora in 2006-2007.
*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-February, 2017 16:16 IST
*Winter Gear to Soldiers *

The jawans deployed at places such as Siachen Glacier are provided with the best quality winter clothing. This comprises 22 items of clothing in all, including trousers, jackets, gloves and sunglasses. The winter clothing provided to the jawans is designed to withstand extreme temperatures that even go below minus 50 degree Celsius. 

The kits provided are as per laid down specifications and no shortcomings have been reported. Upgradation and provision of improved version of winter clothing is a continuous process for which necessary steps are taken regularly. 

The soldiers deployed at places such as Siachen are being provided pre-fabricated insulated shelters (Fiber Reinforced Plastic) except at certain locations where due to terrain configuration and altitude, it is not possible to construct integrated shelters. The soldiers at such locations are provided with insulated tents to enable them to withstand extreme low temperatures. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri G.M Siddeshwara in Lok Sabha today. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...tonment-under-the-scanner/article17198921.ece
NEW DELHI: February 06, 2017 01:16 IST
Updated: February 06, 2017 01:16 IST 





The cell-on-wheels inside the Hisar Military Station. | Photo Credit:  de28 cell on wheel 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...tonment-under-the-scanner/article17198921.ece

* CBI initiates preliminary inquiry after reference by Defence Ministry *

The Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) has begun a preliminary inquiry into the alleged irregular installation of mobile phone towers and misappropriation of funds at the Hisar Military Station in Haryana. Among those under the CBI scrutiny is a retired Lieutenant General.

The CBI initiated the inquiry on a reference from the Defence Ministry about three years after _The Hindu_ carried a series of reports on the alleged irregularities in the sensitive installation, which is the base headquarters for the battle formation of the Army’s 33rd Armoured Division.

As reported in January 2014, at least two functioning base transceiver stations installed by a private mobile phone service provider on the Hisar cantonment premises had come under the scanner of intelligence agencies for suspected irregularities and security implications. They were functioning since 2012, it was alleged.

Enquiries revealed that defence land could not be leased out for the installation of signal towers. As in the case of private entities, it had to be done through the Quarter Master General Branch in consultation with the Military Intelligence, following a mandatory Cabinet Committee authorisation.

Therefore, the service provider installed the towers on the chassis of heavy vehicles, calling them “cell-on-wheels”. After the Military Intelligence highlighted the security issues, an internal inquiry found that bills for power supply to the towers running into lakhs of rupees were pending. After the supply line was snapped, generator backup was being used.

The Intelligence wing found that in June 2010, the service provider had been given an approval by the Signal Regiment of Hisar Cantonment to construct three modern bus shelters on the campus. 

The company, through a letter dated July 2, 2010, informed the then Commanding Officer that while constructing the bus shelters, it interacted with some jawans and families and found that its mobile network strength was not good on the campus.

The service provider proposed that it be allowed to install three “cell-on-wheels”, mentioning in the letter that Chandimadir Cantonment in Panchkula had also granted it the permission for three such towers. It is alleged that on the instructions of the then General Officer Commanding, a clearance was given to install the bus shelters and three “cell-on-wheels”.

*BSNL failed to get nod*

During the inquiry, the Intelligence wing found that government-owned BSNL had also sought permission to install signal towers at Hisar Station, but it did not get the approval. It had also installed a digital exchange for the Army base in 2009.

Alleging irregularities and corruption at the Hisar Station, a Colonel lodged a complaint with the Defence Ministry and the President’s Secretariat, and sought their intervention. He also cited the reports on mobile towers in his complaint which was filed under a provision mandating that if his allegations were proven wrong, he would face action.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2017 16:41 IST
*Raising Retirement Age of Doctors in the Armed Forces *

The retirement age of medical officers in the Armed Forces Medical Service (AFMS) is based on their rank, which ranges from 56 years in the rank of Lieutenant Colonel (& equivalent) to 60 years in case of Major General (& equivalent). In certain cases, Director General of AFMS in the rank of Lieutenant General and other Lieutenant Generals (& equivalent) may retire respectively at the age of 61 & 62 years.


There is no proposal to equate the retirement age of medical officers of AFMS to those doctors working in the civil sector as the terms and conditions of service for the two categories of doctors are totally different.


The present total authorised strength of AFMS is 7073 out of which 843 posts are vacant. Recruitment drives are conducted from time to time to fill up the vacancies.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Shrimati Chhaya Verma and Shri Vishambhar Prasad Nishad in Rajya Sabha today.

*********


----------



## Hindustani78

A BSF jawan keeps vigil near the border fence at Bamial in Punjab’s Pathankot district. File photo | Photo Credit: PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju chairing the review meeting with the Directors General of the Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs), in New Delhi on February 17, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Looking for more: A file picture of Army officers conducting physical tests in Yadgir. | Photo Credit:  Special Arrangement 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-before-you-join-the-Army/article17316987.ece

* Karnataka to train hopefuls from the State to boost entry into the force *
Worried over the declining number of entrants into the Army from Karnataka, the State government has decided to provide pre-recruitment training to Army hopefuls.

In what is being termed the first-of-its-kind effort in the country, the Karnataka Vocational Training and Skill Development Corporation will identify 1,000 candidates and start training them from March.

*Two-month regimen*
The programme has been named ‘Kannadigas in Indian Army.’ “By the end of 2017, we want to train 5,000 Kannadiga youth from all parts of the State, who are planning to participate in the recruitment rallies,” corporation Chairman Muralidhar Halappa told _The Hindu_. The two-month training will involve personality development, apart from physical training, he said. The government hoped at least 50 per cent of the trained candidates would clear the Army recruitment process.

According to Brig. Subodh Kaul (retd.), between 700 and 1,200 vacancies for general duty soldiers are reserved for Karnataka every year, of which a large number are not filled up.

*‘Better opportunities’*
Brig. Kaul, who will coordinate the training programme to be held at Belagavi, said even if the trained candidates did not get into the Army, they could look for chances in the paramilitary forces and private security agencies.


“Candidates will be given certificates by the Security Sector Council of India, which will fetch them good opportunities in the private sector as well,” he said.







Looking for more: A file picture of Army officers conducting physical tests in Yadgir. | Photo Credit:  Special Arrangement 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-before-you-join-the-Army/article17316987.ece

* Karnataka to train hopefuls from the State to boost entry into the force *
Worried over the declining number of entrants into the Army from Karnataka, the State government has decided to provide pre-recruitment training to Army hopefuls.

In what is being termed the first-of-its-kind effort in the country, the Karnataka Vocational Training and Skill Development Corporation will identify 1,000 candidates and start training them from March.

*Two-month regimen*
The programme has been named ‘Kannadigas in Indian Army.’ “By the end of 2017, we want to train 5,000 Kannadiga youth from all parts of the State, who are planning to participate in the recruitment rallies,” corporation Chairman Muralidhar Halappa told _The Hindu_. The two-month training will involve personality development, apart from physical training, he said. The government hoped at least 50 per cent of the trained candidates would clear the Army recruitment process.

According to Brig. Subodh Kaul (retd.), between 700 and 1,200 vacancies for general duty soldiers are reserved for Karnataka every year, of which a large number are not filled up.

*‘Better opportunities’*
Brig. Kaul, who will coordinate the training programme to be held at Belagavi, said even if the trained candidates did not get into the Army, they could look for chances in the paramilitary forces and private security agencies.


“Candidates will be given certificates by the Security Sector Council of India, which will fetch them good opportunities in the private sector as well,” he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Shri Sudarshan Bhagat paying homage at the Burial site of 
, Sripalli Village, in Dukli, Agartala on February 20, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-February, 2017 18:43 IST
*COAS felicitates best Marching Contingent 2017 *

General Bipin Rawat, the Chief of Army Staff, felicitated MADRAS Engineer Group (MEG) Contingent on 21 Feb 2017 at South Block, New Delhi. MADRAS Sappers was once again adjudged best marching contingent among all the Service contingents during this year's Republic Day Parade. 

The Contingent, with every soldier of the height 193 cm and above, had toiled hard over many months to earn the coveted honour. 

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat felicitating the Madras Engineer Group (MEG) contingent, in New Delhi on February 21, 2017.





*****

Ministry of Defence
21-February, 2017 18:34 IST
*Defence Minister Presents best Marching Contingent Trophies *


The Defence Minister, Shri Manohar Parrikar today presented the Best Marching Contingent Trophies to the Madras Sappers and the Central Industrial Security Force (CISF) who participated at the Republic Day Parade 2017 at the historic Rajpath, New Delhi. Commandant Madras Engineer Group Brigadier RK Sachdeva received the Trophy on behalf of the Madras Sappers while Director General CISF Shri OP Singh received the trophy on behalf of CISF.


The function was attended by the Chief of Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, the Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa, Defence Secretary Shri G Mohan Kumar and other senior officers from the Ministry of Defence, the three Services and Ministry of Home Affairs. 


True to their motto of ‘SARVATRA’, the Madras Engineer Group has always distinguished themselves in full spectrum of professional activities ranging from operations to ceremonial events throughout the glorious history of 236 years, be it supporting fighting troops during operations or claiming the Best Marching Contingent every time they participated.


Keeping their rich traditions alive, Madras Sappers once again claimed the ‘Best Marching Contingent Trophy’ both in Army Day and Republic Day Parades 2017.

The Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar presenting the best marching contingent trophy for Republic Day Parade 2017 to Brigadier R.K. Sachdeva of the Madras Sappers, in New Delhi on February 21, 2017.





The Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar presenting the best marching contingent trophy for Republic Day Parade 2017 to DG, CISF, Shri O.P. Singh, in New Delhi on February 21, 2017.




*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-February, 2017 19:54 IST
*61 CAVALRY Bags the Army Polo Championship *

The famous Army Polo Championship that commenced on 31 Jan 2017 saw a thrilling final match on Friday between 61 CAVALRY and Army Service Corps after tough round of league matches which also saw participation from Corps of Artillery, Remount and Veterinary Corps and Armored Corps. 


Army has dominated Equestrian Sports for a long time producing a large number of Asian Games medalists, World Cup players, Padam Shree and Arjuna awardees and is pursuing it as part of it’s Mission Olympics programme.


Army Polo Championship which was re-instituted in year 2015 after a gap of ten years witnessed the participation of some of the renowned players in the Indian Polo Circuit like Col Navjit Singh Sandhu and Lt Col Ravi Rathore playing at +2 and +5 handicaps respectively. Lt Col Ravi Rathore who is the highest handicapped polo player in Indian Army has also played four World Cups for the Indian Polo Team.


Lt Gen RV Kanitkar, Quarter Master General, presented the Army Polo Championship Trophy to 61 CAVLARY in the presence of a big audience including many senior officers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-February, 2017 14:55 IST
*Defence Security Corps Celebrates 70th Raising Day *

Defence Security Corps (DSC), which was raised on 25 February 1947 as ‘Defence Department Constabulary’, celebrated its 70th Raising Day on 25 February 2017. DSC troops have been providing security to various sensitive defence and civil installations across the length and breadth of the Country since 1947.

On the occasion of the 70th Raising Day, Lieutenant General JS Cheema, Deputy Chief of Army Staff (Information System & Training) and Colonel Commandant of DSC, congratulated all ranks and complimented them for their relentless efforts in guarding sensitive Defence and civil establishments. On this solemn occasion, he also remembered the supreme sacrifices made by the martyrs of the Corps, exhorted all ranks to seek inspiration from their valour and felicitated eight Junior Commissioned Officers and Other Ranks for their distinguished service. So far, DSC has been awarded three Vir Chakras, one Kirti Chakra, four Shaurya Chakras, ten Sena Medals, two Vishisht Seva Medals and fifteen Chief of Army, Air and Naval Staff Commendation Cards.


----------



## bloo

Hindustani78 said:


> The Minister of State for Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Shri Sudarshan Bhagat paying homage at the Burial site of
> , Sripalli Village, in Dukli, Agartala on February 20, 2017.



This was some serious badassery.







*CITATION
LANCE NAIK ALBERT EKKA
14 GUARDS (NO 4239746)*

Lance Naik Albert Ekka was in the left forward company of a battalion of the Brigade of Guards during their attack on the enemy defences at Gangasagar on the Eastern front. This was a well-fortified position held in strength by the enemy. The assaulting troops were subjected to intense shelling and heavy small-arms fire, but they charged onto the objective and were locked in bitter hand-to-hand combat. Lance Naik Albert Ekka noticed an enemy light machine-gun (LMG) inflicting heavy casualties on his company. With complete disregard for his personal safety, *he charged the enemy bunker, bayoneted two enemy soldiers and silenced the LMG*. *Though seriously wounded in this encounter, he continued to fight alongside his comrades through the mile deep objective, clearing bunker after bunker with undaunted courage*. Towards the northern end of the objective one enemy medium machine-gun (MMG) opened up from the second storey of a well-fortified building inflicting heavy casualties and holding up the attack. Once again this gallant soldier, without a thought for his personal safety, *despite his serious injury and the heavy volume of enemy fire, crawled forward till he reached the building and lobbed a grenade into the bunker killing one enemy soldier and injuring the other.* The MMG however continued to fire. With outstanding courage and determination *Lance Naik Albert Ekka scaled a side wall and entering the bunker, bayoneted the enemy soldier who was still firing and thus silenced the machine-gun, saving further casualties to his company and ensuring the success of the attack*. In this process however, he received serious injuries and succumbed to them after the capture of the objective.

In this action, Lance Naik Albert Ekka displayed the most conspicuous valour and determination and made the supreme sacrifice in the best traditions of the Army.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ecurity-force-in-pictures/article17367353.ece

Sangram, or the warrior who leads, helps in training the new Sangram, a Jaisalmeri breed. But, at times, the two get into duels. Tactful handling usually enforces a truce.

At 1,220, they are a battalion strong. Only the finest 100 of them make the grade to go on the stately march down Rajpath. The “warships” of the desert — the Border Security Force camels — come to Delhi in all glory and regalia from the Rajasthan and Gujarat frontiers for the Republic Day parade. From the time they arrived this time, it had been training, training and more training on a ground at the Delhi Cantonment for almost three months, stopping only for sleeping and munching on compost feed and cluster beans powder. Each takes in 10 kg a day.

As the training begins at 4.30 a.m. with devotional songs, Sangram, or the warrior who leads, steps ahead. It’s the last outing of this long-time “commander”, and he wants to bow out in a hail of glory. Sangram helps in training the new Sangram, a Jaisalmeri breed. But, at times, the two get into duels. Tactful handling usually enforces a truce.

“Sir_ji_, be careful,” warns Kalu Singh, head constable who has been handling the old Sangram for a decade. “_Hamare ek constable ko to abhi ek hafte pahle hi kata hai, inke mood se bach ke rahna padta hai_ (We need to be careful of its mood swings. He bit our constable last week).” Till the big day arrives, when the camels slip into the ₹30,000 ceremonial costume, the days go by in this routine. During breaks from training, man and beast bond. As with all relationships, trust and mutual dependence glue them together.

The camel contingent — which traces back its provenance to Bikaner, whose founder Rao Bika raised a camel regiment in 1465 — has been part of every Republic Day. In 1975, the Army handed over its camels to the BSF, and since then, the paramilitary force has been presenting the contingent. 

Talent and gait won the new Sangram his place. The young warrior has earned his spurs.

In the heart of the national capital, a long way from his desert camp, Camel Raju tries to nuzzle up against his BSF handler, Hawaldar Gopal Singh, in the grey of dawn before parade training begins. Trust and mutual dependence underpin the relationship between the camel and its handler. Photo: Prashant Nakwe 





Reveille in the camp: The camels rise before dawn for the long training ahead. Photo: Prashant Nakwe 





Sabre-rattling: Sangram and Sangram Jr have a go at each other. The handlers broker a truce, inured as they are to the mood swings that camels are infamous for. Photo: Prashant Nakwe





Flag-bearer: After putting Sangram Jr through the paces during a hard day’s rehearsal, Commandant Kuldeep Chaudhary pats his charge. On his first day on Rajpath, Sangram Jr acquitted himself well, a trait that made the BSF choose him as the successor of Sangram as “commander” of the camel contingent. Photo: Prashant Nakwe 




Transition time: Sangram Jr and Sangram stand at ease. The former, a Jaisalmeri breed, is the new leader of the camel contingent for Republic Day. Photo: Prashant Nakwe 





Bulletproof reliability: Sometimes, during conflict, it’s just the camel that stands between a soldier and an enemy bullet. Photo: Prashant Nakwe





Versatile warriors: On all fours and on song, camels show why they are indispensable in guarding the borders in the unforgiving desert. The call of duty includes crawling near the border lines to evade detection, charging through sandstorms and carrying arms and ammunition for miles in the harsh sun. Photo: Prashant Nakwe




On their mark: A camel and its handler walk in tandem during an early-morning warm-up exercise. Photo: Prashant Nakwe 




The king of all he surveys: Sangram Jr., the commander of the camel contingent of the BSF at the Republic Day parade, in a moment of repose. Photo: Prashant Nakwe


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir inspecting the guard of honour at the Passing Out Parade of Puducherry Police personnel and Indian Reserve Battalion personnel, at Puducherry on February 28, 2017.




The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir releasing a newsletter of Puducherry Police, at the Passing Out Parade of Puducherry Police personnel and Indian Reserve Battalion personnel, at Puducherry on February 28, 2017. The Lt. Governor of Puducherry, Dr. Kiran Bedi and the Chief Minister of Puducherry, Shri V. Narayanasamy are also seen.





The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir addressing at the Passing Out Parade of Puducherry Police personnel and Indian Reserve Battalion personnel, at Puducherry on February 28, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-March, 2017 16:59 IST
*Owning a House Becomes Easier for Army Personnel *

1. Army personnel by virtue of deployment in remote areas find it extremely difficult to invest time in buying a good house, therefore, to fulfill this essential need and meet the aspirations, AWHO has come up with a pragmatic business model called the ‘Private Industry Collaborative Business Model’ which will facilitate acquiring houses from reputed private builders at discounted prices for Army personnel & Veer Naris. A Pilot Project is being undertaken in Delhi/ NCR and based on its success, similar ventures will be executed in other locations. 

2. Major advantages of this concept are detailed market research to identify the most suitable builder/ project, negotiations for price reduction, due diligence and buyer friendly terms & conditions. Prop Equity, a leading Real Estate Data & Analytics Consultant firm has been selected after a prolonged process to undertake the facilitation process forward. 

3. This historical MoU was signed by Lt Gen Rakesh Sharma, UYSM, AVSM, VSM, Chairman (Ex-Officio) AWHO and Mr Samir Jasuja, MD, Prop Equity Analytics on 3rd Mar 2017, 

Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

A glimpse of how commandos train for counter-terrorist attack at MLIRC in Belagavi. | Photo Credit:  PHOTO: BY P.K. BADIGER 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-drill-a-show-of-strength/article17402347.ece

The mock drill by the commandos of Maratha Light Infantry Regimental Centre (MLIRC), with short glimpses of counter terrorist and counter insurgency operations, for mediapersons here on Friday provided fresh insights into the quality of professional commando training, the rich cultural ethos and the training establishment.

MLIRC Commandant Brig.Pravin Shinde, who spoke about the glorious past of the regiment dating back to 217 years when the Maratha battalions participated in various wars and campaigns brining many laurels to the regiment and the nation, said the MLIRC was the only regimental centre in the Indian army to have participated in the First World War.

He said MLIRC was essentially a cradle of soldering where the recruits coming from civilian background are subjected to rigorous combat training for a period of nine months, after which they emerge as physically and mentally robust soldiers, motivated and ready to take on any challenge in service of the nation.

The mock operations provided glimpses of how the contemporary army establishments have incorporated latest technologies with the standard military training to mould soldiers to cope up with emerging conflict scenarios. Apart from commando and standard military training, the MLIRC also plays an active role in nation building exercises. The men trained here have participated in all major wars, internal conflicts, counter insurgency and terrorist operations whenever needed and saved lives during natural disasters, he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

New recruits of the Jammu Kashmir Light Infantry Regiment (JKLIR) take part during passing out parade at an army base on the outskirts of Srinagar. File Photo: Nissar Ahmad 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...th-from-jammu-and-kashmir/article17408165.ece



As many as 134 youth from Jammu and Kashmir were today inducted into the Army at a passing-out parade following completion of their rigorous training over the past one year.

“The Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry (JAK LI) Regimental Centre showcased its latest batch of 134 passing out recruits from the state of Jammu and Kashmir on having completed one year of strenuous training,” a defence spokesman said.

The glittering passing—out parade was held at the Bana Singh Parade ground of Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry Regimental Centre at Rangreth

The parade was reviewed by Maj Gen D V S RANA, Chief of Staff, Headquarters Madhya Bharat Area, he said.

Parents and relatives of the young soldiers along with a number of civil and military dignitaries attended the event.

Major General Rana congratulated the soldiers for their immaculate parade and impressed upon the selfless service towards the nation, the spokesman said.

He said more youth from the state should come forward and join the security forces, while highlighting the vital role played by parents in motivating their wards to join the noble profession.

The young soldiers who distinguished themselves in varied facets of training were also felicitated on the occasion by Maj General Rana.

Ajay Singh Jamwal of Udhampur district received the ’Sher—e—Kashmir Sword of Honour’ and ‘Triveni Singh Medal’ for being the Over all Best Recruit, while Tawseef Ahmad of Anantnag district bagged the ‘Chewang Rinchen Medal’ for being the Best in Firing, the spokesman said.

As a mark of respect, gratitude and recognition of contribution made by the parents of the young soldiers, they were presented with the ‘Gaurav Padaks’ instituted by the Army.

Soldiers of Bihar Regimental Center taking oath during the Attestation Parade at Danapur Cantt in Patna on Saturday. PTI Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Indian Army and Chinese Army joint military exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-March, 2017 17:05 IST
*Armoured Corps Polo Championship Concludes *

Armoured Corps Polo Trophy was fiercely contested at the Army Equestrian Centre, Delhi today in the presence of Lt Gen Praveen Bakshi, Eastern Army Commander among other serving and retired senior officers. The event witnessed participation of 15 teams, highest in the Delhi Polo Season with a thrilling final claimed by Armoured Corps beating Empress/Destination with eight goals to six. 

Armoured Corps and horses go a long way back along the history with Horseback Cavalry evolving into the heavy punch of Armoured Tank Corps as the warfare evolved. It was the initiative by Lt Gen AB Shivane, Director General Machanised Forces to institute the Armoured Corps Polo Trophy. Awards were given away by Gen VN Sharma (Retd), Lt Gen Praveen Bakshi and Lt Gen AB Shivane.


----------



## Hindustani78

*The reason for phasing out of INSAS, as cited by experts, was that it wasn't effective at long range and at best, could only maim the enemy.*

By: PTI | New Delhi | Published:March 5, 2017 7:12 pm
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...e-to-be-replaced-by-imported-weapons-4555790/





*After nearly 20 years, the indigenously manufactured INSAS rifles* will be finally ‘retiring’ from the army and replaced by an imported assault rifle to be manufactured in the country later. The Indian Small Arms System (INSAS), which was inducted in the army 1988, is likely to be replaced with deadlier assault rifles of higher caliber (7.62×51), official sources said.

The sources said that as many as 18 vendors, including some Indian companies having a tie-up with foreign arms manufacturing firms, have sent in their consent to replace nearly two lakh such rifles used by the army along the borders and in counter-insurgency operations.

The reason for phasing out of INSAS, as cited by experts, was that it was not effective at long range and at best, could only maim the enemy.

The sources said that 7.62×51 assault rifles have already been introduced in the Pakistani army which purchased them from Heckler and Koch, one of the world’s leading small arms manufacturers based in Germany.

The proposal for procuring the new assault rifles was in pre-Acceptance of Necessity (AoN) stage and expected to be completed by the year end after putting the process of purchase of these weapons on a fast track.

The sources said that emphasis was being laid on arming the Special Forces of the army in the Northeast as of now and the proposal will come up before the Defence Acquisition Committee (DAC) soon.

After the new weaponry for the Special Forces aimed at helping them in close-combat situations, the focus will shift to procurement of the assault rifles and replace the INSAS, the sources said.

The foreign vendor would also be required to participate in Transfer of Technology (ToT) so that there is no dearth of ammunition and maintenance of the assault rifles in the country. These weapons can kill the enemy up to an effective range (rpt) range of 500 metres.

The conceptualisation of the INSAS began in early 1980’s before it was finally handed over for production to Ichapur Ordnance Factory in West Bengal. In 1993, the design of the rifle was changed before being introduced in the army in 1996.

The rifle was put to use during the 1999 Kargil war.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...nal-infantry-brigades-out-of-kashmir-4561159/

By: Express News Service | New Delhi | Updated: March 9, 2017 11:02 am





The Army has moved out two additional infantry brigades deployed in Kashmir in September following public disturbances after Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Wani’s killing in July. “We moved in these troops when the situation warranted it. We have pulled them out when the situation so warranted,” an Army official said. He added that the pull out started in December and was completed in January.

The brigades were deployed as part of ‘Operation Calmdown’ that was launched to restore normalcy two months after Wani’s killing that led to massive unrest and killing of scores of people throughout the summer of 2016. They were deployed in volatile areas of Kupwara, Anantnag, Kulgam, Shopian and Pulwama districts in South Kashmir.

The brigades operated along with Rashtriya Rifles to restore normalcy.

“These were our reserve formations which were sent by (the Army’s Udhampur-based) Northern Command to Kashmir. They are required for our conventional role, which remains our utmost priority,” said the official.

The move to pull out the troops suggests an improvement in the security situation despite the recent spate of firefights between the security forces and terrorists particularly in South Kashmir, which has led to nine casualties for the Army this year. The Army has killed 25 terrorists in retaliation. This is more than double the number of terrorists eliminated in the same period last year.

The Army has of late adopted a proactive approach in taking on the terrorists in Kashmir. The official said that there has been an increase in intelligence-based operations against them in the Valley.

The Army has been concerned about civilian protesters trying to disturb these counterinsurgency operations, which has allowed militants to escape in some cases in Kashmir.

According to Jammu and Kashmir State Multi-Agency Centre (MAC) data, over 90 local youths have joined militancy in Kashmir since last year. MAC estimates suggest that there are around 400 terrorists on the loose in South Kashmir. They include 150 foreign terrorists. There are another 100 terrorists active in the state including 30 foreigners south of the Himalayan Pir Panjal range.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:26 IST
*Use of Military Infrastructure *

As per the existing policy, civilians, Para-Military personnel and other Central Armed Police Forces personnel requiring medical treatment are admitted to Armed Forces Hospital, if beds are available.


Further, Army Public Schools admit upto 10% civilian inhabitants who reside in and around military garrisons in small towns. Admission to some colleges are also open to citizens and domiciles of the State based on approvals of the respective State Government where these colleges are located.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Jagdambika Pal in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Jawan who stood between fidayeen, Indian consulate in Afghanistan gets DG Insignia
Indo Tibetan Border Police (ITBP) jawan Jitendra Singh Yadav who fought terrorists at the Indian consulate in northern Afghanistan last year was awarded with DG Insignia and Commendation on Saturday at the ITBP centre here, though many believe he should have got the President Police Medal Gallantry.

The 33-year-old jawan was guarding the main gate of the consulate in Mazar-e-Sharif, Afghanistan, when a fidayeen attack took place on January 3, 2016. He engaged the three terrorists and injured two of them.

Other recipients of awards at Saturday’s function said he should have got the President’s medal and his case needed to be pursued properly.

Terrorists had launched the attack at 8:25pm, 25 minutes after the shift changed. Yadav, who hails from Jharkhand, was equipped with two grenades, a light machine gun and INSAS rifle. The terrorists attacked with rocket launchers, while Yadav relied on his INSAS rifle.

“Two of the three terrorists were injured and the third one came to their rescue and dragged them inside an abandoned German consulate. The gunfight continued for the next 27 hours,” said Yadav.

“I am happy that I saved 43 lives in the Indian consulate. But, I was told that if I had failed in foiling the attack, I could have faced an inquiry,” he said.

Yadav kept the terrorist engaged and alerted the Afghan police. There was no casualty on the Indian consulate side. Afghan forces took over the operation and killed the terrorists. They had blamed Pakistan for the attack. The attack had come at the same time when Indian forces were battling Jaish-E-Mohammad terrorists in Pathankot.
Read more

Yadav, who joined ITBP in 2004, is at present posted as constable (general duty) at Dehradun.

HS Goraya, IG, who had come to felicitate the ITBP personnel, said, “I am not aware of his case. There are others who decide about the awards.”

Yadav did not complain, but he appeared upset. “I will put up my case before my unit again,” he said.

‘Modi motivated me to construct 57 toilets in my village’

Havildar Vikas Thakur, 42, of Paonta Sahib in Sirmaur district in Himachal Pradesh, was awarded with DG Insignia and Commendation as he helped in construction of 57 toilets in his village. He had joined ITBP in 1994. “PM Modi motivated me. My village is now open defecation-free. I contributed Rs 57,000 for 57 poor families,” said Thakur. After Thakur, others followed and contributed for the toilets.

Himachal government had also felicitated him last year. Currently, he is posted at Dehradun.

Constable Amit Chauhan, 28, contributed in rescue efforts at Hemkunth in Uttarakhand during the 2013 floods. Along with other personnel, they constructed a bridge which helped in rescuing 5,000-6,000 people. He was also felicitated at ITBP centre here. A native of Uttarakhand, he is currently posted at Joshimath in the state.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...dg-insignia/story-RY0uvPc3KydVzDMwIqmNlO.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:56 IST
*Strength of Manpower *

Force accretion of Armed Forces and development of their combat capabilities to tackle the entire spectrum of security challenges is an ongoing process dictated primarily by capabilities to be achieved, threat perceptions, prevailing eternal strategic security environment and emerging technologies.

Procurement of defence weapons/equipments and ammunition is undertaken as per the Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan (LTIPP), the 5 year Acquisition Plan, the Annual Acquisition Plan and the 12th Defence Plan.

Government has sanctioned a number of proposals for accretion of manpower in the recent years. A number of measures have also been taken to meet the shortage of manpowers in the Armed Forces including by sustained image projection, publicity campaign to create awareness among the youth on the advantages of taking up a challenging and satisfying career, as also by augmenting the training infrastructure of the Armed forces.

The details of personnel in the defence services are as under:-

Army
Officers (as on 1.7.2016)
41569

JCOs/ORs (as on 1.7.2016)
1178440

Navy

Officers (as on 31.1.2017)
10279

Sailors(as on 31.1.2017)
56830

Air Force

Officers (as on 1.3.2017)
11971

Airmen (as on 1.3.2017)
128168

Pay and allowances and other benefits/ facilities are provided to defence personnel including non-commissioned officers and soldiers as per Government orders issued from time to time. Apart from pay, the defence personnel deployed in tough conditions are given certain compensatory allowances i.e. Field Area Allowance, Siachen Allowance, High Altitude Allowance, Island Special Duty Allowance, etc. and also special clothing and ration as per extant rules.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply toShri Bharathi Mohan R.Kin Lok Sabha today.

***********

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:53 IST
Joint Military Exercises 

The details of joint military exercises conducted with foreign countries during the last three years and the current year are as under:

Joint Exercises conducted by Army:

S. No.
Country
Exercise

1.
Australia
Ex AUSTRA HIND

2.
Bangladesh
Ex SAMPRITI

3.
China
Ex HAND IN HAND

4.
France
Ex SHAKTI

5.
Indonesia
Ex GARUDA SHAKTI

6.
Kazakhstan
Ex PRABAL DOSTYK

7.
Kyrgyzstan
Ex KHANJAR

8.
Maldives
Ex EKUVERIN

9.
Mongolia
Ex NOMADIC ELEPHANT
Ex KHAN QUEST

10.
Nepal
Ex SURYA KIRAN (BIANNUAL)

11.
Oman
AL NAGAH (SUCCESS)

12.
Russia
Ex INDRA

13.
Seychelles
Ex LAMITIYE

14.
Singapore
Ex AGNI WARRIOR
Ex BOLD KURUKHESTRA

15.
Sri Lanka
Ex MITRA SHAKTI

16.
Thailand
Ex MAITREE
Ex COBRA GOLD (Observer Plus)

17.
UK
Ex AJEYA WARRIOR

18.
USA
Ex YUDHABHAYAS
Ex VAJRA PRAHAR


----------



## Hindustani78

Army Chief General Bipin Rawat during his visit to Headquarters Western Command and Yol Camp. Photo: PTI 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...estern-borders-army-chief/article17528248.ece

 
*The army chief was briefed on operational and administration aspects *
Army chief General Bipin Rawat on Saturday visited the Western Command headquarters and exhorted soldiers to continue to maintain the highest vigil on the western borders.

Gen Rawat visited Western Command Headquarters and Yol Camp in Himachal Pradesh, Defence Spokesman Lt Col Manish Mehta said.

The army chief was briefed on operational and administration aspects by the Army Commander, Western Command, Lieutenant General Surinder Singh.

He later interacted with formation commanders and other senior officers of the Command Headquarters, Lt Col Mehta said.

He reposed confidence in the operational efficiency of the command and exhorted all to continue to maintain the highest vigil on the Western borders.

The army chief was accompanied by his wife Madhulika Rawat.

****************







Beyond borders: The opening ceremony of the 14-day Indo-Nepal joint military exercise Surya Kiran under way in Pithoragarh 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-to-indias-strategic-ties/article17529694.ece


* The Army has conducted exercises with 18 countries in the last three years *
India is leveraging bilateral military exercises to further strategic cooperation. The Indian Army is currently engaged in or has just concluded four separate exercises with the armies of Nepal, Oman, Singapore and the U.S., with a focus on aspects like counter-insurgency, jungle warfare, heli-borne and special operations, meant to promote interoperability.

The exercise with Nepal also comes at a time when the Himalayan neighbour is expected to conduct its first military drills with China.

*Latest drills *

The Surya Kiran exercise with Nepal is underway at Pithoragarh in Uttarakhand, while the Al Nagah-II exercise with Oman is underway at Bakloh in Himachal Pradesh. They are infantry exercises meant to improve interoperability and focus especially on counter-terrorism. Both the exercises are spread over 14 days.

According to information submitted in Parliament by Minister of State for Defence Subhash Bhamre on Friday, during the last three years India has signed defence agreements/memorandum of understandings (MoU) with 21 countries.

The Army has conducted exercises with 18 countries during the three-year period, including the current year, and Indian military personnel attended training and courses in 34 countries. This is the ninth edition of the Surya Kiran exercise from March 9-20 with Nepal. The Nepal contingent is represented by 300 personnel, including 26 officers.

One officer said the aim of the exercise was to conduct battalion-level combined training between the two armies. “Both the contingents would be working in a mixed group, which will allow them to enhance tactical level understanding of battlefield procedures,” he stated.

There is a component involving special heliborne operations in the counter insurgency environment, in which the Nepal Army personnel would be trained in basic skills of launching helicopter-borne operations.

There is also a component on the study of Left Wing Extremism in South East Asia and the Indian Army hopes to gain from the experience of the Nepal Army, including their best practices.

Meanwhile, the Army’s Para Special Forces and U.S. Army’s Special Forces honed their skills from February 27 to March 12 in Jodhpur. The exercise covered a range of activities, including advanced marksmanship, sniping techniques and military free fall.

“It was a platoon strength exercise with focus on joint exercises based on counter- insurgency and counter-terrorist operations in the rural desert terrain,” a senior officer said.

There were also case studies to include lessons learnt from operations in Afghanistan and the Middle East, among others, which the U.S. has been involved in for a long time and which are of interest for India.

*Training agreement *

The Bold Kurukshetra exercise with Singapore is an armoured exercise under way at the Babina field firing range in Uttar Pradesh, involving 250 soldiers from each side. India and Singapore have an agreement that allows the latter to use the Indian Army’s facilities for training and exercises. The agreement on utilisation of facilities by the Singapore Air Force was initially signed in October 2007 and Army facilities in August 2008.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-March, 2017 14:38 IST
*Scrapping the Post of Orderlies in the Army *

Indian Navy and Air Force do not have the system of Orderlies. 

Sahayaks (Orderlies) are combatant soldiers and provide support to officers and JCOs in the Army when serving with units or HQ functioning on War Establishments. Thus there is no separate category of Sahayaks. A Sahayak has clearly defined military duties and forms an integral part of the organisation structure of a unit and has specific functions during war and peace. In addition to their duties as soldier, they provide the essential support to authorized officers and JCOs, both in peace and war to enable them to fully attend to their assigned duty. During operations in the field areas, Officer / JCO and the Sahayak act as buddies in arms. One covers the movement of the other buddy and protects him in operation where support has to be total i.e. mental, physical and moral. 

The nomenclature was changed from ‘Orderly’ to ‘Sahayak’ in 1983 based on the directions of COAS, when combatants were entrusted the responsibility of supporting the officers. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Wansuk Syiem in Rajya Sabha today.

************

Ministry of Defence
21-March, 2017 14:34 IST
*Committee on Rank and Pay Parity *

The Government has set up a three member Committee of Officers to look into Equivalence between Service Officers and Armed Forces Headquarters Civil Service (AFHQ CS) officers. 

The Committee is likely to submit its findings by 31st March 2017. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Rajeev Chandra Sekhar in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/bhagat-singhs-gun-to-be-displayed-at-bsfs-new-arms-museum/

By: PTI | Indore | Published:March 22, 2017 10:22 pm
The Border Security Force (BSF) is planning to put on display the pistol used by the freedom fighter Bhagat Singh to kill British officer John Saunders in 1928, at its new arms museum at Indore. At present, the historic semi-automatic .32-bore Colt-make pistol is on display at the old museum of the city-based Central School of Weapon Central School of Weapons and Tactics (CSWT).

“The pistol used by Bhagat Singh to kill the British police officer John Saunders is currently on display at CSWT’s old museum. We are planning to display this pistol with special importance at new arms museum, construction of which would be completed within a couple of months,” the Border Security Force Inspector General, Pankaj Goomar told PTI.

He said that besides the firearm, the life saga of the “Shaheed-e-Azam” would also be on the display.

The pistol was brought to the CSWT on October 7, 1969, along with seven other firearms from the Police Academy based at Phillaur in Punjab.

The firearm could have been sent from Lahore to the Police Academy during the British rule, the IG said.

“A research team studying the legacy of Bhagat Singh has informed about this pistol. An examination of the historic documents has proved that this was the same pistol which was recovered from the possession of Bhagat Singh. It was established by the documents that this pistol was used for killing British police officer John Saunders,” the officer said.

Saunders was fatally shot on December 17, 1928 in Lahore, in what was described as the Lahore Conspiracy Case.

Bhagat Singh along with fellow freedom fighters Rajguru and Sukhdev were hanged to death on March 23, 1931 in the Lahore Central Jail.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-March, 2017 09:25 IST
*First Nine Celebrates 200 Years *

First Battalion of the Ninth Gorkhas was raised by the British in 1817 as the ‘Fatehgarh Levy’ and it celebrated 200 years of its raising on the 16th of March 2017 at Secunderabad. Ninth Gorkha Rifles has a unique honour that all its battalions have been awarded the Chief of Army Staff’s Citation for exceptional performance in the line of duty. The Regiment has been awarded three Victoria Crosses, five Mahavir Chakras and seventeen Vir Chakras in the two centuries of its existence. Some of the Regiments battle honours are Afghanistan, France and Flanders, Mesopotamia, North Africa, Chindits, Burma, Phillora, Kumarkhalli, Dera Baba Nanak and Jammu & Kashmir. 

As a prelude to the Bicentenary Celebrations, a team scaled Mount Stok Kangri (6153 meters) highest peak of the Stok Ranges in the Ladakh Region on 30 September 2016. This was followed by a Motorcycle Rally flagged of by the Chief of Army Staff, General Rawat and covering traditional recruiting areas in Western Nepal. Their arrival in Pokhra in Nepal on the 4th of February coincided with a massive rally where almost 3,500 ex-servicemen and widows had gathered to celebrate the bicentenary of the Regiment. The event was attended by General Rajendra Chhetri, Chief of Army Staff, Nepal Army, and Lt General AK Bhatt, Colonel, Ninth Gorkhas. 

India and Nepal share a unique bond through 32,000 Nepali citizens who serve in the Indian Army and approximately 90,000 veterans drawing their pensions in Nepal. The celebrations culminated with a special dinner which was attended by serving and retired soldiers, including former Governor of Punjab, Gen B K N Chibber. More than 500 veterans from remote areas in Nepal graced the occasion with their families to reaffirm their regimental bonds. 

*******

Ministry of Defence
23-March, 2017 09:24 IST
*Senior Mission Leaders Train at Manekshaw Centre *

Senior Mission Leaders (SML) Course started in the year 2005 and is the highest recognised course in the UN system. Centre for United Nations Peacekeeping (CUNPK) under MEA is conducting present course from 20-31 Mar 2017. 

The purpose of the course is to strengthen the senior leadership’s capacity on effective planning and conducting of integrated peace support operations. It provides a forum to interact on diverse issues related to peace and security; and challenges faced by them in UN missions. Participants in this course are high ranking military officials (Brigadiers and above), their equivalent in Police and Administration (including Ambassadors of countries).








A total of 25 participants from 18 countries are attending the course and there are 21 UN officials, senior mentors, facilitators and presenters for the conduct of the course. The inaugural session saw opening remarks by Lieutenant General J S Cheema, DCOAS (IS&T) followed by remarks from Mr Jack Christofides, Director, Department of Peacekeeping Operations. Ms Preeti Saran, Secretary (East), Ministry of External Affairs, was the Chief Guest and delivered the Inaugural Address to the participants during the occasion. 



****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-March, 2017 17:01 IST
*Increasing Infrastructure for Digital Army Top Priority of Government: Dr Bhamre *

The Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre said here today that increasing of infrastructure for the Digital Army based on State-of-the-Art technologies is a top priority of the Government. In his inaugural address at the DEFCOM INDIA 2017 with the theme ‘Infrastructure and Skilled Human Resource for Digital Army’, Dr. Bhamre said that this initiative for creation of operational information networks and systems should be expedited at all levels. He stated that the robust, secure, high capacity data networks and information systems are an urgent necessity for Operational Commanders. ‘They are also a critical facet of the force modernisation plans of the Indian Army, which will further form a fulcrum for Tri-services integration in times to come’, he added. The Minister however, said that the creation of infrastructure for the Digital Army will need indigenous Indian solutions and systems from security point of view. Dr. Bhamre emphasized that the creation of indigenous capabilities in Information and Communication Technologies (ICT) for the Defence sector will give a major fillip to the ‘Make in India’ programme.

Speaking at the function, the Chief of the Army Staff General BipinRawat said that in the present complex environment, technology is imbibed by the Armed Forces in a manner that will rapidly keep pace with the changing technologies before they become obsolete. “But for that to happen it is important that we are able to identify the correct type of technology and equipment that is to be inducted into the Armed Forces”, he stated. Gen. Rawat further emphasized that the Army has to keep pace with the digitized world and ensure that most of its systems are digitised as early as possible. At the same time it has to be remembered that war will be fought on the border and therefore the technology to be incorporated into the Army’s communication system has to be ruggedized and light weight.

The two-day event organised jointly by the Corps of Signals of the Indian Army and the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII), was also addressed by Signal Officer-in-Chief and Senior Col. Commandant, Corps of Signals Lt. Gen. AshishRanjan Prasad and Director General, CII Shri Chandrajit Banerjee. It was attended by senior officers from the Armed Forces, Indian industry, academia and R&D organisations.

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre releasing the DEFCOM INDIA 2017 journal, in New Delhi on March 23, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, the ADG Tac C, Corp of Signals, Maj. Gen. Milind N. Bhurke, the Vice Chief of the Army Staff, Lt. Gen. Sarath Chand, the Signal Officer-in- Chief and Senior Col. Commandant, Corps of Signals, Lt. Gen. Ashish Ranjan Prasad and the Director General, CII, Shri Chandrajit Banerjee are also seen.





The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre delivering the inaugural address at the DEFCOM INDIA 2017, in New Delhi on March 23, 2017.


----------



## X_Killer




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-March, 2017 20:24 IST
*‘Can You Give us What We Need’ Asks Army Chief *

General Bipin Rawat chaired a combined session of *‘the user and the provider’ *attended by renowned industrialists, academicians as well as the decision making hierarchy of the Army and released the ‘*Compendium of Problem Statements*_ *Vol II*_*’,* which has been prepared by Army Design Bureau (ADB) after detailed interaction with all stake holders including soldiers deployed in field.


The first volume, with 50 problem statements released on 5th December 2016, was received with tremendous amount of enthusiasm, 28 new problem statements have now been added which will enable industry and academia to understand the *‘Felt Needs’* and come up with indigenous solutions incorporating the latest technology trends for India’s military power.


Giving feedback on the first vol, industrialists and academicians expressed keenness to step up R&D for solutions to Army’s problems and deeply appreciated Army’s efforts calling the raising of ADB as a path breaking step. Mr RS Bhatia pointed that India is probably the only great nation where Industrial might of the country is not yet reflected in its Defence Forces.


General Rawat took the opportunity to challenge the industry and academia by asking them to align the solutions to the stated problems. ‘*We want to fight next war with technology on our side and not like the past*’, he said. He sought efforts towards the most important need to bring in transparency of the battlefield to allow better decision making. Pointing out the drawbacks in trial equipment, he asked the industry and academia to focus on the fact that Indian Army will fight its wars in varied terrain and weather conditions seeking them to come up with robust, rugged, miniaturised yet technologically compatible solutions. He further nudged them to come up with a ‘*Society for Defence Manufacture’* as the next step.


Industry leaders and the academicians who seemed greatly ‘*fired up’* committed to work towards ensuring that* ‘Indian Army Will Win India’s Wars with Indian Solutions’*.


*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat releasing the ‘Compendium of Problem Statements Vol II’, in New Delhi on March 24, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/madhya-pradesh-fire-breaks-out-at-ordnance-factory-4585553/

Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Updated: March 25, 2017 9:09 pm




Fire breaks out at Ordnance Factory in Jabalpur (Source: ANI)

A fire broke out at an Ordnance Factory in Jabalpur, Madhya Pradesh on Saturday evening. As per ANI reports, at least six people were injured in the mishap and few are reported to be trapped inside the factory. Fire fighters have rushed to the site of the accident and the rescue operation is underway.

The victims have been moved to nearby hospitals, as Army personnel continue with the rescue operation. The access to the site has been temporarily restricted. As per a Hindustan Times report, the police informed that the explosions took place in the filling station of the factory.

The factory was established in 1942, and it manufactures ammunition components for the defence sector.


----------



## Hindustani78

*The T-90 battle tanks are unable to operate for sustained periods in high temperatures due to radiator problems.(Vipin Kumar/HT Photo)*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...says-report/story-SBYUynC1xOGXSl3ib0mHNI.html
Poor communication between the army’s helicopter units and soldiers deployed on the ground restrict the force’s ability to optimally use its air assets for conducting surgical strikes, a new report has said.

Unreliable air-to-ground communication also compromises the ability of pilots to cater to last-minute changes in battle plans, track down lost soldiers or identify troops deployed at the frontline.

In its latest report, the army design bureau (ADB) has identified improvement of communication between army aviation helicopters and ground troops as one of the 28 new problems that need to be resolved swiftly. These are in addition to 50 problems that the ADB had identified in a previous report.

“Surgical operations like infiltration/exfiltration of Special Forces teams from enemy territory, induction of pathfinder teams into enemy territory and casualty evacuation operations require the pilot to be aware of the exact location of own troops,” said the 72-page report, released by army chief General Bipin Rawat on Friday.

An initiative of the Modi government, the ADB has been tasked with promoting research and development and acts as a bridge between the force and the private sector to meet the army’s requirements.

The report said in an active war scenario as well as during anti-terrorist operations, the battlefield situation is always vague and helicopter operations ride on a fair amount of uncertainty.

The other problem areas listed in the report include degraded engine performance of tanks and infantry combat vehicles deployed at high altitude, inability of T-90 tanks to operate for sustained periods in high temperatures due to radiator problems and laying bridges for movement of troops and vehicles in mountains.

The report said helicopters and ground troops operated at a very high frequency band.

*“Air-ground communication is extremely difficult on high frequency band. On very high frequency band, the spectrum is preoccupied with air-to-air communication. If air-ground communication is further added to it, it will lead to congestion which will be detrimental to flying operations,” the report pointed out.*

The army’s advanced light helicopters have been provided with high frequency radio sets but the communication mode has been found extremely unreliable.

The army has now set its sights on providing uninterrupted and secure air-to-ground communication to ride over the problem being encountered by pilots and ground troops. The report said user trials for the new technology to be inducted should take place within a 30-month time frame.

*“Air-ground communication is extremely difficult on high frequency band. On very high frequency band, the spectrum is preoccupied with air-to-air communication. If air-ground communication is further added to it, it will lead to congestion which will be detrimental to flying operations,” the report pointed out.*

*The army’s advanced light helicopters have been provided with high frequency radio sets but the communication mode has been found extremely unreliable.*

The army has now set its sights on providing uninterrupted and secure air-to-ground communication to ride over the problem being encountered by pilots and ground troops. The report said user trials for the new technology to be inducted should take place within a 30-month time frame.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...n-commandos/story-szdzcu2vRYPMlnoz903KOO.html

The army is trying to get virtual reality simulators to sharpen the skills of its commandos involved in counter-terror operations in Jammu and Kashmir and the northeast.

A new army report has highlighted the lack of adequate infrastructure for training soldiers in entering buildings and clearing rooms-- scenarios they frequently encounter while conducting operations.

The militaries of the US and the UK use virtual reality training methods to help soldiers rehearse for missions in dangerous settings by simulating diverse combat situations.

The report prepared by the Army Design Bureau (ADB), headed by army deputy chief Lieutenant General Subrata Saha, has made a strong case for providing Special Forces (SF) units with “virtual reality based training simulators” to impart realistic training for “room intervention/urban warfare.” The simulators would have a variety of programmed training environments.

Lack of virtual reality training is one of problems identified by the ADB in its 72-page report titled Compendium of Problem Statements, Volume II (2017). The army is trying to find indigenous solutions to at least 78 problem areas – 28 listed in the new report and another 50 spelt out in an earlier volume.

“At present, troops are being trained in infrastructure which is permanent and has limited capability for modification as per requirement, thereby depriving troops of realistic training which is a necessity in present day counter insurgency/counter terrorist operational scenario,” the report said.

The army has sought the help of the private sector to build the first prototype in two to three years. An initiative of the Modi government, the ADB has been tasked with promoting research and development and act as a bridge between the force and the private sector to meet the army’s requirements.

The report said the use of virtual simulators for training will allow instructors “to portray various permutations and combinations of situations and terrains as desired.”


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2017 09:42 IST
*Army Releases Book on Rashtriya Rifles *



General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff (COAS), on 27 March 2017 at South Block, New Delhi, released the book *‘Home of the Brave*’ on the history of Indian Army’s Counter Insurgency Force, the Rashtriya Rifles (RR). The book is authored by Mr Nitin A Gokhale, Defence & Security Analyst and Brig S K Chatterji (Retired). The event of release of the book was attended by the COAS, Director General of the Rashtriya Rifles, other senior officers from Directorate General of the Rashtriya Rifles along with the authors.

* Home of the Brave* traces the early history of the RR, its organization, including its raising and subsequent deployment in Punjab, the North East and in Jammu & Kashmir. The RR, a formidable Counter Insurgency Force, has won many laurels in the operations. In addition to fulfilling its primary mandate of securing the Nation, the Force has also conducted several softer measures to win hearts and minds of the people- a critical and valuable practice that the Indian Army has embraced. The book also reflects upon the role of the RR in strengthening the professionalism of the Indian Army and military ethics and values throughout its rank and file.

*Home of the Brave* will serve as an authentic record of achievements of the RR for all the Army units and Army training institutions. For defence policy planners, research scholars and military historians, this book provides factual and well chronicled information.

Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat releasing the book ‘Home of the Brave’ on the history of Indian Army’s Counter Insurgency Force, the Rashtriya Rifles (RR), in New Delhi on March 27, 2017.


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847095043777318915

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence31-March, 2017 15:05 IST
Army Hospitals 

There are 132 Armed Forces Hospitals in the country. The State / UT-wise number of such hospitals is as under:


S. No.
State
Number of Armed Forces Hospitals

Army
Air Force
Navy

1.Andhra Pradesh
-
-
1

2.Arunachal Pradesh
1
-
-

3.Assam
5
2
-

4.Bihar
2
-
-

5.Goa
1
-
1

6.Gujarat
5
-
-

7.Haryana
3
-
-

8.Himachal Pradesh
6
-
-

9.Jammu & Kashmir
11
-
-

10.Jharkhand
2
-
-

11.Karnataka
1
1
1

12.Kerala
2
-
2

13.Madhya Pradesh
6
1
-

14.Maharashtra
9
-
2

15.Manipur
1
-
-

16.Meghalaya
1
-
-

17.Nagaland
2
-
-

18.Odisha
1
-
1

19.Punjab
9
1
-

20.Rajasthan
10
1
-

21.Sikkim
1
-
-

22.Tamil Nadu
3
1
-

23.Telangana
2
1
-

24.Tripura
1
-
-

25.Uttarakhand
5
-
-

26.Uttar Pradesh
12
3
-

27.West Bengal
7
1
-

28.Andaman & Nicobar Islands
-
-
1

29.Delhi
2
-
-


Total:
111
12
9



There are 98 Field Hospitals, which are located in different parts of the country based on operational requirement. In addition, one Military Hospital is being raised at Likabali, Assam and approval has been granted for raising a Military Hospital at Panagarh, West Bengal.




This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Sunil Kumar Singh in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-April, 2017 17:32 IST
*Army Medical Corps Celebrates 253rd Anniversary *

The Army Medical Corps with over 253 years of glorious history has been consistently demonstrating professional competence and selfless devotion in providing comprehensive health care to the sick and wounded both in war and peace. It has had a long legacy of professionalism, devotion, compassionate care and commitment to health of the troops, families and ex-servicemen of the Armed Forces. The Corps has been on the forefront in providing timely and effective medical relief during natural disasters across the country and has brought succor and solace to the afflicted population wherever and whenever required.

It also has a strong history of supreme sacrifices made by the Officers, JCOs, OR, Civ and Nursing Officers in the past. To commemorate their contribution and to honour the brave martyrs, wreath was laid at AMAR JAWAN JYOTI on 3rd Apr 2017 by Lt Gen MK Unni, DGAFMS and Lt Gen Velu Nair DGMS (Army) among others.

*****

Ministry of Defence
03-April, 2017 17:27 IST
*The Delhi Horse Show-2017 *

The Delhi Horse Show has been in existence since the early part of 20th century. In the days of Raj, it was considered one of the main events in the Indian social calendar and everyone descended on Delhi from all part of the Country. After Independence, the tradition continued and it remained India’s premier Horse Show till it was discontinued in 1979.

In 1986, the erstwhile Delhi Polo Club decided to revive the Show, which is the only equestrian show in India that has events involving Tent Pegging, Dressage and Show Jumping events for serious riders to fun gymkhana events for little tots and teenagers. Army’s Polo & Riding Club has been organizing this biggest and most popular Horse Show in India for the past 31 years.

This year Delhi Horse Show saw over 500 horses and competitors in action from 26 Mar to 02 Apr 2017 from across the country in four categories – senior, young rider, junior and children. Participants included the 61st Cavalry, President’s Bodyguard, RVC, ASC, Army Commands, National Defence Academy, Assam Rifles, Punjab Police, BSF, Delhi Police, MP Police, ITBP and prominent senior civilians. Reputed schools and colleges including Rashtriya Indian Military College, Mayo College, Punjab Public School, Nabha also had a formidable representation.

Lt Gen Ashok Ambre, Quartermaster General and President of Army’s Polo & Riding Club gave away the major prizes during a grand Ceremony on 02 Apr 2017.
*****************


The DGAFMS, Lt. General M.K. Unni paying tribute at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on April 03, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...sues-with-cm-captain-amarinder-singh-4597805/

By: PTI | Chandigarh | Published:April 3, 2017 5:12 pm



Punjab Chief Minister Amarinder Singh during a meeting with Lt Gen Surinder Singh, AVSM, VSM at Chandigarh on Monday. PTI Photo
Western Command GOC-in-C Lieutenant General Surinder Singh today called on Punjab Chief Minister Amarinder Singh and discussed issues of mutual interests pertaining to the state with him. Lieutenant General Singh paid a courtesy visit to the chief minister here, a defence spokesman said.

“The Army Commander discussed issues of mutual interest pertaining to Punjab during his visit,” he added.

Lieutenant General Singh highlighted the continued support extended by the Punjab government to the Armed Forces and military veterans, the spokesman said.

He also underscored the initiatives of the Armed Forces towards the welfare of the veterans and joint functioning in the field of security and disaster relief.

The Western Army Commander reiterated the need to further enhance the resettlement opportunities for the retiring army personnel.

Issues such as training of the youth for recruitment in the army as officers and assistance during a natural calamity were also discussed at the meeting, the spokesman said.


----------



## X_Killer




----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Kirti Chakra to Lance Havildar Prem Bahadur Resmi Magar (Posthumous), at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Head Constable Sanjewan Singh (Posthumous), at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Lieutenant Colonel Niranjan Ek (Posthumous), at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Param Vishisht Seva Medal to Lt. General Pattiarimal Mohamedali Hariz, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Param Vishisht Seva Medal to Air Marshal Ravinder Kumar Dhir, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Param Vishisht Seva Medal to Lt. General Amit Sarin, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Sub-Divisional Police officer Atu Zumvu, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Captain Elisen Y. Jami, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Police Constable Kukudapu Srinivasulu, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Major (Now Lt. Col.) D. Vinay Reddy, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Havildar Hanuman Ram Saran, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Major Deepak Kumar Upadhyay, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Paratrooper Abdul Qayum, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee, the Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari, the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee, the Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari, the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–II, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 06, 2017.





The Deputy Speaker of Lok Sabha, Dr. M. Thambidurai releasing the CD on “Release of Guidelines & Resources Materials for the Telemedicine Centres of Armed Forces from Summit” and first copy presented to the President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee at the inauguration of the First NIMCARE World Health Day Summit 2017, in New Delhi on April 07, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian Army Rescues Kashmiris Stranded In Floods, Stone Pelters & Separatists Nowhere In Sight
Once again, it’s the Indian Army that has come to the rescue of people stranded in flood-hit parts of Jammu and Kashmir. The water level in Jhelum has risen because of the incessant rainfall and snowfall in the valley.

Indian Army rescue ops Kashmir
Low lying parts of the Kashmir have been waterlogged. The water level in Jhelum was about 1 meter below the danger level, at Sangam in south Kashmir, Ram Munshibagh in Srinagar and Asham in north Kashmir.

As always, it was the Indian Army that came to the rescue of people in the valley. Rashtriya Rifles battalions launched rescue operations and evacuated those stranded. Boats were used by the army in the rescue ops in Behrampura, Sopore.

Picture coming out of the valley also show Army doing the repair work where the channel of the Jhelum river was breached by excess rainfall.
http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...-and-separatists-nowhere-in-sight-275093.html

Kashmir floods: Indian Army to rescue again
Incessant rains and snowfall triggered floods in Kashmir on Thursday reminding people of the horror of 2014 floods. Situation was very grim in the valley after water logging in Srinagar. Authorities had to issue advisory to residents living along embankments of River Jhelum after incessant rains. Director health services Kashmir also had issued a circular asking doctors to be prepared for flood emergencies. Prime Minister Narendra Modi spoke to J&K CM Mehbooba Mufti on the flood situation in Kashmir and offered all possible help from the centre. Meanwhile, Indian Army took to Kashmir streets to rescue citizens who were entrapped by the flood water. Stranded villagers Stranded villagers Indian Army immediately began relief and rescue operations in Kashmir. Photo credit: @NorthernComd_IA/Twitter Swift response Swift response Indian Army continues rescue efforts in waterlogged areas of Kashmir valley. Photo credit: @NorthernComd_IA/Twitter Water logged areas Water logged areas Rashtriya Rifles Battalion had on Thursday rescued 10 children who were stranded in water logged areas of Panzipura. Photo credit: @NorthernComd_IA/Twitter Moving citizens to safe location Moving citizens to safe location In snow and chilling temperature Indian Army rescuing Kashmiri people. Photo credit: @NorthernComd_IA/Twitter
http://www.oneindia.com/india/kashm...itizens-to-safe-location-pf25534-2397088.html

Srinagar flooded, Indian Army rushes to rescue again; jawans jump into freezing water to help pull people to safety
The Indian army once again came to the rescue of people affected by flood in Jammu and Kashmir on Thursday. The army officers conducted the rescue operations aggressively helping people who were affected by flood-like situation caused by heavy rainfall. Even though army continues to share a tense relation with the people of Jammu and Kashmir due to continuous stone pelting incidents, it was on guard to wade into freezing water and help people in the city of Srinagar.

Heavy rainfall in Srinagar had led to a flood-like situation in the city causing panic among people as the water level kept rising. In some places, the water reached about ankle-height affecting the normal life. Many residential houses and schools were also damaged by the incident. Because of heavy water flow over the roads, traffic has also been halted by the concerned authorities.
Dal Lake is one of the precious heritages of Kashmir valley and attracts lakhs of tourist from across the world. The Municipal authorities had started the work on the restoration of parapet walls that surrounds the scenic Dal Lake and were damaged after the flood.

“The tourism industry has again picked up after the disaster as tourists from across the world have started visiting the valley. The damaged parapet walls of the Dal Lake are making it difficult for tourists to enjoy the beauty as the walls made for sitting purpose can break anytime. The Dal Lake, often referred to as ‘Srinagar jewel’, is visited by millions of tourists every year and it brings in huge profits for the boats rowers, famed houseboats and hotels around the lake. Kashmir is considered as one of the best tourism destinations in the country with the hospitality of the valley well-known that adds to the popularity of the tourism sector,” said Site Engineer, Nayeem Ahmad.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...g-water-to-help-pull-people-to-safety/617779/

Nearly 19,000 Kashmiri youth apply for Indian army recruitment
Nearly 19,000 Kashmiri youth have applied for recruitment in the Indian army, a development that assumes major significance as the separatists have been asking the people of the Valley to oppose the force. A recruitment drive is being held at Haiderbeig in Pattan area of north Kashmir’s Baramulla district and 18931 registrations have been received online from across the 10 districts of the Valley, Defence spokesperson Colonel Rajesh Kalia told PTI here.

He said the registered candidates would be screened for their physical fitness, medical examination and documentation district-wise from Tuesday till April 12. The common entrance examination of those candidates who pass the three stages of screening will be held on May 28.

Brig J S Samyal, Deputy Director General Recruiting (Punjab and J-K), who was present on the occasion today said the huge turnout for recruitment reflects the level of motivation and patriotism amongst the youth of Kashmir region. He said more such rallies would be held to give greater opportunity to all aspirants of the state. The rally is a step by the army to ameliorate the condition of unemployed youth of the Kashmir region, he said.

The large number of applications received assumes significance since the separatists have been asking the people of the Valley to oppose the army.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...recruitment/story-RLpQt7Ge8sCqMZMtyijPIM.html

Indian Army wages war against obesity, says out of shape personnel will miss out on promotion
With a number of officers and men looking out of shape in their uniforms and failing in physical tests, the Indian Army has waged a war against obesity in the force warning that such personnel would miss out on promotion, foreign postings and career enhancement courses in the force.

As per the new policy issued by Army last week on reducing obesity in the force, there would no place to hide for obese officers and men as senior officers have been granted powers to carry out random checks during their visits and medically downgrade such people after a thorough check up.

HERE'S ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW

 "We don't want people to look shabby due to obesity and that is why, this policy aimed at cutting down waist and fat bellies has been issued after taking inputs from all the command headquarters," a senior Army officer told Mail Today here.
"We don't want our men to suffer from life style diseases caused due to obesity and anyways, such men would also impact operational effectiveness of men in field areas also," they said. The policy letter, accessed by Mail Today, mentions that the increased weight beyond the acceptable limits would also be mentioned in the annual confidential records of the officers as their front and side-on pictures would be attached with the service documents by the senior officers.
Moreover, Commanding officers have now been given powers to refer officers to military hospitals, if they feel that any officer or jawan is looking obese or over-weight
"Personnel, who are otherwise in shape 1 (medically fit) but are found to be overweight at the time of interview (for appointment at important posts) are liable to be graded as rejected at the discretion of the screening committee and appropriate ban can be imposed on them till they regain their shape," Army officers said. As per the policy, all directorates involved in deployment of officers for foreign postings have to make sure that no overweight officer is sent there.
"The commanding officer would be responsible for all personnel under his command in ensuring that no individual, who is obese, is permitted to go abroad unless he is in a specifically-exempted category, battle casualties or war wounded," the policy states.
The force is coming down heavily on obese officers who are getting re-employed in Army after retirement. Such officers are given not many important tasks but many persons holding such offices don't care about maintaining fitness, sources said.
"Officers who are obese will not be granted re-employment in the Army. Applications for re-employment will be accompanied by a certificate from the officer concerned that the individual is not 10 per cent over his weight and in absence of such a certificate, the application would be rejected," the policy states.
The Army is also working to keep such over-weight persons away from award ceremonies. "Personnel who are obese will be debarred from receiving unit citation or escorting recipients who have to receive awards. In case of such officers or JCOs, the next senior fit person would receive those awards," the policy said. However, the weight restriction would not be applicable on persons receiving gallantry awards. For awarding distinguished service awards, Army headquarters has clearly stated that recommendations for such officers would not be initiated unless they are in the exempt category.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/army-obesity-promotion/1/917039.html


----------



## asad71

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1927538340866473&set=gm.320367131716894&type=3&theater

Israel Aerospace Industries Wins $500 Million 3D Radar Tender In India






Will he be the first Muslim IA Chief?


----------



## RISING SUN

asad71 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1927538340866473&set=gm.320367131716894&type=3&theater
> 
> Israel Aerospace Industries Wins $500 Million 3D Radar Tender In India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will he be the first Muslim IA Chief?


Indian defense forces don't select heads of wings based on religion. All armed force officers are eligible for top posts by virtue of being in armed forces. Prediction and forecasting doesn't happen here.


----------



## RISING SUN

India, Mongolia ‘cross swords’ 
While the diplomatic world was fixated on the visit of the 14th Dalai Lama to Arunachal Pradesh, not very far from there a small elite contingent of Indian and Mongolian troops began a two-week joint military exercise away from media glare.

On Saturday, even as Dalai Lama was in Tawang, the Indian Army made public the joint exercise, named Nomadic Elephant. The timing of the exercise may be a mere coincidence, but assumes significance given last December China mounted economic sanctions on Mongolia after it refused to cancel the visit of Dalai Lama to the Buddhist majority country.

Nomadic Elephant

The Army said the 12th “iteration of Indo-Mongolian Joint Military Exercise Nomadic Elephant is presently under way at Vairengte from 05 April 2017 till 18 April 2017.” Vairengte in Mizoram houses the elite Counter-Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School of the Indian Army.

The Mongolian Army is represented by nine officers and 36 soldiers of the elite 084 Special Forces Task Battalion while the Indian Army is represented by a contingent of three officers, four JCOs and 39 soldiers of the Jammu & Kashmir Rifles, the Army said.

It said the exercise was aimed at training the troops in counter insurgency & counter terrorism operations under the United Nations mandate.

“The joint training will also lay emphasis on conducting operations by a joint subunit, comprising of troops from both the armies, in adverse operational conditions aimed at enhancing the interoperability between the two armies,” the army said.

The China factor

India-Mongolia relations have been on an upswing in recent years, with the latter turning to New Delhi in December 2016 for help after China hiked transit tariffs on Mongolian trucks, as part of its action to protest Dalai Lama’s visit to Mongolia.

“We are aware of the difficult budgetary situation that Mongolia is facing due to various factors including high cost of servicing of debt raised by them in the past,” External Affairs Ministry spokesperson Vikas Swarup said in New Delhi on December.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi during his visit to Mongolia in May 2015 had extended a credit line of $1 billion to Mongolia.

The India-Mongolian bilateral ties have been growing against the backdrop of the communist country’s growing influence, and New Delhi’s efforts to find a balance.

Calling the shots

The Indo-Mongolian military exercise is taking place just about 800 kilometers away from Tawang—second highest seat of Tibetan Buddhism and home to a historic monastery—where Dalai Lama on Saturday said his followers, and not China, will decide the future of his office.

On China’s insistence that the next Dalai Lama be born in China, he said his followers will decide whether the tradition continues or not, or if his successor should be a woman.

“Let China first come clear on its theory on rebirth,” he said.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/india-mongolia-cross-swords/article17895241.ece


----------



## Hindustani78

Eyes on target: A file photo of an Army Special Forces soldier training at Vairengte, where India and Mongolia are holding military exercises. | Photo Credit:  Ritu_Raj_Konwar;Ritu_Raj_Konwar - Ritu Raj Konwar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
12-April, 2017 16:00 IST
*Review of Security Arrangement at Sensitive Buildings *

Central Security Agencies take cognizance of such incidences of international terror strikes and necessary security measures are taken to counter such terror attacks in India. 

Security of sensitive buildings in the capital including Parliament House, Supreme Court, High Courts, Govt. Buildings, Vital Installations and important monuments etc. is reviewed periodically. 

After the incident in London, the security agencies have been properly briefed to remain extra vigilant while performing duties and ensure proper security arrangements in the Parliament House Complex. Recently, instructions to strengthen the security of Government buildings under MHA security cover have also been issued on 31.03.2017. 

This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju in a written reply to question by Dr. T.Subbarami Reddy and Smt. Ambika Soni in the Rajya Sabha today. 

****

Ministry of Home Affairs
12-April, 2017 15:59 IST
*Substandard Food to Jawans Deployed at Borders *

As per information received from Forces, mechanism to check quality of food being served to jawans is in place. Forces (CAPFs) while deployed under Ops Control of Army procure ration as per defence food specification/Food Safety and Standards Authority of India (FSSAI). Also, some Forces like Assam Rifles is reported to have engaged nutritionist to prepare a standard menu based on calorific requirements of troops. In Forces, Unit Medical Officer/Duty officer/Senior officers check food for its nutritious value and quality during their visits. Monthly mess meeting is carried out to look into grievances and further improvements in the quality of food. In addition, this Ministry has also advised the forces that the senior officers may also partake the food prepared for jawans and endorse a note on the quality/quantity of food in inspection register. 

This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju in a written reply to question by Shri Lal Sinh Vadodia in the Rajya Sabha today. 

****


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
15-April, 2017 11:40 IST
*President of India awards standards to Armoured Corps Centre and School Ahmednagar *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee awarded Standards to Armoured Corps Centre and School Ahmednagar today (April 15, 2017). 

Speaking on the occasion, the President said that any nation draws it strength from all elements of National Power, and the capabilities of its Armed Forces are a major source of National power. Although we are a peace loving Nation, we will use all instruments of National power in order to protect our sovereignty. He was confident that our brave soldiers will rise to the occasion, as they have done so in the past, to meet the challenges and emerge victorious. 

The President complimented the brave men of the Armoured Corps Centre and School for their impeccable turnout and outstanding precision in the parade they displayed today. This distinguished Establishment has a glorious past and rich tradition of professionalism and excellence in imparting training to the men of the Armoured Corps, the Indian Army and Friendly Foreign Countries. Since its inception in 1948, the Armoured Corps Centre and School has distinguished itself in service of the nation. In recognition of its selfless devotion, professionalism and dedication to service the nation honours it today, with a deep sense of gratitude and appreciation. 

*****

President's Secretariat
15-April, 2017 11:38 IST
*Address by the Hon’ble President standard presentation ceremonial parade at Armoured Corps Centre and School, Ahmednagar *


Ladies and Gentlemen.



2. It is indeed a very pleasant occasion for me to be present here today at Ahmednagar, as the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, to award my *Standard* to Armoured Corps Centre and School, on this glorious and memorable day.


3. I compliment the brave men of the Armoured Corps Centre and School for their impeccable turnout and outstanding precision in the parade they displayed today. This distinguished Establishment has a glorious past, and rich tradition of professionalism and excellence in imparting training to the men of the Armoured Corps, the Indian Army and Friendly Foreign Countries. Since its inception in 1948, the Armoured Corps Centre and School has distinguished itself in service of the Nation. In recognition of its selfless devotion, professionalism and dedication to service the Nation honours it today, with a deep sense of gratitude and appreciation.


4. Distinguished Guests, Ladies and Gentlemen, any Nation draws it strength from all elements of National Power, and the capabilities of its Armed Forces are a major source of National power. Although we are a peace loving Nation, we will use all instruments of National power in order to protect our sovereignty. I am confident that our brave soldiers will rise to the occasion, as they have done so in the past, to meet the challenges and emerge victorious. 


5. Armoured Corps Centre and School completes 69 years of glorious service to the Nation and Armoured Corps. The Heroes of Armoured Corps whom we read of in Battles of Zoji La Pass, Khem Karan, Asal Uttar, Chawinda etc all got their basic and advanced training in this splendid Establishment. There is a famous saying that _“It is the Men behind the Machine that matters most_”, and it was proved time and again in all wars fought by India, that the superior training of our tank men enabled them to destroy our enemy in their sophisticated tanks. These victories would not have been ours, had the dedicated men of Armoured Corps Centre and School, which makes tankmen from boys, not done their task of training these heroes with utmost dedication and sincerity. It is due to the untiring and relentless hard work of the men of Armoured Corps Centre and School, that the Establishment is deemed to be a “Centre of Excellence” in imparting quality training to the Indian Army. I also take this opportunity to pay my homage to the gallant soldiers of the Armoured Corps, who made the supreme sacrifice in service of the Nation. The majestic War Memorial on far side of the Parade Ground, stands in mute testimony of our homage for the brave soldiers.



6. The Cavalry have evolved, and so have our Cavalry men. May your Sword always remain sharp and your morale sky high. In acknowledgement and recognition of its outstanding performance over decades, I am pleased to award “Standard” to Armoured Corps Centre and School. I am confident that the Centre and School will continue to strive for excellence with professional zeal and serve the Nation in the years to come. I also take the opportunity to compliment the men and families of Armoured Corps Centre and School, past and present. I wish you the very best for a glorious future.


*Jai Hind*



*******

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee inspecting the Guard of Honour at the presentation of the President’s Standard to Armoured Corps Centre and School Ahmednagar, at Ahmednagar, Maharashtra on April 15, 2017.






The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Standard to Armoured Corps Centre and School Ahmednagar, at Ahmednagar, Maharashtra on April 15, 2017.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee in a group photograph at the presentation of the President’s Standard to Armoured Corps Centre and School Ahmednagar, at Ahmednagar, Maharashtra on April 15, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...and-order-situation-with-jk-governor-4614530/

The Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Bipin Rawat on Saturday visited Jammu winter capital city and met Governor N N Vohra whom he apprised of the law and order and the border situation in the state. Recent incidents of stone-pelting during the recent by-polls also came up for discussion, it is learnt.

Rawat arrived here late this afternoon and met Vohra at Raj Bhawan in Jammu, an army officer said. The two have discussed various issues regarding polls, security grid and law and order situation in Kashmir besides border situation.

The Army chief briefed him about enhanced vigilance and deployment on the Line of Control (LoC) in J&Km apart from the counter-militant operation the Army is undertaking in valley, the officer added.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-April, 2017 19:32 IST
*Army Commander’s Conference Begins *

Biannual Army Commander’s Conference commenced on 17 April 2017 with the opening address by Gen Bipin Rawat, Chief of Army Staff at Manekshaw Centre, Delhi Cantt.

Army Commander’s Conference is an important event in the planning and execution process of the Indian Army. 

To ensure due diligence, decisions are taken through a collegiate system comprising the Army Commanders and other senior officers who will deliberate upon the prevailing security scenario, strategic and actionable issues to ensure effective combat edge of the Indian Army. 

Gen Bipin Rawat, the Army Chief, in his opening address emphasized that all systems were working well and complimented all those who are working on the ground. He observed that Indian Army continues to hold a strong image and a professional reputation. He exhorted all ranks to endeavour to further strengthen the same. 

Shri Arun Jaitley, Honb’le Raksha Mantri, addressed the Army Commander’s Conference and complemented the senior military hierarchy saying * ‘whenever the challenges multiply or their nature changes, Indian Army has always outperformed itself’.* He stated that modernisation of defence equipment is the topmost priority for the Government.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-April, 2017 17:49 IST
*Indian Army Veteran Reaches Delhi Cantonment on the Penultimate Day of his Pan India Homage Cycling Journey *

Major General Somnath Jha (Retired), 58, after having spent 37 years in the service didn’t want to simply hang up his boots the usual way. He remains the man on mission. Being a third generation soldier of the Indian Army he took up the daunting task of cycling throughout the Country in the memory of our fallen soldiers. Maj Gen Jha decided to pay homage to each of around 21,000 Armed Forces personnel, who have lost their life since Independence, by cycling for two minutes for each of them. In the words of Maj Gen (R) Somnath Jha “This is my symbolic homage to my brethren who didn’t have the privilege of retiring as I did since they made the supreme sacrifice before that”. 

He hit the road 18 days after he retired on 19 Oct 2016 starting his journey from Ambala Cantonment (from where he retired) and has cycled for 42,000 minutes across 29 states over a period of seven months. Gen Somanth Jha reached Delhi Cantonment his penultimate day of his homage journey. He shall be concluding his homage journey at the Amar Jawan Jyoti in New Delhi on 19 Apr 2017 where he shall lay wreath to pay homage to fallen comrades. 

During the journey his day would start usually early in the morning and would cycle till he hits his day’s target which could be anything between 70 to 150 km taking minimal breaks in between. The couple paid homage to every war memorial in their way of journey. At his age he could achieve the feat speaks volumes about his dedication and feelings for the honourable cause. 

Commissioned in the 11th Jammu & Kashmir Light Infantry, Major General Jha is not new to such adventures. He has several challenging achievements under his belt — like scaling Mt. Kilimanjaro at the age of 54 and learning paragliding at 56. Major General Jha is not alone in his one of a kind endeavour. He is accompanied by his wife Chitra – who is, a life skills coach and author of several motivational books. Mrs Chitra Jha takes care of the liaison and logistics making arrangements to stay at the next place of halt. 

Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

Pic courtesy: @adgpi

http://zeenews.india.com/india/work...in-rawat-rawat-to-top-commanders-1997040.html

New Delhi: Amid outrage in Kashmir over the controversial 'human shield' video, Army Chief General Bipin Rawat on Monday reminded top army commanders about the 'strong image' of the force and called for efforts to reinforce it further.

Gen Rawat was speaking at the Army commanders' conference, which deliberated on an array of issues including the evolving security situation, modernisation of the force and logistical difficulties for troops in conflict zones.

In his address on the opening day of the three-day conference,  Defence Minister Arun Jaitley hailed the army for tackling challenging situations, and said modernisation of weapons and other critical systems for it is the government's "top-most" priority.


He complimented the commanders, saying "Whenever the challenges multiply or their nature changes, Indian Army has always outperformed itself", the Defence Ministry said in a statement.

The conference will deliberate in detail on the prevailing security scenario, particularly in Jammu and Kashmir, besides "strategic" and "actionable" issues to ensure effective combat edge over adversaries.

"He (Gen Rawat) observed that Indian Army continues to hold a strong image and a professional reputation. He exhorted all ranks to endeavour to further strengthen the same," the Ministry said.

The video, showing a man tied to an Army vehicle purportedly as a shield against stone-pelters during polling in the Srinagar Lok Sabha by-election, has triggered a public outcry prompting civil and army authorities to launch separate investigation.

The Army commanders' conference is an important event in the planning and execution of various key decisions relating to the country's security and strategic interests.

The issue of Non-Functional Upgrade (NFU) also figured during the deliberations. There has been demand for implementing NFU in the armed forces.

Under the NFU scheme, officers in central group A category get automatic time-bound pay promotions. Pay hike under NFU scheme are independent of organisational requirements and vacancy. 














http://zeenews.india.com/india/modernisation-of-defence-equipment-top-priority-jaitley-1997053.html

New Delhi: Modernisation of defence equipment is the top most priority for the government, Defence Minister Arun Jaitley said on Monday as he addressed the Army Commanders' Conference here.

The Defence Minister "complemented the senior military hierarchy" and said "whenever the challenges multiply or their nature changes, Indian Army has always outperformed itself", an official statement said.

The minister said modernisation of defence equipment is the topmost priority for the government, the statement added.


Army Chief, Gen Bipin Rawat, in his opening address emphasiaed that all "systems" were working well and complimented all those who are working on the ground.

He observed that Indian Army continues to hold a strong image and a professional reputation and asked all ranks to endeavour to further strengthen the same.

Top commanders of Indian Army are meeting in the national capital from April 17-22. The commanders will deliberate upon the prevailing security scenario, strategic and actionable issues to ensure an effective combat edge for the Indian Army.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-April, 2017 16:23 IST
*Army Veteran Pays Homage to Martyrs, Plans to be a Global Nomad *

Major General (Retired) Somnath Jha, aged 58 years, after serving the Army for 37 years, remains a man on the mission. This third generation soldier took up the daunting task of cycling throughout the Nation for 183 days as his tribute to around 21,000 Armed Forces martyrs since Independence. He cycled 11000km in 43,528 minutes, dedicating two minutes of cycling to each martyr. Asked as to ‘why two minutes of cycling’ and the Veteran replied ‘we observe two minutes silence for each of our martyr’. 

On this journey, Major General Jha was pleasantly surprised at the support from individuals, local government offices, police and citizen groups. He was overwhelmed by the fact that most people he met related to the sentiment of his mission and joined in to pay homage to the martyrs for whom he was riding. 

Gen Jha concluded his homage journey by laying of wreath at the Amar Jawan Jyoti on 19 Apr 2017 and vowed to undertake similar endeavour once the* National War Memorial* is dedicated to the Nation. 

Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

*Candidates participating in the physical fitness test during an army recruitment rally at Dholewal in Ludhiana on Tuesday, April 18. (HT Photo)*




*Candidates participating in the physical fitness test during an army recruitment rally at Dholewal in Ludhiana on Tuesday, April 18. (HT Photo)*





*Candidates participating in the physical fitness test during an army recruitment rally at Dholewal in Ludhiana on Tuesday, April 18. (HT Photo)*





*Candidates participating in the physical fitness test during an army recruitment rally at Dholewal in Ludhiana on Tuesday, April 18. (HT Photo)*




*Candidates participating in the physical fitness test during an army recruitment rally at Dholewal in Ludhiana on Tuesday, April 18. (HT Photo)*





*Candidates participating in the physical fitness test during an army recruitment rally at Dholewal in Ludhiana on Tuesday, April 18. (HT Photo)*




*Candidates after the physical fitness test during an army recruitment rally at Dholewal in Ludhiana on Tuesday, April 18. (HT Photo)*


----------



## RISING SUN

Operation shape-up: Indian army to let waist size determine promotions
As part of the plan, all personnel must undergo an annual “obesity evaluation examination” effective from next month. Overweight officers and soldiers in the Indian army have been warned that they may lose their eligibility for promotions and transfers if they don’t slim down. The privileges that could be taken away from them could also include the right to attend ceremonial functions.

According to a news report, the army has adopted a zero-tolerance policy toward obesity in its rank and file. This happened after a sample survey of 767 soldiers last year found a third of them overweight. The findings put a question mark on the combat-readiness of the world’s third largest army with 1.3 million personnel, the report said.

As part of this plan, all personnel must undergo an annual “obesity evaluation examination” effective from next month. The annual confidential reports (ACRs) of officers will henceforth carry a full-size picture, instead of the previous norm of a passport-size photo, so that any bulge around the waist is visible.
Waist size determines promotions

According to the report, waist size will determine promotions as certificate from the officer, who writes the ACR of the personnel to be promoted, will be sent to departments concerned. Promotion will be held back for anybody 10 percent above the “ideal body weight”, until he shaped up.

If the promotion order comes before the certificate is issued, he will not be allowed to wear the next rank till the commanding officer certifies that he has reached the ideal weight. The idea came from then army chief General Dalbir Singh Suhag, a fitness enthusiast who ran 10km each day. Suhag was apparently appalled at the increasing girth of the men under his command.

As things stand, no overweight personnel can go abroad on assignments unless he is specially exempted or is a war wounded. Besides, plump officers will not be granted reemployment either and applications will have to be accompanied by a fitness certificate, mentioning the ideal body weight.
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/lif...y-to-let-waist-size-determine-promotions.html


----------



## Hindustani78

India's security challenges including the situation in Jammu and Kashmir were discussed at length in the conference. Photo Credit: PTI

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/607859/army-officers-discuss-security-threats.html

Top army commanders have carried out a detailed analysis of India's internal and external security threats and decided to push for modernisation of the force, besides advocating a tri-service doctrine to deal with major security challenges.

At a six-day annual commanders' conference, the top brass of the army also deliberated extensively on human resource policy of the force, including growing complaints against the Sahayak system, and decided to evolve a "more pragmatic" approach to addressing such issues.

On the promotion of its personnel, which is another sticky issue, the conference felt that the "highly pyramidal structure" in the army results in over 50 per cent of the workforce not being promoted despite being highly competent and decided to go for enhanced transparency and inclusiveness to ensure "greater equability".

Army Chief General Bipin Rawat, during the deliberations, called for a more "participative" form of policy formulation to address human resource issues, and senior officials said branches of the army headquarters concerned have accordingly been directed to initiate wide-ranging interactions on it.

In his address at the valedictory session, General Rawat stressed the need to work in a collaborative manner for maintaining combat effectiveness of the army and sought a greater focus on enhancing air defence and aviation capabilities.

"It has been decided to give heft to the modernisation plan," the army said in a statement sharing details of deliberations at the conference which came to an end yesterday.

It said Gen Rawat expressed confidence at the way the army has been adapting itself to the "dynamic" internal and external operational environment while stressing the need for sustained and holisticmodernisationof the force.

India's security challenges including the situation in Jammu and Kashmir were discussed at length in the conference.

"He added that there is a need for sustained and holisticmodernisationof the army wherein combat and manoeuvre arms, air defence and aviation are on high priority," it said.

It said a comprehensive plan to speed up land acquisition for infrastructure development has been decided to be addressed through state governments.

The conference was also addressed by Chief of Air Staff B S Dhanoa and navy chief Admiral SunilLanba.They laid emphasis on evolving a joint operational philosophy to deal with various security challenges.

"During the deliberations, a session was dedicated to discussion with the Ministry of Defence to evolve a more wholesome action plan on administrative and modernisation issues," the army said.

In the backdrop of rising cases of jawans coming out against the Sahayak system and army personnel approaching courts for grievance redressal, the conference extensively deliberated on internal health of the force.

"During the deliberations, important issues having HR policy ramifications have been discussed. There is an impetus to evolve a more pragmatic HR plan. The core values of the army though haven't changed; rapid societal changes and discernible impact of socio-economic aspirations on army have been a focus area," it said.

In the recent months, a number of videos had surfaced in which some army jawans were seen voicing their anger over the colonial-era system, complaining about being made to do household chores of superior officers.

Referring to issues relating to promotions, it said, "The army, unlike most government departments, has a highly pyramidal structure, which results in over 50 per cent personnel not being promoted despite being highly competent thus necessitating the optimum utilisation of this pool of competent personnel."

"The conference deliberated measures to enhance transparency and inclusiveness leading to greater equability," the army said.

It said the proposals to make the Short Service Officers entry scheme more popular, streamlining the intake pattern, employment of women officers and grant of honorary ranks to Junior Commissioned Officers and Non-Commissioned Officers have been deliberated with positive roadmaps.

The army commanders conference is an important event in the planning and execution process of the force. To ensure due diligence, decisions are taken through the collegiate system comprising army commanders and senior officers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-April, 2017 14:11 IST
*Army Commanders Conference Concludes: Army Chief stresses on need to Push modernisation and inclusive HR Policies *

Army Commander Conference came to an end on 22 April 17 with the closing remarks of General Bipin Rawat. The Biannual Army Commanders’ Conference had commenced on 17 April 2017.


During his closing address the Chief of Army Staff impressed upon the need to work in a collaborative manner for maintaining combat effectiveness of the Army. He expressed his confidence at the way the Army has been adapting itself to the dynamic internal and external operational environment. He added that there _is_ a need for sustained and holistic modernisation of the Army wherein combat and manoeuvre arms, Air Defence and Aviation are on high priority.


It has been decided to give heft to the modernization plan of the Army. A comprehensive plan to speed up land acquisition for infrastructure development has been decided to be addressed through the State Governments. The Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshall BS Dhanoa and Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba had also addressed the Conference emphasising on evolving a joint operational philosophy. During the deliberation a session was dedicated to discussion with Ministry of Defense to evolve a more wholesome action plan on administrative and modernization issues.


During the deliberations, important issues having HR policy ramifications have been discussed. There is an impetus to evolve a more pragmatic HR plan. The core values of Army though haven’t changed; rapid societal changes and discernible impact of socio-economic aspirations on Army have been a focus area of the just concluded Conference. The Army unlike most Government departments has a highly pyramidal structure, which results in over 50 percent personnel not being promoted despite being highly competent thus necessitating optimum utilisation of this pool of competent personnel. The Conference deliberated measures to enhance transparency and inclusiveness leading to greater equability. The proposals to make Short Service Officers entry scheme more popular, streamlining the intake pattern, employment of Women Officers and grant of Honorary ranks to Junior Commissioned Officers and Non Commissioned Officers have been deliberated with positive roadmaps.


The Chief during the course of the deliberation highlighted the need for a more participative form of policy formulation. Concerned branches of the Army HQ have accordingly been directed to interact with wide cross-section of offices, branches, and personnel.


Army Commanders’ Conference is an important event in the planning and execution process of Indian Army. To ensure due diligence, decisions are taken through collegiate system comprising Army Commanders and Senior Officers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-May, 2017 17:54 IST
*The Armoured Corps Celebrates ‘79th Armour Day’ *


The Armoured Corps celebrated its ‘*79th ARMOUR DAY’ on 01 May 17. The event commemorates the mechanization of the erstwhile Indian Cavalry on 01 May 1938*, when the *SCINDE HORSE* became the first Indian Cavalry Regiment to stable its horses and convert to the *Vickers Light Tank* and *Chevrolet Armoured Cars*. The elite ‘Tank’ Corps celebrated the *DAY* with serving & veterans officers’ fraternity of the Corps and other arms/services. The elegant function truly epitomized traditional elan, camaraderie and all – round excellence that characterizes the Armoured Corps.


‘*Courage in the face of fearful odds*’, has been the enduring saga of the Armoured Corps and is exemplified by the award of *two Param Vir Chakras*, *15 Maha Vir Chakras* and *60 Vir Chakras*, amongst the large number of other gallantry and distinguished service awards bestowed upon its officers and men, after independence. The elite Arm has transited from Light Tanks / Armoured Cars in the 1930s to Stuart and Sherman tanks, Centurion heavy tanks, AMX-13 light tank in the 1950-60, the indigenous *Vijayanta tank*, Russian *T-54/55* and *PT-76* tanks in the intervening period, to is present day fleet comprising the *T-72 (AJEYA)* tank, the modern *T-90 (BHISHMA)* tank and the indigenous *Main Battle Tank ARJUN*. Organized, equipped and trained to effectively accomplish assigned mission in all types of conventional operations in varied terrain, the *Armoured Corps* also *contributes substantially* to the Army’s counter insurgency effort with a large representation in the *Rashtriya Rifles and Assam Rifles. *It has a standing Contingent in the UN Peace Keeping Mission in Lebanon as its representatives amidst the blue beret fraternity.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Army jawans keep vigil amid heavy snowfall in Poonch district of Jammu and Kashmir, a day after ceasefire violation by the Pakistan Army in krishna Ghati along the LoC.





http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...n-loc-calls-for-vigilance/article18359138.ece




Forward defence: General Bipin Rawat visiting the frontier areas in north Kashmir on Tuesday . | Photo Credit:  PHOTO/THE HINDU.;PHOTO/THE HINDU. - 


* Army chief briefed on border security situation *
The Chief of the Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, on Tuesday visited the frontier areas in north Kashmir and interacted with commanders and troops deployed along the Line of Control.

Gen. Rawat’s visit comes just a day after two soldiers were killed in a Pakistani ceasefire violation in the Krishna Ghati Sector of Poonch.

The Army Chief called for “vigilance” on the LoC to thwart any misadventure from across the border, especially as the summer sets in. He was accompanied by the Northern Army and Chinar Corps Commanders.

The Army Chief was briefed by formation commanders on the security situation on the border and measures instituted to strengthen the security posture, besides overall operational and logistical preparedness, a defence spokesman said.

Suspected militants looted a bank in south Kashmir’s Kulgam district on Tuesday afternoon. A police official said a masked gunman barged into the Ellaquai Dehati Bank, Kader, and decamped with ₹65,000.

A bank employee said the militants were carrying pistol. “The incident occurred when employees were busy in public dealings,” said the bank official. A major combing operation was launched in the area.

The incident comes just a day after five policemen and two bank employees were killed by militants in Kulgan after attacking a bank van.

*Kulgam attack *

According to the police inquiry, the militant outfit Hizbul Mujahideen was behind the Kulgam attack.

“Militant Umar Majid, a resident of Souch, and two others had attacked the cash delivery vehicle of Jammu and Kashmir Bank at Kulgam’s Pumbai,” said the police.


----------



## Hindustani78

*http://zeenews.india.com/india/mili...e-army-chief-on-defence-spending-2002232.html*
*Military not getting its due share: Army chief on defence spending*
The Army Chief lamented that the spending on defence is considered a "burden" by many in the country and the military is not getting its due share.

PTI| Last Updated: Thursday, May 4, 2017 - 19:15

 





http://zeenews.india.com/india/mili...e-army-chief-on-defence-spending-2002232.html

New Delhi: A national military strategy and a security framework will be finalised very soon to effectively deal with security challenges facing the nation, Army Chief General Bipin Rawat said on Thursday.

In an address at a defence think tank, the Army Chief lamented that the spending on defence is considered a "burden" by many in the country and the military is not getting its due share.

Citing China, he stressed that India's true potential will be realised only when both economic growth and might of the armed forces go hand-in-hand.

He said the country must look for new friends and allies to deal with neighbours along India's western and northern borders, an apparent reference to Pakistan and China.

Referring to India's security challenges, Gen Rawat said the drafts of national military strategy and national security strategy were ready to deal with pressing issues coherently.

"We should be able to identify our own national military strategy. We do not have a national military strategy as of now. Directorate General of Perspective Planning has been tasked to come out with it.

"We are also coming out with the national security strategy which will be given to the government. Both the draft documents are ready and hopefully we will be releasing them very soon," he said after unveiling 'Strategic Yearbook 2017' at the United Service Institution, a national security and defence think tank.

Holding that a strong military is essential for India's forward march, he said the general thinking among people is that expenditure on defence "is a burden" on the economy.

He said a "very strong military" is key for the economy to develop and cited China's policy in this regard. The army chief also identified ensuring energy security as another important requirement for India to become a major power.

"While we are developing our economy, the military is not getting its due share. I think here we need to draw a lesson from China," he said, adding military and economic growth should be "co-joint" as they are two tenants of national power.

India's defence budget for 2017-18 was Rs 2.74 lakh crore, which is 1.63 per cent of GDP. China's defence budget is close to three per cent of its GDP. There has been a feeling among security experts and the defence establishment that the modernisation of armed forces is taking place at a very slow pace and that government has not been allocating adequate funds for it in the last few years.

Talking about the evolving security situation in the region, he said India must have close ties with countries like Iran, Iraq and Afghanistan considering the security matrix.

He said such a policy will recreate the outreach India had before partition.

The army chief said such a strategy will create two pronged dilemma for India's western neighbour, Pakistan, but also help in tackling issues with India's northern neighbour, China.

"We have to start looking at how do we carry out counter-encirclement for our future adversaries. Developing alliances, developing friends to overcome the (current) deficiency is important. That must be part of our strategic thought process," he said.

The army chief said that time has come for India to have a say in all major issues at the United Nations and the country must work hard to attain the membership of the UN Security Council.

"We must create alliances and friends also so that we find a rightful place at the UNSC. Time has come for India to have a say in all that happens in UN," he said.

On energy security, he said India has a huge potential to generate solar and wind energy and it must focus on these energy sources.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-May, 2017 18:02 IST
*Girls from Jammu & Kashmir visit Delhi and Bengaluru as Part of Army’s out reach programme *


As part of the Indian Army’s ongoing outreach programme to foster the spirit of National Integration across the entire swathe of the country, a tour of 16 Girls from the remote town of Gingle, Uri Tehsil in Srinagar District of Jammu & Kashmir is being organised form 02 to 11 May 17. National Integration Tours are educational and motivational tours for school children, youth and local populace of J&K and North Eastern States, with an aim to provide an insight into the rich heritage of the country, various development and industry initiatives that are afoot exposing them to varied career options while providing an opportunity to interact with renowned personalities.


During the course of the tour, the children have visited various cultural and historical places in Bengaluru and Delhi. The participants interacted with General Bipin Rawat on 09 May 2017, who shared his experiences of these areas with the students and motivated them to work hard and contribute actively in the *Nation Building* process.





*



*



*TAGS : * _National Integration, Gingle, Uri, Srinagar, educational and motivational tours, youth of J&K, heritage of the country, cultural and historical places _



Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-May, 2017 18:21 IST
*Army Hospital (Research & Referral) Celebrated International Nurses Day *

Army Hospital (Research & Referral), Delhi Cantonment, celebrated International Nurses Day, here today, to honour and respect the nurses for their incredible and selfless dedication towards patient care. On the occasion, a special event was organised where Additional DGMNS Maj Gen Sushila Shahi, addressed the gathering. Commandant AH (R&R) Lt Gen A K Das and Maj Gen Shahi, distributed ‘Certificates of Excellence’ to the deserving nursing officers from various departments. Principal Matron of AH (R&R) Maj Gen Elizabeth John, addressing the gathering, emphasised on the spirit of nursing among nursing staff. The event was marked by the presence of veteran nurses of the military nursing service and nurses from the civil hospitals. 

International Council of Nurses commemorates this day annually around the world on 12th of May as the birth anniversary of Florence Nightingale. The theme of this year is “Nurses: A Voice to lead, achieving the sustainable development goals.”


----------



## Stephen Cohen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863030704933916672


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian army soldiers take positions near the LoC in Rajouri.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Courtesy: Team INDRA FB Page


> MCIWS Update:
> 
> The Advanced Assault Rifle (AAR) , previously known as MCIWS, is going to be inducted into Indian Armed Forces within just 6-10 months if any further problem doesn't arise. All modifications, suggested and demanded by army, have been done. All trials have been conducted successfully. The new model has reduced the weight further, means AAR is lighter than early MCIWS. It can accept 5.56, 6.8 and 7.62 mm ammo, giving an edge. More than 250 models have been evaluated and more than 25000 rounds have been fired still now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-May, 2017 18:02 IST
*Two M 777 A-2 (Indian) ULH Arrive In India *

Two M 777 A-2 (Indian) ULH arrived today for preparation of firing tables. During this event, the guns will fire 155 mm indigenous ammunition. 

The weapon system was contracted on 30 November 16. As per the contract agreement firing tables are being prepared by the contracted agency i.e. US Government and BAE GCS Ltd with support of Indian Army. After firing tables are ready, three more guns will be received in the second stage in September 2018 for training. Thereafter, induction will commence from March 2019 onwards at the rate of five guns per month till complete consignment is received by mid 2021. 

Col Aman Anand


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-May, 2017 17:33 IST
3rd Defence – ITTA Joint Seminar and Exhibition: 2017 

The 3rd Defence – ITTA (Indian Technical Textile Association) Joint Seminar cum Exhibition was inaugurated by Smt Smriti Zubin Irani, Hon’ble Minister of Textiles, Govt of India, on 22 May at Manekshaw Centre, New Delhi. Gen Bipin Rawat, the Army Chief and senior officials from the Defence Services, MoD, MHA and Industry were present at the function.


The seminar is being conducted over 22 & 23 May and will include topics related to developments in personal and protective clothing as also building, medical and geo textiles. Items like Special Snow Socks, HAPO Chambers, Snow Goggles, Thermal Insoles and Ruck Sacks being used in Siachen Glacier and other super high altitude areas which were being imported till recently will now be manufactured in India of matching quality and at a much cheaper price.


The Hon’ble Minister of Textiles highlighted the need for exploiting the advanced R&D facilities for improving the existing inventory of the Army. While assuring all assistance from her Ministry, she reiterated the need for the industry to explore various business models and joint ventures. She said that there is a distinction between ‘supplying’ and ‘serving’ and the industry should strive to ‘*serve our defence forces’*. She also highlighted the scope of NTC (National Technical Cooperation) supplying their vast product range to the Army.


Gen Bipin Rawat reiterated that joint initiatives between the Textile Ministry, MoD and industry assume great significance given the fact that many of the principal items of Ordnance Equipment Factory (OEF) are going to be offered to the Trade on a permanent basis over the next 3 to 5 years. He highlighted that the Government is supporting the industry and the onus is on the Defence forces to take the advantage of the same.


Lt Gen RR Nimbhorkar, Master General of Ordnance (MGO) apprised the delegates of specific areas where improvements were needed. He urged the industry for early indigenisation of the three layered Special Suits, Sleeping Bags, Boot Mufti-Purpose and Modular Gloves that are being used in the super high altitude areas besides products improvement for Extreme Cold Clothing (ECC), Mattress Kapok, Face Mask, etc. The MGO reiterated that the industry has a lot of scope for participating in the Rs 3000 crore General Stores and Clothing requirements.


From the Industry side, Mr Pramod Khosla, Chairman ITTA and Dr KS Sundararajan, Vice Chairman, ITTA assured the Army officials of constant support. Exhibitions stalls from various Business Houses dealing with technical textiles and Army’s present clothing and general stores inventory were laid for the delegates to see.


----------



## ShoutB

This time army itself releases the video and claims the assault.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866954414912819200

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soundHound

this is developing story, seems like heat is turning back on.


 http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/india-gives-befitting-rely-to-pakistan-military-gears-up-for-anti-infiltration-operations/articleshow/58805313.cms

Earlier tweeted by one of prominent defence journalist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866936781429592064
and this video, is claimed as officially release by adgpi.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866956980182687745

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShoutB

View attachment 398704








Courtesy: hammer head/ dfnc frum ind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Love the way the camera is placed fully exposed to the bunker filming the whole episode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShoutB



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Under a $3-billion deal, India has contracted 22 Apache attack helicopters and 15 Chinook heavy-lift helicopters through the Foreign Military Sales program. | Photo Credit:  Reuters 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...helicopters/article18525304.ece?homepage=true

* Its demand for 22 Apaches was earlier rejected by IAF, which feels its role will diminish *
After several years of wrangling, the Indian Army and Indian Air Force (IAF) are both likely to operate the Apache multi-role attack helicopters.

The Army, which has long pitched for its own dedicated fleet of attack helicopters, is likely to get its way through, sources said. The issue was discussed by the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) chaired by Defence Minister Arun Jaitley last week.

The Army had initially asked for 22 attack helicopters to be transferred to its custody, which was rejected by the Air Force. The IAF has strongly opposed the creation of a separate mini-Air wing by the Army, which the former felt would reduce its role. 

“The Army will get 11 Apache helicopters, while the original order of 22 helicopters will be with the IAF. It will go through,” a senior officer told _The Hindu_ on Monday.

*Deal with U.S.*

For this, India will exercise the optional clause in the original deal signed with the U.S. in November 2015. Under a $3-billion deal, India has contracted 22 Apache attack helicopters and 15 Chinook heavy-lift helicopters through the Foreign Military Sales program.

This means that both the services would operate several helicopter types which would mean duplication of efforts for logistics, maintenance and support.


Air Vice-Marshal Manmohan Bahadur (retd), Distinguished Fellow, Centre for Air Power Studies, noted that the IAF would always have a need for attack helicopters. “While there is no doubt that there would be duplication of maintenance and logistics, there are specific IAF roles like Special Heli-borne Missions and Combat Search And Rescue (CSAR).”

He also noted that the IAF was best suited for CSAR as it had a range of aircraft at its disposal.

*Long-pending demand*

The Army has for long pitched for its own dedicated attack helicopter fleet integrated with its strike corps and has recently expressed the desire to have 39 Apaches. Presently, India operates a mix of Russian Mi-25 and Mi-35 attack helicopters which are with the IAF.

The Army has already placed a firm order for 114 indigenously developed Light Combat Helicopters (LCH), which is in an advanced stage of induction, and has also ordered Rudra helicopters, the weaponised variant of the Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH). The Air Force too ordered the Rudra and 65 LCH.

The Boeing AH-64 Apache helicopter is the most advanced multi-role heavy attack helicopter in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

soundHound said:


> this is developing story, seems like heat is turning back on.
> 
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/india-gives-befitting-rely-to-pakistan-military-gears-up-for-anti-infiltration-operations/articleshow/58805313.cms
> 
> Earlier tweeted by one of prominent defence journalist
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866936781429592064
> and this video, is claimed as officially release by adgpi.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866956980182687745


Surgical Strike 2.0
Wait until Pak denial in open conference, 
Just to confirm the genuineness SS_2.0


----------



## Hindustani78

Srinagar,24/10/2016:After a resounding success of recruitment rallies which were held in Anantnag and Bandipora from 21-24 Sep and 29 Sep 16 to 03 Oct 16 respectively, where more than 3000 candidates had appeared, the last phase of the process i.e the Common Entrance Exam (CEE) was held at Anantnag high grnd on 23 Oct 16. A total of 412 candidates from North Kashmir, South Kashmir, Kargil and Leh appeared for the CEE. PHOTO/SPECIAL ARRANGEMENT. | Photo Credit:

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...erest-in-army-recruitment/article18595208.ece

The Army on Sunday said more than 1,000 candidates appeared in recruitment drives in the Valley despite the curfew and shutdown.

Army spokesman Rajesh Kalia said the candidates, while defying the two-day bandh call, appeared in the examination in Srinagar and Baramulla districts.

“Of 815 candidates, 800 appeared at Pattan and 493 out of 502 appeared at Srinagar,” said the Army spokesman.

A common entrance written examination was scheduled on Sunday for selection of soldier grade, technical, tradesmen in the Indian army. “All who are interested in their life and career are seeking and not falling prey to bandh and abetted turmoil,” he said.

Major-General A.K. Singh, the Kilo Force General Officer Commanding, said, “The Kashmir youth need employment. You have seen how hundreds of Kashmiri youth participated in the army recruitment examination on Sunday despite shutdown called by the separatists.”

(With agencies)


----------



## Hindustani78

Jammu : NCC cadets being trained to operate guns at the the Combined Army Training Camp (CATC) at Nagrota on the outskrits of Jammu on Monday.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army daredevils perform during a rehearsal for a show at Polo Ground in Allahabad.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/614804/army-chief-visits-kashmir-security.html
Press Trust of India, Srinagar, Jun 1 2017, 13:10 IST





He said the purpose of the Army Chief's visit was to review the security situation and operational preparedness in the Valley. PTI file photo


Army Chief General Bipin Rawat arrived here today to review the security situation and operational preparedness of the armed forces posted in Kashmir and along the Line of Control.

"Gen Rawat and some senior Army officers arrived at Badamibagh Cantonment area this morning for a routine day-long visit," an Army official said.

He said the purpose of the Army Chief's visit was to review the security situation and operational preparedness in the Valley.

"The Chief of Army Staff is being briefed by Corps Commander and other top officers about the situation in the Valley, especially after killing of top Hizbul Mujahideen commander Sabzar Bhat.

"He will also be briefed about the situation along the Line of Control in the wake of reports of activity at infiltration launch pads on the other side of LoC," the official added.

Meanwhile, a General Engineering Reserve Force (GREF) labourer was killed, while two others, including a BSF jawan, were injured today as Pakistan violated ceasefire by shelling mortars and firing on forward posts along the LoC in Rajouri and Poonch districts of Jammu and Kashmir.


----------



## Hindustani78

Lt General S K Upadhya presenting a trophy to a Gentlemen cadet during the award ceremony of passing out course at Khetrapal Auditorium, Indian Military Academy in Dehradun.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Commandant of Army Hospital (R&R), Lt. General A.K. Das and the ADG (MNS), Major General Sushila Shahi in a group photograph with the 58th batch of probationer nurses who were commissioned into Military Nursing Service, at Army Hospital (Research & Referral), in New Delhi on June 10, 2017.


----------



## X_Killer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1642284042465200




Battle of Basantar !

We bring you the story of the youngest
recipient of the Param Vir Chakra,
2nd Lt. Arun Khetarpal.
During the Battle of Basantar, 21 year old Arun 
single handedly destroyed many Pakistani tanks 
and denied the enemy entry into the Indian soil.
His act of courage and self sacrifice became 
an inspiration, even for the enemy.
The Parade Ground at National Defence Academy is named after him.
ADGPI - Indian Army #The1971Project
Another Salute to our real heroes.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/inte...en-indian-army-chief-bipin-rawat-2014144.html

An integrated command of the defence forces must happen at some point of time and it must be looked at as an option, suggests Army Chief Gen Bipin Rawat.

IANS| Last Updated: Sunday, June 11, 2017 - 13:26

New Delhi: An integrated command of the defence forces must happen at some point of time and it must be looked at as an option, suggests Army Chief Gen Bipin Rawat.

He is unfazed by theories of India getting caught in a two-front war with Pakistan and China. During an interaction with IANS, he smiled away a question, "Is India heading for a war?", which appeared on the cover of the latest edition of one of the English weeklies.

Similarly, he refused to be drawn into a discussion whether surgical strikes could be resorted to again to control terrorism and infiltration sponsored from across the border.


The Army Chief maintains that that government is ready with funds for army's modernisation and acquisition of equipment and dismissed any apprehensions about shortage of funds.

"If we are going to fight a war someday, the war is going to be fought by the three forces together. Integration has to be in a holistic manner. Can we have a joint forces mechanism? Is it better or not? We have to look at the option. It must happen at some point of time," Gen Rawat said.

"You also economise by integration of logistics. The integration has to be in the form of all services utilising their resources in a harmonised manner," he said.

Against the backdrop of the recent joint doctrine that has been put out, the army chief was asked whether an integrated command is going to be practically beneficial as neither the air force nor the navy seems to be enthusiastic.

He said the integration must happen at all costs but the method of integration has to be looked into it. "We have to look at how we integrate... It is not that today we can't fight a war if a joint mechanism is better, we need to look at it," he said.

A doctrine of the Indian Armed Forces released recently called for a joint approach among the forces. "The nature of future warfare requires harmonious and synergistic application of land, air and sea forces. Joint operations are the most essential requirement of future wars and have to focus on the seamless application of all available resources to shock, dislocate and overwhelm the belligerent," it said.

The doctrine also said the response to "terror provocations could be in the form of surgical strikes and these would be subsumed in the sub-conventional portion of the spectrum of armed conflict."

Asked if surgical strikes carried out by the special forces of the army last year on the terror launch pads across the LoC in Pakistan-administered Kashmir would be resorted to again, the Army Chief said a surgical strike is just "one of the methods" but refused to say what may be the other options.

When asked if India was ready for a two-front war, Gen Rawat said, "We have got a plan. We know. We have our own rules (to fight)."

Asked about a recent report from the Pentagon which said China may build ports in Pakistan, the Army chief said: "Everyone is interested in getting access to the Indian Ocean Region. Pakistan is also building ports in Myanmar."

In this context, he referred to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) "being built crossing through parts of Azad Kashmir."

Talking about modernisation of the Army, Gen Rawat said there was no problem of funds as the government was clearing procurements based on the priorities expressed by the forces.

"The government is giving required funds. I don't think there is any problem with procurement. Government is not denying procurement... guns are coming, aircraft are coming," he said.

"The government has said funds will be made available as per requirement. What I am getting as my budget is only for running the Army," he said.

A parliamentary panel in its report tabled in Parliament in the budget session had said budgetary provisioning to army is critically short and is likely to affect adversely the modernisation process as well as the operational preparedness of the force.


----------



## open-source

30 characters


----------



## X_Killer

Its very shameful when the admin is doing biased decisions just like Army Court ruled in case of Mr. Kulbhushan Jadhav.
Purely shameful act by both

Good news for neighbours.
Indian Army killed 14 dogs in last 100 hours.
more dogs and pigs are lined up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## open-source

This Post is of Indian side Indian Occupied Kashmir, mainly Platoon level i guess.


----------



## open-source

Latest! from IOK


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-June, 2017 15:46 IST
*Army’s Super-40 in Kashmir Strike Big *



Army Chief today met and complimented the students from *Army’s Super-40* coaching initiative that has been training local children to take Engineering Entrance Examination. *Army’s Super - 40* initiative for coaching the J&K youth for Engineering Entrance Exams broke all previous records when 26 boys and two girls from the state cracked the IIT-JEE Mains Exam 2017. *Nine students have successfully qualified the IIT Advanced Exam, the results of which were declared on 11 June 17*.


The coaching is conducted at Srinagar by Army, its training partner Centre for Social Responsibility & Learning (CSRL) and Petronet LNG. This was also the first batch in which five girls from Kashmir valley were coached, out of which two had qualified in the JEE Mains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/world/indi...s-to-memorial-of-indian-soldiers-2014992.html

Haifa was liberated by Indian Army's Mysore and Jodhpur Lancers on September 23, 1918 in a famous cavalry charge. 
PTI| Last Updated: Tuesday, June 13, 2017 - 20:57

Indian Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba today paid floral tributes to the Memorial of Indian soldiers, many of whom are buried in the cemetery in Haifa, Israel.

Haifa was liberated by Indian Army's Mysore and Jodhpur Lancers on September 23, 1918 in a famous cavalry charge that is now to become a part of the city's history books to be taught at the schools.

The Indian Army commemorates September 23rd every year as Haifa Day, to pay its respects to the two brave Indian Cavalry Regiments that helped liberate the city following a dashing cavalry action by the 15th Imperial Service Cavalry Brigade.


Lanba, who is also the Chairman of Chiefs of Staff Committee, met Chief of the General Staff of Israeli Defence Forces Lt Gen Gadi Eisenkot and Major General Udi Adam, Director General of Israel's Defence Ministry yesterday.

The Indian Navy chief's visit comes close on the heels of two major defence contracts between India and Israel and just weeks ahead of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to the Jewish state scheduled for July 4 to 6.


----------



## X_Killer

open-source said:


> Latest! from IOK


There is nothing like " IOK".


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...rdnance-factory-explosion/article19053977.ece

A procession was taken out here on Wednesday to spread awareness on Army Recruitment Rally to be held in Tiruvannamalai from July 19 to 25. District Collector Prashant M. Wadnere flagged off the rally in front of RDO’s office. Schoolchildren took out the procession which culminated in front of Sri Arunachaleswarar Temple.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
16-June, 2017 13:24 IST
*President of India to visit Maharashtra and Karnataka from June 17 to 18, 2017 *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee will visit Maharashtra and Karnataka from June 17 to 18, 2017.

On June 17, 2017, the President will address the convocation ceremony of the passing out Engineering Graduate Courses of College of Military Engineering, Pune. On the same day, he will attend a function for dedication of the Metro Phase-I Project to the citizens of Bengaluru at Bengaluru, Karnataka.

On June 18, 2017, the President will lay the foundation stone of the Super Speciality Hospital of BRS Health & Research Institute at Udupi, Karnataka.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee at the convocation ceremony of the passing out Engineering Graduate Courses of the College of Military Engineering, Pune, in Maharashtra on June 17, 2017. The Governor of Maharashtra, Shri C. Vidyasagar Rao and other dignitaries are also seen.






The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presented the degrees at the convocation ceremony of the passing out Engineering Graduate Courses of the College of Military Engineering, Pune, in Maharashtra on June 17, 2017. The Governor of Maharashtra, Shri C. Vidyasagar Rao is also seen.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presented the degrees at the convocation ceremony of the passing out Engineering Graduate Courses of the College of Military Engineering, Pune, in Maharashtra on June 17, 2017. The Governor of Maharashtra, Shri C. Vidyasagar Rao is also seen.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee addressing at the convocation ceremony of the passing out Engineering Graduate Courses of the College of Military Engineering, Pune, in Maharashtra on June 17, 2017.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee in a group photograph at the convocation ceremony of the passing out Engineering Graduate Courses of the College of Military Engineering, Pune, in Maharashtra on June 17, 2017. The Governor of Maharashtra, Shri C. Vidyasagar Rao and other dignitaries are also seen.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee in a group photograph at the convocation ceremony of the passing out Engineering Graduate Courses of the College of Military Engineering, Pune, in Maharashtra on June 17, 2017. The Governor of Maharashtra, Shri C. Vidyasagar Rao and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
21-June, 2017 17:49 IST
*Activities organised by MHA on 3rd International Day of Yoga *

The Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) organised various activities across the country on the occasion of International Day of Yoga today. About 2000 CAPFs personnel have participated in the mass Yoga demonstration today at Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh. The officials of MHA participated in the mass Yoga demonstration at various locations in Delhi. 

The Paramilitary Forces celebrated the Yoga Day with full energy and vigour. About 30,000 personnel of CAPFs participated in Yoga demonstration, organised in various State Capitals/other cities. About 3 lakh personnel did in-situ Yoga demonstration at their respective locations. The CRPF acted as Nodal Force as desired by MHA for celebration of 3rd International Day of Yoga today at 28 capital cities of India. 

Approximately 40,000 personnel of Border Security Force (BSF) alongwith their families participated in Yoga kriya today. Respective establishment on Frontiers have conducted Yoga sessions for the Prahari Pariwar and also for the population living along BSF establishments. To mark the occasion, force headquarter conducted a special session at Nizamuddin BSF facility where a group of experts from ‘Isha Foundation’ of Sadhguru Shri Jaggi Vasudevji exhibited their Yoga routine for the attenders. Today BSF Yoga team of 200 personnel won the “Best Yoga Performer Trophy” of Ministry of Home Affairs, Govenment of India in a function at Rajiv Chowk, New Delhi. In addition to all field formations, BSF organized Yoga demonstrations in 4 States Capital/ cities i.e. Kolkata, Agartala, Ahmedabad and Bengaluru. 

The Indo-Tibetan Border Police (ITBP) troops also participated in various Yoga sessions organized at various locations in the country today. Border Out Posts (BOPs) of the Force across the Himalayan border also observed the day with active participation in yoga sessions at high altitudes including BOPs of Ladakh, where temperature remained -25 degree Celsius at some places. ITBP jawans took part in yogabhyas organized at different locations in Jammu and Kashmir, Himachal Pradesh, Uttarakhand, Sikkim and Arunachal Pradesh. Approx. 25000 ITBP jawans participated in the event across the country. Foreign deployments of the Force in Afghanistan and DR Congo also observed the day. ITBP jawans deployed in anti naxal operations in Chhattisgarh also participated in the Yoga Day. Shri Krishna Chaudhary, DG ITBP participated in the Yogabhyas in a programme organized at ITBP campus at Tigri, New Delhi. 

In the true spirit of “Yoga” – the SSB, in a befitting manner organized events of yoga in all field formations. The event was organized in 6 frontiers HQrs, 18 Sector HQrs, 66 Battalions and other formations. Today, nearly 500 SSB personnel attended group Yoga at Lucknow, where Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, participated in the Third International Day of Yoga. Smt. Arachana Ramasundram, DG SSB, also participated in the yoga session at the premises of the 25th Bn Campus at Ghitorni, New Delhi, to mark the 3rd International Yoga day. The event was attended by senior officers of Force HQrs SSB and Personnel posted in the 25th Bn SSB. 

The National Disaster Response Force (NDRF) also celebrated the 3rd International Day of Yoga in Delhi and in all its Bn HQs and Regional Response Centres all over the country. On this occasion, NDRF organized a yoga session at Nehru Park in Delhi. As a prelude to the National event, NDRF rescuers practiced various Yoga Asans, Dhyan and Pranayams on common Yoga protocol for International Day of Yoga issued by Ministry of AYUSH under qualified Yoga instructors. 

The Commissioner of Police, Delhi, Shri Amulya Kumar Patnaik motivated Delhi Police personnel to practice Yoga in order to deal with stress & fatigue and to increase efficiency in their performance. The Commissioner of Police, Delhi himself performed Yogasans, along with other senior officers and 2000 participants of all ranks at Ramlila Grounds in Central Delhi. Similar programs were organized by other Districts/Units., police stations, police colonies and polices complexes. 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Army Jawans performing Yoga, on the occasion of the 3rd International Day of Yoga – 2017, at Siachen on June 21, 2017.




Army Jawans performing Yoga, on the occasion of the 3rd International Day of Yoga – 2017, at Siachen on June 21, 2017.




Army Jawans performing Yoga, on the occasion of the 3rd International Day of Yoga – 2017, at Siachen on June 21, 2017.




Army Jawans performing Yoga, on the occasion of the 3rd International Day of Yoga – 2017, at Siachen on June 21, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army jawans perform yoga near Line of Control in Poonch on the 3rd International Yoga Day on Wednesday.


----------



## Hindustani78

Many jawans have spoken against the sahayak system, alleging illtreatment by officers.(HT File Photo)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ce-stations/story-hQeMk95NdW9E2fSuxgJ9oM.html

The Army is considering recruiting civilian staff in peace stations to do away with the colonial-era Sahayak system after many cases of jawans coming out openly against it.

A top army official, however, said the Sahayaks or buddy system -- whereby a solider is attached to officers -- will continue to be deployed in key bases and field areas as they have defined military duties.

“We are looking at getting civilian staff to replace Sahayaks in peace stations,” the official said.

In the recent months, a number of videos had surfaced where some army jawans have voiced their anger over the Sahayak system. Some of them have also alleged that they were treated as servants by the officers.

The official said the option of deploying civilian staff at peace stations instead of sahayaks will help the army in economising its manpower as well.

“Currently, we are examining various aspect of the option,” he said, insisting Sahayaks cannot be replaced in field units.

In March, the government had strongly defended the sahayak system in the army, saying it provides an “essential support” to officers in “fully” attending to their duties in times of peace and war.

At the same time, the government had said Sahayaks or orderlies are combatants and exhaustive instructions have been issued to not make them perform menial tasks which are not in conformity with the dignity of a soldier.

An annual conference of top army commanders in April had held extensive deliberations on the army’s “internal health” including on Sahayaks, and decided to reorient the human resource policy of the force.

Sahayaks are soldiers and their duties include protecting the officers, maintaining their weapons and equipment and helping them in carrying out their responsibilities.

In March, the body of a jawan, Roy Mathew, was found hanging at Deolali cantonment in Maharashtra after a sting video, which showed him complaining about being made to do household chores of superior officers, went viral.

Days later, a sepoy also posted a video online criticising the sahayak system and accused the senior officers of treating them as “slaves”.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/619943/army-chief-briefed-sikkim-situation.html
Army Chief Gen Bipin Rawat on Thursday received a briefing on the security scenario near the India-China border in Sikkim following the recent confrontation between the border guarding forces of the two countries.

Gen Rawat, who is on a two-day tour to the Northeast, discussed the security situation with Maj Gen Tejinder Singh, the General Officer Commanding of the 17 Division based in Gangtok and other senior officials. The defence ministry and army officials are tight-lipped on whether the army chief visited any of the forward areas.

The strategically significant border is looked after by the Siliguri-based 33 Corps, which has three mountain divisions at Gangtok (17 Div); and Kalimpong (27 Div) to take care of the different segments of India’s border with China and Bhutan. When constructed, the road in Doklam Plateau could lead the Chinese Army to Chumbi valley, a strategically significant area for controlling the Siliguri corridor — a narrow stretch of land that connects India’s seven northeastern states with the rest of the country.


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-July, 2017 18:02 IST
*Dr. Subhash Bhamre Chairs CAC of National Cadet Corps *

Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre chaired the 50th Central Advisory Committee (CAC) meeting of the National Cadet Corps (NCC) here today. Dr. Bhamre, in his presidential address complimented the NCC on the performance of its cadets in various activities pertaining to training, adventure, social service and community development.

The committee deliberated on various issues in order to optimise training efforts so that NCC continues to perform in an excellent manner towards character and leadership building of the youth of the nation. The Minister complimented efforts of the NCC in nation building and urged it to continue ‘Grooming Future Leaders’.

The NCC presently has cadet strength of 13 lakhs and plans to expand to 15 lakhs and beyond. The NCC has a pan-India footprint which includes remote areas and low intensity conflict areas. The CAC reviewed provisions, activities and initiatives to make the organisation more effective in order to attain its mandate objective.

The meeting was attended by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal B S Dhanoa, Defence Secretary Shri Sanjay Mitra, Financial Advisor (Defence Services) Shri S K Kohli, Director General of NCC Lt. General Vinod Vashisht, Members of Parliament Kum. Sushmita Dev & Shri Anupam Kher, among other social activists and eminent dignitaries.

The DG, NCC, Lt. General Vashisht presented a detailed update on NCC activities to the members of the CAC.

*NAo/DK/Rajib *
(Release ID :167127)

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre chairing the Central Advisory Committee meeting of the National Cadet Corps, in New Delhi on July 04, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, the Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra, the Director General of NCC, Lt. General Vinod Vashisht and the Member of Parliament, Kum. Sushmita Dev are also seen.





The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre chairing the Central Advisory Committee meeting of the National Cadet Corps, in New Delhi on July 04, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Lt. General Ashwani Kumar taking charge as Adjutant General, in New Delhi on July 07, 2017.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@Windjammer @Areesh 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885884096274079748

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAD

#Chhattisgarh: #CRPF jawan allegedly committed #suicide by shooting himself in #Sukma, investigation on @BSF_India


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889004550446764033
@Windjammer


@NeonNinja @Khan Sahab @PaklovesTurkiye @Zibago @django @DESERT FIGHTER @Imran Khan @Zarvan @The Sandman @Narendra Trump @Spring Onion@haviZsultan@Wind jammer @Umair Nawaz @Areesh @Azlan Haider @Moonlight @Burhan Wani @shahbaz baig @snow lake @MUSTAKSHAF @IceCold @KN-1 @Hassan Guy @Jf Thunder 



@Muhammad bin Hamid @S.Y.A @Arsalan Zaheer @Major Sam @newb3e

@Taimoor Khan @friendly_troll96 @Mahmood-ur-Rehman

@Hareeb @Green Angel @Awi @abrar khan

@Kash_Ninja @Rafi @M.SAAD @Mrc @Wrada Bhatti @shahbaz baig @atya 

@Azadkashmir @MUSTAKSHAF @Pakistani Fan @django @Taimoor Khan @Sinopakfriend @cirr

@pakistan army of mehdi @Eagle_Nest


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Upgraded T72

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892420283016990720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892429728392531968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892650477078196224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892669299856465920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892687420088561664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-July, 2017 18:02 IST
*Dr. Subhash Bhamre Chairs CAC of National Cadet Corps *

Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre chaired the 50th Central Advisory Committee (CAC) meeting of the National Cadet Corps (NCC) here today. Dr. Bhamre, in his presidential address complimented the NCC on the performance of its cadets in various activities pertaining to training, adventure, social service and community development. 

The committee deliberated on various issues in order to optimise training efforts so that NCC continues to perform in an excellent manner towards character and leadership building of the youth of the nation. The Minister complimented efforts of the NCC in nation building and urged it to continue ‘Grooming Future Leaders’. 

The NCC presently has cadet strength of 13 lakhs and plans to expand to 15 lakhs and beyond. The NCC has a pan-India footprint which includes remote areas and low intensity conflict areas. The CAC reviewed provisions, activities and initiatives to make the organisation more effective in order to attain its mandate objective. 

The meeting was attended by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal B S Dhanoa, Defence Secretary Shri Sanjay Mitra, Financial Advisor (Defence Services) Shri S K Kohli, Director General of NCC Lt. General Vinod Vashisht, Members of Parliament Kum. Sushmita Dev & Shri Anupam Kher, among other social activists and eminent dignitaries. 

The DG, NCC, Lt. General Vashisht presented a detailed update on NCC activities to the members of the CAC. 

*NAo/DK/Rajib *


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
12-July, 2017 13:47 IST
*Cabinet approves enhancement of the age of superannuation of Medical Officers of Central Armed Police Forces and Assam Rifles *

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given its ex-post facto approval for enhancement of the age of superannuation in respect of

(i) General Duty Medical Officers of Central Armed Police Forces and Assam Rifles from 60 to 65 years and 

(ii) Specialist Medical Officers of Central Armed Police Forces and Assam Rifles of the Ministry of Home Affairs from 60 to 65 years.

It would help in retention of officers in Specialist and General Duty Medical Cadre and thereby help in better patient care, proper academic activities in Medical colleges as also in effective implementation of National Health Programmes for delivery of health care services.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley releasing a Coffee Table Book titled ‘Ganga Avahan – The Epic Tale of a Historic Swim’, in New Delhi on July 14, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat and other dignitaries are also seen.






Ministry of Defence
14-July, 2017 19:09 IST
*Defence Minister Releases a Book on Historic 2800 Kms Expedition – ‘Ganga Avahan’ *

The Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley released a Coffee Table Book titled ‘Ganga Avahan – The Epic Tale of a Historic Swim’, here today. The ‘Ganga Avahan’ was a pioneering and historic exploratory open-water swim expedition on the Ganga River. This was the first ever human effort to swim down the entire stretch of the river and also the longest ever social campaign undertaken through an adventure sporting activity for the Swachh Bharat National Mission, Clean Ganga project and Beti Bachao Beti Padhao initiative. 

A nine-member team of three swimmers and the rest rafters from the three Services of the Indian Armed Forces, led by acclaimed international open-water swimmer Wg Cdr Paramvir Singh was flagged-off in New Delhi by Union Minister of Urban Development, Housing and Urban Poverty Alleviation and Information & Broadcasting Shri M Venkaiah Naidu on first anniversary of Swachh Bharat, on 01 October 2015. 

The expedition commenced on 08 October 2015, at Devprayag, where Bhagirathi and Alaknanda merge and the Ganga begins. Wg Cdr Paramvir began the expedition which continued for 43 days, through Uttarakhand, Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, Jharkhand and West Bengal and culminating on 19 November 2015 at Bakkhali Beach, Frazerganj covering a total distance of 2,800 kms. Throughout the swim, the team campaigned extensively for Swachh Bharat, Clean Ganga and Beti Bachao Beti Padhao, reaching out to the villagers, townsfolk, civic authorities and NGOs, managing to interact with tens of lakhs of people all along the route as they undertook their extraordinary and highly challenging odyssey. 

The former Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar had flagged-in the expedition on 23 October 2015. This expedition was a landmark exploration of the river as this was first time in the history of human exploration that any individual had attempted to swim down the entire stretch of the river and succeeded, making it a world record. Their other achievements included the first ever Manual Rafting of the entire river in the World and the longest ever social campaigning through an adventure activity in the World. 

The Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi had lauded Wg Cdr Paramvir Singh and his social outreach, during his address to the nation in ‘Mann Ki Baat’ radio broadcast. 

The Coffee Table Book chronicles their entire extraordinary and indeed fascinating journey, detailing experiences, outreach and challenges along the vast civilizational cradle that is the Ganga. The Foreword of this epic expedition is written by the Prime Minister. 

The function was attended by Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to the Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC) Lt Gen Satish Dua besides other senior officers from the Tri- Services.

President's Secretariat
15-July, 2017 19:49 IST
*President of India addresses Ex-Servicemen rally at Nabagram Military Station *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee addressed an Ex-servicemen rally at Nabagram Military Station in West Bengal today (July 15, 2017). 

Addressing the gathering, the President expressed happiness at getting this one last chance to meet the jawans, Veer Naris and Ex-servicemen of the region prior to his demitting office. He applauded the discipline and organisational capacity of the Ex-servicemen and expressed hope that Nabagram would not only become a model military station but also bring about all round development of the area in terms of creation of jobs and infrastructure. He expressed his reverence for the Veer Naris and said that though their loss could never be replaced, the government would continue to look after them. He also applauded the efforts made by the GOC-in-C, EC to ensure fast development of the military station. 

On the occasion, the President also felicitated six Veer Naris and two Ex-soldiers. The first Ex-Servicemen rally at Nabagram Military Station, organised by the Brahmastra Corps of Army's Eastern Command was attended by more than two thousand veterans and Veer Naris from Murshidabad and neighbouring areas. 

****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Defence Staff, United Kingdom, Air Chief Marshal Sir Stuart Peach meeting the Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, in New Delhi on July 20, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2017 15:01 IST
*Combat Role for Women in Indian Army *

The induction of Women Officers is based on the organizational requirement, fighting efficiency, combat effectiveness and functionality of the Army.

Presently, women are inducted in Indian Army as Officers through Short Service Commission (SSC). Women Officers are inducted in Army Service Corps, Army Ordnance Corps, Army Education Corps, Judge Advocate General Branch including Engineers, Signals, Intelligence and Electrical & Mechanical Engineering branches. They have also been granted option for Permanent Commission in Judge Advocate General (JAG) Department and in Army Education Corps (AEC) of Army. There has been a progressive enhancement in the induction of women in the Army. There is no proposal to raise all women battalion in the Army.

In the Army, women officers are being employed in the above streams and are being tasked which is commensurate to the rank and service on equal footing as male officers. In Indian Navy and Indian Air Force, women officers are inducted on same terms as male officers. For Indian Navy, the Government has approved induction of Women SSC officers as Pilots and in Naval Armament Inspectorate cadre with effect from 2017. As such, it is the endeavour of the Government to bring gender parity in all three wings of defence forces.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to T Radhakrishnan and others in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2017 15:00 IST
*Implementation of Seventh Pay Commission Report *

Based on the recommendations of 7th Central Pay Commission and due consultation and examination by the Empowered Committee of Secretaries and consideration by the Government, the following notifications have been issued and published on the website of Department of Defence: 

• Issue of Armed Forces Pay Rules / Regulations, 2017 (for both Officers & JCOs / ORs) dated 3rd May 2017 and amendments thereto dated 6th July 2017 and 14th July 2017 respectively. 

• Issue of Non-Combatant (Enrolled) of Air Force Pay Rules, 2017 dated 30th June 2017. 

• Issue of Military Nursing Service Pay Rules, 2017 dated 14th July 2017. 

Orders for revision of pension / family pension with a multiplication factor of 2.57 to existing pension of pre-2016 retirees Defence Pensioners have been issued and all Pension Disbursing Agencies have implemented the order and released the arrears to pre-2016 Defence pensioners / family pensioners. This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Arvind Sawant and Shrimati Rekha Verma in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Youth Affairs and Sports
27-July, 2017 17:23 IST
*Union Ministers Vijay Goel and Rajyavardhan Rathore inaugurate newly created 10-mts Rifle and Pistol Mini Range at Dr. Karni Singh Shooting Range, Tughlakabad, New Delhi *

Union Minister of State (I/C) for Youth Affairs and Sports Shri Vijay Goel and Minister of State for Information and Broadcasting Col. Rajyavardhan Rathore(Retd.) here today inaugurated 10-meter Rifle and Pistol Shooting Range at Dr. Karni Singh Shooting Range, Tughlakabad, New Delhi.

Speaking on the occasion Shri Vijay Goel said that more utilization of stadiums and other infrastructure for the promotion of sports is aim of his ministry. He said, the newly created 10 M Mini range is primarily for the purpose to train the basics of shooting to the new comers of any age who want to pursue competitive shooting sports. He said now after introduction of this new manual electronic 05 point target system, they will be able to attain the bench mark level and thereafter can be shifted to computerized electronic target system meant for elite shooting training/competitions as per ISSF norms. 

The Minister said this will not only increase the number of trainees manifold but also make the shooting event popular among the aspiring shooters. This new introductory training at to Mini Range will open the gate for grass root shooters who want to achieve excellence in competitive sports.

Col. Rathore congratulating Sports minister said it is a great initiative to popularize the game of shooting. He said this will help youngsters to take up shooting and boost India’s Olympic prospects.

Three options of daily, monthly and yearly membership are available to general public at the rate of Rs. 200, 3,000 and 36,000 respectively.

Dr. Karni Singh Shooting Range is a World Class Shooting Ranges with state-of- the ad facilities spread over 72 acres green area in the South Delhi. It was built in 1982 during 9th Asian Games and named after Maharaja Dr. Karni Singh Ji of Bikaner who was first Arjuna Awardee in shooting (1961). It is one of the best Shooting Ranges of the world and caters to the requirement of Shooters from grass root to elite level through various Sports Promotional Schemes of Sports Authority of India (SAI).



****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-July, 2017 18:51 IST
*An Experienced Hand Takes over Eastern Theatre *

Lt Gen Abhay Krishna, UYSM, AVSM, SM, VSM has been appointed the GOC-in-C Eastern Command and shall take over from the outgoing incumbent Lt Gen Praveen Bakshi, PVSM, AVSM, VSM, ADC on 01 Aug 17.

Lt Gen Abhay Krishna brings with him a great measure of professional competence and vast operational experience. A gallantry award winner in Counter Insurgency in Manipur, he commanded Rashtriya Rifles Battalion in the Kashmir valley. A thorough professional, he has served two tenures as UN observer, in Mozambique & Rawanda and another in Burundi.

He has served four tenures along the Line of Actual Control on the Northern Borders. He commanded an infantry battalion in Sikkim and was responsible for planning operations as BGS 3 Corps in the North East Sector and later commanded an infantry division and a Corps in the same area. After a stint in the South Western Command, he now assumes the responsibility of the Eastern Theatre.

****

Ministry of Home Affairs
31-July, 2017 17:51 IST
*BSF and NSDC sign MoU on Skill Development *

The Border Security Force (BSF) signed an MoU with the National Skill Development Corporation (NSDC) here today in the presence of MoS (Independent Charge) Skill Development and Entrepreneurship (MSDE), Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy and Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju. The MoU will enable NSDC to provide “Skill training to retired and retiring BSF personnel, as well as to the population residing in the border areas.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Rudy said Skill Development remained an ignored aspect until the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi created the Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship two and a half years ago, soon after the NDA Government came to power. Suffering from colonial legacy, Skill Development remained a neglected sector while the Human Resource Development focus remained confined to imparting academic education, Shri Rudy said. Industrial Training Institutes (ITIs) came to be regulated by the National Council for Vocational Training, an advisory body set up by the Government of India in the year 1956, and today the ITIs cater to around 23 lakh students at any point of time, he said. But this alone is not sufficient and there is much more demand for skilled workforce that the NSDC aims to bridge, he added.

In his address, Director General, BSF, Shri KK Sharma said today’s agreement will enable the retiring BSF personnel to live a more productive life and contribute to nation-building.

Following are the objectives of the MoU:

(a) To contribute to the Skill Development Agenda of the country by ensuring the successful roll out of NSQF (National Skill Qualification Framework) based skill training to the retiring or retired BSF personnel and local population at the area of deployment through NSQF compliant training programmes at multi-skill development centres run by BSF. This will help in meeting the aspirations of the stakeholders for training and employment.

(b) This collaboration aims to train and provide gainful employment to retired BSF personnel and their families, school students, youth, differently abled for five years starting from April 2017 to April 2022.

(c) The project will be of a limited time period i.e. (5 years) and in mission mode. As such, the curriculum development and capacity building will be encouraged to enable the model to be self-sustaining over time.

(d) The programme will be appropriately named keeping the objectives in view and will have BSF co-branding with Skill India and NSDC.

Shri Rajesh Agrawal, Joint Secretary, MSDE & Chief Executive Officer (CEO) from National Skill Development Fund (NSDF), Shri Manish Kumar, CEO from NSDC and senior officers of the Ministry of Home Affairs and BSF were present during the MoU sgning ceremony.

****
The Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship (Independent Charge), Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy and the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju at the signing ceremony of an MoU between BSF (Border Security Force) and NSDC (National Skill Development Corporation), in New Delhi on July 31, 2017. The DG, BSF, Shri K.K. Sharma and the MD & CEO, NSDC, Shri Manish Kumar are also seen.





The Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship (Independent Charge), Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy and the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju witnessing the signing ceremony of an MoU between BSF (Border Security Force) and NSDC (National Skill Development Corporation), in New Delhi on July 31, 2017. The DG, BSF, Shri K.K. Sharma and the MD & CEO, NSDC, Shri Manish Kumar are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-August, 2017 17:04 IST
*Dr Subhash Bhamre Inaugurates 75th Raising Day of AFHQ Civilian Services *

Minister of State for Defence, Dr Subhash Bhamre inaugurated 75th raising day function of the Armed Forces Headquarters (AFHQ) Civilian Services here today. Speaking on the occasion, Dr Bhamre said that AFHQ civilian personnel have been standing firmly with the Armed Forces, providing them with the essential support and working for the safety of the nation with dedication and commitment, both in times of peace and war.

He appreciated the administrative acumen and work culture of the cadre who have been working shoulder to shoulder with Service personnel and providing them with the logistical support in manpower, quartering, material management, administration and human resources development.

The service cadre came to existence when the office of Chief Administrative Officer (CAO) was constituted in the Ministry of Defence on August 1, 1942 and all the civilians were brought under one Cadre Controlling Authority.

Defence Secretary Shri Sanjay Mitra also addressed the function, which was organised at Mavalankar Hall in the Constitution Club of India. The dignitaries also gave away sports and cultural awards to outstanding personnel. Joint Secretary & CAO Shri V Anandarajan presented the Annual Report on the occasion.

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre at the inauguration of the 75th Raising Day function of the Armed Forces Headquarters (AFHQ) Civilian Services, in New Delhi on August 01, 2017. The Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra, the Joint Secretary & CAO, Shri V. Anandarajan and the Director (HR), Shri Abhinavjeet Ojha are also seen.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre presenting an award to a sportsperson at the inauguration of the 75th Raising Day function of the Armed Forces Headquarters (AFHQ) Civilian Services, in New Delhi on August 01, 2017.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing at the inauguration of the 75th Raising Day function of the Armed Forces Headquarters (AFHQ) Civilian Services, in New Delhi on August 01, 2017.




********

Ministry of Defence
01-August, 2017 09:11 IST
*Visit of Coas to Kazakhstan & Turkmenistan *

General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff will be visiting Kazakhstan & Turkmenistan from 01-06 Aug 2017 with high level military delegation. During the visit, the General alongwith delegation will be visiting important military installations and is scheduled to meet a number of high ranking dignitaries of both the nations.

During the visit to Kazakhstan from 01-03 Aug, General Bipin Rawat will meet Defence Minister, Chairman of the National Security Committee, Vice Minister of Defence and Aerospace Industry alongwith Commander-in-Chief of Land Forces of Kazakhstan. The delegation will also visit elite Air Assault Brigade and National Defence University at Astana where he shall be inaugurating the Indian Military Art Room.

The visit to Turkmenistan from 04-05 Aug assumes importance as General Bipin Rawat is the first Chief of the Army Staff of Indian Army to visit the country. During the visit, General Bipin Rawat will be meeting Minister of Defence & Secretary, National Security Council, First Deputy Minister & Chief of Gen Staff alongwith Commanders of Land, Naval, Air & Air Defence Forces of Turkmenistan. The delegation will also visit the prestigious Military Institute & Military Academy of Turkmenistan.

The visit to Kazakhstan & Turkmenistan is yet another outreach initiative to engage with our extended neighbourhood and strengthen the existing defence cooperation with the two nations.

Col Aman Anand


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Army chief to visit Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan*
NEW DELHI: Indian Army chief General Bipin Rawat will embark on a visit to Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan starting from Tuesday with a high-level military delegation, an official statement said.

Gen Rawat will be the first head of the Indian Army to visit Turkmenistan.

Reaching Kazakhstan on Tuesday, he is slated to meet the Defence Minister, Chairman of the National Security Committee, Vice Minister of Defence and Aerospace Industry along with the Commander-in-Chief of Land Forces. 

The delegation will also visit the elite Air Assault Brigade and National Defence University in capital Astana where he will inaugurate an Indian Military Art Room.

Gen Rawat will leave on Friday for Turkmenistan, where he will hold talks with the Minister of Defence and Secretary, the National Security Council, the First Deputy Minister, the Chief of General Staff and the commanders of Land, Naval and Air Defence forces. 

The delegation will also visit the Military Institute and Military Academy of Turkmenistan.

"The visit to Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan is yet another outreach initiative to engage with our extended neighbourhood and strengthen the existing defence cooperation with the two nations," the statement added.

Gen Rawat will conclude his two-nation visit on Sunday.
http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...visit-kazakhstan-turkmenistan-1636635--1.html

*Indian Army chief to visit Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan*
NEW DELHI: Indian Army chief General Bipin Rawat will embark on a visit to Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan starting from Tuesday with a high-level military delegation, an official statement said.

Gen Rawat will be the first head of the Indian Army to visit Turkmenistan.

Reaching Kazakhstan on Tuesday, he is slated to meet the Defence Minister, Chairman of the National Security Committee, Vice Minister of Defence and Aerospace Industry along with the Commander-in-Chief of Land Forces. 

The delegation will also visit the elite Air Assault Brigade and National Defence University in capital Astana where he will inaugurate an Indian Military Art Room.

Gen Rawat will leave on Friday for Turkmenistan, where he will hold talks with the Minister of Defence and Secretary, the National Security Council, the First Deputy Minister, the Chief of General Staff and the commanders of Land, Naval and Air Defence forces. 

The delegation will also visit the Military Institute and Military Academy of Turkmenistan.

"The visit to Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan is yet another outreach initiative to engage with our extended neighbourhood and strengthen the existing defence cooperation with the two nations," the statement added.

Gen Rawat will conclude his two-nation visit on Sunday.
http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...visit-kazakhstan-turkmenistan-1636635--1.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-August, 2017 19:02 IST
*Lieutenant general cherish mathson takes over as The army commander of south western command* 

Lieutenant General Cherish Mathson took over the command of Sapta Shakti Command of the Indian Army at a solemn military ceremony held at Jaipur. He paid tributes to the martyrs at the Prerna Sthal and later reviewed a Guard of Honour presented to him.

Lieutenant General Cherish Mathson, is an alumnus of Sainik School, Trivandrum (Kerala). He was commissioned into THE GARHWAL RIFLES in June 1980. He is a graduate from the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington and has attended various important career courses, which include Senior Command Course at Army War College, Mhow and Long Defence Management Course at Secunderabad. He has also attended prestigious National Defence College Course at New Delhi and in the Republic of South Africa. 

The General Officer has considerable experience in varied operational assignments across India. He has operated in rural and urban insurgency / terrorism situations in Mizoram against Mizo National Front (MNF) and in Operation Bluestar. He has commanded his Battalion on the Line of Control in Jammu and Kashmir, during Operation Parakram. He has served two tenures in Siachen Glacier, the World’s Highest Battlefield. He has commanded the Trivandrum Brigade in Amphibious Role. Later he commanded an Infantry Division in Southern Theatre. Later he went on to command the Strike Corps as part of the Southern Command. The General Officer has staff experience at all levels including National Security Council Secretariat and in the Defence Acquisition Wing of the Ministry of Defence.

On assuming Command, the Army Commander extended his greetings to all ranks of the Sapta Shakti Command, Veer Naris and Veterans and their family members.

******

Ministry of Defence
02-August, 2017 18:05 IST
*MoS Defence Dr Bhamre receives Rakhis from School Children for Our Army Jawans *

In a great gesture of solidarity with our soldiers, children and women from Tamil Nadu, Jammu and Kashmir, Gujarat, Uttarakhand, Rajasthan, Assam and Sikkim are sending thousands of Rakhis to the jawans in Siachen, Jaisalmer and Sikkim. These Rakhis were received from school children and women by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre on behlf of the soldiers.

Speaking on the occasion, Dr Bhamre said that the country is with the jawans who are alert on the borders in most difficult conditions. It is a kind gesture from the women folk of the country to express their love and affection towards these brave hearts.

These Rakhis are handmade. Little children, especially girls, are sending wonderful Rakhis and greeting cards with sweet messages to our soldiers who work round-the-clock in the most inhospitable conditions. The school children also tie Rakhis to some soldiers on the occasion.


----------



## Hindustani78

A schoolgirl tying Rakhi to the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, in New Delhi on August 02, 2017.




A schoolgirl tying Rakhi to an Army Jawan in New Delhi on August 02, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre is also seen.





Ministry of Defence
03-August, 2017 18:04 IST
*Gen Bipin Rawat Meets C-in-C Land Forces, Kazakhstan *

Gen Bipin Rawat is on a six day visit to Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan. He met Commander-in-Chief Land Forces of Kazakhstan today and discussed with him various aspects of cooperation among the two armies. Both sides mutually agreed to take forward the joint exercise which is to be held at Bakloh, Himmachal Pradesh this year in Nov 2017. Gen Rawat conveyed Indian support for deployment of Kazakhstan in UN peacekeeping operations. 

Kazakhstan further sought assistance for capacity enhancement in the areas of counter insurgency operations, military education and training of cadets in India. COAS assured them of whole hearted support. He complimented the Kazakh Army for their professionalism as witnessed during the demonstration while visiting the 36 Air Assault Brigade. Gen Rawat will leave for Turkmenistan tomorrow.

******

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat visiting the 36 Air Assault Brigade, in Kazakhstan on August 03, 2017.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat visiting the Aselsan Engineering Defence Industrial Base, in Kazakhstan on August 03, 2017.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat meeting the Kazakhstan’s Commander-in-Chief of Land Forces, in Kazakhstan on August 03, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-August, 2017 15:05 IST
*Transparent Promotion Policy for Army *

The Government had constituted a committee comprising two members viz. Lt. Gen. (Retd.) G.S. Katoch and Lt. Gen. (Retd.) A.K. Ahuja to examine and give their recommendations on the changes in promotion policy and the Quantified System of Selection (QSS) for officers of Indian Army. The terms of reference of the committee were as below:-

• To study and recommend appropriate amendments in the Quantified System of Selection (QSS) in order to infuse more objectivity, transparency and fairness in the system.

• To study and recommend the changes required in the Promotion policy presently followed in the Army. This will cover aspects like method for calculation of vacancies, Cut-off CRs required, Consideration of Special Review / Withdrawn and Deferred cases, Zone of consideration, Notional Empanelment etc.

• To suggest the Model Calendar of Selection Boards.

The committee has already submitted its report.

Bringing Transparency in promotion policy is a continuous process and all necessary steps are taken from time to time.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Asaduddin Owaisi in Lok Sabha today. 

************


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-August, 2017 20:55 IST
*2nd Skill Certification Ceremony for Passing out Batches of Army Skill Training Centre (ASTC) *

The 2nd Skill Certification Ceremony for the passing out batches of ASTC Delhi Cantt was held at Manekshaw Centre, Delhi Cantt on 09 Aug 2017 from 1030hrs. Mrs Madhulika Rawat, President AWWA was the chief guest and presented the certificates to successful candidates in four job roles viz.,Self Employed Tailor, Data Entry Operator, Assistant Beauty Therapist and Block Printing. Candidates securing 1st and 2nd positions in each batch were also awarded cash prizes. 

Skill courses at ASTC are conducted under Pradhan Mantri Kaushal Vikas Yojna (PMKVY), the flagship scheme driving Skill India Mission. This is an outcome of close coordination and cooperation between MoD and IHQ of MoD (Army) with the Ministry of Skill Development & Entrepreneurship and NSDC. This initiative aims at enabling and empowering Army spouses, wards and widows with care, compassion and empathy to enhance their true self-worth and to become an integral part of the Nation's skilled human resource. 

At ASTC, Army spouses, wards and widows are provided with the opportunity to undergo skill courses. Successful candidates were awarded National Skill Qualification Framework (NSQF) Certificate that has recognition across the country. 180 candidates were awarded certificates on 09 Aug 2017. 

NSDC Team affiliated with Army's Skilling Initiatives attended the function along with the teams led by respective CEOs of Beauty & Wellness, IT, Apparel and Handicrafts Sector Skill Councils and IL&FS Skills Development,the Technical Training Partner. 

Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ejaz007

*India’s Dhanush artillery gun fails in trials*
By: Vivek Raghuvanshi   11 hours ago

NEW DELHI — India’s homegrown 155mm/45-caliber gun has taken a hit following a row of failed trials for over three months by the Indian Army, according a top source in the army.

“The Dhanush 155mm/45-caliber artillery gun has failed on three occasions in a row in the last three months when the shell of the gun hit the muzzle brake in one of the six prototype guns currently undergoing user trials,” the Indian Army source said.

Analysts say the failed trials are not a major setback but can postpone the induction program of the gun.

The Dhanush 155mm/45-caliber artillery gun is being upgraded indigenously by the state-owned Ordnance Factory Board, or OFB, based on original drawings of the Swedish 155mm/39-caliber Bofors howitzers, which India procured in the mid-1980s.

“This [hitting of the muzzle brake] should not be a setback if early evaluation is carried out and modifications made,” said Rahul Bhonsle, retired Indian Army brigadier and defense analyst.

On the failure of the recent trial of the gun, Bhonsle said, ”Shells hitting the muzzle brake could be due to a number of reasons such as overexploitation of the munitions, overcharging of the munitions and so on or even faulty ammunition; all of these aspects will have to be evaluated.”

Another Indian Army official said that at best, the latest incidents can postpone the induction of the 114 Dhanush guns ordered by the army at a cost of $2 billion.

The first batch of 18 guns are slotted to be inducted this year, another 36 guns in 2018 and 60 guns in 2019, completing the initial order.

Sign up for our Daily News Roundup - The top Defense News stories of the day

For more newsletters click here
The range of the upgraded guns has increased from 27km to 40km by the OFB.

Strongly advocating to go ahead with the Dhanush gun, Bhonsle said, “The army has plans for 414 quantity of Dhanush, and the army must sustain the orders rather than vacillating, as improvements can be undertaken on lot basis.”

The Indian Army has a demand for a variety of 155mm caliber guns worth over $6 billion as it plans to change all the artillery regiments into howitzer guns.

In another incident involving the Dhanush gun, India’s premier investigation agency, the Central Bureau of Investigation, or CBI, has registered a case against New Delhi-based company Sidh Sales Syndicate for supplying Chinese-manufactured bearings for Dhanush, passing them off as being made by CRB Antriebstechnik of Germany.

CBI has registered cases against some unknown officials of the OFB’s Jabalpur-based Gun Carriage Factory, or GCF, which is manufacturing the Dhanush guns.

Interestingly, internal tests of GCF confirmed that the bearings were not up to the mark because of manufacturing defects but were cleared as a special case.

The charges relate to alleged criminal conspiracy to acquire six sets of counterfeit bearings between December 2013 and August 2014.

http://www.defensenews.com/global/2017/08/10/indias-dhanush-artillery-gun-fails-in-trials/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-August, 2017 15:10 IST
*Recruitment in Army *

Recruitment in Army is undertaken on basis of vacancies arising on account of retirement, release or due to accretions in force level from time to time.



State / UT wise details of youth recruited into the Indian Army as Junior Commissioned Officers (JCOs) and Other Ranks (OR) in the last five years is as under:-


*RECRUITMENT OF JCOs/ORs IN INDIAN ARMY IN VARIOUS*

*STATES/UTs DURING THE LAST FIVE YEARS*



*S.No.
Name of the State/UT
Recruiting Year
2011-12
2012-13
2013-14
2014-15
2015-16*

1
Andhra Pradesh
2890
3540
2088
2145
2277

2
Arunachal Pradesh
190
490
267
101
254

3
Assam
1019
1051
867
1082
1227

4
Bihar
4540
3195
3708
3595
3865

5
Chhattisgarh
622
448
394
860
852

6
Delhi
865
1212
1105
1043
806

7
Goa
47
20
2
25
50
8

Gujarat, Dadra Nagar 
Haveli (UT), Daman & Diu (UT)
2205
2305
1406
1855
1214

9
Haryana
2452
2770
2536
3533
4340

10
Himachal Pradesh
1687
2317
2448
3207
3072

11
Jammu & Kashmir
2085
2699
2057
2844
2504

12
Jharkhand
1140
707
1480
1042
879
13

Karnataka and Lakshadweep (UT)
1671
2033
1091
1613
1697
14

Kerala
2077
2700
2067
2571
2425

15
Madhya Pradesh
2761
3150
2644
2840
3413

16
Maharashtra
5312
5424
3797
5207
6106

17
Manipur
587
456
687
268
359
18

Meghalaya
91
75
117
145
141
19

Mizoram
94
293
405
102
123
20

Nagaland
134
127
165
137
128
21

Odisha
945
1505
1073
1085
1533
22

Punjab and Chandigarh (UT)
3752
4701
5684
5988
5048
23

Rajasthan
3602
3647
3034
4967
5384
24

Sikkim
108
462
182
72
155
25

Tamil Nadu, Puducherry, A&N Islands (UT)
2377
3081
2200
2567
2622
26

Telangana
0
0
0
820
153
27

Tripura
104
56
133
110
1226
28

Uttar Pradesh
7600
7086
8587
8410
10128
29

Uttarakhand
2585
3036
2022
2704
4390
30

West Bengal
3535
3289
3113
3630
4397

*Total
57077
61875
55359
64568
70768*


For the recruiting year 2016-17, a total of 53786 vacancies have been allotted.

The Armed Forces have undertaken sustained image projection and publicity campaign to create awareness among the youth on the advantages of taking up a challenging and satisfying career. Awareness campaigns, participation in career fairs and exhibitions, advertisements in print and electronic media, motivational lectures in schools, colleges are also some of the other measures taken in this direction.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Savitri Thakur and Shri Deepender Singh Hooda in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-August, 2017 19:21 IST
*IA ‘MAKE’ SEMINAR: 12 Aug 2017 *

The provision of ‘Make’ Procedure is a vital pillar for realising the vision behind ‘Make’ in India’ initiative. During the past one year, the Indian Army has carried out a series of detailed interactions with private industry and academia to identify their existing potential towards defence technology, R & D and production. 

A similar seminar was held in Aug 16 to acquaint the industry of MAKE projects as approved in 2016 by MoD. The process has since been in motion and outcomes have been extremely encouraging. 

As a step in this direction, second Seminar on ‘MAKE’ projects for Indian Army was held on 12 Aug 17 at India Habitat Centre, New Delhi jointly under aegis of Indian Army and Cll. 

During the course of the seminar, a round table interaction of various Directorates of Integrated Headquarters of MoD (Army) with industry reps was also held at the same venue. The seminar was attended by Senior Officers of the Army as well as from Ministry of Defence. The seminar had notable representation from Industry and Academia alike. 

****


----------



## Hindustani78

*A girl having a look of an army weapon at Know Your Army fair, in Jaipur on Sunday.*


----------



## RISING SUN

*More than 3,000 youth appear in commissioned army officer exams in J&K*
More than 3,000 youths from Jammu and Kashmir appeared in written exam for *commissioned officer in Territorial Army* on Sunday. Territorial Army is also known as the Citizens Army is a platform through which any Indian employed citizen can enroll and render service towards the nation. The examination was conducted at Srinagar and Udhampur, in which more than 3000 youths appeared which included 800 youths from Kashmir valley, a Defense spokesman said.

Defense spokesman Col Rajesh Kalia said, “The youth of Jammu and Kashmir have come forward and shown their willingness to join the Territorial Army and dedicated themselves towards selfless service to the nation. And, the number of candidates from the valley appearing for the examination was nearly twice than the corresponding year”.

The examinations were held after the news broke out on Saturday that Zahoor Ahmad Thokar of 173 Territorial Army, who was missing along with his service rifle and ammunition, has joined the militant outfit.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ommissioned-army-officer-exams-in-jk-4774614/

*Indian Army launches app for soldiers*
The Indian Army has developed a mobile application through which serving soldiers can track details like *postings and promotions*, an Army official said on Wednesday.

Through the 'Humraaz' app, soldiers can also view their *monthly salary slips and the Form 16 and also download them.*

The mobile app has been developed in-house by the Army and will be launched in the second week of August for prompt communication of information to junior commissioner officers and other personnels.

*For security reasons, the installation of the application has been linked to verification of Aadhar details.*

*The Aadhar details will be verified with the Army database over (National Information Centre) NIC cloud and he will get a one-time-password on his registered mobile number.*

Hence, to enable usage of this mobile application, the latest mobile number of individuals should be linked to his Aadhar number, the official added.
http://zeenews.india.com/india/indian-army-launches-app-for-soldiers-2029624.html


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ruitment-rally-from-oct-6/article19504609.ece

* Admit cards to be issued after Sept. 20 *
Joint Collector Srikesh B. Lathkar and Director (recruiting) Shashank Verma on Wednesday released notification for Army recruitment rally to be held at Rajiv Gandhi Sports Stadium, Vizianagaram, from October 6 to 17.

At a press conference here, they asked candidates in the age group of 17 years and six months to 23 years from Srikakulam, Vizianagaram, Visakhapatnam, East and West Godavari and Krishna districts in Andhra Pradesh and Yanam in Puducherry to enrol for recruitment in soldier technical, soldier technical (Avn and Amn Examiner), soldier nursing assistant, soldier clerk and store keeper technical, soldier general duty, and soldier tradesman categories online on official website www.joinindianarmy.nic.in from August 22 to September 20. Admit cards will be issued online after September 20. They can also download the same from the above mentioned official website. Candidates must present at the venue with two sets of photo copies of each affidavit, including nativity, community, caste, and date of birth certificates, and admit card. They must also bring Aadhar card.

*Screening *

Col. Verma said that date and time for reporting for screening of documents, physical fitness test and physical measurement test would be mentioned in the admit card. “As the recruitment is free of cost, computerised, bio-matrically registered and checked at all stages of screening, candidates must not adopt unfair means and depend on touts,” he said.

For any other information visit the website www.joinindianarmy.nic.in or contact Army Recruiting Office, Visakhapatnam, over phone number 0891-2754680.

The Joint Collector said that the district administration would arrange training for the aspirants. Joint Collector-II K. Nageswara Rao, Major Ashok Kumar, and Setviz CEO Satyanarayana were present.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Army on trail of Lieutenant Ummer Fayaz's killers*
On the occasion of Independence Day, Lieutenant General J S Sandhu on 15 August remembered 22-year-old Lieutenant Ummer Fayaz who was killed by terrorists in Shopian, and assured that his killers have been identified and that the Indian Army is on their trail.

Speaking to the reporters here, the GoC 15 Corps said, " Lieutenant Ummer Fayaz was the cynosure of all eyes in his Rajputana Rifles unit at Jammu district's Akhnoor sub-division. He was loved by his colleagues, and performed every task allotted to him in an immaculate fashion. It commits to bring the perpetrators of this heinous act of terror to justice. I would also like to assure that the people involved in his killing are identified and we are on their trail. We will soon provide him and his family justice".

Further speaking on Army Goodwill School which is renamed as Shaheed Lt. Ummer Fayaz, Sandhu said it is a symbolic dedication to him for others to join us in future.

"To coincide with the 71st Independence Day of our Country _*Army Goodwill School Behibagh in Kulgam renamed as Shaheed Lt. Ummer Fayaz Goodwill School*_ and Computer museum are being dedicated in the school and simultaneously today in various schools of District Pulwama , Bandipora, Ganderbal, Shopian, and Anantnag in South Kashmir," Sandhu said.

Further adding on the normalcy in the Valley, Sandhu stated that people participating in protests and agitation are reducing.

"The number of protests in Valley and people participating in it are reducing. People are fed up with agitations and want their lives to go on normally, which is a good thing not just for us but for the citizens of the state. We have been fighting terrorism for 27 years but are confident of making major dent and bringing things under control to great extent," he added.

On May 11, a bullet-riddled body of Lieutenant Fayaz was found in Shopian district of south Kashmir hours after he was abducted by militants from a wedding procession.

Lieutenant Fayaz, was posted with 2 Rajputana Rifles and had applied for leave to attend a cousin's wedding in Shopian.

The autopsy report showed marks on his body, indicating that the officer had resisted the suspected militants who had abducted him. He was fired at from a close range, and the bullets had hit his head and stomach or chest region.

Locals said two masked men entered the house at 8 p.m.. The men asked Lt Fayaz, who was unarmed, to accompany them, and warned the family not to inform the police.

The killing caused anger among locals who demanded that the men responsible be identified and punished. 
https://in.news.yahoo.com/indian-army-trail-lieutenant-ummer-120900899.html

*Indian Army To Provide UN Peacekeeping Training To Myanmar*
According to the Ministry of External Affairs press release, the program aims at training officers as well as troops in various UN peacekeeping roles and tasks. Two such programs have been conducted earlier by the Indian Army for the Myanmar armed forces.

The present program, which is the third in a series, will train 30 officers of the Myanmar armed forces. The training covers various aspects of peacekeeping, including humanitarian relief operations, rebuilding infrastructure, providing civilian police support, monitoring borders and supporting electoral processes, said the statement.

“Joint training and military courses have often been the major component of initiatives aimed at fostering better ties with countries in the nation’s immediate neighborhood,” added the statement.
https://defenceaviationpost.com/indian-army-provide-un-peacekeeping-training-myanmar/


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Army to deploy hundreds of robots to fight terrorists in Kashmir*
The Indian Army will use hundreds of indigenously built robots to fight terrorists in Jammu and Kashmir, a media report has said.

The robots are reportedly capable of delivering ammunition at the intended locations in case of unsafe and emergency situations.

According to online portal the eastcoastdaily.in, the defence ministry has already approved an army proposal to induct 544 robots for the purpose.


The army plans to boost the use of such machines for security and surveillance as the 'terror theatre' has of late moved from the jungles to urban areas.

“The way the situation is evolving, it may just be a matter of time when security forces as a whole, and Rashtriya Rifles in particular, will be facing the threat in built-up and super built-up areas,” the army was quoted as saying.

“These robotic surveillance platforms can be extensively used by the RR forces (Rashtriya Rifles) for gathering real-time input prior to manual insertion,” the report quoted an army note as saying.

These robots are of “lightweight” and consist of “surveillance cameras and transmission systems with a range of 200 metres”.

Citing the army, the report said the requirement of the robots is to “deliver suitable ammunition e.g. stun grenade”.

The ministry has approved the proposal under the Defence Procurement Procedure 2016 which states only Indian vendors are eligible for the projects.

The security forces have been currently using a remotely operated vehicle Daksh to handle the improvised explosive devices, the report said.

Daksh, developed by DRDO, can climb stairs, lift 20 kg loads and has a three-hour battery life. It can be operated with remote within a range of 500 metres.
http://zeenews.india.com/jammu-and-...s-to-fight-terrorists-in-kashmir-2032419.html
Wow seeing something on which I worked after 5 years!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
20-August, 2017 17:01 IST
President of India to visit Leh on August 21, 2017 

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind will visit Jammu & Kashmir (Leh) on August 21, 2017 to present Colours to all five Ladakh Scouts Battalions and Ladakh Scouts Regimental Centre at Leh. On the same day, he will also visit the Mahabodhi International Meditation Centre at Leh before returning to Delhi. 

****

President's Secretariat
21-August, 2017 17:23 IST
*President of India visits Leh, presents Colours to all five Ladakh Scouts Battalions and Ladakh Scouts Regimental Centre *

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presented Colours to all five Ladakh Scouts Battalions and the Ladakh Scouts Regimental Centre.

Speaking on the occasion, the President said that the visit to Leh, in the State of Jammu and Kashmir, was his first outside Delhi since assuming office. In his capacity as Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, he dedicated the visit to the armed forces of the country.

The President said it has been 54 years since the Ladakh Scouts became part of the Indian Army. This period has been replete with tales of heroism, honour and glory. The genesis of the Regiment was in the invasion by Pakistani raiders in 1947-48 and the resolve with which Ladakhis defended their motherland. This continues to remain a matter of pride for the entire country. 

The President said that in a little over half a century, the Regiment has earned 605 Honours and Awards for conspicuous gallantry and distinguished service. This speaks for the exceptional valour and spirit of the Regiment personnel and is a model for all soldiers and officers of our armed forces. They have earned distinction in various wars and operations and excelled in sports, adventure pursuits and professional challenges.

The President said that at the Colour Presentation Ceremony, he would like to pay homage to the martyrs of the Ladakh Scouts Regiment. Their blood and sacrifice has secured our sovereignty, brought glory to our nation and protected our people from harm. He also congratulated all veterans and serving soldiers of the Regiment for their adherence to duty and professional conduct. Among the dignitaries present on the occasion were the Governor of Jammu & Kashmir Mr. N.N. Vohra, Chief Minister Ms. Mehbooba Mufti Sayeed, Deputy C.M. Mr. Nirmal Kumar Singh, other Ministers of the Government of Jammu & Kashmir, as well as Chief of Army Staff General Bipin Rawat.


Later the President laid the foundation stone of the Buddha Park for World Peace at Leh’s Mahabodhi International Meditation Centre. Thereafter he flew back to Delhi.


***


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind inspecting the Guard of Honour at the presentation of the President’s Colours to all five Ladakh Scouts Battalions and Ladakh Scouts Regimental Centre, in Leh on August 21, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presented the President’s Colours to all five Ladakh Scouts Battalions and Ladakh Scouts Regimental Centre, in Leh on August 21, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind addressing at the presentation of the President’s Colours to all five Ladakh Scouts Battalions and Ladakh Scouts Regimental Centre, in Leh on August 21, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind unveiling the plaque to lay the foundation stone of the Buddha Park for World Peace, during his visit to the Mahabodhi International Meditation Centre, in Leh on August 21, 2017. The Governor of Jammu and Kashmir, Shri N.N. Vohra and other dignitaries are also seen.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind paying floral tributes at the Statue of Babasaheb Dr. B.R. Ambedkar, during his visit to the Mahabodhi International Meditation Centre, in Leh on August 21, 2017.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind visiting the Mahabodhi International Meditation Centre, in Leh on August 21, 2017.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind visiting the Mahabodhi International Meditation Centre, in Leh on August 21, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind visiting the Mahabodhi International Meditation Centre, in Leh on August 21, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind in a group photograph during his visit to the Mahabodhi International Meditation Centre, in Leh on August 21, 2017. The Governor of Jammu and Kashmir, Shri N.N. Vohra is also seen.





http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...p-to-jawans/article19535485.ece?homepage=true





Supreme service: President Ram Nath Kovind at the presentation of the Presidential Colours to the Ladakh Scouts Regimental Centre in Ladakh on Monday. | Photo Credit:  PTI 

* Confers Presidential Colours on Ladakh Scouts, asks soldier to uphold the honour of country *
President Ram Nath Kovind awarded the Presidential Colours to Ladakh Scouts, and reminded the troops of their pledge to protect the sovereignty of the nation at any cost.

The Ladakh Scouts, or “Snow Warriors”, is a regiment of the Army stationed in Ladakh and serves as the first line of border defence. Dedicating his Leh visit — his first official trip outside Delhi — to the armed forces, Mr. Kovind said: “Being the Supreme Commander of the armed forces, this visit is dedicated to the soldiers.”

Mr. Kovind’s visit comes just a week after Indian and Chinese troops got into a scuffle following an attempt by the Chinese soldiers to cross the Line of Actual Control near the Pangong Lake.

*Heroic battles*
Recalling the heroic battles fought by the Ladakh Scouts in defending the country, Mr. Kovind said, “We have pledged to protect the sovereignty of our nation in all situations. I am sure we will fulfil this pledge at all costs and uphold the pride and honour of the country.”

Stating that the Ladakh Scouts was set up to thwart the Pakistani attack in 1947-48, he noted that the regiment had displayed exemplary courage and the spirit of sacrifice in fighting the Chinese in 1962, Pakistanis in 1971 and the Kargil war in 1999.

Presidential Colours is one of the greatest honours conferred upon a unit for their extraordinary service. “Posted in one of the most difficult climatic conditions and geographical locations, your bravery is bigger than your numbers,” he told the troops after inspecting an impressive parade at the Ladakh Regimental Centre.

*Border review*
The Chief of the Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, participated.

General Rawat, who arrived in Leh on Sunday, would review border security against the backdrop of the tensions with China.

Earlier, on his arrival at the Leh airport, Mr. Kovind was received by Jammu and Kashmir Chief Minister Mehbooba Mufti and General Rawat.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
25-August, 2017 20:50 IST
*President of India Witnesses Ceremonial Change-Over of the Army Guard Battalion *

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, witnessed a Ceremonial change-over of the Army Guard Battalion stationed at Rashtrapati Bhavan today (August 25, 2017). 



Speaking on the occasion, the President complimented Colonel Anil Jhinjheria and other officers and soldiers of the 8th Battalion of the Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry (Siachen) for accomplishing the tasks entrusted to them from April 2014 to August 2017. He said that the Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry (Siachen) is one of the youngest regiments of the Indian Army. Even so, its 8th Battalion has a rich tradition of valour and bravery. It is recognised as among the “Bravest of the Brave”, having won one Param Vir Chakra, one Ashok Chakra and one Maha Vir Chakra, among 300 gallantry and distinguished service awards.


The President said that personnel of the 8th Battalion of the Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry (Siachen) have set the highest standards in excellence. The courage, sacrifice and devotion to duty displayed by soldiers of the battalion speak for themselves.

Welcoming the 5th Battalion of the 1st Gorkha Rifles to Rashtrapati Bhavan, the President said that this battalion too has an illustrious history. It has won 200 gallantry and distinguished service awards, including three Maha Vir Chakras in a single battle in the war of 1971. He was confident that the Unit would live up to its extremely high standards while discharging its duties as the Ceremonial Army Guard. He wished Colonel Vijay Uniyal and other officers and men of the 5th Battalion of the 1st Gorkha Rifles a successful tenure at Rashtrapati Bhavan.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Army personnel take position after deployment in Sirsa on August 26, 2017. | Photo Credit: PTI


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

The Army takes out a flag march in Panchkula on August 26 2017. Twelve columns of about 80 soldiers each have been deployed in Panchkula.


----------



## Hindustani78

Security was stepped up in Sriganganagar and Hanumangarh districts of northern Rajasthan, bordering Punjab and Haryana, on Friday. (Photo for representational purpose) | Photo Credit: Sushil Kumar Verma



Army jawans take position following an attack carried out by militants at District Police lines in Pulwama district in South kashmir on Saturday. | Photo Credit: Nissar Ahmad


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ium-range-missile-by-2020/article19570146.ece


New Delhi , August 27, 2017 14:05 IST
Updated: August 27, 2017 14:05 IST

After years of wait, the Indian Army will finally get an advanced medium-range surface to air missile (MRSAM) system by 2020 which will be able to shoot down ballistic missiles, fighter jets and attack helicopters from a range of around 70 km.

The missile system will be produced by premier defence research organisation DRDO in collaboration with the Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI), a senior army official said.

The MRSAM system will be capable of shooting down enemy ballistic missiles, aircraft, helicopters, drones, surveillance aircraft and AWACS (Airborne Warning and Control Systems) aircraft, the official said on condition of anonymity as he is not authorised to speak to the media.

The current version of MRSAM is operational with the Indian Air Force and the Navy.

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has signed a ₹17,000 crore deal with the IAI for the ambitious project.

The MR-SAM, a land-based version of the long-range surface-to-air missile (LRSAM) for the Navy, will have a strike range of up 70 km, the official said. The deal envisages 40 firing units and around 200 missiles.

“The MRSAM for Army’s Air Defence is an advanced all weather, 360 degree mobile land based theatre air defence system capable of providing air defence to critical areas against a wide variety of threats in a combat zone,” the official said.

The first set of missile system will be ready in the next three years, he said.

The Army has been pressing the government to enhance its aerial attack capability considering the evolving security challenges.

In May, the Army successfully test fired an advanced version of the Brahmos land-attack cruise missile in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands.

The Indian Army, which became the first land force in the world to deploy the Brahmos in 2007, has raised several regiments of this formidable weapon.

In May 2015, the Army had inducted the indigenously-developed supersonic surface-to-air missile Akash which is capable of targeting enemy helicopters, aircraft and UAVs from a range of 25 km.

The Army thinks procurement of the MRSAM will mark a paradigm shift in its strike capability.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army conducing flag march in Sirsa on August 26.(HT Photo)

Mobile internet and data services will remain suspended in Punjab and Haryana for another 48 hours. “The mobile internet and data services will remain suspended in both Punjab and Haryana till 11 am on August 29,” Haryana additional chief secretary, home, Ram Niwas told Hindustan Times.


----------



## Tshering22

Hindustani78 said:


> Army conducing flag march in Sirsa on August 26.(HT Photo)
> 
> Mobile internet and data services will remain suspended in Punjab and Haryana for another 48 hours. “The mobile internet and data services will remain suspended in both Punjab and Haryana till 11 am on August 29,” Haryana additional chief secretary, home, Ram Niwas told Hindustan Times.



The equipment is a sorry state of affairs.

Heavy useless BPJs weighing them down. OFB is to be blamed.

These rioters could easily injure the soldiers as well.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Security forces personnel deployed at Kirti Nagar in Sirsa on Monday*
*




*

*Security personnel keep strict vigil near Sunariya Jail, in Rohtak on Monday. | Photo Credit: PTI*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*In Rohtak, where the sentencing is to take place, security personnel guarding the Sunaria Jail have been authorised to open fire at nefarious elements.*
*



*

*



*

*The Inspector General of Police tells reporters that over 100 weapons, the weapons were seized from the fields*
*



*

*According to PTI, a multi-layer security cordon manned by police and 23 companies of paramilitary forces has been thrown in and around Rohtak and also around the Sunaria Jail.*


*No entry: Security personnel mount vigil near the Sunaria jail*
*



*
*2,300 Central forces are deployed*


----------



## X_Killer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1568300883227825


----------



## Hindustani78

Jawans of the Rapid Action Force stands gaurd during the curfew in Bathinda on Monday. (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)











Security forces personnel stand guard in Amritsar on Monday














































Indian Army soldiers conduct a flag march amid a curfew after their deployment in Jalandhar.






The state government said an AK-47, six pistols and two rifles were also recovered from a vehicle in the Dera head’s motorcade.

The cans were found after police impounded nearly 30 vehicles, most of them SUVs, from Mansa Devi Complex on Saturday night. In the crackdown following the violence on Friday, police have also seized several weapons, including an AK-47 rifle, from these vehicles and arrested their drivers.










Villagers in Beghu, which has a population of about 9,000, most of them non-supporters of the sect chief, fear a rerun of the violence.

Though their village is just 500 metres away from the sect headquarters, police had put up barricades three kilometres away from the complex, they say.


----------



## Hindustani78

Security forces at Kirti Nagar in Sirsa. | Photo Credit: PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...initiatives/article19587075.ece?homepage=true
* Arun Jaitley said 65 out of 99 recommendations of the Shekatkar Committee have been accepted by the government *
In major reform of the Indian armed forces to improve the combat efficiency, the Unions Cabinet on Wednesday approved a series of recommendations that would redeploy 57,000 soldiers in non-core areas to operational duties.

The recommendations were made by the Lt Gen (Retd) D.B. Shekatkar committee appointed to recommend measures for enhancing combat capability and rebalancing defence expenditure of the armed forces to increase the teeth-to-tail ratio.

“This committee had given about 99 recommendations. The Government in consultation with the Indian Army has been going through them and the first batch of 65 recommendations have been accepted yesterday. These all have to be operationalized by the end of 2019,” Defence Minister Arun Jaitley said in the media briefing after the Cabinet meeting.

Defence sources said that all these recommendations are related to the Army and the remaining 34 recommendations pertaining to the Navy, Air Force and the Integrated Defence Staff (IDS) are likely to be taken up soon.

“The first phase of the reforms involves redeployment and restructuring of approximately 57,000 posts of officers/JCOs/ORs and civilians,” the Defence Ministry said a statement.

The various areas of reform include optimisation of signal establishments, restructuring of repair echelons including base workshops, redeployment of ordnance depots, better utilisation of supply and transport echelons and animal transport units, closure of military farms and army postal establishments in peace locations and improving efficiency of the National Cadet Corps (NCC).

Of these, the order for the closure of 39 military farms was issued in the beginning of August and would be completed in three months.

The 11 member committee headed by Lt Gen (Retd) Shekatkar was appointed by the then Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar in May last year and the report was submitted to the Defence Ministry in December 2016.

“Restructuring by the Indian Army is aimed at enhancing combat capability in a manner that the officers/Junior Commissioned Officers (JCO)/ Other Ranks (OR) will be used for improving operational preparedness and civilians will be redeployed in different wings of the armed forces for improving efficiency,” the statement added.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Army to undergo major reforms, government says*
Major reforms will be carried out in the Indian Army to enhance its combat capability which will include *redeployment of nearly 57,000 officers and other ranks* as well as ensuring better utilisation of resources, the government announced on Wednesday. 

Defence Minister Arun Jaitley said perhaps for the first time after Independence, such a big and "far-reaching" reform process is being initiated in the Army. 

Replying to a question that whether the exercise was undertaken keeping in view the Doklam episode, Jaitley said, "This is not specific to any incident. It had been going on much prior to Doklam." 

The reform initiatives were recommended by a committee headed by Lt Gen DB Shekatkar (retd) which had a mandate to recommend measures for enhancing of combat capability and rebalancing defence expenditure of the armed forces to increase "tooth to tail ratio". 

The 'tooth-to-tail' ratio refers to the amount of supply and support personnel (termed as tail) for each combat soldier (tooth).
_*The panel had suggested 99 recommendations for structural changes in the Army and out of which the defence ministry has accepted 65 after consultations with all the stakeholders, Jaitley said. *_

The defence ministry said the _*reforms will be carried out by December 31, 2019*_. 

The ministry said civilians will be redeployed in different wings of the armed forces for improving efficiency. 

Jaitley said the Union Cabinet was today apprised of the defence ministry's decision to carry out the reform process in the Army. 

The Shekatkar committee was appointed in May last year and it had submitted its report in December. 

"In a first ever exercise after Independence, the Ministry of Defence in consultation with the Indian Army has decided to reform the Indian Army in a planned manner. These decisions were approved by the Defence Minister," the ministry said in a statement. 

In the first phase, it said the reforms will involve redeployment and restructuring of approximately 57,000 posts of officers, junior commissioned officers and other ranks and civilians. 

It said optimization of signals establishments, closure of military farms and army postal establishments in peace locations as well as restructuring of repair echelons in the army including base workshops will also be part of the extensive exercise. 

The ministry said there will be redeployment of ordnance echelons to include vehicle depots, ordnance depots and central ordnance depots apart from streamlining inventory control mechanisms. 

The reform will also be carried out to ensure better utilisation of supply and transport facilities and animal transport units. 

There will be enhancement in standards for recruitment of clerical staff and drivers in the Army as also improving the efficiency of the National Cadet Corps. 

"Implementation has begun with the decision of the Cabinet Committee on Security to close 39 military farms in a time bound manner," the ministry said.
The army's commanders' in April had deliberated extensively on enhancing the Army's overall strike capability.

"Restructuring by the Indian Army is aimed at enhancing combat capability in a manner that the officers/JCOs/ORs will be used for improving operational preparedness and civilians will be redeployed in different wings of the armed forces for improving efficiency," said the defence ministry.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...r-reform-initiatives/articleshow/60291900.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

Kalyan Ray, New Delhi, DH News Service, Aug 30 2017, 16:58 IST




The defence ministry has now set in motion a reform process in the Army in accordance with the recommendations of a high-powered panel, headed by Lt Gen DB Shekatkar (retd), that submitted its report in December 2016. PTI file photo


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-September, 2017 17:59 IST
*National Integration Tour Organised by Indian Army for Students from LEH *

As part of the Indian Army’s ongoing outreach programme to foster the spirit of National Integration across the entire swathe of the country, a tour comprising of 20 school students from Biamah in Leh district of J&K is being organised from 25 August to 05 September 17. The participants interacted with Lt General Sarath Chand, Vice Chief of Army Staff today. He shared his experiences while serving in these areas with the students and motivated them to work hard and contribute actively in the Nation Building process. He also exhorted them to join the Indian Armed Forces and serve the cause of the Nation.

The tour was flagged off from Leh on 25th of August and during the course of their tour the participants have already visited various cultural and historical places in Chandigarh and Delhi. These National Integration Tours are educational and motivational tours for youth of J&K and North Eastern States, with an aim to provide an insight into the rich heritage of the country as well as various developmental and industry initiatives that are underway. This initiative will expose them to various career options and enable them to interact with renowned personalities.

****** Manoj Tuli

APRO (Army)


The Vice Chief of Army Staff, Lt. Gen. Sarath Chand in a group photograph with the students from Leh district of J&K and other Army Officers, in New Delhi on September 01, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

File photo of a Bofors gun in Drass sector.


----------



## Hindustani78

Bajekan, Nejiakhera and Begu villages Sirsa district


----------



## Hindustani78

Army Chief Gen. Bipin Rawat. File | Photo Credit: Special Arrangement
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...bipin-rawat/article19630592.ece?homepage=true
* He calls for integration of the three services and stresses on the primacy of the Army. *

Despite having credible deterrence, India should be prepared for a two-front war on the western and northern borders, Army Chief Gen. Bipin Rawat said on Septemner 6 even as he underscored the primacy of the Army over other two services.

“Credible deterrence does not take away the threat of war… Nuclear powers don’t go to war and that nuclear weapons are weapons of deterrence, yes they are. But to say that they can deter war, they will not allow nations to go to war, in our context that may also not be true,” Gen. Rawat said at a seminar organised by the Centre for Land Warfare Studies. In this context, Gen. Rawat noted that the country is surrounded by two adversaries, one on the western border and one to the north.

“As far as our Western adversary is considered, we don’t see any scope of reconciliation, because their military, the polity, and the people in that nation have been made to believe that there is an adversary, India, which is all out to break their nations into pieces...” he observed. He questioned as to how long the country will continue to bear this proxy war. “When will the country decide the threshold levels have been crossed…? Because of the proxy war there is always scope for conflict with our western neighbour,” he added.

Tensions along the Line of Control have been high since the Uri terror attacks in September 2016.

On China, Gen. Rawat said flexing of muscles has started. His comments come in the backdrop of the recent standoff in Doklam. “Salami slicing, taking over territory in a very gradual manner, testing our limits of threshold is something we have to be wary about and remain prepared for situations emerging which could gradually emerge into conflict…,” he stated. In this backdrop, Gen. Rawat called for integration of the three services and stressed on the primacy of the Army in that.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Dhruv being "Army 1"(?)






> Gen Bipin Rawat visited Rangapahar Military Station to review operational preparedness of Army Formations in forward areas


----------



## Hindustani78

NEW DELHI, September 06, 2017 23:46 IST
Updated: September 06, 2017 23:46 IST 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/army-supremacy-has-to-be-maintained-rawat/article19632019.ece

* ‘Wars will be fought on land, and hence it is a must’ *
India should be prepared for a two-front war despite its nuclear weapons, said the Chief of the Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, on Wednesday even as he called for maintaining the “supremacy and primacy” of the Army in a joint services environment.

“Wars will be fought on land, and therefore the primacy of the Army must be maintained. The other services, the Navy and Air Force, will play a very major role in support of the Army which will be operating on the ground because no matter what happens, we may be dominating the area or the air, but finally war will be won when we ensure territorial integrity of the nation,” Gen. Rawat said at a seminar organised by the Centre for Land Warfare Studies.

“And therefore the supremacy and primacy of the Army in a joint services environment becomes that much more relevant and important,” he said.

Tri-service integration has been a touchy issue with the Navy and Air Force worried that their autonomy would be eroded.

*Deterrence may not help*

Stating that the country was surrounded by two adversaries, one on the western border and one to the North, Gen. Rawat said, “War is in the realm of reality.” “To say that in future there will be no wars if you have sufficient deterrence may not always be true. Nuclear powers don’t go to war and that nuclear weapons are weapons of deterrence, yes they are. But to say that they can deter war, they will not allow nations to go to war, in our context that may also not be true,” he said.

He stressed that the nature of warfare had been changing and much before militaries get into battle, wars may commence through non-contact warfare. For this, Gen. Rawat referred to the Chinese campaign over the Doklam standoff in which Beijing mounted an aggressive pitch alleging that Indian troops had crossed into its territory.

“In fact, if you look at the recent incident that happened on our northern borders close to Sikkim, we did see information, psychological, media and legal warfare being launched by the adversary. It did not however lead to kinetic warfare…,” he said. 

On China, Gen. Rawat added that flexing of muscles had started. “Salami slicing, taking over territory in a very gradual manner, testing our limits of threshold is something we have to be wary about and remain prepared…,” he said.

On Pakistan, Gen. Rawat questioned how long the country would continue to bear the proxy war and said, “Because of the proxy war there is always scope for conflict with our Western neighbour.”

“As far as our Western adversary is considered, we don’t see any scope of reconciliation, because their military, the polity and the people in that nation have been made to believe that there is an adversary, India, which is all out to break their nation into pieces...” he observed.

Tensions along the Line of Control (LoC) with Pakistan have been running high since the Uri terror attacks in September last year.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/fire-at-armys-ammunition-depot-in-bathinda/article19634646.ece
NEW DELHI: , September 07, 2017 09:55 IST
Updated: September 07, 2017 09:55 IST

* The fire is now under control and no casualty has been reported *
A fire was reported in the Army’s Forward Ammunition Depot (FAD) in Bathinda in the early morning on Thursday.

“The fire commenced at about 5 am in a shed having low grade ammunition,” Army sources said.

The fire is now under control and no casualty has been reported, sources said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Northern army chief Lt General Devraj Anbu poses with a soldier during an investiture ceremony in Udhampur on Thursday.





Army soldiers in action outside a house where militants were hiding during an encounter in which top three Hizbul Mujahideen Commanders and two Army soldiers were killed, at Awneera in Shopian.(PTI File Photo)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ace-j-k-dgp/story-VidXG1zlPdeTuMQiNaJQYN.html


‘Operation all-out’, an offensive launched by the security forces to flush out militants would continue till there is complete peace in Jammu and Kashmir, Director General of Police (DGP) S P Vaid said here today.

Speaking to reporters, the DGP said that the situation in J&K was “much better” now compared to last year.

Yes, the operation will continue, till we get complete peace in Kashmir, Vaid said when asked whether the ‘operation all-out’ would continue.

Asked whether the militants had changed their strategy in the aftermath of ‘operation all out’ and in the wake of a suicide attack on district police lines Pulwama recently, he said that if the militants change tactics, so would the security forces.

“In a situation like this, every one changes their tactics. We will also change, do not worry,” he said.

On whether there were reports or apprehensions of law and order problems in the Valley in the wake of NIA raids, the DGP said people were rather “very appreciative” of the act of the investigating agency.

“I do not think so, there is no such report. Rather, the people are very appreciative of this act of the agencies and are asking why it was not done much earlier,” Vaid said.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...ime-at-dera/story-xK6PYYqOTxLPokr99HQPhJ.html

“There are 20 companies of CRPF, 12 companies of Sashastra Seema Bal (SSB), five companies of Indo-Tibetan Border Police (ITBP), two companies of Rapid Action Force (RAF), four companies of army, and two companies Border Security Force (BSF) to control the law and order situation.”

“The high court-appointed court commissioner AKS Pawar (retired judge) for carrying out search at the dera will hold a meeting for visiting Sirsa soon. After the meeting, the security forces will start search operation on the dera premises,” Sirsa deputy commissioner (DC) Prabhjot Singh said.

Officials said a chopper with SWAT teams will keep an eye on the search operation that will be carried out with the help of dog and bomb squads.

Inspector general of police (IGP, Hisar range) Amitabh Singh Dhillon, superintendent of police (SP) Ashwin Shenvi and deputy commissioner (DC) Prabhjot Singh on Wednesday checked all check-posts installed by the security forces.

*Silence at dera premises *

When mediapersons on Wednesday arrived at the dera from the gate of MSG Hospital, the guards allowed them to see the premises and the MSG Resorts.

A pin-drop silence prevailed at the headquarters. Some guards were guarding the main and other entry gates. A dera follower said, “Ab yahan follower nahi, media wale zyada dikhte hain” (Now you can more mediapersons than dera followers).

Dr Puneet Kumar at the Dera Sacha Sauda hospital said, “This is a 300-bed multi-specialty hospital. There are a total of 450 staff members, including 50 doctors. We are also recommending the patients to go to some other hospitals as there is no electricity here.”


----------



## X_Killer

*Meanwhile, I want to share a old memory from the scratch of IA's past.*
*
enjoy guys...
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu inspecting the Guard of Honour at Raj Bhavan, in Ranchi, Jharkahand on September 08, 2017. The Governor of Jharkhand, Smt. Droupadi Murmu is also seen.





New Delhi, September 08, 2017 15:20 IST
Updated: September 08, 2017 15:24 IST 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...tary-police/article19643863.ece?homepage=true

The Army has finalised a plan to induct women in the military police, a senior officer said on Friday.

The plan — being seen as a major step towards breaking gender barriers in the force — is to induct approximately 800 women in military police with a yearly intake of 52 personnel per year, Adjuntant General of the Army Lt. Gen. Ashwani Kumar told reporters.

In an interview to PTI in June, Army Chief Gen. Bipin Rawat had said the Army was looking at inducting women jawans and the process would start with the induction of women into military police corps.

Lt. Gen. Kumar said the decision to induct women in Corps of Military Police would help in investigating allegations of gender specific crimes.

Currently, women are allowed in select areas such as medical, legal, educational, signals and engineering wings of the Army.

The role of the military police includes policing cantonments and army establishments, preventing breach of rules and regulations by soldiers, maintaining movement of soldiers as well as logistics during peace and war, handling prisoners of war and extending aid to civil police whenever required.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/govt-approves-armys-cadre-review-policy-2040739.html

New Delhi: The government has approved a long-awaited cadre review policy for Junior Commissioned Officers and other rank-holders in the Army, a step which will offer higher career progression to nearly 1.45 lakh personnel of the force, a senior Army official said on Friday.

Adjutant General of the Army Lieutenant General Ashwani Kumar said the upgradation would take place over a span of five years.

"The third cadre review has been approved by the government on September 1. This is for upgradation of JCOs and Other Ranks," he said.


The decision was conveyed to former Army chiefs by incumbent General Bipin Rawat at the biennial Chiefs' Conclave where they were also apprised about overall security challenges facing the country, including on the borders with China and Pakistan.

Kumar told the Chiefs' Conclave that the defence ministry has agreed to start residential Army Public Schools in Bhopal in Madhya Pradesh and Mamun in Punjab with a capacity of 2,000 children each.

This, he said, would cater to the growing needs of children of army personnel of all ranks. As of now, the Army Welfare Educational Society (AWES) is managing 137 schools and 11 professional colleges.

Lt. General Kumar also informed the Chiefs' Conclave that two more state-of-the-art assisted reproductive technology (ART) centres have been established in Bhopal and Guwahati to assist childless couple in the Army.

These centres are in addition to the existing ones in Delhi, Pune and Mumbai.

After the amendment in electoral rules in October, 2016, which permitted electronic transfer of postal ballots, the Army has in a big way undertaken measures for electronic registration of Army personnel, the officer said.

He said there were instances of postal ballots reaching the returning officers after completion of the election process, but the electronic transfer of postal ballots would reduce this time to half.

He added that the electronic transfer of postal ballots were used in five states that went to polls early this year. Of the 12 lakh personnel, over 10 lakh personnel have been registered for this.

Lt. Gen. Kumar also appraised the Chiefs' Conclave about the formation of the Army Welfare Fund Battle Casualty to help the next of the kin and disabled veterans, and the first tranche of disbursement of Rs 3.24 crore was done in July this year.

The Army Welfare Housing Organisation, from being a construction agency, is also acting as a facilitator to all ranks in negotiating bulk requirements of dwelling units already constructed by reputed builders, he added.


----------



## Hindustani78

An uneasy calm descended on the 700-acre complex as deployment began at 6.30 a.m. An estimated 5,000 policemen and 41 companies of the Army and paramilitary forces were part of the operation. Bulldozers, earthmoverss, trucks and heavy equipment could be seen moving to Satlokpur Dham.

The search was monitored and videographed by retired district and sessions judge A.K.S. Panwar, the court commissioner appointed for the purpose by the Punjab and Haryana High Court.

The Dera complex was divided into 10 zones for the purpose of sanitisation and searches, with each zone under the control of a senior officer.

A senior government official said the sanitisation process led to the recovery of an unregistered Lexus car, the OB van of a news channel, 1,500 shoes and 3,000 designer outfits belonging to Gurmeet Singh.






*******************

“Illegal explosives factory inside Dera Sacha Sauda premises sealed. Explosives and fire crackers were seized,” Mehra said. Later on in the day, Mehra said that a window-like path leading from Dera Awas to Sadhvi Niwas was found inside the complex. “We found a window-like path leading from Dera Awas to Sadhvi Niwas. Team is investigating the same,” he said.

Security forces stand guard at the main entrance to the Dera Sacha Sauda headquarters, in Sirsa district of Haryana on Friday (PTI Photo)





**************

Licensed weapons deposited by followers of Sirsa headquartered of Dera Sacha Sauda at Sadar police station in Sirsa on Monday. (PTI Photo)





***********

There were reports even AK 47's and 112 oil Canisters were seized by the Indian Security Forces .

Border regions smuggling is really a big problem .






Security jawans near the Dera Sacha Sauda on the second day of the search operations inside the Dera headquarters in Sirsa on Saturday. | Photo Credit: PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-September, 2017 17:50 IST
*Successful Flight Test of 3rd Generation Anti Tank Guided Missile – NAG *

India’s indigenously developed 3rd generation Anti Tank Guided Missile (ATGM), Nag has been successfully flight tested twice by DRDO on 8-9-2017 against two different targets in the ranges of Rajasthan.

The ATGM Nag missile has successfully hit both the targets under different ranges and conditions with very high accuracy as desired by the Armed Forces.

With these two successful flight trials, and the flight test conducted earlier in June in the peak of summer, the complete functionality of Nag ATGM along with launcher system NAMICA has been established and marked the successful completion of development trials of Nag Missile.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/632286/drdo-carries-successful-tests-nag.html
India's indigenously developed third generation anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) Nag has been successfully flight-tested by premier defence research organisation DRDO in deserts of Rajasthan, marking the completion of development trials.

The defence ministry said Nag has been successfully flight-tested twice by the DRDO against two different targets yesterday in Rajasthan. The missile can hit a target up to seven km.

"The ATGM Nag missile has successfully hit both the targets under different ranges and conditions with very high accuracy as desired by the armed forces," the ministry said.

India has been trying to ramp up its military capability in sync changing security dynamics in the region. The defence ministry said yesterday's flight tests and the trials in June marked the successful completion of development trials of Nag missile.

"With these two successful flight trials, and the flight test conducted earlier in June in the peak of summer, the complete functionality of Nag ATGM along with launcher system NAMICA has been established and marked the successful completion of development trials of Nag missile," it said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...in-new-life/story-16FzbvmEV6hsXCmFvEcZYO.html
*Widows of two soldiers who died in the line of duty, turned a new leaf in their lives by becoming officers themselves. *
Updated: Sep 09, 2017 21:06 IST

Hindustan Times, New Delhi




Lieutenant Swati Madhok and Lieutenant Nidhi Dubey, widows of martyrs who became officers themselves on Saturday.(HT PHOTO)

Three hundred and twenty-two cadets passed out of Chennai-based Officers’ Training Academy as new lieutenants on Saturday. But two of them were extra special.

What sets Lieutenants Swati Mahadik and Nidhi Dubey apart is that they are widows of soldiers who died on duty. Swati lost her husband, Colonel Santosh Mahadik, in an anti-terror operation in Kashmir in 2015. Nidhi’s husband, Naik Mukesh Kumar Dubey, died in service in 2008.

Colonel Mahadik was posthumously awarded the Shaurya Chakra – India’s third-highest peacetime gallantry award - for spectacular bravery that saved the lives of several men under his charge.

“It’s a mixed feeling. I wish I could go back to my old life with Santosh around. But that’s not possible. So I tell myself donning the uniform is the easiest way for me to be close to him,” Swati told HT from Chennai.

The first thing she did after the passing out parade was to take her children, Kartikee (12) and Swaraj (7), out for a meal. “I wanted to spend time with the kids. They said I reminded them of their father in the uniform,” said the 38-year-old. 

Nidhi Dubey is 32. Cadets join the academy in the 20 to 25 age group, but rules are relaxed for army widows. 

Lieutenant Dubey’s brother, Neelesh Mishra, hoped his sister would inspire army widows who think life is over for them after losing their husbands. 

“Look at Nidhi, she’s an officer now. For us, nothing can be more inspiring,” Mishra said.

An exhaustive account of Colonel Mahadik’s courage has been documented in India’s Most Fearless, an upcoming book from Penguin authored by this correspondent and news website Livefist editor-in-chief Shiv Aroor.

In the book, Major Pravin Kumar, who was part of the operation with Colonel Mahadik, reveals details of the mission hitherto unknown.

“While Col Mahadik was being airlifted to Srinagar, I received a call from his wife. She had already heard,” remembers Major Kumar, then adjutant at 41 Rashtriya Rifles headquarters. “Her question still haunts me: ‘Zinda rahenge ya nahi rahenge? Bas itna bata do’ (Will he live or not? Just tell me that).”

“She called again a short while later. This time, she asked me how many rounds had hit her husband. I mustered my strength to inform her that he had taken 7 bullets. She hung up the phone.”

“The 40-km runs can be very difficult. I couldn’t cope with the training initially. But then I would think of Santosh’s sacrifice and get inspired, and my course-mates were very supportive too,” said Swati, recalling how a buddy lady cadet would massage her feet after cross-country runs.





Lieutenant Swati Madhok with her two children. (HT PHOTO)


----------



## Hindustani78

the 700-acre Satlokpur Dham, which commenced around 7 a.m., also revealed empty cartons used to store ammunition magazines for AK-47 assault rifles, according to multiple sources.

“The cracker factory bore a sign board denoting it as a ‘Cattle Care Centre’ but it turned out to be a cracker factory where 84 boxes of explosive material were found. The facility has been sealed and a case under relevant sections of the Explosives Act has been registered against its owner, who is yet to be identified,” Satish Mehra, Deputy Director of the Haryana Information and PR department, told _The Hindu_. Mr. Mehra added that two access corridors or tunnels connecting Singh’s cave to the residential quarters of his female disciples or sadhvis, were also unearthed.

The Special Investigation Team probing the incident has also arrested two other accused, Karamjeet Singh and Daan Singh, also facing charges for their alleged role in hatching a conspiracy to free Gurmeet Singh from the Panchkula court complex and inciting violence.

Haryana’s Panchkula witnessed widespread deadly violence by Dera followers after Gurmeet Singh’s conviction, leaving 35 people dead and over 250 injured. Six people died in Sirsa.







Azad Singh, a 71-year-old retired driver, has been going from corner to corner at the Satnam Singh Ji Chowk carrying a picture of his missing son, Amit, seeking information on his whereabouts.

Amit was an occasional visitor, who accompanied his mother every now and then to the Satlokour Dham. He had been missing for over a year, his father said. “He went for a satsang at the Dera with his mother in June, 2016 and has been missing since then; many things are being recovered from there...I wish my son, too, is [found],” he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

A total of 322 officer cadets got commissioned into the Army. This comprised 266 gentleman cadets and 31 lady cadets. Also, 25 cadets from Bhutan, Maldives, Fiji and Afghanistan will return to their contingents.

For over 52 years now, Officers Training Academy (OTA) has been one of Chennai’s best-kept secrets. Established in 1963 to train officers for Emergency Commission in the Army, it now trains those between 22 and 25 years for the Short Service Commission. It is also the only Academy, among the country’s four Army training establishments, which commissions women to be officers.


Donning the uniform has been a dream for all of them; many have defied the wishes of their families to join. Commissioned officers passed out jubilantly at Parameshwaran grounds at OTA in Chennai on Saturday. Photo: R. Ravindran





The curriculum covers every aspect of soldiering, including battle inoculation, and ensures that cadets are well acquainted with every kind of terrain and operation they are likely to encounter. The Reviewing Officer congratulated the OTA for having toiled hard to turn out a dynamic group of young military leaders. Photo: R. Ravindran






General Officer Commanding in-Chief (Southern Command) Lt. Gen. P.M. Hariz spoke at the passing-out parade at Officers Training Academy (OTA). He said, “The Indian Army is admired globally for its professionalism in handling critical situations.” Photo: R. Ravindran 





Two women are among the 31 lady cadets who passed out of OTA. Photo: R. Ravindran





Swati Mahadik, wife of late Col. Santosh Mahadik, passed out from the OTA. Santosh Mahadik laid down his life while fighting terrorists in Kupwara. Photo: PTI






Nidhi Dubey, another martyr’s widow became an officer. Nidhi Dubey was only 25 when her husband Mukesh Kumar Dubey, an army jawan, died of a cardiac arrest. Photo: R. Ravindran





“I was initially scared of water and hesitant to take the 10-m jump in the water. But I overcame my fears after the officers warned me that the course would be extended for another six months,” Swati Mahadik said. Photo: R. Ravindran






As important as the military skills, are the indefinable virtues that go into making an officer and a gentleman — leadership potential and the courage to lead in battle. The coveted ‘Sword of Honour’ and the gold medal were presented to Abhishek R. Photo: R. Ravindran





The Chief of Army Staff banner for the champion company was presented to Jessami Company. Photo: R. Ravindran




The silver medal for standing second in overall order of merit was given to Aarushi Sharma and the bronze medal for standing third was awarded to Vivek. Photo: R. Ravindran





Army soldiers return from the scene of a gun fight in Shopian district of south Kashmir on Sunday. In a first, a militant on Sunday surrendered during an encounter. | Photo Credit: NISSAR AHMAD






Soldiers leave the scene of an encounter with militants in Shopian district of south Kashmir on September 10, 2017. | Photo Credit: Nissar Ahmad


----------



## Hindustani78

Dhamupur (U.P.) , September 10, 2017 22:18 IST
Updated: September 10, 2017 22:30 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/rawat-unveils-bust-of-1965-war-hero/article19656349.ece





Army Chief Gen. Bipin Rawat unveiled a memorial during the anniversary of Param Veer Chakra Havildar Abdul Hamid, in Bhamupur village of Ghazipur on Sunday. | Photo Credit: PTI

Army Chief Gen. Bipin Rawat on Sunday unveiled a bust of the 1965 Indo-Pak war hero Abdul Hamid here in Ghazipur district and felicitated the widow of the soldier who was awarded Param Vir Chakra, the highest wartime gallantry medal.

On the occasion of the 52nd anniversary of his sacrifice, Gen. Rawat and his wife Madhulika met Rasoolan Bibi, wife of Havildar Hamid, and several other war widows and felicitated them. The Army chief also unveiled a memorial in Hamid’s honour in Dhamupur.

Lauding the contribution made by the people of the district to the armed forces, Gen. Rawat said a recruitment drive will be held soon in Ghazipur to encourage the youth to join the Army and contribute to the country’s security.

Hamid had destroyed several tanks of the Pakistan Army during the 1965 war in the Lahore sector.

“_Jahan Hindustan ki sena khadi hai, wahan khatra kisi aur se nahi hai_ [where the Indian Army is present, there is no threat from anyone],” the Army Chief said.

“Hamid is an inspiration for the youth and his extraordinary bravery made the country proud,” he said.

On the Dokalam issue, Gen. Rawat said India and China have held talks and the situation there is under control.


----------



## Hindustani78

As of now, the Bison Polo Grounds remains categorised as ‘C’ land, vested with the Secunderabad Cantonment Board. | Photo Credit: G_RAMAKRISHNA

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...son-polo-grounds-handover/article19656948.ece

* Before land can be acquired for Secretariat, it needs to be reclassified in the General Land Registry *
The Secunderabad Cantonment Board continues to maintain that it has not received communication from the Ministry of Defence regarding the State Government’s plans to construct a Secretariat on Bison Polo Grounds.

Chief Minister K. Chandrashekar Rao has publicly stated that Defence Ministry has agreed to give up Bison Polo Grounds, in exchange for compensation. The State’s assertion has also prompted its political opposition, mainly the Congress, to protest against the proposed move. The opposition has questioned the need for a new Secretariat and has also claimed loss of green cover in Secunderabad if the grounds are used for construction.

*Cantonment Board*

In the midst of the tussle between the government and opposition, the executive in the Secunderabad Cantonment Board has remained mum. “We are yet to receive any communication from the Ministry of Defence about construction of the Secretariat,” said the executive S.V.R Chandrasekhar, when asked about it.

Before the State government can avail Bison Polo Grounds, it needs to be reclassified in the General Land Registry (GLR). The GLR is a record registry that contains details of all land and its use in a cantonment. As of now, the land remains categorised as ‘C’ land, vested with the Secunderabad Cantonment Board. This classification means a land can be used by a cantonment board for dispensing municipal services. Parks in cantonments, for instance, are located on ‘C’ lands.

*Land classification*

According to those in defence administration familiar with Cantonment Land Administration Rules, the State government can avail the land either through a lease or by purchasing it. It is known that the State is keen on taking ownership as it has offered the Ministry of Defence land in exchange for the 55-acre ground.

Only after the ministry formally approves reclassification, the Defence Estate Officer in Secunderabad will execute the reclassification and slot Bison Polo Ground as ‘B2’ land. Given that this crucial communication had not arrived yet, questions have been raised about the deal in the light of a new Defence Ministry taking change.

Elected representatives in Secunderabad Cantonment dismissed these doubts on Friday. They said a policy decision has already been taken at the highest level in the Central Government to hand over Bison Polo Grounds to the State. “The coming of Secretariat in Secunderabad Cantonment will lead to its development. The opposition’s protest is baseless,” J. Ramakrishna, the board’s vice-president who represents ward number 5, told the press on Friday.

Malkajgiri Parliamentarian Ch. Malla Reddy, who was present at the press conference, said efforts are on to complete the acquisition of the ground by the time Dasara festivities begin.


----------



## Hindustani78

Hizbul Mujahideen militant Adil Hussain is taken by a security personnel to be presented before the media by police in a joint press conference with the Army and the CRPF in Srinagar on Monday. Adil was arrested while two other militant were killed in the encounter at Barbugh area of Shopian.(Waseem Andrabi /HT PHOTO)


----------



## X_Killer

*On this day 12th Sep 1965 *:

Pakistan’s plan to capture Amritsar was never achieved as their 1st Armoured Division lay routed by Indian forces in the Battle of ‘Assal Uttar’, but they had managed to capture Khemkaran. Repeated attempts by the Indian army to retake the town proved costly as their was no support from the IAF here. 11 tanks of the 9th Deccan Horse were captured by Pakistan. 4th Sikh & 2nd Mahar Battalions lost 200 men (killed and captured)

In the Sialkot sector C Squadron of the 17 Poona (Horse) observed a Pakistani helicopter, a Bell OH-13, landing South of Phillora. In a rare incident one of the tanks fired a HE shell from its primary gun and brought down the helo. It was later known that GOC of Pak's 15 Inf. Div. was in the chopper and was killed.


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

X_Killer said:


> *On this day 12th Sep 1965 *:
> 
> Pakistan’s plan to capture Amritsar was never achieved as their 1st Armoured Division lay routed by Indian forces in the Battle of ‘Assal Uttar’, but they had managed to capture Khemkaran. Repeated attempts by the Indian army to retake the town proved costly as their was no support from the IAF here. 11 tanks of the 9th Deccan Horse were captured by Pakistan. 4th Sikh & 2nd Mahar Battalions lost 200 men (killed and captured)
> 
> In the Sialkot sector C Squadron of the 17 Poona (Horse) observed a Pakistani helicopter, a Bell OH-13, landing South of Phillora. In a rare incident one of the tanks fired a HE shell from its primary gun and brought down the helo. It was later known that GOC of Pak's 15 Inf. Div. was in the chopper and was killed.



Can you mention the name of General killed?
Major General Iftikhar was killed in helicopter crash (9 december) in Chamb during 1971 war. He was GoC 15 division as far as I remember.

The highest rank officer of Pak Army KIA during 1965 was Brigadier Shami. He was killed while his jeep came under fire while moving through forward posts.

I think the incident you are referring to is another fragment of imagination by Indian Army.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-September, 2017 16:04 IST
*Defence Minister Visits Gujarat *

Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, Hon’ble Raksha Mantri visited Golden Katar Division in Ahmedabad from 10 Sep to 11 Sep 2017. She was received by General Bipin Rawat, Chief of Army Staff and Lieutenant General PM Hariz, GOC-in-C, Southern Command. 

Soon after having taken over as the Raksha Mantri, Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, visited Ahmedabad where she was briefed on the operational situation by the Army Commander Southern Command. The Hon’ble Minister preferred her first call to visit the area of Sir Creek because of the relevance of the area to the overall security requirements of Southern Command. 

The General Officer Commanding Golden Katar Division briefed the Raksha Mantri on the historic relevance and strategic implications of the need to maintain effective surveillance in the area. 

Interacting with all ranks of Army, Navy, IAF and Coast Guard she appreciated the manner in which the troops are maintaining territorial integrity and are prepared for any eventuality. 

Col Aman Anand 

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

*A colorful passing out parade that marked the graduation of recruits and their induction as soldiers was held at Bana Singh Parade ground of Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry (JAKLI) Centre. *
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...from-jammu-and-kashmir-join-the-army-4840350/

Written by Wajahat Shabir | Srinagar | Updated: September 12, 2017 7:23 pm





A colorful passing out parade marked the graduation of recruits. (Representational image)

Over 180 soldiers on Tuesday were inducted into the Army from Jammu and Kashmir after they completed three years of rigorous training. A colorful passing out parade that marked the graduation of recruits and their induction as soldiers was held at Bana Singh Parade ground of Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry (JAKLI) Centre, where their relatives had gathered for the occasion.

Defence spokesman said the parade was reviewed by Chief of Integrated Defence Staff, Lt Gen Satish Dua, who is also Colonel of the JAKLI Regiment.

“The parade was attended by over 1,000 relatives, including parents of the young soldiers, besides a number of civil and military dignitaries,’’ he said, adding that the sight of the young soldiers marching in precise unison, singing their regimental song ‘Balidanam Veer Lakshnam’, inspired everyone. “Their salute to the tri-colour with national anthem playing inspired patriotic fervor in all present,” he said. The soldiers hail from various regions of Jammu and Kashmir, Dua informed.

Lt General Dua praised their contribution towards encouraging more youths from the state to come forward to join the security forces. “The army always provides a platform for assimilation of the youth of the state into the national mainstream by way of recruitment or engagement,” he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-September, 2017 17:21 IST
*Defence Minister felicitates Cantonment Boards on ODF Certification as a part of Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan *

Defence Minister Smt Nirmala Sitharaman felicitated 10 Cantonment Boards of Central Command on their achievement of acquiring ‘Open Defecation Free (ODF)’ status, in a function organized at Banaras Hindu University (BHU), Varanasi (UP), today. Presidents, Chief Executive Officers (CEOs) and elected members of the Cantonment Boards were awarded the certificate by the Minister during the event.

Smt Sitharaman complimented the Cantonment Boards for their efforts in achieving the ODF target and urged the boards to sustain and further improve the facilities created and drives conducted by them, with more zeal and enthusiasm. She appreciated the efforts of children as Swachhta Doots- the cleanliness ambassadors. She said that this goodwill gesture will make the coming generations emphasize cleanliness in their lives.

The Defence Minister said that the Defence Ministry is working on Swachh Bharat Abhiyan in phases. The first phase includes the cleanliness drive of Cantonment Boards and the municipal wards nearby. This phase involves the recycling of wastes as well as segregation of solid and liquid wastes.

Smt Nirmala Sitharaman highlighted that the second phase commences from September 15 to October 02, 2017 where the cleanliness drive will be taken to High Altitudes and the cleaning of glaciers will be taken up. She further added that on the 150th Birth celebrations of Mahatma Gandhi in 2019, the complete comprehensive Swachhta Abhiyan will be concluded. She emphasized that Abhiyan is a starting and it will take us towards the sustainable development.

Central Command has 25 cantonments of which 14 Cantonments have been declared ODF. 10 Cantonment Boards felicitated by the Defence Minister include Bareilly, Danapur, Dehradun, Jabalpur, Landour, Lansdowne, Meerut, Mathura, Ranikhet and Varanasi. Present at the occasion were Director General Defence Estates Shri Jojneshwar Sharma and Principal Director Defence Estates, Central Command Smt Deepa Bajwa along with other officers of Indian Defence Estate Service (IDES) and the Army.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-September, 2017 17:20 IST
*Indigenous Development of Trawl System by DRDO *

R&DE (Engrs), a premier system engineering laboratory under Armament & Combat Engineering (ACE) cluster of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has recently undertaken the design and development of Trawl System for the minefield area in the battle zone to meet the operational requirements of Indian Army.

The indigenous developed Trawl System is employed for breaching of land mines and creating a vehicle safe lane, through a minefield for the advancing columns of mechanized forces in combat zone. The equipment consists of Trawl roller, track width mine plough and electro- magnetic device (EMD), which caters to the need of all types of mines usually encountered by the battle tank in such a scenario. The Trawl System developed by DRDO is capable of breaching a variety of land mines including passive and active influence mines.

The Trawl system recently crossed a major milestone with the successful completion of blast trials in collaboration with HEMRL Pune, which demonstrated the survivability of the equipment, when subjected to successive series of blast directly underneath it. The fieldable prototype of the Trawl System is in final stage of realization and would be shortly ready for conduct of User Evaluation Trials by the Army.

The indigenous development of Trawls by DRDO is an important step towards achieving self-reliance in area of critical military equipment under ‘Make in India’ initiative and would result in saving of precious foreign exchange for the country.

Ministry of Defence
15-September, 2017 17:08 IST
*Indian Army strives to ensure success of Swachh Bharat Campaign *

While ‘*Swachhta’* and ‘*Swachh Bharat Abhiyan’* is being run all over the country, the Indian Army takes pride in environmental conservation being intrinsic to its character, ethos and traditions. Army troops deployed in remote areas of the nation have always taken keen interest in environmental conservation. As part of routine, the long range patrols covering snow bound, high altitude and treacherous areas of Himachal Pradesh, along the borders with China and Tibet make it a drill to clean the areas where they patrol. All expedition to these areas bring back non-biodegradable wastes and clean areas in the process. 


The Indian Army covers the conservation drive in various verticals which include serving personnel, ex-serviceman, and initiatives within and outside the cantonments and in operational areas.



*‘Shramdaan’* and clean the area in and around the place one works, is intrinsic into the character and routine activities of Indian Army personnel. Daily cleanliness drive is carried out by serving personnel on almost daily basis. The families and children join men in tree plantation, hygiene and sanitation awareness camps and cleanliness drives. Roll calls, Sainik Sammelans and briefings during everyday routine find this aspect being highlighted.


Ex-Servicemen are true ambassadors of such disciplined and holistic initiative. They on their part involve societies and civilian population with them to focus on fundamental issue of overall cleanliness, menace of open defecation and tree plantation. In most of our ESM camps and interactions steps are taken to facilitate them to achieve the same.


Cantonments are one of the cleanest places. All actions possible are taken within the cantonment to keep them clean. Other than the composite conservancy staff, additional manpower and equipment have been bought by stations and cantonments to clean their respective areas. Events like *‘Swachhta Pakhwada’*, ‘*Cleanliness Drives*’, *‘Run for clean environment’*, are a regular feature to bring in the awareness. All the schools run by the Army have a special focus on this very important aspect other than tree plantation.


All stations and cantonments have been working very closely with CEOs and Cantonment Boards to arrive at a robust cleanliness mechanism. Huge cantonments like Delhi, Lucknow, Ambala, Pathankot, Kolkata etc today can easily be nominated as the cleanest areas of the country. Biodegradable toilets, neat cubicle toilets have been established in almost all such stations and cantonments. Efforts are on to ensure that there is no open defecation in any of the cantonments of Indian Army.


Even in operational areas while Indian Army is deployed at far flung places in mountains, deserts or in other treacherous areas, the brave soldiers make genuine endeavour to clean the areas wherever it is. They involve local population and enmass create campaign for cleanliness and awareness. The patrols which go out to snow bound high altitude areas in Himachal Pradesh, UP, Sikkim, Arunachal Pradesh and in border areas of Tibet and China clean the areas where they patrol. The Indian Army does not leave any stone unturned to ensure that their areas are clean, hygienic and worthy to live in.



*Manoj Tuli*

*APRO (Army)*


----------



## Hindustani78

White Knight Corps Mountaineering expedition team of Indian Army that summited Mount Kang Yatse, atop 21,205 in the Zanskar ranges of Ladakh on 11 September 2017. PTI Photo





http://indianexpress.com/article/in...lligence-wing-destroys-documents-cds-4845517/

The Army’s elite military intelligence wing on Friday destroyed thousands of old documents, sizeable number of CDs, video cassettes and computers as part of government’s ‘Swachh Bharat Abhiyan’. Army sources said the military intelligence wing, at its South Block office on Raisina Hills, destroyed around 3,000 CDs (compact disk), 850 video cassettes, 32 computers and large number of documents.

The articles and documents destroyed weighed around 3,500 kg, they said, adding similar exercise is being carried out by all wings of the Army. The sources said the documents destroyed were unclassified.

The Indian Army is carrying out the ‘Swachh Bharat Abhiyan’ across the country including at its frontline bases guarding borders with China and Pakistan, said a senior Army official.

“The campaign is being carried out in high altitude and treacherous areas along the borders with China and Pakistan. The main objective is to dispose off the non biodegradable waste and prevent environmental degradation,” said the official.

He said daily cleanliness drive is also being carried out by serving personnel.

He said all peace stations and cantonments have also been implementing the initiative.


----------



## Hindustani78

15-September-2017 17:20 IST
Indigenous Development of Trawl System by DRDO



R&DE (Engrs), a premier system engineering laboratory under Armament & Combat Engineering (ACE) cluster of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has recently undertaken the design and development of Trawl System for the minefield area in the battle zone to meet the operational requirements of Indian Army.

The indigenous developed Trawl System is employed for breaching of land mines and creating a vehicle safe lane, through a minefield for the advancing columns of mechanized forces in combat zone. The equipment consists of Trawl roller, track width mine plough and electro- magnetic device (EMD), which caters to the need of all types of mines usually encountered by the battle tank in such a scenario. The Trawl System developed by DRDO is capable of breaching a variety of land mines including passive and active influence mines.

The Trawl system recently crossed a major milestone with the successful completion of blast trials in collaboration with HEMRL Pune, which demonstrated the survivability of the equipment, when subjected to successive series of blast directly underneath it. The fieldable prototype of the Trawl System is in final stage of realization and would be shortly ready for conduct of User Evaluation Trials by the Army.

The indigenous development of Trawls by DRDO is an important step towards achieving self-reliance in area of critical military equipment under ‘Make in India’ initiative and would result in saving of precious foreign exchange for the country.

MJPS/NAo/NM/RP


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-September, 2017 20:46 IST
*Defence Minister Felicitates Eight Cantonment Boards of Western Command with ODF Certificate *

Eight Cantonment Boards out of 13 under Western Command have received Open Defecation Free (ODF) certificates, issued by the Quality Council of India, from the Defence Minister Smt Nirmala Sitharaman during a felicitation ceremony organised at Kasauli, Himachal Pradesh, today. Smt Sitharaman who was the Chief Guest, presented ODF certificates to the members of the Cantonment Boards including their Chief Executive Officers (CEOs) and President Cantonment Boards (PCBs). The eight Cantonment Boards are Kasauli, Dagshai, Subathu, Jutogh, Dalhousie, Jalandhar, Amritsar and Ferozepur.

During her speech, the Defence Minister congratulated Defence Estates Department for achieving ODF in eight cantonments. She also expressed her satisfaction that all the Cantonment Boards shall be ODF by December 15, 2017 as per the deadline and promise.

Smt Nirmala Sitharaman also said, she will ensure that the borders are secured. She reiterated that the needs of each and every _Jawan_ & their families are catered to. An amount of Rs 15 crore was announced by her towards making a multi-level parking at Kasauli bus-stand. This was a long felt requirement and shall fetch positive result in Swachh Bharat Abhiyan also.

The ceremony was attended by the Member of Parliament Shri Virender Kashyap, Director General Defence Estates Shri Jojneshwar Sharma, GOC-in-C Western Command Lt Gen Surinder Singh, Principal Director Defence Estate Shri SC Kaushik, Directors of Defence Estates, Western Command and other officials of Indian Defence Estates Service.

The objectives of Swachh Bharat are to reduce or eliminate open defecation through the construction of individual, cluster and community toilets. The government is aiming to achieve an ODF India by October 02, 2019, to mark the 150th birth anniversary of Mahatma Gandhi.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/633758/mod-approves-cadre-review-jcos.html

Kalyan Ray, DH News Service, New Delhi, Sep 18 2017, 20:14 IST




Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman. PTI Photo

Within a week of assuming the charges, defence minister Nirmala Sitharaman approved a fresh cadre review for the junior commissioned officers and men, impacting the career of nearly 1.45 lakh soldiers of the Indian Army.

The decision, cleared by the ministry on September 14, is the first rationalisation of the men in the Army after more than three decades, as the last such exercise was carried out in 1984.

As a consequence 479 new posts of Subedar Major; 7,769 Subedars; 13,466 Naik Subedar; 58,493 Havildars and 64,930 Naik would be created in the next five years within the existing ranks.

Once these posts are created, there would be 145,137 less sepoys or lance-naik as they would be promoted in these newly created posts with better pay and perks.

The new minimum assured career progression route among the JCOr and ordinary soldiers (Other Ranks in the Army parlance) may encourage more youngsters to join the Army as a soldier. As on January 1, 2017, the Army was having a shortage of 25,472 JCOs and ORs.

The defence ministry sources said the shortfall was not worrying as the deficiency was being made up gradually. Compared to the situation in 2016, when the deficiency figure stood at 35,174 nearly 10,000 men joined the Army as soldiers within a year.

“The new cadre review would be implemented in a graded manner in the next five years. In this fiscal, 30% of the new posts would be created. In the next three years, 20% of the posts would be created in each year leaving only 10% posts for the final year. The total additional financial outgo would be about Rs 20 crore,” said an official.

Increased education level in the ranks, use of more technologically advanced weapons and long-term commitment for the counter-insurgency operations in Jammu and Kashmir and the North East were the major driving force behind the cadre review.

The first study on the cadre review was done in 2009, based on which the Army moved a proposal in September 2014.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-honeypreet/story-dRamlT9EFUOc4D9tCAcJiJ.html

*The Haryana police have issued a lookout notice against Honeypreet, tipped to be Dera chief’s successor as head of the enormously wealthy seat but central agencies suspect she may have sneaked into Nepal. *
Updated: Sep 18, 2017 20:23 IST 
Hindustan Times, Patna


The mysterious disappearance of Honeypreet Insaan, adopted ‘[daughter’ of Dera Sacha Sauda chief Gurmeet Ram Rahim, since she accompanied him till jail following his conviction and sentencing, has led to an intelligence agencies’ alert on the Indo-Nepal border.

The intelligence agencies are seized with the possibility Honeypreet might have slipped into neighbouring Nepal.

With Bihar sharing a 729 km-long, porous border with Nepal, along Sitamarhi, Kishanganj, Araria, Supaul, Madhubani, East Champaran and West Champaran districts. the focus has shifted as much to this part of the country as to the Himalayan republic.

In her thirties, Honeypreet had accompanied the Dera head on way to the special CBI court in Panchkula for the pronouncement of the verdict in the 15-year-old rape case. She also travelled along with him in a special chopper which took them to Rohtak from Panchkula after the conviction. 

After that, she went missing. The Haryana police have issued a lookout notice against Honeypreet, tipped to be Dera chief’s successor as head of the enormously wealthy seat but central agencies suspect she may have sneaked into Nepal. 

SSB IG of Patna Frontier Chanchal Shekhar told HT on Monday that instructions had been issued at all border out posts (BOPs) to keep a strict vigil for women wearing veils or burqas. 

“We are constantly in a state of alert, as the porous border is always vulnerable to the activities of criminals and fugitives. Though there is no specific input, we are aware of the sensitive nature of the matter at hand,” he added. 

Sources maintained that the Haryana police had enquired from the Nepal Police and also from officers of the Sashastra Seema Bal (SSB), deployed on different border out-posts (BOPs) about Honeypreet, but could not get any clue thus far. 

Bihar director general of police (DGP) Pramod Kumar Thakur told mediapersons that there was no written communication between Bihar and Haryana police regarding Honeypreet so far. 

The police personnel in seven districts of the state bordering Nepal had been put on “maximum alert” to frustrate any attempt by Honeypreet to escape to Nepal, said an official..


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-September, 2017 20:03 IST
*Army takes Swachch Bharat Abhiyan to the Highest Battle Field *

Siachen, the highest battlefield in the world, is a place where everything is ferried from the hinterland. It is a logistics challenge to move all types of waste out of the glacier so that these do not become environmental hazard.

Since October 2014, when Swachch Bharat Abhiyan commenced, Siachen troops have removed and sent back more than 63 tons of garbage to the Base. These loads of garbage include packing material, barrels and perishables. On arrival of the trash to disposal areas, these are buried in deep trenches dug mechanically in areas which are not on run of the rivers and where landmass is not fragile.

A huge amount of garbage has been brought back through man-pack loads, porters, ponies and sometimes returning helicopter ferries. Army continues to take steps to ensure hygiene at the highest battle field as hither to fore.




Col Aman Anand
PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
*19-September, 2017 20:28 IST 

Army Inaugurates Doda Kabaddi League * 

Army inaugurated Doda Kabaddi League: Inter Village Kabaddi Competition at Sports Stadium Doda. Commanding Officer of the local Army Unit welcomed 192 players of 16 participating teams and approx 400 among audience.

For the first time in Chenab Valley, the synthetic mat is being used for Kabaddi in this tournament. Players of 16 teams in bright coloured jersies, from all corners of Doda district, added vibrant colour to the stadium. 

Tournament will be played for four days with finals on 20 Sep 17. Participants of age group up to 20 years and weight up-to 65 kg are participating as per Amateur Kabaddi Federation of India rules.

Selected players from the event will represent Doda in upcoming *Pir Panjal Kabaddi League* at the State level scheduled from 1-5 Oct 17.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
20-September, 2017 20:00 IST
*Youth from Jammu & Kashmir Participating in Operation Sadbhavana call on the President *

A group of youth from the Gurez Valley of Jammu & Kashmir, participating in Operation Sadbhavana, called on the President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, at Rashtrapati Bhavan today (September 20, 2017). 

Welcoming the youth, the President said that young people are the future of Jammu & Kashmir and it's their responsibility to play a role in the development of the state. He stated that successive Indian governments had worked for the welfare of the people of the State. He asked the youth to learn from the discipline of the Indian Army. He also congratulated the Army on the Sadbhavana initiative and wished the programme all success. 

The Sadbhavana tour was organised by the 109 Infantry Brigade of the Indian Army with an aim to develop trust among and reignite the minds of youth towards national integration. As part of this tour, these youth are visiting Srinagar, Delhi, Lansdowne, Rishikesh and Dehradun. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

NEW DELHI, September 19, 2017 22:43 IST
Updated: September 19, 2017 22:43 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...oves-cadre-review-in-army/article19716336.ece

The Union government has approved the long-pending cadre review in the Army for Junior Commissioned Officers (JCOs) and Other Ranks (OR), which will improve promotion opportunities.

“This is the third cadre review since Independence. It will benefit over 1.45 lakh JCOs and ORs. At present, more and more jawans retire in the same rank,” a Defence Ministry source said.

The first cadre review was done in 1979 and the second in 1984.

While the strength of JCOs and ORs remains the same, at 11,49,754, the review will result in the promotion of over 1.45 lakh men in various ranks.

It will done over five years: 30% in 2018; 20% each in 2019, 2020 and 2021 and 10% in 2022 in each rank, the government notification sated.

Nearly 60,000 soldiers retire from the Army every year, most of them as jawans at a young age of 30.

The arms, bullets and other items recovered by the BSF from the two Pakistani infiltrators who were killed at the India-Pakistan border, some 40 km from Amritsar, on Wednesday.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Drinking Water & Sanitation
21-September, 2017 17:54 IST
*Hindustan Swachh Rakhenge Hum *

The campaign ‘MaaKasam, Hindusthan Swachh Rakhenge Hum’ started by Hindi daily Hindustan reflects the mood that is underlying the Swacchata Hi Seva campaign that is underway, pan India since 15th September 2017. Swacchata Hi Seva campaign calls all citizens across the country to participate actively through shramdaan or building of twin pit toilets to the cause of swachhata. 

Swacchata Hi Seva campaign is witnessing new initiatives being undertaken by the States. In Punjab, Mission Swachh Punjab -a you tube channel was launched with over 100 videos promoting Swachhta. The you tube channel has attracted 13433 views with a total view time of 17406 over the last two days. The campaign is now beginning to also witness positive impact of program outcomes. In Maharasthara, campaign resulted in declaring Navali open defecation free. Media is doing its part to highlight swachhata champions. Andolan showcased a 17 year old boy from Kashmir who has started an andolan to make Wular lake clean. Indian Army carried out cleanliness drive at Siachen- world’s highest battlefield at an altitude of 9500-21000ft. Kargil has also declared itself ODF, becoming the third district in the State to do so. 

The Finance Minister Shri Arun Jaitley, in his article on Swachhata in a leading daily publication, explicitly argued that Swachh Bharat Mission is becoming a Jan-Andolan. The article highlights how various ministries, parliamentarians, central and state government officials, celebrities, organizations, corporates, local leaders and citizens are coming together and committing to become a part of Swachhata Hi Seva campaign. 

<><><><>


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat in a group photograph with the youth of Gurez Valley (J&K), who are on the Army sponsored ‘National Integration Tour’, in New Delhi on September 21, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-September, 2017 18:16 IST
*Seminar on Implementation of Ayush in the Armed Forces *

The Directorate General Armed Forces Medical Services and Headquarters IDS (Medical) in collaboration with the Ministry of AYUSH are organizing a Seminar on “Implementation of Ayush in The Armed Forces Medical Services: Opportunities and Challenges” on September 26, 2017 at Army Hospital (Research and Referral), New Delhi.

The benefits of the Indian indigenous systems of medicine and Yoga are well recognised nationally and globally. The Government of India has taken major initiatives to promote the practice of AYUSH in the country. The integration of AYUSH in the Armed Forces is challenging due to the unique conditions pertinent to the delivery of healthcare in the services.

The heads of the Armed Forces Medical Services, Ministry of AYUSH, Indian Council of Medical Research and senior faculty from institutes of excellence across the country, including the All India Institute of Medical Sciences will participate in the deliberations.

The objective of this path breaking seminar on implementation of AYUSH in the Armed Forces is to put various issues related to the topic in perspective and chart the way forward.

**********

Ministry of Defence
22-September, 2017 14:37 IST
*Empowering the Soldier by Project Yash Vidya* 

Empowering the soldiers has always been the endeavour of Indian Army. A MoU was signed by Lt Gen Ashwani Kumar, AG, IHQ of MoD (Army) and Prof. E Vayunandan, Vice Chancellor, Yashwantrao Chavan Maharashtra Open University (YCMOU), Nasik on 21 Sep 2017 at New Delhi.

The Bachelor’s degree Programme designed for the Army Personnel gives special recognition to the in-service training/Army courses completed and by providing exemption from studying certain courses. Apart from the highly subsidised fees charged, the courses offered for study by the university have been carefully selected on the basis of their relevance and overall usefulness.

The University will award Diploma in Self Empowerment and a Bachelors Degree in Arts or Commerce under PROJECT YASH VIDYA enabling them with academic qualifications for better future.

Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)

The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu inspecting the Guard of Honour, on his arrival, in Chandigarh on September 22, 2017.





The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh taking salute of the Guard of Honour on his arrival, in Dumka, Jharkhand on September 22, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst





DEHRADUN: Army canteens have been facing a severe stock crunch in the past two months due to a change in the stock procurement system which has drastically reduced the estimated number of customers. This in turn has led to inconvenience for serving and retired personnel, who said there was no need for the new system. 

According to Army officials, canteens of the Canteen Stores Department (CSD) earlier would submit estimated stock requirements based on the ‘authorised strength’ of personnel in their area, that is, the exact number of personnel posted in with a unit or Army formation. Under the new system, which became operational from August 1, canteens have to place estimates based on ‘average strength’ of a unit in an area.This does not take into account other personnel who might be in the area during that period. The effect, said officials, is that stock requested, and supplied, has declined considerably, leading to canteens going out of stock very early every month. 

”In the past, if 450 personnel were posted in a regiment, then we would register a demand for that number. Now we have to send a request based on the average strength in a month, which is between 200 and 250. The new system doesn’t take into account the floating population, that is, personnel in transit from or to elsewhere, due to which we often face shortage of goods,” said a serving officer in charge of running a unit-run canteen (URC). 

“As an example, if previously I could buy goods worth Rs 20 lakh from canteen depots, now I can only buy goods worth Rs 8 lakh, in which case it is only possible to purchase basic items like soaps, oil and so on. Effectively, we are facing not only shortage of stock but also shortage of variety in goods,” the officer added. 

Adding to the confusion is the fact that none of the canteens can deny a customer with a ‘smart card’, used for shopping at these establishments. "Now we do not have enough stock, but we can’t turn anyone away if they have a smart card. Since the first priority of a unit or formation is to cater to personnel posted here, veterans and personnel posted elsewhere but present here may not get to buy goods. There are other measures which can be taken to ensure more transparency in canteens,since that appears to be the whole point of this change,” said the officer. 

Col (retd) S C Tyagi, based in Dehradun, said, “I went to the local CSD canteen a few times in the last couple of months but they hardly had anything in stock. The whole point of a canteen becomes meaningless if such impractical rules are introduced.”


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, the Deputy Chief Minister of Telangana Shri Mohammad Mehmood Ali, the General Officer Commanding-in- Chief (GOC in C), Southern Command, Lt. Gen. P.M. Hariz and other dignitaries witnessing the multi-agency exercise ‘Pralay Sahayam’ conducted at Hussain Sagar Lake, Hyderabad on September 23, 2017.






The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre going around the Static Display demonstrated as part of multi-agency exercise ‘Pralay Sahayam’ conducted at Hussain Sagar Lake, Hyderabad on September 23, 2017.






The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the gathering at a multi-agency exercise ‘Pralay Sahayam’ conducted at Hussain Sagar Lake, Hyderabad on September 23, 2017.





Armed forces during a multi agency exercise 'Pralay Sahayam' conducted at Hussainpur Sagar lake in Hyderabad on Saturday. PTI Photo





Ministry of Defence
23-September, 2017 18:14 IST
*Multi-Agency Exercise ‘Pralay Sahayam’ Held *

A multi-agency exercise was conducted on the banks of Hussain Sagar Lake as the final event of ‘Pralay Sahayam’ in Hyderabad today. The event demonstrated efforts of all central and state agencies, National Disaster Relief Force (NDRF) and the Armed Forces towards jointly tackling an urban flooding scenario in Hyderabad.

The Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre who was the Chief Guest on the occasion, congratulated the organising committee for the successful conduct of the exercise. The Deputy Chief Minister of Telangana Shri Mohammad Mehmood Ali was the Guest of Honour. General Officer Commanding-in-Chief (GOC-in-C) Southern Command Lt Gen PM Hariz was the conducting authority of the exercise. For the purpose of the exercise, Hussain Sagar Lake was transformed into urban colonies partly submerged under water, post heavy showers in the city. A large number of dummy structures depicting multi-storied buildings and houses with stranded people, power stations, educational institutes etc., were erected in the lake in an inundated condition. The hapless stranded occupants of these dwellings were rescued in joint operations carried out by the State Government agencies, Police, State Fire & Emergency Services, NDRF, CISF and the Armed Forces. The Indian Air Force and the Army Aviation employed the Mi-17 helicopters, Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) and Chetak Helicopter for aerial evacuation, demonstrating special skills in hovering and winching. The massive Mi-17 lowered a Gemini class inflatable boat of the Indian Navy for rescuing the trapped citizens. The agile ALH and Chetak Helicopters virtually hovered over the roof tops and winched in people trapped in stranded, inaccessible buildings. Special Forces such as the Army Commandos and Marine Commandos from the Indian Navy carried out a highly synchronized Search and Rescue operation in the flooded colonies. Dog Squad of NDRF and Telangana State police were pressed into action to search for trapped personnel. Relief activities such as evacuation of rescued people, provisioning of medical care and distribution of essential supplies was carried out by multiple agencies in a coordinated and efficient manner.

The exercise brought out the role and function of the State Emergency Operations in coordinating conduct of the joint operations. Further the significance of early warning systems of agencies like Indian Meteorological Department (IMD), National Remote Sensing Centre (NRSC) and Indian National Centre for Ocean Information Services (INCOIS) was emphasized.

The exercise culminated with a static display which demonstrated the efficient and functional layout of a relief and rehabilitation camp for the displaced persons. The camp catered for emergency medical assistance and other essential services for the needy. Indian vendors showcased state-of-the-art disaster management equipment and related wares. NGOs such as Plan India, Care India, Sphere India, etc., also participated, bringing out their capabilities, organization and operational strategies.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Northern Army Commander Lt Gen D Anbu on Saturday visited north Kashmir to review prevailing security situation along the Line of Control.*
india Updated: Sep 23, 2017 20:43 IST
Press Trust of India, Srinagar




Indian Army jawans patrolling at the Line of Control (LOC) in Poonch district of Jammu and Kashmir on Wednesday, days after ceasefire violations by the Pakistan Army in Krishna Ghati sector. (PTI File Photo)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...n-along-loc/story-b8TOMmjILtiw554inYz5HP.html


Northern Army Commander Lt Gen D Anbu on Saturday visited north Kashmir to review prevailing security situation along the Line of Control.

Accompanied by Chinar Corps Commander Lt Gen J S Sandhu, he visited forward areas and was briefed by the commanders on ground as regards the operational preparedness, a defence spokesman said.

The Army commander was appreciative of the measures and standard operating procedures instituted by the units and formations to meet the challenges of infiltration bids and ceasefire violations, the spokesman said.

Commending the outstanding performance of the troops and commanders, Lt Gen Anbu stressed the need to maintain the extra vigil to defeat the evil designs of hostile forces and assured his full support to further strengthen the security posture.

He also lauded the synergy amongst all the security forces, be it the Line of Control or the hinterland, the spokesman added. PTI MIJ DIP


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman and the Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat at Pokhran Field Firing Range, Rajasthan on September 23, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, the Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat and other senior Defence & Army officers coming out after witnessing firing of ATAGS and MBT Arjun, at Pokhran Field Firing Range, Rajasthan on September 23, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
25-September, 2017 19:37 IST
*President urges participants of Sadbhavana Tour to strive for National Integration *

A group of students from Chirang district of Assam attending an Operation Sadbhavana tour organised by the 7 SIKH LI called on the President of India, Shri Ram NathKovind, at RashtrapatiBhavan today (September 25, 2017).

Welcoming the students, the President urged the young participants of Operation Sadbhavana to strive for national integration. He said that knowledge of languages other than their mother tongue, Assamese, would help them to link themselves with fellow citizens of the country.

Wishing them a great future ahead, the President asked the students to share the experiences of their tour with their classmates, relatives, elders and others when they return to their State.

This Sadbhavana tour has been organised by the 7 SIKH Light Infantry battalion of the Indian Army with the aim of providing students an insight into the rich and diverse culture of the country and fostering national integration. The students are visiting Delhi, Jaipur, Ajmer and Udaipur.

***
The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind interacting with the Students from Chirang district of Assam attending Operation Sadbhavana tour, organised by the 7 SIKH LI, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on September 25, 2017.


----------



## RISING SUN

*BDL signs contract for supply of medium range surface to air missiles to Indian Army*
Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) has signed contract with Research Centre Imarat (RCI) for supply of Medium Range Surface-to-Air Missiles (MRSAM) to Indian Army. The strategic contract was signed at RCI in Hyderabad on Monday by V. Udaya Bhaskar, CMD of BDL, and BHVS Narayana Murthy, Director, RCI and Programme Director, MRSAM (Army), in the presence of G Satheesh Reddy, Director General (Missiles and Strategic Systems) and Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri, Government of India. The contract was signed to facilitate production, deliveries and product support of MRSAM system for the Indian Army. Directors and senior officials from BDL and senior scientists from DRDO were present on the occasion, according to a statement.
https://idrw.org/bdl-signs-contract-supply-medium-range-surface-air-missiles-indian-army/


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat in a group photograph with the youth of Assam, who are on the Army sponsored ‘National Integration Tour’, in New Delhi on September 26, 2017.





The DGAFMS and Senior Colonel Commandant, Lt. Gen. M.K. Unni addressing the seminar at Army Hospital (Research and Referral), in New Delhi on September 26, 2017.





The Secretary (DHR) and DG, ICMR, Dr. Soumya Swaminathan addressing the delegates at the seminar on implementation of AYUSH in the AFMS, in New Delhi on September 26, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-September, 2017 19:11 IST
*Signing of Mou Between Indian Army and Jamia Millia Islamia University *

Indian Army and Jamia Millia Islamia University (JMIU), New Delhi recorded their mutual intent for academic collaboration, technical advancement and progression of Army Personnel, in a MoU signed on 28 Sep 2017 between Lt Gen Ashwani Kumar, Adjutant General, IHQ of MoD (Army) & Prof Talat Ahmad, Vice-Chancellor, Jamia Millia Islamia University (JMIU). The University agreed to recognise the in-service courses run by the Army. This would facilitate admission of defence personnel in second or third year Graduation/Post Graduation/Doctorate programme through the medium of distance learning. This would enable the soldiers to enhance their academic qualification for a better future.

Speaking on the occasion, Lt Gen Ashwani Kumar recalled the contribution of JMIU towards nation building, respecting the cultural and religious diversity and emphasising the inclusive spirit of our Nation.



Col Aman Anand
PRO (Army)

***********

Lt. Gen. Ashwani Kumar, AG and Prof. Talat Ahmad, Vice-Chancellor, Jamia Millia Islamia University, exchanging the MoU for academic collaboration, in New Delhi on September 28, 2017.






Ministry of Defence
28-September, 2017 19:09 IST
*190th Gunners Day Celebrated *

Regiment of Artillery, one of the largest Arms of the Indian Army celebrated 190th Gunners’ Day on 28 September 2017. The Gunners’ Day is celebrated to commemorate the raising of the first Indian Artillery Unit namely, 5 (Bombay) Mountain Battery on this day in 1827.



Over the ages, Artillery has proven to be the arm of decision, a battle winning factor and will continue to be the pivotal arm in all future battles. The Regiment of Artillery today embarked itself on a path of modernisation, both in terms of equipment and support systems as well under the “Make in India” initiative of the Government of India.



On this auspicious day, wreathes were laid at Amar Jawan Jyoti by Gen Deepak Kapoor (Retd) and Lt Gen PK Srivastava, Director General Artillery and Colonel Commandant, Regiment of Artillery to honour the sacrifices of our fallen heroes. A large number of veteran officers were also in attendance.





Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/635413/nirmala-sitharaman-visit-siachen-glacier.html

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman will be on a two-day visit to Jammu Kashmir commencing on September 29.

In her maiden visit after taking charge of the ministry, Sitharamanwill visit the Siachen glacier, the world highest battlefield on September 30, which happens to be Vijayadashami day, marking the culmination of Dasara festival.

She will meet senior commanders in Srinagar and also take stock of the “security situation,” besides getting first-hand knowledge of the situation in the icy heights guarded by Indian soldiers.

The soldiers are deployed in extremely harsh terrain and weather conditions but are fully equipped and properly trained to undertake the operational challenges and carry out their mandated tasks.

India occupies the highest point in Siachen glaciers, the Saltoro Ridge which is located at 23,000 feet since it launched 'Operation Meghdoot', and conquered the Glacier in April 1984.

Pakistan and India each maintain 150 manned posts with 10 battalions each for a total of some 6,000 troops.

India has always held that it will not vacate the Siachen glaciers as Pakistan cannot be trusted and it may occupy the strategic location once it is vacated.

So far 915 people have lost their lives in the last 32 years in Siachen, many due to frostbite and avalanches. It was on April 13, 1984, that Indian troops firstlanded on the glacier.

A day ago, Sitharamanhad held talks with US Defence Secretary James Mattis, during which she raised the issue of terrorist havens in Pakistan.

In a joint press conference, Sitharamanhad said, “The situation in our neighbourhood and the growing menace of cross-border terrorism were discussed in depth. We both recognise the importance of holding those who use terrorism as an instrument of state policy to account, and to dismantle the infrastructure that supports terrorism.”

Her statement was seen as a reference to Pakistan. Mattis added that there can be “no tolerance to terrorist safe havens.”


----------



## Papa Dragon

Hindustani78 said:


>



Looks like the newly procured MKU helmets


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-September, 2017 20:05 IST
*Defence Minister Visits J&K, Reviews Security Situation in Valley *

Defence Minister Smt Nirmala Sitharaman visited the Chinar Corps in Jammu and Kashmir (J&K) today to review the overall security situation prevailing in the Valley.

Accompanied by the Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, Smt Sitharaman was received by Northern Army Commander Lt General D Anbu and the Chinar Corps Commander Lt Gen J S Sandhu. She visited the forward areas and was briefed about the robust counter-infiltration posture along the Line of Control. The Defence Minister was subsequently briefed by the Army Commander in Badami Bagh Cantonment on the prevailing security situation in J&K and was given an overview of the counter-infiltration and counter-terrorist operations undertaken in the recent past. She appreciated the effectiveness of the intelligence and operational grids and commended the troops for the excellent operational successes, which had contributed significantly towards a secure environment in the State.

The Minister complimented the commanders for the high level of synergy achieved with the J&K Police and Central Armed Police Force. Later in the evening, she called on the Governor Shri N N Vohra and also interacted with the Chief Minister Ms Mehbooba Mufti. Smt Sitharaman will be staying in Srinagar overnight and will fly to Thoise (Siachen) tomorrow.

******************

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the troops at one of the forward area posts, in Jammu and Kashmir on September 29, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat is also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a group photograph with the troops at one of the forward area posts, in Jammu and Kashmir on September 29, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Deputy Chief of Army Staff (IS&T), Lt. Gen. J.S. Cheema with the Rep of Tech Mahindra on the roll out of ARPAN version 3.0 for DSC, in New Delhi on September 29, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-October, 2017 21:22 IST
*27th Raising Day Rashtriya Rifles *

Rashtriya Rifles the premier fighting force of Indian Army was raised on 01 October 1990 by then Chief of Army Staff General VN Sharma. The Force which is engaged in constant counter terrorism operations, celebrated 27 years of being deployed against insurgents in the country on 01 October 2017. Rashtriya Rifles stands as strong response to the Nation’s challenges.

The continuous employment of Army in counter insurgency duties along with existing conventional threat, warranted a specially structure and organised force to deal with India’s internal security situation. The Force has fully justified its deployment in Jammu and Kashmir by creating secure environment leading to incident free elections, carried out flood relief operations, impacted the quality of life of locals in addition to have been involved in continuous operations against terrorists.

The units of Rashtriya Rifles have repeatedly proved their mettle and have earned 7 Ashok Chakras, 34 Kirti Chakras, 238 Shaurya Chakras, 1637 Sena Medals and 67 Chief of Army Staff Unit Citations. The personnel in Rashtriya Rifles units come on deputation from all arms and services of Indian Army. Gen Bipin Rawat, Chief of Army Staff is Honorary Colonel Commandant of Rashtriya Rifles. He also has the experience of serving in Rashtriya Rifles.



*****

Ministry of Defence
01-October, 2017 15:18 IST
*Military Nursing Service celebrates its 92nd Raising Day *

Military Nursing Service (MNS) of the Armed Forces celebrated its 92nd Raising Day today. New Addl. Director General Military Nursing Service Maj Gen Elizabeth John led the celebrations at MNS Officers Mess of Army Hospital (Research & Referral), Delhi Cantt.

In order to pay homage to the Nursing Officers who did supreme sacrifice for the nation, 30 MNS Veterans team, led by Maj Gen Usha Sikhdhar and Maj Gen Sushila Shahi, laid wreath at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate. Names of three nursing officers Matron Fransis Mary F M, Miss Ethel E and Miss Letetia Gladys L G are engraved on India Gate War Memorial who lost their lives in the line of duty during 1st World War. On October 1, 1926 MNS was formally established as permanent nursing service in the Indian Army, which has come a long way in serving the three Services round-the-clock.

Since the time of its inception the MNS has been a part and parcel of the war efforts of the country. During the 1st World War, dire need of nursing care of Indian soldiers was recognised; the Army nurses served in Flanders, the Mediterranean, the Balkans, West Asia and on board hospital ships. More than 200 nurses died in active service and many of whom were Indian. 

MNS officers have played a pivotal role in care of sick and injured soldiers during four wars with Pakistan in the year 1947, 1965, 1971 and 1999. They made invaluable contributions in war with China in 1962. They have served with Indian Peace Keeping Force in Sri Lanka, OP Parakram & other peace keeping missions. The MNS officers are presently serving with troops in armed conflicts and humanitarian endeavours in troubled states of Jammu and Kashmir & in the North-East and with combat troops deployed abroad in UN Missions.

For distinguished service, utmost dedication and remarkable contribution, MNS officers have been awarded 3 PVSM, 17 AVSM, 45 VSM and 3 Sena Medals till date in addition to various other civil awards and honours which includes 12 National Florence Nightingale Award which is the highest national level award in field of nursing, awarded by the President of India.

*************

The officers of Military Nursing Service (MNS) celebrating its 92nd Raising Day, in New Delhi on October 01, 2017.







Ministry of Defence
01-October, 2017 15:07 IST
*Headquarters Integrated Defence staff celebrates its 17th Raising Day *

Headquarters Integrated Defence Staff (HQ IDS) celebrated its 17th Raising Day today. To commemorate the momentous occasion, Chief of the IDS to the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC) Lt General Satish Dua paid homage to the valiant martyrs of the Armed Forces by laying a wreath at ‘Amar Jawan Jyoti’, India Gate in New Delhi. Senior officers of the Army, Navy and Air Force of the IDS were present on the occasion. A Tri Services guard was in accompaniment.

Conveying his best wishes on the occasion, Lt General Dua complimented all ranks of the IDS for their commitment and selfless service and exhorted them to maintain the highest standards of professional integrity and excellence in the years to come.

It may be noted that the Government had taken a decision in October 2001 to create the HQ IDS in the aftermath of ‘Operation Vijay’ (Kargil Operations). The main objective was to promote synergy among the three Services and to integrate these with the Ministry of Defence. The overarching aim of IDS is to achieve ‘Victory through Jointness’. The IDS has taken significant strides towards achieving this objective.



*****

The Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC), Lt. Gen. Satish Dua paying homage to the Martyrs, on the occasion of 17th Raising Day of Headquarters Integrated Defence Staff (HQ IDS), at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on October 01, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

By: Express News Service | Jammu | Updated: October 4, 2017 8:10 pm




Union MoS Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre being received by White Knight Corps Commander Lt General A K Sharma at Nagrota on Wednesday. (Source: Express photo)

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...troops-indian-army-jammu-and-kashmir-4874381/

Union Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre on Wednesday commended the alertness of troops deployed along the Line of Control (LoC) and appreciated their efforts in foiling the nefarious designs of inimical forces.

During his visit to forward areas of border Rajouri district, Bhamre stressed upon the need to maintain a high degree of vigil along the borders. Bhamre, who is on a two-day visit to Jammu region, arrived at White Knight Corps headquarters in Nagrota where he was briefed by General Officer Commanding of White Knight Corps Lt General A K Sharma on prevailing security situation and operational dynamics of the Corps.

He may visit forward areas of Poonch on Thursday, said a defence ministry spokesperson here.

Significantly, the union minister’s visit to forward areas came amidst unprovoked mortar shelling and automatic weapons fire from Pakistani side for the last three days. On Wednesday, Pakistani shelling at forward Indian positions and civilian areas along the LoC in Poonch sector came around 8.45 am. The Indian army is retalitating effectively and strongly, a defence ministry spokesperson said.

On Tuesday afternoon, an Army Naik Magendra Chemjung of Nepal was killed in firing from Pakistani side in Krishna Ghati sector. On Monday, two minors were killed and 12 other civilians including a 5-year-old child and nearly half a dozen females were injured in unprovoked mortar shelling from across the border on civilian areas in Kerni and Digwar sectors.


----------



## Hindustani78

New Delhi, October 05, 2017 22:15 IST
Updated: October 05, 2017 22:20 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...rmy-reforms/article19803265.ece?homepage=true

* Discusses ways to implement some of 34 recommendations *
Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on Thursday took stock of the progress in implementing the ambitious reform process in the Army under which nearly 57,000 officers and other ranks were being redeployed to enhance the combat capability of the force.

The government in August had unveiled the ambitious reform initiative based on the recommendations of a committee headed by Lt. Gen. (retd) D. B. Shekatkar.

Ms. Sitharaman reviewed the reform process at a meeting attended by Army Chief Genenral Bipin Rawat, Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa and officials of the Defence Ministry, official sources said.

Ms. Sitharaman also discussed ways to implement some of the 34 recommendations whose implementation would impact the three services.

One of the major recommendations of the Shekatkar committee was appointing a tri-service chief and the government was yet to take a call on it.

The sources said a number of issues including operational preparedness of the forces also figured in the meeting.

******************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

JAMMU: Union Minister of State for Defence Subhash Bhamre said today that the Army will be provided all support to ensure that it is fully equipped to give a blow to the adversary as and when required. 

Bhamre, who was on a two-day visit here, visited forward areas of Poonch, Pir Bhadreshwar and Buchhamandi, according to a defence spokesman. 

All support will be provided to ensure that the Army is operationally fully equipped to give a blow to the adversary as and when required, Bhamre said. 

The minister's visit assumes significance as it comes in the wake of repeated ceasefire violations by Pakistan troops along the Line of Control (LoC) in Poonch. In the past three days, three persons including two minors were killed and 18 injured in cross border firing. 

During his visit to the forward areas along the LoC in Buchhamandi, Bhamre interacted with soldiers over a cup of tea. He was briefed by top commanders about defence preparedness and efforts being undertaken to thwart any mis- adventure by the adversary in this region, an official said. 

Bhamre emphasised that the government was fully sensitive to the problems faced by soldiers while operating in such difficult and arduous conditions. 

The minister commended the alertness of the troops deployed along the LOC and appreciated their efforts in foiling the nefarious designs of inimical forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Secretary's Visit to CVRDE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-October, 2017 21:10 IST
*Territorial Army Symphony Band Performs on Eve of its 68 th Raising Day *

Territorial Army is celebrating its 68th Raising Day on 09 October 2017. As a lead up to the occasion, TA symphony Band performed at the iconic India Gate on 08 October 2017. The event was organised to showcase the Territorial Army, motivate the citizens of the country and inculcate a spirit of National integration. Raised in 2009, the symphony Band draws its strength from troops pooled in from various Territorial Army units. Consisting of 40 musicians it was raised as symbolic representation of ‘Unity in Diversity’ which is the essence of ‘Territorial Army’ also popularly known as the Citizen’s Army. 

The event attracted large crowd who were enthralled by the excellent music of the Band and added to the patriotic fervour.

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-October, 2017 18:17 IST
*Territorial Army Celebrates 68th Raising Day *

Territorial Army (TA) celebrated its 68th Raising Day here today. As per tradition, the TA fraternity led by ADG TA Major General DA Chaturvedi, called on the President Shri Ram Nath Kovind and payed their respect to the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces. In the run-up to the Raising Day several events were organised across the country. In Delhi the TA organised a half marathon on October 02, 2017 in the true spirit of Citizens’ Army and also to promote healthy life style. The event comprised 5 Km, 10 Km and 21 Km run and was flagged off from Army Parade Ground, Delhi Cantt by DGMO Lieutenant General AK Bhatt, and Lt Col (Hony) Kapil Dev. The event was rich by its participation with over three thousand Defence personnel and their families taking part in various categories. TA symphony Band performed at the iconic India Gate on October 08, 2017 which attracted large crowds who were enthralled by the excellent music of the Band and added to the patriotic fervour of the evening. The TA is citizen's army of volunteers, who have the zeal to contribute towards the country's defence. The Territorial Army provides an ideal opportunity to the youth of the country to receive military training in their spare time and serve the Nation in times of national emergency and internal disturbances.

The TA is in the process of expanding its footprint with raising of one Infantry Battalion (TA) at Nicobar and an Ecological Task Force Battalion for drought region of Marathwada, in Maharashtra. Also, case for raising of one Composite Ecological Task Force for National Mission for Clean Ganga is in final stages of approval. These new raisings and especially the unit for Namame Ganga Mission will allow the TA to contribute immensely in a National cause. In near future the unique strength of TA could be an ideal platform to build national effort during disaster management.

The TA has achieved many glorious feats and earned laurels during the past wars of 1962, 1965 and 1971. It has displayed its grit and courage in operations Pawan, Vijay and Parakram. For outstanding performance in various operations, the TA personnel have been conferred with numerous awards. The award of Kirti Chakra (Posthumous) to Maj David Manlun of 164 Inf Bn (TA) (H&H) NAGA and Army Commander’s Unit Citations awarded to three TA units on the occasion of Independence Day 2017 bears testimony to the bravery and unrelenting spirit of the Terriers.

After Independence in 1947, the Territorial Army Act was enacted on 18 August 1948 by the Constituent Assembly resulting in the constitution of the present Territorial Army. The TA started functioning through re-designation and re-organisation of 11 Indian Territorial Force Infantry units. The TA’s first camp was formally inaugurated by Shri C Rajagopalachari, the first Indian Governor General of India on 09 October 1949 and therefore, 09 Oct is celebrated as TA Day every year.

With Savdhani and Shoorta as the emblem, the 47,000 strong TA comprises 46 non-departmental units, funded by Ministry of Defence and 18 departmental units, funded by various State Government and Central Ministries like the Oil sector, Railways and Environment. 42 Infantry Battalions with 70% of TA troops being deployed on Counter Insurgency/Counter Terrorism environment have achieved a high degree of op focus and synergy with relentless efforts. 10 Home & Hearth Battalions deployed in Eastern and Northern theatre and three Engineer Regiments deployed in Northern theatre for maintenance of LC Fence are tasked in challenging operational environment and have shown exemplary professional standards, commitment, devotion and dedication to service.

Departmental units of the TA have always risen to the occasion to support the national effort in rail communications, oil and natural gas refining and supplies. Ecological Task Forces have been addressing the environmental concerns in their assigned areas on a war footing and have achieved commendable results. The Ecological Force has also taken a unique initiative to help the people of border villages in Malari region of Uttarakhand by planting 4160 saplings of Walnut and Chilgoza to provide them livelihood and prevent economic migration.

***
The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind in a group photograph with the Territorial Army Officers, JCOs and other Ranks along with their spouses, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on October 09, 2017.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind in a group photograph with the Territorial Army Officers, JCOs and other Ranks along with their spouses, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on October 09, 2017.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind in a group photograph with the Territorial Army Officers, JCOs and other Ranks along with their spouses, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on October 09, 2017.






Ministry of Defence
09-October, 2017 15:47 IST
*AOC expedition to traill’s pass – 2017 *

1. Mountaineering activities form an essential ingredient for developing self-reliance and confidence. Such activities inculcate qualities like confidence, camaraderie, mental robustness, physical fitness and the ability to take decisions in the face of adversities.


2. In continuance to the revered tradition of the Army Ordnance Corps, a ‘Trekking Expedition to Traill’s Pass’ was organized by AOC Centre, Secunderabad, under the aegis of Southern Command in September 2017. Traill’s Pass (5400m) is a high altitude pass in Nandadevi National Park (Kumaon Region) which joins the Milam and Pindari Glaciers. It is considered to be one of the most venerated as well as challenging trekking expedition in the Indian Himalayas.


3.  A team of two officers, one JCO and 12 OR, led by Maj Chirag Chatterjee was flagged off by the Commandant, AOC Centre at Secunderabad on 07 Aug 2017. After a brief period of training and acclimatization at Dharchula, the team started the arduous expedition on 05 Sep 17 from Loharkhet in Bageshwar district of Uttarakhand. The team finally hoisted the tricolors on Traill’s Pass at 0940 hours on 19 Sep 17 and successfully completed the expedition on 22 Sep 17 upon reaching Munshiyari. Thus, becoming the sixteenth team in the world and first amongst the Indian Armed Forces to achieve this feat. 


4. The team was Flagged In by the DGOS at IHQ (MoD) on 28 Sep 2017.








Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

The Managing Director and CEO of ICICI Bank, Ms. Chanda Kochhar presenting a cheque of Rupees Ten crore to the Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, towards the Armed Forces Flag Day Fund, in New Delhi on October 09, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a group photograph with the Managing Director and CEO of ICICI Bank, Ms. Chanda Kochhar and other officials from ICICI Bank and the Ministry of Defence, on the occasion of ICICI Bank presenting a cheque of Rupees ten crore towards Armed Forces Flag Day Fund, in New Delhi on October 09, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/637059/army-commanders-conference-begins-focus.html

Press Trust of India, New Delhi, Oct 9 2017, 21:49 IST




The Army conclave discussed a wide range of issues related to human resources, management, and the border situation with China. Twitter 

Top commanders of the Army today held deliberations on the security challenges facing the country, including the situation along the border with China and in Jammu and Kashmir.

A range of issues relating to the Army's internal functioning, including cases of complaints and grievances, were also discussed on the first day of the the week-long Commanders' conference.

Official sources said the Eastern Command of the Army will brief the top commanders about the situation along the Sino-India border, including on the 73-day-long Dokalam standoff.

They said the Northern Command will make a presentation about the security situation in Jammu and Kashmir.

The issues of the situation along the border with China and in Jammu and Kashmir also figured in today's discussions, the sources said.

"All possible security threats facing the country and issues of concern will be discussed at the key conclave," said an Army official.

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman is expected to address the conference tomorrow.

The official said each Army Command will put forward its view point and concerns on various issues having a bearing on the field formations and the Indian Army.

The Army commanders conference is taking place nearly six weeks after the end of the Dokalam face-off.

There have been reports that China has strengthened its military presence at the Dokalam Plateau and even started widening an existing road which is at a distance of around 12 km from the area of the conflict.

"All the issues having a bearing on the country's security will be discussed," a senior army official said.

A three-day conference of top officials of the Indian Air Force (IAF) will also begin tomorrow which will also assess the changing security dynamics in the region.

Air Chief Marshal B S Dhanoa had said yesterday that the IAF is prepared to fight a war at a "short notice" and fully geared up to respond to any security challenge to the country in the most befitting manner.

The Army Commanders' conference will also deliberate extensively on issues relating to human resources management and welfare of troops.

The conclave will also have a session for Special Selection Board for promotion of senior Army officers to the rank of Lt Gen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-October, 2017 19:24 IST
*‘Integration of Services My Priority’ says Raksha Mantri *

Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman joined the ongoing Army Commanders’ Conference at Manekshaw Centre, Delhi Cantt today for over 30 minutes and addressed senior Army hierarchy including Army Chief and all Army Commanders.

Welcoming the Raksha Mantri, Army Chief informed the audience about the extensive travel undertaken by her to forward posts including Siachen after taking over the charge of the Ministry. He also expressed pleasure on the fact that Smt Sitharaman had already travelled extensively in border areas of the North-East and also across the border in Tibet.

During her address, Raksha Mantri referred to her visits to the forward areas and meeting with troops as eye-opening. She conveyed admiration of the Nation for the professionalism of the Indian Army during events like Doklam standoff, response to natural disasters and keeping the situation of insurgency in the North East states fairly under control.

Assuring focus on capacity and capability development, she promised close monitoring of improvement in strategic infrastructure, long pending force modification requests, welfare of serving, retired and families. Raksha Mantri informed of her request to Home Minister for provisioning of HADR equipment to allow Indian Army to use them during natural disasters.

Listing her top priorities, she said integration of the Armed Forces is essential particularly in the domain of training, communication, logistics and cyber among others to prepare for any future conflict.

She called upon Indian Army in continuing leveraging its strength in diplomatic defence cooperation with neighbourhood and in the region, support for Make in India dream and Nation building during all times. Raksha Mantri confirmed that morale of forces will remain the highest among the priorities of the government.


The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman being introduced to the Army Commanders and senior Army hierarchy by the Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, during the Army Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 10, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman and the Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, during the Army Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 10, 2017.








***

Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-October, 2017 11:02 IST
*Army dispels mis-apprehension regarding status of service units of Indian Army *



1. During the Army Commanders Conference the issue of services being non-combatants was discussed. Some personnel from Army Service Corps (ASC) have expressed apprehensions that since they are non-combatants they should not be considered for posting to field areas. It is highlighted that Army in its Affidavit in Supreme Court has mentioned the following:-


(a) To boost strength essential in Line of Control, Low Intensity Conflict, Counter Insurgency and Counter Terrorist environment a number of Officers, JCOs and Other Ranks from Combat Support Arms and logistic units are posted on tenure basis in infantry (Counter Insurgency/ Counter Terrorist units). This also provides much necessary operational experience to these Officers, JCOs and Other Ranks. It is submitted that their performance in such roles has been noteworthy.


(b) Army performs its role in war and peace as a whole and not in isolated compartments. Each Arm/ Service has designated role and function.

(c) Combat Arms/ Combat Support Arms/ Services are operational entities of Army which has clear and defined roles with charter of duties. Further, without diluting the role played by Services in maintaining logistic support to Combat Arms during operations it has been the consistent stand of the Army during litigation that Commanding Officers (COs) of ASC, Ordnance and Electronics and Mechanical Engineers (EME) are not required to largely remain in contact with front line forces where major combat may take place during operations. Therefore, ages of Command of Services could be higher than those of arms, where COs are expected to move forward in the combat zone, where their physical efficiency becomes relevant. It was never in dispute that all arms and services are combatants. Hence, at no stage has the Army referred to Services Units being non-combatant Units.


2. In addition Chief of Army Staff on assuming the appointment had mentioned that he would consider all arms and services at par and they would get their dues that they deserve. Some aberrations, if these are being perceived by any particular arm or service are being addressed during the Conference. The anguish amongst some personnel on discrimination in their status, needs to be put to rest and the COAS has assured that necessary corrections, where needed will be addressed.



Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

NEW DELHI: The issue of some Army personnel from Army Service Corps, which provides logistic support, questioning their being posted in combat units was raised at the Army Commanders' Conference here. Army Chief General Bipin Rawat has assured that necessary corrections will be done where needed. 

This comes in the wake of several serving officers moving the Supreme Court against the Army Headquarters as they felt that the posts available to them for their next promotion were limited on account of their being 'non-combatants' while they are also given operational duties. 

"During the Army Commanders Conference the issue of services being non-combatants was discussed. Some personnel from Army Service Corps (ASC) have expressed apprehensions that since they are non-combatants they should not be considered for posting to field areas," a statement said. 

The Army Service Corps (ASC), which comprises over 20 per cent of the Army, handles the force's logistic support functions, and the cadre has nearly 10,000 officers in its strength of 2.6 lakh personnel. 

A statement on Thursday said the issue was discussed during the Army Commanders' Conference, and added that there is no dispute that all arms and services of the Army are combatant. 

"It was never in dispute that all arms and services are combatants. Hence, at no stage has the Army referred to Services Units being non-combatant Units," the statement said 

It also said that the Army Chief has said that he would consider all arms and services at par and they would get their dues that they deserve. 

"Some aberrations, if these are being perceived by any particular arm or service are being addressed during the Conference. The anguish amongst some personnel on discrimination in their status, needs to be put to rest and the COAS (Chief of Army Staff) has assured that necessary corrections, where needed will be addressed," said the statement. 

The statement said that in its affidavit to the Supreme Court, the Indian Army has highlighted that to boost strength essential in the Line of Control, Low Intensity Conflict, Counter Insurgency and Counter Terrorist environment a number of Officers, JCOs and Other Ranks from Combat Support Arms and logistic units are posted on tenure basis in infantry, Counter Insurgency or Counter Terrorist units. 

This also provides much necessary operational experience to these Officers, JCOs and Other Ranks. It is submitted that their performance in such roles has been noteworthy, it said. 

"Army performs its role in war and peace as a whole and not in isolated compartments. Each Arm/ Service has designated role and function," the statement said. 

"Combat Arms, Combat Support Arms and Services are operational entities of Army which has clear and defined roles with charter of duties. Further, without diluting the role played by Services in maintaining logistic support to Combat Arms during operations it has been the consistent stand of the Army during litigation that Commanding Officers (COs) of ASC, Ordnance and Electronics and Mechanical Engineers (EME) are not required to largely remain in contact with front line forces where major combat may take place during operations," it explained. 

Apart from the serving personnel moving to court, their wives also recently made an appeal to the Prime Minister's Office and to Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman stating that injustice was done to their husbands. 

Last year, the Supreme Court had directed the Defence Ministry to create 141 additional posts of Colonel to be allocated to 'Combat Support' stream -- engineers, signals, artillery air defence --for being utilised by officers who were eligible for promotions against the same from 2009 and till 2014. The court, however, refused to give the same relief to officers from the Army Service Corps, Army Ordnance Corps and other minor corps -- as it had not been recommended by the A.V. Singh Committee formed by the government.


----------



## Hindustani78

Armed security personnel


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-October, 2017 18:38 IST
*Army Focuses on Minimally Invasive Surgery in Children *

The Department of Paediatric Surgery at Army Hospital (Research & Referral), New Delhi organised a module on “*Continuing Medical Education on Minimally Invasive Surgery in Children – Current trends and future perspectives”* on 14th & 15th October 2017.

Senior faculty from institutes of excellence across the country, including the All India Institute of Medical Sciences (AIIMS) and PGI Chandigarh participated in the academic deliberations which put the various issues related to the topic in perspective and charted the way forward.

The chief guest, Lt Gen MK Unni, the Director General Armed Forces Medical Services said that medical knowledge is always in a state of flux, especially with continuous addition of newer research and technologies. Striking a balance between an old and established method and a newer technique claiming superior outcomes requires constant deliberation on the part of surgeons. 

Lt Gen Bipin Puri, Director General Medical Services (Army), an acclaimed Paediatric surgeon himself, highlighted the complexity of minimally invasive surgery in children in view of the smaller operating field and greater dexterity involved in performance of the procedure. He had recently inaugurated the medical stores module of Dhanvantri, the first of its kind medical stores inventory management software at Command Hospital Chandimandir. The aim of this module is to streamline the management of medical store inventory.

***

Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61095912.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

The huge delays in the induction of `small arms' for infantry battalions figured in the Army commanders' conference last week, with Gen Bipin Rawat telling his senior lieutenant generals that “our approach to procurement process needs to be balanced with focus at the right places“. 

Though plans are on track to plug major operational gaps, `small arms' remain a big worry . As per overall plans, the 12-lakh strong Army needs 8,18,500 new-generation assault rifles, 4,18,300 close-quarter battle (CQB) carbines, 43,700 light machine guns and 5,679 sniper rifles. But the induction plans, which are supposed to include direct purchase of an initial number of weapons from a foreign vendor followed by largescale indigenous production with technology transfer, have failed to materialise so far. 






In September 2016, the Army was forced to re-launch its global hunt for new-generation 7.62 mm x 51 mm assault rifles to replace the glitchprone 5.56 mm INSAS (Indian small arms system) rifles after similar bids over the last decade were scrapped. 

Sources said the technical parameters or GSQRs (general staff qualitative requirements) for the new assault rifles, with an effective range of 500 metres, have now been finalised. “The case will now be moved for the defence min istry's approval under the `Buy & Make (Indian)' model before the formal tender or RFP (request for proposal) is floated,“ said a source. 

Similarly , the procurement case for 5.56 x 45 mm CQB carbines, with an effective 200metres range, was re-launched recently after the earlier one was scrapped last year. The defence ministry had junked the earlier case, dating back to 2006, on the ground that it had become “a resultant single vendor situation“. The story of the 7.62 mm x 51mm caliber light machine guns is similar, with the Army back to square one after a long-winded procurement process. The defence ministry in August “retracted“ the tender because only IWI was left in the fray after protracted field trials from December 2015 to February 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Leader of Opposition in Legislative Council Dhananjay Munde met chief minister Devendra Fadnavis on Tuesday and requested him to render all possible help in locating the armyman’s family members.*
india Updated: Oct 17, 2017 17:42 IST
Press Trust of India, Mumbai




Mumbai, India - January 30, 2017: NCP leader Supriya Sule interacts during their visit in HT office in Mumbai, India, on Monday, January 30, 2017. (Photo by Kunal Patil/ Hindustan Times)(Hindustan Times)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...fe-daughter/story-wWiootqkzgBag2cIVPkUSM.html


Nationalist Congress Party (NCP) lawmaker Supriya Sule has approached Union ministers Kiren Rijiju and Subhash Bhamre, urging them to help trace the wife and the daughter of an Army jawan from Maharashtra who have been missing from Arunachal Pradesh since September 20.

“The wife and the daughter of Army Naik Anil Gondge of Dahung Post, Arunachal Pradesh, missing,” Sule said tweeted in which she tagged the two leaders.

“I have asked Rijiju and Bhamre to help trace the jawan’s wife and daughter,” the NCP leader said.

Gondge is a native of Selu in Parbhani district of Marathwada region and was serving at the Dahung Post in Arunachal Pradesh.

Leader of Opposition in Legislative Council Dhananjay Munde met chief minister Devendra Fadnavis on Tuesday and requested him to render all possible help in locating the armyman’s family members.

“Gondge’s wife Swapna had set out from her home, along with their one year old daughter, for the Nagbaba temple on September 20. When she didn’t return home till evening, a report was filed with local army authorities,” a relative said.

Her relatives fear that the mother-daughter duo may have been kidnapped by Maoists or fell victim to a human trafficking racket.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Communications 
18-October, 2017 16:12 IST
*Diwali Gift to the Soldiers of the Country *

Soldiers and officers of various army and para-military units like CRPF, BSF, BRO, ITBP, etc. are deployed in remote and far flung areas to protect Borders of India. The soldiers and officers are working day and night without bothering about difficult weather conditions and as they are posted away from their homes and headquarters, there is a constant requirement for them to speak to their family and also to their Headquarters. They use only DSPT service provided by BSNL because there is no other means of communications available in those areas.

Briefing the media here, the Minister of Communications Shri Manoj Sinha said that in order to use the facility of DSPT, the soldiers & officers at present are required to pay monthly fee of Rs.500/- and call charges of Rs.5/- per minute. But, looking at the requirement of Soldiers & Officers and also the heavy cost they have to incur for talking to their family members, government has taken an important decision on the auspicious occasion of Diwali. Shri Sinha said, from Diwali day (19th October, 2017), no monthly fee will be taken for using DSPT service, that is, the current monthly fee of Rs.500/- will be ‘Zero’ from tomorrow. And also, the present telephone charges of Rs.5/- per minute is being reduced to Re.1/- per minute.

With this special Diwali Gift from Government of India, Defence personnel can now talk without worrying for more expenses to their home and their Headquarter. The Minister also wished the jawans and officers and their family members A Very Happy Diwali.



<><><>

Ministry of Culture
18-October, 2017 17:28 IST
*Exhibition “Decorated Arms & Armours” from National Museum Reserve Collection Begin Today *

An exhibitions entitled “Decorated Arms & Armours” displaying select daggers, swords, armours as well as pistols from National Museum’s reserve collection, which represents different time period, region, technique and customs associated with these beautiful masterpieces, began here today. Director General, National Museum Dr. B.R. Mani inaugurated it. The exhibition will be on displayed till 5th November, 2017. 

The history of Indian arms and armours begins in pre and proto historic times, however in the historical context they are testified by several sculptures, painting and coins during the medieval period, there was considerable ingenuity and craftsmanship in manufacturing them. 

During the Sultanate and the Mughal rule, weapons underwent significant modifications, and weapons with Persian, Arab and Turkish influences became common. Examples are the Shamsheer from Persia and the Zulfikar from Arabia. 

A variety of daggers, imported weapons for self protection and hand to hand combat were also in vogue. There were regional variants like the Jamadhar, Jambia and Khanjar of Mughal the Chura of Afghans, the Khapwa of Rajputs, the Qurauli of Sikhs and the Khukri of Nepalis. Many daggers were adorned with ivory, jade, crystal and soap stone and sometimes embellished with calligraphy. 

From pre-historic period to the later Gupta period, we find that arms and armour were basically of a functional nature and do not bear much of an aesthetic element. It was from the medieval period that arms and armour began to be profusely ornamented. 

The ornamentation on weapons began to symbolize an individual's identity his political power and economic authority. The study of ornamented arms and armour is interesting for the part they played in shaping our history and on the technical side, where arts were applied in various ways the ornamentation techniques, the metallurgy and utility of various materials such s gold, silver, copper, brass, jade, crystal, agate, ivory, horn, mother of pearl, tortoise shell, wood, hide, precious and semi-precious stones etc. 

The arms and armours of the common man were used on the battlefield or for hunting were often plain and the decoration kept to a minimum. However, arms and armour of the nobility, military commanders and elite warriors were adorned with precious decoration especially for ceremonial use. 

Weapons used by the Royal houses of different dynasties were usually embellished with decorative designs bearing testimony to the fact of historical personalities. The edged weapons like swords, daggers, spears etc were extensively decorate3 with hunting scenes; and several other patterns. Manyof the arms also bore the name of their owners. 

Arms, most importantly ornamented daggers were the most common gifts presented to distinguished individuals in recognition of their services. A custom which was prevalent right from the ancient times is still practiced in many parts of India. The arms and armours which made up as gifts were opulently decorated. The decoration constituted things from everyday life and were subjected to a symmetrical arrangement, with pommel itself shaped like the head of horse, figures of deities and parrot among others. 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Director General, National Museum, Dr. B.R. Mani inaugurating the fifth exhibition entitled “The Ornamental Arms and Armour” from the reserve collection of National Museum, in New Delhi on October 18, 2017.





The Director General, National Museum, Dr. B.R. Mani visiting after inaugurating the fifth exhibition entitled “The Ornamental Arms and Armour” from the reserve collection of National Museum, in New Delhi on October 18, 2017.





The Director General, National Museum, Dr. B.R. Mani visiting after inaugurating the fifth exhibition entitled “The Ornamental Arms and Armour” from the reserve collection of National Museum, in New Delhi on October 18, 2017.





The Director General, National Museum, Dr. B.R. Mani addressing at the inauguration the fifth exhibition entitled “The Ornamental Arms and Armour” from the reserve collection of National Museum, in New Delhi on October 18, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/638393/army-chief-reviews-security-situation.html





Army chief General Bipin Rawat addressed all officers in Badami Bagh Cantt. and complimented them for providing excellent military leadership in the most challenging circumstances. PTI Photo

Army chief General Bipin Rawat today reviewed the security situation in Kashmir valley.

General Rawat was received by Lt Gen D Anbu, Northern Army Commander, and Lt Gen J S Sandhu, Chinar Corps Commander, a defence spokesman said.

"The Army chief addressed all officers in Badami Bagh Cantt. and complimented them for providing excellent military leadership in the most challenging circumstances," he said.

The Army chief also commended all ranks for their relentless pursuit towards achieving the objective of bringing in peace and normalcy to the valley, the spokesman said.

"The Army chief was briefed by the Chinar Corps Commander on the latest operations and updated on the overall security scenario along the Line of Control as well as in the hinterland," he added.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...om-tomorrow/story-2l4CYWZO4Kbmb845JldngN.html

Telecom minister Manoj Sinha said on Wednesday that armed as well as paramilitary forces will be able to make calls to their families using satellite phone for Re 1 per minute from Thursday.

The current call rate for most of such connections was Rs 5 per minute, although some subsidised ones paid Re 1.

“On the eve of Diwali, we are announcing that Armed forces and paramilitary forces stationed in remote areas and tough terrains on borders will be able to make satellite phone calls at the rate of Re 1 per minute, instead of Rs 5 applicable on it. This will enable them to talk their family for longer duration,” Sinha said.

The minister also announced that no rental will be charged from security forces from Thursday.

“At present, Rs 500 monthly rent is charged for satellite phone connections from security forces. From tomorrow onwards, they will not need to pay any rental,” Sinha said.

Satellite phone service was earlier being provided by Tata Communications but now it will be provided by the state- run telecom firm BSNL.

The call charge was Re 1 in 2009-10 to begin with, to be revised every 5 years.

“We have decided that charges will be Re 1 only per call and not increased to Rs 5,” Sinha said.

Telecom secretary Aruna Sundararajan said the cost will have an impact of Rs 3-4 crore per annum which will be borne by the government.

At present there are 2,500 satellite phone connections operational in the country.

“We have capacity of 5,000 connections. We are informing the defence and the home ministries that more connections can be given. The total capacity can be further increased, if required, in six months,” Sinha said.


----------



## Papa Dragon

*CRPF will buy 30K new rifles*

*



*
*



*

The Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF), playing a key role in counter-terror operations in Kashmir over the last one year, wants to add nearly 30,000 new assault rifles to its armoury — a four-time increase in the demand only in the last six months. The last tender for 7,150 rifles was issued in April 2017.

A month after Home Minister Rajnath Singh said that indigenous procurements for para-military forces should be expedited, CRPF issued a global tender for 29,823 "folded butt" assault rifles (7.62 x 39 mm) on October 6.

International manufacturers can also bid, provided they have service facilities in India. CRPF is looking at manufactures from the USA, Israel France, Denmark, United Kingdom, Russia, Italy and Austria. They are among the 21 Embassies where tender requirements have been sent.

Sources said the increased demand is in the wake of CRPF's proactive role in the restive Valley that has seen one of its worst phases of violence in recent times. CRPF is also the main force in Maoist conflict zones.

Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Wani's killing on July 8 last year sparked daily clashes between security forces and stone-pelting protesters, plunging the Valley in an unprecedented four-month spiral of violence that claimed 90-odd lives and left thousands of people wounded.

Curfews, hartals, stone pelting and encounters have crippled life since then.

Joint operations by the Army, CRPF and Jammu & Kashmir police have been successful and resulted in the killings of terrorists, including several top commanders. Over 175 terrorists have been gunned down this year in Kashmir, going past last year's tally of 150.

Last month, CRPF was handed armoured buses, bulletproof jackets, assault rifles, all-terrain vehicles, carbines and unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) developed in India by defence public sector undertakings (DPSUs) to push indigenisation.

"There has been a delay in supply of equipment and weapons to them (CRPF). There is a need to think about it, as they suffer due to the delay," Rajnath had said.

CRPF has been moving to replace the INSAS rifle (Indian Small Arms Systems) inducted in 1988. It seems the force is keen on a foreign assault rifle since the 7.62 x 39 mm or the Indian version of an AK 47 assault rifle has been developed by Indian ordnance factories. These were handed over to the Chhattisgarh police in March this year and were expected to replace the Russian Kalashnikov. However, sources said para-military forces have shown a preference to other rifles.

The Army has also been facing a problem of assault rifles. A review of a 'desi' or indigenously designed assault rifle done by the Army recently found the weapon "unsatisfactory" and "unreliable".

The assault rifle being developed by the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) was expected to meet the Army's requirement of nearly 2 lakh assault rifles. With the Army expressing reservations, the plan has been junked.

In September 2016, when the Ministry of Defence came out with a Request For Information (RFI) to identify probable vendors, it was stated that out of the total requirement of 1.85 lakh rifles, 65,000 were needed urgently.

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report-dna-exclusive-unrest-in-jk-crpf-will-buy-30k-new-rifles-2553917


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
19-October, 2017 14:33 IST
*PM celebrates Diwali with jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in Gurez Valley*


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today celebrated Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir. He was there for nearly two hours. This is the fourth successive Diwali that the Prime Minister has celebrated with jawans on the border.

The Prime Minister offered sweets and exchanged greetings with the jawans.

Addressing the jawans, the Prime Minister, said that like everyone else, he too wishes to spend Diwali with his family. Therefore, he said, he had come among the jawans of the Armed Forces, whom he considers to be "his family."

The Prime Minister said he gets new energy when he spends time among the jawans and soldiers of the Armed Forces. He appreciated their penance and sacrifice, amid harsh conditions.

The Prime Minister said that he had been told that the jawans present at the gathering regularly practice Yoga. He said that this would definitely enhance their abilities, and give them a sense of calm.

He said that jawans who leave the Armed Forces after completing their duty tenure, can become excellent yoga trainers subsequently.

The Prime Minister spoke of the new resolve that each Indian citizen must make for 2022, the 75th anniversary of independence. He also encouraged the jawans to innovate, so that their routine tasks and duties become easier and safer. He mentioned how best innovations are now being recognised and awarded at the Army Day, Navy Day, and Air Force Day. 

The Prime Minister said that the Union Government is committed to the welfare and the betterment of the Armed Forces, in every way possible. In this regard, he mentioned the implementation of One Rank, One Pension, which had been pending for decades.

The Chief of Army Staff, Gen. Bipin Rawat, and other senior Army Officers were present on the occasion.

In the visitors' book, the Prime Minister wrote:

“Protecting the Motherland, far from your loved ones, displaying the highest traditions of sacrifice, all soldiers at the nation's borders, are symbols of bravery and dedication. 

I have an opportunity to spend the festival of Diwali with you. The presence of brave soldiers at the border, on this festive occasion, lights the lamp of hope, and generates new energy among crores of Indians.

To accomplish the dream of "New India," this is a golden opportunity for all of us to work together. The Army too is a part of it.

Greetings to all of you on Diwali.”


****

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir, on October 19, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir, on October 19, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir, on October 19, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir, on October 19, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir, on October 19, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir, on October 19, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir, on October 19, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir, on October 19, 2017.






The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir, on October 19, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat is also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir, on October 19, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of Indian Army and BSF, in the Gurez Valley, near the Line of Control, in Jammu and Kashmir, on October 19, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Bofors gun in Drass sector.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...s-from-cats/story-ssamT8PFlG2vAlQ3ehzfPN.html

Twenty seven officers of the 28th batch of combat aviation corpse graduated from the Combat Army Aviation Training School (CATS) here on Saturday.

The aviators were given the coveted ‘aviation wings’ on the successful completion of their 18-week training programme. They are now certified to be army aviation pilots.

During the course, they were put through rigorous training and were tested progressively in flying and aviation subjects, a CATS release said.

Those officers, who were outstanding in various disciplines, were awarded medals. Captain Gagandeep Singh, who stood first in overall order of merit, was awarded The ‘Silver Cheetah’ trophy, the release added.

The passing out parade ceremony was attended by senior army officials, members of the family of the passing out aviators. The student officers were presented the aviation wings by Commandant of CATS, Brig Vinod Kumar Bahree, who presided over the function.

The ceremony was marked by an integrated training exercise by the mainstay aircraft of army aviation. The spectacular exercise displayed by the aviators was the high point of the event.

CATS, located at Gandhinagar airfield, 3 kilometres from Nashik is a premier training institution of the army aviation corpse, is the only institute that provides combat orient training to helicopter pilots, the release said.

Established on September 1, 2003, this institute conducts approximately 10 courses every year.


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61172068.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

NEW DELHI: The Army is finalising a plan to modernise around 2,000 military stations and develop them in line with the government's smart city initiative.

Army officials said 58 military stations have already been identified as part of the pilot project to implement the ambitious initiative.

They said all cantonments will be part of the project.

"We are looking at developing the military stations as smart cities where all modern amenities will be made available. Developing state-of-the-art IT network will be a key feature," said a senior Army official.


Top Army brass had deliberated extensively on the implementation of the project during the recent commanders' conference.

"We are planning to develop all military stations across the country in a time-bound manner," said the official.


The initiative is part of the Army's overall modernisation drive that envisages significantly ramping up infrastructure at all its military installations across the country.

Another official said the Army is also moving forward with the implementation of the reform measures recommended by the Lt Gen (retd) D B Shekatkar committee which includes redeployment of nearly 57,000 officers and other ranks to enhance the combat capability of the force.

The panel had suggested optimisation of signals establishments, closure of military farms and army postal establishments in peace locations as well as restructuring of repair echelons in the Army. The officials said steps were being taken to implement the recommendations.

The officials said the 65 reform measures recommended by the Shekatkar committee will be implemented by December 31, 2019.

*Tribune News Service
Jammu, October 21 *

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Bipin Rawat today presented Standard to 47 Armoured Regiment of the Western Command on behalf of the President, the supreme commander of armed forces, at Sunjwan military station here. General Rawat presented the Standard at a function which was attended by Northern Command chief Lt Gen D Anbu, Western Command chief Lt Gen Surinder Singh, all officers of the regiment and families of officers and other ranks. 

The Army Chief praised the regiment for its commitment towards the country and hoped that the regiment would work selflessly in future also. He congratulated all ranks of the regiment.

The 47 Armoured Regiment was raised at Babina on November 15, 1982, by then Colonel Tejvir Singh Sirohi, who was later promoted to the Brigadier-rank. Brigadier Sirohi is the founding father of the regiment and was at the helm of affairs till July 30, 1984. 

It is the first armoured regiment to be equipped with T-72 tanks on raising, which is a unique distinction. The significance of the Standard is that Guidons and Colours are presented to the Army units on approval of the President in recognition of their meritorious service rendered on the battlefield.

*************

Army Chief General Bipin Rawat during the Standard-presentation function in Jammu on Saturday. Tribune photo: Inderjeet Singh










Army Chief General Bipin Rawat during the Standard-presentation function in Jammu on Saturday. Tribune photo: Inderjeet Singh


----------



## ejaz007

*Smugglers Kill Top Indian Border Security Force Official at Bangladesh Border*
© AP Photo/ Anupam Nath
ASIA & PACIFIC
16:42 21.10.2017Get short URL
 0 40812
Sputnik had reported earlier this month that cattle smugglers had regained strong footing in pockets of West Bengal and northeastern states bordering Bangladesh as the Border Security Force was asked by the state to divert all resources towards checking the influx of Rohingya refugees.

New Delhi (Sputnik) — An officer of India’s Border Security Force (BSF) has lost his life, fighting smugglers in the northeastern state of Tripura that lies at the border with Bangladesh. BSF’s second-in-command, Deepak K Mandal was attacked by a racketeer when he tried to stop him from smuggling cattle to the other side of the border. The smuggler reportedly hit Mandal from behind with the car he was driving. Mandal, who sustained heavy injuries in the attack, was airlifted and taken to a hospital in Kolkata where he breathed his last.

"He was injured on 16th October, when he tried to stop a brazen smuggling attempt on Tripura border," a BSF official told Sputnik.

Earlier in September this year, a head constable of Border Security Force was killed by cattle smugglers in the Angrail area of North 24 Parganas district in West Bengal.

*READ MORE: India-China Rivalry Spills Over in Sri Lankan Airport*

According to the Indian government data, eight BSF personnel were killed and approximately 500 BSF injured in scuffles with smugglers along the border with Bangladesh in the last four years.







© REUTERS/ ANUWAR HAZARIKA
Indian PM Celebrates Diwali Festival With Soldiers, Calls Them 'Family'
Sputnik had reported earlier this month that cattle smugglers have regained a strong footing in pockets of West Bengal and northeastern states bordering Bangladesh as the BSF have focused their attention on checking the influx of Rohingya refugees. Following the reports of increased smuggling, India’s Home Ministry, last week, directed the BSF to once again focus on the problem. Since then, security forces have seized hundreds of truckloads of cattle that were proceeding towards Bangladesh from the Indian states of Tripura, Meghalaya and West Bengal.

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201710211058430755-smuggler-india-kill-border-security/


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba at the Commanders’ Conference 2017, in New Delhi on October 25, 2017.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba at the Commanders’ Conference 2017, in New Delhi on October 25, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61215020.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
The Indian Army’s decision to reduce the minimum height requirement for recruits from Himalayan states has resulted in a substantial increase in the number of aspirants, with figures shooting up by 30% in Uttarakhand alone. 

The Army had, in August, reduced the criteria from 166 cm to 163 cm for recruits from the western Himalayan regions of J&K, Himachal Pradesh, Punjab as well as Garhwal and Kumaon in Uttarakhand. The impact has been ‘immediate and drastic’, say organizers of pre-recruitment training camps in Uttarakhand. 

An Army recruitment official (ARO) told TOI that the number of applicants had indeed risen. “Approximately 18,000 youths had appeared in the recruitment drive in Chamoli district in April while 22,000 aspirants lined up in Dehradun in October. Several young men, who had been rejected in previous drives after failing the height criteria, participated in the latest recruitment exercise.” This was the first recruitment drive conducted by the Army in Uttarakhand after the new height rule. 

Col Ajay Kothiyal, principal, Nehru Institute of Mountaineering, who also founded the Youth Foundation Uttarakhand which organizes pre-recruitment training camps, told TOI, “In the next camp in November, we are expecting 70% more applications to pour in. Many people in remote areas are still unaware of the reduction in height criteria.” 

Suraj Negi, member, Youth Foundation Uttarakhand, said, “The next drive will be in March or April 2018 and cover Uttarkashi, Rudraprayag, Chamoli and Tehri, so more people are expected to apply.”


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat releasing the Operational Guidelines for Tobacco Control Initiative in the Indian Army, in New Delhi on October 25, 2017.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat addressing the gathering at the release of the Operational Guidelines for Tobacco Control Initiative in the Indian Army, in New Delhi on October 25, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

A group of students from Rashtriya Military School, Dholpur, Rajasthan, calling on the Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh, in New Delhi on October 27, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2017 17:20 IST
*Infantry Day Tribute to its Heroes in a Novel Way *


As part of the *Infantry Day Celebration 2017*, for the first time this year a mega event showcasing the martial traditions and extraordinary marching skills with arms by the Infantry soldiers is being organized on *28 Oct 17* *from 5:00pm* onwards at the lawns of the iconic ‘*India Gate*’. Infantry Day has historic relevance, as on 27 Oct 1947 Indian troops first landed at Srinagar to thwart Pakistan’s attempt to severe Kashmir. This event “*Veerta Ka Prateek*” is a tribute to the Infantry soldiers. During the three hour extravaganza, teams from various Regiments belonging to different regions across India will display spectacular precision *‘Continuity Drill’ and various martial arts from all parts of the country*. As a tribute to our Unsung Heroes, renowned singers and famous choreographer will also perform on the occasion. *Entry is open and all are welcome to witness the event. *



Col Aman Anand
PRO (Army)

***************



Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2017 17:41 IST
*71ST Infantry Day Celebrations *

71st ‘Infantry Day’ was celebrated on 27 October 2017. On the occasion, General Bipin Rawat,Lieutenant General YK Joshi, DG Infantry and Colonels of the Infantry Regiments laid the wreaths and paid homage to the braves in a solemn ceremony organised at ‘Amar Jawan Jyoti’. Subedar (Honorary Captain) Khajur Singh, VrC (Retired*)* represented the veterans in the Wreath Laying Ceremony.

Since the advent of warfare, the Infantry soldier has remained the pillar for decisive victory and imposition of National will. The Infantry has been at the forefront of all operations that the Indian Army has undertaken. Battle hardened and combat rich experienced, the Infantry has a glorious history and an enviable combat record, having been awarded 17 Param Vir Chakras and 48 Ashok Chakras.

Infantry celebrates 27 October each year as the Infantry Day to commemorate the first Infantry action post independence. In response to the threat posed to the sovereignity and territorial integrity of our Nation, on this day in 1947, the leading elements of the Indian Army from 1st Battalion of the SIKH Regiment, air landed at Srinagar. This bold action by the Indian Army and resolve displayed by the Infantrymen reversed the tide of events and thwarted the nefarious designs of Pakistani Raiders aided by the Pakistan Army.

As part of the Infantry Day celebrations, Field Marshal KM Carriappa Memorial Lecture was also organized at Manekshaw Centre, Delhi Cantonment on ‘Defence Diplomacy and Management of Geo - Strategic Environment in India’s Neighbourhood’. 


Col Aman Anand
PRO (Army)

**************
The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat paying homage to the Martyrs, on the occasion of 71st Infantry Day, at the Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on October 27, 2017.






*************

Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2017 17:23 IST



Lamp Lighting Ceremony of 4thbatch of BSc(H) Nursing students, College of Nursing was held today at Army Hospital (Research &Referral). The ceremony witnessed 30 budding nursing cadets adorn the uniform to begin their noble profession of nursing.

Speaking at the ceremony, Commandant, Army Hospital (R&R)Lt Gen AK Das stressed the fact that the students should not only enhance their knowledge, skills and competence but also learn the techniques of soft skills. He gave away prizes to the University level meritorious students, namely N/CdtArunima GP and N/CdtDixeena OA of III Year B.Sc (H) for securing first and second rank respectively.

In an impressive ceremony, as per tradition, the lit lamp was relayed from ADGMNS Maj Gen Elizabeth John, Maj Gen AnnakuttyBabu, PM to Col AmitaDevrani who in turn passed it to the teachers. The teachers then transferred the light to the students denoting the transfer of knowledge and wisdom from one generation to the next.

*************


The newly inducted nursing cadets at the lamp lighting ceremony of the 4th Batch of BSc (H) Nursing Students, College of Nursing, in New Delhi on October 27, 2017.






Prime Minister's Office
27-October, 2017 17:11 IST
*PM addresses Officer Trainees of the 92nd Foundation Course at LBSNAA, Mussoorie, on the 2nd day of his visit*


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today addressed over 360 Officer Trainees of the 92nd Foundation Course at LBSNAA, Mussoorie, on the 2nd day of his visit. The Officer Trainees belong to 17 Civil Services, and 3 Services from the Royal Bhutan Civil Service.

The address was preceded by presentations made by the Officer Trainees on essays written by them on the subject "Why I joined the Civil Services"; and on themes such as housing, education, integrated transport systems, malnutrition, solid waste management, skill development, digital transactions, Ek Bharat - Shreshtha Bharat, and New India - 2022.

Officer Trainees also presented the best of their ideation on the Swachh Bharat Mission.

Addressing the Officer Trainees (OTs), the Prime Minister began by complimenting them on the presentations. He said that he has given instructions that these presentations be studied in depth by senior officers of the Government of India. He said their observations and feedback should be shared with the OTs before the end of the Foundation Course.

Giving tips to the OTs on how to prepare for their life immediately after the end of the training, the Prime Minister said that they must always be alert and attentive to the people around them. He said that the learning from books would surely prevent them from straying down the wrong path; but it is the connect and rapport they can establish with their teams and the people, that will help them to become successful.

The Prime Minister stressed on the importance of jan-bhagidaari, or public participation, for policy initiatives to be successfully implemented.

The Prime Minister said that before independence, the Civil Services were tasked with the objective of preserving the British Raj. Now, he said, the objective of the Civil Services is the prosperity and well-being of the people. He said if civil servants imbibe these objectives, the gap between Government machinery and the people can be bridged.

The Prime Minister said that the problem of silos, and lack of team spirit among civil servants, can be effectively tackled during the initial training at Mussoorie. Referring to the trek performed by OTs during the Foundation Course, the Prime Minister asked them to imbibe the learnings of the trek, such as team spirit and leadership, and apply them throughout their careers.

The Prime Minister said that social movements can drive change in a democracy, and the civil services should be catalysts for the same. Referring to the devotional song "Vaishnav Jan", performed by OTs during the cultural programme yesterday, the Prime Minister said that the OTs should contemplate on the lyrics of this song, after replacing the words "Vaishnav Jan" with "Civil Servant."

The Prime Minister said that anonymity is the biggest strength of the civil servant. He compared the civil services to the fourth lion of the Ashoka Emblem, which remains invisible, yet makes its presence felt at all times.

The Prime Minister said travel is a great Indian tradition, and travelling and interacting with people is a great learning experience. He urged OTs to tour the field areas, during their postings.

Exhorting the OTs, the Prime Minister said that the "sense of career," which had successfully brought them to LBSNAA, should now be replaced by a "sense of mission" - to serve the people of India. He said that in future, when they serve in the field, this should be their "purpose of life."

Earlier this morning, the Prime Minister participated in the Yoga session of the Officer Trainees, held in the lawns of the Academy, in the backdrop of the Himalayas.

The Prime Minister unveiled plaques to mark the laying of Foundation Stone of the New Hostel Building, and a 200 metre multifunctional synthetic athletic track.

The Prime Minister visited the Balwadi at the Academy and interacted with the children. He also visited the gymnasium and other facilities at the Academy.

***

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi participated in the Yoga session of the Officer Trainees, at the lawns of the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi participated in the Yoga session of the Officer Trainees, at the lawns of the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi participated in the Yoga session of the Officer Trainees, at the lawns of the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi participated in the Yoga session of the Officer Trainees, at the lawns of the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi interacting with the children at Balwadi, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi interacting with the children at Balwadi, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi interacting with the children at Balwadi, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the children at Balwadi, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing the Officer Trainees of the 92nd Foundation Course, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing the Officer Trainees of the 92nd Foundation Course, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing the Officer Trainees of the 92nd Foundation Course, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing the Officer Trainees of the 92nd Foundation Course, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing the Officer Trainees of the 92nd Foundation Course, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.




Officer Trainee Hamna Mariyam presenting her essay on “Why I joined the Civil Services” before the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi unveiled the plaque to mark the laying of Foundation Stone of the New Hostel Building, and synthetic athletic track, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi unveiled the plaque to mark the laying of Foundation Stone of the New Hostel Building, and synthetic athletic track, at the Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration (LBSNAA), in Mussoorie, Uttarakhand on October 27, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

The process to acquire 7 lakh rifles, 44,000 LMGs and nearly 44,600 carbines has been finalised. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/army-finalises-plan-to-modernise-weapons/article19944773.ece

* ₹40,000-crore shopping list ready *

The Army has finalised one of its biggest procurement plans for infantry modernisation under which a large number of light machine guns (LMGs), battle carbines and assault rifles are being purchased at a cost of nearly ₹40,000 crore to replace its ageing and obsolete weapons.

The broad process to acquire around 7 lakh rifles, 44,000 LMGs and nearly 44,600 carbines has been finalised and the Defence Ministry is on the same page with the Army in moving ahead with the procurement, official sources said. 

*Security threats *

The world’s second largest standing Army has been pressing for fast-tracking the procurement of various weapons systems considering the evolving security threats.

“We will definitely look for participating in the ₹40,000 crore modernisation programme. We have capabilities in the air force, navy and land systems. We have to look for their procurement needs and bid accordingly,” a spokesperson for Reliance Defence, told _The Hindu._

The sources said a fresh RFI (request for information) to procure the LMGs will be issued in the next few days, months after the defence ministry scrapped the tender for the 7.62 calibre guns as there was only one vendor left after a series of field trials. The plan is to initially procure around 10,000 LMGs.

The Army has also finalised the specifications for a new 7.62 mm assault rifle. and the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), the defence ministry’s highest decision making body on procurement, is expected to give the go-ahead for the much needed procurement soon.

“The General Service Quality Requirements (GSQR) for the new assault rifle has been finalised. The procurement plan will soon be placed before the DAC for approval,” said a senior official, who is part of the acquisition process.

In June, the Army had rejected an assault rifle built by the state-run Rifle Factory, Ishapore, after the guns miserably failed the firing tests.

The procurement of assault rifles has witnessed significant delays due to a variety of reasons including the Army’s failure to finalise the specifications for it. The Army needs around 7 lakh 7.62x51 mm assault guns to replace its INSAS rifles.

The Army had issued RFI for the rifles in September last year and around 20 firms responded to it. An RFI is a process whose purpose is to collect information about capabilities of various vendors.

In June, the Army had kick-started the initial process to procure around 44,600 carbines, nearly eight months after a tender for it was retracted, also due to single-vendor situation. Around half a dozen firms including a few global arms manufacturers have responded to the RFI.

Army sources said various specifications for the LMGs and battle carbines were tweaked to ensure that the problem of single vendor does not recur.

The combined cost of the LMGs, assault rifles and carbines will be in excess of Rs 40,000 crore, said an official.

On DRDO missing a number of deadlines in finalising the LMGs, an official said the defence secretary has called a meeting this week of all stakeholders to discuss the project.

“The infantry modernisation plan is a major initiative of the Army and it will significantly bolster the overall capability of the foot soldiers,” said a senior army official.

The issue was extensively discussed at the recently concluded Army Commanders conference, which felt modernisation of the Army must be in tune with the evolving security threat facing the country.

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman conveyed to the Army during the conference that modernisation of the force was a priority for the government and all its “deficiencies” will be addressed to strengthen its combat capability.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Ground Forces Command, Israel Defence Force, Major General Yaakov (Kobi) Barak paying tributes to martyrs at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on October 30, 2017.





The Chief of the Ground Forces Command, Israel Defence Force, Major General Yaakov (Kobi) Barak inspecting the Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on October 30, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-October, 2017 18:38 IST
*Army Chief Felicitates Army Player *

In the recently concluded Asia Cup (Hockey) at Dhaka, Bangladesh, which the Indian Team has won after a gap of 10 Years, there were two outstanding players from the Indian Army namely Havildar Akash Chikte (Indian Goal Keeper No 1) and Recruit Suraj Karkera (Indian Goal Keeper No 2). Owing to the extra-ordinary performance, Havildar Akash Chikte was adjudged as the best Goal Keeper of the tournament. Both players were felicitated by General Bipin Rawat, COAS on 31 Oct 17. Havildar Akash Chikte was also promoted to the rank of Naib Subedar by the COAS as per the existing provision. 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat felicitated Havildar Akash Chikte & Recruit Suraj Karkera of Indian Hockey Team, which won Asia Cup 2017 recently, in New Delhi on October 31, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-November, 2017 18:28 IST
*Army Aviation Corps Celebrates Thirty Second Raising Day *

Army Aviation Corps celebrated its Thirty Second Raising Day on 01 Nov 2017. To mark the occasion, a Wreath Laying ceremony was held at the Amar Jawan Jyoti at India Gate, New Delhi. Wreaths were laid by Lt Gen Kanwal Kumar, the Colonel Commandant and Director General of Army Aviation and other serving officers, soldiers and veterans. 

Army Aviation Corps is the aerial maneuver arm of the Indian Army. Providing critical third dimensional capabilities to the Army, the Army Aviation Corps has played a stellar role by providing vital aviation support to our soldiers safeguarding the borders and providing relief to the common man during times of national calamity.









Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-November, 2017 17:42 IST
*Indo – Kazakhstan Joint Exercise “PRABAL DOSTYK 2017” Begins *

A fourteen day joint training exercise “PRABAL DOSTYK – 2017” between the Indian Army and the Kazakhstan Army commenced today with the Opening Ceremony at Bakloh, Himachal Pradesh. The joint exercise is aimed at enhancing the military ties between the two countries as also at achieving interoperability between the two armies. The training contingents comprise of platoon strength from the 11th Gorkha Rifles of the Indian Army and a similar strength of the Kazakhstan Army. 

Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)

***********

Ministry of Defence
02-November, 2017 17:37 IST
*PAN Indian Army Release of Integrated Quarter Master Package (IQMP) Software Application *

Integrated Quarter Master Package (IQMP) software application was formally released to the Indian Army by the Vice Chief of Army Staff Lt Gen Sarath Chand in an event organised at South Block on 02 Nov 2017. IQMP is web based software developed by Army Software Development Centre in association with M/s TCS Ltd. The application automates various logistics related functions of an Army Unit. The application will replace numerous legacy applications such as ‘Vastra’ and ‘Quarter Master Package’.



The package comprises thirteen modules to automate all the logistics functions at unit level. The application can be dynamically configured to meet the specific requirements of various types of Army units and is capable of sharing information and data with other software applications in the domain of logistics management.



The software has been developed with the aim of bringing speed, accuracy and transparency in handing logistics aspects in the unit. It will help in effective logistics management and decision making, thereby assisting Army units to be battle ready all the time. It will also play an important role in achieving automation of Indian Army and prove to be a significant milestone towards ‘Digital Army’ in consonance with the ‘Digital India initiative’ of the government.








Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...army-cancels-earlier-note/article19968324.ece






In a significant move that will benefit over 64,000 personnel, the Army has said junior commissioned officers (JCOs) are gazetted officers, cancelling its earlier note that described them as “non-gazetted” officers.

The decision by the Army two days back comes amid growing resentment from a large section of its personnel over issues relating to pay-parity and ranking.

In an official note, the Army headquarters has cancelled a communication issued in response to an RTI application in 2011 which had stated that the JCOs are non-gazetted officers, according to documents accessed by PTI.

Highly placed official sources said the Army committed a “major mistake” in 2011 on the status of the JCOs and now the Army headquarters has removed the ambiguity and made it clear that JCOs are gazetted officers.

The clarification will benefit over 64,000 JCOs who are ranked in three categories — Naib Subedar, Subedar and Subedar Major.

The 2011 note had triggered widespread outrage among the JCOs.

Asked how the Army headquarters made the “mistake” in 2011, classifying the JCOs as non-gazetted officers, a senior Army official said there are separate definitions of officers and the JCOs in the manual of military law and it could have been a case of misinterpretation of the rule book.

The issuance of the letter is also seen as a message by the Army to the government to address grievances of a section of the Army personnel over what they call “disparity” in the current pay band.

The issue of status equivalence between military officers and their civilian counterparts was discussed at the recently concluded Army Commanders’ conference.

Asked whether the Army headquarters will send a fresh communication to the RTI applicant who had filed the query about status of the JCOs in 2011, the Army refused to comment.

Defence Ministry sources last week had said that it was seriously examining the long-standing issue relating to status equivalence between military officers and their civilian counterparts.

There has been growing resentment among the military officers who have been insisting that the current status equivalence was flawed and that government must address their concerns.

As per the current pay structure, the subedar majors and subedars are part of the pay band for gazetted officers but there has been discrepancies there as well, said an official.

The Naib subedars whose number of around 55,000 get salary under non-gazetted category, he said.

The matter is among the main issues being examined as part of the pay and allowances anomaly.

Last year, then Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar had set up a high-level committee to look into the issue.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-November, 2017 18:48 IST
*Marathali Battalions Honoured with Colours by Army Chief *

General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff presented the President’s Colours to two Battalions of the MARATHA Light Infantry - 23 MARATHA Light Infantry and 24 MARATHA Light Infantry at the MARATHA Light Infantry Regimental Centre, Belgaum on 03 Nov 17. The Ceremonial Parade was commanded by Brigadier Govind Kalwad, Commandant, MARATHA Light Infantry Regimental Centre. The President’s Colours were received by Maj Shourabh Modak and Maj Karan Joseph of the two Units, respectively. 

Award of President’s Colours to a Battalion is an honour, bestowed upon in recognition of exceptional service rendered by it to the Nation both during war and peace and adorns a place of pride in the Battalion. MARATHA Light Infantry has a glorious history and has been conferred with eight Battle Honours, five Theatre Honours, five Maha Vir Chakras, five Ashok Chakras, 44 Vir Chakras and 15 Kirti Chakras along with various other decorations. 

The ceremonial parade was attended by a spectrum of high ranking military and civil dignitaries to include Mr Prabhakar Kore, MP (Rajya Sabha), Mr Suresh Angadi, MP (Belgavi Constituency). General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff complimented the Regiment for its outstanding performance in all spheres of operational and peacetime commitments. He exhorted all ranks to continue striving for excellence and keep the nation’s flag flying high in times to come. After presentation of colours, the Chief interacted with soldiers and their families. During his interaction with troops Chief of Army Staff awarded Commendation Cards in recognition of distinguished services rendered by select officers and other ranks of the Regimental Centre. The General was also taken around the Regimental Archives and Historical Section of Maratha Centre showcasing the history of the Regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat reviewing the colour presentation parade, at Belgaum, Karnataka on November 03, 2017.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat presenting the president's colour, at Belgaum, Karnataka on November 03, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Shopian has become a headache for security forces of late, though new army camps were built in the area to counter growing militant activities after the killing of Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Wani in July last year.(PTI File Photo)*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...at-ratna-says-army-chief-bipin-rawat-4922088/

Army Chief General Bipin Rawat Saturday said Field Marshal KM Cariappa deserves to be awarded Bharat Ratna. “Its time to recommend Field Marshal KM Cariappa for the Bharat Ratna,” he was quoted by ANI as saying.

“If others can get Bharat Ratna, I see no reason why he Field Marshal KM Cariappa shouldn’t be a deserving personality for same-Army Chief,” he added.

Field Marshal KM Cariappa was the first Indian Commander-in-Chief of the Indian Army. He was appointed as commander-in-chief of the Indian Army in 1949. Born on January 28,1899, Cariappa is one of the only two Indian Army officers to hold the five-star rank of field marshal. In 1983, he was given the title of the Field Marshal (five stars), the highest honour in the Indian Army.


----------



## RISING SUN

*India, Bangladesh to kick off combat exercise in Mizoram next week*
The Indian and Bangladeshi armies are all set to hold an intensive combat exercise at the Counter-Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School at Vairengte in Mizoram from next week as part of the overall policy to bolster bilateral military ties. 

The aim behind "Exercise Sampriti", which will be conducted from November 6 to 18, is to enhance interoperability between the two armies while conducting counter-insurgency and counter-terrorism operations in a semi-mountainous jungle terrain. 

"Sampriti will include a field training exercise at Vairengte, which will include heli-borne operations and neutralization of IEDs, and a command post exercise called Milap at the Umroi cantonment in Meghalaya," said an officer. 

Interestingly, the two armies will also hold a joint training capsule on anti-terror operations from November 13 to December 10 at the Danapur Cantonment in Bihar. "The capsule's main aim will to be train junior commanders of the Bangladesh Army in effectively handling such operations," he added. 

The Indian armed forces, seeking closer cooperation on the counter-terrorism front, are working towards "building capacity'' of the Bangladesh military, which ranges from training and exercises to military supplies and defence technologies. Bangladesh, of course, is another country in India's neighbourhood where China has made some strategic inroads over the last several years.
India, for instance, provides 90 vacancies for different courses in its military establishments and academies for the Bangladeshi armed forces every year. There is also a tailor-made training programme for 100 Bangladeshi soldiers at the Mechanized Infantry Regimental Centre at Ahmednagar in Maharashtra. 

Moreover, the Indian Army, Navy and IAF hold regular staff-level talks with their Bangladeshi counterparts. India, for instance, has been holding direct Army-to-Army staff talks with Bangladesh since 2009 to chalk out the cooperation between the two forces in the years ahead. 
The importance of the talks can be gauged from the fact that India has similar staff talks with just a handful of countries, which include US, UK, Israel, France, Japan, Australia, Malaysia, Indonesia and Singapore. 

Similarly, the bilateral naval cooperation has been traditionally strong, encompassing a wide span to include operational interactions through training, port calls, passage exercises along with "capability building and capacity augmentation initiatives". The Bangladeshi Navy is also the present chair of the Indian Ocean Symposium (IONS), which is a multilateral maritime cooperation platform launched by the Indian Navy.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...in-mizoram-next-week/articleshow/61493105.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-November, 2017 18:18 IST
*Army Chief Honours Field Marshal KM Cariappa and General KS Thimayya *

The Chief of the Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, paid homage and unveiled statues of Field Marshal KM Cariappa and General KS Thimayya at Cauvery College, Gonikoppal, Kodagu District on 04 November 2017 in the presence of a large number of civil and military dignitaries. The initiative to erect the statues was taken by the Field Marshal KM Carriappa General KS Thimayya Forum with the dual aim of inspiring the youth of the region to follow the footsteps of their illustrious forefathers and keep the military heritage of the Kodava region alive.


Speaking on the occasion, General Bipin Rawat recalled the contributions of the two stalwarts and exhorted the youth of the region to follow the footsteps of their illustrious forefathers and choose Defence Forces as a career. Field Marshal KM Cariappa was the first Indian Commander-in-Chief of the Indian Army and was conferred the rank of Field Marshal on 28 April 1986. General KS Thimayya was awarded the Padma Bhushan in 1954 and took over as Chief of the Indian Army on 07 May 1957.


The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat paid homage and unveiled the statues of Field Marshal K.M. Cariappa and General K.S. Thimayya, at Cauvery College, Gonikoppal, Kodagu District, Karnataka on 04 November 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind and First Lady visiting PBG Regimental Gurudwara, on the occasion of birthday celebration of Guru Nanak Devji, at President’s Estate, in New Delhi on November 04, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-November, 2017 19:05 IST
*Raksha Mantri Visits Forward Army & Airforce Bases in Assam & Arunachal Pradesh *

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman visited the forward Army posts in Arunachal Pradesh and Air Force base in Eastern Assam today. The visit to the forward army and Air Force bases followed her visits to Bomdilla and Itanagar in Arunachal Pradesh yesterday, where she attended the inauguration ceremony of the Buddha Mahotsav 2017 and called on the Governor of Arunachal Pradesh at Raj Bhawan in Itanagar. In today’s visit to the forward army post of Kibithu in Eastern Arunachal Pradesh, which is in continuation with her visits to forward areas along the Line of Actual Control, she was accompanied by Lt Gen Abhay Krishna, UYSM, AVSM, SM, VSM, GOC-in-C, Eastern Command and other senior officers of the Indian Army. 

The minister was briefed on the situation and defence preparedness along the Line of Actual Control. She also interacted with the troops and appreciated their dedication to the service and efforts in such a remote and inhospitable terrain. As part of this visit the Raksha Mantri also visited the important Eastern air base of Chabua, where she was received by Air Marshal Rajesh Kumar VM, Senior Air Staff Officer HQ Eastern Air Command, and Air Commodore George Thomas VM, AOC, Air Force Station Chabua. During the visit she took stock of the operational preparedness and infrastructure development of the base. The strategic base presented a static display of the combat assets available at the station to the Defence minister, which included the Sukhoi 30 MKI fighter aircraft and modern Missiles. She also interacted with Air Force personnel serving in this eastern most region of our nation and had lunch with the air warriors. She complimented the air warriors for their professional approach and commitment in the service of the nation. She appreciated the operational readiness, ongoing infrastructure development and the high morale of the Air Force personnel at the base. 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman at the inauguration ceremony of the Buddha Mohotsava 2017, at Budha Stadium, Bomdila, West Kameng District, Arunachal Pradesh on November 04, 2017. The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing at the Buddha Mohotsava 2017, at Budha Stadium, Bomdila, West Kameng District, Arunachal Pradesh on November 04, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman and the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju at the Buddha Mohotsava 2017, at Budha Stadium, Bomdila, West Kameng District, Arunachal Pradesh on November 04, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman with the Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra & Army Officers, at Forward post of Kibithu, in Arunachal Pradesh on November 05, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the officers & Jawans, at Kibithu, in Arunachal Pradesh on November 05, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

General Bipin Rawat being greeted by Lt. Gen. B.C. Nanda (retd) during the unveiling of the statues of Field Marshal K.M. Cariappa (right) and Gen. K.S. Thimayya at Gonikoppal on Saturday. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...alour-of-people-of-kodagu/article19984779.ece

* ‘Sacrifice of the people will always be remembered by the Indian Army’ *
Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat on Saturday paid tribute to the courage and valour of the people of Kodagu, speaking after unveiling the statues of Field Marshal K.M. Cariappa and General K.S. Thimayya at Gonikoppal.

“The sacrifice of the people of Coorg will always be remembered by the Indian Army. The land had provided great leaders who have been part of the Defence forces of the nation and that in the future also, there would be many distinguished leaders from this land,” said the Army chief.

*Ex-servicemen’s welfare*

Talking about the steps being taken by the Indian Army for the well-being of ex-servicemen, he said providing quality healthcare under the ECHS (Ex-servicemen Contributory Health Scheme) was a priority and suitable amendments had been made to ensure timely access to medicines.

Gen. Rawat also announced ₹10 lakh for a museum at Sunny Side, the residence of Gen. Thimayya in Madikeri. The two bronze statues were unveiled in the presence of Lt. Gen. R.K. Anand, General Officer Commanding, Dakshin Bharat Area; Major General K.S. Nijjar, General Officer Commanding, Karnataka & Kerala Sub Area; and office-bearers of the Field Marshal K.M. Cariappa and General Thimayya Forum.

A release stated the site for the statues was provided by the Cauvery Educational Society and is located close to the ancestral house of Kodandera family belonging to the Generals.

The two statues are placed side by side about 25’ above the road level. The bronze statues, 7’6” in height, have been made in Bidadi by sculptor Vijay at a cost of ₹17 lakh. This is the only location in India where statues of the Army chiefs are co-located, the release added.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-November, 2017 14:34 IST
*Two-Day Controllers Conference – 2017 Begins *

Defence Accounts Department under Ministry of Defence (Finance) is organising a two-day ‘Controllers Conference – 2017’ beginning here today.

Inaugurating the conference, Chief of Army Staff lauded the initiatives of Defence Accounts Department like defence travel system, E-PPO’s, National compilation system and its benefits to the Indian Army. He stressed upon the timelines in procurements so that the Defence services can reap full benefit of budget placed at their disposal. He complimented the department for its efforts of automation which helped in transparency and effective functions, expertise in accounts, audit and finance matters. The need of uniformity in disbursement by various agencies was stressed upon. He also highlighted the importance of fraud detection and prevention as an integral internal control mechanism and thanked the department for all its efforts in strengthening the same.

The theme of the conference is ‘Strengthening Systems and Controls: the Way Forward’. The conference will have five business sessions such as transforming audit through implementation of online audit - CICP, IMMOLS, ILMS by leveraging Big Data, transformation of payment functions, challenges in the implementation of the Integrated Financial Advisor System in defence, strategy for effective human resource management and image building by achieving zero grievance in pension through CPDS and implementation of DTS.

Controller General of Defence Accounts (CGDA) Smt. Veena Prasad set the tone for the conference by urging all the participating officers to deliberate, debate and deliver solutions which have a mutual bearing on the Services and Defence Accounts department.

Financial Advisor (Defence Services) Shri Sunil Kohli highlighted independence, credibility and timeliness as the core values of the department. He emphasised the need for better data analytics for better service delivery and meeting client expectations. He advised the officers of Defence Accounts Department to work with passion and in a mission mode to reduce lead time.

The conference would focus on issues of using analytics for better decision making, challenges in implementation of the Integrated Financial Advisor system, change management in core functions of Defence Accounts Department and better stakeholder management in handling defence pension issues. The conference is expected to facilitate exchange of knowledge and experience and initiate fresh ideas which could contribute towards aiding fiscal management of our Armed forces.

The conference is being attended by senior officials from Ministry of Defence, Defence Account Department and Services Headquarters.















The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat addressing the gathering on the occasion of two-day Controllers Conference - 2017, organised by the Defence Accounts Department under Ministry of Defence (Finance), in New Delhi on November 07, 2017. The Controller General of Defence Accounts, Smt. Veena Prasad and the Financial Advisor (Defence Services), Shri Sunil Kohli are also seen.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat in a group photograph with the senior officials from Defence Accounts Department and Services Headquarters, on the occasion of two-day Controllers Conference - 2017, organised by the Defence Accounts Department under Ministry of Defence (Finance), in New Delhi on November 07, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-November, 2017 18:23 IST
*Ninth Gorkha Rifles Bi-Centenary Celebrations *

The Ninth Gorkha Rifles, one of the oldest and highly decorated Regiment of the Indian Army commemorated it’s 200 years of selfless service and sacrifice to the Nation with Bicentenary Celebrations held from 08 to 11 November 2017 at 39 Gorkha Training Centre, Varanasi Cantonment. A series of events were conducted on the occasion with pomp and gaiety attended by large number of serving and retired Officers, Veterans and Veer Naris.

Chief of Army Staff and the President Gorkha Brigade General Bipin Rawat graced the occasion by his benign presence on 09 to 10 November 2017, alongwith his wife Mrs Madhulika Rawat, President AWWA. A galaxy of senior officers both serving and retired, alongwith over 500 Veterans mainly from far flung areas in Nepal attended the celebration alongwith their families. During the event the General interacted extensively with Veterans and laid a wreath at the war memorial to pay homage to martyrs of the Regiment. He also released the First Day Cover to mark the occasion.

A magnificent parade followed by felicitation of Veer Naris was conducted on the occasion. Other events included scintillating display on motorcycles by Daredevils, Combat Free Fall, Para Motor Flight and mass band display. The regimental bonds were further strengthened due to presence of twelve members of the family of Veteran British Gorkha Officers, who had arrived from UK for the celebration.

Various events conducted over two days provided an excellent opportunity to cement the bond between the present generation and Veterans.

The Chief of Army Staff and the President Gorkha Brigade, General Bipin Rawat paying homage at War Memorial in 39 Gorkha Training Centre, during 9 GR Bicentenary Celebrations, in Varanasi on November 10, 2017.






The Chief of Army Staff and President Gorkha Brigade, General Bipin Rawat signing the visitors’ book at War Memorial in 39 Gorkha Tr





The Chief of Army Staff and President Gorkha Brigade, General Bipin Rawat interacting with the media at War Memorial in 39 Gorkha Training Centre, during 9 GR Bicentenary Celebrations, in Varanasi on November 10, 2017.





The Chief of Army Staff and President Gorkha Brigade, General Bipin Rawat in a group photograph with the family members of British Gorkha Officers of 9 GR, during 9 GR Bicentenary Celebrations, at 39 Gorkha Training Centre, in Varanasi on November 10, 2017.





The Chief of Army Staff and President Gorkha Brigade, General Bipin Rawat in a group photograph with Gorkhas, during 9 GR Bicentenary Celebrations, at 39 Gorkha Training Centre, in Varanasi on November 10, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

A Border Security Force jawan keeps vigil near a base camp at Chandanwari in south Kashmir. | Photo Credit: Nissar Ahmad


----------



## RISING SUN

*Pakistan rangers team arrives in India for border talks with BSF*
A high-level delegation of Pakistan Rangers arrived in India on Wednesday to hold talks with the Border Security Force (BSF) on a host of issues, officials said.

The talks come in the backdrop of strained ties between the two countries with a number of incidents of ceasefire violations and killings of civilians and troops.

The 19-member Pakistani delegation is led by the director general of the rangers (Sindh) major general Muhammad Saeed while the Indian side will be headed by Border Security Force chief K.K. Sharma. The Pakistani delegation, also comprising officials from their interior (home) ministry and anti-narcotics force, is expected to return on 10 November. 

The last time the two sides met was in July last year when the BSF delegation led by D.G. Sharma travelled to Lahore for the bi-annual talks.

Officials said the latest round of talks have been delayed by a few months as both the sides had strained ties. The BSF too, in the recent past, had claimed to have killed a number of rangers as part of its retaliation to the ceasefire violations along the India-Pakistan International Border (IB).

Officials said the Indian side will put across these issues during the talks apart from interception and neutralisation of a number of terrorist infiltration attempts along the IB from the Pakistani side over the last year. Issues of smuggling of drugs, especially along the IB in Punjab, arms and detection of under-ground tunnels will also be discussed between the two sides.

The Pakistani delegation may also call on home minister Rajnath Singh during the visit. The last time the Rangers came to India for the DG-level talks was in September 2015, a time when ceasefire violations by Pakistan were on a high.

India’s 3,323km-long border with Pakistan runs through four states—Jammu and Kashmir (1,225km which includes 740km of Line of Control), Rajasthan (1,037km), Punjab (553km) and Gujarat (508km). While the BSF guards the International Border (IB) independently, it works under the operational command of the army while working at the LOC.
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/kj...m-arrives-in-India-for-border-talks-with.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Army men walk amidst a dense fog and cold morning in Varanasi on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Hindustani78 said:


> Army men walk amidst a dense fog and cold morning in Varanasi on Friday.


This one seems to be 39 GTC?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-November, 2017 18:32 IST
*Southern Star Horse Show – 2017 *

1. The equestrian sport patronized by the Maharajas of Rajasthan has transformed house riding into an adventure & competitive sport at national & international levels. While the equestrian sport is competed in various disciplines at national level, Show Jumping, Eventing and Dressage are the prime competitive events at the Olympics. As a unique initiative, Southern Command has combined the Regional Equestrain League with Southern Star Horse Show with the dual aim of spotting the talent for a medal in Olympics as also to provide a visual treat to the horse lovers of Pune. The event will be conducted at Race Course Grounds, Pune Camp from 16 November 2017 to 19 November 2017. 

2. Though the National Equestrian championship has been in existance for many years but Regional Equestrian League (REL) commenced in the recent past. Apart from providing an opportunity and platform to the budding riders of both the civil & the Services to compete at various levels, REL also helps to identify the talent at regional level while simultaneously filtering the meritorious & deserving riders for National Championship in various Equestrian sports. It is pertinent to mention that inspite of the prevalence of Equestrian foot marks in the country for decades, an Olympic podium finish has been elusive for the Nation. Set to realise this elusive dream, the journey started with the country joining the league of Federation Equestre Internationale (FEI) thus acquiring the eligibility for competing at International events. Riders like JS Ahluwalia, Mohammed Khan, Hussain Khan & Daya Singh, the first ones to represent India in Olympic, were devoid of medals because of their lack of experience and exposure in cross country phase of Eventing. Determined to make a mark at the International level, the sport infrastructure has now been developed in India & also its awareness has risen manifold. 

3. Equestrian Federation of India (EFI), the regulating body of Equestrian sports in India started organising Equestrian sports competitions in India for Show Jumping, Eventing & Dressage. With the strong tent pegging contingent garnering country’s first gold medal in 1982 Asiad, equestrianism was brought to the attention of millions. Though the interest in sport has grown but the medals continue to elude the country in Show Jumping & Eventing. Contributions from Services riders like GM Khan, Indrajeet Lamba, AJ Singh, Rajesh Pattu, Palwinder Singh and civ rider Imtiaz Anees have made a mark at International arena. Imtiaz became the first civilian rider to represent India abroad. With the development of the Equestrian Node, sports infrastructure and provision of quality horses, riders like Rajesh Pattu and Bhagirath Singh were able to remain in contention for individual medals in Asian games in 2002 & 2006. In the last ten to fifteen years the civilian involvement has grown enormously as a result of increased equestrian activity in various regions. 

4. It is against this back drop that Regional Equestrian League and Southern Star Horse Show is being organised for Puneities with effect from 16 to 19 November 2017 in which participation by promising riders from all over the country is confirmed. To make it a holistic adventure sports and recreational activity, Army band, Dog show, Air show, free pleasure horse riding etc are also being offered as a onetime opportunity for the spectators. The event would be held with its usual pomp and show everyday from 10 AM to 1 PM & 3 to 5.30 PM at the Race Course Grounds, Pune Camp. It’s time for Puneites to avail this unique opportunity with their families and children to break the monotony and witness an enchanting and entertaining competitive equestrian events. 

Col Aman Anand 
PRO (Army)

*************

Ministry of Defence
13-November, 2017 18:26 IST
*Army Organised Youth Fest at Kishtwar *

Army organised a mega event Youth Fest : 2017 on 13 Nov 2017 at the historic Chowgan ground of Kishtwar.


The Fest was an amalgamation of varied programmes highlighting the rich culture of different regions of India and stalls of food, entertainment and games for people of all the age groups to rejoice & cherish. The event also encompassed display of various ethnic specialities from across the country.


Students from various schools of Kishtwar district & professional artists from other parts of the country participated in the event to showcase their talent and performed folk dances of Rajasthani, Punjabi & Kashmiri culture. Kalbeliya, Gatka, Bhangra and an electrifying performance by the rock band were the highlights of the day. Stalls manifesting the talent of ITI and paintings, clay models were praiseworthy and the preponderant performance of the local youth of Kishtwar was highly commendable. Over 8000 people from all sections of society witnessed the event.


The event was graced by officials of Army, civil administration, Police, CAPF and other civil dignitaries. The youth & spectators quoted that the fest was an enlightening & enriching experience that has surely changed their perspective towards contributing to a peaceful & harmonious tomorrow.


Speaking on the occasion, the GOC, Delta Force expressed his gratitude to civil administration & local populace for their whole hearted support and enthusiastic participation in making the event a grand success. He emphasized that close coordination between civil administration and Army will take Chenab Valley towards meaningful progressive growth. The overwhelming response of youth in such events will send the message of peace & unity in the region, he added.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian and Bangladeshi soldiers at a joint training camp at Bihar Regimental Center (BRC) in Danapur, Patna on Monday.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Assasin Ezio

Hindustani78 said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Hindustani78

The DG, Assam Rifles, Lt. Gen. Shokin Chauhan presenting a commemorative book on the regiment to the Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh, in New Delhi on November 14, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-November, 2017 19:47 IST
*‘Joint Training Doctrine Indian Armed Forces – 2017’ Released *

Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee & Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba released *‘Joint Training Doctrine Indian Armed Forces – 2017’* at a simple function here today. It is for the first time in the history of the Armed Forces that such a keystone document has been promulgated. The document has been prepared in a ‘collegiate manner’ involving all the three Service Headquarters and flowing from its mother and capstone Doctrine namely, Joint Doctrine Indian Armed Forces -2017 released in April last. 

The aim of the Doctrine is to promote ‘Synergy’ and ‘Integration’ amongst the three Services and other stake-holders leading to an enhanced efficiency and optimum utilisation of resources. Besides numerous advantages of the Doctrines, this document will also go a long way in ‘fostering initiative’ and ‘stimulating creativity’ for promoting ‘Integration’ between the three Services in times to come. 

The Doctrine brings out our approach to Joint training at macro-level, Fundamentals, Objectives, Joint Structures, Planning, Organisation amongst other aspects in existence and in use in the Armed Forces which have matured over 15 years of the existence of Headquarters Integrated Defence Staff (HQ IDS). The concept includes ‘Joint Training’ as a leverage for promoting ‘Diplomacy’ and ‘Civil – Military interface’ issues have also been highlighted in the document. The recently concluded INDRA – 2017 and three Humanitarian and Disaster Relief Exercises held every year are some shining examples towards this end. 

This key stone Doctrine will basically serve as a ‘foundation’ and ‘knowledge base’ from which specific Directives and Strategies will be issued by the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee to the HQ IDS and Service HQs to consolidate proven concepts, structures, mechanisms, capacities, capabilities, etc, from time to time. 

Consequent to consolidation of Joint Training, this maiden Doctrine will be further developed in due course as Doctrines are always ‘unfinished products’ being ‘Evolving in nature’, for ready reference as ‘Distilled wisdom’ and a ‘Referral document’ for the policy makers, armed forces personnel, academia, etc. 

Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Air Staff Air Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa and Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC) Lt Gen Satish Dua were also present on the occasion.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
14-November, 2017 18:52 IST
*Faculty and course members of 57th NDC course call on the President *

The faculty and course members of 57th NDC course, called on the President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, today (November 14, 2017) at Rashtrapati Bhavan.


Speaking on the occasion, the President said we live in a challenging and dynamic global environment. The very concept of security and defence is changing before our eyes. No longer is it limited to territorial integrity. Today, the idea of security incorporates economic and energy security, as well as concerns about food, health and the environment. The future of security is as much about preventing nuclear proliferation as about the integrity of the Internet and of data protection.


The President said each of these areas requires specialisation and analysis. And yet, they are inter-linked. They demand an integrated approach from those responsible for our security – as well as a process of constant learning and knowledge updating.


The President said India and its neighbourhood – and the broader Asian continent – are the location of multiple security threats and risks that are of global significance. Terrorism and violent extremism are common challenges. These challenges are both state-based and asymmetrical. Also, with globalisation and the technology revolution, Asia has emerged as the centre of the 21st century economy. Securing this economic rise and checking attempts to destabilise it will be an important task in the years ahead. Threats will come in all domains – from the maritime space to cyberspace.


The President said this makes it important to promote a “strategic culture” in India and in all the partner countries represented at the NDC course. And he was confident that NDC alumni would contribute to strengthening an understanding of the multi-dimensional approach to security in the years to come.

***

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind meeting the Faculty and Course Members of 57th NDC Course from National Defence College, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on November 14, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind meeting the Faculty and Course Members of 57th NDC Course from National Defence College, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on November 14, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee & Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba releasing the ‘Joint Training Doctrine Indian Armed Forces - 2017’, in New Delhi on November 14, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa and the Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC), Lt. Gen. Satish Dua are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Posted at: Nov 15, 2017, 12:54 AM; last updated: Nov 15, 2017, 12:54 AM (IST)
*IMA’s Passing Out Parade on Dec 9*
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/uttarakhand/ima-s-passing-out-parade-on-dec-9/497778.html

The much-awaited Passing out Parade of the Indian Military Academy will be held on December 9. Ahead of the parade, the graduation ceremony of ACC wing of the academy will take place on December 1. 

This will be followed by the award ceremony on December 6 and subsequent Commandant’s Parade on December 7. Over 500 Gentlemen cadets, including foreign cadets, will participate in the parade. Preparations have already begun for the event at the academy.

Since its establishment during the pre-Independence days, around 60,000 officers have passed out from the academy. The parade is held in June and December, which is also known as the autumn term parade, every year. *Events to be held* Dec 1: Graduation ceremony of ACC wing

*Dec 6: Awards ceremony*

*Dec 7: Commandant's Parade*

Dec 9: Passing Out Parade


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir releasing a book, during the inauguration of the 6th International Conference & Exhibition on Homeland Security, in New Delhi on November 16, 2017.





The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir addressing the inaugural session of the 6th International Conference & Exhibition on Homeland Security, in New Delhi on November 16, 2017.





The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir addressing the inaugural session of the 6th International Conference & Exhibition on Homeland Security, in New Delhi on November 16, 2017.





The Director General, Assam Rifles, Lt. General Shokin Chauhan addressing the inaugural session of the 6th International Conference & Exhibition on Homeland Security, in New Delhi on November 16, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
16-November, 2017 19:38 IST
*President of India to present silver trumpet and trumpet banner to the President’s bodyguard tomorrow *

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, will present the Silver Trumpet and Trumpet Banner to the President’s Bodyguard at a ceremony to be held at Rashtrapati Bhavan tomorrow (November 17, 2017).

The President’s Bodyguard is the oldest regiment in the Indian Army, having been raised as the Governor-General’s Bodyguard (later the Viceroy’s Bodyguard) in 1773. As the President of India’s own Guard, it has the unique distinction of being the only military unit of the Indian Army that is privileged to carry the President’s Silver Trumpet and Trumpet Banner. This distinction was conferred on the President’s Bodyguard in 1923 by the then Viceroy, Lord Reading, on the occasion of the Bodyguard completing 150 years of service. Each succeeding Viceroy, thereafter, presented the Silver Trumpet and Trumpet Banner to the Bodyguard.

On January 27, 1950, the regiment was renamed the President’s Bodyguard. Every President has continued the practice of honouring the regiment. Rather than a coat of arms, as was the practice in the colonial era, the monogram of the President appears on the Banner. Dr Rajendra Prasad, the first President of India, presented his Silver Trumpet and Trumpet Banner to the President’s Bodyguard on May 14, 1957.

The President’s Bodyguard, as it is known today, was raised in Banaras (Varanasi) by the then Governor-General, Warren Hastings. It had an initial strength of 50 cavalry troopers, later augmented by another 50 horsemen. Today, the President’s Bodyguard is a select body of hand-picked men with special physical attributes. They are chosen after a rigorous and physically gruelling process.

The President’s Bodyguard has seen war-time duty and a detachment currently serves on the Siachen Glacier. Its men have served with the IPKF in Sri Lanka and as part of UN Peace-Keeping Missions.

*****


President's Secretariat
17-November, 2017 18:35 IST
*Address by the Hon’ble President of India Shri Ram Nath Kovind on the occasion of presentation of Silver Trumpet and Trumpet Banner to the President’s Bodyguard (PBG) *



1. It gives me great pleasure to present to you a Silver Trumpet with my Trumpet Banner. I congratulate you for your immaculate turnout and the impressive military bearing you have displayed today. As my personal troops, you have lived up to the highest standards of professional excellence and distinguished service to our country. You have lived up to your stirring motto, which is simply: “Bharat Mata ki Jai!”


2. The President’s Bodyguard has a long history going back to 1773. Raised as the Viceroy’s Bodyguard, it is the oldest regiment in the Indian Army. It was renamed the President’s Bodyguard on January 27, 1950, the day after we became a Republic.


3. You comprise the only regiment in the Indian Army that is fully trained as horsemen, paratroopers, tank-men, and in ceremonial duties. This gives you a special position in our Armed Forces. Your patriotism and valour have won you the affection and gratitude of our fellow citizens.


4. It is a matter of pride that you, the warriors of my Bodyguard, have served with distinction during our country’s major wars, as well as with the Indian Peace-Keeping Force in Sri Lanka and on the icy heights of the Siachen Glacier. You have also been deployed overseas as part of United Nations Peace-Keeping Missions.


5. I am delighted to have such impressive troops as my personal Bodyguard. You showcase our military might, whether on Republic Day or Beating the Retreat, at state functions or investiture ceremonies. Heads of State from other countries are very impressed by the ceremonial reception you give them.


6. On this happy day, I convey my greetings to Colonel Bommanda [बोमान्डा] Dhiraj Chengappa, the Commandant of the President’s Bodyguard, and to the other Officers, JCOs and ranks. I am glad to note that former Commandants, Officers, JCOs and other ranks, who have served with the Bodyguard earlier – as well as family members of those who are serving or have served in the President’s Bodyguard – are present here today. My warm greetings and best wishes to all of you!


Jai Hind!


***
The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind inspecting the Guard of Honour at the presentation of silver trumpet & trumpet banner to the President’s Bodyguard (PBG), at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on November 17, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the silver trumpet and trumpet banner to the President’s Bodyguard (PBG), at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on November 17, 2017.






Raja Sri Chait Singh's father Balwant Singh, was merely an Amil, or farmer and collector of the revenues, for Shuja-ud-Daulah, the Nawob Wazir of Oudh (Ayodhya or Varanasi). Upon the death of his father, Chait Singh was confirmed in the office of collector for the Wazir.


Chet Singh Ghat is a witness to the fierce historical battle took place between the British troupes and army of Chet Singh in 1781. It is a historical fortified ghat. The place has witnessed a fierce battle between the troops of Warren Hastings and Chet Singh in 1781. A.d/ The fort and ghat has been taken from British by Maharaja Prabhu Narayan Singh in the later half of 19th century. Originally this Ghat was know at ‘Khirki Ghat; Now it has four parts known as Cheta Singh, Niranjani, Nirrvani and Shivala.Ghat has three Shiva Temple belonging to 18th century.


----------



## Hindustani78

Poonch sector of Jammu and Kashmir on Friday (Express Photo/Shuaib Masoodi/Representational)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-November, 2017 20:16 IST
*2nd Annual Conclave of Foreign Defence Attaches *

The second annual conclave of Foreign Defence Attaches, jointly organised by Headquarters Integrated Defence Staff (HQ IDS) and defence portal BharatShakti.in, will be held at Manekshaw Centre in Delhi Cantonment between 930 hrs and 1430 hrs on November 20, 2017. Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr Subhash Bhamre is expected to address the inaugural function. 

This will be followed by three technical sessions titled ‘Is India ready to absorb High-End Technology’, ‘Defence Exports: The Indian Experience’ and ‘Defence Technology and Models Abroad’. 

It is expected to be attended by over 60 Foreign Defence Attaches, stalwarts of Indian public and private sector defence companies besides representatives of Foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs). It will also hold a small exhibition of Indian defence products. The conclave, second in the series that began in 2016, is designed to facilitate productive engagement between users in foreign countries, defence stakeholders and analysts. 

Among the speakers are representatives of Indian companies like Solar, Zen, Mazagon Docks, Ordnance Factories Board (OFB), Larsen & Toubro Defence, Tata Advance Systems, Bharat Forge and Foreign OEMs like Boeing, SAAB, Thales and BAE. 

The valedictory address will be delivered by Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC) Lt General Satish Dua.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-November, 2017 17:37 IST
*237TH Corps of Engineers Day *

237th Corps of Engineers Day was celebrated on 18 Nov 2017. In a solemn Ceremony organised at ‘Amar Jawan Jyoti’, Lt Gen Suresh Sharma, Engineer-in-Chief along with other serving and retired officers & men laid wreaths and paid homage to the brave soldiers who sacrificed their life for the country.

The Corps of Engineers provides combat engineering support, develops infrastructure for armed forces and other defence organisations, and maintains connectivity along our vast borders besides providing succor to populace during natural disasters. These tasks are executed through four pillars of the Corps - Combat Engineers, Military Engineering Service, Border Roads Organisation and Military Survey.

The raising day is celebrated to commemorate raising of first Engineer Company in 1780. The modern day Corps of Engineers has three groups i.e, Madras Sappers, Bengal Sappers and Bombay Sappers which were amalgamated into the Corps on 18 Nov 1932. Since its inception, history is replete with colossal exemplary contributions of the Corps of Engineers both in war and peace.

As part of celebrations, a function was also organised at E-in-C’s Branch, Kashmir House, New Delhi to honour the achievers of the Corps in the fields of technical competence, professional excellence, sports and adventures.

The Engineer-in-Chief, Lt. Gen. Suresh Sharma paying homage on the occasion of 237 Corps of Engineers Day, at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on November 18, 2017.




*****


The Corps of Engineers is one of the famous part of Indian army and further divided into three parts - Madras, Bengal and Mumbai. The first of all was Madras which was formed in 1780 and consisted of 3 companies and is now located at Bangalore. The second one (Bengal) comes in 1820 and now located in Roorkee since 1853. Bombay sappers raised in 1820 and now located in Pune.

*Bengal Sappers* came into origin back in 1803. Some of their companies were also participated in uprising of 1857

********************

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind during hosted At-Home for Officers, JCOs, ORs and Retired Personnel of President’s Body Guard (PBG) with their families, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on November 18, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind during hosted At-Home for Officers, JCOs, ORs and Retired Personnel of President’s Body Guard (PBG) with their families, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on November 18, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind with the officers, JCOs, ORs and Retired Personnel of President’s Body Guard (PBG), at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on November 18, 2017.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Nearly 19,000 Kashmiri youth apply for Indian army recruitment*
Nearly 19,000 Kashmiri youth have applied for recruitment in the Indian army, a development that assumes major significance as the separatists have been asking the people of the Valley to oppose the force.

A recruitment drive is being held at Haiderbeig in Pattan area of north Kashmir’s Baramulla district and 18931 registrations have been received online from across the 10 districts of the Valley, Defence spokesperson Colonel Rajesh Kalia told PTI here.

He said the registered candidates would be screened for their physical fitness, medical examination and documentation district-wise from Tuesday till April 12.

The common entrance examination of those candidates who pass the three stages of screening will be held on May 28.

Brig J S Samyal, Deputy Director General Recruiting (Punjab and J-K), who was present on the occasion today said the huge turnout for recruitment reflects the level of motivation and patriotism amongst the youth of Kashmir region.

He said more such rallies would be held to give greater opportunity to all aspirants of the state.

The rally is a step by the army to ameliorate the condition of unemployed youth of the Kashmir region, he said.

The large number of applications received assumes significance since the separatists have been asking the people of the Valley to oppose the army.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...recruitment/story-RLpQt7Ge8sCqMZMtyijPIM.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-December, 2017 20:56 IST
*Sarpanchs of Kishtwar on Capacity Building Tour in Delhi *

Twenty-two Sarpanchs of Kishwar district of Jammu & Kashmir visited Delhi as part of a Capacity Building Tour organised by the Army. During their two days' visit to Delhi, the Sarpanchs visited the Indian Agricultural Research Institute, PUSA where they were introduced to the latest developments in the field of agriculture. They were also introduced to techniques of polyfarming and Bio gas plants implementation by Dr Nafees Ahmed, officiating Head, CATAT, IARI.

These 22 Sarpanchs who are farmers by profession and are mostly senior citizens, were also provided an opportunity to get insight into the rich heritage of the country through visits to India Gate, Rashtrapati Bhawan, Parliament House, Jamia Masjid and Red Fort.

****


----------



## X_Killer

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Defence
> 04-December, 2017 20:56 IST
> *Sarpanchs of Kishtwar on Capacity Building Tour in Delhi *
> 
> Twenty-two Sarpanchs of Kishwar district of Jammu & Kashmir visited Delhi as part of a Capacity Building Tour organised by the Army. During their two days' visit to Delhi, the Sarpanchs visited the Indian Agricultural Research Institute, PUSA where they were introduced to the latest developments in the field of agriculture. They were also introduced to techniques of polyfarming and Bio gas plants implementation by Dr Nafees Ahmed, officiating Head, CATAT, IARI.
> 
> These 22 Sarpanchs who are farmers by profession and are mostly senior citizens, were also provided an opportunity to get insight into the rich heritage of the country through visits to India Gate, Rashtrapati Bhawan, Parliament House, Jamia Masjid and Red Fort.
> 
> ****


You survived the bad time

Good to see you again..


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-December, 2017 17:55 IST
*Standard presented to 87 Armoured Regiment, 41 Armoured Regiment & 10 Armoured Regiment by the COAS *

It was an historic moment for the Indian Armoured Regiments at Suratgarh Military Station on Tuesday, when General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff, on behalf of the Hon’ble President of India, presented the *‘President’s Standard’ *to 87 Armoured Regiment, 41 Armoured Regiment and10 Armoured Regiment, after a magnificent and immaculate mounted parade

The ceremony was also graced by Lieutenant General Cherish Mathson, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Sapta Shakti Command, Lieutenant General PC Thimmaya, General Officer Commanding, Chetak Corps and a number of senior military officers and civilian dignitaries. The chief hosts of the event were the Colonels of the Regiments of three Armoured Regiments, Major General Vinod Sharma, Major General SS Mahal and Maj General Kulpreet Singh respectively.

A formation of roaring T 72 main battle tanks, the mainstay of Indian Armoured Corps, displaying might of the Indian Army, was commanded by Brig Praveen Chhabra, Commander of Sand Viper Brigade with Regiment ‘Contingent’ commanded by respective Commanding Officers. This rare honour has been bestowed upon these three Armoured Regiments in due recognition of the dedicated and meritorious service rendered by the regiments since their raising, more than three decades back. In the course of discharging their onerous duties, both in operations and in peace, the hard work done and sacrifices made by the valiant soldiers of these regiments has been duly recognised.

***

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat releasing the first day cover, on the occasion of Standard Presentation to the Armoured Regiments, at Suratgarh Military Station, in Rajasthan on December 05, 2017.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat presenting the Standard Presentation to the Armoured Regiments, at Suratgarh Military Station, in Rajasthan on December 05, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu being received by the Governor of Uttarakhand, Shri Krishan Kant Paul and the Chief Minister of Uttarakhand, Shri Trivender Singh Rawat, on his arrival, in Dehradun, Uttarakhand on December 05, 2017.




The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu inspecting the Guard-of-Honour, on his arrival, in Dehradun, Uttarakhand on December 05, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Three Param Vir Chakra awardees at Chandigarh Military Literature Festival*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...re-festival/story-XVMUETWnJ6U8SOKBqWlGvN.html

*Punjab chief minister Amarinder Singh will chair inaugural session; Darlymple, Vir Sanghvi among authors taking part at two-day fest from Friday.*
Updated: Dec 05, 2017 21:29 IST 
Hindustan Times, Chandigarh




Param Vir Chakra winners Capt Bana Singh 9(eft), Naib Subedar Sanjay Kumar (centre) and Subedar Yogender Yadav (right) will be attending sessions on both days of the Military Literature Festival in Chandigarh.

The only three living winners of the Param Vir Chakra (PVC), the country’s highest gallantry award, will be taking part in the two-day Military Literature Festival that starts with Punjab chief minister Capt Amarinder Singh chairing the inaugural session at the Sukhna Lake Club in Chandigarh on Friday.

PVC winners Capt Bana Singh, Naib Subedar Sanjay Kumar and Subedar Yogender Yadav will be attending sessions on both days of the festival. Capt Bana Singh was awarded the PVC for recapturing the highest Pakistani post on the Siachen Glacier, the Quaid Post, on June 26, 1987, that has since been named after him. Naib Subedar Sanjay Kumar and Subedar Yadav were awarded for their acts of gallantry during the Kargil war in 1999.

While Capt Amarinder will be chairing the hour-long panel discussion with veterans on the First Kashmir War, 1947-48, at 11.30am, there will be a parallel session on the Indian Navy of the future that Commodore C Uday Bhaskar (retd) and Admiral Arun Prakash (retd) will address.

Senior journalist Vir Sanghvi will be conducting an interactive session with military historians and authors, including Thomas Fraser and Tom Donovan.

After lunch, Punjab governor VP Singh Badnore will chair a discussion on Defensive Battles of Rajasthan, while there will be a parallel session on Indian Military and Society in which Lt Gen Vijay Oberoi, a former vice-chief of the army staff, will be taking part.

On December 9, author William Dalrymple will be taking part in a session on the Anglo-Sikh Wars. Former army chief General VP Malik will be holding a parallel session on military diplomacy, while yet another session on military writing in Punjabi will be held simultaneously.

Former Southern Command army commander Lt General Depinder Singh will be taking part on a discussion on the Indian Peace Keeping Force (IPKF) in Sri Lanka at 12.30pm.

Delhi University student activist Gurmehar Kaur will be taking part in a session on ‘The Latest Military Challenge – Social Media’. She is the daughter of Captain Mandeep Singh, who was killed after a Rashtriya Rifle camp was attacked by militants in Jammu and Kashmir on August 6, 1999.

**************





Commandant of the IMA Lt Gen SK Jha awarding a Gentleman Cadet at the Accoutrement Ceremony. Tribune photo
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/uttarakhand/accoutrement-ceremony-at-ima/507653.html


*Tribune News Service*

*Dehradun, December 3*

The much awaited Accoutrement Ceremony (after the allotment of Arms and Services) for autumn term 2017 for the 141 Regular Course, 124 Technical Graduate Course and 25A University Entry Scheme took place at the Vikram Batra Mess in the Indian Military Academy today. 

The ceremony is held after the allotment of the arms and services two weeks ago. The ceremony was presided over by the Commandant Indian Military Academy Lt Gen SK Jha and the senior veterans of each Arm and Service. 

Various trophies and medals awarded during the ceremony to the Gentlemen Cadets standing first or second in the Order of Merit, on being commissioned into the respective Arms and Services included - Madras Regiment Medal to Chandrakant Acharya, for being first in infantry and the 3 Gorkha Rifles Medal to Amarpreet Singh Dhatt for standing second in infantry. Mechanised Infantry Medal and Trophy was bagged by Rishabh Kumar. Army Ordinance Corps Medal was awarded to Inderjit Singh. Regiment of Artillery Medal and Trophy was awarded to Hemant Poonia, who stood first in artillery. 

The ceremony signifies a momentous occasion in the lives of the Gentlemen Cadets wherein they are welcomed into the folds of their respective regiments and services. It marks the beginning of an association of a lifetime.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat addressing at the 33rd USI National Security Lecture function on ‘Media as a Force Multiplier for National Security’, in New Delhi on December 06, 2017.





http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/uttarakhand/dy-commandant-s-parade-held-at-ima/508808.html

Posted at: Dec 6, 2017, 12:48 AM; last updated: Dec 6, 2017, 12:48 AM (IST)
*Dy Commandant’s parade held at IMA*





Deputy Commandant and Chief Instructor of the Indian Military Academy Maj Gen JS Nehra reviews the parade at the IMA on Tuesday. Tribune photo


*Tribune News Service*

*Dehradun, December 5*

Some days ahead of the passing out parade at the Indian Military Academy, the Deputy Commandant and Chief Instructor’s parade was conducted today at the historic Chetwode drill square, where 363 Indian and 78 foreign Gentlemen Cadets displayed enthusiasm, vigour and zeal in drill movements performed by them. 

Maj Gen JS Nehra, Deputy Commandant and Chief Instructor of the Indian Military Academy, reviewed the parade. 

He complimented the Gentlemen Cadets for good parade. He asserted that the efforts of the faculty and the hard work of the GCs were evident from the crisp and coordinated movements. 

He said he was hopeful that the standards would improve further when the final passing out parade would take place on December 9 .

He also complimented the Gentlemen Cadets for the hard work put in and for having finally reached the threshold to a world filled with challenges and responsibilities of protecting the boundries of the country . He said the GCs had been taught repeatedly to ‘lead by example’ and the soldiers who would be under their command should look up to them with pride.

“The duty of the IMA to train the GCs ends hereinafter, after which they will step into their units and regiments, who will groom them further and make them responsible and competent leaders”, he said. 

The event was a success and was witnessed by a large number of schoolchildren, residents and Army personnel with their friends and families.


----------



## Hindustani78

IMA Commandant Lt Gen SK Jha presents awards to medal winners in Dehradun on Thursday. Tribune photo

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/nation/b-desh-army-chief-to-review-ima-parade/510000.html

*Dehradun, December 7*

Commandant of the Indian Military Academy Lt Gen SK Jha today said the Bangladesh army chief’s visit to the academy would improve the relations between both countries.

Chief of the Bangladesh army General Abu Belal Muhammad Shafiul Huq will review the passing-out parade to be held at the IMA on Saturday. He will be accompanied by his wife Shoma Huq.

Lt Gen Jha asserted that Bangladesh was India’s close neighbour and the two countries share a 4,900-km boundary. “Both nations have great diplomatic ties and conducted joint military exercises in the recent past,” he said.

He pointed out that the IMA had invited heads of the SAARC nations as reviewing officers for its passing-out parades in the past.

“The army chiefs of Afghanistan and Nepal have reviewed the parade in the past and it is a matter of great honour that Bangladesh army chief will be at the IMA to review the parade this time,” Lt Gen Jha said.

Referring to the training at the academy, he said stress was being laid on turning Gentlemen Cadets from scholastic warriors to techno warriors without compromising on physical aspect of the training.

On proposed underpass along the Chakrata road, which divides two campuses of the IMA, the Commandant said the proposal was in the final stage. He asserted that an underpass would help in strengthening security arrangements at the IMA.

***********

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/nation/commandant-s-parade-held/509999.html

*Dehradun, December 7*

The historic Chetwode Drill Square of the Indian Military Academy in Dehradun on Thursday played host to the commandant's parade for autumn term 2017. 

Addressing the Gentlemen Cadets after reviewing the parade, IMA Commandant Lt Gen SK Jha urged them to live up to the Army's core values of character, competence, commitment and compassion. 

“These values are reflected in the IMA’s Code of Conduct and Gentlemen Cadets aspiring for high ideals must demonstrate these at all times,” he added. 

The commandant’s parade marks the culmination of training of 409 Indian and 78 Foreign Gentlemen Cadets from seven friendly foreign countries. — TNS


----------



## sr1

Resuscitation and First Aid demonstration by British Army medical representatives in Rajasthan. 

Ajeya Warrior is a joint exercise between the Indian Army and Royal British Army. This is the 3rd joint military exercise between the two countries. The Exercise is held once in two years, alternatively in India and the UK.

The aim of the Exercise is “to build and promote positive military relations between Indian and UK Army and to enhance their ability and interoperability to undertake joint tactical level operations in Counter Insurgency/Counter Terrorism Environment under United Nations Charter”.
The exercise further focuses on enhancing and exchanging skills and experience between the Indian Army and the Royal British Army.


----------



## Hindustani78

Dec 08, 2017 15:58 IST













*In the countdown to India’s first Military Literature Festival, Indian Army’s motorcycle daredevil team put on a display in Chandigarh. The two-day festival at the Lake Club, opened Friday as a joint initiative of the Punjab and Chandigarh administrations, supported by the Army’s western command. It aims to create awareness about military history and the accomplishments of the Indian armed forces. (Anil Dayal / HT Photo)*




*War veteran, Lt Gen Tajindir Singh Shergill addresses the crowd during the Military Literature Festival in Chandigarh. Military leaders, thinkers, authors and journalists and war correspondents will take to the stage in various discussions. The event is open to all and has free entry. (Anil Dayal / HT Photo)*




*(L-R) Param Vir Chakra (PVC) winners, Captain Bana Singh, Yogender Yadav and Naib Subedar Sanjay Kumar are felicitated during the inauguration. Capt. Bana Singh was awarded the PVC for recapturing the highest Pakistani post on the Siachen Glacier on June 26, 1987. Naib Subedar Sanjay Kumar and Yogender Yadav were honoured for acts of gallantry during the 1999 Kargil war. (Anil Dayal / HT Photo)*




*Governor of Punjab VP Singh Badnore addresses the festival. Also speaking on the significance of the event, Major General BS Grewal (retd), said, “Cadets at our institute are looking forward to the festival with great enthusiasm. The experience will be very beneficial for them because they will get an opportunity to meet and interact with many veterans.” (Anil Dayal / HT Photo)*




*A member of the motorcycle daredevil team rides through rings of fire ahead of the festival. Besides interactions with veterans, the festival has a book exhibition, handicrafts stalls, armament displays, a live painting corner and magic shows for children including a performance by Punjabi Sufi singer Satinder Sartaaj at the Capitol Complex. (Anil Dayal / HT Photo)*




*Some important events to look out for on Day 01 include discussions on the First Kashmir War 1947– 48, Kargil War of 1999, on shape and contours of the Indian Navy of the future and on role of the armed forces in World War II. (Anil Dayal / HT Photo)*
*




Delegates attend the inaugural speech during the first ever Military Literature Festival in Chandigarh. A ‘Children’s Samwad’ with over 1200 students estimated to turn up will be an opportunity to interact with war veterans students. These veterans include heroes from the 1962 Sino-India war, the 1965 Indo-Pak war, the Bangladesh liberation war of 1971 and the 1999 Kargil war. (Anil Dayal / HT Photo)
*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/nation/army-to-get-409-officers-today/510435.html


*Dehradun, December 8 *

As many as 409 Gentlemen cadets from different states are set to take the “Antim Pag” (final step) on course to becoming Army officers during the passing out parade at the Indian Military Academy here on Saturday. With 76 Gentlemen cadets belonging to Uttar Pradesh alone, the state tops in terms of contribution to the academy this year, followed by Haryana (58) and Uttarakhand (38). 

The other top contributors are: Bihar (25), Punjab and Maharashtra (24 each), Rajasthan (23), Delhi (22), Madhya Pradesh (19), Himachal Pradesh (18) and Karnataka (15). As a precursor to the passing out parade, the wreath-laying ceremony was held at the academy’s War Memorial today.

Academy’s Commandant Lt Gen SK Jha along with officers and the Academy Under-Officer on behalf of the passing out course laid wreaths and offered floral tributes to the gallant martyrs. — TNS


----------



## Hindustani78

*Border Security Force (BSF) jawans during a training session at Kathua, about 90 kms from Jammu...*






An officer taking selfie with his family after the passing out parade at Indian Military Academy in Dehradun on Saturday. PTI Photo




The members of Army Service corps pagal Gymkhana performs during the celebration of the 257th Corps Day of Army Service Corps(ASC) at Agram Grounds in Bengaluru on Saturday. PTI Photo





*409 Gentlemen Cadets graduate from IMA*
*During the passing out parade ceremony, 78 Foreign Gentlemen Cadets (FGCs) from seven friendly foreign nations also passed out from the IMA.*

By: Express News Service | Dehradun | Updated: December 10, 2017 6:28 am



Chief of Army Staff of the Bangladesh Army General Abu Belal Muhammad Shafiul Huq, who was the Reviewing Officer at the parade, congratulated the GCs and FGCs on putting up an “excellent” show. (Representational Image)

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/409-gentlemen-cadets-pass-out-from-ima-4975949/

Walking past the antim pag (final steps) of the portals of Indian Military Academy’s historic Chetwode building, 409 Gentlemen Cadets (GCs) on Saturday became newly commissioned officers in the Indian Army. During the passing out parade ceremony, 78 Foreign Gentlemen Cadets (FGCs) from seven friendly foreign nations also graduated from the IMA.

Chief of Army Staff of the Bangladesh Army General Abu Belal Muhammad Shafiul Huq, who was the Reviewing Officer at the parade, congratulated the GCs and FGCs on putting up an “excellent” show. He also congratulated the cadets on the “crisp and energetic drill movements indicating the high standards of training and discipline imbibed by the young GCs”. General Huq also congratulated the FGCs on getting commissioned.

He presented various awards to the newly commissioned officers, including the Sword of Honour and the Gold Medal, which were presented to Chandrakant Acharya for best all-round performance during the IMA training course. Of the GCs who passed out on Saturday, the highest (76) were from Uttar Pradesh, followed by 58 from Haryana and 38 from Uttarakhand.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-skill-sets/story-hNMhCV2gk0fe0RSwwODlML.html
*Divyang centre: Injured on duty, paramilitary soldiers take on new skill sets*

*A total of 113 physically handicapped paramilitary troopers have been trained since it was set-up last year in December.*

india Updated: Dec 10, 2017 12:34 IST
Hindustan Times, New Delhi




A total of 113 physically challenged paramilitary troopers have been trained since the centre was set up last year in December.(HT Photo)


Introduced by the Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) last year in December, the Divyang Skill Development Centre (DSDC) has started giving training in gardening and mobile repairing to develop entrepreneurial skills among the physically handicapped soldiers.

The centre, anchored by the Border Security Force (BSF), was introduced to impart skills among paramilitary troopers who have suffered grievous physical injuries on duty rendering them physically disadvantaged.

A total of 113 physically handicapped paramilitary troopers have been trained since it was set-up last year in December. 

The trainees include 92 troopers of BSF, 13 from the Indo-Border Tibetan police, three from Central Industrial Security Force and five from Sashastra Seema Bal (SSB). 

The trainees include those suffering from amputation, trauma and visual impairment.

The centre first started imparting skills related to administrative jobs like data entry, office management and radio and exchange operator. A BSF official said the move was made to impart entrepreneurship skills among troopers who would like to consider taking voluntary retirement. A select group can also be given duty as security analysts.

So far, three batches of paramilitary troopers have graduated from the centre after receiving the eight-week training. The fourth batch will graduate in January as the course has been extended to 16 months now. This is after skills like mobile repairing and gardening were introduced at the centre, officials said.

**************





PTI|
Updated: Dec 09, 2017, 06.09 PM IST

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61998704.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

GAYA: A total of 166 gentleman cadets were today commissioned as officers in the army during 12th passing out parade at Officers Training Academy (OTA), Gaya. 

Of the 166 newly inducted officers, four are foreigners while 14 belong to Assam Rifles. 

Lieutenant General Mohammad Sharif Yaftali, Chief of Staff, Afghan National Army, was the reviewing officer of the passing out parade while Lieutenant General B S Negi, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Central command, was the chief host. 

Yaftali was welcomed in customary army's buggy by Lieutenant General B S Negi and OTA and Gaya's Commandant Lieutenant General V S Srinivas. 

The reviewing officer gave away the awards to cadets who performed well during the training. Dharmesh Kumar was awarded 'sword of honour' for his best performance in TES- 30 course. 

Addressing the function, Afghanistan's Army Chief of Staff congratulated gentelman cadets for their fine drill show and gave them best wishes for the future. 

"Cadets should imbibe the qualities of being a disciplined soldier to be successful in career", Yaftali admonished them. 

The OTA, Gaya is the third pre-commissioning military academy in the country and was raised on July, 2011 apart from Dehradun and Chennai. 

The OTA was established- near Paharpur village on Gaya-Dobhi main road- to train both new entrants and serving army personnel in different modes of conventional as well as non-conventional warfare. 

**********
Pages from The Tribune archives being viewed by avid youngsters.




An Army man guides a youngster on how to aim right.




*




Pipe Band from the 11 Madras regiment









http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/life-style/talking-of-army-culture/510723.html

Amarjot Kaur*

From discussions on Saragarhi Samvad and battles fought from 1818 to 1837, including the Battle of Peshawar, Jamrud, Multan, and Kashmir, to discussions on Anglo-Sikh wars, 1971 and 1965’s Indo-Pak war, military animals, national security strategy and ongoing conflicts, Chandigarh’s first Military Literature Festival kept introducing firebrands to the bonfire of thought-provoking dialogues by the Sukhna Lake at the Lake Club on Saturday. 

Besides military leaders, authors, writers, and thinkers, who added to the literary part of the festival, five book stalls, among 30 other booths selling artefacts and handicrafts, contributed to the cultural side of the three-day festival. 

Regaling the visitors with Kullu and Kashmiri shawls, Hoshiarpur’s famous wood inlay work, UP’s handloom cotton bed-sheets and covers, and Jaipur’s traditional jewellery, the last day of the festival witnessed a footfall of over 2,000 people, including National Cadet Corps, and school students. With daris, cushion covers, and table mats on display, Manuj Kamboj from SabTera Foundation says, “We are an NGO for women empowerment based in Khuda Ali Sher, near PGI, and these are items made by SabTera Livelihood programme by underprivileged women.” 

What catches our attention the most is the Pipe Band from the 11 Madras regiment. “This band was established on July 1, 1980. 

I have been a part of it since 20 years now and have over 100 tunes to play at the festival,” says band major BV Anathan.


----------



## Hindustani78

NN Vohra and Usha Vohra at the 52nd BSF Raising Day celebrations in Jammu. Tribune Photo
*Tribune News Service *

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/jammu-kashmir/bsf-s-role-significant-guv/511822.html
*Jammu, December 11 *

Governor NN Vohra and First Lady Usha Vohra today participated in the 52nd Raising Day celebrations of the Border Security Force (BSF) at its Jammu frontier headquarters. 

The Governor congratulated Ram Awtar, Inspector General of the Jammu frontier, and all officers and jawans for their devotion towards safeguarding the territorial integrity of the country, carrying out counter-terrorist operations and promoting a sense of security among the people living in the border areas. 

Deputy Chief Minister Nirmal Kumar Singh and senior BSF officers were present on the occasion.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-December, 2017 18:21 IST
*Chief of The Army Staff Interactes with Students from Udhampur, J&K *

General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff interacted with 25 Students from Udhampur, J&K at South Block, New Delhi on 14 December 17. Children are part of National Integration Tour being conducted by Indian Army. The tour was flagged off from Udhampur, J&K on 11 December 17 and during the course of the tour, the participants visited various cultural and historical places in Delhi and Agra. As part of the Indian Army’s ongoing outreach programme to foster the spirit of National Integration, such tours provide an insight into the rich heritage of the country as well as various developmental and industry initiatives that are underway. Such initiatives also expose them to various career options and enable them to interact with renowned personalities. General Rawat shared his experiences with the students and motivated them to work hard and contribute actively in the nation building process.

*****

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat interacting with the Students from Udhampur, J&K, in New Delhi on December 14, 2017.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat with the Students from Udhampur, J&K, in New Delhi on December 14, 2017.





http://indianexpress.com/article/in...hief-bipin-rawat-to-kashmir-students-4983128/

By: PTI | New Delhi | Updated: December 14, 2017 9:10 pm
The message of peace and harmony is “beautifully portrayed” in the holy Quran and people often do not understand its essence, Army Chief Gen Bipin Rawat told a group of students from Jammu and Kashmir today, adding it does not propagate violence.

Interacting with the group of madrassa students at his office in New Delhi, Gen Rawat also asked them to pick up sports like cricket and football and work towards containing terrorism so that Kashmir valley flourishes again.

“How many of you have read the holy Quran?” Gen Rawat asked the 25-member group which is here as part of a national integration tour being conducted by the Army.

“I will tell you what is the message in it. It is the message of peace and harmony (‘Aman ka paigam hai’). And, it has been beautifully portrayed in it. And, all this noise made by the IS, it is nowhere mentioned in Quran (‘Ye jo IS ka halla hai na, yeh Quran mey kahin nahin hai’) ,” he said.

“So, you must follow the message embedded in the holy text. You think people understand the message. We do not properly understand it. In simple ways, Quran has given the lessons (on human values),” the Army chief asserted.

The students, aged 13-22, arrived here on December 12 and many of them are visiting Delhi for the first time.

Various militant outfits have been trying to radicalise the youths in Kashmir valley by using different means including online propaganda. A number of people were arrested in the Valley in the past few months on charges of raising flags of dreaded terror group Islamic State (IS).

The Army chief warmly shook hands with all the students and accompanying teachers and asked them what difference they found between Delhi and Kashmir.

“Unlike Kashmir, you do not see bunkers here, people roam at night in peace. We want the same peaceful environment in Jammu and Kashmir too so that you can fearlessly go to schools and madrassas.

“Kashmir valley is equated with the heavens, and if you want that land to flourish, we must stop terrorism,” Rawat said.

He suggested that they take up cricket and football and engage themselves in constructive activities. “Play cricket and football, but I hear that the youth there play hide-and-seek with weapons (‘hathiyar ke saath chor-sipahi’),” he said.

Abdul Hameed, 13, from Panjgram village in Jammu, said, “I am very happy to be in Delhi. I have never travelled out of Jammu. And for the first time I travelled in a train.”

A senior Army official said the group visited Taj Mahal yesterday and tomorrow they will go to see Red Fort and Jama Masjid. During the trip, the students also visited the National Science Centre in Delhi, the official said, adding, “Today, we will take them for a metro ride”.

“In Agra, they also prayed at a mosque, and tomorrow, they will also offer prayers at the Jama Masjid. And, in the evening, we will take a train back to the state,” he said.

37-year-old teacher Abdul Majid, accompanying the students, said, “We will return and spread the message of peace (‘Paigam-e-Aman’) back home as the Quran says.”

The Army has adopted a tough approach against militants in Kashmir valley and stepped up its counter-terror operations in the last six months.

The Army has also been carrying out various activities including organising national integration tours for youths of the state as part of efforts to reach out to the local residents.


----------



## Hindustani78

An Indian army paratrooper jumps from a plane carrying an Indian national flag during the "Vijay Diwas", a ceremony to celebrate the liberation of Bangladesh by the Indian Armed Forces on December 16 in 1971, in Kolkata, India December 14, 2017.







Security personnel guard a strong room at Sanjauli Government College in Shimla.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-December, 2017 17:33 IST
*Chief of the Army Staff Interacts with Children of Asha School & Vishwas Employment Assistance Centre *

General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff and Mrs Madhulika Rawat interacted with differently abled children from Asha School and Vishwas Employment Assistance Centre, Delhi Cantt at Army House on 15 Dec 2017. A total of 108 students, 22 teachers and 19 non teaching and supporting staff visited the Army House. General Bipin Rawat complimented the Principal and the staff for their dedication and emphasized the need for acceptance of differently abled children in the society. Dog Show and various games were conducted for the children during the visit. Mrs Madhulika Rawat praised the teachers and attendants for the noble service they were doing.

Asha School, Delhi Cantt was established in 1991 to provide education, care and rehabilitation to the differently abled children of defence personnel and civilians. Indian Army runs such 38 welfare schools across the country. Vishwas Employment Assistance Centre as the name suggest, is a skilling centre for the differently abled children above 18 years. 

Manoj Tuli
APRO(Army)

Army jawans near a helicopter parked at Kolkata maidan during foggy Friday morning. Historic Victoria Memorial is seen in the backdrop.


----------



## Hindustani78

ISB Dean Rajendra K Srivastava conferring degrees to student officers at MCEME on Friday

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/telangana/23-officers-graduate-from-mceme/article21808122.ece
HYDERABAD , December 16, 2017 08:29 IST
Updated: December 16, 2017 08:29 IST

* Convocation ceremony held *

Engineering degrees to 23 officers of the Degree Engineering (DE-98) including one officer from the Maldivian Army and 42 Officers of Technical Entry Scheme Course (TES-28) were conferred by Indian School of Business Dean Rajendra K Srivastava at the Convocation Ceremony at Military College of Electronics and Mechanical Engineering (MCEME) on Friday.

“Armed forces and technology have been strategic partners in developing and enhancing defence capability of the nation. It is an accepted fact that, the armed forces need to operate at a higher technological level than the rest of the country to have an advantage over the adversary,” said Prof. Srivastava.

A host of senior dignitaries from military and civil administration and an august gathering of more than 300 service personnel and their families attended the convocation. In his inaugural address, MCEME Commandant Lt. Gen. Paramjit Singh said, “our institution has not only excelled in the field of technology and training but has also left its indelible mark in the field of sports and adventure activities”.

***********

Paramilitary soldiers in Gujarat










A file picture of Vice Chief of Army Staff Lt. Gen. Sarath Chand being honoured by then President Pranab Mukherjee. The Defence Ministry is considering a revision of the current fee structure in Sainik schools, Lt. Gen. Sarath Chand has said. | Photo Credit: Sandeep Saxena
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ols-to-be-more-affordable/article21824358.ece

THIRUVANANTHAPURAM:, December 16, 2017 23:57 IST
Updated: December 17, 2017 14:46 IST


* 85 pass out at Kazhakuttam *

In a bid to make Sainik Schools more affordable for the middle- and lower-middle class, the Defence Ministry is considering a revision of the current fee structure, Vice Chief of Army Staff Lieutenant General Sarath Chand has said.

Lt. Gen. Sarath Chand was speaking at the passing-out parade of the class XII cadets of Sainik School, Kazhakuttam, on Saturday, which was also Vijay Diwas, commemorating India’s victory over Pakistan in 1971.

An alumnus of the school, Lt. Gen Sarath Chand was the reviewing officer and the chief guest at the parade.

*More Sainik Schools*

More new Sainik Schools would be established in the country and opening up of Sainik Schools to girl students was also being considered.

On a trial basis, there was already a school in Mizoram that admits girl students, Lt. Gen. Sarath Chand said. Speaking on the rising instances of militancy in various parts of the country, he said the nation as a whole had to stand united and say ‘no’ to terrorism.

The passing-out parade was a special occasion for the school as another alumnus, Lieutenant General Cherish Mathson, General officer Commanding in Chief, South-Western Command, graced the occasion as guest of honour.

*Girl cadet*

As many as 85 cadets passed out this year. A girl cadet, Shilpa Rajiv, who is the daughter of school Principal Colonel A. Rajiv, was also among them.

*Awards*

School cadet Captain Piyush V. and house captain Mohammed Shah shared the award for Best All-round Cadet. School adjutant Manoj Kumar was presented with the Most Promising Cadet award. Vikas Kumar bagged the medal for Best Sportsman of the Year. Ten contingents participated in the ceremonial parade.

Two decommissioned T-55 battle tanks that were used in the 1965 and 1971 wars have been presented to the school.


----------



## Hindustani78

Written by Deeptiman Tiwary | New Delhi | Published: December 18, 2017 5:12 am





The note has stressed that troops must go through ‘Mad Minute Practice’ — an exercise to improve marksmanship during speed shooting. (Express photo by Abhinav Saha)

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...us-on-night-attacks-to-combat-naxals-4987455/


Following an analysis of the March 11 Bhejji encounter in Sukma, Chhattisgarh, in which 12 CRPF jawans were killed in a Maoist ambush, the force has circulated a note to all its units, asking them to focus on night ambushes to trap Maoists and put technology to “optimal use”. It has also said troops must conduct slow road opening operations and that they should be wary of the Maoists’ diversionary tactics.

It was during a road opening exercise that over 100 men of CRPF’s 219 Battalion were ambushed by Maoists.

The note, dated December 13, has been sent to all units in Left Wing Extremism (LWE) areas and mentions that it is a list of lessons learnt from the Bhejji encounter and must be complied with by all units to “avoid such fatal incidents”.

Among the first points it makes are “24X7 Area Domination” and “Night Ambush to be Laid”. For this, it has asked forces to have adequate unmanned aerial vehicles in the camps, ensure four thermal imagers with each company, apart from cameras with 360-degree view and night-vision capability. “UAV, Thermal Imager Camera, Metal Detector as well as K-9 have to be put to optimal use,” the communication said.

CRPF sources said that some of these guidelines have always existed while some such as “night ambush” are being stressed upon now. “Night ambush has its advantages. Maoists generally use the night to plant IEDs and make large-scale movements right before the first light of the morning. If we can watch their movements and lay an ambush in the night, we can catch them by surprise in the morning and have successful encounters. But for that, we need to use night-vision equipment more and more,” said a senior CRPF officer.

On “24X7 Area Domination”, the officer explained that it has to be around the camps and in the areas where an operation is likely. “You can’t have area domination across the jungle. There is no point of it. It also makes the forces vulnerable,” he said.

The note has also asked units to develop “information networks through people-centric operations”. The Indian Express had reported last week that the CRPF plans to enlist 240 women combatants in Bastar to achieve this. These women soldiers, drawn from local tribal population, are expected to build bridges with the locals.

For duties such as road-opening, the CRPF has, in the note, asked units to move very slowly and use dogs to detect Maoist ambushes. It says troops must have complete knowledge of the terrain before launching an operation and has asked units to put in place a crisis management plan and a reinforcement plan. It has also emphasised that reinforcements following an ambush must rush only on bikes or mine-protected vehicles. Past experience shows that reinforcements are often ambushed when they reach the spot.

The note has stressed that troops must go through ‘Mad Minute Practice’ — an exercise to improve marksmanship during speed shooting. The Mad Minute was a pre-World War 1 bolt-rifle speed shooting exercise practiced by British Army Riflemen using Lee Enfield rifles. The practice required riflemen to shoot 15 rounds at a target 300 yards away.

The note has also asked for all officers and the rank-and-file to regularly brainstorm and discuss “Naxal Movement And Modus Operandi”.

“We must avoid following a pattern and being predictable… BP (bullet-proof) jackets and helmets to be worn during ROPs (road opening) by 100% troops,” it has added.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.ptinews.com/news/9335205_330-recruits-attested-into-Madras-Regiment.html


330 recruits attested into Madras Regiment
18:53 HRS IST

* Coimbatore, Dec 19 (PTI)* A total of 330 recruits were today 'attested' into the Madras Regiment Centre (MRC), the oldest regiment of Indian Army, on completion of their 46-week training at Wellington in neighbouring Nilgiris District.

The young soldiers took part in a passing out parade at the historic Shrinagesh Barracks at Wellington, an official release said.

"After 46 weeks of tough training, the recruits could see their dreams come true when they wore the olive green and marched past the largest enclosed drill square in Asia," it said.

The parade was reviewed by General Officer Commanding, Dakshin Bharat Area Lt General R K Anand.

He appreciated instructors and staff for achieving a very high standard of drill in the Attestation Parade.

Lauding the efforts of MRC to improve the standard of training to such a high level, Lt Gen Anand congratulated the parents of the young soldiers in this moment of pride and glory, it said.

************
http://www.ptinews.com/news/9334715_Army-chief-to-unveil-martyr-s-statue-in-Rajasthan.html
17:37 HRS IST
*Jaipur, Dec 19 (PTI)* Army chief General Bipin Rawat will unveil a statue of a martyr in Rajasthan's Barmer district on Thursday.

"The statue of martyr Dharmaram will be unveiled at Taratara village in Chohtan Tehsil in Barmer on Thursday," Barmer MP Sona Ram, said.

The programme will be attended by senior officers and other ranks of the Army, the MP said.

**************

Doda


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-December, 2017 20:59 IST
*Southern Command Conducting Major Exercise in Rajasthan *

In a significant show of strength, formations of Southern Command are conducting a major exercise called ‘HAMESHA VIJAYEE’ in the deserts of Rajasthan from 16 to 22 December 2017 to evaluate the capability of the armed forces to strike deep into enemy territory in an integrated air-land battle.

Units of the formations have been undergoing training for past two months to hone their skills and tactics. After the preparatory training, a large number of troops along with tanks and other armoured vehicles duly supported by overwhelming land and air based firepower have commenced conducting fully integrated operational manoeuvres to validate their operational plans. 

Unique in scope and scale, the exercise being conducted in battle like conditions, aims at fine tuning surveillance and destruction mechanisms to support precision strikes and manoeuvres by network enabled forces. With emphasis on joint operations, the exercise would test robust sensor to shooter grids by employing a vast array of surveillance and air assets networked with land based strategic and tactical vectors. Besides conventional warfare, troops will also be rehearsed to operate in the back drop of chemical and nuclear contingencies. 

The exercise showcasing a high degree of synergy between the Army and Air Force along with new generation aviation assets of the army will be reviewed by a large number of senior officers of both the Services to obtain inputs for further refinement of operational procedures.

The Southern Command undertakes such exercises at regular intervals to ensure a high degree of battle readiness as well as validation of operational plans using modern weapons and equipment.



Manoj Tuli
APRO (Army)

************

Ministry of Home Affairs
20-December, 2017 16:22 IST
*Increasing the strength of paramilitary forces *

At present two proposals to increase the strength of paramilitary forces in the country are under consideration of the Government viz. raising of 9 additional battalions in ITBP and 6 additional battalions in BSF. 

Recruitment is an ongoing process. Increased strength/vacancies are notified by the CAPFs from time to time every year to fill up the vacancies. Generally, all recruitments are completed within 1 to 1½ year.

This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju in written reply to a question by Shri A.Vijayakumar in the Rajya Sabha today.



*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Adjutant General and Colonel Commandant of JAG Department, Lt. Gen. Ashwani Kumar paying tributes at the Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, on the 34th Corps Day of JAG Deptt., in New Delhi on December 21, 2017.





**********


Ministry of Defence
21-December, 2017 16:06 IST
*Judge Advocate General’s Department celebrates Thirty Fourth Corps Day *

The Judge Advocate General’s (JAG) Department celebrated its 34th Corps Day on 21 December 2017. To mark the occasion, a Wreath Laying ceremony was held at the Amar Jawan Jyoti at India Gate. Wreaths were laid by Lt Gen Ashwani Kumar, Adjutant General and Colonel Commandant of JAG Department along with Maj Gen VC Chitravanshi and other serving officers, soldiers and veterans. 

The JAG’s Department is the judicial and legal wing of the Army which deals with disciplinary cases and litigation. The Department is actively involved in assisting all ranks in observing Human Rights and the rule of law.

The origin and evolution of JAG’s Department, is linked with the evolution of Military Law in England and traces its history to British “Article of War-1385”. It was on this day in the year 1949 that the Bill for the enactment of the Army Act was introduced in the Parliament. 

Manoj Tuli

APRO (Army)

Ministry of Home Affairs
21-December, 2017 12:28 IST
*Group of students from Manipur call on MoS (Home) Shri Kiren Rijiju *

A group of 18 students from Bishnupur district of Manipur attending the National Integration Tour, organised by the 42nd Assam Rifles, called on the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju here today. The tour is being organized from December 14-26, 2017 to the National Capital and Agra.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Rijiju complimented the Assam Rifles for organizing the National Integration Tour under the Operation Sadbhavna, giving children from the remote region an opportunity to visit the national capital and other historic cities to discover the grandeur of India.

While interacting with the students, Shri Rijiju said that the National Integration Tour is a good initiative taken by the Assam Rifles since this is the first visit outside the state for a majority of these students. He called upon the children to share their experiences with family and friends back home.

The aim of the National Integration Tour is to promote harmony and awareness. The tour is aimed at integrating the students with the nation and promoting concept of unity in diversity. The students are visiting landmarks like the Taj Mahal, Fatehpur Sikri, forts in Agra and Delhi, Rajghat, India Gate, National Museum, Pragati Maidan and Delhi Metro.


*****

A group of 18 students from Bishnupur district of Manipur attending the National Integration Tour, organised by the 42nd Assam Rifles, calling on the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju, in New Delhi on December 21, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...porting-terror-army-chief/article22259677.ece
Jaipur, December 22, 2017 17:03 IST
Updated: December 22, 2017 17:09 IST

* Gen. Bipin Rawat was in the in Thar desert, close to the India-Pakistan border, to witness the ‘Hamesha Vijayee’ exercise. *

Indian Army chief General Bipin Rawat on Friday said peace talks with Pakistan can take place only when it stops supporting terrorists in Jammu and Kashmir.

Given its actions, it doesn’t appear that Pakistan really wants peace, the Army chief added.

He was in the western sector, close to the *India-Pakistan *border, to witness the ‘Hamesha Vijayee’ exercise conducted by the Southern Command in Thar desert.

Gen. Rawat said Pakistan should stop supporting terrorists.

“Only then can we say that peace talks should take place,” he told reporters in the exercise area near Barmer.

“We also want relations should be better but given what kind of actions there are (from their side) and terrorism is spreading in Jammu and Kashmir, it doesn’t appear that they really want peace,” Mr. Rawat said.


*'Anti-militancy operations will continue'*

The Army, paramilitary forces and Jammu and Kashmir police have been taking actions against militants in Jammu and Kashmir successfully and the action will continue, he added.

Gen. Rawat’s comments come a day after Ministry of External Affairs spokesperson Raveesh Kumar said India would like good relations with Pakistan provided Islamabad takes action against terror groups.

“It is important for Pakistan to understand our core concern, which is terrorism. We have time and again asked them to take action against terrorists who are operating from their soil. This is something they (Pakistan) will have to handle if they are serious in cultivating this friendship,” Mr. Kumar said.

The assertions follow Pakistan’s *Army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa pledging his support for better ties*.

According to media reports, Mr. Bajwa has said he will support any initiative of the civilian government to resolve issues with India through talks.

**************


Ministry of Defence
22-December, 2017 16:44 IST
*Lt Gen B S Sahrawat takes over as DG, NCC *



Lieutenant General B S Sahrawat took over the reins of National Cadet Corps as its Director General. The General Officer is a third generation army officer. He is alumnus of the National Defence Academy, Khadakwasla and Indian Military Academy, Dehradun. He was commissioned in December 1980 in 13th Battalion (Rezang La), the Kumaon Regiment.


The General Officer has done all professional courses to include the prestigious NDC Course. He holds a Masters degree in Management Studies from Osmania University, Hyderabad and M Phil from Madras University. He has recently completed his PhD in ‘Human Capital Management in Army’.







He has served in numerous Staff and Command appointments in various parts of the country and abroad, which includes the Military Observer in Iraq and Kuwait for a year. He has been awarded the Sena Medal during the floods of Kosi River in Bihar in 2008.


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi interacting with the girl students from Srinagar on tour under Sadbhavna Programme of the Indian Army, in New Delhi on December 23, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the girl students from Srinagar on tour under Sadbhavna Programme of the Indian Army, in New Delhi on December 23, 2017.






The Vice Chief of the Army Staff, Lt. Gen. Sarath Chand laying wreath at the Noida Shaheed Smarak, on December 23, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Annual Drill: Army’s firepower and manoeuvre display at KK ranges *
Jan 16, 2018 17:59 IST








13/15
*Indian Army displays firepower demonstration at KK ranges, Ahmednagar (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*A Army helicopter takes part in a fire drill exercise at KK ranges, Ahmednagar (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*A tank in action during a fire drill exercise at KK ranges, Ahmednagar (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*Spectators capture the moment by taking pictures from their mobiles of the Army fire drill at KK ranges, Ahmednagar. (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*A tank crew man seen in action during the Army fire drill at KK ranges, Ahmednagar. (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*Ammunition on display at the Army fire drill at KK ranges, Ahmednagar. (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*Guns and ammunition kept on display during an Army fire drill at KK ranges, Ahmednagar in Pune. (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*A child looks at a weapon during the Army fire drill at KK Range, Ahmednagar in Pune. (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*Soldiers in action during a Army fire drill exercise at KK Range, Ahmednagar in Pune. (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*Soldiers respresneting a tank regiment in action during a Army fire drill exercise at KK Range, Ahmednagar in Pune. (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*Dust surrounds around the spectators during a Army fire drill at KK Range, Ahmednagar. (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*Indian Army displays firepower demonstration at KK ranges, Ahmednagar. (HT PHOTO)*




13/15
*A soldier in action during the Army fire drill at KK ranges, Ahmednagar. (HT PHOTO)*

*





13/15
A soldier in action during the Army fire drill at KK ranges, Ahmednagar. (HT PHOTO)






13/15
Soldiers celebrate by chanting ‘Bharat Mata Ki Jai’ (slogan ) after finishing the Army fire drill exercise at KK ranges, Ahmednagar. (HT PHOTO)
*


----------



## Hindustani78

*Photos: 70th Army Day celebrations across the country*
Jan 16, 2018 16:06 IST




*Indian Army performs on the 70th Army Day which was celebrated across the country on Monday. The day marks the occasion of Field Marshall KM Cariappa taking over as the country’s first army commander-in-chief on January 15, 1949. (Burhaan Kinu / HT Photo)*




*The ear-deafening thunder of tanks and infantry combat vehicles (ICVs), unleashed lethal and accurate fire power at the KK Ranges near Ahmednagar. Fire power, manoeuvre exercises and displays of equipment were held here on the occasion of Army day. (HT Photo)*




*Army Chief Gen Bipin Rawat inspects the guard of honour during the Army Day parade in New Delhi. On the 70th Army Day celebrations at the Cariappa Parade Ground here, the Army chief said any provocative action from Pakistan will lead to a befitting reply. (Kamal Singh / PTI)*




*Army Chief Gen Bipin Rawat salutes the widow of an army martyr after honouring her at the Army Day parade. He also awarded the Sena Medal to a number of Army personnel. (Kamal Singh / PTI)*




*One of the highlights of the day’s celebrations at Yodhasthal, Bhopal was a Taekwondo display by army personnel and a musical bonanza by students of Army Public School. (Mujeeb Faruqui / HT Photo)*





*The anniversary of the formation of the Indian national army was celebrated with soldiers from various regiments and artillery units taking part in a parade. (Burhaan Kinu / HT Photo)




The anniversary of the formation of the Indian national army was celebrated with soldiers from various regiments and artillery units taking part in a parade. (Burhaan Kinu / HT Photo)




Soldiers celebrated Army Day with great enthusiasm across the country. The Army chief said that an Aadhar-based mobile application is being developed through which personnel will be able to post their grievances online and receive swift resolution. (Burhaan Kinu / HT Photo)
*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/nation/rs-3-547-crore-plan-for-new-rifles-okayed/529424.html

*Ajay Banerjee
Tribune News Service
New Delhi, January 16*

The Defence Acquisition Council, the top decision making body of the Indian Ministry of Defence, on Tuesday okayed a Rs 3,547-crore project to acquire two separate types of rifles for the Indian Army.

The DAC, headed by Nirmala Sitharaman, okayed the procurement of 72,400 assault rifles for the infantry and another 93,895 carbines for close quarter encounters in built up areas – largely fighting insurgency.

The assault rifles will replace the Army’s standard assault weapons. This will replace the existing INSAS (Indian Small Arms System) rifle, a 5.56 calibre, which was designed some three decades ago. The new rifle will be 7.62 calibre, meaning it can fire bigger ammunition.

The carbines are seen as replacement for the Russian made AK 47 assault rifles. These will weigh less than 3 kg and have the ability to fire at distances up to 200 metre.

Besides the numbers okayed today, the Army needs another 6 lakh assault rifles and the 3.25 lakh carbines. The remaining quantity will be made in two tranches – 25 per cent by the Ordnance Factory Board and the remaining by the Indian private industry.

The one developed in India will eventually be the standard issue for the forces and also the Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs). This will mean some 15-18 lakh such rifles in all. In June last year, the Army rejected the rifle made by the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB). The OFB made eight such pieces which were being tested by the Army. The OFB is not happy with the Army’s decision and says the weapon did well in the trials. 

A reliable weapon of an infantry or a paramilitary soldier is a good self-loading rifle that can fire with accuracy.  The DAC also made some changes in the policy for make in India procedure, this includes relaxation in norms to participate in prototype development. 





Members of the Defence Women Welfare pay tribute to Kargil martyrs in Mandi on Monday. Photo: Jai Kumar





POWER SHOW: Residents take a look at weapons displayed on the Army Day celebrations in Shimla on Monday. Photo: Amit Kanwar

*Tribune News Service
Mandi, January 15
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/himachal/army-day-celebrated-with-fervour/528958.html
*

Army Day was celebrated with fervour here today to commemorate the sacrifice of brave soldiers, who laid down their lives for the sake of the country. Ex-servicemen and people paid floral tribute to the martyrs. 

Brigadier Khushal Thakur (Retd) who was the chief guest said during the war in 1962, 1965, 1971 and 1999 many soldiers laid down their lives not only from Himachal Pradesh but also from other parts of the country.

He said from the state, several soldiers were martyred, but it was a matter of concern that there was no regiment in the name of the state. He said in Mandi district, ex-servicemen were struggling to construct a Sainik Bhawan and the state government had done nothing about it. 

“There was no progress in the construction of the proposed martyr memorial at the Kargil Park, Mandi. There should be inscription of each martyr of the district at the memorial” he remarked.

Army Day is celebrated on January 15 every year in India, in recognition of Field Marshal Kodandera M Cariappa (then a Lieutenant General) taking over as the first Commander-in-Chief of the Indian Army from General Sir Francis Butcher, the last British Commander-in-Chief of India, in 1949.

The day is celebrated in the form of parades and other military shows at New Delhi as well at all headquarters. Army Day marks a day to salute the valiant soldiers who sacrificed their lives to protect the country and its citizens.

****************

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/jammu-kashmir/800-villagers-attend-army-fair/529556.html

Posted at: Jan 17, 2018, 12:09 AM; last updated: Jan 17, 2018, 12:09 AM (IST)
*800 villagers attend Army fair*


*Tribune News Service *

*Srinagar, January 16*

In a bid to engage people and provide them with various facilities, the Army organised a village mela in south Kashmir which was visited by 800 villagers of Pulwama and Shopian.

An Army spokesman said a medical camp was also organised wherein 414 patients were treated by a team of Army doctors and free medicines were also distributed.

“Apart from this, various entertainment stalls were also put up where children enjoyed thoroughly. People also danced to the tunes of open air music,” he said.

The villagers paid gratitude to the Army for providing such an opportunity and requested them to organise such activities more frequently, the spokesman said.

*******

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/uttarakhand/second-veterans-day-celebrated/528572.html

*Tribune News Service
Dehradun, January 14*

Hundreds of ex-servicemen from the state celebrated the second Veterans’ Day at Uttarakhand sub-area here today.
The day began with a march-past by veterans with the army band at the Mall Road, Garhi Cantt Dehradun. The march culminated at the Lal Gate War Memorial where a wreath laying ceremony took place in the remembrance of martyred soldiers.

Uttarakhand sub-area GOC Maj Gen JS Yadav honoured 48 ex-servicemen above 80 years of age, included 20 disabled, four war widows and 24 veterans. Maj General Yadav said the basic objective behind the celebration was to honour ex-servicemen as well as to resolve the problems they were facing, post retirement.

The information useful to the veterans was shared on the occasion in the form of various organised lectures by military hospital, Pay and Pension Cell, ECHS and Rajya Sainik Board.


----------



## Hindustani78

New recruits of Madras Engineer Group and Centre during a military training demonstration at MEG Centre in Bengaluru on Wednesday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat chairing the 72nd Board of Governors Meeting of Army Group Insurance Fund, in New Delhi on January 18, 2018.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat chairing the 57th Investment Advisory Committee Meeting of Army Group Insurance Fund, in New Delhi on January 18, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Director General, Assam Rifles, Lt. General Shokin Chauhan calling on the Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh, in New Delhi on January 19, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-January, 2018 09:46 IST
Casuality Evacuation: Tibba Cave 

Yesterday, The Siachen Pioneers- 114 HU based at Leh, carried out a daring casevac mission from the far flung reaches of the Zanskar valley in the Ladakh sector. The casualty was part of the “Chadar Trek” organised over the frozen Zanskar river. Inspite of the short notice, the crew got airborne in 40’ of receipt of message. The mission being in highly inaccessible area called for a two helicopter mission. This way if one helicopter went down, the other was available for support. As the coordinates for the site were not available due to poor communication, the aircrew were faced with the daunting task of searching for the casualty in the icy mountains and crevices of the Zanskar Valley. Once they located the casualty the Capt – Wg Cdr Khan realised that the landing would be an arduous and dangerous task due to the terrain in the narrow valley on an unprepared surface.


Undeterred and in keeping with the motto of the unit-“We do the difficult as routine, the impossible only takes a little longer”, the crew displayed exceptional skill in maneuvering the aircraft in an extremely tight space and landed the helicopter on a rocky outcrop next to a river in between the steep mountains. All this while the #2 helicopter gave airborne support to his #1. The casualty was successfully evacuated and brought to Leh- another life saved by the helicopter of IAF.







“The Siachen Pioneers”, Leh based Helicopter Unit carrying out casevac mission in Ladhak sector, at Leh on 19 Jan 2018. 







“The Siachen Pioneers”, Leh based Helicopter Unit carrying out casevac mission in Ladhak sector, at Leh on 19 Jan 2018. 








“The Siachen Pioneers”, Leh based Helicopter Unit carrying out casevac mission in Ladhak sector, at Leh on 19 Jan 2018. 







“The Siachen Pioneers”, Leh based Helicopter Unit carrying out casevac mission in Ladhak sector, at Leh on 19 Jan 2018. 







“The Siachen Pioneers”, Leh based Helicopter Unit carrying out casevac mission in Ladhak sector, at Leh on 19 Jan 2018. 







“The Siachen Pioneers”, Leh based Helicopter Unit carrying out casevac mission in Ladhak sector, at Leh on 19 Jan 2018. 


***


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...k-northeast/story-bo1oFpLFiorlBisHifQclJ.html

*Home ministry to hire Air India planes to ferry security men deployed in J-K, Northeast*

*The ministry has sanctioned around Rs 110 crore for the air service in which priority will be given to those personnel availing the facility for the first, second and third time. *
Updated: Jan 21, 2018 11:58 IST
Press Trust of India, New Delhi




The Air India is expected to deploy its narrow-body jet Airbus A319 which has around 144 all-economy seats.(Representational Photo)

The ministry of home affairs will hire Air India aircraft to facilitate travel of personnel of central armed police forces, Intelligence Bureau and the NDRF serving in remote areas of the northeast and Jammu and Kashmir from home and place of postings, an official said.

An amount of Rs 109.84 crore has been sanctioned by the ministry to offer the air services to the security personnel during the first seven months of 2018 by hiring the Air India planes.

Priority will be given to those personnel availing the facility for the first, second and third time respectively and those going on temporary duties, subject to availability of seats, a home ministry official told PTI.

Air services were introduced a few years ago by the ministry for limited sectors but the scheme has now been expanded with new sectors, enhanced frequency and aircraft with more seats.

The Air India is expected to deploy its narrow-body jet Airbus A319 which has around 144 all-economy seats.

The sectors in which the air service will be available are: Delhi-Leh-Delhi, Delhi-Jammu-Srinagar-Jammu-Delhi, Delhi-Dibrugarh-Guwahati-Delhi, Kolkata-Imphal-Kolkata, Kolkata-Agartala-Kolkata, Kolkata-Aizwal-Kolkata and Kolkata- Silchar-Kolkata.

The service will end a major grievance of the personnel of the CAPF like CRPF, BSF, CISF, ITBP, SSB, Intelligence Bureau and National Disaster Response Force deployed in Jammu and Kashmir and the Northeast as they have to spend at least six days of their leave only in travelling, another ministry official said.

The official said though the scheme has been approved until July 31, it will be further extended for the whole year and subsequent years too. 

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

South block has informed China stopped sharing information, They said that the monitoring site across the border is damaged,” AK Gupta, the commission’s regional director, said.

The commission has two monitoring stations: One in Chumar near Leh and the other in Sumdoh in Lahaul and Spiti district


----------



## Chaosmaster

*Alpha wins ₹45 crore firing simulator order from Army
Alpha Design Technologies Ltd. has signed a ₹45-crore deal with the Ministry of Defence to supply to the Army indigenous simulators for gunnery and missile firing from BMP II vehicles.

The BMP II is a Soviet-origin amphibious infantry fighting vehicle. The simulators will be used to train missile firing personnel.

As many as 57 simulators would be manufactured at the company’s Bengaluru facility and supplied to the Army over two years, said Col. (retd.) H.S. Shankar, chairman and managing director, Alpha Design.

The mid-size company focussing on defence electronics products said the simulator bid was floated about five years back for Indian public and private enterprises and involved trials over two years.

'Save vehicles from wear and tear'
Col. Shankar said Army firing personnel currently train fully on actual BMP vehicles and use of simulators would save vehicle wear and tear to a large extent.

Alpha viewed this contract as a “forerunner” to a few other simulator projects that it hoped to secure, Col. Shankar said.*
http://www.thehindu.com/business/In...r-from-army/article22530672.ece?homepage=true


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
26-January, 2018 17:14 IST
*Jammu school children call on Union Home Minister *

A group of 40 school children consisting of 20 girls and 20 boys hailing from remote and far flung areas of Jammu region called on the Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh here today. The students are on a Bharat Darshan Tour from 19th January 2018 to 30th January 2018 organized by the BSF.

The concept of Bharat Darshan Tours for the children from Jammu & Kashmir was started as an annual feature in the year 2000. Shri Rajesh Ranjan, SDG BSF apprised the Home Minister Shri Rajnath Singh of the composition of the group. He informed that Bharat Darshan tour has widened horizons and given the children an opportunity to see the diversities of the nation.

The children then shared their experiences of visits to different historical places and thanked the BSF and the Government of India for organizing tours of this nature.

While addressing the children, Shri Rajnath Singh desired to communicate the experiences gained during this tour to the remote areas from where all have come. It was also told that the anti-national elements should not overpower the thoughts of national integration. A token of remembrance has been given to the Home Minister by the children.

These children are selected for Bharat Darshan as a part of intensive civic action programme of the force in remote and backward areas of the border.

This tour is conducted to give them insights into the rich historical, cultural and social profile of the country and the progress made in industrial, technological and scientific fields. The tour also aims at inculcating in them a sense of pride for the nation.

As part of the programme, they visited Amber Fort, Albert Hall Museum, Junagarh Fort, Jantar Mantar and City Palace in Jaipur, Fatehpur Sikri, Taj Mahal and Agra Fort in Agra, Qutab Minar, Lotus Temple, Rastrapati Bhawan and Metro Ride and witnessed the Republic day parade at New Delhi.

After meeting with the Home Minister, all the children will proceed to Amritsar where they will witness the Retreat Ceremony at Attari Border and also visit the historical places of Amritsar.

Till date 1619 children from J&K have participated in BSF sponsored 58 Bharat Darshan Tours.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

This file photo shows artillery men firing a 155mm Bofors gun.(AFP File Photo)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-February, 2018 17:55 IST
*CORPS OF EME CONDUCTS ‘EME ULTRA MARATHON’ *

‘EME Ultra Run’ was flagged off on 01 Feb 2018 from India Gate by Maj Gen SS Suhag. This run is one of the event being organized to celebrate Platinum Jubilee by the Corps of EME this year. ‘EME Ultra Run’ comprises of running half marathon everyday for 50 days. Aim of the run is to spread the message of ‘Health, Clean, Green and Pollution Free Happy India’ amongst the masses through conduct of yoga session after termination of each half marathon at various schools/colleges/institutions of NCR.


Col Aman Anand

******

Ministry of Defence
01-February, 2018 17:07 IST
Army Dental Corps celebrates its 77th raising day 

Army Dental Corps is celebrating its 77th Raising Day today with zeal and fervour in all Dental Centres spread across the three services; Army, Navy and Air Force at different parts of the country. The main event was held at Army Dental Corps (Research & Referral), Delhi Cantt. where Director General Dental Services (DGDS) and Col Commandant, Army Dental CorpsLt General TK Bandyopadhyayinaugurating a museum on Military Dentistry depicting the heritage of the Corps in all aspects its service to the nation.

President of Army Wives Welfare Association (AWWA) Mrs MadhulikaRawat released an attractive hand book on oral health for the children as well as an e-book covering interesting and successfully managed clinical cases inclusive of different specialties. Mrs SwarnmoyeeBandyopadhyay, first lady of the Corps inaugurated a new maxillofacial imaging room as well as commissioned a captive power unit at the Armed Forces Dental Clinic.

Earlier, the day started with DGDSand Col Commandant of Army Dental CorpsLt Gen TK Bandyopadhyaythe laying of wreath at Amar JawanJyoti, India Gate.

From a humble beginning in 1941 with eight Dental Officers, the Army Dental Corps is now an elite service of the Indian Armed Forces with 725 officers and nearly two thousand other ranksdedicated to looking after the oral health requirements of our soldiers, their dependents and Ex Servicemen. The dental treatment facilities of the Corps are based on a model where prevention of oral and dental disease is given top most priority.

In sync with the structure of the Armed Forces, the Army Dental Corps too is a multi-cultural society with the largest proportion of lady officers adding value to the profession. The Corps has carved a niche in the field of Military Dentistry and has undergone rapid transformation in technology, training and physical infrastructure in consonance with the evolving requirements of the patients as well as the changing operational scenario.

In Delhi NCR too, the occasion was marked by a series of events befitting the same which was attended by a galaxy of veterans, their spouses, senior representatives from all other Arms and Services of the Armed Forces besides the serving personal of the Corps. General TK Bandyopadhyay also conveyed his felicitations to one and all via a special _SainikSammelan_. A blood donation camp was also held at the venue where many donated blood.

Army Dental Corps is working in unison with the primary mission being to excel in treatment delivery and complementary mission to foster creativity, innovation and leadership qualities. The Corps has always followed the motto of "Service Before Self" thus ensuring best oral health care to the troops, their families and dependents in both peace time as well as the operational scenario.

*NAo/Nampi/DK/Rajib*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
01-February, 2018 17:29 IST
*School children from Arunachal Pradesh and Mizoram call on MoS Shri Kiren Rijiju *

The School children from Arunachal Pradesh and Mizoram called on the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju here today.

The group of 16 school children from Arunachal Pradesh consisted of 8 girls and 8 boys belonging to Kibithu district. They are on a national integration tour from 27th January-8th February, 2018, organised by Sikh Light Infantry of Indian Army. The students have visited Connaught Place, Qutub Minar and metro in Delhi. They will also visit Agra and Dehradun after Delhi. Shri Kiren Rijiju welcomed the students and asked them to focus on their education. The success depends on the hard work, he added. He also said that students should participate in literary activities that will help them gain confidence essential for success in life.

Another Group of 18 School children from Mizoram’s Champhai and adjoining regions also met the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju here today. The National Integration Tour which began on 21st January was organized by the Assam Rifles. During the tour the students visited the historic and iconic places like Lal Kila, Jama Masjid, Parliament House, Connaught Place, Qutub Minar and Delhi metro etc. The students also witnessed the Republic Day parade and they called on the Hon’ble President of India during their visit. After welcoming the students MoS, Shri Kiren Rijiju appreciated the efforts done by Assam Rifles in organizing the such an informative excursion for the students from far-flung areas of Mizoram.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Director General Dental Services and Colonel Commandant, Lt. General T.K. Bandyopadhyay paying homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, on the occasion of the 77th anniversary of the Army Dental Corps, in New Delhi on February 01, 2018.





The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju with a group of students from Kibithu district of Arunachal Pradesh attending the National Integration Tour, organised by the Sikh Light Infantry of Indian Army, in New Delhi on February 01, 2018





The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju with a group of students from School children from Champhai district of Mizoram attending the National Integration Tour, organised by the Assam Rifles, in New Delhi on February 01, 2018.





The Director General Dental Services and Col Commandant of Army Dental Corps, Lt. Gen. T.K. Bandyopadhyay inaugurating a museum on Military Dentistry, on the occasion of 77th Raising Day of Army Dental Corps, at Army Dental Centre (Research and Referral), in New Delhi on February 01, 2018.




The Director General Dental Services and Col Commandant of Army Dental Corps, Lt. Gen. T.K. Bandyopadhyay visiting after inaugurating a museum on Military Dentistry, on the occasion of 77th Raising Day of Army Dental Corps, at Army Dental Centre (Research and Referral), in New Delhi on February 01, 2018.





The Director General Dental Services and Col Commandant of Army Dental Corps, Lt. Gen. T.K. Bandyopadhyay visiting after inaugurating a museum on Military Dentistry, on the occasion of 77th Raising Day of Army Dental Corps, at Army Dental Centre (Research and Referral), in New Delhi on February 01, 2018.







The Director General Dental Services and Col Commandant of Army Dental Corps, Lt. Gen. T.K. Bandyopadhyay and the President of Army Wives Welfare Association (AWWA), Smt. Madhulika Rawat releasing a children book on dental care, on the occasion of 77th Raising Day of Army Dental Corps, at Army Dental Centre (Research and Referral), in New Delhi on February 01, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-February, 2018 12:21 IST
Casuality Evacuation: Saving Lives 

Nine year old Taufik started suffering acute pain as a result of a very serious case of appendicitis, at night. He lives in Gurez an area where adequate medical care for these situations is not available. The next best option was to evacuate him to Srinagar for treatment. Message for an evacuation was received at Airforce Station Srinagar at night and the crew of the helicopter was put on standby. Bad weather at Gurez prevented the helicopter from getting airborne in the morning. The helicopter was then put on another assignment. On the way back from this assignment the crew of the helicopter received a message that the weather at Gurez has improved to marginal. The copter was diverted to the landing site, inflight, and after a successful landing Taufik and his father was picked up and despite the continuous snowing and low clouds they were evacuated to Srinagar.


Prompt action by IAF and its highly motivated crew led by Squadron Leader Vinit Singh Sikarwar and co-pilot Lakhsay Mittal of “Hovering Hawks” saved a young life. Taufik is now recuperating at a medical facility in Srinagar.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/jammu-kashmir/nirmala-visits-ladakh-forward-areas/538322.html
Posted at: Feb 4, 2018, 1:23 AM; last updated: Feb 4, 2018, 1:23 AM (IST)
*Nirmala visits Ladakh forward areas*
Srinagar, February 3

 Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman today visited forward areas along the Indo-China border in Eastern Ladakh, Srinagar-based defence spokesman said.

She arrived at Thoise, where she was briefed on the operational preparedness in the forward areas. 

“She visited the highest post in the Daulat Beg Oldie (DBO) sector and Chushul along the Indo-China border in Eastern Ladakh and interacted with troops,” the spokesman said. 

This was the Defence Minister’s first visit to the DBO sector and to one of the highest posts in Eastern Ladakh. Northern Command chief Lt Gen D Anbu and Corps Commander of the Ladakh Corps accompanied her during the visit. 

She complimented the troops for their steadfastness and dedication despite harsh climate and terrain. “Her visit has further boosted the morale of the troops deployed at the extremely difficult snow-covered locations in Ladakh,” he said. — TNS 

Homage paid to soldiers 
Srinagar: The Army on Saturday paid homage to three soldiers killed in an avalanche along the LoC in Kupwara on Friday. A defence spokesman said a solemn ceremony was held at the BB Cantonment, Srinagar, where Chinar Corps Commander Lt Gen AK Bhatt and all ranks paid homage to the soldiers. TNS


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-February, 2018 16:38 IST 

Establishment of Sainik Schools 

Sainik Schools are established on receipt of a specific request from the State Government, which is required to provide infrastructure in the form of land, educational and residential buildings, sports field etc.



26 Sainik Schools have been established across the country. State wise list of the Sainik Schools areas follows:- 



*STATE WISE LIST OF SAINIK SCHOOLS IN THE COUNTRY*



* S. No.
Name of School
State*


1
Sainik School Korukonda
Andhra Pradesh


2
Sainik School Kalikiri
Andhra Pradesh


3
Sainik School Goalpara
Assam


4
Sainik School Nalanda
Bihar


5
Sainik School Gopalganj
Bihar

6
Sainik School Ambikapur
Chhattisgarh


7
Sainik School Balachadi
Gujarat


8
Sainik School Kunjpura
Haryana


9
Sainik School Rewari
Haryana


10
Sainik School SujanpurTira
Himachal Pradesh


11
Sainik School Nagrota
Jammu & Kashmir


12
Sainik School Tilaiya
Jharkhand


13
Sainik School Bijapur
Karnataka


14
Sainik School Kodagu
Karnataka


15
Sainik School Kazhakootam
Kerala


16
Sainik School Rewa
Madhya Pradesh


17
Sainik School Satara
Maharashtra


18
Sainik School Imphal
Manipur


19
Sainik School Chhingchhip
Mizoram


20
Sainik School Punglwa
Nagaland


21
Sainik School Bhubaneswar
Odisha


22
Sainik School Kapurthala
Punjab


23
Sainik School Chittorgarh
Rajasthan


24
Sainik School Amaravathi Nagar
Tamil Nadu


25
Sainik School Ghorakhal
Uttarakhand


26
Sainik School Purulia
West Bengal

The requests for establishment of such schools have been received from State Governments and other authorities. Status of proposals for opening of Sainik Schools are given below:



*S. No.
State
District
Remarks*


1.
Maharashtra
Chandrapur
Memorandum of Agreement signed on 16.01.2016. State Govt has been requested to complete the construction of requisite infrastructure as mentioned in the Memorandum of Agreement.


2.
Rajasthan
Alwar
Memorandum of Agreement signed.


3.
Rajasthan
Jhunjhunu
Memorandum of Agreement signed.


4.
Uttar Pradesh
Jhansi
Memorandum of Agreement signed.


5.
Uttar Pradesh
Mainpuri
Memorandum of Agreement signed.


6.
Uttar Pradesh
Amethi
Memorandum of Agreement signed.


7.
Uttarakhand
Rudraprayag
Memorandum of Agreement signed.


8.
Odisha
Sambalpur
Memorandum of Agreement signed.


9.
Telangana
Warangal
Memorandum of Agreement signed.


10.
West Bengal
Darjeeling
“In-principle” approval accorded.


11.
Assam
Golaghat
“In-principle” approval accorded.


12.
Arunachal Pradesh
Niglok Village District East Siang
“In-principle” approval accorded.


13.
Punjab
Gurdaspur
Site Survey completed.


14.
M.P.
Sagar
Site survey completed.


15.
Andaman & Nicobar Islands
Diglipur, North Andaman
Site survey completed. UT Administration has been requested to obtain Environment/Forest clearance as most of the site earmarked for Sainik School has been classified as deemed forest.


16.
Haryana
Jhajjar
State Govt. to indicate date for site inspection.


17.
Sikkim
West Sikkim
State Govt. to indicate date for site inspection.


18.
Jharkhand
Godda
State Govt to indicate site and date for site inspection.


19.
Tripura
West Tripura
State Govt to indicate date for site inspection.


20
M.P
Muraina
Proposal Stage


21
Uttar Pradesh
Bagpat
Formal proposal is awaited from State Government.







In addition, requests received from Chief Ministers for establishment of new Sainik Schools in their respective States are as follows:-





*S. No.
State
District
Remarks*


1.
Maharashtra
Sainik School for Girls in Maharashtra
At present there is one Sainik School at Satara and MoA for opening of second Sainik School at Chandrapur District of Maharashtra has been signed.


2.
Karnataka
Sainik School in Sangolli Village of Bailahongala Taluk in Belgaum District of Karnataka.
At present two Sainik Schools at Kodagu and Bijapur are already functioning.


3.
Uttar Pradesh
Two Sainik Schools at Awadh and Eastern UP
In-principle approval accorded and MoA has been signed for opening of three Sainik Schools at Mainpuri, Amethi and Jhansi


4.
Arunachal Pradesh
Two Sainik Schools at Eastern and Western Arunachal Pradesh
In-principle approval accorded for opening of Sainik School at Niglok Village District East Siang.

Regarding Vidarbha Region, a Memorandum of Agreement has been signed between Ministry of Defence and State Government for establishing a Sainik School at Chandrapur and construction work is in progress.


This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr.SubhashBhamre in a written reply to Dr.VikasMahatmein Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Posted at: Feb 7, 2018, 2:07 AM; last updated: Feb 7, 2018, 12:29 PM (IST)
*Army to get 40 artillery guns made by DRDO*


*Ajay Banerjee*

*Tribune News Service*

*New Delhi, February 6*

In what will be a major boost to self-reliance for military equipment, the Ministry of Defence is set to give permission for procurement of the first lot of 40 artillery guns made by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) in collaboration with two Indian manufacturers.

The guns called the Advance Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS) performed “very well” in winter trials in Sikkim last week. 

The Army has given its go-ahead after seeing the performance of the weapon. Any additions or improvements to the gun can be incorporated in later versions. 

This will include auto-loading of ammunition and certain other specifics like reduction of the weight of this 155 mm, 52-calibre gun The MoD had sanctioned the ATAGS project in September 2012 and the DRDO partnered with Bharat Forge and Tata Power (Strategic Engineering Division) SED to develop two prototypes of the towed artillery guns. 

A prototype was part of the Republic Day Parade in 2017. The Army is looking at hundreds of such guns. India had not ordered any new 155 MM artillery guns since March 1986 when 410 pieces of the Swedish company Bofors’ FH-77B 155mm/39 calibre howitzer were purchased for Rs 1,500 Crore. However, in the past 24 months, the ATAGS is the third artillery gun that is set to be purchased or made. *

Rs 900-cr project *

The guns, called Advance Towed Artillery Gun System, performed “very well” in trials in Sikkim last week
The MoD has now asked the DRDO to move the proposal for procurement and get the production rolling
This will cost around Rs 900 crore even as the finance wing of the MoD wants a price check


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2018 15:47 IST
*Women Joining Army *

The induction of women in Indian Army is based on the organizational requirements, fighting efficiency, combat effectiveness and functionality. Presently, women are recruited in Indian Army in the Military Nursing Service and as Officers through Short Service Commission (SSC) on all India merit basis in specific branches like Army Service Corps, Army Ordinance Corps, Army Education Corps, Judge Advocate General, Signals, Intelligence and Electrical and Mechanical Engineering branches.

Government has taken a number of measures to encourage both men and women from all parts of the country including Maharashtra to join the defence forces, viz. (i) sustained image projection; (ii) publicity campaign to create awareness among the youth on the advantages of taking up a challenging and satisfying career; (iii) participation in career fairs and exhibitions; (iv) motivational lectures in schools and colleges etc.

This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr.SubhashBhamrein a written reply to Shri Ashok MahadeoraoNetein LokSabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
09-February, 2018 12:32 IST
*School children from Manipur call on MoS Shri Kiren Rijiju *

A group of 16 school children from Churachandpur , Manipur called on the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju here today. All the school children of class 07 to 09 are from remote villages of Churachandpur district in Manipur. They are on a national integration tour from 01st -15th February, 2018, organised by the Assam Rifles.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Rijiju complimented the Assam Rifles for organizing the National Integration Tour for giving children from the remote region an opportunity to visit the national capital and other historic cities to discover the grandeur of India.

While interacting with the students, Shri Rijiju said that the National Integration Tour is a good initiative taken by Assam Rifles since this is the first visit outside the state for a majority of these students. He called upon the children to share their experiences with family and friends back home. He also advised them to do hard work in pursuing their studies and professional carriers.

The aim of the National Integration Tour is to promote harmony and awareness. The tour is aimed at integrating the students with the nation and promoting concept of unity in diversity. The students shared their experience with the Minister about their visit to Agra. students told that they visited the landmarks like the Taj Mahal, Fatehpur Sikri, Agra Fort and Agra market etc. They were given exposure to military outlook of India Army at Agra Cantt. They had been to Akashardam and Tank Museum in Delhi. They will also visit the Red Fort, Qutab Minar, Rajghat, India Gate, National Museum, Pragati Maidan in Delhi during next two days.



*****
The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju addressing the students from Churachandpur, Manipur attending the National Integration Tour, organised by the Assam Rifles, in New Delhi on February 09, 2018.






The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju with a group of students from Churachandpur, Manipur attending the National Integration Tour, organised by the Assam Rifles, in New Delhi on February 09, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/na...rocuring-7-40-lakh-assault-rifles/543305.html

New Delhi, February 13

The Defence Ministry on Tuesday cleared a proposal to buy 7.40 lakh assault rifles at a cost of Rs 12,280 crore for the three services, officials said. 
The decision was taken at a meeting of Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) presided over by Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman. 

The defence ministry will also procure light machine guns worth Rs 1,819 crore, they said. 

In other decisions, a proposal for purchase of 5,719 sniper rifles for the army at a cost of Rs 982 crore was also approved. — PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-February, 2018 17:45 IST
DAC Clears Proposal Worth Rs 15,935 Crore 

The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), chaired by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, met today and accorded approval to Capital Acquisition Proposals of the Services valued at approximately Rs 15,935 crore.

These included procurement of essential quantity of Light Machine Guns for the three Services through the Fast Track Procedure at an estimated cost of over Rs 1,819 crore. This procurement will meet the operational requirement of the troops deployed on the borders. A concurrent proposal is being processed for the balance quantity to be procured under the 'Buy and Make (Indian)' categorisation.

The DAC also accorded approval for procurement of 7.4 lakh Assault Rifles for the three Services. These Rifles will be ‘Made in India’ under the categorisation of 'Buy and Make (Indian)', through both Ordnance Factory Board and Private Industry at an estimated cost of Rs 12,280 crore.

In the last one month, to equip the soldiers on the border with modern and more effective equipment, the DAC has fast tracked procurement of the three main personal weapons, _i.e.,_ Rifles, Carbines and Light Machine Guns.

The DAC also approved procurement of 5,719 Sniper Rifles for the Indian Army and Indian Air Force at an estimated cost of Rs 982 crore. While these high precision weapons will be bought with ‘Buy Global’ categorisation, the ammunition for these will be initially procured and subsequently manufactured in India.

To enhance the anti-submarine warfare capabilities of Indian Naval Ships, the DAC accorded approval for the procurement of Advanced Torpedo Decoy Systems (ATDS) for the Indian Navy. The 'Mareech' system has been developed indigenously by Defence Research and Development Organisation and has successfully completed extensive trial evaluations. The 'Mareech' systems will be produced by Bharat Electronics Limited, Bengaluru at an estimated cost of Rs 850 crore.


----------



## ejaz007

*India Fast Tracks Procurement of Thousands of Machine Guns, Sniper Rifles*
© AP Photo/ Dar Yasin
MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE
20:15 13.02.2018(updated 20:21 13.02.2018)Get short URL
172
In the wake of two back to back terror strikes at Indian army camps, the country’s defense ministry has decided to shore up the infantry’s weapons stock. The infantry is facing a critical shortage of assault rifles, sniper rifles, and machine guns, crucial for an encounter with terrorists.

New Delhi (Sputnik): The Indian defense ministry on Tuesday approved $440 million worth of purchases, including 17,000 light machine guns (LMGs) and 5,719 sniper rifles for the armed forces. A high-level meeting headed by the country's defense minister Nirmala Sitharaman decided to fast-track the purchases that are to be made from global firms.

India earlier had to cancel a similar procurement plan due to a single vendor situation.

"To equip the soldiers at the border with modern and more effective equipment the defense acquisition council has fast-tracked procurement of the three main personal weapons i.e. rifles, carbines, and light machine guns," the defense ministry said in a statement.

The Indian Army, which currently requires at least 45,000 LMGs, is particularly interested in 7.62mm x 51mm LMGs capable of achieving an accuracy of over three minutes of angle up to a range of a minimum 800 meters.

READ MORE: Indian Army Launches Global Hunt for Advanced Sniper Rifle Night Sights

The defense ministry has decided to go in for an inter-governmental contract for weapons that are required immediately while the rest of the requirement would be fulfilled under the 'Make in India' initiative that will see an Indian firm partnering with a global counterpart to manufacture the weapons locally.

"This procurement will meet the operational requirement of the troops deployed at the borders. A concurrent proposal is being processed for the balance quantity to be procured under the Buy and Make (Indian) categorization," the defense ministry statement added.

Last month, the Defense Acquisition Council (DAC) cleared the procurement of 72,400 assault rifles and 93,895 close quarter battle carbines for $554 million on a fast-track basis.

https://sputniknews.com/military/201802131061620418-india-speeds-arms-purchase/


----------



## Hindustani78

Paramilitary forces at the Narnaud area near Jind on Thursday.(HT Photo)

Heavy security arrangements were in place across Hisar, Sirsa and Fatehabad in Haryana


----------



## Hindustani78

Army needs 27,000 sets of clothes annually, maintains about a year’s reserve
*Vijay Mohan*

*Tribune News Service*

*Chandigarh, February 14*
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/nation/army-calls-for-help-to-improve-siachen-gear/544132.html

The Army has invited proposals from private firms to help improve the design and quality of equipment being used by troops deployed in high-altitude areas and extreme climatic conditions. 

In a series of requests for proposals issued this week, the Master General of Ordnance’s Branch at the Army Headquarters has sought product improvement and vendor base widening for items such as the avalanche victim detector (AVD), ice axe, rock pitons, snow goggles, karabiner-related mountaineering equipment. 

The inclement weather and treacherous terrain is the biggest challenge faced by troops in high-altitude areas, including the Siachen Glacier, and casualties on this account have far outnumbered casualties due to hostile enemy activity. This is particularly so for avalanche-prone areas. 

The Army wants “better quality” AVD in tune with the latest concept available in India and abroad, for which 15 essential requirements have been defined. This includes functioning effectively at super-high altitudes up to 20,000 feet in -50°C and low atmospheric conditions, providing visual indication for victim detection, lightweight and having earphones. 

The Army procures about 20,000 AVDs annually. Troops deployed at altitudes above 14,000 feet, which includes posts in J&K, Himachal, Arunachal and Sikkim, are authorised 55 items of special clothing and equipment. Several items, including clothing, are imported. 

The Army is also reportedly evaluating, for the first time, extreme cold weather clothing items like down jackets, special trousers, anoraks, boot insoles and inner wear that have been supplied by Indian manufacturers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-February, 2018 18:01 IST
*Students from Jammu & Kashmir Visit Delhi as Part of Army’s Outreach Programme *

As part of the Indian Army’s ongoing outreach programme to foster the spirit of National Integration across the entire swathe of the country, a tour comprising of 13 students, accompanied by two male teachers from Rajouri, J&K is being organised from 11 to 21 February 18. These National Integration Tours are educational and motivational tours for youth of J&K and North Eastern States, with an aim to provide an insight into the rich heritage of the country as well as various developmental and industry initiatives that are underway. This initiative will expose them to various career options and enable them to interact with renowned personalities.

The tour was flagged off from Rajouri, J&K on 11 February 18 and during the course of the tour, participants have visited various cultural and historical places in Chandigarh and Delhi and would be further visiting places in Dehradun, Haridwar and Jammu. The participants interacted with General Bipin Rawat on 16 February 18. The General shared his experiences while serving in these areas with the students and motivated them to work hard and contribute actively in the Nation Building process. He also exhorted them to join the Indian Armed Forces and serve the cause of the Nation.

******

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat with the students and teachers of Rajouri District, J&K, in New Delhi on February 16, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Paramilitary forces deployed in Rohtak on Saturday. Photo: Dhaka

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/ha...panies-of-central-forces-deployed/545562.html
*Sushil Manav
Tribune News Service
Chandigarh, February 17 *

In all, 25 companies of the Central Armed Police Forces have been deployed across the state in view of ‘Jat Balidan Divas’ being organised by the Yashpal-Malik-led All-India Jat Aarakshan Sangharsh Samiti (AIJASS) in all 22 districts tomorrow.

Sources say the major deployment is in sensitive districts such as Rohtak, Sonepat, Jind and Jhajjar. 

“Central forces have been deployed as a precautionary measure. But we do not see any reason for disturbance in view of the recent compromise between the state government and Jat leaders,” said SS Prasad, Additional Chief Secretary (Home). 

He said 25 companies of the Central forces out of those called for the Jind rally had stayed back in view of the Bharatiya Kisan Union’s call to block roads leading to Delhi on February 23. 

“The Central forces will be deployed till the BKU’s programme,” Prasad added.

The AIJASS has announced ‘Balidan Divas’ to pay homage to youths killed in the quota violence in February 2016. In all, 31 persons, including 18 Jats, were killed then. 

“As per our earlier programme, we were to announce our future course of action on February 18. As the state government has already accepted our demands, Jats will assemble tomorrow morning and disperse in the afternoon after paying homage to 18 Jats killed in February 2016 and three others who died during agitations before 2016,” Malik said.

He said ‘Balidan Divas’ functions would be held in all 22 districts of Haryana, besides in Delhi, Uttar Pradesh and Rajasthan. 

The functions will be held at places were dharnas were organised last year, barring Jind district where the function will be held at Khatkar village instead of Ikkas village. Malik will visit Panipat, Jassia (Rohtak) and Sonepat tomorrow. 

State BKU president Gurnam Singh Charuni, meanwhile, said his organisation would block the Chandigarh-Delhi, Rohtak-Delhi, Moradabad-Delhi and Agra-Delhi roads to press for waiving farmer loans and implementing the Swaminathan Commission report.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...a-sitharaman-seeks-himachal-regiment-5070353/

Himachal Pradesh Chief Minister Jairam Thakur on Monday met Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman and sought setting up of a “Himachal Regiment” in the Army.

Thakur said the creation of such a regiment would help recognise the gallant services of soldiers from the state in the defence forces, noting that more than 1,200 personnel laid down their lives and 1,100 were conferred gallantry awards, including four Param Vir Chakras.

During his meeting with the defence minister, the chief minister said the armed forces were the most preferred career choice for Himachal Pradesh’s youth, but the recruitment quota for the state had been reduced after the implementation of the RMP (Recruitable Male Population) concept. He urged the minister for increasing the same, according to a state government statement.

The chief minister also sought the development of the Kangra airport for the airforce, saying it could serve as an alternative to the Pathankot airport. He said it would require the acquisition of additional 571-acre land, the cost of which would need to be met by the Defence Ministry. He also asked for an assurance that civilian flights would continue to operate from the airport even after its development as a defence asset.

The chief minister requested for the ministry’s support in shifting war equipment to Dharamshala’s War Memorial which was constructed as a tribute to brave martyrs. He also urged for taking forward the case of Manali-Leh railway line which is strategically important to the nation from the defence point of view.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/ja...eats-1-650-patients-in-two-months/545926.html
*Tribune News Service
Srinagar, February 18 *

The Army today said its medical centre at Rampur in north Kashmir’s Baramulla district treated 1,650 patients in two months this year. “The awam of Buniyar tehsil has been a beneficiary of the silent and dedicated services of the Army Medical Centre at Rampur.

The centre has been the preferred option for the patients of Buniyar, particularly the poorer section, due to the quality treatment provided to them along with free medicines,” the Army said in a statement. The Army said the “continued, selfless and unheralded service rendered by the centre has slowly yet surely made an unforgettable impact on the locals and has touched their lives.” 

“The sheer magnitude of people treated over a period of time speaks volume of the faith the local population vests with them. The Army Medical Centre has treated over 1,650 patients in January and February this year alone. 

The services of the centre have also been extended to patients in nearby and remote villages,” the Army said.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
20-February, 2018 13:40 IST
*Youth of Jammu & Kashmir participating in ‘WatanKoJano’ call on the President *

Youth from Jammu & Kashmir participating in ‘WatankoJano’, an initiative of the Ministry of Home Affairs, called on the President of India, Shri Ram NathKovind, at RashtrapatiBhavan today (February 20, 2018).

Speaking on the occasion, the President noted that the young participants have visited many cities, including Agra, Jaipur, Ajmer and now Delhi. They have interacted with a diversity of people and cultures of our country. They would no doubt have sensed the love and affection of our fellow citizens.

The President cited examples of achievements of students and youth from Jammu & Kashmir in different national-level competitive examinations and endeavours. He said that the entire country is proud of and appreciates the promise and talent of the young people of Jammu & Kashmir. This talent, he said, can lead them to great success.


The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind with the delegation of a youth of Jammu and Kashmir under the Youth Exchange Programme “Watan Ko Jano”, organised by the Ministry of Home Affairs, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind with the delegation of a youth of Jammu and Kashmir under the Youth Exchange Programme “Watan Ko Jano”, organised by the Ministry of Home Affairs, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind with the delegation of a youth of Jammu and Kashmir under the Youth Exchange Programme “Watan Ko Jano”, organised by the Ministry of Home Affairs, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
20-February, 2018 13:18 IST
*Cabinet approves setting up of bus bay near Indian Defence University Land in Gurugram, Haryana *

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given approval for de-notification of 03 marla of land overlapping with NHAI for setting up of bus bay near Indian Defence University Land in Gurugram, Haryana. The Cabinet also approved refund of Rs. 1,82,719 by Government of Haryana towards de-notification of 03 marla of land to Ministry of Defence, which was paid to Government of Haryana at the time of acquisition in 2011.

*Background:*

Indian Defence University is being setup at Binola and Bilaspur, in district Gurugram, Haryana. The University will be located approximately 11 Kms from HQ National Security Guard, on Delhi - Jaipur highway towards Jaipur.

The University will develop and propogate higher education in national security studies, defence management and defence technology and promote policy oriented research on all aspects relating to national security, both internal and external. It will promote co-ordination and interaction not only with Three Armed Services but also with other agencies i.e. Para Military Forces, Intelligence Services, Diplomats, Academicians, Strategic Planners, University Students and officers from Friendly Foreign Countries.

A total of 03 marla of land was overlapping with NHAI, with dual ownership of MoD and NHAI. In the interest of community at large, Indian Defence University proposed construction of Bus Bay along NH-8 for decongestion of heavy traffic on Delhi-Jaipur highway. 03 marla of land have been acquired by NHAI for construction of Bus Bay for passenger mobility, comfort and safety. This will significantly improve connectivity to Gurugram -Delhi. The final ridership of Indian Defence University is likely to be approx 12000-15000 including students, teaching/ non-teaching staff and their family members apart from local inhabitants.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ning-vessel/article22806817.ece?homepage=true
The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) chaired by Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on Tuesday cleared the procurement of infantry combat vehicles for the Army and a survey training vessel for the Navy at a combined cost of about ₹1850 crore.

“These include procurement of essential quantity of BMP-2 Infantry Combat Vehicles for mechanised infantry and other arms and services at an estimated cost of ₹1125 crore from the Ordinance Factory Board (OFB),” the Ministry said in a statement.

The second proposal is a Survey Training Vessel to augment the Navy’s growing hydrographic needs in ports, harbours and exclusive economic zones. Indian Navy has been undertaking hydrographic survey for a number of friendly nations in the Indian Ocean and beyond.

The construction of the vessel will be undertaken under Buy Indian-IDDM category of Defence Procurement Procedure by Indian shipyards at an estimated cost of ₹626 crore.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat with the students and teachers from Manipur, in New Delhi on February 21, 2018.






Ministry of Defence
21-February, 2018 16:06 IST
*Students from Manipur visit Delhi as part of Army’s outreach programme *

As part of the Indian Army’s ongoing outreach programme to foster the spirit of National Integration across the entire swathe of the country, a tour comprising of 11 Boys and 09 Girls, accompanied by two teachers from Sajik Tampak, Chandel, Manipur is being organised from 19 February to 01 March 18.

The tour was flagged off from Sajik Tampak, Chandel, Manipur on 16 February 18 and during the course of the tour, participants have visited various cultural and historical places in Delhi and Agra. The participants interacted with General Bipin Rawat on 21 February 18. The General shared his experiences with the students and motivated them to work hard and contribute actively in the Nation Building process. He also exhorted them to join the Indian Armed Forces and serve the cause of the Nation.

These National Integration Tours are educational and motivational tours for youth of North Eastern States and J&K, with an aim to provide an insight into the rich heritage of the country as well as various developmental and industry initiatives that are underway. This initiative will expose them to various career options and enable them to interact with renowned personalities.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore with a group of students from Manipur on a National Integration Tour, organised by the Assam Rifles, in New Delhi on February 22, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-February, 2018 18:07 IST
*Raksha Mantri Presents Best Marching Contingent Trophies *

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman today presented the Best Marching Contingent Trophies to the Punjab Regiment and the Indo Tibetan Border Police (ITBP) who participated at the Republic Day Parade on 26 January 2018 at the historic Rajpath, New Delhi. Commandant, the Punjab Regiment Centre Brigadier Sanjeev Soni received the Trophy on behalf of the Punjab Regiment while Director General Shri RK Pachnanda received the trophy on behalf of ITPB. Smt Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated the two contingents for their excellent performance and for receiving the trophies. 

The function was attended by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre, the Chief of Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, the Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa, Defence Secretary Shri Sanjay Mitra and other senior officers from the Ministry of Defence, the three Services and Ministry of Home Affairs. 

On the auspicious occasion of 69th Republic Day, the marching contingent of one of the oldest regiments of Indian Army, the Punjab Regiment participated amongst other contingents wherein one Officer, two Junior Commissioned Officers and 144 Other Ranks from all the units of the regiment displayed unmatched talent and glory. The Punjab Regiment Republic Day Contingent was earlier adjudged the Best Marching Contingent in the year 1993.

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman presenting the Best Marching Contingent trophy for Republic Day Parade 2018 to the Commandant, the Punjab Regiment Centre Brigadier Sanjeev Soni, in New Delhi on February 23, 2018.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman presenting the Best Marching Contingent trophy for Republic Day Parade 2018 to the Director General Indo Tibetan Border Police (ITBP), Shri R.K. Pachnanda, in New Delhi on February 23, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre is also seen.






The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing the gathering, during the presentation ceremony of the Best Marching Contingent trophies for Republic Day Parade 2018, in New Delhi on February 23, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, the three Service Chiefs: Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, General Bipin Rawat and Admiral Sunil Lanba and the Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra are also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a group photograph with the officials of Punjab Regiment, during the presentation ceremony of the Best Marching Contingent trophies for Republic Day Parade 2018, in New Delhi on February 23, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, the Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat and Commandant, the Punjab Regiment Centre Brigadier Sanjeev Soni are also seen.






The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a group photograph with the officials of Indo Tibetan Border Police (ITBP), during the presentation ceremony of the Best Marching Contingent trophies for Republic Day Parade 2018, in New Delhi on February 23, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Director General Indo Tibetan Border Police (ITBP), Shri R.K. Pachnanda are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-February, 2018 15:25 IST
*Rakshamantri Distributes Cheques to Households for Land Acquisition Under Project Seabird, Karwar *

RakshaMantriSmt Nirmala Sitharamandistributes cheques worth almost 5 crore for 30 households (96 persons) who were rehabilitated under Operation Seabird (Naval Project). She expressed gratitude towards those who have given their land for the development of the strategic Naval Base that shall strengthen the presence of the Navy along the Western Coast of India.

Govt. of India, Ministry of Defence (MoD) acquired private land measuring 2412 acres 15 guntas 7 anas located in 13 vilages of Talukas Karwar and Ankola, Uttar Kannada District in Karnataka for the purpose of creating Naval Base. At the time of acquisition of land from 1988 to 2000, a sum of Rs. 22.55 crores was paid to the ex-land owners towards compensation besides Rs. 126 crores towards rehabilitation packages to the project affected families.

Some land owners who were not satisfied with quantum of compensation awarded by Special Land Acquisition Officer (SLAO), had filed references u/s 18 of Land Acquisition (LA) Act 1894, following which the Courts awarded enhanced compensation @ Rs. 4.60 lacs per acre which was confirmed by the Supreme Court.

Accordingly, in compliance of the Court orders, MoD till date has already paid Rs. 380.42 crore as enhanced compensation in respect of 1008 such cases. This amount has already been deposited with SLAOKarwar for onward disbursal to land owners through the Execution Courts at Karwar/ Ankola.

As regards applications filed by ex-land owners u/s 28-A of LA Act, sanction of MoD has been accorded in 858 cases for an amount of Rs. 207.11 crore. DEO, Bangalore deposited Rs. 154 crore as on 23.02.2018 with SLAO, Karwar. The balance amount of Rs. 53,11,58,544/- will be deposited by DEO Bangalore with SLAO, Karwar within February 2018.

To sum up, of the total land acquisition compensation to be provided to the land owners of Rs 587 crore (including Section 18(1) and Section 28-A), the Central Government has already deposited Rs 534 crore with the SLAO and the Courts. The balance Rs 53 crore will be deposited by the end of February 2018.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

It observed that in view of a vast catchment area, there should be a separate police range for Ladakh region to ensure efficiency in the system, the spokesman said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
28-February, 2018 18:54 IST
*A Total of 100 New Fobs Will be Dedicated For The Service of Mumbaikarswithin Next 12 Months: Piyush Goyal *

Three newly constructed foot over bridges at Elphinstone Road, Currey road & Ambivali Built by Indian Army dedicated to the nation by Mumbaikars.

In a rare and first of its kind gesture, the three newly constructed Foot Over Bridges at Elphinstone Road, Currey Road &Ambivali stations built by Indian Army were dedicated by the Mumbaikars in the august presence of Shri DevendraFadnavis Chief Minister of Maharshtra, Union Minister for Railways and Coal Shri PiyushGoyal, Shri RajenGohain, Minister of State of Railways and Dr. Subhash Bhamre - Minister of State for Defence at the inaugural ceremony on Tuesday, 27th February, 2018 alongwith two other FOBs at Currey Road &Ambivali stations of Central Rly. The inaugural plaque for newly constructed FOB at Elphinstone Road was unveiled by a flower vendor Shri ShivrajKonde, while the second plaque of Currey Road FOB was unveiled by a dabbawalla, Shri Sopan More and the third plaque of Ambivali FOB was unveiled by a fish vendor,SmtLataChandrakantKoli.

As a mark of gratitude towards the brave heart Indian Army, flower vendors specially decorated the Elphinstone Road FOB for its dedication to the nation ceremony. The Ministry of Railways had joined hands with the Ministry of Defence to build new FOBs over three of its Mumbai suburban railway stations, namely Elphinstone Road, Currey Road &Ambivali. The Indian Army commenced the work for construction of Foot Over Bridges at these stations on war footing and completed it within a record time of approx. three months. It aims to provide relief and also cater to the increasing commuter traffic at these stations.

On this occasion, Minister of Railways Shri PiyushGoyal expressed his gratitude, as a Mumbaikar, towards Indian Army for undertaking this magnanimous task and for completing it in a record time. He further said that since October, 2017, 20 FOBs have been constructed over the entire Mumbai suburban section. Out of these 3 have been constructed by Indian Army and 17 FOBs have been constructed by both WR & CR. Shri Goyal said “22 more FOBs are planned to be constructed by June, 2018 and 56 more FOBs have been sanctioned and will be provided within next 12 months.”Accordingly, a total of 100 new FOBs will be dedicated for the service of Mumbaikars. Shri Goyaladded that through the completion of various vital projects in Mumbai, “we shall cherish the dream of Hon’ble Prime Minister of *“New India, New Railways”.*



Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Fadnavis while addressing the media, thanked the Indian Army for their valuable contribution to the Mumbaikars and also to the Central Govt. for sanctioning a budgetary allocation of Rs. 55,000 crores since the last financial year for the development of railway infrastructure over Mumbai suburban section.



With these developments, Railways have speeded up the process of upgradation of infrastructure for passengers with safety point of view at all the suburban stations, with special emphasis on Parel – Elphinstone Road stations and such other stations for a more safer and convenient travel.



*Details of the newly constructed FOB at Elphinstone Road*



The new FOB at Elphinstone Road spanning a length of 73.1 mtrs and a width of 3.65 mtrs has been constructed at a cost of Rs. 10.44 crores by Indian Army in a record time of 117 days, which connects Parel station on the East side and PhoolwaliGali outside the Elphinstone Road station on the west side. This new FOB has been provided to facilitate smooth flow of passengers and to decongest both Elphinstone Road and Parel stations, especially during peak hours. The FOB has been built on war footing by the Ministry of Defence, in the aftermath of the unfortunate incident of stampede occurred at Elphinstone road station on 29th September, 2017.



*Major Benefits:*




This new FOB will help in smooth flow & de-congestion of commuters crowd during peak hours at both Elphinstone Road and Parel stations.
This will prove to be very much convenient for flower & fish vendors of nearby markets.
This new FOB will be a boon for daily commuters which will not only provide an additional mode for changing the platforms from East to West side and vice versa.
Appx 1.6 Lakh passengers who are commuting daily at these two stations will be highly benefited.


*****

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal and the Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis at the inauguration of the newly constructed Foot Over Bridges, in Mumbai on February 27, 2018.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal, the Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain at the inauguration of the newly constructed Foot Over Bridges, in Mumbai on February 27, 2018.






The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal interacting with the media at the inauguration of the newly constructed Foot Over Bridges, in Mumbai on February 27, 2018. The Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain are also seen.






The Commissioner, Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority, Shri U.P.S. Madan handing over the land documents for high speed Rail Terminal at Bandra Kurla Complex (BKC) to the Managing Director, National High Speed Rail Corporation Ltd., Shri Achal Khare, in the presence of the Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal and the Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis, in Mumbai on February 27, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Commissioner, Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority, Shri U.P.S. Madan handing over the land documents for high speed Rail Terminal at Bandra Kurla Complex (BKC) to the Managing Director, National High Speed Rail Corporation Ltd., Shri Achal Khare, in the presence of the Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal and the Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis, in Mumbai on February 27, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain and other dignitaries are also seen.






The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal at the inauguration of the 5th PHD Global Rail Convention-2018, in New Delhi on February 28, 2018.






The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal releasing the Knowledge Report, at the inauguration of the 5th PHD Global Rail Convention-2018, in New Delhi on February 28, 2018.







The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal delivering the inaugural address at the 5th PHD Global Rail Convention-2018, in New Delhi on February 28, 2018.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal delivering the inaugural address at the 5th PHD Global Rail Convention-2018, in New Delhi on February 28, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

“The vintage of personal weapons, assault rifles, carbines and LMGs being operated by the troops of the three services, especially by soldiers positioned on the borders and in areas affected by militancy has been a cause of concern for over a decade…

With the approval of these two proposals, the Government has cleared procurement of the entire range of personal weapons for the three Services, the Ministry said in a statement.

These small arms would be procured under the Buy and Make (Indian) category and of the total quantities envisaged, 75% will be through Indian industry under “Buy and Make (Indian)” category and balance through Ordnance Factory Board (OFB). The cost of carbines and LMGs is ₹4,607 crore and ₹3,000 crore respectively.

The reservation for the OFB has been kept to optimally utilise their infrastructure and capacity, as well as provide a window for assimilation of critical technologies towards building indigenous capability in small arms manufacturing, the Ministry stated.

In the last two months, the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) had accorded approval for *procurement* of a series of small arms.

The largest deal is for the procurement of 7.4 lakh assault rifles from both OFB and Private Industry at an estimated cost of ₹12,280 crore.

Other approved small arms proposals include 5,917 sniper rifles for the Army 

*Purchase to include 41,000 Light Machine Guns and over 3.5 lakh Close Quarter Battle carbines for the three services. *

Indian Air Force for about ₹982 crore, *17,000 Light Machine Guns (LMG) for the three Services* at an estimated cost of over ₹1,819 crore, and another proposal for 72,400 assault rifles and 93,895 Carbines at a combined cost of ₹3,547 crore.

The cost of carbines and LMGs is ₹4,607 crore and ₹3,000 crore respectively.

Of the various small arms, immediate operational requirement for the soldiers deployed on the borders will be procured through fast track route and for the balance production lines will be set up in India.

**********

The DAC also approved the procurement of essential quantity of High Capacity Radio Relay (HCRR) for the Army and Air Force at a cost of over Rs 1092 crore .

The HCRRs would provide fail-safe and reliable communication along with increased bandwidth in the Tactical Battle Area.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-March, 2018 16:41 IST
*Dr Bhamre inaugurates Annual Army Seminar 2017-18 *

Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr Subhash Bhamre inaugurated one-day Annual Army Seminar for 2017-18 on ‘Contribution of the Army Towards Nation Building’ at Manekshaw Centrehere today. Objective of the seminar is to highlight the contributions of the Indian Army towards Nation building and identify new spheres and areas for future participation.

Delivering the key note address Dr Bhamre said currently, 60 per cent of defence related requirements are met through imports.This is, however, changing with the ‘Make In India’ endeavour. In the coming years, a huge chunk of our defence budget that now goes to foreign companies will be infused into indigenous defence industry. The Indian Army, with its extensive range of equipment, emerges as a key entity in making the ‘Make in India’ pursuit, a success.

Complimenting the role of the Army, Dr Bhamre said, the pan India footprint has facilitated it to be the de-facto ‘first responders’ in many a disaster situation saving the precious lives of our citizens. The nation is grateful to the Army for its dedicated efforts and contribution.

Dr Bhamre saidceasefire violations on the Line of Control continue to target Indian Army posts as well as civilian population and infrastructure…However, focussed operations by our security forces have resulted in neutralisation of a large number of terrorists. He further said the country needs to continue with firm actions to negate, mitigate and destroy elements inimical to our security. He also mentioned that the insurgency problem in the North Eastern States have been largely contained.

He also released two books, namely ‘The Purpose of India’s Security Strategy: Defence, Deterrence and Global Involvement’by Prof Gautam Sen and ‘Mountain Warfare and the Indian Army: Towards An Effective Deterrence Capability’ by Col Gautam Das (Retd). Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat delivered the welcome address.

During the day long deliberations, major aspects like contribution of Indian Army towards nation building in the fields of education, social systems, youth empowerment, economic upliftment and direct connect with the people in far flung areas were discussed.The aspects of military diplomacy being an effective instrument of national foreign policy was also deliberated upon.

The seminar was well attended by eminent senior veterans and serving officers of the three Services &Ministry of Defence, DRDO, Defence Public Sector Undertakings, the Strategic Community and the Media.

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre releasing two books, namely ‘The Purpose of India’s Security Strategy: Defence, Deterrence and Global Involvement’ by Prof. Gautam Sen and ‘Mountain Warfare and the Indian Army: Towards an Effective Deterrence Capability’ by Col. Gautam Das (Retd), at the Annual Army Seminar 2017-18, in New Delhi on March 01, 2018. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat is also seen.






The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the gathering at the Annual Army Seminar 2017-18, in New Delhi on March 01, 2018. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat is also seen.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat addressing the gathering at the Annual Army Seminar 2017-18, in New Delhi on March 01, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
5-March, 2018 15:07 IST
*Reforms in the Indian Army to Enhance Combat Capability *

A Committee of Experts (CoE) was constituted by Ministry of Defence under the chairmanship of Lt. Gen. (Retd) DB Shekatkar to recommend measures to enhance combat capability and rebalance defence expenditure of the armed forces. The Committee submitted its report in December 2016. The Report was taken up by the Ministry of Defence to frame key action points and roadmap for implementation. Action has already been initiated on the following:


Optimization of Signals Establishments to include Radio Monitoring Companies, Corps Air Support Signal Regiments, Air Formation Signal Regiments, Composite Signal Regiments and merger of Corps Operating and Engineering Signal Regiments.
Restructuring of repair echelons in the Army to include Base Workshops, Advance Base Workshops and Static / Station Workshops in the field Army.
Redeployment of Ordnance echelons to include Vehicle Depots, Ordnance Depots and Central Ordnance Depots apart from streamlining inventory control mechanisms.
Better utilization of Supply and Transportation echelons and Animal Transport Units.
Closure of Military Farms and Army Postal Establishments in peace locations.
Enhancement in standards for recruitment of clerical staff and drivers in the Army.
Improving the efficiency of the National Cadet Corps.


This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to ShriD. Kupendra Reddyin Rajya Sabha today.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

*M*inistry of Home Affairs
06-March, 2018 16:32 IST
*Retirement of CAPF Personnel *

As reported by Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs) & Assam Rifles (AR), the details of personnel, who have left their jobs, taken voluntary retirement or resigned during the last three years and upto 31.01.2018, force and rank-wise are as per details given below:



*Force*

*CRPF*

*Gazetted Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
14
21
33
02

Resi
21
26
26
03



Subordinate Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
93
482
840
58


Resi
92
68
70
07






Other Ranks
2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
673
2845
3481
183

Resi
483
359
673
67




Total
VR
8725

Resi
1895

BSF

Gazetted Officers

2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR

5
26
33
4

Resi

31
26
38
5



Subordinate Officers

2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
53
295
761
75



Resi
79
62
78
1


Other Ranks

2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
453
2811
5207
319

Resi
288
231
298
19




Total
VR
10042

Resi
1156

Total
VR
Resi


ITBP

Gazetted Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018

VR
2
4
6
1


Resi
10
14
26
0

*

*Subordinate Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
10
20
55
2


Resi
12
4
9
1




Other Ranks
2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
13
62
190
4



Resi
29
22
19
3


Total

VR
369

Resi
149





*
*SSB*
*
Gazetted Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
1
5
8
0


Resi
19
9
10
0



Subordinate Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
13
121
232
0


Resi
18
7
6
0




Other Ranks
2015
2016
2017
2018**

*VR
47
151
250
28


Resi
85
63
42
7
*

*
Total*
*VR
856

Resi
266*


*CISF*

*Gazetted Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018


VR
4
5
14
3


Resi
3
9
3
1



Subordinate Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018


VR
18
106
162
8


Resi
269
176
170
25




Other Ranks
2015
2016
2017
2018


VR
104
477
633
17


Resi
370
239
578
16


Total*

*VR
1551

Resi
1859

*
*AR*

*Gazetted Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
0
0
0
0


Resi
0
0
0
0




Subordinate Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
9
11
32
1


Resi
0
0
0
0





Other Ranks
2015
2016
2017
2018*

VR
85
146
571
79


Resi 
16
9
33
2

Total

VR
934

Resi
60
*

*Total*
*
Gazetted Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018*

110
145
197
19


Subordinate Officers
2015
2016
2017
2018*

666
1352
2415
178


Other Ranks
2015
2016
2017
2018*

2646
7415
11975
744


Total
27862


*



















VR - Voluntary Retirement, Resi : Resignation



* As on 31.01.2018







The CAPFs have informed that the force personnel proceeded on voluntary retirement and resignation from CAPFs/AR mainly due to various personal and domestic reasons, including children/family issues, health/illness of self or family, social/ family obligations and commitments etc. Some personnel also sought voluntary retirement to enjoy a static life as well as pensionary benefits after completing 20 years of service.



The personnel who intend to proceed on voluntary retirement or submit resignation are given personal hearing/counseling by their Controlling Officers. Voluntary Retirement/ resignation is essentially a personal choice. However, improvement in the working condition of officers/men in CAPFs is a continuous endeavour. Some of the measures taken for improving the working conditions are as per details given below:



*Steps taken by the Government to check attrition of CAPF personnel *



i) Transparent policies pertaining to transfer and leave of CAPFs and AR personnel. The hospitalization period due to injuries while on duty is treated as on duty. Choice posting is considered to the extent possible after the personnel served in hard area. 



(ii) Regular interaction of officers with troops to find out and redress their grievances.



(iii) Officers/personnel due for retirement are considered for terminal posting.



(iv) Ensuring adequate rest and relief by regulating the duty hours.



(v) Improving living conditions for troops, providing adequate recreational/ entertainment, sports, communication facilities etc. Crèche facility is also provided at various establishments (where feasible) to facilitate the female employees.



(vi) Facility of retention of government accommodation at the place of last posting (for keeping the family) while posted in NE State, J&K and LWE affected areas (except State Capitals).



(vii) Providing better medical facilities, also organizing talks with specialists to address their personal and psychological concerns and organizing Meditation & Yoga routinely for better stress management.



(viii) Adequately compensating the troops deployed in difficult areas.



(ix) Other welfare measures like facility of Central Police Canteen (CPC), scholarship for wards etc. Also air courier service has been provided to CAPF personnel deployed in NE States, J&K and LWE affected areas as welfare measure.



(x) Designating retired CAPF personnel as ex-CAPF personnel for better identity and community recognition.



(xi) Promotions are released regularly to eligible personnel as & when the vacancies arise. Financial benefits under Modified Assured Career Progression (MACP) are given in case promotion does not take place for want of vacancies at 10, 20 & 30 years of service. 



Besides above, implementation of suitable model for improvement of working conditions of CAPFs & AR is a continuous process and instructions in this regard are issued from time to time by this Ministry.



This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju in a written reply to question in the Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Home Affairs
06-March, 2018 16:31 IST
*Facilities to CAPF Personnel *

The total number of CAPFs & AR personnel posted in the country, force-wise as on 31.01.2018 is as under :-



*Force
Number of personnel posted*

CRPF
3,01,041

BSF
2,46,554

CISF
1,42,836

SSB
80,285

ITBP
83,641

Assam Rifle
63,485

*Total
9,17,842*


As per information received from CAPFs & AR, *4202* personnel died during service and on duty due to non-combat causes during the last three years and current year upto 31.01.2018.

CAPFs & AR personnel and officers (upto the rank of Commandant, who are deployed in field formation only) are entitled to Ration Money Allowance @ Rs. 97.85 per head per day.


The details of facilities provided to CAPF personnel is as per details given below:



Continuous endeavours are made to improve the living conditions of the CAPF personnel, including enhancing the level of their housing satisfaction and appropriate budgetary allocations are also made for this purpose.
Forces have taken adequate steps to provide potable drinking water to its troops and families even in remotest areas. Borewells in permanent locations, water supplies from State Water bodies, installing commercial Reverse Osmosis (RO) system and water-harvesting are some of the measures undertaken by the forces for providing water.
CAPF personnel deployed at borders are provided with barrack accommodation with cook house, dining hall and toilet blocks. In harsh areas, integrated composite building with central heating and freeze proof toilets are provided. Medical facilities, Air Courier Services, dedicated rail coaches in some major trains, Central Police Canteen, recreation and transit camp facilities are also available to the personnel deployed at borders.
Ex-gratia lump-sum compensation @ Rs.35 lakhs for death on active duty and Rs.25 Lakhs for death on duty, as the case may be, is entitled to the Next of Kin of the deceased personnel.
Under the Prime Minister Scholarship Scheme, amount @ Rs.2250/- pm for girls and Rs.2000/- pm for boys is being released to the wards of serving/retired CAPFs, AR and NSG personnel. Prime Minister Scholarship is admissible to 1000 girls and 1000 boys.
5% vacancies are reserved in Group ‘C’ for compassionate appointments for NoK of the deceased personnel.
There is a reservation in MBBS and BDS seats for the wards of CAPFs & AR personnel in Medical Colleges.
Central Police Canteens are functioning at various locations in the country.
A Welfare & Rehabilitation Board has been established for the welfare and rehabilitation of CAPF & AR personnel and their families including disabled personnel.
The NOKs of deceased CAPFs & AR personnel who sacrificed their lives for the cause of nation are eligible for ‘Operational Casualty Certificate’.
The Government has accepted the recommendations of 7th Central Pay Commission (CPC) on various allowances, inter alia, Risk & Hardship Allowance, Dress Allowance, Additional Free Railway Warrant/LTC, etc.


This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju in a written reply to question in the Lok Sabha today.



****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat with the students and teachers from Govt. Law College, Mumbai, in New Delhi on March 06, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-March, 2018 15:13 IST
*Women Personnel in Army *

Held strength of women officers (excluding Medical, Dental and Nursing) in the Indian Army for the last three years are as under:

*Year
Number of officers*

2015 (as on 1st July)
1466

2016 (as on 1st July)
1512

2017 (as on 1st July)
1548



The borne strength of women officers (excluding Medical and Dental) in the Indian Navy as on 1st January from 2015 onwards is as follows

Year
Borne strength of women officers

2015
382

2016
409

2017
469



The strength of women officers (except Medical and Dental branch) in Indian Air Force in the last three years is as follows:

*Year
Strength of women officers*

2015
1428

2016
1584

2017
1598


Details of women officers (excluding Medical, Dental and Nursing) in different Arms and Service of Indian Army as on 1st January, 2018 are as under:

*Arm / Service
Women officers*

AAD
63

Engrs
195

Sigs
220

ASC
265

AOC
292

EME
263

Int
73

Army Avn
20

AEC
85

RVC
0

JAG
85



Total
1561



Current held strength of women officers in Armed Forces Medical Services as on 1st January, 2018 is as under:

*Services
Number of Officers*

AMC (Medical Officers)
975

AD Corps (Dental Officers)
127

MNS (Military Nursing Service)
3730


There are no non-commissioned women officers in the Army. As on 27 February 2018, the total strength of women officers in the Indian Navy (including Medical and Dental) is 639.

The branch wise breakdown is as follows:

*Branch /Cadre / Specialisation
Strength*

Education
132

Logistics
144

Law
04

ATC
67

Naval Constructor
64

Observer
70

Pilot
02

Naval Armament
10

Medical
144

Dental
02

Total:
639


Branch wise details of women officers (except Medical and Dental branch) in the Indian Air Force (IAF) as on 1st February, 2018 is as follows:

Branch
No. of women officers

F(P)
104

F(N)
16

AE(M)
48

AE(L)
569

ADM
430

LGS
162

ACCTS
116

EDN
83

MET
70

*Total:
1598*

There are no non-commissioned women officers in the IAF.


The complaints of discrimination received from women officers at work place in the armed forces are investigated and necessary action taken against defaulting officers, in accordance with the prevailing Acts and rules in force.

This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Smt Kamla Devi Paatle in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
07-March, 2018 15:11 IST
*Recruitment of Soldiers *

The details of youths who were recruited as soldiers in the Indian Army at various levels such as Commissioned Officers, Junior Commissioned Officers / Other Ranks (JCOs / ORs) are given below:

*Officers *:
Year
Candidates Selected*

2015
1961

2016
1858

2017
1773



*JCOs / ORs *:
Year
Candidates Selected*

2014-15
66,992

2015-16
71,434

2016-17
52,086

2017-18
17,257(Till 31st December 2017)

*Recruitment for Commissioned Officers is done calendar year wise, whereas the recruitment for JCO / ORs is done financial year wise.

This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Vinod Lakhamashi Chavda in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

In Leh today. Sitharaman to discuss border security


*Leh, March 10 *


Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman is arriving in Leh on a day-long visit tomorrow.

She is scheduled to attend the Defence Research and Development Organisation’s International Women’s Day function at Leh town. She will hand over the ‘Deep Lakshmi Baton’ to the next year’s host.

She is also expected to meet the representatives of the Ladakh Autonomous Hill Development Council, Leh. She will also interact with local farmers and women self-help groups. Sitharaman is also expected to review the security situation on the Indo-China border with the top Army officers. — OC





Major General N Srinivas Rao, GOC, TASA reviewing the attestation parade held at Artillery Centre in Hyderabad on Sunday. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ade-for-400-recruits-held/article23037071.ece

Artillery Centre at Golconda conducted attestation parade for recruits on completion of their year-long training. The passing-out parade for 400 recruits was reviewed by General Officer Commanding, Telangana and Andhra Sub Area Major General N. Srinivas Rao, and was witnessed by parents and guardians.

Mr. Rao lauded the efforts of Artillery Centre for improving the standards of training. He handed over medals to the recruits, who did the best in drill, physical training, and weapon training. Medal for the ‘Overall Best Recruit’ was awarded to Rahul Lakhera.

Mr. Rao also presented honorary medals to parents and guardians, and interacted with them along with commandant, Artillary Centre, Brigadier R.R. Kumar and senior army officers, instructors and staff. Later, he laid a wreath at the war memorial of the Artillery Centre and paid tribute to martyred soldiers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-March, 2018 18:21 IST
*National Integration Tour of students From Shopian & Kulgam (J&K) *

As part of the Indian Army’s ongoing outreach programme to foster the spirit of National Integration across the entire swathe of the country, a tour comprising of 28 boys between the age of 13 to 30 years, accompanied by two teachers from Shopian and Kulgam districts of J&K visited New Delhi from 11 March to 15 March 18.

The tour was flagged off from Behibagh, Srinagar (J&K) on 10 March 18 and during the course of the tour, participants visited various cultural and historical places in Delhi. The students interacted with General Bipin Rawat on 13 March 18 during which the General shared his experiences while serving in these areas and motivated them to work hard and contribute actively in the nation building process.

The National Integration Tours are educational and motivational tours for the youth, with an aim to provide an insight into the rich heritage of the country as well as various developmental and industry initiatives that are underway. This initiative exposes them to various career options and enables them to interact with renowned personalities.

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2018 19:58 IST
*Garhwal Rifles War Memorial Hostel at Dehradun Ready for Inaugration on 18 March *

After long wait the Garhwal Rifles Regiment War Memorial Boys and Girls Hostel is ready at Danda Lakhond in Dehradun and will be inaugurated tomorrow by the Hon’ble Chief Minister of Uttrakhand Shri Trivendra Singh Rawat. Chief of Army Staff Gen Bipin Rawat and Vice Chief of Army Staff Lt Gen Sarath Chand, Colonel of Regiment Garhwal Rifles & Scouts, Major General BC Khanduri, AVSM (retd) Chairman, Parliamentary Committee on Defence, Shri Ganesh Joshi, MLA of Mussoorie and other dignitaries will also be present to grace the momentous event.

Hostel will benefit wards of large number of Martyrs, Veer Naris, serving soldiers and ex-servicemen.The hostel has been constructed on 4.18 acres land donated by Uttrakhand State Government in 2011.This10.28 Crores project has been executed through generous contribution of 2.5 Crores from Uttrakhand State Government and remaining from various headquarters of the Army. A number of corporate houses and Regimental Officers have also contributed generously towards construction, providing amenities and furnishing the facility.

The hostel has state of the art boarding and lodging facilities for 125 boys and 125 girls starting from 5th standard to 12th standard, along with bus facility for conveyance to schools, round the clock security, in house medical facilities including doctor on call, recreation facilities including indoor and outdoor sports, personality development classes, fully stocked library, tuition facilities, audio visual room and computer lab, coaching for professional exams, career counselling session and assistance in admission in reputed schools of Dehradun. The fees structure of the hostel has been designed keeping in mind the educational allowances and hostel grants entitled to wards of Martyrs, Veer Naris, serving soldiers and ex-servicemen.




















****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-March, 2018 17:44 IST
*War Memorial Boys and Girls Hostel (WMBGH) at Dehradun Inaugurated by Chief Minister Shri Trivendra Singh Rawat *

War Memorial Boys and Girls Hostel at village DandaLakhond, Dehradun was inaugurated in a grand ceremony by Honorable Chief Minister of Uttrakhand Shri Trivendra Singh Rawat on 18 Mar 2018. The ceremony was also attended by General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff. On this auspicious occasion several senior officers from the Indian Army, civil administration of Uttarkhand, representatives from corporate companies who donated funds for the construction and furnishing of the project, army veterans from Dehradun and many other dignitaries were present. The function commenced with key note speech by Lt Gen Sarath Chand, Vice Chief of Army Staff and Colonel of the Garhwal Rifles and Garhwal Scouts followed by speech by the Honourable Chief Minister of Uttrakhand. The gathering was then addressed by the Chief of the Army Staff and other dignitaries.

The Garhwal Rifles War Memorial Boys and Girls Hostel at Lansdowne exist since 1980. With changing times, to give level playing platform to children of all ranks of the regiment in terms of modern education and all round development, the need was felt to shift the hostel to Dehradun. Conforming to the Army’s vision of ‘Quality Education at Affordable Cost’ in education institutes under its patronage, the idea for constructing a new WMBGH at Dehradun with modern amenities was conceived by Lt Gen Sarath Chand in 2011 and was overwhelmingly supported by the Garhwal fraternity. Hostel has been constructed on 4.18 acres of land donated by the Uttrakhand State Government under the stewardship of then Chief Minister Major General BC Khanduri (retired). The Bhoomi Pujan was conducted on 09th September 2016 in presence of the Colonel of the Regiment and the construction commenced since then.

The hostel constructed at the cost of Rs 10.28 Cr has state of the art boarding and lodging facilities for 125 boys and 125 girls starting from 5th standard to 12th standard, along with bus facility for conveyance to schools, round the clock security, in house medical facilities including doctor on call, recreation facilities including indoor and outdoor sports, personality development classes, fully stocked library, tuition facilities, audio visual room and computer lab, coaching for professional exams, career counselling session and assistance in admission in reputed schools of Dehradun. The fees structure of the hostel has been designed keeping in mind the educational allowances and hostel grants entitled to wards of Martyrs, Veer Naris, serving soldiers and ex-servicemen of the Indian Army. The approximate fees of the hostel inclusive of all the listed facilities would be Rupees 88,800/- to Rupees 95,400/-. The vacancies are reserved for wards of Martyrs, Veer Naris, serving soldiers and ex- servicemen who are domiciled resident of Uttarkhand.

During the ceremony, mementos were also presented to representatives of the corporate companies namely ONGC Limited, Kajaria Tiles Private Limited, IREDA, Zen Technologies Private limited, Moet Hennessy India Private limited, Trianz Private Limited, Sheela Foam Limited and Ashok Leyland who have contributed for the construction and furnishing of the hostel. All the dignitaries were briefed by Commandant GRRC Brigadier Indrajeet Chatterjee about the facilities being offered at the hostel. This hostel will benefit wards of large number of Martyrs, Veer Naris, serving soldiers and ex-servicemen of Uttarkhand.



***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat presenting a memento to the Chief Minister of Uttarakhand, Shri Trivendra Singh Rawat, in Dehradun on March 18, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind with the Probationers of Indian Postal Service from Rafi Ahmed Kidwai National Postal Academy, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018. The Secretary (Post), Shri Ananta Narayan Nanda is also seen.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind with the Probationers of Indian Corporate Law Service of 2017 batch (8th Batch) from Indian Institute of Corporate Affairs, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018. The Secretary, Ministry of Corporate Affairs, Shri Injeti Srinivas is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore at the Flagging-off Ceremony of the BSF Mount Everest (8848) Expedition-2018, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018. The DG, BSF, Shri K.K. Sharma is also seen.




The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore presenting the Flag to the leader of the BSF Mount Everest (8848) Expedition-2018, at a function, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018. The DG, BSF, Shri K.K. Sharma is also seen.





The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore addressing at the Flagging-off Ceremony of the BSF Mount Everest (8848) Expedition-2018, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018. The DG, BSF, Shri K.K. Sharma is also seen.







The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore visiting the exhibition, at the Flagging-off Ceremony of the BSF Mount Everest (8848) Expedition-2018, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018. The DG, BSF, Shri K.K. Sharma is also seen.






The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore visiting the exhibition, at the Flagging-off Ceremony of the BSF Mount Everest (8848) Expedition-2018, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018. The DG, BSF, Shri K.K. Sharma is also seen.





The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore visiting the exhibition, at the Flagging-off Ceremony of the BSF Mount Everest (8848) Expedition-2018, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018.






The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore with the team members of the BSF Mount Everest (8848) Expedition-2018, at the Flagging-off Ceremony, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018. The DG, BSF, Shri K.K. Sharma is also seen.






The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore flagging-off the BSF Mount Everest (8848) Expedition-2018, at a function, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-March, 2018 18:01 IST
*Indian Army Releases Book on Paramveer Chakra Awardees : Paramveer Parwane *


General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff released a book on Paramveer Chakra Awardees - ‘Paramveer Parwane’ on 20 March 2018. The book illustrates the bravery of Paramveer Chakra Awardees from 1947 to 1965 and is written by Dr Prabhakiran Jain published by Medha Books. The book has eleven short stories, poems, and songs highlighting the history of the battles in which the brave soldiers sacrificed their lives and have shown the utmost courage & leadership while facing the enemy during War to protect the motherland.

The book is available in paperback & coffee table book format and its second part will be released shortly. Dr Prabhakiran Jain’s contribution to children’s literature has been recognized by many institutions across India. She is a three-time recipient of the Bal Sahitya Samman and Bal & Kishore Sahitya Samman awarded by the Hindi Academy and has 15 books to her credit. The writer has used simple and lucid language keeping young readers in mind.









Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-March, 2018 13:46 IST
*50 Half Marathons conducted over last 50 days by corps of EME of Indian Army *

 Lt Gen Sarath Chand, Vice Chief of Army Staff flagged in the team of ‘EME Ultra Run’ led by Lt Col Vishal Ahlawat and Maj Sandeep Kumar, who accomplished extremely grueling and challenging task of running 1055 kms. He conveyed his felicitation to the team for creating national record and displaying tremendous team spirit, determination and perseverance. 

‘EME Ultra Run’ had commenced on 01 Feb 2018. This run is one of the events being organized to celebrate Platinum Jubilee by the Corps of EME this year. ‘EME Ultra Run’ comprised of running half marathon everyday for 50 days. Aim of the run was to spread the message of ‘Healthy, Clean, Green and Pollution Free Happy India’ amongst the masses through conduct of yoga session after termination of each half marathon at various schools/ colleges/ institutions of NCR.

Padma Shri Murlikant Rajaram Petkar, retired veteran from the Corps of EME, who has been conferred with prestigious Padma Shri award on 20 Mar 2018 for his extensive contribution and excellence in numerous sports disciplines in the Paraplegic Olympics & International & National Games, was also present on the occasion. He sustained grave injuries during India-Pakistan war of 1965 including multiple gunshot wounds and a loss of memory and as a horrific reminder of the incident, still has a bullet lodged in his spine.

Lt Gen KK Aggarwal, DG EME congratulated the Ultra Run team for displaying extra ordinary endurance and physical as well as mental stamina for establishing a new national record of 50 consecutive half marathons in the India Book of Records. DG EME praised the team for motivating thousands of school children and college students to imbibe the spirit of adventure and physical fitness. He thanked Ministry of AYUSH, Ministry of Urban affairs, India Book of Record and all the educational institutions of NCR who helped the team in spreading the awareness of healthy living & cleanliness amongst the masses in NCR.










***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
26-March, 2018 17:49 IST
*11TH Rashtriya Rifles biennial conference at Nagrota on 26-27 March 2018 *

The eleventh Rashtriya Rifles Biennial Conference is being conducted at Nagrota from 26 to 27 March 18. The event chaired by Chief of the Army Staff has been attended by Army Commander Northern Command, Director General Rashtriya Rifles, Corps Commander 15 and 16 Corps and all General Officers Commanding Counter Insurgency Forces.


COAS, in his address lauded the stellar role played by the Rashtriya Rifles in restoring and preserving peace in Jammu and Kashmir and extolled its contribution towards inclusive development of the state and in nation building. He outlined the present and future focus of operations aimed towards neutralising terrorists through clean and people friendly operations. He further emphasised upon the need for avoiding collateral damage and ensuring the dignity and human rights of the Awam at all times. He appreciated the role being played by the Rashtriya Rifles battalion in the counter infiltration role.


The Rashtriya Rifles has assisted the locals from inaccessible and far flung areas of the state by providing assistance in diverse fields and has given an impetus to development, growth, education, women empowerment, skill development and communal harmony through its multifarious enabling civil action programs.


Manoj Tuli

APRO (Army)

************

Ministry of Defence
26-March, 2018 17:44 IST
*Veterans’ Empowerment Rally at Darjeeling and Udaipur *

As a mark of gratitude and recognition for the selfless service and sacrifices by the veterans towards nation building, a Veterans’ Empowerment Rally was organized at Darjeeling and Udaipur Military Station on 25 Mar 2018. The Year 2018 is being celebrated by the Indian Army as the ‘Year of Disabled Soldiers in the Line of Duty’ and keeping with the traditions of the Indian Army, special emphasis is on disabled soldiers as well as facilitating job opportunities for the Veterans, Veer Naaris and their dependents.


The Darjeeling Rally was attended by over 8500 ex-servicemen & their families. After the inauguration by Major General MK Sagoch, GOC, Striking Lion Division, the war disabled soldiers were honoured by distribution of modified scooters, wheel chairs & other mobility equipment. The event also witnessed felicitations of war veterans & veer naaris and education grant for children of disabled soldiers. Grievance redressal of the veterans was done through representatives of Army Placement Node, Kolkata, Central Pension Cell, PCDA, Allahabad, Gorkha Record Office and officials of Civil Administration.


The Rally at Udaipur was enthusiastically attended by over 800 veterans, veer naaris, widows and their dependents. The event provided an apt platform for their interaction with senior officials from Army and civil administration. Lt Gen RK Jagga, GOC, Konark Corps and Mr VC Malik, District Magistrate, Udaipur were present in the rally. On the occasion, a number of disabled veterans, gallantry awardees, veer naaris and widows were felicitated. Disabled soldiers were felicitated with distribution of five modified scooters. A number of awareness and assistance stalls were established by representatives of the Zila Sainik Board, Rajasthan Ex-servicemen Corporation, Veterans’ Pension Cell, Records Offices as also by various corporate houses.


At both the rally locations, adequate arrangements were also made for transport, meals and even entertainment. Such events enhance mutual confidence and respect for veterans and veer naaris. Indian Army is committed towards veterans for their Swasthya (Health), Sahayata (Assistance), Sahuliyat (Convenience), Sambandh (Relationship).








War Disabled soldiers being honoured by distributing modified scooters at Veterans' Empowerment Rally at Darjeeling on 25 Mar 18.








Lt Gen RK Jagga, GOC Konark Corps meeting disabled veterans at the Veterans' Empowerment Rally at Udaipur on 25 Mar 18.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
27-March, 2018 20:41 IST
*President of India Presents Gallantry Awards *

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, presented Gallantry Awards and Distinguished Service Decorations at the Defence Investiture Ceremony held at Rashtrapati Bhavan today (March 27, 2018).

Among the dignitaries present on the occasion were the Vice President of India, Prime Minister of India and Union Minister for Defence.

*The list of awardees is attached.*

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2018 15:38 IST
*Certifications of DGR Courses *

The resettlement courses conducted by Directorate General of Resettlement (DGR) are either in the Central / State Government run institutions / institutions aligned to regulatory bodies of Government or are National Skill Qualification Framework (NSQF) compliant as stipulated by National Skill Development Corporation (NSDC). These courses makes Ex-servicemen (ESM) suitable for employment, both in Government as well as private sector.

Most diploma programmes are beyond 6 months duration unless specially tailored for DGR by Universities / National Council for Vocational Training. A pilot programme for diploma courses upto one year is planned for Financial Year 2018-19 to facilitate ESM to get government jobs.

Matter has been taken up with Ministry of Skill Development & Entrepreneurship for amendment in the Recruitment Rules of different offices under Central / State Government, PSUs, Banks and Financial Institutions to ensure that certificates awarded for resettlement courses of below 6 months aligned to NSDC are recognized and given due weightage in recruitment for ESM.

Placement assured training was planned on a pilot basis in the Financial Year 2015-16. However, the courses were not conducted as no service personnel had applied for the said courses.

DGR has started conducting skill courses approved by NSDC with a placement clause from second half of Financial Year 2016-17.

This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. Shashi Tharoorin Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Kirti Chakra to Major David Manlun (Posthumous) the award received by his mother Smt. Nan Nuan Niang and father Subedar (Retd.) M. Khamzalam, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Shaurya Chakra to N.K. Chandra Singh (Posthumous) the award received by his wife Smt. Chander Kala, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.







The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Major Satish Dahiya (Posthumous) the award received by his wife Smt. Sujata Dahiya and mother Smt. Anita Devi, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.






The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Constable Manzoor Ahmad Naik (Posthumous) the award received by his wife Smt. Nazreen Akhter, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.






The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Sergeant Khairnar Milind Kishor (Posthumous) the award received by his wife Smt. Harshada Milind Kishor and mother Smt. Sunanda Kishor Khairnar, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Param Vishisht Seva Medal to Lt. Gen. Balwant Singh Negi, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.






The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Param Vishisht Seva Medal to Vice Adm. Karambir Singh, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.






The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Param Vishisht Seva Medal to Air Marshal Shyam Bihari Prasad Sinha, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.






The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Kirti Chakra to Shri Chetan Kumar Cheeta, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.






The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Kirti Chakra to Major Vijayant Bist, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.







The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Ati Vishisht Seva Medal to Major General Madhuri Kanitkar, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.






The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Shri Chandan Kumar, Assistant Commandant, CRPF, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.






The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Shri Amarnath Mishra, Constable, CRPF, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Shaurya Chakra to Captain (Now Major) Rohit Shukla, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, the Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu, the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, the Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, the Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu, the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, the Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries, at the Defence Investiture Ceremony–I, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on March 27, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-March, 2018 18:37 IST
*Girls School in Haryana Renamed as Shaheed Vikas Yadav Girls School *

Today Haryana State Education Department renamed the Govt Senior Secondary Girls School, Kosli in Rewari district as Shaheed Major Vikas Yadav Senior Secondary School. The initiative has been driven by District Education Board with the support of the family of Late Major Vikas Yadav. The renaming was to pay respect to Major Vikas Yadav of 7 Jat Regiment who had laid his life fighting militants in Jammu and Kashmir. The renaming coincides with his birth anniversary. The event also saw unveiling of statue of the valiant officer by Lt Gen SK Saini, Colonel of the Jat Regiment. To mark the occasion large number of veterans including course mates of the brave officer were also present on this occasion.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/j-k-army-chief-general-bipin-rawat-visits-udhampur-5118888/
Army Chief General Bipin Rawat on Saturday visited the Northern Command Headquarters at Udhampur and reviewed the operational preparedness of Army jawans in Jammu and Kashmir.

“The Chief of Army Staff visited Headquarters Northern Command today. Reviewed the op preparedness, interacted with senior #military commanders and appreciated the high standards of military preparedness of #soldiers in challenging conditions,’’ tweeted a Defence Ministry spokesperson.

The Army Chief’s visit to Northern Command comes a few days ahead of the culmination of rabbi harvesting season in the state.

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/j-k-army-chief-general-bipin-rawat-visits-udhampur-5118888/
Army Chief General Bipin Rawat on Saturday visited the Northern Command Headquarters at Udhampur and reviewed the operational preparedness of Army jawans in Jammu and Kashmir.

“The Chief of Army Staff visited Headquarters Northern Command today. Reviewed the op preparedness, interacted with senior #military commanders and appreciated the high standards of military preparedness of #soldiers in challenging conditions,’’ tweeted a Defence Ministry spokesperson.

The Army Chief’s visit to Northern Command comes a few days ahead of the culmination of rabbi harvesting season in the state.


----------



## Kdpreddy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980294553415684097
7 dead terrorists.
Well done boys. Keep sending the trash to the dustbin.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army personnel display their skills during celebrations of the 124th Raising Day of the Southern Command in Pune on Saturday. (Express Photo by Pavan Khengre) 

*The Southern Command, India’s oldest field army, celebrates its 124th Raising Day on April 1, the day on which it was raised in Pune in 1895. To commemorate the occasion, authorities have organised a ‘military tattoo’ on Saturday and Sunday to showcase its prowess. *


Southern Army Commander Lieutenant General DR Soni, speaking on the eve of the 124th Raising Day of the Southern Command on Saturday, said the Army’s manpower was changing because of transitions in the social and educational setup. Keeping soldiers ready for “the battles of today and tomorrow” is one of the challenges of the future, he said. The Southern Command, India’s oldest field army, celebrates its 124th Raising Day on April 1, the day on which it was raised in Pune in 1895. To commemorate the occasion, authorities have organised a ‘military tattoo’ on Saturday and Sunday to showcase its prowess. The event is being conducted at the General Parade Ground, Race Course.

Speaking on the sidelines of the event on Saturday, Lt Gen Soni said,  “41 per cent of India’s land mass is under the Southern Command’s area of responsibility. It is the largest Command in the Indian Army. We are making sure that we are well equipped and well trained… I want to assure our citizens that they are safe. We are standing strong for their protection.”





Army personnel display their skills during celebrations of the 124th Raising Day of the Southern Command in Pune on Saturday. (Express Photo by Pavan Khengre) 

On the new challenges faced by an Army formation of the size of the Southern Command, he said, “There are challenges, like those posed by the social changes around us. There are challenges of change in the system of our education. There is a change in manpower that is coming in — whether they are officers or of other ranks. Because of all this, we are getting different intake. So, to take them all together and prepare them for the battles of today and tomorrow is a challenge. At the same time, the terrain in this Command ranges from the desert, to creeks and coastal areas. And we have to make sure we always have the upper hand in the battle in any situation. So, the challenge is to make sure that soldiers give their best in all kinds of terrains. We are meeting these challenges, and we will continue to do so. I have faith in my Army, and I am sure you have too. The strength of the Indian Army is in the dedication of every soldier.”





Army personnel display their skills during celebrations of the 124th Raising Day of the Southern Command in Pune on Saturday. (Express Photo by Pavan Khengre) 

“One more challenge that is emerging is that of anti-national elements. We are ready to face that too. The strategy to tackle this challenge will involve not just the Indian Army. The paramilitary forces, central armed police forces and the armed forces, including the Army, will fight it,” he added. The ‘military tattoo’ comprises combat demonstration, equipment display, martial arts display — including Kalaripayattu from Kerala, Gatka from Punjab and Malkhamb from Maharashtra — motorcycle stunts, a horse show, a dog show and a band display.

*Two soldiers injured as jeep turns on it side *

Two commandos of the Indian Army sustained injuries as the jeep they were in turned on its side during combat display on the eve of the 124th Raising Day of the Southern Command on Saturday. According to Army officials, the incident took place around 4.30 pm, when an Army jeep carrying commandos of a parachute regiment was entering the ground as other commandos were being airdropped.

“The jeep turned on its side at high speed after it brushed against a barricade. One soldier sustained injuries on the back while the other on his hands and leg. Both were rushed to Command hospital in an ambulance, which was on standby, and have undergone all primary investigations. Injuries are of non-serious nature,” an official said.

Another incident was reported during the event, when a para commando being airdropped had to use the secondary parachute as the primary chute malfunctioned. Also, during the event, fire tenders had to be called in as a small patch of ground, which had dry grass on it, caught fire. Within 10 minutes, the fire was brought under control, said an official.





Army personnel display their skills during celebrations of the 124th Raising Day of the Southern Command in Pune on Saturday. (Express Photo by Pavan Khengre) 

*The Southern Command, India’s oldest field army, celebrates its 124th Raising Day on April 1, the day on which it was raised in Pune in 1895. To commemorate the occasion, authorities have organised a ‘military tattoo’ on Saturday and Sunday to showcase its prowess. *


Southern Army Commander Lieutenant General DR Soni, speaking on the eve of the 124th Raising Day of the Southern Command on Saturday, said the Army’s manpower was changing because of transitions in the social and educational setup. Keeping soldiers ready for “the battles of today and tomorrow” is one of the challenges of the future, he said. The Southern Command, India’s oldest field army, celebrates its 124th Raising Day on April 1, the day on which it was raised in Pune in 1895. To commemorate the occasion, authorities have organised a ‘military tattoo’ on Saturday and Sunday to showcase its prowess. The event is being conducted at the General Parade Ground, Race Course.

Speaking on the sidelines of the event on Saturday, Lt Gen Soni said,  “41 per cent of India’s land mass is under the Southern Command’s area of responsibility. It is the largest Command in the Indian Army. We are making sure that we are well equipped and well trained… I want to assure our citizens that they are safe. We are standing strong for their protection.”





Army personnel display their skills during celebrations of the 124th Raising Day of the Southern Command in Pune on Saturday. (Express Photo by Pavan Khengre) 

On the new challenges faced by an Army formation of the size of the Southern Command, he said, “There are challenges, like those posed by the social changes around us. There are challenges of change in the system of our education. There is a change in manpower that is coming in — whether they are officers or of other ranks. Because of all this, we are getting different intake. So, to take them all together and prepare them for the battles of today and tomorrow is a challenge. At the same time, the terrain in this Command ranges from the desert, to creeks and coastal areas. And we have to make sure we always have the upper hand in the battle in any situation. So, the challenge is to make sure that soldiers give their best in all kinds of terrains. We are meeting these challenges, and we will continue to do so. I have faith in my Army, and I am sure you have too. The strength of the Indian Army is in the dedication of every soldier.”





Army personnel display their skills during celebrations of the 124th Raising Day of the Southern Command in Pune on Saturday. (Express Photo by Pavan Khengre) 

“One more challenge that is emerging is that of anti-national elements. We are ready to face that too. The strategy to tackle this challenge will involve not just the Indian Army. The paramilitary forces, central armed police forces and the armed forces, including the Army, will fight it,” he added. The ‘military tattoo’ comprises combat demonstration, equipment display, martial arts display — including Kalaripayattu from Kerala, Gatka from Punjab and Malkhamb from Maharashtra — motorcycle stunts, a horse show, a dog show and a band display.

*Two soldiers injured as jeep turns on it side *

Two commandos of the Indian Army sustained injuries as the jeep they were in turned on its side during combat display on the eve of the 124th Raising Day of the Southern Command on Saturday. According to Army officials, the incident took place around 4.30 pm, when an Army jeep carrying commandos of a parachute regiment was entering the ground as other commandos were being airdropped.

“The jeep turned on its side at high speed after it brushed against a barricade. One soldier sustained injuries on the back while the other on his hands and leg. Both were rushed to Command hospital in an ambulance, which was on standby, and have undergone all primary investigations. Injuries are of non-serious nature,” an official said.

Another incident was reported during the event, when a para commando being airdropped had to use the secondary parachute as the primary chute malfunctioned. Also, during the event, fire tenders had to be called in as a small patch of ground, which had dry grass on it, caught fire. Within 10 minutes, the fire was brought under control, said an official.


----------



## Hindustani78

General Bipin Rawat at the Northern Command headquarters in Udhampur. Tribune photo
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/jammu-kashmir/army-chief-briefed-on-loc-situation/566785.html
*Amir Karim Tantray
Tribune News Service
Jammu, March 31 *

A day after visiting eastern Ladakh, Army Chief General Bipin Rawat on Saturday visited Northern Command headquarters at Udhampur. 

The General was briefed by General Officer Commanding-in-Chief (GOC-in-C), Northern Command, Lt General D Anbu on overall security situation along the Line of Control (LoC) and the hinterland in the command theatre. 

Giving details, Northern Command PRO Col NN Joshi said the Army Chief interacted with senior military commanders and got a first-hand assessment of the prevailing operational conditions and preparedness. 

“He appreciated the high standards of operational readiness in the difficult terrain and challenging operational environment. The General also lauded the synergy and cooperation between the Northern Command, Air Force, Central Armed Police Forces, civil administration, and J&K Police operating in the region,” Joshi said. 

The Northern Command looks after the entire Kashmir valley, Ladakh region and a major part of Jammu region, except Jammu plains, which fall under the Western Command. The Northern Command has to look after the security of three types of borders, 740-km LoC with Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir), Actual Ground Position Line at Siachen and Line of Actual Control (LAC) with China in eastern Ladakh.

This command is one of the most active operational areas of the Army which has to tackle the challenge of infiltration and ceasefire violation on the LoC, armed insurgency in hinterland of the Valley, inclement and harsh weather conditions at Siachen and unpredictable situation along the LAC.

On Friday, General Rawat visited forward areas in eastern Ladakh and reviewed security situation and operational preparedness. The Army Chief had extolled all ranks for their unwavering dedication and high morale in toughest climatic conditions.


----------



## Not A Commie

Thank you @Hindustani78 for your hard work giving us updates.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
02-April, 2018 19:41 IST
*Shri Kiren Rijiju attends 66th All India Police Aquatic & Cross Country Championship’s Opening Ceremony *

The Border Security Force (BSF) is organizing 66th All India Police Aquatic & Cross Country Championship at BSF Chhawla Camp, New Delhi w.e.f. 02nd (today) to 06th April 2018.

The Minister of State for Home Affairs Shri Kiren Rijiju attended today’s opening ceremony at Rustamji Swimming Pool BSF Camp Chhawla, New Delhi as Chief Guest and formally inaugurated the session in the presence of DG, BSF and representatives of various CAPFs and other dignitaries. Shri Kiren Rijiju also took salute of the impressive March past by participating contingents of CAPFs & other State/UT police organization.

Total 595 sports personnel from 27 Teams are participating in this Championship: -

(a) Teams of CAPFs which includes BSF, CRPF, ITBP, CISF,SSB, RPF and Assam Rifle.

(b) Teams of various State/UT Police organization includes Andhra Pradesh Police, Chhattisgarh Police, Chandigarh Police, Gujarat Police, Haryana Police, J&K Police, Jharkhand Police, Karnataka Police, Kerala Police, Maharasthra Police, Madhya Pradesh Police, Odisha Police, Punjab Police, Rajasthan Police, Tamil Nadu Police, Telangana Police, Tripura Police, Uttar Pradesh Police, Uttarakhand Police and West Bengal Police.

Swimming events will be conducted at Rustamji Swimming pool w.e.f. 02nd to 06th April while cross country competition (10 kms) will be held on 4th April at Dronacharya Stadium BSF Camp Chhawla.

This five-day long event will conclude on 6th April 2018.

Addressing the sportsmen and the gathering, Shri Kiren Rijiju said that these competitions help to find talents and pave the way to compete at higher levels.

This opening day has witnessed a spectacular synchronized and individual diving demonstration.

****
The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju presenting medals to the winners at the inauguration of 66th All India Police Aquatic & Cross Country Championship, organised by the Border Security Force (BSF), in New Delhi on April 02, 2018.




The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju addressing at the Opening Ceremony of 66th All India Police Aquatic & Cross Country Championship, organised by the Border Security Force (BSF), in New Delhi on April 02, 2018.





The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju at the Opening Ceremony of 66th All India Police Aquatic & Cross Country Championship, organised by the Border Security Force (BSF), in New Delhi on April 02, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-April, 2018 17:28 IST
*MoU between Indian Army and HDFC Bank *

A Memorandum of Undertaking (MoU) was signed between the Indian Army and HDFC Bank on the Defence Salary Package on 03 Apr 2018. The first MoU between HDFC Bank and the Indian Army was signed in 2011 and was renewed on 13 Mar 2015. The current MoU is tailor made to suit the requirements of serving soldiers, pensioners and families.

The signing in ceremony was chaired by the Director General (MP&PS), Lt Gen S K Saini and was attended by the top dignitaries of HDFC Bank headed by Ms Smita Bhagat, Head Government Business and Branch Banking.








Currently Indian Army has MoUs on Defence Salary Package with 11 public and private sector banks. MoUs are considered for inception and renewal with banks on analyzing their utility and suitability to the requirements of serving soldiers, pensioners and families. Army is hoping that this MoU will benefit a large number of serving and retired Army personnel who are having their accounts with HDFC bank; and also provide them an opportunity to access modern banking facilities.

Under the current MoU apart from other benefits the Army personnel will get free personal accident death cover and free permanent disability cover of Rs 30 lakhs, free educational cover of upto Rs 1 Lakh per year for four years for education of dependent child in case of accidental death of defence personnel and 100% processing fees waived for Car Loans and Personal Loans.

********

**********
Ministry of Home Affairs
03-April, 2018 18:27 IST
*Women in CAPF *

The total number of women personnel in the Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs) & Assam Rifles (ARs) are as under:-


Name of the Force
Posted Strength of Women as on 01.02.2018

CRPF
7607

BSF
5138

CISF
8303

ITBP
1956

SSB
2040

ARs
755

TOTAL
25799

Government, vide order dated 05.01.2016 decided to reserve 33% posts at Constable level for being filled up by women in CRPF & CISF to begin with and 14-15% posts at Constable level in border guarding forces i.e. BSF, SSB & ITBP. This reservation is horizontal. Forces have not reported any special Recruitment Drive on this account. However, while indenting vacancies for recruitment to the post of constable (GD), the vacancies for women are duly intimated separately.


The promotion is given based on the availability of vacancies and as per provisions made in the Recruitment Rules of various ranks. To increase the promotion avenues in lower ranks 34,992 posts of Constable/Rifleman have been upgraded to the rank of Head Constable/Havildar in CAPFs/ARs.

This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri KirenRijiju in a written reply to a question in the Lok Sabha today.


****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Director General Armed Forces Medical Service (DGAFMS), Lt. General Bipin Puri paying tributes on 254th Raising Day of Army Medical Corps at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on April 03, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-April, 2018 19:45 IST
*DAD Releases Handbook on Pay & allowances of JCOs & ORs *

The Defence Accounts Department is entrusted with the responsibility of maintaining the pay accounts of million plus Jawans and JCOs of Indian Army. The Pay Accounts Offices (PAOs) of this department are at the forefront of the concerted efforts that are being put in to ensure that these men get their correct dues within reasonable time frame.

An important requirement to meet the expectations of the end user and ensuring their contentment is that the JCOs/ORs understands their dues and their entitlement. If they further appreciate the processes involved in acceptance or denial of any dues, it would equip them with enough knowledge to have better awareness to contest entitlement inconsistencies, if any.

This handbook was conceptualized with the aim to provide more grasp on the rules of entitlement as well as to have complete transparency of procedures in the PAOs. This first edition contains all the procedures right from the inception stage of publishing and processing of the daily Part II orders, till the final processing and disbursement of entitlements.

The book also details the functional boundaries and constraints of PAOs. The chapters are so ordered that they lay down entitlement parameters in a user-friendly manner. Each of the chapter seeks to enlighten the JCOs/OR on the documentary and procedural requirements for processing an entitlement.

The audit and procedural requirements behind processing of Contingent Bill items, AFPP Fund claims, MACPs, transfer/deputation, leave/TD etc., are all detailed in distinct chapters of the handbook. The deductions from pay and allowances, bank account details, etc. are also elaborated in the book.

In a unique separate chapter interpretation of the Monthly Pay Slip has been elaborated. It details item-wise description of notifications provided in the Pay Slip, which, it is expected, would not only ameliorate grievances of Jawans at the inception stage but also give him confidence regarding legitimacy of the entitlements so granted. A chapter on general FAQs is also included for assistance and ready reference.

The book has sought to cover all the parameters of pay and allowances of JCOs/ORs, incorporating the 7th CPC entitlements as well, wherever available on the date of publication. This book in pdf format is also available on the website of PAO(OR) AMC & 11 GRRC as well as of PCDA(CC), Lucknow.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/jammu-kashmir/northern-army-chief-reviews-security/569234.html
Posted at: Apr 6, 2018, 12:37 AM; last updated: Apr 6, 2018, 12:37 AM (IST)
*Northern Army chief reviews security*


*Tribune News Service
Srinagar, April 5*

Days after three separate counter-insurgency operations left 13 militants dead on a single day, the Northern Army Commander, Lt Gen D Anbu, on Tuesday reviewed the security situation in the Valley.

Accompanied by Chinar Corps Commander, Lt Gen AK Bhatt, the Army Commander visited the hinterland formations in south Kashmir and was briefed by the commanders on ground with regard to operational preparedness, an Army spokesman said.

“The Army Commander complimented the troops for their recent success and commended them for their dedication to duty and high standards of professionalism. He was appreciative of the measures and standard operating procedures instituted by the units and formations to meet the challenges by inimical elements,” the spokesman said.

Lauding the excellent synergy amongst all security forces, the Army Commander exhorted all ranks to maintain a safe, secure and peaceful environment for the people of the Valley.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-April, 2018 17:42 IST
*243rd Raising Day *

243rd Corps Day of Army Ordnance Corps (AOC) was celebrated on 08 Apr 2018. In a solemn ceremony organised at the ‘Amar Jawan Jyoti’, Lt Gen Giri Raj Singh, Director General of Ordnance Services & Senior Colonel Commandant, laid a wreath on behalf of all ranks and civilian employees of the AOC, to pay homage to the brave soldiers who sacrificed their lives for the country. On this day all ranks and civilian employees of the AOC rededicated themselves to work selflessly towards the service of the Nation.

The AOC has a glorious legacy and has evolved through the times to provide seamless logistics support to the Army. The Corps is now going through a transformative period of modernisation with path breaking use of information technology to usher in an era of absolute visibility of inventory for optimum management of the twin sinews of war i.e. ammunition and materials.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-April, 2018 20:05 IST
*RM Calls for Building Stronger Military to Military Ties at Defence attaches Conclave *

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman addressed a meeting of India’s Defence Attaches (DAs) here today. It was the first such conference held with our DAs, with a view to enhance their role towards implementation of India’s defence cooperation and engagement with foreign countries. India has Resident Defence Attaches in 44 countries, who are accredited to a total of 95 countries.

Addressing the DAs, Raksha Mantri complimented their efforts to expand and strengthen India’s defence engagement in bilateral, regional and multilateral frameworks. Raksha Mantri outlined India’s interest in building stronger military to military cooperation, training and capacity building as well as cooperation on defence industry and technology with our partners. She encouraged the DAs to play a more pro-active role in this process, highlighting India’s views and positions on the evolving regional and global security scenario as well as its rapid economic, technical and military advancements.

Enumerating ongoing efforts to expand defence manufacturing in India under Prime Minister’s Make in India initiative, Raksha Mantri also stressed the need for DAs to engage effectively with all stakeholders in the defence sector, including DPSUs as well as private industry, to expand broader defence cooperation linkages.

The programme for the Conference today included interactive sessions between DAs and Services HQs, Secretary (Defence Production) and Chairman DRDO as well as discussions with defence industry representatives. Deputy National Security Adviser and senior officials of Ministry of External Affairs will address the conference tomorrow. Thereafter, the DAs would be attending the DEFEXPO 2018 in Chennai.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman chairing the Defence Attaches Conclave, in New Delhi on April 09, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, the Vice Chief of the Army Staff, Lieutenant General Sarath Chand, the Vice Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Ajit Kumar P. and the Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra are also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing the Defence Attaches Conclave, in New Delhi on April 09, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa and the Vice Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Ajit Kumar P. are also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing the Defence Attaches Conclave, in New Delhi on April 09, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, the Vice Chief of the Army Staff, Lieutenant General Sarath Chand, the Vice Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Ajit Kumar P. and the Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra are also seen.






The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a group photograph at the Defence Attaches Conclave, in New Delhi on April 09, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, the Vice Chief of the Army Staff, Lieutenant General Sarath Chand, the Vice Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Ajit Kumar P. and the Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Tribal Affairs, Shri Jual Oram inaugurating the newly constructed building of Kendriya Vidyalaya, Kendrapada, in Odisha on April 10, 2018. The Member of Parliament, Lok Sabha, Kendrapada, Shri Baijayant Jay Panda is also seen.




The Union Minister for Tribal Affairs, Shri Jual Oram addressing at the inauguration of the newly constructed building of Kendriya Vidyalaya, Kendrapada, in Odisha on April 10, 2018.






The Union Minister for Tribal Affairs, Shri Jual Oram inaugurating the newly constructed building of Kendriya Vidyalaya, Kendrapada, in Odisha on April 10, 2018. The Member of Parliament, Lok Sabha, Kendrapada, Shri Baijayant Jay Panda is also seen.




The Union Minister for Tribal Affairs, Shri Jual Oram addressing at the inauguration of the newly constructed building of Kendriya Vidyalaya, Kendrapada, in Odisha on April 10, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
11-April, 2018 14:03 IST
*Cabinet approves revision of pay and allowances of Lieutenant Governors of Union Territories *

The Union Cabinet chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given its approval for revision of pay and allowances of Lieutenant Governors of Union Territories. It will bring the pay and allowances of LGs at par with that of the Secretary to the Government of India.

*Details:*

The Cabinet has approved the proposal for increasing the pay and allowances of Lieutenant Governors of Union Territories with effect from 1st January, 2016 from Rs.80,000/- per month plus dearness allowance, sumptuary allowance at the rate of Rs.4,000/- per month and local allowances to Rs. 2,25,000/- plus dearness allowance, sumptuary allowance at the rate of Rs.4,000/- per month and local allowances at the same rate as applicable to the officers of the rank of Secretary to the Govt. of India It will be subject to the condition that the total emoluments (excluding sumptuary allowance and local allowances) shall not exceed the total emoluments drawn by the Governor of a State.

*Background:*

The pay and allowances of Lieutenant Governors of Union Territories remain at par with those of officers of the rank of Secretary to the Government of India. The pay and allowances of Lieutenant Governors of Union Territories was last revised with the approval of the Cabinet with effect from 1st January, 2006 from Rs. 26,000/- (fixed) per month to Rs.80,000/- (fixed) per month plus dearness allowance, sumptuary allowance at the rate of Rs.4,000/- per month and local allowances.

The pay of officers of the rank of Secretary to the Government of India has been revised from Rs. 80,000/- to Rs. 2,25,000/- per month with effect from 01.01.2016 as per CCS (Revised) Pay Rules, 2016.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-April, 2018 17:41 IST
*MoU Between Indian Army and Axis Bank *

A Memorandum of Undertaking (MoU) was signed between the Indian Army and Axis Bank on the Defence Salary Package on 13 Apr 2018. The first MoU between Axis Bank and the Indian Army was signed in 2011 and was renewed on 24 Mar 2015. The current MoU is tailor-made to suit the requirements of serving soldiers, pensioners and families.

The signing-in ceremony was chaired by the Director General (MP&PS), Lt Gen SK Saini and was attended by the top dignitaries of Axis Bank headed by Mr Sanjay Sailas, President and Head, Retail Banking, Axis Bank.

Recently, Indian Army has also signed a MoU with HDFC bank. MoUs are considered for inception and renewal with banks on analyzing their utility and suitability to the requirements of serving soldiers, pensioners and families. Army is hoping that this MoU will benefit a large number of serving and retired Army personnel who are having their accounts with Axis bank; and also provide them an opportunity to access modern banking facilities.



Under the current MoU, apart from other benefits, the Army personnel will get free personal accident death cover and free permanent total disability cover of Rs 30 lakh and free educational cover of up to Rs 2 Lakh for children between the age of 12 and 20 years.










Manoj Tuli

APRO (Army)

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-April, 2018 13:38 IST
*Army Commanders’ Conference: April 18 *

The biannual Army Commanders’ Conference shall commence on 16 April 18. The opening address will be given by Hon’ble Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre. 

During the conference, chaired by General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff, the senior commanders will deliberate on specific issues to Army formations and Army as a whole.

Important issues that are likely to be discussed are management of the extant security dynamics, mitigation of future security threats and enhancement of combat edge over potential adversaries. Other issues like infrastructure development for capacity enhancement along the Northern borders, review of strategic railway lines, optimization of limited budget to ensure making up of critical deficiency in ammunition, issues related to Border Road Organization projects, ECHS, as also other matters relevant to operations, administration and welfare of troops will be discussed in detail for planning and execution.

Army Commanders’ Conference, chaired by Chief of the Army Staff is held biannually for formulating important policy decisions through collegiate deliberations. It is an important event for planning and execution process of the Indian Army.






****


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...chief-rawat/story-WCoVf8sFVFLY2t3D3btsdP.html

Army chief General Bipin Rawat on Sunday said the radicalised youth of the Valley would soon realise that the gun was not the solution to their problem as neither the Army nor the terrorists would achieve their goals through it.

Peace, he said, was the only way to improve the situation in Kashmir that had been witnessing militancy for about three decades now.

“There is hope that the situation in Kashmir will improve...it’s not gone wrong. There are some youths in Kashmir who have strayed and have been radicalised. They think they can achieve their goal through guns.

“But the time is not far when even they will be convinced that neither the forces nor the terrorists will be able to achieve their goal. We have to together find a way for peace and we will be successful in that,” Rawat said.

*The Army chief was speaking at the 70th foundation day of Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry regiment.*

He said although a section of people in the valley had strayed but that was a “very small” number and majority of people desired peace and believed that they were Indians.

“It is wrong to say that situation in Kashmir has deteriorated. The atmosphere is vitiated but the situation has not deteriorated,” he said.

Rawat, who served extensively in Kashmir through his tenure, said the concept of ‘Kashmiryat’ had to be brought back and the process initiated from the University of Kashmir.

He noted that ‘Unity in Diversity’ was the real essence of Kashmiriyat and it is important to inform the youth about it.

“To revive that Kashmiriyat, we need to get our act together. It is not difficult. We have to get our act together, sit down together, work together and make sure that we all get united and bring about peace,” he added.

_(This story has not been modified from its original version.)_


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-April, 2018 18:55 IST
*Army Commanders’ Conference Commences *

In the opening address of the biannual Army Commanders’ Conference which commenced on 16 April 2018, the Hon’ble Raksha Rajya Mantri, Dr Subhash Ramrao Bhamre complimented the Indian Army for its contributions in countering myriad security challenges, thus, paving the way for development and progress of the Nation. He appreciated the Army for continuous training activities undertaken including various joint trainings and exercises with friendly foreign countries. He stressed upon the need for being prepared for highly dynamic internal and external security challenges.

Dr Bhamre emphasised that the Government was fully seized of the requirements of the Indian Army regarding capability development, force modernisation and above all, infrastructural development. He reiterated the need to optimise the fiscal resources through synergised capacity building within the three services through enhanced indigenisation and self reliance.

General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff, in his opening remarks, stressed upon the need to work in a collaborative manner for retaining and enhancing the current levels of combat effectiveness. He gave emphasis on the need to lay down judicious priorities to ensure that the allocated resources are utilized optimally and the force modernization be carried out unabated.

During the Conference, chaired by Chief of the Army Staff, the senior commanders will deliberate on the management of the extant security dynamics, mitigation of future security threats and enhancement of combat edge over potential adversaries. Other issues like infrastructure development for capacity enhancement along the Northern borders, review of strategic railway lines, optimization of limited budget to ensure making up of critical deficiency in ammunition, issues related to Border Road Organization projects, ECHS, as also other matters relevant to operations, administration and welfare of troops will be discussed in detail for planning and execution.


Col Aman Anand
PRO (Army)


The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat delivering the opening remarks at the Army Commanders’ Conference in the presence of the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, in New Delhi on April 16, 2018.






The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the Army Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on April 16, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
* Lt Gen PP Malhotra takes over as DG NCC*
Posted On: 17 APR 2018 1:12PM by PIB Delhi

Lieutenant General PP Malhotra assumed charge as Director General of National Cadet Corps (NCC), the largest uniformed youth organization in the world on 11 Apr 2018.






Lt Gen Malhotra’s distinguished professional career includes various regimental, staff and command appointments. Prior to assuming his present appointment, he was the Chief Engineer of the Army’s premier Northern Command.

An alumnus of the National Defence Academy, Pune, the General was commissioned in the Corps of Engineers of the Indian Army on 18 June 1983. A graduate of Defence Services Staff College, Wellington, the General has also undergone the prestigious National Defence College course at New Delhi. His qualifications include B.Tech from College of Military Engineering, Pune, M.Tech from IIT, Powaii, M. Phil from DAVV, Indore and M. Phil from Madras University.



*SRR/Nampi/Rajib*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-April, 2018 18:29 IST
*Contribution of Army Sportspersons in 21st Commonwealth Games 2018 *

Army athletes were part of the Indian contingent which has brought laurels for the nation, during the recently concluded Commonwealth Games. Army personnel got a haul of three Gold, three Silver and four Bronze Medals although they were expected to do better. Army will continue to monitor the performance of all athletes and will prepare them for the forthcoming Olympics, expecting better performance from them all.

The achievers: Subedar Jitu Rai (SM) - *Gold Medal* (Shooting), Havildar Om Prakash Mitharval - *Two Bronze Medals* (Shooting), Subedar Satish Kumar - *Silver Medal* (Boxing), Naib Subedar Amit Kumar - *Silver Medal* (Boxing), Naib Subedar Mohd Hassumuddin - *Bronze Medal* (Boxing), Naib Subedar Manish Kaushik - *Silver Medal* (Boxing), Havildar Gaurav Solanki - *Gold Medal* (Boxing), Naib Subedar Neeraj Chopra - *Gold Medal* (Javelin) and Naib Subedar Deepak Lather - *Bronze Medal* (Weightlifting), have done the nation proud.

The Chief of Army Staff acknowledged their performance and felicitated the medal winners on 18 Apr 2018. He further encouraged and motivated the athletes to continue their sustained and focused efforts as they train and prepare for the forthcoming International events, before they launch themselves into the Olympics arena.










Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind inspecting the Guard of Honour, during the Ceremonial Reception, in Jammu on April 18, 2018.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat congratulating Nb. Sub. Neeraj Chopra, Gold Medallist (Javelin Throw) and Hav. Gaurav Solanki, Gold medallist (Boxing) for their outstanding performance in Commonwealth Games 2018, in New Delhi on April 18, 2018.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat congratulating Sub. Jitu Rai, Gold Medallist (Shooting) for his outstanding performance in Commonwealth Games 2018, in New Delhi on April 18, 2018.






The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat and other senior officers with the participants from Indian Army of Commonwealth Games 2018, in New Delhi on April 18, 2018.






The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind addressing at the Civic Reception hosted for him by the state government, at Amar Mahal, in Jammu on April 18, 2018. The Governor of Jammu and Kashmir, Shri N.N. Vohra, the Chief Minister of Jammu and Kashmir, Ms. Mehbooba Mufti and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions
19-April, 2018 18:41 IST
Army Medical chief calls on MoS Dr Jitendra Singh 

The Army Medical Chief, Lt. Gen. Bipin Puri called on Union Minister of State (Independent Charge) of the Ministry of Development of North-Eastern Region (DoNER), MoS PMO, Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions, Atomic Energy & Space, Dr Jitendra Singh here today and discussed several issues related to healthcare services in the country.

Gen. Puri also took up with Dr Jitendra Singh a DoPT (Department of Personnel & Training) related issue pertaining to Advanced Professional Programme in Public Administration (APPPA) being conducted for Army Officers under the aegis of the Union Ministry of Personnel. He requested that the number of slots available for the training under this programme should be increased so that more number of Army officers could be accommodated. 

In the meeting, Gen. Puri also conveyed his views on enhancing the retirement age of Army doctors and making it at par with the civilian doctors whose age of superannuation has been increased to 65 years. Gen. Puri also discussed with Dr Jitendra Singh, a number of other measures which could be adopted to improve the standard of healthcare services in the country in general and particularly the Armed Forces Medical Services.



*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Army Medical Chief, Lt. Gen. Bipin Puri calling on the Minister of State for Development of North Eastern Region (I/C), Prime Minister’s Office, Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions, Atomic Energy and Space, Dr. Jitendra Singh, in New Delhi on April 19, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-April, 2018 18:03 IST
*Command Hospital (Western Command), Chandimandir gets RM’S Trophy for Best Service Hospital* 

The Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman presented the Raksha Mantri’s Trophy and citation for the Best Service Hospital in the Armed Forces Medical Services (AFMS) for the year 2017 to Command Hospital (Western Command), Chandimandir, here today.

Commandant of Command Hospital (Western Command), Chandimandir Major General RashmiDatta received the awards from the Raksha Mantri on behalf of the hospital. The Command Hospital (Southern Command), Pune was adjudged the Second Best Command Hospital. The Commandant of the Hospital Major General A Chakravarty received a trophy and a citation from the Raksha Mantri.

Speaking on the occasion, the Raksha Mantri Smt Sitharaman praised the yeoman service being rendered by the AFMS over the years both in war and peace. She complimented all members of both the award winning hospitals, and the entire AFMS for their excellent work in providing of contemporary and comprehensive healthcare.

Director General Armed Forces Medical Services (DGAFMS) Lt Gen Bipin Puri, highlighted the modernisation programme of the Medical Services and reassured that the AFMS is fully prepared to meet all challenges in operations, peace time and disaster relief/ humanitarian aid.

The Raksha Mantri's Trophy was instituted in 1989 to create a healthy competition among the Command Hospitals of the Army and its equivalent hospitals in the Navy and Air Force. The Best and Second Best hospital are adjudged on the basis of a number of objective criteria by a Committee headed by Director General (Org &Pers) with Joint Secretary (Navy), Ministry of Defence being a member of the Committee.

The function was attended by the Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba, Secretary, Department of Ex-Servicemen Welfare Smt SanjeevaneeKutty, Vice Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal SB Deo and other senior service and civilian officials.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ass-ceiling/article23661310.ece?homepage=true
* Readying plan to grant permanent commission to the women in its ranks *

The Army is holding consultations for preparing a plan to grant permanent commission to women in its ranks as it becomes the last military arm to give up resistance to women serving until their age of retirement.

A senior Army officer said the government had to submit an affidavit on the policy changes within two weeks to the Supreme Court, and a final policy would be ready in six months. “The combat arms do not look ready for women for now, but time is not far away when even those will open up to women,” he said.

*Combat arms *

The officer said discussions about combat arms were increasingly about the logistics of accommodating women in the operational areas, and not any more about women’s capability to serve on the frontlines.

The Centre on Monday told the Supreme Court that it was considering granting permanent commission to women officers who are in service now as Short Service Commission (SSC) officers. Those under the SSC get to serve a maximum of 14 years with multiple extensions, and have to leave service without pension in their 30s.

The Air Force and the Navy shed their opposition to granting permanent commission to women in 2010. As of now, 350 women serve both the forces as permanent commissioned officers, besides doctors and nurses who have historically served alongside male counterparts.

The Army mounted a legal challenge in the Supreme Court after the Delhi High Court in 2010 ordered all the three arms of the military to grant permanent commission to women officers. Army sources said the arguments are now boiling down to two key issues: the practical challenges in deploying women in active areas such as Kashmir; and the logistics requirements to accommodate them in areas that have been built exclusively for men.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
26-April, 2018 16:58 IST
*Lt Gen Bipin Puri takes over as Senior Colonel Commandant of AMC *

Lt Gen Bipin Puri took over as Senior Col Commandant of the Army Medical Corps, here today. He assumed the appointment of Director General Armed Forces Medical Services (DGAFMS) on 01 November 2017.

Lt Gen Bipin Puri graduated from the Armed Forces Medical College, Pune and was commissioned in the Army Medical Corps (AMC) on 08 December 1979. He completed his post graduation in General Surgery from AFMC in 1985 and MCh(Paed Surg) from the Postgraduate Institute of Medical Education & Research, Chandigarh in 1993.

He is a paediatric surgeon par excellence with a national standing in the field. He was Associate Professor at AFMC Pune and has served with distinction in Command Hospital (CC) Lucknow & Army Hospital (Research and Referral) as Senior Adviser, Professor & HOD. The General Officer has pioneered the NUSS Procedure for Pectus Excavatum deformity in India and has conducted various workshops to showcase the procedure. With a penchant for medical research, the General officer has passionately endeavoured to indulge extensively into diverse facets of Paediatric Surgery & guided many research fellows in their professional journeys.

During his illustrious Service career of more than 38 years, the General Officer has tenanted important staff and command appointments viz. Commandant at 155 Base Hospital, Tezpur, Dy DGAFMS (Coord) at 0/o DGAFMS, MoD, Commandant at Command Hospital (NC) Udhampur, Major General (Medical) at HQ NC, Assistant Chief of Integrated Defence Staff at HQ IDS, MoD, Sr Consultant (Surgery) at O/o DGAFMS, MoD DG(Org & Pers) at 0/o DGAFMS, DGMS (Navy) at IHQ, MoD (Navy), DGMS (Army) prior to taking over as DGAFMS.

The General Officer was awarded the GOC-in-C Commendation in 2010 and the COAS Commendation twice, in 2001 and 2012. The General officer was awarded the Vishisht Seva Medal by the President of India in 2017 in recognition of his meritorious service. The General Officer was appointed Honorary Surgeon to The President of India (PHS) from June 2016. For his excellence in medical profession, the General Officer was awarded ‘Double Helical's National Health Awards-2017' by Indian Medical Association, which was presented by the Minister of Health and Family Welfare Shri JP Nadda in May 2017. The Royal College of Surgeons (Edinburgh) conferred upon him prestigious Award of Fellowship ad hominem in November 2017.

*NAo/Nampi/Rajib*


----------



## Hindustani78

The Director General Armed Forces Medical Services (DGAFMS), Lt. Gen. Bipin Puri receiving the ‘Baton’ from the outgoing Senior Colonel Commandant, Lt. Gen. C.S. Narayanan, on the occasion of his taking over as Senior Col. Commandant of the Army Medical Corps, in New Delhi on April 26, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-May, 2018 17:16 IST
*Major General Annakuttybabu assumes Office of ADG, MNS *

Major Gen AnnakuttyBabu assumed the charge of Additional Director General, Military Nursing Service (MNS),here today. She took over the reins from her predecessor Major General Elizabeth John who retired yesterday. She hails from Koothattukulam in Ernakulum district of Kerala. Born into an agricultural family, she inherited values of compassion and hard work from her parents. Before taking over this appointment, she was serving as Principal Matron, Army Hospital Research & Referral –an apex quaternary care hospital of the Armed Forces. With her extensive expertise, positive leadership and vision, she is able to instil a guiding philosophy of excellence for raising the calibre of patient care.

On this occasion, ADG, MNSsaid the Nursing Service officers play a pivotal role in care of sick &injured soldiers and their families along with medical corps in Tri-Services.


----------



## Hindustani78

Posted at: May 2, 2018, 12:13 AM; last updated: May 2, 2018, 12:13 AM (IST)
*Gen Rawat felicitates disabled soldiers*

*




General Bipin Rawat honours a disabled soldier in Lansdown on Tuesday. Tribune photo

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/uttarakhand/gen-rawat-felicitates-disabled-soldiers/582657.html
Tribune News Service
Dehradun, May 1

General Bipin Rawat visited the Garhwal Rifles Regimental Centre at the Lansdown in Pauri Garhwal district. He paid homage to the martyrs of the Garhwal Rifles Regimental War Memorial and also laid foundation stone of a new administrative block of the centre and the new accommodation at Kotdwar. *

*Felicitating disabled soldiers at a ceremony which was in consonance with army’s series of outreach programmes as part of ‘The Year for Disabled Soldiers’, hereiterated the Army’s commitment to work for the welfare of disabled soldiers. *

*He also handed over cheques for Rs 50,000 each to the disabled soldier. Earlier, it was virtual homecoming for Army Chief, who, along with his wife Madhulika Rawat, visited his native Sain village in Pauri Garhwal district. *

*General, whose visit to his native village was kept confidential, took the villagers by surprise, who turned up in large numbers to greet him. In his interaction with villagers, Rawat expressed his willingness to later settle down in his native village. *


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-May, 2018 19:06 IST
*Book Release By Coas *

Gen Bipin Rawat, Chief of Army the Staff today released the book 'Across the Bench - Insight into the Indian Military Judicial System' by Lt Gen Gyan Bhushan, former Army Commander and Member 'A', Armed Forces Tribunal, Lucknow Bench. The book deals with military judicial system vis-a-vis command and management issues within the military establishments besides the whole gamut of issues relating to veterans, their families and dependents.








Manoj Tuli

APRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-May, 2018 18:56 IST
*Indian Army Women Officers’ Mountaineering Expedition to Mt. Bhagirathi-Ii *

Indian Army Women Officers’ Mountaineering Expedition to Mt. Bhagirathi-II (6512 metres) consisting of nine women officers, was flagged off by Director General of Military Training on 14 May 2018. The expedition will be conducted from 14 May to 11 Jun 18. The team also plans to set a new world record of practicing Yoga at 21000 ft on the occasion of Yoga Day 2018.

The expedition aims at encouraging women in the field of adventure where dauntless courage, will-power and determination is put to test. The Indian Army women officers are exploring their maximum potential in the field of adventure sports.

Mt. Bhagirathi-II is located in the Garhwal Himalayas in Gangotri National Park. The peak rises right above the Gangotri glacier which sets new challenges for the climbers. The summit is challenging owing to its technical requirements, vertical ascents, inclement and unpredictable weather conditions. It will be a true test of the climbers’ technical acumen in mountaineering, mental strength and physical courage.

**********


The Director General of Military Training, Lt. Gen, A.S. Bhinder flagging off the Indian Army Women Mountaineering Expedition to Mt. Bhagirathi-II, in New Delhi on May 14, 2018.





The Director General of Military Training, Lt. Gen, A.S. Bhinder with the Indian Army Women Mountaineering Expedition team to Mt. Bhagirathi-II, in New Delhi on May 14, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind inspecting the Guard of Honour on his ceremonial arrival, at Jaipur, in Rajasthan on May 13, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Posted at: May 18, 2018, 2:11 AM; last updated: May 18, 2018, 11:40 AM (IST)
*MoD caps ammo annual budget hike at 10%*
Tells forces to plan within existing resources and not come up with proposals that cannot fructify







*New Delhi, May 17*

Striking a balance between demand of modernising the armed forces and slow growing budget, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has come out with instructions saying an annual hike of up to 10 per cent will be assured for capital expenses meant for new equipment, weapons, ammunition, etc.

However, the forces will have to plan within the expected growth of “resources” and not come up with huge proposals that cannot fructify. The MoD has said the demands should be specifically based on needs for which the capability increase is sought.

The high-powered defence planning council (DPC), at its first meeting on May 3 decided that the forces will list out immediate criticality of weapons and ammunition.

The plan would be enforced from now till 2022, sources said. In the present fiscal ending March 31, 2019, the allocation for capital expenses is Rs 99,563 crore. This will see an year-on-year increase of 10 per cent, says the Ministry of Defence’s new financial guidelines.

Also the revenue budget (used for day-to-day running costs, salaries etc.) will get an increase of 10.5 per cent for the first year followed by 8.5 per cent the year after and so forth. The existing revenue allocation is Rs 1,95,947 crore. 

The MoD clearly does not want to be seeing pruning down demands of forces that run into thousand of crores as then it gets adversely reflected in various parliamentary committee reports, giving a picture as if the government was not doing enough.

In other words, the three armed forces—Army, Navy and the Air Force—will have to prune the demands at their own-end, according to their own needs and not leave it to the bureaucracy in the MoD. 

The MoD, otherwise, gets the lions share of the country budget, almost 12 per cent of the money in the country gets spent on military, running expenses and also new equipment like warships, guns, bullet-proof jackets, etc.

Despite this, a report of the parliamentary standing committee in March this year quoted Lt Gen Sarath Chand, Vice-Chief of the Army, that Budget 2018-19 has “dashed” all hopes of modernisation of the force which is saddled with equipment of which more than two-thirds are “vintage”.

He added the marginal increase in the budgetary allocation barely accounts for inflation and the Army won’t be able to pay instalments of past purchases with the money it has received.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-May, 2018 14:36 IST
*Closed roads opened to Public in Cantonments *

Based on the meeting convened by Raksha MantriSmt Nirmala Sitharaman with Members of Parliament and elected Vice Presidents of all 62 Cantonment Boards on 04 May 2018, on the issues relating to Cantonments, a detailed review was undertaken by the Ministry on various issues, in particular those relating to closure of roads in the Cantonments. The Raksha MantriSmtSitharaman has also reviewed the matter with Chief of Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, Defence Secretary Shri Sanjay Mitra and senior officers of the Ministry.

Based on the review undertaken by SmtSitharaman, as a first step, the following has been decided:

All closed roads in the Cantonments to be reopened immediately.
The issue of closure of individual roads will be reviewed de novo, in conformity with the provisions as laid down, and any closure of roads to be undertaken, will be done only after following the due procedure.
A simplified detailed SOP will shortly be issued to jointly address the needs of the local public and the military establishment.
All other issues raised in the meeting dated 04 May 2018, were deliberated in detail and a time bound action plan is being prepared in consultation with all stakeholders.


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998217442408124417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998490601950793728


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
22-May, 2018 19:16 IST
*Civic Reception Hosted in Honour of the President in Shimla *

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, addressed a civic reception hosted for him by the Government of Himachal Pradesh in Shimla today (May 22, 2018). 

Speaking on the occasion, the President praised Himachal Pradesh as an important centre for culture, tourism and the spiritual tradition in our country. He was happy to note that the state government has inaugurated the ‘Nai Rahen, Nai Manzilen’ scheme to expand the opportunities for tourism in the state. He also noted that several other steps were being taken to promote tourism, including through the ‘Swadesh Darshan Programme’.

Praising Himachal Pradesh as the land of brave war heroes such as Major Somnath Sharma and Captain Vikram Batra, both of whom were awarded the Param Vir Chakra posthumously, the President said perhaps every village in the state contributes to the armed forces. He said that the number of former servicemen in the state was estimated at over 110,000.

The President appreciated Himachal Pradesh’s success in literacy and education, women's empowerment, sanitation, rural infrastructure, social indices, horticulture, hydroelectricity and other areas. He said the state offered a developmental model for other states in the Himalayan region. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind hosting ‘At Home’ Reception at the Retreat, Mashobra, in Himachal Pradesh on May 23, 2018.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind meeting the invitees at the ‘At Home’ Reception hosted by him at the Retreat, Mashobra, in Himachal Pradesh on May 23, 2018.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind meeting the invitees at the ‘At Home’ Reception hosted by him at the Retreat, Mashobra, in Himachal Pradesh on May 23, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Posted at: May 30, 2018, 3:20 PM; 
last updated: May 31, 2018, 1:42 PM (IST)
*Lt Gen Ranbir Singh is new Northern Army Commander*
Lt Gen Anbu is Vice-Chief of Army

Lt Gen Ranbir Singh






*Tribune News Service
New Delhi, May 30*

Lt Gen Ranbir Singh has been appointed the new Northern Army Commander. He replaces Lt Gen Devraj Anbu, who has been shifted as Vice-Chief of the Indian Army.

Lt Gen Singh, 58, who belongs to Jalandhar, was the Director General Military Operations (DGMO) when India carried out the surgical strikes across the Line of Control (LoC), destroying terror camps in Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) on September 29, 2016. He has also had stints as Colonel and Brigadier in the military operations directorate that oversees and coordinates all operations and troop movements.

Lt Gen Singh, along with Lt Gen Manoj Mukund Naravane, who now heads the Army Training Command at Shimla, are likely to be the front-runners for the Army Chief’s post when General Bipin Rawat ends his tenure in December 2019. Lt Gen Naravane is senior to Lt Gen Singh.

Lt Gen Anbu from the Sikh Light Infantry moves to Delhi. The Vice-Chief is the head of all policy and planning of the 1.3 million-strong Army. The current Vice-Chief, Lt Gen Sarath Chand, retires on Thursday.

Commissioned in December 1980 into the 9 Battalion of the Dogra Regiment that draws its troops from Himachal Pradesh and parts of Jammu region, Lt Gen Ranbir Singh commanded the same unit. Presently posted at Army Headquarters as the Deputy Chief of Army Staff, he had earlier commanded the Mathura-based 1 Strike Corps, a strike formation.

One of his most significant appointments was the General Officer Commanding of the 33 Armoured Division based at Hisar in 2012. According to his course mates, he is probably the first infantry officer after the late General K Sundarji to command an armoured formation. 

An alumnus of the Sainik School, Kapurthala, and the National Defence Academy, Kharakvasla, he also attended the Royal College of Defence Studies in the UK for a year-long course and served with UN missions in Angola and Rwanda.

As Commander of the 181 Mountain Brigade in the North-East, he was decorated with the Yudh Seva Medal in 2010. The other awards include the Sena Medal and a bar to the Ati Vishisht Seva Medal in 2015 and 2018.

These two new appointments are the first in the series of changes in the top structure of the Army this year. Three Army Commanders — Lt Gen DR Soni, Southern Army Commander; Lt Gen BS Negi, Central Army Commander; and Lt General Satish Dua, who heads tri-service organisation — retire this year.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-June, 2018 17:34 IST
*Lt Gen Devraj Anbu Assumes Charge as VCOAS *

Lt General Devraj Anbu, PVSM, UYSM, AVSM, YSM, SM assumed the charge of Vice Chief of the Army Staff on 01 Jun 2018. He succeeds Lt Gen Sarath Chand who after an illustrious career, handed over the baton to Lt Gen Devraj Anbu in a ceremony held at South Block.

Lt Gen Anbu is an alumnus of National Defence Academy, Khadakvasla. He was commissioned into 14 Sikh Light Infantry on 07 June 1980 and has a rich operational experience with the distinction of serving in all types of operational environment to include Siachen Glacier, counter insurgency & counter terrorist operations in Jammu & Kashmir and North-East as well as in 'OP PAWAN' in Sri Lanka.

During his 37 years’ illustrious military career, the General Officer commanded his unit during 'OP PARAKRAM', an Infantry Brigade on the Line of Control in the Kashmir Valley, a Mountain Division in Sikkim, the Indian Military Training Team in Bhutan and Gajraj Corps in the Eastern Theatre.

The Gen is highly decorated and has been awarded Sena Medal (Gallantry) for operations in 'OP MEGHDOOT', Yudh Seva Medal during command of the Brigade, Ati Vishisht Seva Medal during command of the Division and Uttam Yudh Seva Medal during the command of an elite operational Corps.

He had three important staff tenures at the Army Headquarters besides holding General Staff operation appointment at the Division and Corps HQ in the North-East and Jammu & Kashmir respectively. He was the Instructor at the National Defence Academy and an International Military Observer with UN Peacekeeping Mission, UNTAG (United Nations Transition Assistance Group) at Namibia.

Lt. Gen. Devraj Anbu paying tribute at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, before assuming the charge of Vice Chief of Army Staff, in New Delhi on June 01, 2018.




Lt. Gen. Devraj Anbu reviewing the Guard of Honour, before assuming the charge of Vice Chief of Army Staff, in New Delhi on June 01, 2018.




Lt. Gen. Devraj Anbu assuming the charge of Vice Chief of Army Staff, in New Delhi on June 01, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army tankers used to supply water in Shimla on Saturday.(Deepak Sansta/HT )


----------



## LKJ86

Moscow, Russia










What does the symbol on the barrel stand for?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

LKJ86 said:


> What does the symbol on the barrel stand for?


A good luck charm.



> The Swastika, the symbol of Nazi Germany, actually means a lucky charm or a symbol of well-being for most of us, *when literally translated from its Sanskrit root comprising su meaning ''good'' and asti meaning ''to be''. In other words, well-being.* One of the oldest symbols made by humans, it dates back some 6000 Years to rock and cave paintings. Scholars generally agree it originated in India.


https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/bangalore-times/What-the-Swastika-means/articleshow/994390.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

LKJ86 said:


> Moscow, Russia
> View attachment 488605
> View attachment 488606
> View attachment 488607
> 
> What does the symbol on the barrel stand for?



Swastik, a good luck/fortune symbol. You will often see it on Buddha's palm etc as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winter_is_coming!

LKJ86 said:


> Moscow, Russia
> View attachment 488605
> View attachment 488606
> View attachment 488607
> 
> What does the symbol on the barrel stand for?



Tank Biathlon of this year?


----------



## LKJ86

Winter_is_coming! said:


> Tank Biathlon of this year?


Yes


----------



## Winter_is_coming!

LKJ86 said:


> Yes


Competition started? Where to check the status, any idea?


----------



## LKJ86

Winter_is_coming! said:


> Competition started? Where to check the status, any idea?


2018.7.28
http://armygames2018.mil.ru/armygames2018_en


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-June, 2018 18:19 IST
*Geo-Intelligence Asia - 2018 *

The Eleventh edition of GeoIntelligence Asia 2018 organised by GeoSpatial Media and Communication with Directorate General of Information System as Knowledge Partners and Military Survey as Co-organisers, took place at Manekshaw Centre, New Delhi on 04-05 June 2018. The theme of Seminar was ‘*GeoSpatial : A Force Multiplier for Defence and Industrial Security*’. The seminar brought together the military, security officials including BSF and Police Forces, Government and industry together to examine the latest technology solutions and on the critical role of geospatial technology in military and security applications. 

Gen Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff, during his Keynote address, said that the Armed Forces are the repository of big data and there is a need to record and institutionalize the information and carry out predictive analytics using AI. He stressed on the need for collaboration with industry and academia to automate the Indian Army and emphasized the need to leverage the various technologies available in the Geo Spatial field to find solutions for the challenges faced by the Indian Army.

Lt Gen Anil Kapoor, Director General, Information System, brought out the fact that data is being treated as the next oil. He mentioned that Indian Army is in the process of redefining and refining legacy applications into state of the art softwares by using contemporary technologies.

After the inaugural session, Chief of the Army Staff inaugurated the exhibition comprising stalls of various technological firms dealing with geospatial technologies. The Sessions during the seminar covered crucial subjects including Enhanced Situational Awareness for Combat, Smart Cantonments, GIS and Logistics, Cyber Security and LIDAR. The Seminar witnessed learned speakers putting forth their views during the thought provoking sessions. The latest advancements in Geospatial Technologies discussed during the sessions and the exhibits in the stalls were widely appreciated by all participants.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-August, 2018 16:25 IST
*MOD, in coordination with Army HQ, devises standardised protocol for closure of roads in Cantonments *

The issue of closure of roads in Cantonments was an important matter raised during the meeting taken by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman with Members of the Parliament and elected Vice Presidents of the 62 Cantonment Boards on May 04, 2018.

Based on the feedback received through the meeting, Smt Sitharaman held several rounds of discussions on the issue of closure of roads in cantonments. Following detailed reviews taken by the Raksha Mantri with officers of the Ministry, Army Headquarters including Chief of the Army Staff and the Defence Estates Organisation the following was decided:


In case of roads, which the Local Military Authorities consider necessary for reasons to be provided, the process of closure of roads may be initiated. Due process as laid down under Cantonment Act, 2006 and the orders issued by the Ministry dated May 28, 2018 will be followed.
The Ministry in coordination with Army Headquarters has devised a standardised protocol for closure of roads in Cantonments, in conformity with the provisions of the Cantonments Act, 2006. Emergent security needs of the Army have been duly taken cognisance of while devising the standard protocol to enable closure of roads in such circumstances.


----------



## Hindustani78

The arrangements being made for the army recruitment rally at the Mahatma Gandhi Stadium in Salem city on Tuesday. | Photo Credit:  E. Lakshmi Narayanan 

https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...-of-army-recruitment-camp/article24749949.ece

* Special buses to be operated to the stadium on the camp days *

All arrangements are complete for the ten-day long army recruitment camp for the candidates of the 11western districts at the Mahata Gandhi Stadium in the city from Wednesday (August 22).

District Collector Rohini R. Bhajibhakare and Colonel R. J. Rane, Director, Recruiting, Army Recruitment Office, Coimbatore, along with senior officials inspected the arrangements made at the camp on Tuesday.

The camp is being organised to enrol candidates into the Army from the 11 districts that fell under the Army Recruitment Office, Coimbatore – The Nilgris; Erode; Krishnagiri; Dharmapuri; Salem; Namakkal; Dindigul; Madurai; Theni; Tirupur and Coimbatore.

The candidates, who had applied for the soldier (general duty) from Madurai district, should appear at the camp on August, 22; those from Krishnagiri, Dindigul and Salem for the same post on August 23; and those from Coimbatore, Erode, Namakkal, The Nilgris, Tiruppur and Theni on August 24.

The candidates, who had applied for soldier (tradesman) from Krishnagiri, Madurai and Theni districts, should turn-up on August 25; and those from Erode, Salem, Coimbatore, Dharmapuri, Dindigul, Namakkal, The Nilgris and Tirupur on August 26.

The candidates, who had applied for the soldier (clerk cum store keeper technical) from all the 11 districts, should appear on August 26. The candidates of all the 11 districts who had applied for the soldier (technical aviation and communication examiner) should appear at the camp on August 27. 

In a statement issued here on Tuesaday, Ms. Bhajibhakare said that admit cards have already been sent to all the candidates who had applied for the camp online. The candidates should positively bring the downloaded admit card affixed with photo along with all the records.

Special buses will also be operated to the stadium on the camp days.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-August, 2018 18:54 IST
*Students from Pattan Meet COAS *

Gen Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff interacted with the students on National Integration Tour from Pattan, Jammu and Kashmir on 23 August 18. The tour comprised of 20 boys students aged from 18 to 23 years and one teacher. The COAS shared his experiences while serving in these areas with the students and motivated them to work hard and contribute actively in the Nation Building process. He also exhorted them to join the Indian Armed Forces and serve the cause of the Nation.

These National Integration Tours are educational and motivational visits to various places of the country aimed to provide an insight into the rich heritage of the country as well as various developmental and industry initiatives that are underway. Such initiatives will expose youth to various career options and enable them to interact with renowned personalities.










Col Aman Anand
PRO (Army)


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Arty getting superb push(First the M777 ULH and CH-47F combo and second the K-9 Vajra) with this:


> FLASH: MoD approves acquisition of 150 DRDO Advanced Towed Artillery Gun Systems (ATAGS) for the Indian Army at a cost of ₹3,400 crore.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033305774238453760


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034418442508689408


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-August, 2018 18:13 IST
*National Integration Tour J&K students meet VCOAS *

A group of 20 students comprising of 10 Boys and 10 Girls, accompanied by two teachers from the Degree Colleges at Gurez, Tangdhar & Kupwara on National Integration Tour visited Delhi and interacted with Lieutenant General D Anbu, Vice Chief of the Army Staff on 30 August 2018. The Vice Chief of the Army Staff shared his experiences while serving in these areas with the students and motivated them to work hard and contribute actively in the Nation Building process. He also exhorted them to join the Indian Armed Forces and serve the cause of the Nation. 

The National Integration Tours are educational and motivational tours for youth of Jammu & Kashmir and North Eastern States, with an aim to provide an insight into the rich heritage of the country as well as various developmental and industry initiatives that are underway. This initiative will expose them to various career options and enable them to interact with renowned personalities.



Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Air Force homage edition ad is waaay cooler:


----------



## Hindustani78

Lt Gen YK Joshi (right) takes over at 14 corps Leh.
*New Delhi, August 31*

Lt Gen YK Joshi, a hero of the battle of Tiger Hill — the Kargil conflict of 1999 — on Friday took over as the Commander of the Leh-based 14 Corps that is dual tasked as regards Pakistan to the west and China to the East.

Siachen Glacier and 823-km Line of Actual Control in Eastern Ladakh, de facto China boundary, is manned by the Corps. Gen Joshi led his unit, the 13 JAFRIF, to victory over Pakistan in 1999 and captured Tiger Hill. The then Army Chief Gen VP Malik, had personally congratulated the unit.

Capt Vikram Batra (Paramvir Chakra winner) laid down his life in the battle. Gen Joshi, then a Lt Col was commanding his battalion. The battalion under him earned two PVCs, eight Vir Chakras (including for himself), 14 Sena Medals and the title of the “Bravest of the Brave”.

Gen Joshi has rare distinction of having commanded a Brigade and a Division in eastern Ladakh — facing China — under 14 Corps. He has served in the Directorate General of Military Operations handling China and has served in Beijing as India’s Defence Attache. — TNS


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-September, 2018 18:18 IST
*J&K Students Meet COAS *

A group of 20 students of Degree Colleges of Kishtwar, Marwah and Chhatru, Jammu and Kashmir accompanied by two teachers on National Integration Tour, visited Delhi and interacted with General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) on 05 Sep 2018. The COAS shared his experiences while serving in these areas with the students and motivated them to work hard and contribute actively in the Nation Building process. He also exhorted them to join the Indian Armed Forces and serve the cause of the Nation.

The National Integration Tours are educational and motivational tours for youth of Jammu & Kashmir and North Eastern States, with an aim to provide an insight into the rich heritage of the country as well as various developmental and industry initiatives that are underway. This initiative will expose them to various career options and enable them to interact with renowned personalities.

Col Aman Anand
PRO (Army)

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat with the students and teachers from Jammu & Kashmir, in New Delhi on September 05, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-September, 2018 18:57 IST
Annual general body meeting of the Indian Polo association 

The Annual General Body Meeting of the Indian Polo Association (IPA) was held under the Chairmanship of General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff who is also the President of the Indian Polo Association at Manekshaw Centre, Delhi Cantonment on 09 Sep 2018. It covered all the key facets required for major improvement of polo in the country.

The meeting had representation from polo fraternity which included all the officials, zonal stewards, professionals & amateur players, serving officers of all three Defence Services, Para Military Forces and patrons of the game.

It was decided that the Jaipur Polo ground in Delhi would be renovated to bring it at par with International standards. Jaipur polo ground hosts most of the Polo Matches with foreign teams & players. The improvement of the ground would ensure better performance with lesser injury to both horses and players.

Issue of player and horse safety was also discussed at length with serious concerns for evolving modus operandi for the safety of equines and players.

Argentina Polo Association has agreed to collaborate to improve polo in the country. As per the understanding, player exchange programmes, bilateral tournaments and training of young & budding polo players in Argentina has been agreed upon. IPA has already sent four young players to Argentina for training.

IPA also recognised Manipur as the origin of modern Polo and it included Manipur Polo as an important entity in its ambit, which would help promoting the Manipur polo at international level.



Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## pothead

Made my day.
Sipping wine and seeing this pic, gave me a …….


----------



## Hindustani78

Sep 17, 2018 13:27 IST













8/9
* An ornamental silver snuff box at Munshi Aziz Bhat museum in Kargil. Originally from central Asia, it was used to sniff opium by traders on arduous journeys along the Silk Route in late 19th and early 20th century. While government-run museums are naturally in another league altogether, family or community-run museums like this one are important because they preserve a range of micro historical, cultural and political identities. (Waseem Andrabi / HT Photo)*




8/9
*Aerial view of Kargil town. The story of the museum is particularly interesting because the Silk Route is the backbone of the institution’s 3,500-plus collection. The route comprised ancient terrestrial and maritime trade routes that connected the East and the West. Kargil then, was an important trading entreport, and its bazaar a commercial hub where various commodities were transported, traded and taxed. (Waseem Andrabi / HT Photo)*




8/9
*Despite being an important cultural and trade contact point, Kargil has no state-run museum to showcase the town’s rich past. With the help of the Munshi family, Hunderman village (pictured) now has its own museum --the Museum of Memories which is managed by a few local families. The museum captures the difficult life story of a border population whose lives have been shaped by military events. (Waseem Andrabi / HT Photo)*




8/9
*A border identity card seen at Museum of Memories. Hunderman was a part of Pakistan (1949-71), then India after 1971, and caught in wars the two countries fought in 1965, 1971 and 1999. The objects on display at this museum comprise border identity cards, old coins and notes, arms and ammunition, traditional clothes and items of daily use. (Waseem Andrabi / HT Photo)*




8/9
*Old arms and ammunition on display at Museum of Memories. Abeer Gupta, director, Krishnakriti Foundation, said that in the last 10 years he has seen many local families investing in family museums while resisting offers from collectors to buy their family heirlooms. However, running a museum is an expensive affair and lack of funds from the government has made it difficult for these community based museums to survive. (Waseem Andrabi / HT Photo)*




8/9
*Curator Ilyas Ansari poses alongside traditional utensils at Museum of Memories. The museum's problems include lack of expert curatorial support, funds, regular supply of electricity and even community support. “I did not know that our traditional items would be of any interest … we don’t have that exposure, education. But when Ajaz bhai and his nephew Muzammil explained their importance to me, I realised their value,” Ansari said. (Waseem Andrabi / HT Photo)*




8/9
*A coin dating back to late 19th or early 20th century is seen at Munshi Aziz Bhat Museum. “We definitely need funds for maintenance, better display of artefacts, museum building, art shop but the state government has not listened to our pleas though we have offered to give land for a new museum,” said Ajaz Munshi. The lack of footfall is another challenge. (Waseem Andrabi / HT Photo)*




8/9
*A revenue record document with Mughal emperor Shah Jahan’s royal seal. Despite obstacles, Deepthi Sasidharan, director, Eka Cultural Resources and Research, is optimistic about the future of family run museums. “Established museums may have the resources but many of them lack vision and outreach,” she said. “They are too process-driven, while community museums are passion driven.” (Waseem Andrabi / HT Photo)*
*





8/9
Ajaz Hussain Munshi poses for a photo at the Munshi Aziz Bhat museum in Kargil. “We want people to know that there is a Kargil beyond the 1999 war. While museums in Zanskar and Leh have received support, we seem to be pariahs for the state,” Munshi said. (Waseem Andrabi / HT Photo)
*


----------



## Hindustani78

* Lt. Gen. Naravane appointed Eastern Army Commander *


  Special Correspondent 
NEW DELHI , September 25, 2018 22:04 IST
Updated: September 25, 2018 22:04 IST 

Lt. Gen. M.M. Naravane has been appointed as the next Eastern Army Commander while Air Marshal Anil Khosla will be the next Vice Chief of Indian Air Force. These are among several top postings in the Army and IAF notified on Tuesday.

Lt. Gen. Naravane from the Sikh Light Infantry is currently heading the Army’s training command, ARTRAC. He will replace Lt. Gen. Abhay Krishna who has been appointed as the Central Army Commander. Lt. Gen. Naravane will be the senior-most Army Commander by December 2019 when current Army Chief Gen. Bipin Rawat completes his tenure.

In the IAF, Air Marshal Khosla, who is currently Commander-in-Chief of Eastern Air Command based in Shillong, will replace Air Marshal S.B. Deo who is superannuating this month-end. He will be replaced as Eastern Air Commander by present Deputy Chief Air Marshal R. Nambiar. His place will be occupied by Air Vice Marshal (AVM) V.R. Chaudhari who has been promoted to rank of Air Marshal.

Meanwhile, Air Marshal H.S. Arora will go as the next Commander-in-Chief of South Western Air Command based in Gandhinagar.

A.V.M. Amit Deo. who has also been promoted to next rank. will be the next Director General Air Operations.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi being welcomed by the Chief Minister of Rajasthan, Smt. Vasundhara Raje, on his arrival, in Jodhpur, Rajasthan on September 28, 2018.








The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi being welcomed by dignitaries, on his arrival, in Jodhpur, Rajasthan on September 28, 2018.







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi inspecting the Guard of Honour, at the inauguration of the “Parakram Parv”, in Jodhpur, Rajasthan on September 28, 2018.







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi paying homage to martyrs at the Konark War Memorial, in Jodhpur, Rajasthan on September 28, 2018.







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi paying homage to martyrs at the Konark War Memorial, in Jodhpur, Rajasthan on September 28, 2018.







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi attending the “Parakram Parv” celebrations, at Jodhpur, Rajasthan on September 28, 2018.







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi attending the “Parakram Parv” celebrations, at Jodhpur, Rajasthan on September 28, 2018.







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi attending the “Parakram Parv” celebrations, at Jodhpur, Rajasthan on September 28, 2018.







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi attending the “Parakram Parv” celebrations, at Jodhpur, Rajasthan on September 28, 2018.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From the LC:
https://www.indiatoday.in/programme...ersary-of-surgical-strikes-1352127-2018-09-28
Good to see the men equipped well.



> A US-made battle rifle and a UAE-made carbine have emerged as the lowest bidders for the Indian Army's requirement for equipping its soldiers with a new rifle. The US arm-maker SIG Sauer's SiG 716 finished with the 'L1' or lowest quote for the army's fast track procurement of 72,000 new automatic rifles.
> 
> The UAE arms firm Caracal's CAR 816 close-quarter carbine finished 'L1' in a separate bid for 94,000 carbines, when price bids were opened this week.


Lengthy but well written article: 
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...equip-indian-army-soldiers-1352324-2018-09-29


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-October, 2018 17:30 IST
*General KV Krishna Rao Inaugural Memorial Lecture and Dedicating Shankhnaad to the Nation *

The General KV Krishna Rao inaugural memorial lecture was held at the Manekshaw Centre, New Delhi on 07 Oct 2018. The inaugural lecture was delivered by distinguished diplomat Mr G Parthasarthy, IFS. He articulated on ‘India’s Security & Foreign Policy Challenges’ and elucidated on the varied dimensions of national security against the backdrop of current geopolitical milieu. General KV Krishna Rao memorial lecture will be held annually featuring emerging challenges to the national security.

General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff, delivered the keynote address and highlighted General KV Krishna Rao's role in nation building. ‘Shankhnaad’, a military tune eulogizing the valour of Veer Mahar soldiers, was also dedicated to the Nation. The tune has been written by Brigadier Vivek Sohal (Retired) and composed by Dr (Mrs) Tanuja Nafde.

A large gathering of serving officers and the veteran community attended the event. The occasion was a unique blend of sharing of personal experiences and leadership style of General KV Krishna Rao by a congregation of prominent speakers and heralded the need for ideation on contemporary national security issues in future.






*****

Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

Bipin Rawat 


* Commanders conference to finalise radical measures to right size the force *
The week-long biannual Army Commanders conference began here on Tuesday in which the service is keen to finalise several radical measures to right size the force and optimise the ballooning revenue expenditure.

“As part of the conclave, commanders and directorates at Army Headquarters will deliberate on important studies that have been ordered to meet future operational challenges. There are four studies examining operational and optimisational issues of the Army and the headquarters as also human resources management aspects,” the Army said in a statement.

The Army further stated that these studies aimed to improve the teeth-to-tail ratio, with the purpose of strengthening the structures within the Army, to make it combat-ready for the future.

*Cadre review*
The four studies being carried out by separate study groups are for restructuring of Army headquarters and Army restructuring, which includes cutting down the strength, cadre review of officers and review of terms and conditions of Junior Commissioned Officers and Other Ranks.

Several mid-reviews were undertaken by the Chief of the Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, over the past few months and it will be debated threadbare at the highest level, the sources said.

“The aim is to finalise the broad roadmap of the restructuring in this conference and agree on a roadmap on rolling out the measures,” an Army source said. The biggest concern for the Army is the mounting revenue expenditure and pensions, which leave very little for capital procurements.

While some of the measures can be rolled out immediately as they are within the service, some need approval from the *Defence *Ministry.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind in a group photograph with the Territorial Army Officers, JCOs and other Ranks along with their spouses, on the occasion of the Raising Day of Territorial Army, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on October 11, 2018.







The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind in a group photograph with the Territorial Army Officers, JCOs and other Ranks along with their spouses, on the occasion of the Raising Day of Territorial Army, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on October 11, 2018.







The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind in a group photograph with the Territorial Army Officers, JCOs and other Ranks along with their spouses, on the occasion of the Raising Day of Territorial Army, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on October 11, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-October, 2018 19:33 IST
*Territorial Army Symphony Band Enthrals Spectators at India Gate *

Territorial Army Symphony Band enthrals spectators and tourists at India Gate with melodious and scintillating tunes on 13 and 14 October 2018.

Military bands have always been synonymous with exemplary discipline, impeccable attires and exquisite music. The Territorial Army Symphony was raised in 2009, with band members selected from various Territorial Army units from all regions of India and collectively given training in various musical instruments. At present, the symphony band consists of more than 40 musicians playing Brass, Strings and Indian classical instruments. This symphony band is a representation of 'Unity in Diversity' which is the essence of 'Territorial Army' also popularly known as the 'Citizens' Army'.

As part of the Territorial Army 69th Raising Day which is celebrated on October 09, 2018, the Territorial Army symphony band played at the iconic India Gate on October 13 and 14, 2018. The event was organised showcasing the rich tradition of the Territorial Army, through variety of melodious tunes from contemporary to traditional music. The fusion of Indian traditional with western music enthralled the crowd which congregated in large numbers drawn by the scintillating performance of the band.

The harmonious music at the backdrop of the monumental India Gate watched by thousands of enthralled music lovers added a patriotic fervour to the entire event and was a fitting tribute to the memories of all the gallant soldiers who sacrificed with their lives to safeguard this great Nation.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat interacting with the Army Paralympic Athletes Asian Games – 2018, in New Delhi on October 16, 2018.







The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat in a group photograph with the Army Paralympic Athletes Asian Games - 2018, in New Delhi on October 16, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-October, 2018 18:48 IST
*3rd Elite men’s boxing National Championship to be held at Army sports Institute, Pune from 27 October 2018 to 02 November 2018 *

Army Sports Institute, Pune under the aegis of Services Sports Control Board is conducting the 3rd Elite Men’s Boxing National Championship on behalf of Boxing Federation of India with effect from 27 October to 02 November 2018. The competition will involve participation of nearly 360 Boxers in Men’s Category from 36 teams of various States/Services or equivalent State Federations. The venue is Army Sports Institute, Mundwa Road, Ghorpadi Pune.

This Championship will be conducted for all ten Weight Categories. This Championship will be short listing boxers for National Camps and next year’s Olympic Qualifying Tournaments by Boxing Federation of India. *Olympian* *Shiva Thapa* (Asian games and Commonwealth games medallist, Arjuna Awardee), *Subedar Satish Kumar* (Commonwealth 2018 Silver Medallist and Arjuna Awardee 2018), *Naib Subedar Manish Kaushik* (Commonwealth 2018 Silver Medallist), *Mr Naman Tanwar* (Commonwealth 2018 Bronze Medallist) and *Mr Gaurav Biduri* (Senior World Championship Bronze Medallist) are some of the top boxers who will be participating in this National Boxing Championship.

The Boxing Nationals will begin on 27 October 2018 with an opening ceremony. The Semi Final and Final bouts are scheduled for 01 November 2018 and 02 November 2018 respectively. There will be a medal distribution ceremony for the winners on 02 November 2018 followed by the Closing Ceremony. 

All arrangements to accommodate players, officials and conducting staff have been made by Army Sports Institute for a smooth conduct of the championship and world class infrastructure available at Army Sports Institute will be utilised for hosting the matches. *Boxing enthusiasts of Pune are welcome to come & witness the events on all days.*



Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence27-October, 2018 17:52 IST
*72nd Infantry Day Celebrations *  

To commemorate the selfless dedication to duty by Indian Army’s gallant Infantrymen, a wreath laying ceremony was organised at ‘Amar Jawan Jyoti’. General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff, along with senior officers, laid wreaths in a solemn ceremony. Sepoy Boota Singh, a recipient of Vir Chakra in 1971 War represented the veterans.

Infantry celebrates 27 October each year as Infantry Day to commemorate the first Infantry action post independence. In response to the threat posed to the sovereignty and territorial integrity of our Nation, on this day in 1947, the leading elements of the Indian Army from 1st Battalion of the SIKH Regiment air landed at Srinagar and gallantly fought the raiders aided by Pakistan Army. This bold action by the Indian Army and indomitable courage displayed by the Infantrymen reversed the tide of events and thwarted the adversary's nefarious designs. 

As part of Infantry Day celebrations, Field Marshal SHFJ Manekshaw Memorial Lecture was also organised at Manekshaw Centre, Delhi Cantonment.










Col Aman Anand
PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

The Incumbent Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to Chairman COSC, Lt. Gen. P.S. Rajeshwar paying homage to the martyrs, at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on November 01, 2018.







The Incumbent Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to Chairman COSC, Lt. Gen. P.S. Rajeshwar inspecting the Tri-Services Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on November 01, 2018.







Lt. Gen. P.S. Rajeshwar taking charge as the 12th Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to Chairman COSC, in New Delhi on November 01, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat along with the Director, USI, Lt. Gen. P.K. Singh (Retd.) and the High Commissioner of Australia to India, Ms. Harinder Sidhu at the USI seminar on ‘Evolving Geopolitics of the Indo-Pacific Region – Challenges and Prospects’, at United Service Institution of India, in New Delhi on November 01, 2018.






The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat addressing the gathering at the USI seminar on ‘Evolving Geopolitics of the Indo-Pacific Region – Challenges and Prospects’, at United Service Institution of India, in New Delhi on November 01, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
07-November, 2018 10:05 IST
*PM celebrates Diwali with jawans in Harsil, Uttarakhand *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today celebrated Diwali with jawans of the Indian Army and ITBP, at Harsil in Uttarakhand.

Greeting the jawans on the occasion, the Prime Minister said that their devotion to duty in the remote icy heights, is enabling the strength of the nation, and securing the future and the dreams of 125 crore Indians. He said that Diwali is the festival of lights; it spreads the light of goodness and dispels fear. He said that the jawans, through their commitment and discipline, are also helping to spread the sense of security and fearlessness among the people.

The Prime Minister recalled that he has been visiting soldiers on Diwali, ever since he was the Chief Minister of Gujarat. He also spoke of his interactions with the jawans of ITBP, years ago when he was part of the Kailash Mansarovar Yatra.

The Prime Minister said India is taking great strides forward in the defence sector. He spoke of various measures being taken for welfare of ex-servicemen, including OROP (One Rank, One Pension).

The Prime Minister said that the Indian Armed Forces draw admiration and appreciation across the world, in UN peacekeeping operations.

The Prime Minister offered sweets to the jawans. He also interacted with people from nearby areas who had gathered to greet him on Diwali.
****

AKT/SH/VK







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of the Indian Army and ITBP, at Harsil, in Uttarakhand on November 07, 2018.







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of the Indian Army and ITBP, at Harsil, in Uttarakhand on November 07, 2018.







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of the Indian Army and ITBP, at Harsil, in Uttarakhand on November 07, 2018.







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi celebrating Diwali with the jawans of the Indian Army and ITBP, at Harsil, in Uttarakhand on November 07, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-November, 2018 17:11 IST
*Indian Army observes Vigilance Awareness Week *

‘Vigilance Awareness Week’ was observed by Indian Army from 29th October to 3rd November 2018 regarding maintaining core values of honesty and integrity in the organization. As part of the initiative, a number of events such as workshops, seminars, lectures, competitions and pledge of Integrity towards organization are being organized across the country to spread awareness about the cause amongst all ranks in Army. Indian Army is proud to be at the forefront of a Corruption Free India.

Observance of the Vigilance Awareness Week started with the pledge of Integrity towards the organization by various Directorates at Integrated HQ of Min of Def (Army) on 29 October 2018. Simultaneously, all departments have conducted activities relevant to theme to promote ethical practices and foster a culture of honesty and integrity. The theme of this year’s Vigilance Awareness Week has been given as “Eradicate Corruption-Build a New India”.


**************

Col Chiranjeet Konwer

for PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-November, 2018 17:22 IST
*Cockerel Gunners' White Water Rafting Expedition *

Keeping the indomitable spirit of adventure alive, soldiers of Indian Army conducted ‘*Cockerel Gunners’ White Water Rafting Expedition’* at Rishikesh on 29 November 2018. The expedition commenced on 26 November 2018 wherein a team comprising of 20 adventure enthusiasts of a Medium Regiment were flagged off at Rudraprayag.

After successfully traversing 150 kilometers across River Ganges over four days, the team was flagged in at Rishikesh. As part of its challenging journey, the team successfully negotiated numerous grade III and IV Rapids. The expedition reaffirmed the Indian Army’s resolve of a strong sense of determination, grit and perseverance in face of all odds.






Col Chiranjeet Konwer

for PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre at the Annual Chief Engineers’ Conference of the Border Roads Organisation (BRO), in New Delhi on November 30, 2018. The Director General, Border Roads, Lt. Gen. Harpal Singh is also seen.







The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the Annual Chief Engineers’ Conference of the Border Roads Organisation (BRO), in New Delhi on November 30, 2018.







The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre in a group photograph along with the Director General, Border Roads, Lt. Gen. Harpal Singh and officers of Border Roads Organisation (BRO), at the Annual Chief Engineers’ Conference of Border Roads Organisation, in New Delhi on November 30, 2018.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=954641634732466





259 recruits take a giant leap to be Soldiers of #IndianArmy at The Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry Regimental Centre #JAKLIRC, from the State of J&K. One year of strenuous training so well showcased at the glittering passing out parade #PoP. The event was attended by the parents and relatives of the young soldiers along with a number of civil and military dignitaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Indian Army T-72s in Sikkim at *15,000ft.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

02-September, 2019 20:21 IST
Indian Army Prepares to Receive and Train the First Batch of Soldiers 


The Colonel Commandant of the Military Police, Lt Gen Shri Ashwani interviewed Lt Col Nandani in Srinagar for the role of instructor of the first ever batch of women soldiers for the Indian Army and other Allied Nations. Commenting on the selection, Lt Gen Shri Ashwani said "First set of instructors is most important to us as this will lay down the foundation for Generations to come. There will be more women officers as instructors including Maj Julie who was instructor to the first batch of women constables in Assam Rifles". Women soldiers are presently under the selection process from thousands of volunteers across the Nation and the training of the selected 100 is likely to start in Dec 2019 in Bengaluru. 

Duration of the training will be for 61 weeks just as male soldiers in the spirit that they are 'soldiers first'. Every year, a batch of 100 will be inducted till there will be 1700 cadre strength.








Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

The Director General, Border Security Force - BSF, Shri Vivek Kumar Johri Sahab calling on the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Nityanand Rai Sahab, in Delhi on September 03, 2019.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-September, 2019 16:32 IST
Indian Army Team Summit MT Leo Pargyil (6773m) 


















* TEAM AT THE TOP OF MT LEO PARGYIL*

An Indian Army team successfully summited Mount Leo Pargyil (6773M) on 20thAug 2019 at 1030 hours after an extremely challenging climb in harsh weather, hoisting the National Flag atop Mt Leo Pargyil. The expedition was flagged in by Lieutenant General Shri PM Bali Sahab, AVSM, VSM, COS, Western Command on 31 Aug 2019 at Jhakri near Rampur Bushar.

Leo Pargyil is the third highest peak of Himachal and is considered to be among the most challenging and technically difficult peak to scale. It lies in the Zanskar range.

The expedition was flagged off on August 20 by the Commander, Tri Peak Brigade from Pooh in Himachal and comprised entire by of the troops from 18th Battalion the Mahar Regiment of Tri Peak Brigade.



********


----------



## Hindustani78

The Director General, National Cadet Corps (NCC), Lt. Gen. Shri Rajeev Chopra chairing the inaugural session of three-day bi-annual conference of NCC, in New Delhi on September 04, 2019.






The Director General, National Cadet Corps (NCC), Lt. Gen. Shri Rajeev Chopra in a group photograph at the beginning of three-day bi-annual conference of National Cadet Corps (NCC), in New Delhi on September 04, 2019.


----------



## polanski

*US, India bolster their military partnership in Tiger Triumph exercise*
By: Bradley Bowman and Andrew Gabel   18 hours ago
set to kick off this week a major joint military exercise: Tiger Triumph. Tiger Triumph is the first U.S.-India military exercise to include all three of India’s military services — Army, Navy and Air Force — and it represents the latest milestone in an increasingly important bilateral military partnership.

The exercise will focus on humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, and it will include amphibious operations. While U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Pacific is leading planning efforts, the Department of Defense hopes to expand the role for the Army and Air Force in future years. The dock landing ship Germantown with troops from the 3rd Marine Division will participate. The DoD expects this tri-service exercise with India to become an annual event.

Tiger Triumph will increase U.S.-Indian military interoperability and effectiveness. It will also forge important relationships between the two militaries and expand U.S. regional knowledge. Most importantly, the exercise represents a tangible and necessary implementation of a series of U.S. strategic pronouncements regarding the importance of U.S. international partnerships in general and India in particular. In short, to defend shared interests and deter great power adversaries, the U.S. needs strong partners and allies.

For this reason, the 2017 National Security Strategy said the U.S. welcomes “India’s emergence as a leading global power and stronger strategic and defense partner.” It declared unequivocally that the U.S. “will expand our defense and security partnership with India.”

While the subsequent unclassified summary of the 2018 National Defense Strategy did not mention India explicitly, it did make clear that “inter-state competition” represented the DoD’s top priority. In that competition, the NDS emphasized the importance of America’s “robust constellation of allies and partners.”

More recently, echoing the NSS, the DoD’s 2019 Indo-Pacific Strategy Report underscored the importance of India to U.S. national security. A militarily capable and economically prosperous India can serve as an additional center of power in the region to deter aggression by China and help defend a free, open and inclusive Indo-Pacific.

Though important bilateral challenges remain, particularly with respect to Russia, there is much to unify the U.S. and India. India’s strategic interests, democratic character, opposition to Islamist terrorism and strong people-to-people ties with the United States make New Delhi and Washington natural partners.

Indeed, New Delhi shares many of Washington’s concerns regarding Beijing. It is India, after all, that has gone to war with China as recently as the 1960s. India shares with China a long and disputed border, as underscored in the 2017 Doklam border incident, which saw Indian and Chinese soldiers come to blows.

Sign up for our Early Bird Brief
Get the defense industry's most comprehensive news and information straight to your inbox
Based on these shared interests and values, the U.S. declared India in 2016 a major defense partner. Washington and New Delhi have also codified a number of important agreements. This includes the 2016 Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement, which provides formal access to each country’s military facilities for fueling and logistical support. It also includes the 2018 Communications, Compatibility and Security Agreement, which allows the U.S. to transfer to India secure data and communication equipment.

Consequently, U.S. arms sales to India have reached all-time highs. In 2019, for example, the Indian Air Force received its first tranche of U.S.-made Apache attack helicopters, replacing inferior Soviet-era airframes. This acquisition paves the way for a number of bilateral attack aviation training opportunities. U.S. defense companies are currently competing for the opportunity to provide fighters to the Indian Air Force and Navy. If successful, the U.S. bids would only bring Washington and New Delhi closer together.

It is difficult to envision a sustainable and successful long-term U.S. strategy for deterring Beijing’s aggression that does not include a closer and more effective U.S. security partnership with India. Tiger Triumph represents a significant milestone in that partnership — one on which both countries should continue to build.

_Bradley Bowman__ is senior director for the Center on Military and Political Power at the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, where __Andrew Gabel__ is a research analyst._


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> Lt Gen Manoj Mukund Naravane is set to become the next chief of the 1.3 million-strong Indian Army, official sources said on Monday.
> 
> Lt Gen Naravane is currently serving as Vice Chief of the Army.
> 
> Army Chief Gen Bipin Rawat is due for retirement on December 31. Before taking charge as vice chief of the Army Staff in September, Lt Gen Naravane was heading the Eastern Command of the Army which takes care of India’s nearly 4,000-km border with China.
> 
> In his 37 years of service, Lt Gen Naravane has served in numerous command and staff appointments in peace, field and highly active counter-insurgency environments in Jammu and Kashmir and the Northeast.
> 
> He has also commanded a Rashtriya Rifles Battalion in Jammu and Kashmir and an infantry brigade on the eastern front.
> 
> He was also part of the Indian Peace Keeping Force in Sri Lanka and had served as India’s defence attache at the Indian Embassy in Myanmar for three years.
> 
> Lt Gen Naravane is an alumnus of the National Defence Academy and the Indian Military Academy.
> 
> He was commissioned into the 7th battalion, the Sikh Light Infantry Regiment in June 1980.
> 
> 
> The General is a decorated officer who has been awarded the ‘Sena Medal’ (Distinguished) for effectively commanding his battalion in Jammu and Kashmir.
> 
> He is also a recipient of the ‘Vishisht Seva Medal’ for his services as the Inspector General Assam Rifles (North) in Nagaland and the ‘Ati Vishisht Seva Medal’ for commanding of a prestigious strike corps.



https://theprint.in/defence/lt-gen-...ll-be-indias-next-chief-of-army-staff/336287/


----------



## Keysersoze

And before imbeciles make excuses....that was NOT part of the show...


----------



## polanski

Russia will deliver S-400 system to India by the end of 2021: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ver-s-400-system-to-india-by-the-end-of-2021/


----------



## Keysersoze

Pinaka_3 said:


> It's was part of that show imbecile


Not according to tank experts halfwit....


----------



## polanski

The US State Department approves NASAMS II for India: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/02/15/the-state-department-approves-nasams-ii-for-india/


----------



## polanski

No Such Terms as “CAATSA Waiver For India” Under CAATSA Law: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-as-caatsa-waiver-for-india-under-caatsa-law/


----------



## polanski

How India sipped T-90 (T-72BU) poison to save Russian Tank Industry?: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/03/24/how-india-sipped-t-90-poison/


----------



## polanski

The India Army Buys Negev Light Machine Guns from Israeli IWI Worth $116.4 Million: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ht-machine-guns-from-israeli-firm-for-116-4m/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Credits to @Unknowncommando 
The Bhishma with the Mine Plough:





Ajeya with the FWMP


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Just a nice video to help during lockdown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

India vs Pakistan: Military Strength And Armaments: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/05/03/india-vs-pakistan-military-strength-and-arsenal/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor




----------



## polanski

Washington is pressuring Delhi to abandon Russian S-400 missile systems: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...lhi-to-abandon-russian-s-400-missile-systems/

Russia started production of five S-400 air defense systems for India: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-of-five-s-400-air-defense-systems-for-india/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

"Last thing you see before you die". 5th Gorkha Rifles, Indian Army.





__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FMilitaryPorn%252Fcomments%252Fgs69hp%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Amid China and Pakistan tensions, India to expedite PRITHVI Air Defence (PAD) development: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...expedite-prithvi-air-defence-pad-development/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

https://www.tribuneindia.com/news/p...rd-of-honour-at-indian-military-academy-98653
Hearty congrats to Lt. Akashdeep Singh Dhillon for the Sword of Honour and his commissioning into the famed Para regt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

20 Indian Soldiers Killed In A Violent Clash With Chinese Soldiers: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...led-in-a-violent-clash-with-chinese-soldiers/


----------



## polanski

India Deploys Chinooks And Apache Helicopters In Ladakh: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ys-chinooks-and-apache-helicopters-in-ladakh/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274674555743805440Explains why Beijing has buried the news and the dead.
And Shiv Aroor's articles reinforces the Chinese press release that the action was on the enemy's side.

So the primary units were 16 Bihar and 3 Sikh along with their Ghatak tukdi visiting the enemy.
Imagine the more Hands-on regiments like the Gorkha with the Khukri or Naga with the Dao visiting them!
Or if the enemy is incredibly unlucky, a visit by the SFF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ouch


> "The incident was caused by India's violation of the agreement and unilateral provocation, and *it occurred on the Chinese side of the LAC*  which is recognized by both sides. The Indian side should take full responsibility for causing the fight. *China urges India to strictly punish the perpetrators of the incident, strictly control its troops on the frontline*, and ensure similar incidents won't take place again," Wu stressed.


https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1192631.shtml
Now India "punishes" the perpetrators:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274375321848934402
Fun trivia for the enemy since we are on a Pak forum:
The Crest 




selection was in major part thanks to Capt.(Later Major Gen) M Habibullah Khan Khattak of Pak Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

So we know who is there at Pangong Tso!


> The other two badges were on soldiers from the 17 Kumaon regiment (called the Bhaduria Paltan for actions in the 1971 war) for acts of valour in the violent May 5-6 night brawl with Chinese troops in the Pangong Tso sector.


The most decorated regiment of the Indian Army!


----------



## polanski

Russia agreed to resume production of S-400 for India: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/06/28/russia-agreed-to-resume-production-of-s-400-for-india/


----------



## polanski

India deploys indigenous Akash SAM in Ladakh: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/07/01/india-deploys-indigenous-akash-sam-in-ladakh/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

PM Modi in Nimu, Ladakh, accompanied by the CDS and CoAS.









^^ Briefing by Lt Gen Harinder Singh, GoC 14 Corps
He was earlier the DG, Military Intelligence.




Interestingly even IAF personnel are present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278932677236871168You can also see the Northern Army Commander Lt. Gen Joshi, VrC briefing the Prime Minister.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279324506822082562

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279314893900926976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lt. Gen. B.S. Raju, 15 Corps commander on the LoC situation etc


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

South Western Army Commander Lt. Gen.A.S Kler visits the 4th Inf Div at Prayagraj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280833998701264899A very busy Lt. Gen. Kler
Remember this decorated officer's words from early this year:


> " If you want to be peaceful you must retain the ability of intense violence..." Lieutenant General Alok Singh Kler tells commanders


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Reports coming in that Army is all set to order 72000 more Sig 716 G2 Rifles from the US, this will take the total numbers to 1.44Lakh!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282275857885655040This is similar to how all Indian defence orders work, follow on orders mean a more stretched timeline to build up strength over time as there is a lot of resource constraints for one big order/year.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Army Chief Gen. Naravane visiting the forward areas along Jammu/Pathankot today.


----------



## polanski

Indian Army to acquire RQ-11 UAV and Spike Smart Munitions: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-acquire-rq-11-uav-and-spike-smart-munitions/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FMilitaryPorn%252Fcomments%252Fhrqfj9%252F


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284014629090295808




Very rare image!
The Bhishma and Sarath in Ladakh.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

More firsts!
Here is the HAL Rudra at Ladakh!




The HAL Rudra:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286533227079852035


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Credits in picture


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289577677045690370Lt. Gen. Kler in action again. The Bhishma and Sarath in the images.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Indian Army sets to procure Stryker IFV and Humvee armored Vehicles: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...cure-stryker-ifv-and-humvee-armored-vehicles/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> The DAC also approved procurement of 125 mm APFSDS (Armour Piercing Fin Stabilized Discarding Sabot) ammunition for Indian Army as a 'Design and Development Case'. The ammunition being procured will have a 70 per cent indigenous content. There is requisite capability available for indigenous development of the ammunition, both in terms of 'manufacturing' and 'technology', the release said.


https://www.aninews.in/news/nationa...roposals-of-over-rs-8722-crore20200811200050/
New ammo for the Ajeya/Bhishma.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

New Rakshak+ in service!





Slowly replacing the older Rakshak(Rakshak+ in the front and the older Rakshak behind)




And the trusty MPV (countless lives saved due to this beast)





Images thanks to @Unknowncommando


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Ladakh Scouts!
Ft. Lt. Gen. Joshi, VrC!


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300255358938537988


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300423742082875394


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Closest thing to a confirmation of SOF being employed!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300454076400824320The secretive Special Frontier Force








Some images by @Unknowncommando

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no smoking

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300255358938537988



Looks like someone just desperate.
If you put a picture on as your evidence, make sure the picture fit your argument, not the opposite.

In the picture bottom left, the death date on the grave stone clearly says "*Jun 2019*".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

no smoking said:


> Looks like someone just desperate.
> If you put a picture on as your evidence, make sure the picture fit your argument, not the opposite.
> 
> In the picture bottom left, the death date on the grave stone clearly says "*Jun 2019*".


Do Indians not even read what they are posting before they post?


----------



## polanski

India criticized Russian T-90 tanks for poor performance: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ized-russian-t-90-tanks-for-poor-performance/


----------



## PanzerKiel

*ATAGS allegedly suffered a Barrel Blast last week,DRDO begins probe into accident*


The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has begun a thorough investigation into an accident involving an indigenously-developed howitzer gun system in Pokhran in Rajasthan last week, officials said on Thursday.

The accident took place when the howitzer was undergoing firing, they said. The Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS) is being developed by the DRDO along with two private-sector defence majors.


“Scientists are probing in detailed into the incident,” DRDO Chairman Dr G Satheesh Reddy told PTI.

The indigenously-developed ATAGS are being billed as one of the best among the ones in its range globally. During its last trials, it had fired at a distance of around 47 km.

The Army requires a sizeable number of ATAGS for deployment along the frontiers with China and Pakistan.

In 2017, the Army received the first batch of two ultra-light howitzers from the US after a 30-year wait for new artillery guns since the induction of Bofors guns in the mid-1980s.

The M-777 A-2 ultra-light howitzers (ULH) have a maximum range of 30 km and manufactured by the BAE Systems.

The Indian Army is in dire need of ULH and India had struck a government-to-government deal with the US in November 2016 for supply of the 145 howitzers at a cost of nearly Rs 5,000 crore.






ATAGS allegedly suffered a Barrel Blast last week,DRDO begins probe into accident – Indian Defence Research Wing







idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

The Russian military destroyed its own T-90A tank and dig a hole in Russian tank markets: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-tank-and-dig-a-hole-in-russian-tank-markets/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madlemon50

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300255358938537988


Uhhh the tombstone clearly stated that the date was all the way back to 2019. These people are desperate!


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Figaro said:


> Do *Indians *not even *read *what they are posting before they post?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> *ATAGS allegedly suffered a Barrel Blast last week,DRDO begins probe into accident*
> 
> 
> The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has begun a thorough investigation into an accident involving an indigenously-developed howitzer gun system in Pokhran in Rajasthan last week, officials said on Thursday.
> 
> The accident took place when the howitzer was undergoing firing, they said. The Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS) is being developed by the DRDO along with two private-sector defence majors.
> 
> 
> “Scientists are probing in detailed into the incident,” DRDO Chairman Dr G Satheesh Reddy told PTI.
> 
> The indigenously-developed ATAGS are being billed as one of the best among the ones in its range globally. During its last trials, it had fired at a distance of around 47 km.
> 
> The Army requires a sizeable number of ATAGS for deployment along the frontiers with China and Pakistan.
> 
> In 2017, the Army received the first batch of two ultra-light howitzers from the US after a 30-year wait for new artillery guns since the induction of Bofors guns in the mid-1980s.
> 
> The M-777 A-2 ultra-light howitzers (ULH) have a maximum range of 30 km and manufactured by the BAE Systems.
> 
> The Indian Army is in dire need of ULH and India had struck a government-to-government deal with the US in November 2016 for supply of the 145 howitzers at a cost of nearly Rs 5,000 crore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATAGS allegedly suffered a Barrel Blast last week,DRDO begins probe into accident – Indian Defence Research Wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idrw.org



*ATAGS Howitzer Trials comes to a Halt, Guns send back from Pokhran*


The trial of final phase of Howitzer guns that was going on at Pokhran field firing range has been stopped by DRDO after the barrel of one of the guns exploded last week. The companies left with their guns on Saturday. DRDO has formed a board to investigate the explosion of barrel and a high-level inquiry has been ordered.

The trial was going on for last 10 days in the presence of DRDO and army experts. The design of this 155mm 52-caliber gun was made by Armament Research & Development Establishment, Pune and manufactured by Tata Power and Bharat Forge. The barrel of a gun during the firing at the trial blasted in which 3-4 experts suffered minor injuries.

In 2017 also barrel of a gun of the same company exploded during trials. That time the reason was problem in ammunition. This gun has power to fire at a distance of 47km and can fire 6 rounds in 30 seconds.






ATAGS Howitzer Trials comes to a Halt, Guns send back from Pokhran – Indian Defence Research Wing







idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ejaz007

*India's DRDO successfully test-fires indigenous laser-guided anti-tank missile*
by Samuel Cranny-Evans



India’s government-run Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) successfully test-fired a locally developed laser-guided anti-tank missile from an Arjun main battle tank (MBT) on 22 September.

The weapon, which was fired from the Arjun’s 120 mm rifled gun at one of the firing ranges belonging to the Armoured Corps Centre and School (ACCS) in Ahmednagar, western India, destroyed its intended target located at a distance of 3 km after locking onto it with its laser designator, the Indian government’s Press Information Bureau (PIB) said in a 23 September statement.






An Arjun MBT is seen here test-firing a locally developed laser-guided anti-tank missile at a firing range in Ahmednagar, western India. (DRDO)
The PIB stated that the newly developed missile, which is currently undergoing technical evaluation trials, is armed with a tandem high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) warhead that can penetrate armoured vehicles, including those fitted with explosive reactive armour (ERA).

It also noted that the missile has been developed for use with multiple Indian Army (IA) platforms, but provided no further details as to whether these platforms would be other tanks capable of firing the weapon from their main guns, or whether the platforms will be equipped with specifically designed launchers.






__





India's DRDO successfully test-fires indigenous laser-guided anti-tank missile


India’s government-run Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) successfully test-fired a locally developed laser-guided anti-tank missile from an Arjun main...



www.janes.com


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Recent statement by HAL is very revealing. ZERO Aircraft on ground (ALH Fleet) out of 15 in Ladakh!
The per hour flying cost for the Dhruv is over ₹ 7L!
This is where the LUH will be key.(Also explains why the Cheetals are still in production)













It is also the VIP heptr for the Army


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Army also got a shot in the arm with the Rudra:




M621Cannon on a Nexter turret and Belgian rockets and HeliNa missiles.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

So another order for the Sig-716i(72K+) rifles coming up.
According to some journos, this is the third order so far.
The first order was completed a while back(72K+) and took just about a year from contract inking!
Second one was an emergency procurement of the same numbers a few months back and now a DAC approval!
Much needed Infantry modernization rolling ahead at a formidable pace.
The troops on the LC are already equipped with these modern firearms:


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

One of the most delayed orders of all time. Indian Army set to receive DRDO Shivalik MMGs from a private firm!
10Lakh pieces ordered!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311641554612744192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108712830633734145


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Change of guard at the Fire and Fury Corps


----------



## Yasser76

Lord Of Gondor said:


> So another order for the Sig-716i(72K+) rifles coming up.
> According to some journos, this is the third order so far.
> The first order was completed a while back(72K+) and took just about a year from contract inking!
> Second one was an emergency procurement of the same numbers a few months back and now a DAC approval!
> Much needed Infantry modernization rolling ahead at a formidable pace.
> The troops on the LC are already equipped with these modern firearms:



Just a reality check here, this is 140k rifles that were not even assembled in India. India has 2 million troops (military, para-military and reserves). Assuming that they will not literally order 2 million rifles made in US factories, this is modernising just a fraction of your infantry.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Yasser76 said:


> Just a reality check here, this is 140k rifles that were not even assembled in India. India has 2 million troops (military, para-military and reserves). Assuming that they will not literally order 2 million rifles made in US factories, this is modernising just a fraction of your infantry.


Why will we equip all with 7.62x51mm rifles? We are co-producing AK-203 Assault rifle (7.62x39) and Co-producing Caracal Car-816 Carbine (5.56x45 NATO). our own private company has developed Assault Rifles and Carbines for additional requirement.

SiG-716 with Made in India holographic sight by BEL.




AK-203




Car-816 Carbine





Assault rifles and other small arms made by India’s private company SSS Defence


----------



## Yasser76

3 different foreign rifles plus INSAS? Indian Army is competing with IAF for diversity of equipment. Any soldier will tell you a standard rifle has immense benefits....


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Yasser76 said:


> this is modernising just a fraction of your infantry.


The numbers are relative. 1.45 Lakh rifles is huge.


----------



## Yasser76

Lord Of Gondor said:


> The numbers are relative. 1.45 Lakh rifles is huge.



That is a contradictory statement, if numbers are relative 1.45 Lakh is tiny. You maybe missing the point I am trying to make and apologies, that may be my fault.

Essentially in an army, as we all know, soldiers are trained and equipped with the rifle type for most, if not all, of their army careers. They learn how to maintain it, they learn how to zero it, they learn how to disassemble and reassemble it to the point it is second nature and they can do it in the dark, the weight of it becomes part of their body weight. The infantrymen becomes an expert.
Defence forces try and make sure that all their arms standardise, not just for economies of scale, but when the sh*t hits the fan, any soldier can pick up any rifle and fight well.

India is now in the strange position of having three or four types. Yes, in an emergency a soldier who has been using a INSAS can pick up a Sig and quickly learn how to use it, will he be as effective as someone who has trained and fought with a Sig for years? No. Will he be able to sort out a jam under fire quickly with the Sig? No.

You see my point now?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

It is a start, 1.45 Lakh will equip fighting formations of two whole commands (that are bigger than most armies)
Out of 1.3M not all are frontline fighting units.


----------



## Yasser76

Lord Of Gondor said:


> It is a start, 1.45 Lakh will equip fighting formations of two whole commands (that are bigger than most armies)
> Out of 1.3M not all are frontline fighting units.



You missed the point, but never mind. Even cooks and technicians have to fight sometimes, and they may nit be able to choose where, when or even with what weapon now.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Mahindra Defence ALSV with the Indian Army in the DRC:




Hopefully we see them a lot more in CI/CT areas replacing older Gypsies.
Thanks to @Unknowncommando


----------



## 21stCentury

Indian army look like a terrorist army lol.....what the hell? their armed forces uniform is never the same. Its like they picked up whatever they can find. I guess this is the price they pay for for paying the highest premium ever in history to procure foreign weapons while their own military industrial complex is the most shamefully incompetent in the global. No one wants indian made weapons, not even the Indian military. Its so sad....


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318896801089384449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318897364111798273


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320209371595296768Vijayadashami celebrations from Sukna


----------



## PanzerKiel

*
CBI arrests BSF officer Satish Kumar in connection with cattle smuggling case*

The Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) on Tuesday (November 17, 2020) arrested the then commandant of 36 Battalion of the Border Security Force (BSF), Satish Kumar in connection with a cattle smuggling case.

Kumar was questioned for several hours at the CBI office in Kolkata on Tuesday. He was later arrested by the agency in the evening. Charges slapped against Kumar are 120B IPC and Section 7, 11 and 12 of the Prevention of Corruption Act, 1988.

Earlier on September 23, the investigating agency had carried out searches at his office and residence across several locations in Kolkata.

Kumar is presently posted at the BSF unit in Raipur.

The CBI had registered a case on September 21, 2020, against Satish Kumar, Md Enamul Haq, Anarul Sheikh and Mohammed Golam Mustafa.

The preliminary enquiry conducted by the CBI revealed that during Kumar’s tenure as Commandant of 36 Battalion in Malda district of West Bengal between December 2015 and April 2017, more than 20,000 cattle were apprehended during a smuggling bid but were not seized and the smugglers were not apprehended.

“The cattle were auctioned within 24 hours of being seized and seizure lists were made arbitrarily categorising the breed and size of seized animals with an intention to reduce the upset price of the cattle during auctions. In lieu of that favour, Md Enamul Haque used to pay Rs 2,000 per cattle to BSF officials and Rs 500 to concerned customs officials,” the FIR by CBI read.

The FIR registered by CBI further mentioned that only a said batch of traders was allowed to buy cattle at very low prices at the auctions. After showing the auctioned cattle to have been disposed of at the local market, the same was illegally smuggled across the international border.






CBI arrests BSF officer Satish Kumar in connection with cattle smuggling case – Indian Defence Research Wing







idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337986062522597376


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

General Manoj Mukund Naravane on a historic visit to the UAE and KSA
Flew to the region in the IAF EMB-135BJ Legacy


----------



## PanzerKiel

Lord Of Gondor said:


> General Manoj Mukund Naravane on a historic visit to the UAE and KSA
> Flew to the region in the IAF EMB-135BJ Legacy


----------



## Yasser76

Despite the shrieking it's interesting no member of the Royal Families met him. Goes to show this whole thing is being done by SA/UAE as a stunt most probably aimed at Pakistan, he met no serious decision makers like Bajwa does....


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337783874139475971


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Former Army Lt Gen demands probe after ‘soldier’ seen at farmers’ protest in Punjab’s Bathinda*


Days after a photo of a man in Army uniform taking part in the ongoing farmers' agitation in Punjab went viral, intelligence agencies have started to ascertain whether the man in the picture is a serving soldier or an imposter.

The development came as Lt Gen HS Panag (retd), former GOC-in-C of Northern and Central Commands, wrote on Twitter that the matter should be investigated. He added that the Army has clear rules in place as regards serving personnel taking part in such events.

“Not done. Investigate and take disciplinary action. Army has clear rules and regulations. No compromise,” he said in two sets of tweets.

The photograph of the man in Army uniform has been doing the rounds on the social media and the same has also been published by several newspapers.

The man, who is a Sikh, can be seen holding a placard in the viral picture: “My father is a farmer. If he is a terrorist then I am also a terrorist”. He took part in the protest outside the Deputy Commissioner’s office in Bathinda on Monday.

The man appears to be wearing a standard Army uniform along with a name tag.


_he Indian Express_ said in a report that uniform is of combat pattern along with a jacket and a camouflaged scarf.

The report said another video is also being circulated on the social media in which two Army jawans with AK-47 type rifles react to Bollywood actor Kangana Ranaut's comments on the farmers protest. The actor's remarks had triggered a lot of controversy.

Armed forces’ rulebook prohibits serving soldiers from participating in protests. However, there is nothing that bars ex-servicemen from taking part in agitations.














Former Army Lt Gen demands probe after ‘soldier’ seen at farmers’ protest in Punjab’s Bathinda


The photograph of the man in Army uniform has been doing the rounds on the social media and the same has also been published by several newspapers.




www.timesnownews.com


----------



## Yasser76

PanzerKiel said:


> *Former Army Lt Gen demands probe after ‘soldier’ seen at farmers’ protest in Punjab’s Bathinda*
> 
> 
> Days after a photo of a man in Army uniform taking part in the ongoing farmers' agitation in Punjab went viral, intelligence agencies have started to ascertain whether the man in the picture is a serving soldier or an imposter.
> 
> The development came as Lt Gen HS Panag (retd), former GOC-in-C of Northern and Central Commands, wrote on Twitter that the matter should be investigated. He added that the Army has clear rules in place as regards serving personnel taking part in such events.
> 
> “Not done. Investigate and take disciplinary action. Army has clear rules and regulations. No compromise,” he said in two sets of tweets.
> 
> The photograph of the man in Army uniform has been doing the rounds on the social media and the same has also been published by several newspapers.
> 
> The man, who is a Sikh, can be seen holding a placard in the viral picture: “My father is a farmer. If he is a terrorist then I am also a terrorist”. He took part in the protest outside the Deputy Commissioner’s office in Bathinda on Monday.
> 
> The man appears to be wearing a standard Army uniform along with a name tag.
> 
> 
> _he Indian Express_ said in a report that uniform is of combat pattern along with a jacket and a camouflaged scarf.
> 
> The report said another video is also being circulated on the social media in which two Army jawans with AK-47 type rifles react to Bollywood actor Kangana Ranaut's comments on the farmers protest. The actor's remarks had triggered a lot of controversy.
> 
> Armed forces’ rulebook prohibits serving soldiers from participating in protests. However, there is nothing that bars ex-servicemen from taking part in agitations.
> 
> View attachment 697159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Army Lt Gen demands probe after ‘soldier’ seen at farmers’ protest in Punjab’s Bathinda
> 
> 
> The photograph of the man in Army uniform has been doing the rounds on the social media and the same has also been published by several newspapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesnownews.com




Interesting, much of the protest seems to be from Sikh Punjabis. If they are going to be demonised by the BJP and Indian media this will not do anything for unit cohesion of Punjabi Sikh troops in the Indian Army. Only so much patriotism you can have until your family and friends are being locked up by the people wearing the same uniform as you....


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

T-90 misc images
Fire power Demo 2004








Operation Desert Strike Eagle 2005




Exercise Sanghe Shakti 2006




2011 Ex Sudarshan Shakti




Ex Shoor Veer 2012




Ex Sarvada Vijay 2014




Ex Drad Sankalp 2015




Ex Akraman II 2016




Ex Megh Prahar 2016


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ex Hamesha Vijayee 2017(?)




Ex INDRA 2018




Ex Vijay Prahar 2019


----------



## vishwambhar

ATAGS howitzer best in world, no need for imported artillery guns: DRDO


The Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS) has been developed by the DRDO and produced by two firms Bharat Forge and Tata Advanced Systems Limited




www.livemint.com





Home >News >India >ATAGS howitzer best in world, no need for imported artillery guns: DRDO



The Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS) has been developed by the DRDO and produced by two firms Bharat Forge and Tata Advanced Systems Limited.*ATAGS howitzer best in world, no need for imported artillery guns: DRDO*
_3 min read_ *.* 19 Dec 2020ANI

The Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS) has been developed by the DRDO and produced by two firms Bharat Forge and Tata Advanced Systems Limited

*BALASORE* : Maintaining that the ATAGS howitzer is the best gun in the world with the capability to strike targets at the longest range of 48 kilometers, a top DRDO scientist said, the indigenous gun can meet Indian Army's full requirement of 1800 artillery guns systems and there was no need for imports in this field.
Interacting with ANI during the field trials of the ATAGS which has already fired over 2,000 rounds in places like Sikkim near the China border and Pokharan near the Pakistan border, ATAGS project director and senior Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) scientist Shailendra V Gade said the gun system is far better than the legendary Bofors in the Indian Army along with any other artillery gun in the world including the ATHOS gun offered by Israel.

The Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS) has been developed by the DRDO and produced by two firms Bharat Forge and Tata Advanced Systems Limited.
"The Indian Army's requirement is for 1580 towed artillery guns and apart from that, they need 150 ATAGS and another 114 Dhanush guns. So, there is a requirement of a total of 1,800 guns. The way the ATAGS is performing and come up, I am sure that this entire requirement of 1,800 guns can be met by this gun only," Gade told ANI.

Explaining the edge which the Indian Army would get to vet adversaries like China in a war scenario, Gade said the DRDO-developed gun is the longest firing howitzer in the world with 48 km and this will help it to be safe during a strike against the enemy.
"The enemy won't be able to counter you as they would not be able to reach you but you can reach them at 48 kilometers. You can be eight kilometers behind their strike range but still hit them," he said.
Asked if the ATAGS was better than the guns available with China and Pakistan, Gade said, "in fact, this is the best gun in the world because no other country has been able to such a system built on this high-technology with a high rate of firing capability."

Comparing the advancement of the ATAGS over the legendary Bofors and the rest of the guns in the world, Gade said the ATAGs can fire five rounds in a minute whereas the others can fire only three. "The range is also very high at 48 kilometers whereas the Bofors can fire at 32kms using the same type of round. The mobility is also very high. The gun will be very reliable, maintenance-free and robust," he said.
The Indian Army is looking at the acquisition of around 1600 artillery guns and was looking at Israeli guns ATHOS as an option for quick induction of 400 pieces.
On being asked to compare the ATAGS with the ATHOS and French Nexter guns, Gade said, "If you look at the qualitative requirements of the ATHOS and Nexter guns, the requirements of the ATAGS are very stringent. So, definitely, the guns systems are not very contemporary. If we look at the future as 2027-2030, the ATAGS is the answer for those times for the Indian Army."

On being asked whether there was a need for India to import any howitzer from abroad in view of the presence of howitzer, Gade said, "not at all. I feel India as a country, we have developed the core competence and technology is there to meet the country's requirements for world-class guns."


----------



## Yasser76

"Best gun in the world". Great, lets see Indian Army order hundreds and massive level of export sales. 

Also why does it look like twice the size of other towed guns!?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The most decorated regiment of the Indian Army: The Kumaon Regiment
(Somewhere along the LC)





@Unknowncommando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341639821433815041Gen Naravane at Rechin La(18k+ Ft)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341641540058435584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341646722393583616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341647618179534848


----------



## Vapour

Lord Of Gondor said:


> The most decorated regiment of the Indian Army: The Kumaon Regiment
> (Somewhere along the LC)
> View attachment 698228
> 
> @Unknowncommando



Would you know that if only the point man has NVGs in IA patrols along LOC?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Vapour said:


> Would you know that if only the point man has NVGs in IA patrols along LOC?


Yes generally in a squad 2 soldiers have NVG but it can change based on the mission




Good induction for AAD
Mounted on High Mobility Ashok Leyland Super Stallion 8x8 trucks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341739123267174401

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Below pic. Modern Indian Army

3 Different weapons

5 different types of camo

1st Soldier not holding weapon properly

Officer very clear from shoulder straps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Zapper said:


>


      
Acha mazak kar lete ho yar tum log.


----------



## Zapper

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Acha mazak kar lete ho yar tum log.


Y'all still beat us to it


----------



## Skull and Bones

Yasser76 said:


> Below pic. Modern Indian Army
> 
> 3 Different weapons
> 
> 5 different types of camo
> 
> 1st Soldier not holding weapon properly
> 
> Officer very clear from shoulder straps
> 
> 
> View attachment 700677



The 4th soldier is holding Beretta MX4, which is only being used by BSF (Border Security Force), not Indian army.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yasser76 said:


> Below pic. Modern Indian Army
> 
> 3 Different weapons
> 
> 5 different types of camo
> 
> 1st Soldier not holding weapon properly
> 
> Officer very clear from shoulder straps
> 
> 
> View attachment 700677



Dude your camo looks uglier than rat poop please change it.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Yasser76

Skull and Bones said:


> The 4th soldier is holding Beretta MX4, which is only being used by BSF (Border Security Force), not Indian army.



Not the point, in a single patrol you have 3 different weapons, so if a couple of guys run out of ammo it cannot be shared properly. This is very very basic infantry tactics Indian Army is messing up on, I i will not even comment on how the first soldier is carrying his weapon, in most armies you would be disciplined for doing that on a live patrol.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

General Naravane in South Korea:












At the DMZ:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

CDS Gen Rawat in Ladakh




Army Aviation Dhruv Mark-3 in the background


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Indian Army Schilka
Then












Credits to Twitter users: Kunal Biswas/ Swetabh Singh Rajput
and Now after a comprehensive upgrade by IAI/BEL
IAI Schilka




Credits to Twitter user: VinodDX9




Credits: Zee News




Credits to IA(From Army Day celebrations)


----------



## Yasser76

HAL Dhruv crash today. Crash number 17 of this type.


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Soldier Killed In Action In Pakistani Firing Along LoC In J&K*
*Earlier, two Army personnel were killed in separate ceasefire violations by Pakistan along the LoC in Rajouri and Poonch districts on January 1 and 21.*


An Army soldier, who was critically injured in Pakistani firing along the Line of Control (LoC) in Rajouri district last week, died of his injuries in the command hospital in Jammu and Kashmir's Udhampur district on Sunday, a defence spokesperson said.

He is the third Army personnel to have died in the ceasefire violations by Pakistan this month.

"Pakistan Army had resorted to unprovoked ceasefire violation on the LoC in Sunderbani sector on January 18, which was responded to strongly by Indian troops. In the incident, Naik Nishant Sharma of 10 JAK RIF was critically injured and was under treatment at command hospital," the spokesperson said.

However, he said the Non-Commissioned Officer succumbed on Sunday.











Soldier Killed In Action In Pakistani Firing Along LoC In J&K


An Army soldier, who was critically injured in Pakistani firing along the Line of Control (LoC) in Rajouri district last week, died of his injuries in the command hospital in Jammu and Kashmir's Udhampur district on Sunday, a defence spokesperson said.




www.ndtv.com




.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Yudh Abhyas 2021 Strykers and Sarath
























Images Courtesy MoD/Vayu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359820880134635520Ouch, having to disengage/deescalate wrt the smaller power especially being expansionist


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Bhishma prepped to an underwater travel:


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20611

After Both Tanks Break Down, India Knocked Out Of International Drill


The Indian Army has been knocked out of the high-profile international tank biathlon taking place at the Alabino ranges in the Moscow region of Russia after both the main and reserve T-90 main battle tanks developed mechanical problems.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

*Pearson Engineering to supply 1500 Track Width Mine Ploughs to Indian Army








*


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362763388368146432"Bihar"


> (a) *World War II (1941 to 1945). * During World War II, 1 BIHAR fought gallantly as part of the famous LUSHAI Bde and captured ‘HAKA’ on 19 October 1944 and ‘GANGAW’ on 11 January 1945. In recognition of the gallant actions, the Battalion was awarded two ‘Battle Honours’ namely ‘HAKA’ and 'GANGAW' and was also bestowed with the ‘Theatre Honour’ of BURMA. During the period, 2 BIHAR also operated in Malaya with distinction as part of the `ZIPPER FORCE' under Lieutenant Colonel (Later Lieutenant General) Sant Singh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (b) *1965 and 1971 Operations.* Most of the battalions of the Regiment participated in the Indo-Pak Wars of 1965 and 1971 and accomplished their assigned tasks in a commendable manner. 10 BIHAR was awarded the Theatre Honour of `AKHAURA' for its gallant action in the Battle of Akhaura in East Pakistan in 1971. The Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel P C Sawhney was awarded Vir Chakra.
> 
> 
> *INDO - PAK WAR - 1965*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CAPTURE OF BEDORI - 1965*​*A SANGAR AT BEDORI - 1965*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TROOPS AT JAGDISH PASS, BEDORI - 1965*​*DUSSERA CELEBRATION AT BEDORI BRIDGE - 1965*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CAPTURE OF BEDORI - 1965
> BY 7 BIHAR*​*COMMANDER 161 INFANTRY BRIGADE WITH COLONEL K S SIDHU, COMMANDING OFFICER 7 BIHAR AT BEDORI * ​
> 
> *INDO - PAK WAR -1971*​
> 
> 
> 
> *PHOTOGRAPHS AND SKETCHES : 1971 WAR*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VEER BIHARI ON THE CAPTURED
> PATTON TANK*​*BULLET MARKS ON BLDG IN AKHAURA*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GALLANT BIHARIS WITH PAKISTANI TRUCK AT AKHAURA*​*CAPTURED PATTON TANK BY SHEER WIILL & MUSCLE POWER OF BIHARIES*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c) *OPERATION VIJAY.* 1 BIHAR participated in ‘OPERATION VIJAY’ in the Batalik Sub Sector and was responsible for recapture of Jubar Hill and Tharu. For its valour, the unit was honoured with Chief of the Army Staff Unit Citation, Battle Honour ‘BATALIK’ and Theatre Honour ‘KARGIL’. Major M Saravanan and Naik Ganesh Prasad were awarded the Vir Chakra (Posthumously) for their gallantry act and the unit was awarded a total of 26 gallantry awards including four Vir Chakra, one Yudh Seva Medal, six Sena Medal, six Mention-in-Dispatches and nine General Officer Commanding-in-Chief Northern Command Commendation Cards.
> 
> 
> 
> *CAPTURE OF THARU TOP*​
> 
> 
> (d) *United Nation Mission*. 1 BIHAR was the first Bihar Battalion to take part in United Nation peace keeping mission. The battalion was deployed in Somalia in 1993-1994. Later 10 BIHAR, 5 BIHAR and 14 BIHAR have also had the distinction of participating in United Nation peace keeping operations in Congo in 2004, 2009 and 2014 respectively.
> 
> (e) *Counter Insurgency Operations*. The Regiment has served with distinction in Counter Insurgency Operations. Lieutenant Colonel HUS Gaur and Lieutenant Colonel SS Rana were awarded Ashoka Chakra (Posthumously), the highest peace time gallantry award for their gallant action in Counter Insurgency Operations. 5 BIHAR, 8 BIHAR, 10 BIHAR, 14 BIHAR and 17 BIHAR have been awarded Chief of Army Staff unit citations while taking active part in Counter Insurgency Operations.
> 
> (f) *OPERATION PARAKRAM*. All battalions of the Regiment were mobilised for ‘Operation PARAKRAM’ in 2001.
> 
> (g) *OPERATION BLACK TORNADO*. Major Sandeep Unnikrishnan (parent unit 7 BIHAR) while operating with 51 SAG made the supreme sacrifice in the anti terrorist operation at Mumbai on 26 November 2008 and was awarded the Ashoka Chakra (Posthumously).



Op Snow Leopard: Ongoing.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some spectacular images from IA
The Rudra Gunship has been a massive shot in the arm for the Indian Army Air Corps












Four Belgian FZ 70mm rocket launchers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Production/Editing/Photo Shop took 8 months but finally a half truth from the righteous PLA




Now claiming that IA bought superior force ratios to battle the timid conscripts.


----------



## Yasser76

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Production/Editing/Photo Shop took 8 months but finally a half truth from the righteous PLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now claiming that IA bought superior force ratios to battle the timid conscripts.



The video shows PLA standing up to higher numbers of Indian Army. This video absolutely destroys the Indian Army narrative of being "overwhelmed" by PLA. As usual, India cannot provide any video evidence yet it's opponents reguarly can. Funny heh!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

The love for INSAS isn’t over yet😅


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Kalyani M4 ordered at INR6.8Cr for 27 vehicles;











Second image courtesy @Unknowncommando
A version of the South African Paramount Mbombe 4, follows a long list of South African Mine Protected Vehicles serving the Indian Army
Starting with the legendary Casspir


----------



## MirageBlue

Twitter link


> Integrated Exercise #RUDRAKAVACH carried out between #Mechanized columns & #Rudra Attack Helicopter Squadron; all mission parameters achieved. #RisingStarCorps
> @adgpi
> 
> @HQ_IDS_India
> 
> @SpokespersonMoD











Twitter link



> High level of synergy, precision & #lethality displayed by the valiant #VajraWarriors and #ArmyAviation on the #WesternFront training grounds #StrongAndCapable #DefendersofPunjab
> @adgpi
> 
> @SpokespersonMoD
> 
> @ANI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

2005 Tavors replaced by 2020 Flattop Tavors w/ Mepro Mor sights (ala Marcos)
6 Para in Kashmir


----------



## PDF




----------



## truthseeker2010

PDF said:


> View attachment 726512



At least they can send their generals to prison for disobeying the Law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Short clip from Yudh Abhyas 2021 
Lots of 2A42 Autocannon firing, some rounds fired from the Bhishma as well


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From the recent visit of ROK Defence Minister to the 60 Para field hospital

















SF soldier!




Another one!
NSG tenure under his belt as well!
Not to miss the female paratrooper in the background.




Another SF officer!




The very reliable and effective Milan ATGM
We just ordered another ~5000 missiles


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Happy Mechanised Infantry Regt raising Day!




On the Hi-Alt Deserts of Ladakh, the Konkurs M clearly seen




Smoke screen
(Courtesy the Northern Command)




Firing the devastatingly effective Konkurs M
(Image courtesy VinodDX9 on Twitter)


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Thanks to @RPK 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377664811006234626
The Apache Guardian's 30mm auto cannon roaring at 0:41 is music


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lt. Gen. Devendra Pratap Pandey, who recently assumed command over the crucial 15 Corps based in Kashmir










> He had earlier led the Kilo Force, which takes care of the operations in North Kashmir.





> Incidentally, Lt Gen. Pandey also had a long tenure in Kashmir, with six postings with Chinar Corps in his career.



During his recent visit to forward areas








Accompanying the Northern Army Commander Lt. Gen. Joshi


----------



## Yasser76

You never get a pic where they all wear just one standard pattern uniform for some reason....


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Maratha Light Infantry on the LC





Chattrapati Shivaji Maharaj's bust in the background.

Credits to Twitter user DesiEscobar65 for the image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

6 PARA jawans of Northern Command
Nice bit of kit, seeing suppressors on the TAR 21/Micro Uzi too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some great shots shared by the Western Command 












And a rare one




The T-55 is alive!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Great shots shared by the Southern Command from an interesting exercise


















> 60 Armoured Regiment #Panthers, earned its spurs after a gruelling firing exercise showcasing their might and highest professional standards as part of #WhiteTigerDivision, at Pokaran. #SouthernCommand conveys 60 Armoured Regt best wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Indian Army ALH Dhruv and Stryker ICV during an exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> Arriving, after 6 weeks of activities in the Amazon Forest. Military personnel from 8 countries; USA, Canada, Netherlands, France, India, Paraguay and Nigeria have completed the International Course on Jungle Warfare (CIOS) given by the Brazilian Army's Jungle Warfare School (CIGS). 2019


Credits to Reddit User @SiqueiraMath


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The BEML/Tatra T815
Very interesting video, the truck is very capable




They won a Rupees 758 Crore($100 M+) order in Jan as well


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

L&T K-9 Vajra up north
Like the name too, "Khanjar"
Image shared by Defence journo Manish Prasad on Twitter


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some nice images by Western Command on Twitter
Lt. Gen. Subramani(GOC II Corps) checking out the Bhishma




The Bhishma fleet have good parking 




The Track Width Mine Plough by Pearson/BEML
And another interesting one from Lt. Gen. Ananthanarayanan(GOC IX Corps)'s visit to Jammu


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gen Manoj Naravane his visit to the LoC


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Assam Regt Jawans on the LoC, image shared by Army on Twitter
Nice to see Thermal sights on the rifles,they look like Tonbo EKs or may be the ATN? @Unknowncommando
Another one with the trusty Dragunov


----------



## Abrams

is DRDO participating in the FRCV T-72 replacement, or has India been eyeing the T-14 to replace these?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Abrams said:


> is DRDO participating in the FRCV T-72 replacement, or has India been eyeing the T-14 to replace these?


There is the FMBT program for replacing T series tanks but new Tanks don't seem to be too high on the priority list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Light Armed Scouts of the Army Aviation Corps
HAL Lancer








Has a weird armament arrangement with two 0.50 Cal Machine Guns in pods and 3 unguided rockets each attached beneath the pod

Thankfully better and more advanced Rudra gunships are in service(60+ with the Army Aviation Corps)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404694454242398215The massive $12 Billion WDFC/EDFC's supplementary role for the military as well.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Some great shots shared by the Western Command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a rare one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T-55 is alive!


Enjoy the full video!
So these are T-55 "Gulmohar" Tanks
"Featherweight" at only 36T , easy to keep running and the superb 105mm Rifled Cannon of the Vijayanta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404735559616978944

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

CQB Naga/Gorkha style




The fierce Dao in the hands of the Head Hunter





The feared Khukri wielded by the Gorkha 
First image by Twitter user: @Tar21Operator


----------



## PanzerKiel




----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Now we see the BMP-1 in action too!




73mm Smoothbore cannon!
Last ones from 2015








First image shared by Army on Twitter and the other two are from Getty


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The T-72 Combat Improved Ajeya with the Elbit Thermal Imaging Fire Control System





Not very hi res picture but a great image, courtesy the Western Command
Here is the MBT from the aptly named Exercise Rudrakavach, a few weeks back












From @dailyexcelsior and @IndiaAheadNews


----------



## Yasser76

If this is true seems like discipline has gone out the window at IMA....









Clash between Indian and Tajik cadets: AFT puts on hold Army order removing two Indian cadets from IMA


The Army has contended that it was only after requisite vetting and approval that strict disciplinary actions have been taken against six foreign GCs and four Indian GCs for violating instructions concerning discipline in the academy.




indianexpress.com


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Dhruv Mark-III of Army Aviation in the background and the Western Army Commander Lt. Gen. RP Singh in the foreground


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Images from Exercise Maroo Strike




Inside view of the An-32RE!




should have been a massive exercise judging by the above image


> #ShatrujeetBrigade #IndianArmy conducted an Airborne Exercise to validate its Rapid Response Capability.







The Maruti Gypsy getting some airtime




The MILAN system


> The exercise entailed #ParaDrop of #Paratroopers and combat heavy loads including vehicle mounted anti tank and *air defence missile detachments* over a designated target area from C-130 & AN 32 aircrafts.





> The exercise also validated 72 hours of intense integrated battle drills involving mechanised forces demonstrating clockwise precision & seamless integration between #Airforce, #Airborne & #Mechanised troops of #IndianArmy.


All images and quotes by Army


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Army Aviation graduated to the HAL Pushpak in the late 50s, early 60s
Here is one that was restored back to flying condition and flew over Bengaluru




Easy cold starts I think 




Just a cool image with the Typhoon chilling in the foreground





(Images from the excellent article by Ananth Krishnan and Sainik Samachar)

Army even used the Krishak(modified Pushpak) with a 200+ HP engine


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A gorgeous shot of MBT Arjun crossing a substantial canal




shared by Amit Kashyap/Defence Decode
Most protected MBT in the Army by far. Experience with MBT Vijayanta with her 4 crew config and Rifled cannon played a big hand in the concept of the MBT Arjun.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1776319725753319




The BEML/Tatra Tank transporter also visible in the top right


----------



## Yasser76

Lord Of Gondor said:


> A gorgeous shot of MBT Arjun crossing a substantial canal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shared by Amit Kashyap/Defence Decode
> Most protected MBT in the Army by far. Experience with MBT Vijayanta with her 4 crew config and Rifled cannon played a big hand in the concept of the MBT Arjun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1776319725753319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BEML/Tatra Tank transporter also visible in the top right



Nice tank, actually quite good. Shame it will never enter widespread Indian service and now IA have put a tendor out for Future Armoured tank. Nice pictures though.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

L&T 10m Short Span Bridges inducted, mounted on BEML/Tatra High mobility trucks








Interesting systems in the background
BM-21 MLRS on Ashok Leyland high mobility truck and next to it is the Kvadrat SAM
Images shared by Army


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Barrett M95 of the IA




Image shared by @manishindiatv on Twitter
@Unknowncommando shared this last year


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Watching some old Republic Day parades
Caught the glimpse of the older Tatra high mobility truck from 1989, no wonder they are liked so much





Best (so far) was 1987 with a massive contingent of Armour
T-55s and Vijayantas were there in number but the real show was the "Combat Team" spearheaded by T-72s, supported by BMP-1, Schilka, Kvadrat, 130 mm SP Catapults, a 105mm Abbot SPH(had not seen that one before) and Cheetahs acting as scouts


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Barett M-95 with a suppressor!




Image shared by @manishindiatv !
Gen. Naravane on his official visit to Europe and UK






> General MM Naravane #COAS called on Italian Defence Minister Hon'ble Lorenzo Guerini and exchanged views on strengthening India-Italy defence cooperation.













> General MM Naravane #COAS interacted with Lieutenant General Pietro Serino, Chief of Italian Army and discussed aspects of joint military cooperation.













> General MM Naravane #COAS called on General Sir Mark Carleton-Smith, Chief of General Staff, #BritishArmy and discussed issues of joint military cooperation.


All images by the Army


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Images from the LC!




The superb Carl Gustaf M3s




FAB kit on the AKM




Sig-716




Another FAB kit on AKM
All images by MoD
Some more great shots by @Unknowncommando


----------



## Vapour

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Images from the LC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The superb Carl Gustaf M3s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAB kit on the AKM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sig-716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another FAB kit on AKM
> All images by MoD
> Some more great shots by @Unknowncommando



Do you know what sector/post it is?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Vapour said:


> Do you know what sector/post it is?


Poonch sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The most decorated Armoured Regiment in the history of the Indian Army : 17 Poona Horse
Equipped proudly with the backbone of the Armoured Corps the Ajeya
Rare image shared by India Post in 2017 from the Bicentenary celebrations


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250098888935014401


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Eid mubarak


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some more images from the LC




















All images shared by defence journos @rsrobin1 and @AbhishekBhalla7 on Twitter


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The SAAB Barracuda Mobile Camouflage System(MCS) on the Arjun 





MCS on the Bhishma




Images by @saumyasupratik / @strategic_front

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From L-R: 14 Corps commander Lt Gen Menon, Northern Army commander Lt Gen Joshi, 15 Corps Commander Lt Gen Pandey and 16 Corps Commander Lt Gen Kumar


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Tracked T-72/T-90s always have integral SAM cover thanks to the Tunguskas or Upgraded Schilkas
The 2K22M1s




The heavily modernized ZSU-23-4 Schilkas





Even the Sarath(BMP-2K) has a defined AA role with her 2A72 Autocannon be able to elevate her by upto 75 degrees


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Superb to see Pvt sector deliver big!
One lakh Shivalik Multi Mode Grenades (DRDO designed, EEL built) delivered in 5 months!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430060158961422337


----------



## Yasser76

Their retired Generals....











Our retired generals....


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Troll elsewhere, both are not Generals


----------



## Yasser76

The 3 stars in the first pic is not a general?

The red collar tabs in second pic is not signifying a flag rank officer?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433299837722644481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435863047013236738Some great armour footage!


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

some nice images from the Zapad 2021 exercises in Russia
The Indian contingent consisted of men from the Naga Regiment "The Head Hunters"
No Dao on them though, would have been a treat to see them as well.
















Images by Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Very interesting video of the HAL Rudra with the Northern Command 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438773497547743239Taking off from a valley floor and letting loose on on some mountain top targets 
The FLIR video is also very clear


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Not an everyday sight
HAL Lancer of the Vajra Corps




IAF SKAT team bus(B7R?)








All three(Hawk/Lancer/Volvo) are proudly built here in Bengaluru 
All images shared by the Surya Kiran Aerobatic team on Twitter


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A clean looking Bofors L70




3 of them are radar controlled by the "Flycatcher"
Images shared by the Army on Twitter
Cool operation




You can also see the Reporter Early Warning Radar in the background working away




Image credit on the image


----------



## Yasser76

Indian Chopper down, 2 dead.


----------



## PanzerKiel

India has issued a Notice to Airmen (NOTAM) notification for a surface to surface missile launch at the Andaman & Nicobar Islands for the period from 26 – 28 Oct 2021 

Indian Army along with the Defence Research and Development Organisation-developed Missile system has been testing and validating BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles with an extended range of 450km in the last few years and it seems to the ongoing trial of the Land and Anti-ship version of the BrahMos that has seen range extended from 390km to 450km. Last year Indian Navy from INS Chennai and IAF from Su-30 MKI had tested BrahMos supersonic cruise missile variants in the same areas.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Interesting systems in the background
> BM-21 MLRS on Ashok Leyland high mobility truck and next to it is the Kvadrat SAM
> Images shared by Army


And the super rare shot of a Kvadrat screaming into the sky!








Images by the army 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442518862302380043Makes a scary noise


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

After "Khanjar" we see the "Gajnal" in Ladakh!





Apt name for a 50T behemoth.
Image from Swarajya
The gun can fire the Excalibur GPS guided shell too

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204403392904384518

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

India army after a real battle with PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

4 CRPF Soldiers Injured In Detonator Blast In Chhattisgarh Train 


Four CRPF jawans were injured in a minor explosion after a container of detonators being shifted by them into a train accidentally slipped inside a coach when they were boarding it at Raipur railway station on Saturday morning, police said.

The special train was scheduled to carry the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel to Jammu from Raipur, they said.

"A minor explosion was recorded in a special train of CRPF at Raipur railway station around 6.30 am today. The train was heading to Jammu from Jharsuguda (Odisha)," Raipur Superintendent of Police (SP) Prashant Agrawal said.









4 CRPF Soldiers Injured In Detonator Blast In Chhattisgarh Train


Four CRPF jawans were injured in a minor explosion after a container of detonators being shifted by them into a train accidentally slipped inside a coach when they were boarding it at Raipur railway station on Saturday morning, police said.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## GS Zhou

An important moment in the history of Indian Army.


----------



## sunny40

GS Zhou said:


> An important moment in the history of Indian Army.
> View attachment 792744


so indian army man have long hair and wear salwar kameez 😂 . do your propaganda somewhere else.








Chinese media tweets morphed images to claim victory in Galwan valley


China Global Television Network editor Shen Shiwei posted morphed images to claim that Indian soldiers were captured after Galwan valley clash




www.opindia.com






GS Zhou said:


> India army after a real battle with PLA
> View attachment 784927


oh, they did not show you the our side. let me show you than.... i have the video but i can't show you the video here because its graphic(too much blood involved)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some brilliant ID by @saumyasupratik 






> Assault Engineer Regiment T-55A UPG trawl tank with KMT-5 trawl. These are Polish ZM Łabędy built T-55s.



Glad to see the T-55s

Also from Gen Manoj Mukund Naravane's trip to Israel:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Massive "Theatre Level" exercises Dakshin Shakti carried out by the Army
Images by the Army




The Bhishma with the BMP-1 , the Tata LPTA 2038 6*6 and the trusty Ashok Leyland Stallion in the background




The Strela 10 on the move




The Dhruv

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463896977813356546Also seen are the BEML Mine Plough Equipped Bhishmas, and the backbone of Army Aviation Attack Helicopter fleet the Rudra

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

India modernizing its army with israeli ATHOS guns they learned a lesson of delying orders or these guns finally sense prevailed in them




In future india will have edge in artikkery guns on pak
Our M109 even after A 5 class upgrade have some limitations they are old lowly nerd to replace them with new guns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Indian CPRF soldier commits suicide in Kashmir. Suresh Kumar from G/49 Battalion.









CRPF Trooper Shoots Self Dead


SRINAGAR: A trooper shot himself dead in Kashmir capital Srinagar. This occurred inside CRPF camp in Karan Nagar Srinagar. Official sources told news agency Kashmir News Trust that a CRPF Head Constable used his service rifle and shot himself dead.




kashmirlife.net












CRPF trooper shoots self dead in Srinagar


Central Reserve Polic Force personnel shot himself dead in Srinagar on Monday, officials said




thekashmirwalla.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Indian Army's highly specialized WZT-3 Armoured Recovery Vehicle









Based on the T-72M1 hull, uses the same powerpack too.
Over 500 vehicles in service!




WZT-3 with the T-72 CI Ajeya
In the above video interestingly you can also see the BEML/Tatra AV 15 Heavy Recovery vehicle helping out the Sarath




Each of these are worth their weight in gold for any Armoured Battle Group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Strela 10 on the move again

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491262899624771584And some great shots of the Bhishma





And some superb Span bridge laying shots by the Western Command

















All Images from Indian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Strela 10 on the move again
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491262899624771584And some great shots of the Bhishma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some superb Span bridge laying shots by the Western Command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Images from Indian Army


Excellent.

It is good to see people posting the good and the challenging news reports here. The best we can do is celebrate the successes and learn from our mistakes rather than downplaying failures and behaving like little children. 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## azamkhan21

ISPR rejects Indian army chief’s claim of negotiating ceasefire from ‘position of strength’
The military spokesperson on Friday said that it was decided only because of Pakistan’s concerns for the Kashmiris who have been living on both sides of the Line of Control. Read this on Minute Mirror the latest breaking news website


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The majority of the Bhishma fleet will get the Mid Wave IR Sights for the commander


> Providing a further boost to the ‘Make in India’ initiative of the Government of India in the Defence Sector, the Acquisition Wing of the Ministry of Defence has today signed a contract for Rs. 1075 crore with M/s Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) for the retro-modification of Commander Sight of Battle Tanks-T-90. The retro-modification will be carried out in 957 T-90 tanks of the Indian Army.
> 
> 
> Commander sight of Battle Tank T-90, India’s premier battle tank, is presently fitted with Image Converter (IC) tube-based sight for night viewing. Based on the requirement projected by the Indian Army, DRDO and BEL have jointly designed and developed an advanced Mid Wave Thermal Image (MWIR) based sight as a replacement for the existing IC-based sight.
> 
> 
> The new retro-modified Commander sight employs a thermal imager capable of detecting the targets at 8 Kms during day and night and a Laser Ranger Finder (LRF) to find the ranges accurately up to 5 Kms, thereby enhancing its capability to engage target at longer ranges. With the corrections from ballistic software and LRF, the Commander of T-90 can detect, engage and neutralize the targets with phenomenal accuracy. The indigenously developed sight completed extensive evaluations under field conditions successfully.
> 
> 
> The successful indigenous development of Thermal Imager based Commander Sight will provide further fillip to indigenous R&D and defence manufacturing.



https://pib.gov.in/PressReleseDetailm.aspx?PRID=1800878





Image shared by Defence Decode on Twitter
Numbers are interesting
Last time the Army ordered 1512 Pearson-BEML Mine Ploughs
https://pib.gov.in/PressReleasePage.aspx?PRID=1639963
Maybe a good part of the fleet have the better sights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Good report from the LC




Paras with suppressed Tavors, a close up of the Casspir MPV, The Lorros system sensor, Sako rifles etc
Infantry is being modernized very well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Good report from the LC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paras with suppressed Tavors, a close up of the Casspir MPV, The Lorros system sensor, Sako rifles etc
> Infantry is being modernized very well


For starters, there is no Union Territory of Jammu and Kashmir. There is a Union Territory of Jammu and there is a Union Territory of Kashmir. This is one of the things the current government has done.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Glad to see the 33 Corps debuting on Twitter
Some great shots of the 9M113M in action shared by them














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498876887963111425That Sarath firing the missile (day/night) is a rare piece of footage
(India operates *tens of thousands *of this type, by far one of the biggest users of the same)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

General S.F Rodrigues is no more
Rest in Peace
Lead the Indian Army during very tough times of severe economic hardships and the Kashmir insurgency 
The legend who laid the foundation stone for the creation of the best COIN/CT force in the nation "The Rashtriya Rifles" 
A good report by Sh. Shekhar Gupta from the time:
Gen. Sundarji era returns with Gen. S.F. Rodrigues and Arun Singh




Tweet by Modiji

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499748832489263104

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## rvats

- In this episode of The Perspective, I will take you through the various branches of the Indian Army.
- This will help you to understand better how the Indian Army is organized and how it functions.
- Each branch of the Indian Army has an area of expertise and soldiers are trained in specific areas.
- Various branches are combined together in optimal proportion to create a cohesive fighting formation.
- The various branches of the army are divided into three broad categories depending on their role and specialization. These are:
(1) Combat Arms
(2) Combat Support Arms
(3) Services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Anik101

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501033619258675201

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anik101



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Lt Gen Manoj Pande set to become Indian Army chief

Read more at: https://www.deccanherald.com/nation...-set-to-become-indian-army-chief-1097230.html

Interesting as he is an Engineer and also has no experience commanding formations on the Western front.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> Pande was commissioned into the Bombay Sappers, one of the regiments in the Corps of Engineers, in December 1982. He attended the Staff College, Camberley in the United Kingdom. After completing the course, he returned to India and was appointed brigade major of a mountain brigade in Northeast India.[4] After promotion to the rank of Lieutenant Colonel, he served as the Chief Engineer at the United Nations Mission in Ethiopia and Eritrea.[3] Pande has commanded the 117 Engineer Regiment along the Line of Control (LOC) in Jammu and Kashmir. He was in command of the regiment during Operation Parakram.[5] He then attended the Army War College, Mhow and completed the Higher Command Course. After the course, he was appointed Colonel Q at HQ 8 Mountain Division.[5] He was then promoted to the rank of Brigadier and given command of an Engineer brigade as part of a Strike Corps in the western theatre.[5] He also commanded the 52 Infantry Brigade, positioned along the LOC. Pande was selected to attend the prestigious National Defence College.[3] After completing the course, he was appointed Brigadier General Staff Operations (BGS-Ops) at HQ Eastern Command.
> 
> After promotion to the rank of Major General, Pande took command of 8 Mountain Division which was involved in high-altitude operations in western Ladakh.[4] He then served a tenure in the Military Operations directorate at Army Headquarters as the Additional Director General (ADG).[4] Promoted to the rank of Lieutenant General, he served as the Chief of Staff of the Southern Command.[2] On 30 December 2018, Pande took command of the IV Corps at Tezpur from Lt Gen Gurpal Singh Sangha.[6][7] The corps is deployed along the Line of Actual Control (LAC) as well as in Counter-insurgency operations in the North-East.[3] After about a year-and-a half at the helm of IV Corps, he moved to Army HQ and was appointed Director General dealing with subjects of Discipline, Ceremonial and Welfare.[3]
> 
> On 30 April 2020, Pande was appointed the next Commander-in-Chief of the Andaman and Nicobar Command. He assumed command on 1 June 2020 after the incumbent Lt Gen P S Rajeshwar superannuated on 31 May 2020.[8]











Manoj Pande (general)


Lieutenant General Manoj Chandrashekhar Pande, AVSM, VSM is a serving General Officer in the Indian Army. He is the Commander-in-Chief of the Andaman and Nicobar Command (CINCAN). He assumed office on 1 June 2020, succeeding Lt Gen Podali Shankar Rajeshwar. Pande was born to Dr. C G Pande, a...




military-history.fandom.com


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516324690771513352
814 MGS program might be split into 39 cal and 52 cal.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Army gets 1st indigenous upgrade for AK-47s as Bengaluru-based firm delivers kits


Israel’s Fab Defense had a monopoly in the Indian market over the upgrade of AK-47s until now. The upgrades allow better grip and accuracy.




theprint-in.cdn.ampproject.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lt Gen Baggavalli Raju is the new VCOAS, proud moment for all Kannadigaru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Israeli Defence Minster Benny Gantz pays respect to Jewish Indian General J.F.R Jacob's Burial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532343194326900737A great interview with the General in 2012


----------



## Vasudhaiva Kutumbakam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547977478815518720


----------



## Skull and Bones

Vasudhaiva Kutumbakam said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547977478815518720



In some videos, they look a bit unstable.


----------



## Lava820

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549598470771580928


----------



## Wesen Hunter

Union Defence Minister Rajnath Singh Sunday said that India wanted friendship with the neighbouring country but Pakistan was behaving differently. He said that post-independence, J&K became a “war theater” but due to the supreme sacrifices made by the soldiers and other security forces, all bids aimed at damaging India's integrity and sovereignty were foiled.

Addressing a function at Jammu regarding Kargil Vijay Diwas, Singh as per news agency—Kashmir News Observer (KNO), said that India has fast emerged as the world’s best democracy and super power. Singh was in Jammu to commemorate the martyrs of Kargil War.

“We want friendship with our neighbor but don’t know why Pakistan is behaving differently. Pakistan’s behavior is totally different,” Singh said. He said that during the Kargil War, Pakistani intruders had sneaked into Indian territory, but when Indian soldiers launched their attack, Pakistani soldiers and intruders had to flee from Indian posts. “Vikram Batra is a great hero of Kargil war. There are hundreds of heroes who laid their lives to protect the country during the Kargil war. I pray my rich tributes to all our martyrs who sacrificed their lives to push the intruder back to Pakistan,” Singh said, .

He said that even though Kargil was a limited war, previous wars were fought. “In all previous wars be that of 1961 or 1975, Pakistan tasted defeat,” Singhs said. Talking about the China-India war of 1962, Singh said that India hasn’t healed the scars left by the 1962 war.

Singh said that today India is emerging as a fastest arms export country under the Prime Minister Narendera Modi’s slogan of ‘made in India, make for the world”

“We are spending 68 per cent of the total defence budget on manufacturing arms within the country,” Singh said









Want friendship with neighbor; but Pak behaving differently: Rajnath Singh


Want friendship with neighbor; but Pak behaving differently: Rajnath Singh



brighterkashmir.com


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554020059898531840


----------



## INS_Vikrant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559139303036702720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559142175371595777


----------



## Varunastra

Indo-Us special forces exercise Vajra Prahar 2022





Indian Army at Vostok 2022 Russia


----------



## MirageBlue

Some very cool shots from a recent Indian Army exercise, Exercise Gagan Strike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Indian army shown its interest in us made HIMARS system to use in Ladakh against Chinese army due to its efficient and reliable accuracy and success in Ukraine war


----------



## Two banks of the River

Super Falcon said:


> Indian army shown its interest in us made HIMARS system to use in Ladakh against Chinese army due to its efficient and reliable accuracy and success in Ukraine war


Nope. 

Guided Pinaka cleared the user trails recently. 2 regiments worth orders are going to be signed. And a bigger version to replace Smerch is under works.


----------



## Lava820

Super Falcon said:


> Indian army shown its interest in us made HIMARS system to use in Ladakh against Chinese army due to its efficient and reliable accuracy and success in Ukraine war




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561418484856528896


----------



## Lava820

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570300703146672131


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.asianage.com/amp/india/all-india/210822/to-guard-lac-army-deploys-tata-qrfvs-in-north-east.html


----------



## Super Falcon

Lava820 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561418484856528896


HIMARS is tried and tested in real time war scinario on other hand pinaka never had such experience of war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Super Falcon said:


> Indian army shown its interest in us made HIMARS system to use in Ladakh against Chinese army due to its efficient and reliable accuracy and success in Ukraine war


Waste of money, Pinaka can be developed in this class.


----------



## Lava820

Super Falcon said:


> HIMARS is tried and tested in real time war scinario on other hand pinaka never had such experience of war


The efficacy of the Pinaka MLRS was first demonstrated during the Kargil War in 1999, when the system caused havoc when fired at Pakistani infiltrators’ positions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

Super Falcon said:


> HIMARS is tried and tested in real time war scinario on other hand pinaka never had such experience of war


HIMARS is too costly, production not in control and can be sold to adversaries too by USA. 

Pinaka is cheaper, development under our control, production under our control, no fear of sanctions and selling it to someone is under our control.



Skull and Bones said:


> Waste of money, Pinaka can be developed in this class.


Guided Pinaka , Pinaka MK2, Pinaka ER all are going to be in service very soon. 

A Smerch Class heavier rocket is also planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Skull and Bones said:


> Waste of money, Pinaka can be developed in this class.


Pinaka off course can be developed in this class but it will still take a time maybe few years to make it like HIMARS..... but if we procure HIMARS as a stop gap till the time pinaka is developed we will have huge advantage on border.... we have to accept that our procurement, development and induction process is so slow that would put a tortoise to a shame.... if system like HIMARS is procured then it would give us immediate advantage on lac against China.... we can't wait for decades to develop, then trials and testing and then finally deploying pinaka....


----------



## Skull and Bones

vishwambhar said:


> Pinaka off course can be developed in this class but it will still take a time maybe few years to make it like HIMARS..... but if we procure HIMARS as a stop gap till the time pinaka is developed we will have huge advantage on border.... we have to accept that our procurement, development and induction process is so slow that would put a tortoise to a shame.... if system like HIMARS is procured then it would give us immediate advantage on lac against China.... we can't wait for decades to develop, then trials and testing and then finally deploying pinaka....



Pralay Missile can do the job better in the mean time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Skull and Bones said:


> Pralay Missile can do the job better in the mean time.


Maybe but for some strange reasons I don't hear anything about Pralay even in Indian mainstream media..... the way they boast about BRAHMOS, Agni why they never at all discuss about Pralay....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573744159982522373
Carbines RFP to be released soon. The ammo category makes the MINSAS chambered guns invalid.


----------



## MirageBlue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574715384527081472


> Ministry of Defence to release an RFP for the procurement of additional 100 K9 Vajra SPH for the Ladakh region.
> 
> Since the earlier plan was to deploy the K9 gun system in the deserts, the Army will, this time, ask the vendor to install winterization kits that include protection of the battery, lubricants, and oil, among others, from freezing in the sub-zero temperature.


----------



## Super Falcon

These Kalyani vehicles look formadible force to stop just look at their huge wheels


----------



## Super Falcon

Pinaka sell to Armenia will bring a world war three on our houses very soon


----------



## walterbibikow

India Ups Connectivity at LAC with New Roads, Bridges, Tracks, Tunnels, Airfields after 2020 Galwan Clash


Modern and movable habitat for 22,000 troops, technical storage for 450 armoured personnel carriers and guns have been built. 3D-printed permanent defences at border areas are also in the pipeline




www.news18.com


----------



## walterbibikow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597226799045705728


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597801982508793856


----------



## Super Falcon

Mahindras ALSV light tactical vehicles are superb






Pakistani sector should evolve more too to develop such light weight vehicles with stang level 2 protection or 4 atleast


----------



## walterbibikow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598190085736124417

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## walterbibikow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598547251038605312

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## walterbibikow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598919972063170561

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607738496785186820


----------

